# disney at christmas



## stitchsclan

Hello everyone,
hubby and I are thinking of suprising the crumb catchers with a trip to disneyland over christmas, never having traveled over christmas at all, I just wanted some opinions what is the park like, is it worth it that kinda thing

thanks


----------



## bumbershoot

It's incredible at that time of year.  We are not religious, we don't really celebrate xmas at all, but we love being there, and have been there the last two early Decembers.  It's just marvelous.

I do recommend going as early in December as you can, rather than going right near the actual holiday, because crowds build and build and build as it gets closer!


----------



## Master Mason

I have been down there the last 2 christmas's immediately after school let out.  2 years ago it was pretty crowded, but no worse than that summer was, and last year the crowds were lighter, as they were all year long.

It's a great time to be at DL, and personally I really like the shorter days, because you get to spend a lot more time with it all lit up, and to me, that's when the decorations really shine.

If you get there early and take advantage of the Fast Pass system, you should have a great time.


----------



## NStramler

Christmas at Disneyland is my favorite time of the year!!  If I could only go one time a year......it would be at Christmas!


----------



## Sherry E

Christmas at DLR is absolutely worth it!  Like Molly said, it is incredible - no matter what your faith or spiritual/religious beliefs are, people agree that it is just beautiful at DLR during that time of year and everyone should experience it.  If I had a choice to go to DLR only one time in a year, for one day only, or one time after not having been there for several years, it would be during the holiday season.  It is absolutely my favorite time to be there.

I guess one way to describe it would be that DLR, in general, has a certain 'magical/fantasy-like' quality that everyone who loves DLR feels and recognizes when they are there.  So take that feeling, amp it up and multiply it by 1000 and you have DLR during Christmastime.

First of all, there is the Winter Castle, which seems to sparkle and glow incandescently throughout the park.  At certain times during each night, the 'icicles' on the Castle illuminate and there is a little light show that extends from there, all the way up Main Street, to the huge Christmas tree.  Then the 'snow' (suds, basically) falls on Main Street.

Then, there are the ride overlays: there is the jaw-droppingly beautiful IASW Holiday, which, in the daytime is mildly impressive, but at night, draws crowds from all corners of both parks to gaze at its stunning, colorful facade.  Inside the ride, everything has been transformed for the season, and the usual IASW song has been mixed in with holiday tunes.  The smells of peppermint and some sort of pine waft through the air.  Of course, there is also the wonderful Haunted Mansion Holiday, which makes its first appearance in late September and lasts until January.  Every year there is a new, fresh gingerbread 'house' sitting on the table in the banquet scene (last year it was a coffin), and a snowdrift Hidden Mickey on the ballroom floor.  As you pass by this scene, you get a strong whiff of gingerbread.

Add to those things the special holiday food items such as cookies and peppermint pot cake and cider (who doesn't love the gingerbread men 'with ears' cookies and the peppermint goodies?), the aromas, the colors, the lights, the decorations - there are miles of garland strung aroud the parks, and no fewer than 700 Christmas trees of all sizes scattered about DLR. They are everywhere - in all the shops, in all the restaurants, in all the DLR hotels, throughout DTD, in store window displays, and of course, in the 2 parks.  ToonTown and A Bug's Land have their own unique decorations, and New Orleans Square has his its own kind of Mardi Gras-flavored adornments.  Plus, Santa can be found at the Reindeer Roundup in DL, and at all 3 hotels (at the GCH, he is a PhotoPass opportunity).  Christmas carolers stroll through DLR, and they perform (they take requests) every night in the huge GCH lobby by the tree.  Guitar and piano players provide constant holiday background music in the GCH when the carolers are not singing. 

Speaking of music, let me also not forget the sounds of the season at DLR, especially in DL.  As you make your way from land to land, you will notice that the Christmas songs change style, depending on where you are.  In Adventureland, you may hear a steel drum/calyspo-influenced version of "Deck the Halls," for example, and as you move into Frontierland, you will notice the Yuletide tunes (playing as ambient noise) are now performed with banjos or in country-western style.  Expectedly, in NOS, you can hear "Jingle Bells" done up in a jazzy, French Quarter kind of way.

So have I convinced you that it is worth it yet?


----------



## stitchsclan

Sherry I was half convinced to go, but now I have to, it sounds absolutly amazing


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

Sherry- just curious- what is peppermint pot cake? is that like the magic brownies?  Must be really a magical place at christmas time!


But seriously, you wrote that really beautifully! I cant wait to go at Christmas time!
~Tinksdreamwishes!


----------



## Sherry E

stitchsclan said:


> Sherry I was half convinced to go, but now I have to, it sounds absolutly amazing



Good!  Yes, everyone should experience it at least once, even if only for one day.  The whole resort - every foot of it - is immersed in the holiday feeling, everywhere you go.  Even when you go over to DCA, you will notice that their Christmas songs playing are in more of the California style, so you might hear a Beach Boys version of a Yuletide classic.  The attention to detail at DLR never ceases to amaze me.



tinksdreamwishes said:


> Sherry- just curious- what is peppermint pot cake? is that like the magic brownies?  Must be really a magical place at christmas time!
> 
> 
> But seriously, you wrote that really beautifully! I cant wait to go at Christmas time!
> ~Tinksdreamwishes!



That would be a little TOO much magic for DLR to handle, I think, if they made that kind of cake!  First of all, all the treats, snacks and goodies would be sold out to 'hungry' guests throughout the resort, and no one would go on any rides because they would be too 'mellow' to move off the benches!!  No, JUST KIDDING, everyone. 

But seriously, someone on the DIS mentioned last year that the name Peppermint Pot Cake was not a very good one!  Actually, it has a longer, fancier name (don't ask me to remember it), but it basically boils down to Peppermint Pot Cake!  Essentially, what it is a small portion of peppermint cake in a mug (which is the 'pot,' I guess).  They pour some sort of peppermint sauce on the cake, I think, add in a dollop of whipped cream and hang a candy cane off the side of the special collectors holiday mug.  Voila!  Peppermint pot cake!  It is sold at Blue Ribbon Bakery, I think, as well as the Plaza Inn.  In fact, someone on the Dining thread posted a photo of it last year, so I have to find it and show it to you.


----------



## Sherry E

Here is a link to photos posted by Prettyprincessbelle of the Peppermint Pot Cake:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29170269&postcount=1075

And - are you guys ready to REALLY get into the mood for some holiday goodies?  Here is the list posted by Cast Member Glendalais (last year), with some additions from me, of ALL the seasonal/holiday treats that were available for Christmastime (and some Halloween stuff too):

*(Holiday) Brownie* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lounge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Brownie Funnel Cake With Sprinkles *
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park

*Caramel Apples  Snowman and Peppermint/Pumpkin Mickey*
	Poohs Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland

*Chicken Alfredo with Tomato & Basil Pizza* 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Christmas Demitasse Dessert (I think this might be the Peppermint Pot Cake!!)*
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Blue Bayou Restaurant, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Café Orleans, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Wine Country Trattoria, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Storytellers Café, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mugs* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	River Belle Terrace, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Crocks Bits 'n' Bites, Disneyland Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland

*Cranberry-Orange Bread* 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Cupcakes  Peppermint and Pumpkin*
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street, Disneyland

*Eggnog* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Eggnog Latte* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Gingerbread Man Cookies with Mickey Ears*
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney

*Haunted Mansion Holiday Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mug* 
	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Jack Skellington Cheese Cake/Death by Chocolate cake* 
	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Marshmallow Snowmen*
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Greetings from California, Disneys California Adventure

*Peppermint Fudge/Pumpkin Fudge*
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Pooh Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland
	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland
	Greetings from California, Disneys California Adventure

*Peppermint Ice Cream/Peppermint Coated Waffle Cone/Holiday Sprinkles* 
	Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bur-r-bank Ice Cream, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Peppermint Mocha* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Bread* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Pumpkin Cheesecake* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Muffin* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Pie* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Spice Latte* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Snowflake Rice Krispy Treat* 
	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Woody's Round-Up, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Schmoozies, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Catch a Flave, Paradise Pier, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Farmer's Market, a bug's land, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Snowman & Christmas Tree Shortbread Cookies* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park
            Marceline's Conectionery

*(Holiday) Sourdough Bread (Snowman and Candy Cane Shapes)* 
	Farmer's Market Fruit Cart, a bug's land, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park

*Spiced Caramel Apple Cider* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*(Holiday) Tres Leches Cake* 
	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill, Golden State, Disneyland Park

*Yule Logs* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park


I don't know how much of all this stuff on the list will be there again this year, but I think it is safe to say that quite a bit of it will be available.


----------



## Johnny_Cage

I heard that Thumper comes out during Christmas!!!!


----------



## disneymom23

Ok sherry. I'm at DL now but reading your thread makes me want it to be the holidays now. 

BTW, I loved iasw today but I definitely prefer hmh over hm. I missed the gingerbread smell but found the hidden Mickey in the dinner plates.


----------



## 21yankees

My family loves Christmas at Disneyland. Here are some pictures from our last trip at Christmas time in 2007.











































steph


----------



## aussiegirls

Ok so this has almost convinced me that I need to fly halfway across the world next year for Christmas.  

So when do they start with all the deco's and Christmas food and stuff?  Is it just at actual Christmas time or is it the whole of December?

I want to go!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Sherry E

disneymom23 said:


> Ok sherry. I'm at DL now but reading your thread makes me want it to be the holidays now.
> 
> BTW, I loved iasw today but I definitely prefer hmh over hm. I missed the gingerbread smell but found the hidden Mickey in the dinner plates.



The snowdrift Hidden Mickey in HMH is so cool because you don't see it during Halloweentime, even though the ride is the same.  Instead, you see it during the Christmas season...so in typical Disney fashion, it is a very carefully thought out and timed Hidden Mickey!  I love that gingerbread smell too!!  I am so excited for the holidays at DLR again that I am almost willing to skip my intended Halloweentime visit there.



aussiegirls said:


> Ok so this has almost convinced me that I need to fly halfway across the world next year for Christmas.
> 
> So when do they start with all the deco's and Christmas food and stuff?  Is it just at actual Christmas time or is it the whole of December?
> 
> I want to go!!!!!
> 
> xxx



Some of the food items on that list I posted will be there during the Halloween season and carry through the Christmas season.  Otherwise, they will probably be there in early November.  We on the DIS thought that the holiday season would be starting on November 20 this year (it usually starts a week before Thanksgiving), but it looks as if it is going to start one week earlier - on November 13!!!!  So, for sure, all the food will be out at that time and last until early January!

I can do a pretty good job of describing DLR during the holidays (because I love it so much), but then I remembered I had that list of food from last stored on my computer, and so that, along with 21yankees' great photos, we can make a pretty compelling point as to why anyone should visit DLR during that time!  And you know we did a good job if someone wants to fly halfway around the world to get there!!


----------



## karylrocks

Sherry, there you go again! I would be going crazy about now dying to be there, if it wasn't for the fact that I'm going to be there this year! Remind me not to read your posts when I can't go for Christmas or I will go insane.



> Sherry- just curious- what is peppermint pot cake? is that like the magic brownies?


Too funny!


----------



## Sherry E

karylrocks said:


> Sherry, there you go again! I would be going crazy about now dying to be there, if it wasn't for the fact that I'm going to be there this year! Remind me not to read your posts when I can't go for Christmas or I will go insane.
> 
> Too funny!



Thank goodness you have a plan to go this year!  But yes, any other time when you don't have a holiday DLR plan, avoid my Disney Holiday posts altogether!  You see the monster I have created now - someone on this thread wants to fly halfway around the world to get to DLR during holiday time!!

You know, it is easy to give you guys all these fun and detailed descriptions of what is happening at DLR during the Christmas season and my opinions of all of it and how much I love it, but the proof will be in the pudding, as they say, and you will see that when you get there.  Everything I told you about it is true - and MORE.  I wish I could say I was exaggerating, but I think everyone who has been to DLR during the holidays pretty much agrees on how wonderful it is - you notice you don't see a whole lot of disagreements on the DIS about whether or not DLR during the holidays is something worthwhile to see.  There is just really no denying it - again, no matter what your faith or religious beliefs, everyone can agree that DLR at holiday time is just beautiful and exquisite!  There is nothing to dislike about it (other than the crowds which can accumulate) and everything to love about it!!


----------



## Sherry E

I thought I would throw these in, just to add further to the temptation of visiting DLR at Christmastime...and get us all in the mood for it since we still have 3 long months to wait! Sorry for the jumbo size of the photos - I loaded them to Photobucket and forgot to set the size/dimensions before I did, so when I tried to go back and resize each one individually, my computer was taking like 30 minutes per photo to resize, and I just couldn't do it!!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Right before...





And SNOW!...















And possibly the Disney photo I am most proud of...





Disney lights are mesmerizing to me,
Dreams


----------



## cari12

Now that looks amazing! We are going for the first time this October but the wheels are already spinning for Christmas 2010!


----------



## Flitterific

Wow...the castle looks even more magical during the holidays!  Now I just need to finalize my plans and decide when to go.


----------



## carebee21

How long do the Christmas decorations stay up?  I'm hoping to make it for a couple days but I don't think we're going to be able to go until 12/27 or 12/28.  Will the decorations still be up?


----------



## 21yankees

carebee21 said:


> How long do the Christmas decorations stay up?  I'm hoping to make it for a couple days but I don't think we're going to be able to go until 12/27 or 12/28.  Will the decorations still be up?



I'm almost positive you'll be able to see the decorations. I think they start taking them down on January 3rd.

steph


----------



## Sherry E

carebee21 said:


> How long do the Christmas decorations stay up?  I'm hoping to make it for a couple days but I don't think we're going to be able to go until 12/27 or 12/28.  Will the decorations still be up?



Yes!  The decorations will be up until a few days after January of 2010.  Santa and maybe some of the carolers will be gone as son as Christmas is over, but all the rest of it will be there!


----------



## love2go2disney2

I love all these nice pictures of Disney at Christmas time!!


----------



## vickiea

Does DL close due to capacity on days like Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve and New Year's Day?

Thanks
Vickie


----------



## Sherry E

vickiea said:


> Does DL close due to capacity on days like Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve and New Year's Day?
> 
> Thanks
> Vickie



Sometimes they will do that.  There are no designated days on which they close due to capacity - it could be any day, really.  If Valentine's Day drew in the masses, they would shut down then too.  I think these capacity issues just happen to occur around the days you mentioned.  So it just depends on how many people actually show up on which days and if it is necessary to close for a bit.  Usually they will shuffle people over to DCA in the event that happens, which is fine with me, and let them back into DL later at night.  

As for New Year's Eve, I am not sure what they are doing about it this year.  New Year's Eve is notoriously crowded (insanely so - I have experienced it myself and never again will I do that), and very early this year, there was an Al Lutz article about the high number of AP holders now (affecting attendance levels), and how some measures may have to be taken to curtail the large number of people cramming into DL on NYE.  There was some mention of DLR possibly shutting down DL early (to everyone) on NYE and only allowing people who purchase separate tickets for the midnight celebration to be in the park, much like how it is done for the Trick or Treat Party in DCA, and extending the NYE hours in DCA a bit to accommodate the overflow.  I am not sure if that is actually being done this year or if PAP holders and people with regular Hoppers will still be able to spend all day and night in DL on NYE without buying a separate ticket.


----------



## Sherry E

Let's bump this thread....just because it is fun.....and the holiday season at DLR begins in 2 months!!!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Well since you're bumping we definitely have to mention the Christmas parade. My favorite parade because one of the roller skating snowflakes blew me a kiss once when I was a little boy and I felt like the most special person in the park.


----------



## InLikeSin

Disney Dreams-  Your last photo of the Castle in holiday blue lights with the partners satue in the foreground is maybe my favorite Disney Christmas pic i've ever seen, so beautiful!!


----------



## dawnrose

Love the tips about Holiday Haunted Mansion...and the pics of holiday treats...even tho I've been many times at Xmas, there's always more to discover...We will be there from dec. 18-22 this year for my dds bday...Can't wait!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

I have to ditto everything Sherri has said about DLR at the holidays. There is nothing else like it. Everyone should experience it at least once. We are also not religious and just enjoy the simple ambience of being in the most magical places with an extra dose of magic! I love the music that plays in the background and the extra little touches like the light show and snow that occurs every so often with the tree and  lights on Main Street.
Love it!
Here are some photos...

NOS:

























HMH:































The light show on Main Street with snow falling:

























I just love  the Holidays at DLR!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

A few more pics...






























snow falling at IASW:


----------



## madjohn

Well I am going on Friday dec 18 just before a two week cruise to Hawaii, and I may be more excited about the one day at Disneyland???   Oh well, I was wondering if anyone has a guess as to crowd levels that day and hours the park will be open.

Thanks john


----------



## Sherry E

Excellent photographic additions to this thread, DisneySuiteFreak!!!  I love Halloweentime at DLR, but there is nothing quite as special and magical as Christmastime at DLR!!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Sherry E said:


> Excellent photographic additions to this thread, DisneySuiteFreak!!!  I love Halloweentime at DLR, but there is nothing quite as special and magical as Christmastime at DLR!!



Thanks Sherry! I totally agree about Christmastime... I am so sad that this is the first year since 2002 that I won't be going for the holidays.  I used up most of my PL so that's why I won't be going. I don't know what I was thinking when I decided to go in Sept instead of January!


----------



## darren123

Sherry E said:


> I can do a pretty good job of describing DLR during the holidays (because I love it so much), but then I remembered I had that list of food from last stored on my computer, and so that, along with 21yankees' great photos, we can make a pretty compelling point as to why anyone should visit DLR during that time!  And you know we did a good job if someone wants to fly halfway around the world to get there!!




Yes you have done a good job We are flying from half way round the world and will be over for Christmas 2010 Thank you for all this great information makes us want to go this year


----------



## alvernon90

I have nothing to add except that we are going at Xmas for the first time in 11 years, and this thread is getting me very excited!


----------



## Arizona Rita

DisneySuiteFreak~thank you for posting your gorgeous photos!!
We usually go for our annivarsary which is the leader of the clubs birthday and everything is all Christmassy but havnt been for 2 years so havnt had the chance to see the castle with the "ice" overlay!!
We leave 2 months from today and your photos really help set the mood!
Anyone who gets a chance to go at Christmas, should!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Let me say this about Disneyland at Christmas.  I'm a Christian, so this time of year is extra special for me.  But there was a time in my life when nothing seemed to go right for me.  As December rolled around, it had literally become just another month for me.  On the inside, I literally felt like Ebeneezer Scrooge, and my normal hope and optimism was replaced by despair and cynicism.  

And then my family went to Disneyland later that month.  I will never forget the tears that rolled down my cheek (and I don't cry easily) as the Silent Night portion of the fireworks show began one night as I stood alone in front the castle.  That soft beautiful guitar music and the one star shooting across the night sky made me feel like for just an instant what it must have been like for the shepherds on that first Christmas night as the star shone brightly in the sky.  By the time the snow fell at the end, I again felt like Scrooge, only this time the Scrooge at the end of Dickens' classic.  

I've been to Disneyland every year in December since.  It's as much a part of the holidays for me as caroling and hot cocoa.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Thanks for sharing Sleepless Knight.  Sounds like a beautiful time to go.

And thanks to those who shared pictures.  Looks so amazing!


----------



## mommato4

Hello, We have been to DL twice, both times at Christmas, our first day being Christmas DAY. This year we are going again, over christmas, except it will be 21 on. I can't say what it's like compared to a regular time of year but we LOVE it christmas. It works for us for a few reasons, husband is a school principal so he has it off, we make sure we are there over christmas day, therefore we buy NO presents for our 4 kids or ourselves. I tend to spend alot on presents so that money goes towards DL. It is SUPER busy, super busy. Our last 5 days the park closed 3 of those days due to capacity. However, if you know it's busy, your ready for it, and it's DISNEYLAND... how can you be crabby It really IS the happiest place on earth!


----------



## kirstie101

When I was in college (so over 10 years ago) I went with some friends a few days before Christmas and I remember it being absolutely beautiful.  One of these days, when DD is a little older and into Christmas I want to go back and see it again. I know my Mom would love it. Im a huge Christmas person so add that to Disney magic and you just can't beat it IMO.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Arizona Rita said:


> DisneySuiteFreak~thank you for posting your gorgeous photos!!
> We usually go for our annivarsary which is the leader of the clubs birthday and everything is all Christmassy but havnt been for 2 years so havnt had the chance to see the castle with the "ice" overlay!!
> We leave 2 months from today and your photos really help set the mood!
> Anyone who gets a chance to go at Christmas, should!


 Thank you for the compliment! I'm glad you enjoyed them!



Sleepless Knight said:


> I will never forget the tears that rolled down my cheek (and I don't cry easily) as the Silent Night portion of the fireworks show began one night as I stood alone in front the castle.  That soft beautiful guitar music and the one star shooting across the night sky made me feel like for just an instant what it must have been like for the shepherds on that first Christmas night as the star shone brightly in the sky.  By the time the snow fell at the end, I again felt like Scrooge, only this time the Scrooge at the end of Dickens' classic.
> I've been to Disneyland every year in December since.  It's as much a part of the holidays for me as caroling and hot cocoa.


I have had the same thing happen to me every year. There's something about the melancholy chord structure and the way the song is performed... I believe it's Kelly Coffee singing Silent Night, but at any rate, if it is her, she does an outstanding job on that song and White Christmas at the end too. I always cry the first time I see this firework show. It's simply amazing!


----------



## smiley_face2

this is the best thread ever!! well the food porn thread is pretty good too.... anyway... It is hands down the best time to go, and yes, somehow they manage to rekindle a lot of Christmas spirit, and funnily enough, peace and joy! even with the crowds! I absolutely can not wait to be sitting on a bench on main street, sipping a holiday latte and gazing at the stunning castle while the joyful music of Christmas plays and the scents of sugary goodness waft from the bakery and candy palace


----------



## abouley

I LOVE the Christmas theming in the parks and have done both WDW and DL end of Nov/early Dec to get to see the decorations.  But, one year we arrived at DL the day after Christmas and stayed 3 days and it was HORRIBLE crowd wise.  The lines were all over 120 minutes in the afternoon (most more like 150 min) and over in New Orleans area you couldn't even get around because of the lines being so long and so many people walking.  And we got stuck on main street for probably 30 minutes in a "traffic jam" unable to move after a parade....It started to get scary as people started pushing and shoving a bit.  So, while I definitely try to get there during the season, I have tried to avoid the week between Christmas and New Year's.  Is it still as crazy?  I'm trying to remember what year this was... it was probably 9 years ago or so.

Alison


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

abouley said:


> I LOVE the Christmas theming in the parks and have done both WDW and DL end of Nov/early Dec to get to see the decorations.  But, one year we arrived at DL the day after Christmas and stayed 3 days and it was HORRIBLE crowd wise.  The lines were all over 120 minutes in the afternoon (most more like 150 min) and over in New Orleans area you couldn't even get around because of the lines being so long and so many people walking.  And we got stuck on main street for probably 30 minutes in a "traffic jam" unable to move after a parade....It started to get scary as people started pushing and shoving a bit.  So, while I definitely try to get there during the season, I have tried to avoid the week between Christmas and New Year's.  Is it still as crazy?  I'm trying to remember what year this was... it was probably 9 years ago or so.
> Alison


The same thing happened to me one year when my son was younger. He had to go to the restroom so I sent him to the one by the Plaza Restaurant and TL. We got separated and the CMs wouldn't allow him to cross over to where I was holding a spot for the parade. They wanted him to go all the way around BY HIMSELF and I just knew he would get lost because he was young and didn't really know his way around the park that well. It was very frustrating and scary. I could see him and I even told the CMs, "He's right there, can't he just cross over to me?" And they said no he had to go all the way around. People were shoving, being herded like cattle, and you feel like you can't breathe it's so claustrophobic.So I left our spot and went to him and we said to heck with it. 
Since then, I try to avoid going during the last few days before Xmas and through New Years. We usually go from NY day onward and the crowds are much lower but *they still have all the decor and xmas music, etc. until the first Monday following NY.* Whenever we've gone during Xmas break, they usually end up putting up the crowd capacity signs because  it's so busy, but we've always made it into the parks. You do just kind of have to go knowing it will be that way and that you won't be able to go on as many rides or experience the attractions in the same way, but enjoy the magic of the park w/ all the extra touches of the holidays.

*ETA: I meant that everything starts to come down on that first Monday, so it's actually decorated and everything's running through Sunday night.*


----------



## tatehermosa

I went last year at right before christmas and it rainned, I mean poured all 3 days we were there.  We still had fun, the christmas spirit was in full-effect but it was sure wet.


----------



## bumbershoot

*DisneySuiteFreak*, those are definitely gorgeous pictures!




Sleepless Knight said:


> Let me say this about Disneyland at Christmas.  I'm a Christian, so this time of year is extra special for me.  But there was a time in my life when nothing seemed to go right for me.  As December rolled around, it had literally become just another month for me.  On the inside, I literally felt like Ebeneezer Scrooge, and my normal hope and optimism was replaced by despair and cynicism.
> 
> And then my family went to Disneyland later that month.  I will never forget the tears that rolled down my cheek (and I don't cry easily) as the Silent Night portion of the fireworks show began one night as I stood alone in front the castle.  That soft beautiful guitar music and the one star shooting across the night sky made me feel like for just an instant what it must have been like for the shepherds on that first Christmas night as the star shone brightly in the sky.  By the time the snow fell at the end, I again felt like Scrooge, only this time the Scrooge at the end of Dickens' classic.
> 
> I've been to Disneyland every year in December since.  It's as much a part of the holidays for me as caroling and hot cocoa.




And I will add....we are NOT of that religion.  Hubby's Korean Buddhist but has only been to temple once since I've known him, and that was for his father's memorial service.  I was raised without any religion after my mom decided that sleeping in one day a week (worked 6 days a week, single mom) was better than going to UU church.  I've thought about religion, but it just doesn't work for me.

And yet...going to DLR at Yuletime (you can see where my thoughts lean with what I call the season) is AMAZING.  The lights, the smells, the feeling all around...I've been known, in my 20s, to go to the big fancy "singing christmas tree" events at Southern Baptist churches (since I was in the South in my 20s) just to soak up the good vibes of the church...and that's what it's like for me at DLR during that time.  

And I love the DCA decorations.  

So if a borderline atheist like me can get all goopy feeling at Yuletime there...yeah, anyone can.    It's worth going, no matter where your personal convictions lie...


----------



## FourOrchards

We are going right before Christmas and it's one of my favorite times to go.  
We went last year and we got rained on.  One year it was bitter cold.  I hope the weather is nice this year...I am praying the weather is great!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

bumbershoot said:


> *DisneySuiteFreak*, those are definitely gorgeous pictures!


Thank you Molly! I'm glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## smiley_face2

FourOrchards said:


> We are going right before Christmas and it's one of my favorite times to go.
> We went last year and we got rained on.  One year it was bitter cold.  I hope the weather is nice this year...I am praying the weather is great!



We were there right after Christmas last year, and for New Years which was so foggy and cold... We had not brought heavy coats with us and were all bundled in multiple layers with giant fleece Disneyland hoodies on top... the fog was so thick, you could not see the fireworks at midnight AT ALL! just the music playing and the booming.... crazy! I am really hoping as well this year the weather is better.... a few years ago we were swimming on Christmas day cause it was so hot!! generally we avoid the park right on Christmas day, it is so very crowded. It has it's charms though.... we spent most of our time just going to shows, watching parades etc. if the weather is nice, it's great.... if the weather is not nice then it's not great sitting on the sidewalk for a good hour to have a spot to watch the Christmas parade. One year hubby dd and ds stayed at the hotel to swim and relax by the pool (another hot year) and just youngest dd and I went to the park, that was fun too.


----------



## SarahDISer

bumbershoot said:


> *DisneySuiteFreak*, those are definitely gorgeous pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I will add....we are NOT of that religion.  Hubby's Korean Buddhist but has only been to temple once since I've known him, and that was for his father's memorial service.  I was raised without any religion after my mom decided that sleeping in one day a week (worked 6 days a week, single mom) was better than going to UU church.  I've thought about religion, but it just doesn't work for me.
> 
> And yet...going to DLR at Yuletime (you can see where my thoughts lean with what I call the season) is AMAZING.  The lights, the smells, the feeling all around...I've been known, in my 20s, to go to the big fancy "singing christmas tree" events at Southern Baptist churches (since I was in the South in my 20s) just to soak up the good vibes of the church...and that's what it's like for me at DLR during that time.
> 
> And I love the DCA decorations.
> 
> So if a borderline atheist like me can get all goopy feeling at Yuletime there...yeah, anyone can.    It's worth going, no matter where your personal convictions lie...




It sounds to me as though the energy created by the Disney Magic is your spirituality/religion.  Respect man.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

smiley_face2 said:


> We were there right after Christmas last year, and for New Years which was so foggy and cold... We had not brought heavy coats with us and were all bundled in multiple layers with giant fleece Disneyland hoodies on top... the fog was so thick, you could not see the fireworks at midnight AT ALL! just the music playing and the booming.... crazy! I am really hoping as well this year the weather is better.... a few years ago we were swimming on Christmas day cause it was so hot!! generally we avoid the park right on Christmas day, it is so very crowded. It has it's charms though.... we spent most of our time just going to shows, watching parades etc. if the weather is nice, it's great.... if the weather is not nice then it's not great sitting on the sidewalk for a good hour to have a spot to watch the Christmas parade. One year hubby dd and ds stayed at the hotel to swim and relax by the pool (another hot year) and just youngest dd and I went to the park, that was fun too.


This past January was the foggiest I've ever seen it in LA. It was horrendous driving in that fog. I remember it was so bad that it made the national news. It was all over local news, but I remember them showing a clip of lights at night enveloped in fog in LA on the Today show or something like that. I was sick in bed at Hojos watching the news when I should've been at the park!


----------



## smiley_face2

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> This past January was the foggiest I've ever seen it in LA. It was horrendous driving in that fog. I remember it was so bad that it made the national news. It was all over local news, but I remember them showing a clip of lights at night enveloped in fog in LA on the Today show or something like that. I was sick in bed at Hojos watching the news when I should've been at the park!



It was so bad you literally could not see the other side of the street, or even the traffic lights! I live in an extremely foggy part of the world but I've never seen fog like that! We were just shocked how fast everyone was still trying to drive in that fog! and of course there was a huge pile up accident then too.
Sorry you were sick!!


----------



## Leofoenget

I am making it an annual family must do. I can't wait. Halloween is fun and if I lived close enough I would go but Christmas is not to be missed. My favorite time is after the park closes but main street is still open for that hour to quietly walk around Main Street and just take it all in. Can't be missed.


----------



## smiley_face2

Leofoenget said:


> I am making it an annual family must do. I can't wait. Halloween is fun and if I lived close enough I would go but Christmas is not to be missed. My favorite time is after the park closes but main street is still open for that hour to quietly walk around Main Street and just take it all in. Can't be missed.



me too! that's when we like to get a holiday mocha or latte (decaf) and sit on one of the benches listening to the Christmas music, admiring the castle, breathing in the delicious smell of vanilla sugar cookies I'm sure they must pipe in to main street.... and just watching all the people leave as if we don't have to...till finally the streets nearly empty and it feels like our own park. (even if it means missing the last shuttle to the hotel....Hojo's is not too far to walk!) I can not wait!!!


----------



## Sherry E

FourOrchards said:


> We are going right before Christmas and it's one of my favorite times to go.
> We went last year and we got rained on.  One year it was bitter cold.  I hope the weather is nice this year...I am praying the weather is great!



I am one of those wacky people who actually wants bitter cold at DLR for Christmas!!!  I don't want _rain_, mind you, because that just gets to be a nuisance with photo taking, etc.  But I love cold.  Since I have lived in SoCal my entire life, I have had more heat than I prefer, and I like to know and feel that seasons are changing.  I want to know it is December!  So maybe we won't get, say, 'Chicago or New York-cold' during December, but I LOVE it when it drops down to 30 degrees at night, and I have to bundle up in my mittens and neck scarves and hats and even trot out my cumbersome Mickey ear muffs!!  I want to feel the chill on my cheeks as I sit there and sip hot cocoa and munch an ear off a gingerbread man cookie!

This is the best thread ever, to echo a previous poster - that's why I bumped it last week and will continue to if it drifts.  It needs to be kept alive!  I know Halloweentime at DLR begins today, and believe me, I love it then too, but there is nothing at all like the magical feeling of the holiday season at DLR.  We have read here how it can turn the non-religious, the non-holiday people, the people whose lives are not going well, into big piles of mush at the sight of the beautiful decor.  I, myself, am one who loves the Christmas season and all the sensory assault that it brings in general, but, for various, solid reasons, I don't ever really have a Christmas 'celebration' of which to speak anymore (not in a long time).  So I have been trying to make the DLR holiday trip a regular, holiday tradition for me.  Even if friends come and go on these trips and I have to go solo, I will still make it a point to get there during the holidays, one way or the other!  I can live without a Halloweentime DLR trip if I have to, but I am NOT missing the holidays at DLR - no way, no how.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Alright Disney Xmas experts:

I'm crossing my fingers we can do 3-4 days in Disney right before Xmas this year (18/19-22). It will also be my DS's 1st bday. 

What are the "can't miss" Christmas things in the resort? We did a 6 day trip this month and are going for Halloween weekend for 3 days. So I want to experience all that is Christmas in Disneyland. 

So far my "To Do" list includes:

IASW Holiday
Xmas parade & fireworks
Visiting Santa (at Big Thunder Ranch or a hotel)
Gingerbread cookies for the kids
Peppermint mocha for me!

What else is at Big Thunder Ranch? And what else are special things in the parks? Carolers, christmas stories, etc.?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Don't forget simply wandering all over New Orleans Square and taking in the decorations there.  Plus, if you're a character person, a lot of the characters are decked out for the holidays.


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Alright Disney Xmas experts:
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers we can do 3-4 days in Disney right before Xmas this year (18/19-22). It will also be my DS's 1st bday.
> 
> What are the "can't miss" Christmas things in the resort? We did a 6 day trip this month and are going for Halloween weekend for 3 days. So I want to experience all that is Christmas in Disneyland.
> 
> So far my "To Do" list includes:
> 
> IASW Holiday
> Xmas parade & fireworks
> Visiting Santa (at Big Thunder Ranch or a hotel)
> Gingerbread cookies for the kids
> Peppermint mocha for me!
> 
> What else is at Big Thunder Ranch? And what else are special things in the parks? Carolers, christmas stories, etc.?



Did you read the first page of this thread?  That's where a lot of the info is. I put a lot of the little details in post #5.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Thanks. I re read it.


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> I am one of those wacky people who actually wants bitter cold at DLR for Christmas!!!  I don't want _rain_, mind you, because that just gets to be a nuisance with photo taking, etc.  But I love cold.  Since I have lived in SoCal my entire life, I have had more heat than I prefer, and I like to know and feel that seasons are changing.  I want to know it is December!  So maybe we won't get, say, 'Chicago or New York-cold' during December, but I LOVE it when it drops down to 30 degrees at night, and I have to bundle up in my mittens and neck scarves and hats and even trot out my cumbersome Mickey ear muffs!!  I want to feel the chill on my cheeks as I sit there and sip hot cocoa and munch an ear off a gingerbread man cookie!
> 
> This is the best thread ever, to echo a previous poster - that's why I bumped it last week and will continue to if it drifts.  It needs to be kept alive!  I know Halloweentime at DLR begins today, and believe me, I love it then too, but there is nothing at all like the magical feeling of the holiday season at DLR.  We have read here how it can turn the non-religious, the non-holiday people, the people whose lives are not going well, into big piles of mush at the sight of the beautiful decor.  I, myself, am one who loves the Christmas season and all the sensory assault that it brings in general, but, for various, solid reasons, I don't ever really have a Christmas 'celebration' of which to speak anymore (not in a long time).  So I have been trying to make the DLR holiday trip a regular, holiday tradition for me.  Even if friends come and go on these trips and I have to go solo, I will still make it a point to get there during the holidays, one way or the other!  I can live without a Halloweentime DLR trip if I have to, but I am NOT missing the holidays at DLR - no way, no how.



not wacky at all!! here's a pic of us there last christmas...bundled up! 





and a piece of cake for you too....


----------



## smiley_face2

Just fyi... this is what we had left at home.... it was a record breaking winter for us both in temperature when it got down to only 5F for a few weeks and in snowfall in that we had at least a couple of feet and it lasted weeks!!! everyone experienced burst water pipes in their homes (including us....we got the call from home at the hotel that one bathroom was flooded  I did not want to come home) roofs caving in (fortunately not us) many many plants that died from the cold (I lost a few beloved things) So in comparison, having to wear a fleece and socks with my sandals was a treat!! 






and this is what it is like very often for us...this was taken in February about 3 years ago. Quite a difference! I really hope we don't get another bad winter....


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

Thank you to everyone for sharing their beautiful photos with me! 
I was inspired by all the posts I just emailed my hubby to tell him that i really NEED a Mickey mouse gingerbread cookie NOW! lol

Thanks again, and I will add my own personal experience of the magic that is in Disneylands Xmas! It is soo beautiful, and it truly brings out the best in you. 
We took our ds last year who was only 2 months and our dd who was 4 yrs old and seeing their innocent little faces glistening from the lights/decorations/fireworks and snow was amazing! It was an unforgettable moment! One that should be experienced by all. :\

Heres a pic of our family last year a day before X-mas eve.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

smiley_face2 said:


> It was so bad you literally could not see the other side of the street, or even the traffic lights! I live in an extremely foggy part of the world but I've never seen fog like that! We were just shocked how fast everyone was still trying to drive in that fog! and of course there was a huge pile up accident then too.
> Sorry you were sick!!


 Thanks for that, I was sad about being sick too! 
The fog was so bad that some people put on their hazard lights so the cars in front and behind could see them...And yet others still drove like maniacs! 



Leofoenget said:


> My favorite time is after the park closes but main street is still open for that hour to quietly walk around Main Street and just take it all in. Can't be missed.


 I feel the same way. I wish I could get in the car and drive there...I'd go every weekend!



smiley_face2 said:


> me too! that's when we like to get a holiday mocha or latte (decaf) and sit on one of the benches listening to the Christmas music, admiring the castle, breathing in the delicious smell of vanilla sugar cookies I'm sure they must pipe in to main street.... and just watching all the people leave as if we don't have to...till finally the streets nearly empty and it feels like our own park. (even if it means missing the last shuttle to the hotel....Hojo's is not too far to walk!) I can not wait!!!


 Oooh we used to do the same thing. It is magical just people watching and soaking in the ambiance. Now, of course, I always have my camera and am looking for photos ops. But we do try to take one night where we just sit there and soak it all in...We're usually  one of the last to leave the park, unless it's insanely cold!



Sherry E said:


> I am one of those wacky people who actually wants bitter cold at DLR for Christmas!!!  I don't want _rain_, mind you, because that just gets to be a nuisance with photo taking, etc.  But I love cold.  Since I have lived in SoCal my entire life, I have had more heat than I prefer, and I like to know and feel that seasons are changing.  I want to know it is December!  So maybe we won't get, say, 'Chicago or New York-cold' during December, but I LOVE it when it drops down to 30 degrees at night, and I have to bundle up in my mittens and neck scarves and hats and even trot out my cumbersome Mickey ear muffs!!  I want to feel the chill on my cheeks as I sit there and sip hot cocoa and munch an ear off a gingerbread man cookie!


 Oh Sherry, I used to be the same way! I loved getting dressed up for the winter as we don't have a lot of seasonal extremes either where I'm from. I am more afraid of getting sick since for some reason, since we've started going in January instead of December, I've been getting sick. Of course, since I got sick in June, I realize now it doesn't even matter when I go! Obviously, I am one of those that get sick easily no matter what the temperature is outside. It just sucks to go on vacation and come home sick. 


> I, myself, am one who loves the Christmas season and all the sensory assault that it brings in general, but, for various, solid reasons, I don't ever really have a Christmas 'celebration' of which to speak anymore (not in a long time).  So I have been trying to make the DLR holiday trip a regular, holiday tradition for me.  Even if friends come and go on these trips and I have to go solo, I will still make it a point to get there during the holidays, one way or the other!  I can live without a Halloweentime DLR trip if I have to, but I am NOT missing the holidays at DLR - no way, no how.


 We have used our DL vacation as a substitute for a traditional holiday gathering at home for a long time now too. Once our DS was out of his teens it didn't make a lot of sense to go through the trouble of setting up the whole house for the holidays. I'd much rather put the money we'd spend on gifts toward a family vacation, so that's what we do. We give each other a vacation every year!Or sometimes, like this year, we give each other a vacation 3 times a year!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Whoa! smiley_face2, that is cold! I have no complaints about the cold, err, warm weather in DL from now on, ever! 

BTW, that cake looks awesome! Where did you get that?


----------



## smiley_face2

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Whoa! smiley_face2, that is cold! I have no complaints about the cold, err, warm weather in DL from now on, ever!
> 
> BTW, that cake looks awesome! Where did you get that?



Lol.... I know... I used to be all nostalgic about snow...wishing we would get some for Christmas while looking out at the sun or the rain instead.... by the end of it last year I was soooooo over the snow! If it does not snow here again for 20 years that's ok with me!! 
That yule log cake we got at The Plaza Inn to have after the amazing fried chicken dinner they have there....the piece was huge!! we shared of course. Seems to me I saw them other locations as well, but I don't remember for sure now.
aprincess@mail.com....you have a beautiful family!!


----------



## asianbma

You must go during Christmas season at Disneyland. I usually get very emotional during the fireworks show because of the music. I love how the temperature drop like crazy in Southern Calif. It feels so cold that it is like Christmas.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Yeah!!! DH has agreed to going again in December!!! We'll be there 12/18-21, with DS's 1st bday on the 18th!!!


----------



## disneymama83

Wow there are some really beautiful pictures posted here!  Thanks for sharing everyone!  I just love Disneyland at Christmas time!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunstress

Hi everyone! Thanks for posting such beautiful pictures! My husband and I will be celebrating our 4th anniversary on November 15, and we were trying to decide between flying down to visit the parks for our anniversary *or* to wait a week and see the holiday decorations (based on previous years timing). However, it looks as if the decorations will be up starting the 13th! 

I suppose that, before I actually book our flights and hotel and such, I should check in with you experts -- historically, is everything up on the first day of the season? Would we be better off waiting a week? 

I've never been to Disneyland during the holidays, and this would be a great chance to combine our anniversary with lots of gorgeous decorations!

Thanks in advance for any advice y'all can offer!


----------



## smiley_face2

It's pretty amazing how they convert the park to Christmas seemingly overnight...but it does take a bit for everything to be in place. If you wait too long you'll be caught up in the thanksgiving day masses... you could wait till the weekend of the 20th, they will surely be all done by then.... but it would be a shame to not be there on your actual anniversary. If it were me, we would just go then and enjoy what is there.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

sunstress said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for posting such beautiful pictures! My husband and I will be celebrating our 4th anniversary on November 15, and we were trying to decide between flying down to visit the parks for our anniversary *or* to wait a week and see the holiday decorations (based on previous years timing). However, it looks as if the decorations will be up starting the 13th!
> 
> I suppose that, before I actually book our flights and hotel and such, I should check in with you experts -- historically, is everything up on the first day of the season? Would we be better off waiting a week?
> 
> I've never been to Disneyland during the holidays, and this would be a great chance to combine our anniversary with lots of gorgeous decorations!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice y'all can offer!



The start of the season is the 13th, they will start putting the decor up right after they take the Halloween stuff down Nov 2. The xmas fireworks are going, the parades, IASW Holiday, I would say most if not all the decor will be up.


----------



## disneynerd420

I'm trying to squeeze in one last trip this year in December, reading this thread has me very excited.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

disneynerd420 said:


> I'm trying to squeeze in one last trip this year in December, reading this thread has me very excited.



OMG, if you can go, you definitely should!  You will LOVE it during the holidays!


----------



## sassypup

I have really enjoyed all of the pictures and reading all of the posts. We are planning our 1st December trip.....I can't wait....what a way to spend the holidays!


----------



## zeitzeuge

Christmas time was one of the most amazing times for us at DL.  Nothing else compares in my opinion.  The weather for us was cool in the morning, 70's in the afternoon and it got down to 50's at night.  Perfect weather.  The park is more magical during this time of year then any other.  You can see a link in my signature to all the pics we took last December.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry, I'm only on page one and already drooling over the plethera of Christmas treats and the decorations.  WAHOO!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Sherry, I'm only on page one and already drooling over the plethera of Christmas treats and the decorations.  WAHOO!



Tee hee hee!  My work is done!  Yes, this has turned out to be a great thread, hasn't it?  It began simply as the OP just asking basic questions atbout DLR during the holidays, but it has evolved into THE key thread that should be essential reading/viewing for anyone who wants to know what it is like at DLR during the Christmas season.  While the DLR Holiday photo thread (in the Community section) is great, too, this thread is only about Christmastime, and we have info here about the treats and the specific little things/details to see which might otherwise be overlooked, as well as some fabulous photographic contributions from our DIS-ers.  It is sort of the comprehensive DLR/Christmas planning thread now.

It is looking very likely that - short of a miracle - I will miss out on seeing DLR during Halloweentime this year, and I am bummed out about it but I can live.  However, my mind is already jumping ahead to trying to assemble a holiday trip because that is the one I _cannot_ miss!  I need to eat another gingerbread man with mouse ears, pronto!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

The food alone made me want to go to DLR this xmas.

Does GK brunch serve anything special for the holidays??


----------



## tksbaskets

Disney Dreams said:


> And possibly the Disney photo I am most proud of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney lights are mesmerizing to me,
> Dreams



STUNNING!  I just love it!


----------



## PrincessKell

Oooh I love Disneyland at Christmas time! My favorite. We are going (hopefully) for Christmas this year.  My mom lives down in SoCal, so this time we might stay with her and spend three days in the parks. Maybe one night we might stay across the street.  Here are a few pictures from our last trip down.

Oh it makes me want to go now next week, the week after, and after hahaha


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

bump for xmas goodies!!!


----------



## JustAKid

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> bump for xmas goodies!!!



I'm blaming everything on you...

See, I had been avoiding this thread.  It kept popping up, and I kept dismissing it.  My thoughts were that I am not going during Christmas time, so why tempt myself by looking?  Don don don....I LOOKED!!!

December is a very special time of the year for me, it houses my birthday, my youngest's birthday (Christmas eve...poor thing), my DMiL's birthday, my grandmother's birthday, AND Christmas which I don't celebrate for spiritual reasons but because I like the colors.  

Anyway, I am literally bawling over here.  I can feel the magic, through words and pictures, and I know that I would LOVE it.

So now, I have to explain to my husband how we'll be making TWO trips next year.  The second will be his birthday present to me AND DD, AND our Christmas presents to the kids if I have to...

It's all your fault, 3Minnies1Mickey.  It's all your fault...


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

JustAKid said:


> I'm blaming everything on you...
> 
> See, I had been avoiding this thread.  It kept popping up, and I kept dismissing it.  My thoughts were that I am not going during Christmas time, so why tempt myself by looking?  Don don don....I LOOKED!!!
> 
> December is a very special time of the year for me, it houses my birthday, my youngest's birthday (Christmas eve...poor thing), my DMiL's birthday, my grandmother's birthday, AND Christmas which I don't celebrate for spiritual reasons but because I like the colors.
> 
> Anyway, I am literally bawling over here.  I can feel the magic, through words and pictures, and I know that I would LOVE it.
> 
> So now, I have to explain to my husband how we'll be making TWO trips next year.  The second will be his birthday present to me AND DD, AND our Christmas presents to the kids if I have to...
> 
> It's all your fault, 3Minnies1Mickey.  It's all your fault...



I will take the blame (even though someone else was looking for it)!!! This thread FORCED me to book a xmas trip this year (kids xmas present). Thank goodness we got APs in Sept. We will have 3 trips in 3 1/2 months and most likely 6 trips in 6 months!!! EEEK DL snowball is mowing me over!!!


----------



## my2mickeykids

This thread has me even more excited for our first December trip!! I did not think that was possible! Anyone try the candy canes they make there in December? I remember hearing about them on here last year and hoping to get one.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

I'm loving this thread!  Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread going and posting so many wonderful thoughts, memories and pictures.  DH and I are going again for our 3rd Annual Christmas at Disneyland!  We always go around December 10th and this year we'll be in the park the 10th to the 14th.  Soooo excited!!!  

Here's a few pics of my own:


----------



## smiley_face2

Awesome pics Kittyskyfish!!  makes me very happy we are going again too!!


----------



## Kevenswife2

After spending several Holiday Seasons at WDW, I decided to give DLR a try this year.  This thread has me sooo excited  I'm spending Christmas '09 at Disneyland!!  I've never visited DLR, let alone seen it during the holidays and I can't wait!!!

I love seeing all the pics!  It's helping to build my excitment! 


I'm noticing sweatshirts, coats, and blue jeans in the pics.  Christmas time at WDW is shorts weather.  I'm guessing Anaheim isn't that warm in December?


----------



## smiley_face2

Kevenswife2 said:


> After spending several Holiday Seasons at WDW, I decided to give DLR a try this year.  This thread has me sooo excited  I'm spending Christmas '09 at Disneyland!!  I've never visited DLR, let alone seen it during the holidays and I can't wait!!!
> 
> I love seeing all the pics!  It's helping to build my excitment!
> 
> 
> I'm noticing sweatshirts, coats, and blue jeans in the pics.  Christmas time at WDW is shorts weather.  I'm guessing Anaheim isn't that warm in December?



It can be completely different from one year to the next. I have pictures of the kids swimming in the pool, and one year only daughter and I went to the park on Christmas day because hubby and the other kids wanted to stay by the pool.... we were not there for Christmas day last year but right after and it was cold! we only brought jackets and my warmest piece of clothing was a hooded red fleece top, I had to layer a t-shirt and other top under it, and wear gloves I bought and .....  _socks with my sandals_ shhhh don't tell anyone!! lol.... that was only for a couple of the days though, most days were nice and warm, bare arms weather if not shorts.... but it does cool off quite a bit at night. People who actually live there will chime in here I hope with more detailed information.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

Kevenswife2 said:


> After spending several Holiday Seasons at WDW, I decided to give DLR a try this year.  This thread has me sooo excited  I'm spending Christmas '09 at Disneyland!!  I've never visited DLR, let alone seen it during the holidays and I can't wait!!!
> 
> I love seeing all the pics!  It's helping to build my excitment!
> 
> 
> I'm noticing sweatshirts, coats, and blue jeans in the pics.  Christmas time at WDW is shorts weather.  I'm guessing Anaheim isn't that warm in December?



Yes, it can be chilly in December and the temps can drop fast once it gets dark.  One thing to keep in mind is that the park is open for hours after it's dark so there will be a good period of park time when you'll want a coat or jacket.

We plan for all weather and bring layerable clothing.  I come with everything from short sleeves to a ski jacket w/ cap and scarf.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Kittyskyfish said:


> Yes, it can be chilly in December and the temps can drop fast once it gets dark.  One thing to keep in mind is that the park is open for hours after it's dark so there will be a good period of park time when you'll want a coat or jacket.
> 
> We plan for all weather and bring layerable clothing.  I come with everything from short sleeves to a ski jacket w/ cap and scarf.



I agree, definitely plan on bringing layers.  You never know what you'll get in the way of weather in December in So Cal.  You might have beautiful 70 degree days (though it will still get quite chilly once the sun goes down, as Kittyskyfish wrote) or you might get cold, windy, and rainy.  I'm game for whatever the weather brings as long as I'm in Disneyland!  I'll probably start finalizing our clothes packing lists once we are within the 10 day forecast zone.

Here's a link to a thread about the weather in Anaheim: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23004158


----------



## Kevenswife2

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I'm game for whatever the weather brings as long as I'm in Disneyland!



I agree with you there!!  Hot & humid, rainy & cold...I can handle it all as long as I'm at a Disney Park!


----------



## Pigletlover

Please could someone tell me if Disneyland has a Christmas Party on selected dates (like they have at Magic Kingdom, where you pay a fee for a wristband and stay there after the park is closed to the public, with additional shows/parades etc)? If so, is it available to anyone or just Disney hotel guests?

I've searched and can't find any mention of it anywhere.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

They have a Christmas parade, Christmas fireworks followed by falling "snow", a holiday overlay for Haunted Mansion and It's a Small World, along with decorations throughout both parks.  They are included for everyone with the price of admission to the parks (unlike WDW where you have to pay extra).


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Here's the link to the official Disneyland Resort site that talks about the Holidays:  

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/dis...alEvents/detail?name=HolidaysSpecialEventPage


----------



## Pigletlover

Thank you very much!


----------



## smiley_face2

my entertainment for the evening is going to be uploading my video of last years christmas fireworks and snow on main street to youtube...I"ll post a link when I get it done. It was the best viewing we had ever had, we were in a perfect position, and it was so completely un-crowded. a really magical moment....


----------



## Spixydust

We went on the Holiday Tour once, and really enjoyed it.  Not only did we get front of the line entrance to HMH and IASW, but we got a lot of fun factoids AND hot chocolate and a Rice Crispy Treat, with front row seating for the holiday parade.


----------



## Sherry E

I am bumping again, because, while I was not the OP, I was the original bumper and enabler/instigator of DLR holiday trips inspired by this thread!  Since Halloween will be but a mere memory in a few days, we will need this thread to help maintain our DLR holiday excitement.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

The good thing about Halloweentime is that the caramel apple cider comes out & that it stays 'til the end of the Christmas season! That is always my warm treat during the chilling weather.

And the Christmas season is just around the corner. The tree can be seen from the M&F tram route.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Last night they had thw snow up on the roof of the castle. No lights yet but the snow. It got me excited for the christmas season but also looked very strange with the halloween decor.


----------



## samsmainla

Krissy Marissy said:


> Last night they had thw snow up on the roof of the castle. No lights yet but the snow. It got me excited for the christmas season but also looked very strange with the halloween decor.



I am so excited for the Christmas decorations to go up. I thought we would not get to see them going so early in November!!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Krissy Marissy said:


> Last night they had thw snow up on the roof of the castle. No lights yet but the snow. It got me excited for the christmas season but also looked very strange with the halloween decor.



If anyone thinks to take a picture, and wouldn't mind posting it, I'd love to see pictures of the snow going up amidst the Halloween decor!!!


----------



## hrslvr142

What an awesome thread!  I just returned from WDW last Saturday but was talking to my Marine son tonight who I will be visiting at Thanksgiving and told him we needed to go to DL while I am out there and then I came across this thread and KNOW we need to go now.  I copied and pasted the first long post (sorry don't remember whose it is) into an email to him with the subject line "so can we go, can we go, can we go?", lol.  Thanks for all of the wonderful pictures.  Were most of them taken with advance (not point and shoot) cameras?  The fireworks sound phenomenol (sp?).  I think we will be there the Sat/Sun after Thanksgiving-will the crowds be horrible?  Thanks again for all of your sharing.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Disneylvrforever said:


> The good thing about Halloweentime is that the caramel apple cider comes out & that it stays 'til the end of the Christmas season! That is always my warm treat during the chilling weather.
> 
> And the Christmas season is just around the corner. The tree can be seen from the M&F tram route.



you got that right...its the only time I get to enjoy it because last 3 years its been way to hot to drink that stuff during this time of year down there....


----------



## Leofoenget

hrslvr142 said:


> What an awesome thread!  I just returned from WDW last Saturday but was talking to my Marine son tonight who I will be visiting at Thanksgiving and told him we needed to go to DL while I am out there and then I came across this thread and KNOW we need to go now.  I copied and pasted the first long post (sorry don't remember whose it is) into an email to him with the subject line "so can we go, can we go, can we go?", lol.  Thanks for all of the wonderful pictures.  Were most of them taken with advance (not point and shoot) cameras?  The fireworks sound phenomenol (sp?).  I think we will be there the Sat/Sun after Thanksgiving-will the crowds be horrible?  Thanks again for all of your sharing.


Sat and Sun after Thanksgiving Plan on VERY heavy crowds.


----------



## tksbaskets

We have never been to DL at Christmas but consider ourselves veterans of WDW at Christmas as we've been there many times between Christmas and New Years.  We plan on the crowds being enormous.  We get up early and take advantage of the early entry (or whatever they call it now ) and then head back to the hotel or do the less popular attractions while the crowds are at the largest point.  Forewarned is forearmed right?   it's all good - We're going to Disney Land!!!!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

smiley_face2 said:


> my entertainment for the evening is going to be uploading my video of last years christmas fireworks and snow on main street to youtube...I"ll post a link when I get it done. It was the best viewing we had ever had, we were in a perfect position, and it was so completely un-crowded. a really magical moment....


Smiley_face2, I'm still waiting to see your uploaded videos! I'm not going this year so I have to live vicariously through you guys!



Krissy Marissy said:


> Last night they had thw snow up on the roof of the castle. No lights yet but the snow. It got me excited for the christmas season but also looked very strange with the halloween decor.


 OMG, you are so lucky that you live there and can see it all coming together!



hrslvr142 said:


> What an awesome thread!  I just returned from WDW last Saturday but was talking to my Marine son tonight who I will be visiting at Thanksgiving and told him we needed to go to DL while I am out there and then I came across this thread and KNOW we need to go now.  I copied and pasted the first long post (sorry don't remember whose it is) into an email to him with the subject line "so can we go, can we go, can we go?", lol.  Thanks for all of the wonderful pictures.  Were most of them taken with advance (not point and shoot) cameras?  The fireworks sound phenomenol (sp?).  I think we will be there the Sat/Sun after Thanksgiving-will the crowds be horrible?  Thanks again for all of your sharing.


I think the first long post was from Sherry. I use a DSLR, but I think most of the photos in the thread are from Point and shoot cameras. I hope you get to go -- you will love it!


----------



## Pesika

Who has been there on Christmas Day?  How crowded is it?  Seriously thinking of going, but not sure if it would be worth it.  Any info would be appreciated... Thanks!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I think the first long post was from Sherry. I use a DSLR, but I think most of the photos in the thread are from Point and shoot cameras. I hope you get to go -- you will love it!



I wish I could take credit - I am usually responsible for many a long post - but 21 Yankees was the first one to post photos on this thread, and then I jumped in with some pictures after, and then Disney Dreams did, etc., etc.  I posted the long list of all the treats and goodies.

Yes, most of those photos that I took and posted here were actually taken on an old 35mm camera, which was on its last legs and got rained on last December at DLR, but I needed to finish off all my 35 mm film before I laid it to rest completely.  I also used a 'disposable' digital camera as well.  Nowhere near the level of the excellent photos taken by DisneySuiteFreak, but steeped in DLR holiday magic nonetheless!!

This year I gave my new Canon SD880 P&S a whirl for Halloweentime at DLR (I was so excited to see those chubby gingerbread men cookies with ears again), and while the photos are okay (what few I was able to take, that is), I think I could do better.  My friend was trying to use a Nikon CoolPix to take nighttime Halloween photos and those were as blurry as blurry can be!!  I think a little tripod is necessary if you want to shoot anything at night with a P&S.  I want to try my new P&S at DLR for Christmastime.

Anyway, let us consider this thread now officially 'bumped,' which we need to do, as the holiday season begins at DLR one week from tomorrow!!!


----------



## Eeyore's Wife

I was just looking at the calendar for our December trip and it looks like Mr. Lincoln will be up and running on December 17.  Whee!  I adored Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln, and I want to see all the upgrades to his animatronic systems!

Yeah!


----------



## Sherry E

Cool!  I have not seen Mr. Lincoln in so many years.  I don't know yet when our DLR holiday trip will be but hopefully I will get to see him and Pres. Obama.  I am just excited to see IASW Holiday again.  I am itching to see that nighttime facade, with the lights all colorful and glorious, beckoning DLR visitors from every corner of the parks. The PhotoPass picure I got last year was cluttered with people in the backgorund, so am hoping to try for another one that is a little better.


----------



## disneymom8589

Sherry,

I just hopped on this thread today and your list of all the Christmas goodies on the first page plus your beautiful pictures (along with 21Yankees) make me all the more excited for our trip to DLR next month!!   Christmastime at DL has an extra special significance for our family as our DD became engaged there last December in front of the castle after the fireworks show!  Very magical!!


----------



## Sherry E

disneymom8589 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> I just hopped on this thread today and your list of all the Christmas goodies on the first page plus your beautiful pictures (along with 21Yankees) make me all the more excited for our trip to DLR next month!!   Christmastime at DL has an extra special significance for our family as our DD became engaged there last December in front of the castle after the fireworks show!  Very magical!!



Hi, Disneymom8589!  Thank you for the kind words!  I remember your DLR trip last year very well, as that was the same time I was there!  In fact, I was on the lookout for a big group of people near the Castle, hoping to catch a glimpse of that magic moment, but I never found you!  Can you believe that almost a full year has passed?  Time flies!  With any luck, I will get to DLR again next month, and with any luck, maybe I will again be there at the same time as you!

Yay!  DLR Holiday Season starts one week from TODAY!!  Soon, we will begin to see photos of this year's magical decorations, food, merchandise, etc., which we can hopefully add onto this thread.  I got so excited when I saw those portly gingerbread men with ears cookies 2 weeks ago - but I didn't buy any yet.  I felt like it would be more appropriate to buy them during December.  But seeing them, to me, is a sign that the holiday are coming!


----------



## disneymom8589

DH and I were looking at the DLR website with all of the cool Christmas things on it!  I remember you were at DL last year, too! 

I'm looking forward to all of the delicious goodies!!


----------



## smiley_face2

I can't wait to get there next month and try out the ride wait time app I got for my new iPhone. I love checking it here at home it makes the park feel so much closer  I hope someone puts together an app for the restaurants too


----------



## firefly87

Pesika said:


> Who has been there on Christmas Day?  How crowded is it?  Seriously thinking of going, but not sure if it would be worth it.  Any info would be appreciated... Thanks!!!



I have never been there on Christmas Day but about 5 years ago, a co-worker went and she said it was crazy busy and the park reached capacity.   She is a Disney lover and said, and I quote, "NEVER again"!!!!   (on Christmas day, that is)

While most of us think the majority of people would want to be home on Christmas Day, apparently there are thousands of people who head to the parks!    I can't think of a better way to spend Christmas myself......but not with the crowds like that.


----------



## Eeee-va

Pesika said:


> Who has been there on Christmas Day?  How crowded is it?  Seriously thinking of going, but not sure if it would be worth it.  Any info would be appreciated... Thanks!!!



This year _MAY_ be different than previous years as far as Christmas attendance, since all the APs except for Premium will be blocked out that day, and the cheap APs sometimes have shifted a lot of the attendance to more the "off-peak" days, at least for other holidays like Easter and 4th of July.  I know historically the park has become awfully busy as more students get out of school but again, I know the Southern California APs have affected crowd levels somewhat over the summer, so the attendance pattern might be a little different in December.

I'm fairly sure that arriving at opening on Christmas would at least give you an hour or two of relatively low crowds before the huge throngs of people made their way in, if that means anything to you.  Magic Morning shouldn't be offered either, so you could do any part of the park you wanted first thing in the morning.  

I can't say if it will be insanely crowded overall, though...if I were going I would plan for crowds but cross my fingers.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, we cannot let this thread drop to page 2!  Christmastime at DLR starts in just 5 days so we must keep this active and in the spotlight so people can see it before they go to DLR!


----------



## sunstress

Very excited that now I can say our anniversary trip starts THIS FRIDAY! Can't wait to see all the holiday magic. Thanks to all of you for helping us get so excited!


----------



## Sherry E

sunstress said:


> Very excited that now I can say our anniversary trip starts THIS FRIDAY! Can't wait to see all the holiday magic. Thanks to all of you for helping us get so excited!



Ooooh, how exciting that your anniversary trip coincides with the holiday festivities at DLR!  A double whammy!  You will have a wonderful time!


----------



## Pesika

Eeee-va said:


> This year _MAY_ be different than previous years as far as Christmas attendance, since all the APs except for Premium will be blocked out that day, and the cheap APs sometimes have shifted a lot of the attendance to more the "off-peak" days, at least for other holidays like Easter and 4th of July.  I know historically the park has become awfully busy as more students get out of school but again, I know the Southern California APs have affected crowd levels somewhat over the summer, so the attendance pattern might be a little different in December.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that arriving at opening on Christmas would at least give you an hour or two of relatively low crowds before the huge throngs of people made their way in, if that means anything to you.  Magic Morning shouldn't be offered either, so you could do any part of the park you wanted first thing in the morning.
> 
> I can't say if it will be insanely crowded overall, though...if I were going I would plan for crowds but cross my fingers.




Thanks for the info.  We've gone around the holiday season (middle of the week, 1st week of Dec) and it wasn't really crowded at all.  My husband and I were thinking of actually going on the day of because we go to Christmas Eve Services, and we don't have any children.  We may still try to swing it and see what happens!!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump   Bumpity bump bump bump!

I can tell the DIS is hoppin' these days because this thread is moving down the page at warp speed whenever it is bumped and also, the Trip Report section of the board is showing more activity.


----------



## sreace

My first trip to DL was during the Holidays in 2005.  I prefer the Holiday extras!!  You can also go on a Holiday Magic Tour where a cast member takes you through the park to show you some Holiday secrets and you ride Small World and Haunted Mansion.  You also get preferred seating for the Christmas parade!!  So much fun!!  Happy Holidays Everyone!!


----------



## Sherry E

It's funny - ever since I saw this segment about DLR Holidays on the local news last year, I have had the fact that there are 700 Christmas trees of all sizes scattered around the entirety of DLR during holiday time stuck in my brain!  It caused me to think of all the ones I have seen and passed by in DLR, that I probably barely paid attention to, and all the ones I have never seen!  Obviously, we all see the huge trees which are planted smack dab in the middle of hotel lobbies, DTD or in the hub of activity in DL or DCA.  But there are all kinds of trees - in every shop/store, in every restaurant, sometimes tiny ones in the window displays for the stores, in the Reindeer Round-Up, etc.  We even found a hidden, off-the-beaten-path Christmas tree in the GCH in 2008.

So this got me thinking, what a great idea for a photographic mission this year - to try to get as many of the 700 trees on camera as I can.  Obvoiusly, if see a series of trees which are identical at the Round-Up, I don't need to get all of them on film, but there are all kinds of overlooked trees in shops I never go into or other places I never go.  Like, are there any trees on Pirate's Lair, for example?  Getting the ones in restaurants will be tough if I don't eat at those places, but I did get the Goofy's Kitchen tree, which I posted earlier in this thread.

Anyway, I found this link (below) to a story on the DLR Christmas trees from back in 2003, with pictures of some of them.  I would imagine that more trees have been added in the last 6 years, but this gives you an idea of what kinds of trees there are to look for - maybe we can all take on this challenge and try to get as many of the 700 trees photographed as possible!:

http://www.mouseplanet.com/more/mm031203lp.htm


----------



## Sherry E

Bump again - two days, everyone!  Two days and it's Holidaytime at DLR!  Start looking for all the different kinds of Christmas trees!


----------



## prncssmel

Sherry E said:


> It's funny - ever since I saw this segment about DLR Holidays on the local news last year, I have had the fact that there are 700 Christmas trees of all sizes scattered around the entirety of DLR during holiday time stuck in my brain!  It caused me to think of all the ones I have seen and passed by in DLR, that I probably barely paid attention to, and all the ones I have never seen!  Obviously, we all see the huge trees which are planted smack dab in the middle of hotel lobbies, DTD or in the hub of activity in DL or DCA.  But there are all kinds of trees - in every shop/store, in every restaurant, sometimes tiny ones in the window displays for the stores, in the Reindeer Round-Up, etc.  We even found a hidden, off-the-beaten-path Christmas tree in the GCH in 2008.
> 
> So this got me thinking, what a great idea for a photographic mission this year - to try to get as many of the 700 trees on camera as I can.  Obvoiusly, if see a series of trees which are identical at the Round-Up, I don't need to get all of them on film, but there are all kinds of overlooked trees in shops I never go into or other places I never go.  Like, are there any trees on Pirate's Lair, for example?  Getting the ones in restaurants will be tough if I don't eat at those places, but I did get the Goofy's Kitchen tree, which I posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I found this link (below) to a story on the DLR Christmas trees from back in 2003, with pictures of some of them.  I would imagine that more trees have been added in the last 6 years, but this gives you an idea of what kinds of trees there are to look for - maybe we can all take on this challenge and try to get as many of the 700 trees photographed as possible!:
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/more/mm031203lp.htm



700? Wow. I will take pictures of every one I see. 

I just realized that I have never seen the Christmas fireworks. My last 2 Christmas visits were during the 50th so they showed Remember, which is my absolute favorite. What is Believe in Holiday Magic like?


----------



## Sherry E

prncssmel said:


> 700? Wow. I will take pictures of every one I see.
> 
> I just realized that I have never seen the Christmas fireworks. My last 2 Christmas visits were during the 50th so they showed Remember, which is my absolute favorite. What is Believe in Holiday Magic like?



Yes, 700 trees is the number that was given on the little news piece I saw last year.  Of course, they also gave stats on exactly how many miles of garland are strung around the Resort and how many lights everywhere, etc., but the 700 trees stuck out in my mind for some reason.  Then I started thinking about all the trees I have overlooked and I noticed more of them when I went in December - like even little baby trees in a couple of shop window displays - and how easily theyn can add up to 700.  Even just going into the Reindeer Round-Up, you see many trees (most of them bare and not decorated) lined up around it and little trees in the planters.  But there are so many actual shops I have never gone into during the holidays to see what kinds of trees they have up - like I could not tell you what the shop trees in Frontierland look like, for example, or what each tree looks like in all the New Orleans Square stores.  I never paid attention to the different trees in World of Disney.  I was trying to get photos of all the ToonTown trees last year but my camera died.  So now I feel like I want a whole day and night at Disneyland by myself - just so I can scout out trees!!!

You know, I hate to admit it, but we only saw a teeny bit of the Christmas fireworks.  Usually we are not big fireworks people, and have actually had much success in getting on POTC during fireworks when the line is non-existent.  So I couldn't give you a complete recap of Believe in Holiday Magic, but it looked cool from the little bit I saw.  This last trip, I wanted to see the Halloween Screams fireworks because it involved Villains and songs and things, but normally we don't stop anywhere to see fireworks.  That may have to do with the fact that my regular Disneyland traveling companon lives a few blocks away from DLR and hears from her house them every night - so she is bit anti-fireworks now!!


----------



## PaperDoll

BUMP!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, today is the day, everyone!  Holidaytime at DLR begins!!!  I am SO excited and I am not even there!  So we really need to keep this thread alive so people who are coming back from DLR can begin to post their photos here!  I want to see pictures of all of those Christmas trees hiding around the Resort!  I want to see photos of any holiday food!  I want to see the lights and decorations!  I want to see any really cool new merchandise!  I want to see Santa!  Post it all here! We must keep this thread alive (thank you, Paper Doll, for bumping last night!)


----------



## ashbyyokosuka

we are talking about going to DL on the 22 of Nov (i think it is that date, the weekend before thanksgiving)
my husband is in the military and leaves early Dec
and 
i saw an ad on the computer and mentioned it to him
he is VERY good about things like this (vacations etc)

and so he looked it up
we are talking about staying 2 days at the GC
i am KIND of pushing for 3 days
but the park tickets are a lot x's 4
so then i suggested
2 day park hopper
and 1 day at DL 
and 3 nights at the GC

anyway
we are seeing how we can find the best deal.

we've been 2 years before (and to DW) but this will be our first time at Christmas time
i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited
we haven't mentioned it to the girls--until we get our exact date down.

i am a HUGE picture taker (got a d90 for mom's day) so i will upload fun things when we get back


----------



## 4Vals

sreace said:


> My first trip to DL was during the Holidays in 2005.  I prefer the Holiday extras!!  You can also go on a Holiday Magic Tour where a cast member takes you through the park to show you some Holiday secrets and you ride Small World and Haunted Mansion.  You also get preferred seating for the Christmas parade!!  So much fun!!  Happy Holidays Everyone!!



Hey 
sreace where can i find information on the Holiday Magic Tour? do you know if they still offer this?


----------



## tksbaskets

This is from another thread:
This info is copied from the Disney site:
The "Holiday Time at Disneyland" Tour takes you on an unforgettable holiday celebration! Discover the holiday history of Disneyland® Park and learn about holiday traditions of cultures around the world. Get a closer look of spectacularly redecorated sites and attractions on a sprawling tour taking you from a very merry Main Street, U.S.A. to the front seats of the enchanting "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade! 

Tour highlights:
Priority boarding onto two holiday-themed attractions
A collectable tour tag ornament
A sweet treat and beverage
A collectible trading pin (exclusive to Tour Guests) 
Audio enhanced tour
Reserved seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade
Tours may be booked up to 30 days in advance by calling (714) 781-4400 or by visiting City Hall, Tour Gardens or the Guest Relations Lobby.
Tour Length: Approximately 3 hours.
Availability: November 13, 2009 through January 3, 2010.

Price Info: $64 per person
Discounts: Deluxe Annual Passholders, Premium Annual Passholders, AAA Members, or Disney Visa cardholders receive a 20% discount.

I can't wait to sign up!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

prncssmel said:


> 700? Wow. I will take pictures of every one I see.
> 
> I just realized that I have never seen the Christmas fireworks. My last 2 Christmas visits were during the 50th so they showed Remember, which is my absolute favorite. What is Believe in Holiday Magic like?


In my opinion, Believe in Holiday Magic is the 2nd best Disney fireworks show I've ever seen only behind (and it's a close competition) Remember Dreams Come True.  

I think the show does a tremendous job of celebrating the fun aspects of Christmas while also touching on the spritual aspect of Christ's birth.  

FWIW, my rankings of Disney fireworks shows that I've seen in person and remember.  I enjoy all of these shows, but this is how I rank them:

1.  Remember Dreams Come True (Disneyland)
2.  Believe in Holiday Magic (Disneyland)
3.  Illuminations:  Reflections of Earth (Epcot)
4.  Halloween Screams (Disneyland) 
5.  Magical (Disneyland)
6.  Wishes (Magic Kingdom)


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Doing Disneyland during the Christmas Holidays is absolutely fantastic. Disneyland is magical enough on it's own, so to do it during the holidays is incredible! I'll try to make it home and look for some of my christmas holiday/Disneyland pictures from last year. 

Please send me a pm, if I dont get it done tonight because it means I will have forgotten. 

You will LOVE your trip!


----------



## prncssmel

Sleepless Knight said:


> In my opinion, Believe in Holiday Magic is the 2nd best Disney fireworks show I've ever seen only behind (and it's a close competition) Remember Dreams Come True.
> 
> I think the show does a tremendous job of celebrating the fun aspects of Christmas while also touching on the spritual aspect of Christ's birth.
> 
> FWIW, my rankings of Disney fireworks shows that I've seen in person and remember.  I enjoy all of these shows, but this is how I rank them:
> 
> 1.  Remember Dreams Come True (Disneyland)
> 2.  Believe in Holiday Magic (Disneyland)
> 3.  Illuminations:  Reflections of Earth (Epcot)
> 4.  Halloween Screams (Disneyland)
> 5.  Magical (Disneyland)
> 6.  Wishes (Magic Kingdom)



Thanks - good to know. I compare everything to Remember, so good to hear I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Disney Dreams

SherryE, you crack me up each year with your fascination with the 700 trees!!! LOL If you are hunting to find them, don't forget every area of the hotels - lobby, restaurants, shops, and on and on. 

Disneyland is gorgeous when decorated for Christmas. I always hold hope that there will be some Channukah decorations somewhere one year....  At least there is a Channukah song included in the fireworks show.


----------



## Mason7AK

HI everyone, I usually hang out on the DISabilities board and we are WDW vets. My DH and I decided a few days ago that we wanted to surprise our two youngest children with a quick trip to Disneyland! We are driving from Texas and have never done Disneyland at Christmas and have not done Disneyland at all since our older kids were very small!! I am so excited to share Disneyland with our little ones DS7 and DD4!  
We will be staying at the DLH for three nights Nov 17 - Nov 20. I have seen lots of posts about how crowded DLR is the week of Thanksgiving and the week after,but not much mention of how it will be the week prior to Thanksgiving. Our DS7 is in a wheelchair and is a bit overwhelmed in a huge crowd (because he is so low to the ground I guess). Can anyone tell me what we might expect next week in the way of crowds?
Also, can someone tell me what the Princess Faire is and where it is located? My DD4 is a princess fan!
Thanks in advance!!
Angela


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Mason7AK said:


> HI everyone, I usually hang out on the DISabilities board and we are WDW vets. My DH and I decided a few days ago that we wanted to surprise our two youngest children with a quick trip to Disneyland! We are driving from Texas and have never done Disneyland at Christmas and have not done Disneyland at all since our older kids were very small!! I am so excited to share Disneyland with our little ones DS7 and DD4!
> We will be staying at the DLH for three nights Nov 17 - Nov 20. I have seen lots of posts about how crowded DLR is the week of Thanksgiving and the week after,but not much mention of how it will be the week prior to Thanksgiving. Our DS7 is in a wheelchair and is a bit overwhelmed in a huge crowd (because he is so low to the ground I guess). Can anyone tell me what we might expect next week in the way of crowds?
> Also, can someone tell me what the Princess Faire is and where it is located? My DD4 is a princess fan!
> Thanks in advance!!
> Angela



If you are going during the week, the crowds will probably be reasonable, but since the Christmas season just started, the weekends especially can get a little crowded. 
The Princess Fantasy Faire is in the back of Fantasyland, next to IASW & in front of Toontown. There is a meet & greet w/ princesses that I heard can be 2 hrs. long! They might also still have crafts there, but I'm not so sure about that. I usually don't go there. And if you're going to DCA, Ariel's Grotto is a great place to eat & meet the princesses.


----------



## Sherry E

Disney Dreams said:


> SherryE, you crack me up each year with your fascination with the 700 trees!!! LOL If you are hunting to find them, don't forget every area of the hotels - lobby, restaurants, shops, and on and on.
> 
> Disneyland is gorgeous when decorated for Christmas. I always hold hope that there will be some Channukah decorations somewhere one year....  At least there is a Channukah song included in the fireworks show.



Yes, I know, and I also crack you up with being interested in the new holiday merchandise at DLR, which you told me last year.  But that is part of my fun at DLR for the holidays, and so I love it!  Fortunately, it is not like I am the only one who gets excited to see the new merchandise or see all the different trees!  Some folks would like to go 'tree hunting' but didn't know that there were so many around, in so many different themes.  So I am letting them know, and now they can look!

I only found out about the 700 trees for the first time last holiday season, 2008.  But, yes, as I stated in some of my above posts, the hotels, shops, window displays and restaurants are all part of where the 700 trees are hiding around DLR.  And that is why it struck me that it would be an excellent and fun idea - especially after finding the website I found from 2003 with photos of many of the different trees and their different  themes - to try to hunt down as many of them as possible, just as people hunt for Hidden Mickeys or the pressed penny machines or the different flower arrangements, etc.  It is another fun thing to do at DLR that will only happen during the holiday season.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

What a fun thing to do, Sherry.

We went yesterday afternoon, and never left Main Street! We got there in time to see the Flag Retreat (always good), and right after that they had the tree lighting ceremony. In the past, they used to have Dickens Carolers, and I was sad that they didn't use them to sing Christmas carols before lighting the tree, but still, there was such a nice-sized crowd, and everyone yelled, "*HAPPY HOLIDAYS*", and then the tree lit up. It was really beautiful.

We then got a spot for the 6:30 parade, and two of Kelly's friends joined us. People were already lining up for it (I'm thinking 1- first night of the Christmas season, 2- Friday). Kelly's friend, Shou, brought a blanket, so we sat on it, and her other friend, Gareth, was especially interested in hearing about the Dapper Dans, since his friend is one of them (cool). They always sing at the Flag Retreat.

It was crowded for the parade, and this year they have a new addition: Tigger, Pooh, & Eeyore. Tigger & Pooh ride their sleds, but poor Eeyore's sled is broken, so he drags it along. It was also fun noticing that the tree after the 7 Dwarves is decorated with glittering pick axes & pails. We loved the parade and sang along with it. 

Here's a clip of the parade we saw




After that, we did some shopping on Main Street, and then just hung around. We saw the special lighting at the castle at 7:30, and it was so beautiful. Everyone just watched it and oohed and aahed.

The street got really crowded. We were between Corner Cafe & the China Closet. We were too far left, and one of the trees partially covered our view of the fireworks. We could see them fine, but for pictures, we should have stood more on the right side of the street. Better planning for us next time. I would say if you want to get a good view of the fireworks, then make sure you have a good view of the left area of the castle.

After the fireworks, snow fell to the tune of I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas.






So, we were at Disneyland for about five hours, and spent the whole time at Main Street.

My video of a portion of the Disneyland parade is uploading on YouTube. As soon as I can, I will include it in this post.


----------



## Sherry E

Oooooohh!!!  That tree is beautiful!  I assume the blue lights/color of the tree happened only at the culmination of the Castle/Main Street lighting, right?  In other words, the tree is not blue the rest of the evening, correct?  It is supposed to look 'icicly' in conjunction with the Winter Castle being lit?  See, last year we were not standing there right when the Castle and tree lit up so I never noticed if the tree changed colors!  In fact, I was determined to get a PhotoPass picture of myself in front of the Winter Castle at night in 2008, and just as soon as I got up there and it was my turn in line, the darn 'icicles' turned off and it went back to the regular nighttime lighting!!!  Grrrrrr..........  I am bound and determined to try again this year and catch it at just the right time!

Thank you so much for the recap, Mary Jo!  It is great for you to be able to have APs, so you can do things like hit only Main Street on one night, then venture into other portions of DL and DCA on other nights!  You are able to take more time and leisurely soak everything in (hunt trees, etc.!!!).  I also wonder why there were no Carolers this year.  I wonder if they will appear at the ceremony a bit later in the season, or if their absence is due to 'cutbacks.'  Anyway, I can't wait to begin hearing whether or not there are any new holiday surprises and treats to be found throughout the Resort.  I am chomping at the bit to get there - Halloweentime at DLR is great, but it's got nothing on holiday time at DLR!

I don't know about anyone else, but when I see the DLR holiday commercial that is currently running, with the IASW song playing (sounds like a choir is singing it) and the IASW Holiday lights glowing, I get choked up!  But I am a big mushball that way anyway!!!  I just love it when the pretty lights of IASWH turn on at night!!  I stare at it with my mouth hanging open!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sherry E said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but when I see the DLR holiday commercial that is currently running, with the IASW song playing (sounds like a choir is singing it) and the IASW Holiday lights glowing, I get choked up!  But I am a big mushball that way anyway!!!



Oh, I'm right there with you, total mushball! : Just reading your description the song caused my eyes to tear up.

Less than three week until our trip!  When I told DH that it's only 3 1/2 weeks away, he exclaimed, "No, it isn't!  Really?!?"    He good-naturedly laughs at my "obsession" with the DISBoards and our upcoming trip and I think the time crept up on him more so than it did me!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Sherry E said:


> Yes, I know, and I also crack you up with being interested in the new holiday merchandise at DLR, which you told me last year.  But that is part of my fun at DLR for the holidays, and so I love it!  ...



Ah, but I remembered specifically that (and you) when I was at DLR last Saturday night.  I went solely to see the "Remember... Dreams Come True" fireworks.  I never left Main Street.  On the way out, I went into the shops to do some pin trading.  I saw Christmas merchandise and thought, "SherryE!" 

Today is the first chance I've had to sort through and upload these pictures.  They were taken for you and the other DISers who like to see what's in the shops at this time of year.  Enjoy! 
























































Some less-traditional colored items that caught my eye:





And... a little chocolate food porn to close:





YUM!





- Dreams


----------



## Kevenswife2

Yummmmmmmmmyy!!  I LOVE Chocolate Food Porn!!  Show us more! 

I also love the Christmas pics.  I'm getting so excited about our very first DLR trip!


----------



## smiley_face2

Disney Dreams said:


> Ah, but I remembered specifically that (and you) when I was at DLR last Saturday night.  I went solely to see the "Remember... Dreams Come True" fireworks.  I never left Main Street.  On the way out, I went into the shops to do some pin trading.  I saw Christmas merchandise and thought, "SherryE!"
> 
> Today is the first chance I've had to sort through and upload these pictures.  They were taken for you and the other DISers who like to see what's in the shops at this time of year.  Enjoy!
> - Dreams



 Thankyou a thousand thousand times!!! Like Sherry...I LOVE seeing merchandise pics...and of course who doesn't love food porn!!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Mary Jo thank you for posting the video of the parade! I love the changes!

Disney Dreams thank you for posting the photos of the xmas merchandise! It's awesome! I wish I could go there to buy some new ornaments right now!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Thank you for posting the video and photos!
We havnt been able to go at Christmas time for the past couple of years and we go Friday!!
So needless to say we havnt seen the ice castle and havnt had some of the newer Christmas treats so we are all very excited!
And DH said I can take the Holiday tour if space is still available so Im calling on that today!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I have some more pics to post, but here's a little video I took of just the castle at night.


----------



## tksbaskets

Mary Jo said:


> I have some more pics to post, but here's a little video I took of just the castle at night.



You are so sweet for posting these.  I'm really enjoying your posts and videos.

TK


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Mary Jo and Dreams! Thank you so much for posting those pictures! They were great!


----------



## Disney Dreams

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Mary Jo and Dreams! Thank you so much for posting those pictures! They were great!


You're welcome.  Glad you enjoyed them.  Here's some more from tonight, November 15, 2009.






DtD





DCA just before sunset...










Entrance Plaza


----------



## tksbaskets

I love the entrance where Mickey has a Santa hat on


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Ahhh, these are beautiful shots!!!  We haven't made it to DCA yet. Hopefully next weekend.



Disney Dreams said:


> You're welcome. Glad you enjoyed them. Here's some more from tonight, November 15, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DtD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCA just before sunset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance Plaza


 


tksbaskets said:


> I love the entrance where Mickey has a Santa hat on


 
I was there Wednesday, and the flower Mickey balloons on either side of Mickey were poinsettias, but Mickey still had his "celebrate" hat on.  By Friday the floral Mickey was entirely transformed to Christmas.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

MousePlanet's most recent Disneyland Update gave a nice listing of the holiday goings on at Disneyland:

""it's a small world" holiday – both inside an out, the ride is made over with Christmas decorations. This holiday overlay will be the most lingering of the seasonal changes as the ride won't close until January 18 to remove the overlay. 
Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks – a special holiday-themed fireworks spectacular. Showing through January 3, there is one performance each night. Showtime varies depending on the date, but is at 9:25 p.m. on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. 
A Christmas Fantasy Parade – Disneyland's traditional holiday parade that follows the standard parade route, performing twice a day most dates (and always on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays) but some days have only one show. 
Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle – once it gets dark in the park the decorations on Sleeping Beauty's Castle take center stage, with a brief lighting effects show that happens several times throughout the evening. 
Disney's Electrical Parade to Disney's California Adventure – while there is nothing special done to the parade reflect the holidays, the holiday season does mean its return—but for only about two weeks, starting on December 18. 
Santa Claus – of course, a visit with Santa Claus is a must. In Disneyland, Big Thunder Ranch has been turned into Santa's Reindeer Round-up. Santa and Mrs. Claus are on site with several of their reindeer, and even some Disney characters dressed for the holidays. It may cause some confusion with the children, but Santa is also available for some lap time over in DCA, in his "Seaside Pavillion" at Paradise Pier. 
Gingerbread cookie decorating – Get creative with some cookie decorating outside of the AP Processing Center at Plaza Pavilion. 
Special drinks and treats – several locations throughout the parks are offering up special seasonal offerings such as peppermint stick ice cream at Gibson Girl, or egg nog lattés where specialty coffee drinks are available. 
Candlelight Processional – the traditional telling of the Christmas story will be presented on Saturday, December 5, and Sunday, December 6, and narrated by actor Jon Voight. Unless you book a special package or invitation, viewing is on a first-come, as-available basis. "

They also have some great photos taken by Adrienne Krock.  The candy canes that look like trees look particularly appealing to me and I'm not even a big fan of candy canes!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

I finally got some pictures uploaded from our trip last week...


----------



## Kayla's Mom




----------



## Kayla's Mom




----------



## Kayla's Mom




----------



## kungaloosh22

Wow, all of your photos are fantastic Kayla's Mom, but this one is a piece of art.  Magnificent framing / sense of place.   



Kayla's Mom said:


> I finally got some pictures uploaded from our trip last week...


----------



## ukstitch

These pictures are making me really excited - December 11th can't come soon enough


----------



## Kayla's Mom

kungaloosh22 said:


> Wow, all of your photos are fantastic Kayla's Mom, but this one is a piece of art.  Magnificent framing / sense of place.



Thank you kungaloosh22!  My DH is actually the photographer and that one was his favorite.   I am going to try and get my trip report posted in the next day or so.  We have a ton of photos that I want to share!


----------



## ColB

It's probably been asked, but where is the best place to stand to get a good view of the castle / fireworks and experience the snow?


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Kayla'smom, awesome, awesome photos again, as usual! Tell your DH that he did good!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Fantastic photos, Kayla's Mom.  Please tell your husband thank you for us. 

There are a LOT of really really good one, but I especially like:


----------



## Turtle31

We are going on the 19th of December for a week.  The pictures are making me so EXCITED !!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Kayla's mom..... Another one here saying thankyou, and tell your hubby he's a great photographer!!  that last one is my fav too!


----------



## alvernon90

The pictures are making me excited, too, which is nice because I'm oddly unexcited given that we leave in a week. Those photos definitely put me in the mood!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

alvernon90 said:


> The pictures are making me excited, too, which is nice because I'm oddly unexcited given that we leave in a week. Those photos definitely put me in the mood!


 
Just wait until you get to Disneyland.  It is so unbelievably beautiful right now, especially in late afternoon to evening when the lights are on.


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW Kayla's Mom those pics are fantastic!  You have gotten me even MORE excited for our December trip if that is even possible


----------



## Kayla's Mom

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Kayla'smom, awesome, awesome photos again, as usual! Tell your DH that he did good!





Mary Jo said:


> Fantastic photos, Kayla's Mom.  Please tell your husband thank you for us.





smiley_face2 said:


> Kayla's mom..... Another one here saying thankyou, and tell your hubby he's a great photographer!!  that last one is my fav too!





tksbaskets said:


> WOW Kayla's Mom those pics are fantastic!  You have gotten me even MORE excited for our December trip if that is even possible



Thanks you guys!  I am glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## wkrider

Hi,

Had to bump this. We're going for Christmas and have been loving this thread. Please, anymore pictures or trip reports would be thoroughly enjoyed!

THANKS!


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  Kayla's Mom - those photos are spectacular!  That one that Mary Jo pointed out is breathtaking!  That is truly meant for framing - I have never seen the Winter Castle photographed from that vantage point.  That is absolutely stunning.

I also have to give a shout out to Disney Dreams - I hadn't had a chance to get back on here yet and thank you for posting those photos for me of the merchandise, and for even thinking of doing it in the first place!  That was very nice of you to do and I really appreciate it!  I like seeing the pictures and kind of noticing anything that looks new or different from last year's merchandise.  Again, thank you for remembering me and for psoting those pictures!

I don't even have a date set yet for a holiday trip, but between this thread - which I have loved from the very beginning - and the Guy Fieri DLR Holiday special that airs on Food Network one week form today, I am chomping at the bit to get to DLR and soak in this holilday magic!  Truthfully, I have been anxious for the holidays at DLR all year, but in the last couple of weeks, my enthusiasm has been amped up by about 1000 notches!

What I am wondering is - Mary Jo had mentioned that the carolers were initially not present at the tree lighting ceremony on the first ngiht of the holiday season.  Are there carolers strolling about the whole Resort now?  I hope so!  That is one of the things I look forward to - seeing the carolers perform in the GCH lobby!  Also, I love that they brought Santa back to DCA - last year, DCA had its holiday fun and merriment, but it seemed to be lacking that extra oomph without Santa being there.


----------



## kate0305

I am happy to have stumbled onto this thread....we will be in LA for Christmas this year, and plan on doing Disney while we are out there.  We are yearly visitors to WDW, but have never done DLR!

If you had your choice of days between 12-22 and 12-27, what would you pick for your visit to the park.  I have 2 kids, DS6 and DD4....can we see both parks in a day?

So overwhelmed....I feel like I know WDW like my own neighborhood, but know NOTHING about the original!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

kate0305 said:


> I am happy to have stumbled onto this thread....we will be in LA for Christmas this year, and plan on doing Disney while we are out there.  We are yearly visitors to WDW, but have never done DLR!
> 
> If you had your choice of days between 12-22 and 12-27, what would you pick for your visit to the park.  I have 2 kids, DS6 and DD4....can we see both parks in a day?
> 
> So overwhelmed....I feel like I know WDW like my own neighborhood, but know NOTHING about the original!!!



Hi Kate,
Both parks in a day might be a rush.  With your childrens' ages I'd go with Magic Kingdom.  It certainly is do-able geographically since they are across the sidewalk from each other.

If you find yourself with time, check out my DL trip report.  I do make some WDW veteran observations.  You'll LOVE it!
Teresa


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

kate0305 said:


> I am happy to have stumbled onto this thread....we will be in LA for Christmas this year, and plan on doing Disney while we are out there.  We are yearly visitors to WDW, but have never done DLR!
> 
> If you had your choice of days between 12-22 and 12-27, what would you pick for your visit to the park.  I have 2 kids, DS6 and DD4....can we see both parks in a day?
> 
> So overwhelmed....I feel like I know WDW like my own neighborhood, but know NOTHING about the original!!!



You should read HydroGuy's quintessential thread on WDW vets visiting DLR for the first time: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1162599

If I had to choose one of those dates, I'd probably pick the 22nd, but just be forewarned that all of DLR is likely to be swamped that week. So definitely plan on going early and making judicious use of fastpass. With just one day, I would focus on just Disneyland and leave Disney's California Adventure for a future visit after all the construction is finished.


----------



## Sherry E

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> You should read HydroGuy's quintessential thread on WDW vets visiting DLR for the first time: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1162599
> 
> If I had to choose one of those dates, I'd probably pick the 22nd, but just be forewarned that all of DLR is likely to be swamped that week. So definitely plan on going early and making judicious use of fastpass. With just one day, I would focus on just Disneyland and leave Disney's California Adventure for a future visit after all the construction is finished.



I emphatically agree!  Kate0305, Skip the 27th entirely, especially because you will only have one day to play and you will not be able to get the most out of the trip on a crazy day like the 27th.  The last two years, my friends and I stayed at DLR on the weekend right before Christmas, and it was crowded throughout the Resort, but still tolerable.  It didn't scare us away.  It was manageable.  Also, if Santa is important to you to see in this visit, he will not be around on the 27th.  He only stays at DLR through the 25th and then he heads back to the North Pole. 

Just in terms of crowds alone, while it will be crowded on the 22nd, it will be so much _more_ crowded on the 27th.  That week between Christmas and New Year's is notorious for being hideously packed.  I suppose many people who get holiday gift money or who get tickets or Annual Passes for their presents flock to the park in droves as soon as Christmas ends, to see the holiday decorations.  This past holiday season, the number of AP holders alone hiked up enormously and the crowds increased right along with them.  The bad economy compelled many people to forego vacations in more distant locations and stay closer to home - so DLR was the place to be!  So, yes, avoid the 27th at all costs.

Normally, I am an advocate of doing two parks in one day just as a general 'highlight tour,' with the understanding that you will not be able to see everything in one day at both parks - but you can see a lot.  For example, my friends and I just did a one-day trip last month and we did most of what we would have wanted to do, but not everything.  Another day or two would have been better.  Other people would have felt cheated or like they didn't get to do enough, so it really depends on what you need from your DLR experience.  I would say, for the purposes of escaping DL when it gets to be a little too congested, head over to DCA where the crowds are lighter during those extra-hectic times in DL.  If Monsters Inc., Toy Story (the greatest ride), Soarin', California Screamin', and drawing pictures of DIsney characters at the Animation Academy, etc., are important to you, you will want to be in DCA.  If a Princess character meal is important, head to DCA to meet with Ariel and her friends.  

Otherwise, just in terms of experiencing as much of the holiday magic that DLR has to offer in one busy, crowded day, stick with DL.  DL lends itself to the overall holiday vibe much better than DCA does, I think, so if you really want the best taste of Disney holiday magic in a very short period of time, stay in DL.  That is where you will find HMH and IASWH, as well as the Reindeer Round-UP, etc.


----------



## imjen

I love this thread.  Amazing photos & info!  I have always wanted to see DLR during Christmas time and am sitting here trying to figure out if I can somehow twist someone's arm to go down with me for a few days before Christmas while my kids are with their Dad.  I have an AP, which expires the first of March and have grandparents house to stay in so it would be a pretty cheap trip....hmmmmm  We'd have to do it all, including driving in 4.5 days, so it would be 2 days at DLR.  Seriously thinking about it!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Sherry E said:


> Wow!  Kayla's Mom - those photos are spectacular!  That one that Mary Jo pointed out is breathtaking!  That is truly meant for framing - I have never seen the Winter Castle photographed from that vantage point.  That is absolutely stunning.



Thanks Sherry!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Check out the latest MiceChat article to see some amazing photos of the Christmas decor by day and also by night (nighttime is towards the end of the article):

http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/da...ld-color-testing-candlelight-coming-more.html


----------



## Disney Dreams

I took some more Christmas at Disneyland pictures on our visit last week that I have not had a chance to share.  Enjoy.

*New Orleans Square*
























*
it's a small world*




*
I have WAY too many shots from inside iasw, but here's a scene I liked that I don't remember from previous years*





*A few of our closest friends waiting with us for fireworks to begin*





*My attempt at being artsy*





*The "snow capped" trees in the Hub after the snowfall.*





*Main Street after the fireworks and snowfall*





*The castle after the fireworks and snowfall*





Hope you enjoy them,
Dreams


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Great pictures, Dreams!


----------



## Turtle31

Great pictures Indeed !  I was wondering can anyone tell me if they have spotted Phineas and Ferb in the parade?  I know they were in the parade for the taping but are they still showing up now ?  And will the parade have any big balloons in it ?  Just wondering how much different it is from what pics I have seen.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Turtle31 said:


> Great pictures Indeed !  I was wondering can anyone tell me if they have spotted Phineas and Ferb in the parade?  I know they were in the parade for the taping but are they still showing up now ?  And will the parade have any big balloons in it ?  Just wondering how much different it is from what pics I have seen.  Thanks so much!



All of the glitz & glamour & DC characters were just for the taping. Other than that, the parade is still its traditional self. I just love that they added the Pooh characters in it!


----------



## Sherry E

Let's not let this wonderful, photo & information-filled thread drift away!!!  We need more pictures, more info, more celebration of DLR at Christmastime!!!

Oh, and Disney Dreams - those pictures you posted are lovely (I especially like the snow-capped trees photo; so magical)!


----------



## nmoore14

Thanks for the great pictures.  I am going next year in early November, so I hope to catch a little of the Christmas decorations.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I loved looking in the windows on Main Street.  Wish I would've taken more time to do that.





















I'm usually not a funnel cake person, but this one was really good!


----------



## Sherry E

Oooohhhh!!!!  Deejdigsdis, those shots are great!  You captured some things or some vantage points that are not commonly seen.  I am normally not a funnel cake person but now I am craving some!  That photo of the candy cane arrangement is just wonderful, and I also especially love the photo of the store window display (with one of the 700 Christmas trees in it!)!  I think that is one area of DL during the holidays where many people forget to look and take pictures - the window displays!  Some of them are so fantastic.

Now, if I recall correctly from your posts, Deejdigsdis, you had not been to DLR in something crazy like 13 years until this recent holiday trip.  (Am I right on that number?)  You must get back there sooner than another 13 years to take more amazing holiday photos!!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Oooohhhh!!!!  Deejdigsdis, those shots are great!  You captured some things or some vantage points that are not commonly seen.  I am normally not a funnel cake person but now I am craving some!  That photo of the candy cane arrangement is just wonderful, and I also especially love the photo of the store window display (with one of the 700 Christmas trees in it!)!  I think that is one area of DL during the holidays where many people forget to look and take pictures - the window displays!  Some of them are so fantastic.
> 
> Now, if I recall correctly from your posts, Deejdigsdis, you had not been to DLR in something crazy like 13 years until this recent holiday trip.  (Am I right on that number?)  You must get back there sooner than another 13 years to take more amazing holiday photos!!!



Yes, 13 years.   The whole time I was there I kept thinking "How in the world did I let so much time go by?"  Oh yeah.  It costs $$$. And when you're the only one that's "into it" - you know how that goes.    I will be more conscientious about saving up again and hopefully we'll be back in 2 years.


----------



## Peg In The Pound

Thanks to everyone sharing their holiday pics and stories! 

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sad that we will miss IASW by two frog-flippin' days! 
I was planning to go during "the season" to celebrate my 40th  (12.25.2012) 
but DH was intrigued with the photos being posted and agreed to go next year! 
Ho-ho-hooray!
Can anyone share about the hotels at Christmas?
Just curious... I know that I always said that if we ever went during the season we would have to be at GC (do or die!) ... but with one walking (DD5)and one on wheels (DS1) next year I have read enough about the hallways that go on and on and on and on that I wonder if it would be a good fit for us next year. 
Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Yes, 13 years.   The whole time I was there I kept thinking "How in the world did I let so much time go by?"  Oh yeah.  It costs $$$. And when you're the only one that's "into it" - you know how that goes.    I will be more conscientious about saving up again and hopefully we'll be back in 2 years.



Sadly, i know exactly what you mean about being the only one who is "into it," and the $$$ aspect, etc.  I have not had a 13-year absence from DLR, but seeing that it was such an integral part of my childhood and had basically been a twice yearly tradition for my group of friends and me up until about 1994, you can imagine how empty I felt not being able to go back there until 2000.  I was hanging with people who were not "into it," and money became ver tight from 1996 on, so it was not an option.  When I got back there for the holidays in 2000 and again in 2001, I couldn't believe I had been away for so long and nearly wept at setting foot back in my favorite place.  But that nasty lack of money issue reared its head again, and I did not make it back to DLR until 2007!  A six-year absence!  While it was easy to kind of get back into the groove at DL, DCA was a different story.  I did not take to DCA on my first trip there in 9/07.  It took another trip in 12/07 for me to start enjoying it, and of course, when they added in TSMM - my new favorite ride - DCA moved waaaaaaay up on my list!!!  Now, because of TSMM, Monsters Inc. Soarin, Aladdin, the Animation Building, A Bug's Land, etc., I love DCA.  But it was weird having been away from all things Disney for so long, only to return to a strange park that I had to grow to love!

I would still always choose a holiday DLR trip - even just a day trip - over going any other time of year, if one trip is my only option.  Halloweentime is great, but it just does not compare to Christmastime on any level!



Peg In The Pound said:


> Thanks to everyone sharing their holiday pics and stories!
> 
> I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sad that we will miss IASW by two frog-flippin' days!
> I was planning to go during "the season" to celebrate my 40th  (12.25.2012)
> but DH was intrigued with the photos being posted and agreed to go next year!
> Ho-ho-hooray!
> Can anyone share about the hotels at Christmas?
> Just curious... I know that I always said that if we ever went during the season we would have to be at GC (do or die!) ... but with one walking (DD5)and one on wheels (DS1) next year I have read enough about the hallways that go on and on and on and on that I wonder if it would be a good fit for us next year.
> Thanks for sharing, everyone!



Yay!  I am so glad for you that you get to go to DLR in 2010 for the holidays!!

Okay, as for the hotels at Christmas (and I am explaining this while trying to remember if I included photos of the GCH carolers and the GCH tree in my first post with photos here on this thread - I think I did!) for me, if I am going to do a 'hotel DLR trip' for the holidays, I want to stay onsite.  I could do an offsite trip or even a day trip only during any other time of year, but for the holidays, I would want it to be special and if a hotel is involved, then a DLR hotel it must be!  

Last year in December we stayed at the PPH and the year before that we stayed at the GCH, both times were the weekend right before Christmas.  Even when I do not stay onsite at the GCH, I will still go and take in the holiday ambience, so you can do that too if you choose to stay elsewhere.  Back in 2001 for holiday season, we stayed at the GCH and we had 'one of those rooms' where the walk down the endless, winding corridors was bothersome, but it gave way to a wonderful DTD view and a great vantage point to see the fireworks.  I loved that view!  During our 2007 December stay, we had a standard view room sort of overlooking the entry to GCH, and we were right near the elevators, so the walk was a breeze and I loved being so close to DTD.  

Now, personally - and there are those who disagree - I really find the GCH to be a hotel which lends itself magnificently to the holiday vibe.  To me, there is something about those comfy chairs and sofas (so comfy that I could barely hoist myself up and out of them), that very dimly lit lobby, the dark wood and the fireplace/hearth area that is reminiscent of enjoying Christmas in someone's (humongous) living room, OR in a sort of elegant mountain chalet somewhere!  I think it is just wonderful - but again, you can enjoy the GCH lobby/Grand Hall area and all that it has to offer at Christmastime - even if you stay elsewhere.  The GCH Christmas tree is enormous, but it is not particularly colorful as one would want from a tree, because it has to conform to the sort of rustic ambience and color scheme of the GCH.  There is a Santa/PhotoPass opportunity at the GCH by the tree.  The piano player entertains guests with ambient Christmas songs.  There is a guitar player (who plays when the pianist takes a break) strumming acoustic versions of Christmas favorites by the fire.  Carolers show up periodically to do a little 'set' by the tree (on the non-Santa side), where they take requests.  I just love sitting in those sleep-inducing chairs and watching the carolers.  Other guests were sprawled around on the sofas, beverages in hand, feet up.  Everyone seems to be in a very merry mood, and conversation flows freely among strangers.  I love to also just sit there and watch the various people from all over the world come to take pictures by the tree.  So to me, a holiday trip to DLR would not be complete without a visit to the GCH lobby to soak in the atmosphere.  I feel that the only thing that is missing from the holiday feeling at the GCH is snow on the ground outside.

Over at the PPH, the Christmas tree is brighter and more typical of what you would expect of a tree.  Santa also appears there every day but is not a PhotoPass opportunity.  The carolers come by to sing at PPH as well, but it is not the same warm, comfy set-up as at the GCH, so you can't wuite relax as well.  I have not stayed at the DLH during holiday season in probably about 15 years, so I could not give you an updated account on what the decor and vibe is like, but I am sure it does not disappoint.  If I recall form whizzing through the lobby en route to Goofy's Kitchen last year, the tree was beautiful.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

DH and I watched "Guy's Disney Holiday" this weekend and my giddy DH said..."We get to go there!!!" LOL He says I'm disney obessed, but he had just as much fun as the rest of us do! 11 more days!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> DH and I watched "Guy's Disney Holiday" this weekend and my giddy DH said..."We get to go there!!!" LOL He says I'm disney obessed, but he had just as much fun as the rest of us do! 11 more days!!!



We watched the show too and got so excited for our trip!!  I don't even like candy canes but was drooling when they showed making them.  DH was interested in the Nappa Rose restaurant until I went to the dis boards and looked up the prices.  YIKES.  The entrees were all ~$40.  I would pay for that eggnog creme brule however!

Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## danielle782001

Love the information here...We are thinking of going December 26th through December 31st 2010...But DL is the great unknown for me and I must start my research...

Where can I find the best information about DL in general and information about DL at Christmas?


----------



## tksbaskets

danielle782001 said:


> Love the information here...We are thinking of going December 26th through December 31st 2010...But DL is the great unknown for me and I must start my research...
> 
> Where can I find the best information about DL in general and information about DL at Christmas?



You found a super source right here.  The trip reports section has some great holiday reports too. 

I'm going this year 12/26 to 1/1.  I'll be reporting in when we get back.  SO excited!


----------



## danielle782001

tksbaskets said:


> You found a super source right here.  The trip reports section has some great holiday reports too.
> 
> I'm going this year 12/26 to 1/1.  I'll be reporting in when we get back.  SO excited!



Have fun!  Love to hear all about it!!


----------



## whimsy87

I've been lurking on this thread since it started.  It's keeping me super excited for my trip this weekend (even though it will be rainy)!


----------



## PrinceAli

My Fiance and I want last year around Christmas time.   It was truly amazing! We went the week before schools let out for break. The longest we waited in any line was 30 minutes.  We got to see all the Disney/Christmas Magic minus the crowds.  It was fun to go to the different hotels and see how they had thier trees decorated.  The Santa at PPH was very charming, I think he told us we were his ,769,415,597th stop, and being from Reno that made a lot of sense  It rained one day but we came prepared and still enjoyed our time, however the parks did close early that day.  Make sure you check out the decorations in New Orleans Square!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## Kevenswife2

danielle782001 said:


> Love the information here...We are thinking of going December 26th through December 31st 2010...But DL is the great unknown for me ...



It's the great unknown for me too!  We'll be there Dec 19-26.  I've found a lot of great info on here.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## aussietravellers

Just thought I would post here being the Christmas thread. 

We are here now and ordered the Christmas Tree and Stocking from Vacation Planning.  Whilst it is expensive ($187 + tax) for us it is absolutely worth it and would have no hesitation ordering again.  

It is only about 3 foot tall but it looks fantastic sitting on the table in our room, fits perfectly and when we arrived at our room it was the first thing we saw when entering our room and my DS went crazy and ran to the tree (before seeing his stocking on his bed).

There are 4 large soft toy type decorations, 3 plain glass mickey head decorations, one large mickey head decoration that also has a mickey figure between the two ears and there are 7 cookie looking christmas balls.  It has a red with white snowflake cardboard tree skirt and on the top is a sign with  "The Aussie Travellers Family".  It also has many different coloured ribbons tied to branches around the tree too. In the wardrobe was a box for it with instructions from vacation planning on how to pack out the tree and decorations and options for shipping it home.

I can't remember all of the contents of the stocking, but it also has my DS's name on it on a plaque and it was lying on his bed.  He absolutely loved it.  

As we are here for a couple of weeks and leaving so close to Christmas we absolutely love having the tree in our room and it was so magical having it sitting there in our room when we arrived after a long flight.

So to many it would be cheaper to get a tree and decorations elsewhere, for us, to have it already set up, not having to go out shopping and round everything up was just fantastic and the decorations will be on our big tree at home next Christmas and for many many years to come as a reminder of our special Christmas trip this year.


----------



## Sherry E

Aussietravellers - Please take pictures of the fully decorated tree for us!  The last photo I saw of one of their trees was from maybe 2 years ago.  We need an updated tree picture in this specific thread so guests can see it as part of the Christmas offerings.

As I said in the other thread where the Disney trees were bing discussed, I would definitely get one for myself too, if I were going to be staying at one of the hotels for at least a few days and nights and if I had the money.  There would be something so wonderful to me about entering my new room and seeing a lovely tree waiting for me.  I would not want to go out anywhere and get one and then decorate it.  I want it to already be there for me.  So in your case, because your family is staying for a good length of time, the price you paid for the tree and stocking is very worth it, I think.

Is shipping the whole tree back home going to be too expensive, or do you think you will do that?  I would want to save the whole thing - tree, ornaments, box and all - if I paid that much for it, but I can imagine it must cost a lot of money to ship it out of the U.S.


----------



## aussietravellers

Sherry E said:


> Aussietravellers - Please take pictures of the fully decorated tree for us!  The last photo I saw of one of their trees was from maybe 2 years ago.  We need an updated tree picture in this specific thread so guests can see it as part of the Christmas offerings.
> 
> As I said in the other thread where the Disney trees were bing discussed, I would definitely get one for myself too, if I were going to be staying at one of the hotels for at least a few days and nights and if I had the money.  There would be something so wonderful to me about entering my new room and seeing a lovely tree waiting for me.  I would not want to go out anywhere and get one and then decorate it.  I want it to already be there for me.  So in your case, because your family is staying for a good length of time, the price you paid for the tree and stocking is very worth it, I think.
> 
> Is shipping the whole tree back home going to be too expensive, or do you think you will do that?  I would want to save the whole thing - tree, ornaments, box and all - if I paid that much for it, but I can imagine it must cost a lot of money to ship it out of the U.S.



I have taken photos of the tree, but haven't ever posted photos on here before so am not really sure how to do it, but if I can work it out I will definately post the photos, I will post the photos of the mickey stocking and it's contents too, it is really cute.

They didn't have the prices for shipping the tree internationally, there is an envelope from vacation planning stuck to the box.  There were instructions from packing up the tree and bubble wrap and then a shipping sheet with different shipping options but no prices, it said to pack the ornaments on their own or pack them attached to the tree.  As there are glass ornaments I don't think I would ship them attached to the tree because I would be worried they may break.  But would love to take the whole tree and have it set up as it is at home with our name on the top.  I will call next week to check on their rates to ship the whole tree but if it's too expensive, I will just pack up the decorations and if the tree branches fold up well and we don't do too much shopping we may squeeze the tree in our extra suitcase.


----------



## tksbaskets

Aussietravellers thanks so much for sharing your holiday fun with us.  We went on a Disney Cruise over Christmas in 2004 and I paid to have a Spode Christmas tree in our stateroom when we arrived.  I love that little tree and it reminds me of a fabulous family vacation.  I carried our home in a suitcase too.

Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Aussie,
How wonderful for your son to run right to the tree! I hope you take pics of the tree and the stocking. I am now planning a trip for next year at Christmastime! Which hotel are you staying at? PPH, DH, or DCH? I wonder how much it would cost to ship by FED EX or UPS? 
Have a wonderful time! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sherry E

aussietravellers said:


> I have taken photos of the tree, but haven't ever posted photos on here before so am not really sure how to do it, but if I can work it out I will definately post the photos, I will post the photos of the mickey stocking and it's contents too, it is really cute.
> 
> They didn't have the prices for shipping the tree internationally, there is an envelope from vacation planning stuck to the box.  There were instructions from packing up the tree and bubble wrap and then a shipping sheet with different shipping options but no prices, it said to pack the ornaments on their own or pack them attached to the tree.  As there are glass ornaments I don't think I would ship them attached to the tree because I would be worried they may break.  But would love to take the whole tree and have it set up as it is at home with our name on the top.  I will call next week to check on their rates to ship the whole tree but if it's too expensive, I will just pack up the decorations and if the tree branches fold up well and we don't do too much shopping we may squeeze the tree in our extra suitcase.



When you get back home, we will help you post photos.  If you already have a free Photobucket account set up, that is the easiest way to do it.  If not, you can do it when you get back.  We need to see that tree!!  Enjoy the rest of your trip!  I am trying - _trying_ being the operative word - to get to DLR myself this coming Saturday, the 19th, so keep your eyes peeled for a LGMH just in case!  Everyone I know in other states seems to be going to WDW this holiday season, and every 'friend of a friend' I know in California seems to be heading to DLR.  I have to go too!  I cannot miss it!  This is my favorite time of year and I cannot miss it!


----------



## liesel

I just returned from my first holiday trip to DLR and had a fantastic time!  Here are some photos that I hope will spread some holiday cheer.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks Lisa!  I needed a bit of holiday cheer today!


----------



## liesel

tksbaskets said:


> Thanks Lisa!  I needed a bit of holiday cheer today!



No problem!  Here's a couple more:

My camera is not the best at night pics, but I thought this still turned out pretty well:







Our first time in A Bug's Land, so cute!


----------



## tksbaskets

These are great too.  I have a big Disney Land smile on my face while I clean tonight!


----------



## Sherry E

I love your pictures, Lisa - especially those last two!  If you think your camera doesn't take good nighttime pictures, then I would hate to see what my little Canon SD880 Point and Shoot takes!!!    That IASWH photo is fantastic!  Oh I so love to go and stand there and gaze at those colored lights at night, and your picture makes me want to hurry up and get there!  I am always mesmerized by those lights!  My friend was using a simple Nikon Cool Pix when we went in October, and she could not get one single non-blurry nighttime shot to save her life, no matter how still she was.  She kept trying but everything was blurry.  So either you did a really good job of masking the blurriness or you took a really great shot!  And I love the kind of 'close-up' of the ornaments in ABL!  The stuff they have there is so festive, and it is another cool place to go at night because the giant Christmas lights in ABL light up!


----------



## liesel

Sherry E said:


> I love your pictures, Lisa - especially those last two!  If you think your camera doesn't take good nighttime pictures, then I would hate to see what my little Canon SD880 Point and Shoot takes!!!    That IASWH photo is fantastic!  Oh I so love to go and stand there and gaze at those colored lights at night, and your picture makes me want to hurry up and get there!  I am always mesmerized by those lights!  My friend was using a simple Nikon Cool Pix when we went in October, and she could not get one single non-blurry nighttime shot to save her life, no matter how still she was.  She kept trying but everything was blurry.  So either you did a really good job of masking the blurriness or you took a really great shot!  And I love the kind of 'close-up' of the ornaments in ABL!  The stuff they have there is so festive, and it is another cool place to go at night because the giant Christmas lights in ABL light up!



My camera is not terribly fast, so that's me trying to hold as still as possible.  ISAW is my DD4's favorite and she loved the holiday changes.  My DS8 does not like the regular Haunted Mansion, but loved HMH.  I had so much fun admiring all the holiday decorations, I had only been to DL on a day trip in 1993 during the Christmas season and would love to experience it again.  Next time we are thinking maybe Halloween, so it might be a while before we return this time of year but I am hooked on DLR at Christmas!


----------



## johnfernandez

Those are amazing pictures and I loved to go at Disney. I had always loved Charles Dickens' A Christmas Carol. I always that it was such a touching tale that shows that even the grumpiest and most evil people can change for the good.


----------



## Kevenswife2

liesel said:


> No problem!  Here's a couple more:
> 
> My camera is not the best at night pics, but I thought this still turned out pretty well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first time in A Bug's Land, so cute!



The pics are beautiful and making me very excited!


----------



## liesel

Thanks everyone!  Here's a hastily taken pic of DCA at park opening.  Wishing everyone happy holidays!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Especially for Sherry E:


----------



## Peg In The Pound

Sherry E... thanks for your hotel recap! 
I know that it was back a couple of pages 
but "real life" got in the way for a bit. 
Still can't decide between hotels for 2010, 
but at least I've got some time to decide!


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Especially for Sherry E:



Thank you so much, deejdigsdis!  Aside from the gigantic trees in DL, DCA and DTD, as far as the trees in the shops and restaurants, that is one of best ones I have seen so far.  Was this taken at Coke Corner?  It's beautiful and healthy looking.  Prettyprincessbelle took some tree photos for me (which she is posting on her TR) on her recent trip to DLR and the tree in Greetings from California was sad and pitiful-looking!!  It was pretty, but just thin and underwhelming!




Peg In The Pound said:


> Sherry E... thanks for your hotel recap!
> I know that it was back a couple of pages
> but "real life" got in the way for a bit.
> Still can't decide between hotels for 2010,
> but at least I've got some time to decide!



You are welcome!  I hate when real life gets in the way of any kind of Disney-related fun!  I think you will be happy with whichever hotel you choose, but if you do not choose to stay at the GCH during the holidays, make sure to at least go there and enjoy the great lounge/hearth area, Santa, the tree, carolers, pianist and guitarist.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Thanks to everyone for posting new photos from this christmas season! I'm a little bummed I can't go this season due to work and house renovations, but it's been nice to see your photos and I really appreciate you all posting them!
I can't wait to see AussieTravellers Xmas tree photo!  I hope you get to post them up when you get home. 
Sherry, I hope you make it to the parks this weekend! I'm crossing my fingers for you! If you're worried about blurred night photos, you could get yourself a cheap lightweight tripod and use your shutter timer delay (like 2 seconds). This will allow you to take the photo with no movement of the camera. Just push the shutter and 2 seconds later the photo will be taken. You could even use a small cheap tripod and put it on top of a trash can, etc, just to get the photo taken with no movement.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Thanks to everyone for posting new photos from this christmas season! I'm a little bummed I can't go this season due to work and house renovations, but it's been nice to see your photos and I really appreciate you all posting them!
> I can't wait to see AussieTravellers Xmas tree photo!  I hope you get to post them up when you get home.
> Sherry, I hope you make it to the parks this weekend! I'm crossing my fingers for you! If you're worried about blurred night photos, you could get yourself a cheap lightweight tripod and use your shutter timer delay (like 2 seconds). This will allow you to take the photo with no movement of the camera. Just push the shutter and 2 seconds later the photo will be taken. You could even use a small cheap tripod and put it on top of a trash can, etc, just to get the photo taken with no movement.



I will be there this Saturday the 19th!!!  Not a long trip, but enough to get a dose of Disney Christmas magic!!!  I am supposed to meet up with a couple of friends while there, but to tell you the truth, I almost sort of wish I had at least half a day all to myself so I could just purposefully take photos without being held up or having to wait!!  I will see what happens.  I kind of feel the need to run right over to IASWH (would I use a night setting for the inside of the ride, and no flash, obviously?) and get on it in the morning, and then hop on anything else where the line will be hideous, but I don't know what my friends are doing yet.

Thank you for the tips.  I need all the help I can get!  If I have time I may run and get a cheap tripod tomorrow.  Otherwise, I will fiddle with the shutter delays and try to find any flat surface I can to set the camera on.  I know one thing I will do is remove the stupid strap that came with the case for this camera.  The strap is a heavy cord and it pulls the lightweight camera.  No good.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Sherry E said:


> I will be there this Saturday the 19th!!!  Not a long trip, but enough to get a dose of Disney Christmas magic!!!  I am supposed to meet up with a couple of friends while there, but to tell you the truth, I almost sort of wish I had at least half a day all to myself so I could just purposefully take photos without being held up or having to wait!!  I will see what happens.  I kind of feel the need to run right over to IASWH (would I use a night setting for the inside of the ride, and no flash, obviously?) and get on it in the morning, and then hop on anything else where the line will be hideous, but I don't know what my friends are doing yet.
> 
> Thank you for the tips.  I need all the help I can get!  If I have time I may run and get a cheap tripod tomorrow.  Otherwise, I will fiddle with the shutter delays and try to find any flat surface I can to set the camera on.  I know one thing I will do is remove the stupid strap that came with the case for this camera.  The strap is a heavy cord and it pulls the lightweight camera.  No good.



Sherry, I would try the regular Program mode if you have one. the night scene mode will boost your ISO and may slow down the shutter speed resulting in blurred images anyway. Unfortunately, many of the photos even posted in this thread have used flash in IASW. I have seen many people use flash on IASW, so if you have to, I don't think you will get reprimanded as you would if you used it on a really dark ride like POTC or HM. You will get better shots of the outside facade with no flash, however, and if you can find a trashcan to put it on use the night scene mode. Good luck!
ETA: you may want to ride it twice and try it in nightscene mode. If the ISo is boosted, you may get faster shutter speed.


----------



## liesel

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Sherry, I would try the regular Program mode if you have one. the night scene mode will boost your ISO and may slow down the shutter speed resulting in blurred images anyway. Unfortunately, many of the photos even posted in this thread have used flash in IASW. I have seen many people use flash on IASW, so if you have to, I don't think you will get reprimanded as you would if you used it on a really dark ride like POTC or HM. You will get better shots of the outside facade with no flash, however, and if you can find a trashcan to put it on use the night scene mode. Good luck!
> ETA: you may want to ride it twice and try it in nightscene mode. If the ISo is boosted, you may get faster shutter speed.



I tried ISAW inside without flash and the images were way too blurred.  I broke down and used it after every other party on my boat used a flash, so I figured they wouldn't mind.  My exterior shot was using night mode, which also worked well with the castle.  I do think it is much more common to use flash on ISAW.  I didn't use it on any other ride, including HMH.  Many people used flash on that ride, which was much more annoying.


----------



## dogwatch

My wife and daughter have a room at the Grand Californian Hotel on the 24th and 25th. I am going to arrange to have a tree and stocking for our daughter when they arrive. I think it's going to be a once in a lifetime experience Christmas eve and Christmas day spent at Disneyland.  

Wish I could be there to experience it too. I am currently deployed to Iraq and not set to rotate home until November 2010.  

I must say 2009 has been a utter mess for our family, the unbelievably lowest of lows.  but we somehow survived, worked it out and stayed together.  It's a big expense but I figure shoot I am a world away and I have a lil extra money in the bank now so I figure let them have the best Christmas experience ever. This trip is already paid for too


----------



## danielle782001

dogwatch said:


> My wife and daughter have a room at the Grand Californian Hotel on the 24th and 25th. I am going to arrange to have a tree and stocking for our daughter when they arrive. I think it's going to be a once in a lifetime experience Christmas eve and Christmas day spent at Disneyland.
> 
> Wish I could be there to experience it too. I am currently deployed to Iraq and not set to rotate home until November 2010.
> 
> I must say 2009 has been a utter mess for our family, the unbelievably lowest of lows.  but we somehow survived, worked it out and stayed together.  It's a big expense but I figure shoot I am a world away and I have a lil extra money in the bank now so I figure let them have the best Christmas experience ever. This trip is already paid for too



First, please be safe!  Thank you for the sacrifices you and your family make for our country!

Second,  to the boards...The first post is exciting...

I am sure your family will miss you something terrible on xmas...I hope they have an amazing time in DL and you get to have a special meal...

God bless you!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

dogwatch said:


> My wife and daughter have a room at the Grand Californian Hotel on the 24th and 25th. I am going to arrange to have a tree and stocking for our daughter when they arrive. I think it's going to be a once in a lifetime experience Christmas eve and Christmas day spent at Disneyland.
> 
> Wish I could be there to experience it too. I am currently deployed to Iraq and not set to rotate home until November 2010.
> 
> I must say 2009 has been a utter mess for our family, the unbelievably lowest of lows.  but we somehow survived, worked it out and stayed together.  It's a big expense but I figure shoot I am a world away and I have a lil extra money in the bank now so I figure let them have the best Christmas experience ever. This trip is already paid for too



First, thank you for your service.  We all know freedom isn't free.  I hope you are able to share the joy of Christmas through your family's trip to Disney Land.  I'm sure they will have many stories and pictures to share with you.  

Be safe!


----------



## aussietravellers

Just added some photos of the vacation planning Christmas Tree to my post on page 14 if anybody wanted to see them.  

Will post photos of the stocking when we get home in a few days.


----------



## Sherry E

That is an adorable tree, Aussietravellers!  Thanks so much for including it in this thread!  This way, when I resurrect this thread for the holiday season of 2010 (to help show new DIS-ers what they can look forward to at DLR during Christmastime), they can also get a good look at the tree and decide if they want one too!  I love the little Chip and Dale plush ornaments - so cute!!!

You know, I was at DLR this past Saturday and my friend I were chatting with some lovely Aussies in DCA.  I know that a lot of folks from Australia and New Zealand come to DLR during this time of year, but for a moment I wondered to myself, "I wonder if this is Aussietravellers we are talking to!!"  I almost asked them if they belonged to DISboards.  I was telling everyone else about DISboards - my shuttle driver, the host and photographer at Goofy's Kitchen, everyone!  I don't know why I didn't ask the nice Aussie family too!!


----------



## perlster




----------



## aussietravellers

Sherry E said:


> That is an adorable tree, Aussietravellers!  Thanks so much for including it in this thread!  This way, when I resurrect this thread for the holiday season of 2010 (to help show new DIS-ers what they can look forward to at DLR during Christmastime), they can also get a good look at the tree and decide if they want one too!  I love the little Chip and Dale plush ornaments - so cute!!!
> 
> You know, I was at DLR this past Saturday and my friend I were chatting with some lovely Aussies in DCA.  I know that a lot of folks from Australia and New Zealand come to DLR during this time of year, but for a moment I wondered to myself, "I wonder if this is Aussietravellers we are talking to!!"  I almost asked them if they belonged to DISboards.  I was telling everyone else about DISboards - my shuttle driver, the host and photographer at Goofy's Kitchen, everyone!  I don't know why I didn't ask the nice Aussie family too!!



 No it wasn't us.  We didn't go to the parks on Saturnday, we figured it would be too busy, so we had breakfast at PCH Grill with Mickey and Friends then climbed on the bus to South Coast Plaza for the day.

There are so many Aussies here at the moment, actually last week it seemed to be more Aussie accents than American   The parks are just so busy now.  We arrived on the 9th and it has been really nice up until this week, going from when we arrived until now there is a massive difference in the crowds.  Luckily we got all of the things we wanted to done in the first week and a half, so this last few days we have avoided the long lines for everything.  Sorry we missed you on Saturday 

The tree does look even better now, my DS has added some characters and we have got a couple of other decorations that we bought during our stay, so it's quite a full tree now.  We have absolutely loved having it for our stay and I am so glad that we ordered it.


----------



## Mrs. Charming

dogwatch said:


> My wife and daughter have a room at the Grand Californian Hotel on the 24th and 25th. I am going to arrange to have a tree and stocking for our daughter when they arrive. I think it's going to be a once in a lifetime experience Christmas eve and Christmas day spent at Disneyland.
> 
> Wish I could be there to experience it too. I am currently deployed to Iraq and not set to rotate home until November 2010.
> 
> I must say 2009 has been a utter mess for our family, the unbelievably lowest of lows.  but we somehow survived, worked it out and stayed together.  It's a big expense but I figure shoot I am a world away and I have a lil extra money in the bank now so I figure let them have the best Christmas experience ever. This trip is already paid for too



AWWWWWW!!!    You have a very lucky wife and daughter.  I have tears in my eyes 

I'm sorry it's been such an awful year for your family.  I wish you a safe and happy return home.


----------



## Sherry E

GCH 2009 Tree:







DLH Wreath:







Goofy's Kitchen 2009 Tree:







IASW Holiday Sign:













Pooh Corner Tree (notice how the honey/hunny pots are spilling onto the ornaments):


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the pictures Sherry!  We'll be there in two days


----------



## Sherry E

Let's bump this - even though Christmas is now over, this thread is still noteworthy through the remainder of the holiday season, I think!


----------



## tksbaskets

We are at the GCH and will leave in 20 min. for Disney Land   When I get back home I hope to have some pictures for this thread.  We are on the 3:15 pm Holiday Tour.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> We are at the GCH and will leave in 20 min. for Disney Land   When I get back home I hope to have some pictures for this thread.  We are on the 3:15 pm Holiday Tour.
> 
> TK



Make sure you find the Hidden Mickey in the grandfather clock in the GCH lobby/lounge area!!


----------



## aussietravellers

Christmas Tree on Main Street


----------



## Sherry E

That's a great^^picture of the the tree, Aussietravellers!  I just noticed it today!  You got the whole tree in the shot and very few people or clutter in the background.  What time of day was that taken?  It must have been early morning, I am thinking - maybe during a MM hour?

I will be sad to see this wonderful thread disappear into the archives once New Year's is over.  But, it will be resurrected in the future!  It is sort of a one-stop-shop for all things DLR Holidays.  Not only can we post our lovely photos of decorations but also, if anyone has any photos of the great holiday food offerings we can put those here too, any information about the holiday entertainment or ride overlays or Christmas merchandise can go here as well.  This can be a photo and information thread.  So the next time someone asks a question about Christmastime at DLR, we can bump this thread to provide a good glimpse into what's it like during this most magical time of year!


----------



## Sherry E

Let's resurrect this thread one last time, before the holidays are over for good in 2009.  Anyone have any last minute contributions?


----------



## Eeee-va

I guess Christmas 2009 is over  ...but my tree is still up.  Does that count?  

First, do NOT go out of your way to see the "light show" they might mention online as occurring 4 times a night at the castle...totally not worth it unless you happen to be standing around, IMO.  It's beautiful to just SEE the castle lit up, but the light show itself isn't anything you need to rush from DCA and miss Soarin' to get a spot to see.  (Not that we did or anything.   )

I'm well out of the target age range for this activity, but my very favorite thing to do at Christmas was actually decorating cookies!  They had snowmen, trees, and gingerbread people.  $6 seems steep, but you got a good amount of decorating goodies.  They come in a box that can double as a carrying case if you can resist eating it.

My gingerbread person:










(I admired her for about 30 seconds before I devoured her!)

My friend's tree (the candy cane sprinkles were PEPPERMINT!):





With a little of my red mixed with her green for a brown trunk:





If you were really cheap, you honestly could decorate 2 cookies with all the stuff that comes in one kit, so if you brought cookies from home or even bought cheaper cookies at the bakery...   

But it was great fun!  

We also saw a cute little show in the Carnation Gardens area, by a ballet (?) group from Australia, of all places!  We met the woman and a couple of the performers in a store in Critter Country on Thursday (OK, my mom struck up a conversation as she is wont to do) and we promised to go see it.  There weren't too many people there but it was just a nice little Christmas-y thing to do!






And a couple random shots my mom admired.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Eeee-va said:


> First, do NOT go out of your way to see the "light show" they might mention online as occurring 4 times a night at the castle...totally not worth it unless you happen to be standing around, IMO.  It's beautiful to just SEE the castle lit up, but the light show itself isn't anything you need to rush from DCA and miss Soarin' to get a spot to see.  (Not that we did or anything.   )


I totally agree! It seems like it's made to keep people occupied as they rush from one activity or another and just happen upon it, or as they wait in lines for food, AP processing, or other activities like the parade or fireworks. Definitely not something worth rushing out of your way to go see.



> And a couple random shots my mom admired.



Beautiful photos!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Awesome photos Roger! I love this shot! Was it shot with a wide angle lens? Which one were you using?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

lets put this one back up an see who all can use it an lets add more to it for this year.


----------



## Sherry E

Good thinking, Jade!  Even if no one has anything new to add to it in the way of holiday pictures yet, it's great to bump it up every so often so that anyone planning a holiday trip to DLR - who has not already seen this wonderful thread - will have a chance to study it and really get a sense of everything there is to enjoy at Christmastime.  It's a feast for all the senses!

When describing DLR during the holiday season, our wonderful DIS-er Prettyprincessbelle (Courtney) put it perfectly when she said, "Even if you close your eyes, you can still _feel_ the Christmasy."  So true!  Although Halloweentime is great at DLR, it doesn't capture all the senses, and it's not quite as all-encompassing and immersive as Christmastime is.  You can feel that it's Christmas at DLR if you close your eyes - you can smell the peppermint or gingerbread, you can hear the different styles of Christmas music played in different lands, you can feel the brisk air on your cheek, etc.  It's just magical!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i say they should make this one a sticky tab lol


----------



## Torgue

Just booked the VGC for December. Our first Christmas trip ! Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Sherry E

I think this thread needs a new splash of color!  Until we get new or different contributions of photos of other holiday things at DLR from our DIS-ers, I am going to post photos of some holiday merchandise!  This _is_ a one-stop shop for all holiday things, and merchandise is a part of the fun of the holiday season at DLR.  Most of these items shown below are things that I got in 2007 at DLR, but I am showing them anyway because several of the items were still being sold in 2008 and 2009 at various shops around DLR, so it is very likely that some of them may still be available in the holiday season of 2010. Of course, they may not be, but you may still be able to find a few of them.

I must say that these things are some of my favorite DLR souvenirs & collectibles ever.  DLR came out with this adorable "cookie & candy" theme for ornaments, snowglobes, pins, magnets, and anything you can think of and I couldn't get enough of it!  The detail is amazing on some of these items, and the colors are vibrant.  I love the cookie and candy and ice cream cone accents!!  So cute!  So here we go:

This is actually a cookie/candy Castle ornament, but because of its weight, it is better used as a small sculpture to set out as decoration - notice the Hidden Mickeys in the peppermint candy above the archways:























This is a cookie/ice cream cone mini-picture frame/ornament:


















This is an oversized mug or bowl for chili, cereal, soup, oatmeal, maybe a jump coffee drink, etc.  It comes with its own little recipe cards and a wooden spatula thingy:


















This is a Mickey cookie/candy ornament:








This is a "cookie sheet magnet" with little Mickey and Minnie gingerbread cookies on the sheet!:













This is a holiday pin set I got in Acorn Goods inside the GCH - all the pins in it are snowflakes with characters on them, and as you can see, the card insert has a holiday castle photo on it:








Two special holiday attachments for Mr. Potato Head:








A beautiful cookie/candy Castle musical snowglobe - I just love the details and ornate work on it:


----------



## JadeDarkstar

awww thats so cool


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> awww thats so cool



Yeah, I really loved that line of merchandise in 2007, with the whole cookie/candy/ice cream cone theme.  So detailed and so colorful, isn't it?  And the kind of 'sloppy' way they painted on the Castle in the Mickey peppermint candy shapes and all around the exterior really loooks authentic, like something people would do at home if they were making a cookie Castle!

There were other items I didn't get as well - more magnets, more ornaments, more kitchen-type items such as spreaders with gingerbread cookie Goofy and Pluto on them, etc.  There was also a really cute gingerbread cookie Mickey and Minnie pin that I wanted but didn't get.  I was pleased to see that DLR was still selling a few items like that in 2008, and, if I recall, I also saw something from that line in Pooh Corner in 2009 as well (Pooh Corner was the only shop I made it into in 2009, because it was too crowded to fuss with any other shops!).  I would imagine that they will completely get rid of the whole cookie/candy line eventually, if they haven't already, and come up with something even more clever, but I think these things were so popular that DLR kept them around for a while.


----------



## bumbershoot

Eeee-va said:


> I'm well out of the target age range for this activity, but my very favorite thing to do at Christmas was actually decorating cookies!  They had snowmen, trees, and gingerbread people.  $6 seems steep, but you got a good amount of decorating goodies.  They come in a box that can double as a carrying case if you can resist eating it.
> 
> My gingerbread person:





Was that in '09?

When the BBQ place went in, most of us were wondering if they would still be doing the Halloweentime and Yuletime cookie decorating.  And most people said they didn't find it.

I didn't even check, though I was there at Halloweentime, because I didn't want to go into a BBQ place to find out (that's where they used to have those cookies for sale).  Especially not a BBQ place next to a petting zoo (this vegetarian says "gah!").

So is that were the g'bread cookies were?  Or were they elsewhere?  

Not that we'll be there this year, sigh...seems I've convinced us all to go to Orlando (what was I thinking?).  If we want the yuletime stuff, we gotta pay for a bunch of it!  (MVMCP)


----------



## DisneyJulieZ

Yeah! I love reading this thread as we count down to OUR December DLand trip!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Awesome Idea! people plan their Christmas trips well in advance so this should stay at the top for sure! 
This is why we love to be there right after the season as well... just look at the non-crowds! lol...it was so hot and sunny this year too! The castle looks lovely with just the snow...those plastic icicles while beautiful at night, I think look tacky in the daytime. 





We really loved it for New Years Eve, much more than I thought I would!





It rained one day/night while we were there, did not do much to cut down on the crowds though.... this was of course before the Christmas season was actually over, between Christmas and New Years. sorry it's an iphone pic, so not very good





DCA seemed to be more decorated, prettier this year, or was it just me? another iphone pic...sorry! next time I'm taking my camera with me all the time!


----------



## Eeee-va

bumbershoot said:


> Was that in '09?
> 
> When the BBQ place went in, most of us were wondering if they would still be doing the Halloweentime and Yuletime cookie decorating.  And most people said they didn't find it.
> 
> I didn't even check, though I was there at Halloweentime, because I didn't want to go into a BBQ place to find out (that's where they used to have those cookies for sale).  Especially not a BBQ place next to a petting zoo (this vegetarian says "gah!").
> 
> So is that were the g'bread cookies were?  Or were they elsewhere?
> 
> Not that we'll be there this year, sigh...seems I've convinced us all to go to Orlando (what was I thinking?).  If we want the yuletime stuff, we gotta pay for a bunch of it!  (MVMCP)



In 2009 they had the gingerbread and sugar cookie decorating on Main Street, fairly near the hub and the attraction board, on the left side.  I think out in front of the Plaza Pavilion?  It was not busy at all but we did go on a chilly and not very busy day.  (About as many adults as children were decorating cookies!)

I guess there are sometimes horses on Main Street and someone might have been eating a hot dog in the area but it's not really the same thing.   

I'm sure Orlando is fun for Christmas too.    (Better than my non-Disney Christmas 2010, probably, but it's all good.  Sadly, my last trip was so great I almost hesitate to go back again because I'm not sure it could be topped!)


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> DCA seemed to be more decorated, prettier this year, or was it just me? another iphone pic...sorry! next time I'm taking my camera with me all the time!



I agree.  I thought so too.  I think it may have had to do with the fact that they relocated the Christmas tree to the Paradise Pier area, overlooking the water, which was a lovely location for it, and brought Santa back (who was missing from DCA in 2008).  It just seemed more festive and Christmasy than it had in 2008.  Also, the Christmas tree was prettier than it had been in 2008 as well.  I hope they continue to build up the Christmas activities and decorations, etc. at DCA, because DCA needs it.  DL just automatically lends itself to the Christmas feeling when you set foot on Main Street - it's like something out of "It's a Wonderful Life."  But DCA needs a bit of an extra kick to get it feeling magical during the holidays, I think.  Then again, I assume many folks probably appreciate that DCA has a totally different vibe during the holidays than what DL has, because it offers a nice contrast and alternative.  Maybe the upcoming holiday overlay of Toy Story Midway Mania - whenever that begins - will be the right dose of holiday magic that appeals to everyone.


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> I agree.  I thought so too.  I think it may have had to do with the fact that they relocated the Christmas tree to the Paradise Pier area, overlooking the water, which was a lovely location for it, and brought Santa back (who was missing from DCA in 2008).  It just seemed more festive and Christmasy than it had in 2008.  Also, the Christmas tree was prettier than it had been in 2008 as well.  I hope they continue to build up the Christmas activities and decorations, etc. at DCA, because DCA needs it.  DL just automatically lends itself to the Christmas feeling when you set foot on Main Street - it's like something out of "It's a Wonderful Life."  But DCA needs a bit of an extra kick to get it feeling magical during the holidays, I think.  Then again, I assume many folks probably appreciate that DCA has a totally different vibe during the holidays than what DL has, because it offers a nice contrast and alternative.  Maybe the upcoming holiday overlay of Toy Story Midway Mania - whenever that begins - will be the right dose of holiday magic that appeals to everyone.



Oh I had not heard about an overlay for TSMM!! that would be cool!! REally we should not....but we are probably going to make a really quick trip down in summer to see The World of Color. Somehow we have gotten into this expensive groove of trips every 6 months or so... coming all the way from Canada it's not cheap; I'm sure we should be putting the money in a jar for retirement...but have you seen the Disney/Pixar movie Up?? not going to be Carl and Ellie!! lol...
I'm sure they will do something with WOC for the Christmas season as well... We actually spent most of our time in DCA for New Years Eve...we really liked the vibe there, it was very up and happy! We had dinner at the Storytellers so of course walked out of the Grand into DCA so decided to tour around the whole place. It was a LOT of fun!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## Sherry E

For any folks aho are considering making a DLR holiday visit, here is another Bump!

Not only had this thread slipped off the first page, but it was about to slip off the second page too!  This board must be hoppin'!!


----------



## Sherry E

Daily bump!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I will be out at the parks from Dec. 2 - 6 and I am really looking forward to my CA Chirstmas!!!Hoping that they have all the yummy food and great decorations plus more this year.  Can't wait to check out Bug's Land and Toontown decorations, they look so cool and amazing.  Very excited about my trip!!! I will be traveling alone so if anyone else will be there during that time and wants to meet up, that would be cool._


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _I will be out at the parks from Dec. 2 - 6 and I am really looking forward to my CA Chirstmas!!!Hoping that they have all the yummy food and great decorations plus more this year.  Can't wait to check out Bug's Land and Toontown decorations, they look so cool and amazing.  Very excited about my trip!!! I will be traveling alone so if anyone else will be there during that time and wants to meet up, that would be cool._



I never know what my holiday plans will be until much closer to the season, but if for any reason I think I will be there during that time, I will let you know!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Sherry E said:


> I never know what my holiday plans will be until much closer to the season, but if for any reason I think I will be there during that time, I will let you know!




_That would be awesome Sherry, would love to have the chance to meet up with you._


----------



## Sherry E

Bump...for anyone who is in the midst of or about to begin planning a DLR holiday trip!!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, I was just fiddling around in Photobucket and decided to post more photos.  A few of these I already posted a while back but I have either edited them or am grouping them together with other photos that are similar, so it's kind of a different 'presentation,' if you will.  Most of these pictures I am posting are quite inferior to everything that you guys have already posted in this thread, as many of them were taken on a camera that died in 12/08, or I just have not mastered the new camera yet, but nonetheless, here they are (just because it's good to keep the photos coming in this Disney at Christmas planning & photo thread):

DCA's Candy Cane California Letters, which, sadly, will be gone this year, I think (I wish they would put them up one last time!):







DCA's Golden Gate Bridge  Nighttime:







ToonTown decorations - look very closely at the garland, as many of the strands have different ornaments in them, themed to the area of ToonTown they are in:






Can you see Roger Rabbit in his Santa Gear?:











Can you see the Dalmatian in the window?:

















Main Street decorations:

















It's a Small World Holiday reindeer topiary - looks much, much better when lit up at night!:







Santa's Reindeer Round-Up reindeer:








And NOW, for the parade of Christmas Trees!!

Paradise Pier Hotel tree:







Disneyland Hotel tree (love the adorable Chip & Dale ornaments near the top):












Grand Californian Hotel tree:







ToonTown tree:







Pooh Corner tree:







Goofy's Kitchen tree:







Downtown Disney tree:







Disneyland tree on Main Street:







California Adventure tree:







Mini-Tree on Main Street:







Santa's Reindeer Round-Up mini-trees:


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hey Sherry, thanks for the great photos, I am really hoping that project with the letters gets delayed, I so want to see them at Christmas, they look so cool. Love them./I]_


----------



## Sherry E

Looks like it is time for a Bump!!

If this were simply a photo thread for the sake of posting photos to enjoy, we could let it slip here and there...but seeing as this is supposed to be a thread to assist in planning those magical DLR holiday trips - chock full of information and photos - then it's good to keep it as active as we can for a while.

So...does anyone have anymore DLR holiday photos of decorations, attractions, food, merchandise, characters in holiday outfits, etc., to contribute?  

(And yes, I am nurturing this "Disney at Christmas" holiday superthread as well as the "Halloween at DL" superthread - with the help of some very wonderful DIS'ers, of course.  I have adopted these threads as my pet projects!!  Now, if someone decides to start a "Disneyland at Easter" photo and info superthread or a "DLR on St. Patrick's Day" superthread, well, I'll be honest....I got nothing!  I have neither photos nor info to contribute for DLR at Easter, St. Patrick's Day, Valentine's Day, 4th of July, Thanksgiving, Arbor Day, National Administrative Professionals Day, Boxing Day, etc.  But Halloween and Christmas I can manage!!!)


----------



## emum

I'm in 

I've just booked our flights from Sydney to LAX, arriving ON Christmas Day. I guess my main concern is that the park will be closed by the time we get there (I'm guessing around 12.30-1pm). Is this likely ? We will be staying at the DLH, but I've got a nasty feeling we're going to be "locked out" 

Not that it worries me terribly - we'll be in the next best place. We're staying until the 29th. It's DS's 10th birthday on the 28th, so it should be a magical time nevertheless.

I look forward to posting more in the upcoming months (all of a sudden, the 2+ years between visits doesn't seem like a huge amount of time at all - amazing how time flies !)

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## aussietravellers

emum said:


> I'm in
> 
> I've just booked our flights from Sydney to LAX, arriving ON Christmas Day. I guess my main concern is that the park will be closed by the time we get there (I'm guessing around 12.30-1pm). Is this likely ? We will be staying at the DLH, but I've got a nasty feeling we're going to be "locked out"
> 
> Not that it worries me terribly - we'll be in the next best place. We're staying until the 29th. It's DS's 10th birthday on the 28th, so it should be a magical time nevertheless.
> 
> I look forward to posting more in the upcoming months (all of a sudden, the 2+ years between visits doesn't seem like a huge amount of time at all - amazing how time flies !)
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



Disneyland should be open all day and into the night on Christmas Day so you should be fine.  The only thing would be if the park reached capacity so you couldn't go in even though it was open   In the week leading up to Christmas this last year it was at capacity regularly.


----------



## Sherry E

Emum - hi there! 

Welcome to our wonderful Disney at Christmas thread.  I hope you have had time to scroll through and see some of the fantastic photos in this thread and read some of the exciting details about what to expect DLR at Christmastime.  In fact, I was just scrolling back through the whole thing myself a couple of days ago, and even though I have already seen all of the pictures, I thoroughly enjoyed seeing them again!  For example, I had forgotten how adorable the mini-Christmas tree (that Aussietravellers got last year for the hotel room) is.  This thread was kind of dormant for a while, and I had planned to resurrect it when it got closer to the holidays, but as was pointed out by other DIS'ers, inevitably there are people who are just now beginning to plan their holiday trips to DLR, so it helps to keep this as active as we can so that those people can get a good representation of what they will find at DLR as far as decorations, attractions, food, merchandise, etc.

Aussietravellers is absolutely correct - this past December was very, very busy at DLR.  It usually is quite crowded during the holiday season, but this past holiday season was the busiest one DLR has seen in 10 years.  I was there for only one day in the week leading up to Christmas (as opposed to my usual multi-day holiday stays), and yes, it reached capacity very early that day.  The line for Haunted Mansion Holiday was already 45 minutes long before 11:00 a.m.  It was crazy.  At night, the wall of people surrounding "It's a Small World Holiday" was so impenetrable that we saw it and turned away!!  I found it all very daunting, because there were shops I wanted to visit and things I wanted to photograph and the crowds were just too crazy for me to really enjoy all the holiday offerings.  So, I have definitely decided that, especially for the holiday season, I need more than one day at DLR.  One day just isn't enough with those crowds. 

There is no telling what this year's holiday crowds will be like.  World of Color is debuting soon, and there will also be some changes to Toy Story Midway Mania that could attract lots of folks (seeing as "Toy Story 3" is coming out this year).  On the one hand, maybe if more people wander over into DCA, it will take some of the pressure off of DL and kind of balance things out a bit.  That would be a good scenario.  But, it could also be a case of just more people overall visiting DLR during the holidays, and more people packing into DL than last year and more people packing into DCA than ever before - just _more_ in general, with no real, noticeable lessening of crowds in DL at all.  We won't know until we get into the season.

But never fear - even if, for some reason, DL has reached capacity by the time you arrive and you can't get in, there are lots of options for you!  More than likely, DCA will not have reached capacity even with the new attractions, so you can shift your plans a bit and just go to DCA and enjoy that until DL opens back up again.  DL will more than likely open its gates again and let people in later in the day or early evening.  They generally tend to wait until a certain number of folks leave that park and then they let more in.  And if, for some reason, DL and DCA have both reached capacity (and I don't think I would want to be in the parks on that day, if it ever happens!), which is unlikely, you can easily enjoy much of the DLR holiday magic by strolling around the 3 DLR hotels - the GCH lobby, in particular, is lovely to relax in at Christmastime - and Downtown Disney.  You can eat at any of the hotels' restaurants, shop in World of Disney, grab a gingerbread man with Mickey ears or a peppermint cupcake at Marceline's Confectionery, and just soak in the atmosphere until DL/DCA is ready to let people back in.  It will be wonderful no matter what the crowd situation is in DL, as long as you have several days to spread everything out and room to adjust your plans if capacity is reached!


----------



## iluvdisney

Is there somewhere I can find the dates that DL is decorated for Christmas and has started hosting their Christmas Party at night? I'm hoping for a November trip and would really like to see all the decor.


----------



## Sherry E

iluvdisney said:


> Is there somewhere I can find the dates that DL is decorated for Christmas and has started hosting their Christmas Party at night? I'm hoping for a November trip and would really like to see all the decor.



Sadly, DLR does not (at least not yet) have a Christmas party like the one at WDW.  Maybe that will change eventually, but we don't have it yet.

As for dates - last year was a bit different in that the "official start" of the DLR holiday season was 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving, so it began on Friday, November 13th.  The official start date means that all of the scheduled holiday activites will be up and running, all of the holiday food and merchandise will be available, all the decorations will be in place, Santa will appear at his designated locations (he was at 5 places around DLR last year, and the carolers will be strolling around the Resort.  Some things begin to slowly go up as soon as Halloweentime is over on the first day of November, but holiday time won't be in full swing until the official start date.

But - as I stated above, last year was different in that the holiday season at DLR started 2 weeks before Thanksgiving, whereas the previous couple of years the official start date only 1 week before Thanksgiving.

No one knows yet what DLR will do this year.  Will the holiday season start on November 12th or November 19th (or some other, completely random date)?  We won't know the schedule until probably September.  It will be one of those dates.  Again, you will see decorations go up and food/merchandise being sold before that, but IASW Holiday may not be up, the Winter Castle may not be fully lit in 'icicle lights' and any other entertainment like Santa's Reindeer Round-Up may not begin until the official start date.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_According to Disneyland's website, the Christmas season runs from November 16th-January 6th 2011.  I am super excited about my trip, it can't come fast enough for me._


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _According to Disneyland's website, the Christmas season runs from November 16th-January 6th 2011.  I am super excited about my trip, it can't come fast enough for me._



November 16th is a Tuesday.  And January 6th is a Thursday.  Has DLR ever started any 'season' on a Tuesday and had the last day on a Thursday??  That's crazy!  I am guessing - because it's still so early yet - that they will change those dates by August/September, and it will start either November 12th or November 19th....unless DLR felt that the 12th was TOO early to start it and the 19th was TOO late, that is...  Hmmm... a Tuesday, huh?  So it would be not quite as early as it began last year, but not as late as it began in 2008 and 2007.  And then, instead of ending the holiday season on January 2rd, as previously expected, they would carry it out to Thurs., Jan. 6 to make up for the weird start date of the season????

I think the DLR website showed a different holiday season start date at around this time last year, and then it changed to 11/13 when it got a few months closer to the holidays (probably when they saw what kinds of crowds they were dealing with in the parks).  So I wouldn't necessarily count on 11/16 being set in stone just yet.  I still tend to think DLR will change the start date to a Friday (it just feels like it makes sense that way), whether it's 11/12 or 11/19, but if it does begin on Tuesday, 11/16, that will be very interesting!!  That will likely have a BIG impact on who is able to attend the opening day festivities of the holiday season, as I imagine that a lot of working folks or folks who don't live too close to DLR will not be able to make it on a Tuesday.  So it may actually be slightly less crowded on opening day if they stick with the Tuesday plan.

Whenever the heck they start the holidays at DLR, it can't come soon enough for me, either!!  LOL!


----------



## emum

Thanks so much for the replies 

Sherry - I haven't seen all the photos in the thread yet, as we've reached our d/load limit for the month, so are stuck at dial-up speed until Thursday - UGH ! 

Now I know why the early flight into LAX sold out so quickly on the sale fares - everyone wanted to get into D/L before it reached capacity (there are two flights a day into LAX from SYD - one arrives just after 6am, and ours gets in about 9.30am). We *could* get lucky - if we get through Immigration and possibly book a Super Shuttle just for ourselves, then I guess we might be able to get there by about 11.30am. 

In any case, I fully intend on enjoying our surroundings, wherever we spend them. We actually get two Christmas days - we don't leave until mid-afternoon Christmas day here in Australia, and get another full Christmas Day in the US - what could be better ?!?! LOL !

I'm so excited - I just love all things Disney !


----------



## RDJ

I have booked a trip to DLR over Christmas for my family.  We have never been there on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day before and were wondering if any of the restaurants or resort hotels actually put on a special Christmas meal or buffet on those two days.  I know that the convention center at the Disneyland hotel had something special for Thanksgiving last year.  I realize we can't make reservations for a long time yet but were just trying to sort out our options if there are any.


----------



## Sherry E

RDJ said:


> I have booked a trip to DLR over Christmas for my family.  We have never been there on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day before and were wondering if any of the restaurants or resort hotels actually put on a special Christmas meal or buffet on those two days.  I know that the convention center at the Disneyland hotel had something special for Thanksgiving last year.  I realize we can't make reservations for a long time yet but were just trying to sort out our options if there are any.



I would imagine that there is some sort of special Christmas menu available at least a few of the restaurants (Napa Rose in the GCH must be one of them, but probably others too), and quite possibly there is a special meal.  Possibly even the character meals might have some special items available in their buffets that day.  I thought I heard at one point that there was a buffet at the DLH on Christmas, just as the one on Thanksgiving and the ones they have done on Mothers Day and Easter in the past, but I am not sure if they are still doing a Christmas buffet.

This would be a question for Aussietravellers to answer, as Aussietravellers was at DLR on Christmas this past December.  It's good information to know and to have in this thread, for sure!!


----------



## RDJ

Thank you Sherry 
Hopefully Aussietravellers will see this post and have some helpful information as well.  I will continue to keep my eye on this just in case.  My agent did call Disney Dining today but they were actually not very helpful at this point and could not suggest that there might or might not be any Christmas related meal. I will probably call them myself when it gets closer to a time when I can book a reservation.  I will post here if I find anything out in the mean time.


----------



## Sherry E

Let's Bump this up so hopefully someone can answer RDJ's question about possible special holiday meals (like a buffet in the DLH banquet room/convention center, perhaps?), menus or food items at any of the DLR restaurants ON Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.


----------



## iluvdisney

I just booked the Villas at Grand California so I can hopefully see the Christmas decorations at Disneyland! I'm there the 16-19 so I am so hoping those dates cover some if not all of it - will be a fun trip.


----------



## RDJ

Sherry E said:


> Let's Bump this up so hopefully someone can answer RDJ's question about possible special holiday meals (like a buffet in the DLH banquet room/convention center, perhaps?), menus or food items at any of the DLR restaurants ON Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.



Thanks so much for keeping an eye on this Sherry - someone out there probably has the answer.  The nice thing is I still have lots of time to find out before our trip.  Even though its about 9 months away I'm still getting excited to go.  I was there 2 years ago from December 5 to 11 and I absolutely loved the decorations, music, atmosphere - everything about it.  In hind sight I wish I had asked around about meals on Christmas day at that time though. A buffet in the DLH banquet room would be awesome!


----------



## Sherry E

RDJ said:


> Thanks so much for keeping an eye on this Sherry - someone out there probably has the answer.  The nice thing is I still have lots of time to find out before our trip.  Even though its about 9 months away I'm still getting excited to go.  I was there 2 years ago from December 5 to 11 and I absolutely loved the decorations, music, atmosphere - everything about it.  In hind sight I wish I had asked around about meals on Christmas day at that time though. A buffet in the DLH banquet room would be awesome!



No problem!  I actually like to bump up this thread here and there anyway - I don't like it to get buried too far down the pages when I know there will be folks planning holiday DLR trips or considering planning holiday trips around now, and this thread and all its wonderful information and photos may help make the decisions easier when they view what kinds of things there are to see/do/eat/buy at DLR during the wonder Christmas season.

But it would be good to get an answer to your question about special meals ON Christmas.  Truth be told, if not for the increased crowds and the more expensive hotel prices over Christmas (the hotels are cheaper in the first half of December), I would LOVE to be in the parks on the actual holiday.  I think it would be extra, extra magical to wake up on Christmas morning in one of the DLR hotels, knowing that the parks were right outside my door!!  I would love to go out and stroll around and see if, perhaps, the holiday vibe was even more enchanting on the actual day than it is the rest of the season.


----------



## Sherry E

iluvdisney said:


> I just booked the Villas at Grand California so I can hopefully see the Christmas decorations at Disneyland! I'm there the 16-19 so I am so hoping those dates cover some if not all of it - will be a fun trip.



November 16th - 19th?  I think you will be fine.  If the season starts on 11/12 or 11/16, you will definitely be in luck.  And if it begins on 11/19, you will at least be there for the very first day, when Santa and the Carolers are out, the Reindeer Round-Up is open, IASW Holiday is up and running, the 'snow' is falling on Main Street, as well as the sparkly nighttime Winter Castle will be all lit up and gorgeous. I tend to think they will start it earlier than the 11/19, though.  As busy as the holiday season was last year, I don't think DLR would want to wait as long as the 19th to begin the festivities in 2010.  It's just a matter of whether it starts on 11/12 or 11/16 that is the question.  (The 16th still seems odd to me, as that is a Tuesday.)


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, up to this point, I have been trying to post as many 'people-free' photos as possible, so anyone looking at this thread can get a good, clear idea of what all the decorations and holiday sights are like at DLR without my big head (or my friends) cluttering up the shots!!  It can't be avoided in PhotoPas pictures, however.

As this is a DLR holiday photo and information thread designed to assist DIS-ers with their planning, one of the Christmastime activities people may want to try out and include on their agenda is PhotoPass.  Of course, the PhotoPass photographers roam around DLR all year long.  But they do have special PhotoPass locations and borders you can apply specifically during the holidays.  So here are some good examples of the kinds of PhotoPass pictures you can get during the holiday season at DLR, as well as some of the holiday borders you can add on their website when you return home from your DLR trip.

*With Santa by the Grand Californian Hotel Christmas tree *- this is the only DLR hotel location where you can find a PhotoPass photographer with Santa, even though Santa appears at all 3 DLR hotels. Santa sits out for brief intervals, then takes long breaks!  This photo was taken at night:








*By the giant Main Street tree - daytime*:






















*By the giant Main Street tree  nighttime*:








*Winter Castle  Daytime*:












Im not Jewish, but its nice to have different options to use for borders:








*Two versions of the Winter Castle at nighttime*:

Bad version - this is the one you don't want, when the sparkly icicle lights are turned off!:  






Good version - this is the money shot that everyone wants, with the breathtaking lights all aglow:








*On Main Street  with Mickey garland backdrop*:








*With Christmas Pooh* (Christmas Tigger and Christmas Eeyore decided to take a break while we were waiting for them in line  grrrrrr..)








*IASW Holiday  nighttime *(look at allllll the people cluttering up the photo!  This is both a wonderful and a terrible location for pictures, as it is so gorgeous and photogenic at night, but it is virtually impossible to get a photo without all these people in your shot, as the line for the ride is right there in the way!):













*In front of the Golden Gate Bridge - daytime*:












*In front of the Golden Gate Bridge  nighttime*:








*By the DCA tree  daytime*:






Merry Christmas!






Love the giant Mickey-shaped ornaments! 


















*By the DCA tree  nighttime*:








*Hollywood Pictures Backlot area  nighttime *(you can see some of the holiday decorations in the background, like the big Candy Cane on the left and the bell garland thingy on the right):


----------



## tksbaskets

GREAT pictures Sherry.  Makes me want to book for next Christmas!!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> GREAT pictures Sherry.  Makes me want to book for next Christmas!!



Thanks!  I didn't necessarily want to be the main person posting photos of DLR holiday stuff, but I keep letting the thread go for a while to see if anyone else will post some stuff and I think many folks have either run out of fairly recent DLR holiday photos to post, or perhaps have things that are very similar to what is already here in the thread so they don't bother.  If it goes for too long without anyone posting anything and I see that we need some color thrown in, I will add in some pictures (like my "Parade of Trees" photos a page or two back, and the holiday merchandise pictures I posted a while back).

Yes, while I have been posting my things - including today's PhotoPass stuff - I keep thinking to myself, "I want it to be November already!"  I was getting anxious for it to be holiday season already!  I was thinking back to my very brief DLR holiday trip last December, and, while I was grateful to even get there for one day, I was annoyed that it was soooo crowded that I couldn't really look in any shops (other than Pooh Corner, and that was a brief browsing session) and inspect all of the hidden details a bit better.  There simply wasn't enough time in that one day to visit with my friends, go on the rides we wanted to go on, eat, take lots of photos and go in all the shops.  I definitely need a multi-night stay around the holidays.  One day just isn't enough!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Ok Sherry, I've got a few pics I can share.


----------



## Sherry E

Those are great, Disneylvrforever! And they are especially great because we haven't necessarily seen too much of that stuff yet in this thread - the ToonTown-at-night photos and the extra glimpses of the Reindeer Round-up are relatively new here!!  We have seen some of the Reindeer Round-up but not all of that.  And where was that extra Christmas tree photo from?  Was that taken in New Orleans Square?  

Anyway, thanks for posting - you always come through with some unique photos (either here or in the Halloween at DL thread) just when we need them!!

Keep 'em coming, folks!

Anyone have anything from the Candlelight Processional?  More holiday food photos?  More merchandise photos?  More anything DLR holiday-related?


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, I'm sure there's nothing here that hasn't already been seen.  Just doing my part to keep the thread alive...


----------



## smiley_face2

deejdigsdis
Awesome picture of Mickey!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Wish there was a way to get both Halloween and Christmas at the same time.

Jack


----------



## Raine88

Oh, i'm so excited for our trip now! I was starting to have doubts and think about picking another time, since we're going over New Years and the crowds will be crazy. But, these pics and info have convinced me.


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, deejdigsdis!!

That Mickey picture is adorable, but all the photos are great and very Christmasy!!

Yes, maybe we all end up posting things that are similar to other things in this thread to keep the thread active, but that's totally okay!  We welcome all of that as well as anything new and fresh that hasn't been posted yet!  I just _know_ that there are other holiday pictures lurking around out there, of things we haven't seen a lot of yet, but it may take a while to lure those people who took them out of hiding or for them to see this thread!  In the meantime, we can keep spreading the holiday magic with whatever photos we have available to contribute!

Also, another good reason why it's fine to post things that we have already seen in this thread is the fact that many folks don't have the time or patience to glance at each page of the thread and look at all the photos.  Some folks will only look at the first 2 pages or maybe the last 2 pages of a thread and then give up and move on to another thread!  Ideally, it would be nice to say, "If you want to see a picture of the Carnation Cafe Christmas tree, see Deejdigsdis' photo on XYZ page..."  That's how we would _like_ for things to work.  It makes for a cleaner, less repetitious thread that way.  But many people don't want to go back to another page.  They want to see things right there on the most recent page. So it is always good to keep the photos coming - even if they are basically things we have seen already in some way - just to keep the people new to this thread tuned in!!  They may not realize that there are gorgeous photos in the earlier pages, but they would like to see gorgeous photos on the newer pages!


----------



## Sherry E

Raine88 said:


> Oh, i'm so excited for our trip now! I was starting to have doubts and think about picking another time, since we're going over New Years and the crowds will be crazy. But, these pics and info have convinced me.



Yay!  It's working!!!  That's what we are aiming to do here - show the magic of DLR at Christmastime to help people planning their holiday trips know exactly how wonderful it will be and what they can look forward to!  You will have a fantastic time, Raine88!!

Have you had a chance to scroll back through the whole thread and see some of the earlier pages of photos?  Kayla'sMom and Disney Dreams and many other DIS-ers posted some fantastic stuff!


----------



## specialks

Thanks so much for all the photos.  We typically go after school starts in September but we are planning our trip this year in December.  These pictures are helping convince my husband we have to check DLR out in Decemeber!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Thanks so much for all the photos.  We typically go after school starts in September but we are planning our trip this year in December.  These pictures are helping convince my husband we have to check DLR out in Decemeber!
> Thanks everyone!



 Yay!  The thread worked again!!  You and your husband won't be disappointed!  You can see in this thread all the cool stuff that awaits you!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Sherry E said:


> Those are great, Disneylvrforever! And they are especially great because we haven't necessarily seen too much of that stuff yet in this thread - the ToonTown-at-night photos and the extra glimpses of the Reindeer Round-up are relatively new here!!  We have seen some of the Reindeer Round-up but not all of that.  And where was that extra Christmas tree photo from?  Was that taken in New Orleans Square?



Yes, that tree was in NOS in front of that store next to Club 33. I love all of the decorations that they have in NOS!!!


----------



## kprincesskate

We are planning on a trip Nov 15-19th. I hope the Christmas decor is up! Love all the pics!


----------



## perlster

Uh oh!

Who can spot the _faux pas_ in one of the photos?


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> Who can spot the _faux pas_ in one of the photos?



I saw a typo in one of the Reindeer Round-up signs.  It said "Staring" when it should have said "Starring."  Otherwise, I have no clue what another faux pas would be - and on which page?  We have tons of pictures in this thread.


----------



## perlster

You win!


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> You win!



Cool!  I was afraid it was something else really obvious and huge that I was overlooking!


----------



## Sherry E

Let's bump this up again!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

Sherry - thank you SO MUCH for keeping this thread alive.  I was so excited to come to the DIS and see this on the front page.  I'm currently planning our return to the land this coming December.  CAN'T WAIT.  It will have been a year and a half since we've been and it just seems like it's FOREVER.  

I do plan to read each and every post from beginning to end.  However, can you (or someone) answer a question for me?  We are contemplating two weekends...December 1-5 or Dec 8-12.  I've heard the Candlelight Processional is the first Saturday in December (though, it's been a while since I read about it so maybe I'm wrong).  Does the processional bring huge crowds?  Would we be better to wait until the second weekend?  When does it typically start to get busy for the holiday?  

I know I'll have more questions but since we are setting our dates in the next day or two, I just wanted to throw that out there.  
~mm


----------



## Sherry E

MaiynaMouse said:


> Sherry - thank you SO MUCH for keeping this thread alive.  I was so excited to come to the DIS and see this on the front page.  I'm currently planning our return to the land this coming December.  CAN'T WAIT.  It will have been a year and a half since we've been and it just seems like it's FOREVER.
> 
> I do plan to read each and every post from beginning to end.  However, can you (or someone) answer a question for me?  We are contemplating two weekends...December 1-5 or Dec 8-12.  I've heard the Candlelight Processional is the first Saturday in December (though, it's been a while since I read about it so maybe I'm wrong).  Does the processional bring huge crowds?  Would we be better to wait until the second weekend?  When does it typically start to get busy for the holiday?
> 
> I know I'll have more questions but since we are setting our dates in the next day or two, I just wanted to throw that out there.
> ~mm



You're very welcome, MaiynaMouse!  I had been letting this thread sink into the depths of the archives for quite a while but someone on the DIS suggested that people would be starting to plan their DLR holiday trips, so it seemed to make good sense that we keep this alive and prominent, so that we can kind of make it a one-stop shop for all things DLR Christmas time.  We are already in April.  The holiday season will officially start in November, so that's 7 months away.  Lots of folks will want to start making hotel reservations now and beginning their plans.  Seven months is not too far away.  

Anyway, as long as we can keep the photos and info coming, then this thread should stay visible for a while.  We still have lots of territory to cover - we need photos of the Candlelight Processional, for example.  It would also be great to get some info and photos of anything that comes with the Holiday Tour, any other special holiday merchandise in DLR, any other food items (like the Christmas apples, for example) we haven't seen yet - there's lots of stuff.  We still need to find out if any special meals are served on Christmas Day, too!

Okay, to answer your question - I have not been to DLR for the Candlelight Processional yet (though that is on my list of things to do one of these years at DLR - I would like to see it just once), so I can't give a first-hand account, but from everything I have learned from the wise DIS-ers on this board who have been to DLR during the CP weekend, it is very, very crowded.  So, I would guess that the weekend of December 8 - 12 would be a better choice for you.  It just seems like that would be the less crowded time of the two weekends you have on the table.  BUT, this year is kind of a wild card/question mark in terms of crowds because of World of Color opening, for one thing.  Last year, DLR saw the highest attendance for a holiday season in 10 years!!  Attendance was up for 2009 by 15% as a whole, but the holiday attendance was the highest since 1999/2000.  I was there for only one day in 2009, and the day I was there was over the same exact weekend I had been there in 2008 and 2007, and it was most definitely more crowded than the previous two years - even oppressively so.  It had me re-thinking going to DLR over that weekend again this year, and instead trying to do an earlier holiday trip.  So with any kind of new attraction open, that has to mean more people descending upon DLR at holiday time.

I think the kind of unwritten rule used to be that the first half of December was reasonable in terms of crowds (with the exception of the CP weekend or the Cast Member party nights).  Then, once you reached mid-December, it started to get a bit more crowded up until Christmas.  After Christmas and up through the New Year, the crowds have been infamously, notoriously crazy.  But now, with the extremely large number of folks with Annual Passes as well as World of Color debut, Captain EO, the new Toy Story Midway Mania games, and the overall allure of the holidays at DLR, I think it _may_ be crazy all throughout the season.  I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump.


----------



## Sherry E

I must say that this _Disney at Christmas_ super thread is evidently very popular - even if all the people viewing it are not posting and just enjoying the wonderful pictures and info, we have received a lot of views.  We are already over 18,000 views - which is waaaaaaaaay more than the poor _Halloween at DL_ super thread in the making, and is waaaaaaaay more than even our _Character Meal_ photo & info thread over in the DL Community forum!!!  There is just something extra magical about DLR at Christmastime that draws everyone in!!


----------



## iluvdisney

I am really looking forward to seeing all the decor at DL this year - and then I'll be heading to WDW as a bonus for my Christmas start jump this year!


----------



## Sherry E

iluvdisney said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing all the decor at DL this year - and then I'll be heading to WDW as a bonus for my Christmas start jump this year!



Ideally, that would be what I'd like to do - hit both DLR and WDW during the same holiday season.  I think that would be great!  Both resorts have different things to offer and I would want to experience it all.  I could spend weeks on end taking in all the details - and all the _holiday_ details - of all 4 parks and ALL of the hotels at WDW!!  But until I can afford that, I will be content with DLR at Christmas.  Have you seen DLR in November/December before?  In case it's new to you - you'll have a wonderful, magical time at DLR during Christmastime.  The gorgeous nighttime facade of It's a Small World Holiday - all aglow in its brilliant, colorful lights - is worth the price of admission alone, not to mention everything else that will be going on all around DLR.


----------



## Queen Elisabeth

I love checking in on this thread! Thanks for keeping it going. I am sooo looking forward to my first holiday trip to DL, and looking over this thread is helping to get me through this looong year.


----------



## Sherry E

Queen Elisabeth said:


> I love checking in on this thread! Thanks for keeping it going. I am sooo looking forward to my first holiday trip to DL, and looking over this thread is helping to get me through this looong year.



Thanks for staying tuned in - and for giving the thread a nice bump!  I believe it had sunk to page 2!  I also enjoy scrolling through the entire thread - I go back to the beginning and start looking at all the pictures - for the same reasons.  It helps to get through the long year (or a long week, or a long day) and it helps build my excitement for the holiday season at DLR!!

Eventually we will get some more folks posting their lovely photos.  I guess we have to keep bumping it for enough people to see it and join in!!


----------



## specialks

Okay, new question about Christmas.  Did anyone see the GC Villas during Christmas 2009?  Anything special there?  Does the GCV share the lobby with the GCH?  

Also, did Aussietravellers (or does anyone have photos) ever post pictures of the DVP stocking?  Didn't see them anywhere...


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Okay, new question about Christmas.  Did anyone see the GC Villas during Christmas 2009?  Anything special there?  Does the GCV share the lobby with the GCH?
> 
> Also, did Aussietravellers (or does anyone have photos) ever post pictures of the DVP stocking?  Didn't see them anywhere...



Oooh...good questions about the GCV during Christmas.  

I don't see a DVP stocking photo from Aussietravellers at a glance, unless I skipped past it.  The adorable DVP mini-tree pictures are on Page 14 of this thread (post #204) - I just love that tree - but I don't think we have seen the stocking.  I bet it's adorable as well!  That would be great to see.

Also - the question is still out there for RDJ who asked last week or so: are there any special meals served exclusively on Christmas eve or Christmas day?  Or is it pretty much the same holiday fare that is served throughout the season?  Did the DLH have a Christmas buffet?

ETA: Yikes!  I see that Disneylvrforever's wonderful photos from the previous page have disapeared!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Apples in Pooh Corner....






One of the many beautiful light post decorations in New Orleans Square






the stage show during the Reindeer Roundup Barbecue dinner, they were really good!






not a great pic of the "tree" in the haunted mansion...I love this thing!


----------



## RDJ

Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all of the Christmas news and photos.  I'm already getting really excited about our December holiday.  I'm finding it extremely hard because this trip is a secret for now so I have to keep quiet.  This thread is saving me! 

Sherry thanks a lot for keeping my question alive too! ....Jody

"Also - the question is still out there for the RDJ who asked it last week or so: are there any special meals served exclusively on Christmas eve or Christmas day? Or is it pretty much the same holiday fare that is served throughout the season? Did the DLH have a Christmas buffet?"


----------



## Sherry E

RDJ said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all of the Christmas news and photos.  I'm already getting really excited about our December holiday.  I'm finding it extremely hard because this trip is a secret for now so I have to keep quiet.  This thread is saving me!
> 
> Sherry thanks a lot for keeping my question alive too! ....Jody
> 
> "Also - the question is still out there for the RDJ who asked it last week or so: are there any special meals served exclusively on Christmas eve or Christmas day? Or is it pretty much the same holiday fare that is served throughout the season? Did the DLH have a Christmas buffet?"



Oh you are welcome!  No problem at all - initially I had phrased it "the question is still out there for the previous poster (PP)..." or something like that.  Then I thought, No.  I want to address the person by name and not just "PP."  I was trying to change it to "the question is still out there for RDJ..." but I was distracted at the exact moment I was correcting myself and didn't edit the sentence thoroughly, so I had you as "_the_ RDJ"!  I didn't mean to refer to you as a 'the'!!!

Anyway, it's a very, very good and important question to have an answer to - if we can get an answer eventually.  I am sure that those folks who are planning on being at DLR on the actual holiday would like to know if there are any special meals at any of the restaurants.  I wonder if that buffet is still being held in the DLH banquet room.

There are lots of photos yet to be seen and questions to be answered, so we have to keep this thread alive so the folks who _can_ provide those photos and answers see it and contribute.  (I wonder if Disneylvrforever knows that her photos disappeared!!  They were a great addition to this thread.)

Smiley_face2 - fabulous photos, as always!!  I am not even a candy apple fan, necessarily, but those apples are very tempting!!  And I love the close-up of the light post in NOS - just beautiful.  

That's a perfect example of how the holiday decorations in DLR are so specific to each land/area.  The ones in NOS are not really red and green as you would expect for Christmas.  Instead, there is lots of purple and gold Mardi Gras-type colors and beads hanging everywhere.  So wherever you go in DLR, it's like you are experiencing a taste of different kinds of holidays in those 'themes,' based on the specific type of holiday music playing (Western Christmas carols in Frontierland and calypso-type stuff in Adventureland, and jazz-influenced Christmas carols in NOS, for example) and the specific decorations.  It's not like any one area or land is celebrating the holiday season in exactly the same way.  What you find in terms of holiday decorations in ToonTown will not be what you find in NOS or Frontierland or Adventureland or A Bug's Land, or Critter Country, etc., and those will be different from what you find in Downtown Disney or at the GCH or in Paradise Pier in DCA, etc.


----------



## gethane

I really appreciate those contributing to this thread. I'm getting really excited about our Xmas trip even though we're going twice before hand (this is probably the one year we will have a AP so we're trying to hit as many holiday seasons as we can)


----------



## Sherry E

gethane said:


> I really appreciate those contributing to this thread. I'm getting really excited about our Xmas trip even though we're going twice before hand (this is probably the one year we will have a AP so we're trying to hit as many holiday seasons as we can)



This is a particularly happy, festive, colorful thread, isn't it?  And it really helps build excitement for DLR holiday trips, I think.  It's definitely my favorite one.  And, yes, with an AP you need to squeeze in as many trips as possible in case it is the only AP you have for a while!  I only wish I had been able to get more trips in when I had my AP, but hopefully I will be able to get another one in the future and try it again!!

I am going to try to keep this thread alive - not only for those who are just starting to plan their holiday DLR trips but for those who may have any photos and info they would like to share here as well.  There are still many things we need answers to and pictures of! 

I also really appreciate everyone who is contrbuting their valuable info and pictures for us all to learn from and enjoy!


----------



## ado121

i love those apple photos! yummy. and they are good for you, right???!?!?!!

we are going dec 5 to 11th. pending flights. we are waiting for alaska air to drop their prices...hhhhaaaa.


----------



## Sherry E

ado121 said:


> i love those apple photos! yummy. and they are good for you, right???!?!?!!
> 
> we are going dec 5 to 11th. pending flights. we are waiting for alaska air to drop their prices...hhhhaaaa.



Sure...they're good for you!

Be sure and scroll back through the thread to have a look at the other fantastic photos.

By the way, I hope everyone who hasn't yet posted any photos of DLR at Holiday time realizes that they don't have to be 'beauty shots.'  They don't have to be the best pictures you have or the ones that are framed the best or whatever.  This thread is for the sake of helping people plan their trips, so any and all DLR holiday pictures are welcome.  

If anyone has any fairly recent DLR Christmas holiday-related pictures to share - whether they are perfectly lit and framed, or whether they are just random, obscure photos of little out of the way details and nuances of DLR in November/December, feel free to post them all.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Thanks Sherry for letting me know that the pics disappeared or I wouldn't have known. I just uploaded some more & here they are:

A Bug's Land










Reindeer Roundup

























Turkeys!!!










Main St. windows















Small World projections (happens every 15 min.)















Peacock Tree in NOS (love it!)





Entrance Gate to DL





Leaving M&F Parking Lot





Roz!





Cupcakes





Holiday Light-up Balloon (my fave!)





Cookie Decorating


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Aftermath of Candlelight Processional (I wish I saw it)


----------



## Sherry E

Fantastic, Disneylvrforever!!!  Not only did you fix the ones that disappeared (they had also vanished from the Halloween thread yesterday, too, by the way!) but you came through with even MORE amazing pictures!  Those are so wonderful!  You have a way of pulling some great stuff out of your hat when we need it!  I love the inside look at the Reindeer Round-Up, and I LOVE the Bug's Land stuff.  LOVE the IASW Holiday projection photos.  I LOVE the peacock tree in NOS, and I love the Candlelight Processional aftermath photos!!  And the cupcakes!  YUM!  (The cupcakes tempt me much more than the apples, but the apples are much cuter!)  A lot of this is stuff we have not seen yet, or it is more detailed than what we have seen thus far!!!

I hope all of the people out there who have been enjoying this thread have seen these latest additions because they are just great and perfect for what we need!!

I think the reason I noticed the missing photos is because I like to scroll through this whole thread periodically, just to look at the photos (same thing with the Halloween thread), and so when I was scrolling, I noticed your pictures had vanished!!


----------



## Sherry E

Let's give this magical thread a little bit of a nudge! It's too wonderful to be forgotten or overlooked.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump


----------



## sierranevada

Deleted - cannot post photos for some reason!


----------



## Sherry E

sierranevada said:


> Deleted - cannot post photos for some reason!



Do you have a Photobucket account?


----------



## sierranevada

Christmas Fantasy Parade


----------



## sierranevada

Sherry E said:


> Do you have a Photobucket account?



No - but I uploaded here so I "think" I figured it out but they are small.


----------



## sierranevada

Castle at Christmas:






(Figured out if I remove "thumbs", photo is bigger!)


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  You got it working!!

Those parade pictures are wonderful, Sierranevada!  And I love the daytime Winter Castle picture.  It makes me want the holidays to roll around soon, so I can get back and see all this great stuff again.  I actually have not seen the parade in its entirety, believe it or not, and would like to see it eventually.  It looks great!

Thank you soooooo much for posting and contributing to our Disney at Christmas super thread!!  If you have anymore, keep them coming!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Paying it forward with photos from our trip this past Christmas. 

Magic Morning:





Disney Land train station:





Main street USA:















New Orleans Square:


----------



## tksbaskets

Haunted Mansion:










Downtown Disney:





Grand Californian Hotel:















White Water Snacks:





We just booked for Disney World for this December.  Hard to choose between Disney Land and Disney World~


----------



## Sherry E

Tksbaskets!  You have been holding out on us all this time?!!  Those pictures are great!!  And see, this is what I love - every time someone posts a photo or a series of photos, I see something that I know I haven't seen before - like that adorable little Christmas tree in WWS!!!  And were those carolers in that one photo of the 4 people?  They look totally different than the carolers that I saw and took pictures of!!  Those are fantastic!!!  Woo hoo!  Paying it forward!!

Again, many thanks to Sierranevada and Tksbaskets for coming through with your amazing DLR holiday photos today, and to Disneylvrforever for her great pictures from a couple of days ago!!!  As you can see, this thread has quite a lot of views, so even if people lurk in the background and don't come forward with photos or questions/answers right away, they _are_ watching!!  So we are accomplishing the goal of capturing folks' attention and probably generating some interest in planning holiday trips to DLR. 

I know I never get tired of looking at the pictures of DLR at holiday time - so those 18,000+ views of this thread may all be coming from me!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a bump!!


----------



## sierranevada

Couldn't this thread be stickied in the DLR resort info master thread?  Christmas and Halloween are 2 big times that people usually ask questions or look for info.


----------



## Sherry E

sierranevada said:


> Couldn't this thread be stickied in the DLR resort info master thread?  Christmas and Halloween are 2 big times that people usually ask questions or look for info.



Yes - I think that is probably what will happen (at least I would opt to do that).  We will probably add this thread and the 'Halloween at DL' into that master info sticky thread you mentioned, because you are absolutely correct - questions come up regarding planning Halloween and Christmas DLR trips all the time, and these are more than just photo threads - they are actually meant to assist in planning and sharing info, but the photos are the necessary visual representation and the kind of lifeline that keeps the threads going.  

I will probably still end up bumping both this and the Halloween thread because, as we have found out on the DIS, once you 'stick' something or add it to a sticky, it is almost the kiss of death in that it often gets ignored.  A lot of people ignore stickies unless they are specifically directed to them, and even then, they don't always like to click on links and take the extra time to seek them out.  We find that people seem to pay much more attention to the active, moving threads that appear on the first or second page of this main DL planning section of the board.  They see something right there that catches their attention and then they check it out.  Our poor character meal photo thread (also kind of intended to help with planning of character meals) is included in that master info sticky, and it is almost forgotten about because no one sees it active and moving - and the subject of characters meals comes up all the time on the DIS, so there is no shortage of interest in the topic, but if it is not right there, on the main page, it is often overlooked.


----------



## Queen Elisabeth

I have a question about DL during the Holidays. Do they sell warm hats during the winter? I'm wondering whether to bring some or buy some there.


----------



## Sherry E

Queen Elisabeth said:


> I have a question about DL during the Holidays. Do they sell warm hats during the winter? I'm wondering whether to bring some or buy some there.



Yes.  They usually do sell knit caps, neck scarves, wool gloves/mittens and things like that.  You could find something like that in the Emporium or one of the other clothing-based stores on Main Street, and probably also in World of Disney in DTD.  You could probably also find them in the Fantasia Shop in the DLH.

I don't like to post really, really old DLR holiday photos here, because I think it's important to paint a fairly current picture of what the holiday season at DLR is like in this particular planning thread (at least just going back no more than 5 years or so), but I am breaking my own rule!  Even though these specific items shown in my pictures below may not be available at DLR anymore in those versions, you can likely find similar, more updated versions of them in DLR around the holidays.  So I wanted to post them just so you would have an idea of what kinds of things to look for that might be sold at DLR in the winter.

These were very bulky and warm Mickey ear muffs.  They protruded from the sides of our heads!!  DLR was in the low 30's on that particular December night - which is very, very cold for California - so we found ourselves buying the bulky Mickey ear muffs.







It was also cold enough to require buying some knit caps with Mickey on them!:








And speaking of holiday headgear....


DLR still sells the famous "Santa Mickey ears," but they look a bit more updated and fluffy now than they did when we first bought them - but you can definitely still get them!:







Last year, we noticed that DLR was selling "Reindeer Mickey ears" again, which are, of course, a bit more updated that the ones we were wearing in this old photo (but it gives oyu an idea of what they look like):


----------



## Queen Elisabeth

Perfect! Thank you, Sherry. That's exactly what I was looking for. I will definitely be budgeting for buying those things in the park (well, not those exact things, but you know what I mean). Thanks!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

Thanks again for keeping this alive.  Still haven't solidified our dates but we're getting closer.   

Another question....I know this is unpredictable....but what is the wether "typically" like in early December.  We will be coming from Utah so the "chill" of 60* highs really isn't a "chill" to us, while it is to others.  I know it *can* be cold but is it usually?  

Doesn't matter one way or the other....we'll be there regardless and ANY day is a happy day at Disneyland.
~mm


----------



## Sherry E

Queen Elisabeth said:


> Perfect! Thank you, Sherry. That's exactly what I was looking for. I will definitely be budgeting for buying those things in the park (well, not those exact things, but you know what I mean). Thanks!



You're welcome!  Yes, you never know when you might see an adorable knit cap or a pair of big, clunky ear muffs that grab you and demand that you buy them!!  It's good to be prepared just in case it is cold.  The Santa Mickey ears and the Reindeer Ears are kind of just fun novelty items to have, but they are awfully cute.



MaiynaMouse said:


> Thanks again for keeping this alive.  Still haven't solidified our dates but we're getting closer.
> 
> Another question....I know this is unpredictable....but what is the wether "typically" like in early December.  We will be coming from Utah so the "chill" of 60* highs really isn't a "chill" to us, while it is to others.  I know it *can* be cold but is it usually?
> 
> Doesn't matter one way or the other....we'll be there regardless and ANY day is a happy day at Disneyland.
> ~mm



Thanks for staying tuned in.  I appreciate all the help I have gotten in keeping it alive - both from people posting their awesome photos and info and from people subscribing to the thread to get info!!  We are all working together and sharing photos and info with each other!!  It's a group effort!

Well, HydroGuy is usually the one who has the charts and historical weather temperatures handy, but I don't think he has been following this thread in particular.  You are absolutely right - what seems cold to us Californians will probably be nice and comfortable to your group, being from Utah!!  Personally, one of the reasons I love to go to DLR in December is because the daytime temperatures are nice and comfortable.  I hate heat.  I am happy if they drop down to the 60's in the day and the 40's at night - I like to bundle up in coats and scarves and get some cocoa!  It doesn't get that cold - like dropping down to the low 30's at night - _too_ often.  But some good solid 40-ish temps might not be shocking at night in December.

I forget what the actual temperature numbers were last year and the year before, but I will say this much, because this is what I remember: 

In December 2008, for whatever reason, I couldn't get back to our PPH hotel room to put on a sweater or grab my coat before we had to meet up with our friend.  Whatever I was wearing was not enough.  I was stuck without gloves or scarves or a sweater all night.  I was _freezing_, and I do not get cold often at all.  I am always the one who is hot, praying for cold weather, so I was not expecting to be shivering, with my teeth chattering.  I was an iceberg.  However, in 2009, I was wearing a t-shirt all day at DLR, and I was fully prepared to go to the locker we had gotten to pull out my coat as soon as nighttime hit - and I never did!  I walked around in a t-shirt, with bare arms, all day and night, until close to midnight in December last year, and I was not cold at all!!  It was not one of those cold December days at all.  I would say the nighttime temps were probably in the 50's, and the daytime temps were probably in the 70's.  But in 2008, it was much, much colder and I was a shivering fool!!


----------



## specialks

From another HydroGuy posting:

"Detailed Weather Data for DLR" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23004158


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry, we must have been at the park nearly the same times, because that was exactly my experience too! I also got stuck in 08 with only my fleece, could not beleive how cold it was! (and foggy) then this past Christmas trip I got sunburned and had to buy clothes because I only brought one top for hot weather just in case...and it was hot the whole time we were there! 
Next Christmas trip I'm packing (for a 10 day or so trip) 3-4 summer tops, capris and my croc sandles. Also packing 3-4 cold weather tops, pants, heavy fleece, winter coat, winter crocs, and lots of socks. 09-2010 the winter coat hung in closet whole trip with all my cold weather tops...08-09 all my nice summer tops hung there and I wore my fleece everyday. We always drive down so fortunately packing it all is not a problem. 
At least if you need to buy something there is plenty of nice stuff to choose from! A first for us this trip was the purchase of an umbrella!! It rained one day our whole trip this time. It was really heavy rain though.
Having said all that...having been there for many Christmas season trips over the past 30 years, we have only had the cold weather that One time. Maybe we've just been lucky, but warm sunny weather has been the norm for us.


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> Sherry, we must have been at the park nearly the same times, because that was exactly my experience too! I also got stuck in 08 with only my fleece, could not beleive how cold it was! (and foggy) then this past Christmas trip I got sunburned and had to buy clothes because I only brought one top for hot weather just in case...and it was hot the whole time we were there!
> Next Christmas trip I'm packing (for a 10 day or so trip) 3-4 summer tops, capris and my croc sandles. Also packing 3-4 cold weather tops, pants, heavy fleece, winter coat, winter crocs, and lots of socks. 09-2010 the winter coat hung in closet whole trip with all my cold weather tops...08-09 all my nice summer tops hung there and I wore my fleece everyday. We always drive down so fortunately packing it all is not a problem.
> At least if you need to buy something there is plenty of nice stuff to choose from! A first for us this trip was the purchase of an umbrella!! It rained one day our whole trip this time. It was really heavy rain though.
> Having said all that...having been there for many Christmas season trips over the past 30 years, we have only had the cold weather that One time. Maybe we've just been lucky, but warm sunny weather has been the norm for us.



Wouldn't that be funny if we were there at the same times in 2008 and 2009?  Yes, I don't know what happened, but in 2008 it was coooooollllllddddd.  I was not prepared to be that cold.  But I think it was in the low 40's at night.  Last year, it must have been in the 50's at night.  December is rather unpredictable in SoCal, because we literally could have a cold snap (for us) where it drops down to 30 degrees at night and then other times it could seem like a comfortable summer evening.  I have only been to DLR at night when it has been in the very low 30's a couple of times.  Brrrrrr!!  (That's when we are forced to break out the Mickey headgear!!)  Usually it is at least 10 degrees warmer than that at night.  The 40's are not uncommon for a December night.  But a good solid 50-degree night might not be shocking either.


----------



## dizn4mk

I've ALWAYS wanted to go during the Christmas holiday. DH said we could probably go this year ! I'm so excited as so are 6 out of my 8 children ( 21 & 16 yr old young men ) Thanks for all the pics and info. Mary


----------



## ado121

dizn4mk said:


> I've ALWAYS wanted to go during the Christmas holiday. DH said we could probably go this year ! I'm so excited as so are 6 out of my 8 children ( 21 & 16 yr old young men ) Thanks for all the pics and info. Mary



i love that you have 6 kids! i have 4. large families rock!


----------



## dizn4mk

ado121 said:


> i love that you have 6 kids! i have 4. large families rock!



Actually I have 8.Only 6 are excited.


----------



## Sherry E

dizn4mk said:


> Actually I have 8.Only 6 are excited.



  Are the other 2 non-excited ones going on the DLR holiday trip?  Maybe they will be converted by the time the trip is over - the DLR holiday magic has a way of getting to people!!

Thanks for staying tuned in to our little Disney at Christmas superthread!  I was so pleased today to see that someone had posted/bumped it and I didn't have to go in and bump the thread like I usually do!!  I am glad to know people are following along for info and for our little bursts of photos here and there!


----------



## ado121

dizn4mk said:


> Actually I have 8.Only 6 are excited.



i was have half awake when i read your post. my bad. 

i love that you have 8! do you get bugged about it? we get asked all the time with our 4 the stupidest questions. i was asked just today if they were all mine! ummm, yes. they are. and they are all my husbands too.


----------



## dizn4mk

ado121 said:


> i was have half awake when i read your post. my bad.
> 
> i love that you have 8! do you get bugged about it? we get asked all the time with our 4 the stupidest questions. i was asked just today if they were all mine! ummm, yes. they are. and they are all my husbands too.



All the time ! Even my children do too. At school they all talk about how many siblings they have , but from so many different marriages/partners etc. But my children say "No just mom and dad." No offense to anyone.


----------



## bumbershoot

We only have one, and DH is asked if they are father/son as well.  That's not a question unique to those lucky enough to have large families.



Sherry, since you peruse the pix often, do I have any in the thread?  Not sure it's healthy for me to look through the whole thing, b/c it makes me hurt that we didn't go last yuletime and that we're doing WDW this December, but I do like my holiday pictures.


----------



## dizn4mk

Sherry E said:


> Are the other 2 non-excited ones going on the DLR holiday trip?  Maybe they will be converted by the time the trip is over - the DLR holiday magic has a way of getting to people!!
> 
> Thanks for staying tuned in to our little Disney at Christmas superthread!  I was so pleased today to see that someone had posted/bumped it and I didn't have to go in and bump the thread like I usually do!!  I am glad to know people are following along for info and for our little bursts of photos here and there!



I think they would rather stay home on their computers . But once we get there I'm sure they will have fun.


----------



## Sherry E

bumbershoot said:


> We only have one, and DH is asked if they are father/son as well.  That's not a question unique to those lucky enough to have large families.
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry, since you peruse the pix often, do I have any in the thread?  Not sure it's healthy for me to look through the whole thing, b/c it makes me hurt that we didn't go last yuletime and that we're doing WDW this December, but I do like my holiday pictures.



No, you don't have any photos in this thread!  I have gone back over it many times while I am babysitting the thread and seeing what I should or shouldn't post (because I may have already posted it), and no Molly anywhere - as far as photos, that is.  You did post a comment once or twice, I think.

So share your holiday DLR photos with us, Molly!  It was 2008 when you did your last DLR holiday/Yuletime trip, right?  I think all the folks here are enjoying seeing new bursts of pictures periodically.  This thread is more planning-oriented, so it's always good to see as many pictures as possible from all who are willing to share them!!  We could go for a few pages with just discussion and questions/answers, so it is refreshing to spice it up with some holiday pictures when we can!!

Whatever we are doing here seems to be working, as we are getting a lot of views.  So I think this means many folks are tuning in to learn more about the holiday season so they can plan their own trips - and to look at the pretty pictures!!


----------



## Sherry E

dizn4mk said:


> I think they would rather stay home on their computers . But once we get there I'm sure they will have fun.



Hopefully they will be bitten by the bug once they get there and end up loving it.  I am convinced that, along with the smells of candy, baked goods, gingerbread and peppermint wafting through the air, there is also a chemical that Disney pipes in to hypnotize us all into becoming enchanted with everything and wanting to return repeatedly!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Hopefully they will be bitten by the bug once they get there and end up loving it.  I am convinced that, along with the smells of candy, baked goods, gingerbread and peppermint wafting through the air, there is also a chemical that Disney pipes in to hypnotize us all into becoming enchanted with everything and wanting to return repeatedly!!



I agree with Sherry, your kids will love it once they are there.  Our boys are 19 now and love going every year.  The only concession I must make now is to promise one day of the week that they can sleep in.


----------



## sierranevada

tksbaskets said:


> I agree with Sherry, your kids will love it once they are there.  Our boys are 19 now and love going every year.  The only concession I must make now is to promise one day of the week that they can sleep in.



That is the same promise I have to make to my 14 yr old son!!


----------



## ado121

we went to disneyland for christmas in 2007. it was wonderful. then we went to disneyworld in december 2009. it was also wonderful. 

i think i like disneyland better for christmas. although the street of america in disneyworld was breathtaking.

i have to share a funny story....

driving home from starbucks today (after getting my free coffee in my 2 go mug!) my 7 year old says to me...if we promise to eat healthy til disneyland can we eat crap when we get there? i have been showing her all the food pics. her favorite is a tigger tail. she can't wait to try it. 

i told her that we can have a special 'crap' treat 1 per day while we are away. as long as we all eat healthy til then.

she seemed satisfied. funny part is...all i kept thinking was...man, i don't know about that. i can eat healthy til then...but while i am there i want to try 1 of everything 'crap' wise!


----------



## tksbaskets

ado121 said:


> we went to disneyland for christmas in 2007. it was wonderful. then we went to disneyworld in december 2009. it was also wonderful.
> 
> i think i like disneyland better for christmas. although the street of america in disneyworld was breathtaking.
> 
> i have to share a funny story....
> 
> driving home from starbucks today (after getting my free coffee in my 2 go mug!) my 7 year old says to me...if we promise to eat healthy til disneyland can we eat crap when we get there? i have been showing her all the food pics. her favorite is a tigger tail. she can't wait to try it.
> 
> i told her that we can have a special 'crap' treat 1 per day while we are away. as long as we all eat healthy til then.
> 
> she seemed satisfied. funny part is...all i kept thinking was...man, i don't know about that. i can eat healthy til then...but while i am there i want to try 1 of everything 'crap' wise!



You crack me up!  We absolutely LOVE Disney Land at Christmas.  We made the decision that we'd go to WDW this year because we haven't been in two years  (Because we love DL so much now!)  Time to 'ride the bus'.  I do like Hollywood Studios for the Osborn lights... 

TK


----------



## Sherry E

ado121 said:


> we went to disneyland for christmas in 2007. it was wonderful. then we went to disneyworld in december 2009. it was also wonderful.
> 
> i think i like disneyland better for christmas. although the street of america in disneyworld was breathtaking.
> 
> i have to share a funny story....
> 
> driving home from starbucks today (after getting my free coffee in my 2 go mug!) my 7 year old says to me...if we promise to eat healthy til disneyland can we eat crap when we get there? i have been showing her all the food pics. her favorite is a tigger tail. she can't wait to try it.
> 
> i told her that we can have a special 'crap' treat 1 per day while we are away. as long as we all eat healthy til then.
> 
> she seemed satisfied. funny part is...all i kept thinking was...man, i don't know about that. i can eat healthy til then...but while i am there i want to try 1 of everything 'crap' wise!



Plenty of 'crap' to be had during the holidays.  The gingerbread men cookies with Mickey ears are particularly chewy, hefty and yummy.  There are also peppermint cupcakes, peppermint bark, peppermint fudge, peppermint ice cream, peppermint pot cake...

(Before I start to sound like Bubba Gump and his many ways to cook shrimp, I had better stop...)



tksbaskets said:


> You crack me up!  We absolutely LOVE Disney Land at Christmas.  We made the decision that we'd go to WDW this year because we haven't been in two years  (Because we love DL so much now!)  Time to 'ride the bus'.  I do like Hollywood Studios for the Osborn lights...
> 
> TK



Tksbaskets - were those carolers in that one photo you posted a while back (right above the photo of the tree at WWS)?  They look so differently attired from the carolers I saw at the GCH.  Where were they?


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Tksbaskets - were those carolers in that one photo you posted a while back (right above the photo of the tree at WWS)?  They look so differently attired from the carolers I saw at the GCH.  Where were they?



Whoops - forgot to answer that one   Yes, they were at the Grand Californian Hotel past the lobby in the hallway on the way to the conference center and Downtown Disney.  If I could figure out how to post a short video I would....

TK


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Whoops - forgot to answer that one   Yes, they were at the Grand Californian Hotel past the lobby in the hallway on the way to the conference center and Downtown Disney.  If I could figure out how to post a short video I would....
> 
> TK



Wow!  They look so different - well, specifically, the ladies in your picture are wearing such different outfits from the ones I saw (I know I posted a picture somewhere in this thread but can't recall which page!).  At least they look different at a glance, from what I could tell.  I would say your carolers look a bit more festively dressed, maybe more colorful and lively.  The ones I saw in 2007 and 2008 (by the tree, in the GCH lobby) were more like out of a Dickens story or something like that, I would say.  More old-fashioned-y carolers!

Yes, I know exactly the hallway you are talking about that passes the conference center en route to DTD.  In fact, during the holidays, there is a _hidden_ Christmas tree in one of the rooms off of that hallway (probably the conference center room).  I saw it as we were rapidly passing by last year and the year before.  (I was on a tree hunt, you know, so my tree antenna was up!!)


----------



## bumbershoot

Sherry E said:


> No, you don't have any photos in this thread!



What????  What is wrong with me?????


These are from '08.









Brrrr..









DS, then 4, in Santa's empty chair at PPH's decorated tree.









Before the BBQ started in the Roundup area, while decorating gingerbread cookies (with Nutella, as DS can't have the stuff they provide).








Note the strings of lights...















You certainly don't see that sort of sky in December in Tacoma!







PPH tree again.










(I'm trying to get that one to rotate, b/c it's just not right, but it isn't "taking" the change!)


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  I'm so glad you posted your wonderful pictures, Molly!!  A thread just isn't a thread without your contributions!  Thank you!!  I just love those ornament photos of the PPH tree, and E holding court in Santa's chair is so cute!!!  I love the picture from the Reindeer Round-Up.  But that nighttime photo from DCA - that's spectacular!  Why don't I remember that photo from your TR?  Was that 'enhanced' or was that the natural color of the sky?  I love the lighting of that photo, and the combo of the palm trees, the neon lights and the holiday wreaths/garland against that sky is awesome!! 

I get the feeling that the way this thread is working is that, aside from us "Disney at Christmas" thread stalwarts who have been here since the beginning, a lot of newer people are checking in and only looking at the last page or two - maybe some are staying tuned in for info and to ask questions and things like that, but I think they mainly pop in to see if there are any recent new pictures, and the pictures are what keep them coming back in search of more pictures and info to help plan their trips - and so that's why it is always important to keep the pictures coming.  Even though we can all share our DLR/holiday info here too, of course, it's the bursts of color that I think are keeping people coming back and tuning in _for_ the info!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Thanks, Sherry!

The DCA shot is exactly how it looked that night...I don't even own photoshop (actually we have a disc, but it was given to DH secondhand, and the guy didn't give us the "key" code to it, so we've never tried to install it).  

My way of taking pictures is "ooh that's a pretty scene, I'll snap it and hope it comes through the camera in the way it was seen by my eyeballs!"  I love neon, too....it can make for lovely pictures.


----------



## tksbaskets

Molly thanks for posting your great pictures.  I didn't see a tree in the PPH.  Perhaps I needed to go further than the gift shop??


TK


----------



## specialks

Great pics Molly.  Love the reference to the sky in Tacoma.  Here I thought we passed through a great grey cloud in space during the winter months.  You mean there really is still a blue sky???


----------



## bumbershoot

tksbaskets said:


> Molly thanks for posting your great pictures.  I didn't see a tree in the PPH.  Perhaps I needed to go further than the gift shop??
> 
> 
> TK



And now I'm going to say..."there's a gift shop in PPH????"  We all have such different perspectives!  



specialks said:


> Great pics Molly.  Love the reference to the sky in Tacoma.  Here I thought we passed through a great grey cloud in space during the winter months.  You mean there really is still a blue sky???



OMG did you get out at all today?  GORGEOUS!  I think I got a little pink through my sunscreen!  That or I have a bit of a fever, LOL.


----------



## jessicaerv

I've been lurking and admiring  the pictures for several days now (I can only read a few pages at a time).  I have been begging my husband to take me to DLR for the holidays for a few years, but the timing has never worked out.  

HOWEVER, I think this is the year!!  I've asked again and he has capitulated!!   

I think when I told him that our baby girl (who will be 6 months tomorrow) will be just over a year old at the time of the trip and will be able to appreciate the lights, that threw him over.  He can't say no to the BOTH of us!  

I'm soooo excited, and have already started planning.  I would loooooove to stay at GCH, but its a little pricey.  The good news is I just bought gift certificates for House of Blues ($25) for $3 each, so I know where I'll be eating a few times!  

Thanks for all the inspiration, DISers.  I hope to be able to contribute in 7 months...


----------



## Sherry E

jessicaerv said:


> I've been lurking and admiring  the pictures for several days now (I can only read a few pages at a time).  I have been begging my husband to take me to DLR for the holidays for a few years, but the timing has never worked out.
> 
> HOWEVER, I think this is the year!!  I've asked again and he has capitulated!!
> 
> I think when I told him that our baby girl (who will be 6 months tomorrow) will be just over a year old at the time of the trip and will be able to appreciate the lights, that threw him over.  He can't say no to the BOTH of us!
> 
> I'm soooo excited, and have already started planning.  I would loooooove to stay at GCH, but its a little pricey.  The good news is I just bought gift certificates for House of Blues ($25) for $3 each, so I know where I'll be eating a few times!
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration, DISers.  I hope to be able to contribute in 7 months...



Yay!  We got another one!!  (Meaning we helped to inspire a DLR holiday trip and bring another lurker out of the shadows!)  Welcome to the thread!  You know, one thing you can do - if you haven't done it already - is if you don't have time to read through all the information/posts on each page, you can just go back to the first page of the thread and start looking at all the pictures only, or start and the end and work your way backward - a much faster process and very fun to see the different DLR holiday perspectives captured on camera by various DIS-ers.  And then you can always read the actual questions/answers/planning info about the holidays more when you have time.  Thank you for staying tuned in to this thread and for hanging in there with us in between waves of pictures!!

I am so glad for you that it looks as though you will get to make your DLR holiday trip this year!!!  (Good thinking about your husband not being able to turn both you and your daughter down!!)  It will be wonderful and magical for you!  I can't wait to hear the plans as they come together and see the pictures when you return.



Well, I have been regularly bumping/monitoring this Disney at Christmas thread as well as the Halloween at DL thread - and this one, by far, is the most popular.  The numbers (in terms of viewers) are not even close.  In fact, about 3 weeks ago, I looked at the number of views to this thread, and it was at something like 16,427.  Now, we have grown to well over 19,000 views and rapidly approaching 20,000!!!  

The Halloween at DL superthread is struggling in the 4,000 - 5,000 views range, even though we have had some fantastic contributions from DIS-ers in that thread as well.  I think that gives a really good indication of what I have felt all along - the holiday/yuletime season at DLR is so much more immersive and all-encompassing, from one corner of one park to the one corner of the other park, to all 3 hotels, DTD, all the restaurants, all the shops, etc.  Everything is holiday-ized.  Halloweentime is growing at DLR and becoming more popular, but it is not as thorough.  You could walk for long stretches in DL or DCA and not really know what time of year it is in October...but in late November - early January...there is no question of what time of year it is, wherever you go, because you will see decorations, hear holiday music done in some sort of themed style, see cute merchandise in the shops, smell the gingerbread, cinnamon, peppermint aromas wafting around.... it is an intensive sensory experience, I think.  And Halloweentime hasn't reached that kind of level yet (hence, not as many things to take photos of to post in our Halloween thread!).


----------



## Sherry E

And a happy, good Sunday morning to you all!  Here is our bump for the day.  

The link to this thread (along with the "Halloween at DL" thread) will be added into the main DLR info sticky at the top of the page, with a heading of something like "Holiday Planning," so if it gets lost in the archives somewhere, we can refer people up to that sticky.  But, in order to make sure this thread stays in full view and people continue to share info and photos, we have to keep it active!!

I may have to pull out the big guns - I may have to post...the peppermint ice cream photo!!!  I put it in my TR, but I don't think I have posted it here yet (how is it that I can recall what others have posted, but not what I have posted?).  Desperate times call for desperate measures, and peppermint ice cream is needed!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> And a happy, good Sunday morning to you all!  Here is our bump for the day.
> 
> The link to this thread (along with the "Halloween at DL" thread) will be added into the main DLR info sticky at the top of the page, with a heading of something like "Holiday Planning," so if it gets lost in the archives somewhere, we can refer people up to that sticky.  But, in order to make sure this thread stays in full view and people continue to share info and photos, we have to keep it active!!
> 
> I may have to pull out the big guns - I may have to post...the peppermint ice cream photo!!!  I put it in my TR, but I don't think I have posted it here yet (how is it that I can recall what others have posted, but not what I have posted?).  Desperate times call for desperate measures, and peppermint ice cream is needed!!



YUMMMMM!!!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

First time posting photos so here goes.....These are from our trip last November.


----------



## Sherry E

Christina-B-Na said:


> First time posting photos so here goes.....These are from our trip last November.



Those photos are absolutely amazing, Christina-B-Na!!!  Thank you so much for posting here.  

I absolutely adore that close-up of the Mickey wreath/garland.  It came out so clear.  I almost feel like I can reach up and grab it and hang it on my door!!  

And I love the Churro Cart!  See, this is what I mean - no matter how much we have all seen of DLR at Christmastime, there are always things left to see!  Every _thing_ is decorated in some way or another, so the photo opportunities are practically endless!!

Great shot of the Winter Castle, too - that angle really brings out the purple coloring.  So pretty!

I can look at a million photos of the IASW Holiday nighttime facade and never get tired of it.  I wanted to get photos of it last year, but there were just too many people in front of it to get back there.  Did you take that photo right before closing?

I love the poinsettias around the Partners statue!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okey dokey.  I don't have anything quite as stunning as Molly's and Christina-B-Na's pictures to post here - and, in fact, I could have sworn I posted some of these already.  I think I must have posted similar ones in this thread (but not exactly the same shots), and then I posted the other ones in other threads (like the GCH Super Thread and my own Trip Report, as well as the Halloween at DL thread) and thought I posted them here.  In any case, I wanted to make another contribution, even if some of them are dark and yucky!!

At the GCH:











This is dark, but I love the twinkling trees!






















In DTD:












In DL:































More fun with Christmas Pooh:











Random crowd shots:











YUM!!!  Peppermint Ice Cream!!!!












In DCA:






















In DL:

A very dark, getting-close-to-midnight shot:


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Thank you Sherry!
The Small World one was close to closing time. It's really difficult to get a decent picture without a ton of people.

Your photos are fantastic as well!! I especially love the dark one with the sparkly lights! Awesome!!! 
I'll have to get some of that peppermint icecream! Yummm! 
Such a cute pic with pooh!!!!

This thread is getting me so excited!!!

I am planning another trip this year for 12/1- 12/3 so hopefully I'll be able to get some more good shots this year. Although after looking through this thread I am a little worried about crowds now. We are planning to go on Wednesday and Thursday so I am hoping those days won't be too bad.!?!  

Anyway, now that I have gotten the hang of this posting pics thing...here's a few more.






















I love the reflection in this one.





Inside IASW





Toontown










Holiday parade


----------



## bumbershoot

Sherry E said:


> I absolutely adore that close-up of the Mickey wreath/garland.  It came out so clear.  I almost feel like I can reach up and grab it and hang it on my door!!



Am now picturing Sherry taking that picture into a photo-poster place....


----------



## tksbaskets

Christina-B-Na I love your pictures.  The one of the train station is most excellent.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sherry E

Christina-B-Na said:


> Thank you Sherry!
> The Small World one was close to closing time. It's really difficult to get a decent picture without a ton of people.
> 
> Your photos are fantastic as well!! I especially love the dark one with the sparkly lights! Awesome!!!
> I'll have to get some of that peppermint icecream! Yummm!
> Such a cute pic with pooh!!!!
> 
> This thread is getting me so excited!!!
> 
> I am planning another trip this year for 12/1- 12/3 so hopefully I'll be able to get some more good shots this year. Although after looking through this thread I am a little worried about crowds now. We are planning to go on Wednesday and Thursday so I am hoping those days won't be too bad.!?!



Thank you for the nice compliment!  And, of course, you have posted even more amazing pictures for us to admire!!  Love love love them!  Every time I look at someone else's photos of DLR during the holidays, I almost feel as if I am seeing what it looks like for the first time, all over again!  When I was (yet again) combing quickly through the whole thread today, just to be sure I wasn't re-posting pictures I had already posted, I was seeing some of the other DIS-ers' pictures that have been in this thread for months and was looking at them as if it was the first time I was seeing them (even though it was probably the 50th time I have looked at them), and I was reading most of the posts of people's holiday/DLR experiences and opinions again!  I kept saying to myself, "Ooooh...that's a really cool shot."  "Oooh...that is sooo pretty."  "Ooooh...that's a great description...can't wait to get there..."

Well, I would think a Wednesday and Thursday would be okay for you at DLR. I mean, I tend to think the whole holiday season will be very crowded anyway, but mid-week days will be much better than weekends, I would guess (maybe someone else here who has gone in that first week of December can offer some insight?).  

I am not sure of what the SoCal AP block out days are, so I don't know if they are blocked out on December 1-3 or not.  If they are not blocked, it will probably be super crowded.  But it should be fine.  With proper planning and paying close attention to the early DLR holiday reports that start to come in when the season starts in November, you should have a good idea of what to expect.

And you must post some more beautiful pictures for us here when you return!!



bumbershoot said:


> Am now picturing Sherry taking that picture into a photo-poster place....



That would be amusing.  That photo of the Mickey wreath/garland is so clear and close-up, it almost looks 3-D!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, well time for another bump!  By the way - I looked at the number of views on this thread about 3 weeks ago, and it was at about 16,400.  Now, we are over 20,100, so that's a pretty good jump in 3 weeks!!

I scraped up some more holiday photos to post - these are from December 2008:

Goofy  tangling with some Christmas lights:






Mickey  tangling with some Christmas ribbon:






Jack Skellington examining a snowflake:








Main Street Christmas Tree Ornaments:






Fire Dept.:








In DCA:













More Caroling Fun & Games at the GCH:













In DTD:








Nighttime in DL:
















Look at all the people!
































For some reason, in 2008, the sparkly icicle lights on the Winter Castle were turning on and off intermittently throughout the night.  This was one of the off periods (in the photo below).  Even though the colors are pretty, I like the icicles better, so I was pleased to see that the icicle lights stayed on all night in 2009!!:








The PPH tree and presents are so colorful!!








A rainy, gloomy Monday before Christmas:













You can see the Main Street Christmas tree (off in the distance) in between Walt and Mickey!!:







I love the juxtaposition of the owl in the foreground against the gloomy sky, the Winter Castle backdrop, and the people running around in their rain gear!


----------



## azdisneylover

When do the winter specials start to show up? We would like to be onsite PPH or DL from 12/23/10-12/28/10. Any site online to see what Disneyland offers for Christmas trees, and Christmas stockings, what they look like and the cost? 
This has got to be the best thread ever! I love the photos! Thanks all for being so kind as to share them!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

tksbaskets said:


> Christina-B-Na I love your pictures.  The one of the train station is most excellent.  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks so much Tksbaskets!! The station one was taken through the gate right before opening time.

Everyone's pictures are sooooo great! This is the best thread! 

Like Sherry E said.....Everytime you look at this thread you see something new about the holiday decorations that you might not have noticed before. Love it!!!


----------



## ado121

i found my disneyland pictures from christmas 2007. now i have to figure out how to add them!


----------



## Sherry E

ado121 said:


> i found my disneyland pictures from christmas 2007. now i have to figure out how to add them!



Yay!!  Woo hoo!!  Do you have Photobucket?  I find that to be the easiest way.


----------



## ado121




----------



## ado121




----------



## Sherry E

Those are lovely photos, Ado121!!  I cant wait to see more!




azdisneylover said:


> When do the winter specials start to show up? We would like to be onsite PPH or DL from 12/23/10-12/28/10. Any site online to see what Disneyland offers for Christmas trees, and Christmas stockings, what they look like and the cost?
> This has got to be the best thread ever! I love the photos! Thanks all for being so kind as to share them!



Yes!  Best thread ever!!!

As for hotel special offers -  I am guessing, and, again, maybe someone else can jump in to add further insight, that there will not be anything much in the way of discounts for the DLR hotels for that period of time between 12/23 and 12/28.  Just a guess. It has appeared that many times, the discounts for the hotels have only gone up to about mid-December, or possibly to the weekend immediately before Christmas.  Once it gets into the week before Christmas and the week after, there are generally no substantial discounts/special offers available other than 10% off with an AP or with AAA, and perhaps with the Disney Visa as well.

Vacation Planning would be who you contact to get the Christmas tree and the Christmas stocking for your PPH room.  We have not seen the stocking yet, but Aussietravellers posted 2 wonderful pictures of what the tree looks like in this thread.  It is adorable and I want one!!  I will find the page with the pictures...

Page 14, Post #304 of this thread is where Aussietravellers posted the photos of the adorable mini-Chrstmas tree from Vacation Planning.




Christina-B-Na said:


> Thanks so much Tksbaskets!! The station one was taken through the gate right before opening time.
> 
> Everyone's pictures are sooooo great! This is the best thread!
> 
> Like Sherry E said.....Everytime you look at this thread you see something new about the holiday decorations that you might not have noticed before. Love it!!!



I agree - this is the best thread!!  We should all give ourselves a round of applause for keeping it alive with beautiful contributions, and thank everyone who has come aboard to ask questions or share info and join in with us.  This is really, really helpful for planning purposes, as it is giving folks a lot of info and details about the DLR holiday season, both in descriptions and in visual representations!  I never get tired of looking at photos - I keep going back and looking at the whole thread over and over again, so any new additions are super exciting!!!  And yes, I see something new (meaning I hadn't noticed it before) every time someone posts a series of photos - sometimes I even see something new that I didn't notice before in my _own_ photos!!  I like the beauty shots, I like the crowd shots, I like the random, out of the way shots, I like the dark shots - all of it!!


----------



## ado121

thank you!

the others i have have my kids in them so i have to see how i can kinda fog their faces first. 

we went at night and didn't take any photos. it was enough with all the people and the 3 little ones.

this year we will have 4 but will be better prepared for it.

as for the disney deals around christmas, we went early december and went with alaska vacations. try them. we got flights for 4 and hotel for 5 nights for $1200 cad. this year we are looking at flights for 5 and hotel for 6 nights for $2000 cad. but i want to saty somewhere difffent than last time and its not an alaska air hotel i guess.


----------



## Sherry E

Nooooo!  This thread already slipped down to Page 2!!   And I hate having to bump it just yet because now Christina-B-Na's photos and Ado121's pictures have been moved to the previous page, but it needs to be bumped!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I never thought this looked particularly Christmasy, even though it is pretty - I guess I would expect more in the way of something with deep reds and greens - but these little floral arrangements were hanging around the Partners statue in December of last year, and they do switch them up specifically for different seasons and holidays.  Around Halloweentime, they have decidedly more Fall-type colors.  This was what they chose for the Yuletime season of 2009 (it almost looks more Easter-ish to me):


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Alright, I'm thinking that instead of posting multiple pics...I'll post them one at a time when there's a need for a bump. 
We gotta keep this thread from slipping to page 2!!!  


Mainstreet


----------



## azdisneylover

Does anyone have pictures of Christmas items like stockings, and ornaments, etc that can be ordered to be sent to your room during the holidays? Also, can Disney gift cards be used in the Lego store in Downtown Disney?


----------



## aussiegirls

Christina-B-Na, that last photo of Main St is beautiful.  It looks insane there though, soooooo packed.  Do you remember when this was taken?  Was it close to Christmas or was it much before Christmas?

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Sherry E

Christina-B-Na said:


> Alright, I'm thinking that instead of posting multiple pics...I'll post them one at a time when there's a need for a bump.
> We gotta keep this thread from slipping to page 2!!!



Very good thinking, and it makes a lot of sense.  I probably should have done that as well, to stretch all the photos out over time and not run out of them so quickly.  Although I have to admit, for purely selfish reasons, I greatly enjoy it whenever you or any of our other DIS-ers posts a bunch of pictures at one time!!  I love pictures!  In fact, I suspect that is largely what has kept people tuning in and following along with this thread - they like to flip to random pages and see lots of colorful, interesting Christmasy photos all in one place.  But I can also see the practical need to conserve photos as well and just do one at a time, for bumping purposes and for the sake of not running out of photos to post.

Oh, such dilemmas!  There is a simple solution to this problem for all of us - we all just simply have to go back to DLR during the holiday season (as soon as it starts in November, and all the way to early January when it ends) and takes lots and LOTS of photos of everything that looks even remotely holiday-ish, explore every corner of all the hotels, all of DTD and both parks, and then we will never run out of photos to share...well, at least not until the next holiday season!!



azdisneylover said:


> Does anyone have pictures of Christmas items like stockings, and ornaments, etc that can be ordered to be sent to your room during the holidays? Also, can Disney gift cards be used in the Lego store in Downtown Disney?



Did you see Page 14, Post #304 of this thread is where Aussietravellers posted the photos of the adorable mini-Chrstmas tree from Vacation Planning (2009)?  Isn't that the cutest thing?

I agree - I would love to see more pictures of the trees and of the stockings and any other holiday touches to the DLR hotel rooms provided by Vacation Planning!  Let's hope someone posts those.  

Not sure about using the Disney gift card in the Lego Store - hopefully someone will answer that.  My guess would be that they cannot be used at Lego, though, because it is not a Disney-owned store.  I could be wrong, however.



aussiegirls said:


> Christina-B-Na, that last photo of Main St is beautiful.  It looks insane there though, soooooo packed.  Do you remember when this was taken?  Was it close to Christmas or was it much before Christmas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xxx



I will say the crowds in that photo Christina-B-Na posted look similar to - or maybe not even as bad as - the ones we encountered on our DLR December trip last year, all day long.  It was extraordinarily crowded the whole day - more so than the two previous years we had been there.  It really made me wish I had made a full weekend trip, or gone for several days, rather than the one day we were there - because I just couldn't get as many photos as I would have liked, due to the crazy crowds everywhere we went.  I was short on time and just not able to get around as easily because there were huge masses of people everywhere we went - especially in New Orleans Square.  I hope hope hope it is not that bad again this year.


----------



## Sherry E

I wanted to remind everyone who may be lurking out there and enjoying our pictures that we would love to see your DLR holiday photos too!  Whether you have one photo to share or 100 photos, whether they are 'perfect' frameworthy photos or the not-so-great ones that we all get now and then on our cameras, whether the photos are of decorations, merchandise, holiday food, DTD stuff, DLR hotel stuff, random crowd scenes, flowers/plants, characters in holiday attire, the Candlelight Processional, the Reindeer Round-Up, the Holiday Tour, parade stuff, window displays, random out-of-the-way things - we welcome all of it!!

Also - anyone who is willing to answer questions from other DIS-ers planning their holiday trips, please feel free to jump in and share your insight and info with us here, because as we get closer to the holiday season, there will likely be more questions asked.  We still need to know, for example, if there are any special meals or special food served _only_ on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day.

One thing I enjoy - when I go back to the beginning of this thread for the 150th time and scroll through the photos yet again (it puts me in a good mood to see them - what can I say?), I enjoy seeing all the different perspectives of familiar things, as well as seeing thigns I haven't noticed before.  For example, one person's photos of the Main Street Christmas tree are not exactly the same as another person's photos.  The lighting may be slightly different, there may be more or fewer people in some of the pictures, it may be at a different time of day, the vantage point is slightly different, etc.  Same thing with the decorations in NOS - one person's photos are not the same as another person's photos.  This is why it is always a great idea to just post whatever you have - because, chances are, it will be a bit different than anything else we have seen.

I also really enjoy the assorted pictures with crowd scenes in them - I think those do a good job of _showing_ people who are planning their DLR holiday trips what kinds of crowds they might expect to run into.  In fact, the photos with the crowds probably do a better job of explaining how packed it is better than anything we could describe verbally!

So keep 'em coming, everyone!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry, I love your dedication to this thread! 

I know I've posted Christmas pics a couple of times, but I can't remember which ones I've done so I may be repeating myself.  (You might be able to let me know, Sherry, as you may have memorized the thread. )

A holiday brownie from the bakery.  Not the best-tasting (I would have preferred some mint flavor involved), but festive nonetheless!





And this was my sitting-on-the-curb view as I enjoyed my brownie...





And how about a sneak-peak of the horses' holiday wear...   PLUS... I Spy Mickey!


----------



## ado121

And how about a sneak-peak of the horses' holiday wear...   PLUS... I Spy Mickey!





[/QUOTE]


love this! so cute...


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Sherry, I love your dedication to this thread!
> 
> I know I've posted Christmas pics a couple of times, but I can't remember which ones I've done so I may be repeating myself.  (You might be able to let me know, Sherry, as you may have memorized the thread. )



You would think I have the thread memorized, but not yet!!  Strangely, I seem to have a better recollection for what other people have posted that what I have posted.  So that's most of the reason why I find myself scrolling back through the thread over and over - so I can see what I have already posted so I don't post all repeats (a couple duplicates can slip by here and there, but I don't want to post 25 pictures that are already on one of the earlier pages!), and then, in the process, I find myself re-appreciating what everyone else has posted. Often times I think I have posted things in this thread already, when, in fact, I had posted them somewhere else, in some other thread.

In any case, I checked the stuff you have already posted (on pages 13, 15 and 20), and nope.  No Christmas horse booty anywhere to be found!!  That picture is hilarious - and yet, Christmasy at the same time!!  

The brownie looks good, but I remember you said somewhere in another thread (maybe in your TR) that either the brownie was not as good as you thought it would be, or maybe it was that it didn't have a holiday flavor to it, but, rather, just the holiday sprinkles and that was it.

That Penny Arcade photo is so pretty - and it's something we haven't really seen here thus far!!

Thanks so much for digging up some more holiday fun for us, Deejdigsdis!!

Yes, I am dedicated to keeping this thread alive!!  You know, it started last year, fairly early on, and it was picking up some steam with the photos that were posted, but then it kind of dropped out of sight for a bit.  And then we had a whole holiday season since then, so I got to thinking that there are probably all sorts of folks who have photos to share before the next holiday season.

I am also dedicated to the Halloween at DL thread, but, boy howdy if that isn't a tough thread to get going!!  We have a lot of dedicated followers in that thread too, and they have done a great job in posting amazing Halloweentime photos of all kinds of great stuff, and answering questions, but it just is not as easy to find as many people with photos to share of Halloweentime as it is for Christmastime, and I think people just love Christmastime at DLR so much more (you can tell by the number of views).  Plus, we need more people to come forth and answer the questions posed by people new to that thread, just as we need people to answer questions here.

But I will carry on for the cause!!


----------



## bumbershoot

In '07, the giftcard could NOT be used at the Lego Store.  However, Disney Dollars could.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

aussiegirls said:


> Christina-B-Na, that last photo of Main St is beautiful.  It looks insane there though, soooooo packed.  Do you remember when this was taken?  Was it close to Christmas or was it much before Christmas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xxx



Thanks Aussiegirls! The picture was taken last year on Monday November 30th to be exact.  I had heard that the week after Thanksgiving was extremely quiet but apparently the Monday after Thanksgiving is the exception to that.   It was a pretty busy day- much busier than I had expected but tolerable. I'm kind of a baby about that though........  My idea of busy is probably different than a lot of other people. 
The picture also makes it look way busier because it was taken right before the fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, even though I have been trying to keep the photos in this thread current, to within the last 4-5 years or so (mainly for the fact that I don't want to confuse anyone who is planning a holiday trip this year or next into thinking that anything seen in the older photos is at DLR for any current holiday seasons, as some of it has been gone for years and other stuff has been altered to look slightly different), but I want to try to keep some sort of photos rolling in, as I think that's what our viewers like to see.  So I will post some stuff from holiday seasons in 2000 and 2001, and then I will end with some more 'recent' stuff from 2007!

_So I will put out this disclaimer:  The following photos are from the DLR holiday seasons of 2000 and 2001.  The things shown in the photos are not necessarily at DLR anymore - some of them may be; some of them may look slightly different in 2010.  I am just posting these as filler._

2000 (New Years Eve weekend):































New Years Eve fireworks  see the red Mickey head in the mid-upper left area?













2001 (Thanksgiving weekend):

The ever-present GCH tree:





















DLH Topiary Mickey all holiday-ized!!


----------



## Sherry E

And these are a little more current - well, they are from 2007, and things are pretty much the same or very similar during DLR holiday seasons now as they were in 2007:

2007 –

Photo of the ever-present GCH tree:







Ahhh….a December holiday sunset in California – taken from the balcony of our GCH room:











DTD Tree (this looks so much more festive and holiday-ish at night!):






This Sorcerer’s Hat looks so much better lit up at night, too:






IASW Holiday photos:






















ToonTown – see the Dalmatian?:







Random Castle-in-the-Distance shots:


----------



## pj_campbell

I'm really hoping I can go either this December or next Decemeber...I've always wanted to go at Christmas time but never had the chance...but I will if its the last thing I do XD


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry, just wondering what's up with the pink-ish-ness of the IASW pics of 2000???  I was missing in action Disneyland-wise for 13 years so I haven't seen that before.  I noticed it's back to its usual self in your 2007 pictures.

(I guess this is also serving as a bump. )


----------



## Sherry E

pj_campbell said:


> I'm really hoping I can go either this December or next Decemeber...I've always wanted to go at Christmas time but never had the chance...but I will if its the last thing I do XD



You'll make it - if not in 2010, then in 2011.  I am crossing my fingers for you!  And in 2011, I am sure the holiday season will be even more spectacular!!  It will be wonderful!  And then you will post your photos here so we can all enjoy them!!  Thanks for joining our thread.  Stay tuned, as I am sure there will be more photos coming from other DIS-ers.



deejdigsdis said:


> Sherry, just wondering what's up with the pink-ish-ness of the IASW pics of 2000???  I was missing in action Disneyland-wise for 13 years so I haven't seen that before.  I noticed it's back to its usual self in your 2007 pictures.
> 
> (I guess this is also serving as a bump. )





>



I know - isn't that pink and blue business crazy?  That's what IASW Holiday looked like back then!!  That's not an enhancement!  I was trying to recall the exact year that IASW Holiday opened, and I cannot recall precisely, but I think it was maybe a year before 2000.  Possibly 1998.  So I went to DLR in 2000 and in 2001, and that is pretty much what IASWH looked like in its infancy (except for that it was lit up in the pretty colors at night).  Then I, too, was away from DLR - until 2007 - so somewhere in my 6-year absence, they changed it back to its usual self!!  I can't decide if I like it better with the pink & blue coloring, or just the white & gold facade.

*(For anyone who didn't see the photos, scroll to the previous page where I posted holiday pictures from 2000 & 2001, and see what the holiday season at DLR looked like 9 & 10 years ago.)*


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> I know - isn't that pink and blue business crazy?  That's what IASW Holiday looked like back then!!  That's not an enhancement!  I was trying to recall the exact year that IASW Holiday opened, and I cannot recall precisely, but I think it was maybe a year before 2000.  Possibly 1998.  So I went to DLR in 2000 and in 2001, and that is pretty much what IASWH looked like in its infancy (except for that it was lit up in the pretty colors at night).  Then I, too, was away from DLR - until 2007 - so somewhere in my 6-year absence, they changed it back to its usual self!!  I can't decide if I like it better with the pink & blue coloring, or just the white & gold facade.
> 
> *(For anyone who didn't see the photos, scroll to the previous page where I posted holiday pictures from 2000 & 2001, and see what the holiday season at DLR looked like 9 & 10 years ago.)*



OK, so it was just for the Holiday version?  I figured the change was a "permanent" years-long thing that was going on during my absence.  I have to say I prefer the white and gold over the pink and blue.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

In keeping with the IASW theme. These are from our trip in November 09.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> OK, so it was just for the Holiday version?  I figured the change was a "permanent" years-long thing that was going on during my absence.  I have to say I prefer the white and gold over the pink and blue.



Good question.  I suppose it wouldn't have made sense for them to just paint the facade for the Holiday version of IASW and then remove it after the holidays were over.  I was away from DLR for a few years before New Year's weekend 2000, and then again for the 6 years I told you about after 2001.  They started making all the changes to DLR in 1998 or so, I think - building the GCH, hacking off a chunk of DLH to build DTD and create parking, finishing up the building of DCA, etc., so maybe the 'coloring' of IASW was done in that period where a lot of change was happening.  Somehow they did it in the few years that I missed pre-2000, and it was like that in December 2000 and, I think, November 2001 as well, if I recall...and then it was back to normal in December 2007!  So the mystery remains as to when exactly IASW got its freshening up and when exactly it was returned to normal!!

I think the Santa hat stands out more on the IASW white and gold facade than on the pink/blue thing, but I recall that the pink & blue were kind of striking in person, at dusk (not in the sunlight of daytime, where it sould stand out much more), when the gorgeous holiday lights were just beginning to come on...but it still doesn't look like the IASW that everyone grew up with!!


----------



## Sherry E

Beautiful pictures, as always, Christina-B-Na!!


Okay...so we still have these questions out for DIS-ers who previously inquired - can anyone answer them?:

1.  Are there any special meals/food served at any of the DLR restaurants - or, perhaps, does the DLH have a holiday buffet - on Christmas eve or Christmas Day?  This would be something that is only served on those two days, and not for the whole holiday season, along the lines of the holiday buffet that the DLH has had for Easter, Mother's Day, Thanksgiving, etc.  Does Napa Rose serve any special meals on those two days?  What about any of the other DLR hotel restaurants?  What about Blue Bayou?

2.  Does anyone have photos of the Christmas stockings or any other holiday items you can ask Vacation Planning for during your DLR hotel stay?  Those trees are particularly adorable, so if anyone else has more pictures of those to share, that would be great too, but we haven't seen the stockings at all yet.  Do they put out special holiday cookies too?


----------



## Sherry E

2007:

Random crowd scene – I wonder how much longer the Golden Gate Bridge will stay up?  It has to come down fairly soon for Disney to begin remodeling the whole DCA entry area. :













2008:

Hello, old friend!  Yum!:







At the Reindeer Round-Up – I love the little rustic/wooden snowflake on top of this tree, and the little reindeer ornament sort of at the bottom center– everything in DLR is so detailed and themed to its specific area!:







Floral Mickey & Year of A Million Dreams Tink:












Black & White holiday fun:







More from New Orleans Square – this is obviously one of the most photographed areas in DLR during the holidays, as the decorations are so reminiscent of New Orleans and just so visually striking, both in the daytime and at night:


----------



## Sherry E

Give me a B!

Give me a U!

Give me an M!

Give me a P!

What does that spell?

BUMP!!

We are just shy of 21,000 views!!!  I know there are more folks out there with DLR holiday photos to share, and who can answer the questions that are still unanswered - about the special meals on Christmas Eve/Day and about the Christmas stockings provided by Vacation Planning.


----------



## mitchwebb

A older Xmas photo. Love this thread we are planning a 2010 trip do Disneyland


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Mitch!  Welcome aboard the Disney at Christmas super thread!!

The photo you posted doesn't look all that old - how old is it?  In any case, it's adorable!  I love Pooh.  You know what I also enjoy is looking at the background of that picture and examining all the people's faces to see who looks happy, who looks impatient, who looks miserable, who looks tired, etc.!!  Mostly everyone looks happy - especially the young couple over on the right!!


I am trying to work on getting a few of my other DIS-friends to post their holiday pictures - there is still LOTS of stuff we have not seen here yet, and it will show people a lot of the little details they have been missing, and that they can look for the next time they go.


----------



## mitchwebb

Thanks Sherry,

I'm going to guess it was a 2004 trip my youngest looks three in most of the photos.  I have yet to get to see the Xmas parade.  My family has a joke, whenever they see a parade starting they yell at mom "Keep Walking".  I am determinded this year to take a seat and see the whole parade.

Here is my one of my families favorite reasons to go at Xmas time.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

mitchwebb said:


> A older Xmas photo. Love this thread we are planning a 2010 trip do Disneyland



Wow, so this is your photo from years ago? As far as I know, the Pooh characters were added to ACF last year.


----------



## mitchwebb

could be a little later, not really sure.  We went to Disneyworld 2008 and have not been this year but could be a 2006 mixed in with older photos


----------



## Kayla's Mom

mitchwebb said:


> A older Xmas photo. Love this thread we are planning a 2010 trip do Disneyland



This picture is from November of 2009, it's my picture.  It was posted on page 11, post number 159.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Kayla's Mom said:


> This picture is from November of 2009, it's my picture.  It was posted on page 11, post number 159.



Hmmm. How strange.


----------



## Sherry E

I was thinking I had seen a Pooh parade photo when I scrolled through the thread for the 90th time but I couldn't recall whose photo it was, and I didn't think it was 100% identical to the one above.  I can see I need to look through the thread another 90 times!!  I just didn't think the photo looked like an _older_ photo, so that caught my attention.  

Also, I wasn't on my game yesterday as I got some bad news about an old friend's health so I was preoccupied with that.

Sharp eyes, Kayla's Mom!!  (And glad to know you are still out there with us!)

Please, folks - if you are going to show a photo you got from some other source, please acknowledge that it is from another source.  Or if you want to refer to a certain photo that someone in the thread has posted, you can quote that post so it will show who originally posted it.  We all love this thread and enjoy sharing what pictures we have taken, as well as enjoy the other ones being shared, and everyone deserves to have their _own_ photos seen, appreciated and identified.


----------



## Sherry E

I should mention, also, that, a couple of days ago I was going to search around online and look for some random DLR Halloweentime photos to see if I could find anything to add to the Halloween at DL super thread and to this thread.  I was mainly looking for _'official'_ Disney photos.  I wondered if there was anything that could be used in the two threads (of course, I would mention it if I got it from another source) or to which I could post a link.  Specifically, I wanted to find some photos of the holiday tour or the "snow" on Main Street - or just anything we had not already seen in either thread.  I tried Yahoo Images first, but I searched for Christmas first instead of Halloweentime, and a bunch of thumbnails of people's personal DLR Christmas photos popped up. 

I noticed right away, on the very first page of thumbnails, that some of Prettyprincessbelle's (Courtney) photos were right there!!  Then I went to the next page and the next page, and Prettyprincessbelle was all over the place!  There were other DIS-ers' photos there too - that is what Yahoo Images came up with when I typed in "disneyland at christmas time."  So then Prettyprincessbelle/Courtney went to Google Images and typed in the same thing, and she came up with one or two of my photos - not even Christmas photos, but some of my Bret Michaels at Disneyland photos, lost in a sea of other thumbnails!!

So it made me realize how easily our photos can be accessed online by anyone whenever we post them somewhere!!


----------



## mitchwebb

Kayla's Mom said:


> This picture is from November of 2009, it's my picture.  It was posted on page 11, post number 159.



I am so sorry it was in with my Album but know for a fact my DD11 has downloaded a lot of Pooh Bear photos for her club. Yes 11 year old has a Pooh Bear Club.  I should of know it wasn't mine since I never get to see the parade.  

Again I am so sorry


----------



## mitchwebb

Let me try and add some of mine (I hope)


----------



## Kayla's Mom

mitchwebb said:


> I am so sorry it was in with my Album but know for a fact my DD11 has downloaded a lot of Pooh Bear photos for her club. Yes 11 year old has a Pooh Bear Club.  I should of know it wasn't mine since I never get to see the parade.
> 
> Again I am so sorry



No worries.  That is adorable that your daughter has a Pooh Bear Club.


----------



## smiley_face2

hubby wanted to take a pic of me in front of every tree there, here are some, this is back in 2002


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Smiley face, I totally love that Toy Story tree, where was that at? I wonder if they have that all the time. It is great._


----------



## azdisneylover

Anyone know if the Disney hotels have a special Christmas Dinner? If so, any idea what the cost? Any pictures of Christmas stockings to order to be delivered to the hotel rooms? What are the park hours the week before and after Christmas? Does California Adventure stay open too?
Any other special things to plan for during the Christmas holidays?


(Doing my part to keep this on the front page, since I do not have any pics to add).


----------



## smiley_face2

jnjusoioa said:


> _Smiley face, I totally love that Toy Story tree, where was that at? I wonder if they have that all the time. It is great._



I'm pretty sure that was in the world of Disney store in downtown Disney. I have a pic of the princess tree somewhere too...I'm not very organized in the photo department!


----------



## azdisneylover

Bumping this thread. Do you know that Chrismas is only 8 months away? That will be here before we know it!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Disneyland hotel






Tree in front





Closer view


----------



## ado121

hey all

hoping this serves as a nice bump! but i also have a question.

since we have 4 little ones in the home now, we are minimizing on the christmas presents that santa brings every year....that way we can go to disney in december and feel all good about it. i firmly believe that kids remember times spent with the family instead of that barbie dream house they got and never played with!

anyways...this year we are doing disneyland the second week of december and i would like to pick up some 'cheaper' stocking stuffers.

i read somewhere on dis....that someone mentioned a store selling height charts. i thought the writer said they were $3.... you put them on the wall and the hieights are based on rides they are tall enough to ride. 

i LOVE this! 

now...does anyone know where abouts i could pick 4 of these up?!

i also do bath bombs for the kids. they love them. is there anywhere in disneyland that sells them? or is there a lush nearby? i thought i bought 4 disney ones last year in disneyworld but i can't remember where.

ok, i guess this is when i admit i have a very nice memory...its just terribly short!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

ado121 said:


> i read somewhere on dis....that someone mentioned a store selling height charts. i thought the writer said they were $3.... you put them on the wall and the hieights are based on rides they are tall enough to ride.
> 
> i LOVE this!



We got ours at World of Disney, they were around the center of the store near the princess toys, we asked a CM and she took us right to them.


----------



## ado121

Kayla's Mom said:


> We got ours at World of Disney, they were around the center of the store near the princess toys, we asked a CM and she took us right to them.



you rock! thanks so much. that should be an awesome stocking stuffer for the kidlets!


----------



## specialks

Kayla's Mom said:


> We got ours at World of Disney, they were around the center of the store near the princess toys, we asked a CM and she took us right to them.



Were these height charts only $3?  Do they have all the major rides listed on them?


----------



## Kayla's Mom

specialks said:


> Were these height charts only $3?  Do they have all the major rides listed on them?



I believe they were only $2.95 each.  We got them back in September of last year.  My DD is napping right now otherwise I would double check (it's on the back of her door), I am pretty sure all of the major rides are on there.

ETA: Ok, I just checked the height chart and it appears anything with a height restriction is on there (including the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail and Tuck and Roll Buggies at DCA!)


----------



## smiley_face2

ado121 said:


> hey all
> 
> hoping this serves as a nice bump! but i also have a question.
> 
> since we have 4 little ones in the home now, we are minimizing on the christmas presents that santa brings every year....that way we can go to disney in december and feel all good about it. i firmly believe that kids remember times spent with the family instead of that barbie dream house they got and never played with!
> 
> anyways...this year we are doing disneyland the second week of december and i would like to pick up some 'cheaper' stocking stuffers.
> 
> i read somewhere on dis....that someone mentioned a store selling height charts. i thought the writer said they were $3.... you put them on the wall and the hieights are based on rides they are tall enough to ride.
> 
> i LOVE this!
> 
> now...does anyone know where abouts i could pick 4 of these up?!
> 
> i also do bath bombs for the kids. they love them. is there anywhere in disneyland that sells them? or is there a lush nearby? i thought i bought 4 disney ones last year in disneyworld but i can't remember where.
> 
> ok, i guess this is when i admit i have a very nice memory...its just terribly short!



there is a bath store in Downtown Disney, I always go in there to buy the bars of primal elements soap. They do have tons of bath stuff...I just can't remember what they are called..it's on the left side as you are walking through Downtown Disney, about 3/4 of the way down....
Those charts are so cool!! I need to get them for our 5 grand kids!! 

It's called Basin! they have chemical free bathproducts...if you go to the disney site you can find your way to the downtown disney area and see the store....


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I totally forgot to answer earlier about the bath bombs.  I looooove me some bath and body soaps, gels and lotions, so I am up to speed on all of that!!

*Basin* is the store in Downtown Disney, and they have some good stuff.

*Lush* and its bath bombs are located at Anaheim Garden Walk nearby to DLR.  

Also at Garden Walk is *The Body Shop* (which I love!).


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> Oh, I totally forgot to answer earlier about the bath bombs.  I looooove me some bath and body soaps, gels and lotions, so I am up to speed on all of that!!
> 
> *Basin* is the store in Downtown Disney, and they have some good stuff.
> 
> *Lush* and its bath bombs are located at Anaheim Garden Walk nearby to DLR.
> 
> Also at Garden Walk is *The Body Shop* (which I love!).



I was busy looking it up and you beat me to it!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Bumping...Anyone have any new pictures? Anyone know if there is a special meal for Christmas Day at the hotels ?


----------



## Sherry E

azdisneylover said:


> Bumping...Anyone have any new pictures? Anyone know if there is a special meal for Christmas Day at the hotels ?



Thank you so much for taking over bumping duties!!  I have been lagging in the bumping department lately.  I am so glad to know there are other folks out there who are dedicated to this thread as well!  We were on a good roll with the photos and info - we mustn't lose momentum!!

And you are right - we still have these questions out there:

1. Are there are any special meals served exclusively on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day (either in the form of a holiday banquet/buffet at the DLH or maybe a special Christmas menu at certain other places in DLR):

2. Does anyone have any photos of the Christmas stocking you can order from Vacation Planning (I believe Aussuetravellers said it came with the little tree)?


Also, I would love to see more photos of anything DLR holiday-ish.  Have you done the holiday tour?  Did you get lots of 'snow pictures' when the snow was falling on Main Street?  Did you attend the Candlelight Processional?  If anyone has any other holiday tips or things to do/look out for at DLR during the holidays, it would be great if you could share that here with us.

Oh, I almost forgot to tell smiley_face2 that I love those photos by the Christmas trees on the previous page!!  My old 35 mm camera died when I was trying to photograph Mickey's and Minnie's trees in ToonTown, and I would have loved to see a Toy Story tree - that's kind of what I was looking for at DLR last year.  Trees with themes.  It seems World of Disney may be the place to go for the themed trees!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Bump  Are there special pressed pennies for the holidays anywhere in the park? If so, where?


----------



## Disneylvrforever

azdisneylover said:


> Bump  Are there special pressed pennies for the holidays anywhere in the park? If so, where?



If they make holiday ones, it would be @ the Penny Arcade & they usually always make quarter ones every year for HMH/NBC & it would be in NOS somewhere, maybe outside by Le Bat en Rouge.


----------



## Raine88

Just a few questions about the holiday tour.

1. What rides do you go on?
2. Were the seats for the parade good?
3. Was it fun/would you recommend it?
4. Do you feel it was worth the money?


----------



## sierranevada

Raine88 said:


> Just a few questions about the holiday tour.
> 
> 1. What rides do you go on?
> 2. Were the seats for the parade good?
> 3. Was it fun/would you recommend it?
> 4. Do you feel it was worth the money?



1.  You go on HMH and IASWH
2. Seats for the parade are awesome - right across from IASWH.  You also get hot chocolate and a treat while you are seated.
3.  We love it and have done it several times!
4.  IMHO, it is worth the money.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

These are from 2008. 

Mary Poppins show in front of the castle.


----------



## tksbaskets

sierranevada said:


> 1.  You go on HMH and IASWH
> 2. Seats for the parade are awesome - right across from IASWH.  You also get hot chocolate and a treat while you are seated.
> 3.  We love it and have done it several times!
> 4.  IMHO, it is worth the money.



I concur with sierranavada!  I have just completed my trip report from this past Christmas and include information about the tour.  The link is in my signature if you want to go and check it out.

Dreaming of a gingerbread cookie now


----------



## aussietravellers

Raine88 said:


> Just a few questions about the holiday tour.
> 
> 1. What rides do you go on?
> 2. Were the seats for the parade good?
> 3. Was it fun/would you recommend it?
> 4. Do you feel it was worth the money?



We did the holiday tour too and for us it was well worth the money and we would do it again because we loved it.  The hot chocolate was so yummy and we loved the mugs, it was so nice watching the parade as it cooled down in the afternoon and sipping the hot chocolate.  The seating was fantastic!!!  After you have picked up your hot chocolate, follow right behind your guide so you can grab the front row seating


----------



## aussietravellers

Here is a photo of the Christmas Stocking that we ordered through Vacation Planning or Dream Makers before we left home.  It was waiting on the bed (with the contents inside the stocking) when we checked into the hotel.  We also had the Christmas Tree (the photos of that are back on another page). This is a separate thing and doesn't come with the tree.  I can't remember now how much it was, Sorry, it has completely slipped my mind.  It had my son's name on the little card at the front and contained a container of Pez with a snowman Pez, a Vinylmation, a Disney Holiday Melodies CD, a backscratcher and a light up spinning thing and of course the gorgesous stocking.


----------



## Sherry E

Aussietravellers!  I am so glad to see you back on this thread - you disappeared from here for a while.  I was sending out silent signals to you in hopes you'd come back.  I have been directing people to the photos of your adorable Christmas Tree from Vacation Planning, because I think more folks would want one of those trees once they see the pictures.  But I couldn't remember if you said you had gotten the wonderful stocking too, so I am glad you posted the photos!!  Now I want one of those stockings because I want the Christmas medley CD!  Thank you so much! 

I had also totally forgotten that you did the holiday tour, so we hit the jackpot with you!!  Seeing that photo that you took from the seats you got with the holiday tour, I can see I might have to do that tour.  That is a great seat!  Again, I think if more people see that photo and realize that was the kind of seat you had by doing the tour, they will want to do the tour as well!  Fantastic!  People think 'parade,' and they assume it means standing behind tall people obstructing the view.  If they see what your view was with the seats you had, I bet there will be lots more holiday tour bookings in 2010!!

One other thing - you were at DLR over Christmas, correct?  At least that's what I thought  I recalled.  If so, do you remember any special meals being served specifically on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?  Anything at the DLH?  Anything special on the menus of DLR restaurants just on those two days?  One of our DIS-ers asked this a while back and it would be great to find out.


----------



## aussietravellers

Sherry E said:


> Aussietravellers!  I am so glad to see you back on this thread - you disappeared from here for a while.  I was sending out silent signals to you in hopes you'd come back.  I have been directing people to the photos of your adorable Christmas Tree from Vacation Planning, because I think more folks would want one of those trees once they see the pictures.  But I couldn't remember if you said you had gotten the wonderful stocking too, so I am glad you posted the photos!!  Now I want one of those stockings because I want the Christmas medley CD!  Thank you so much!
> 
> I had also totally forgotten that you did the holiday tour, so we hit the jackpot with you!!  Seeing that photo that you took from the seats you got with the holiday tour, I can see I might have to do that tour.  That is a great seat!  Again, I think if more people see that photo and realize that was the kind of seat you had by doing the tour, they will want to do the tour as well!  Fantastic!  People think 'parade,' and they assume it means standing behind tall people obstructing the view.  If they see what your view was with the seats you had, I bet there will be lots more holiday tour bookings in 2010!!
> 
> One other thing - you were at DLR over Christmas, correct?  At least that's what I thought  I recalled.  If so, do you remember any special meals being served specifically on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?  Anything at the DLH?  Anything special on the menus of DLR restaurants just on those two days?  One of our DIS-ers asked this a while back and it would be great to find out.



Thanks for the welcome back SherryE 

I have been lurking but mainly on the WDW boards and the Australian Board for my upcoming trip to WDW in a few months .

I will keep adding photos of the parade in my post above that I took from the Holiday Tour seating, I am just adding them to photobucket now.

No sadly, we were not there actually over Christmas, we were there for two weeks leading up to Christmas and left on 23rd so we arrived home Christmas Day in Australia (we lose a day when flying home to Australia crossing the international date line, but do gain a day when going over so it all evens out and in Australia we celebrate actually in Christmas Day, not on Christmas Eve like in the US so my family said we had to be home for Christmas lunch  and we made it) so I am sorry, I can not remember about the Christmas meals.  

I will go now and add some more photos of the parade to my above post


----------



## specialks

Thank you aussietravellers -- that stocking picture is what I have been waiting for!  I will have to consider adding that onto our Dec plans!


----------



## Canadian Traveler

Sounds wonderful!!!! We are going week of Christmas and are sooooo excited!!


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## deejdigsdis

We were just there last week.  Boy, did we ever miss the Christmas season decorations that were up when we went in November!  I will definitely dig around for more photos to post.  I don't have any info on Holiday meals or tours, but I know I have some snow pictures that I can post hopefully later today.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> We were just there last week.  Boy, did we ever miss the Christmas season decorations that were up when we went in November!  I will definitely dig around for more photos to post.  I don't have any info on Holiday meals or tours, but I know I have some snow pictures that I can post hopefully later today.



Yes, snow pictures!!!  Yay, pictures!  

(And eventually someone will join this thread who has been at DLR on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and can tell us if there are any special meals.  I had forgotten that Aussietravellers left just before the holiday.)

Some of my DIS friends - Prettyprincessbelle & Mariezp, to name a couple - have DLR holiday photos.  I have seen them in their Trip Reports!!  In fact, if I recall, I _think_ Marie has a photo of one of those DLR popcorn carts with Santa spinning the popcorn inside.  But both PPB and Marie have abandoned us here in our little Disney at Christmas super thread.  Sniff sniff.

You bring up an interesting observation, deejdigsdis, about missing the Christmas decorations.  I think I have spoiled myself for ever going to DLR at other times besides Halloween and Christmastime!  Of course, I grew up going to the 'regular' Disneyland, and continued to be perfectly content with that version of DL for many many years.  That's what I fell in love with - the regular old magic of Disneyland and the Disneyland Hotel and all of that.  But, once I started going more often for the holidays, that became my absolute favorite time and I could suddenly make the comparison between regular DL and holiday DL (DLR), and there was no question that the magic of 'Holiday DLR' was on a whole other level than the regular version.  It really is DLR...in all its fantasy and magic and glory...but amplified by a thousand, with more color, aromas, sights, sounds, tastes and activities to indulge in than can even be processed by all the senses! It's almost a totally different experience than regular DLR, except for the familiar rides that we love to go on each trip.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a good, old fashioned BUMP!


----------



## disneymom23

I feel the same way as Sherry.  I'm excited for our trip in July.  It will be just me and the kids.  But I know while we're there, I'll be planning our Christmas trip.  Nothing beats the holidays at Disney!


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a good old fashioned bump!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Nothing new...we just slipped to the 2nd page.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures!  I love the one of City Hall


----------



## Sherry E

Yay, deejdigsdis!!!  Great photos!!!  And you rescued us from the murky depths of Page 2!

I wouldn't say that there is nothing new!!  The snow photo is awesome, and that is one big highlight of the holiday season at DLR that people will be interested in.  Plus, while I _love_ all the 'obvious' holiday pictures that we have all shared, I also love the ones where the main subject of the picture is something non-holidayish, but in the background you can see very clear holiday touches on the surroundings!!  Those are so cool too!

Also, even though we will see certain landmarks or sights/decorations repeated in all of our photos over and over again through the thread, everyone has a slightly different perspective in their photos.  Everything is shot from a slightly different angle, maybe more close up or further away; maybe different lighting or different times of day.  So nothing is _exactly_ the same.  And, as I have said before, people who are just now tuning into this thread for the first time (who have not yet taken the time to scroll back through the pages and see the other wonderful photos) may not have seen some of the things that we have already been seeing throughout this thread if this is their first glance!!  So it's always good to post whatever photos we can scrape together.

So basically, never worry about something being dark, clear, fuzzy, crowded or uncrowded, beautiful or imperfect, obvious or subtle, familiar or out of the way, old or new, etc.  If you have 1 photo or 100 photos to share, that's all good!  Any DLR holiday photos are appreciated and we want to see them all - especially until we start to get dates and info rolling in for this year's DLR holiday agenda and can discuss that here, and especially until people begin to make those 2010 DLR holiday trips and can come back here to post even more photos!!!!

I have said it before and I will say it again - we should all pat ourselves on the back because I think we have all done a _really_ stellar job of representing DLR during the holidays on many different levels.  If you pool all of our collected photos together, we have portrayed a fantastic overall picture of the decorations, trees, entertainment, attractions, food, merchandise, hotel holiday stuff, Vacation Planning offerings, day vs. night, crowded and uncrowded, gloomy weather and sunny skies, etc.  We have covered a lot of bases here, which will be very helpful for folks who are planning those DLR holiday trips, and the mission continues.  It is an ongoing team effort - so everyone, give yourselves a round of applause for a job well done!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

More pictures from my "bumping" stash...


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  There's a special stash just for bumping!!

     

(Oops!  I was supposed to be saving this creepy dancing emoticon guy for the Halloweentime thread only, but he can dance here sometimes too!)

I love that Partners/Castle photo - it's so clearly defined!  Great color contrast between the blueness of the sky and the vibrant red of the poinsettias!  Beautiful shots, as always!!


----------



## Christina-B-Na




----------



## Canadian Traveler

Beautiful pictures!! I cant wait....


----------



## Sherry E

Christina-B-Na - I knew you had to have more lovely photos lurking around out there!!

For some reason, I really love that shot of the street scene, and the tree in the distance.  It looks quite serene.  The street is almost empty (by DLR standards, that is)!  

Wow - you all who have been to DLR during the busy holiday season and have managed to get there for a few golden hours or days when it was uncrowded are sooooo lucky!  That would be when a lot of folks would go racing to get on the rides, but I might be inclined to actually skip the rides and get a huge portion of my picture-taking done at that time!  (I know - I am wacky!)  I get so impatient when there are 10,000 people in the way when I try to get even one shot.  So I would love love love to have a half-empty park or lots of area to cover without other people getting in my shot.  

I must must must figure out when to be at DLR during the holiday season when it is not crowded - even for one day.  Maybe like a mid-week day in late November or something... Hmmm.... I have to catch up on my picture-taking.  I didn't get nearly as many photos as I wanted to last year because it was just so crowded, but when I was at the GCH by myself in the early morning hours, I was snapping away because there was no one around me!!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Thank you, all for posting all the great pics! I am motivated every time I see them to keep focused and save so we can be there during Christmas. Aussietravellers, thank you so much for posting the stocking picture along with the list of items in the stocking! The tree pictures are fantastic too! 
Thanks to the poster ( I apologize for not writing down your name) who responded about the pressed pennies question. That will help me in planning.
Anyone have any answers to Christmas day, and if there are special meals, if prices are higher, etc? When do they put the schedule up for the Candy Cane making? 
I am sitting here pouting because we were supposed to be leaving for Disneyland late tonight, but, life has hit us big time. Hubby has been out of work for the most part, no one is hiring, he is waiting for work to start. (Can you believe all the trades are held up because of ONE STYLE OF LIGHT FIXTURE OVER A DESK. Ugh. sorry to rant. One person is hurting many people, because of a light fixture that doesn't affect the lighting in the room. 
 So, I am making sure we will go at Christmas when we see family. I am planning to arrive on the 23rd and tell the kids we are staying overnight. When we get up Christmas Eve morning, we will go into the park for a bit, then go back to the room, get ready to go spend Christmas Eve with family, and I will remind the front desk about putting the Christmas tree in the room and the stockings. We are telling the kids we are checking out! When we are done visiting with family early Christmas morning, we will pile into the car, and the kids will think we are on our way home to AZ, but we will be driving back to DISNEYLAND! We will spend a few days at the happiest place on earth, then really head back home. 
Any suggestions, hints or ideas to make this work would be greatly appreciated! 
My babies are 8 years old, 2 girls and 1 boy!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so this is my first time here.  I just discovered this message board.  We are going to WDL this Christmas from the 19th through the 26th.  I have NEVER been to DL, thus neither have my kids.  My dad is going all out.  He is paying well over 7 grand for the trip (and we only live in Oregon).  He is buying the special vacation package with the tree and stockings as well as the tour.  He is also doing a special birthday "day" for each of the kids while we are there as well as an anniversary "day" for my husband and I.  I am actually disabled and will require a wheelchair (which he already has reserved and will be waiting in the hotel room).  He has purchased a 5 day meal plan with a character meal and goofy breakfast.  We are staying in Paradise Pier in a suite...he is going all out.  He has the park hopper and everything.  We are taking the train down and back...are there any suggestions.  What is the weather usually like?  We usually are in the 30's in Oregon by then, is it a lot warmer in Cali at that time?  Just curious what to expect.  I have spent over 5 hrs today looking through this thread and reading posts and I am even more excited to go, but just curious if there are any other suggestions.  My dad is wanting to take close to a grand or two for souvaniers too, but I don't know if I really want to spend that much on souvaniers...or are they that spendy that we would need that much for 3 kids...also since we will be there for 8 days and only have a 5 meal ticket is it real spendy for the rest of the meals?  We didn't want to be locked in for all meals and wanted to be able to choose for a couple..for instance if we really liked one restraunt and wanted to go back again.  Any information would be greatly appreciated as well as any information for disabled people...I will try to find a thread for disabled people as well as this one, but I found this one first so I started with it.  Thanks again in advance.


----------



## tksbaskets

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so this is my first time here.  I just discovered this message board.  We are going to WDL this Christmas from the 19th through the 26th.  I have NEVER been to DL, thus neither have my kids.  My dad is going all out.  He is paying well over 7 grand for the trip (and we only live in Oregon).  He is buying the special vacation package with the tree and stockings as well as the tour.  He is also doing a special birthday "day" for each of the kids while we are there as well as an anniversary "day" for my husband and I.  I am actually disabled and will require a wheelchair (which he already has reserved and will be waiting in the hotel room).  He has purchased a 5 day meal plan with a character meal and goofy breakfast.  We are staying in Paradise Pier in a suite...he is going all out.  He has the park hopper and everything.  We are taking the train down and back...are there any suggestions.  What is the weather usually like?  We usually are in the 30's in Oregon by then, is it a lot warmer in Cali at that time?  Just curious what to expect.  I have spent over 5 hrs today looking through this thread and reading posts and I am even more excited to go, but just curious if there are any other suggestions.  My dad is wanting to take close to a grand or two for souvaniers too, but I don't know if I really want to spend that much on souvaniers...or are they that spendy that we would need that much for 3 kids...also since we will be there for 8 days and only have a 5 meal ticket is it real spendy for the rest of the meals?  We didn't want to be locked in for all meals and wanted to be able to choose for a couple..for instance if we really liked one restraunt and wanted to go back again.  Any information would be greatly appreciated as well as any information for disabled people...I will try to find a thread for disabled people as well as this one, but I found this one first so I started with it.  Thanks again in advance.



What a magical trip you will have!  DL is very accessible for handicapped and you get priority line treatment (we went to WDW with my MIL who used a wheel chair to get around).  The weather is great - highs in the 70's lows in the 50's.  Feel free to click on my trip report link in my signature for our most recent trip to DL this past holiday.

Have fun planning!


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so this is my first time here.  I just discovered this message board.  We are going to WDL this Christmas from the 19th through the 26th.  I have NEVER been to DL, thus neither have my kids.  My dad is going all out.  He is paying well over 7 grand for the trip (and we only live in Oregon).  He is buying the special vacation package with the tree and stockings as well as the tour.  He is also doing a special birthday "day" for each of the kids while we are there as well as an anniversary "day" for my husband and I.  I am actually disabled and will require a wheelchair (which he already has reserved and will be waiting in the hotel room).  He has purchased a 5 day meal plan with a character meal and goofy breakfast.  We are staying in Paradise Pier in a suite...he is going all out.  He has the park hopper and everything.  We are taking the train down and back...are there any suggestions.  What is the weather usually like?  We usually are in the 30's in Oregon by then, is it a lot warmer in Cali at that time?  Just curious what to expect.  I have spent over 5 hrs today looking through this thread and reading posts and I am even more excited to go, but just curious if there are any other suggestions.  My dad is wanting to take close to a grand or two for souvaniers too, but I don't know if I really want to spend that much on souvaniers...or are they that spendy that we would need that much for 3 kids...also since we will be there for 8 days and only have a 5 meal ticket is it real spendy for the rest of the meals?  We didn't want to be locked in for all meals and wanted to be able to choose for a couple..for instance if we really liked one restraunt and wanted to go back again.  Any information would be greatly appreciated as well as any information for disabled people...I will try to find a thread for disabled people as well as this one, but I found this one first so I started with it.  Thanks again in advance.




Welcome welcome welcome, scrappinbear78!!  So if you have already spent at least 5 hours looking over this thread, looking at photos and reading posts, you practically know us by now!!  And how wonderful that you came to us - this thread - first, before stopping anywhere else!!  That's wonderful!

Okay, I don't know that I'll be able to answer all of your questions, but I will tackle a few.  I do *hope* that some of the other great folks who have been contributing to this thread will jump in with their tips and suggestions, because I need all the help I can get with helping other people...if that makes any sense!  So, Christina-B-Na, Deejdigsdis, Smiley_face2, Tksbaskets, Kayla's Mom, Disneylvrforever, Aussietravellers, Bumbershoot, Azdisneylover, Disney Dreams, DisneySuiteFreak, Specialks and everyone else who I have not mentioned who has been an important part of this thread - I am calling out to all of you great people to jump in and offer tips and suggestions to our new DIS member, scrappinbear78!!

May I also mention that your dad sounds like an awesome, amazing guy?  Wow!  From what you have described, he really _is_ going all out!  Can I adopt him as my dad too?  It sounds like he is really trying to make sure that you and your family have the best trip ever - and I truly believe you will!!!

There is a forum on this website called disABILITIES:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20

I don't know how much info you will be able to find about specific Christmas/holiday-related stuff, but you will probably get a lot of other helpful info there.

All right.  So...let's see.  You're staying at Paradise Pier, in a suite.  Awesome.  You're getting the mini-Christmas tree and the stocking in the PPH room (which is fantastic!!).  Amazing.  You're having a Goofy's meal.  I love Goofy's Kitchen, so good choice there!

Weather in SoCal is always a crap shoot for December.  It could literally be in the 70's in the daytime and maybe only in the 60's or 50's at night.  Or it could be in the 50's in the daytime and then in the 30's at night.  You never know.  This past December, I felt it was warm-ish.  The year before, 2008, I was freezing.  I have been to DLR in certain Decembers where I was walking around in a t-shirt at night, all night, and other Decembers where I had on ear muffs and mittens and layers of clothing because I was freezing.  There have also been years where it was absolutely pouring heavy rain for days.  

It will be crowded during that time frame you are going, so mentally prepare yourself for that.  However, you will have lots of days to explore everything and spread everything out so even if you encounter crowds, you will still be able to get everything done.

I would suggest a few things:  

1.  Your group may want to do the Holiday tour of DL.  It sounds like a fun thing to do (I have not done it yet but plenty of folks have).  

2.  Take some time to enjoy the Grand Californian Hotel, even though you are not staying there.  The lobby is just gorgeous - sort of an elegantly rustic feeling to it - and it lends itself well to the holiday feeling.  Carolers come in every night and sing by the giant Christmas tree.  People curl up on the couches (or even on the floor) and sip beverages or sit by the fire.  There is a piano player, a guitar player and Santa posing for photos.  Santa also appears at the PPH and at the DLH, but the GCH Santa is the only one with PhotoPass photographers with him.

3.  Make sure to sample some of the treats, such as the gingerbread men with mouse ears cookies - those are delicious!!  There is also peppermint fudge, peppermint ice cream, peppermint bark, peppermint cupcakes, and all kinds of other holiday goodies to be had.

4.  Don't miss seeing the Winter Castle and It's a Small World Holiday at night - they are both so beautifully lit, they are not to be missed.


The character meals are spendy.  And if you wanted to try somewhere like the Blue Bayou (located inside the Pirates of the Caribbean ride), that is kind of costly.  And if your group decides to have a really nice, elegant meal at somewhere like Napa Rose in the GCH (very well-reviewed by critics and guests), that is quite costly too.  So if you try any or all of those once and want to go back and do them again, it may be a bit on the spendy side, but you may feel it is worth it.

Other than Goofy's Kitchen character meal, which has a great buffet, great characters and lots of choices, there is also Ariel's Grotto in DCA (considered "premium dining" by Disney and also a bit of $$$), Storytellers Cafe Critter Breakfast at the GCH, Minnie & Friends breakfast in DL and Surf's Up with Mickey and Friends in the PPH.  Minnie's has tons of characters.  Surf's Up is the only one where you can find Mickey.  The Critter Breakfast allows you to have the buffet or order off the menu.

I am not sure about the money for souvenirs.  That sounds like a lot of money to spend on souvenirs, and I guess it depends on how much the kids like the souvenirs, but you may want to be prepared.  Is this a once-in-a-lifetime trip?  Do you foresee being able to get back to DLR any time soon?  If you think this is a one-time deal, and your dad is willing to go all out, then maybe go all out.  I am one who, when I had the money in the past (which I do not have now), I would spend like crazy.  If your dad wants to do these separate birthday days for the kids (which I think is wonderful!), and wants to take advantage of some of the great holiday merchandise available, it might add up.

I will keep thinking of any other suggestions and tips or ideas.  In the meantime, I hope our other DIS-friends will jump in and offer words of wisdom.

And we still need to find out if there are any special meals at DLR specifically on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day - we haven't been able to get an answer to that yet, but we will, eventually!!


----------



## MattsPrincess

does anyone have any pictures from New Years Eve? Like, the "dance parties" at DCA, or the hats they hand out or anything like that?


----------



## scrappinbear78

Thanks so much for the tips...I did forget to say that I am personally on a feeding tube, but I do need the food tips for my family.  I will try to sneak a little taste in of some things just because it is too good to pass up, but I sure pay the consequences.  This is a once in a lifetime trip, there is no way I will ever be able to afford this and after my dad does this, my kids will expect it so I could never top it.  That is the bad thing about it, is my dad spoils my kids then I have to try and keep it up.  It is tough.  The kids have learned though that they don't get everything that they want.  I think just the pictures are a memory and my husband is a professional photographer so I know I will have some amazing photographs..I am also an avid scrapbooker as well..so that will be something that they will have forever to cherish.  I am not a huge souvanier person because I know they will come home throw it in the bedroom and forget about it.  The pictures will last much longer and they will remember the moments they had.  I know that he is doing a breakfast meal with the characters as well as the goofy meal.  I am just excited to go and live out my dream as well.  Even though I don't have the energy I had 5 yrs ago, I know that I will have a blast with my kids and just the memory they will have will be spectacular.  Anyway, time to make dinner for the family.  Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## tksbaskets

MattsPrincess said:


> does anyone have any pictures from New Years Eve? Like, the "dance parties" at DCA, or the hats they hand out or anything like that?



NYE 1009/2010 hats (and noise maker)





One of the stages at DCA getting ready.  By the Monsters, Inc ride





You can see the big stage going up behind the Partners statue at DL





This is all in Day 6 of my trip report (link in my signature below).  I must admit we have been at WDW or DL for many a NYE and never stayed in the park for the countdown   We usually view the fireworks from our hotel.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Here are some more pics (I am trying not to re-post the same pics I did earlier in the thread!):



































This one is a repost - but it's my favorite!


----------



## tksbaskets

Boy those are GREAT night time photos~


----------



## deejdigsdis

Kayla's Mom said:


> Here are some more pics (I am trying not to re-post the same pics I did earlier in the thread!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a repost - but it's my favorite!



Love your pictures, as usual!   Is it just me, or does that Santa with your daughter look more like a Mrs. Claus than a Mr. Claus???


----------



## deejdigsdis

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so this is my first time here.  I just discovered this message board.  We are going to WDL this Christmas from the 19th through the 26th.  I have NEVER been to DL, thus neither have my kids.  My dad is going all out.  He is paying well over 7 grand for the trip (and we only live in Oregon).  He is buying the special vacation package with the tree and stockings as well as the tour.  He is also doing a special birthday "day" for each of the kids while we are there as well as an anniversary "day" for my husband and I.  I am actually disabled and will require a wheelchair (which he already has reserved and will be waiting in the hotel room).  He has purchased a 5 day meal plan with a character meal and goofy breakfast.  We are staying in Paradise Pier in a suite...he is going all out.  He has the park hopper and everything.  We are taking the train down and back...are there any suggestions.  What is the weather usually like?  We usually are in the 30's in Oregon by then, is it a lot warmer in Cali at that time?  Just curious what to expect.  I have spent over 5 hrs today looking through this thread and reading posts and I am even more excited to go, but just curious if there are any other suggestions.  My dad is wanting to take close to a grand or two for souvaniers too, but I don't know if I really want to spend that much on souvaniers...or are they that spendy that we would need that much for 3 kids...also since we will be there for 8 days and only have a 5 meal ticket is it real spendy for the rest of the meals?  We didn't want to be locked in for all meals and wanted to be able to choose for a couple..for instance if we really liked one restraunt and wanted to go back again.  Any information would be greatly appreciated as well as any information for disabled people...I will try to find a thread for disabled people as well as this one, but I found this one first so I started with it.  Thanks again in advance.



I'm very excited for you!  I hope you have a wonderful time with your family!   We went last Nov. while Disneyland was dressed for Christmas and it was so beautiful.  At night it "snows" in several areas of the park.  That was one of the highlights for me.  You can get a map of the park when you enter through the turnstiles.  On the map, pictures of snowflakes mark the areas where the "snow" will fall.  Being from Oregon, I'm sure you've seen your share of snow, but something about the Disneyland snow is so magical!  I also loved the Christmas music that was playing constantly throughout the park, something you might not have picked up from the pictures on this thread.   Ah, if only we could include those holiday sounds here as well.   I agree with Sherry that the souvenir budget sounds quite high.  Sherry does a really good job with covering all the bases, so I don't think I have anything else to add.  And how great is it that your husband is a professional photographer!  We look forward to your photo additions on this thread when you return!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

tksbaskets said:


> Boy those are GREAT night time photos~



Thank you!  



deejdigsdis said:


> Love your pictures, as usual!   Is it just me, or does that Santa with your daughter look more like a Mrs. Claus than a Mr. Claus???



No it's not just you -- Santa was looking a little feminine that day!


----------



## Kayla's Mom




----------



## Sherry E

Scrappinbear78 - speaking of souvenirs...

It also occurred to me that, since each of your kids will have a special birthday day when you are at DLR this December, perhaps one of the things that would be really cool to do would be making bears (or other stuffed friends) at the Build-a-Bear workshop.  They make it very fun for kids (and adults) there, and everyone can build their own furry friend - and even buy little Disney-themed accessories or clothing.  Plus, since it will be the holiday season, I wouldn't be surprised if there is holiday-themed stuff too.

And.....be sure to get a Disney-themed Mr. Potato Head!!  The only place they are sold in DLR (as far as I know) is at Engine Ears in DCA.  You pay something like $18 for as many pieces as you can cram into a box, and they are all Disney-themed Potato pieces (some of them will be holiday pieces too).  That's a great, fun thing for kids to do.  There is the smaller $18 size and a bigger $36 size (though prices may have gone up in the last 2 years).

So, even though I thought the $2000 on souvenirs sounded like a lot, I know how quickly things can add up.  Since it's a combo anniversary-birthday-holiday celebration, as well as being a once in a lifetime adventure, you may want to just let your dad figure in that souvenir money to the overall budget, and keep it there...just in case.  You don't have to spend it, of course, but it seems like this is going to be such a special trip that it may be worth it - even if you buy things at DLR and the kids don't receive or see all of them right away (you save some for another day or special occasion and give them then).

By the way, you can have all of your merchandise purchases sent back to the hotel since you will be staying on Disney property.  The shops will send everything, for free, back to the PPH and it is ready at the Bell Desk the following morning.  It's so much easier than getting a locker or schlepping stuff around with you.

You will find that your PPH suite has festive, adorable Mickey ears bath products in the bathrooms.  Your kids will love these!  Heck, I love them and I am an adult!!  If you want the Mousekeeping staff to leave more Mickey bath products each day (which they expect to do for every night you are there), then take each day's supply and stash it somewhere.  Then, while you all are in the parks having fun, Mousekeeping will leave more bottles (and they are very sought-after bath products here on the DIS!!) and you will be greeted by them in the bathroom when you return!!


Anyone else out there with suggestions for what Scrappinbear78 can do, eat, buy, see, etc. on this once in a lifetime DLR holday trip - please jump in!!!  I know I am skipping things and I need the help of other people!!


----------



## scrappinbear78

You guys have me wanting to leave tomorrow and go.  I am an absolute bear lover.  I can easily go into build-a-bear workshop and spend $100 just on myself.  I have about 30 bab workshop bears and they all have names to go with them, call me crazy...but I love my bears.  They all have clothes and everything to go with them as well.  They are stashed all over the house.  my husband jokes around with me that if we ever had the money to build our own house, that we would have to build a room just for the bears.  Anyway, the Mr. Potato head thing sounds amazing and I might just have to have the kids do that....even though they are older and they don't like Mr. Potato head, even if it is a combined effort and they do one to sit on a shelf for a memory that would be awesome.  As far as the soaps and things...those sound amazing...we will definately have to at least make sure that everyone has a set to come home with.  I can't wait.  I am so glad that we are going to be there for 8 days because for one I don't think my body could capture everything in a couple days, and two I just really want to be able to take everything in and have pictures of everything.  My husband can easily take 3000 pictures for an 8 hr wedding, so I can't even imagine what we will come home with from the trip.  I am sure by next Christmas I will still be sorting and printing pictures...hehe.  I will have to use some of the souviner money just to print pictures when we come home...I will probably have to use about 4 or 5 scrapbooks just to scrap all the pictures...it will take me years hehe.  Anyway, I can't wait.  I know that I will be one of the biggest kids.  Unfortunatly I won't be able to ride any rides, but I can watch my kids enjoy them.  I can enjoy the sites and sounds.


----------



## specialks

scrappinbear78 said:


> Unfortunatly I won't be able to ride any rides, but I can watch my kids enjoy them.  I can enjoy the sites and sounds.



scrappinbear78 -- this is one of the best things about DL & DCA.  Our first trip was in 2008 and my husband and I were both so amazed at how wonderful it is just "soaking up the atmosphere" of the DLR.  There is so much to see and experience, not just rides.  One of my favorite things as a mom is seeing my kids come off a ride they enjoyed or meeting a favorite character.  The smiles on their faces and the light in their eyes just touches a mother's heart.  Enjoy your trip and have fun making lasting memories!


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> You guys have me wanting to leave tomorrow and go.  I am an absolute bear lover.  I can easily go into build-a-bear workshop and spend $100 just on myself.  I have about 30 bab workshop bears and they all have names to go with them, call me crazy...but I love my bears.  They all have clothes and everything to go with them as well.  They are stashed all over the house.  my husband jokes around with me that if we ever had the money to build our own house, that we would have to build a room just for the bears.  Anyway, the Mr. Potato head thing sounds amazing and I might just have to have the kids do that....even though they are older and they don't like Mr. Potato head, even if it is a combined effort and they do one to sit on a shelf for a memory that would be awesome.  As far as the soaps and things...those sound amazing...we will definately have to at least make sure that everyone has a set to come home with.  I can't wait.  I am so glad that we are going to be there for 8 days because for one I don't think my body could capture everything in a couple days, and two I just really want to be able to take everything in and have pictures of everything.  My husband can easily take 3000 pictures for an 8 hr wedding, so I can't even imagine what we will come home with from the trip.  I am sure by next Christmas I will still be sorting and printing pictures...hehe.  I will have to use some of the souviner money just to print pictures when we come home...I will probably have to use about 4 or 5 scrapbooks just to scrap all the pictures...it will take me years hehe.  Anyway, I can't wait.  I know that I will be one of the biggest kids.  Unfortunatly I won't be able to ride any rides, but I can watch my kids enjoy them.  I can enjoy the sites and sounds.



Scrappinbear78 - 

Your husband will get some fantastic shots around DLR - because everything is so photogenic, especially around the holidays.  And you know we will look forward to seeing all of the photos when you return home!!

I don't know how much of a chance you have had to explore other areas of the DIS, but just in case you didn't see these threads, they may be of interest to you:

First of all, here is a photo of the Mickey ears bath products you will find in your PPH bathrooms, and you will get a new supply every day (I tend to hoard them when I stay onsite, and you can find them at either the PPH or the DLH, but not the GCH):






Next, here is our character meal photo & info thread, so you can get a good idea of which characters you will see at Goofy's Kitchen and at any other meals you may want to try (start at the last page of the thread and work backwards, so you will see the more recent photos first):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2234435

If you are doing the Goofy's Kitchen breakfast/brunch meal, you might be interested in seeing the wide array of food offerings they have - it's a huge buffet with something for everyone in the family.  Here is a link to a page from Disneynerd420's trip report of last Fall.  Scroll down to Post #338 and Post #339 and see all the yummy goodies your family has to look forward to!:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2268157&page=23

Next, Bumbershoot, who has posted on this thread and is a regular on the DIS, stayed in a PPH suite in December of 2008, I think.  Here is a link to the page in her trip report where she posted photos of the PPH suite (actually, it's a really great trip report in general, but I thought you might like to see the PPH suite photos first!):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1986475&page=13


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I completely forgot to comment before - I, too, thought that the Santa in Kayla's Mom's photo looked a little....well...female!  That was the first thing I noticed - Santa has womanly eyes!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

It can't be the Christmas season w/out the craziness of New Year's Eve!

*2006/07* 

In front of the castle

























*2007/08*

Plaza Pavilion










In front of the castle



































*2009/10*

Rivers of America










In front of the castle





DCA


----------



## tksbaskets

So THAT's what DL looks like on NYE if you actually stay awake to ring in the new year!  Perhaps we'll stay at the park this year....or maybe not   Thanks for sharing.  Your night time pictures are great!


----------



## azdisneylover

Scrappinbear78,
 I am so excited for you! Your family is going to have a wonderful time! When we stayed at the PPH last November, we had a great time. Everyone was friendly and so helpful. The only complaint was the elevators. They are extremely slow. Your children may want to try out the slide and the jacuzzi. If your children are into Legos, there is a Lego store in Downtown Disney (where you get off and on the Monorail). We went into the store a few times to look around so our kids could see what they had, and on the LAST day, we went in and they picked out what Legos they wanted. (This way, we didn't lose any Legos in the room).
The light sabers are $10.00 and they only take cash! Maybe you can check out the Disney store website to get a feel of what they sale and the prices. 
There are threads with the yummy foods (Tigger Tails, and the Mickey Snowman treat, etc and the prices). When we wanted a drink other than water, we got the Tinkerbell Slushy in the souveneir cup. Each child now has a cool DL cup. 
There is a thread on cleaning pennies for doing penny presses.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

I am armed with pics now - here are some more!


----------



## specialks

Thanks Kayla's Mom!  Those are great -- I so hope we get to see the Beast on our trip this Dec.  I've never seen him and he is one of my favorites!


----------



## aussiegirls

Well, I just thought I would share that we are going to Disneyland at Christmas 

I have been watching this thread since last year and it has probably been the main deciding factor in us going back for Christmas.  I am in loooooove with the photos and the thought of all the yummy food.  Also the thought of a white Christmas (albeit fake white) is too enticing.

Now that the kids know it is all official.

We are all soooooo beyond excited 

xxx


----------



## tksbaskets

aussiegirls said:


> Well, I just thought I would share that we are going to Disneyland at Christmas
> 
> I have been watching this thread since last year and it has probably been the main deciding factor in us going back for Christmas.  I am in loooooove with the photos and the thought of all the yummy food.  Also the thought of a white Christmas (albeit fake white) is too enticing.
> 
> Now that the kids know it is all official.
> 
> We are all soooooo beyond excited
> 
> xxx



You'll have a wonderful time!!  Glad you are going at Christmas.  It is something to see


----------



## Sherry E

I haven't been feeling well since last night - think I am coming down with a pesky virus. So I haven't had the energy to get on and comment on a couple of posts here that have come in since yesterday which I wanted to comment on.

But I wanted to thank everyone for continuing to keep this thread alive and chock full of questions, answers, info and, of course, the beautiful pictures!!  Hopefully this one-stop-shop "Disney at Christmas" super thread will help a lot of folks _plan_ all the details of their trips this year....and perhaps, it may even inspire a few folks to _make_ a holiday trip to DLR (like in the case of Aussiegirls!!).  I have even begun to see other DIS-ers refer people to this thread for Christmas info, which is fantastic, so I know we are doing something right!!  

Okay, back to my sick bed now!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I haven't been feeling well since last night - think I am coming down with a pesky virus. So I haven't had the energy to get on and comment on a couple of posts here that have come in since yesterday which I wanted to comment on.
> 
> But I wanted to thank everyone for continuing to keep this thread alive and chock full of questions, answers, info and, of course, the beautiful pictures!!  Hopefully this one-stop-shop "Disney at Christmas" super thread will help a lot of folks _plan_ all the details of their trips this year....and perhaps, it may even inspire a few folks to _make_ a holiday trip to DLR (like in the case of Aussiegirls!!).  I have even begun to see other DIS-ers refer people to this thread for Christmas info, which is fantastic, so I know we are doing something right!!
> 
> Okay, back to my sick bed now!!



Feel better Sherry!    It is fun that other people are referencing your thread


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Feel better Sherry!    It is fun that other people are referencing your thread



Thank you!  I am alternately trying to rest and stave off getting sick while watching "American Idol" and gearing up for "Lost" (I don't know what I am going to do when "Lost" ends).

But...a correction...this is *our* thread!  In fact, we don't even know if the OP who started it last year ever went to DLR for the holidays!!!  It just became the Disney at Christmas super thread...and it was and continues to be a team effort all around - and it seems like our efforts are paying off because people are enjoying it!!

I just bump a lot!!

Back to my box of Kleenex!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Thank you!  I am alternately trying to rest and stave off getting sick while watching "American Idol" and gearing up for "Lost" (I don't know what I am going to do when "Lost" ends).
> 
> But...a correction...this is *our* thread!  In fact, we don't even know if the OP who started it last year ever went to DLR for the holidays!!!  It just became the Disney at Christmas super thread...and it was and continues to be a team effort all around - and it seems like our efforts are paying off because people are enjoying it!!
> 
> I just bump a lot!!
> 
> Back to my box of Kleenex!!



It's funny, I was wondering if the OP realized how this thread caught on.  Or if they ever went!

Hope you are up and  in no time!  (I remembered seeing you use creepy-dancer-guy in the Halloween thread, which I should really visit more thoroughly because I think that's when I'll be going next.)


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> It's funny, I was wondering if the OP realized how this thread caught on.  Or if they ever went!
> 
> Hope you are up and  in no time!  (I remembered seeing you use creepy-dancer-guy in the Halloween thread, which I should really visit more thoroughly because I think that's when I'll be going next.)



I feel much better today.  I was that very early stage of getting sick where I think my massive vitamin popping was able to keep it at bay!

Yes, this creepy dancer guy  is the mascot for the DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie, which was essentially started by Belle Ella and it caught on!  So we all did the creepy dance -  - and we started getting bits of information about things happening at DLR for Halloweentime.  The official info will be coming out in July, I think, so we will keep dancing until then. 

But soon, we will all have to start doing _some_ sort of boogie over in this Disney at Christmas thread to get the vital information coming in (DLR's holiday dates and full schedule of activities, etc.) that will help everyone plan their trips...although, I don't foresee any real holiday info coming in until August or September!!  I have a feeling that, since things are being shaken up a bit at DLR this year for Halloweentime, Christmastime will be no different.  DLR may shift all of the holiday focus over to DL and keep DCA very minimal and WoC-centric as it seems they may be doing for Halloweentime. 

This could mean that the 'womanly' Santa in DCA will be ousted from her/his spot over in Paradise Pier this year....


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Sherry E said:


> This could mean that the 'womanly' Santa in DCA will be ousted from her/his spot over in Paradise Pier this year....


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry,
Glad you are feeling better!  

TK


----------



## Queen Elisabeth

We're going Dec 17-23 and I'm still trying to decide between HoJo and Desert Inn and Suites. Does anyone know if HoJo has historically offered Entertainment rates during the week before Christmas? At this point I'm leaning more toward Desert Inn and having a spa in our room for cold and aching winter feet, but if the Entertainment rate is available I might not be able to pass it up.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Sherry,
> Glad you are feeling better!
> 
> TK



Thank you, TK!

Although...I had to put this disclaimer in the Halloween at DL thread too - anyone who happens to be scrolling through this thread and comes across the pages with what would normally be my photos, you will see the Photobucket 'bandwidth exceeeded message'.  But it will cycle out eventually.  I think Photobucket restores the photos by a certain date or so automatically, so I just have to wait it out until they magically reappear.  It's so strange - I haven't added anything new to Photobucket lately, and yet they tell me my bandwidth has been exceeded!!??  This has happened to other DIS-ers, inexplicably, too.  I guess it was my turn on the Photobucket hit list!




Queen Elisabeth said:


> We're going Dec 17-23 and I'm still trying to decide between HoJo and Desert Inn and Suites. Does anyone know if HoJo has historically offered Entertainment rates during the week before Christmas? At this point I'm leaning more toward Desert Inn and having a spa in our room for cold and aching winter feet, but if the Entertainment rate is available I might not be able to pass it up.



That's a good question, Queen Elisabeth - I have not yet stayed at HoJo's or DI&S, so I cannot address that.  It seems like the week before Christmas may be cutting it close for an actual Entertainment Rate, but I could be very wrong on that because I have no clue.  Hopefully one of our seasoned HoJo's guests in this thread can answer that for you.  If nothing else, at least you can get the 15% DISboards discount, I think.



Kayla's Mom said:


>



 I guess if they can have manly characters (like the Queen of Hearts), they can have Santas who look like - or are - women!!


----------



## MattsPrincess

quick question (and a bump to get us up off of page 2! lol)

about the cocoa they have throughout the park, does anyone know how they make it? do they do it with milk? if they do, can you ask for it to be made with water instead? i'm lactose intolerant, but i dont want to miss out on disney cocoa.

also, we're gonna book the holiday tour which says it includes a cup of cocoa. any way i could request for that to be non dairy? or maybe a coffee or cider instead? if not, no big. DH will get and extra cup and i'll still get to keep the mug!


----------



## aussietravellers

MattsPrincess said:


> quick question (and a bump to get us up off of page 2! lol)
> 
> about the cocoa they have throughout the park, does anyone know how they make it? do they do it with milk? if they do, can you ask for it to be made with water instead? i'm lactose intolerant, but i dont want to miss out on disney cocoa.
> 
> also, we're gonna book the holiday tour which says it includes a cup of cocoa. any way i could request for that to be non dairy? or maybe a coffee or cider instead? if not, no big. DH will get and extra cup and i'll still get to keep the mug!



I am sorry, I can not remember if the Hot Chocolate (or Cocoa as it's called in the US I think) is made from milk or water but I did have it on the holiday tour and it was delicious.  We picked it up (along with a gingerbread man) at Toontown.  I would think that once you have made your holiday tour reservation and you go and check in at the tour area that you could mention your allergy.  When we went to Fantasmic, I have a severe, life threatening nut/peanut allergy, so I was told to go to Guest Services on the morning of our fantasmic night and let them know.  It was all organised and they were absolutely wonderful, not only did I get the regular tray of Fantasmic dessert but another full dessert tray full of different fruits.  I ended up sharing it with the rest or our row as it was too large for me to eat.

So I would ask about the Hot Chocolate when you make the reservation for the tour and then on the morning of your tour go up to the tour counter window and ask then mention it again when you go to that same tour counter to check in for your tour and they might be able to call over to the Toontown place and request an alternative if it is made on milk and not water.


----------



## sierranevada

MattsPrincess said:


> quick question (and a bump to get us up off of page 2! lol)
> 
> about the cocoa they have throughout the park, does anyone know how they make it? do they do it with milk? if they do, can you ask for it to be made with water instead? i'm lactose intolerant, but i dont want to miss out on disney cocoa.
> 
> also, we're gonna book the holiday tour which says it includes a cup of cocoa. any way i could request for that to be non dairy? or maybe a coffee or cider instead? if not, no big. DH will get and extra cup and i'll still get to keep the mug!



Also not sure if it is make with milk but I have asked in the past to substitute either hot cider or cold milk for the cocoa for my son and was told they could not do it.  I believe that can give you a bottled water but that is not as fun!


----------



## tksbaskets

We did the tour 12/27/09.  I guess a few days too late to get the holiday edition of the mug but we were happy DISers





This is the special ONLY on the tour Mickey Gingerbread cookie - DOUBLE YUM





Thanks for bumping us from page 2


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I see...so the 'Holiday version" of the Mickey gingerbread man cookie (with the red ears and green buttons) is the one that is exclusively given out on the tour?  Of course, those cookies (the regular kind without the green and red) are sold all over DLR, but I had seen a photo of the green and red one before and wondered why I never saw that specific one in the parks!  Now I know why!!

I would really like to do that holiday tour at some point - for one, I would be much more interested in seeing the parade if I had great seats for it!  Secondly, I would like to get in the fast line for HMH and IASW Holiday, without the long wait.  I also would like to have the special pin that they give you on the tour.  I like the idea of randomly strolling through DL and singing Christmas carols (I have heard that some people do that on the tour)!  I would be interested in hearing all the different holiday-related info the guide conveys on the tour.  And I want that green and red Mickey gingerbread man!!  I love those cookies anyway, but a holiday version of them is too good to pass up!!


----------



## Sherry E

Sunday Bump!


----------



## myhouseofmouse

all this christmas talk, making me miss Xmas at disney...the hot cocco, the decorations, the lights, just the feeling you get when you walk in the parks..


----------



## Sherry E

myhouseofmouse said:


> all this christmas talk, making me miss Xmas at disney...the hot cocco, the decorations, the lights, just the feeling you get when you walk in the parks..



Myhouseofmouse - It is so wonderful, isn't it?  It _is_ an overall feeling you get, just as you said.  The whole experience is so immersive and all-encompassing.  Will you be getting back to DLR for Christmas any time soon?

I hope you have had a chance to kind of scroll back through this thread and just look at the beautiful photos provided by everyone (my pictures are not appearing at the moment because Photobucket is holding them hostage in Bandwidth Jail)!  I think this thread has inspired more than a couple of DLR holiday trips!!  I know that as the months pass, I am itching to get back to DLR during the season.  The holiday season cannot come soon enough for me!!

Stay tuned here for details and news as it comes in, and we can all plan together!!


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## Sherry E

Time to bump!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

More parade pics!


----------



## bbangel

I'm so glad this thread is still going. It was so helpful in planning last years trip. I'm taking my mom to the Rose Bowl Parade and since we are going to be so close we may as well take a side trip to Disney right? So we will be there in the dreaded between Christmas and New Years period but we won't mind. We did the holiday tour last year and it was wonderful to have a seat for the parade and to have the hot chocolate and cookie to munch while we waited. Oooh and the fudge tasting that felt like a bonus lol. 
Not sure what extra thing to plan this year. I wish they had hours and other scheduling info out sooner for us uber planners.


----------



## Lostgirlz

stitchsclan said:


> Hello everyone,
> hubby and I are thinking of suprising the crumb catchers with a trip to disneyland over christmas, never having traveled over christmas at all, I just wanted some opinions what is the park like, is it worth it that kinda thing
> 
> thanks



Worth EVERY minute. I was just there last Christmas, and you couldn't help, but just get into the spirit. I even went alone one day, and while at first I thought bummer i'm alone, but then all the awesome decorations, the snow in the evening along with the lighting of all the lights there's no doubt i'm thinking of not doing the Christmas maddness this year, and this be there one HUGE gift a week there.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

I love this thread!! A little over 6 months till my trip and I can hardly stand it!! The smells, the decorations, the music........etc. Doesn't get much better than that!

Here are a few older photos. These are from 2005.


----------



## Sherry E

I love every single photo by everyone!!  With each photo I see, I am all the more encouraged and excited to get back to DLR for a holiday trip.  (And the season starts in 6 months, which seems like an eternity.)  I am so happy that people are still taking the time to contribute - and that they still have photos left to contribute - to this thread!!  It will be a while before we actually get the official info (or even rumors) with dates and a schedule for this coming DLR holiday season, so it really helps to keep the photos coming in and the discussion rolling along.

I have a strong hunch that when the DLR HalloweenTime plans get ironed out and things get under way, the combo of the Halloween season mixed in with the World of Color crowds will likely be a good indicator of what DLR will do and how things will be handled for the holiday season.  Right now, there are probably plans for the holidays that are semi-cemented.  But if the focus on WoC while trying to celebrate Halloweentime presents any new, unexpected challenges or issues, etc., this will probably impact how DLR handles its Christmas agenda...because, as we all know, the Christmas season is a much bigger spectacle than Halloweentime.


Oooohhhh...goody!  It looks like Photobucket finally let all my photos out of Bandwidth Jail!!  Woo hoo!  I hated having so many photos in various threads around the board, and they all had that ominous "Bandwidth Exceeded" stamp on them in place of the actual images.  I felt like such a criminal!  But it looks like they are back!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I love every single photo by everyone!!  With each photo I see, I am all the more encouraged and excited to get back to DLR for a holiday trip.  (And the season starts in 6 months, which seems like an eternity.)  I am so happy that people are still taking the time to contribute - and that they still have photos left to contribute - to this thread!!  It will be a while before we actually get the official info (or even rumors) with dates and a schedule for this coming DLR holiday season, so it really helps to keep the photos coming in and the discussion rolling along.
> 
> I have a strong hunch that when the DLR HalloweenTime plans get ironed out and things get under way, the combo of the Halloween season mixed in with the World of Color crowds will likely be a good indicator of what DLR will do and how things will be handled for the holiday season.  Right now, there are probably plans for the holidays that are semi-cemented.  But if the focus on WoC while trying to celebrate Halloweentime presents any new, unexpected challenges or issues, etc., this will probably impact how DLR handles its Christmas agenda...because, as we all know, the Christmas season is a much bigger spectacle than Halloweentime.
> 
> 
> Oooohhhh...goody!  It looks like Photobucket finally let all my photos out of Bandwidth Jail!!  Woo hoo!  I hated having so many photos in various threads around the board, and they all had that ominous "Bandwidth Exceeded" stamp on them in place of the actual images.  I felt like such a criminal!  But it looks like they are back!!



Glad you made it out of Photobucket jail too   I have mixed feelings about being at WDW for Christmas this year...Time for a DL add on for our DVC


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Glad you made it out of Photobucket jail too   I have mixed feelings about being at WDW for Christmas this year...Time for a DL add on for our DVC



You know, I wonder...is there anything similar to this Disney at Christmas thread over on the WDW side of the DIS?  I don't go to the WDW forums too terribly often (though I do peek in on some threads here and there).  It all seems so overwhelming and until I actually know that a WDW trip is in the cards for me, I don't need to be overwhelmed yet!  But I would love love love love to see a WDW holiday thread - just like this one we have here - that solely focuses on photos and info about holiday stuff, because there is so much ground to cover over in WDW.  The holiday-related photos must be endless!  There must be one somewhere, but is it as active as this one is here, and in what forum would it be located?  If there isn't one, maybe we should start one over there...somewhere....and see what anyone has to post.

It seems like whenever I use the Search feature and try to look for a particular subject - like the other day I was trying to find threads with ONLY pictures of the Flower & Garden Festival at WDW - I either come up with threads that are 2 pages long and have no photos, or I find a thread that has all information and only 2 photos!!  I figured that someone, somewhere, must have started a photo thread on the Flower festival, but if they did, I coudn't find it.  I wanted to see pictures of everything - all of the topiaries, all of the flowers, etc.  I did find other pictures on DISboards, but not the threads I was hoping to find.

Anyway, my point in bringing that up is because, Tksbaskets, you were mentioning being at WDW for Christmas.  I would love to go to WDW during the holidays one time, but I would want to make sure I saw all that there was to see and that I didn't miss anything in case I never got back there.  And it just seems like there is soooooo much ground to cover, and so much time is spent waiting to get from Point A to Point B, unlike here at DLR.  I would kind of want to know beforehand exactly what to look for so I didn't miss a thing, so a thread like this for WDW's holiday season would be priceless.

There are some folks who have been to WDW in December and then came back, saying they missed DLR!!  So, even though WDW is so much bigger and grander, and thus, the holiday stuff is much more spectacular (like the Osborne Family thing), there may be something more appealing about the DLR holiday celebration experience.  That smaller, more intimate feel of DLR may lend itself a little better to the holiday feeling.  Just as folks say that DL has more rides and attractions packed into it per square foot than any of the individual parks in WDW have packed in, I think that would also mean that there is more Christmasy magic packed into a smaller space in DL & DLR.  Wouldn't that make sense?  

So by that reasoning, I almost wonder if DLR feels a bit more magical and immersive in November and December than WDW does?


----------



## FlameGirl




----------



## FlameGirl




----------



## Kayla's Mom

^^^^
GREAT shot!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Ooooh!  Those pictures are awesome, FlameGirl!  I love the contrast of the sky color with the HMH decorations.  It has kind of an eerie glow to it!  Was that the natural light or is that enhanced in any way?  Either way, it's great!

Actually, we could probably use those pictures over in the Halloween thread too (that's the good thing about HMH - it serves a couple of different purposes!)!  They're amazing!!!


----------



## FlameGirl

Sherry E said:


> Ooooh!  Those pictures are awesome, FlameGirl!  I love the contrast of the sky color against the HMH decorations.  It has kind of an eerie glow to it!  Was that the natural light or is that enhanced in any way?  Either way, it's great!
> 
> Actually, we could probably use those pictures over in the Halloween thread too (that's the good thing about HMH - it serves a couple of different purposes!)!  They're amazing!!!



Thanks!  

The color was not enhanced in any way.  I did add a subtle vignette to the edges, but that's it.


----------



## FlameGirl

It's funny, because I've been reading this thread with interest, but I have a completely different perspective.

The ONLY time we ever get to make our annual trip to DLR is right after Thanksgiving, after the holiday decorations are up.  I can't tell you how much I miss the normal HM, without the NBC overlay.  I like the overlay fine, but it's been years since I've been able to experience my beloved HM.  The holiday decorations are, of course, beautiful.  And the weather is very mild, and the crowds are usually much lighter.  So I suppose I shouldn't complain.  I do long for the long days of summer when the park is open during the week past 8:00 PM...you SoCal peeps that are just a quick drive away are really lucky.  It's a production for us to get there, and our summers are far too busy with the other stuff we do each year that it's just not possible to squeeze in a trip to DL.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> You know, I wonder...is there anything similar to this Disney at Christmas thread over on the WDW side of the DIS?  I don't go to the WDW forums too terribly often (though I do peek in on some threads here and there).  It all seems so overwhelming and until I actually know that a WDW trip is in the cards for me, I don't need to be overwhelmed yet!  But I would love love love love to see a WDW holiday thread - just like this one we have here - that solely focuses on photos and info about holiday stuff, because there is so much ground to cover over in WDW.  The holiday-related photos must be endless!  There must be one somewhere, but is it as active as this one is here, and in what forum would it be located?  If there isn't one, maybe we should start one over there...somewhere....and see what anyone has to post.
> 
> It seems like whenever I use the Search feature and try to look for a particular subject - like the other day I was trying to find threads with ONLY pictures of the Flower & Garden Festival at WDW - I either come up with threads that are 2 pages long and have no photos, or I find a thread that has all information and only 2 photos!!  I figured that someone, somewhere, must have started a photo thread on the Flower festival, but if they did, I coudn't find it.  I wanted to see pictures of everything - all of the topiaries, all of the flowers, etc.  I did find other pictures on DISboards, but not the threads I was hoping to find.
> 
> Anyway, my point in bringing that up is because, Tksbaskets, you were mentioning being at WDW for Christmas.  I would love to go to WDW during the holidays one time, but I would want to make sure I saw all that there was to see and that I didn't miss anything in case I never got back there.  And it just seems like there is soooooo much ground to cover, and so much time is spent waiting to get from Point A to Point B, unlike here at DLR.  I would kind of want to know beforehand exactly what to look for so I didn't miss a thing, so a thread like this for WDW's holiday season would be priceless.
> 
> There are some folks who have been to WDW in December and then came back, saying they missed DLR!!  So, even though WDW is so much bigger and grander, and thus, the holiday stuff is much more spectacular (like the Osborne Family thing), there may be something more appealing about the DLR holiday celebration experience.  That smaller, more intimate feel of DLR may lend itself a little better to the holiday feeling.  Just as folks say that DL has more rides and attractions packed into it per square foot than any of the individual parks in WDW have packed in, I think that would also mean that there is more Christmasy magic packed into a smaller space in DL & DLR.  Wouldn't that make sense?
> 
> So by that reasoning, I almost wonder if DLR feels a bit more magical and immersive in November and December than WDW does?



WDW is grand in scale but none of the attractions themselves are re-done for the holidays.  

Sounds like I may have to start up a WDW at the Holidays thread...June of 2007 my boys had never been to WDW when it wasn't decorated for Christmas!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

I have just spent the last couple of hours looking at all the pictures on this thread - wow!!!  How wonderful!  I can hardly wait for my birthday trip in December.  I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of the inside of IASW and would be willing to post them?


----------



## tksbaskets

Grumpy Grandma said:


> I have just spent the last couple of hours looking at all the pictures on this thread - wow!!!  How wonderful!  I can hardly wait for my birthday trip in December.  I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of the inside of IASW and would be willing to post them?



Your wish is our command....We went on the Holiday Tour or I NEVER would have gotten my men on IASW.  We were glad we saw the holiday version 

Like a good DISer I had my flash off so there is a bit of a blurr.


----------



## azdisneylover

Does anyone know if on Christmas Day, any special meals at Disneyland, their hotels, or Downtown Disney? Anyone know what the park hours are on Christmas and what date the candy canes start to be made?
Wonderful, Wonderful thread. Thanks to one and all for sharing!


----------



## bumbershoot

> You know, I wonder...is there anything similar to this Disney at Christmas thread over on the WDW side of the DIS?



I've never seen one.

So much at WDW for December is hidden inside of extra events, so you have to look for the MVMCP threads, or the Osborne Lights threads (that's not a separate ticket event, of course)...but I've never seen anything that's really comprehensive.

The December parade at AK looks like fun, though.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump


----------



## azdisneylover

Does anyone know if there will be a special Christmas Day meal at either the hotels or the parks?


----------



## tksbaskets

azdisneylover said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a special Christmas Day meal at either the hotels or the parks?



I've never been there ON Christmas.  I'm curious too


----------



## Canadian Traveler

I have never been there before at Christmas and this may be a weird question but what is a Holiday Tour?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Yes, I would also like to hear more about the Holiday Tour and also the Haunted Mansion one.  And does anyone have the link to the Halloween thread?  Last and certainly not least thanks so much for posting the IASW interior pictures!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Yes, I would also like to hear more about the Holiday Tour and also the Haunted Mansion one.  And does anyone have the link to the Halloween thread?  Last and certainly not least thanks so much for posting the IASW interior pictures!!!!



Hi,
If you click on the link in my signature for our last vacation at DL, I have info about the Holiday Tour.  It was the second day of our vacation.  Worth EVERY penny


----------



## Sherry E

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Yes, I would also like to hear more about the Holiday Tour and also the Haunted Mansion one.  And does anyone have the link to the Halloween thread?  Last and certainly not least thanks so much for posting the IASW interior pictures!!!!



Here you go -

"Halloween at DL" super thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2408927

Happiest Haunts Tour info link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2294762


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

tksbaskets and sherry e thanks for the quick replay and all the wonderful information.  I'm sure that before my December trip I'll have many more questions.  Love this thread!


----------



## Sherry E

Grumpy Grandma said:


> tksbaskets and sherry e thanks for the quick replay and all the wonderful information.  I'm sure that before my December trip I'll have many more questions.  Love this thread!



You're very welcome!  Feel free to pop back in with questions any time.  Oh, and I think I can speak for all of us in saying that we definitely want to see your DLR holiday photos here after you make your trip in December!!  The more photos, the better!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> You're very welcome!  Feel free to pop back in with questions any time.  Oh, and I think I can speak for all of us in saying that we definitely want to see your DLR holiday photos here after you make your trip in December!!  The more photos, the better!



Yes!  We love photos


----------



## Sherry E

This was about to slip to page 2!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!

I asked Mariezp to contribute some of her DLR photos to this thread, so hopefully she will be joining us over here soon!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Bump!
> 
> I asked Mariezp to contribute some of her DLR photos to this thread, so hopefully she will be joining us over here soon!



Yeah a new thread friend  Hope she joins us soon.

TK


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Yeah a new thread friend  Hope she joins us soon.
> 
> TK



She's been to DLR at least a couple of times in November, when the holiday stuff was up or just coming up - so there's just no excuse not to share all the photos here!!  People need to see them!  I _think_ she may even have a couple of different shots that we haven't seen yet, as I recall from her TRs.


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so since I am new on here sometimes it is very hard to read the postings with all the abbreviations that are used.  I know the basic abbreviations like WDL or WDW, but what are the other ones like IASW or other ones?  It makes it really hard to figure out attractions or other things when you have no clue what you are talking about.  Just curious if there was a key to all the abbreviations that are used on this thread.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tksbaskets

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so since I am new on here sometimes it is very hard to read the postings with all the abbreviations that are used.  I know the basic abbreviations like WDL or WDW, but what are the other ones like IASW or other ones?  It makes it really hard to figure out attractions or other things when you have no clue what you are talking about.  Just curious if there was a key to all the abbreviations that are used on this thread.  Thanks in advance.



Welcome!
IASW - It's a Small World
HM - Haunted Mansion

Just ask about any others


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so since I am new on here sometimes it is very hard to read the postings with all the abbreviations that are used.  I know the basic abbreviations like WDL or WDW, but what are the other ones like IASW or other ones?  It makes it really hard to figure out attractions or other things when you have no clue what you are talking about.  Just curious if there was a key to all the abbreviations that are used on this thread.  Thanks in advance.



Hey there, Scrappinbear78!  Glad to see you back here!  We hadn't heard from you in a while.  I hope you saw the photo I posted for you a couple of pages back of the Mickey ears bath products at the Paradise Pier Hotel (so you will know what you're getting when you get there later this year).

Yes, there is an extensive abbreviations key, courtesy of HydroGuy:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520784

It may help you understand what other people are talking about a bit better, but don't feel like you have to stick to using the abbreviations if it's hard to remember to do so.  (Sometimes I forget to do it myself, or I just don't feel like it!)  We're just happy to have you here.

But here are some more commonly used abbreviations in this thread:

Disneyland Resort - DLR
Disneyland - DL
Downtown Disney - DTD
Disney's California Adventure - DCA
Paradise Pier Hotel - PPH
Disneyland Hotel - DLH
Grand Californian Hotel - GCH
Goofy's Kitchen - GK
Haunted Mansion Holiday - HMH
IASW - It's a Small World
IASWH - It's a Small World Holiday
Toy Story Midway Mania - TSMM


----------



## Sherry E

Monday bump!


----------



## hockey mom

Just read this awesome thread and now I can't wait to get there

We have booked a one bedroom at GCV for Nov. 30th to Dec. 1st. 

Just a few questions

When do they tape the Christmas parade?

We love our mugs and popcorn buckets and we are hoping they have a Christmas version- do they?

Is one day in each park enough?


----------



## Sherry E

hockey mom said:


> Just read this awesome thread and now I can't wait to get there
> 
> We have booked a one bedroom at GCV for Nov. 30th to Dec. 1st.
> 
> Just a few questions
> 
> When do they tape the Christmas parade?
> 
> We love our mugs and popcorn buckets and we are hoping they have a Christmas version- do they?
> 
> Is one day in each park enough?



Hi, Hockey Mom!!!  Welcome aboard!  It is an awesome thread, isn't it?  It seems to have worked its magic on a few people and inspired a few DLR holiday trips!

How wonderful that you are going to be at the GCV for the holiday season.  I know some disagree, but I really think that the GCH lends itself well to the holiday season because it has a sort of 'cozy' environment (dim lighting, comfy chairs and sofas to relax on and a fireplace in the lobby, as well as a piano player and guitarist) and is vaguely reminiscent of a sort of elegantly rustic mountain lodge in its decor.  It's not necessarily the sort of bright red and green coloring of the holidays - which is plentiful in every other area of DLR - but rather, it's kind of an earthy Christmas vibe.  

I hope someone else can confirm this for us, but I thought they taped the Christmas parade in DL last year in early December - like within the first few days of the month.  But, that said, I don't think it has always been taped in December.  I think that at some point it was done in November, but I could be wrong.

Yes, there are special holiday mugs, popcorn buckets and cups galore at DLR during the holidays!!  Sometimes (though not last year), they sell something called "peppermint pot cake" (essentially a cake stuffed into a collectible holiday mug and covered in peppermint sauce and whipped cream and candy cane shavings).  That was a pretty cute mug.  But even if they don't still do the peppermint cake, they will have other things you can get in cups and mugs.

Do you only have 2 full days to spend at both parks combined, or can you manage to squeeze in an extra day?  It's not that you won't be able to get things done in 2 days, but I think 3 days would be much better, to really give yourself time to enjoy the GCH and its surroundings, visit the other hotels, explore DTD and both parks, and really absorb all the little holiday details and bits of magic all over the place.  I guess it all depends on what you like to do at a Disney park.  Some people are ride-focused, and want to get in as many rides as possible and that's the main priority.  Others like a mix of some of their favorite rides, eating, shopping, taking lots of pictures, exploring the whole resort property and just soaking in the ambiance.  Your touring style will largely dictate how many days you should have.

If you have a Park Hopper, you can easily park hop, escape DL when it starts to get too crowded and head to DCA, or escape DCA if it gets too crowded with World of Color chaos and head to DL.


----------



## mariezp

Sherry! I'mmm here! Since you asked so nicely I thought I would pop over and contribute a few to the thread for starters. Believe me I have plenty more but I figure I will space them out a bit. I have to be honest. I have not gone through the whole thread so I have no idea if what I post has been posted before. Think I will just have to go back through the thread in my spare time. Should be a good way to build up for our trip in November. So here you go.... 
From December 2006
How about some Small World in holiday decor?


----------



## hockey mom

Thanks Sherry

I was just telling DH we need to add a day just to absorb it all and I see you agree.

Another question- can I use my 10 day pass from Disney World?


----------



## tksbaskets

hockey mom said:


> Thanks Sherry
> 
> I was just telling DH we need to add a day just to absorb it all and I see you agree.
> 
> Another question- can I use my 10 day pass from Disney World?



Unfortunately you can't use a WDW pass at DL.  I'm glad you are thinking of adding a day.  I think three days would be the minimum.  One full day at each park and then a day of 'hopping' which is very doable at DL.

Have fun!


----------



## DizDragonfly

tksbaskets said:


> Unfortunately you can't use a WDW pass at DL.



According to MouseSavers you can use your unexpired days from WDW.  
It was reconfirmed as recently as Dec 2009.  Has it changed since then?


----------



## azdisneylover

What about using the unused days from the WDW tickets and get one of those super dooper premium passes for ALL the Disney parks in the USA? It is $700.00. Just a thought!


----------



## Sherry E

mariezp said:


> Sherry! I'mmm here! Since you asked so nicely I thought I would pop over and contribute a few to the thread for starters. Believe me I have plenty more but I figure I will space them out a bit. I have to be honest. I have not gone through the whole thread so I have no idea if what I post has been posted before. Think I will just have to go back through the thread in my spare time. Should be a good way to build up for our trip in November. So here you go....
> From December 2006
> How about some Small World in holiday decor?



Thanks for posting the great pictures, Marie!!  Don't even worry about repeating anything that's already been posted here.  I think we all know that we have posted photos similar to other folks' photos.  That's perfectly fine.  Just post whatever you have & can take the time to post - good, bad, dark, light, with crowds or without crowds, on rides or off rides, night, day, food or merchandise - anything holiday-related.  The way I have explained it before is that we get new people tuning into this thread every day, and they are not necessarily going back through the whole thread to see all the photos (even though I hope they do, because they're great!).  The new folks may just look at the last couple of pages.  So taking that into consideration, people miss seeing a lot of the wonderful pictures of all the DLR holiday decor, etc. and we kind of need a constant 'supply,' of photos, if that makes sense.

Also, because this is a planning thread as well, with lots of questions and answers flowing through, we will be discussing planning-related things, so your knowledge of DLR during the holidays would be great to help us answer questions.  Since the actual official dates and holiday info won't be released for another 3 or 4 months, we will need to have little 'photo boosts' to keep this thread active for a while - until the next holiday season rolls around and people can take even more photos!!



hockey mom said:


> Thanks Sherry
> 
> I was just telling DH we need to add a day just to absorb it all and I see you agree.
> 
> Another question- can I use my 10 day pass from Disney World?



Yes, I think the extra day would be really helpful.  Again, it's not that you couldn't get anything done in 2 days, but 3 days would be so much better.  I find that when I go for 3-day trips, I still come away with things on my list that I didn't do or see, but you can get a lot done in 3 days!

I think someone else answered the ticket question.


----------



## bumbershoot

DizDragonfly said:


> According to MouseSavers you can use your unexpired days from WDW.
> It was reconfirmed as recently as Dec 2009.  Has it changed since then?



I haven't heard that it has changed.

Every day you will take your valid WDW tickets to the turnstiles, hand them over, and they will be switched out for a one day ticket.  If you have hopping on the WDW tix, you will get a hopper.  If not, you'll get a one-park ticket.  You don't get Magic Morning privileges (since you're being given a one day ticket, and only 3+ day tickets have MM on them), but if you're staying onsite you'll get MM in that way.

This might change in the future, since they started the Premier pass, but I haven't heard that it's changed at this time.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## hockey mom

Great- good to know. Thanks for the replies everyone.

I am so excited for this Christmas trip


----------



## Sherry E

Long overdue for a bump!


----------



## Sherry E

Anymore photos, Marie?  Christina-B-Na?  Tksbaskets?  Aussietravellers?  Anyone?


----------



## mariezp

Of course, Sherry! I always have more stashed somewhere. Here's a few for this round just to keep ye olde thread alive. Also from December 2006.


----------



## specialks

WOW!  Something new!!!  
I haven't seen the snowglobe before.  Do they still do that?  Does it light up or do anything special other than sitting there looking cute?


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures Marie!  Here is where I spent about 20 minutes the first day of our trip while my men were resting.  I didn't eat one but it sure was fun to watch them being made!

DTD:






_See the nice reflection of me taking the picture of the treats?_


----------



## azdisneylover

Those Mini Mouse apples look so yummy! Excellent picture! Will they slice the apple for you if you ask?


----------



## Disneylvrforever

specialks said:


> WOW!  Something new!!!
> I haven't seen the snowglobe before.  Do they still do that?  Does it light up or do anything special other than sitting there looking cute?



They had it up in 2006 when the snowman was in the holiday DLR commercials. & it actually didn't do anything but smile for everyone.



azdisneylover said:


> Those Mini Mouse apples look so yummy! Excellent picture! Will they slice the apple for you if you ask?



If you want to slice the apple, they will give you a plastic knife to do it yourself. It's really difficult using a plastic knife, but they won't do it for you.


----------



## mariezp

*Disneylvrforever*, I am so glad you actually remembered the snowglobe! I would have been at a loss to explain to *specialks *why and how long it was in the park. Just goes to show no matter how many park pictures you look through there will always be one that comes along that captures something new. I know after 10 years I still find new ones all the time.

*tksbaskets*, now you've gone and done it! I want a Mickey apple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alrighty, I'll be okay.... really I will... BUT if it were a chocolate covered strawberry I would be in bad shape!

Just in case anyone wants more holiday pictures.....
How about the parade. (in no particular order) Still from 2006



































I do have to say that Disneyland has some of the best looking Santas we ever see!


----------



## Sherry E

We've been hoppin' with actvity over in the Halloween at DL super thread, and it took me a while to get back here, but I wanted to make sure to thank you so much for posting those last couple of photo installments, *Marie*!!!!

We never get tired of DLR holiday photos over here - they are what has made the thread so magical, I think!


----------



## Sherry E

I can't let the Halloween threads steal all the thunder (even though we are all abuzz with the latest HalloweenTime information)!  We have to keep the magic alive over here until we get the Christmastime info coming in from the Disney Parks Blog!!!

So....BUMP!


----------



## mariezp

Hardly seems fair to make you do all the work, *Sherry*. Here's my last batch from 2006.


----------



## Sherry E

I wouldn't mind doing the work if I hadn't run out of pictures to post!!!!  So I am glad there are other folks out there who can pick up the slack and share their photos because that's what the people want to see in between planning and discussion!!

Those pictures are so cute, Marie!  And your daughter always looks so adorable!!

That photo of the Christmas tree is really nice - is that in DCA?  It looks particularly sparkly, for some reason, which is quite a feat in the daylight sun!!

And who doesn't love them some chipmunks in cute Christmas sweaters?  

Well, I'm ready for more photos!!!


----------



## sahbushka

I have been to DL twice over new years so will try to post some holiday pics when my home computer is up and running again!  I have loved looking through this thread!  Some really beautiful pics and really makes me hope we get to go over new years again this year!

SarahMay


----------



## Sherry E

sahbushka said:


> I have been to DL twice over new years so will try to post some holiday pics when my home computer is up and running again!  I have loved looking through this thread!  Some really beautiful pics and really makes me hope we get to go over new years again this year!
> 
> SarahMay



Oh that would be great, SarahMay!!  We'd love to see your photos - the more, the better!  This thread is definitely effective in inspiring people (including myself) to want to hurry and get back to DLR for the holiday season!  

Keep 'em coming, everyone!  We have a long ways to go before any substantial info on the holiday season agenda is released (about 3 1/2 months, I'd say).


----------



## Sherry E

It is long overdue for a bump!


----------



## Kiann3

Ok We are looking at going Dec 6th till 13th this year.  How busy is that in the past for those of you who have been there in December.  Also is World of Color going to be a year around or seasonal?  We are looking at staying at the Grand Californian again however would it be better to stay at PP and get a theme park view with concierge service?  

Thanks in advance.

Dianna


----------



## azdisneylover

There are Christmas stocking for $4.99 regular $24.99 at the Disney store online! They are really cute. http://www.disneystore.com/holiday-decor-classic-mickey-holiday-stocking/pdo/1250963/14420/


----------



## Sherry E

Kiann3 said:


> Ok We are looking at going Dec 6th till 13th this year.  How busy is that in the past for those of you who have been there in December.  Also is World of Color going to be a year around or seasonal?  We are looking at staying at the Grand Californian again however would it be better to stay at PP and get a theme park view with concierge service?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dianna



I _think_ World of Color is supposed to be a year-round thing (unless, perhaps, it does not catch on like Disney is expecting it to and they reduce the showings to seasonal). 

I have definitely been to DLR in December before, but not during those specific dates you are going.  I always seem to end up there on the weekend right before Christmas.  However, from all accounts that I have read from other people on the DIS, most folks seem to agree that the earlier to middle part of December is the best in terms of running into lighter crowds.  Once you get to mid-December and on through the rest of the month, it's pretty packed.  You will have a good chunk of time there, with weekdays too, so you should have lots of opportunities to avoid really heavy crowds, I would think.  A lot of folks won't even be free to get to DLR until closer to the actual holiday because of work and school.

Did you like the GCH enough to pay the money and stay there again?  I like both the PPH and GCH for different reasons, but there are times where I would prefer to stay at GCH because of the location.  Sometimes I would rather be at the PPH.  However, I have heard good things about the concierge offerings at PPH.  Actually, I think the way Pycees312 (who has tried all 3 DLR hotels' concierge lounges) described it was that there were more kid-friendly offerings at the PPH concierge than you could find at GCH.

I have heard both great things and less than great things about the theme park views at PPH.  I guess there is no way to tell which exact room you will end up in so the theme park view might be better from some rooms than others.  I have read some accounts that said there was not much of a theme park view but it was still being billed as such.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Toontown


----------



## Sherry E

Christina-B-Na!!  Great photos, as always!  Thank you so much for being such a wonderful contributor to this thread!  

I especially love the photo of Minnie's house because it shows the weather vane on top!!  I was just telling Deejdigsdis about the weather vanes in DL (many of us don't notice them because we don't think to look that far up!), and I couldn't recall all the ones I had seen.  I know there are several on top of rides in Fantasyland (Peter Pan has the pirate ship weather vane, if I remember correctly).  They are themed to the building or attraction where they can be found.  There are others too.  I know there are at least a couple (including the one on Minnie's house) in ToonTown.  It's just another one of those cute detailed things that Disney does so well, but that often goes unnoticed by guests.  

It just goes to show that when you are at DLR, you literally have to look in every direction, in the air and in the water, to find little gems!  You have to look up, up, up!  You have to look down at the ground (to see things like the detailed hoofprints and horseshoe prints on the ground in Frontierland).  You have to look at the tracks on the rides (you can see little rabbit foot prints on the Alice ride!).  You have to look eye level, right in front of you.  You have to look at the water (for fish or ducks or other sea life).  You have to look at the trees and plants because those are probably themed to their designated areas too (like the flowers near the Alice ride).  You have to look at the lamps and light fixtures for little details!  There is soooooo much to take in, and so many details to digest. All of the senses are involved - and at Christmastime, even more so!!

I love Disneyland!!!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Just thought I would keep this thread alive and post about Christmas since I am getting so excited for my trip and can't wait.  However I always beat myself up when the Halloween stuff starts coming out, wondering if I should go at that time of year instead, and since they are adding the Halloween party as a seperate event this year it makes me think it will be great and wonder if they will be adding anything new this year to the Christmas time, I am sure hoping they do.  I just can't break myself away from doing my once in a lifetime Christmas trip this year, can't wait to see that wild and wacky tree in Toontown and so looking forward to the decorations in Bug's Land, I am secretly hoping too that they still have the big California letters up and they look like candy canes.  Feel free to post lots of Christmas pictures, love the Toontown ones and Bug's Land ones, can't wait to be able to share my own photos as well. _


----------



## tksbaskets

jnjusoioa said:


> _Just thought I would keep this thread alive and post about Christmas since I am getting so excited for my trip and can't wait.  However I always beat myself up when the Halloween stuff starts coming out, wondering if I should go at that time of year instead, and since they are adding the Halloween party as a seperate event this year it makes me think it will be great and wonder if they will be adding anything new this year to the Christmas time, I am sure hoping they do.  I just can't break myself away from doing my once in a lifetime Christmas trip this year, can't wait to see that wild and wacky tree in Toontown and so looking forward to the decorations in Bug's Land, I am secretly hoping too that they still have the big California letters up and they look like candy canes.  Feel free to post lots of Christmas pictures, love the Toontown ones and Bug's Land ones, can't wait to be able to share my own photos as well. _



You'll have a blast!  Here are a couple of pics to crank up your excitement.  Here are the letters.  As you can see many people like to take pictures of them!





I did manage to sneak in this photo between the long line of families getting ready to take their pictures with it:


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _Just thought I would keep this thread alive and post about Christmas since I am getting so excited for my trip and can't wait.  However I always beat myself up when the Halloween stuff starts coming out, wondering if I should go at that time of year instead, and since they are adding the Halloween party as a seperate event this year it makes me think it will be great and wonder if they will be adding anything new this year to the Christmas time, I am sure hoping they do.  I just can't break myself away from doing my once in a lifetime Christmas trip this year, can't wait to see that wild and wacky tree in Toontown and so looking forward to the decorations in Bug's Land, I am secretly hoping too that they still have the big California letters up and they look like candy canes.  Feel free to post lots of Christmas pictures, love the Toontown ones and Bug's Land ones, can't wait to be able to share my own photos as well. _



Jnjusoioa -

We can't wait for you to be able to post your holiday pictures here!! 

I think you're making the right choice about which DLR trip to take.  If you have never done DLR at Christmastime before, then it's good to experience it at least once.  I think you will fall in love with it!!  It's so wonderful and beautiful at that time of year - you can see from all the photos that the IASWH at night, all lit up and colorful, and the nighttime Winter Castle, draped in 'icicle lights,' are worth the price of admission alone!

I know what you mean about feeling like you should do a Halloween trip.  It is tempting, now that they are adding more things for HalloweenTime.  But what I can tell you with absolute certainty is that, as much as I love HalloweenTime at DLR, it is not as immersive and all-encompassing as Christmastime is.  There is something that is missing in the full-on immersion department.  Christmastime/Yuletime is a whole different experience that really draws you in.  All of your senses are stimulated!  Everywhere you go, the holidays are in the air, in scents, in sounds, in sights, in tastes, etc.  HalloweenTime has just not quite reached that level yet (though I hope it gets there eventually).  

So if you have only one trip you can make to DLR this year, I think Christmastime - for the full immersion and overall enveloping experience - is the best choice. You'll make a HalloweenTime trip eventually, and hopefully, by then, there will be even more things added to HalloweenTime.

I would not at all be shocked if there is a Very Merry Christmas Party in DLR's future, if Mickey's Halloween Party is successful in DL this year.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> You'll have a blast!  Here are a couple of pics to crank up your excitement.  Here are the letters.  As you can see many people like to take pictures of them!
> 
> I did manage to sneak in this photo between the long line of families getting ready to take their pictures with it:



That's quite a feat!!  It is next to impossible to get those darn Mickey and Goofy Christmas letters in photos without families creeping up and into the side of the photo!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> That's quite a feat!!  It is next to impossible to get those darn Mickey and Goofy Christmas letters in photos without families creeping up and into the side of the photo!



You are so right!  I was very happy that my Canon Rebel has a fast shutter speed


----------



## Sherry E

My Canon is a point and shoot, and I have no idea how to work half of the features on it, but I don't think it has a fast shutter speed??  Canon SD880?


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> My Canon is a point and shoot, and I have no idea how to work half of the features on it, but I don't think it has a fast shutter speed??  Canon SD880?



Hi Sherry,
I don't think yours does.  My camera is a 'SLR' (single lens reflector) with a lens that can be changed.  It has an actual shutter like old big film cameras.  From "10 reasons to buy a DSLR camera" 

#5:
No Shutter Lag: Shutter lag is that awful delay between the time that you click the shutter on a digicam and the time that an image is actually taken. With DSLRs, there is virtually no delay between the time that you click the shutter and the image is taken. How many times have you missed a great photo opportunity because the camera didn't focus fast enough and then didn't take the shot fast enough once it was focused?

Can you say 'parade' anyone?


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Hi Sherry,
> I don't think yours does.  My camera is a 'SLR' (single lens reflector) with a lens that can be changed.  It has an actual shutter like old big film cameras.  From "10 reasons to buy a DSLR camera"
> 
> #5:
> No Shutter Lag: Shutter lag is that awful delay between the time that you click the shutter on a digicam and the time that an image is actually taken. With DSLRs, there is virtually no delay between the time that you click the shutter and the image is taken. How many times have you missed a great photo opportunity because the camera didn't focus fast enough and then didn't take the shot fast enough once it was focused?
> 
> Can you say 'parade' anyone?



Yep - those SLR cameras never let you down (I've admired the photo threads!!).

I wanted to get one of the nifty Nikon DSLRs last year when they were on sale for a low price (compared to what they normally are), but I decided to get a transitional camera first.  I hadn't had a digital camera in years, and I had been using a 35mm until it died.  So the Canon P&S was a good re-starting point into the digital world.  

I see that Deejdigsdis can do cool things with her Canon P&S and take ultra-clear photos.  I am sure mine can do that same stuff as well.  I just have no patience for the tome that comes with it (a.k.a the Manual) and have no idea how to work anything!!  Even the P&S cameras are too complicated!!  It's not the equipment that's the problem in my case; it's the photographer that's the problem!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Thank you for the great replies about the Christmas or Halloween thing I am in.  The only thing that gets me is that I know they have so many awesome villans out at Halloween, which I have never seen, I am a huge character person, at Christmas they don't have any extra characters out and about, but thats ok.  I am looking forward to the Christmas trip and maybe Halloween another year.  Thanks for the pictures too, can't wait to see more._


----------



## mariezp

*Sherry*, I can hardly believe that you finally ran out of pictures! After 37 years of trips you would think there would be no end!  And what's up over on that thread of yours? There haven't been any new posts in ages!
Yep, that was the DCA Christmas tree. And, thanks! I am biased and think my DD is pretty cute too. Even more... I love the fact that she is cooperative and lets me take all the pictures of her I want. She has become quite the little ham over the years.

*Kiann3*, we have been in the time period you mentioned. During the week the crowds were very nice but of course it always gets busier on the weekends. Keep in mind that park hours are shorter. However, with lower crowd levels you can generally get more done in a shorter amount of time. Also, the cast member party and the Candlelight Processional are early in that month and may be something to take into consideration. Here's a recent thread you might want to check out covering December trips. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2474156&highlight=cast+member+party 
Crowds, no crowds, shorter hours doesn't really matter! Bottom line the park is beautiful at that time of year. And heck, you will be at Disneyland so how could you not have a magical time? I totally agree with *Sherry*. I just love Disneyland! 

*jnjusoioa*, another vote for Christmas time in the park! BUT.... after that you will have a good excuse to make a return trip so you will be able to see the villians.

So... how about a few more pics? These are from 2008.


----------



## tksbaskets

mariezp said:


> So... how about a few more pics? These are from 2008.



These pictures are great!  I love the one with Santa turning the crank on the popcorn machine 

Thanks for sharing,
Teresa


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _Thank you for the great replies about the Christmas or Halloween thing I am in.  The only thing that gets me is that I know they have so many awesome villans out at Halloween, which I have never seen, I am a huge character person, at Christmas they don't have any extra characters out and about, but thats ok.  I am looking forward to the Christmas trip and maybe Halloween another year.  Thanks for the pictures too, can't wait to see more._



True...the villains do come out at HalloweenTime.  Although, it always seems that the villain you want is the villain that decides to take a lunch break just as you get up there to have your photo taken!!  I also wasn't fond of the Villains set-up by IASW last year.  I think they could put them against a better backdrop - something that looks Halloween-ish.  The places the villains have been for the last two years made the photos look like they could have been taken in summer!  They need to have somewhere spooky to put the villains!  I want to know it's HalloweenTime when I look at the photos!  Hopefully, by the time you make a HalloweenTime trip (maybe next year?), there will be even more stuff to look forward to.  If this years Mickey's Halloween Party goes over well in DL, they will probably start adding even more stuff to it and making HalloweenTime a bigger deal.



mariezp said:


> *Sherry*, I can hardly believe that you finally ran out of pictures! After 37 years of trips you would think there would be no end!  And what's up over on that thread of yours? There haven't been any new posts in ages!
> Yep, that was the DCA Christmas tree. And, thanks! I am biased and think my DD is pretty cute too. Even more... I love the fact that she is cooperative and lets me take all the pictures of her I want. She has become quite the little ham over the years.



Well, I have run out of anything 'recent' in terms of holiday photos.  I could certainly add more holiday DLR photos from other years past, but I ran out of anything from the last few years.  I only wish I had 37 years of specific Christmas at DLR photos!  I just have 37 years of DLR photos in general!  I think I went to DLR as a kid maybe twice around Christmas - and, of course, it was nothing like we all know it to be now.  It was not nearly the big deal that it is now.  But whoever took photos of those childhood DLR Christmas trips did not share them with me.  So it wasn't until about 1990 that I started getting the bright idea that I wanted to make Christmas trips to DLR as an adult, with friends, and I could take my own photos (we had previously been going during the heat of summer, and I was missing out on all that holiday magic).

I saw that you bumped my TR - thanks, Marie!  I have actually been silently brainstorming about this year's DLR trips - the time will fly by between now and the holidays.  Heck, HalloweenTime at DLR starts in 3-1/2 months!!!  Once Halloween comes along, Christmas is right around the corner!!  I just have not posted anything yet because I don't want to jinx myself.  Last year was such a fiasco in pulling any kind of DLR trip together.  This year, I thought I would silently try to plan some stuff and see what happens.  But I will go back to the TR and post something, just to keep it alive!  I think you rescued it from the depths of Page 2!!

I love those photos you posted above, Marie.  Even though I have seen them in your TRs, they seem to have a whole new magical life over here in the "Disney at Christmas" thread, so I feel like I am seeing them for the first time!!  I was waiting eagerly for that Santa-spinning-the-popcorn photo!  And I had forgotten about your window display pictures, but those specific ones are things we haven't seen here, I don't think!!

It's good that your DD is a ham for the camera - that way there will be no shortage of memories captured when she is young!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_We needed a little bump and I need to see lots more Christmas photos, so bring them on. Anyone have some great photos of Bug's Land during the Christmas season?? _[/I]


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Oh my gosh, we were on the second page again, where are all my Christmas junkies at. _


----------



## ado121

i have some christmas pics from disneyland in 2006 or maybe 2007. yikes. i can't remember. i have to download them off facebook as our computer crashed ahwhile back and took my photos with it.

whos going dec 5-12? wanna plan a meet up?


----------



## ado121

not sure what pics i have already shown but heres some from 2007.


----------



## ado121

heres some more...


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks for posting those lovely photos, Ado121!!  I guess this section of the DIS must be hoppin' because of all the World of Color threads and excitement, so this thread and others are moving down the page at warp speed!

When we start to get actual info and dates for the Holiday festivities at DLR coming in (probably in August or September), this thread will spring to life and questions will be coming in.  Until then, we need to pull out the photos!!

At least you all seem to still have holiday photos that were taken at DLR in the last 5 years.  I am going to have pull out mine from the '90s if I want to contribute anything else on this thread!!

If and when I ever figure out my plans or dates to be at DLR for the holidays, I will gladly meet up with whomever happens to be there at that tiime too.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I will be there from Dec. 2-6 and would be more then happy to meet up with some DISer's as I will be solo.  After seeing the most recent batch of photos posted, I am guessing that bill silver ornament ball is in a Bug's Land, how many of those do they have?? They are so awesome and I so can't wait to see them all. _


----------



## tksbaskets

Ado121 your pics are adorable!!  WOC, perhaps I need to go check out those threads.  We are sad to be missing that.


----------



## azdisneylover

When does Disneyland announce their Winter packages and rates? Is there a schedule when and where Santa is located? 
Christmas time is just a few months away!


----------



## simbalion74

I'll be at Disneyland between December 7 - 10.  After looking at these pictures I can't wait to see Disneyland being decorated for Christmas time.


----------



## Flitterific

azdisneylover said:


> When does Disneyland announce their Winter packages and rates? Is there a schedule when and where Santa is located?
> Christmas time is just a few months away!



Santa can be found at the Reindeer Roundup at Big Thunder Ranch.  The hours for 2009 were 10am-6pm but he wasn't there continuously so you may have to wait for him.

Anyway, here are some of my pictures from my Christmas trip last year 






pictures from HMH:



































Minnie's House





Pooh's Corner:


----------



## Flitterific

Here are some more...darn...makes me wish it was Christmastime at the Parks right now


----------



## tksbaskets

Flitterific your pictures are great!!  Thanks for sharing.  Now I want to go back too


----------



## sahbushka

Here are some of the pics I wanted to share....


































SarahMay


----------



## ado121

tksbaskets said:


> Ado121 your pics are adorable!!  WOC, perhaps I need to go check out those threads.  We are sad to be missing that.



ahh. thanks! i have another daughter and a baby son to add this year to the photos!


----------



## tksbaskets

ado121 said:


> ahh. thanks! i have another daughter and a baby son to add this year to the photos!



That is wonderful, congratulations!!  

sahbushka your photos are GREAT!  I especially love the one close up of the wreath over the castle door.  Thanks for posting them


----------



## Sherry E

azdisneylover said:


> When does Disneyland announce their Winter packages and rates? Is there a schedule when and where Santa is located?
> Christmas time is just a few months away!



In addition to Santa appearing at the Reindeer Round-Up in DL, he also appears at all 3 DLR hotels (usually he is at the PPH in the morning, he is at the DLH in the afternoon and he is at the GCH at night, but the GCH Santa is the only one with PhotoPass photographers).  Last year, Santa (the rather "womanly looking" Santa that Kayla's Mom showed us in a photo quite a while back) was also set up in DCA - so Santa was at a total of 5 places around DLR last year.  This year I am not sure if they will put him (her??) back at DCA because they want all the focus to go to World of Color and he/she may detract from that.  BUt I am sure he will at least be at 4 places.

Not sure when any discounted rates or packages come out for Winter.  Probably not for another few months, I would guess.



simbalion74 said:


> I'll be at Disneyland between December 7 - 10.  After looking at these pictures I can't wait to see Disneyland being decorated for Christmas time.



Fantastic!!  This thread has worked its magic on yet another person!!  I think we have been inspiring many a DLR holiday trip with this thread.  You'll love it - and then you have to come back here to post your photos!  



Flitterific said:


> Santa can be found at the Reindeer Roundup at Big Thunder Ranch.  The hours for 2009 were 10am-6pm but he wasn't there continuously so you may have to wait for him.
> 
> Anyway, here are some of my pictures from my Christmas trip last year



Wow!  I disappear for a few hours and then come back to see all sorts of new photos have appeared here!  Thanks so much for posting, Flitterific (but if you end up going for HalloweenTime instead, you have to post your HalloweenTime photos over in the Halloween super thread!!)!!  I have never seen those Pooh & friends holiday banners before, so you see?  There is always something new to disciver at DLR during the holidays!

Yay!  I am so pleased to see that people enjoy this thread and enjoy taking part in sharing their photos.  Now...if DLR would only hurry up and release the exact date that the season begins, as well as the exact holiday agenda.  Will they follow their own lead with Mickey's Halloween Party and decide to have a Very Merry Christmas Party?  Will the "snow" suddenly become exclusive to a paid party?  We have yet to find out!!



sahbushka said:


> Here are some of the pics I wanted to share....SarahMay



Awesome, SarahMay!!  Thank you for sharing your photos with us. I was wondering if you had gotten your pictures ready for posting yet.  I especially love the second picture - something about the angle and the red banner/flag thingy on the right-hand side.  The colors are so alive!!



Well, I don't know about anyone else, but I am ready to get back to DLR for the holiday season!!  We have a long, hot summer ahead, and then HalloweenTime.  But if we start planning our DLR holiday trips months in advance, it will seem like the season is not as far away as it is!!


----------



## mariezp

Loving all the pics. Gosh I wish I were there RIGHT NOW!



sahbushka said:


>


OMG! This has got to be one of the most precious pictures I've ever seen! Just look at that little fellows expression! What a cutie! Of course, Small World looks pretty too but I think he steals the show in this pic.

*Sherry*, I think as many times as you have sent folks my way that I could certainly bump your thread at least every now and then. I am glad to hear that you are cautiously working on a plan for a trip to DL. You should know by now that if plans with your old pals don't quite pan out that you would have no problem finding some of your Dis buddies to meet up with. I'll be there in November and look at all the ones in this thread alone planning for December already. I knew you would like the Santa popcorn dude! He is pretty cute. 

You are right! I will never have a shortage of photos of my DD.... well at least when we were at DL. I'll try to pop back in soon and post a few more pics but gotta run for now.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Sherry E said:


> Last year, Santa (the rather "womanly looking" Santa that Kayla's Mom showed us in a photo quite a while back) was also set up in DCA - so Santa was at a total of 5 places around DLR last year.  This year I am not sure if they will put him (her??) back at DCA because they want all the focus to go to World of Color and he/she may detract from that.  BUt I am sure he will at least be at 4 places.



Did someone say "Womanly Looking Santa"?!!!


----------



## mariezp

More from 2008... More detail shots.


----------



## Sherry E

mariezp said:


> *Sherry*, I think as many times as you have sent folks my way that I could certainly bump your thread at least every now and then. I am glad to hear that you are cautiously working on a plan for a trip to DL. You should know by now that if plans with your old pals don't quite pan out that you would have no problem finding some of your Dis buddies to meet up with. I'll be there in November and look at all the ones in this thread alone planning for December already. I knew you would like the Santa popcorn dude! He is pretty cute.
> 
> You are right! I will never have a shortage of photos of my DD.... well at least when we were at DL. I'll try to pop back in soon and post a few more pics but gotta run for now.



I remembered seeing the Santa popcorn dude in one of your TRs, but then I was beginning to think I had seen him in someone else's TR.  In any case, I knew he was something pertaining to DLR holidays that many folks had overlooked on their trips, so it's always good to see new stuff along with the usual things!!

Yes, "cautiously" is about the word for it in terms of any DLR plans for me.  Last year was such a fiasco in terms of getting plans together than I don't even want to risk jinxing myself by announcing any secret plans I may be hatching.  I want to weigh out certain scenarios in my head for a while, as I assess the money situation, and then make plans.  I am tempted to say (to my flaky friends), "I'm going to DLR at this time, on this day, for this long...and if you want to meet up, you can find me here."  It's a lot more fun to have friends along for some of time on the trips, but....if they all give me grief again, I know that I can go solo, and that I have a lot of picture-taking to catch up on (based on what I have seen in this thread!)!!! I get many more "detail photos" taken when I don't have anyone with me.

But hopefully, whenever I end up at DLR this year, it will be at a time when other DIS-ers are there and I can meet some of them.

I'll keep referring people to your TR, Marie!!  And it's exciting to know that now you will be adding another installment to your DLR TR (for the upcoming November trip)!!



Kayla's Mom said:


> Did someone say "Womanly Looking Santa"?!!!







mariezp said:


> More from 2008... More detail shots.



Oooooh!  I think we all _love_ the detail shots at DLR (I know I do)!  You captured some angles and things that haven't been seen yet, Marie!!  I knew it was a good idea to get you over here on this thread because you had done so many long DLR trips and you have a huge supply of photos for us to enjoy!


----------



## amamax2

Oooooh - I've just read through the first 20 pages and want to go so much!!!

We took my 83 year old mom two Christmases ago and it was such a magical trip for the whole family, and I'm dying to go back for the holidays - it is truly my most favorite time at DLR.

Anyone have any opinion as to the least crowded days:  either Nov 30 - Dec 2 (do the Tday crowds tend to hang around for the next week?) or Dec 14 - 16th (the week before most schools get out)?  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I love all these photos, they are all so bright and colorful, the way Christmas time should be. Was just curious, the huge ornament balls that are in Bug's Land, does anyone know how many of them there are all together and what colors, I know we have some photos on this thread but if anyone else would like to share, that would be great. 

Also I loved your post Sherry about what will the  Christmas season hold this year, I think I am secretly hoping for a Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party type thing for this year, not with that name as we need some other then WDW has, but it would be cool and very neat to see what Disneyland would come up with, so I hope they are brave and try it this year. /I]_


----------



## amamax2

jnjusoioa said:


> _I love all these photos, they are all so bright and colorful, the way Christmas time should be. Was just curious, the huge ornament balls that are in Bug's Land, does anyone know how many of them there are all together and what colors, I know we have some photos on this thread but if anyone else would like to share, that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I *believe* it is just those three - green, red, yellow.  I looked back on my pictures from two years ago and that is all I see from that scene.  In that same area are also huge "strings" of lights like you hang on your roof at Christmas time.
> 
> If someone can explain how to post pictures, I have some to share....
> 
> PS  Kayla's Mom, if you read this, what kind of camera did your DH use?  Those pictures are amazing!  (And I do know that it is the photographer, too, not the camera, lol.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


----------



## Kayla's Mom

jnjusoioa said:


> PS  Kayla's Mom, if you read this, what kind of camera did your DH use?  Those pictures are amazing!  (And I do know that it is the photographer, too, not the camera, lol.)



DH uses a Canon 40D, thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> .
> 
> I *believe* it is just those three - green, red, yellow.  I looked back on my pictures from two years ago and that is all I see from that scene.  In that same area are also huge "strings" of lights like you hang on your roof at Christmas time.
> 
> If someone can explain how to post pictures, I have some to share....
> 
> PS  Kayla's Mom, if you read this, what kind of camera did your DH use?  Those pictures are amazing!  (And I do know that it is the photographer, too, not the camera, lol.)



Do you have a free Photobucket account?  I suggest Photobucket because I think that's the easiest way to post photos.  All you have to do is upload some photos to Photobucket.  Then, somewhere either underneath or to the side of each photo will be 4 codes.  (Each photo has its own set of codes.)  The very last code in the set should be the "IMG code."  Click on that IMG code to highlight it.  Then copy (Ctrl C) and paste (Ctrl V) right here in your post, and voila!  Photos appear!!


----------



## amamax2

Thanks Sherry - I don't have Photobucket (have Kodak, Shutterfly, Snapfish, lol!) but should be easy enough to open one and upload some pics.

Kayla's mom - one more question for you: in many of the pictures there is NO ONE else around (except for the parade ).  Was the park truly that empty or did your DH just wait for the right moment to snap the shot?  (Sorry for all the off-topic questions, but on our trips, photography is my passion so while the "boys" ride over and over, I run around taking pictures.)

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Oooooh - I've just read through the first 20 pages and want to go so much!!!
> 
> We took my 83 year old mom two Christmases ago and it was such a magical trip for the whole family, and I'm dying to go back for the holidays - it is truly my most favorite time at DLR.
> 
> Anyone have any opinion as to the least crowded days:  either Nov 30 - Dec 2 (do the Tday crowds tend to hang around for the next week?) or Dec 14 - 16th (the week before most schools get out)?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



It seems a lot like, from what people report now on the DIS, that Thanksgiving weekend used to be crazy busy but is not as busy anymore.  So, just based on what the reports have been, I am guessing that your November 30th - December 2nd time frame may be less crowded than December 14th - 16th.  My guess is that everyone will be back at work and school on November 30th.  But, by the time December 14th rolls around, it's already mid-month and December starts to get much busier by the middle of the month because some offices and schools are already out on breaks.

So I think November 30 is the way to go (just a guess)!!



jnjusoioa said:


> _I love all these photos, they are all so bright and colorful, the way Christmas time should be. Was just curious, the huge ornament balls that are in Bug's Land, does anyone know how many of them there are all together and what colors, I know we have some photos on this thread but if anyone else would like to share, that would be great.
> 
> Also I loved your post Sherry about what will the  Christmas season hold this year, I think I am secretly hoping for a Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party type thing for this year, not with that name as we need some other then WDW has, but it would be cool and very neat to see what Disneyland would come up with, so I hope they are brave and try it this year. /I]_


_

I sort of want a party and sort of don't.  If DLR added in something completely and totally new that was exclusive to the MVMCP, then I would be a lot more intrigued to do the party.  However, if they start charging $60 extra just to go in and see the snow and parade, which have been part of every holiday season for years and years, I don't think I would be very happy with that.  I don't think a lot of folks would be happy with that, based on the reactions to Mickey's Halloween Party and the exclusivity of the Halloween Screams fireworks._


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I totally agree with you Sherry, I would want them to add something even more magical.  I agree with that, if they charge $60 just to go in and see the same stuff they have been showing for years, that would be wrong, hopefully as time goes on, they will add more to the Halloween party too. However those fireworks were amazing last year from the videos I saw, and can't wait to see them someday hopefully in person._


----------



## Kayla's Mom

amamax2 said:


> Kayla's mom - one more question for you: in many of the pictures there is NO ONE else around (except for the parade ).  Was the park truly that empty or did your DH just wait for the right moment to snap the shot?  (Sorry for all the off-topic questions, but on our trips, photography is my passion so while the "boys" ride over and over, I run around taking pictures.)



I think DH must have just snapped the shots at the right time -- we were there right at the start of the holiday season (mid-November) and while there weren't hoards of people there, it definitely wasn't empty.  It looks to me like he zoomed in on a lot of the shots to where you couldn't see a lot of anything other than what he was shooting.


----------



## Flitterific

tksbaskets said:


> Flitterific your pictures are great!!  Thanks for sharing.  Now I want to go back too



Glad you like them...they're not the best pictures I have though...I was too excited about posting them and didn't have time to go through all my pictures carefully.  I will post more later 



Sherry E said:


> Wow!  I disappear for a few hours and then come back to see all sorts of new photos have appeared here!  Thanks so much for posting, Flitterific (but if you end up going for HalloweenTime instead, you have to post your HalloweenTime photos over in the Halloween super thread!!)!!  I have never seen those Pooh & friends holiday banners before, so you see?  There is always something new to disciver at DLR during the holidays!
> 
> Yay!  I am so pleased to see that people enjoy this thread and enjoy taking part in sharing their photos.  Now...if DLR would only hurry up and release the exact date that the season begins, as well as the exact holiday agenda.  Will they follow their own lead with Mickey's Halloween Party and decide to have a Very Merry Christmas Party?  Will the "snow" suddenly become exclusive to a paid party?  We have yet to find out!!



Lol...thanks, Sherry!  I have to admit that the Christmas thread that you started last year was one of the main reasons that I decided to go then and I am sooo glad I did.  I am still trying to convince DBF to renew our APs and hopefully will be able to go both Halloween and Christmastime this year   Either way, I will definitely add my pictures to the holiday threads


----------



## amamax2

Kayla's Mom said:


> I think DH must have just snapped the shots at the right time -- we were there right at the start of the holiday season (mid-November) and while there weren't hoards of people there, it definitely wasn't empty.  It looks to me like he zoomed in on a lot of the shots to where you couldn't see a lot of anything other than what he was shooting.



Thanks for the info!!!  I think that is the trick - zoom in more to get those details rather than the big picture.


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Lol...thanks, Sherry!  I have to admit that the Christmas thread that you started last year was one of the main reasons that I decided to go then and I am sooo glad I did.  I am still trying to convince DBF to renew our APs and hopefully will be able to go both Halloween and Christmastime this year   Either way, I will definitely add my pictures to the holiday threads



Well, we have to give credit where credit is due - Stitchsclan was the OP in this thread, who asked a simple question or two about the holidays at DLR...and then disappeared after a couple of posts!!  We never found out if Stitchsclan went to DLR for the Christmas season last year, and if so, was it successful?  I wonder if Stitchsclan knows that their original question started a phenomenon - the super-popular, magical, addictive, immersive, all-encompassing DLR holiday super thread of this section of the DIS!!  I think I have posted the most here so it probably just seems like I started it.  I kind of just 'nurtured' it along for a little while (because I love me some DLR at Christmastime!!), then tried to bump it up during those slow moments when no one else had much to post, and then it kind of fizzled out right after the holiday season ended.  But, soon enough, other folks began to bump it and jump in again with their photos too.  And now we have new people joining in.  But, really, it's been a massive group effort all along, and we have a lot of wonderful regulars here who have all contributed photos, questions and answers from the beginning.

Yes, either way - whether you end up at DLR for HalloweenTime or Christmastime (or Thanksgiving) again, you must photos in the appropriate thread!!  Photos are always welcome and necessary to give these threads little bursts of color here and there!


----------



## amamax2

Oh my gosh, that is huge!!!  Help Sherry, how do I make it smaller?


----------



## aussiegirls

No need to make it smaller, it's gorgeous.  I am getting soooooo excited now 

xxx


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Oh my gosh, that is huge!!!  Help Sherry, how do I make it smaller?



It's a fantastic photo, actually - and I think the size of it contributes to that because we can see everything so much better.  Anyway, yay!  It worked.

Photobucket has a feature on its page somewhere (but they recently rearranged the layout of their pages, so I am still trying to figure out where certain things went) where you can resize each photo individually, or you can set the photos to be a certain size when you first upload them so that you don't have to go in and do it one by one.  And then it will re-save the picture for you as a copy or replace the original, whichever you prefer.  If you choose the "Tiny" or even "Small" options, it may be too small.  Medium is sometimes even too small.  

Actually, I don't think anyone minds the big pictures (I LOVE them!) - in fact, they really help to show the great colors and details.  I guess the only problem may come in that some monitors are smaller than others and so certain photos may get partially lopped off on the side for some folks (I was told that my photos were getting lopped off on the side when I used to post really big ones).  But I think we all enjoy the big pictures!!  

If you decide to play around with the resizing on Photobucket, look for the Edit feature, and then under that you will see Resize.


----------



## Sherry E

aussiegirls said:


> No need to make it smaller, it's gorgeous.  I am getting soooooo excited now
> 
> xxx



Same here!  I can't wait for it to be November and for the season to begin - even though I don't have a plan in place yet, I still can't wait!!


----------



## tksbaskets

amamax2 said:


> Oh my gosh, that is huge!!!  Help Sherry, how do I make it smaller?



Great picture and what fun that you can post pictures now    I make the pictures smaller in my photo program (Photoshop Elements) I choose the pics then export as a new photo .jpg at 1024x768

I like pictures big and small!


----------



## amamax2

Thanks everyone for the compliments and advice!  I may fool around with making them a teeny bit smaller as I uploaded about 30 pictures (Halloween and Christmas) to post to the two threads  

Yes, I am excited that I can post pictures now!!!!

I am out of town tomorrow so won't be able to do more till Mon.....but I have to say between the two threads I am getting that Disney obsession feeling.  We get passes every two years and just use the heck out of them (sorry all those *upset* with SoCal APs clogging the parks).  Halloween and Christmas are my two most favorite times at DL - it just seems so blah the rest of the year without all the decor.   (Though doesn't stop us from going.)


----------



## tksbaskets

amamax2 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments and advice!  I may fool around with making them a teeny bit smaller as I uploaded about 30 pictures (Halloween and Christmas) to post to the two threads
> 
> Yes, I am excited that I can post pictures now!!!!
> 
> I am out of town tomorrow so won't be able to do more till Mon.....but I have to say between the two threads I am getting that Disney obsession feeling.  We get passes every two years and just use the heck out of them (sorry all those *upset* with SoCal APs clogging the parks).  Halloween and Christmas are my two most favorite times at DL - it just seems so blah the rest of the year without all the decor.   (Though doesn't stop us from going.)



I love it that we have new DIS members helping grow our thread!  _(See Sherry, I said 'our' )_


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments and advice!  I may fool around with making them a teeny bit smaller as I uploaded about 30 pictures (Halloween and Christmas) to post to the two threads
> 
> Yes, I am excited that I can post pictures now!!!!
> 
> I am out of town tomorrow so won't be able to do more till Mon.....but I have to say between the two threads I am getting that Disney obsession feeling.  We get passes every two years and just use the heck out of them (sorry all those *upset* with SoCal APs clogging the parks).  Halloween and Christmas are my two most favorite times at DL - it just seems so blah the rest of the year without all the decor.   (Though doesn't stop us from going.)



Woo hoo!!  More photos on both threads!  I can't wait!!  Yay! 

I know what you mean about Halloween and Christmas being your favorite times at DLR.  I have also spoiled myself by making all of my last DLR trips during HalloweenTime and Christmastime.  I have not done a 'regular' DLR trip in ages, which is odd.  I grew up with regular Disneyland - no California Adventure, no Downtown Disney, only one hotel, no HalloweenTime stuff and the Christmastime stuff was not on the level that it is today.  And I _loved_ DL.  I still wanted to go back every year.  That was the best place ever.  It was my favorite place, ever since setting foot in it in 1972.  But at some point I discovered that my favorite place could get even more magical and my trips could be even better during Christmastime.  I decided I like DLR during the holidays best, and now it is hard to even conceive of going at another time!!  

So I am still enjoying my favorite place - just in a whole different way and with a new set of (adult) eyes, I guess you could say - meaning that my priorities as a kid at DLR were quite different than my priorities as an adult.  As a 4-year-old, or an 10-year-old, or a 15-year-old, I wouldn't have been saying, "I want to get photos of all the weather vanes around DL, and all the details and hidden gems."  Now I have all the years of DL experience under my belt, and many childhood memories of my favorite place, but now I can enjoy it with a whole new perspective and appreciation as an adult - and preferably during Christmastime and HalloweenTime!!



tksbaskets said:


> I love it that we have new DIS members helping grow our thread!  _(See Sherry, I said 'our' )_


----------



## MaiynaMouse

Kayla's Mom said:


> Did someone say "Womanly Looking Santa"?!!!



Really?????  I'm not sure why this is so funny.  He doesn't seem "womanly" to me.....he just seems like a guy dressed up in a suit, with a fake beard.....all for OUR pleasure, not his own.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

MaiynaMouse said:


> Really?????  I'm not sure why this is so funny.  He doesn't seem "womanly" to me.....he just seems like a guy dressed up in a suit, with a fake beard.....all for OUR pleasure, not his own.



I didn't really think much about it until a couple of other DISers mentioned earlier in the thread when I originally posted the picture that he was a little feminine looking and I can see that...certainly wasn't trying to be mean, heck, I certainly don't want to be put on the naughty list.


----------



## tksbaskets

I think ribbing the Santa was all in good fun.  Being a jolly old elf and all he'd probably laugh with us.  That Santa beats one we visited years back at a local mall that was actually kind of scarey looking.  

Of course this is my FAVORITE Santa at DCA:


----------



## Sherry E

I never thought we would be called in to explain why we were giggling about Santa!

Another DIS-er mentioned something about this Santa to Kayla's Mom quite a while back (when the photo was first posted), to which Kayla's Mom replied.  And then I added in that I noticed the exact same thing (and if 3 of us noticed it, chances are someone else did too, even if they don't say anything). I was not there in person to hear this specific Santa's voice or see the body language to know for sure, but just at a glance, looking at the photo, the eyes and cheeks look female to me.  The features don't look like that of a man, in my opinion.  To me, it appears to be a woman in a Santa suit.  Hence, a "womanly" Santa....which is not out of the realm of possibility at DLR, where females sometimes dress up in 'male character' costumes (like Mickey or Donald), and males dress up as female characters (some of us on the DIS call the Queen of Hearts "manly" because it's a man in the costume).  

So that's all.  Nothing more than that.  I can't speak for anyone else, but as I said, at a glance, without seeing or hearing this Santa in person, just looking at the facial features in this one photo it appears to be a woman to me.  In person, it would probably be a whole different story.  And the idea of a woman being Santa is amusing to me, just as the idea of a man being the Queen of Hearts at DLR is amusing to me.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I think ribbing the Santa was all in good fun.  Being a jolly old elf and all he'd probably laugh with us.  That Santa beats one we visited years back at a local mall that was actually kind of scarey looking.
> 
> Of course this is my FAVORITE Santa at DCA:



Now you see...the Goofy in this picture above looks like I would expect him to look.  But I have pictures of Santa Goofy from years and years ago (maybe at Goofy's Kitchen), and he had very long eyelashes, for no apparent reason.  When I posted the photo, someone on the DIS even commented on the long lashes.  That would be a "womanly" Goofy to me!


----------



## amamax2




----------



## tksbaskets

amamax2 said:


>



BEAUTIFUL!  Where was this lamp post?


----------



## amamax2




----------



## amamax2




----------



## amamax2

tksbaskets said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  Where was this lamp post?



Thanks!! 

It was taken on Main Street.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> So I am still enjoying my favorite place - just in a whole different way and with a new set of (adult) eyes, I guess you could say - meaning that my priorities as a kid at DLR were quite different than my priorities as an adult.  As a 4-year-old, or an 10-year-old, or a 15-year-old, I wouldn't have been saying, "I want to get photos of all the weather vanes around DL, and all the details and hidden gems."  Now I have all the years of DL experience under my belt, and many childhood memories of my favorite place, but now I can enjoy it with a whole new perspective and appreciation as an adult - and preferably during Christmastime and HalloweenTime!!



Absolutely!

Even growing up in LA, as a kid we rarely went - big family and just too expensive.  I remember going once at about age 10 when an aunt came to town; my mom claims we went at least one other time; I went for Grad Night; and then once in college with my then-boyfriend (now DH).  I don't remember being so enamoured of it then, but when we took our first trip with the kids (DS #1 aged just shy of 3 and DS #2 13 months), it was the most magical place!  To see it through their eyes was astounding.  And it was such a wonderful place for the WHOLE family - truly what Walt envisioned.  Since then, we have gone so many times and we all LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it.  We crave going there when we haven't been for awhile. 

We went to Paris several years ago and had to go to DLP!  Then last year to WDW.  And our goal is to eventually go to all the DL all around the world, lol, although the original we still feel is the best of them.

And in going so often, I love the rides, but also love finding all the new little details on each trip.  It's not so much about seeing the magic through my sons' eyes anymore (as their sole goal is to try to set records for riding certain rides the most times, etc,), but finding magic through my picture taking. And luckily, my DH is content riding the rides with the boys till he's sick, or helping me find new things to photograph.

PS I think the absolute best time for theming and decor was during the 50th Anniversary - did you go then Sherry?  Boy did the parks look drab after that was over, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Even growing up in LA, as a kid we rarely went - big family and just too expensive.  I remember going once at about age 10 when an aunt came to town; my mom claims we went at least one other time; I went for Grad Night; and then once in college with my then-boyfriend (now DH).  I don't remember being so enamoured of it then, but when we took our first trip with the kids (DS #1 aged just shy of 3 and DS #2 13 months), it was the most magical place!  To see it through their eyes was astounding.  And it was such a wonderful place for the WHOLE family - truly what Walt envisioned.  Since then, we have gone so many times and we all LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it.  We crave going there when we haven't been for awhile.
> 
> We went to Paris several years ago and had to go to DLP!  Then last year to WDW.  And our goal is to eventually go to all the DL all around the world, lol, although the original we still feel is the best of them.
> 
> And in going so often, I love the rides, but also love finding all the new little details on each trip.  It's not so much about seeing the magic through my sons' eyes anymore (as they're sole goal is to try to set records for riding certain rides the most times, etc,), but finding magic through my picture taking. And luckily, my DH is content riding the rides with the boys till he's sick, or helping me find new things to photograph.
> 
> PS I think the absolute best time for theming and decor was during the 50th Anniversary - did you go then Sherry?  Boy did the parks look drab after that was over, lol.



Such beautiful photos above ^^^^!! I love those store displays!

The 50th anniversary was in 2005, correct?  No, darn it, I missed it!  That was during a period of several years when I didn't make it to DLR at all.  When I finally got back there in 2007, I had to get reacquainted and re-acclimated because I felt like a fish out of water.  Was that the year when the Mickey statues (all designed by different people) were all over DCA?  What were the decorations like then?  I can't even imagine what the decorations must have been like then.

I think it definitely helps to be a detail-oriented person in general to be able to catch a lot of the hidden gems around DLR and appreciate them.  Having an interest in photography, as you do, will certainly keep you attuned to the out-of-the-ordinary or off the beaten path kinds of things in DLR.  While seeing the parks through a child's eyes is wonderful and magical in its own right, there is something to be said for being a more seasoned adult with a creative, detailed streak who can scope out interesting subjects to photograph and ways to frame them that's interesting.

Did you like DLP as much as DLR in general?  Or is DL always going to be a better individual park than Magic Kingdom or Disneyland Paris?


----------



## amamax2

Sorry, I tried to cut some of the original post out and answer individual quotes - thought I was so clever figuring how to do that, but it came out a bit of a mess with my answers in with the quotes.  Please bear with me.....



> Sherry E said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such beautiful photos above ^^^^!! I love those store displays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!  I'm loving sharing them and looking at them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 50th anniversary was in 2005, correct?  No, darn it, I missed it!  That was during a period of several years when I didn't make it to DLR at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, was it really 5 years ago?!?  I guess it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the year when the Mickey statues (all designed by different people) were all over DCA?  What were the decorations like then?  I can't even imagine what the decorations must have been like then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember Mickey statues .   Or maybe we just didn't go to DCA that much that year.  That was the first year we had APs and we spent the year with my kids getting braver and braver each trip, trying one new ride at DL each trip till they had conquored them all.  I think we probably only did Flik's Fun Fair at DCA once or twice - they were on a mission....
> 
> Now I'll have to scrape up some 50th Anniversary pictures for you!   There was gold all over and each of the original rides had a gold car/boat/cup/ etc.  So cool to get one of those.  And there were these amazing murals all over: DL had asked guests to send in pictures from any past trip and they put them all together to make iconic images from DL out of the little teeny photographs, so all you really saw from far away was the image using the colors from the teeny photos, and then when you got up close, you could see the details of each photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like DLP as much as DLR in general?  Or is DL always going to be a better individual park than Magic Kingdom or Disneyland Paris?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


One thing about Disney, each park we have visited is different from the others, so it's a different experience.  They all have some of the familiar, so you instantly feel at home, but also new things.  We did love DLP, but some of the rides were completely changed (Space Mtn has a loop-de-loop, Indy is very fast roller coaster with a corkscrew-type-loop - my kids were in heaven).  They also had a some great areas we don't have - an Alice in Wonderland maze for instance.  And the castle is amazing - my favorite so far!  So it felt very different; it is comparing apples and oranges if that makes sense.   Plus, it was Paris - we were already wowed!  (And we were there in Oct, so extra bonus of seeing Halloween decor. )  We definitely want to go back.  

We also definitely enjoyed WDW, and everyone told us not to even go the MK because it "is just like DL here," but we went anyways.   The park itself was different enough, and with the whole four parks/busses etc, again a different experience.  But we came home saying, in general, we _really_ like the intimacy of our DLR - we love being able to park hop, having DTD right there, walking from the hotel to the park etc.  WDW felt more like going to four different theme parks (as if here in So Cal we went to MM, US, Knotts, and DL all in the same week), rather than a total Disney immersion.  KWIM?

Ok, back to our regularly scheduled topic....


----------



## jnjusoioa

_amamax, thank you so much for the awesome Christmas pictures!!! They are great!!!! Love the ones of Bug's Land!!!  Love those huge ornaments, they are so great, also love the Jim Shore pieces. Awesome!!!_


----------



## Sherry E

Disney Dreams said:


> Ah, but I remembered specifically that (and you) when I was at DLR last Saturday night.  I went solely to see the "Remember... Dreams Come True" fireworks.  I never left Main Street.  On the way out, I went into the shops to do some pin trading.  I saw Christmas merchandise and thought, "SherryE!"
> 
> Today is the first chance I've had to sort through and upload these pictures.  They were taken for you and the other DISers who like to see what's in the shops at this time of year.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some less-traditional colored items that caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... a little chocolate food porn to close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dreams



Amamax2 - did you find the photo of the Little Green Man putting on the Sorcerer Hat?  I found Disney Dreams' post from this thread (above^^) with that picture in it.  Heck, even if you found it, it's not a bad idea to just show these photos from Disney Dreams again, because they are so cool!!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Amamax2 - did you find the photo of the Little Green Man putting on the Sorcerer Hat?  I foiund Disney Dreams' post from this thread (above^^) with that picture in it.  Heck, even if you found it, it's not a bad idea to just show these photos from Disney Dreams again, because they are so cool!!




Sherry - you are sooooo nice! 

 I just spent the last half hour going through the entire Halloween thread looking for them..    I kept telling myself that even though they were ornaments, since it was Halloween costumes, I must have the right thread.  Then I got to the end and re-read what you posted. 

Then came over here to see that you had posted them for me.  Thank you!!!!

Hope they have them this year......my DH would love one!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I was wondering if any of you ladies could help me out. I would love to find someone that does scrapbooking and would be willing to make me a pre-made scrapbook for my upcoming trip, someone who is willing to kind of personalize it a little, etc.  I know at one point I knew someone but can't seem to find their contact info. Thanks in advance._


----------



## amamax2

jnjusoioa said:


> _amamax, thank you so much for the awesome Christmas pictures!!! They are great!!!! Love the ones of Bug's Land!!!  Love those huge ornaments, they are so great, also love the Jim Shore pieces. Awesome!!!_



Thank you so much!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Sherry E said:


> Amamax2 - did you find the photo of the Little Green Man putting on the Sorcerer Hat?  I found Disney Dreams' post from this thread (above^^) with that picture in it.  Heck, even if you found it, it's not a bad idea to just show these photos from Disney Dreams again, because they are so cool!!



Aww, thanks!  Glad you like them. 



amamax2 said:


> ...Hope they have them this year......my DH would love one!


They were in the Emporium.



jnjusoioa said:


> _...I would love to find someone that does scrapbooking and would be willing to make me a pre-made scrapbook for my upcoming trip, someone who is willing to kind of personalize it a little, etc.  I know at one point I knew someone but can't seem to find their contact info. Thanks in advance._


You might try over on the DIS The Creative Community > Scrapbooking Boards.  

- Dreams


----------



## Flitterific

amamax2 - wow, those are some really awesome pictures.  Thanks for sharing! 

Anyway, I finally got a chance to sort through my pictures so here are some more of the parade:


----------



## Flitterific




----------



## Flitterific

Argh...I can't seem to figure out how to resize the images on Photobucket so you guys can see the full-sized images =/


----------



## amamax2

Yeah!  More pictures!!!

I love the one with Tigger and Pooh on sleds!!!

ROFL to the turkey one; last time we were at DL we were "discussing" what happens to those pardoned turkeys when it is time for the next year's turkeys to arrive....  (Turkey leg anyone?)

Re: resizing pictures on photobucket: I know how, thanks to Sherry!   Go into Photobucket.  For each picture you'll see a space to edit.  Click on that.  It will open up a page with little icons of things to do.  The second one says resize.  Click on preset sizes.  I put all mine at "large."  Click on apply.  Then save as a copy (option towards the bottom of the page.)

And voila!

HTH.  And thanks for the compliments on my pictures!


----------



## VivekB

Oy, I don't know whats worse - discovering disboards.com while prepping for my *two* upcoming trips in the next 2 months (buying an AP even though i live in NorCal), or discovering this thread about what DLR is like over xmas.  We alternate going to Hawaii every other year, this is our off year, hmmm, perhaps a DLR trip is what we need to do. Heck, we can drive down, and the hotels are only $120-$140/night.

The 6 year old just saw the pic of Santa Goofy, hopefully she can help me sell the wife on going over the holidays. (repeat after me honey - "Mommy - why don't you go shopping in Santa Monica while Daddy & I go to disneyland?").


----------



## Flitterific

amamax2 said:


> Yeah!  More pictures!!!
> 
> I love the one with Tigger and Pooh on sleds!!!
> 
> ROFL to the turkey one; last time we were at DL we were "discussing" what happens to those pardoned turkeys when it is time for the next year's turkeys to arrive....  (Turkey leg anyone?)
> 
> Re: resizing pictures on photobucket: I know how, thanks to Sherry!   Go into Photobucket.  For each picture you'll see a space to edit.  Click on that.  It will open up a page with little icons of things to do.  The second one says resize.  Click on preset sizes.  I put all mine at "large."  Click on apply.  Then save as a copy (option towards the bottom of the page.)
> 
> And voila!
> 
> HTH.  And thanks for the compliments on my pictures!



Lol...mmm...turkey legs 

Anyway, thanks for the resizing pictures on Photobucket tip...I will try it tomorrow when I post some Christmas food porn 



VivekB said:


> Oy, I don't know whats worse - discovering disboards.com while prepping for my *two* upcoming trips in the next 2 months (buying an AP even though i live in NorCal), or discovering this thread about what DLR is like over xmas.  We alternate going to Hawaii every other year, this is our off year, hmmm, perhaps a DLR trip is what we need to do. Heck, we can drive down, and the hotels are only $120-$140/night.
> 
> The 6 year old just saw the pic of Santa Goofy, hopefully she can help me sell the wife on going over the holidays. (repeat after me honey - "Mommy - why don't you go shopping in Santa Monica while Daddy & I go to disneyland?").



Lol...Christmas is super magical at Disneyland so you should definitely go.  Get your wife on the boards and we'll help convince her for you   And no worries, I have a PAP even though I'm from San Francisco...I find ways to make use of it


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific - I only had a hot minute to pop in and make a comment.  I will have to come back later and read the other, most recent posts.

About the resizing of photos on Photobucket - if your photos loaded to Photobucket in a small size to begin with, you probably will not be able to resize them to a larger size.  You can only downsize from bigger photos to smaller photos once they are already loaded (at least, that has been my experience).  So you can re-upload some of your photos to Photobucket in a large size and then downsize from there, even though that will be a pain!  Did you intentionally choose to load them to a small size when you first put them on Photobucket, or did they come out that size naturally (like some cell phone photos will automatically come out small, depending on where they are uploaded)?


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> Flitterific - I only had a hot minute to pop in and make a comment.  I will have to come back later and read the other, most recent posts.
> 
> About the resizing of photos on Photobucket - if your photos loaded to Photobucket in a small size to begin with, you probably will not be able to resize them to a larger size.  You can only downsize from bigger photos to smaller photos once they are already loaded (at least, that has been my experience).  So you can re-upload some of your photos to Photobucket in a large size and then downsize from there, even though that will be a pain!  Did you intentionally choose to load them to a small size when you first put them on Photobucket, or did they come out that size naturally (like some cell phone photos will automatically come out small, depending on where they are uploaded)?



Hi Sherry!  I think I had uploaded them in a small size to begin with.  When I first started using Photobucket to post pictures on the boards, the images were ridiculously big and I didn't like that so I changed the settings on my account.  However, now I can't figure out how to change them back   I will mess with them again and hope I can post bigger pictures for you guys to enjoy


----------



## tlovesdis

Just booked HoJo for December 1-5!  Celebrating my 42nd birthday in my favorite place!  I love DL at Christmas time.  I've been about 4 times.  

Wanted to subscribe to this thread so I don't miss out on anything!!!


----------



## Sherry E

tlovesdis said:


> Just booked HoJo for December 1-5!  Celebrating my 42nd birthday in my favorite place!  I love DL at Christmas time.  I've been about 4 times.
> 
> Wanted to subscribe to this thread so I don't miss out on anything!!!



Welcome to this thread, Tina!  You know, I think it was yesterday that I saw you had posted on another thread about going to DLR during Christmastime and loving it at that time of year, and I was going to ask you to join us over here (and then I had to sign off quickly).  Until we start to get some news in on the holiday agenda and activities this year, we are passing the time sharing photos.  In fact, I think the photos throughout this thread are probably 80% of the reason why it has become so popular since last year.

Do you have any DLR holiday photos you can show us?  We love looking at pictures here - that's for sure!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Wow!  I have more than a few pages to catch up on over here.  In the meantime lets bring this up!


----------



## Flitterific

Good news!!  I weaseled (err...persuaded) DBF into renew our PAPs ...either way, it means I can go both during Halloweentime and Christmastime (Thanksgiving) and can add more pictures to both threads  

Anyway, I still haven't figured out how to resize the pictures on Photobucket when I upload them.  But here is some food porn anyway:

Gingerbread Cookie with Mickey Ears





Regular Gingerbread Man Cookies





Holiday Shortbread Cookies









Holiday Cupcakes & Pumpkin Cupcakes













Peppermint & Pumpkin Fudge


----------



## Flitterific

Oh...how weird.  The first gingerbread man cookie is big but the rest of the pictures are small.  Any Photobucket experts out there who can help me figure out how to make them all big?  I uploaded all the pictures at the same time and have no idea what I did differently...


----------



## tksbaskets

Flitterific - First your DBF rocks getting your PAP again .  Second those are some great food porn pictures no matter what size.  I want the Mickey gingerbread!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tlovesdis

Here are a few from 2002.  My niece was 3!


----------



## Flitterific

tksbaskets said:


> Flitterific - First your DBF rocks getting your PAP again .  Second those are some great food porn pictures no matter what size.  I want the Mickey gingerbread!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Lol...if only you knew the whole story behind the process  Either way, he is is pretty awesome though 



tlovesdis said:


> Here are a few from 2002.  My niece was 3!



Tina...your neice is so cute and I love Mickey's winter wear in the first picture


----------



## smiley_face2

Flitterific said:


> Good news!!  I weaseled (err...persuaded) DBF into renew our PAPs ...either way, it means I can go both during Halloweentime and Christmastime (Thanksgiving) and can add more pictures to both threads
> 
> Anyway, I still haven't figured out how to resize the pictures on Photobucket when I upload them.  But here is some food porn anyway:



OMG!! you have posted all my favorites!! mmmmmm makes me want Christmas to be here now!! yummmmmmm


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Wow!  I have more than a few pages to catch up on over here.  In the meantime lets bring this up!



Yes, you haven't been here in a while (or so it seems)!  You probably had quite a bit to catch up on!  Today, this thread had slipped way down on page 2.  All the World of Color excitement is causing the board to be quite busy, I think.



Flitterific said:


> Good news!!  I weaseled (err...persuaded) DBF into renew our PAPs ...either way, it means I can go both during Halloweentime and Christmastime (Thanksgiving) and can add more pictures to both threads
> 
> Anyway, I still haven't figured out how to resize the pictures on Photobucket when I upload them.  But here is some food porn anyway:
> 
> Gingerbread Cookie with Mickey Ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Gingerbread Man Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday Shortbread Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday Cupcakes & Pumpkin Cupcakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peppermint & Pumpkin Fudge



Well, the enabler in me says YAY!  You are renewing the AP and can go for both Halloween and Christmas!!  YAY!!!  No need to make a tough decision between the two holidays!!  Really, there is a lot of value in having an AP, even though the price is quite painful.  Your boyfriend did the right thing in 'agreeing' to a renewal!!



Flitterific said:


> Oh...how weird.  The first gingerbread man cookie is big but the rest of the pictures are small.  Any Photobucket experts out there who can help me figure out how to make them all big?  I uploaded all the pictures at the same time and have no idea what I did differently...



Love love love the holiday food porn - and by the way, I don't think I ever saw the cupcake with the Christmas green Mickey head on top!  I have seen holiday cupcakes without a green Mickey.  I have seen the muffins with the orange Mickey pumpkin on top, but that green Mickey is new to me!  I love those gingerbread me with ears so much - they are so delicious.  And I loved the shortbread cookies too (even though other folks said they thought they were too dry).  I have not tried the pumpkin fudge yet.

If all those photo were loaded at the same time, I would have no clue why one photo would come out large but the others did not.  Were two different cameras used?  I know sometimes cerrtain cell phone photos will not enlarge, no matter what one does to them.  If they loaded at a small size, you won't be able to enlarge them from the small size.  But if the natural default size of the photos was set larger before they all uploaded, and the same camera was used as the one that took the gingerbread Mickey photo, then I can't see why they would have shrunk while one stayed large.  That's baffling!  In any case, small or large - great photos and great contributions to this thread!!

I have to go back on to Photobucket and double check where exactly the size option is for new uploads.  They just recently moved it - I was used to it being in a certain area, and then they relocated it so the last time I had to upload, I was looking all over for it.  I hate having to go in and resize each photo one by one because my PC is so slow.  I prefer to just set them to one size before they upload.



tlovesdis said:


> Here are a few from 2002.  My niece was 3!



Tina, I love the photo of your adorable niece underneath the tree!  You can see how absolutely tiny she is in comparison to that massive tree and those presents!  So cute!  Thansk so much for contributing to this thread and sharing your wonderful pictures!


----------



## Tablefor5

Any news yet on start time? Kinda early I suppose. I was thinking that if my family gets our AP's after our Sept trip, why not go for ChristmasTime!!!!  I haven't been at Christmas since 2002...it's time to go back!
So I am wondering which time frame to go...
Either 11/10-11/14 or 11/19-11/23.
The kiddos have 11/11 (vets day) and the friday after off. Wondering if this would be a better weekend than weekend before Tgiving???
Guess it will matter when ChristmasTime begins...cuz we want to be there full swing!!!
I am sooo hooked now, maybe already planning our Spring Trip tooo...
C A N ' T   G E T   O F F   T H E   D I S


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Tablefor5 said:


> Any news yet on start time? Kinda early I suppose.



Last year it was November 13th, so I would think November 12th this year?!


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> Any news yet on start time? Kinda early I suppose. I was thinking that if my family gets our AP's after our Sept trip, why not go for ChristmasTime!!!!  I haven't been at Christmas since 2002...it's time to go back!
> So I am wondering which time frame to go...
> Either 11/10-11/14 or 11/19-11/23.
> The kiddos have 11/11 (vets day) and the friday after off. Wondering if this would be a better weekend than weekend before Tgiving???
> Guess it will matter when ChristmasTime begins...cuz we want to be there full swing!!!
> I am sooo hooked now, maybe already planning our Spring Trip tooo...
> C A N ' T   G E T   O F F   T H E   D I S



Tablefor5!!!  You're on this thread too!  Yay!!  Like several of us, you are doing double duty on both of the holiday threads!!  Is this the first time you've posted on this thread, or have you posted and I just somehow missed you/forgot you?  I think this is your first post here, right?

Well, first of all, you - more than anyone - know what to do to get the information coming in, and it just involves a little creepy guy we all know and love (his swift moves can work over here as well):



You were the one who got the HalloweenTime information flowing with the special Memorial Day version of the Boogie.  So now we have 4th of July coming up, and that will surely require some extra dancing for HalloweenTime and Christmastime!!  We just have a little bit of HalloweenTime info left to learn (the main agenda of activities and things for the season) in July, and then after that, we need to channel our fancy footwork towards the effort of getting Christmastime info!

Like Kayla's Mom said, Christmastime began on November 13th last year.  However, I should point out that in 2009 the season began a week earlier than it had begun in 2008.  So I don't know if they would actually start it on the 12th of November this year, or if it would be the 19th.  You never know with that sneaky Disney - just when we think we have them pegged to (sort of) a pattern, they go and switch it up.  We might expect them to start a season early, and then it ends up being later, or vice versa.  This year, HalloweenTime is starting a full week earllier than I was expecting, but next year it could be a week later.

So I think it's safe to say that Christmastime will not begin any earlier than November 12th, but it could begin on November 19th.  We probably will not know those details until August, I would think.

I'm thinking 11/19 - 11/23 would be more of a guaranteed "full swing" celebration time, but again, we should know for sure in a couple of months when the actual start date is.

Yes, you must go to DLR again during Christmastime!!  2002 is waaaaaay too long to not be enjoying DLR during the holiday season.  This whole thread, with all its beautiful pictures and details, should be enough to convince you that another holiday trip is in the air!!


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> Well, the enabler in me says YAY!  You are renewing the AP and can go for both Halloween and Christmas!!  YAY!!!  No need to make a tough decision between the two holidays!!  Really, there is a lot of value in having an AP, even though the price is quite painful.  Your boyfriend did the right thing in 'agreeing' to a renewal!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love the holiday food porn - and by the way, I don't think I ever saw the cupcake with the Christmas green Mickey head on top!  I have seen holiday cupcakes without a green Mickey.  I have seen the muffins with the orange Mickey pumpkin on top, but that green Mickey is new to me!  I love those gingerbread me with ears so much - they are so delicious.  And I loved the shortbread cookies too (even though other folks said they thought they were too dry).  I have not tried the pumpkin fudge yet.
> 
> If all those photo were loaded at the same time, I would have no clue why one photo would come out large but the others did not.  Were two different cameras used?  I know sometimes cerrtain cell phone photos will not enlarge, no matter what one does to them.  If they loaded at a small size, you won't be able to enlarge them from the small size.  But if the natural default size of the photos was set larger before they all uploaded, and the same camera was used as the one that took the gingerbread Mickey photo, then I can't see why they would have shrunk while one stayed large.  That's baffling!  In any case, small or large - great photos and great contributions to this thread!!
> 
> I have to go back on to Photobucket and double check where exactly the size option is for new uploads.  They just recently moved it - I was used to it being in a certain area, and then they relocated it so the last time I had to upload, I was looking all over for it.  I hate having to go in and resize each photo one by one because my PC is so slow.  I prefer to just set them to one size before they upload.



I'm totally psyched about DBF agreeing to renew our APs too   I can't wait for Halloweentime even though we have one more trip in August before then 

Anyway, the pictures were all taken using the same camera on the same trip.  I had changed the settings on Photobucket so that they would all upload small but that was before they changed their site.  I tried to click on "more options" next to the "Upload Pictures" button where it gives you the options of what size to upload your pictures.  However, I can't click on any other size and save my preferences


----------



## Tablefor5

Sherry E said:


> Tablefor5!!!  You're on this thread too!  Yay!!  Like several of us, you are doing double duty on both of the holiday threads!!  Is this the first time you've posted on this thread, or have you posted and I just somehow missed you/forgot you?  I think this is your first post here, right?
> 
> Well, first of all, you - more than anyone - know what to do to get the information coming in, and it just involves a little creepy guy we all know and love (his swift moves can work over here as well):
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who got the HalloweenTime information flowing with the special Memorial Day version of the Boogie.  So now we have 4th of July coming up, and that will surely require some extra dancing for HalloweenTime and Christmastime!!  We just have a little bit of HalloweenTime info left to learn (the main agenda of activities and things for the season) in July, and then after that, we need to channel our fancy footwork towards the effort of getting Christmastime info!
> 
> Like Kayla's Mom said, Christmastime began on November 13th last year.  However, I should point out that in 2009 the season began a week earlier than it had begun in 2008.  So I don't know if they would actually start it on the 12th of November this year, or if it would be the 19th.  You never know with that sneaky Disney - just when we think we have them pegged to (sort of) a pattern, they go and switch it up.  We might expect them to start a season early, and then it ends up being later, or vice versa.  This year, HalloweenTime is starting a full week earllier than I was expecting, but next year it could be a week later.
> 
> So I think it's safe to say that Christmastime will not begin any earlier than November 12th, but it could begin on November 19th.  We probably will not know those details until August, I would think.
> 
> I'm thinking 11/19 - 11/23 would be more of a guaranteed "full swing" celebration time, but again, we should know for sure in a couple of months when the actual start date is.
> 
> Yes, you must go to DLR again during Christmastime!!  2002 is waaaaaay too long to not be enjoying DLR during the holiday season.  This whole thread, with all its beautiful pictures and details, should be enough to convince you that another holiday trip is in the air!!



Yes, first time post on this thread, of course lurking for some time though 
I am also thinking my later dates would be a better guarantee but I am scared of the Tgiving crowds. I have the HoJo booked for those dates anyway. Would love to go Veterans weekend if the crowds are "lower"...
I really hope I get our AP's!!!! It just makes sense and we can enjoy a few more trips now that the kiddos are getting older. My goal is to sell more stuff on ebay to pay for the upgrades!!! It would make me feel better knowing I "earned" it different from my real job 
I know if I don't stay off this board I will HAVE to go looking at all those photos...OMG loving it at Christmas! 
I will have to wait for official news of the ChristmasTime...what a bummer.
I will have to think of a new info boogie for this board, but I think it's a little early now...so for now... I will give a few of these


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Whew!  All caught up!  Was that a REAL tree that I saw a couple of pages back from tlovesdis?  Here are a few more pics.  I apologize if I already posted these ones.  I just can't remember for sure and didn't want to take the time to search back. 











And one of my favorites...one that makes me want to be there RIGHT NOW! 






Keep the pictures coming, big or small.  Mine are all big.  I didn't know I had any control over that until I read some recent discussion on this thread.  Is big a problem for some?  I'm wondering if you can't see the whole picture at once...like do you have to scroll further to the right to see the rest of the pictures?  Or maybe they load super slow?  I like seeing the details better in the bigger pictures.


----------



## tlovesdis

She sure is tiny!  She is 11 now and so tall!  I love looking at these ppics of her when she was little!  She is my little Disney buddy!  She has been to DL about 16 times!!!



Sherry E said:


> Yes, you haven't been here in a while (or so it seems)!  You probably had quite a bit to catch up on!  Today, this thread had slipped way down on page 2.  All the World of Color excitement is causing the board to be quite busy, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the enabler in me says YAY!  You are renewing the AP and can go for both Halloween and Christmas!!  YAY!!!  No need to make a tough decision between the two holidays!!  Really, there is a lot of value in having an AP, even though the price is quite painful.  Your boyfriend did the right thing in 'agreeing' to a renewal!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love the holiday food porn - and by the way, I don't think I ever saw the cupcake with the Christmas green Mickey head on top!  I have seen holiday cupcakes without a green Mickey.  I have seen the muffins with the orange Mickey pumpkin on top, but that green Mickey is new to me!  I love those gingerbread me with ears so much - they are so delicious.  And I loved the shortbread cookies too (even though other folks said they thought they were too dry).  I have not tried the pumpkin fudge yet.
> 
> If all those photo were loaded at the same time, I would have no clue why one photo would come out large but the others did not.  Were two different cameras used?  I know sometimes cerrtain cell phone photos will not enlarge, no matter what one does to them.  If they loaded at a small size, you won't be able to enlarge them from the small size.  But if the natural default size of the photos was set larger before they all uploaded, and the same camera was used as the one that took the gingerbread Mickey photo, then I can't see why they would have shrunk while one stayed large.  That's baffling!  In any case, small or large - great photos and great contributions to this thread!!
> 
> I have to go back on to Photobucket and double check where exactly the size option is for new uploads.  They just recently moved it - I was used to it being in a certain area, and then they relocated it so the last time I had to upload, I was looking all over for it.  I hate having to go in and resize each photo one by one because my PC is so slow.  I prefer to just set them to one size before they upload.
> 
> 
> 
> Tina, I love the photo of your adorable niece underneath the tree!  You can see how absolutely tiny she is in comparison to that massive tree and those presents!  So cute!  Thansk so much for contributing to this thread and sharing your wonderful pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

We need to bump this and get some holiday merriment on the first page of the forum!  Everything is about World of Color right now, but we still need photos and information on this thread!!


----------



## AustinTink

We'll be in town for one day on November 20th. I hope the festivities will be in full swing by then. What is the weather like? Jeans and jackets?


----------



## Sherry E

AustinTink said:


> We'll be in town for one day on November 20th. I hope the festivities will be in full swing by then. What is the weather like? Jeans and jackets?



Actually, I think you're going at just the right time!  Let's say, as a guess, that the holiday season officially begins on November 12th this year - and we don't know yet if it will, but there is a pretty good chance that it will based on last year.  It will have already been in full swing for just over a week by the time you get there, so the novelty of needing to get to DLR at the start of the season will have worn off for some AP holders and locals by then (generally, the opening night and the following night are pretty busy), and many people who are planning to take off from work a full week for Thanksgiving won't be out of work yet.  So you would be there right between the lure of the opening weekend and the Thanksgiving break!  You will get the holiday season in full swing - including IASW Holiday and the Winter Castle all sparkly with "icicles," and the snow on Main Street, Santa, the carolers, etc. - but without some of the huge crowds that will descend upon DLR later in the season.

Now let's say the holiday season officially begins on November 19th and not the 12th.  You will still get the full Christmas experience at DLR, but the crowds might be heavier because it's opening weekend - and also because you'll be there on a Saturday.  Either way, you'll be there when the holiday season is in full swing, but depending on which weekend it officially starts, you may have extra crowds to contend with.

I would say that jeans and jackets are safe to bring/wear in late November.  In SoCal, October and November are odd months in that they could go either way - they could be summer-like at 90 degrees and above, or they could be crisp and cool, in the 60's or raining or whatever.  You never know which way it's going to go out here!


----------



## kj4ever18

Would it be really packed december 20-22. I'm not sure when a good time would be to go?


----------



## Sherry E

kj4ever18 said:


> Would it be really packed december 20-22. I'm not sure when a good time would be to go?



Hi, Kj4ever18!

Generally, the days leading up to Christmas are pretty crowded - I think everyone agrees.  But since your dates are weekdays, it might not be as bad as it would be over the weekend.  And as long as it's before Christmas, it will be much less crowded than it is _after_ Christmas, so that's a good thing! If you have the chance to go to DLR in early December, I think everyone agrees that it's always less crowded then.  However, if 12/20 - 12/22 is your only available time, don't worry.  You will still have a good 2 or 3 days to get a lot of things done, so even if it is crazy busy, with the proper planning you'll be fine.

I went to DLR on the same exact holiday weekend 3 years in a row, which was the weekend immediately before Christmas.  It was definitely hoppin' and lively in 2007 & 2008 - I think a lot of folks get off work for an entire 2-week period around Christmas and New Year's, and some of them go to DLR before Christmas and some right after.  But it was manageable.  Even though there were lots and lots of folks everywhere, I didn't find it to be too daunting.  I was able to get a lot of things done.  

However, when I returned in 2009 on the same exact pre-Christmas weekend, I found it to be oppressively crowded - the crowds had reached a whole new level, I think.  It later made sense when it was revealed that 2009 was the busiest holiday season at DLR in something like 10 years.  Based on the crowds I encountered that day, I can believe it!!  For me, it was too crowded to be able to enjoy my DLR experience because I couldn't do a lot of the things I would normally want to do, given that there were so many people packed in everywhere.  I was losing patience.  If I'd had more time at DLR last year, I could have gone back to those things another day.  But I had limited time, and, unfortunately, it was just waaaaaaay too crowded for me to have my usual DLR experience.  Haunted Mansion Holiday's line was already 45 minutes long before 11:00 a.m., which I had never personally seen before.  The massive congregation of people around IASW Holiday at nighttime (when it is the most beautiful because it's all lit up in colors) was scary and impenetrable.

So this year, if I am able to, I am going to try my hardest to get to DLR earlier in December than the last 3 years.  It may only be one week earlier, or it may be on weekdays right at the beginning of the month, but I don't know if I want to chance it again on the pre-Christmas weekend - especially with World of Color being open and lots of people coming to see it.  That weekend will be my last choice, I suppose.

Oh, and by the way, I should point out that all of the SoCal AP holders were blocked on the day I went last December.  So unless they all ran out and bought block-out tickets, the crowds could not have been attributed to SoCal APs.  Now, interestingly, the Deluxe APs were just about to be blocked out within a couple of days after I was there, so it is possible that many of the DAP people flocked to the park, I suppose, although I don't know if there is an overwhelming number of DAP holders like there are SoCal APs.  More than likely, the crowds were comprised of other vacationers and non-AP holders, and not as many AP holders.


----------



## AustinTink

Thanks for the info!! We can't wait to see DL at Christmas. We're in San Diego for a few days prior and are thinking of driving to DL on a friday night. We've never stayed in Anaheim. We've heard great things about the Hojo. Is there a hotel with an even closer walk that gets great reviews, too?


----------



## Sherry E

AustinTink said:


> Thanks for the info!! We can't wait to see DL at Christmas. We're in San Diego for a few days prior and are thinking of driving to DL on a friday night. We've never stayed in Anaheim. We've heard great things about the Hojo. Is there a hotel with an even closer walk that gets great reviews, too?



You'll have a wonderful time!  Hopefully you have had a chance to scroll through this whole thread just to glance at all the DLR holiday wonderful photos that have made this thread a big hit!!

I've never stayed offsite at HoJo's or any of the other Good Neighbor hotels.  I've either stayed onsite at one of the DLR hotels or just gone home for the night.  As for close walks, it seems to me like Tropicana and maybe the Desert Inn and Suites are pretty close - closer than HoJo's, that's for sure.  Possibly the BWPPI is close too?  I'm sure one of the other people on this thread can give a more accurate answer as to which Good Neighbor is the closest to DLR.  But the rates of the other places must not be as great as the HoJo rates because you don't hear as many folks raving about them.


----------



## kj4ever18

Thank you so much. It helped a lot. I have been to dl many times but I just can't remember how bad the crowds were then, must not have been that bad if I can't remember  but it will be my boyfriend's first time ever going to dl. I'm just trying to find the right time to go.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## Kiann3

How busy is it from Dec 3-13th?  We are buying into DVC with GCV being our home.  

We are coming for 5-7days we want to see the Christmas fire works and lights etc.  Any word if World of Color will still be running for the holidays and does Fantasmic run during this time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tksbaskets

Kiann3 said:


> How busy is it from Dec 3-13th?  We are buying into DVC with GCV being our home.
> 
> We are coming for 5-7days we want to see the Christmas fire works and lights etc.  Any word if World of Color will still be running for the holidays and does Fantasmic run during this time?
> 
> Thanks in advance



WELCOME HOME  Congratulations on your DVC!  We would LOVE to have a home at GVC.  I think the WOC is a permanent fixture at DCA now.  I'll let someone else answer the Fantasmic question.  We never saw it but that was because we were busy riding Toy Story Midway Mania


----------



## specialks

Kiann3 said:


> How busy is it from Dec 3-13th?  We are buying into DVC with GCV being our home.
> 
> We are coming for 5-7days we want to see the Christmas fire works and lights etc.  Any word if World of Color will still be running for the holidays and does Fantasmic run during this time?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Just curious if you already know about a villa being available for your dates.  We wanted to rent points for a 1 BR Dec 5 - 12 and someone checked for me and there was not one available.  Maybe people buying in have some rooms held over, but I just wanted to mention it.  I was so bummed because I finally talked my husband into spending double our hotel budget to try and rent points then it turned out we couldn't even do it! 

For the PP asking about walking distance; these two sites have good maps and the first one shows where the pedestrian entrance off Harbor is:

http://www.anaheim411.com/Resort_Map.html  (you can click on the map to enlarge it)

http://www.accommodationsneardisney.com/Disneyland/default.asp (hotels in the green area are supposed to be in walking distance although some walk from the further hotels too)


----------



## Sherry E

Kiann3 said:


> How busy is it from Dec 3-13th?  We are buying into DVC with GCV being our home.
> 
> We are coming for 5-7days we want to see the Christmas fire works and lights etc.  Any word if World of Color will still be running for the holidays and does Fantasmic run during this time?
> 
> Thanks in advance



It seems like people on the DIS are always saying that those first couple of weeks of December are great in terms of crowds not being bad.  If you'll have 5 - 7 days, you'll have a good chunk of time to get things done even if you do encounter a crazy day here or there.  But most accounts say that DLR in early to mid-December is the best.  In fact, I have been going to DLR on the same pre-Christmas weekend for the last 3 years.  I want to try to go earlier this year.  Last year was just too crowded for my liking when I went.  I want to try an early December or even a late November kind of trip.  You get the full DLR at Christmas experience, and everything is in full swing, but with reasonable crowds.

I think Fantasmic does run on certain nights during the holidays.  We've never stopped to watch it in December, but I _think_ it may run.  I could be wrong on that, though.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## jessicaerv

Southwest released their fares - great rates from Northern Cali to Southern Cali for Thanksgiving week.  I think I'll make my trip around that time.  YAY!!


----------



## Tablefor5

Can someone tell me if there are fireworks nightly during the Christmastime???
Specifically, the week right before Thanksgiving...We are thinking of trying to plan another trip and debating which room to book at the HoJo. I have a kids suite reserved, but if there are fireworks nightly, it might be kinda cool to have a Disney Premium View....decisions, decisions....


----------



## deejdigsdis

Tablefor5 said:


> Can someone tell me if there are fireworks nightly during the Christmastime???
> Specifically, the week right before Thanksgiving...We are thinking of trying to plan another trip and debating which room to book at the HoJo. I have a kids suite reserved, but if there are fireworks nightly, it might be kinda cool to have a Disney Premium View....decisions, decisions....



We were there the week before Thanksgiving week last year -- Nov. 16th-20th.  The Christmas Fireworks were nightly.


----------



## DMRick

We're going to DL Dec 22-24 although we'll prob only go in the parks themselves on the 23rd. We know it will be crowded, but we don't go on many rides. I looked on the web and the calendar doesn't go to Dec yet. Does anyone know the hours?


----------



## Sherry E

DMRick said:


> We're going to DL Dec 22-24 although we'll prob only go in the parks themselves on the 23rd. We know it will be crowded, but we don't go on many rides. I looked on the web and the calendar doesn't go to Dec yet. Does anyone know the hours?



I don't know the hours for sure yet, but, usually, that close to Christmas the hours are long - like summertime hours, where DL is open until midnight, and it opens at 8:00 a.m.  I don't know what DCA will do in terms of hours, because I don't know if they will be doing WoC nightly at that time, or perhaps only a couple of nights a week, or one show a night - no clue yet.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## Desert Dwellers

We think spending NYE at DL sounds like too much fun.  We're thinking Dec 28 through Jan 2.  I know the crowds will be heavy.  We spent the July 4th holiday last summer at DL/DCA, and we found it very workable.  Would the crowds be similar?

Are APs blacked out during this time?


----------



## Sherry E

Desert Dwellers said:


> We think spending NYE at DL sounds like too much fun.  We're thinking Dec 28 through Jan 2.  I know the crowds will be heavy.  We spent the July 4th holiday last summer at DL/DCA, and we found it very workable.  Would the crowds be similar?
> 
> Are APs blacked out during this time?



All APs are blocked over New Year's except the Premium AP holders (and Premier AP too).  But that makes no difference.  It will more than likely be pretty much a madhouse, and it will be much more crowded than 4th of July last year. In fact, people on the DIS actually reported that July 4th last year was shockingly uncrowded.  So, basically, what you saw on July 4th were low crowds, apparently.  However, the period between Christmas and New Year's at DLR has always been notoriously packed, especially on New Year's Eve, which can be very, very crazy.  And those crowds are most likely not AP holders.  What I think happens is that more people are off work and school and free from any further family holiday obligations in that week between Christmas and New Year's day, and as soon as December 26th and beyond rolls around, they come armed with gift money that they can use to go to DLR with, or they are armed with APs that someone got them as a gift for Christmas.  Prior to Christmas, not everyone is out of work yet, and lots of people stick with family until Christmas is over.  Add in the World of Color element which will draw more folks to the park and the fact that 2009 saw the busiest holiday season at DLR in 10 years, and I think there's a good bet that this year will be no less popular.

The good news is that you will have several days at DLR, so you will have plenty of time to spread everything out and get things done even if the crowds are at their peak.


----------



## DMRick

Is it as busy the week before Christmas? We'll be there as I'[ve said, the 22-24th. Will it be a zoo, or do they all show up during vacation the week after?


----------



## Sherry E

DMRick said:


> Is it as busy the week before Christmas? We'll be there as I'[ve said, the 22-24th. Will it be a zoo, or do they all show up during vacation the week after?



I tend to not think those dates before Christmas will be _as much of_ a zoo as the dates immediately following Christmas.  I think more people are free to come to DLR as soon as their family obligations end on Christmas.  Now that's not to say that it won't be very crowded when you are there - when we were at DLR last year on the Saturday right before Christmas, it was way too packed for my liking - much more crowded than the exact same weekend in 2008 and 2007 - and I found myself getting much more impatient and frustrated with the crowds than I usually do.  We didn't have enough time at DLR and I couldn't get as much done as I would have liked because there were just people packed in everywhere.  The Haunted Mansion Holiday line was already 45 minutes long before 11:00 a.m.  

But you will have 2 good weekdays - the 22nd and 23rd - to get things done in DLR, and then I would imagine that the 24th will get a bit busier because it's Christmas Eve and because it's a Friday.  I think that if you can shift the bulk of your activities to Wednesday the 22nd and Thursday the 23rd, and then leave the 24th for just any excess things or do-overs, it will work out okay.  I don't think it will be nearly as bad as when December 26th rolls around!


----------



## DMRick

Thanks. Actually, we'll have a plane to catch on the 24th, so we will be in Disney on the 22-23, so that sounds good. We mostly just want to see it, as we've been to Disney World so many times, it seems a shame to come all this ways and not peak in.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

I better talk to the kids.  Although New Year's Eve sounds fun, can we really handle the crowds?  I know we'll stay at Paradise Pier or the DL Hotel, so we can always retreat quickly and hang out at the hotel if the crowds get intense.

We could also go Dec 19 - 24, so maybe that's a better route.  Still get the great holiday atmosphere, but with less crowds.  Something to think about, but I will need to book rooms soon.


----------



## Sherry E

Desert Dwellers said:


> I better talk to the kids.  Although New Year's Eve sounds fun, can we really handle the crowds?  I know we'll stay at Paradise Pier or the DL Hotel, so we can always retreat quickly and hang out at the hotel if the crowds get intense.
> 
> We could also go Dec 19 - 24, so maybe that's a better route.  Still get the great holiday atmosphere, but with less crowds.  Something to think about, but I will need to book rooms soon.



The 19th - 24th might be better, but if you do end up at DLR after Christmas and on to New Year's, just avoid Main Street on New Year's Eve.  That is wall-to-wall people packed into Main Street after about 8 p.m. on until midnight - and no one moves (they are all waiting for a countdown at midnight that takes place on a bandstand thingy).  You are smooshed in with strangers who aren't budging, and it is downright annoying and a bit scary trying to claw your way out of the crowds when they aren't moving!!


----------



## Sherry E

DMRick said:


> Thanks. Actually, we'll have a plane to catch on the 24th, so we will be in Disney on the 22-23, so that sounds good. We mostly just want to see it, as we've been to Disney World so many times, it seems a shame to come all this ways and not peak in.



Great!  It sounds like it will work out well!  Yes, you're right - you have to come and see the holiday season at DLR if you have to travel this way.  DLR doesn't have the same stuff as WDW (well, I imagine there are some similarities here and there, but there are many differences), so it will be a whole new experience!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Been at WDW for Thansgiving before, and have even made it down in early December once.  Looking forward to seeing DL at Thansgiving with Christmas decorations.


----------



## tksbaskets

Happy Father's Day to the Christmas planners!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyParkFan said:


> Been at WDW for Thansgiving before, and have even made it down in early December once.  Looking forward to seeing DL at Thansgiving with Christmas decorations.



Well, if you have had any time at all to look through this thread to see the wonderful photographic contributions by so many of our DIS-ers, you know that you're in for a treat!!



tksbaskets said:


> Happy Father's Day to the Christmas planners!



Yes, Happy Fathers Days to all of you!!


----------



## mariezp

Well.... it's taken some doing but I finally made it back over here! Getting the "ready to go to the park itch" so I need to get a Disneyland fix TODAY!  Just noticed that my ticker is now under 5 months so it will be here in no time! In the meantime just thought I would share some additional photos to keep us all dreaming of holiday time in the park.

These are more from our trip in 2008.
Poinsettas everywhere





Decorations everywhere




























































Small World round















































*amamax2*, great detail pictures! You picked up learning to post in no time! Oooh, I would love to go to all the Disney parks around the world too but then again what Disney nut wouldn't? Totally agree that DL beats WDW in giving you that intimacy feel. Your description of WDW feeling like 4 totally different parks is so true. Funny though cause I always hear people saying how much more immersive being at WDW feels. When we were there I did not get that feeling at all. 

*Flitterific*, love your photos too! I've never seen Tigger and Pooh on the sleds before. 

*VivekB*, good luck selling the wife on a trip to Disneyland!

*deejdigsdis*, more great pics!

*Sherry*, I still think that Disney should hire you to be a Disneyland PR person! We are lucky to have you around here offering us information and keeping the excitement going! I hope your trip this year more than makes up for any woes you had last year. I hope you get to the park during a time when the crowds do not put a damper on your cheer and that those friends of yours see it as a chance to spend some quality time among good friends.


----------



## Flitterific

mariezp said:


> *Flitterific*, love your photos too! I've never seen Tigger and Pooh on the sleds before.
> 
> *Sherry*, I still think that Disney should hire you to be a Disneyland PR person! We are lucky to have you around here offering us information and keeping the excitement going! I hope your trip this year more than makes up for any woes you had last year. I hope you get to the park during a time when the crowds do not put a damper on your cheer and that those friends of yours see it as a chance to spend some quality time among good friends.



Hi mariezp!  Your pictures are pretty cool too...love looking at the different ornaments.  Makes me want to go back right now! 

And I agree with you 100% about Sherry.  She has converted so many of us into becoming Christmas at DLR lovers.  She would make a great DLR PR person   But she may be so effective at promoting DLR during the holidays that the crowds will be even worse than they are


----------



## mariezp

Flitterific said:


> Hi mariezp!  Your pictures are pretty cool too...love looking at the different ornaments.  Makes me want to go back right now!
> 
> And I agree with you 100% about Sherry.  She has converted so many of us into becoming Christmas at DLR lovers.  She would make a great DLR PR person   But she may be so effective at promoting DLR during the holidays that the crowds will be even worse than they are


As if any of us around here need a good incentive to want to go back!  Still, looking at photos is a good way to pass the time in between trips.

So true.  Wonder if *Sherry *already has something to do with the rise of crowd levels in December?


----------



## Sherry E

mariezp said:


> ....*Sherry*, I still think that Disney should hire you to be a Disneyland PR person! We are lucky to have you around here offering us information and keeping the excitement going! I hope your trip this year more than makes up for any woes you had last year. I hope you get to the park during a time when the crowds do not put a damper on your cheer and that those friends of yours see it as a chance to spend some quality time among good friends.



Love those photos, Marie! I especially love this last batch you posted - those IASW Holiday photos towards the end are so clear and crisp, and I love the different variations of the wreaths around IASW!!

Thank you for the kind words!  I wish DLR would hire me!  I need to be doing that Disney Parks Blog that Heather Hust Rivera does (everyone should sign up for that on Facebook or by email alert - it's a good source of information)!  And if they give me a chance to promote their holidays - HalloweenTime and Christmas - I will do a fantastic job for them!!

I don't even want to think of the woes from last year.  I just hope there are not as many woes this year, and that the flaky friends snap out of it.  I need to get back to DLR and have more time.  Last year was just not enough time to really give the new camera a workout with so many people everywhere.



Flitterific said:


> Hi mariezp!  Your pictures are pretty cool too...love looking at the different ornaments.  Makes me want to go back right now!
> 
> And I agree with you 100% about Sherry.  She has converted so many of us into becoming Christmas at DLR lovers.  She would make a great DLR PR person   But she may be so effective at promoting DLR during the holidays that the crowds will be even worse than they are



Thanks to you as well, Flitterific!  That's sweet of you and Marie to say that.  Now if only the powers that be at DLR just happened to be lingering on this thread so they could see my valiant efforts in plugging DLR during the holidays!!

But you're right - I don't want to do anything that is going to make the DLR season even more popular and crowded!  Maybe I will start steering everyone towards St. Patrick's Day at DLR and downplay the magic of DLR during the holidays!  Oh well, I think it's hopeless - once people tune in and see all the wonderful photos provided by you and Marie and everyone else in this thread, that will be the selling point!  There's no turning back!  But we love our photos here, so we must keep those coming!!



mariezp said:


> As if any of us around here need a good incentive to want to go back!  Still, looking at photos is a good way to pass the time in between trips.
> 
> So true.  Wonder if *Sherry *already has something to do with the rise of crowd levels in December?



You found me out!  I am the evil mastermind behind the huge crowds!!


----------



## amamax2

MarieZP-

LOVE the pixs!  And we all definitely needed a Christmas fix about now...it's been feeling a bit dry.  

Seeing your daughter at the candy cane striped A makes me so sad to hear they are getting rid of the letters - I love them and seeing them decorated each season, getting pictures of the kids by them and seeing the changes in them through the years.

And Sherry was right - your IASW pixs are so clear - what kind of camera did you use?  I'm assuming no flash, so what it the trick?


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> MarieZP-
> 
> LOVE the pixs!  And we all definitely needed a Christmas fix about now...it's been feeling a bit dry.
> 
> Seeing your daughter at the candy cane striped A makes me so sad to hear they are getting rid of the letters - I love them and seeing them decorated each season, getting pictures of the kids by them and seeing the changes in them through the years.
> 
> And Sherry was right - your IASW pixs are so clear - what kind of camera did you use?  I'm assuming no flash, so what it the trick?



And what better day to get a good Christmas fix than on the first day of summer?  We certainly can't be expected to wait until November for a holiday fix, now can we?

The holiday season at DLR can't get here fast enough for me!!  I'm looking forward to HalloweenTime at DLR, but I really cannot wait for the holiday season!!

I know Mariezp has the same sort of camera that I have now (Canon SD880), but those IASWH photos above were taken before she bought the Canon.  I'm not sure the Canon is capable of taking such clear, crisp and vivid photos of IASWH at night like those above, and if it is capable, I certainly don't know how to capture them!  So I'm thinking maybe I need to get whatever that camera was that Marie used for those pictures of IASWH!!!!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Yes, those pictures are wonderful.  I too would like to know what camera was used!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> And what better day to get a good Christmas fix than on the first day of summer?



Too true - looking at her pictures, I was struck by the incongruence of all the people in shorts and t-shirts - and the Christmas decor.  I'm a SoCal girl, born and bred, so I know Christmas Day is more likely to be 80 degrees than cool, but I still thought it was funny.  So, yes, what better day to get our fix?


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> I know Mariezp has the same sort of camera that I have now (Canon SD880), but those IASWH photos above were taken before she bought the Canon.  I'm not sure the Canon is capable of taking such clear, crisp and vivid photos of IASWH at night like those above, and if it is capable, I certainly don't know how to capture them!  So I'm thinking maybe I need to get whatever that camera was that Marie used for those pictures of IASWH!!!!



I have the Canon SD800 and can do some great things with it (I remember the discussion about color accent, etc - I do know how to do that), but I've tried many times to get a great shot in IASW and never gotten anything like that.  If it was on the Canon, I want to know also!


----------



## tksbaskets

Paying it Forward

2009/2010 Tour Guide Maps

I love to dream and plan with a 'real' map.  During our Christmas/NYE vacation I picked up extra sets of maps to share with my DIS friends.  Now is the time to share the magic.   

I have:
8 sets of Disney Land/Disney's California Adventure Christmas tour guide maps
4 sets of DL/DCA New Year's Eve tour guide maps

If you'd like a set PM me with your snail mail address and I'll pop the set you request in the mail for you.

Happy Planning!
Teresa


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Talked with the kids about trip timing and crowds.  The kids are set on waking up in Disneyland on the first day of 2011.  We're taking *Sherry's *advice and staying far from Main Street after 8:00.  I'm thinking park view room at the Paradise Pier, so maybe we'll just head back to the hotel and ring in the New Year with our own little party in the room, enjoying the lights and view.

ETA: I was worried about crowds, but now with some Disney magic coming to us via *tksbaskets*, I feel we made the right decision and we'll have a great time!


----------



## Sherry E

Desert Dwellers said:


> Talked with the kids about trip timing and crowds.  The kids are set on waking up in Disneyland on the first day of 2011.  We're taking *Sherry's *advice and staying far from Main Street after 8:00.  I'm thinking park view room at the Paradise Pier, so maybe we'll just head back to the hotel and ring in the New Year with our own little party in the room, enjoying the lights and view.
> 
> ETA: I was worried about crowds, but now with some Disney magic coming to us via *tksbaskets*, I feel we made the right decision and we'll have a great time!



Desert Dwellers -

Oh that should be fun - the park view at PPH!  Also, I have no clue what DCA will be like on NYE.  It's entirely possible that it won't be as awful as DL.  And it's entirely possible that DL won't be as awful beyond Main Street.  Plus, you'll have a few days to stretch things out, so it won't be like you have to cram everything into one day in the middle of heavy crowds.  When you first arrive at DLR, if you see that it seems to be abnormally crowded you'll kind of know what you can and can't do.  

That Main Street crowd on NYE is something else, though!  I never knew people would want to stand so long in one place in DL just to hear/watch a countdown at midnight.  I guess if they do it in Times Square, they can do it in DL!  

I remember my friends and I were eating dinner at Carnation Cafe on the one and only NYE I have ever visited DL (and there is a reason why it has only been one time!).  As we were eating, the crowds were beginning to build in the street, slowly but surely.  We could see an obvious change in the number of people accumulating.  From our vantage point at the table, I think we assumed the crowds were in transit.  It wasn't until we stood up to exit Carnation that we saw that no one was moving!!  More people just kept piling into the street but no one was leaving or going anywhere.  It was scary, because it appeared as though all paths around the crowds were blocked with even more people.  

One of my friends must have silently panicked at the sight of the mobs of people because she suddenly announced that she had a sore throat and had to go back to the PPH to rest.  My other friend and I thought that if we could just somehow make it off of Main Street and into another land, we would be okay.  Let's put it this way - if I were to do a Trip Report on that one and only NYE experience, I would call it, "Escape from Main Street"!!!  We were stuck in the middle of Main Street, smooshed in with all these strangers, elbow to elbow, and there was no space in between people.  Even though we didn't want to do it, the only way to get out was to just push our way through - we had to, because everyone refused to move.  No one was budging.  We had to clasp hands and form a human chain as we pushed through because we were afraid that if one of us got lost, we wouldn't be able to find each other!  (Yes, it was _that_ bad on the night we were there!)

Finally, we somehow made it to a less packed Tomorrowland, which was much better, and that's where we stayed until midnight.  No way in you-know-where would I ever deal with Main Street at DL on NYE again!


----------



## bbangel

For those with experience of the between Christmas and New Year's crowds, what should I be preparing for in that week? We have gone several times so there is a lot we can leave out of the plan if we need to I just want to be prepared. Does it feel crowded everywhere or just at the big attractions/parades?


----------



## tksbaskets

Desert Dwellers said:


> ETA: I was worried about crowds, but now with some Disney magic coming to us via *tksbaskets*, I feel we made the right decision and we'll have a great time!



The map/guides are winging their way to you as I type.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a bump!!


----------



## jessicaerv

I'm not sure which days I'll be in the parks, but I plan on 2 days (at least).  
We're flying in on Nov. 10th and out on Nov. 17th ($200 for myself, DH and 1yo DD on Southwest into SNA).  I'm so excited I could burst.  I can't wait to see DD's face when she first sees the wonder, excitement and MAGIC that is Disney.


----------



## jessicaerv

Not sure if anyone has seen this, or if this is any indication of when Christmas will start at DLR, but AAA has tickets for MVMCP with a starting date of 11/8/2010...


----------



## Disney Dreams

Sherry E said:


> ...That Main Street crowd on NYE is something else, though! I never knew people would want to stand so long in one place in DL just to hear/watch a countdown at midnight. I guess if they do it in Times Square, they can do it in DL!



That is part of what confuses me regarding all of the concern about standing to line up and watch WoC.  People stand prior to fireworks, Fan! and parades.  People stand in lines for rides and food (and restrooms! haha) throughout the day.  More than any of the above, people stand on NYE waiting for - well - a countdown and I can't ever remember anyone asking about standing in regard to NYE  And for a decent view of the castle, one must stand on Main Street (along with thousands of your closest friends) for quite a long time.

- Dreams


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

I'll bump this thread up with a fun FYI.  I saw the post regarding the Patina Group birthday coupon.  Yea!  I have a December birthday!  This will help with the dining budget.


----------



## Sherry E

Desert Dwellers said:


> I'll bump this thread up with a fun FYI.  I saw the post regarding the Patina Group birthday coupon.  Yea!  I have a December birthday!  This will help with the dining budget.



This thread must be moving at warp speed down the pages - I didn't even see or know that you had bumped it until I was just going in to bump it now!  It needs to be bumped!  People need to see it!

Yay!  Yes, that Patina Group $30 coupon is handy, and you can have your pick of Naples, Catal or Tortilla Jo's (or other places that are not in DTD).  Which one will you choose?

My b-day is next month and I'm not sure if I am going to be able to use my Patina coupon or not but I hope to.

ETA:  Oh, okay!  I see by the time stamp that you were just in here bumping right when I was bumping - great minds think alike!!  LOL!!  I was thinking you bumped last night and I missed it or something!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Again, sorry if I already posted these. 

I remember seeing the pics shared by others of the "Here You Leave Today..." area and there was Christmas garland right there, but not in my pics. 






View of the tree from the fire station






A bit of Christmas Cheer in the Golden Horseshoe


----------



## azdisneylover

Bumping the thread. Does anyone know if the Chesire Cat tails will be there at Christmas time? Will they become a regular treat night next to the Tigger Tails? Will there be special Christmas Coffee cups, and Christmas cotton candy?  
If you can name 3 things for someone to see or do at Christmas time, (at DL of course) what would they be? (Food, show, special rides, or decorations that are just awesome, and shouldn't be missed)


----------



## disneymom23

azdisneylover said:


> If you can name 3 things for someone to see or do at Christmas time, (at DL of course) what would they be? (Food, show, special rides, or decorations that are just awesome, and shouldn't be missed)



1.  The Holiday Tour- we've done it twice and will do it again this year.  So much fun, interesting, get to walk on 2 rides, and great SEATS for the parade.

2.  Peppermint ice cream in a waffle cone dipped in chocolate with red and green sprinkles.

3.  Taking in all the details.  Every inch of the park is decorated and decorated differently by land.

OK, I need one more.  My absolute favorite thing about the holidays at DL (and I think Sherry will agree) is







The Gingerbread Man with Chocolate Mickey Ears Cookie!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

That's funny, *Sherry*!  I saw the thread halfway down page two and thought this will not do.  

We've eaten at all three choices.  Naples was just alright.  Mr. Desert and I enjoyed Tortilla Jo's very much, but Lil Desert was quite offended that her meal came with mashed sweet potatoes.  Catal was a hit with everyone in the family.  I'm pretty sure Catal will get a return visit.


----------



## specialks

disneymom23 said:


> 1.  The Holiday Tour- we've done it twice and will do it again this year.  So much fun, interesting, get to walk on 2 rides, and great SEATS for the parade.



How does the Holiday Tour seating for the parade work?  I have 2 young girls (will be 6 & 4 for our Dec trip) and don't want to spend all that money and risk them not getting a good seat.  Are there rows of seats?  We always wait for 1+ hours to get a front curb spot during the parades and I would really be unhappy if we didn't get up front.


----------



## Belle Ella

So I'm a Holiday season newbie but a co-worker knows how much I love to discuss planning and came to me for some advice on when to go for the holidays. Well, naturally I figure a great place to ask would be here (so sorry since I know a lot of stuff gets repeated but I don't have the luxury of reading throuh this entire thread right now ).

OK, so my real question is that holiday decorations are up in November and not just December, right? And what week would probably be the best bet as far as lowest crowds do you think?


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> So I'm a Holiday season newbie but a co-worker knows how much I love to discuss planning and came to me for some advice on when to go for the holidays. Well, naturally I figure a great place to ask would be here (so sorry since I know a lot of stuff gets repeated but I don't have the luxury of reading throuh this entire thread right now ).
> 
> OK, so my real question is that holiday decorations are up in November and not just December, right? And what week would probably be the best bet as far as lowest crowds do you think?



Jazz!  Imagine my surprise to see you over here!!  Welcome (even if you are inquiring for someone else)!!  You should have your co-worker look through this thread - not necessarily to read everything, of course, but just to see the magical pictures that have made this thread so popular!!

Yes, the holiday season will be up and in full swing (meaning that IASWH will be aglow, the snow will be falling on Main Street, Santa will be all over DLR, the Reindeer Round-Up will be open, the Winter Castle will be shining in the night, the Carolers will be performing, etc.) sometime in November.  Not sure which date yet, but like HalloweenTime, it always begins on a Friday.  Last year, the holidays started two weeks before Thanksgiving, but that has not always been the case.  So this year, it will have to start on either November 12th or 19th.  One or the other.

People say that the opening weekend of the holiday season is pretty busy (it's the novelty of it, I think).  Then things quiet down a bit, and then pick up again right before Thanksgiving.  Supposedly, right after Thanksgiving is when crowds disappear and everything is pleasant for a while, until about mid-December, when they start to pick up again.

So, it really depends on when the holiday season begins - if it's 11/12 or 11/19.  Can your co-worker go to DLR on weekdays, or weekends only?  Weekdays would be better than weekends.  I'm going to guess and say that if the co-worker can go right after Thanksgiving, to do that.  That would be the first choice.


----------



## Sherry E

bbangel said:


> For those with experience of the between Christmas and New Year's crowds, what should I be preparing for in that week? We have gone several times so there is a lot we can leave out of the plan if we need to I just want to be prepared. Does it feel crowded everywhere or just at the big attractions/parades?



I was waiting to see if anyone else replied who has been there post-Christmas more recently.  It's been a long time since I was at DLR after Christmas.  From what I remember, I felt like the crowds were particularly thick in certain areas and not necessarily all over.  Even on the weekend right before Christmas last year, the crowds were totally crammed into New Orleans Square and around IASW Holiday at night (when it is at its most beautiful).  And of course, on New Year's Eve, Main Street is terrible to navigate through.  This year, you never know - maybe some of the load will be lightened if many folks mosey over to DCA to see WoC.



jessicaerv said:


> I'm not sure which days I'll be in the parks, but I plan on 2 days (at least).
> We're flying in on Nov. 10th and out on Nov. 17th ($200 for myself, DH and 1yo DD on Southwest into SNA).  I'm so excited I could burst.  I can't wait to see DD's face when she first sees the wonder, excitement and MAGIC that is Disney.



Yay!  



jessicaerv said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this, or if this is any indication of when Christmas will start at DLR, but AAA has tickets for MVMCP with a starting date of 11/8/2010...



I think that eventually we will see a MVMCP at DLR - if the Mickey's Halloween Party goes off without a hitch this year.  This means that the 'snow' on Main Street at night will probably become exclusive to MVMCP.  Tickets for WDW events always seem to go on sale way before DLR stuff does.  But I am hoping that good ol' Heather at the Disney Parks Blog will start leaking some holiday info for us very soon, and maybe we can pry a start date out of her for the holiday season!!



deejdigsdis said:


> Again, sorry if I already posted these.
> 
> I remember seeing the pics shared by others of the "Here You Leave Today..." area and there was Christmas garland right there, but not in my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the tree from the fire station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of Christmas Cheer in the Golden Horseshoe



It's to the point where even I have lost track of what's been posted and what hasn't (and I practically had it all memorized for a while there!), but that doesn't matter!  The photos are wonderful and need to be seen!!  When I look at them I know I am all the more anxious to get back to DLR during the holidays!!  I love the Golden Horseshoe mini-tree thingy! 



azdisneylover said:


> Bumping the thread. Does anyone know if the Chesire Cat tails will be there at Christmas time? Will they become a regular treat night next to the Tigger Tails? Will there be special Christmas Coffee cups, and Christmas cotton candy?
> If you can name 3 things for someone to see or do at Christmas time, (at DL of course) what would they be? (Food, show, special rides, or decorations that are just awesome, and shouldn't be missed)



Yay!  Thanks for bumping!!

Don't know about the Cheshire Cat tails, the coffee cups or the cotton candy - I don't think they have holiday cotton candy.  DLR has a lot of stuff for the holidays but that's one thing I have not seen yet.  It would be cool if they did have it!

Wow - three things for someone to see or do or eat at Christmastime, hmm....you're putting us on the spot here!  There's so much! 

In no specific order:

1. Make sure to at least _see_ IASW Holiday at night - even if you ride the actual ride in the daytime, don't miss out on seeing the spectacular light display at night. It's not to be missed.

2.  If you have some extra down time to spare at night, have a seat in one of the extra-relaxing chairs in the lobby of the GCH, and soak in the overall holiday ambiance.  Sip a drink, munch a gingerbread cookie with Mickey ears, enjoy the guitarist strumming holiday tunes by the fireplace, listen to the piano player tickling the ivories with some Yuletide favorites, enjoy the Christmas carolers who come in nightly to perform and take requests by the tree, chat with fellow guests, smile at the happy families and young couples who pose by the gigantic Christmas tree and offer to take a photo of them together, get your photo taken with Santa (PhotoPass) and delight in the joy and merriment of the season.  It's a good vibe in the GCH at night during the holidays - everyone seems to be in good spirits and really having a great time.

3.  See the snowfall on Main Street at night, and the little light display from the stunning nighttime Winter Castle to the giant tree on Main Street.  Even though the 'snow' looks a bit like detergent bubbles and not like real snow, it definitely adds an element of magic that brings a smile to one's face!!




disneymom23 said:


> 1.  The Holiday Tour- we've done it twice and will do it again this year.  So much fun, interesting, get to walk on 2 rides, and great SEATS for the parade.
> 
> 2.  Peppermint ice cream in a waffle cone dipped in chocolate with red and green sprinkles.
> 
> 3.  Taking in all the details.  Every inch of the park is decorated and decorated differently by land.
> 
> OK, I need one more.  My absolute favorite thing about the holidays at DL (and I think Sherry will agree) is
> 
> The Gingerbread Man with Chocolate Mickey Ears Cookie!



I'm sure I would be suggesting the holiday tour as well if I had done it.  That's one of the things I eventually want to do - if, for no other reason - to get the parade seats and the cookie with red holiday ears!!

Also, I fully support the consumption of peppermint ice cream!!  It is a favorite of mine since childhood, except when I was a kid I was eating it at Sav-On Drugs and not during holiday time!  Now, it's something I only associate with the holidays, and it's yummy!!

And you know I _love_ me some portly, chewy, soft gingerbread cookies with Mouse ears!!  My friend liked them so much she bought 8 of them after I shared an arm from one of my cookies with her!!



Desert Dwellers said:


> That's funny, *Sherry*!  I saw the thread halfway down page two and thought this will not do.
> 
> We've eaten at all three choices.  Naples was just alright.  Mr. Desert and I enjoyed Tortilla Jo's very much, but Lil Desert was quite offended that her meal came with mashed sweet potatoes.  Catal was a hit with everyone in the family.  I'm pretty sure Catal will get a return visit.




No - we mustn't let the thread slip to the depths of Page 2!  You're right - this will not do at all!

I would probably use my Patina coupon at Naples, but I'm just not sure if I'm using it yet.  I have until maybe September 18th-ish to use it, so if I make a HalloweenTime trip then that may be a good opportunity.



specialks said:


> How does the Holiday Tour seating for the parade work?  I have 2 young girls (will be 6 & 4 for our Dec trip) and don't want to spend all that money and risk them not getting a good seat.  Are there rows of seats?  We always wait for 1+ hours to get a front curb spot during the parades and I would really be unhappy if we didn't get up front.



From all the photos I've seen that Aussietravellers and others have posted in this thread of the parade when they did the tour, it looks like the seats are great!  That is one of the major things that would encourage me to do the tour is because of those seats.  We tend to miss the parade because we don't want to deal with the viewing situation.  If we had seats, it would be a lot better!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jazz!  Imagine my surprise to see you over here!!  Welcome (even if you are inquiring for someone else)!!  You should have your co-worker look through this thread - not necessarily to read everything, of course, but just to see the magical pictures that have made this thread so popular!!
> 
> Yes, the holiday season will be up and in full swing (meaning that IASWH will be aglow, the snow will be falling on Main Street, Santa will be all over DLR, the Reindeer Round-Up will be open, the Winter Castle will be shining in the night, the Carolers will be performing, etc.) sometime in November.  Not sure which date yet, but like HalloweenTime, it always begins on a Friday.  Last year, the holidays started two weeks before Thanksgiving, but that has not always been the case.  So this year, it will have to start on either November 12th or 19th.  One or the other.
> 
> People say that the opening weekend of the holiday season is pretty busy (it's the novelty of it, I think).  Then things quiet down a bit, and then pick up again right before Thanksgiving.  Supposedly, right after Thanksgiving is when crowds disappear and everything is pleasant for a while, until about mid-December, when they start to pick up again.
> 
> So, it really depends on when the holiday season begins - if it's 11/12 or 11/19.  Can your co-worker go to DLR on weekdays, or weekends only?  Weekdays would be better than weekends.  I'm going to guess and say that if the co-worker can go right after Thanksgiving, to do that.  That would be the first choice.



What can I say, I'm all over the place Sherry! I wish I could say that it was me planning to go, but oh well! It will happen again sometime in the future. And thanks for the info. Not so sure I'd be able to get her here to look through the thread herself (I don't know if she's much of a computer user) but I love being able to have some information to share with her!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> What can I say, I'm all over the place Sherry! I wish I could say that it was me planning to go, but oh well! It will happen again sometime in the future. And thanks for the info. Not so sure I'd be able to get her here to look through the thread herself (I don't know if she's much of a computer user) but I love being able to have some information to share with her!



You did go to DLR once during the holiday season, didn't you?  I thought I remembered you saying you were there with your family several years ago but you didn't fully absorb all the details and magic or something like that - is that correct, or is that just my old, addled brain confusing stories from people?  Anyway, the holiday season at DLR is truly amazing!  Oh, the photos you would take!  It would be thousands upon thousands of photos!


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E said:


> Love those photos, Marie! I especially love this last batch you posted - those IASW Holiday photos towards the end are so clear and crisp, and I love the different variations of the wreaths around IASW!!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words!  I wish DLR would hire me!  I need to be doing that Disney Parks Blog that Heather Hust Rivera does (everyone should sign up for that on Facebook or by email alert - it's a good source of information)!  And if they give me a chance to promote their holidays - HalloweenTime and Christmas - I will do a fantastic job for them!!
> 
> I don't even want to think of the woes from last year.  I just hope there are not as many woes this year, and that the flaky friends snap out of it.  I need to get back to DLR and have more time.  Last year was just not enough time to really give the new camera a workout with so many people everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you as well, Flitterific!  That's sweet of you and Marie to say that.  Now if only the powers that be at DLR just happened to be lingering on this thread so they could see my valiant efforts in plugging DLR during the holidays!!
> 
> But you're right - I don't want to do anything that is going to make the DLR season even more popular and crowded!  Maybe I will start steering everyone towards St. Patrick's Day at DLR and downplay the magic of DLR during the holidays!  Oh well, I think it's hopeless - once people tune in and see all the wonderful photos provided by you and Marie and everyone else in this thread, that will be the selling point!  There's no turning back!  But we love our photos here, so we must keep those coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> You found me out!  I am the evil mastermind behind the huge crowds!!


It's always a pleasure to share my pics. Thanks to all for the compliments. *Sherry*, the last batch of photos were taken with my older Polaroid. I have to say that I never could see that much difference between it and the ones taken with the new Canon like you have. Now that you commented on the pictures being "clear and crisp" I am tempted to send it in for repair. It still takes good pictures but the auto focus tends to quit working after a round of photos..... unless it is just something I have been doing wrong all along. 

Couldn't find the park blogger, Heather Hust Rivera. You'll have to send me a page suggestion for that on FB. I bet you could start up your own Disney blog and offer as much info as she can though! I know.... in you spare time, right? All you need is something else to do. I do like the idea of you directing people towards St. Patty's day, oh evil mastermind of ours. That's a clever tactic if I ever heard one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Hope you have more leisure time on your trip this year. AND we will definitely be expecting lots more photos added onto your never-ending TR! So go girl! Get out there and test that camera! 



amamax2 said:


> MarieZP-
> 
> LOVE the pixs!  And we all definitely needed a Christmas fix about now...it's been feeling a bit dry.
> 
> Seeing your daughter at the candy cane striped A makes me so sad to hear they are getting rid of the letters - I love them and seeing them decorated each season, getting pictures of the kids by them and seeing the changes in them through the years.
> 
> And Sherry was right - your IASW pixs are so clear - what kind of camera did you use?  I'm assuming no flash, so what it the trick?


 I'm gonna miss those letters too. I am also going to miss the bridge. I understand them wanting to make changes but I wouldn't mind if they left a few reminders for those of us who have always liked CA even before the big improvements.

Thanks! I honestly cannot remember if I used a flash or not. No tricks. Just shear luck for me when my pics actually turn out good! The camera is a Polaroid DMC-TZ5. As I mentioned the poor thing has some issues but it still takes some good pics..... sometimes. 

*tksbaskets*, very nice of you to offer up the park maps! I bet you found some takers in no time!

*Desert Dwellers*, I think your New Years plan sounds like a winner! Celebration but without the inside the park crowd.  I cannot even begin to imagine how horribly packed the park would be that night. Somehow I think it would lose a little of the magic being packed in there like sardines. *Sherry's* account of her experience is enough for me!

*jessicaerv*, I beginning to feel like a stalker.  I just saw you on the November thread and when I came to get caught up over here I just happen to run across you again. Guess with us both having trips in the making we are bound to be running into each other all over the place! I suppose we will be running into lots of others like that too. 
Lucky you... already getting your plane tickets. I am holding out for lower fares. 
Interesting about the AAA dates for MVMCP. We will be at the park long enough that we will catch the official start of the holiday season one weekend or another but the earlier it starts is best to me! Just more time to take in all the little extras.

*deejdigsdis*, that's a mighty fine picture of the tree! And you just proved for me that no matter how many pics you take or have seen someone will always come up with something new. As much as we love the Billy Hills shows  I don't think I have ever noticed the Christmas decorations inside.... except for the ones incorporated into the show like the Charlie Brown looking tree.



azdisneylover said:


> If you can name 3 things for someone to see or do at Christmas time, (at DL of course) what would they be? (Food, show, special rides, or decorations that are just awesome, and shouldn't be missed)


 Oooh good question! Tough though. Hard to narrow it down to just three but I will try. 
1) A cup of White Hot Chocolate with a gingerbread man. Best gingerbread I have ever had! 
2) Stand on Main Street for the castle lightning, fireworks and to watch it snow. Nothing like it! Gave me goosebumps and a warm fuzzy feeling all at the same time. Pure magic! 
3) I'm kinda torn on this one. Love both Haunted Mansion holiday and Small World Holiday.(like Sherry said gotta do it at night) 2 totally different experiences but really you gotta do both to make a trip complete.

Oh, and there's another something that was really special for us. My DD and I had the best time decorating Christmas cookies while watching the show.  However, I have no idea if they will be still be offering it since they have changed the Reindeer Roundup area. 

*disneymom23*'s suggestion for the Holiday tour is also an excellent choice. We took it in 2006 and really enjoyed it. *specialks*, unless it has changed, the seats for the tour are reserved in an area by Small World. Excellent seats without the long wait.


----------



## mariezp

So if ya'll are ready for more photos.... continuing from 2008.... After talking about Reindeer Roundup I think I'll head over there!  I may have gotten carried away with pics but I just couldn't help myself! They have decorations on EVERYTHING!


----------



## disneymom23

specialks said:


> How does the Holiday Tour seating for the parade work?  I have 2 young girls (will be 6 & 4 for our Dec trip) and don't want to spend all that money and risk them not getting a good seat.  Are there rows of seats?  We always wait for 1+ hours to get a front curb spot during the parades and I would really be unhappy if we didn't get up front.



The seating is on front of It's a Small World.  There are 2 rows of chairs.  The first year we had the front row and last year we had the second row.  My youngest was 7 and he could see just fine.  I'm sure you could get the front row for your kids at least.  You could always sit behind them.  

My kids really enjoyed the tour.  My DH isn't one to pay for something more than once.  We did Fantasmic seating once and probably won't do it again.  But we feel the tour is something we'd enjoy doing every year.

BTW, we were talking Hidden Mickey's with our tour guide last year.  He told us that while these are not HM's, they are fun to try to find.  There is a hidden pic of George Washington and a pic of Elvis in the HM.  We found the GW but not the Elvis.  He told us they are not meant to be spotted by guests but put there to amuse the CM's.  He was fun.  He is a 3rd generation CM, his grandfather worked with Walt.


----------



## Sherry E

mariezp said:


> So if ya'll are ready for more photos.... continuing from 2008.... After talking about Reindeer Roundup I think I'll head over there!  I may have gotten carried away with pics but I just couldn't help myself! They have decorations on EVERYTHING!



I don't know what in the heck is happening with the DIS or my PC that is making it so hard for me to post or open up threads to read posts, but it is taking so long after I click something for anything to happen.  And then it takes forever for the reply to go through.  I tried to reply here earlier and I clicked and nothing happened.  Arrrgggghhhhhh.  So I'm going to make this fast because it may give me trouble again!

Marie, those ^^ are fabulous photos!  See, that's exactly the sort of the thing that I think we all appreciate seeing here - all those details that we might otherwise overlook.  I love the touches of red flowers in the wagons and all over the Round-Up (even if some of them are fake flowers).  I love the boots in one photo and the little reindeer dude under the "Ranch Hands Only" sign.  Those are wonderful - and now I KNOW I have to spend more time at the Round-Up.

You should see the Disney Parks Blog come through on your Facebook page since you are a fan of the Disneyland page.  It will come through that.  BUT, since things can move so fast on Facebook and the Disney Parks Blog stuff could be overlooked, I signed up for the e-mail version of the Parks Blog:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/

You will see on the far right hand side where it says "E-mail."  Then the Parks Blog will come right to you.  Heather Hust Rivera is one of a few people who reports on DLR, but she was the one who broke the news that the Halloween Party was moving over to Disneyland and out of California Adventure, and then she revealed what date HalloweenTime was starting, which was big news for those of us over in the HalloweenTime thread!  So I think Heather is probably our go-to gal for the info on when the holiday season will start.  She may even have the start date already, but just hasn't had any need to publish it yet because summer just began!!  Perhaps, if asked, she would reveal the start date.

I sure hope I can deliver the goods this year and take lots of holiday photos to add to both this thread and my TR!!  Last year was a fiasco.  In 2008 I was on a roll with the photos, and that was when my old camera was about to die.  I really need to get to DLR and have a long, uninterrupted block of time where I can just snap away with the new camera and test out its abilities.  I know you're on my side, Marie, so cross your fingers for me that it will all work out!  You know what a fiasco last year was, and then when I finally went to DLR in December the crowds were so heavy and the time was so limited that it totally inhibted my photo-taking.


----------



## aussietravellers

specialks said:


> How does the Holiday Tour seating for the parade work?  I have 2 young girls (will be 6 & 4 for our Dec trip) and don't want to spend all that money and risk them not getting a good seat.  Are there rows of seats?  We always wait for 1+ hours to get a front curb spot during the parades and I would really be unhappy if we didn't get up front.



The seating is fantastic.  We sat in the front row (as mentioned there are two rows of seats).  Little tip for getting the front row, which I read about here on Dis  After you get your hot chocolate and gingerbread man, you then head from there over to small world to get your seating for the parade.  At this time it is best to be following right behind the guide so that you are first in the group to get to the seating area and can get seats in the front row!


----------



## amamax2

mariezp said:


> I'm gonna miss those letters too. I am also going to miss the bridge. I understand them wanting to make changes but I wouldn't mind if they left a few reminders for those of us who have always liked CA even before the big improvements.




Whaaaat?  They are getting rid of the bridge too?     How have I missed these announcements?  (Guess I'm too busy reading the Halloween and Christmas threads, hee hee.)  I LOVE the bridge!  I am looking forward to the Cars ride, but between the takeover of WOC and all the things they are removing, it's not going to feel the same at all.  

On a more positive note, after reading everyone's three things not to miss...I'm thinking I need to add another day to our Christmas trip - we'll never be able to do EVERYTHING in only three days!!!  So many things I didn't know about.....


----------



## bumbershoot

amamax2 said:


> I'm thinking I need to add another day to our Christmas trip - we'll never be able to do EVERYTHING in only three days!!!  So many things I didn't know about.....



Oh just add a few more.  Give yourself a week!  

That said, I went to DLR something like 18 days in one year, along with a few trips the year before and two day trips in the two years before that, and I still haven't done everything I want, let alone "everything"!


----------



## specialks

Sherry E said:


> I don't know what in the heck is happening with the DIS or my PC that is making it so hard for me to post or open up threads to read posts, but it is taking so long after I click something for anything to happen.  And then it takes forever for the reply to go through.  I tried to reply here earlier and I clicked and nothing happened.  Arrrgggghhhhhh.  So I'm going to make this fast because it may give me trouble again!



I have these problems all the time.  I wonder if the disboards needs to add some servers -- perhaps you should put in a word to the tech guys...



aussietravellers said:


> The seating is fantastic.  We sat in the front row (as mentioned there are two rows of seats).  Little tip for getting the front row, which I read about here on Dis  After you get your hot chocolate and gingerbread man, you then head from there over to small world to get your seating for the parade.  At this time it is best to be following right behind the guide so that you are first in the group to get to the seating area and can get seats in the front row!



Thanks, we might just have to give this a try!


----------



## ryalluvdiz

Oh gosh, just reading and seeing the pics on this thread is getting me so excited...I had been going to DLR at Christmas for a while but them started going at Halloween time because my second son has a birthday near that time....but this year we are staying home for Hallowen and making it a Christmas trip...... I can't wait to see that shining castle and wear my Mickey Santa Ears again!!!!!!


----------



## bbangel

Thought I would share a few photos from our trip last year:

Decorations in New Orleans






HMH






Christmas Castle day and night











IASWH and Parade


----------



## jessicaerv

mariezp said:


> *jessicaerv*, I beginning to feel like a stalker.  I just saw you on the November thread and when I came to get caught up over here I just happen to run across you again. Guess with us both having trips in the making we are bound to be running into each other all over the place!



HA!  I think *I'M* the stalker here!!

I'm just so excited about going that I'll post in any and every thread on the DIS - my version of shouting it from the rooftops!  

I wish I could post a picture here, but I don't have a photobucket account, and wouldn't you know it - the site is blocked by my employer.  Anyway, I have a priceless photo of my baby girl laughing her head off - she's holding a DVC mailer in her hand.  My DH still contends the love of Disney is passed through the umbilical cord.  He also firmly believes its a conspiracy of some sort.


----------



## mariezp

disneymom23 said:


> My kids really enjoyed the tour.  My DH isn't one to pay for something more than once.  We did Fantasmic seating once and probably won't do it again.  But we feel the tour is something we'd enjoy doing every year.
> 
> BTW, we were talking Hidden Mickey's with our tour guide last year.  He told us that while these are not HM's, they are fun to try to find.  There is a hidden pic of George Washington and a pic of Elvis in the HM.  We found the GW but not the Elvis.  He told us they are not meant to be spotted by guests but put there to amuse the CM's.  He was fun.  He is a 3rd generation CM, his grandfather worked with Walt.


I agree with you on the Fantasmic/tour topic. Actually, we have done F more than once but I believe I have had my fill and would rather take the tour again if we ever need something to "occupy our spare time". I am looking forward to the WOC this year. It will be so nice to have another option!.....although, we have gone a couple years without a tour..... ah, things to ponder!
Sounds like your tour guide was a really good one. How could you not be after that many generations of CMs? I'll have to be sure to keep an eye out for George and Elvis!



Sherry E said:


> Marie, those ^^ are fabulous photos!  See, that's exactly the sort of the thing that I think we all appreciate seeing here - all those details that we might otherwise overlook.  I love the touches of red flowers in the wagons and all over the Round-Up (even if some of them are fake flowers).  I love the boots in one photo and the little reindeer dude under the "Ranch Hands Only" sign.  Those are wonderful - and now I KNOW I have to spend more time at the Round-Up.
> 
> You should see the Disney Parks Blog come through on your Facebook page since you are a fan of the Disneyland page.  It will come through that.  BUT, since things can move so fast on Facebook and the Disney Parks Blog stuff could be overlooked, I signed up for the e-mail version of the Parks Blog:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/
> 
> You will see on the far right hand side where it says "E-mail."  Then the Parks Blog will come right to you.  Heather Hust Rivera is one of a few people who reports on DLR, but she was the one who broke the news that the Halloween Party was moving over to Disneyland and out of California Adventure, and then she revealed what date HalloweenTime was starting, which was big news for those of us over in the HalloweenTime thread!  So I think Heather is probably our go-to gal for the info on when the holiday season will start.  She may even have the start date already, but just hasn't had any need to publish it yet because summer just began!!  Perhaps, if asked, she would reveal the start date.
> 
> I sure hope I can deliver the goods this year and take lots of holiday photos to add to both this thread and my TR!!  Last year was a fiasco.  In 2008 I was on a roll with the photos, and that was when my old camera was about to die.  I really need to get to DLR and have a long, uninterrupted block of time where I can just snap away with the new camera and test out its abilities.  I know you're on my side, Marie, so cross your fingers for me that it will all work out!  You know what a fiasco last year was, and then when I finally went to DLR in December the crowds were so heavy and the time was so limited that it totally inhibted my photo-taking.


I always know you will appreciate the pictures! And yes indeed! You do need to be sure to spend some time at Reindeer Roundup. Always fun to get a photo with Santa too. I know they lines are always horrendously long but that's a good time to stand around and take in all the details.
Got all signed up with the Disney Parks Blog. Just what I needed! Something else to read!
Fingers crossed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No fiascoes allowed!



amamax2 said:


> Whaaaat?  They are getting rid of the bridge too?     How have I missed these announcements?  (Guess I'm too busy reading the Halloween and Christmas threads, hee hee.)  I LOVE the bridge!  I am looking forward to the Cars ride, but between the takeover of WOC and all the things they are removing, it's not going to feel the same at all.
> 
> On a more positive note, after reading everyone's three things not to miss...I'm thinking I need to add another day to our Christmas trip - we'll never be able to do EVERYTHING in only three days!!!  So many things I didn't know about.....


I could be wrong but it was my understanding that the plan was to redo the entire entrance to CA. Seems like a total waste to me too so somebody be sure to correct me if I am wrong!!! 
That a girl! Another day sounds like a good plan! Glad we could be of help! 




jessicaerv said:


> HA!  I think *I'M* the stalker here!!
> 
> I'm just so excited about going that I'll post in any and every thread on the DIS - my version of shouting it from the rooftops!


Nothing wrong with a little shout out!!!  



Nice photos, *bbangel*! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## christa2766

My family and I usually go at Halloween but this year decided to go in Dec. We are so excited and all these photos make it even better!  I was wondering what the typical hours are?  We are going Dec. 1st for three nights which is Wendsday thru Saturday.  I am hoping we will get to see parades and fireworks.  Also, do they usually have any rides down for refurbishment.  Any advice and information would be great.


----------



## amamax2

Welcome to the thread!

Here's a link to last year's December hours - we will be there over that time period, too, and I am using this as a rough guide.  DL hours historically don't change too much year to year, but with WOC, who knows?  My assumption is that in early Dec it will only be running on weekends, just like fireworks, F!, etc, but that is just MY guess.  Since you will be there over a weekend, you should be able to see everything!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2009


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Thanks, *amamax2*, for posting the link for the hours.  I'm having fun reading the boards to help plan for our NYE visit.

I read one thread that stated while New Year's Eve will be jammed packed, early New Year's Day is pretty quiet and uncrowded, so we'll want to take advantage of that.

I'm loving looking at all the beautiful pictures, can't wait to see all the decorations in person.  I also have something else fun to browse while I plan. * tksbaskets* sent holiday park maps to me.  It's fun to read about the special events.  On the maps, they have locations marked where you can pick up your NYE party hats and horns.  Getting excited! 






Wow, I need to resize my pic, but on the otherhand, you can read about the NYE celebrations.


----------



## azdisneylover

This is the best thread EVER!!! If anyone is in a sour mood, just click on this thread and Poof! (insert magic pixie dust here)  a warm fuzzy feeling eminates from your heart before you are grinning ear to ear secretly planning a trip to Disneyland during the holidays! Thank you everyone!!
I have a question about that wonderful sounding peppermint ice cream in the red and green spinkle tipped cone. Where do you find that treat? Is that on Main Street? I MUST write this one down on my list!  Does anyone have a picture of this yummy treat? Does this ice cream taste like a peppermint patty, or more of a vanilla ice cream with peppermint bits in it? Yikes, now I am  drooling!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Whaaaat?  They are getting rid of the bridge too?     How have I missed these announcements?  (Guess I'm too busy reading the Halloween and Christmas threads, hee hee.)  I LOVE the bridge!  I am looking forward to the Cars ride, but between the takeover of WOC and all the things they are removing, it's not going to feel the same at all.
> 
> On a more positive note, after reading everyone's three things not to miss...I'm thinking I need to add another day to our Christmas trip - we'll never be able to do EVERYTHING in only three days!!!  So many things I didn't know about.....



*amamax2* - Oh yes, add another day!!  There are way too many holiday things to see and photograph to not add another day!!

The front of DCA will look very odd without that bridge and the letters out in front.  But i guess it doesn't fit in with their vision of 1920's Los Angeles.  It will be very interesting to see what DCA looks like when it is all finished with its billion dollar makeover.  I am only excited for Carsland because it will give us a couple of new restaurants and rides.  Otherwise, I think I am most excited for the Little Mermaid ride!!



bumbershoot said:


> Oh just add a few more.  Give yourself a week!
> 
> That said, I went to DLR something like 18 days in one year, along with a few trips the year before and two day trips in the two years before that, and I still haven't done everything I want, let alone "everything"!



*Molly* - I agree - even though I could see _more_ things with more time at DLR, there are so many details (many of them virtually hidden) to discover at DLR and so many things to take in, I don't know if I will ever see everything.  Plus, now there will be new things to see in DCA when Carsland gets there.  It's an endless discovery, which keeps it interesting.



specialks said:


> I have these problems all the time.  I wonder if the disboards needs to add some servers -- perhaps you should put in a word to the tech guys...



*specialks* - Yes, that's probably it - server issues.  I bet you're 100% right.  At least I know I'm not the only one having trouble.



ryalluvdiz said:


> Oh gosh, just reading and seeing the pics on this thread is getting me so excited...I had been going to DLR at Christmas for a while but them started going at Halloween time because my second son has a birthday near that time....but this year we are staying home for Hallowen and making it a Christmas trip...... I can't wait to see that shining castle and wear my Mickey Santa Ears again!!!!!!



*ryalluvdiz* - That's one of the wonderful things about this thread, and what makes it so magical.  Many of us who contribute here have already been to DLR during the holidays so we know what it's like...but that doesn't seem to dampen our interest in returning for more holiday trips, and I don't think any of us has seen it "all"!!  It's almost as if we are seeing the things featured in the photos for the very first time!  I guess, in many cases, some of us _are_ seeing things in the photos for the first time because, although we have been to DLR at Christmastime, we have not necessarily combed every inch of the resort, and thus, have missed a LOT of details.  Some folks maybe never knew the Reindeer Round-Up was so detailed (like yours truly!).  Others may not have been aware of how special the GCH is during the season.  

It's easy to miss a lot of things at DLR during the season because there is SO much to absorb.  I can honestly say that there are things and details in almost every set of photos in this thread (posted by other people; not my own!) that I have overlooked.  There is always that little something that I spot and say, "Wow!  I'll have to check that out next time I'm there!"  Also, everyone's photographic perspective is slightly different, so it's like we are seeing everything with new eyes over and over!!  It's wnderful!!

So this thread is not only raising the interest of those who have never seen DLR at Christmastime and inspiring them to go, but it's also reigniting the interest of those of us who have already been!



bbangel said:


> Thought I would share a few photos from our trip last year:
> 
> Decorations in New Orleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Castle day and night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IASWH and Parade



*bbangel* - Love those pictures!  I especially love the top photo - something about the colors in it really catches my eye!!  Thanks so much for posting them!  Please post more if you have them!



mariezp said:


> I always know you will appreciate the pictures! And yes indeed! You do need to be sure to spend some time at Reindeer Roundup. Always fun to get a photo with Santa too. I know they lines are always horrendously long but that's a good time to stand around and take in all the details.
> Got all signed up with the Disney Parks Blog. Just what I needed! Something else to read!
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fiascoes allowed!
> 
> I could be wrong but it was my understanding that the plan was to redo the entire entrance to CA. Seems like a total waste to me too so somebody be sure to correct me if I am wrong!!!
> That a girl! Another day sounds like a good plan! Glad we could be of help!



*Marie* - you're right - the bridge and the letters are coming down as part of the whole entrance makeover.

I'm all about getting photos with Santa, wherever I can get to him without a line.  Of course, I practically had to drag my friend into the GCH Santa photo in 2008 because she wanted to stay planted in the seat, but I got her in it and it turned into a nice photo!!



christa2766 said:


> My family and I usually go at Halloween but this year decided to go in Dec. We are so excited and all these photos make it even better!  I was wondering what the typical hours are?  We are going Dec. 1st for three nights which is Wendsday thru Saturday.  I am hoping we will get to see parades and fireworks.  Also, do they usually have any rides down for refurbishment.  Any advice and information would be great.



*christa2766* - Will this be your first time being at DLR during the holiday season?  You are in for a treat!!  I hope you've had a chance to scroll back through the whole thread and see all the photos (you don't have to read the whole thing, but it's worth it to scroll for the pictures!!) - we have some real gems hidden in the depths of this thread!

HalloweenTime is great, too - it's quite fun, as you know very well.  And I suppose some folks prefer DLR at HalloweenTime if they enjoy Halloween as a holiday more than Christmas in general.  But there is just something extra during the holiday season - extra magic - that is not there during HalloweenTime.  Christmastime is so much more detailed and thorough, so much more immersive.  It really covers the whole entire Resort, whereas Halloween is not that all-encompassing.  The holiday season is more of a full sensory experience.  You can close your eyes and still smell peppermint or cocoa.  You can hear differently-themed versions of Christmas songs in each land you enter.  HalloweenTime is not up to that level of immersion yet.



amamax2 said:


> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Here's a link to last year's December hours - we will be there over that time period, too, and I am using this as a rough guide.  DL hours historically don't change too much year to year, but with WOC, who knows?  My assumption is that in early Dec it will only be running on weekends, just like fireworks, F!, etc, but that is just MY guess.  Since you will be there over a weekend, you should be able to see everything!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2009



*amamax2* - I'm also guessing WoC will probably run on weekends, but it probably depends on how big of a hit it stays through the summer and into the Fall.  If it keeps up its momentum, DLR may try to let it run more often if possible.  I guess time will tell.



Desert Dwellers said:


> Thanks, *amamax2*, for posting the link for the hours.  I'm having fun reading the boards to help plan for our NYE visit.
> 
> I read one thread that stated while New Year's Eve will be jammed packed, early New Year's Day is pretty quiet and uncrowded, so we'll want to take advantage of that...



*Desert Dwellers* - Yes, that was my experience too.  Jam packed and crazy on NYE, but on New Year's Day, up until about noon, it was delightful.  I knew that everyone was hungover and conked out, and I took advantage of it.  It was wonderfully uncrowded until noon, and then everyone was back in the parks. 



azdisneylover said:


> This is the best thread EVER!!! If anyone is in a sour mood, just click on this thread and Poof! (insert magic pixie dust here)  a warm fuzzy feeling eminates from your heart before you are grinning ear to ear secretly planning a trip to Disneyland during the holidays! Thank you everyone!!
> I have a question about that wonderful sounding peppermint ice cream in the red and green spinkle tipped cone. Where do you find that treat? Is that on Main Street? I MUST write this one down on my list!  Does anyone have a picture of this yummy treat? Does this ice cream taste like a peppermint patty, or more of a vanilla ice cream with peppermint bits in it? Yikes, now I am  drooling!



*azdisneylover* - I was hoping you saw the replies to your question about the top 3 things to do/see/eat.  It sounds like you did!  The pages move quickly, so sometimes the responses can end up on the previous page before you know it!!!

I agree - this is the best thread ever!  I have thought so from the beginning, but it has only gotten 100 times better since last year, with all the wonderful contributions!!  It is definitely an instant mood-booster and trip-inspiration, that's for sure!!

The peppermint ice cream can be found at the Gibson Girl ice cream place on Main Street.  I posted photos of the ice cream (without the sprinkle cone) earlier in this thread.  I was not hungry enough to get the ice cream with the cone at that moment, but I recommend getting it in the cone because it's so much more festive!!  You can actually watch the CMs rolls the cone in the holiday toppings as you stand in line, and it's quite cool!!  (It was also featured on _Guy's Disney Holiday_ on the Food Network last year!!)

The peppermint ice cream is pink, with chunks of peppermint candy/candy cane in it, so I guess that's like a peppermint patty.  It's full peppemint flavor through and through, not vanilla with peppermint pieces.  (It's made by Dreyer's, so it's sold in grocery stores during the holidays but it's much more festive to get it at DLR!)


----------



## tlovesdis

Does anyone know when the Candlelight thing will be this year?  Is it typically the first or second weekend in December?


----------



## mariezp

tlovesdis said:


> Does anyone know when the Candlelight thing will be this year?  Is it typically the first or second weekend in December?


Pretty sure it is typically on the first weekend.


----------



## mariezp

Well, *Sherry*, while I have got you thinking you need really ought to spend more time at Reindeer Roundup I might as well entice you some more..... I've got a TON of them! Hope the rest of you enjoy them too!


More from 2008
Heading into Santa's house!










So what do you do once you get inside? Take pictures of the decorations, of course!








































What do you suppose happens as soon as we get there and our turn is next? Santa stands up and it's BREAK TIME! 





Santa's helper goes all out to keep DD entertained until Santa gets back.















Guess who finally makes it back? YAY! SANTA!


----------



## amamax2

Ooooh LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures!!!

The first time we went to DL at Christmas, we went to take pictures with Santa and there was no one in line, so it was awesome!  We got a great shot for our Christmas card.

When we went the second time, a few years later, we just assumed we'd be able to waltz right up again.  Wrong!  Boy had Christmas time gotten popular.  The line was long, made worse by the whole "call my family to come meet us 'cause I'm close to the front of the line now" scenario.  As we stood there, with the line getting bigger rather than shorter the longer we waited, we finally bailed.  I was so sad as my mom was with us - her first time at DL in probably 30 years.

We made up for it with tons of pictures by the tree on Main St and the one in DCA.


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

I love seeing all the Dec pictures!! We LOVE going in December!! We wont be able to do a Dec trip until 2011  We are doing birthday trips this year instead..But I am already getting excited about our next Dec trip!!!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hello everyone,  I have been reading all your posts and I have learned a lot.  My son and I are planing to go to Disneyland this Christmas.  We have been to Disney World in Florida before but this will be our first Christmas in Disneyland.   After spending the past couple of weeks trying to decide which hotel to stay at I decided on the Sheraton  Park Hotel across from the park.  Have any of you ever stayed there.  Is it a pretty nice place.  I will try to get a room facing Disneyland for the nice view.  At first I was going to get the 5 day hopper till my son said he also wanted to go see Universal Studios.  So thought then we could go with 4 day hopper.  While doing more research I saw that the Medieval Times was not that far away and I was there the last time in the early 90's.  Well this would take us down to 3 days for Disneyland.  My other question to you all is should I add a day to our trip and have 4 days at Disneyland and 2 days to go to the other 2 attractions?  Or would 3 days in Disneyland be enough??  My son just turned 13 so he will have a lot of energy.  We plan to fly down from up here in the San Francisco area and use the shuttles to get to the other places.  

What do you all think?


----------



## ConnieB

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hello everyone,  I have been reading all your posts and I have learned a lot.  My son and I are planing to go to Disneyland this Christmas.  We have been to Disney World in Florida before but this will be our first Christmas in Disneyland.   After spending the past couple of weeks trying to decide which hotel to stay at I decided on the Sheraton  Park Hotel across from the park.  Have any of you ever stayed there.  Is it a pretty nice place.  I will try to get a room facing Disneyland for the nice view.  At first I was going to get the 5 day hopper till my son said he also wanted to go see Universal Studios.  So thought then we could go with 4 day hopper.  While doing more research I saw that the Medieval Times was not that far away and I was there the last time in the early 90's.  Well this would take us down to 3 days for Disneyland.  My other question to you all is should I add a day to our trip and have 4 days at Disneyland and 2 days to go to the other 2 attractions?  Or would 3 days in Disneyland be enough??  My son just turned 13 so he will have a lot of energy.  We plan to fly down from up here in the San Francisco area and use the shuttles to get to the other places.
> 
> What do you all think?



Just an FYI....Medieval Times is not a full day event.   A couple of hours but not all day.   I would plan MT for dinner to maximize the time you can spend at Disney and just be sure to get to Disney at rope drop to get as much as you can in there, head back to your hotel for a short rest/clothes change, then grab a cab to MT for dinner and adventure.   MT has one show each night at 7pm M-TH, on Fri they typically have 2 evening shows and on Saturday/Sunday a matinee and one or two evenings.    The show itself is less than 2 hours long as I recall.   So, depending on Disney's hours and your energy level, you might be able to go back to Disney that evening for a short time.  

How many days you need in Disney really depends on your son's interests and your style of touring the parks.   My girls (just turned 14) and I are definitely wanderers....we have our goals of rides to get to, but we love to talk to CMs, watch the various street artists at work, wait in line to meet/greet characters, see the shows, watch the parade each day and the fireworks too, ride the less popular rides too, etc.   3 days would never be enough for us, we typically do a week at Disneyland touring both parks.  We tend to go during less busy times (our next trip is early December) so that we don't spend a ton of time in lines.    

The other extreme is more "commando" types where you are interested mostly in riding specific rides with little or no interest in stopping to watch the street artists, don't bother with the characters, glimpse the parades only as you rush off to the popular rides because the lines are shorter while everyone else is watching the parade, eat from Counter Service but take it to eat in the next ride line etc.    Friends who are this type tend to be able to do their version in one day per park and feel they've done all they need in 2 days.    

Your family is likely somewhere in between.  Personally I think 3 or 4 days is an absolute minimum to get more than just rides done.   Since the price difference between a 3 and 4 or 4 and 5 day ticket is about $10 a day personally if you can afford the extra night(s) of hotel I'd say an extra day or two.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Connie,  Your insightful info was great,  After staring at my calender I was thinking if we arrive the morning of Dec 21st and go to the Medieval Times for dinner the first day. Then on the 22nd we can go to Universal Studios, which would leave us the 23-26th to spend in Disneyland, and fly home the 27th.  This would be a total of 6 nights down there and giving us 4 days in the Park.  Also, if we get an evening flight home we could spend almost an extra half day at the park if we wanted to.  

Do you think there would be less people the week before Christmas or the week after?  Has anyone stayed at the Sheraton Park Hotel?  Is it pretty good?


----------



## Sherry E

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi Connie,  Your insightful info was great,  After staring at my calender I was thinking if we arrive the morning of Dec 21st and go to the Medieval Times for dinner the first day. Then on the 22nd we can go to Universal Studios, which would leave us the 23-26th to spend in Disneyland, and fly home the 27th.  This would be a total of 6 nights down there and giving us 4 days in the Park.  Also, if we get an evening flight home we could spend almost an extra half day at the park if we wanted to.
> 
> Do you think there would be less people the week before Christmas or the week after?  Has anyone stayed at the Sheraton Park Hotel?  Is it pretty good?



It will be less crowded _before_ Christmas than after Christmas - but it will still be very crowded.  Be prepared for that.  Weekdays are better than weekends, however.  This subject has been discussed a lot in this thread and I think we all agree that after Christmas is a madhouse.

I think you should ideally have 4 days at DLR if you can.  There is a LOT to take in if you are interested in soaking in all the wonderful details (seen in the fantastic photos all through this entire thread - be sure to look at all the photos).  Plus, it's just a sensory overload (in a good way) - you kind of need time to really absorb it all.

But - what I will say is, if you decide on only 3 days, which is fine, do 3 days if you go before Christmas.  If you can only go after Christmas, take 4 days (you'll need more time with all the crowds).  I really suggest avoiding the pos-Christmas mobs if you can, though.


----------



## tksbaskets

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi Connie,  Your insightful info was great,  After staring at my calender I was thinking if we arrive the morning of Dec 21st and go to the Medieval Times for dinner the first day. Then on the 22nd we can go to Universal Studios, which would leave us the 23-26th to spend in Disneyland, and fly home the 27th.  This would be a total of 6 nights down there and giving us 4 days in the Park.  Also, if we get an evening flight home we could spend almost an extra half day at the park if we wanted to.
> 
> Do you think there would be less people the week before Christmas or the week after?  Has anyone stayed at the Sheraton Park Hotel?  Is it pretty good?



We were there during mob week (week between Christmas and NY)  It was fine for us because we took advantage of Magic Morning and went back to our beloved Grand Californian hotel at the mid part of the day.  We also found DCA to be much less crowded (or crowded feeling) in the afternoon.

Be prepared for this if you are at DL at 11:30 am trying to get to your lunch priority seating in New Orleans Square:





Trying to get to the FP machine for Indy:





Fore warned is fore armed!  We had a great trip.  The link is in my signature.


----------



## GrandBob

OK, you all have inspired me to post pictures from our trip last year.  We were at DLR the Sunday to Thursday after Thanksgiving, and the holiday season was in full swing.  Crowds were incredibly light (especially compared to tsbaskets pics, LOL)






*In front of Christmas tree at town square*





*By Big Thunder Ranch*





*Parade Pics*















*Castle at Night*


----------



## PHXscuba

*It's Christmas in July for me!!!*

My BFF and I were together today with our kids and got to talking about Disney (she is as nuts about it as me and just got back from a family trip to WDW). We made a pact to do a girls' trip to DLR this Christmas to see all the lights, special attractions, and eat, eat, eat the goodies (I  peppermint).

I am so excited! I could have dragged DH, but he wouldn't have gotten into it as much and it's difficult to both take off without our kids. My best friend is the perfect person to travel with and now we have a goal.

Now I just have to go back and read all the pages on this thread .... Maybe after I get back from our one-day trip later this month ... seems weird to be thinking about Christmas when it's 110 here!

Anyhow, I knew y'all would understand my excitement!!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> *It's Christmas in July for me!!!*
> 
> My BFF and I were together today with our kids and got to talking about Disney (she is as nuts about it as me and just got back from a family trip to WDW). We made a pact to do a girls' trip to DLR this Christmas to see all the lights, special attractions, and eat, eat, eat the goodies (I  peppermint).
> 
> I am so excited! I could have dragged DH, but he wouldn't have gotten into it as much and it's difficult to both take off without our kids. My best friend is the perfect person to travel with and now we have a goal.
> 
> Now I just have to go back and read all the pages on this thread .... Maybe after I get back from our one-day trip later this month ... seems weird to be thinking about Christmas when it's 110 here!
> 
> Anyhow, I knew y'all would understand my excitement!!
> 
> PHXscuba



PHXscuba!!  Welcome!  You're another holiday thread hopper!!!  There are a few of us thread hoppers, that dart back and forth between Halloween and Christmas!!

Even if you don't have time to read the whole thread, the important thing is to enjoy all the photos in the thread, so at least look at those!  Those pictures are what has made this thread so magical (and popular)!!

I'm so excited for you that you get to do a Christmas DLR trip!!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba we do share your excitement! 

GrandBob your pictures were great!  Especially the castle at night and back towards Thunder Ranch.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## mvf-m11c

Looks like I will post my pics from my 2009 trip. You can also look at my dec trip report and the different pics from my trip. That was a weird weekend when I was there during last year. It was really quiet and we just got on any ride at the park and it was raining that weekend.











IASW Holiday


----------



## Sherry E

I'm replying a bit out of sequence here - I already posted something to Attila and to PHX yesterday, so now I am backtracking and catching up on the posts I wanted to address!!






mariezp said:


> Well, *Sherry*, while I have got you thinking you need really ought to spend more time at Reindeer Roundup I might as well entice you some more..... I've got a TON of them! Hope the rest of you enjoy them too!
> 
> More from 2008
> Heading into Santa's house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you do once you get inside? Take pictures of the decorations, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose happens as soon as we get there and our turn is next? Santa stands up and it's BREAK TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa's helper goes all out to keep DD entertained until Santa gets back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who finally makes it back? YAY! SANTA!




*Marie* - I absolutely adore those photos!!  I love all the details inside Santa's house.  I love the pictures of the cookies for Santa, and those photos of your daughter with Santa (and Santa's helper) are so great - my favorite is the very last one, where they are both kind of looking at each other as if they are thinking, "Who is this peculiar person?"



amamax2 said:


> Ooooh LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures!!!
> 
> The first time we went to DL at Christmas, we went to take pictures with Santa and there was no one in line, so it was awesome!  We got a great shot for our Christmas card.
> 
> When we went the second time, a few years later, we just assumed we'd be able to waltz right up again.  Wrong!  Boy had Christmas time gotten popular.  The line was long, made worse by the whole "call my family to come meet us 'cause I'm close to the front of the line now" scenario.  As we stood there, with the line getting bigger rather than shorter the longer we waited, we finally bailed.  I was so sad as my mom was with us - her first time at DL in probably 30 years.
> 
> We made up for it with tons of pictures by the tree on Main St and the one in DCA.



*Amamax2* - I had a heck of a time even getting my friend to get in the Santa photo with the Santa in the GCH lobby.  The line was daunting for a while.  She wouldn't budge from the table we found because she wanted to stay seated.  Somehow I managed to drag her into it and it came out really nice, but the line was not short and that was a big deterrent for my friend.  See, I'm willing to wait in a line if I have to.  I'm not going to give up on something that will make the trip extra memorable or special just because we found a table to sit at.  But not everyone is like that, as I have learned!!



tksbaskets said:


> We were there during mob week (week between Christmas and NY)  It was fine for us because we took advantage of Magic Morning and went back to our beloved Grand Californian hotel at the mid part of the day.  We also found DCA to be much less crowded (or crowded feeling) in the afternoon.
> 
> Be prepared for this if you are at DL at 11:30 am trying to get to your lunch priority seating in New Orleans Square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get to the FP machine for Indy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fore warned is fore armed!  We had a great trip.  The link is in my signature.



*Tksbaskets* - Also good to note (for those who have never been to DLR in that mob week or on any other crazy busy day/weekend) is that, sometimes, leaving in the middle of the day is not a good thing *if* the park has reached capacity.  They may not be able to get back in for several hours, no matter what kind of ticket they have or where they are staying.  It usually does not happen that way, but it certainly has happened where the park reached capacity and they stopped letting people in.  

In fact, last year in December, on that crazy busy day before Christmas when I was there, DL had reached capacity at some point (which made sense given the crowds we dealt with).  We stayed in DL all day and didn't leave until late afternoon/early evening, when we moseyed over to DCA.  By the time our friends met up with us, we hung around DCA and we all headed back to DL, it was nighttime and they were letting people into DL again.


----------



## Sherry E

Continuing on with the responses...



GrandBob said:


> OK, you all have inspired me to post pictures from our trip last year.  We were at DLR the Sunday to Thursday after Thanksgiving, and the holiday season was in full swing.  Crowds were incredibly light (especially compared to tsbaskets pics, LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In front of Christmas tree at town square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Big Thunder Ranch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parade Pics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Castle at Night*



*GrandBob* - Yay!  We finally inspired you to post!!  What lovely photos and what an equally lovely family!!  I especially love the last picture of your wife and daughter (I assume that's your wife and daughter?) with the Mickey letter 'C'.'  It almost appears as if Mickey is holding your daughter in his hand (at a glance)!!  And might I also add that I love that shawl/pashmina that your wife is wearing - it's a gorgeous color and I love the fabric!!



mvf-m11c said:


> Looks like I will post my pics from my 2009 trip. You can also look at my dec trip report and the different pics from my trip. That was a weird weekend when I was there during last year. It was really quiet and we just got on any ride at the park and it was raining that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IASW Holiday



*mvf-m11c* - Oh yes!  By all means, please share whatever you have!!  Thank you so much for posting and keep 'em coming!!  In fact, your photos are especially clear and crisp, as well!  The nighttime pictures are exquisite.  So I'm sure we all want to know - what camera did you use?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *mvf-m11c* - Oh yes!  By all means, please share whatever you have!!  Thank you so much for posting and keep 'em coming!!  In fact, your photos are especially clear and crisp, as well!  The nighttime pictures are exquisite.  So I'm sure we all want to know - what camera did you use?



Thanks for the compliment. I have a Nikon D60 that I use during my trip last year.


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> *GrandBob* - Yay!  We finally inspired you to post!!  What lovely photos and what an equally lovely family!!  I especially love the last picture of your wife and daughter (I assume that's your wife and daughter?) with the Mickey letter 'C'.'  It almost appears as if Mickey is holding your daughter in his hand (at a glance)!!  And might I also add that I love that shawl/pashmina that your wife is wearing - it's a gorgeous color and I love the fabric!!



Thanks Sherry.  Yes, I'm not one for posting a lot of pictures, but what can I say?  You're inspirational! 

Actually, it's my wife and granddaughter.  I'm GrandBob, remember?  And my wife, the fashion maven, goes by the moniker GlamMa   She's got dozens of pashminas that she likes to play with.  Anyway, the funny thing is that DGD seems to have picked up the fashion gene from GlamMa -- her mom (our DDIL) is a sweats and T-shirt gal, so DGD didn't pick it up from her! 

Anyway, thanks for the compliments, Sherry and tksbaskets.  I'm particularly fond of the one with the moon silhouetting the Matterhorn with the castle lit in purple in the foreground.

-Bob


----------



## Desert Dwellers

*mvf-m11c*



> I have a Nikon D60 that I use during my trip last year.



I have a Nikon D70 - what settings did you use for your nighttime shots?  Absolutely gorgeous!  Did you use a tripod?

Really terrific pictures from everyone -- it's making me anxious to go.  I'd love to go tomorrow, but then it wouldn't be Christmas time.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I have a Nikon D60 that I use during my trip last year.



*mvf-m11c* -Those Nikons DSLRs get the job done every time!  We've seen more great photos on this board that were taken by those Nikons.  I would love to own one, but seeing that I can't even figure out the many manuals for my little Canon point and shoot SD880, I have a feeling I would be a lost cause with a DSLR!!



GrandBob said:


> Thanks Sherry.  Yes, I'm not one for posting a lot of pictures, but what can I say?  You're inspirational!
> 
> Actually, it's my wife and granddaughter.  I'm GrandBob, remember?  And my wife, the fashion maven, goes by the moniker GlamMa   She's got dozens of pashminas that she likes to play with.  Anyway, the funny thing is that DGD seems to have picked up the fashion gene from GlamMa -- her mom (our DDIL) is a sweats and T-shirt gal, so DGD didn't pick it up from her!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the compliments, Sherry and tksbaskets.  I'm particularly fond of the one with the moon silhouetting the Matterhorn with the castle lit in purple in the foreground.
> 
> -Bob



*GrandBob* - I think this thread has inspired more than a few people to post photos - and more than a few holiday trips to be planned!!  

You're right - that moon/silhouette photo is fantastic as well.  It's one of those 'suitable for framing' photos like the great nighttime shot that Kayla's Mom posted here.  

You know, for some odd reason, when I first glanced at your photos (and also bbangel's and someone else's pictures too), they appeared to be much smaller.  Then, the next time I returned to the thread, they were large size again.  Then they shrank again, and returned to large size again!  I don't know if this happens to anyone else, but it was the weirdest thing!  It's probably my PC doing crazy things, as usual, or it's a bizarre thing happening on the DIS.  So when I first saw your photos they were the smaller size and I didn't notice the moon/silhouette shot as well or as clearly as I can see it today!!  Awesome!!

GrandBob and GlamMa!!  That is too cute!!!  Well, DGD is adorable so I'm sure she will be a perfect fashionista when the time is right!!  



Desert Dwellers said:


> *mvf-m11c*
> 
> I have a Nikon D70 - what settings did you use for your nighttime shots?  Absolutely gorgeous!  Did you use a tripod?
> 
> Really terrific pictures from everyone -- it's making me anxious to go.  I'd love to go tomorrow, but then it wouldn't be Christmas time.



*Desert Dwellers* - No, it wouldn't be Christmastime, that's for sure.  Of course, 4th of July is important for other reasons, but visually - aesthetically - it's just not as interesting at DLR as Christmastime or HalloweenTime are, sadly.  

Some friends of mine once tried to have a Christmas party in July as a novelty idea, and even though there were decorations and things around, it just didn't have the same feel.  It didn't seem like Christmas or have that holiday feeling with people jumping in the pool and barbecuing.  It needs to _at least_ be November before traces of Christmas start popping up and before I start buying into the fact that it's the holiday season!!  

But I have been known, every now and then, to watch one of the Christmas shows I have saved on the DVR in the middle of summer (_Guy's Disney Holiday_, anyone?), like any of the multitude of Christmas lights shows that play on Travel Channel or The Learning Channel in December!  I love those shows, and they certainly make me anxious for November to get here!!!


----------



## ConnieB

Sherry E said:


> It will be less crowded _before_ Christmas than after Christmas - but it will still be very crowded.  Be prepared for that.  Weekdays are better than weekends, however.  This subject has been discussed a lot in this thread and I think we all agree that after Christmas is a madhouse.
> 
> I think you should ideally have 4 days at DLR if you can.  There is a LOT to take in if you are interested in soaking in all the wonderful details (seen in the fantastic photos all through this entire thread - be sure to look at all the photos).  Plus, it's just a sensory overload (in a good way) - you kind of need time to really absorb it all.
> 
> But - what I will say is, if you decide on only 3 days, which is fine, do 3 days if you go before Christmas.  If you can only go after Christmas, take 4 days (you'll need more time with all the crowds).  I really suggest avoiding the pos-Christmas mobs if you can, though.



Actually she has planned for 4 days...23, 24, 25, 26 and actually since they're not leaving until evening on the 27th they'll have a partial day as well.   

You might consider getting one of the many guides available for Disneyland (Birnbaum is a popular one and many libraries will have it....there is also a Birnbaum for kids though it's not as informative).   Read through it and write down the rides, shows, exhibits, etc that you want to see.   This helps first time visitors because it's easy to get overwhelmed and unsure where to go next, lol.....not to mention lost in the maze of things and not realize you missed an entire section!       The first time I took my girls to DL while waiting in line they'd pull out their list, mark off what we were in line for and start deciding what to do next with the help of the park map.....a great way to pass the time in line and build some excitement about what's coming up.


----------



## Sherry E

ConnieB said:


> *Actually she has planned for 4 days...23, 24, 25, 26 and actually since they're not leaving until evening on the 27th they'll have a partial day as well.  *
> 
> You might consider getting one of the many guides available for Disneyland (Birnbaum is a popular one and many libraries will have it....there is also a Birnbaum for kids though it's not as informative).   Read through it and write down the rides, shows, exhibits, etc that you want to see.   This helps first time visitors because it's easy to get overwhelmed and unsure where to go next, lol.....not to mention lost in the maze of things and not realize you missed an entire section!       The first time I took my girls to DL while waiting in line they'd pull out their list, mark off what we were in line for and start deciding what to do next with the help of the park map.....a great way to pass the time in line and build some excitement about what's coming up.



Yes, thanks for the clarification.  I read both of AttilaTheHun's posts, and was throwing in my 2 cents on the initial question of whether 3 or 4 days was better, and then on the question in the second post about whether before or after Christmas was more crowded.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Desert Dwellers said:


> I have a Nikon D70 - what settings did you use for your nighttime shots?  Absolutely gorgeous!  Did you use a tripod?



I use the night portrait mode for the nighttime shots. Sometimes I even use the non flash mode for the night shots, but sometimes they don't turn out so well. Yes, I have a sunpak tripod that I carry with me around the park at night and sometimes during the day. I like to bring the tripod to video tape the night shows like F!, fireworks, and WoC. (I have video tape WoC during its debut week with the tripod and it turned out very well when the video camera is not shaking) You can go to my youtube channel and see part of my video taping of WoC and other Disney shows: http://www.youtube.com/user/mvfm11c



Sherry E said:


> *mvf-m11c* -Those Nikons DSLRs get the job done every time!  We've seen more great photos on this board that were taken by those Nikons.  I would love to own one, but seeing that I can't even figure out the many manuals for my little Canon point and shoot SD880, I have a feeling I would be a lost cause with a DSLR!!



The Nikon DSLRs are good snapshot cameras. I'm glad that my friend got me interested in these cameras so I can take as many pictures very quickly than a normal camera.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> The Nikon DSLRs are good snapshot cameras. I'm glad that my friend got me interested in these cameras so I can take as many pictures very quickly than a normal camera.



*mvf-m11c* - Did you have to take a class on how to operate all the features on the camera, or was it just trial by fire?  Or did you just take to it naturally, like a fish in water, and without much guidance needed? 

I've always said that I think even point and shoot cameras are capable of more than people realize (not as good as the DSLRs, but better than one would expect), but because the manuals are so technical or long these days, and sometimes the camera buttons and menus are hard to figure out, many folks probably don't want to bother trying to establish how to get cool night shots or effects, etc.  People don't have time for that.   

So there are probably many things that P&S cameras can do *or* that DSLRs can do, but I'd bet that many people just learn the very basic steps of how to operate it and that's it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *mvf-m11c* - Did you have to take a class on how to operate all the features on the camera, or was it just trial by fire?  Or did you just take to it naturally, like a fish in water, and without much guidance needed?
> 
> I've always said that I think even point and shoot cameras are capable of more than people realize (not as good as the DSLRs, but better than one would expecte), but because the manuals are so technical or long these days, and sometimes the camera buttons and menus are hard to figure out, many folks probably don't want to bother trying to establish how to get cool night shots or effects, etc.  People don't have time for that.
> 
> So there are probably many things that P&S cameras can do *or* that DSLRs can do, but I'd bet that many people just learn the very basic steps of how to operate it and that's it.



*Sherry E,* 

I didn't take a class on how to operate all the features on my Nikon D60. My friend that I referred too on my pp, is a professional photographer and showed me all the basics about the DSLR cameras. He gave me some good information on what DSLR camera to buy, he has a lot of different Nikon cameras and the quality of the pics are really clear. It was a good idea to get a Nikon than the other brands like Sony or Canon. Most of the features I know how to operate on my Nikon D60, but I don't know everything about my Nikon. I was planning on taking a digital photography class later this Fall so I could take and process better photos when I go to any Disney parks.

I agree with you about the shoot cameras are good cameras to use point and shoot. You are right about people don't care about reading the manuals on their cameras and some people do care. I like to shoot the best photos with my knowledge on cameras.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

*mvf-m11c*


> http://www.youtube.com/user/mvfm11c



Thanks for the link to your video.  Really enjoyed watching the WOC, makes me eager to go.  Oh, well, six months will pass quickly.  Meanwhile, I'll haunt this thread, enjoying the beautiful pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Desert Dwellers said:


> *mvf-m11c*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link to your video.  Really enjoyed watching the WOC, makes me eager to go.  Oh, well, six months will pass quickly.  Meanwhile, I'll haunt this thread, enjoying the beautiful pictures.



Your welcome


----------



## mariezp

amamax2 said:


> Ooooh LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures!!!
> 
> The first time we went to DL at Christmas, we went to take pictures with Santa and there was no one in line, so it was awesome!  We got a great shot for our Christmas card.
> 
> When we went the second time, a few years later, we just assumed we'd be able to waltz right up again.  Wrong!  Boy had Christmas time gotten popular.  The line was long, made worse by the whole "call my family to come meet us 'cause I'm close to the front of the line now" scenario.  As we stood there, with the line getting bigger rather than shorter the longer we waited, we finally bailed.  I was so sad as my mom was with us - her first time at DL in probably 30 years.
> 
> We made up for it with tons of pictures by the tree on Main St and the one in DCA.


Just goes to show that you can never predict the crowds all the time. It was very crowded when we went but we were there for the opening day of Reindeer Roundup because it was our last day. We just make the most of it even when we have to wait in lines cause even then I am still at DL so how bad could it be. My DD is getting old enough that we can make waiting in line fun. A little crowd won't stop us from snagging that picture with Santa! Of course, pictures around the tree are great too! At least you were able to get some of those in with your mom. 



disneylovingfamily:4 said:


> I love seeing all the Dec pictures!! We LOVE going in December!! We wont be able to do a Dec trip until 2011  We are doing birthday trips this year instead..But I am already getting excited about our next Dec trip!!!


2011 will be here in no time! At least you have some other trips to look forward to until your next Christmas trip.



AttilaTheHun said:


> Hello everyone,  I have been reading all your posts and I have learned a lot.  My son and I are planing to go to Disneyland this Christmas.  We have been to Disney World in Florida before but this will be our first Christmas in Disneyland.   After spending the past couple of weeks trying to decide which hotel to stay at I decided on the Sheraton  Park Hotel across from the park.  Have any of you ever stayed there.  Is it a pretty nice place.  I will try to get a room facing Disneyland for the nice view.  At first I was going to get the 5 day hopper till my son said he also wanted to go see Universal Studios.  So thought then we could go with 4 day hopper.  While doing more research I saw that the Medieval Times was not that far away and I was there the last time in the early 90's.  Well this would take us down to 3 days for Disneyland.  My other question to you all is should I add a day to our trip and have 4 days at Disneyland and 2 days to go to the other 2 attractions?  Or would 3 days in Disneyland be enough??  My son just turned 13 so he will have a lot of energy.  We plan to fly down from up here in the San Francisco area and use the shuttles to get to the other places.
> 
> What do you all think?


Congratulations on making plans to spend your Christmas at the park. I think that would be neat but have just not worked up the courage yet to brave the crowds or be away from home that day. Bet you will have a wonderful time! If it were me and I could work it I would add a Disney day for any reason I could find! Sherry and ConnieB both offer some really good advice.  I thoroughly agree with everything they had to say. Your plan after their responses looks much better than wasting precious time here and there.



Sherry E said:


> *Marie* - I absolutely adore those photos!!  I love all the details inside Santa's house.  I love the pictures of the cookies for Santa, and those photos of your daughter with Santa (and Santa's helper) are so great - my favorite is the very last one, where they are both kind of looking at each other as if they are thinking, "Who is this peculiar person?"


Thanks Sherry! That's my favorite of the Santa pics too! 



Sherry E said:


> *mvf-m11c* -
> I've always said that I think even point and shoot cameras are capable of more than people realize (not as good as the DSLRs, but better than one would expect), but because the manuals are so technical or long these days, and sometimes the camera buttons and menus are hard to figure out, many folks probably don't want to bother trying to establish how to get cool night shots or effects, etc.  People don't have time for that.
> 
> So there are probably many things that P&S cameras can do *or* that DSLRs can do, but I'd bet that many people just learn the very basic steps of how to operate it and that's it.


I see you have me pegged! P&S+very basics= ME!



Love the pics tksbaskets, GrandBob and mvf-m11c! 
PHXscuba, the girls trip sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## mariezp

Oops! Double post!


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> GrandBob and GlamMa!!  That is too cute!!!  Well, DGD is adorable so I'm sure she will be a perfect fashionista when the time is right!!



Hee hee, too late!    She's been dressing up in GlamMa's clothes and shoes since she's been able to walk.  Here are a couple of her glamor poses from 2 years ago, when she was 5!!











OK, sorry about the hijack.  Now we'll bring you back to your regularly scheduled Christmas discussion!

-Bob


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Just stopped by to wish everyone a Happy 4th of July and all my Military friends who I served with for 20 years in the Air Force and those still serving.  I salute you all.  God Bless America! Our Home Sweet Home


----------



## Sherry E

AttilaTheHun said:


> Just stopped by to wish everyone a Happy 4th of July and all my Military friends who I served with for 20 years in the Air Force and those still serving.  I salute you all.  God Bless America! Our Home Sweet Home



Happy Independence Day to you, too!!  My late grandfather was an Air Force vet!!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,

I have spent the last couple of days trying to decide which hotel I wanted to stay at.  Having decided I wanted to be able to see Disneyland from my window I think I am going to go with the Sheraton Park Hotel.  I figure the weather being colder and maybe wet I will not hang out on the balcony but, it should be a nice view.  Now I will start looking to see where I can get the best rate.  I will take my son and his friend to the Alameda County Fair later, till then I will surf the Disney net. <grin>  Has anyone stayed there before??


----------



## NewbieMouse

I just wanted to say hi  and join you on this thread as we're now planning a 2-day stop-in visit for the week before Christmas.  Yippee!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Don't know where else to post this so will start here. Remember last Christmas we were all excited because the Guy Fieri Christmas special taped in Disneyland at Christmas time 2009, (Guy's Disney Holiday) which some here were lucky enough to be present for!! ...anyway it was finally going to be showing. I recorded it on my DVR about 4 different times to make sure I got it, and we watched it a few times, and I kept meaning to record it to dvd on our dvd recorder but before I got the chance to, our DVR packed it in and I lost it along with everything else. I'm longing to be able to watch it again... I'm really hoping they will show it again this coming Christmas season, but.... is there is anyone here who did record it, and I could send some money to cover the mail cost to have it sent to me?? I know it's a long shot, but you never know! Thanks in advance 
Oh, it is available to watch on youtube, but you know how that is, it's divided into 4 movies, and I don't have my comp streaming to our tv yet... I have watched it on there anyway though...it's a killer...makes you want it to be Christmas NOW!! 
here's a link to the youtube video part 1 in case you want to have a gingerbread mickey or snowman shortbread cookie melt down....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WyvOU8KIzA


----------



## specialks

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't know where else to post this so will start here. Remember last Christmas we were all excited because the Guy Fieri Christmas special taped in Disneyland at Christmas time 2009, (Guy's Disney Holiday) which some here were lucky enough to be present for!! ...anyway it was finally going to be showing. I recorded it on my DVR about 4 different times to make sure I got it, and we watched it a few times, and I kept meaning to record it to dvd on our dvd recorder but before I got the chance to, our DVR packed it in and I lost it along with everything else. I'm longing to be able to watch it again... I'm really hoping they will show it again this coming Christmas season, but.... is there is anyone here who did record it, and I could send some money to cover the mail cost to have it sent to me?? I know it's a long shot, but you never know! Thanks in advance
> Oh, it is available to watch on youtube, but you know how that is, it's divided into 4 movies, and I don't have my comp streaming to our tv yet... I have watched it on there anyway though...it's a killer...makes you want it to be Christmas NOW!!
> here's a link to the youtube video part 1 in case you want to have a gingerbread mickey or snowman shortbread cookie melt down....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WyvOU8KIzA



So funny!  I didn't watch it (we don't have DVR) and after I decided on a Christmas trip I have been kicking myself that I didn't watch it.  I wonder if Sherry E can help us and send us a copy -- I know she has it on her DVR!


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> So funny!  I didn't watch it (we don't have DVR) and after I decided on a Christmas trip I have been kicking myself that I didn't watch it.  I wonder if Sherry E can help us and send us a copy -- I know she has it on her DVR!



I have it on the DVR.  I don't have a set-up to make copies, though, unfortunately.  I wish I could.  I have quite a few cool Disney shows saved on there and I would love to just copy them all to DVDs for everyone if I could!!

I would almost be willing to bet that Food Network will air Guy's Disney Holiday again this holiday season, but I would make sure to get it on tape or DVR this year and not let it slip away again.  Next year it might not be back.

I say this because there was a wonderful WDW special that used to run on Food Network for the holidays - it was hosted by Raven Symone and it featured all the different decorations and, particularly, edible decorations/displays around WDW, including all the hotels.  I saw it, I think, two years in a row on Food Network - with 2007 being the last time I saw it.  And then they stopped airing it.  It didn't run in 2008, and then in 2009, they ran Guy's special.  No more Raven WDW show.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, according to Al Lutz's column today (which may or may not be accurate):



> The Electrical Parade is slated to be shipped back to Anaheim this Christmas, once the sun sets early enough that DCA can pull off multiple World of Color shows and a night parade to try and balance out the maddening crowds that pack into Disneyland for the Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe In Holiday Magic fireworks show. But after the Christmas run of the Electrical Parade, the parade route through the DCA Sun Plaza will go into heavy construction mode as part of the switch to the newly expanded DCA parade route that starts near Tower of Terror and ends near the Silly Symphony Swings.
> 
> The new parade route will debut in 2012 with an all-new day parade for DCA, using the same type of low-slung modular floats currently being designed for Disneyland’s new parade coming in 2011, Soundsational. The Soundsational parade is a salute to favorite Disney music through the decades, and it will use a new fleet of floats that are designed to have a modular chassis and underpinnings that can be used over and over again with different parades every few years. The same concept is being planned for DCA, with a fleet of DCA-specific parade floats that will allow different parades to be created for that park every few years without having to worry about the overhead wires of the Red Car Trolley.


----------



## christa2766

I was wondering if Disney has a history of running any resort hotel specials in Nov. and Dec.?  We usually stay onsight but are trying to save a little money so staying at Ayres.  Hoping as the dates get closer they will have a special rate.  Does anyone have any information on holiday hotel rates?


----------



## Sherry E

christa2766 said:


> I was wondering if Disney has a history of running any resort hotel specials in Nov. and Dec.?  We usually stay onsight but are trying to save a little money so staying at Ayres.  Hoping as the dates get closer they will have a special rate.  Does anyone have any information on holiday hotel rates?



They sometimes have discount offers.  If you have an Annual Pass, there are often AP rates for November and December.  Sometimes there are special hotel promos on the DLR website that may last through late Fall, possibly up to early or mid-December.  Usually nothing past mid-December, though (they hit a really busy time right around Christmas and on to New Year's).  Sometimes they also send out special PIN code offers with discounts that last until early or mid-December.  So there is hope! These offers would likely not start to come out for another couple of months, I would guess.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Sorry if this has been asked already. I searched the thread and even the results for that were overwhelming! lol. But hey, at least im bumping this up off the 2nd page!

DH and I are considering changing our Halloween trip to a Christmas trip, probably the 21st-26th with either 4 or 5 day hoppers. I was just wondering if the xmas parade runs everyday or only weekends? We would want to book the holiday tour, so i'd need to know if I could only get it with the reserved seating on a weekend or any day we are there?

Also, how should those dates be crowd wise? Depending on which tickets we bought, we'd either be in park the 21st-25th or the 22nd-25th. So, that's getting there on a Tuesday late afternoon/early evening, and then leaving first thing Sunday morning, with most of our in park days being weekdays, if that makes any difference for that time frame.


----------



## tksbaskets

MattsPrincess said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already. I searched the thread and even the results for that were overwhelming! lol. But hey, at least im bumping this up off the 2nd page!
> 
> DH and I are considering changing our Halloween trip to a Christmas trip, probably the 21st-26th with either 4 or 5 day hoppers. I was just wondering if the xmas parade runs everyday or only weekends? We would want to book the holiday tour, so i'd need to know if I could only get it with the reserved seating on a weekend or any day we are there?
> 
> Also, how should those dates be crowd wise? Depending on which tickets we bought, we'd either be in park the 21st-25th or the 22nd-25th. So, that's getting there on a Tuesday late afternoon/early evening, and then leaving first thing Sunday morning, with most of our in park days being weekdays, if that makes any difference for that time frame.



From this past year's live entertainment guide:
A Christmas Fantasy Parade: Fri, Sun to Thurs 2:30 pm, 5:30 pm  Sat: 3:30 pm and 6:30 pm

I believe the tour is every day.  Sometimes twice. 

Can't comment on the crowds...we were there 12/26 - 1/1.

TK


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,

Well I have pretty much got my plans all locked down.  We will fly down the morning of Dec 21st and we will stay at the Sheraton Park Hotel.  We will use their shuttle to go to Medieval Times for dinner that first night.  Then the next day we will use their shuttle to go to Universal Studios for the day.  Then we will spent the 23 -26th at Disneyland.  I will try to get a late afternoon flight back to San Francisco so we do not have to rush when we fly back on the 27th.  I will send prayers and offerings to the heavens that we may have good weather and that it not rain. <grin>

Now, can you guys please explain to me how you get those cool pictures on your page.  You have great count down strips will a christmas design and other cool items.  I have figured out how to do the Avatar and the little smiley pictures but,  after looking and clicking on everthin under UserCP I have not been able to figure out where your find them and how to put them on the bottom of your page.  Would anyone give me the step by step instruction.  Please!!!!!!!


----------



## specialks

Okay, so did anyone else get the understanding from the Al Lutz article that the EP will be back at DL or CA for Christmas?

Attila -- if you click on someone's ticker it will take you to the website where you can create your own.  Then you are given the code that you can copy into your CP signature.


----------



## Peri

Yes, Al's update indicated that the Electrical Parade will be back at Christmas in DCA.

Sure hope they stick with that plan!


----------



## Brancaneve

Hi DFs(dis friends)!  Rather than start a whole new thread, I'm jumping on the Christmas theme here, if you don't mind. 

My daughter's dance school participates in the Christmas parade that is shown on Christmas Day on TV, and that is hosted by Kelly Ripa and Ryan Seacrest.   Watching this is our family tradition, and so we are very excited to be able to participate. The parade will be filmed on December 11th.  My daughter will be 8 at the time.  Have any of you had your children participate in the filming?  Is it done before the park opens?  Can you give me a little bit of information on what to expect? Thanks!


----------



## Flitterific

specialks said:


> Okay, so did anyone else get the understanding from the Al Lutz article that the EP will be back at DL or CA for Christmas



I read his article too and am definitely keeping my fingers crossed that they will bring EP back and hopefully by Thanksgiving since that is when I plan on going!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

specialks said:


> Attila -- if you click on someone's ticker it will take you to the website where you can create your own.  Then you are given the code that you can copy into your CP signature.



Hi, Thank you, I will play with it this weekend.  I saw it here at work but, I cannot play with it here so I will add it on this weekend. <grin>


----------



## mvf-m11c

It will be sad for me not to go to DL this December for my birthday trip.   I was looking forward to see DEP back in the DLR if it is coming back. It was great to see it again last year during last years Summer Nighttastic. But it will be fun to go to WDW this December and experience the WDW Christmastime.  I am looking forward to MVMCP so much and EPCOT holiday theming.


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I just wanted to say hi  and join you on this thread as we're now planning a 2-day stop-in visit for the week before Christmas.  Yippee!!



I'm behind on some of the replies I wanted to give and am trying to get caught up - I was skipping around in my answers and overlooked some folks, but I wanted to say Welcome, NewbieMouse!!!!  You have a wonderful DLR holiday trip in store for you!!


----------



## azdisneylover

I ordered 3 Christmas Stockings that are on CLEARANCE at the Disney web site. Regular $24.99 for $4.99. I was going to order them when I order the Christmas tree, but seen them on sale!!! Woohoo! I got them yesterday, and I will try and take a decent picture of them. There are still a few cute stockings at the site. Big Lots had Mickey Mouse Chap Sticks for $1.00 too!  I wanted to give anyone a heads up who is thinking about getting stockings. Now, to find good bargains to fill them up!


----------



## azdisneylover

Bumping this thread. Did not get a picture of the stockings yet. I have to be sneaky about it! LOL


----------



## Sherry E

This needs a bump again!  It dropped way down on Page 2!

I think it's time for more photos!  Photos, anyone?  Otherwise, I will have to just dig out the old Christmas photos (of stuff that's no longer at DLR) to fill some space here until the next wave of actvity!  I think we will start to hear early leaks on Christmas plans late next month, and then the official Christmastime agenda/press release should come in early September!!

The HalloweenTime thread is catching up in number of views, and has surpassed this thread in posts and pages!!  I love the Halloween thread (that's my other 'baby,' besides this thread), but we must keep Christmas alive!!!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, I am back after a little while away.  Was so busy I didn't have time to get online.  It was so hectic with softball season, VBS, and camp that there was NO time to spend on the computer.  Now that things have slowed down, I have been able to come back to the board.  I was curious what everyone does to "plan".  I am wanting to start planning our trip, but really don't know where to start.  I know I still have time, but would love to put together an itinerary and maybe a schedule of what we are going to do on each day.  I want it to be fun and flexible though, I don't want it to seem as though I am a drill seargent with a set plan of things that we are going to do, but in same way really want to make sure everything is on the list and we don't miss out on something.  We will be there for 7 full days, so plenty of time...just need some tips on making a plan for those days.  I have never really did any trip planning before for any trip we have made.  Granted this is the biggest trip we have EVER taken, so I want it to be fun yet not regret anything on the way home either.


----------



## tksbaskets

Hi Scrapinbear!  You will have the time of your life.  I would have made a fine Marine I believe but I hear you about trying NOT to be a drill Sargent.  Here is what I do for every Disney trip.

1.  Look at the schedule for the time I will be there.  Where is Magic Morning?  Will I be park hopping (starting at DL and moving to DCA) it is very do-able at DL/DCA.

2. Make one TS reservation per day.  My family likes to sit down and eat once a day.  Some days I even make TWO reservations.  Nothing like food to keep the cranks away 

3. Schedule in any other must-sees

4. Enjoy!

Here is my most recent schedule.  I shrink this, print it on card stock, and put it in my little cross-body purse I wear for travel.





I want everyone to notice how flexible I am with my "Target" park!

Hope this helps,
TK


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I didn't really want to post anything old, because I don't want anyone just tuning into this thread to see the pictures and think some of these holiday set-ups at DLR are still there!  But....until we get some more folks posting recent stuff (recent meaning like within the last 5 years or so), I will start posting old DLR holiday photos just to add some color and show what things were like during the holidays in the past.  

So, a disclaimer to anyone who may be new to the thread - these photos are old, and this stuff is not at DLR anymore!

I'll start with 2 pictures for tonight -

From December 1992 - this is my friend Mandy (on the right) and I at the DLH: 







Also from December 1992 - my friend Shawn (middle), Mandy and me (on the left) at Candy Cane Lane in the DLH - I loved Candy Cane Lane, and I wish they would find a spot for it on the DLH property and bring it back!!


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> Okay, I didn't really want to post anything old, because I don't want anyone just tuning into this thread to see the pictures and think some of these holiday set-ups at DLR are still there!  But....until we get some more folks posting recent stuff (recent meaning like within the last 5 years or so), I will start posting old DLR holiday photos just to add some color and show what things were like during the holidays in the past.
> 
> So, a disclaimer to anyone who may be new to the thread - these photos are old, and this stuff is not at DLR anymore!
> 
> I'll start with 2 pictures for tonight -
> 
> From December 1992 - this is my friend Mandy (on the right) and I at the DLH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from December 1992 - my friend Shawn (middle), Mandy and me (on the left) at Candy Cane Lane in the DLH - I loved Candy Cane Lane, and I wish they would find a spot for it on the DLH property and bring it back!!



Aww...thanks for sharing those awesome pictures, Sherry.  Candy Cane Lane looks sooo cute...I wish they will bring it back too so I can see it for myself


----------



## Flitterific

So I finally figured out how to resize the pictures on Photobucket so here are some pictures that I took of the different scenes from Storybook Canal


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,

We are going to be driving down to San Diego next Tuesday for the Comi-Con which is the Comic Book Convention.  We will be driving from San Francisco on I-5 thru LA.  Do any of you know of a route around LA so we do not have to go thru all that traffic?  We would not mind a bit longer route if we can avoid that criss cross of freeways down there since we will hit that area around rush hour.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Sorry I cant help with directions, Im coming from the other way.

Sherry I have to laugh at your photos! They areolder than my kids. I am working on a Christmas in July album now, altho 2006, and will see if I can find some to post.
Great photos tho!
Do you remember the little train that they had their? That was so cute and kids loved riding it. I never got a photo of my son on it.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> So I finally figured out how to resize the pictures on Photobucket so here are some pictures that I took of the different scenes from Storybook Canal



Love those photos, Flitterific!  I think a lot of people forget or don't know about the teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the Storybook Land ride, and they are so cute.

Yes, I agree - I wish they would bring back Candy Cane Lane from the early '90s.  I had this idea that they could transform that whole back path/walkway from PPH to the parks and through the parking lot and make that into Candy Cane Lane during the holidays.  They could put all kinds of reindeer along the paths, and put colored lights and ornaments in all the trees.  They could put a little gingerbread house (like in my picture above) somewhere along the path - that's a lot of space that could be touched up in holiday motif.  But, alas, I don't think they will ever do it.



Arizona Rita said:


> Sorry I cant help with directions, Im coming from the other way.
> 
> Sherry I have to laugh at your photos! They areolder than my kids. I am working on a Christmas in July album now, altho 2006, and will see if I can find some to post.
> Great photos tho!
> Do you remember the little train that they had their? That was so cute and kids loved riding it. I never got a photo of my son on it.



I posted all of my more recent holiday photos earlier in this thread, so now I'm digging for the ancient ones!!

I do remember the little train - vaguely.  And I remember Santa had a little set-up.  I know Santa is at the DLH and the other 2 hotels every Christmas season now, but I liked it when they used to do the holiday stuff outside on the DLH property.  They had little tables or booths with merchandise set up.  They sold cocoa and treats outside.  There was a photo op in a tent, with a sleigh and presents.  This was all outside, on the grounds of the DLH - that's something many people don't know ever existed because they may not have gone to DLR back in those days.  Once they did the DTD addition and hacked off a chunk of the DLH, they stopped all the outdoor holiday fun!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Arizona Rita said:


> Sorry I cant help with directions, Im coming from the other way.
> 
> Sherry I have to laugh at your photos! They areolder than my kids. I am working on a Christmas in July album now, altho 2006, and will see if I can find some to post.
> Great photos tho!
> Do you remember the little train that they had their? That was so cute and kids loved riding it. I never got a photo of my son on it.



OMG Rita!!! I am sooooo happy to see you here! I'm out of my element and need help, we are taking the Kids to Disneyland for Christmas!!! 


Questions and background info for the group:

1)Looking at DL from Dec 23 - 28

2)4 kids 2 adults, diehard disney fans. Have been to WDW almost 10 times. We do not go commando.

3)good neighbor hotel is probably the way we will go - looking at Homewood Suites, Embassy Suite North and embassy suite south.

4)should I use hilton points or just book a package through Disney? I don't think I can do tickets and all that on points. The prices via Disney for the 3 average $3600 including the 5 day meal plan and 6 day tickets. 

5) is the meal plan worth it? Or should we just wing it?

6) what are the must do restaurants? I know, loaded question. LOL

I haven't been to Disneyland since the 25th anniversary. So I don't recall much other then riding Dumbo and my dad taking a pic of me and my brother in front of the Mark Twain riverboat, which of course the boat was in focus, not us! LOL


----------



## PHXscuba

The meal plan at Disneyland is nothing like the one at WDW. It is a bunch of prepaid vouchers and receives almost universally bad reviews here. If you really want the "prepaid" factor I'd purchase some Disney gift cards.

There are separate options for tickets that might save you a little money vs. buying everything through Disney; check out Mousesavers. The "package deals" are also different than at WDW.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

BernardandMissBianca said:


> OMG Rita!!! I am sooooo happy to see you here! I'm out of my element and need help, we are taking the Kids to Disneyland for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> Questions and background info for the group:
> 
> 1)Looking at DL from Dec 23 - 28
> 
> 2)4 kids 2 adults, diehard disney fans. Have been to WDW almost 10 times. We do not go commando.
> 
> 3)good neighbor hotel is probably the way we will go - looking at Homewood Suites, Embassy Suite North and embassy suite south.
> 
> 4)should I use hilton points or just book a package through Disney? I don't think I can do tickets and all that on points. The prices via Disney for the 3 average $3600 including the 5 day meal plan and 6 day tickets.
> 
> 5) is the meal plan worth it? Or should we just wing it?
> 
> 6) what are the must do restaurants? I know, loaded question. LOL
> 
> I haven't been to Disneyland since the 25th anniversary. So I don't recall much other then riding Dumbo and my dad taking a pic of me and my brother in front of the Mark Twain riverboat, which of course the boat was in focus, not us! LOL



From one mod to another, welcome, BernardandMissBianca!!  Welcome to our wonderful, magical Disney at Christmas thread!!  I hope you've had some time to kind of scroll through and glance at all the fabulous photos that have made this thread so popular!

I will tackle #6 on your list!  Must-do restaurants.  

I think the majority of folks would say to eat at Blue Bayou because it is so unique to DLR, and the ambiance is very cool.

I think most folks would also say that Napa Rose (a critically-acclaimed fine dining establishment in the GCH) is another must-do.

Many people might recommend Steakhouse 55 in the DLH for breakfast or dinner.

The places that I like are:

Carnation Cafe in DL (preferably for lunch or dinner or dessert-only)

Wine Country Trattoria in DCA (although they just changed their menu so I haven't tried the new one yet)

Blue Ribbon Bakery in DL for snacks and treats

Storytellers Cafe in GCH for lunch or dinner

Goofy's Kitchen (huge buffet) in the DLH for a character breakfast

I'll give honorable mentions to these counter service places:

River Belle Terrace (Mickey pancakes)
Gibson Girl Ice Cream in DL (for peppermint ice cream during the holidays!)
Plaza Inn (good fried chicken)
Bengal BBQ (good skewers)
Taste Pilots Grill in DCA
Marceline's Confectionery in DTD


I also like the non-Disney places in Downtown Disney such as Rainforest Cafe, Naples and ESPN Zone.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> From one mod to another, welcome, BernardandMissBianca!!  Welcome to our wonderful, magical Disney at Christmas thread!!  I hope you've had some time to kind of scroll through and glance at all the fabulous photos that have made this thread so popular!
> 
> I will tackle #6 on your list!  Must-do restaurants.
> 
> I think the majority of folks would say to eat at Blue Bayou because it is so unique to DLR, and the ambiance is very cool.
> 
> I think most folks would also say that Napa Rose (a critically-acclaimed fine dining establishment in the GCH) is another must-do.
> 
> Many people might recommend Steakhouse 55 in the DLH for breakfast or dinner.
> 
> The places that I like are:
> 
> Carnation Cafe in DL (preferably for lunch or dinner or dessert-only)
> 
> Wine Country Trattoria in DCA (although they just changed their menu so I haven't tried the new one yet)
> 
> Blue Ribbon Bakery in DL for snacks and treats
> 
> Storytellers Cafe in GCH for lunch or dinner
> 
> Goofy's Kitchen (huge buffet) in the DLH for a character breakfast
> 
> I'll give honorable mentions to these counter service places:
> 
> River Belle Terrace (Mickey pancakes)
> Gibson Girl Ice Cream in DL (for peppermint ice cream during the holidays!)
> Plaza Inn (good fried chicken)
> Bengal BBQ (good skewers)
> Taste Pilots Grill in DCA
> Marceline's Confectionery in DTD
> 
> 
> I also like the non-Disney places in Downtown Disney such as Rainforest Cafe, Naples and ESPN Zone.



I second the places Sherry likes - YUM


----------



## smiley_face2

All right then, I've dug some up from 2002. Due to hubby's job, we are not going to make it there this month...  So hubby said we can go again this Christmas!! yay.... it will only be for a week this time, but that's ok! I had such a Disney Christmas fit that I used the Disney Resort recipe and baked gingerbread men 2 nights ago...  my daughter thought I'd lost my mind...but my grand kids were ecstatic!! lol... it's a good recipe, very close to the ones in the park! .... there is only one left out of about 20!! 

Myself and Mickey, my daughter and Mickey, and hubby and daughter in Paradise Pier.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PHXscuba said:


> The meal plan at Disneyland is nothing like the one at WDW. It is a bunch of prepaid vouchers and receives almost universally bad reviews here. If you really want the "prepaid" factor I'd purchase some Disney gift cards.
> 
> There are separate options for tickets that might save you a little money vs. buying everything through Disney; check out Mousesavers. The "package deals" are also different than at WDW.
> 
> PHXscuba



we don't typically do the dining plan at WDW so I will probably skip this on as well. 



Sherry E said:


> From one mod to another, welcome, BernardandMissBianca!!  Welcome to our wonderful, magical Disney at Christmas thread!!  I hope you've had some time to kind of scroll through and glance at all the fabulous photos that have made this thread so popular!
> 
> I will tackle #6 on your list!  Must-do restaurants.
> 
> I think the majority of folks would say to eat at Blue Bayou because it is so unique to DLR, and the ambiance is very cool.
> 
> I think most folks would also say that Napa Rose (a critically-acclaimed fine dining establishment in the GCH) is another must-do.
> 
> Many people might recommend Steakhouse 55 in the DLH for breakfast or dinner.
> 
> The places that I like are:
> 
> Carnation Cafe in DL (preferably for lunch or dinner or dessert-only)
> 
> Wine Country Trattoria in DCA (although they just changed their menu so I haven't tried the new one yet)
> 
> Blue Ribbon Bakery in DL for snacks and treats
> 
> Storytellers Cafe in GCH for lunch or dinner
> 
> Goofy's Kitchen (huge buffet) in the DLH for a character breakfast
> 
> I'll give honorable mentions to these counter service places:
> 
> River Belle Terrace (Mickey pancakes)
> Gibson Girl Ice Cream in DL (for peppermint ice cream during the holidays!)
> Plaza Inn (good fried chicken)
> Bengal BBQ (good skewers)
> Taste Pilots Grill in DCA
> Marceline's Confectionery in DTD
> 
> 
> I also like the non-Disney places in Downtown Disney such as Rainforest Cafe, Naples and ESPN Zone.



Hi Sherry!!!!! Thanks for the warm welcome! 
You can call me Buffy or BAMB, no sense in writing out my whole name. LOL 
I have been reading the thread and looking at pics, love the pics btw. It's a little overwhelming and I have to read things 2 or 3 times to really sink into my brain so I'm taking it page at a time. I also have someone sending me some maps so I can get a good lay of the land and make some plans but I'm not over planning. 

I'll have to figure out how to get that slide scanned of our trip to DL way back when. It's the one and only pic other then my dad's marching band. Figures those were more important. LOL

now on to food! 

I know I want to try Blue Bayou.
DS14 wants to do Napa Rose but is it suitable for my clan? they are not picky eaters but can be a little boisterous at times. 

I guess I should tell you what we like at WDW. That might give some insight on the style of food we like. 
We typically eat at Crystal Palace (breakfast), Cinderella's (lunch), Sci Fi dine in, 50's prime time, Akershus, Tommorowland Terrace (formerly known as tomorrowland noodle station), Cosmic Rays. 

We are adventurous in food, so I'm not worried about that. 
Should I start booking now? Can I book now? Is it crazy like WDW in terms of getting ADR's? 

I'm going to forward your suggestions to DH so he can give me some feedback. 

thanks for the help! I'm sure I'll be asking for more info. 

Oh and do you lose any of the magic by staying at a good neighbor hotel? We typically stay on property at WDW. We tried off site one year and didn't like it. But I know Anaheim is different.


----------



## amamax2

A couple more pictures to hopefully get your day a little better..... (I read on the Halloween thread you are having a cruddy day..)


----------



## Sherry E

BernardandMissBianca said:


> we don't typically do the dining plan at WDW so I will probably skip this on as well.
> 
> Hi Sherry!!!!! Thanks for the warm welcome!
> You can call me Buffy or BAMB, no sense in writing out my whole name. LOL
> I have been reading the thread and looking at pics, love the pics btw. It's a little overwhelming and I have to read things 2 or 3 times to really sink into my brain so I'm taking it page at a time. I also have someone sending me some maps so I can get a good lay of the land and make some plans but I'm not over planning.
> 
> I'll have to figure out how to get that slide scanned of our trip to DL way back when. It's the one and only pic other then my dad's marching band. Figures those were more important. LOL
> 
> now on to food!
> 
> I know I want to try Blue Bayou.
> DS14 wants to do Napa Rose but is it suitable for my clan? they are not picky eaters but can be a little boisterous at times.
> 
> I guess I should tell you what we like at WDW. That might give some insight on the style of food we like.
> We typically eat at Crystal Palace (breakfast), Cinderella's (lunch), Sci Fi dine in, 50's prime time, Akershus, Tommorowland Terrace (formerly known as tomorrowland noodle station), Cosmic Rays.
> 
> We are adventurous in food, so I'm not worried about that.
> Should I start booking now? Can I book now? Is it crazy like WDW in terms of getting ADR's?
> 
> I'm going to forward your suggestions to DH so he can give me some feedback.
> 
> thanks for the help! I'm sure I'll be asking for more info.
> 
> Oh and do you lose any of the magic by staying at a good neighbor hotel? We typically stay on property at WDW. We tried off site one year and didn't like it. But I know Anaheim is different.



I'll remove my personal opinion for the moment and tell you two things that most other folks on the DIS will tell you when discussing the differences between DLR and WDW:

1.  Dining is not nearly the big deal at DLR that it is at WDW.

2.  Staying onsite at one of the DLR hotels is not nearly as necessary or as big of a deal as it is at WDW because of the close proximity of the Good Neighbor hotels.

Okay, so as for dining - even though I have never been to WDW, I can clearly see that dining is much different at WDW than it is at DLR because of the wide variety of places to eat at WDW.  DLR simply lacks the space to have too many restaurants.  Also, WDW has 4 parks and many hotels vs. DLR's 2 parks and 3 hotels.  Dining is treated as less of a big deal at DLR in that you can't make reservations any longer than 60 days out.  In fact, in most cases it's not even really necessary to make them 60 days out but many people like to just to have it taken care of.  Some of the restaurants (such as Carnation Cafe) can get busy very quickly, so even though walk-ups are possible, it's nice to have a reservation.  I should add that dining is a big part of my DLR experience and I look forward to my sit-down meals there!

Honestly, Napa Rose is not my type of place.  I'm not the least bit interested in fine dining - I am content with basic food like burgers, chicken, pizza, pasta, etc.  But I suggested it for you because it is raved about by both guests and critics.  It's fine dining, but it's like 'Disneyland fine dining,' so I'm sure they get lots of boisterous kids and families coming in to eat after a long day in the parks.  I'm sure you guys will be fine there!

Based on the places you said you like to eat in WDW, you may also want to try Ariel's Grotto in DCA for breakfast or lunch - that's the all Princess character meal.  Minnie & Friends has the most characters of all the character meals, but the food gets consistently mixed reviews.  Goofy's Kitchen is my favorite place to eat in DLR, and it has the widest variety of food, but Minnie's definitely has more characters.  Storytellers Critter Breakfast has many woodsy/jungly Disney characters and Surf's Up is the only meal where Mickey appears.

You may also enjoy Pizza Port in TL.  People seems to speak highly of their pasta and salads.

Okay, now as far as staying onsite or offsite - again, I've never been to WDW, but I understand that it is largely a necessity to stay on-property there because of where everything is located.  Anaheim is different, you're right. That said, staying onsite, for me, at one of the 3 DLR hotels adds so much extra magic to my trip.  I like to be immersed in Disney from the start of my trip to the very end, and staying onsite helps me with that.  Lots and lots of people love HoJo's and the other Good Neighbor hotels, but I love staying onsite.  The GCH during the holidays is just lovely (and expensive), but I love all 3 hotels for different reasons.  Plus, I like getting the Magic Mornings and the cute Mickey ears bath products in the bathrooms (of the PPH or the DLH).

The Good Neighbor hotels are substantially cheaper than the DLR hotels, however, and many of them are very close to DLR, so if money is at all a concern, don't worry too much about staying offsite.  Lots of folks do it.  But if you can swing it and money is not a problem, stay onsite if you can!!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> A couple more pictures to hopefully get your day a little better..... (I read on the Halloween thread you are having a cruddy day..)



Again, not sure if anyone else is having this problem tonight, but it has been tough getting on the DIS and this thread.  Things are moving sooooo slowly.  I wonder if it's only my PC or just that the servers are overloaded?

Anyway, Amamax2 - thank you!  The Little Green Men!  You remembered they are my favorite!  And what's better than the Little Green Men but the Little Green Men with Christmas lights and other things in the parade!!!  That cheered me up (yes, cruddy day, indeed)!!  Thank you again - I really appreciate it!  I love me some Little Green Men!!


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> All right then, I've dug some up from 2002. Due to hubby's job, we are not going to make it there this month...  So hubby said we can go again this Christmas!! yay.... it will only be for a week this time, but that's ok! I had such a Disney Christmas fit that I used the Disney Resort recipe and baked gingerbread men 2 nights ago...  my daughter thought I'd lost my mind...but my grand kids were ecstatic!! lol... it's a good recipe, very close to the ones in the park! .... there is only one left out of about 20!!
> 
> Myself and Mickey, my daughter and Mickey, and hubby and daughter in Paradise Pier.



Those are great pictures, smiley_face2!  It reminds me of how that tree in DCA has moved around over the years, hasn't it?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am so bored and getting tired of waiting for the HalloweenTime information about MHP. I decided to put up some pics from the Christmas Fantasy Parade from last year when I was sitting in the preferred viewing area during the Holiday Tour. These pictures were from my video camera that I have taped and than capture frame the pics.

Music box float





Toy Soldiers





Mailroom float of Donald, Daisy, Pluto and Mrs. Clause





Tigger and Winnie the Pooh on the sleighs





Ice rink float of Mickey and Minnie





I'll post more pictures of the Christmas Fantasy Parade shortly.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Bamb, I didnt know you were on here or thinking about doing this!
Let me just say hi and welcome to my "world". I'll go back and read everything in a minute!
Sherry is great and probably more knowledgable than even me!
i dont come on here very often as we are going in Oct this time but now that I know youre here I'll check in every day.
Just from glancing. I would not do the meal plan.
Definitely< MUST DO, if you eat no where else, you must do BLUE BAYOU!!
From other tr's Ive read of yours, if your son is a foodie, do Napa Rose, but for your whole gang, I would say no. Little Miss is too young to enjoy it, Ive also taken Lauren when she want 9 ish and we wish we had waited.
I liked the idea the poster had about getting some gc in advance.
I would think embassies would be good for your gang and I think they have refridgerators and microwaves too possibly?
Let me go back and read the posts and give you my pressed penny worth on everything.
How exciting for you!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Have to say that I agree with Sherry on alot of points.
I too like to be immersed in that Disney feeling when I go. Grand is the most expesive so I would possibly check into Paradise Peir if you want that "feeling" or like mentioned, one of the Embassys.

We do not have a Green Grocer like at WDW but fyi, ther are places right there that you can pick up groceries.
Food is not that big of a deal because of location.
Thanks to Bob Iger, there are lots of fresh fruit stands throughout the parks, another option for lunch. Try the California Strawberries!!

Who is sending the maps? I can check and see if I have any from this past Christmas, 2009, or can send you another one in Oct.

Blue Ribbon Bakery  is great for breakfast, too.
WDW, not real big on Churros and frozen lemonade, but we are.

Add:
White Water Snacks at the GCH for quick service
Cafe Orleans for qs, good gumbo and chowder in bread bowls

I think you mostly asked about food and hotels right now, so I think thats good.

Whatever you want to know we're here for you!

Oh, and I know your from the East coast, but you will need jackets and maybe a sweatshirt or two!
Our temps do drop at night, you could be wearing shorts andswimming during the day, but you will be glad you brought them.


----------



## specialks

BernardandMissBianca said:


> 3)good neighbor hotel is probably the way we will go - looking at Homewood Suites, Embassy Suite North and embassy suite south.



We have stayed at the Homewood Suites on our last 2 trips.  We love it.  They have amazing customer service, all the rooms have been renovated, and the free breakfast is a great way to start the day.  Another thing the Homewood Suites does is free grocery shopping service.  You can give them your grocery list and they will stock your kitchen at no charge -- you just pay the grocery bill.  We really like having the kitchen so we can make lunches to take with us.  Having free breakfast and taking our lunches really cuts down on food expenses.  They also do a light manager's dinner on certain nights with complimentary beer & wine.  Stuff like spaghetti, hot dogs, sloppy joes.

The Embassies don't have kitchens.  The Embassy South is the 'closest' to DLR but not in walking distance.  The ES North is farther away and I am pretty sure it is not on the ART route. 

We are trying the Residence Inn Resort Area on this trip because we want to try something new and we got a great rate on a kid's suite which my kids will LOVE!  It also has a kitchen and free deluxe hot breakfast.

Good luck planning!


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> Those are great pictures, smiley_face2!  It reminds me of how that tree in DCA has moved around over the years, hasn't it?



It really has, I liked it best where they had it this past Christmas, it made for some awesome pictures! I have a feeling though, that they may move it back towards the new WOC viewing area, but then again maybe not, they need all the room they can get there... Oh here's a question... Is WOC just a summer time thing? I had not even thought to read about that aspect of it! I can't imagine all that "stuff" just sitting there all winter waiting for summer to roll around again! I wonder if it does run at Christmas time as well, if they will do some updates to include Christmasy scenes and songs? 
PS...sorry you had a cruddy day...I'm having a cruddy month.... partly due to having to cancel our trip... OH and you would know this if anyone would...we had our resies at hojo's for next week (sob) and of the days we were going to be there, we had the 22, 23, 24, at the entertainment rate...well actually it is the annual passholder rate, don't know if that matters?...they're not available now .... can I transfer that to someone else here if they had a trip booked and did not have the rate? If so I will offer it up in the July trip thread...it's for 2 of the premium Disney view rooms on the 7th floor for $79.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Thanks for the input everyone!
I think we will skip Napa this time. DS14 is a huge foodie (wants to be a chef for Disney) but I don't think DD would have the patience for it. 

I think Ariel's Grotto would be a definite. and Storytellers looks like fun, I saw pictures with Kenai, Koda, and Terk. Those are ones we don't see often at WDW. And goofy's kitchen too.  
Blue Bayou is for sure on the list, I have heard nothing but great reviews. Would this be a good option for Christmas day? And I will do reservations just because it's easier for me, less stress. 
I guess that about covers our meals! LOL The rest will either be in room or quick service.

I think we have decided on Homewood Suites and staying on points. It will save us $1200. We won't get to do the toontown madness thing but that's ok. Flights are crazy expensive so if I can save money using points it's worth it. 
I would love to stay at GCH but I just can't justify the cost unless DH was able to rack up enough points to fly for free. 

Rita,
Gwen from the fairygodmailer thread is sending me maps. She's getting the 55th anniversary maps for a collectible but I figure I can use them to plan too. 
And I will definitely bring jackets. I grew up in San Francisco so I remember how cold it got over the holidays. We bring jacket, hats and gloves to WDW at Xmas. Last year it was freezing! 

My friend who used to live in LA said to fly into Long Beach instead of John Wayne. Would anyone else agree with that? Does it really matter? I don't think we can get a driver like we do at WDW can we? we usually hire a town car service to take us to the hotel.


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> Bump!



Sherry, don't think you saw my question to you in my above post? can you check it and let me know what you think please?


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> It really has, I liked it best where they had it this past Christmas, it made for some awesome pictures! I have a feeling though, that they may move it back towards the new WOC viewing area, but then again maybe not, they need all the room they can get there... Oh here's a question... Is WOC just a summer time thing? I had not even thought to read about that aspect of it! I can't imagine all that "stuff" just sitting there all winter waiting for summer to roll around again! I wonder if it does run at Christmas time as well, if they will do some updates to include Christmasy scenes and songs?
> PS...sorry you had a cruddy day...I'm having a cruddy month.... partly due to having to cancel our trip... OH and you would know this if anyone would...we had our resies at hojo's for next week (sob) and of the days we were going to be there, we had the 22, 23, 24, at the entertainment rate...well actually it is the annual passholder rate, don't know if that matters?...they're not available now .... can I transfer that to someone else here if they had a trip booked and did not have the rate? If so I will offer it up in the July trip thread...it's for 2 of the premium Disney view rooms on the 7th floor for $79.



Oops!  Sorry!  You're right - I think I totally missed your post (I rely on the e-mail alerts to tell me when someone has posted, but sometimes I get them and sometimes I don't).  I didn't look far enough up in the thread.

About WoC - many of us think that WoC will likely continue in some capacity into Fall - DLR has put too much money into it and built it up too much to not let it run as long as possible.  However, no one knows for sure yet.  So far, there is nothing showing for WoC past September on the DLR calendar, I don't think.  So it's anyone's guess what they might do.  They might choose to show it on weekends only, or maybe only a couple of nights a week, maybe one show a night.  We are not sure yet.

So you're saying you want to transfer your whole HoJo/Entertainment Rate reservation to someone else so they can get the Entertainment Rate?  Well, if it involves you receiving money from the person you are transferring it to (like if you already paid for it and now they are paying you), then, no, it can't be discussed on the DIS.  But, just in terms of transferring a reservation in general, without money exchanging hands, I'm not sure.  I've never had to do that.  That almost seems like it would be more of a Lorealle at HoJo's question - have you checked with her?  I think the best thing to do would be to check with Lorealle.  That would be my suggestion.

I agree with you about the Christmas tree in DCA - it looked particularly nice last year, where it was.  It's just funny that they don't seem to be able to find a spot where they (DCA) think it fits best, and so it keeps getting bumped around!


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> Opps!  Sorry!  You're right - I think I totally missed your post (I rely on the e-mail alerts to tell me when someone has posted, but sometimes I get them and sometimes I don't).  I didn't look far enough up in the thread.
> 
> About WoC - many of us think that WoC will likely continue in some capacity into Fall - DLR has put too much money into it and built it up too much to not let it run as long as possible.  However, no one knows for sure yet.  So far, there is nothing showing for WoC past September on the DLR calendar, I don't think.  So it's anyone's guess what they might do.  They might choose to show it on weekends only, or maybe only a couple of nights a week, maybe one show a night.  We are not sure yet.
> 
> So you're saying you want to transfer your whole HoJo/Entertainment Rate reservation to someone else so they can get the Entertainment Rate?  Well, if it involves you receiving money from the person you are transferring it to (like if you already paid for it and now they are paying you), then, no, it can't be discussed on the DIS.  But, just in terms of transferring a reservation in general, without money exchanging hands, I'm not sure.  I've never had to do that.  That almost seems like it would be more of a Lorealle at HoJo's question - have you checked with her?  I think the best thing to do would be to check with Lorealle.  That would be my suggestion.
> 
> I agree with you about the Christmas tree in DCA - it looked particularly nice last year, where it was.  It's just funny that they don't seem to be able to find a spot where they (DCA) think it fits best, and so it keeps getting bumped around!



We have not paid anything, so it does not involve any money, I just though if someone here was going then and did not have the rate for those days they could have mine...but I don't know how that would work... and also ours are booked officially under the annual passholder rate which although is the same, if someone did not have one, would probably not work either. It seems so complicated, I would just like to see someone save some money to spend in the park instead! Maybe we'll win the lotto this weekend and hubby can quit his job and we can go anyway!! lol.... although in that case I may feel compelled to upgrade to the Disneyland Hotel instead!!


----------



## mariezp

*Sherry *you mentioned Al Lutz's column talking about shipping the Electrical Light Parade back.... the only thing that could make this better is if they would run it a little more often! It is one of my favorite parades but in all the years we have gone we have only gotten to see it twice because they run it for such a limited time. If they are going to start the Christmas season in November I would appreciate it greatly if they would pull out all the stops and run ELP beginning at the season kickoff instead of waiting right up until a week before Christmas!

*Brancaneve*, congratulations on your DD getting to participate in the parade. Being that they have told you the taping will be on December 11, I wonder if that is any indication that the holiday season just might start early again this year?

*azdisneylover*, that was a very sweet deal on the Christmas stockings! You are way ahead of me planning your Christmas shopping! Thanks for reminding me that I need to get busy!

*scrappinbear78*, I wouldn't fret too much over making a lot of plans for the park. If you made it fine before then having just a few things in place will probably do you just fine. I usually plan a daily itinerary. Starting out it revolves around which park and where we want to eat. I then get the reservations made when the time comes and make notes about any specific entertainment schedules that I know we want to see. We usually do something special each trip like a tour or Fantasmic seating so, of course, that gets a special place on our itinerary. I usually try to plan the big reservations on Friday, Saturday or Sunday so that we are not waiting in line any longer than necessary on the really crowded days. 

*Flitterific*, glad you figured out how to post your pictures. I'm not sure I ever noticed the tiny little wreaths on the Storybookland houses. Thanks!

*BernardandMissBianca*, I'll throw my 2 cents in here for you on where we like to eat. Our family favorite is Blue Bayou. The men folk have to have Plaza Inn. I like Cafe Orleans. DD's request is Ariel's for the Princess meal. I really enjoyed the banana stuffed french toast at Storytellers. Outside of DL we love Rainforest Cafe in Downtown Disney and Bubba Gump at the Garden Walk. I don't think making ressies at DL is quite as frantic as for WDW but still a good idea to make them as soon as you can.
I'll have to do some digging for my recommendation but you absolutely can hire a town car service from the airport.

*Sherry*, I said I would try to get back over here and I did! So now I'm even going to add a few more photos. 
More Reindeer Roundup from 2008.


----------



## tksbaskets

mariezp said:


> *Sherry*, I said I would try to get back over here and I did! So now I'm even going to add a few more photos.
> More Reindeer Roundup from 2008.



Great advise and pictures.  Thanks for sharing!  My crew wasn't so anxious to spend time with Santa last Christmas...rides to get to you know


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Our thread was sliding down page two...

....so I'll bump it to say I just booked our New Year's Eve Disneyland trip!!

Now that I have an official booking, I'll figure out how to get a countdown in my signature.


----------



## tksbaskets

Desert Dwellers said:


> Our thread was sliding down page two...
> 
> ....so I'll bump it to say I just booked our New Year's Eve Disneyland trip!!
> 
> Now that I have an official booking, I'll figure out how to get a countdown in my signature.



I love the countdown you made.  VERY cute!  We spent last NYE at DL and loved it!  We'll be at WDW this year. 

Thanks for the bump!
T


----------



## azdisneylover

*azdisneylover*, that was a very sweet deal on the Christmas stockings! You are way ahead of me planning your Christmas shopping! Thanks for reminding me that I need to get busy!

Mariezp, As soon as I can a few minutes to myself to take a picture or two of the stockings by a ruler, I will. I was very impressed with the size and how pretty these Disney Stockings are! The last few months, I have been receiving in the mail, a $10.00 off anything card from Kohls! I have gotten 3, and each time, I get something to put into the Christmas stockings!  I hope Kohls continues this! It usually arrives in the middle of the month, and good only instore for 7-10 days! 
With the new Disney thing you can have on your computer (that is a suitcase, it has a planner on it and other cool things,) I am reminded every time I log in how close the trip is! Less than 160 days!  Now I need to save every penny (except the ones ear marked for the presses!). 

Thanks Sherrie for this thread! It is really awesome, and a great help to stay motivated and focused on my goal to be at Disneyland at Christmas! Woohoo!
(No easy feat when the weather is 115!) 

Can anyone recommend a great foot lotion to use after the parks? ( I would love to find some to put inside the Christmas stockings).

Thanks everyone for the wonderful pictures, and vivid descriptions of all the wonderful treats, decorations, and scents that deal with Disneyland! Woohoo!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Give it a bump and post more pics of DL at Christmas decorations.

Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks





Snow White, Princess Aurora, Ariel, and Prince Philip in the Christmas Fantasy Parade


----------



## specialks

azdisneylover said:


> Can anyone recommend a great foot lotion to use after the parks? ( I would love to find some to put inside the Christmas stockings).



Best foot lotion ever is The Body Shop Peppermint Foot Lotion.  They also have a peppermint foot cooling spray that is nice if your feet are all hot & sweaty and you don't want to cake lotion on.


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Best foot lotion ever is The Body Shop Peppermint Foot Lotion.  They also have a peppermint foot cooling spray that is nice if your feet are all hot & sweaty and you don't want to cake lotion on.



I agree with that!  I love bath & body products, and have been a longtime fan of The Body Shop's stuff, including the peppermint foot lotion!!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to pop in for a second.  I wondered if any of you read this article from Mouse Planet last week:

http://www.mouseplanet.com/9319/Here_Comes_SpiderMan

Along with the fact that it _sounds_ like the Marvel characters are going to be roaming around DL instead of DCA, which makes no sense to me, there is also a rumor (and it is only a rumor right now) that the Candlelight Processional will be moving over to DCA (the Hyperion, to be exact) after this year!!!

I have never seen the CP but had hoped to see it in DL at some point.  Personally, I think the old-fashioned Americana feeling of Main Street is a better backdrop for the CP than the Hyperion at DCA.

So, as I pondered in the Halloween thread...this makes me wonder...IF the CP relocates to DCA in 2011, and we don't know for sure, will something new come to DL for the holidays starting in 2011?  A new 'signature' holiday event inside DL?  Perhaps....a Very Merry Christmas Party?  I bet that's what it's going to be!!  I bet that DLR and TDA are waiting to see how Mickey's Halloween Party goes off this year in DL, and if they can pull it off fairly seamlessly, they will probably try to stage a VMCP in DL in 2011 while the CP heads over to DCA.


----------



## tksbaskets

All fun to think about!  I really don't see Spidey as a Disney character...I have to admit the Power Rangers always seem to be mobbed for autographs at DHS in Florida.  

This year I am planning on attending the CP at EPCOT.  We have never done that before in all our times at WDW during the holidays.  I've been by the outdoor theater when it is going on.  The event is 'free' with first-come first-served seating but there are also dinner packages with priority seating.  I think we'll choose the latter.  

Things may be different in 2011 when we return to DL for Christmas!


----------



## M2DD's

I just booked a christmas trip to disneyland a few days ago for my family

We have been to DL once in 2005 when our girls were young and it was only for a few days so this will all be new for us. We were able to find great airfare from the midwest so will be there December 23-31st. We plan on getting 6 day hopper passes and staying off site and renting a car.

My girls who will be 7 and 9 have no idea that they we are going as this is going to be there christmas present from us (they will still get presents from santa) and thanks to southwest "2 bags fly free" santa doesn't have to worry about not getting all the presents there

We have spent our last 2 christmas's/new years in WDW so we know how crowded and busy the parks can get there

I was wondering if anyone had any park maps they could mail me(I'll PM my address) ?

This is a long thread but I'll try to read throught most of it(I do have to do something over the next 5 mnts to pass the time)


----------



## Sherry E

M2DD's said:


> I just booked a christmas trip to disneyland a few days ago for my family
> 
> We have been to DL once in 2005 when our girls were young and it was only for a few days so this will all be new for us. We were able to find great airfare from the midwest so will be there December 23-31st. We plan on getting 6 day hopper passes and staying off site and renting a car.
> 
> My girls who will be 7 and 9 have no idea that they we are going as this is going to be there christmas present from us (they will still get presents from santa) and thanks to southwest "2 bags fly free" santa doesn't have to worry about not getting all the presents there
> 
> We have spent our last 2 christmas's/new years in WDW so we know how crowded and busy the parks can get there
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any park maps they could mail me(I'll PM my address) ?
> 
> This is a long thread but I'll try to read throught most of it(I do have to do something over the next 5 mnts to pass the time)



Welcome, M2DD's!!  You know, even if you don't have time to actually read the whole thread, try to at least scroll through the thread and look at all the wonderful photos when you have time.  Those photos have been a major factor in making this thread so popular, and they will be great to help get you in the spirit (a little early) and see what you have to look forward to at DLR for the holidays!!  DLR is different from WDW, of course, so WDW definitely has its own special holiday highlights, but DLR is pretty wonderful.  Just seeing the gorgeous It's a Small World Holiday at night is worth a trip alone!!  But there's so much more to look forward to in addition to IASWH, as you will see in all the photos!!  (Haunted Mansion Holiday is pretty great too!)


----------



## tksbaskets

M2DD's said:


> I just booked a christmas trip to disneyland a few days ago for my family
> 
> We have been to DL once in 2005 when our girls were young and it was only for a few days so this will all be new for us. We were able to find great airfare from the midwest so will be there December 23-31st. We plan on getting 6 day hopper passes and staying off site and renting a car.
> 
> My girls who will be 7 and 9 have no idea that they we are going as this is going to be there christmas present from us (they will still get presents from santa) and thanks to southwest "2 bags fly free" santa doesn't have to worry about not getting all the presents there
> 
> We have spent our last 2 christmas's/new years in WDW so we know how crowded and busy the parks can get there
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any park maps they could mail me(I'll PM my address) ?
> 
> This is a long thread but I'll try to read throught most of it(I do have to do something over the next 5 mnts to pass the time)



PM sent about the maps.

I see you are doing the Mexican Rivera cruise.  It was wonderful in 2008!


----------



## Sherry E

Yessssss!  We have an official Holiday Time 2010 Start Date!!!  Woo hoo!

I just got my emailed "DNews" from Disney Destinations, and right there when I opened the e-mail, on the right-hand side it said:


*11/12/10–1/2/11 
Holidays at the Disneyland® Resort *

Yay!  We have a start date, everyone!!  Just like we thought, it's 11/12/10!!

Now...let the planning begin!!!!

This 11-12-10 holiday season start date information is breaking news, by the way - it's the first official word from Disney about the holidays this year, and I don't think anyone else has caught on yet on other sites (they will soon, though, when they all see the DNews email)!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for the scoop Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

You're welcome!  Actually, I was shocked to see the 11/12/10 start date in that email from DNews/Disney Destinations last night, as there is nothing mentioned about it on the DLR website yet (though I figured they already knew way in advance when the season was starting), nothing has been announced from the Parks Blog or D23 and it was just sort of nondescript info sitting over on the right-hand side of the e-mail.  

I think the holiday season has gotten so popular (and even more crowded) over the last couple of years at DLR, that it makes sense for them to kind of stretch the season out a bit.  They could have easily started it on 11/19 this year, but maybe it will help a bit with crowd control issues if they lengthen the season by a week like they did last year.


----------



## Flitterific

mariezp said:


> *Flitterific*, glad you figured out how to post your pictures. I'm not sure I ever noticed the tiny little wreaths on the Storybookland houses. Thanks!
> 
> *Sherry*, I said I would try to get back over here and I did! So now I'm even going to add a few more photos.
> More Reindeer Roundup from 2008.



My Internet at home has been down for the past few days but I was very happy to see more pictures added, especially yours.  The 2008 Reindeer Roundup looks sooo cute...definitely a very different feel from last year's.  Thanks for sharing 



mvf-m11c said:


> Give it a bump and post more pics of DL at Christmas decorations.
> 
> Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White, Princess Aurora, Ariel, and Prince Philip in the Christmas Fantasy Parade



Love the fireworks picture!  My camera doesn't seem to capture fireworks very well, even well when I use the fireworks setting.  What camera did you use?



Sherry E said:


> I just wanted to pop in for a second.  I wondered if any of you read this article from Mouse Planet last week:
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/9319/Here_Comes_SpiderMan
> 
> Along with the fact that it _sounds_ like the Marvel characters are going to be roaming around DL instead of DCA, which makes no sense to me, there is also a rumor (and it is only a rumor right now) that the Candlelight Processional will be moving over to DCA (the Hyperion, to be exact) after this year!!!
> 
> I have never seen the CP but had hoped to see it in DL at some point.  Personally, I think the old-fashioned Americana feeling of Main Street is a better backdrop for the CP than the Hyperion at DCA.
> 
> So, as I pondered in the Halloween thread...this makes me wonder...IF the CP relocates to DCA in 2011, and we don't know for sure, will something new come to DL for the holidays starting in 2011?  A new 'signature' holiday event inside DL?  Perhaps....a Very Merry Christmas Party?  I bet that's what it's going to be!!  I bet that DLR and TDA are waiting to see how Mickey's Halloween Party goes off this year in DL, and if they can pull it off fairly seamlessly, they will probably try to stage a VMCP in DL in 2011 while the CP heads over to DCA.



Hi Sherry!  Thanks for the update.  I agree that Marvel characters will fit a lot better in DCA near the Hollywood Backlots or Sunshine Plaza.  But DBF will probably be excited to see them around regardless.

And the Very Merry Christmas Party sounds awesome ...except I don't know if I can afford tickets for the MHP and that 

By the way, what is so special about the CP?  I have read that it draws large crowds to the parks every year but I have no idea what happens during CP.  Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Flitterific said:


> Love the fireworks picture!  My camera doesn't seem to capture fireworks very well, even well when I use the fireworks setting.  What camera did you use?



Thats actually wasn't from a camera, it was from my video camera. I have a program that lets me take scenes from my video that I recorded with my video camera and get a snapshot of the scene. I used a Sony HDR-XR520 HD video camera. The video turned out so well during the nighttime, but a lot of camcorders don't show good video at night if there is a lot of light during the show. So I decided to take a snapshot of the scene from my video and show it as a picture.

I'll post more Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks pictures later.


----------



## Flitterific

mvf-m11c said:


> Thats actually wasn't from a camera, it was from my video camera. I have a program that lets me take scenes from my video that I recorded with my video camera and get a snapshot of the scene. I used a Sony HDR-XR520 HD video camera. The video turned out so well during the nighttime, but a lot of camcorders don't show good video at night if there is a lot of light during the show. So I decided to take a snapshot of the scene from my video and show it as a picture.
> 
> I'll post more Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks pictures later.



Aww...no wonder!  Perhaps it's time to retire my point and shoot but I love how small and portable it is!

And yes, please post more fireworks pictures


----------



## Flitterific

Here are some more pictures from the Christmas parade last year.  I apologize if some of these are reposts but at least they are full-sized now :


----------



## mvf-m11c

I like your pictures Flitterific.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are more pictures from Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks.































I'll post more later.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, NewbieMouse!!!!  You have a wonderful DLR holiday trip in store for you!!



Thank you Sherry E! I am behind on this thread; it's a monster! Still mulling over which exact days to go (Dec 22nd for sure, but add on Dec. 23 or 24 - who knows?). 

But what is this "Holiday Tour" I'm hearing about, and when can you book? How much is it? My searches are only giving me little bits and pieces. 

Cant wait!


----------



## mvf-m11c

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you Sherry E! I am behind on this thread; it's a monster! Still mulling over which exact days to go (Dec 22nd for sure, but add on Dec. 23 or 24 - who knows?).
> 
> But what is this "Holiday Tour" I'm hearing about, and when can you book? How much is it? My searches are only giving me little bits and pieces.
> 
> Cant wait!



Read this thread about the Holiday Tour: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2311049&highlight=holiday+tour+disneyland

Tours may be booked up to 30 days in advance by calling (714) 781-4400 or by visiting City Hall, Tour Gardens or the Guest Relations Lobby.

It is $64 per person, that was last years price, it could change. You could get a discount if you are an AP holder, AAA member, or DVC holder and receive a 20% discount.


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you Sherry E! I am behind on this thread; it's a monster! Still mulling over which exact days to go (Dec 22nd for sure, but add on Dec. 23 or 24 - who knows?).
> 
> But what is this "Holiday Tour" I'm hearing about, and when can you book? How much is it? My searches are only giving me little bits and pieces.
> 
> Cant wait!



We have several folks in this thread who have done the holiday tour - Tksbaskets, Aussietravellers, Mariezp and Kayla's Mom, I think - and others I am forgetting!!  Hopefully they will chime in with info.  They have already posted photos  in this thread of the parade from the reserved tour seats!

I have not yet done the holiday tour, but what I know is that you get reserved seats for the holiday parade.  You also get cocoa and a gingerbread cookie with red Mouse ears.  I think you get to sample holiday fudge?  I think you get a special souvenir pin.  You get on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday ahead of everyone else (which will come in handy when you see the nighttime lines for IASWH and HMH). You get all kinds of cool DLR holiday info from the tour guide, and you sing carols as you stroll along!!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Thank you SO MUCH for the Holiday Tour tip and link - Yay, Yay, Yay!  That will make my life so much easier. What would I do without you people?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> We have several folks in this thread who have done the holiday tour - Tksbaskets, Aussietravellers, Mariezp and Kayla's Mom, I think - and others I am forgetting!!  Hopefully they will chime in with info.  They have already posted photos  in this thread of the parade from the reserved tour seats!
> 
> I have not yet done the holiday tour, but what I know is that you get reserved seats for the holiday parade.  You also get cocoa and a gingerbread cookie with red Mouse ears.  I think you get to sample holiday fudge?  I think you get a special souvenir pin.  You get on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday ahead of everyone else. You get all kinds of cool DLR holiday info from the tour guide, and you sing carols as you stroll along!!



I have done the holiday tour last year and you can read my trip report DLR Birthday Trip 2009 on post #2. 

You are right about the Holiday Tour info. It was great to get reserved seats for the Christmas Fantasy Parade. The mickey shape gingerbread was good and the hot cocoa with a Holiday cup. We got to sing Christmas Carols during the tour. To get on IASWH and HMH ahead of everyone else was great. I also love the special holiday pin of Donald and Daisy in 2009.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I have done the holiday tour last year and you can read my trip report DLR Birthday Trip 2009 on post #2.
> 
> You are right about the Holiday Tour info. It was great to get reserved seats for the Christmas Fantasy Parade. The mickey shape gingerbread was good and the hot cocoa with a Holiday cup. We got to sing Christmas Carols during the tour. To get on IASWH and HMH ahead of everyone else was great. I also love the special holiday pin of Donald and Daisy in 2009.



I knew there was someone else I was forgetting who had done the tour (someone in this thread, I mean)!  I think there are quite a few holiday tour folks in this thread, actually.  I really want to do it eventually - not sure if this year will be the year or if I will wait.

You know, it would be really nice if, once DCA gets its transformation complete and DLR starts making a bigger deal about the holiday decorations and events held in DCA, they start including DCA as part of the holiday tour as well.  I'm sure they could dig up some trivia about DCA holiday stuff to add in there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I knew there was someone else I was forgetting who had done the tour (someone in this thread, I mean)!  I think there are quite a few holiday tour folks in this thread, actually.  I really want to do it eventually - not sure if this year will be the year or if I will wait.
> 
> You know, it would be really nice if, once DCA gets its transformation complete and DLR starts making a bigger deal about the holiday decorations and events held in DCA, they start including DCA as part of the holiday tour as well.  I'm sure they could dig up some trivia about DCA holiday stuff to add in there.



LOL  I thought it was worth every penny to do the Holiday tour, not only do you get to know the Holiday history of Disneyland, get treats and get on rides ahead of everyone, but the main thing for me and my DA was the seating for the Christmas Fantasy Parade. But the to learn the holiday history of DL was also one of my favorite parts of the tour.

It would be nice if DL did a Holiday Tour for DCA.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Unfortunately I have not done the holiday tour - but hope to someday!


----------



## tksbaskets

The holiday tour is worth every penny!  I too reported out on our experiences (shameless plug )  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2380696

I'm sure you'll want to read the entire report  but fast forward to page 2, post 16 for the holiday tour installment.  The only issue seemed to be the little ones had trouble keeping the ear phones on.

Teresa


----------



## NewbieMouse

Thank you for the report link - sounds great! Would 6/7 year-olds qualify as "little ones"? Do you think they'd enjoy it?

Also just wondering if anyone else has used the AAA discount for this, and how that worked. Do you have to have booked your package through AAA, or do you just have to present the AAA card?


----------



## tksbaskets

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you for the report link - sounds great! Would 6/7 year-olds qualify as "little ones"? Do you think they'd enjoy it?
> 
> Also just wondering if anyone else has used the AAA discount for this, and how that worked. Do you have to have booked your package through AAA, or do you just have to present the AAA card?



I think 6 and 7 you would be fine.  The little ones (toddlers) had trouble keeping the ear phones on and when you can't hear anything I think it is tough to stay interrested.  I think bringing a stretchy headband would solve that issue.  Getting right on the two popular holiday rides and getting primo seats for the parade are GREAT for kids your age 

Oh, we booked with our Disney Visa for a discount.  We just told them we had one when we called to book.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

I'm waiting for the 60 day mark so I can book our holiday tour.  I've been reading your trip report for my planning, *tksbaskets*.  Love the pics!  

I thought I read somewhere, but now can't find it, that someone stayed in their holiday tour parade seats and had a great view of the fireworks show.  Is that usually the case, or dependent on the day?  Or they were just super lucky?  Or I'm remembering completely wrong?


----------



## NewbieMouse

Desert Dwellers said:


> I'm waiting for the 60 day mark so I can book our holiday tour.  I've been reading your trip report for my planning, *tksbaskets*.  Love the pics!
> 
> I thought I read somewhere, but now can't find it, that someone stayed in their holiday tour parade seats and had a great view of the fireworks show.  Is that usually the case, or dependent on the day?  Or they were just super lucky?  Or I'm remembering completely wrong?



I just found the tour on the official website, and it appears you have to wait until 30 days, not 60 - kinda like F! dessert seating, I guess: 

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/tours/

I'm curious about the fireworks, too. That implies that there are tours running all day long - I guess for fireworks you'd want to get a night time tour that winds up about that time.  Anyone know what the approximate possible times are?


----------



## M2DD's

What should we expect for weather over christmas in DL?

We went to WDW last yr and it was freezing. We were lucky to have sweatshirts(had to layer a few) hats and gloves. We had a car and was able to run to target and walmart to get sweatpants for the girls but they had nothing for adults in terms of sweatpants(something that we could slip on over our capri and shorts. Should we expect this type of weather in LA? Is it even worth it to pack and shorts/capri's?

BTW- A few days after we left it really "snowed" down main st.! Also a few days when we left for the park in the AM it was only in the low 30's


----------



## Desert Dwellers

*NewbieMouse*, 30 days, D'oh!  Even more waiting?!?  But you bring up a good point, make sure I book the lastest tour available to get fireworks viewing.  

*M2DD's*, from what I've read in the December related threads, weather could be 80's or 50's.  The advice has been to dress in layers - cool mornings, but with a good chance of pleasant afternoons, then chilly evenings.

But it's 110 degrees here today, so I'm dreaming of being so cold I need a jacket.


----------



## tksbaskets

M2DD's said:


> What should we expect for weather over christmas in DL?
> 
> We went to WDW last yr and it was freezing. We were lucky to have sweatshirts(had to layer a few) hats and gloves. We had a car and was able to run to target and walmart to get sweatpants for the girls but they had nothing for adults in terms of sweatpants(something that we could slip on over our capri and shorts. Should we expect this type of weather in LA? Is it even worth it to pack and shorts/capri's?
> 
> BTW- A few days after we left it really "snowed" down main st.! Also a few days when we left for the park in the AM it was only in the low 30's



This past Christmas at DL it was warmer than Florida!  Dressing in layers is a good suggestion.  A couple of mornings we had sweat shirts on and by 10 am we were dying.  Of course we are a family from Michigan and 50 degrees makes us think of putting on shorts!

One day I rented a locker (over my DH protest) to stuff our sweat shirts in.  He cracks me up - we spend $$$ to go to DL but he doesn't want to pay $5 to rent a locker 

I just browsed through our pictures from 12/26/09-1/1/10 and see most days we are wearing zip sweat shirts/fleece jackets with them unzipped and are really comfortable.  

Some pics we seem to have them tied around our wastes (DH must have won that day) Ha Ha.  When the sun goes down we were happy to have our jackets/sweat shirts.

One afternoon my son went back to our room to change into his shorts.  To me the weather is PERFECT as I really don't like to be hot.

Hope this helps.

If you want HOT go to WDW in the summer....THAT's hot!


----------



## Sherry E

Yes, Desert Dwellers is right.  SoCal in winter can be warm, it can be pouring rain - heavy, monsoon-like rain, or it can be very cold (for California) and dry.  I have experienced all of these events.  

Last December (12/19/10, to be exact), I had my winter coat stuffed in a locker in DL, ready to whip it out at a moment's notice because I was expecting that I would be freezing again by nighttime, as I had been in 2008.  Not so.  While the temperature dropped down to maybe the 50's or so, I was not cold enough to go get the coat, so I stayed in my t-shirt, with my arms exposed, for the entire night, until right before midnight.  I was fine.  It was probably in the upper 70's during the daytime.

In 2008, however, I was f-r-r-r-r-r-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-zing at night in DLR - like to the point where my teeth were chattering - and my coat was all the way back in the hotel room and not convenient for me to get.  It was in the 40's.  This is coming from someone who hates heat and loves it when it gets cold!!  (I still do - I like to bundle up to get warm rather than be uncomfortable in the heat.)  But the next night, I made sure to bundle up in the winter coat, a bulky sweater and a neck scarf, with mittens at the ready.  And the day after that, it was raining, so I had to bundle up and walk around DLR with an umbrella that stabbed my hand!

I have also been at DLR when it was only in the 40's in the daytime and about 30 degrees at night, and it was knit cap & earmuff weather, literally.  My friends and I were totally covered in layers the entire day and night. It was freezing - but fun!!


----------



## Sherry E

It seems like more and more DLR holiday questions are starting to come up on the board, so...

Bump!


----------



## mvf-m11c

newbiemouse said:


> i'm curious about the fireworks, too. That implies that there are tours running all day long - i guess for fireworks you'd want to get a night time tour that winds up about that time.  Anyone know what the approximate possible times are?



When I was there during my Holiday tour in December they only had two tours times running that day which was a Friday and 3 groups for each time. We did the 1pm tour and there was another tour for that day at 4:15pm. The first tour got to see the 3:30 parade while the 2nd tour got to see the 6:30 parade. During the earlier days in December from Monday - Thursday they only had one Holiday tour running on those days. 

The tours don't give you reserved seating for the fireworks. They only give you reserved seating for the Christmas Fantasy parade. I don't believe the 2nd tour groups gets to stay in the reserved seats for the parade and watch the fireworks. If the CM touring guides let them stay in the seats, that is about 2 and a half hours to wait for the fireworks.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

mvf-m11c said:


> If the CM touring guides let them stay in the seats, that is about 2 and a half hours to wait for the fireworks.



Hmmm, so this isn't going to work as slick as I might have hoped.  Can't have everything I guess.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you for the report link - sounds great! Would 6/7 year-olds qualify as "little ones"? Do you think they'd enjoy it?
> 
> Also just wondering if anyone else has used the AAA discount for this, and how that worked. Do you have to have booked your package through AAA, or do you just have to present the AAA card?


We took the kids on it last year. The 2 little ones (then 1 and 2 1/2 rode along merrily in the stroller), and the 2 older ones were almost 5 and 8 and the had a blast. The guide made sure they were very involved in the tour picking carols to sing, etc.

I don't think there is any AAA discounts in DLR anymore....



mvf-m11c said:


> When I was there during my Holiday tour in December they only had two tours times running that day which was a Friday and 3 groups for each time. We did the 1pm tour and there was another tour for that day at 4:15pm. The first tour got to see the 3:30 parade while the 2nd tour got to see the 6:30 parade. During the earlier days in December from Monday - Thursday they only had one Holiday tour running on those days.
> 
> The tours don't give you reserved seating for the fireworks. They only give you reserved seating for the Christmas Fantasy parade. I don't believe the 2nd tour groups gets to stay in the reserved seats for the parade and watch the fireworks. If the CM touring guides let them stay in the seats, that is about 2 and a half hours to wait for the fireworks.



Correct. The 2nd parade is at 6:30 (arrived to IASW around 6:45) and the fireworks weren't until 9:30.


----------



## mvf-m11c

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Correct. The 2nd parade is at 6:30 (arrived to IASW around 6:45) and the fireworks weren't until 9:30.



I know the time for Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks, it starts at 9:25. But I was using the time when you get seated for the parade for the 2nd tour if the CMs guides let the guests stay for the fireworks, but that not the case.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Here's some pics from our trip last year....




Handmade Candy Canes!!! We came home with 8!




ODD on the carousel with her Mickey Santa hat




Top of the tree on Main St.




Us in front of the castle




On the sleigh outside of the Reindeer Roundup!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Kids with Mrs. Claus




With Santa




One of Santa's Reindeer




Its a Small World Holiday


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice pics 3Minnies1Mickey

It is also cute that you and your 3 girls have the same hairstyle in the pics.

Here are more pics from my trip last year.

Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks















NOS at night


----------



## princess lovers mom

I posted this elsewhere and the mod suggested I ask youChristmas people my question below 

over on the WDW boards they are obsessed at the crowds during the Christmas season (week before and after) and showing crowd pictures and discussing long wait times- 2-3 hours for soarin' etc....

I don't get the same feeling on this board....is it not as bad?
how long for example are the waits for rides that do not offer fast pass?
is it so crowded that you cannot walk around?

or is everyone in California just so laid back that it doesn't bother them !!


----------



## GrandBob

What a beautiful family you have, 3Minnies!  Great pics!


----------



## M2DD's

princess lovers mom said:


> I posted this elsewhere and the mod suggested I ask youChristmas people my question below
> 
> over on the WDW boards they are obsessed at the crowds during the Christmas season (week before and after) and showing crowd pictures and discussing long wait times- 2-3 hours for soarin' etc....
> 
> I don't get the same feeling on this board....is it not as bad?
> how long for example are the waits for rides that do not offer fast pass?
> is it so crowded that you cannot walk around?
> 
> or is everyone in California just so laid back that it doesn't bother them !!




I'm also wondering the same thing

We have spent the last 2 christmas's in WDW and although the boards are right about the crowds we have had a blast on all of our trips and it hasn't effected us by flying this yr across the country to spend our first christmas at DL

Just for good fun here is a picture of Epcot(soaring area) New yrs eve day around noon. The line for soaring was over 5 hrs long and people were actuually in line for it


----------



## Flitterific

princess lovers mom said:


> I posted this elsewhere and the mod suggested I ask youChristmas people my question below
> 
> over on the WDW boards they are obsessed at the crowds during the Christmas season (week before and after) and showing crowd pictures and discussing long wait times- 2-3 hours for soarin' etc....
> 
> I don't get the same feeling on this board....is it not as bad?
> how long for example are the waits for rides that do not offer fast pass?
> is it so crowded that you cannot walk around?
> 
> or is everyone in California just so laid back that it doesn't bother them !!



I've never been to WDW but you can expect very, very large crowds during the Christmas season in DLR.  It gets progressively more busy at the parks in December with the week of Christmas to New Year's the craziest.  I went Dec 24-27 of last year and the crowds were horrific, especially on Main Street around the parade time.  We were stuck in gridlock for 20 minutes and people were barely moving! 

If you are going just for rides, then you might want to go as early in December as possible or the week following Thanksgiving when the crowds are very light (Christmas decorations will be up on Nov 12 so you will still get to enjoy them).

I think we're just too excited about the holidays at DLR and tend to overlook/not think about the crazy holiday crowds on this thread


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

princess lovers mom said:


> I posted this elsewhere and the mod suggested I ask youChristmas people my question below
> 
> over on the WDW boards they are obsessed at the crowds during the Christmas season (week before and after) and showing crowd pictures and discussing long wait times- 2-3 hours for soarin' etc....
> 
> I don't get the same feeling on this board....is it not as bad?
> how long for example are the waits for rides that do not offer fast pass?
> is it so crowded that you cannot walk around?
> 
> or is everyone in California just so laid back that it doesn't bother them !!


It gets progressively crowded from the time kids let out for Xmas break until the week between Xmas and NY. I've done both. Park has reached capacity at some point of _nearly_ every day before Xmas and everyday between the two holidays. I think most on the boards that go regularly use FPs and go often enough they avoid the rides with the super long lines if they don't have a FP. I know when we went Dec 18-23 last year we didn't wait more than 20-30 minutes for anything. But that's because we used FPs, went on PP during MM, did the holiday tour to avoid waiting for IASWH and HMH, and just went on our favorites. It was our 3rd trip in 3 months so we didn't feel like we HAD to ride anything.



GrandBob said:


> What a beautiful family you have, 3Minnies!  Great pics!


Thanks!!!


----------



## princess lovers mom

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I know when we went Dec 18-23 last year we didn't wait more than 20-30 minutes for anything. But that's because we used FPs, went on PP during MM, did the holiday tour to avoid waiting for IASWH and HMH, and just went on our favorites.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> this is encouraging- I consider mself very adept at using FP and we too plan on doing the tour to get those 2 important holiday rides done with no waiting and front row for the parade !! what a great thing that is....
> 
> we have done Easter at WDW so are used to crowds...
> 
> it is a surprise trip for my girls Christmas present !


----------



## M2DD's

Does anyone know or remember if they had a fall/winter ticket promtion that went through new yrs last yr. Such as buy 3 get 2 days free or everyone pays at kids price? I see that the current promotion ends September 30th.
TIA


----------



## tksbaskets

princess lovers mom said:


> I posted this elsewhere and the mod suggested I ask youChristmas people my question below
> 
> over on the WDW boards they are obsessed at the crowds during the Christmas season (week before and after) and showing crowd pictures and discussing long wait times- 2-3 hours for soarin' etc....
> 
> I don't get the same feeling on this board....is it not as bad?
> how long for example are the waits for rides that do not offer fast pass?
> is it so crowded that you cannot walk around?
> 
> or is everyone in California just so laid back that it doesn't bother them !!



I consider myself a WDW at Christmas veteran.  (Others may not ) Last year we went to DL.  ALL of our holiday trips have been the week between Christmas and New Years.  YES the crowds are LARGE.  Keeping that in mind my familily has _*always*_ taken advantage of extra magic/early entry.  We have the mindset that we'll do the 'big' things turing early entry and are masters at FP distribution.

We have come to appreciate the crowds and avoid them by going back to our rooms in the middle of the day or packing it in early with a great dinner at a WDW resort instead of a park and enjoying the resort itself.

We always make at least one ADR for dining per day.

We wouldn't trade our holiday trips to Disney for anything! 



GrandBob said:


> What a beautiful family you have, 3Minnies!  Great pics!



I agree!  3Minnies1Mikey made my day with her great pics.  How were the candy canes?????


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

M2DD's said:


> Does anyone know or remember if they had a fall/winter ticket promtion that went through new yrs last yr. Such as buy 3 get 2 days free or everyone pays at kids price? I see that the current promotion ends September 30th.
> TIA



Nope. None.



tksbaskets said:


> I agree!  3Minnies1Mikey made my day with her great pics.  How were the candy canes?????


Super Yummy. I still have 3 in my pantry!! LOL They are HUGE!!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Those candy canes look so yummy! I want one! It is on my list of Disney things to try. LOL
Would someone please point me in the direction to the instructions on how to put a picture on this thread? 
(Please put the instructions in language you would give to a 5 year old)  And make sure you type it slowly so understand!


----------



## Sherry E

azdisneylover said:


> Those candy canes look so yummy! I want one! It is on my list of Disney things to try. LOL
> Would someone please point me in the direction to the instructions on how to put a picture on this thread?
> (Please put the instructions in language you would give to a 5 year old)  And make sure you type it slowly so understand!



I find the easiest way to post photos is by using Photobucket.  Do you have a free Photobucket account?  If not, set one up.  Then upload your photos to Photobucket.  After they are uploaded, you will see a series of 4 codes either next to or underneath each photo.  Look for the IMG code - the very last one.  Click on it to highlight it.  Then copy (Ctrl C) it and come here to paste (Ctrl V) it right here in your post!  Picture appears!!  Don't leave out any part of the IMG code - just highlight the whole thing and copy it.


----------



## blackjackdelta

here is a thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029

Jack


----------



## aussiegirls

Hi all

I have a question about those delicious looking handmade candy canes.

I desperately want some but I think I remember reading last year that it is not as simple as walking into a shop and getting one.  Did I read that you had to line up and get a ticket to get one, and then you could only buy one or two or something?

Could someone tell me what the procedure was to get them?  And if there is a limit to how many you can get, could I just get my kids to buy some too?  Do they only do them for a few days, or do they do them everyday?

Can you also watch them being made too?

Thanks sooooo much

xxx


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

They do it once a week between thanksgiving and Xmas. You have to wait in line at park opening at the candy store on main street. They do 2-3 batches of 40 candy canes each time. They limit 2 per person (they give you a ticket at 8 am to return later for pick up). The kids can get tickets which is why we got 8. 



aussiegirls said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a question about those delicious looking handmade candy canes.
> 
> I desperately want some but I think I remember reading last year that it is not as simple as walking into a shop and getting one.  Did I read that you had to line up and get a ticket to get one, and then you could only buy one or two or something?
> 
> Could someone tell me what the procedure was to get them?  And if there is a limit to how many you can get, could I just get my kids to buy some too?  Do they only do them for a few days, or do they do them everyday?
> 
> Can you also watch them being made too?
> 
> Thanks sooooo much
> 
> xxx


----------



## NewbieMouse

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> They do it once a week between thanksgiving and Xmas. You have to wait in line at park opening at the candy store on main street. They do 2-3 batches of 40 candy canes each time. They limit 2 per person (they give you a ticket at 8 am to return later for pick up). The kids can get tickets which is why we got 8.



Thanks for the tip! Is the line big? i.e. Does it eat up a lot of your precious morning time?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NewbieMouse said:


> Thanks for the tip! Is the line big? i.e. Does it eat up a lot of your precious morning time?



It didn't. I think 30-45 minutes.


----------



## aussiegirls

So Shannon, do you have to get there on park opening to have a chance of getting some?

xxx


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

aussiegirls said:


> So Shannon, do you have to get there on park opening to have a chance of getting some?
> 
> xxx



Yes. If they do three batches then they only give tickets to 60 people (2 per person). We did it Dec. 23 and there was a mad dash at the gate for the candy shop. We got the second batch and had a pick up time of 11/11:30.


----------



## ConnieB

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Yes. If they do three batches then they only give tickets to 60 people (2 per person). We did it Dec. 23 and there was a mad dash at the gate for the candy shop. We got the second batch and had a pick up time of 11/11:30.



How do you find out what day of the week they're giving out tickets?


----------



## Sherry E

ConnieB said:


> How do you find out what day of the week they're giving out tickets?



You know, I have never gotten a freshly made candy cane, but it seems to me like they only made them maybe 5 days out of the month (and I don't remember the dates)?  Can anyone confirm that?  I could be wrong on that, but it was a very limited number of days, in addition to the other limitations outlined by 3Minnies1Mickey above.  In fact, in 2008 they added an extra day to the schedule just because Guy Fieri from the Food Network was coming to film his Christmas special and was doing a segment on the candy canes.

By the way, just for clarification to anyone who thinks they can't get a candy cane at DLR - even after the fresh candy canes are made, people can still sometimes find candy canes in other shops around DLR.  Someone on the DIS pointed out last year that they had found a candy cane (same extra-large size like the freshly made ones) in a DLR shop.  It's not like people can only get the candy canes if they wait for the fresh ones.  They will still find them other places in DLR, wrapped in plastic.  But they just won't be fresh off the rack.


----------



## Sherry E

Here are a couple of holiday threads from last year that may be of interest:

Handmade Candy Canes

Guy Fieri's Disneyland Resort Holiday Special


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

ConnieB said:


> How do you find out what day of the week they're giving out tickets?



You can call and ask for the schedule around Thanksgiving or just after. Many people posted it last year. The day we got them was actually an added date from the original schedule. Also days change at the last minute (the week before our trip the CC day changed from friday to thursday). 

To add on to what Sherry said: Everyone in line gets 2 tickets, but not everyone uses both of them. Its very possible to have leftovers at the end of the distribution. ALSO...the CMs either in the candy shop or on the Holiday tour (don't remember where I heard it) said they found a local candy company that would also be making candy canes for the park this year, so there is a possibility there will be more of them in the parks this year, just not "fresh". I do think they will be making them in the park as well.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sorry to bring up the holiday tour again, but I had a couple of questions for those that have done it. 


Do you think a late 6- and young 7-year old would handle it well? Were there kids in your group?
Has anyone used the AAA discount for the tour? DO you just present your card or do you need to have bought your package through AAA?

TIA - I've been going through this thread (slowly) and am more excited than ever about Christmas time!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NewbieMouse said:


> Sorry to bring up the holiday tour again, but I had a couple of questions for those that have done it.
> 
> 
> Do you think a late 6- and young 7-year old would handle it well? Were there kids in your group?
> Has anyone used the AAA discount for the tour? DO you just present your card or do you need to have bought your package through AAA?
> 
> TIA - I've been going through this thread (slowly) and am more excited than ever about Christmas time!



We took our kids last year. The 2 little ones really didn't care (of course they were 2 and 1). The 2 older ones were almost 5 and 8. They had a blast. The tour guide really involved them in picking songs to sing and asking them questions, etc. There were 2 other kids on the tour as well.

I don't think there are AAA discounts in the parks anymore. I know they got rid of the ones for the character meals in January. I'd be surprised if they had them for tours.


----------



## NewbieMouse

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I don't think there are AAA discounts in the parks anymore. I know they got rid of the ones for the character meals in January. I'd be surprised if they had them for tours.



That's what I started thinking too. And then I looked back in my stuff from our June package, which we got through AAA, and on e of the things listed on the "AAA Vacations Diamond Card" was "Receive a 20% discount on all guided tours". But if you order and prepay for the tours in advance over the phone, would you need to show them this card when you pick the tickets up, or just your AAA card?


----------



## mvf-m11c

NewbieMouse said:


> That's what I started thinking too. And then I looked back in my stuff from our June package, which we got through AAA, and on e of the things listed on the "AAA Vacations Diamond Card" was "Receive a 20% discount on all guided tours". But if you order and prepay for the tours in advance over the phone, would you need to show them this card when you pick the tickets up, or just your AAA card?



When we did the tour, I used the AP for the discount. I would assume that you can get the discount with the AAA card. But on the wdwinfo website it said that you can get the 20% discount http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/plan/tours.htm#holiday and on the mousesavers website it said only the AP get it. http://www.mousesavers.com/dlspecialevents.html#holidaytour. I don't know which is correct, I believe if you have a AAA card, you will get the discount for the tour.

When I ordered the tour on the phone, they asked for my AP # and when I am at the park doing the tour, they need to see the CC that I used to pay and need to show the AP card in order to do the tour. Most likely, they would need to see both the CC, drivers license or ID card and the card (AAA, Visa or AP) to receive the discount.


----------



## NewbieMouse

mvf-m11c said:


> When we did the tour, I used the AP for the discount. I would assume that you can get the discount with the AAA card. But on the wdwinfo website it said that you can get the 20% discount http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/plan/tours.htm#holiday and on the mousesavers website it said only the AP get it. http://www.mousesavers.com/dlspecialevents.html#holidaytour. I don't know which is correct, I believe if you have a AAA card, you will get the discount for the tour.
> 
> When I ordered the tour on the phone, they asked for my AP # and when I am at the park doing the tour, they need to see the CC that I used to pay and need to show the AP card in order to do the tour. Most likely, they would need to see both the CC, drivers license or ID card and the card (AAA, Visa or AP) to receive the discount.



Thank you so much, mvf-m11c! I wonder if I need the 'diamond card' or just the membership card. I threw out the actual 2010 AAA diamond discount card - arrrgghhhh! I didn't think I'd be lucky enough to get back to DLR in 2010, so I never thought I would need it. If it's required to get the discount on the tour I will be kicking myself!


----------



## mvf-m11c

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you so much, mvf-m11c! I wonder if I need the 'diamond card' or just the membership card. I threw out the actual 2010 AAA diamond discount card - arrrgghhhh! I didn't think I'd be lucky enough to get back to DLR in 2010, so I never thought I would need it. If it's required to get the discount on the tour I will be kicking myself!



I would bring both card just in case if they ask for both card, but I doubt it you just need to show one of them. I would always bring my AAA card with me no matter what. 

Hope you have a good time if you are doing the Holiday Tour. It was so worth it for the experience. I have been surprised for all the years I been to DLR during the Holiday Season, I have never done the Holiday Tour until last year during my birthday.


----------



## funatdisney

Subscribing! Thanks Sherry E for the link.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

When we arrive in December, it will be ten days past my birthday.  Is it cheating to get a Birthday pin?  No one will ask for verification will they?  Am I a big nerd if I get a Birthday pin after the big day is past?


----------



## Sherry E

Desert Dwellers said:


> When we arrive in December, it will be ten days past my birthday.  Is it cheating to get a Birthday pin?  No one will ask for verification will they?  Am I a big nerd if I get a Birthday pin after the big day is past?



They don't ask for verification!  They happily hand them out, so you could get one way before or way after your birthday.  The fact of the matter is that many people go to DLR to 'celebrate' their birthdays but they might not be able to make it there on the actual day itself.  Should they be deprived of a button?  I don't think so.

It's a lot of fun to wear the button around the parks because you get a lot of random 'Happy Birthdays' from CMs and strangers in the park.  The CMs are kind of trained to scout out the buttons on people in the deepest, darkest parts of DLR.  You could literally be hunched over, about to board a boat inside the dark POTC ride, and a CM will say, "Happy Birthday!"  That happened to my friend!  I also had some tourists from Japan come up to me and say, "Happy birthday, Sherry!"

Then, another time while sitting in the GCH lounge/lobby during Christmas season, I had my button pinned low on my sweater, like near my hip and to the side.  I shifted my position so that I was practically sitting ON the button.  Some Christmas carolers came up to perform by the tree, and one eagle-eyed singer spotted my button somehow and they sang Happy Birthday to me (in front of everyone, which was embarrassing)!

Sometimes, if a restaurant CM spots your button, they will bring you a free dessert or a free munchie of some kind.  Or...you may get a free pin set (we got free desserts and free pin sets)!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Subscribing! Thanks Sherry E for the link.



You're welcome - and welcome aboard, Funatdisney!!  Enjoy looking over all the wonderful photos in this thread!


----------



## funatdisney

OMG, Sherry E! You are right about the pics. I am only up to page three, and what wonderful pics by DisneySuiteFreak! Some of them could be picture postcards. They are truly beautiful!


----------



## funatdisney

Like this one could be a picture postcard!



DisneySuiteFreak said:


>


----------



## funatdisney

OK Going to log off. Trying to read this whole thread. Starting page 9 tomorrow. Good night all.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> OK Going to log off. Trying to read this whole thread. Starting page 9 tomorrow. Good night all.



I told you it was a great thread!!  The wonderful thing about it is that it's not _just_ a photo thread.  It's a planning & info thread with lots of photos to keep it interesting and to illustrate what we are all describing when we are explaining DLR during holiday time.  We have a lot of good folks here to answer questions and shed insight on DLR holiday time based on their own experiences.  We have a fabulous array of photos ranging from the "picture postcard" kind provided by several DIS-ers to random crowd shots, parade shots, food shots, holiday PhotoPass shots, merchandise pictures and everything in between.  Because so many bases are covered in the photos, we present a really good overall portrait of what DLR in November-December-early January is like.

In fact, we welcome _all_ photos.  I don't want anyone to think that they can't post because their pictures are imperfect or blurry or too dark, etc.  They don't have to be beauty shots.  I also don't want anyone to refrain from posting a picture because they see that we have other similar photos in this thread.  The way I see it, new people are constantly tuning in and will continue to tune in as it gets closer to November and they plan their trips.  These new people may not go back to Page One and scroll through to see all the different photos of the nighttime Winter Castle.  But if we have more DIS-ers posting their photos as the thread moves along, and someone else has a Winter Castle picture to share, then the newer subscribers will notice that!  Plus, I find that I notice something that I had not previously noticed in almost every person's pictures.  Everyone has a different vantage point or perspective, and everyone sees certain things that we don't all necessarily see (because there is so much to take in), so lots of folks have captured DLR holiday scenes that are ever-so-slightly different from other shots we have seen.


----------



## Peri

I understand there is a set price for kids and adults, but does this mean we have to pay for the toddler (age 2) as well?  Or can she stroller along for free?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Peri said:


> I understand there is a set price for kids and adults, but does this mean we have to pay for the toddler (age 2) as well?  Or can she stroller along for free?



It's q set price for everyone but under 3 are free. They won't get the hot chocolate or cookie. However, if there are extras you may be able to get one. We did end up getting a cookie for the 2 little ones to share.


----------



## goldies 5

oops


----------



## goldies 5

I hope this works.
Just one of the special things about Disney at Christmas time.


----------



## Sherry E

goldies 5 said:


> I hope this works.
> Just one of the special things about Disney at Christmas time.



Oh my goodness - could that photo be any more precious?!  I was behind in commenting on the last round of photos posted by Marie, 3Minnies1Mickey, etc., but I had to jump in right away and comment on this!!  That is absolutely adorable.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> In fact, we welcome _all_ photos.  I don't want anyone to think that they can't post because their pictures are imperfect or blurry or too dark, etc.  They don't have to be beauty shots.



Here here! Every picture is brings me back to DLR at Christmas and I love anything that reminds me of Christmas at Disneyland. In fact, I am sipping my gingerbread coffee this morning to get me in the mood for a good day of reading this thread! I wasn't able to yesterday cuz I had family in visiting from out of town. OK page 9 here I come.

AN oh talk about getting plans made for my Dec trip, I am going to put the holiday "potcake" on my must have list.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Oooh I forgot about the potcake. I'll have to try it this year. 

Okay I have to share my excitement! Not only do I get to go to DLR for the xmas season this year but.....





*I get to spend Xmas 2011 in WDW!!!! DH just agreed to a 2 week trip over the holiday break next year!!!*


----------



## mvf-m11c

I hope you have a great Xmas Trip to WDW next year. Just like you, my DA and I will doing the opposite. We will be going to WDW during the Xmas season this year and next year we will be going back to DL during the Xmas season next year like we always do every year. While your family will be going to DL this year and WDW next year. 

No matter what, we still love the holiday season at DL.


----------



## funatdisney

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Oooh I forgot about the potcake. I'll have to try it this year.
> 
> Okay I have to share my excitement! Not only do I get to go to DLR for the xmas season this year but.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I get to spend Xmas 2011 in WDW!!!! DH just agreed to a 2 week trip over the holiday break next year!!!*



Awesome!!! You are so lucky and I am excited for you, too. I have gone to WDW four times so far, and I would really like to go during the Christmas season.One day I will. Keep us posted!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

funatdisney said:


> Awesome!!! You are so lucky and I am excited for you, too. I have gone to WDW four times so far, and I would really like to go during the Christmas season.One day I will. Keep us posted!



We've never been to WDW and I am over the moon excited!! Our youngest would turn 3 during the trip and the girls would be 4, 6 and 10. I'm just picturing waking up Xmas morning to a disney themed tree and mickey stockings!!! 

I'm really hoping we can get the timeshare (even though it's probably a long shot) since it'll be closer and about $250/week cheaper than renting the condo. I found out DHs aunt owns at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (as close to being onsite without being DVC) so we may have her book us as guests!!!


----------



## goldies 5

Thanks Sherry. I finally learned how to post a picture last night.  You put up the best pics and info.  just makes me miss DL so darn bad.
It was so much fun seeing her pull Santa's beard.  This year she'll probably be to afraid to even sit on his lap.
3Minnies1Mickey,  Congrats!  I will be very interested to see how WDW goes next year.


----------



## Peri

What is potcake?


----------



## Sherry E

Peri said:


> What is potcake?



It's talked about earlier in this thread, with a link to a photo.  It was something that was sold for the holidays at DLR in 2008, but I'm not sure if it was there last year.  I know that Plaza Inn was one of the places where it could be found.  Blue Ribbon Bakery may have sold it as well.

What it was was a small piece of cake inside a collectible holiday mug.  There was peppermint sauce, I think, whipped cream and sprinkles on top of the cake, and there is a candy cane hung over the side of the mug.  The full name of it was much longer than "pot cake"  Then I shortened it to "peppermint pot cake," and now it has just become pot cake!

I think that some folks reported not seeing the pot cake at DLR last year.  It could be that they just didn't find it where it was being sold, or maybe it was discontinued.  Perhaps it will make a return this year?


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, 3Minnies1Mickey - congratulations on your WDW holiday trip!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Peri said:


> What is potcake?



There is a link to a picture of the Peepermint Potcake on page one, post #9 (by Sherry E) She also listed holiday treats sold at DLR in past years.
Here is the link to the first page http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262171


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> There is a link to a picture of the Peepermint Potcake on page one, post #9 (by Sherry E) She also listed holiday treats sold at DLR in past years.
> Here is the link to the first page http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262171



Thank you for finding that, Funatdisney!  I knew I had posted a link to the peppermint pot cake photo somewhere in this thread, but I forgot where - I don't think I realized it was on the first page!!  I'm glad the link to the photo is still valid.  I have found that a lot of links to other DIS-ers' HalloweenTime photos (which I had once put in the Halloween thread) somehow became invalid over the course of the year.  Even if their photos are still showing in the threads where I initially saw them, for some reason the old links themselves no longer worked (maybe after site maintenance or something??).  I would have to go in and find all of those photos again to copy the new links and paste them, and there were a lot of photos!!

Anyway, the jury is still out on what the fate of the peppermint pot cake is and if it will make a grand return.  If it was, indeed, gone last year (as was reported), I can't see why DLR would have gotten rid of it.  It seems like it would be delightfully popular during the holiday season.

Funatdisney - what page of this thread are you on now?  Last I heard you made it to page 9.  Bless your heart for going through and trying to read all of it (or a lot of it) - that's a Herculean task that I'm not sure many others would take on!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I am planning to try to read the whole thread, but I'd better wait until the kids go back to school in a couple weeks. Don't want to get cited for child neglect.

PHXscuba


----------



## Tablefor5

Can someone pass the potcake? 
Oh, sorry took me back to my deadhead days


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for finding that, Funatdisney!  I knew I had posted a link to the peppermint pot cake photo somewhere in this thread, but I forgot where - I don't think I realized it was on the first page!!  I'm glad the link to the photo is still valid.  I have found that a lot of links to other DIS-ers' HalloweenTime photos (which I had once put in the Halloween thread) somehow became invalid over the course of the year.  Even if their photos are still showing in the threads where I initially saw them, for some reason the old links themselves no longer worked (maybe after site maintenance or something??).  I would have to go in and find all of those photos again to copy the new links and paste them, and there were a lot of photos!!
> 
> Anyway, the jury is still out on what the fate of the peppermint pot cake is and if it will make a grand return.  If it was, indeed, gone last year (as was reported), I can't see why DLR would have gotten rid of it.  It seems like it would be delightfully popular during the holiday season.
> 
> Funatdisney - what page of this thread are you on now?  Last I heard you made it to page 9.  Bless your heart for going through and trying to read all of it (or a lot of it) - that's a Herculean task that I'm not sure many others would take on!!



I was able to quickly find it since I just started to read the whole thread. I am on page 16. I try to read a few pages a day. It is hard to keep up on it. I am following other threads (as you probably know by my posts), and taking care of kids, a household and pets (horses, a puppy, rabbits and cats). I am trying to read as much as I can today and tomorrow because I am going camping in Sequoia National Park for 5 days with DD14(soon to be 15 ugg!). DH and DD12 decided to stay home. So it will be a mother and daughter trip. 

I am finding this thread a good read and am enjoying it way too much. I am going in Oct for 4 days for Halloweentime, but here I am reading and planning for Christmas. It is my favorite time of the year. I am very much like you, Sherry E. I love this time of year. Halloween is special, but not as beloved as Christmas, especially at DLR. I sure hope they have the peppermint potcake. I will have to make it a quest to find it when I am there Dec 3rd to the 5th.


----------



## funatdisney

Signing off for now. I am on page 21! 

Sherry E, I love the pics of the cookie/candy ornaments on page 17, post #250 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262171&page=17 I have collected the series of Disney characters holding a small Mickey ornament. I think that series is finished. I was able to get some from DLR and WDW. One of my favorite activities for Christmas is to buy one or two ornaments a year. I have a tree at home devoted to just Disney ornaments. I look forward to what this year will offer!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I was able to quickly find it since I just started to read the whole thread. I am on page 16. I try to read a few pages a day. It is hard to keep up on it. I am following other threads (as you probably know by my posts), and taking care of kids, a household and pets (horses, a puppy, rabbits and cats). I am trying to read as much as I can today and tomorrow because I am going camping in Sequoia National Park for 5 days with DD14(soon to be 15 ugg!). DH and DD12 decided to stay home. So it will be a mother and daughter trip.
> 
> I am finding this thread a good read and am enjoying it way too much. I am going in Oct for 4 days for Halloweentime, but here I am reading and planning for Christmas. It is my favorite time of the year. I am very much like you, Sherry E. I love this time of year. Halloween is special, but not as beloved as Christmas, especially at DLR. I sure hope they have the peppermint potcake. I will have to make it a quest to find it when I am there Dec 3rd to the 5th.



Yes - exactly.  Halloween is special and fun and all that.  But there is just something extra, extra magical about Christmastime at DLR that puts it on a whole different level!  I think it's mostly because the holiday touches are so immersive and detailed - the whole resort is pretty much enveloped in the holiday feeling and spirit.  HalloweenTime does not have (at least up to this point) as much of a thorough, intensive feel to it.



funatdisney said:


> Signing off for now. I am on page 21!
> 
> Sherry E, I love the pics of the cookie/candy ornaments on page 17, post #250 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262171&page=17 I have collected the series of Disney characters holding a small Mickey ornament. I think that series is finished. I was able to get some from DLR and WDW. One of my favorite activities for Christmas is to buy one or two ornaments a year. I have a tree at home devoted to just Disney ornaments. I look forward to what this year will offer!



Woo hoo!  You're zipping your way through the thread (even with a household of kids and pets!!)!

Thanks - I love those cookie/candy/ice cream cone ornaments and knick-knacks!  Those are among my all-time favorite DLR souvenirs.

Do you have two separate Christmas trees each year - one for the Disney ornaments and one for all other ornaments?  I think I recall seeing the ornaments you're talking about - the ones with the characters holding a small Mickey ornament.  Those were really cute.  There were also some other good ones with Tinkerbell posing with peppermint candy from a year or two ago.

I also love the miniature models of the DLR houses, buildings or rides in DL.  I have some ToonTown houses from way back.  I have a couple of different versions of the Haunted Mansion - regular version and the Haunted Mansion Holiday version.  I have a bunch of mini versions of various rides and attractions.  But, last year I totally missed out on seeing that DLR was selling miniature versions of the Main Street holiday buildings/facades.  They were selling the Emporium, I think, and possibly City Hall and the Fire Dept.  Maybe one or two others.  I did not do any shopping last year in December and so I did not learn about those Main Street collectibles until after I got back and saw photos on Mice Age or something.  Arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh.  I hope they sell them again this year!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  You're zipping your way through the thread (even with a household of kids and pets!!)!



It is not as hard to read each page, since there are so many wonderful pics. I like that folks posted lots of pictures, and it is fun to note what time of the year they were posted. Even in April, Dis'ers came through with fabulous pics. I also like the pictures of the various collectibles sold at DLR like your ornaments. Although I do get frustrated that I didn't get them when I saw them at the parks.



Sherry E said:


> Do you have two separate Christmas trees each year - one for the Disney ornaments and one for all other ornaments?  I think I recall seeing the ornaments you're talking about - the ones with the characters holding a small Mickey ornament.  Those were really cute.  There were also some other good ones with Tinkerbell posing with peppermint candy from a year or two ago.



I do. In fact, I have three trees, but only one is devoted to my Disney ornaments. The main tree holds special heirloom ornaments from my DH's side of the family and all the ornaments my kids made at school throughout the years. It is the biggest tree. My third and smallest tree is in my TV room. This room is a little off of the beaten path and I just feel there should be something Christmasy in it.

I don't remember the Tinkerbell ornaments. Did they sell them last year? If so, I will add them to my list of must dos.


----------



## amamax2

Tablefor5 said:


> Can someone pass the potcake?
> Oh, sorry took me back to my deadhead days



  Oh my gosh - I needed that today!


----------



## funatdisney

I am on page 27 so far. I hope to get back to this thread tonight.

If you want to see a page of DLR Christmas pics go to page 22 and 23 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262171&page=22 I especially like the all the different pictures from all over the park shown on these pages. From DL and DCA to the window displays and treats, it is all good. Get your quick Christmas Disney pics fix here!

Sherry E, just a thought. There are lots of questions about the crowd levels at DLR during this time of year. I was wondering if the crowds were on the bit heavy side because of the free day at DL on your birthday. Lots of folks made it to DL on their birthday which may not have gone during an average year.

Another interesting note: on Page 23,  specialks posted HydroGuy's link to "Detailed Weather Data for DLR" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23004158 
I thought others may want to know some weather info for DL.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

funatdisney said:


> Sherry E, just a thought. There are lots of questions about the crowd levels at DLR during this time of year. I was wondering if the crowds were on the bit heavy side because of the free day at DL on your birthday. Lots of folks made it to DL on their birthday which may not have gone during an average year.



I know a lot (like us) used the bday promo to upgrade to APs. That would account for the million (or nearly 1 million) AP holders now. Also the payment plan option for socal residents increased the # of local APs. I too wonder if next year the crowd levels will change.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Im jumping on the Christmas Wagon!! I got through 15 pages before I gave up and started reading the more recent threads. 

We're only going to be in the parks on the Holiday opening, November 12, and I need help to figure out some things. 

Will it be overly busy?

Are there AP blackouts that day?

Would you reccommend the Holiday Tour? Is it worth it? My mother has walking issues and sometimes needs a cane, would that be a problem in taking the tour?

Any other advice you can offer would be welcomed!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I know a lot (like us) used the bday promo to upgrade to APs. That would account for the million (or nearly 1 million) AP holders now. Also the payment plan option for socal residents increased the # of local APs. I too wonder if next year the crowd levels will change.



The park did seem very crowded last year during the birthday promotion. We took advantage of the bday promo during my trip in June for my DA bday and upgrade it to a PH and December during my bday trip. Instead of putting it into the AP since my pass doesn't expire in June, I used it for the merchandise. This year for the GAD promotion, I have seen a lot of people have the GAD buttons at both resorts this year. I wouldn't be surprise if more and more guests upgrade their tickets to the AP during their trips.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> It is not as hard to read each page, since there are so many wonderful pics. I like that folks posted lots of pictures, and it is fun to note what time of the year they were posted. Even in April, Dis'ers came through with fabulous pics. I also like the pictures of the various collectibles sold at DLR like your ornaments. Although I do get frustrated that I didn't get them when I saw them at the parks.
> 
> I do. In fact, I have three trees, but only one is devoted to my Disney ornaments. The main tree holds special heirloom ornaments from my DH's side of the family and all the ornaments my kids made at school throughout the years. It is the biggest tree. My third and smallest tree is in my TV room. This room is a little off of the beaten path and I just feel there should be something Christmasy in it.
> 
> I don't remember the Tinkerbell ornaments. Did they sell them last year? If so, I will add them to my list of must dos.



I noticed some cute ornaments in Disney Dreams' photos (like the adorable Little Green Men from Toy story putting on a Sorcerer Mickey hat, and Rex from Toy Story putting on a pair of mouse ears), but I never made it into the shop in DL to see them up close (too many people in DL that day dampened my spirits and I didn't shop like I wanted to!).  So I probably missed those forever, along with missing out on getting the Main Street holiday sculptures.  The only shop I poked my head into last year at all was Pooh Corner, and that was mainly to look at the Christmas tree in the shop.

Let's see...when and where did I see the Tinkerbell/peppermint candy ornaments?  I think I saw them the first time in 2008, in one of the shops in DCA.  And then I noticed a couple of the pieces in the Gag Factory in ToonTown (but not the whole collection).  I was actually looking for more candy/cookie/ice cream cone/food ornaments to add to the ones I got which you saw.  I didn't see anything new to add in that collection, but I noticed Tinkerbell posing in various ways with assorted peppermint candy things for a series of ornaments.  For example, she may be sitting on top of one candy in an ornament, and then maybe in another one she was standing or flying, etc.  I didn't buy any of them.  In 2008 I also noticed a really cool mini version of the Sleeping Beauty Castle which sort of looked like a mountain/log cabin, and it had a tag on it which said something like "_Our little house in the woods_," or "_Our little cabin in the woods_."  I didn't buy that either, but I should have.

So fast forward to 2009.  As I said, the only shop I went into was Pooh Corner, and I was on a mission to get photos of their cute tree.  I had to pass by some merchandise shelves to get back to where the tree was, and I _think_ I saw one of the Tinkerbell/peppermint candy ornaments as I made my way to the tree.

I think that's what DLR does - they release a really cool line of collectibles that are clever, unique and eye-catching and they know people will gobble them up.  The following year, they don't sell all the same pieces that they sold the previous year, but they will sell one or two from the collection and then eventually they will all be gone.  So in 2007 I hit the jackpot with all the cookie/candy sculptures and ornaments.  It was a bonanza!  In 2008, they only had a couple of those items for sale in DLR, and not the whole collection.  But in 2008 they had the entire Tinkerbell/peppermint candy collection.  So, I would bet that in 2009 they only sold one or two of those Tinkerbell pieces.  And last year was when they were selling 3 or 4 of the cool Main Street holiday building pieces, while this coming holiday season I bet they will only sell one or two!! They are very sneaky, that Disney!  They know exactly how to roll out the super-cool merchandise to tempt us all, sell it for a limited time and then scale it back to make it almost obscure.  Then they put out some brand new cool stuff and the whole cycle begins again!



funatdisney said:


> I am on page 27 so far. I hope to get back to this thread tonight.
> 
> If you want to see a page of DLR Christmas pics go to page 22 and 23 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262171&page=22 I especially like the all the different pictures from all over the park shown on these pages. From DL and DCA to the window displays and treats, it is all good. Get your quick Christmas Disney pics fix here!
> 
> Sherry E, just a thought. There are lots of questions about the crowd levels at DLR during this time of year. I was wondering if the crowds were on the bit heavy side because of the free day at DL on your birthday. Lots of folks made it to DL on their birthday which may not have gone during an average year.
> 
> Another interesting note: on Page 23,  specialks posted HydroGuy's link to "Detailed Weather Data for DLR" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23004158
> I thought others may want to know some weather info for DL.



Woo hoo!  Page 27!!

Yes, I imagine the birthday thing last year probably contributed to crowds overall.  And then as 3Minnies1Mickey said, many folks used their birthday tickets to get APs, which would expire this year, so that would mean more people making more trips in 12 months.  But then this year we had the GAD promo, which _may_ not pull in as many folks as the birthday promo did but will most likely contribute to more people getting APs again.  Plus, there have been ticket deals like the Summer Fun Pass or whatever the heck it's called, as well as the 'Get 5 days for the price of 3' deal.  There have been a lot of different 'lures' to get people to visit DLR last year and this year.  

DLR _may_ start to scale back on all the really good ticket deals when they get DCA fully revamped and ready to rock & roll.  Maybe they will still offer them.  I'm not sure yet.  I know the tickets and APs keep going up in price every year, so at some point certain folks just won't be able to go to DLR anymore - or they won't be able to go as often because it's so expensive.  They may have to scale back to just going every few years.  While some people venture away from DLR because of prices, other people might be more inclined to visit because of all the new, exciting changes.  I, for one, am super excited about the upcoming Little Mermaid ride (which is long, long overdue at DLR) coming next year - and I just have a feeling that ride is going to be extremely popular for a while (meaning mega-long lines for a while).  People LOVE Ariel and "The Little Mermaid."



Littleprincess2010 said:


> Im jumping on the Christmas Wagon!! I got through 15 pages before I gave up and started reading the more recent threads.
> 
> We're only going to be in the parks on the Holiday opening, November 12, and I need help to figure out some things.
> 
> Will it be overly busy?
> 
> Are there AP blackouts that day?
> 
> Would you reccommend the Holiday Tour? Is it worth it? My mother has walking issues and sometimes needs a cane, would that be a problem in taking the tour?
> 
> Any other advice you can offer would be welcomed!!



Welcome, Littleprincess2010!!  Well, hopefully you saw enough of the great photos in the first 15 pages to give a good idea of what you can look forward to at DLR in November.

Here is my thinking on crowds for 11/12 - I could be very wrong, and others might have a different view, but I think that 11/12 will be busier that day than on a regular November day, because it's a Friday and because it is the start of the holiday season and that holds a certain novelty to it.  Plus, the very beautiful It's a Small World Holiday will be up and running and all aglow at night on 11/12, as will the nighttime Winter Castle draped in "icicles" and the snow on Main Street.  Certain segments of DLR fans will want to come and see those things on their debut night.

But, all that said, I believe that someone on the DIS just mentioned a few days ago that there are SoCal AP blockout days for the first 2 or 3 days of the holiday season.  In fact, I _think_ the SoCal AP holders might be blocked until 11/15 (someone correct me if I am wrong on that), so therefore, the debut holiday weekend _might_ not be excessively crowded.  

I have not done the Holiday Tour, but everyone on this thread who has done it has recommended it - if for no other reason, just for the reserved seats for the parade and the ability to get right in IASWH and HMH before other folks waiting in line!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, Littleprincess2010!!  Well, hopefully you saw enough of the great photos in the first 15 pages to give a good idea of what you can look forward to at DLR in November.
> 
> Here is my thinking on crowds for 11/12 - I could be very wrong, and others might have a different view, but I think that 11/12 will be busier that day than on a regular November day, because it's a Friday and because it is the start of the holiday season and that holds a certain novelty to it.  Plus, the very beautiful It's a Small World Holiday will be up and running and all aglow at night on 11/12, as will the nighttime Winter Castle draped in "icicles" and the snow on Main Street.  Certain segments of DLR fans will want to come and see those things on their debut night.
> 
> But, all that said, I believe that someone on the DIS just mentioned a few days ago that there are SoCal AP blockout days for the first 2 or 3 days of the holiday season.  In fact, I _think_ the SoCal AP holders might be blocked until 11/15 (someone correct me if I am wrong on that), so therefore, the debut holiday weekend _might_ not be excessively crowded.
> 
> I have not done the Holiday Tour, but everyone on this thread who has done it has recommended it - if for no other reason, just for the reserved seats for the parade and the ability to get right in IASWH and HMH before other folks waiting in line!!



Thank you, I saw enough photos to get very excited about being able to be there that whole week. Seeing the decor going up and being able to experience the holiday magic (even for 1 day) is going to be amazing. 

I think we are going to do the tour, it looks like the walking part of it is only 2 hours and then you get drink and snack and go sit down for the parade. Just gotta convince my hubby its worth the money 

It would be great (for us) if some of (if not all) the AP's were blocked out, that will make it a little easier on us. We will have done everything else at this point so we're just going to spend the day taking in the sights and soaking up the magic of Disney. 

I did manage to get through some more of the more recent threads and there is a lot of great info in there. I am super excited for the christmas treats, yummy!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Thank you, I saw enough photos to get very excited about being able to be there that whole week. Seeing the decor going up and being able to experience the holiday magic (even for 1 day) is going to be amazing.
> 
> I think we are going to do the tour, it looks like the walking part of it is only 2 hours and then you get drink and snack and go sit down for the parade. Just gotta convince my hubby its worth the money
> 
> It would be great (for us) if some of (if not all) the AP's were blocked out, that will make it a little easier on us. We will have done everything else at this point so we're just going to spend the day taking in the sights and soaking up the magic of Disney.
> 
> I did manage to get through some more of the more recent threads and there is a lot of great info in there. I am super excited for the christmas treats, yummy!!!



Well, the good thing is that, if you are there for a week leading up to 11/12, you will get a lot of the holiday feeling and atmosphere already, even before 11/12.  Most of the decorations will be up well before 11/12, with the exception of maybe some of the Christmas trees (reportedly, there are 700 Christmas trees up all over DLR - including DTD, all 3 DLR hotels, in window displays, in every restaurant and shop all over the resort, and, of course, in both parks).  I'm almost positive that many of the holiday treats and goodies will already be sold before 11/12.  Haunted Mansion Holiday will be up and running long before 11/12 (in fact, it will be up and running on September 17th!).

So I would say that the majority of the visual atmospheric holiday things will be out when you arrive at DLR at the beginning of your trip.  

What will happen on 11/12, the official start date, is that IASWH will open, the nighttime Winter Castle will be lit up, glowing incandescently throughout the park when the sun goes down, the snow will fall on Main Street and the little light display from the Castle up Main Street will begin.  The holiday parade and (hopefully) the tour will start.  Also, Santa's Reindeer Round-Up in DL will be open for business, with Santa onsite.  Santa will also begin to appear in his other locations in the GCH, the DLH and the PPH - and probably in DCA again - and the Christmas carolers will stroll around DL and appear at all 3 hotels.  Also, the atmospheric music will start - like the calypso-inspired versions of holiday songs in Adventureland and the Western-themed Yuletide classics in Frontierland, as well as the jazzy Christmas songs heard in New Orleans Square.  You can even hear holiday favorites while sauntering through Critter Country or standing in line for the Pooh ride!  The characters will begin to appear in their winter garb for photo ops - like Santa hats or winter sweaters.

So there will be lots to see and soak in pre-11/12, but there will be a lot of holiday stuff that begins on the actual official season start date as well.

I think the parade will be a good investment!  That will be a perfect way to sail right onto IASWH without a crazy wait in line.  And it's the perfect way to enjoy the parade, with chairs and cocoa and cookies!!


----------



## Peri

Thanks all for the potcake explanation - I did run a thread search before asking, but I must have done it in a stupid way because the only thread that came up was the one saying not to miss it!  LOL.  Sounds and looks delicious!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I think that's what DLR does - they release a really cool line of collectibles that are clever, unique and eye-catching and they know people will gobble them up.  The following year, they don't sell all the same pieces that they sold the previous year, but they will sell one or two from the collection and then eventually they will all be gone.  So in 2007 I hit the jackpot with all the cookie/candy sculptures and ornaments.  It was a bonanza!  In 2008, they only had a couple of those items for sale in DLR, and not the whole collection.  But in 2008 they had the entire Tinkerbell/peppermint candy collection.  So, I would bet that in 2009 they only sold one or two of those Tinkerbell pieces.  And last year was when they were selling 3 or 4 of the cool Main Street holiday building pieces, while this coming holiday season I bet they will only sell one or two!! They are very sneaky, that Disney!  They know exactly how to roll out the super-cool merchandise to tempt us all, sell it for a limited time and then scale it back to make it almost obscure.  Then they put out some brand new cool stuff and the whole cycle begins again!



Yes Disney is tricky and those that shop there often know to buy when they see something they like. Disney's marketing strategy allows me to only pick a few collectibles at a time. Or I would go broke! That is why I liked the Dsiney characters holding a small Mickey ornament series. That one seemed to last a few years, so my collection is bigger than my other picks. It helped that I was able to go to WDW and find a few there I haven't seen at DLR. I will keep an eye out for Tinkerbell this year. I just love to look at all the shops at DLR. You never know what treasures you will find.



Sherry E said:


> But, all that said, I believe that someone on the DIS just mentioned a few days ago that there are SoCal AP blockout days for the first 2 or 3 days of the holiday season.  In fact, I _think_ the SoCal AP holders might be blocked until 11/15 (someone correct me if I am wrong on that), so therefore, the debut holiday weekend _might_ not be excessively crowded.



I just checked the AP site and SoCal Select is blocked from Nov. 11 to the 14th and SoCal passports are blocked from Nov. 11 to the 13th. 
 BTW, Disneyland has changed their website. I will have to update my Annual pass info to gain access. Mine is up for renewal next week. I will be renewing mine, but maybe not the others in my family. I will have to see how things go here. Luckily, they don't renew for another month.


----------



## funatdisney

Well stopping on page 38. I will be off for awhile. So I will start page 38 on Monday. Everyone have a great week. Sequoia National Park here I come.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

We are back from Comic-Con in San Diego 

<a href="http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/"><img src="http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/tickers/msey4s4o1018zpo3.png" alt="www.MyVacationCountdown.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Well that did not work.  Where do I post the counter to show up?????  Help


----------



## Desert Dwellers

*AttilaTheHun*, I think you posted the counter link into your reply instead of your signature.

Click on Quick Links right under the box that says *Welcome, AttilaTheHun*.  Then click on edit signature and paste the url there.  There is a preview signature button so you can check before saving your new signature.

Did you use the _Insert Link _button?


----------



## OctoberDisney

Hi Everyone!

I have a quick question.  I was going to start a new thread but then I figured I'd go straight to the Christmas at Disneyland experts and ask here!

So...will the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ dinner be offered in December?  Or not because of Santa and the reindeer?

Thanks so much!

PS.  Been to Disneyland lots of times but this is our FIRST EVER trip to see the halls decked for Christmas.  And we CANNOT wait!!!


----------



## billwendy

When do they start decorating for Christmas? Im thinking of going the week before Thanksgiving -is that too early for Christmas stuff???


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> When do they start decorating for Christmas? Im thinking of going the week before Thanksgiving -is that too early for Christmas stuff???



billwendy - Nope!  You are in all kinds of luck!  The official holiday season begins on November 12th (Friday) - everything will be up and running and in full swing on that date!


----------



## Sherry E

Oops, I answered billwendy before answering OctoberDisney!




OctoberDisney said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have a quick question.  I was going to start a new thread but then I figured I'd go straight to the Christmas at Disneyland experts and ask here!
> 
> So...will the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ dinner be offered in December?  Or not because of Santa and the reindeer?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> PS.  Been to Disneyland lots of times but this is our FIRST EVER trip to see the halls decked for Christmas.  And we CANNOT wait!!!



OctoberDisney - you will absolutely LOVE DLR during Christmastime - as you can see from the photos in this thread, it's so magical!  I could be totally wrong - and someone please correct me if I am - but I _thought_ the Celebration BBQ place was open last year, right next to the Reindeer Round-Up.  Maybe that's just wishful thinking!


----------



## billwendy

WOW November 12th!!! Do they have a Christmas party? Do you think they'll have WOC on the weekend then???????


----------



## goldies 5

THe BBQ will be running.  They cut the area in half.  Santa is still on the one side in the cabin and the reindeer are still there.  But that's it the rest is completely dedicated to the BBQ.


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> WOW November 12th!!! Do they have a Christmas party? Do you think they'll have WOC on the weekend then???????



billwendy-

So far, DLR has not had an official Very Merry Christmas Party like WDW has.  However, my guess is that we will eventually get one.  I don't know if it would be this year, though.  This is a year where they are going to try out the Halloween Party in Disneyland instead of California Adventure.  I'm guessing that Disney wants to kind of see how the Halloween party goes in DL, and if it works out well, I would bet money that they will eventually try out a VMCP in DL.  There is a rumor - and it is only a rumor so far - that the Candlelight Processional will be moving from Disneyland over to California Adventure for the holiday season next year.  We don't know if this will happen, but....my thinking is that if they take away one signature holiday event from DL and move it to DCA, then they will likely add something new into DL...like a Christmas party!!  I could be utterly and totally wrong, but I just have a feeling!

As for WoC, again, we don't know for sure what the Winter schedule will be but I think we all agree that Disney has put way too much money and publicity into WoC to let it fade away this year.  So my assumption is that DLR will still run WoC during the holidays, but probably on a limited schedule.  Rather than 2 or 3 shows every night, I could see them doing something like one show every night and then maybe 2 or 3 shows on weekends.  Or perhaps they won't show it on weeknights at all and only on weekends.  Whatever the case, I'm sure WoC will be around in some capacity during the holiday season!


----------



## Sherry E

goldies 5 said:


> THe BBQ will be running.  They cut the area in half.  Santa is still on the one side in the cabin and the reindeer are still there.  But that's it the rest is completely dedicated to the BBQ.



Oh good!  Thank you for comfirming that, Goldies 5!  Good to know I'm not losing my marbles!!  I was almost 100% certain I had seen the BBQ open last year, right next to the Reindeer Round-Up, but then I began to second guess myself!


----------



## billwendy

I'd be so excited to be there with the Christmas stuff up!!! Do you guys think Christmas time would win over Halloween stuff??? Which time is more special?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> So far, DLR has not had an official Very Merry Christmas Party like WDW has.  However, my guess is that we will eventually get one.  I don't know if it would be this year, though.  This is a year where they are going to try out the Halloween Party in Disneyland instead of California Adventure.  I'm guessing that Disney wants to kind of see how the Halloween party goes in DL, and if it works out well, I would bet money that they will eventually try out a VMCP in DL.  There is a rumor - and it is only a rumor so far - that the Candlelight Processional will be moving from Disneyland over to California Adventure for the holiday season next year.  We don't know if this will happen, but....my thinking is that if they take away one signature holiday event from DL and move it to DCA, then they will likely add something new into DL...like a Christmas party!!  I could be utterly and totally wrong, but I just have a feeling!



Same here, I am getting a feeling that DL will have a MVMCP type event in DL one day. This will be talked about in the future, but right now it depends on how MHP goes this October. We talked about it on the Halloween thread about the guests and AP holders are not happy that HS will only be exclusive to the MHP ticket holders. It will be disappointing for all the AP holders who go to DL during the holiday season and have to pay for a special ticket to enter DL during the party. A lot of people won't like it, but I believe DL will do a MVMCP in DL one day.


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> I'd be so excited to be there with the Christmas stuff up!!! Do you guys think Christmas time would win over Halloween stuff??? Which time is more special?



billwendy -

Christmas Christmas Christmas!!  And Christmas again!  Don't get me wrong - I love HalloweenTime at DLR (and we have a separate Halloween super thread to rival this Christmas super thread, so I jump back and forth between both).  But Christmas is a whole different experience.  It's on a dfferent level.  It's so immersive and intensive - the Christmas feeling just envelops you wherever you are in DLR - every shop, every restaurant, every hotel, every corner of the parks and then some.  The attention to detail is astounding.  The glorious lights that pierce the night are mesmerizing.  The nighttime Winter Castle glows incandescently throughout the park.  It's a Small World Holiday dazzles the eye with a jaw-dropping rainbow of colors.  The music and the sounds of familiar Christmas songs done in different styles to fit each land's theme are just amazing. Everywhere you go, all of your senses become swept up in the warm, holiday feeling of merriment.  It's just beautiful and magical.  Take a look at all the fabulous photos in this thread and see what I mean!

Halloween, while becoming a bigger deal at DLR with each passing year, is not nearly as thorough and all-encompassing as Christmas season is at DLR. It doesn't captivate every sense and make you feel warm and fuzzy inside.  It's fun - it's a LOT of fun, in fact.  But it just doesn't even begin to cover as much ground at DLR - literally and figuratively - as the holiday season does.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Same here, I am getting a feeling that DL will have a MVMCP type event in DL one day. This will be talked about in the future, but right now it depends on how MHP goes this October. We talked about it on the Halloween thread about the guests and AP holders are not happy that HS will only be exclusive to the MHP ticket holders. It will be disappointing for all the AP holders who go to DL during the holiday season and have to pay for a special ticket to enter DL during the party. A lot of people won't like it, but I believe DL will do a MVMCP in DL one day.



Yep, mvf-m11c - I think a MVMCP is coming sometime down the road (especially if the CP is moving over to DCA next year)!  And this means the snow on Main Street may suddenly become a party exclusive!  Yep, there will be lots of discussions on that if it happens.  The boards will be on fire over here!


----------



## goldies 5

billwendy for my family Christmas wins hands down.  But, lots of folks like the Halloween season.  October just seems to get more and more crowded every year.  
I think Sherry is turning more folks on to giving Christmas a try with all of her awesome photos and info.  Every picture you see on the thread of the food, parades, castle, etc.  is 100 times  more magical in person.  Christmas Season will not let you down.  This is by far the most beautiful time in the parks.


----------



## OctoberDisney

Thanks so much!  I knew someone here would help!  We are planning 2 "big" TS meals.  One will be the BBQ and the other will be a character breakfast.  Can't decide, can't decide! Minnie & Friends OR Goofy's Kitchen?  
The rest of the time during our 4.5 days, we'll eat corndogs and ice cream on main street.   Just kidding (sort of! )

Thanks again!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Christmas season is my favorite season no matter what. I am looking very forward to the Halloween season this season, but Christmas season at DL is so magical every time I go down there. I love the decorations, candy, and the entertainment during the holiday season.


----------



## goldies 5

Our kids love Goofy's Kitchen.  It is fun, for us, lots of characters, and a lot of food choices.  Really, the variety of food is insane.  This is the one  my kids always want to go back to.
We haven't done the Plaza Inn since it was Winnie the Pooh, but if the food is anything like it was then, I wouldn't do it again ever.  Everything was cold and not very good.


----------



## billwendy

Oh my!!! Christmas time sounds wonderful!!!

Do they typically have the candelight ceremony the week before Thanksgiving? Will I get the full feel of Christmas the week before Thanksgiving or is that when stuff starts to get put up? How are the crowds? 

Budgetwise, Im trying to figure everything out. My converence is only 1 day, but I could attend on Wednesday, Thursday or Friday - but Thursday seems to be the most inexpensive day to fly back home to Philly.....sooooo - when do you think I should arrive? I really want to see WOC so am guessing I need to arrive at least on the Friday before???? Im worried about crowds on the weekend....


----------



## goldies 5

No, the Candleight is the first full weekend in December.  The week before TG week is a great time to go.  From my experience, and we go every year this season, is Fridays are usually very busy.  Unless you feel like learning how to manage the crowds, (and you can get a lot of ideas here about this).  You will definetely get the full Holiday Magic that week.  Snow, parades, castle lighting, fireworks, Reindeer Roundup  etc.  If you are planning on starting out on Friday the 12th, be prepared for HUGE crowds.  Opening day of Holiday Season is extremely busy.


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Oh my!!! Christmas time sounds wonderful!!!
> 
> Do they typically have the candelight ceremony the week before Thanksgiving? Will I get the full feel of Christmas the week before Thanksgiving or is that when stuff starts to get put up? How are the crowds?
> 
> Budgetwise, Im trying to figure everything out. My converence is only 1 day, but I could attend on Wednesday, Thursday or Friday - but Thursday seems to be the most inexpensive day to fly back home to Philly.....sooooo - when do you think I should arrive? I really want to see WOC so am guessing I need to arrive at least on the Friday before???? Im worried about crowds on the weekend....



billwendy -

Other than the Candlelight Processional, everything I mentioned in my previous posts will be up and running on November 12th, so you will definitely get the full Christmas feel of all the wonderful things at DLR the week before Thanksgiving.  Santa and the Christmas carolers will be out and about on 11/12 and on through Christmas.  All the delectable Christmas treats will be available (peppermint ice cream, peppermint fudge, peppermint mochas, various baked goods, shortbread Snowman cookies, etc.).  Everything that DLR will have to offer for the holiday season (minus the CP) should begin on 11/12, so you will not miss any of it!

Are you going to be staying overnight?  Remember, while you are seeing WoC at DCA at night, there will be snow falling on Main Street in DL, the nighttime Winter Castle will be lit up in all its glory, the giant Christmas tree on Main street will be twinkling in blue (as though it was just kissed with snow) and the nighttime version of It's a Small World Holiday will be enchanting folks with its stunning light display.  Don't miss those things in DL.  Hopefully WoC will have a couple of shows at night so you can see one and then rush back over to DL to see all of that wonderful stuff!


----------



## Sherry E

OctoberDisney said:


> Thanks so much!  I knew someone here would help!  We are planning 2 "big" TS meals.  One will be the BBQ and the other will be a character breakfast.  Can't decide, can't decide! Minnie & Friends OR Goofy's Kitchen?
> The rest of the time during our 4.5 days, we'll eat corndogs and ice cream on main street.   Just kidding (sort of! )
> 
> Thanks again!



OctoberDisney -

I have to agree with Goldies 5 - I'm a big Goofy's Kitchen fan (more the breakfast/brunch, however, and not so much the dinner).  In 17 years of eating there I have only a couple of 'off days.'  I am one who wants really good food mixed in with some characters.  If the characters happen to be on a break or there are very few of them there, at least I know I have good food to eat!  The buffet is huge and has a really wide variety of dishes from which to choose.  Usually, there are about 7 characters onsite at one time (and that includes a couple of Princesses and whichever character is located at the entrance for photo ops), but I have seen as few as 5 characters and as many as 8 characters.  Unfortunately, all of the other character meals (Ariel's Grotto, Critter Breakfast and Surf's Up wth Mickey) have 4 or 5 characters.

But to be fair, Minnie & Friends has more characters than all of the meals.  If characters are your main interest and food is not as much of an issue, Minnie & Friends might be more to your liking.  They seem to have anywhere from 8 characters to 14 characters on a given day.  M&F has more characters than anywhere else, but the food gets consistently mixed reviews.  Some folks say the food is "inedible" or simply "cold."  Some folks say they love the food and that they hate Goofy's!  It's all subjective, based on personal tastes and opinions.  So it's hard to go by really bad reviews (unless they are repeatedly bad) or really good reviews, because everyone has their own tastes and preferences.  What's bad to one person will be great to another person, and vice versa.  Some folks like a LOT of characters coming by, to the point where they can't even get a bite of food.  I don't like that.  I like a good number of characters BUT I like to enjoy my meal as well...which is why Goofy's Kitchen works well for me!

So I think it boils down to if the character aspect outweighs the food aspect.  If so, and you want tons of characters, choose Minnie & Friends.  You won't be disappointed with the number of characters.  If you want anywhere from 5 to 8 characters and a wide variety of tasty food, choose Goofy's.

Here is a link to our dedicated character meal photo thread (a good thing to do is start on the last page and work your way back, so you will see the more recent character sightings first) - this will give you an idea of which characters can be found at which meals:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2234435

And here is a link to Disneynerd420's TR - scroll down to Posts #338 and #339 for a look at all the great food available at Goofy's for breakfast/brunch:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2268157&page=23


----------



## princess lovers mom

is Santa there AFTER Christmas?- he should go back to the North Pole after Christmas Eve? or does he go to DL for a vacation?


----------



## Sherry E

princess lovers mom said:


> is Santa there AFTER Christmas?- he should go back to the North Pole after Christmas Eve? or does he go to DL for a vacation?



Well, there have been mixed reports.  Here is my answer:  when I thought I was going to possibly be at DLR after Christmas a couple of years ago, I was afraid I was going to miss Santa and the Carolers - particularly in the GCH lobby/hearth area, where I had planned to plunk down and soak in the holiday atmosphere.  

So I called DLR and asked when Santa and the Carolers leave.  I was told that Santa leaves (not just the GCH but all of DLR) as soon as December 25th passes.  So 12/26 rolls around and no Santa.  The carolers stick around for a couple of days past 12/25 and then they are gone.  So I was told that once Christmas is over, Santa heads back to the North Pole.

However, one DIS-er on this board said that she has been going to DLR either for New Year's or around New Years for years and that Santa is still there.  So I am confused.  It's not that the CMs have never been wrong before - they certainly have been wrong.  But the one I spoke with was so certain that Santa is gone as of 12/26.

So I think I concluded that if, indeed, Santa has been spotted post-Christmas, it was only in the Reindeer Round-Up.  I think Santa is gone from all 3 hotels and from DCA as soon as 12/26 rolls around.  Maybe they felt they needed to keep at least one Santa on the premises so they left the Round-Up one.  But he is definitely gone from other locations around DLR.


----------



## princess lovers mom

thanks....trying to have my answer ready for why Santa is or isn't there !


----------



## Sherry E

princess lovers mom said:


> thanks....trying to have my answer ready for why Santa is or isn't there !



Ah, yes...indeed, you have to have an explanation ready to give if little ones question the absence of Santa.  At least I don't have to explain to anyone if Santa is gone - only myself!  But curious young minds will want to know!!  In any case, if the reports from the other DIS-er who has seen Santa past Christmas are accurate, then he very well may be holed up in Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, but in 'regular Santa' clothes and not the red suit.


----------



## OctoberDisney

OK...good...sounds like we have our answer...Goofy's Kitchen it is!  My kids LOVE going to buffetts.  And while I want them to see characters and have that interaction, I also want them to be able to EAT!  The character breakfast will be one of the things that we surprise them with so they won't know about it until we are on our way to breakfast.
Just for fun (and because you guys are so helpful!)...anyone want to give a suggestion for which day?
We arrive on Friday Dec 10 in the afternoon.  Have 5 day hoppers that will include a magic morning.  In the parks, F to T.  I was thinking we'd have a light snack on Sunday morning and head to the parks, then maybe make reservations for around 10:30 or so?  Would a "Sunday brunch" scenario be too crowded, do you think? 
My other thought was that if DL opens later on Monday morning, we could go to breakfast BEFORE opening on Monday morning?
Any thoughts?


----------



## NewbieMouse

If you went on Monday and wanted to get to park for opening, you'd have to make it for really early (7:00) - my kids hate eating that early. 

I think Sunday the brunch is open later than other days (perhaps to 1:00 or 2:00), so you could even make it later (11:30) to have more time in the parks beforehand. I'd put it off as late as you can in the morning to have as many morning hours as possible. For our trip in June we found that time before noon the best part of our day, line/crowd wise.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Anyone have any ideas about when they will start releasing info about special holiday meals and tours?


----------



## specialks

Did anyone see the thread about the EP being extended at WDW??  Here is the blog posting...looks like a good chance it won't make it to DLR this Christmas season.  No dates announced though...

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ctrical-parade-extended-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NewbieMouse said:


> If you went on Monday and wanted to get to park for opening, you'd have to make it for really early (7:00) - my kids hate eating that early.
> 
> I think Sunday the brunch is open later than other days (perhaps to 1:00 or 2:00), so you could even make it later (11:30) to have more time in the parks beforehand. I'd put it off as late as you can in the morning to have as many morning hours as possible. For our trip in June we found that time before noon the best part of our day, line/crowd wise.



Our favorite time to eat at GK is 11 am after a MM.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NewbieMouse said:


> Anyone have any ideas about when they will start releasing info about special holiday meals and tours?



They haven't even release the Halloween info yet. I wouldn't expect anything until September or later.


----------



## billwendy

Sherry E said:


> billwendy -
> 
> Other than the Candlelight Processional, everything I mentioned in my previous posts will be up and running on November 12th, so you will definitely get the full Christmas feel of all the wonderful things at DLR the week before Thanksgiving.  Santa and the Christmas carolers will be out and about on 11/12 and on through Christmas.  All the delectable Christmas treats will be available (peppermint ice cream, peppermint fudge, peppermint mochas, various baked goods, shortbread Snowman cookies, etc.).  Everything that DLR will have to offer for the holiday season (minus the CP) should begin on 11/12, so you will not miss any of it!
> 
> Are you going to be staying overnight?  Remember, while you are seeing WoC at DCA at night, there will be snow falling on Main Street in DL, the nighttime Winter Castle will be lit up in all its glory, the giant Christmas tree on Main street will be twinkling in blue (as though it was just kissed with snow) and the nighttime version of It's a Small World Holiday will be enchanting folks with its stunning light display.  Don't miss those things in DL.  Hopefully WoC will have a couple of shows at night so you can see one and then rush back over to DL to see all of that wonderful stuff!



THank you for the info - Its so much help!!! Yes, we are hoping to do 3 days in DL and then my conference in Pasadena ....Do you think planning mon, tues and wed in the parks would exclude me from seeing WOC? I really do want to see all the DL stuff too - so are weeknights okay, or ??? Also, a 3 day pass - is that for 1 park each day or can you go back and forth between (like a hopper at WDW)? We were thinking of HoJo's because of the entertainment rate - do you guys think thats okay? Im just trying to decide when to come and go!!


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> THank you for the info - Its so much help!!! Yes, we are hoping to do 3 days in DL and then my conference in Pasadena ....Do you think planning mon, tues and wed in the parks would exclude me from seeing WOC? I really do want to see all the DL stuff too - so are weeknights okay, or ??? Also, a 3 day pass - is that for 1 park each day or can you go back and forth between (like a hopper at WDW)? We were thinking of HoJo's because of the entertainment rate - do you guys think thats okay? Im just trying to decide when to come and go!!



Oh good!  If you have 3 days you will have lots of time to see things!  

Of course, we don't know what kind of WoC schedule will be implemented during the holidays yet.  I can only imagine it will be scaled back somewhat from what it is now, and it may only be weekends or once every night (including weeknights).  It's so hard to say what they will do.  I think Mon-Tues-Wed would be great just for visiting the parks in general, as those days will be less crowded than a weekend, but you _may_ miss WoC if they only run it on weekends.

The 3-day Park Hopper is sold at DLR too.  In fact, you can only buy a 1-day/1-park ticket at DLR (meaning you cannot buy a 2-day single park ticket or higher), and use it at either park, but anything past one day is automatically a Hopper.  So you can go back and forth between DL and DCA (which are right across the Esplanade from each other).

HoJo's is very popular with DIS-ers here.  As long as the enetrtainment rate is happening on your dates, I think it would be a good choice.  Someone else might have another suggestion, though.


----------



## billwendy

Sherry - do you know if the local hotels have any half day type passes? Then maybe we could squeeze in some time on a weekend day....??? Im soooo excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry is right about that HoJo's is a great place to get a good discount with the entertainment card. On selected days, you can get a hotel room for only $59 a night. If they don't have the selected days for the entertainment days, you can still get a good discount at 20% off for each night. Check out the HoJo main website about the Entertainment Rate. The location is very close, but it can be noisy when it is right next to I-5 and inside the rooms it is very comfortable inside.


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Sherry - do you know if the local hotels have any half day type passes? Then maybe we could squeeze in some time on a weekend day....??? Im soooo excited!!!!!!!!



Sadly, no half-day tickets.  That's too bad because I know there are often times when a lot of us have just enough time to go back into the park(s) for a half-day but don't want to pay full price.

The only time I have heard of half-day tickets is in conjunction with certain conventions or conferences near DLR.  But you can't buy them at hotels or at DLR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Sadly, no half-day tickets.  That's too bad because I know there are often times when a lot of us have just enough time to go back into the park(s) for a half-day but don't want to pay full price.
> 
> The only time I have heard of half-day tickets is in conjunction with certain conventions or conferences near DLR.  But you can't buy them at hotels or at DLR.



I remember that DL had a half day ticket, I believe the price for a half day ticket was at $45 during the D23 Expo last year. The CMs were handing out the half day ticket coupon at the DL parks kiosk and had a special deal for attendees at the D23 Expo if they want to go to DL after 4pm. But like Sherry said that it is only available during a conference.


----------



## M2DD's

Christmas wk help please

Our dates our December 23- Jan 1st(travel on the 23&1st) so we have 8 days where we can go to the parks. We will have 6 day hopper passes and 2 days off to enjoy other parks(sea world or universal) which 2 days should we not do a DLR park? Basically the 2 busiest days would be.......?

I'm thinking christmas day and new yrs eve

So any idea on which 2 days to skip?


----------



## Sherry E

M2DD's said:


> Christmas wk help please
> 
> Our dates our December 23- Jan 1st(travel on the 23&1st) so we have 8 days where we can go to the parks. We will have 6 day hopper passes and 2 days off to enjoy other parks(sea world or universal) which 2 days should we not do a DLR park? Basically the 2 busiest days would be.......?
> 
> I'm thinking christmas day and new yrs eve
> 
> So any idea on which 2 days to skip?



Well, let's see...New Year's Eve is probably a very good bet for one day to avoid.  The way I look at it is that if December 31st is your only chance to go to DLR for a while and there is no way to possibly avoid 12/31, then go and mentally prepare for it, and try to do the best you can.  But if you can avoid it - and it sounds like you have the option of avoiding it - then do so.

Now the other day to avoid is tricky, and here is why.  Reports have said that December 26th is incredibly crowded as well - and it would make sense, as people flock to DLR in droves, with holiday money to spend and free of family and work obligations.  Actually, the whole week between Christmas and New Year's is supposed to be mega-crowded.  

So this leaves me stuck on which should be the other day to avoid.  I think you should go to DLR on 12/24 and 12/25 and get as much done in those two days as you can.  I guess I think you should avoid the 26th and the 31st.  But I really think it will be pretty packed that whole week between 12/26 and 12/31, so your other 4 DLR days will come in handy - you will need that extra time to spread everything out and get it all done in spite of the crowds.  So it's a really good idea to have the 6-day Hoppers, I think!

Anyway, those are just my thoughts.  Others on this thread might have different suggestions.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

My Xmas trip is in jeopardy!!!!!!! I hate being in limbo...

1) DD8 had her first visit to the orthodontist and the work that we thought she'd need in another year or so starts NOW!!! $2400 over the next year ($1000 will be reimbursed by my insurance but we still need to pay it out first). 

2) DSister is loosing her roommate and will have to move. My dad will most likely have to help her out with finances instead of paying for her portion of the Disney trip.

We could swing both the orthodontist with payment plans AND the Disney trip, but the point of going was to take DNephew for his first trip. So now I sit in limbo until September/October to see what happens with DS's living situation.


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> My Xmas trip is in jeopardy!!!!!!! I hate being in limbo...
> 
> 1) DD8 had her first visit to the orthodontist and the work that we thought she'd need in another year or so starts NOW!!! $2400 over the next year ($1000 will be reimbursed by my insurance but we still need to pay it out first).
> 
> 2) DSister is loosing her roommate and will have to move. My dad will most likely have to help her out with finances instead of paying for her portion of the Disney trip.
> 
> We could swing both the orthodontist with payment plans AND the Disney trip, but the point of going was to take DNephew for his first trip. So now I sit in limbo until September/October to see what happens with DS's living situation.



Uh-oh!  I hope everything works out.  I know you were already so disappointed that HalloweenTime was not in the cards for you this year, so if Christmas doesn't work out either, that will just be too depressing!  But I can see how it's looking rather bleak at the moment and it doesn't help that you have to stay in a state of uncertainty until Fall.  

I can totally relate to and empathize with the dilemma of unexpected expenses and things 'coming up' when you have plans underway.  That was the story of last year for me.  Actually, 'things' started to come up and threaten my plans in 2008 but somehow I managed to work around them and carry on.  However, in 2009, one thing after another was popping up and I really, really was not sure if I would even make it to DLR at all last year until, literally, the last minute before each trip.  Frankly, this year isn't going all that smoothly either, but I don't think it will be as bad as last year was for me.  

It's so disheartening, too.  You have a plan in mind and you're all excited for how things are going to pan out, you can envision munching on that gingerbread man cookie with mouse ears and then - POW!  You hit an unexpected roadblock of some kind.  In your mind you try to devise ways to still make the trip happen despite all the obstacles (at least I do), and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

I am crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## goldies 5

3minnies1mickey- I can sympathize.  We have had 5 treatment plans so far between the first three kids.  And getting ready for  kid number 4.  Just when you think you are done for awhile another one pops up.  It is very expensive even with the 1000 insurance benefit and the down payment. Good luck!  Do the payment plan and hopefully things work out for everyone. It is so worth it when their teeth are finally perfect.


----------



## goldies 5

Sherry I hope everything works out for you too.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> Uh-oh!  I hope everything works out.  I know you were already so disappointed that HalloweenTime was not in the cards for you this year, so if Christmas doesn't work out either, that will just be too depressing!  But I can see how it's looking rather bleak at the moment and it doesn't help that you have to stay in a state of uncertainty until Fall.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for you!!


Thanks!



goldies 5 said:


> Sherry I hope everything works out for you too.


Me too!!



goldies 5 said:


> 3minnies1mickey- I can sympathize.  We have had 5 treatment plans so far between the first three kids.  And getting ready for  kid number 4.  *Just when you think you are done for awhile another one pops up.*  It is very expensive even with the 1000 insurance benefit and the down payment. Good luck!  Do the payment plan and hopefully things work out for everyone. It is so worth it when their teeth are finally perfect.



I know what you mean. After this phase of treatment, we have about a year break before the full braces go on! Unfortunately the $1000 insurance credit is for LIFE! so we'll have to pay the full amount on that one.  

Looks like I have a bigger incentive to make sure our trip to the World happens next Xmas, between braces and nursing school we will be broke in 2 years!!!!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Darn,  Still cannot get the counter to appear.   I even tried the EZboards one but no luck.  Which type works here?  There is no insert link button on the signature site.  I think I need more pixi dust or I will just pass on this for now.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

*AttilaTheHun*, I used the PseudoHTML, UBBCode™ or BBCode for my link.  The insert link button is the icon that looks like a globe with a chain link.


----------



## Sherry E

goldies 5 said:


> Sherry I hope everything works out for you too.



Thank you!



3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Me too!!



Thank you too!



AttilaTheHun said:


> Darn,  Still cannot get the counter to appear.   I even tried the EZboards one but no luck.  Which type works here?  There is no insert link button on the signature site.  I think I need more pixi dust or I will just pass on this for now.



AttilaTheHun - You know, at first I wasn't sure if maybe you were just having a specific problem with the tickers because you were not copying/pasting the right code.  BUT, now I think you are not the only one having the ticker problem.  I haven't used a ticker in a couple of years so I don't even remember the process, but I was browsing on some random threads earlier today and I noticed various people's tickers - from different ticker websites, it appears - were not appearing in their signatures.  Instead, all I could see were the actual links, but no countdown/picture.  And these were folks whose tickers were showing at one time, but now they are not.  

So there is something screwy happening, either on this website or on the different websites for tickers.  One time I had copied a whole bunch of links to various DIS-ers' photos and posted the links in our Halloween super thread.  I did that earlier this year.  Well, all of a sudden, several weeks ago I was referring back to my post with those links to tell someone where to find something and I noticed that when I clicked on all of the links I copied, they were no longer valid!!  I went back to the thread where I initially found the photos and the pictures were all still there - but the links had either changed or been compromised in some way because all of a sudden the old links didn't work.  I think this happened after there had been some website maintenance.

Anyway, the only reason I bring that up is because I wonder if there were some glitches that possibly occurred after website maintenance which now interefere with certain links and tickers, etc.?  Just a guess.


----------



## Sherry E

I'll post some more 'vintage' DLR Holiday photos, just for fun.  These are from 1990 - 1994.  Again, these are old pictures, so the decorations and various holiday touches around DLR have changed quite a bit over time.

You know, as I scrolled through some of my older DLR Christmas pictures today, I could tell that, by looking at the background in many of them, the decorations and overall seasonal details and accents have greatly increased over the years!  While some things have stayed the same or similar, other areas used to be almost bare and lacking any kind of holiday decor or color, unlike it is today where almost every inch is decked out.  ToonTown, for example, used to have very little in the way of holiday decorations, if anything, in the old, old days.  And now, we all know ToonTown to have decorations all over, including its own separate tree and trees at Mickey's and Minnie's houses!

It's funny, too, because I used to feel like DL was pretty immersed in holiday splendor even in the old days - way before DTD, DCA or the GCH ever existed.  And yet, seeing what the holidays looked like in the early '90s compared to what the holidays are like today at DLR, the difference is striking!  You can tell they have put much more effort, time and money into really making the season special and magical and thorough!

Anyway, here are some photos from December 1990, taken on a very, very cold day where it was only in the low 40's in the daytime and 30 degrees at night:











Notice the spelling - Clubouse?


















And here are some more photos from December 1992:

These people from Taiwan saw our Santa Mickey ears hats and asked to take pictures with us!






This is supposed to be a polar bear.























From December 1993:






Someone snapped this when I wasn't ready to smile!!











































December 1994:

In the old days, Goofy's Kitchen characters used to always dress in something holiday-ish or winter-ish, which was nice for photo taking.  Now they don't do that at Goofy's anymore, for some reason.


----------



## wdwfan22

goldies 5 said:


> No, the Candleight is the first full weekend in December.  The week before TG week is a great time to go.  From my experience, and we go every year this season, is Fridays are usually very busy.  Unless you feel like learning how to manage the crowds, (and you can get a lot of ideas here about this).  You will definetely get the full Holiday Magic that week.  Snow, parades, castle lighting, fireworks, Reindeer Roundup  etc.  If you are planning on starting out on Friday the 12th, be prepared for HUGE crowds.  Opening day of Holiday Season is extremely busy.



I don't know about past years, but this year Thurs, Fri and Sat, Nov 11,12,&13 are all blockout days for all APs except premium. Do you think these days will still be crowded? It doesn't seem like it after reading Hydroguy's info on blockout days and how they affect the park crowds


----------



## billwendy

wdwfan22 said:


> I don't know about past years, but this year Thurs, Fri and Sat, Nov 11,12,&13 are all blockout days for all APs except premium. Do you think these days will still be crowded? It doesn't seem like it after reading Hydroguy's info on blockout days and how they affect the park crowds



EEKS!!! Im going to be in town that weekend and the week following....if my only chance to see WOC is over the weekend, would I choose Sat or Sun?


----------



## Sherry E

wdwfan22 said:


> I don't know about past years, but this year Thurs, Fri and Sat, Nov 11,12,&13 are all blockout days for all APs except premium. Do you think these days will still be crowded? It doesn't seem like it after reading Hydroguy's info on blockout days and how they affect the park crowds



I think the start date of holiday season is always of interest because it's a novelty, so a lot of folks come out after work to see the decorations.  The last couple of years have seen pretty substantial crowds on holiday season opening day.  Not mind-blowingly bad, but substantial.  Plus, Veterans Day is that same week as well, so, quite likely, visitors will take vacations that extend through Veterans Day and the start date of the season.  Plus, the 12th is a Friday and the 13th is a Saturday - weekends are always busier than weekdays anyway.  

It's not only AP holders who make the park crowded.  It will be more crowded than on a normal, non-holiday day, but not as crowded as New Year's Eve or something!  But on the 14th, there will probably be an influx of SoCal AP holders because they have a limited time in which to see the holiday stuff and they will want to see it as soon as possible.


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> EEKS!!! Im going to be in town that weekend and the week following....if my only chance to see WOC is over the weekend, would I choose Sat or Sun?



I wouldn't worry about it.  You should see what the crowds are like after Christmas and on New Year's Eve.  November is nothing like that.  If your only chance to see WoC is on a Saturday or Sunday, see it on Saturday.  Are you talking about Saturday, 11/13 or Saturday, 11/20 for WoC?


----------



## billwendy

Sherry E said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.  You should see what the crowds are like after Christmas and on New year's Day.  November is nothing like that.  If your only chance to see WoC is on a Saturday or Sunday, see it on Saturday.  Are you talking about Saturday, 11/13 or Saturday, 11/20 for WoC?



11/13 now Im skeered!!! I've been at WDW on NYE - so I know crowded for sure - Im hoping to not have crowds at DL since it will all be pretty new to us!!! If we arrive on Friday (or Saturday - depending on airfare) 11/12 and leave the following Friday and my conference is on Wednesday, which 3 days should we choose to go to DL/CA (including seeing WOC)???? Any input is appreciated!!

Also, what else (that is inexpensive or free) should we do in the area? DH wants to go find the firehouse that EMERGENCY was filmed at !!! lol....other than that we are open! My conference is in Pasadena....but we will drive there the am of the course since its only 1 day.


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> 11/13 now Im skeered!!! I've been at WDW on NYE - so I know crowded for sure - Im hoping to not have crowds at DL since it will all be pretty new to us!!! If we arrive on Friday (or Saturday - depending on airfare) 11/12 and leave the following Friday and my conference is on Wednesday, which 3 days should we choose to go to DL/CA (including seeing WOC)???? Any input is appreciated!!
> 
> Also, what else (that is inexpensive or free) should we do in the area? DH wants to go find the firehouse that EMERGENCY was filmed at !!! lol....other than that we are open! My conference is in Pasadena....but we will drive there the am of the course since its only 1 day.



Of course, we don't know yet what the WoC schedule will be for the holidays yet - will it be once every night during the week, or will it only show on weekends...or not at all?  If we knew that, it would help you in mapping out your schedule and trying to aim for WoC on a day when it's not as crowded.  The reason I say see WoC on a Saturday (assuming it is showing during the holiday season) is because I _think_ most of the SoCal AP holders are blocked on Saturdays, so it would be less crowded, perhaps.  But the thing is, other visitors and tourists from other places visit DLR on weekends and during the holidays, so even if all the SoCal AP holders were gone, you would still have other visitors there.  There is no way to escape crowds entirely.  It's just that some times are worse than others (like New Year's Eve!).

So I would say see WoC on 11/13 (assuming it is showing at all).  If you go on 11/20 to see WoC, I have a feeling you will run into some of those pre-Thanksgiving crowds we have heard about on the DIS.  But, if 11/20 is your only option, then just go for it!  Again, I wish we knew if WoC was going to be showing in November, and if so, what the schedule will be.  I am sure it will be there in some capacity, but not sure what the schedule will be.



Does anyone else here know if there are any other bocked days for SoCal AP holders in that week that billwendy will be in town?  That may be of help in deciding which 3 days to use for DL and DCA.

Other inexpensive or free places to visit...hmmmm....I'm thinking... Do you mean in the general SoCal area or specifically in Anaheim?  Or Pasadena?  If you mean in SoCal in general, you could cruise through Beverly Hills, visit a beach, visit Hollywood Boulevard and the Disney Studio Store and Soda Fountain, you could go to the Original Farmers Market and The Grove, you could go to LACMA, the Tar Pits, etc.


----------



## Sherry E

This definitely needed a bump!  It was already moving down Page 2!  Based on recent threads and posts I have read, I think more and more folks are starting to plan their DLR holiday trips now so we must keep the thread alive!


----------



## princess lovers mom

Does it only snow during the short castle lighting ceremony or does it keep going for a while...and do you need to be in a certain area to get snow?

Is the castle lighting just before the fireworks


----------



## Sherry E

princess lovers mom said:


> Does it only snow during the short castle lighting ceremony or does it keep going for a while...and do you need to be in a certain area to get snow?
> 
> Is the castle lighting just before the fireworks



I used to think that the snow was only on Main Street, but I have come to learn that it is also in New Orleans Square and back by It's a Small World, I think (someone correct me if I am wrong).  I have only experienced it on Main Street so far.  The 'snow' does not last too long - maybe a couple of minutes, I guess?

The Castle is an interesting thing.  Two years ago when I was at DLR in December, the Castle was most definitely not lit up in the sparkly icicle lights all night long.  It would 'turn on' and off intermittently throughout the night.  So you can imagine my annoyance when I went up to get a PhotoPass picture in front of the sparkly, incandescent Winter Castle and the stupid icicles 'turned off' right when I got up there.

However, last year the Winter Castle, I am happy to say, was lit up and all aglow - all night long.  It never turned off (much better for photo opportunities!).  I hope they leave the lights on all night long again.  I hated it when it was turning on and off.



Let's see- I am trying to remember the sequence of events leading up to the snow, like which thing comes first.  Maybe someone else can jump in and refresh my memory?

I know there is a song played before the snow.  There is a light display/show on the IASW Holiday facade too.  There is a light display (intended to look like frost or snow) that extends from the Castle, over the trees in Town Square (snow-capped tree effect) and up Main Street, culminating in the giant Christmas tree being covered in 'snowy' lights.


----------



## princess lovers mom

I assume this show is on the schedule of daily events so we can be sure not to miss it?


----------



## Tablefor5

I just wanted to say that Sherry's pics are awesome! Thanks for sharing, I mean the Christmas time stuff is cool, but the totally rad clothes are even better


----------



## Tablefor5

OMG! Is that Tiffany on the end!  "I Think Were Alone Now"


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I used to think that the snow was only on Main Street, but I have come to learn that it is also in New Orleans Square and back by It's a Small World, I think (someone correct me if I am wrong).  I have only experienced it on Main Street so far.  The 'snow' does not last too long - maybe a couple of minutes, I guess?



Are you talking about the snowing part after the fireworks. If so, yes you are right Sherry about it does snow in NOS and IASW. I have done F! during December last year and I saw it snow right by the sitting area right next to the ROA after the fireworks. I have not seen IASW snow, but it shows on a park map from last year that it does snow in that area. I think it is about 2 when it snows.


----------



## billwendy

You guys are getting me so excited! When do you think they will post the schedule for November? Are the fireworks at DL anything special for the holidays? Also, is Fantasmic different from the fireworks? Im so not in the know!!!!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Tablefor5 said:


> I just wanted to say that Sherry's pics are awesome! Thanks for sharing, I mean the Christmas time stuff is cool, but the totally rad clothes are even better


I'm Sherry's age so when I look at her pictures I'm like "I had those same glasses. I had that coat." Fun holiday pictures and a trip down memory lane!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Dreaded double post.


----------



## mvf-m11c

billwendy said:


> You guys are getting me so excited! When do you think they will post the schedule for November? Are the fireworks at DL anything special for the holidays? Also, is Fantasmic different from the fireworks? Im so not in the know!!!!



We don't know when DL will post the schedule, but from what we are hearing DL main website  could be showing the schedule 6-7 weeks until your visit. For example right now the DL calender is showing the current schedule towards September 26. So it will take some time until they show the whole schedule. I would say around September when DL will post the schedule for November.

The fireworks during the Holiday season is one of my favorites. *Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks Spectacular* is DL Holiday fireworks show during the holiday season. Go on youtube and you will like the fireworks show, it is not as better as RDCT, but it is a great fireworks show.

F! is a way different show than the fireworks. F! is a nighttime show and it does uses fireworks. It also uses, pyrotechnics, water mist projection screens, the Columbia and Mark Twain Riverboat, Disney characters, 40 foot tall AA dragon and so on and so on. Read this link on the website and it will tell you about F!. It is one of the popular nighttime shows at night.


----------



## Tablefor5

Desert Dwellers said:


> I'm Sherry's age so when I look at her pictures I'm like "I had those same glasses. I had that coat." Fun holiday pictures and a trip down memory lane!



 I am not too far behind you guys, but I do remember all those trends too. This is why it's so cool! I had glasses like that too, pale pink and baby blue 2 tone. Luv it!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

princess lovers mom said:


> Does it only snow during the short castle lighting ceremony or does it keep going for a while...and do you need to be in a certain area to get snow?
> 
> Is the castle lighting just before the fireworks



I'm not sure if it snows during the castle lighting? It does snow after the fireworks and you can experience it on Main Street, by ROA and by IASW. It lasts for awhile, maybe 5 minutes?, while they play White Christmas.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Weeeeee!!!    I finally did it.   Thank you for your help


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> I just wanted to say that Sherry's pics are awesome! Thanks for sharing, I mean the Christmas time stuff is cool, but the totally rad clothes are even better



Thanks!  Rad clothes and...rad Mickey earmuffs (in the "Goofy's Holiday Feast" photo)!!  I am sharing the old, rad clothes, giant earmuffs and giant glasses for the love of this holiday thread, everyone!!



Tablefor5 said:


> OMG! Is that Tiffany on the end!  "I Think Were Alone Now"




  Oh no!  My friends and I used to make fun of Tiffany and this silly 'dance' move she did with her hands that made no sense at all.  That's my friend Jenni (who I lost touch with a long time ago), and I don't think anyone ever compared her to Tiffany, so she would probably get a kick out of that.  But I guess the big sweater is very Tiffany-esque!


Hey, does anyone have any idea as to why they stopped dressing the characters in holiday or winter attire at Goofy's Kitchen?  That was one thing I used to really enjoy, but now you could go to GK in the middle of December and they are all wearing regular clothes!?



mvf-m11c said:


> Are you talking about the snowing part after the fireworks. If so, yes you are right Sherry about it does snow in NOS and IASW. I have done F! during December last year and I saw it snow right by the sitting area right next to the ROA after the fireworks. I have not seen IASW snow, but it shows on a park map from last year that it does snow in that area. I think it is about 2 when it snows.



Thanks - I suddenly blanked out on the sequence of what happens when and what happens simultaneously!!  There is the actual snow (well, detergent bubbles, really) that falls on Main Street, in NOS and by IASW Holiday.  Then there is the 'snow capped trees' effect that happens as part fo the light display from the Castle up Main Street to the tree.



billwendy said:


> You guys are getting me so excited! When do you think they will post the schedule for November? Are the fireworks at DL anything special for the holidays? Also, is Fantasmic different from the fireworks? Im so not in the know!!!!



As mvf-m11c said, it will probably be 6 - 7 weeks before the season start date when we learn the schedule (and finally find out what is happening with World of Color for the holidays), but we may get little bits of info trickled to us here and there before then, as has been happening with HalloweenTime.



Desert Dwellers said:


> I'm Sherry's age so when I look at her pictures I'm like "I had those same glasses. I had that coat." Fun holiday pictures and a trip down memory lane!



Don't you just love my giant pink eyeglasses?  I had a few different pairs with pinkish frames.  I still have a large-framed pair for back-up if my regular glasses break or get lost, but hopefully I will never have to wear them!!  My eyeglasses have gotten smaller over the years (and no longer pink), but my sunglasses have gotten bigger, darker and cover half my face!!  Which coat did you have?  Do you mean the tweed-ish coat (that's my friend Mandy wearing that).



mvf-m11c said:


> We don't know when DL will post the schedule, but from what we are hearing DL main website  could be showing the schedule 6-7 weeks until your visit. For example right now the DL calender is showing the current schedule towards September 26. So it will take some time until they show the whole schedule. I would say around September when DL will post the schedule for November.
> 
> The fireworks during the Holiday season is one of my favorites. *Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks Spectacular* is DL Holiday fireworks show during the holiday season. Go on youtube and you will like the fireworks show, it is not as better as RDCT, but it is a great fireworks show.
> 
> F! is a way different show than the fireworks. F! is a nighttime show and it does uses fireworks. It also uses, pyrotechnics, water mist projection screens, the Columbia and Mark Twain Riverboat, Disney characters, 40 foot tall AA dragon and so on and so on. Read this link on the website and it will tell you about F!. It is one of the popular nighttime shows at night.



Thanks so much for jumping in to answer that info, mvf-m11c!!  When I can't be on here to answer or if I am not sure of the answer to something, I rely on all of you to share your knowledge and insight!!



Tablefor5 said:


> I am not too far behind you guys, but I do remember all those trends too. This is why it's so cool! I had glasses like that too, pale pink and baby blue 2 tone. Luv it!



I never got any blue glasses!  Only pink and a random brown pair - but they were all huge!!  But...I would deal with the giant glasses again if I could be that thin and young again too!!  Sigh...



3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I'm not sure if it snows during the castle lighting? It does snow after the fireworks and you can experience it on Main Street, by ROA and by IASW. It lasts for awhile, maybe 5 minutes?, while they play White Christmas.



I'm so glad to know I'm not the only one who can't recall exactly what happens when at night during that whole snow-tree-lights-Castle thing!!  But I'm glad to know that the snow happens post-fireworks.  I was thinking it did, but then completely blanked out as to what happened in whch order!  I didn't want to say for sure because I suddenly dounbted if what I thought I remembered was right!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thanks - I suddenly blanked out on the sequence of what happens when and what happens simultaneously!!  There is the actual snow (well, detergent bubbles, really) that falls on Main Street, in NOS and by IASW Holiday.  Then there is the 'snow capped trees' effect that happens as part for the light display from the Castle up Main Street to the tree.
> 
> Thanks so much for jumping in to answer that info, mvf-m11c!!  When I can't be on here to answer or if I am not sure of the answer to something, I rely on all of you to share your knowledge and insight!!



Thank you for keeping us updated and showing new pictures for both the Halloween and Christmas thread. Just call me Bret. Can't wait to see more information on the upcoming Holiday season and get the Halloween info.

Before the fireworks, I loved how SB castle lights up at night.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

> Which coat did you have? Do you mean the tweed-ish coat (that's my friend Mandy wearing that).



Sherry, is that Mandy in front of the white tree?  I have that coat. 

Oh, the big glasses!  And I remember in the 70's we would have the big glasses with little decals in the corner of the lens, like your initials in gold letters. Crazy times, but the music was good.

ETA - Yea *Atilla*!  Countdowns are cool.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Tablefor5 said:


> OMG! Is that Tiffany on the end!  "I Think Were Alone Now"



That is SO funny...I was just catching up on this thread and was going to post the same thing!


----------



## mariezp

I was so far behind I was beginning to think there was no way I was going to catch up but I did! So good to see lots of posts going on and so many people getting to enjoy the thread.

*Sherry*, I cannot believe in all the years of you going to DL that you have never ever seen the Candlelight Processional! It was very good although the entire ticket, dining and waiting in line process is somewhat chaotic. It is beautiful outside in the open area at DL but I can see moving it to the Hyperion as a way to keep it from being canceled during in-climate weather. When we were there we could hear thunder in the distance and wondered the whole time whether or not it would end up canceled.
You may very well be right about them starting a MVMCP event in DL one of these days. I am sure it is quite a money making thing! Not sure I would really look forward to it. I am sure many would but I don't really relish the idea of having to purchase an additional ticket for the evening or be rushed out of the park at an earlier time if I choose not to do so, especially since the park already has shorter hours during the fall anyway.
Your old pictures are so fun to look at!

*tksbaskets*,we did the CP on our trip last year to WDW. I would highly recommend doing one of the packages. It is so nice to have a seat in advance rather than have to wait in the long stand by line with no guarantee of being seated. Keep in mind even with the dinner package the sooner you get in line the better seat you will get. 

*mvf-m11c*, loved your fireworks photos!

*NewbieMouse*, we took the Holiday Tour in 2006. It was a lot of fun. Good rides, great treats and good seats. Can't beat that!

*3Minnies1Mickey*, what a beautiful family you have! A bunch of cuties! I hope everything works out and you get to still take your trip! I've seen you over on the November thread so now I will know who to say hi to if we happen to see you in DL! 

*princess lovers mom*, I think it is possible to run into folks that have had bad experiences who have very strong opinions and are not afraid to voice them just about anywhere. I think you will find on this side of the board so many people who love DL so much that they will take it crowds and all! Christmas season is more crowded without a doubt but fairly manageable if you go in aware of the crowds and if you can just take it all in stride! Personally you couldn't get me anywhere near the park on New Year's eve but I might be willing to brave the crowds the week of Christmas just to say I had done it once. I think we much prefer a less crowded park but obviously there are plenty who still don't mind dealing with the crowds or it would not remain consistently packed year after year.

*M2DD's*, 5 hour waits! I love Soarin but that is just crazy! 

*funatdisney*, good to see you enjoying the thread so much! I know *Sherry *has worked hard at promoting it! We keep telling her that Disneyland should hire her for a PR position!

*goldies 5*, what a precious photo of your DD with Santa!

*PHXscuba*, good luck making it through the whole thread! It will be worth it though cause there's lots of good info and photos!

*Littleprincess2010*, you look familiar from the November thread too! Glad you are going to get to stay to see the first official day of the holiday season. 

*billwendy* to help you with your planning.... it looks like the AP blackout dates for that week are the 12th -14th. The rest of the week is open.



wdwfan22 said:


> I don't know about past years, but this year Thurs, Fri and Sat, Nov 11,12,&13 are all blockout days for all APs except premium. Do you think these days will still be crowded? It doesn't seem like it after reading Hydroguy's info on blockout days and how they affect the park crowds


You scared me there for a second! I purchased out Deluxe APs and was going to be very upset if we were blocked out those dates! Both Deluxe and Premium are not blocked according to the Disneyland website. https://secure-disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/ap/index?name=AnnualPassholderGatewayPage&appRedirect=http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/ap/gated/landing?name=AnnualPassholderLandingPage



goldies 5 said:


> THe BBQ will be running.  They cut the area in half.  Santa is still on the one side in the cabin and the reindeer are still there.  But that's it the rest is completely dedicated to the BBQ.


 So I guess this means none of the entertainment?

*Flitterific*, since you enjoyed the Reindeer Roundup picks I'll throw in a few more which will finish up the ones I took in 2008. (loved your pics of the parade too!)

We had so much fun this day! We spent the entire morning in the Reindeer Roundup area. They had tables set up with crayons and coloring pages. We also had to buy some of the cookies to decorate. I'm sad it will not be back again this year. It was a nice relaxing way to spend part of our day.





Doesn't she have a lovely red glow to her teeth from eating red sprinkles!










While we were enjoying ourselves there were characters wandering around and then they put on a show. Very cute and so much fun for the kids....adults too! After the magic show the kids got to play games.
Chip saw that I was taking his picture from afar and paused to pose for me!


















































My DD is a total nut to get up on stage so this was her favorite part of the day. She got called on twice!


----------



## funatdisney

Got back from my camping trip at King's Canyon nearby Sequoia National Park. Had a great time and would go back again. This thread has added a few more pages while I was gone!

Without making this post a TR, I would like to mention one thing. While driving through Sequoia National Park. my DD(14) kept saying that the drive reminded her of GCH. I felt the same way. Disney did a great job of capturing the feeling of California's National forests with the GCH and the Redwood Trail in DCA. It just made me look forward to my trips in Oct and Dec.  Now I left off on Page 38....


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry, you are awesome   Loved those photos.  I remember that "fashion" all too well 

Marie, great photos too   Reindeer roundup is a favorite area of mine during the holidays.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Great photos Sherry and Im glad I get to see the Christmas stuff too


----------



## NewbieMouse

mariezp, awesome pictures! 

I am on page 15 of the thread (working through it slowly). Can someone explain to me what the "Candleight Processional" and "Reindeer Roundup" events are? I've seen them referenced a few times but I'm not exactly sure what they are, or if they run continuously during the holidays. I am looking for as many "unique" holiday experiences as we can get, as we were just there this past June and dh already thinks going back is crazy - I need to prove I'm right!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NewbieMouse said:


> mariezp, awesome pictures!
> 
> I am on page 15 of the thread (working through it slowly). Can someone explain to me what the "Candleight Processional" and "Reindeer Roundup" events are? I've seen them referenced a few times but I'm not exactly sure what they are, or if they run continuously during the holidays. I am looking for as many "unique" holiday experiences as we can get, as we were just there this past June and dh already thinks going back is crazy - I need to prove I'm right!!



I've never been to the Candlelight Processional but it's a special event the first weekend of December. I believe the guest reader reads the story of the first xmas and there is a choir singing xmas songs?

Reindeer Roundup: During Xmas season Big Thunder Ranch is transformed into Reindeer Roundup. Santa is there and his reindeer hang out with the other animals. I saw Mrs. Claus there last year too.


----------



## NewbieMouse

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Reindeer Roundup: During Xmas season Big Thunder Ranch is transformed into Reindeer Roundup. Santa is there and his reindeer hang out with the other animals. I saw Mrs. Claus there last year too.



Thank you! It looks like we'll miss the candlelight processional as we're going later in the year (Dec 21-24), but is the cookie decorating part of reindeer roundup, or is that something else?


----------



## algamble

stitchsclan said:


> Hello everyone,
> hubby and I are thinking of suprising the crumb catchers with a trip to disneyland over christmas, never having traveled over christmas at all, I just wanted some opinions what is the park like, is it worth it that kinda thing
> 
> thanks



It's AWESOME! Nothing compares to Sleeping Beauty Castle all lit up, and the snow on main street!


----------



## algamble

NewbieMouse said:


> mariezp, awesome pictures!
> 
> I am on page 15 of the thread (working through it slowly). Can someone explain to me what the "Candleight Processional" and "Reindeer Roundup" events are? I've seen them referenced a few times but I'm not exactly sure what they are, or if they run continuously during the holidays. I am looking for as many "unique" holiday experiences as we can get, as we were just there this past June and dh already thinks going back is crazy - I need to prove I'm right!!



Not sure what the reindeer roundup is, but we accidentally got stuck in disneyland park on the day of the candlelight processional....... YIKES! We ducked and ran for cover. So crowded, my husband even helped lead a woman out who was having a panic attack because of the crowd. Not to be a spoiler.. I love Disney, but be prepared if you go for this


----------



## usschmidt

Ok, I have commited a sin and not read anything but this page...please don't beat me w/Tigger Tails!

Question: I know it will be crazy the week before Christmas, but do you think it will close-the-door-hella-outta-control crazy, or just normal busy? We're out of school starting the 18th of Dec. Thanks!


----------



## goldies 5

Did someone say Tigger Tails!


----------



## goldies 5

In all seriousness usschmidt,  it will be very busy once kids are out of school.
Thanks, Mariezp,  your daughter is adorable, and all your pictures are great.


----------



## NewbieMouse

goldies 5 said:


> it will be very busy once kids are out of school.



When are the local kids out of school for Christmas break?


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

usschmidt said:


> Ok, I have commited a sin and not read anything but this page...please don't beat me w/Tigger Tails!
> 
> Question: I know it will be crazy the week before Christmas, but do you think it will close-the-door-hella-outta-control crazy, or just normal busy? We're out of school starting the 18th of Dec. Thanks!



My friends and I went last year at that time and it was pretty busy, but we still had a lot of fun! DH and I are going again around the same time this year. We will be there from the 19th thru the 22nd. I can't wait!


----------



## Disney Dreams

usschmidt said:


> Ok, I have commited a sin and not read anything but this page...please don't beat me w/Tigger Tails!
> 
> Question: I know it will be crazy the week before Christmas, but do you think it will close-the-door-hella-outta-control crazy, or just normal busy? We're out of school starting the 18th of Dec. Thanks!



More than "normal busy," but not quite "ctdhoc crazy."  That's reserved for Christmas to New Year's. 

- Dreams


----------



## usschmidt

I love you guys! Thanks for the info...that's what I figured, but wanted to ask the experts! Very cute pic btw


----------



## Sherry E

HydroGuy alerted us today about the latest Al Lutz article, and while there is not much in the way of Christmas 'news,' for those of you who are waiting to see what will be happening with World of Color (billwendy - are you out there?), it sounds as if we can probably count on at least one WoC show a night for quite a while.  

Also of interest are the stats on how the crowds have picked up in both parks since WoC began, which is something I think many of us were waiting on.

Keep in mind that this info is not fact, but, rather, rumors based on Al's inside connections at Disney.  Most of the time what he reports is true, but there have also been some cases where it didn't turn out that way.

Anyway, here is the link to Al Lutz's latest article:

http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al080310a.htm


----------



## princess lovers mom

so we are in the group that is going during "chaotic" busy- between Christmas and NYE

I am slowly developing a plan and we are masters at WDW FP's and early entry ect so hope to apply my skills this week.

I want to get 2 tours set up and the WOC diner (if they still do it then) and fantasmic dessert all to help with crowd control - my question is I know I cannot call ahead as I usually do for WDW reservations (which is driving me crazy) just how crazy are the phone lines trying to get these reservations?

I have been up really early hitting crazy redial in the past getting Cinderella breakfast in the castle at WDW - is this what I should expect? will things sell out in the first 30 minutes?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NewbieMouse said:


> Thank you! It looks like we'll miss the candlelight processional as we're going later in the year (Dec 21-24), but is the cookie decorating part of reindeer roundup, or is that something else?


It was up until they put in the Celebration BBQ last year. Last year it was on Main Street by Plaza Pavillion (aka AP center).



princess lovers mom said:


> so we are in the group that is going during "chaotic" busy- between Christmas and NYE
> 
> I am slowly developing a plan and we are masters at WDW FP's and early entry ect so hope to apply my skills this week.
> 
> I want to get 2 tours set up and the WOC diner (if they still do it then) and fantasmic dessert all to help with crowd control - my question is I know I cannot call ahead as I usually do for WDW reservations (which is driving me crazy) just how crazy are the phone lines trying to get these reservations?
> 
> I have been up really early hitting crazy redial in the past getting Cinderella breakfast in the castle at WDW - is this what I should expect? will things sell out in the first 30 minutes?



Things don't sell out as quickly as WDW...but during that time, you'd be wise to call first thing in the morning just to be safe. We did the Holiday Tour (I highly recommend, especially to avoid waiting in the dreaded IASWH line and staking out spots for the parade!) the weekend before Xmas last year and I was able to book it less than 3 weeks in advance.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sherry E said:


> HydroGuy alerted us today about the latest Al Lutz article, and while there is not much in the way of Christmas 'news,' for those of you who are waiting to see what will be happening with World of Color (billwendy - are you out there?), it sounds as if we can probably count on at least one WoC show a night for quite a while.
> 
> Also of interest are the stats on how the crowds have picked up in both parks since WoC began, which is something I think many of us were waiting on.
> 
> Keep in mind that this info is not fact, but, rather, rumors based on Al's inside connections at Disney.  Most of the time what he reports is true, but there have also been some cases where it didn't turn out that way.
> 
> Anyway, here is the link to Al Lutz's latest article:
> 
> http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al080310a.htm



Great news for all us Fall visitors!! Thanks for posting the link


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

bump!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Another bump! Can't wait to hear more info on the Christmas season.


----------



## NewbieMouse

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Things don't sell out as quickly as WDW...but during that time, you'd be wise to call first thing in the morning just to be safe.



Anyone know what time they open those phone lines in the morning?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NewbieMouse said:


> Anyone know what time they open those phone lines in the morning?



8 am Pacific time


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Looks like we will get there at least one day during Christmas season again this year!!!  My DSIL wants to take our DNs to DLR while they are out for Christmas this year.  It will only be a daytrip and it will be sometime in the week right before Christmas , but I'll take it!  

I'm still trying to convince DH we should go out for a couple of days right before Thanksgiving to give our APs one last use before they expire, too.    Gotta love the DSE!


----------



## Sherry E

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Looks like we will get there at least one day during Christmas season again this year!!!  My DSIL wants to take our DNs to DLR while they are out for Christmas this year.  It will only be a daytrip and it will be sometime in the week right before Christmas , but I'll take it!
> 
> I'm still trying to convince DH we should go out for a couple of days right before Thanksgiving to give our APs one last use before they expire, too.    Gotta love the DSE!



Woo hoo!  Yay for the evil DSE!!


----------



## NewbieMouse

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> 8 am Pacific time



Thank you! Now just waiting for definite info on WOC...


----------



## billwendy

Woo Hoo!! my boss gave me the ok to travel today!!! We will probably do Sat - Sat the week before Thanksgiving. I already have Ho Jo's ressies...what else is a must do in my planning? How many day pass should I really get? Anything extra special Christmassy or Fireworksy I need to reserve or plan or ???? Im SOOO excited!! Any ideas on good rental car deals from LAX?

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Woo Hoo!! my boss gave me the ok to travel today!!! We will probably do Sat - Sat the week before Thanksgiving. I already have Ho Jo's ressies...what else is a must do in my planning? How many day pass should I really get? Anything extra special Christmassy or Fireworksy I need to reserve or plan or ???? Im SOOO excited!! Any ideas on good rental car deals from LAX?
> 
> THANKS!!!!



The holiday tour, of course!  And when the WoC dinner packages are available, you may want to do one of those!

We have several holiday tour experts on this thread!!  (I'm not one of them!)

Hopefully someone will have good rental car suggestions for you!


----------



## billwendy

Sherry E said:


> The holiday tour, of course!  And when the WoC dinner packages are available, you may want to do one of those!
> 
> We have several holiday tour experts on this thread!!  (I'm not one of them!)
> 
> Hopefully someone will have good rental car suggestions for you!



Whats the holiday tour????????????


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Whats the holiday tour????????????



This is where 3Minnies1Mickey should come in and elaborate!!  Or Tksbaskets... Or Bret... Or Marie...or Aussietravellers.... They've all done the tour!  I have to make a point of doing it!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

billwendy said:


> Whats the holiday tour????????????





Sherry E said:


> This is where 3Minnies1Mickey should come in and elaborate!!  Or Tksbaskets... Or Bret... Or Marie...or Aussietravellers.... They've all done the tour!  I have to make a point of doing it!



My ears were ringing.... 
Here's my post on another thread. If you have any more questions feel free to ask....



3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I believe the tickets were $64 last year. We took our 4 kids (2 were free and in a stroller). They take you through the park and give you some holiday trivia and history of the park (like the year the xmas tree burnt down and they had to replace it overnight). You have headsets so you can hear your guide and listen to/sing carols throughout the tour. You ride HM and IASW without waiting in line! We also stopped by Reindeer roundup to see Santa's reindeer. After IASWH, you head to Claribelle's in Toontown to get your hot cocoa in a souvenir cup and your Mickey Ears Gingerbread cookie (soooooo good and I normally don't like gingerbread). Then back to your parade seats directly across from IASW!! You enjoy your snack while watching the parade. You also get a souvenir pin at the end. It was a lot of fun and I highly recommend it, especially if you are going during a busier time. IASWH has a super long line.
> 
> You can buy tickets 30 days (one month) in advance by calling (714) 781-4400.


----------



## billwendy

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> My ears were ringing....
> Here's my post on another thread. If you have any more questions feel free to ask....



Thanks so much!!! not sure if its in the budget - but sounds WONDERFUL!!!! Do you think it will be very crowded on week nights the week before THanksgiving?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> This is where 3Minnies1Mickey should come in and elaborate!!  Or Tksbaskets... Or Bret... Or Marie...or Aussietravellers.... They've all done the tour!  I have to make a point of doing it!



Here is my TR on the Holiday tour that I did last year with my DA. You can read my TR on my link below on DLR 12/09.



mvf-m11c said:


> After lunch, we did a couple of different rides until we head over to the Tour booth for our 1pm Holiday Tour. It was so exciting for the both of us since this will our first time to do a tour in Disneyland. Our CM guide was a nice young lady name Cassie. We had around 13 people in our group and we were in the third group at 1pm. During the first part of the trip, our CM talked about the decorations and the history of the holiday season on Main Street. We got to have free samples at the Candy store on Main Street, some of us got chocolate fudge, i picked the pumpkin. When we head over to the  Reindeer Round-up, our CM was teaching all of us to say Merry Christmas in different country languages. We got to see the Holiday turkey and the reindeers. After that we head over to NOS and went on the HMH with all the other groups. It was so exciting to see the HMH especially during the dining area in HMH, it had a spinning gingerbread carousel with the jack and zero and different ghost on it. After we got off the HMH, we head over to NOS Railroad Station and got on the train to Mickey Toontown  Station. We got to ride on C.K. Holliday with the Holiday 5 car set along with the Lilly Belle. When we got off the train, our group went over to IASWH. Our tour group got to get onto one boat, our guide went along with us for the ride and talked about the different holiday cultures from other countries.  It was great to see all the decorations inside IASWH. When we got off, we head over to Mickey's Toontown to get our holiday souvenir cup and a gingerbread man. Then we head over to our premium seating for the Christmas Fantasy Parade right across from IASWH. We were in the second row, but we were close to the gates when the parade comes out. It was exciting to see the parade, especially with Pooh and Tigger riding in their sleds. It was kind of funny to see Eeyore pulling his sled. It was the same as the last years parade with the additions of Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore. When the parade was over, we said thank you to Cassie for being a great tour guide.



It was a fun tour and I would definitely do it again in the future. Just like what 3Minnies1Mickey said in her pp, it is fun to learn about the Holiday season at DL during the tour. It can be very expensive if you have a lot of members in your group but you can get a 20% discount if you have a DL AP, AAA, or a Visa card.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

bump...fell to page 2!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Has anyone ever used Cheap-o-air to get flights or a car? They are showing SNA the dates I need from Philly for $288 which sounds awesome to me - what do you think? How is getting around SNA airport, rental car, getting to Disney etc...or should I just stick to LAX?

THanks soooooo much!!

Also - is it ok to make tshirts to wear at DL? At WDW its such a fun thing to do!! I have some Christmas Mickey embroidery designs that I'd LOVE to do!!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Has anyone ever used Cheap-o-air to get flights or a car? They are showing SNA the dates I need from Philly for $288 which sounds awesome to me - what do you think? How is getting around SNA airport, rental car, getting to Disney etc...or should I just stick to LAX?
> 
> THanks soooooo much!!
> 
> Also - is it ok to make tshirts to wear at DL? At WDW its such a fun thing to do!! I have some Christmas Mickey embroidery designs that I'd LOVE to do!!!



Check out the transportation thread in the Stickies. A lot of good info. We don't fly, but I think SNA is the easiest and closest airport to DLR.

ETA: Here it is! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2318297


----------



## funatdisney

Well, a short update. It has been a very busy week. I am only on page 43. Good news: I am taking a surprise trip to Disneyland tomorrow for my DD14's birthday (starting on Saturday I am going to have to type DD(15) bummer) So no reading tomorrow, but I think I have the prefect excuse


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Well, a short update. It has been a very busy week. I am only on page 43. Good news: I am taking a surprise trip to Disneyland tomorrow for my DD14's birthday (starting on Saturday I am going to have to type DD(15) bummer) So no reading tomorrow, but I think I have the prefect excuse



Yay, page 43!!

Have a great trip to DLR today!!


----------



## tksbaskets

funatdisney said:


> Well, a short update. It has been a very busy week. I am only on page 43. Good news: I am taking a surprise trip to Disneyland tomorrow for my DD14's birthday (starting on Saturday I am going to have to type DD(15) bummer) So no reading tomorrow, but I think I have the prefect excuse



Wish I was going to DL with you...we're working in the yard today.  I'll be smiling now thinking about you and your daughter enjoying rides and ambiance as I trim bushes.  Let us know how your trip is!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

I wish I had some great development in our NYE trip planning or pictures to post, but this is just a bump!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Yay, page 43!!
> 
> Have a great trip to DLR today!!





tksbaskets said:


> Wish I was going to DL with you...we're working in the yard today.  I'll be smiling now thinking about you and your daughter enjoying rides and ambiance as I trim bushes.  Let us know how your trip is!



Thanks Sherry E and tksbaskets! We had a great time. I usually take DD(15) and her best friend to Disneyland for her birthday. I wasn't sure if I could this year, but things worked out and I was able to take them. This trip was a little different, because the girls are at an age where their touring habits changed a bit. For instance, they wanted to stop and shop in every store possible, and DD(15) knows _every_ shop (training by me I guess). I had to factor in these stops along with the rides on their list. In the end it was a good thing for me. I got to take a break and shop, too!

Another thing to note: DCA was super busy!!! My usually plan for touring this park was*not*working (which I have perfected over the years). The WoC is drawing so many people in the morning for the fast passes that DCA was _packed_! TSM and Screaming were extremely long (TSM was ~70mins long the sign posted 50min but that was not true!) I couldn't get the rides in that I wanted in the time I usually do them. Meanwhile DL was very slow until, I guess noonish-I was at DCA. When we left at 10:15am or so to head on over to DCA, the crowds were very light for Aug. I am wondering how this will effect my trips in Oct and Dec. I will have to rethink my plan for DCA.

I was looking for anything that suggested Fall decor. In the past, I been able to find an out of the way window decorated for Halloween in Aug. Not so much this year, but I was able to find a few flower pots in fall colors and ready for a fall look. I will post them on the Halloween super thread. (I have posted what I have look here for my pics on the Halloween thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37726247#post37726247 Post #1059)

BTW,  I have another day trip scheduled for next Thursday just to see the WoC. Wish me luck! I have a few days to plan out DCA and the crowds.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## goldies 5

Just wanted to give a little bump.  Chip and Dale were great.  They came over and let my baby hold their acorn.  It was awesome.


----------



## funatdisney

What a great picture! Although I was there yesterday, this thread makes me wish it was Christmas. I kept looking at everything at DL, imaging what it would look like at Christmas.


----------



## funatdisney

Ok. I have been reading about Photobucket and decided to try it. Here is my first attempt and it is a pic taken at DL in 2007, I think? Was 2007 the year they start the LED lights on the Castle? Anyway here is goes:





Awesome! It worked!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Going crazy with the pics! Here are more pics















I have some night shots, too. I will post them later. It takes some time to download them onto Photobucket!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

*funatdisney*, I love the "snow caps" they put on the castle turrets.  Thanks for the pictures.  It's August, but I'm feeling a little bit like Christmas!


----------



## funatdisney

Desert Dwellers said:


> *funatdisney*, I love the "snow caps" they put on the castle turrets.  Thanks for the pictures.  It's August, but I'm feeling a little bit like Christmas!



Desert Dwellers, you are quite welcome! I have been reading this thread from the beginning (on page 47 now) and I knew I had some pics from Christmas past from DLR. I finally located them on my computer (my DH has his own way of filing) and I was inspired to find them and post them. I am in the process of downloading pics of the Castle at night.

Was at DLR yesterday and I kept wishing it was the Christmas holiday the whole time. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## funatdisney

Some nighttime pics of the Castle:











Oops...copied the same pic. Here is another one:


----------



## funatdisney

No worries about the deleted icon from Photobucket. I actually copied that pic twice on Photobucket and deleted it on my own.


Off for dinner. Will continue this thread later


----------



## tksbaskets

funatdisney your pictures were GREAT!  I never noticed the detail on the lights hanging on the castle.  You took a most excellent night shot too.

Thanks for sharing!

TK


----------



## goldies 5

Nothing special here, but thought I'd post anyway.  Everyone is keeping the Christmas Spirit alive on this thread for sure.


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you for the compliments, *tksbaskets* As I was reading this thread, I remembered that I had taken those pics. I was so happy to find them. I can't take the credit for the night pictures. DH took those. He really is the photographer of the family. I always give him the camera when I want to make sure to get the shot.
I will post some more later. Back to page 47...


----------



## tksbaskets

goldies 5 said:


> Everyone is keeping the Christmas Spirit alive on this thread for sure.



Your pictures were great!  I especially like the reflection in what is now the WOC lagoon (I don't recall the real name for it)



funatdisney said:


> Thank you for the compliments, *tksbaskets* As I was reading this thread, I remembered that I had taken those pics. I was so happy to find them. I can't take the credit for the night pictures. DH took those. He really is the photographer of the family. I always give him the camera when I want to make sure to get the shot.
> I will post some more later. Back to page 47...



I'm sure you'll pass the compliments along to your hubby.  Happy reading and I'll look forward to more fine pics from your family!


----------



## Sherry E

Yes - awesome photos, goldies 5 and funatdisney!! Post more!  We have 3 full months before the DLR holiday season starts - which seems ridiculously soon - so we need to stay in the spirit!!

I may post some more oldies but goodies later, too!


----------



## funatdisney

On the second page, So here is more pictures:

During the day (I have posted this one before):






And at night:


----------



## superme80

So I am looking at trying to talk my mom into taking the families to Disneyland NEXT year. I was wondering when do the Christmas decorations go up? And also how are the crowds??? I have gone right before Christmas and it is a mad house. I would love to go before Nov 29th, because DS will still be 2!!!!! Please help!!!!!


----------



## goldies 5

love those photos funatdisney. So pretty.


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you *goldies 5*.


----------



## kswm30b

I've never been to Disneyland and I'm dying to go! I'm considering going in early December. Is the Christmas parade everyday? I know parades and fireworks aren't every day at DL like at WDW.


----------



## goldies 5

The parade is everyday.  As long as it is not windy the snow and fireworks are too.


----------



## funatdisney

superme80 said:


> So I am looking at trying to talk my mom into taking the families to Disneyland NEXT year. I was wondering when do the Christmas decorations go up? And also how are the crowds??? I have gone right before Christmas and it is a mad house. I would love to go before Nov 29th, because DS will still be 2!!!!! Please help!!!!!



_Usually _, the Christmas decorations go up in mid November, at least. Last year the official start of the Holiday season started near Veteran's Day (Nov 11) I think it starts this year on Nov 12. Someone can correct me here.

The best time to go would be the week after Thanksgiving week. The crowds are pretty light then.


----------



## superme80

funatdisney said:


> _Usually _, the Christmas decorations go up in mid November, at least. Last year the official start of the Holiday season started near Veteran's Day (Nov 11) I think it starts this year on Nov 12. Someone can correct me here.
> 
> The best time to go would be the week after Thanksgiving week. The crowds are pretty light then.



Score!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

kswm30b said:


> I've never been to Disneyland and I'm dying to go! I'm considering going in early December. Is the Christmas parade everyday? I know parades and fireworks aren't every day at DL like at WDW.



Xmas parade and fireworks are daily at the DLR (barring weather) AND you do't have to pay extra!!!.......at least not yet!


----------



## Sherry E

kswm30b said:


> I've never been to Disneyland and I'm dying to go! I'm considering going in early December. Is the Christmas parade everyday? I know parades and fireworks aren't every day at DL like at WDW.





superme80 said:


> So I am looking at trying to talk my mom into taking the families to Disneyland NEXT year. I was wondering when do the Christmas decorations go up? And also how are the crowds??? I have gone right before Christmas and it is a mad house. I would love to go before Nov 29th, because DS will still be 2!!!!! Please help!!!!!



By the way, I didn't want to miss an opportunity to say hello to our new thread subscribers!  Welcome to our Disney at Christmas superthread!  There is lots of great info and discussion here, and if you have time, please scroll through the thread to look at all the wonderful holiday photos posted by various DIS-ers.  

Now that we are only 3 months out from the start of the holidays at DLR (which is hard to believe, actually!), hopefully we will begin to get more details of the season trickling in here and there.  (Then again, if you are also subscribed to the Halloween thread, you know that the information can be a long, long time coming!)


----------



## tksbaskets

kswm30b said:


> I've never been to Disneyland and I'm dying to go! I'm considering going in early December. Is the Christmas parade everyday? I know parades and fireworks aren't every day at DL like at WDW.



Welcome!  If you'd like holiday maps from last year PM me and I'll send you a set.

TK


----------



## 50sjayne

funatdisney said:


> _Usually _, the Christmas decorations go up in mid November, at least. Last year the official start of the Holiday season started near Veteran's Day (Nov 11) I think it starts this year on Nov 12. Someone can correct me here.
> 
> The best time to go would be the week after Thanksgiving week. The crowds are pretty light then.



That's what we're thinking of doing. It's slow at my work that week. Husband wants to wait until the first week of Dec. though. He's probably thinking there will be more stuff up then. I know when they start to put stuff up but does anyone know when they finish putting up xmas stuff?
also the christmas fireworks-- when do they start?


----------



## DisneyMomma81

This is last November's calendar ~*~*~*

And this *!*!*!* is last December.


----------



## Sherry E

50sjayne said:


> That's what we're thinking of doing. It's slow at my work that week. Husband wants to wait until the first week of Dec. though. He's probably thinking there will be more stuff up then. I know when they start to put stuff up but does anyone know when they finish putting up xmas stuff?
> also the christmas fireworks-- when do they start?



When the season officially starts, that's when the parks and all of DLR are in full holiday mode.  Everything is decked out, all the holiday treats are on sale, all the holiday highlights such as IASW Holiday and the nighttime Winter castle are aglow, the Reindeer Round-Up is up and running, the carolers are roaming around DLR, the 700 Christmas trees are planted around DLR, the snow will be falling on Main Street, ToonTown and A Bug's Land are decorated, Santa is situated at his various photo spots around DLR, etc.  Only the Candlelight Processional is held on the first weekend of December.  Otherwise, everything is up and running in November.

Last year the season officially began early, on November 13th.  This year it begins on November 12th. In 2008, it began one week later, on the Friday before Thanksgiving.  The decorations only begin to go up immediately after HalloweenTime ends (and sometimes even before that), but everything will be "finished" and in full holiday mode on the official start date.  

For those planning 2011 trips, there's no telling if 2011 will see an early start date again or if it will begin later.  Based on the popularity of the season, my guess is it will be early again.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so I have gone back read up to page 10 of this thread and I SOOO want Christmas to come soon! I am still not even into last year's Christmas pictures but everything looks amazing! I am a huge Christmas fan and a huge Disney fan, so going to DLR this December will be HUGE for me!

I don't think I will be eating any real meals, just peppermint fudge, Mickey gingerbread men, apple cider, peppermint ice cream, hot chocolate, yule log cake, etc. And buying Christmas ornaments!

Thanks to all who are sharing their experiences and especially the pictures!

PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

PHXscuba said:


> I don't think I will be eating any real meals, just peppermint fudge, Mickey gingerbread men, apple cider, peppermint ice cream, hot chocolate, yule log cake, etc. And buying Christmas ornaments!
> PHXscuba



Sounds like a perfect plan to me!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> OK, so I have gone back read up to page 10 of this thread and I SOOO want Christmas to come soon! I am still not even into last year's Christmas pictures but everything looks amazing! I am a huge Christmas fan and a huge Disney fan, so going to DLR this December will be HUGE for me!
> 
> I don't think I will be eating any real meals, just peppermint fudge, Mickey gingerbread men, apple cider, peppermint ice cream, hot chocolate, yule log cake, etc. And buying Christmas ornaments!
> 
> Thanks to all who are sharing their experiences and especially the pictures!
> 
> PHXscuba



And goodness, don't forget the peppermint cupcakes too!  I should have grabbed one when I was there last year (to go with my cup of peppermint ice cream).  But I was so thrown off by the huge crowds on my day (which I was not expecting to be as bad as they were) that shopping and looking in any additional stores/treat shops seemed out of the question!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Mmm... peppermint ....

It's really hard to get in the Christmas spirit when it's 110 out! I need some peppermint and some Christmas music while I read!

PHXscuba


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

PHXscuba said:


> I don't think I will be eating any real meals, just peppermint fudge, Mickey gingerbread men, apple cider, peppermint ice cream, hot chocolate, yule log cake, etc. And buying Christmas ornaments!



"Real meals" are for the weak!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Well, there have been mixed reports.  Here is my answer:  when I thought I was going to possibly be at DLR after Christmas a couple of years ago, I was afraid I was going to miss Santa and the Carolers - particularly in the GCH lobby/hearth area, where I had planned to plunk down and soak in the holiday atmosphere.
> 
> So I called DLR and asked when Santa and the Carolers leave.  I was told that Santa leaves (not just the GCH but all of DLR) as soon as December 25th passes.  So 12/26 rolls around and no Santa.  The carolers stick around for a couple of days past 12/25 and then they are gone.  So I was told that once Christmas is over, Santa heads back to the North Pole.
> 
> However, one DIS-er on this board said that she has been going to DLR either for New Year's or around New Years for years and that Santa is still there.  So I am confused.  It's not that the CMs have never been wrong before - they certainly have been wrong.  But the one I spoke with was so certain that Santa is gone as of 12/26.
> 
> So I think I concluded that if, indeed, Santa has been spotted post-Christmas, it was only in the Reindeer Round-Up.  I think Santa is gone from all 3 hotels and from DCA as soon as 12/26 rolls around.  Maybe they felt they needed to keep at least one Santa on the premises so they left the Round-Up one.  But he is definitely gone from other locations around DLR.



I know this was posted way back on page 66, but I have seen Santa after Dec. 25. I saw him in the Reindeer Round-Up and he was dressed in Holiday plaids. I remember he was wearing a green plaid shirt. I think I have a picture somewhere, but I can't find it. It was so neat. I thanked him for the knife set I got that year, and he went along with it. That was a couple of years ago. Was he still there last year?


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I know this was posted way back on page 66, but I have seen Santa after Dec. 25. I saw him in the Reindeer Round-Up and he was dressed in Holiday plaids. I remember he was wearing a green plaid shirt. I think I have a picture somewhere, but I can't find it. It was so neat. I thanked him for the knife set I got that year, and he went along with it. That was a couple of years ago. Was he still there last year?



Yep, that's kind of what I had concluded after hearing that there was a Santa sighting at DL post-Christmas.  So Santa in the red suit is totally gone from DCA, the DLH, the PPH and the GCH after Christmas, and he goes back to the North Pole.  BUT Santa in 'street clothes' stays on at his 'home' in the Reindeer Round-Up to recover from Christmas and prepare for the next holiday season.  I guess it would be silly to not have Santa at something called Santa's Reindeer Round-Up until the season ends, seeing that's supposed to be his house in the Round-Up, but since all of his other DLR appearances are just 'guest appearances,' those are over as soon as 12/25 passes, which makes sense.


----------



## 50sjayne

Sherry E said:


> When the season officially starts, that's when the parks and all of DLR are in full holiday mode.  Everything is decked out, all the holiday treats are on sale, all the holiday highlights such as IASW Holiday and the nighttime Winter castle are aglow, the Reindeer Round-Up is up and running, the carolers are roaming around DLR, the 700 Christmas trees are planted around DLR, the snow will be falling on Main Street, ToonTown and A Bug's Land are decorated, Santa is situated at his various photo spots around DLR, etc.  Only the Candlelight Processional is held on the first weekend of December.  Otherwise, everything is up and running in November.
> 
> Last year the season officially began early, on November 13th.  This year it begins on November 12th. In 2008, it began one week later, on the Friday before Thanksgiving.  The decorations only begin to go up immediately after HalloweenTime ends (and sometimes even before that), but everything will be "finished" and in full holiday mode on the official start date.
> 
> For those planning 2011 trips, there's no telling if 2011 will see an early start date again or if it will begin later.  Based on the popularity of the season, my guess is it will be early again.


Oh cool-- I thought it would take awhile to get everything up...lol it takes us awhile...


----------



## sb_sparky

Christmas at Disneyland is absolutely gorgeous.  Everything is decorated for the holidays and lights are everywhere.  It is a fun way to kick off the Christmas season and get everyone in the mood for the holidays.  The charactors are all in costume too and the parade is very fun to watch too.  

We LOVE Disneyland at Christmas!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Dang...I leave for a little while and have over 20 pages of posts to catch up on.  There is NO way I am ever going to get through all of it.  I guess I just need to stay current with the posts from today on until we leave for our vacation.  Still have to put all the finishing touches on our vacation.  Have to book our train tickets, hotel for the first night and last 2 nights and then meals.  Don't think that we are going to be doing some of the extra things after all.  Dad has figured out that it was going to cost way more than he thought, but still just to go and stay for 7 days is going to be AMAZING!!!  Total for the train ride down, the stay and ride back we are going to be gone almost 2 full weeks.  The kids are working on doing pop can drives to help raise money for souveniers.  They are getting so excited.  They haven't done much this summer as we have been saving up for Christmas.  I have decided that I am going to buy my own stockings and tree and decorate the room myself before the kids come to the room...anything to save a little bit.  They will never know that I did it and that it didn't come from the hotel...plus I can do so much more for less than what I would pay for.


----------



## goldies 5

Just giving a little bump!


----------



## azdisneylover

PHXscuba said:


> Mmm... peppermint ....
> 
> It's really hard to get in the Christmas spirit when it's 110 out! I need some peppermint and some Christmas music while I read!
> 
> PHXscuba



 I so understand that! LOL I am sitting here sipping iced coffee (right now at 10:53pm it is 97 in Avondale,AZ and in Anaheim, CA it shows 65! I think when it is Christmas, I will be FREEZING at Disneyland!   I want to try one of those Christmassy caramel apples and the snowman Mickey (tigger tail thingy) too!


----------



## azdisneylover

Scrappenbear78,
The Disney web site has Christmas stocking on clearance. They have a Mickey one, a Sleeping Beauty one that plays music and a Cars one that I think plays music too. They were $24.99 and they are now $3.99! I got my Mickey when it was $4.99 or something like that. I also got 2 Minnie Mouse stockings. I check the Disney site for anything that is on clearance. They have lots of shirts, jackets, etc on sale. 
I check Dollar Tree for Disney items and pick them up to put inside their stocking too! 
I heard Target has some cool Disney stuff. I did see the Phineas and Ferb toys at Target. They were the ones that talk, and the other smaller little figurines.
Have fun stocking up and getting things together! Maybe if a Home Depot by you still has the Mickey Head paint chips, you can create a really cool garland to put on the tree!

Have fun!


----------



## Staceycs

Hello everyone,

I am new to this site and all I can say is thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!

I have spent a few weeks peeking at everyone's posts  and felt I should finally bite the bullet and join in!!!

My husband and I have been to DL twice and WDW once, and have booked a trip for Christmas this year to DL. We are from Australia and this time we will be visiting with both of our mothers, to make it a bit more festive for Christmas. 

Even though we've been before, I think from reading the entire 75 pages on this board, we are in for a completely different, wonderful, exciting and new experience! I have to say the trip has consumed me lately and I have been obsessed with looking after every detail...now if it could only be December now??? 

We are visiting for two weeks from the 20th Dec to Jan 1st and I can't wait to see the decorations and how the parks are transformed for Christmas!! 

My main stress  at this point is that I will miss out on the Holidays at Disneyland Tour on the date we want, and also on the Fantasmic Desert Buffett...fingers crossed for good tickets!!

Again, thanks to everyone for your generosity with hints, tips and photos...it has been fantastic to sort through it all and I can't wait to see what information comes through in the coming months!


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Dang...I leave for a little while and have over 20 pages of posts to catch up on.  There is NO way I am ever going to get through all of it.  I guess I just need to stay current with the posts from today on until we leave for our vacation.  Still have to put all the finishing touches on our vacation.  Have to book our train tickets, hotel for the first night and last 2 nights and then meals.  Don't think that we are going to be doing some of the extra things after all.  Dad has figured out that it was going to cost way more than he thought, but still just to go and stay for 7 days is going to be AMAZING!!!  Total for the train ride down, the stay and ride back we are going to be gone almost 2 full weeks.  The kids are working on doing pop can drives to help raise money for souveniers.  They are getting so excited.  They haven't done much this summer as we have been saving up for Christmas.  I have decided that I am going to buy my own stockings and tree and decorate the room myself before the kids come to the room...anything to save a little bit.  They will never know that I did it and that it didn't come from the hotel...plus I can do so much more for less than what I would pay for.



Scrappinbrear78 - I'm so happy to see that you're still with us on this thread!  The last couple of times you posted, at least one or two of us responded to you and when you disappeared I wasn't sure if you had seen those replies!!

Anyway, what else did you decide to cut out of the trip besides the Christmas tree and stocking in the PPH room (well, the ones that Vacation Planning would put there, let's say - I know you're going to bring your own)?  Maybe if we hear the new agenda someone here will be able to suggest something else that's cheaper or that maybe you might want to cut out/add-in as well.  

For example, since it will be a birthday celebration for the kids as well as Christmas celebration, will you still be doing a separate birthday celebration for one child each day?  

Are you still planning on a visit to Build-a-Bear?  Are you still eating at Goofy's Kitchen (I think you said a character meal came with the package that your dad was getting for you, so there must be a dining voucher)?

You may wish to also try some holiday cookie decorating at the Plaza Pavilion on Main Street.  As far as I know, you only have to pay for the price of the cookies and supplies.  That would be fun for the kids.

In any case, yes, it will be a wonderful 7-day stay.  I can't wait to hear how it goes because I know this is going to be a once-in-a-lifetime trip, based on what you previously told us.

The Paradise Pier Hotel is located across the street from the main hub of activity.  Downtown Disney, the Grand Californian Hotel, the Disneyland Hotel and both parks are all on one basic side of the street and the PPH is across from those.  If you follow the signs on the PPH property that direct you to the parks, it will seem like it takes an eternity to get there.  You may want to try the famous "short cut" from the PPH, which basically involves cutting through the lobby of the GCH and then entering Downtown Disney, which will take you to the parks' entrances.  Not only will this be a bit faster, but the ambiance of the GCH during the holidays is wonderful so it will be a treat to get a taste of that as you cut through the lobby.




Staceycs said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site and all I can say is thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!
> 
> I have spent a few weeks peeking at everyone's posts  and felt I should finally bite the bullet and join in!!!
> 
> My husband and I have been to DL twice and WDW once, and have booked a trip for Christmas this year to DL. We are from Australia and this time we will be visiting with both of our mothers, to make it a bit more festive for Christmas.
> 
> Even though we've been before, I think from reading the entire 75 pages on this board, we are in for a completely different, wonderful, exciting and new experience! I have to say the trip has consumed me lately and I have been obsessed with looking after every detail...now if it could only be December now???
> 
> We are visiting for two weeks from the 20th Dec to Jan 1st and I can't wait to see the decorations and how the parks are transformed for Christmas!!
> 
> My main stress  at this point is that I will miss out on the Holidays at Disneyland Tour on the date we want, and also on the Fantasmic Desert Buffett...fingers crossed for good tickets!!
> 
> Again, thanks to everyone for your generosity with hints, tips and photos...it has been fantastic to sort through it all and I can't wait to see what information comes through in the coming months!



Welcome, Staceycs!!

I must say that I am so pleased there are at least a few people (such as yourself) who are taking time to either read or scroll through this entire thread.  Yes, it is quite long but the wonderful photos are worth seeing, even if there is no time to read everything.  The photos have been kind of the magical backbone to this thread since the beginning.  I could tell - when we were only about a page or two into this thread - that it was going to be special.  You can see that people have a genuine love for DLR at Christmastime, and read that in their posts.  But the photos tell the tale and make a strong case for visiting DLR during the holidays better than anything else!!

So you said you have been to DL twice - but this will be the first holiday trip?  Yes, it's a different experience!  I mean, we all know DLR is magical anyway.  So take all of those elements that make DLR special on a 'average' day and multiply it by 10,000 and you have DLR at Christmastime.  It's really quite immersive and all-encompassing.

You will have a good long time at DLR (2 weeks, you said?) to really soak it all in and see all the wonderful details and have a fantastic time with your moms.  I hope you are able to get the Holiday Tour date you want, as well as the Fantasmic Dessert Buffet.


----------



## scrappinbear78

Sherry...thank you so much for all the responses as well as everyone else.  Yes, I have been here just lurking.  I actually have been consumed with summer and the kids that I had forgotten all about this site so haven't been here in a while.  Summer seems to be such a crazy, hectic time of year.  I am trying to keep the kids entertained and busy, so my free time is very little.  I have spent the last two days trying to read through what I have missed.

So here is our updated planning information.  This is what we ARE going to do.

I gave the wrong hotel information...I thought it was PPH, but we are actually staying at GCH.  We will be leaving Portland on December 16 and arriving in Aneheim on December 18.  We will start the actual DL vacation on the 19 thru the 26. We won't be catching the train back home until the 28th.  So, we will have 2 extra days in Aneheim with nothing to do, but it is WAY cheaper to stay a couple days extra then to come home on the 26th.  We are still going to have the 5 day meal vouchers which include a character meal.  We aren't going to be paying for the "extras" through the actual park and hotel....it is just too expensive.  My dad ended up getting really sick this summer and spent a week in the ICU, so we had to re-evaluate what was important to do and what wasn't.  I explained that it would just be amazing to go and that we didn't need to do all the extras.  We will be going to build-a bear...that is a MUST.  I am hoping that we are able to gather enough pop cans that we can take quite a bit of money ourselves as well as what my dad is going to take...this way if the kids see something that they want to do, we don't have to tell them no.  We have told them no all summer long on doing things to save the money to pay to go to DL, that I want to make sure they are able to do things while we are there.  I know that the holiday tour is worth the money and everything, I just can't justify that much money for a mug, cookie and seats.  So, either me or my dad will stake out the spots for the parade while everyone else is going around and then everyone will join in about an hour before the parade actually starts.  We are used to waiting for parades, as we camp out here for our Rose Festival Parade every year.  We either go the night before, or really early in the morning and wait 7 or more hours for the parade...so the waiting isn't an issue.  Other than the build-a-bear, cookie decorating, Mr. Potato head and possibly the Lego Land....not sure what else we will "do" while we are there.  I am sure a lot will center around food for the family with all the "yummy" treats that have been shown.  Other then that, I haven't gotten to the point of really looking at everything there is to offer and exactly what we are going to be doing.  I figure when the kids are back in school and I have more time to just sit and do planning, then I will have a better idea of exactly what we are going to do.  I do know that all the things that cost extra are out, so no special days...no holiday tour, no anniversary day, no stockings, no decoration or anything...but I know that just being there is going to be extremely magical and memorable.  I will have things to scrapbook for quite a while after we get back.  I can't wait...even if we don't do the extras, the kids are going to have a blast and just being there is going to be amazing.

Sorry this was so long...just wanted to answer the question Sherry had asked, and I tend to ramble.  I will try to keep them shorter in the future.


----------



## Blndiebby25

Sooo hoping I can make my plans for Disneyland in December 2011 work. =)  Looking through this thread really makes me want to go.


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Sherry...thank you so much for all the responses as well as everyone else.  Yes, I have been here just lurking.  I actually have been consumed with summer and the kids that I had forgotten all about this site so haven't been here in a while.  Summer seems to be such a crazy, hectic time of year.  I am trying to keep the kids entertained and busy, so my free time is very little.  I have spent the last two days trying to read through what I have missed.
> 
> So here is our updated planning information.  This is what we ARE going to do.
> 
> I gave the wrong hotel information...I thought it was PPH, but we are actually staying at GCH.  We will be leaving Portland on December 16 and arriving in Aneheim on December 18.  We will start the actual DL vacation on the 19 thru the 26. We won't be catching the train back home until the 28th.  So, we will have 2 extra days in Aneheim with nothing to do, but it is WAY cheaper to stay a couple days extra then to come home on the 26th.  We are still going to have the 5 day meal vouchers which include a character meal.  We aren't going to be paying for the "extras" through the actual park and hotel....it is just too expensive.  My dad ended up getting really sick this summer and spent a week in the ICU, so we had to re-evaluate what was important to do and what wasn't.  I explained that it would just be amazing to go and that we didn't need to do all the extras.  We will be going to build-a bear...that is a MUST.  I am hoping that we are able to gather enough pop cans that we can take quite a bit of money ourselves as well as what my dad is going to take...this way if the kids see something that they want to do, we don't have to tell them no.  We have told them no all summer long on doing things to save the money to pay to go to DL, that I want to make sure they are able to do things while we are there.  I know that the holiday tour is worth the money and everything, I just can't justify that much money for a mug, cookie and seats.  So, either me or my dad will stake out the spots for the parade while everyone else is going around and then everyone will join in about an hour before the parade actually starts.  We are used to waiting for parades, as we camp out here for our Rose Festival Parade every year.  We either go the night before, or really early in the morning and wait 7 or more hours for the parade...so the waiting isn't an issue.  Other than the build-a-bear, cookie decorating, Mr. Potato head and possibly the Lego Land....not sure what else we will "do" while we are there.  I am sure a lot will center around food for the family with all the "yummy" treats that have been shown.  Other then that, I haven't gotten to the point of really looking at everything there is to offer and exactly what we are going to be doing.  I figure when the kids are back in school and I have more time to just sit and do planning, then I will have a better idea of exactly what we are going to do.  I do know that all the things that cost extra are out, so no special days...no holiday tour, no anniversary day, no stockings, no decoration or anything...but I know that just being there is going to be extremely magical and memorable.  I will have things to scrapbook for quite a while after we get back.  I can't wait...even if we don't do the extras, the kids are going to have a blast and just being there is going to be amazing.
> 
> Sorry this was so long...just wanted to answer the question Sherry had asked, and I tend to ramble.  I will try to keep them shorter in the future.



Oh no - don't worry about a long post at all.  It's better that we have all the info so that we can come up with any other suggestions that may work for your schedule/trip.

I'm sure that others out there will be able to think of some things that may be good to either add in or change., or help with your trip in some way

Okay, now that you've explained that you are staying at the GCH for the entire trip, I can see where your dad is realizing that funds are not going to be flowing as freely as he thought they would be!  You initially thought you were getting a suite at the PPH.  What kind of room are you getting at GCH?  A suite?

Staying at any DLR hotel is costly (even the PPH, which is the least expensive one of the three), but it's worth it if you want that Disney feel of immersion the entire time, 24/7, along with the perks like Magic Mornings, having your purchases sent back to the hotel, etc.  But the GCH is usually soooooo much more expensive than the DLH and the PPH (unless it happens to be a fluke time where there are good GCH discounts).  I don't even want to think about how much 7 nights or more would cost at the GCH in December.  It is a lovely hotel and it's in a very convenient location - and it is absolutely wonderful during the holiday season - but if I had been planning your trip, I probably would have gone with the DLH or PPH instead (plus, the rooms at PPH and DLH are larger than the rooms at the GCH).  That would cut the cost down tremendously and leave room for other things.  You'll enjoy the GCH, but that price tag is going to be very hefty!

The Holiday Tour seems to be worth it for many reasons - first of all, the info and trivia you get while on the tour, the priority seating for It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, the collectible pin, the actual reserved seats for the parade, the cookie and cocoa/mug, etc.  *But* you're right - you can probably do without it.  It would be a nice thing to add in but it is not at all necessary.  You'll have a wonderful time just being there for the week, soaking in the atmosphere, decorating cookies, visiting Build-a-Bear, taking tons of photos (I can't wait to see what your husband comes up with, since you said he is a photographer, correct?), etc.  You will have plenty to do and see without doing the tour.

I always say that even if I am unable to go to DLR more than one time in a year, or if I am unable to get back to DLR for a few years, or even if I only have one day to spend at DLR and cannot stay overnight - the one time I would choose to go over any other time would be during the holiday season.  I would pick one day during the holidays over one day at any other time of year.  So to stay for a full week like you will be doing sounds like heaven to me.  I can only imagine the photo-taking possibilities!!


----------



## Sherry E

Blndiebby25 said:


> Sooo hoping I can make my plans for Disneyland in December 2011 work. =)  Looking through this thread really makes me want to go.



I hope so too!  And if you go, make sure to come back and post some photos on this thread!!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so you have me thinking about what hotel he really did choose now.  I know it wasn't PPH...but I am not sure what one it is.  I know it isn't a suite.  I had to call them and request a roll away bed to go in the room that way we have enough sleeping areas for everyone.  They had it for 5 people to sleep in 2 queen size beds, I don't know how they expected to make that happen.  When I called to upgrade, they stated that they were all booked and couldn't do an upgrade...but could add a roll away bed.  I guess I am going to have to call back and see if there is a cheaper hotel to stay at that would bring the price down a little.  Does it cost anything to change your reservation?  I thought I would ask if it would cost anything before I called them and started messing around with the package.  I am trying to help him save as much as he can, because I have a really hard time justifying that much money on any trip...even if it is DL.   We don't usually go on a vacation at all, let alone spend this much money on a trip.  

I really need to buckle down and get our train tickets bought.  We are responsible for the train tickets and the first night and last two nights of the hotel...these nights are the extra nights that aren't in the package and that we won't be at DL for.  I so can't wait and just being there is going to be awesome.  I am pretty sure we won't be going back because of the cost.  I don't know how you guys do it by going yearly or multiple times a year.  We are lucky if we even have a weekend away once a year.  It is so expensive to go anywhere now days, it is tough.  I would love to go once a year, but there would be NO way we could afford just the food and park tickets let alone the hotel and transportation.  Anyway, I will have to look into what hotel we are staying at for sure and get back to you guys.  If it is the really expensive one...then I will talk to my dad about changing to one of the other ones.  I know that any of them will be amazing, but if we can save a little on the hotel that would be awesome.


----------



## scrappinbear78

Did forget to say that yes my husband is a professional photographer...so I can't wait for the pictures either.  We are going to take the laptop to download pictures to while we are there.  We have three 8 GB chips, so we figure we will probably fill those up pretty quick.  He can usually fill 2 at a wedding...so with all the amazing detail and decorations at DL, I am sure we will use the chips up really fast.  So, I will be downloading pictures onto the computer daily...then when I get home going through thousands and thousands of pictures.  We may even rent or borrow a nicer camera for the trip...haven't decided yet.


----------



## PHXscuba

So are you paying for extra nights at one of the DL hotels, or moving to another hotel for first/last nights?

I guess the reason I'm asking is because if you have five-day park tickets but are staying eight at the same hotel, that doesn't mean you have to use the tickets on consecutive days. You could do a couple park days, take a day off to swim in the pool, do Downtown Disney, a movie, Legoland, whatever, then go back a couple days, and repeat. It might keep the non-Disney-day costs down.

I'm not sure about the meal plan tickets, if they have to be used the same days or if they are just straight vouchers per-meal or dollar amount. I do know they aren't very widely used because they aren't very flexible. Perhaps look into that part more and see if you could save some money not using a meal plan -- by doing breakfast in your room, or splitting meals, or eating some meals outside the park. The food costs add up quickly! If you want the "pre-paid" convenience, put the money on a Disney gift card?

Best of luck,
PHXscuba


----------



## scrappinbear78

PHXscuba--so here is how it is going to be...I will try to explain it without being too confusing.  We are leaving from Portland Oregon on December 17  around 10 in the morning and will arrive in Aneheim on December 18 around 9 at night.  We won't actually check into the DL hotel until Dec. 19, but if we waited until the 18th to take the train then we wouldn't get into Aneheim until late the 19th and then have just wasted a day of the park hopper.  So, we will have to find a hotel for the night of the 18th and then check into our hotel on site the morning of the 19th.  Then from Dec. 19 through Dec. 26 we will be staying on site and having a 7 day park hopper.  We have also purchased a 5 day meal plan...which is just 15 meal vouchers per person.  We did the meal plan just to make sure that we have it pre-paid and know that it is taken care of.  We could drop that and put it onto a gift card, but would that be cheaper than the actual meal plan?  Would we still be able to do the character meal?  I just want to make sure we are getting a good deal.  So, we will be at the on site hotel until the 26th.  Looking at the train tickets to come back to Portland, it is going to be almost $500 cheaper to stay 2 more days in Aneheim and come back on the 28th.  So, we will have to get a hotel for the 26th and 27th...then leave around 9 in the morning on the 28th for the 33 hr. train ride back home.  So, we will have a 7 day park hopper, 15 meal vouchers per person, and from Dec. 19-26 staying on site.  We just have to find a place to stay on Dec. 18 for less than 10 hrs and then 2 nights at the end of the trip.  I hope that clarifies everything for you so that maybe you can give better advice for us.  

Also, just curious if it costs anything to change the reservation to drop things?  I want to try and get the best deal possible for my dad since he has had to deal with a lot of health problems as of late.  If there is something I can change to make something cheaper that would be great.  Is there anywhere I can look at prices for the restraunts?  Are the prices pretty set, or do they change depending on the time of year you go?  Like I said, I am not really doing a lot of planning right now..but as soon as school starts back up I will be starting to do all the planning.  I will be sitting down and writting down a schedule of all the days, where we want to eat and exactly what we really want to be doing each day (not to be set in stone, but to have a guideline to follow).


----------



## Staceycs

[I must say that I am so pleased there are at least a few people (such as yourself) who are taking time to either read or scroll through this entire thread.  Yes, it is quite long but the wonderful photos are worth seeing, even if there is no time to read everything.  The photos have been kind of the magical backbone to this thread since the beginning.  I could tell - when we were only about a page or two into this thread - that it was going to be special.  You can see that people have a genuine love for DLR at Christmastime, and read that in their posts.  But the photos tell the tale and make a strong case for visiting DLR during the holidays better than anything else!!
QUOTE]

Thanks Sherry! I will be starting on your epic trip report in coming days


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so you have me thinking about what hotel he really did choose now.  I know it wasn't PPH...but I am not sure what one it is.  I know it isn't a suite.  I had to call them and request a roll away bed to go in the room that way we have enough sleeping areas for everyone.  They had it for 5 people to sleep in 2 queen size beds, I don't know how they expected to make that happen.  When I called to upgrade, they stated that they were all booked and couldn't do an upgrade...but could add a roll away bed.  I guess I am going to have to call back and see if there is a cheaper hotel to stay at that would bring the price down a little.  Does it cost anything to change your reservation?  I thought I would ask if it would cost anything before I called them and started messing around with the package.  I am trying to help him save as much as he can, because I have a really hard time justifying that much money on any trip...even if it is DL.   We don't usually go on a vacation at all, let alone spend this much money on a trip.
> 
> I really need to buckle down and get our train tickets bought.  We are responsible for the train tickets and the first night and last two nights of the hotel...these nights are the extra nights that aren't in the package and that we won't be at DL for.  I so can't wait and just being there is going to be awesome.  I am pretty sure we won't be going back because of the cost.  I don't know how you guys do it by going yearly or multiple times a year.  We are lucky if we even have a weekend away once a year.  It is so expensive to go anywhere now days, it is tough.  I would love to go once a year, but there would be NO way we could afford just the food and park tickets let alone the hotel and transportation.  Anyway, I will have to look into what hotel we are staying at for sure and get back to you guys.  If it is the really expensive one...then I will talk to my dad about changing to one of the other ones.  I know that any of them will be amazing, but if we can save a little on the hotel that would be awesome.



Well, I can definitely understand making this upcoming DLR trip extra special because you are not sure when or *if* you will ever get back here.  For a once-in-a-lifetime trip such as this, I think it will be really great to stay onsite and do the character meal and eat other meals in the various DLR restaurants.  Plus, it will be Christmastime and a sort of belated birthday celebration for the kids, so the whole thing is really extra, extra special.  

Otherwise, if you really, really wanted to keep the costs down, you could stay off-property, at one of the nearby hotels.  Honestly, there are many, many folks who stay offsite.  I have never stayed offsite myself - I either stay onsite or I go home at the end of the night - but you could cut costs waaaaaaay down by staying at HoJo's or one of the other popular Good Neighbor hotels.

As for whether or not there is a charge to switch hotels, from one Disney hotel to another Disney hotel, if it is a package deal that your dad booked (was it Costco?  Was it Walt Disney Travel Comnpany?), chances are there may be a fee to switch.  I am not sure with whom the package was booked, but if you switch the reservation soon, the damage might be minimal.  Usually, if you book a non-package reservation/room through Room Only/Central Reservations, there is no fee to switch hotels or cancel, as long as it's done more than 5 days prior to arrival.  Packages usually involve fees.

First of all, check to be sure exactly which hotel you are booked in before doing anything.  Then make sure there are rooms available at the hotel you want to switch to.  The PPH does have suites, but even the PPH standard rooms (the cheapest ones) are larger than the GCH rooms.  Most PPH rooms usually have two beds and a daybed.  In fact, I think most of the DLH rooms have daybeds in them too.  The GCH rooms have two beds but there is very limited floor space, so unless you specifically ask for a room with a daybed (and they are few and far between at the GCH), you will be squeezing the rollaway bed into whatever minimal floor space you can find (this is assuming it is a GCH standard room that is booked).  So if you are booked at GCH, you may want to switch to PPH or DLH for the room set-up alone, not to mention the price cut.

The GCH is definitely the most conveniently located, however.  You basically step out of the hotel and onto Downtown Disney.  Do I remember correctly that you are in a wheelchair, or am I totally imagining that?  The GCH might be better because it is less of a trek.  But is is so much more expensive.  The DLH is at one end of Downtown Disney and the PPH is across the street.

It is a very expensive endeavor to go to DLR.  I am actually not one of the ones who goes a lot, but there are people on this board who go to DLR once a week or a few times a month. There are even people from out of state who go fairly often (meaning a few times a year).  Given my current circumstances, I am lucky if I can get to DLR twice a year, but it may only end up being day trips if not weekend trips.  I only wish I could do a 7-day holiday exravaganza at DLR!!



Staceycs said:


> Thanks Sherry! I will be starting on your epic trip report in coming days



Oh yay!!  Thank you!  My poor TR needs more subscribers.  Most of the people who used to follow along with me forgot all about me, with the exception of a couple of them!!  And I think when a long time has passed in between DLR trips, my readers move on to other TR's!!  Meanwhile, I am trying to update and post about my efforts in getting DLR trips together (for Halloween and Christmas), and I think I have about 2 people reading along!!



I cannot believe the holiday season at DLR starts in 3 months!!!  I just had to say that again- it seems so soon!!  Three months ago it was May.  Look at how quickly 3 months have passed?  The next 3 months will fly by in no time, and soon we will be seeing brand new, shiny DLR holiday 2010 photos in this thread!!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Sherry--  now that you are explaining it, it so sounds like my dad has booked the GCH.  Everything that you have described sounds so much like the GCH.  He did not go through any special company to plan this trip.  He called up Disney and went straight through them.  We didn't go through any specialty discount groups or anything.  So we are paying seperate for everything.  When I called and talked to them about the meal plan we had I also asked about the room.  They said that there was just the 2 Queen beds and that was it.  They said that some rooms had the daybed, but it wasn't one of the ones that we had.  They checked and there weren't any rooms available that had a daybed..so, they went ahead and booked a roll away bed..but we were told it is going to be a really tight squeeze.  So, I am really thinking it is the GCH.  So, I am really going to have to look at his statement and find out what he really has and suggest a different one on site if we do have the GCH.  Yes, both me and my dad are in wheelchairs...so for that reason it may be easier to get their from GCH, but if we can get a cheaper room...I am all for that.  I know that when he originally booked the trip last Nov. he originally booked it off site, but then got the little DVD that came with his first statement and he was hooked on staying on site.  So he immediately changed to an onsite hotel.  I figure since we will be getting there a day before we actually check into the on site hotel, I can leave the hotel that we stayed at for one night...go decorate the room and then everyone else can come and join me...it will still be extremely special.  I still want them to have the same feel of Christmas morning as well.  Granted, we aren't going to do the whole Santa brought tons of gifts because I am not going to want to deal with shipping everything home, but I do want them to have a few special things that Santa brought and left for them under the little tree.  I am still debating on whether or not I am even going to set the tree up here at home or not since we aren't even going to be here.  I have always been the one to take my tree down either Christmas afternoon or the day after...so since we won't even be home until 4 days after Christmas, I don't know if I could handle the tree still being up.    But I definately want to get a mini tree for in the hotel to have the festive look in our "home away from home" this year for the holidays.  So, I will definately have to look at the Disney site for the stockings and other things on clearence as well as maybe ebay.  Then make sure I get some great deals and have a blast.  I can't wait.  I am just hoping that my tummy doesn't give me fits while I am there and I can enjoy myself.  It would be the pitts if I went into a flare up and was sick the whole time, so I am trying my hardest to do everything I am supposed to do to make sure that I will be good to go in December...because like you said it is going to be here before we even know it...which is very scary since I haven't even bought the train tickets yet AAAHHH


----------



## Torgue

Planning our first trip to DLR at Christmas! We have 4 nights in a 2BR at the GCV! We want to add 1 extra night but the only other place we have stayed is PPH. Me, DW  and DD turning 8 on the trip! Just wondering where to stay that first night. Read lots of reviews , good and bad for every place close. HOJO is booked. DW is really picky and wants something really nice but I don't want to spend a fortune! Any hotel suggestions for our Christmas Trip


----------



## funatdisney

Well I have through all this thread and have caught up.  I noticed that my first posting was back on July 23. Whew that took a long time, but very much worth it!


----------



## kswm30b

Thanks for the welcome guys.  I'm working my way backwards through the thread, I think I'm only up to page 60 though! But if I end up going in December, I'll definitely get through the whole thread.  I can't seem to decide if I want to go in early December (my birthday is in December so that's a plus ) or early next year. I'm not sure why I'm having such a hard time deciding, lol!


----------



## PHXscuba

Scrappinbear, I'll try to answer a few of your questions/uncertainties:

1. The GCH vs. other -- I think Sherry outlined the pros/cons pretty well -- distance, space, etc. If you booked direct through Disney you should easily be able to make changes without penalty. If your Dad is the one on the reservation, call Disney sometime when you are together (or have him call them) so that you can be allowed to talk to them about the reservation, ask questions, or make changes.

2. Does the GCH or others have Accessible rooms? That could make a HUGE difference for your family, especially if you have two wheelchairs. Definitely find out what resources you have in this area!

3. The meal plan ... not sure what to tell you. I've never done this myself, but I would get VERY specific information about what you get. Don't let them just tell you, "Oh it's X sit-down meals and X walk-up meals." Are there exclusions? Can you order anything on the menu? If _you_ aren't eating, can someone else use your voucher? I have heard (no personal experience) that if you have a voucher for a dollar amount, say $10, and you buy $8 worth of food, there's no $ back. So I'd ask some very pointed questions about what you're getting for the money. And be sure to make your reservations for character meals or other sit-down meals 60 days in advance because you are going at the super-busy time!

4. Prices for the restaurants can be found several palces online; here is AllEars, and WDWinfo (this forum's sponsor) has the restaurant sectionhere. Between the two you should have prices for most everywhere. And watch the snacks! Those are always the budget buster for us, since each snack is $3-4 and the soda is close to $3 too.

Best of luck. Its sounds like a great trip!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Separate from my previous post, I also wanted to share that I have now read THE WHOLE THREAD!! I actually started reading when I joined the thread on about page #52, so I didn't have quite as many pages to go through. There should be a pin or certificate or something for that!

I was trying to think back to my DLR Christmas experiences. I went often as a kid but not necessarily at Christmas. My high-school band played a parade there every Christmas (part of the reason "Sleigh Ride" is my favorite secular Christmas song) but I recall running like crazy around the rides, not noticing the decorations. The ONE picture of me at DLR during Christmas is actually in front of the big prize machine from about 1989 -- not a shred of Christmas in it.

I know I went again at Christmas a couple times in college but again, no pictures (I did own a camera -- what was I thinking??!) I haven't been at Christmas since, so I am really looking forward to this coming trip!!

Now that I'm caught up, I can start pacing the floor for more details.

 << These little guys look like ballerinas to me, so I'm doing the "Nutcracker Information Boogie!"

PHXscuba


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so I talked to my dad today and he isn't sure what hotel he picked.  He is going to be coming over tomorrow and I will be checking the printout that Disney has sent him to find out exactly what hotel he has booked.  If it is the expensive one, I will be calling on Monday to see if we can change it to PPH.  I am hoping that it is the expensive one and that we are able to change it.  He is now struggling to pay for it...so, if we aren't able to take the burden off of him...don't know if the trip will happen.  So keep your fingers crossed that we can still make this happen.


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so I talked to my dad today and he isn't sure what hotel he picked.  He is going to be coming over tomorrow and I will be checking the printout that Disney has sent him to find out exactly what hotel he has booked.  If it is the expensive one, I will be calling on Monday to see if we can change it to PPH.  I am hoping that it is the expensive one and that we are able to change it.  He is now struggling to pay for it...so, if we aren't able to take the burden off of him...don't know if the trip will happen.  So keep your fingers crossed that we can still make this happen.



Remember, PPH is across the street in sort of a roundabout way, so it takes a bit longer to get back to the hotel (not much, but it can be daunting at the end of a long day) than to the GCH.  But, it will less expensive than the GCH, you still be staying onsite so you'll have the Disney magic, you'll be able to send purchases back to the hotel so you don't have to carry them around in the park, and the rooms are generally bigger than the GCH rooms.  You could get a standard room with two beds and those rooms always have day beds built in.

Or you could stay at the Disneyland Hotel, which will be cheaper than the GCH by a big chunk - and remember, December is peak season for all the hotels so the GCH will be at its most expensive - but it will be a bit more money than the PPH.  Usually, the DLH and the PPH are not too far apart in price.  Sometimes it's just a difference of $50 per night or something.  With the DLH, even though it's not as close as the GCH either, at least it doesn't involve crossing the street.  So basically, once you get off of the DLH property, it's one straight jaunt down the Downtown Disney path to the gates.

And the best part is that if you are able to change the reservation and switch hotels with no charge, you will still be able to enjoy the holiday atmosphere of the GCH even if you are not staying there.  You can still go into the GCH lobby at night and enjoy the carolers performing by the tree, the guitarist sitting by the fireplace, the pianist, Santa, etc.

Make absolutely sure - in addition to asking the pointed questions about the dining that PHXscuba mentioned - that you don't have any kind of package.  You don't have to go through a non-Disney company for it to be a package.  Disney books packages too, through their regular reservation phone number (though they may technically handle the packages through the Walt Disney Travel Co.) - and sometimes the packages come with Hoppers and sometimes they come without Hoppers, so they may not seem like packages.  Even if it does not seem like a package, it still may be.  If it is a package of any kind - whether it appears to be or not - then there will likely be a charge to make any changes to the reservation.  They are very strict about charging for changes or cancellations to packages.

When you call to verify where your father has you booked, if you find out that you can go ahead and switch hotels, tell them specifically that you want a "Room Only" reservation, or ask to be connected to Central/Room-Only Reservations.  That's what you want.  You don't want the Walt Disney Travel Company people.  Anything beyond that can be tackled piece by piece (tickets, dining, etc.).

There are ways to cut costs down tremendously.  If you didn't have the dining vouchers, even though it will be inconvenient to have to leave Disney property, you could always eat offsite.  There are plenty of restaurants in that area, right across the street.  Or, you could limit the number of table service restaurants you eat at while at Disneyland Resort and do mostly counter service.

And, as a last resort, even though it won't be a Disney hotel, you could still try to stay offsite at one of the Good Neighbor hotels that many of our DIS-ers stay in.  That would shave off a tremendous amount of money from what your dad is paying.  I think there are a couple of Good Neighbors that are more or less right across the street, like the Desert Inn & Suites, as well as maybe the Best Western.  (I can't recall exactly which Good Neighbors are across the street.)  It is something to consider since your trip will be a full week/7 days.  

This trip may be once in a lifetime for you, so I hope you get to stay in one of the Disney hotels because it will be that much more special, but if your dad is really, really struggling with money, staying off-property could reduce what he is spending substantially.  And you'd still have a wonderful time in the parks for 7 days!!

Bless your dad's heart for trying to give you and your family such a wonderful, special holiday trip to Disneyland.  I think that is so amazing!  I think HE is so amazing!


----------



## sierranevada

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so you have me thinking about what hotel he really did choose now.  I know it wasn't PPH...but I am not sure what one it is.  I know it isn't a suite.  I had to call them and request a roll away bed to go in the room that way we have enough sleeping areas for everyone.  They had it for 5 people to sleep in 2 queen size beds, I don't know how they expected to make that happen.  When I called to upgrade, they stated that they were all booked and couldn't do an upgrade...but could add a roll away bed





scrappinbear78 said:


> Sherry--  now that you are explaining it, it so sounds like my dad has booked the GCH.  Everything that you have described sounds so much like the GCH.  He did not go through any special company to plan this trip.  He called up Disney and went straight through them.  We didn't go through any specialty discount groups or anything.  So we are paying seperate for everything.  When I called and talked to them about the meal plan we had I also asked about the room.  They said that there was just the 2 Queen beds and that was it.  They said that some rooms had the daybed, but it wasn't one of the ones that we had.  They checked and there weren't any rooms available that had a daybed..so, they went ahead and booked a roll away bed..but we were told it is going to be a really tight squeeze.  So, I am really thinking it is the GCH.



I actually don't think it is the GCH.  They do not have roll aways at the Grand - if you need an extra sleeping space, you get a sleeping bag with a camping pad.  I have stayed there many times and am positive there are no roll away beds.  Hopefully, you will find out soon which hotel it is.  

As others said, all DLR hotels have accessible rooms - I would definitely asked for one of them for your trip.  

Hope your trip is magical!  I LOVE Disneyland at Christmas!


----------



## Sherry E

I am still thinking it's the GCH that Scrappinbear78 has.  The lack of the built-in daybeds is kind of the clue there.  Any time I have stayed at the GCH, there was never a daybed and the rooms were small, with minimal floor space, just like was told to Scrappinbear78.  Meanwhile, most of the PPH and DLH rooms have daybeds.

I hope it IS the GCH that they have booked so they can downgrade to a different DLR hotel.  If it's the DLH or the PPH that's booked, the only other option after that is off-property.


----------



## sierranevada

Well, it is the roll away comment that doesn't fit.  I know for sure they don't have roll away beds.  But maybe the CM worded it wrong.


----------



## Sherry E

sierranevada said:


> Well, it is the roll away comment that doesn't fit.  I know for sure they don't have roll away beds.  But maybe the CM worded it wrong.



That could be.  Wouldn't be the first time a CM gave misinformation (if, indeed, it is the GCH we are dealing with here)!



Scrappinbear78 - you must let us know as soon as you find out exactly where you are booked.  Now there are several of us who are eager to know which hotel it is, I'm sure!!  And make sure you have everything booked through Room Only/Central Reservations to give yourself a safety net in case you have to cancel or adjust the plan further.

I am really hoping it works out for your family that you can stay onsite, and that you can downgrade to the PPH or the DLH.  It will still be costly (all the DLR hotels are), but the GCH is in a different price bracket so you could knock off a huge chunk of the cost by switching hotels.

Otherwise, if you have to downgrade from DLH or PPH to stay offsite (at a nearby Good Neighbor) it won't be bad at all.  Lots of folks do it and love the great prices they get for off-property hotels, and it will bring your dad's cost down tremendously!!  One way or another, you will get to Disneyland this Christmas and have a fabulous week there!!  We are all rooting for you to pull it off!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Thank you guys so much!!!  I will let you know just as soon as I know.  I am not sure what time he is coming over today, but as soon as I know...I will definately be on here letting everyone else know.  It has to work out, I have not let my kids go to any summer camps this year and we haven't had any birthday parties...I told them we were saving up for Disney...so, if it doesn't work out, I will never hear the end of it.  My kids are 8 and 10 and they don't let me forget about anything.  We are still trying to get the money for the train and excess for down in Disney when we are there...but I have no doubt that we will be able to come up with that.  That is nothing compared to what we have to come up with for the trip.  We are trying to sell all things that we no longer need and are just sitting around the house to make extra money, kids are doing can drives, walking dogs, doing yard work and anything else to raise money...so we are trying our hardest.  It is tough when your only income is disability checks, but I am determined to make this work.  I have even started to make baby items and scrapbooks for other people just to get some extra money (even though it takes me forever to get things completed), I make sure I don't overdue it.  Anything that I can think of to make this work out.


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so I found out what hotel we have booked.  We are currently booked in the Disneyland Hotel.  I have been looking at the online booking and I do see how much cheaper the Good Neighbor hotels are...but I don't know if I really want to downgrade to that.  GRRR...decisions decisions.  From what the CM told me the room that we will be getting is really small, but I am hoping that we will get an upgrade.  I know not very lickly, but can hope for it.  I just need to find a way to earn a couple grand in a couple months and then I will rest assured that this will happen.  The economy still stinks so bad, I don't know what I can do to earn the money.  It is so frustrating.  I wish there was something else I could think of that I could do to earn money...anyway...just wish us luck that we will get it paid off and be able to go.  I will keep thinking of things we can do to earn the money to go.  We still have $2500 or so to pay on the actual reservation, $800 for our train tickets, and then the couple of days extra for hotel...as well as food for 4 days and any souveniers and snacks.  So, I am thinking we need about $1500 or so for food and souveniers...with that being said, we still need to get close to $5000  eeekkkkk!!!!!  We have already paid $3500, so just send good thoughts that we can come up with the rest in 3.5 mo.  Gosh, that isn't much time at all.


----------



## sierranevada

Two things - if you stay with the DLH, ask for a renovated room.  They are fabulous.  It is too bad the 2Q with day bed is sold out - they are about 50 sq larger.  The other would be looking into changing to the PPH - it is less expensive than the DLH.

Keep us posted on what you decide - good luck!


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so I found out what hotel we have booked.  We are currently booked in the Disneyland Hotel.  I have been looking at the online booking and I do see how much cheaper the Good Neighbor hotels are...but I don't know if I really want to downgrade to that.  GRRR...decisions decisions.  From what the CM told me the room that we will be getting is really small, but I am hoping that we will get an upgrade.  I know not very lickly, but can hope for it.  I just need to find a way to earn a couple grand in a couple months and then I will rest assured that this will happen.  The economy still stinks so bad, I don't know what I can do to earn the money.  It is so frustrating.  I wish there was something else I could think of that I could do to earn money...anyway...just wish us luck that we will get it paid off and be able to go.  I will keep thinking of things we can do to earn the money to go.  We still have $2500 or so to pay on the actual reservation, $800 for our train tickets, and then the couple of days extra for hotel...as well as food for 4 days and any souveniers and snacks.  So, I am thinking we need about $1500 or so for food and souveniers...with that being said, we still need to get close to $5000  eeekkkkk!!!!!  We have already paid $3500, so just send good thoughts that we can come up with the rest in 3.5 mo.  Gosh, that isn't much time at all.



Thanks for keeping us posted!  It's at least good to know exactly where you were booked before you arrive!!

I had already suggested switching to the PPH before today, as you know, so I still think you could downgrade to that.  It won't be a huge price cut from the price of the DLH, but most of the PPH standard rooms are pretty spacious.  Well, none of them are big rooms, but any of us who have stayed in the PPH know that the rooms are a pretty decent size in comparison to the GCH, as far as floor space goes.

I'm not sure why the DLH room your dad booked is considered "small."  Most of the DLH rooms are not that small.  It makes me wonder what kind fo room you were booked in?  The GCH standard rooms are small, and very little floor space to move around.

Did you take my suggestion and ask the reservations person if you are booked in a package (even if it doesn't seem like a package), or if it is considered "Room Only"?  That's important to know if you are going to be making any kind of changes to the reservation.  If it's considered a package of any kind by Disney, there will be a charge to change the reservation or cancel.  And remember, it can be considered a package even without "tickets" involved.

And did you take PHXscuba's advice and ask for the details of the dining vouchers?

I think, at this point, you should look into the prices of the PPH.  As I said, it won't be a huge price cut, but it will be slightly cheaper than the DLH.  As I explained before, the PPH is across the street so it's a little less convenient but it is manageable.  At least it would still be staying onsite, at a Disney hotel.

I wouldn't rule out downgrading to a Good Neighbor hotel across the street - for even at least half of your stay (you'll be at DLR a full week, after all).  Yes, it's not a Disney hotel, but if there is a chance you won't be able to come up with the money to stay onsite, and, therefore, the trip won't happen, isn't it worth it to consider a Good Neighbor just to make sure the trip will happen?  It would cost so much less money and it would be a huge load off your shoulders and your dad's shoulders, and the trip could still take place.  You could split the stay - half of the trip at a Good Neighbor and half of the stay at the PPH (or DLH).


----------



## Sherry E

sierranevada said:


> Two things - if you stay with the DLH, ask for a renovated room.  They are fabulous.  It is too bad the 2Q with day bed is sold out - they are about 50 sq larger.  The other would be looking into changing to the PPH - it is less expensive than the DLH.
> 
> Keep us posted on what you decide - good luck!



I had explained to Scrappinbrear78 about the PPH earlier (like yesterday or the day before), as I thought it would be a viable option.  I was saying that the PPH is only slightly cheaper than the DLH.  Sometimes it's a matter of a $40 or $50 difference per night, which is not that significant (compared to the difference in price between the GCH and the DLH or PPH).  But for 7 days, it might be worth it to bring the cost down a little bit. It's better than nothing *if* you want to stay onsite.  And the PPH standard rooms are usually a good size.


----------



## scrappinbear78

As far as calling and asking them questions, I haven't called yet.  I didn't know if they were open today or not with it being a Sunday.  Plus, I don't really like doing "bussiness" on a Sunday.  I will be calling them tomorrow to get everything hashed out and making sure that things are taken care of.  I will be asking about the meal vouchers, downgrading to a cheaper hotel (like you said Sherry even if it is just for a portion of the stay we are onsite, it will still be amazing.  Will be a pain to move several times, but hey anything to be able to get there)  

I will let everyone know tomorrow what I find out.  I will be calling first thing in the morning.  I am going to try and teach a scrapbooking class this year as well to see if I can come up with more money.  I taught a scrapbooking class for 3-5 graders last year and did pretty good with it.  I figure if I can do it again this year, I can make over half of what I need in the first 2 sessions....so that is going to be something I am trying to get accomplished.


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> As far as calling and asking them questions, I haven't called yet.  I didn't know if they were open today or not with it being a Sunday.  Plus, I don't really like doing "bussiness" on a Sunday.  I will be calling them tomorrow to get everything hashed out and making sure that things are taken care of.  I will be asking about the meal vouchers, downgrading to a cheaper hotel (like you said Sherry even if it is just for a portion of the stay we are onsite, it will still be amazing.  Will be a pain to move several times, but hey anything to be able to get there)
> 
> I will let everyone know tomorrow what I find out.  I will be calling first thing in the morning.  I am going to try and teach a scrapbooking class this year as well to see if I can come up with more money.  I taught a scrapbooking class for 3-5 graders last year and did pretty good with it.  I figure if I can do it again this year, I can make over half of what I need in the first 2 sessions....so that is going to be something I am trying to get accomplished.



And when you call them tomorrow, ask them if they have you booked as a package - that's super important to know!

I think there are a few options you have now.  You could:

1.  Keep the existing reservation at the DLH - no drop in price.
2.  You could switch to the PPH for the whole stay and shave off a little bit of money
3.  You could do half and half - half of the stay at the DLH and half of it at the PPH.  That will cut costs only minimally.
4.  You could do half of the stay at the PPH or DLH and half of it at a Good Neighbor hotel across the street. That would be a pretty good price drop from the existing reservation.
5.  You could stay at a Good Neighbor hotel for the entire stay and bring the hotel bill down tremendously.

There are lots of ways to make this work and shave off some $$$ here and there.  As I suggested yesterday, if you didn't have the dining vouchers you could also limit the number of table service restaurants you eat at in DLR.  You could do mostly counter service and then just a couple of table service meals.  Lots of folks on this board share meals - they buy one or two things at any number of places and share them with the whole family.  You could eat off-property, but that would probably be a pain to have to keep leaving DLR to go offsite to eat.  Still, for a long stay such as yours, you may want to consider it.  You could also order groceries from Vons online and have some snacks and drinks to keep in the hotel room.

In any case, hopefully your family's money-raising efforts will pay off - literally - for this special trip!!  I am sending positive vibes and luck your way!


----------



## sierranevada

Sherry E said:


> I had explained to Scrappinbrear78 about the PPH earlier (like yesterday or the day before), as I thought it would be a viable option.  I was saying that the PPH is only slightly cheaper than the DLH.  Sometimes it's a matter of a $40 or $50 difference per night, which is not that significant (compared to the difference in price between the GCH and the DLH or PPH).  But for 7 days, it might be worth it to bring the cost down a little bit. It's better than nothing *if* you want to stay onsite.  And the PPH standard rooms are usually a good size.



Yes, I saw that.  I was also making the suggestion.


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> As far as calling and asking them questions, I haven't called yet.  I didn't know if they were open today or not with it being a Sunday.  Plus, I don't really like doing "bussiness" on a Sunday.  I will be calling them tomorrow to get everything hashed out and making sure that things are taken care of.  I will be asking about the meal vouchers, downgrading to a cheaper hotel (like you said Sherry even if it is just for a portion of the stay we are onsite, it will still be amazing.  Will be a pain to move several times, but hey anything to be able to get there)
> 
> I will let everyone know tomorrow what I find out.  I will be calling first thing in the morning.  I am going to try and teach a scrapbooking class this year as well to see if I can come up with more money.  I taught a scrapbooking class for 3-5 graders last year and did pretty good with it.  I figure if I can do it again this year, I can make over half of what I need in the first 2 sessions....so that is going to be something I am trying to get accomplished.



Oh, I forgot to comment in my earlier post - how fun & rewarding to be able to teach a scrapbooking class to kids!!  It sounds as though you really love scrapbooking, and I bet the kids really loved it too (if they are creative and artistic, as so many kids are).  So not only is it something that could earn you extra pocket change, but it's something that pays off in a couple of different ways.  I hope you're able to do it again - even just for a couple of different sessions.


----------



## goldies 5

Since scrappingbear booked through Disney, shouldn't she be able to call and get a price adjustment if the Hotel deals come out soon?  Couldn't they apply the discount?  We haven't had a year yet without a deal of some sort, that I can remember.


----------



## Sherry E

goldies 5 said:


> Since scrappingbear booked through Disney, shouldn't she be able to call and get a price adjustment if the Hotel deals come out soon?  Couldn't they apply the discount?  We haven't had a year yet without a deal of some sort, that I can remember.



Her dad booked the reservation.  The thing is, they aren't sure if they will be able to stay onsite at all, I think.  So to keep this reservation intact in hopes that there is some kind of a hotel deal in December might be taking a gamble at missing out on an off-property hotel.  

The discount/deal thing is tricky.  There are usually no hotel deals that extend past mid-December, as the second half of December is when the crowds really pick up at DLR and they make a ton of money.  But the mid-point cut off date could be 12/15 or 12/17 or 12/19 - it's hard to say.  I have seen deals end on the 15th, the 17th and the 19th in previous years!!  Sometimes there might be a PIN code offer floating around that extends until mid-Dec. and there are usually AP rates that extend until that time.  But once mid-December hits, or possibly up to the weekend right before Christmas, it is unlikely that there will be any non-Annual Pass discounts because the last two weeks of December are DLR's busiest time, and that's where they make lots of money!!  Going to DLR over Christmas is basically going at peak season, so hotels cost more and character meals cost more!!

Also, IF this is a Walt Disney Travel Co. Disney "package" of some kind - and reservations can be tricky like that in that they don't seem like packages but sometimes they are (if they include anything extra at all besides just a hotel room), and the Walt Disney Travel Co. operates along side the regular reservations CM's - then to make any kind of adjustment will mean a fee.  Only if Scrappinbear78 and family have a "Room Only" reservation through Central Reservations can they make adjustments to the reservation without a fee.

I have made changes to reservations in the past when I booked through Central - I changed hotels from GCH to PPH, I changed my dates to one week earlier, I added on an extra night to my existing reservation and I changed the discount I was using to get the better deal - but this was all through Room Only.  I have also had packages through the WDTC - and they literally are right next to the people in Room Only - and when I had to make a change or a cancellation, I was penalized for it.

That's why it is super important to double check with whomever it is on the phone at DLR to be sure it is not considered a package of any kind before making changes.  Then, once that's squared away it's easier to proceed.


----------



## sierranevada

If it is a package deal through WDTC, I checked the cancel/change fees and found the following:

LAND CHANGE/CANCELLATION FEES & REFUNDS: Once deposit has been paid, a fee is assessed each time a change or cancellation is made. The cancellation/change fees are per reservation and are as follows:
Days prior to arrival ...............Change.........................Cancel
31 Days or More.............................$0..............................$100
30 Days or Less.............................$50.............................$200

Another thing you might consider, scrapinnbear, is canceling the meal vouchers and putting that money on a Disney Gift Card.  I have never personally used the meal vouchers but have heard that it is not as good a deal as doing it at WDW.  You have to be careful how you use the vouchers - if your total is $8, and you give them a $10 voucher, you don't get change and you are locked into certain places for dining.  With a gift card, you can go anywhere in DLR including DTD.  You could also bring some food and snacks on the train to have in your room - especially breakfast items.  You will have a mini fridge in the room to store some cold items.  And definitely bring some water - it is way too expensive in the park.  If that is too much to bring on the train, you can order online from vons.com and have it delivered.  Someone would need to be there to sign as neither the DLH or PPH will sign for you (the GCH does it because they have the timeshare villas and are set up to store cold food).

There are ways to cut down on expenses but still have a wonderful time.  I am sure others will keep posting their great ideas.

I do agree with Sherry that hoping for some sort of discount or deal at the DLR hotels during the Christmas week is probably a long shot.  As she said, it is one of the busiest times at the resort.  So you should probably figure out the hotel situation first.  And if you do change to the PPH, it is also beautifully decorated at Christmas - all three hotels are!  And the Santas at each hotel look like the real thing!

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Sherry E

sierranevada said:


> If it is a package deal through WDTC, I checked the cancel/change fees and found the following:
> 
> LAND CHANGE/CANCELLATION FEES & REFUNDS: Once deposit has been paid, a fee is assessed each time a change or cancellation is made. The cancellation/change fees are per reservation and are as follows:
> Days prior to arrival ...............Change.........................Cancel
> 31 Days or More.............................$0..............................$100
> 30 Days or Less.............................$50.............................$200
> 
> Another thing you might consider, scrapinnbear, is canceling the meal vouchers and putting that money on a Disney Gift Card.  I have never personally used the meal vouchers but have heard that it is not as good a deal as doing it at WDW.  You have to be careful how you use the vouchers - if your total is $8, and you give them a $10 voucher, you don't get change and you are locked into certain places for dining.  With a gift card, you can go anywhere in DLR including DTD.  You could also bring some food and snacks on the train to have in your room - especially breakfast items.  You will have a mini fridge in the room to store some cold items.  And definitely bring some water - it is way too expensive in the park.  If that is too much to bring on the train, you can order online from vons.com and have it delivered.  Someone would need to be there to sign as neither the DLH or PPH will sign for you (the GCH does it because they have the timeshare villas and are set up to store cold food).
> 
> There are ways to cut down on expenses but still have a wonderful time.  I am sure others will keep posting their great ideas.
> 
> I do agree with Sherry that hoping for some sort of discount or deal at the DLR hotels during the Christmas week is probably a long shot.  As she said, it is one of the busiest times at the resort.  So you should probably figure out the hotel situation first.  *And if you do change to the PPH, it is also beautifully decorated at Christmas *- all three hotels are!  And the Santas at each hotel look like the real thing!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.



Do you agree that the PPH tree in the main lobby is actually prettier than the GCH tree?  I know many people feel that way.  I hadn't thought much about it before now but I think, visually, the colors and lights on the PPH tree are more appealing, although the GCH tree's theme and colors are so fitting with the whole elegantly rustic theme of the GCH.  I am torn - I like the whole cozy look and vibe of the GCH during the season, but there are certain things that are prettier in the other two hotels.  The DLH used to have a great tree, too, but I didn't look at it last year to see if it was the same as the one I remembered.


----------



## sierranevada

Sherry E said:


> Do you agree that the PPH tree in the main lobby is actually prettier than the GCH tree?  I know many people feel that way.  I hadn't thought much about it before now but I think, visually, the colors and lights on the PPH tree are more appealing, although the GCH tree's theme and colors are so fitting with the whole elegantly rustic theme of the GCH.  I am torn - I like the whole cozy look and vibe of the GCH during the season, but there are certain things that are prettier in the other two hotels.  The DLH used to have a great tree, too, but I didn't look at it last year to see if it was the same as the one I remembered.



I'm like you, I think they all fit the theme of the hotel they are in.  The PPH tree is more whimsical!  But you can't go wrong at any DLR at Christmas - or even offsite for that matter!  It is truly the most magically time to go!


----------



## scrappinbear78

I guess one final question before I call tomorrow would be about special promotions.  So if I am understanding what you guys have said, there aren't any specials for the middle to end of December?  We were in hopes that because we were spending so much that there would be some sort of discount, upgrade or something...I guess it isn't true.  Even if there aren't discounts or upgrades I completly understand.  The only reason I would keep the vouchers would be for the assurance knowing that we have the meals already paid for and taken care of.  I would be so worried that we drop the meal vouchers and then get to the point of going and have no money for food...then we are stuck.  I will definately do the whole vons thing and order groceries to be delivered.  We will take some things with us, but then order to have things in the room as well.  A little over 3 years ago we were homeless and lived in a hotel, so we are really good at doing meals in a hotel.  Not that I would want to do that for all the meals down there...but I will definately look into for at least breakfast.  I am thinking that I will pick up things for a breakfast and snack items to have in the hotel...that will help a lot.  We will do a Character breakfast and that will be it...the rest will be in the room.  If we do that, then I know it will be less of a burden.  Thank you so much for the tips.  I am going to look into the Gift cards though because they sell them in our Safeway and with both kids birthdays coming up, I will just tell everyone that wants to get them a gift to get them a gift card that can be used at DL.


----------



## sierranevada

It never hurts to ask about promotions but there aren't any currently for peak Christmas season.  On the meal vouchers, I was actually suggesting that whatever money you have paid for the vouchers, see if they can put that as a Gift card instead - you would still have the same dollar amount just a lot more flexibility.

Let us know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> I guess one final question before I call tomorrow would be about special promotions.  So if I am understanding what you guys have said, there aren't any specials for the middle to end of December?  We were in hopes that because we were spending so much that there would be some sort of discount, upgrade or something...I guess it isn't true.  Even if there aren't discounts or upgrades I completly understand.  The only reason I would keep the vouchers would be for the assurance knowing that we have the meals already paid for and taken care of.  I would be so worried that we drop the meal vouchers and then get to the point of going and have no money for food...then we are stuck.  I will definately do the whole vons thing and order groceries to be delivered.  We will take some things with us, but then order to have things in the room as well.  A little over 3 years ago we were homeless and lived in a hotel, so we are really good at doing meals in a hotel.  Not that I would want to do that for all the meals down there...but I will definately look into for at least breakfast.  I am thinking that I will pick up things for a breakfast and snack items to have in the hotel...that will help a lot.  We will do a Character breakfast and that will be it...the rest will be in the room.  If we do that, then I know it will be less of a burden.  Thank you so much for the tips.  I am going to look into the Gift cards though because they sell them in our Safeway and with both kids birthdays coming up, I will just tell everyone that wants to get them a gift to get them a gift card that can be used at DL.



Well, the upgrades are separate from any discounts on rooms.  The upgrades from one type of room to another may not happen until you actually arrive at the hotel in question.  Sometimes the upgrades are total surprises to the guests checking in, but they are not guaranteed.  Even if you request an upgrade and pay for it, it's not guaranteed.  It's more of a 'luck of the draw' sort of thing.  And again, in December, it could be tricky.

Discounts on DLR hotel rooms are often offered a few months in advance - sometimes by exclusive e-mail offer and sometimes on the Disneyland website.  I don't know if there are any current discounts available that extend to mid-December.  If not, there may be some coming out soon.  But I would not count on any discounts being available past the mid-point of December.  

The Vons thing was something I just thought of for you earlier this morning - I hadn't thought of it yesterday, but it suddenly dawned on me that you would be at DLR for a full week, so it wouldn't hurt to have some groceries delivered (especially water, like sierranevada suggested) to cut down on meal costs.  They deliver all kinds of things - toiletries, medicine, baked goods and cakes, liquor (as long as an adult is there to sign for it), meats, snacks, flowers - everything.  But we will cross that bridge later, when we find out which hotel you will be staying at!!

However, that said, I totally understand if you want to keep the meal vouchers just to have that portion of the plan paid for and out of the way.  It is one area that you would not have to think about or worry about if it's paid for in advance.  Although, as PHXscuba and sierranevada suggested, gift cards would not be a bad idea, either, and you can do many things with them.

I would do this if I were you:

First, check with the Disney people and see if what your dad booked at the DLH is considered any kind of "package."  This will let you know if you have any leeway to make changes to the reservation, and in what amount of time, without a fee.

Then, once you have that squared away, find out what the price will be for the same amount of time/length of stay at the PPH.

If the PPH stay sounds too lofty - or if the difference between the PPH and DLH prices is not that drastic - then look into staying offsite at one of the hotels across the street, such as Best Western or Desert Inn & Suites.  I think the Tropicana is pretty close too. 

Actually, you can even book a room at one of the offsite hotels and not have to put down a deposit (at least, that's the case for many of them).  If you can get a room booked at one of the Good Neighbor hotels that does not require a deposit up front, book it and hang on to that reservation until you know for sure what you are doing with the Disney reservation.  

Meanwhile, assuming you will not be charged to make changes to your DLH reservation, you can keep that one active too - at the same time that you have the Good Neighbor hotel reservation - until you decide for sure if you can keep it or if you need to switch to PPH or cancel the Disney hotel idea altogether.

The idea is to have a back-up reservation at a Good Neighbor hotel that will not cost you a cent until you arrive (unless you choose to pay it in advance), while the current DLH reservation is intact.  This way, you're covered either way while you figure out where exactly you are staying.  If you wait too long to book a Good Neighbor, you may find that the dates you want are sold out.  The fact of the matter is that more and more people are staying off-property and the Good Neighbors are likely to book up in advance because of the great prices.  But you want to be able to have an off-property hotel as a back-up in case you have to ditch the Disney reservation.


----------



## azdisneylover

Scrappinbear78,
First off,(((Big Hugs))), I am hoping you will be able to make
this happen. I have a few suggestions, (I hope you don't mind).
If you do split your stay to Off property and on propery, do the
off property the first part, and save the On property for the
last part of your stay. Great idea of ordering food from Vons which
is Safeway in AZ. 
You can check them out online, and even order gift cards and then
you can pay for that with a gift card. Disney gift cards are also
sold at Walgreens too. 
When you call, let them know if anyone is wheelchair bound. 
On the Disney site, they have Christmas stocking on clearance 3.99
each. There is the Mickey Mouse, which I orded when it was 4.99
and it is beautiful! Fill it with neat items you find on clearance
when you go shopping, or order online.
They have Sleeping Beauty and Cars too.
Bringing your food for breakfast and snacks helps a lot. 
At www.restaurant.com you can order coupons for House of Blues
that can be used for one meal. There are a few sites online to earn
points or $$$ that do add up like swagbucks, mypoints, winster to
name a few. 
Plus there are sites like KGB and ChaCha
people work to make $$$ online. 
You mentioned family giving gift cards for Bdays, there is a Lego
store in DTD that you kids may like. They do put items on sale there.
You can tell them on the last day, they will be able to purchase 
their toy and go in there a few times to see what they want.
This way, it may cut down the kids asking for everything, and you
can concentrate on having a great time! Your kids may surprise you
and not ask for much.
Good Luck with your call tomorrow!


----------



## Rachael Q

Hi Scrappinbear78,

I've been following your dilemma for a little bit now, and I just wanted to say that I hope everything works out for and your family.  

I can't comment on the Disney Hotels, as everyone has that well covered.  I do agree with azdisneylover that if you do stay off property, do that first and save the Disney hotel for the last part.

One comment on the meal vouchers...they are very restrictive on where you can eat, most places in Downtown Disney are NOT included. Also you don't get change.  So if your voucher is $20 and your bill is $18 then you lose $2.  At least that was how it was explained to me. What we have done for our trip is take the money we were going to use for the food vouchers and put it on Disney Gift Cards. I've written FOOD on the gift cards with a sharpie and they will be kept in a ziplock baggie in my bag.  I'll probably put a small notebook and pencil in, so we can keep track of our spending and balance.

I think I'll probably get a few cards in smaller denominations rather than one big card.  That way once I get to the hotel I'll leave the bulk of the cards in the room safe and take what we need for the day (then we can't lose them all at once).


----------



## Sherry E

Rachael Q said:


> Hi Scrappinbear78,
> 
> I've been following your dilemma for a little bit now, and I just wanted to say that I hope everything works out for and your family.
> 
> I can't comment on the Disney Hotels, as everyone has that well covered.  I do agree with azdisneylover that if you do stay off property, do that first and save the Disney hotel for the last part.
> 
> One comment on the meal vouchers...they are very restrictive on where you can eat, most places in Downtown Disney are NOT included. Also you don't get change.  So if your voucher is $20 and your bill is $18 then you lose $2.  At least that was how it was explained to me. What we have done for our trip is take the money we were going to use for the food vouchers and put it on Disney Gift Cards. I've written FOOD on the gift cards with a sharpie and they will be kept in a ziplock baggie in my bag.  I'll probably put a small notebook and pencil in, so we can keep track of our spending and balance.
> 
> *I think I'll probably get a few cards in smaller denominations rather than one big card*.  That way once I get to the hotel I'll leave the bulk of the cards in the room safe and take what we need for the day (then we can't lose them all at once).



Believe it or not, this is what I've been doing too - getting a few gift cards in smaller denominations.  In fact, I'm about to get another couple of them through different sources.  First of all, it's a great way for me to set money aside and make sure it is going for a DLR trip, one way or the other.  I don't trust myself to just set actual money aside and not spend it.  Initially I was reluctant to get smaller denomination cards because I thought it would be a huge pain if I end up using them, for example, to make a hotel reservation and I have to give the CM on the phone 6 different card numbers!!  But it's good to have at least a couple of them in small amounts, and then maybe one or two in larger amounts (if possible).

The gift cards are really so flexible - they can be used for dining, for merchandise, for hotel bookings, online, to buy tickets or AP's, etc.


----------



## funatdisney

I have hear of this before and the more I think about it, it sounds like a great idea. I just might try the gift cards myself.


----------



## goldies 5

Well, I hope everything goes well for you too, scrappinbear78.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Bump it up


----------



## Sherry E

Keep us posted, Scrappinbear78, about what happened today when you called the DLR reservations people and what was decided.  What have you found out?

You don't have to make a final final decision right away, but as I said yesterday, I do think it would be a good idea if you booked an offsite Good Neighbor hotel across the street from DLR (that does not requre money up front) just to have as a back-up in case the Disney hotels are too much $$$ to deal with.  And I think it would be good to book that Good Neighbor hotel very soon, as those lower-priced hotels will likely be snapped up for December months in advance.


----------



## grannyminnie

Could someone advise how far into January the park will be decorated?  I plan on being there sometime in the first week.  I guess it's still terribly crowded then.


----------



## sierranevada

Scrappinbear 78, Also just checking in to see what you found out.  Post as much info as you can and maybe we can all help you with ideas to make it work - the DIS is the best place for that!

Rachael Q explained my suggestion of putting the voucher money on gift cards soooooo much better than I did.  And I echo what azdisneylover said, if you spilt the stay, do the off site first.

Keep us posted!


----------



## sierranevada

grannyminnie said:


> Could someone advise how far into January the park will be decorated?  I plan on being there sometime in the first week.  I guess it's still terribly crowded then.



Usually the crowds die down once you are past Jan 1st.  I believe the decorations are still up for about a week.  Maybe some other experts can know the exact dates.


----------



## Sherry E

grannyminnie said:


> Could someone advise how far into January the park will be decorated?  I plan on being there sometime in the first week.  I guess it's still terribly crowded then.



Welcome to the Disney at Christmas super thread, grannyminnie! 

I received an e-mail from Disney on July 19th that said:

*11/12/101/2/11 
Holidays at the Disneyland® Resort *

So I take that to mean that the decorations will begin to come down overnight from 1/2/11 to 1/3/11, and then gradually disappear a little at a time over the next week.  I am not sure if the trees go down first or last.  You will probably see some remnants of Christmas here and there, and they will diminish as the week wears on.

It's a Small World Holiday will likely stay up (unless DLR does something differently this year than they did last year) past the 1/2/11 season ending date, possibly even until the MLK holiday.  DLR doesn't like to have Haunted Mansion and It's a Small World Holiday down at the same time to remove both of the overlays, so they leave up IASWH while they remove the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay from Haunted Mansion and restore it to its usual state.  So you will, most likely, still be able to ride IASWH and see it in its beautiful glory at night!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Scrappinbear78, I popped on to see if you posted and to bump the thread. I hope you have good news to post.


----------



## Sherry E

azdisneylover said:


> Scrappinbear78, I popped on to see if you posted and to bump the thread. I hope you have good news to post.



Ditto!  Scrappinbear78 - keep us posted!! 

We've been invested in your family's December trip to DLR since early May, when you first joined us and told us your story (back when we thought you were staying at the PPH), and I know we all really hope it comes to fruition.  I'm hoping that you are able to switch the DLH reservation to a PPH reservation with little effort (and hopefully no fee of any kind), and if need be, switch to a Good Neighbor hotel for at least part of the time.


----------



## sierranevada

Me three!!


----------



## Sherry E

Also, Scrappinbear78 - I can't recall if I mentioned this to you back in May or not (when we were talking about Build-a-Bear and Mr. Potato Head), but one way to get more for your buck with Mr, Potato Head is to not actually buy the Potato body at DLR.  

You can buy a body for Mr. Potato Head at any toy store or anywhere that sells Potato Heads.  Then, when you get to DLR (specifically DCA, where Mr. Potato Head is sold), grab a box (it used to be $18 for the small size and maybe $32 or $36 for the large size - not sure if the price has gone up in the last 2 years) and stuff as many Potato parts and accessories into the box as you can fit.  In fact, certain skilled Cast Members can even help you pack the parts in the box and get as many in there as possible for you (because you're paying the same amount of money whether you put 10 parts in the box or 20 in there, so you may as well load up!!).

So, in other words, there wouldn't be a Potato Head in the box unless you choose to buy him at DLR.  If you buy him at DLR, it will limit your space for accessories in the box.  It's better to just buy the accessories in the box and get as many as you can and get the Potato Head body elsewhere.

Another thing is - that photo that I posted for you a couple of months ago - of the Mickey ears bath products - was taken at the PPH.  Both the PPH and the DLH have those same Mickey ears bath products.  (GCH has H20 Spa products - much more geared towards adults, I guess.)  IF it turns out that you can't stay onsite at one of the DLR hotels (either DLH or PPH) and end up at a Good Neighbor instead, and if you think your kids would like them, I can either send you one set of the Mickey ears bath products from the PPH that I already have (I hoarded all the Mickey bath stuff the last time I was there to give them out to people!!), or I can grab some for you the next time I stay at PPH (which will, hopefully, will be in the next few months).


----------



## sm4987

Sherry E said:


> Welcome to the Disney at Christmas super thread, grannyminnie!
> 
> I received an e-mail from Disney on July 19th that said:
> 
> *11/12/101/2/11
> Holidays at the Disneyland® Resort *
> 
> So I take that to mean that the decorations will begin to come down overnight from 1/2/11 to 1/3/11, and then gradually disappear a little at a time over the next week.  I am not sure if the trees go down first or last.  You will probably see some remnants of Christmas here and there, and they will diminish as the week wears on.
> 
> It's a Small World Holiday will likely stay up (unless DLR does something differently this year than they did last year) past the 1/2/11 season ending date, possibly even until the MLK holiday.  DLR doesn't like to have Haunted Mansion and It's a Small World Holiday down at the same time to remove both of the overlays, so they leave up IASWH while they remove the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay from Haunted Mansion and restore it to its usual state.  So you will, most likely, still be able to ride IASWH and see it in its beautiful glory at night!!



I was just coming to ask when the decorations went up. So it seems as if we go right before Thanksgiving, then we will be able to experience Disney with all its Christmas splendor!


----------



## Sherry E

sm4987 said:


> I was just coming to ask when the decorations went up. So it seems as if we go right before Thanksgiving, then we will be able to experience Disney with all its Christmas splendor!



Yes, indeed!!

Welcome to the thread!!  If you have time, be sure to scroll back through and see all the amazing photos that have made this thread so special!!

You will definitely get to experience DLR in all its Christmas glory and splendor.  In 2008, the season started only 6 days before Thanksgiving.  Last year and this year it has a start date of 13 days before Thanksgiving.  The sooner, the better!!!  Enough of this summer nonsense - let's move on to Fall and Winter!!!


----------



## scrappinbear78

so no news yet.  I haven't had a chance to call them, plus my dad never left the paperwork with me.  He said he was going to be back over and hasn't been.  So I haven't been able to call Disney.   I think I am going to try and call today even though I don't have the reservation number.  I am sure they can look it up by our names.  I have all the questions you guys have given me to ask all written down, so that I do not forget to ask any of them.   One other question that I have, if we decide to ditch the meal vouchers and go with the Disney Gift cards, do we still need to call 60 days in advance for priority seating?  Also, I hate giving someone 3 or 4 different cards to pay for something, is this something that the CM's are used to?  Today, we are going to cash in all of our pop cans we have collected the last two weeks YIPPEEE we will see how much we have raised so far.  I know it isn't a lot yet, but every little bit helps.  Thank you guys for EVERYTHING  I know the trip is in God's hands, if it is meant to be it will happen.


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> so no news yet.  I haven't had a chance to call them, plus my dad never left the paperwork with me.  He said he was going to be back over and hasn't been.  So I haven't been able to call Disney.   I think I am going to try and call today even though I don't have the reservation number.  I am sure they can look it up by our names.  I have all the questions you guys have given me to ask all written down, so that I do not forget to ask any of them.   One other question that I have, if we decide to ditch the meal vouchers and go with the Disney Gift cards, do we still need to call 60 days in advance for priority seating?  Also, I hate giving someone 3 or 4 different cards to pay for something, is this something that the CM's are used to?  Today, we are going to cash in all of our pop cans we have collected the last two weeks YIPPEEE we will see how much we have raised so far.  I know it isn't a lot yet, but every little bit helps.  Thank you guys for EVERYTHING  I know the trip is in God's hands, if it is meant to be it will happen.



Good morning, Scrappinbear78!!

You don't _need_ to book any dining reservations 60 days in advance.  You _can_ book it 60 days in advance if you prefer, but it's not necessary.  You _can_ book 30 days in advance, or 15 days in advance, etc.  It's up to you.  Some folks like to book early just so they can have it taken care of.  Others wait until the last minute - some people have even booked their reservations on the same day of when they want to eat at a particular restaurant.

As for the gift cards, I've been doing the same thing that was suggested to you - accumulating some smaller ones and others of different sizes.  If I were to book a DLR hotel room, I would have to use a bunch of cards towards one room (in fact, I will likely be trying to do that).  I'm sure it's _easier_, obviously, for the CM's to just enter one card - it's easier for everyone - but just like any supermarket or department store or place of business, you can use multiple cards to pay for one thing.  It's still money.  They want money.  It's not the most convenient way to do things, but I'm sure the CM's are used to it.

Good luck calling Disney today - if you call them!  : If you don't call Disney right away, you can still book a room at one of the Good Neighbor hotels (again, one that requires no money up front) just to have as a back-up in case the DLH room idea doesn't work out.  Even if you don't talk to the Disney people for another week, you can still book a reservation for an off-property hotel.  Trust me - while you are waiting to see if you can make this DLR trip go off without a hitch, which may take some time, you won't want to be left in a position where all the cheaper, nearby Good Neighbor hotels are booked (and the ones with the really good rates that are very close to DL's entrance will book up way in advance).  If you wait too long, I'm afraid that might happen.  Having a Good Neighbor booking will be a huge safety net (and much much cheaper) for you if you get all the way to, let's say, October and realize there is no way you all can afford the DLH.  

Lots of people on this board do that - they book one off-property hotel just to have a standing reservation, and then they wait for a good deal to come out at one of the Disney hotels.  If it does, they ditch the Good Neighbor and stay onsite.  If there is no discount, they stick with their existing Good Neighbor reservation.


----------



## grannyminnie

Thank you for the information, Sherry E.  I looks like I will only get to see one of the overlays during that New Year's week, is that correct?


----------



## Sherry E

grannyminnie said:


> Thank you for the information, Sherry E.  I looks like I will only get to see one of the overlays during that New Year's week, is that correct?



Yes.  I am guessing that, as long as they do things like they did them in January of this year, you will probably still get to see It's a Small World Holiday in its full glory, because they will probably keep it up until mid-January while they dismantle Haunted Mansion Holiday.  IASWH - especially at nighttime - is absolutely gorgeous, so that will be wonderful if it's up while you are there.

Are you only at DLR for one day, or are you making a multi-day trip?  I would say that if you show up close to January 2nd and it's a multi-day trip, you will see the most holiday stuff on the first day, then fewer things on the second day, even fewer things the day after that, etc.  They do all the work overnight (taking everything down), so it's just a matter of how much they can get done in those hours.  If you don't show up until January 7th or something, there will probably not be too much left in the way of decorations - not in comparison to what it looks like in full holiday season.  You may see some traces of things/decorations here and there, but it won't be the full, immersive holiday experience.


----------



## sm4987

Sherry E said:


> Yes, indeed!!
> 
> Welcome to the thread!!  If you have time, be sure to scroll back through and see all the amazing photos that have made this thread so special!!
> 
> You will definitely get to experience DLR in all its Christmas glory and splendor.  In 2008, the season started only 6 days before Thanksgiving.  Last year and this year it has a start date of 13 days before Thanksgiving.  The sooner, the better!!!  Enough of this summer nonsense - let's move on to Fall and Winter!!!



Thanks for the welcome Sherry E. I will have to go back and look through the thread. I have done WDW at Christmas many times but we really want to experience DL during the holidays, not to mention the chance to see the World Of Color and Captain EO. We might only be there 3 or 4 days since we've done DL twice in the last 2 years, but I think there is nothing like Disney Christmas Magic.


----------



## Rachael Q

scrappinbear78 said:


> so no news yet.  I haven't had a chance to call them, plus my dad never left the paperwork with me.  He said he was going to be back over and hasn't been.  So I haven't been able to call Disney.   I think I am going to try and call today even though I don't have the reservation number.  I am sure they can look it up by our names.  I have all the questions you guys have given me to ask all written down, so that I do not forget to ask any of them.   One other question that I have, if we decide to ditch the meal vouchers and go with the Disney Gift cards, do we still need to call 60 days in advance for priority seating?  Also, I hate giving someone 3 or 4 different cards to pay for something, is this something that the CM's are used to?  Today, we are going to cash in all of our pop cans we have collected the last two weeks YIPPEEE we will see how much we have raised so far.  I know it isn't a lot yet, but every little bit helps.  Thank you guys for EVERYTHING  I know the trip is in God's hands, if it is meant to be it will happen.



You could do a mix of larger amounts and smaller amounts or you could put it all on it, whatever works best for you.  The important thing is that the money for food would be set aside and you wouldn't worry about "running out" before the week is up.

Same if you have a set amount marked for souvenirs.  Actually for my niece we gave her $20.00 in disney dollars and she knew that was her spending money for the week. She was 4 and we thought she'd go through it in no time.  She actually kept it all until our last night and then we spent over an hour in the World of Disney Store with her and a basket.  She put everything she wanted in it, and then we sat in middle of the floor and went through.....you can get just this one thing, or you can get these two smaller things etc etc.  She eventually went with one toy, and was so excited that she picked it all out and used her own money. She still talks about it.


----------



## PHXscuba

Did everyone see there are new offers for the onsite hotels for fall/winter?

Check this page out.

Looks like it covers October 1 through mid-December, either $300 off a four day/night package OR a fat room-only discount.

This is almost exactly the same time last year that they came out with the on-site deals (because I used one in October).

I know the number-crunchers on the boards last year said it brought the DLR hotels down much closer to the off-site hotels, plus you get all that great Disney holiday magic!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Did everyone see there are new offers for the onsite hotels for fall/winter?
> 
> Check this page out.
> 
> Looks like it covers October 1 through mid-December, either $300 off a four day/night package OR a fat room-only discount.
> 
> This is almost exactly the same time last year that they came out with the on-site deals (because I used one in October).
> 
> I know the number-crunchers on the boards last year said it brought the DLR hotels down much closer to the off-site hotels, plus you get all that great Disney holiday magic!
> 
> PHXscuba



Cool!  You know, I had a dream about the hotel rates going down a few nights ago, and I was being pressured by someone (not sure who) to book a room.  It didn't even dawn on me that it might be a premonition-type dream, and that good rates would actually come out this soon seeing that we are still waiting for the rest of the info on HalloweenTime).

The way I usually like to do things is to have my hotel booked well in advance, pay it all off and then deal with my Hopper (or AP, if I get one) either online right before I go to DLR or when I get there.  So that way, I have the biggest epxense out of the way ahead of time.  I generally like to book 3 nights (or 2, if need be).

However, things have been so topsy-turvy for me (financially) last year and this year that it has been hard to plan in advance.  I've had friends of mine - who usually go on Disney trips with me - either suddenly lose interest in DLR or move away to another state.  I have had sporadic work from clients, which means that money is unpredictable.

So I started putting aside Disney Gift Cards.  Like if I came across an extra $25, I would put it on a gift card.  An extra $50, put it on a gift card.  I have a few of them put aside and I just ordered another one.  Plus, from various survey or rewards sites, and my Disney Visa Rewards too, I will have more money coming in to put on yet another gift card.  It's better for me to put the 'pocket change' on gift cards immediately, because if I let the money sit around for too long I will end up spending it on something else.  At least this way I know it's going towards Disney, and that I can use all of these gift cards for another AP, a Hopper, a hotel stay, food, merchandise, PhotoPass, whatever.

So now I am in the position where I _may_ have accumulated enough in gift cards to, perhaps, put down a one-night deposit on a DLR hotel.  I decided that after my one-day DLR trips last year, a hotel most definitely comes in handy and enhances my experience overall.  It doesn't feel right to me if I don't stay overnight!!  And I get so much more accomplished, photo-wise, if I stay overnight and don't have to rush as much.

I just don't know if I want to go ahead and put down a one-night deposit on a room-only reservation for December to get something booked in advance now, or if I want to keep accumulating gift cards and then just decide how to allocate them later.  I would still have to pay for the rest of the reservation and then my admission as well, not to mention other things.  I mean, I can't wait too long to decide.  HalloweenTime starts next month and I haven't even figured out what I am doing about that, but my mind keeps jumping ahead to Christmas - because that's my favorite time!!!


----------



## grannyminnie

Sherry E said:


> Yes.  I am guessing that, as long as they do things like they did them in January of this year, you will probably still get to see It's a Small World Holiday in its full glory, because they will probably keep it up until mid-January while they dismantle Haunted Mansion Holiday.  IASWH - especially at nighttime - is absolutely gorgeous, so that will be wonderful if it's up while you are there.
> 
> Are you only at DLR for one day, or are you making a multi-day trip?  I would say that if you show up close to January 2nd and it's a multi-day trip, you will see the most holiday stuff on the first day, then fewer things on the second day, even fewer things the day after that, etc.  They do all the work overnight (taking everything down), so it's just a matter of how much they can get done in those hours.  If you don't show up until January 7th or something, there will probably not be too much left in the way of decorations - not in comparison to what it looks like in full holiday season.  You may see some traces of things/decorations here and there, but it won't be the full, immersive holiday experience.



Just one day, Sherry.  My husband I will be in LA for the Rose Bowl parade, and be visiting around other places.  As in the last two visits, I went to DL just for the day (he is a non-Disney fan), but those visits were in the summer.
I imagine it will be around the 3rd, 4th or 5th that I will be going to the park.
As per your suggestion, I will try and make it closer to Jan. 1st in order to see more decorations!  I have never seen an overlay in any attraction so am looking forward to that.


----------



## funatdisney

Well there hasn't been a picture posted for awhile, so I thought I would post two.


----------



## billwendy

Those pictures are so beautiful!! I cant wait to see that in real life!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

My pics don't even come close. It is jaw dropping amazing in real life.


----------



## MaiynaMouse

I haven't had a chance to catch up on this thread but can anyone tell me when the candlelight processional is this year?  I have been procrastinating booking our trip and I panicked today thinking maybe we won't be able to get into the hotel we want, when we want.  I was delighted when I went to book it and it was nearly 1/4 cheaper than when I originally looked......just want to verify the processional before I book.  Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

MaiynaMouse said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up on this thread but can anyone tell me when the candlelight processional is this year?  I have been procrastinating booking our trip and I panicked today thinking maybe we won't be able to get into the hotel we want, when we want.  I was delighted when I went to book it and it was nearly 1/4 cheaper than when I originally looked......just want to verify the processional before I book.  Thanks.



Welcome back!!

Unless Disney switches things up on us, as far as I know the CP _should_ be held on that very first weekend of December - the 4th and 5th.  

If it moves to DCA in 2011, as has been rumored, I wonder if the dates will change...


----------



## PHXscuba

Disneyland at Christmas thread: "I've fallen and I can't get up!"

Courtesy bump for Sherry

PHXscuba


----------



## Desert Dwellers

bump it up!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Disneyland at Christmas thread: "I've fallen and I can't get up!"
> 
> Courtesy bump for Sherry
> 
> PHXscuba



Thank you!  I was super busy yesterday (and so far today, too, so I haven't been able to tune in as much)!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so I have called Disney and have everything squared away I think.  Changed the hotel to PPH and went with all the suggestions and dropped the meal vouchers.  After talking it over with my dad, we decided that we didn't like the idea of having a meal voucher for x amount of money and then risking the chance of not using all the money on the meal and being out that money...so we went ahead and dropped the meal vouchers.  We are going to go with the gift cards.  We will also eat most, if not all, breakfast in our room before heading out to the park for the day.  This way we can save on the total cost of food.  Now we just need to make sure we are able to come up with all the money.  We still need to come up with the train money, which I should be really really close to having by the first of the month.  Then the food money and souveniers.  So, it looks like things are going to come together, it is going to be tight, but I really think we are going to pull it off.  Thank you Thank you Thank you so much for all the tips.  I am sure there will be more as it gets a little closer.  The CM did tell me there was a chance the current promotion will be extended so that we would be able to get in on it...so all we can do is hope and call back in a month.


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so I have called Disney and have everything squared away I think.  Changed the hotel to PPH and went with all the suggestions and dropped the meal vouchers.  After talking it over with my dad, we decided that we didn't like the idea of having a meal voucher for x amount of money and then risking the chance of not using all the money on the meal and being out that money...so we went ahead and dropped the meal vouchers.  We are going to go with the gift cards.  We will also eat most, if not all, breakfast in our room before heading out to the park for the day.  This way we can save on the total cost of food.  Now we just need to make sure we are able to come up with all the money.  We still need to come up with the train money, which I should be really really close to having by the first of the month.  Then the food money and souveniers.  So, it looks like things are going to come together, it is going to be tight, but I really think we are going to pull it off.  Thank you Thank you Thank you so much for all the tips.  I am sure there will be more as it gets a little closer.  The CM did tell me there was a chance the current promotion will be extended so that we would be able to get in on it...so all we can do is hope and call back in a month.



Thanks for updating us, Scrappinbear78! 

The main thing I am wondering, though, is was there much of price decrease from switching from the DLH to the PPH?  Was it very substantial?

I know you are hoping for a DLR hotel discount or promotion of some kind to extend through your trip, but since you will be at DLR over Christmas, it is next to impossible that you will get any kind of discount for your whole trip.  You may be lucky and get a discount on the first few nights of your trip, perhaps, but it won't last for the whole thing.  Take it from someone who looks for December hotel discounts every year - all of the good ones stop mid-month or right at/after the weekend before Christmas.

Honestly, your best bet if you really, really want to drop the hotel costs and the costs in general - and I can see that your family is still struggling to make this trip happen - is to go with one of those off-property hotels I mentioned that's across the street. The walk to the gates of the parks will be no farther than the walk from the PPH - and in some cases, even a tad bit closer - and you will shave off so much money just in hotel costs alone, which will free up more money for souvenirs and food (so you can enjoy eating more than one or two meals in the DLR restaurants).

Otherwise, I'm glad you got rid of the dining vouchers.  I think those work much better for WDW than for DLR.

Hopefully, you will be able to make some good money teaching scrapbooking to kids!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I am also relieved that you dropped the vouchers! I think you will have so much more control over your food budget. You can split meals, buy snacks, eat brunch one day instead of three meals, eat outside the park etc.

Food and souvenirs are always the most flexible part of the budget. If you don't have as much as you hoped, you can buy more snacks/breakfast foods and not so much in the parks. Same with souvenirs -- I'm always amazed what my kids think is the best souvenir -- a $10 necklace, $8 snowglobe, $12 lightsaber -- those were what my kids wanted our last big trip when I told them they could each pick one "reasonable" thing.

If it comes down to staying offsite vs. onsite for a vast difference, be sure to watch those cancellation dates and fees. While the PPH hotel would be awesome, many of the hotels on Harbor are closer to the front gates.

Did you ever ask about handicapped-accessible rooms if two of you are using wheelchairs?

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I am also relieved that you dropped the vouchers! I think you will have so much more control over your food budget. You can split meals, buy snacks, eat brunch one day instead of three meals, eat outside the park etc.
> 
> Food and souvenirs are always the most flexible part of the budget. If you don't have as much as you hoped, you can buy more snacks/breakfast foods and not so much in the parks. Same with souvenirs -- I'm always amazed what my kids think is the best souvenir -- a $10 necklace, $8 snowglobe, $12 lightsaber -- those were what my kids wanted our last big trip when I told them they could each pick one "reasonable" thing.
> 
> If it comes down to staying offsite vs. onsite for a vast difference, *be sure to watch those cancellation dates and fees*. While the PPH hotel would be awesome, many of the hotels on Harbor are closer to the front gates.
> 
> Did you ever ask about handicapped-accessible rooms if two of you are using wheelchairs?
> 
> PHXscuba



There shouldn't be any fees IF they have a Room-Only booking (not a package) and if they cancel or switch the hotel more than 5 days before they are due to arrive at PPH.  But to get a full refund in time for the trip, of course, they'd need to cancel in enough time to collect the money, which sometimes takes a while.

Still, if I were in Scrappinbear78's shoes, I would hang on to the PPH reservation for a little while longer, BUT right now I would also be booking an off-property hotel across the street (what's across the street?  Tropicana?  Desert Inn?  Best Western?) that requires no money up front, to keep that reservation as a back-up - just in case - while I figured out if I could really swing the PPH or not.  Then I would time it just so and cancel PPH (if necessary) in enough time to get my money back, and stick with the offsite hotel.


----------



## scrappinbear78

First off, I know I won't be able to get a discount for the full time we are there...if at all.  There is still a HUGE chance we may not even go.  At this point, I am getting so frustrated with all of it...I don't even know if it is even worth all the stress and frustration.  I did make sure they noted that there is going to be 2 wheelchairs, but from everything I have read...not only on this thread, but other places...that it doesn't matter what you tell them, there is NO gurantee that you are even going to get a room to accomadate you.  That in itself is frustrating.  When I called and dropped the meal vouchers and swiched hotels...the total price was decreased by $1850.  So, it was a HUGE difference.  The total bill for the park hopper and PPH is now $3907.  So, MUCH better than it was before.  I just don't know if it is worth the stress to continue to worry about all of the other things.  Now I know why we don't EVER go on vacation.


----------



## joeybear

We are also thinking of taking our kids this year. My son's bday is one week exactly before Christmas, so we were thinking of going that week & actually leaving on Christmas day.  Is that week crazy crowded?? I mean what are we talking about for wait.....is it worth it or should we go earlier in the month. I really was hoping that week would work out.  We were going to do the parks for 4 days and then universal, seaworl & maybe the zoo?  Thoughts & advice?


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> First off, I know I won't be able to get a discount for the full time we are there...if at all.  There is still a HUGE chance we may not even go.  At this point, I am getting so frustrated with all of it...I don't even know if it is even worth all the stress and frustration.  I did make sure they noted that there is going to be 2 wheelchairs, but from everything I have read...not only on this thread, but other places...that it doesn't matter what you tell them, there is NO gurantee that you are even going to get a room to accomadate you.  That in itself is frustrating.  When I called and dropped the meal vouchers and swiched hotels...the total price was decreased by $1850.  So, it was a HUGE difference.  The total bill for the park hopper and PPH is now $3907.  So, MUCH better than it was before.  I just don't know if it is worth the stress to continue to worry about all of the other things.  Now I know why we don't EVER go on vacation.



An $1850 drop in price is huge!!  That's a great start!  Don't be discouraged - we all go through planning stress.  It pays off in the end, though.  You just kind of have to trudge ahead and look at the realistic limitations of the situation (money-wise), be flexible and open to changing things around, which we have all had to do to different degrees, and plan around that.  And if it's too much hassle for you, then you'll go another year.

Most likely you will get the accessible room you want.  DLR is pretty good about delivering the rooms/requests that the guests want.  They just have to say up front that they cannot guarantee anything for legal reasons, I suppose, but usually, if requested enough in advance, the guests get what they want.


----------



## Sherry E

joeybear said:


> We are also thinking of taking our kids this year. My son's bday is one week exactly before Christmas, so we were thinking of going that week & actually leaving on Christmas day.  Is that week crazy crowded?? I mean what are we talking about for wait.....is it worth it or should we go earlier in the month. I really was hoping that week would work out.  We were going to do the parks for 4 days and then universal, seaworl & maybe the zoo?  Thoughts & advice?



*If* you can swing going to DLR earlier in December, I would opt for that.  It will definitely be less crowded.  If you can only go the week before, 4 days in the parks should be a good amount of time to get things done.  If you only had a day or two, then crowds might be more of an issue.

I've gone on the weekend immediately before Christmas for 3 years in a row, and last year was, by far, the most crowded.  DL reached capacity early on.  The line for Haunted Mansion Holiday was 45 minutes before 11:00 a.m.  IASW Holiday was a mob scene at night.  The POTC line was longer than I had seen it in almost 20 years!  Weekdays are better, I'm sure.

But, again, you'll have 4 days, so that should be enough time to kind of space everything out and manage the crowds.


----------



## joeybear

I am now thinking maybe not such a perfect plan??  This is my children't first & potentially only Disneyland trip and if it is so crowded....have to weigh the season perfectness against a time where we can relax & maybe take more of it in....I just don't know:


----------



## goldies 5

joeybear,  You will love the Holiday Season at DLR.  But I agree with Sherry. Go eariler if possible. I have experienced the week before once and I am never going to again.  Lots of people are okay with the crowds and like the atmosphere.  I am just not one of them.  
We have found the week before TG week and the first full week in December to be great times to go.  We have gone the second week also.  It seems a little busier in IMHO but still very manageable.  
If you find that you can only go when busy, read the boards and get as much knowledge as possible, because you can both make it work and enjoy it.
my biggest reccomendation would be to stay onsite.  You can use MM, on days available.  This alone makes a huge difference, when busy.


----------



## Sherry E

joeybear said:


> I am now thinking maybe not such a perfect plan??  This is my children't first & potentially only Disneyland trip and if it is so crowded....have to weigh the season perfectness against a time where we can relax & maybe take more of it in....I just don't know:



Well, I think your children will absolutely love Disneyland at Christmastime.  There are so many wonderful things to see and do during that time.  As you can tell from the photos in this thread, it's absolutely amazing.  For that reason alone - and because it may be the only trip - I think you should do it.  If possible, try to swing an early December trip (like the first week or maybe the second week).  If not, you'll have several days - some of which have to be weekdays - and you'll be able to plan for it.  It'll work out.  The crowds after Christmas are much worse!  But I was shocked last year by how crowded it was on the weekend before Christmas in comparison to 2008 and 2007.



goldies 5 said:


> joeybear,  You will love the Holiday Season at DLR.  But I agree with Sherry. Go eariler if possible. I have experienced the week before once and I am never going to again.  Lots of people are okay with the crowds and like the atmosphere.  I am just not one of them.
> We have found the week before TG week and the first full week in December to be great times to go.  We have gone the second week also.  It seems a little busier in IMHO but still very manageable.
> If you find that you can only go when busy, read the boards and get as much knowledge as possible, because you can both make it work and enjoy it.
> my biggest reccomendation would be to stay onsite.  You can use MM, on days available.  This alone makes a huge difference, when busy.



Exactly! ^^^ All of this is excellent advice and observation!!


----------



## goldies 5

I love the Chrsitmas Parade.


----------



## sierranevada

Hey scrappinbear78, so glad you were able to switch to the PPH and drop the vouchers - that is quite a savings!  The PPH is wonderfully decorated and will be magical to stay at!

And I agree with Sherry, I would be surprised if you did not get an accessible room - especially since you will have 2 wheelchairs.  I would even call back closer to the trip to make sure it is noted in the ressies and stress how important it is.

Eating breakfast in the room and bringing lots of snacks and water to the parks also really helps save money (my pet peeve is the price of water in the parks!).  Or you can bring a refillable water bottle and use it in the parks.  We even usually has some sandwich meats and bring sandwiches in a few times.  My son's favorite thing to do is eat lunch in the Tiki Room - and yes, it is allowed.

Have a wonderful time and check back in.


----------



## specialks

sierranevada said:


> Hey scrappinbear78, so glad you were able to switch to the PPH and drop the vouchers - that is quite a savings!  The PPH is wonderfully decorated and will be magical to stay at!
> 
> And I agree with Sherry, I would be surprised if you did not get an accessible room - especially since you will have 2 wheelchairs.  I would even call back closer to the trip to make sure it is noted in the ressies and stress how important it is.
> 
> Eating breakfast in the room and bringing lots of snacks and water to the parks also really helps save money (my pet peeve is the price of water in the parks!).  Or you can bring a refillable water bottle and use it in the parks.  We even usually has some sandwich meats and bring sandwiches in a few times.  My son's favorite thing to do is eat lunch in the Tiki Room - and yes, it is allowed.
> 
> Have a wonderful time and check back in.



Wow -- finally caught back up.  Have been off the boards for a while this summer and realized the last page I read was #65.

sierranevada -- eating our packed lunch in the Tiki Room is one of our favorite things to do which we discovered last year.  Shhh, don't let too many people find out.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

joeybear said:


> We are also thinking of taking our kids this year. My son's bday is one week exactly before Christmas, so we were thinking of going that week & actually leaving on Christmas day.  Is that week crazy crowded?? I mean what are we talking about for wait.....is it worth it or should we go earlier in the month. I really was hoping that week would work out.  We were going to do the parks for 4 days and then universal, seaworl & maybe the zoo?  Thoughts & advice?



We went that week last year (DS's bday is the 18th) and we did fine with a plan. HOWEVER, it was our 3rd trip that year so we opted not to even bother with rides that had super long lines.

I agree with Sherry, if you can go even a week earlier it would be a lot better.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

PHXscuba said:


> So are you paying for extra nights at one of the DL hotels, or moving to another hotel for first/last nights?
> 
> I guess the reason I'm asking is because if you have five-day park tickets but are staying eight at the same hotel, that doesn't mean you have to use the tickets on consecutive days. You could do a couple park days, take a day off to swim in the pool, do Downtown Disney, a movie, Legoland, whatever, then go back a couple days, and repeat. It might keep the non-Disney-day costs down.
> 
> I'm not sure about the meal plan tickets, if they have to be used the same days or if they are just straight vouchers per-meal or dollar amount. I do know they aren't very widely used because they aren't very flexible. Perhaps look into that part more and see if you could save some money not using a meal plan -- by doing breakfast in your room, or splitting meals, or eating some meals outside the park. The food costs add up quickly! If you want the "pre-paid" convenience, put the money on a Disney gift card?
> 
> Best of luck,
> PHXscuba



We used the dining plan for our trip Nov/Dec 2007.  Each member of the travel party received a booklet of vouchers in different $ denominations and a couple more specific such as One Character Breakfast, One Lunch in the Park.  We could use these anywhere in the park including the snack carts (great for hot chocolate and churros).  We were also able to use them at the Coffee Shop and Croc and Bits at the DLH hotel.  

I would not buy a dining package to cover every day of the trip but would for about half the length of stay allowing some flexibility for breakfasts etc...  We were there for 8 days and purchased four day dining plan.  We enjoyed two Character Breakfasts and Lunch at Ariels Grotto through vouchers.  The dollar denominations could be used towards these.  We would also use predominantly for lunch and snacks throughout each day.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I have just finished the whole thread, I started a week or so ago.  Thank you to everyone for sharing such a wonderful amount of information.

We spent 8 days in the DL and DCA in 2007.  We arrived the Sunday after Thanksgiving and stayed until the Monday after the Candlelight Processional.  We stayed at the DLH.  

We found the Monday was a busier day but not crazy, we barely had any wait at all on lines for the rest of the week.  The Friday afternoon before the Processional picked up and the Saturday and Sunday were the busiest two days we had while there, still the lines were still not too bad.  Main Street was crazy on the afternoons.  

The processional sounded and looked amazing, we did not try to stay for the whole performance but could see down Main Street from the hub and we also walked past very slowly to catch a glimpse and we loitered in the entrance area to listen for most of the performance.


This was our first Christmas/Holiday Experience at Disney.  When we got home we found that our Christmas was not the same, we felt that we had Christmas early whilst at Disney.  We all joked that spending Christmas Day at Disneyland would be an experience to try despite it being much busier.

So that is what we are doing, we have just booked 6 days at the GCH for Christmas 20  We will arrive on the 21st Dec and stay through to the 27th.  

I thought I would post some pictures from the DLH that we took at Christmas.  I wanted to take home the tree in the lobby of the Wonder Tower where we stayed.





The Tree in the DLH Lobby





The Tree in Wonder Tower Lobby






11.
Baubles on the Wonder Tree


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> I have just finished the whole thread, I started a week or so ago.  Thank you to everyone for sharing such a wonderful amount of information.
> 
> We spent 8 days in the DL and DCA in 2007.  We arrived the Sunday after Thanksgiving and stayed until the Monday after the Candlelight Processional.  We stayed at the DLH.
> 
> We found the Monday was a busier day but not crazy, we barely had any wait at all on lines for the rest of the week.  The Friday afternoon before the Processional picked up and the Saturday and Sunday were the busiest two days we had while there, still the lines were still not too bad.  Main Street was crazy on the afternoons.
> 
> The processional sounded and looked amazing, we did not try to stay for the whole performance but could see down Main Street from the hub and we also walked past very slowly to catch a glimpse and we loitered in the entrance area to listen for most of the performance.
> 
> 
> This was our first Christmas/Holiday Experience at Disney.  When we got home we found that our Christmas was not the same, we felt that we had Christmas early whilst at Disney.  We all joked that spending Christmas Day at Disneyland would be an experience to try despite it being much busier.
> 
> So that is what we are doing, we have just booked 6 days at the GCH for Christmas 20  We will arrive on the 21st Dec and stay through to the 27th.
> 
> I thought I would post some pictures from the DLH that we took at Christmas.  I wanted to take home the tree in the lobby of the Wonder Tower where we stayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tree in the DLH Lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tree in Wonder Tower Lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> Baubles on the Wonder Tree



areweindisneyyet!!!!  

Welcome to the Disney at Christmas super thread!!!  I am so happy you joined us!!  I was so excited to see that, (a) we had a new person jumping in on this wonderful thread, (b) you took the time to read through the entire thread and enjoy all the photos, and (c) you posted some amazing pictures of your own - and might I add, these trees/decorations in the DLH are something we have not seen much of in this thread at all.  (I posted some DLH tree photos a while back, but they were taken much earlier this decade and the trees have changed since then!)  

You've shown us a whole new aspect of the holiday season at DLR (and the DLH) that we have not really seen in this thread so far!!

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful photos and for joining in with us!!


----------



## PHXscuba

OOOOO! Do you know how PERFECT that Wonder lobby tree would look in my living room?! It is absolutely gorgeous! And I love the blue ribbons on the other lobby tree.

I am a huge Christmas tree fan. When we moved into this house with a high living room ceiling about 5 years ago, DH gave me a big tree soon afterward and it is my baby. Even though it is a royal pain to set up and take down, I love having it. I can't wait to see all of the trees at DLR.

I am taking my van, with the seats that fold down .... hmm.... you don't think Disneyland would miss one measly little tree, would they?

PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

699 trees at DLR. What's one tree?  Sherry, you would have one less tree to photograph.


----------



## OctoberDisney

oooooh!  Thanks for posting the pics of the trees in the lobby.  I just told DH that I added more to our schedule...we HAVE to go visit each of the 3 DLR hotel lobbies while we are there! 
I"m getting   that 4.5 days isn't enough!  So much to do!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I have found photos of two more trees at the DLH.  One is outside Goofy's Kitchen and the other is where Santa comes to visit the DLH.











The Santa Tree and its presents






Goofy's Kitchen

Walking back to the hotel each night we loved the Downtown Disney tree as well.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> areweindisneyyet!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Disney at Christmas super thread!!!  I am so happy you joined us!!  I was so excited to see that, (a) we had a new person jumping in on this wonderful thread, (b) you took the time to read through the entire thread and enjoy all the photos, and (c) you posted some amazing pictures of your own - and might I add, these trees/decorations in the DLH are something we have not seem much of in this thread at all.  (I posted some DLH tree photos a while back, but they were taken much earlier this decade and the trees have changed since then!)
> 
> You've shown us a whole new aspect of the holiday season at DLR (and the DLH) that we have not really seen in this thread so far!!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful photos and for joining in with us!!



Thank you for making me feel so welcome.  So many of the wonderful photos of the thread have sparked memories.  My girls would love to see Disney not decorated for Christmas ... just normal, but now that I know about the Holiday Season I don't think I can go back


----------



## areweindisneyyet

PHXscuba said:


> OOOOO! Do you know how PERFECT that Wonder lobby tree would look in my living room?! It is absolutely gorgeous! And I love the blue ribbons on the other lobby tree.
> 
> I am a huge Christmas tree fan. When we moved into this house with a high living room ceiling about 5 years ago, DH gave me a big tree soon afterward and it is my baby. Even though it is a royal pain to set up and take down, I love having it. I can't wait to see all of the trees at DLR.
> 
> I am taking my van, with the seats that fold down .... hmm.... you don't think Disneyland would miss one measly little tree, would they?
> 
> PHXscuba




Fun at Disney
699 trees at DLR. What's one tree?  Sherry, you would have one less tree to photograph. 


  I tried that on my husband, he just laughed.  I was sure that it would fit amongst our luggage as we flew home.  No sense of adventure me thinks.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Again Everyone,

I have not been on the boards for a bit so I spent the time to catch up.  Since we got back from San Diego's Comic Con I have been busy getting my son ready for school.  He is not happy I cannot understand why?

Well since I decided to stay at the Sheraton Park Hotel I started to do more thinking.  I followed your advice and bought the Birnbaum Guide's book on Disneyland and have been reading it on the train while going and coming home from work.  Since I was there the last time in the late 80's it was interesting to see all the new changes.  I was planing on arriving on Dec 21th and just going to Medieval Times that evening for the dinner show, then the next day on Wednesday going to Universal studios for the day.  That would have then given us  Thursday through Sunday to spend at Disneyland.  We would fly home Monday the 27th.

Well, since reading the guide book I was thinking maybe we should fly in on Monday night on the 20th so then we can spend Tuesday at Disneyland and still go to Medieval Times for Dinner.  Now my question to all you wonderful knowledgeable people  is this?  Should we go to Universal Studios on Friday or Saturday?  The book says the least crowded days to go are Tues-Thurs and the most crowded day is Saturday.  I would have 5 days instead of 4 to spend in Disneyland but I cannot decide which day would be the best to skip?

I will get my hotel reservations called in next week, then I will start saving for the park hopper tickets and everything else.  Wish I could win the Lotto   Let me know what you all think.


----------



## amamax2

OctoberDisney said:


> oooooh!  Thanks for posting the pics of the trees in the lobby.  I just told DH that I added more to our schedule...we HAVE to go visit each of the 3 DLR hotel lobbies while we are there!
> I"m getting   that 4.5 days isn't enough!  So much to do!



I so agree.  I have three days and am thinking I need to send DH and the boys off to the parks one day while I just wander the resort taking pictures and drinking in the atmosphere.  We've been twice during the Christmas season, but I haven't seen any of these things?  Where was I?????

Thanks for all the recent pictures everyone - we all needed them!


----------



## goldies 5

Thanks for sharing- areweindisneyyet
Great photos.


----------



## RedRosePrincess

Does the "snow" fall once a day on Main Street? I swear it happened twice a night but I don't remember. Its been a while since I've been to DL during Christmastime.

Also, what time does it normally happen?


----------



## Sherry E

RedRosePrincess said:


> Does the "snow" fall once a day on Main Street? I swear it happened twice a night but I don't remember. Its been a while since I've been to DL during Christmastime.
> 
> Also, what time does it normally happen?



I think you're right - I _think_ the snow falls twice a night.  I'm not sure of the times, though.  It seems like whenever we caught the snowfall or were near it when it was happening, I didn't look at the time.  But I'm sure someone here must have an approximate idea of the times.


----------



## Sherry E

areweindisneyyet said:


> I have found photos of two more trees at the DLH.  One is outside Goofy's Kitchen and the other is where Santa comes to visit the DLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Santa Tree and its presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy's Kitchen
> 
> Walking back to the hotel each night we loved the Downtown Disney tree as well.



That Goofy's Kitchen tree has always been one of my favorites.  I like the trees that carry more of a theme - and not all of the DLR trees have clearly defined themes that correlate to their specific areas, which surprises me.  The Goofy's tree is one that is a little bit whimsical, a little off-kilter and very colorful.  It matches the carpet coloring!!  The ToonTown tree is another one that I have always liked because it matches the colors and theme of that land.  And I like the tree in Pooh Corner because it has the dripping 'hunny' pots.  Otherwise, it's hard to find trees that really seem to tell you what land you are in by looking at them.  Many of them are just pretty trees with no real theme.



areweindisneyyet said:


> Thank you for making me feel so welcome.  So many of the wonderful photos of the thread have sparked memories.  My girls would love to see Disney not decorated for Christmas ... just normal, but now that I know about the Holiday Season I don't think I can go back



I know what you mean.  I've spoiled myself.  It's been hard for me to do any 'regular' DLR trips at all anymore.  Even though I grew up with non-holiday Disneyland and that was perfectly fine with me, once I experienced the holiday season for the first time, it was hard to want to go at any other time!!  Even though I love HalloweenTime too, it just doesn't compare.  It's not that I wouldn't have fun going to DLR on a non-Christmas season day, but it's so much prettier and more magical during the holidays!!



areweindisneyyet said:


> Fun at Disney
> 699 trees at DLR. What's one tree?  Sherry, you would have one less tree to photograph.
> 
> 
> I tried that on my husband, he just laughed.  I was sure that it would fit amongst our luggage as we flew home.  No sense of adventure me thinks.



One less tree to hunt down - that's right!!!  Only 699 - that makes the quest easier!!  I wish I had thought of starting my tree hunt sooner.  Last year was not a good year for tree hunting since my trip was so short and DLR was so crowded.  I should have begun the tree hunt in 2008!!

Honestly, as much as I don't like the idea of going to DLR without my friends who would normally accompany me, I really, really think that the only way I will be able to fully get into 'picture mode' and put up my antenna to start scouting out interesting photo ops is to go solo - for several days.  That's the only way (for me).  A one-day trip won't be enough.  I think I just have to really embrace a full-fledged multi-day solo trip and start snapping away like crazy!!



AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi Again Everyone,
> 
> I have not been on the boards for a bit so I spent the time to catch up.  Since we got back from San Diego's Comic Con I have been busy getting my son ready for school.  He is not happy I cannot understand why?
> 
> Well since I decided to stay at the Sheraton Park Hotel I started to do more thinking.  I followed your advice and bought the Birnbaum Guide's book on Disneyland and have been reading it on the train while going and coming home from work.  Since I was there the last time in the late 80's it was interesting to see all the new changes.  I was planing on arriving on Dec 21th and just going to Medieval Times that evening for the dinner show, then the next day on Wednesday going to Universal studios for the day.  That would have then given us  Thursday through Sunday to spend at Disneyland.  We would fly home Monday the 27th.
> 
> Well, since reading the guide book I was thinking maybe we should fly in on Monday night on the 20th so then we can spend Tuesday at Disneyland and still go to Medieval Times for Dinner.  Now my question to all you wonderful knowledgeable people  is this?  Should we go to Universal Studios on Friday or Saturday?  The book says the least crowded days to go are Tues-Thurs and the most crowded day is Saturday.  I would have 5 days instead of 4 to spend in Disneyland but I cannot decide which day would be the best to skip?
> 
> I will get my hotel reservations called in next week, then I will start saving for the park hopper tickets and everything else.  Wish I could win the Lotto   Let me know what you all think.



Well, hmmm...I'm not sure how busy Universal would be on Saturday, but I'm inclined to think you should skip DLR on Saturday because that day would likely be the most crowded.  So I suppose that Saturday would be the best day for Universal.

Maybe someone else has some ideas on that?


----------



## goldies 5

I  agree with Sherry about the Universal, because driving through LA on a Sat. can be bad enough.  During the week is a nightmare.


----------



## goldies 5

Well I just found some of last years schedule.  I have Friday Dec.  11-Sun. Dec 13.  The hours are obviously longer on the weekend.  But I was mainly trying to remember the snow.  It appears on my schedule to only happen once.  After the Believe Fireworks at 9:25pm.  Now I thought in past years I have seen snow twice also- but I think it may only be on the nights of Fantasmic playing twice, which is usually the weekend or very crowded times.
I am not 100% on that, but I do know it did not snow twice  on the weekdays when we were there.


----------



## Sherry E

goldies 5 said:


> Well I just found some of last years schedule.  I have Friday Dec.  11-Sun. Dec 13.  The hours are obviously longer on the weekend.  But I was mainly trying to remember the snow.  It appears on my schedule to only happen once.  After the Believe Fireworks at 9:25pm.  Now I thought in past years I have seen snow twice also- but I think it may only be on the nights of Fantasmic playing twice, which is usually the weekend or very crowded times.
> I am not 100% on that, but I do know it did not snow twice  on the weekdays when we were there.



Okay, that would make sense with what I vaguely recall too, then.  I've only been there on weekends (including Fridays) during the season, so that would explain why I thought I remembered snow falling twice.  So I guess that means that on Mon-Thurs, it only falls once?


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Thanks for the beautiful pics, *areweindisneyyet*.  Every year I send Christmas cards with a pic of the kids so that far-away relatives can see how they're growing.  Last year, I made a photo holiday card with one of our Photopass pictures from our July 2009 trip.  

We will not be in DL until Dec. 28, but everyone's DL holiday pictures are so pretty, I'm inspired to do something else.  I think I will have our holiday cards addressed, stamped and otherwise ready to go.  Then I take some shots of the kids in front of some of these gorgeous trees.  I'm sure I can find a one hour photo lab somewhere in the resort.  I'll just bring some glue dots, slap a photo in each card and mail our cards from DL.  They may not get to everyone until after New Year's, but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## goldies 5

Just in case anyone is worried.  They do the Fireworks and snow even on CM party days.  At about 5:45, right before they close.


----------



## OctoberDisney

Is there a cast member party already planned for December?  What is the date? TIA


----------



## Sherry E

OctoberDisney said:


> Is there a cast member party already planned for December?  What is the date? TIA



I think the CM parties are held on two nights in the week following the Candlelight Processional.  So if the CP is happening on December 4th and 5th this year, then the CM parties would be right after that, but I can't recall if they are held on Tuesday and Wednesday, Tuesday and Thursday, or Wednesday and Thursday!!  Something tells me that the CM parties are probably on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## goldies 5

The CM parties  have been on Mon. and Tues. and these are great days at the park.  Low crowds, and CAP would stay open until 9:00 which was considered late.  That was before WOC though, so who knows how  that will affect the crowd rate at CAP this year on those two nights, if at all.  Most people would leave DL and not even bother with CAP on those days before.  I did notice a slight increase last year, but it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Eeee-va

Last year the Wednesday and Thursday after the Cast Member parties were wonderful, too.  Crowds were fairly low but that year, Disneyland was open until 11 PM, with 2 showings of Fantasmic!, perhaps, as someone on the DISboards speculated, to compensate for the early closures on Monday and Tuesday.  IMO, as fun as it was, the crowds did not warrant those hours at all.  When we entered the park about 2:30 Wednesday afternoon, Space Mountain and Indy both had just 20 minute lines!  

This year, DCA finally has a nighttime show, so I'm not sure Disney will extend Disneyland's hours after the Cast Member parties this year.  I imagine crowds those days will _probably_ remain light, though...unless 10,000 people read the DISboards and decide those days are great to visit.


----------



## Sherry E

Ive got to aim for going to DLR in that golden period of time - the first week of December, when crowds are lighter.  I just can't deal with another pre-Christmas weekend trip like last year, where it was too crowded to think, let alone move around!!

I keep hearing wonderful stories of how delightfully uncrowded it is in the parks right after Thanksgiving and in that first week or two of December.  I must experience this for myself!!


----------



## funatdisney

One of my favorite and best memories of Disneyland occurred on the first Wednesday of December about 8 years ago. My DH gave me a day trip to Disneyland as an early xmas present. The kids were very young and we didn't start getting APs yet. So it was just DH and me. 

It was so delightful to walk down Main street with no kids, no crowds and just DH and me. I remember making a point of studying each window on Main Street. How often does that happen? I stopped at each window and studied every detail. Then I got to the Candy Palace window. Two CMs were making candy canes by hand. I have never seen this done before. I was fascinated on the process of rolling, no coaxing the cane out of the hugest disk of peppermint candy. I stood at the window all by myself for at least 20 minutes. The candy maker CM would roll and roll the candy disk, pushing the candy forward with each roll. Soon there was a long rope coaxed out of the disk. He would cut it when it reached a certain length. The young CM next to him would weigh the rope and place it on a wooden mold, shaking his head in disbelief that the candy weighed exactly the weight it should be. I will never forget this experience and that was one of the best xmas presents I have ever received from my DH

Yes, Sherry, try to go during the first week of December. It make your favorite time of the year more enjoyable and precious.


----------



## specialks

Eeee-va said:


> Last year the Wednesday and Thursday after the Cast Member parties were wonderful, too.  Crowds were fairly low but that year, Disneyland was open until 11 PM, with 2 showings of Fantasmic!, perhaps, as someone on the DISboards speculated, to compensate for the early closures on Monday and Tuesday.  IMO, as fun as it was, the crowds did not warrant those hours at all.  When we entered the park about 2:30 Wednesday afternoon, Space Mountain and Indy both had just 20 minute lines!
> 
> This year, DCA finally has a nighttime show, so I'm not sure Disney will extend Disneyland's hours after the Cast Member parties this year.  I imagine crowds those days will _probably_ remain light, though...unless 10,000 people read the DISboards and decide those days are great to visit.



Wow, I am excited to hear this.  Our last 2 visits have been during Sept after school starts and we have been spoiled with not bad waits (although last year we moved a week later and ended on the Halloween launch and the crowds were much busier than the previous year).  I have been really wanting to go for the Christmas decor so we decided to go at the beginning of Dec; then we received the school calendar and there is a major 1st grade concert on Dec 6th so we are moving our dates to Dec 7-14.  Sounds like it is going to be a great time to go!  There is a major convention in town Dec 6-8 and I have noticed that there is limited to no availability in some of the hotels around the convention center and the ones with rooms have inflated prices.


----------



## gritz

tksbaskets said:


> Welcome!  If you'd like holiday maps from last year PM me and I'll send you a set.
> 
> TK



TKSBASKETS: Would you mind sending me the holiday maps please? I tried to PM you, but since I'm new, it won't let me.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I keep hearing wonderful stories of how delightfully uncrowded it is in the parks right after Thanksgiving and in that first week or two of December.  I must experience this for myself!!



You are right that going to DL during the first or 2nd week of December is great. I was there the 2nd weekend of December last year and it was uncrowded during our stay (but it was raining during that weekend). I like it when the park is not crowded during the Christmas season (especially during my birthday week is very special).


----------



## Sherry E

Better bump this - it moved to Page 2!


----------



## tksbaskets

gritz said:


> TKSBASKETS: Would you mind sending me the holiday maps please? I tried to PM you, but since I'm new, it won't let me.



Welcome gritz!  You won't be new for long   I sent YOU a PM with my email address.  Let me know if you get it.  I always keep up with my favorite Disney Land at Christmas thread


----------



## MattsPrincess

I can't believe how close it's getting! This will be our second time to DLR, but I think i'm honestly more excited for this one! (and the last trip was my first time ever!)


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> I can't believe how close it's getting! This will be our second time to DLR, but I think i'm honestly more excited for this one! (and the last trip was my first time ever!)



It really is getting close!  Just under 3 months (your trip is in November, right?). Three months will pass in no time at all.  I am thinking back to what I was doing 3 months ago to sort of give myself an idea of how quickly the time has passed.  Then I remembered - I was watching the "LOST" series finale. That show ended exactly 3 months ago, and I recall it vividly!  I can't believe it's been 3 months since the finale, so, therefore, I know November will be here in the blink of an eye too!

You picked a great time to go for your second trip!!  I know you were planning on a Halloween trip for a while, but it is almost sounding like HalloweenTime this year may be a little bit scaled back (no decorations in DCA, it appears so far) due to WoC or all the work that's being done for the billion dollar makeover.  So I have a hunch you chose wisely in switching to a holiday trip instead.  Christmas time is such a big deal at DLR that it will be much more thorough and all-encompassing than it looks like Halloween might be this year.


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a bump again.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I'll ask a burning question to keep the discussion moving.

It looks like my friend and I will likely be going the first weekend in December, but MAYBE the second weekend. Friday and Saturday whichever  weekend.

I know the Candlelight Processional is the first weekend and clogs Main Street during evening hours. The second weekend has the Christmas parade taping Saturday during the day.

Presuming I have those details straight, *which is more difficult to avoid/work around*? Our priorities are seeing the special holiday decor/rides/fireworks/snow etc. and riding some favorite rides, all gloriously kid-free! *Any thoughts on comparing the general crowds levels also?* The same passes are allowed/blocked out both weekends.

PHXscuba


----------



## nottellin'

Hi all! I haven't had time to read through this whole thread, so I am sorry if my questions are repeats.
This will be our first year going to DLR for Christmas. We were supposed to go last year but DH was too busy at work to get the time off 

Anyway, do you think this year will be busy? I know that nobody knows for sure, but I read that 2008 was really slow, but last year was crazy. I just wanted to see if anyone has *ideas* on how it will be. We will be going from Dec 20-28th, if that helps at all.

My other question is do you think they will lower that rates on the Disney hotels? I know that the rate calendar hasn't been released yet, but are the rates that come up now typically the same for the holiday season? I'm pretty set on staying onsite because it is Christmas, but DH thinks that rates are crazy! We do have Ap's but at this point it is only the 10% off of whatever rate they have right now.

Last question, how soon should I book? When do the hotels start to sell out? I wanted to wait until mid-September just to make sure DH can have the dates off for sure. Would that be waiting too long?

Sorry for the long post, and sorry if I posted tons of repeats.

Thanks all!


----------



## goldies 5

I am checking rates daily too.  I did go ahead and book room only  with the Fall promo.  You just need to put down one nights stay and you can change it if you need to.


----------



## bumbershoot

PHXscuba, I would go for the CP days.  CP as far as I've ever been able to tell (and we went during that time in '07 and '08) only clogs up the very front of the park, at least during the day.  So you just have to make sure you're in DCA or take the train to the "back" of the park, or take the monorail if you're near the DTD station, to avoid the mess.


----------



## PHXscuba

Good transportation tips, Bumbershoot. Thanks!

What time do they actually run the Candlelight Processional? I am guessing evening time for the "candle" part of the name. I am only concerned with it clogging Main Street in terms of the evening activities like fireworks, snowfall, etc. I can just see the CP finishing and that mass of people all turning around and overrunning Main Street and the Hub. How does that timing work?

I never really paid attention to the whole CP thing because I thought it might be a long time before I got there at Christmastime!

PHXscuba


----------



## OctoberDisney

PHXscuba said:


> OK, I'll ask a burning question to keep the discussion moving.
> 
> It looks like my friend and I will likely be going the first weekend in December, but MAYBE the second weekend. Friday and Saturday whichever  weekend.
> 
> I know the Candlelight Processional is the first weekend and clogs Main Street during evening hours. The second weekend has the Christmas parade taping Saturday during the day.
> 
> Presuming I have those details straight, *which is more difficult to avoid/work around*? Our priorities are seeing the special holiday decor/rides/fireworks/snow etc. and riding some favorite rides, all gloriously kid-free! *Any thoughts on comparing the general crowds levels also?* The same passes are allowed/blocked out both weekends.
> 
> PHXscuba



OK, we'll definitely be there the 2nd weekend.  In the parks the 10th to the 14th.  Does anyone know details about the taping of the Christmas parade?  Will it be crowded?  Will there be Disney "celebrities"?  (Like, Zach and Cody...LOL).  Anything?
Yikes, we were hoping for all of our days to be nice and slow!


----------



## Peri

last year the taping of the Christmas parade was in NOVEMBER not December, I think you are off a couple weeks.


----------



## goldies 5

I stay away from the CP area, but at night when it is over you feel lke you have the whole park to yourself.  People really clear out of there, especially on Sunday night.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

We will be at WDW for Halloween (I miss Halloween Screams already) but hope to get back to Disneyland for Christmas.

I agree with Sherry - If I could only go once a year, it would be Christmas, hands down.  It is so much more magical than it is any other time of year.

Seeing IASW all decked out, and watching the show on the facade brings tears to my eyes every time I see it.  I LOVE HMH at Christmas.

And Peppermint fudge?  Ah - melt in your mouth magic.  It is even better than the orange creamsicle fudge!  I can taste it already - I sure hope we can swing a trip!


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

Just wanted to say thanks for this wonderful thread - I finally finished reading it!   Such beautiful pictures and great information.

We were at DLR several years ago in early December, and although I remember everthing was beautifully decorated and we had a terrific time, I can't believe all we missed. Especially all the seasonal food items!  Thankfully DD and I are going back Nov 10-14 so we can make up for it and this thread has gotten me even more excited over our visit than I usually am.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Ohhhh I love this thread!!! 
I am getting soooo excited about our trip! It is absolutely making me crazy! 
All I think about is the rides, the food, the decorations, the smells, the overall good feeling you have as soon as you get to the gate....Did I mention the food?......Ahh!!!!! I am going nuts!!! 
It's been a while since I have posted pics so I thought I would share some more photos from our trip last year in November. I apologize in advance if I have posted these before. 

IASW


----------



## spacemermaid

Christina-B-Na: Beautiful pics...thanks for sharing!

Just popped into this thread because I wanted to take my mind off the horrible heat of an AZ summer (exiled Cali girl here, ) & have not been disappointed!


----------



## goldies 5

Chrsitina-B-Na Whether they have or not they are beautiful.  Keep posting.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Thanks so much spacemermaid & Goldies 5! I'll post some more soon.

Spacemermaid- I feel your pain! I live in AZ too and its killing me!!
At least we got some rain tonight.... Now we will have Hot AND Humid!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi,  I have a question?  Back in 2001 when I went to Disney World they ruined my Tiki Room by putting a couple of smart *** talking birds in there.  I was not happy since the Tiki room birds are my all time favorite show at Disney.  Would any of you know if at Disneyland they put them in as well?  I hope not, since they took away from the whole feel good feeling of the Tiki Room Show.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi,  I have a question?  Back in 2001 when I went to Disney World they ruined my Tiki Room by putting a couple of smart *** talking birds in there.  I was not happy since the Tiki room birds are my all time favorite show at Disney.  Would any of you know if at Disneyland they put them in as well?  I hope not, since they took away from the whole feel good feeling of the Tiki Room Show.



Don't worry, Disneyland's Tiki Room is still the original. 
If I remember correctly, the one in DW is the Enchanted Tiki Room Under New Management and has Iago and Zazu and they kind of poke fun at the show. I wasn't a big fan of that version either.


----------



## sm4987

I don't like the new version either. I much prefer the original!


----------



## CMHusband

it snows on Main Street USA! 











Beautiful place at Christmas time.


----------



## goldies 5

Beautiful.  Thanks CMHusband!


----------



## PHXscuba

Yes, reading this thread is making the AZ heat a tiny bit more bearable, imagining that it could ever be cold. And the snow-on-Main Street picture made me sigh big time.

Space Mermaid: We need a "CA exiled to AZ" thread/support group for all of us Cali girls who are boiling here this time of year!

I booked us a couple nights at HOJO -- one at the ENT rate -- so now I at least have a place to sleep when I'm there. But I'll probably be too excited to sleep!

PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

Carolwoodpr said:


> And Peppermint fudge?  Ah - melt in your mouth magic.  It is even better than the orange creamsicle fudge!  I can taste it already - I sure hope we can swing a trip!



Peppermint Fudge!!! I have got to put that on my list. Along with the Peppermint potcake (if they still have it) and peppermint ice cream.


----------



## funatdisney

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi,  I have a question?  Back in 2001 when I went to Disney World they ruined my Tiki Room by putting a couple of smart *** talking birds in there.  I was not happy since the Tiki room birds are my all time favorite show at Disney.  Would any of you know if at Disneyland they put them in as well?  I hope not, since they took away from the whole feel good feeling of the Tiki Room Show.



Just saw it earlier this month. It is exactly the same as I remembered it. Best to see it with a Dole Whip in hand.


----------



## smiley_face2

Finalllly the video I promised months ago.... snow falling in the Small World Plaza





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## smiley_face2

having a hard time figuring out if anyone will be able to see this video. Please reply if you can or can not see it. Also, if you click on the video does it take you to my photobucket page, and can you then proceed to view the rest of my album? this is confusing....


----------



## goldies 5

Yes you can Smiley Face2.  My boys and I just enjoyed that very much.  Thank you.


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

I could see the video - and it was beautiful! Especially with the lovely song as background. Thanks so much for posting it.  Can't wait to see it for real soon.  

(And no, it wouldn't let me see the rest of your album. I tried, just because you asked, and photobucket prompted me to put in your password.)


----------



## smiley_face2

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> I could see the video - and it was beautiful! Especially with the lovely song as background. Thanks so much for posting it.  Can't wait to see it for real soon.
> 
> (And no, it wouldn't let me see the rest of your album. I tried, just because you asked, and photobucket prompted me to put in your password.)



Oh thankyou! I have lot's of pics of my grands in there, and I'm sure son and DIL would not like me making _them_ public! 
uploading another one now, snow on Main Street this time. 
After having to cancel our summer trip last month, I'm very excited to be planning our Christmas trip again!! I'm almost glad summer did not work out because Christmas down there really is my very favorite time, and being so far away going twice per year is not something we do on a regular basis...although one year we went 3 times....


----------



## smiley_face2

Snow on Main Street 2009






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Great vid Smiley_Face2!! That version of White Christmas gets me everytime!!!   
 I wish they had a holiday music soundtrack that included that song on it. We asked at all the stores if there was one and they all said no. Bummer!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Parade


----------



## specialks

Thanks for the great video smiley_face2!  I can't wait for my girls to see that.
Christina-B-Na, thanks for sharing more photos.  It will be so neat to experience DLR in a new way this year.  It will be our 3rd visit, we have been in Sept 08 & 09, but our first holiday or 'theme' visit!

I wanted to ask for more clarification about the parade filming that was mentioned earlier.  I thought the filming was done in November but now I am worried.  We will be there Dec 7-14 and I don't want our one Saturday at the parks to be congested with filming extras!!  Can anyone clarify if they have heard when the taping will occur or perhaps PHXScuba can you show where you heard it would be that second weekend of Dec?


----------



## MattsPrincess

Oh my....I had a feeling I would get a little emotional a few times while we are there, since I've wanted to do disney xmas since I was a little girl, and xmas is already my happiest time of year. But I just teared up watching that video. That probably doesn't bode well for me when I'm actually there, lol.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

smiley_face2 said:


> Finalllly the video I promised months ago.... snow falling in the Small World Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



When the life feels so overwhelming and like the stress won't end, its videos like yours that help me realize that no matter what's going on right now, in a couple of months I will be there, experiencing something magical.   Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kayla's Mom

spacemermaid said:


> Just popped into this thread because I wanted to take my mind off the horrible heat of an AZ summer (exiled Cali girl here, ) & have not been disappointed!





Christina-B-Na said:


> Spacemermaid- I feel your pain! I live in AZ too and its killing me!!
> At least we got some rain tonight.... Now we will have Hot AND Humid!





PHXscuba said:


> Space Mermaid: We need a "CA exiled to AZ" thread/support group for all of us Cali girls who are boiling here this time of year!



Hello fellow AZ girls (I am originally from CA too) - the humidity is what is killing me, although it has been better the past few days...can't WAIT for it too get cooler.


----------



## PHXscuba

Back in July, Brancaneve posted this:


_"My daughter's dance school participates in the Christmas parade that is shown on Christmas Day on TV, and that is hosted by Kelly Ripa and Ryan Seacrest. Watching this is our family tradition, and so we are very excited to be able to participate. *The parade will be filmed on December 11th. *My daughter will be 8 at the time. Have any of you had your children participate in the filming? Is it done before the park opens? Can you give me a little bit of information on what to expect? Thanks!"_


I realize this is not straight from Disney, but if they are giving that info out to groups (and it is correct), that's the only date I've heard so far.

Sherry made reference to it being in November some of the time ? so I am not sure.

PHXscuba


----------



## smiley_face2

Littleprincess2010 said:


> When the life feels so overwhelming and like the stress won't end, its videos like yours that help me realize that no matter what's going on right now, in a couple of months I will be there, experiencing something magical.   Thank you for sharing



I know what you mean! I escape reality for a wee while everyday to come here and do some planning and dreaming.... it makes me put my chin back up and carry on! 
When I watch this clip it's as good as doing meditation!! lol... it's soooo relaxing, one of my favorite moments at Disneyland.  don't forget to put it on full screen and turn up the sound! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sherry E

PHXScuba - I don't know too much about the filming of the parade.  I knew that it has happened in November as a rule (maybe DLR thinks it will interfere too much with daily operations if they do the parade filming in December, and so November seems like it would be less chaotic?), but I have no clue about the actual dates or anything.

___________________________________

Anyway - I wasn't able to post yesterday.  I see things are carrying along nicely!!  Great video by smiley_face2 and the usual awesome photos from Christina-B-Na!!  

For anyone who hasn't been following the Halloween thread, you may not know that we were all waiting and waiting and waiting for info on what was going to happen at DLR this Halloween season (in other words, the roster of events and highlights, and if anything was removed or added in).  The info took much longer to come out this year than it did last year, and I was guessing that this meant that there would be no new attractions or additions to the season.

It appears I was right.  And on top of that, it appears as though there will be no Candy Corn Acres in DCA this year (we are waiting on the final word for that, but it seems almost a given).  And, as we all know, the Halloween party is headed to DL and out of DCA.  Candy Corn Acres was the one and only thing - other than the Halloween party - that _involved_ California Adventure in the Halloween season.  Without CCA and the party, it seems like the only HalloweenTime season that is happening is in DL itself.  The hotels are not decorated for Halloween, either (they never are).  The restaurants are not decorated.  So it's really just going to be Disneyland itself that is decked out at all, from what it seems.

We can only assume that this sort of scaled-down Halloween celebration is due to either the focus on World of Color in DCA this year or the work that is going on at DCA as part of the billion dollar makeover...or possibly both.  There just might not be any room for a giant candy corn in DCA this year.

So it makes me wonder - what, if anything, will be different at DCA this holiday season?  One good thing is that Christmastime is a very involved, immersive experience at DLR, and the decorations are really all over the Resort.  So the hotels will still be decked out.  All the shops and restaurants will still be decked out, I assume.  They would have to put up a big tree in DCA, I'm sure.  But will Santa be back in DCA this year?  He was not there in 2008 at all.  He returned last year.  Will he be missing again?  

And will there still be the same decorations in the Hollywood area (like the candy canes and bells and all that), or will those be abandoned to focus solely on World of Colr stuff?  Will anything be removed or scaled back to make way for the ongoing work?

What do you all think?

Even though the bulk of the merriment is in Disneyland itself (IASW Holiday, HMH, the snow, the parade, the Round-Up), I like having DCA involved in the holiday season in some way.  I like to see decorations there and feel like Christmas didn't leave DCA behind...or that DCA didn't leave Christmas behind!!  I hope they don't change too much...but we may not see those cute candy cane CALIFORNIA letters again.


----------



## spacemermaid

MattsPrincess: Oh, you'll definitely need to carry some tissues...the holiday fireworks/snowfall have been known to turn even myself, who is typically a "tough chick" , into a sniffly, tearful spectacle.  

Kayla's Mom: The humidity's got me wilting, too...I never thought I'd hate summer, never...not in a MILLION YEARS ...until I moved to AZ! 

Everyone who's posted pics/videos: keep 'em coming!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

funatdisney said:


> Peppermint Fudge!!! I have got to put that on my list. Along with the Peppermint potcake (if they still have it) and peppermint ice cream.



It is actually called Candy Cane fudge and is to die for 

And the snow on Main Street?  I live in Colorado where we have snow snow snow.  You would think I would not care, but no... when it 'snows' at Disneyland, I cry.  More Magic.


----------



## smiley_face2

Carolwoodpr said:


> And the snow on Main Street?  I live in Colorado where we have snow snow snow.  You would think I would not care, but no... when it 'snows' at Disneyland, I cry.  More Magic.



 even though I live on the coast and we get very little snow if at all, I spent the first part of my life in the Rocky Mountains. We had to board up the first floor windows because the snow came all the way up to the second floor!! I cry too....


----------



## Carolwoodpr

smiley_face2 said:


> even though I live on the coast and we get very little snow if at all, I spent the first part of my life in the Rocky Mountains. We had to board up the first floor windows because the snow came all the way up to the second floor!! I cry too....



Aww, we just love Magic.  Disney Magic that is


----------



## where's_my_prince

Carolwoodpr said:


> It is actually called Candy Cane fudge and is to die for
> 
> And the snow on Main Street?  I live in Colorado where we have snow snow snow.  You would think I would not care, but no... when it 'snows' at Disneyland, I cry.  More Magic.



i think its also the snow combined with the music they play with it, last time it "i'm dreaming of a white christmas" when i went last year and it was sung so beautifully, you couldnt help but get goose bumps


----------



## funatdisney

More pics. These were taken in 2007


----------



## DLtorgo

> Back in July, Brancaneve posted this:
> 
> 
> "My daughter's dance school participates in the Christmas parade that is shown on Christmas Day on TV, and that is hosted by Kelly Ripa and Ryan Seacrest. Watching this is our family tradition, and so we are very excited to be able to participate. The parade will be filmed on December 11th. My daughter will be 8 at the time. Have any of you had your children participate in the filming? Is it done before the park opens? Can you give me a little bit of information on what to expect? Thanks!"
> 
> 
> I realize this is not straight from Disney, but if they are giving that info out to groups (and it is correct), that's the only date I've heard so far.
> 
> Sherry made reference to it being in November some of the time ? so I am not sure.



It was filmed around Nov 14th last year.  Dec 11th is the weekend I am going this year.  I really hope this isn't the weekend they film the parade! It was interesting to watch the filming, but it was also a pain because it clogged up all of Mainstreet.  It took the whole weekend during the days to film it last year.  They filmed different parts on different days, with different stars coming in at different times to do their sections.  Last year they had Stevie Wonder, Anika Noki Rose (Tiana), Seacrest, and Demi Levato.  Last year Kelly Ripa was the host for the WDW sections and Seacrest did the DL sections.  They will shoot the same interviews, host chat over and over to get all the camera shots they need.  Then they run some parade floats then back it up and march a few feet forward again.  Interesting and boring at the same time.  That evening they ran the Celebrate parade because the Holiday parade wasn't running yet.  They let the kids who danced in the holiday parade dance as a pre parade- which was fun to see.


----------



## Sherry E

More oldies but goodies from holidays past at DLR:


December 1993:






Minor traces of the holidays in the background:













December 1994:








November 2001:


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice Christmas pictures Sherry

I like the picture with Chip and Donald in there Christmas sweatshirts.


----------



## goldies 5

Ater my kids first experienced Candy Fudge a few years ago at DLR, we have been making it ever since.  Here is the recipe in case anyone wants it.  It is very rich, 1 piece goes a long way.  My boys especially look forward to this treat every year.
Candy Cane Fudge
Prep: 20 min.
Ready In:  2h 20m
Yield 2 1/4 pounds

2(10 ounce) package vanilla baking chips
1(14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1/2 teaspoon peppermint extract
1 1/2 cups crushed candy canes
1 dash red or green food coloring
Directions
1.  Line 8 inch baking square with aluminum foil, and grease the foil.
2.  Combine the vanilla chips and sweetened condensed milk in a saucepan over medium heat.  Stir frequently until almost melted, remove from heat and continue to stir until smooth. When chips are completely melted, stir in the peppermint extract, food coloring, and candy canes.
3.  Spread eveny in the bottom of the prepared pan.  Chill for 2 hours, then cut into squares.


----------



## goldies 5

Sherry your olides are always goodies.  
I wasn't going to say anything,because it seemed so personal, but it kind of commanded my attention.
Did anyone else here notice how lovingly Smileyface2's DH was looking at her in that video?   OMG


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice Christmas pictures Sherry
> 
> I like the picture with Chip and Donald in there Christmas sweatshirts.



Thanks, Bret!  I love it when the characters put on the 'winter sweaters' and come out for photo ops.  In 2008 we missed a whole bunch of characters in their winter sweaters because there were just too many people waiting for them and my friend did not want to wait.



goldies 5 said:


> Sherry your olides are always goodies.
> I wasn't going to say anything,because it seemed so personal, but it kind of commanded my attention.
> Did anyone else here notice how lovingly Smileyface2's DH was looking at her in that video?   OMG



Good observation!  I will have to go back and watch her video.  That's nice to see!!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, and I neglected to mention before - for all those who are interested in the holiday treats - they also sell peppermint bark all over DLR.  Some of it is pre-packaged and some is fresh.  I get the feeling that they sell the peppermint bark year-round in the candy shops, but because it's peppermint I associate it with Christmastime!!  

I feel like I have to reserve my peppermint consumption until something even remotely resembling the holidays.  In fact, tomorrow I was going to head over to the Farmers Market (where The Grove is), and there's a place there that makes peppermint ice cream.  Now, believe me - I am tempted, because the weather is hot, to get some.  But I keep telling myself that peppermint ice cream is supposed to be eaten during the holidays!!  So I am steering clear!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, I especially love the giant Mickey outside the Disneyland hotel wearing the santa hat. That Mickey was the first thing my kids saw last fall when we arrived (and the first pix we took) so it has a special place in my heart.

I was in the Disney store this morning restraining myself from buying more T-shirts. I kept telling myself, "they'll just be covered up by jackets in December." But then I saw the hoodie sweatshirts ....

PHXscuba


----------



## smiley_face2

goldies 5 said:


> Sherry your olides are always goodies.
> I wasn't going to say anything,because it seemed so personal, but it kind of commanded my attention.
> Did anyone else here notice how lovingly Smileyface2's DH was looking at her in that video?   OMG



aw, that brought tears to my eyes! I can honestly say I love him even more than 30 years ago!  our times in Disneyland are the best!


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> Oh, and I neglected to mention before - for all those who are interested in the holiday treats - they also sell peppermint bark all over DLR.  Some of it is pre-packaged and some is fresh.  I get the feeling that they sell the peppermint bark year-round in the candy shops, but because it's peppermint I associate it with Christmastime!!
> 
> I feel like I have to reserve my peppermint consumption until something even remotely resembling the holidays.  In fact, tomorrow I was going to head over to the Farmers Market (where The Grove is), and there's a place there that makes peppermint ice cream.  Now, believe me - I am tempted, because the weather is hot, to get some.  But I keep telling myself that peppermint ice cream is supposed to be eaten during the holidays!!  So I am steering clear!!



Our last couple of trips I've managed to miss the peppermint bark and the candy cane fudge!!  I'm getting desperate!!


----------



## familymemories

If we ever visit during December again it will be the first week of December. Two years ago we went the week before Christmas and the weather was terrible. The freak storm cut off the main route of southern california from norther california. It took us 13 hours to get home to the Sacramento area.

I do have to say the park is just beautiful though, extremely magical.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

A question about Annual Passes?

I am considering getting an annual pass for our trip Christmas 2011.  We have booked through WDTC and all eight of us are getting 6 day park hoppers.  

1. Would the discounts be worth it?  I am sure there would be no AP discount on accommodation over Christmas week.

2. If the parks reach capacity do they treat Park Hopper and AP tickets differently or as we are staying at GCH would that not matter when reopening?

Silly questions I know but the brain is thinking...

I shall add some Christmas pictures to help the your thinking, happy weekend all.






A bit of Toon Town Morning Madness


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> More oldies but goodies from holidays past at DLR:
> November 2001:



Is this the very first Christmas tree at the Grand Californian?


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Is this the very first Christmas tree at the Grand Californian?



Hmmm...I think it might be!  When did GCH open?  Was it in 2001 or 2000?  I know it was no earlier than 2000, but I tend to think it opened in 2001, in which case, yes - this would be the first tree!


----------



## funatdisney

I think it did open in 2001. Got to do some web searching..I'll be back!


----------



## funatdisney

Yes it opened in 2001. The Grand Californian opened on January 2, 2001 according to Laughingplace.com and in 2001 according to Wikipedia. 

So that was the first Christmas tree at the Grand.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Yes it opened in 2001. The Grand Californian opened on January 2, 2001 according to Laughingplace.com and in 2001 according to Wikipedia.
> 
> So that was the first Christmas tree at the Grand.



Who knew I was capturing a little bit o' history when I took that GCH tree photo?!!  I got the very first tree on film!!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Christina-B-Na said:


> Don't worry, Disneyland's Tiki Room is still the original.
> If I remember correctly, the one in DW is the Enchanted Tiki Room Under New Management and has Iago and Zazu and they kind of poke fun at the show. I wasn't a big fan of that version either.




That is good to hear.  I still have my 45 record that I bought way long ago at Disneyland back in the late 60s.  It has the songs from the TIKI Room on them.   I wonder if it is worth anything now?  Not that I would sell it, I just need to get my LP player fixed so I can play it again


----------



## smiley_face2

areweindisneyyet said:


> A question about Annual Passes?
> 
> I am considering getting an annual pass for our trip Christmas 2011.  We have booked through WDTC and all eight of us are getting 6 day park hoppers.
> 
> 1. Would the discounts be worth it?  I am sure there would be no AP discount on accommodation over Christmas week.
> 
> 2. If the parks reach capacity do they treat Park Hopper and AP tickets differently or as we are staying at GCH would that not matter when reopening?



We always think getting the passes are worth it! you save 10-15% off food, and this last season they even had the discount on merchandise for the deluxe passes as well! and you will get a discount at the hotel, maybe not the really great rate you can get off season, but still a discount. The only thing I don't know about is getting back into the park if they reach capacity with a pass as apposed to without a pass....I'm sure someone here will know!  





[/IMG]


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so here is an update on our trip.  I am sad to say our trip is off this year.  There were some things that happened before school let out and due to court hearings we are unable to go this year.  We are going to re-schedule and go next Christmas.  I am in hopes that the money situation is going to be better.  This trip this year was to be a new start for our girls, but unfortunatly they will still be dealing with the things that have happened.  This last year my husbands son came to live with us for a few months...well, I don't have to say what happened...I am sure people can figure out.  We have gone through hell and back and are still dealing with it.  We have 2 different court hearings scheduled one at the end of Sept and then the next is Dec. 20 (the day after we were supposed to be in the happest place...instead we will be dealing with the horrible court systems).  So....now we have to petition to get a refund for what we have already paid and reschedule for next year.  Oh, well.   I know the year will go by fast..I will definatly keep looking at the pictures here and reading everyones posts.  It will be hard as it gets closer.  It wasn't meant to be this year, we will just plan for next year.  The good thing is I will be able to shop the after Christmas sales and get the girls the stockings, stuffers, gifts, mini tree, ornaments and everything for next year at a super cheap price.  For all those that have given me pointers, I want to thank you.  The next 2 to 4 months are going to be rough on our family and the girls are going to be going through a lot...all they can think is that their lives stink and now they will never get to go to DL..we keep telling them we will go next year.  I just hope with my dad's health, the legal issues with my husbands son, and my illness will allow us to fullfill their dream of going.  I think EVERY child should be able to go to DL at least once (even though it doesn't always happen).


----------



## spacemermaid

areweindisneyyet said:


> A question about Annual Passes?
> 
> I am considering getting an annual pass for our trip Christmas 2011.  We have booked through WDTC and all eight of us are getting 6 day park hoppers.
> 
> 1. Would the discounts be worth it?  I am sure there would be no AP discount on accommodation over Christmas week.
> 
> 2. If the parks reach capacity do they treat Park Hopper and AP tickets differently or as we are staying at GCH would that not matter when reopening?
> 
> Silly questions I know but the brain is thinking...
> 
> I shall add some Christmas pictures to help the your thinking, happy weekend all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of Toon Town Morning Madness



About the Park-reaching-capacity question: it was my experience that it makes no difference if you have an AP or a ticket, when the Park reaches capacity & you want to come back in. BFF & I were there during the Candlelight Processional weekend (  ) a couple of years ago. We went back to the hotel in the middle of the day to soak in the hot tub. When we came back, we were told that the Park was at capacity & neither of us could go back in unless the crowd situation changed. I had an AP; she had a regular park hopper ticket. AFAIK, that's standard procedure...AP holders don't take priority over regular ticket holders. They did warn everyone upon leaving that it wasn't guaranteed that we'd be let back in.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

smiley_face2 said:


> We always think getting the passes are worth it! you save 10-15% off food, and this last season they even had the discount on merchandise for the deluxe passes as well! and you will get a discount at the hotel, maybe not the really great rate you can get off season, but still a discount. The only thing I don't know about is getting back into the park if they reach capacity with a pass as apposed to without a pass....I'm sure someone here will know!




Thanks Smiley Face.

That is really helpful and I appreciate it.  We are also hoping to pop back in on our way to WDW in Sep 12 so will be able to use it then too!  

Thanks, I shall read more on the AP Board.

Thanks.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

spacemermaid said:


> About the Park-reaching-capacity question: it was my experience that it makes no difference if you have an AP or a ticket, when the Park reaches capacity & you want to come back in. BFF & I were there during the Candlelight Processional weekend (  ) a couple of years ago. We went back to the hotel in the middle of the day to soak in the hot tub. When we came back, we were told that the Park was at capacity & neither of us could go back in unless the crowd situation changed. I had an AP; she had a regular park hopper ticket. AFAIK, that's standard procedure...AP holders don't take priority over regular ticket holders. They did warn everyone upon leaving that it wasn't guaranteed that we'd be let back in.



THanks Space Mermaid, I just wanted to be sure that if I changed my Park Hopper to an Annual Pass that I would not separate myself from the others in our group.  There will be eight of us.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I thought I would share some more of the spirit of the season.

I can hear the music playing...


----------



## where's_my_prince

mmmm ealy morning main street during xmas. its my favorite time, everybody is all bundled up excited to start the day... i cant wait!


----------



## smiley_face2

areweindisneyyet said:


> Thanks Smiley Face.
> 
> That is really helpful and I appreciate it.  We are also hoping to pop back in on our way to WDW in Sep 12 so will be able to use it then too!
> 
> Thanks, I shall read more on the AP Board.
> 
> Thanks.



Don't forget to keep checking because as the date draws closer, really good deals on your days may just pop up, then you can call in and change it! Happy planning! 

Freshly made caramel apples at the Candy Palace on Main Street. 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## smiley_face2

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so here is an update on our trip.  I am sad to say our trip is off this year.  There were some things that happened before school let out and due to court hearings we are unable to go this year.  We are going to re-schedule and go next Christmas.  I am in hopes that the money situation is going to be better.  This trip this year was to be a new start for our girls, but unfortunatly they will still be dealing with the things that have happened.  This last year my husbands son came to live with us for a few months...well, I don't have to say what happened...I am sure people can figure out.  We have gone through hell and back and are still dealing with it.  We have 2 different court hearings scheduled one at the end of Sept and then the next is Dec. 20 (the day after we were supposed to be in the happest place...instead we will be dealing with the horrible court systems).  So....now we have to petition to get a refund for what we have already paid and reschedule for next year.  Oh, well.   I know the year will go by fast..I will definatly keep looking at the pictures here and reading everyones posts.  It will be hard as it gets closer.  It wasn't meant to be this year, we will just plan for next year.  The good thing is I will be able to shop the after Christmas sales and get the girls the stockings, stuffers, gifts, mini tree, ornaments and everything for next year at a super cheap price.  For all those that have given me pointers, I want to thank you.  The next 2 to 4 months are going to be rough on our family and the girls are going to be going through a lot...all they can think is that their lives stink and now they will never get to go to DL..we keep telling them we will go next year.  I just hope with my dad's health, the legal issues with my husbands son, and my illness will allow us to fullfill their dream of going.  I think EVERY child should be able to go to DL at least once (even though it doesn't always happen).



 sorry you and your family are having to go through this, and having to cancel your trip. I think most people here have had to cancel a trip at one time or another and we all know how bad it feels. I hope you can get things all sorted out for your future, and next years trip can be a real celebration!


----------



## smiley_face2

The balcony scene in Haunted Mansion Holiday. They change what is on the table every year because it is made out of real gingerbread!! and they pump in the smell of gingerbread when you come round the corner to this scene...always makes us go buy a gingerbread man to eat!!   This was 2008, last year was a big gingerbread carousel, I only had my iphone to video so it did not turn out as good, but I may put it up anyway..... after doing this, I actually went to my kitchen and baked gingerbread cookies!  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sherry E

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so here is an update on our trip.  I am sad to say our trip is off this year.  There were some things that happened before school let out and due to court hearings we are unable to go this year.  We are going to re-schedule and go next Christmas.  I am in hopes that the money situation is going to be better.  This trip this year was to be a new start for our girls, but unfortunatly they will still be dealing with the things that have happened.  This last year my husbands son came to live with us for a few months...well, I don't have to say what happened...I am sure people can figure out.  We have gone through hell and back and are still dealing with it.  We have 2 different court hearings scheduled one at the end of Sept and then the next is Dec. 20 (the day after we were supposed to be in the happest place...instead we will be dealing with the horrible court systems).  So....now we have to petition to get a refund for what we have already paid and reschedule for next year.  Oh, well.   I know the year will go by fast..I will definatly keep looking at the pictures here and reading everyones posts.  It will be hard as it gets closer.  It wasn't meant to be this year, we will just plan for next year.  The good thing is I will be able to shop the after Christmas sales and get the girls the stockings, stuffers, gifts, mini tree, ornaments and everything for next year at a super cheap price.  For all those that have given me pointers, I want to thank you.  The next 2 to 4 months are going to be rough on our family and the girls are going to be going through a lot...all they can think is that their lives stink and now they will never get to go to DL..we keep telling them we will go next year.  I just hope with my dad's health, the legal issues with my husbands son, and my illness will allow us to fullfill their dream of going.  I think EVERY child should be able to go to DL at least once (even though it doesn't always happen).



Scrappinbear78 - As you know, I've been following your story since your very first post here a few months ago and offering up suggestions.  I'm sorry to hear that this trip won't be happening this year.  You're right - it most likely was not meant to be.  I do hope that next year will bring more luck and better finances for you, so a DLR trip can happen.  I agree - every child should get to experience DLR at least once, and during the holidays is the most magical time to see it.

Well, we'll still be here next year, so just come on back to this thread any time.  Even if this thread reaches its page limit eventually (long way off from that, though), we will start a Part 2 to this Disney at Christmas super thread, with a link to find us on the new thread.

Thanks for letting us know the outcome - I know many of us were eager to hear what would would happen with your trip.

As long as your dad did not book anything through the Walt Disney Travel Company that they could even conceive of as a "package," he should get a full refund within a month.  Room-Only reservations will give you a full refund up to 5 days before the expected date of arrival.  It's only when the Walt Disney Travel Company gets involved and calls it a package that there are penalties for cancelling at a certain point.


----------



## HaleyB

areweindisneyyet said:


> THanks Space Mermaid, I just wanted to be sure that if I changed my Park Hopper to an Annual Pass that I would not separate myself from the others in our group.  There will be eight of us.



I have not lived in SoCal for 15 years, so take this with a grain of salt.  But.

Back then the closing of the MK (I left right before DCA opened, I think) they closed the gate in stages.

The last stage also know as a "Hard Close" no one got through the gate.
I believe there is a point where only DLR guests got in (and possibly AP holders, not sure about that as I always had the local pass and never went on busy days) and possibly there was a stage where you could only re-enter, but I am less sure about that.  Not that I am sure about much of it except the Hard Close.

If you go on a day the gate might close don't leave (you knew that) book a sit down late lunch and linger over your food.  It is better than no rest at all.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

HaleyB said:


> I have not lived in SoCal for 15 years, so take this with a grain of salt.  But.
> 
> Back then the closing of the MK (I left right before DCA opened, I think) they closed the gate in stages.
> 
> The last stage also know as a "Hard Close" no one got through the gate.
> I believe there is a point where only DLR guests got in (and possibly AP holders, not sure about that as I always had the local pass and never went on busy days) and possibly there was a stage where you could only re-enter, but I am less sure about that.  Not that I am sure about much of it except the Hard Close.
> 
> If you go on a day the gate might close don't leave (you knew that) book a sit down late lunch and linger over your food.  It is better than no rest at all.



Thanks Haley

I am sure I have read something about this to but I think it was in context of WDW so was not sure if it was the same at DL.  

We will all be staying at GCH and I suppose if I get locked out I can go shopping without kids & husband  We will be there a few days before Christmas so aim to get our must dos done then and anything after is a bonus.  7 of the eight of us have all been before and one of the 7 has never done DCA.


----------



## scrappinbear78

SherreE  thank you so much.  I will definately be coming back often...even if it is just to linger and look.  I know that my dad is going to be getting a full refund, he just has to send them documentation proving why we had to cancel.  It is ok, we WILL make it next year.  My dad already has a savings account and we are going to just put money back every month and then pay for the trip...so, it will work out.  When he originally planned the trip for this year, nothing had happened...now we have to get our lives back on track and we will plan for next year.  Until then, will enjoy looking at the pictures from everyone else.


----------



## smiley_face2

Haunted Mansion Holiday (Nightmare Before Christmas overlay) 2009 Gingerbread carousel






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## funatdisney

smiley_face2 said:


> Haunted Mansion Holiday (Nightmare Before Christmas overlay) 2009 Gingerbread carousel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Oh my! Your video brings me back to riding HMH. Now I just can't wait! Only 2 1/2 weeks left until Halloween Time.


----------



## PHXscuba

Seeing those HMH pictures reminds me ... does anyone know what the big gingerbread centerpiece in the ballroom scene is going to be this year? Maybe someone double-dipping on the Halloween thread?

Great ... now I want peppermint AND gingerbread.

PHXscuba


----------



## summer0407

Hello everyone. First off I want to say THANK YOU so much for this thread. I stumbled upon it started reading and showing my hubby and kids the photos and now we are officially going for the holiday season, YAY!! This will be out third trip this year and I am so excited. I wanted to see if anyone could confirm the televised parade dates for me? Last night I was pretty sure I read that a poster said her daughter would be in the parade on Dec 11th but I can't find that post now. I started a thread about it but I am thinking this may be a better place to ask since we have a lot of experts here. Our trip is planned Dec 9-11. Is this a good time crowd wise? We were thinking of coming the week before but we will be in Lake Tahoe for Thanksgiving and wanted a little break before we head out on another trip.
Thanks again for keeping the thread alive and for all the wonderful photos and information. I still have about 30 pages to read through and I am getting more excited with each page


----------



## Littleprincess2010

HaleyB said:


> I have not lived in SoCal for 15 years, so take this with a grain of salt.  But.
> 
> Back then the closing of the MK (I left right before DCA opened, I think) they closed the gate in stages.
> 
> The last stage also know as a "Hard Close" no one got through the gate.
> I believe there is a point where only DLR guests got in (and possibly AP holders, not sure about that as I always had the local pass and never went on busy days) and possibly there was a stage where you could only re-enter, but I am less sure about that.  Not that I am sure about much of it except the Hard Close.
> 
> If you go on a day the gate might close don't leave (you knew that) book a sit down late lunch and linger over your food.  It is better than no rest at all.



Does this happen often? We'll be there on Christmas Opening Day (Nov. 12) and its our last day so we would be so sad if we got locked out.


----------



## tksbaskets

summer0407 said:


> Hello everyone. First off I want to say THANK YOU so much for this thread. I stumbled upon it started reading and showing my hubby and kids the photos and now we are officially going for the holiday season, YAY!! This will be out third trip this year and I am so excited. I wanted to see if anyone could confirm the televised parade dates for me? Last night I was pretty sure I read that a poster said her daughter would be in the parade on Dec 11th but I can't find that post now. I started a thread about it but I am thinking this may be a better place to ask since we have a lot of experts here. Our trip is planned Dec 9-11. Is this a good time crowd wise? We were thinking of coming the week before but we will be in Lake Tahoe for Thanksgiving and wanted a little break before we head out on another trip.
> Thanks again for keeping the thread alive and for all the wonderful photos and information. I still have about 30 pages to read through and I am getting more excited with each page



Welcome to our fun DL Christmas thread.   I'm not going to be there this year (visiting Mickey in Orlando) but will still enjoy seeing what is happening in CA.  

We love questions!


----------



## bumbershoot

scrappinbear78, how awful, I'm so sorry.  I'm sorry about your trip too, but oh I feel bad for your girls.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Does this happen often? We'll be there on Christmas Opening Day (Nov. 12) and its our last day so we would be so sad if we got locked out.



You should be just fine then.  The big crowds are on Christmas Eve through to New Years Day so I believe.  We are staying over Christmas Day.  Yikes.  I think my husband would much rather be going in November.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

scrappinbear78 said:


> SherreE  thank you so much.  I will definately be coming back often...even if it is just to linger and look.  I know that my dad is going to be getting a full refund, he just has to send them documentation proving why we had to cancel.  It is ok, we WILL make it next year.  My dad already has a savings account and we are going to just put money back every month and then pay for the trip...so, it will work out.  When he originally planned the trip for this year, nothing had happened...now we have to get our lives back on track and we will plan for next year.  Until then, will enjoy looking at the pictures from everyone else.




Scrappin Bear.  My heart goes out to your family and your girls.  Whilst Christmas 2011 seems a long way away, it is not ... the Disney magic will last that much longer as you plan and wish.  Each month you could have a special monthly count down celebration.  A small Disney gift card, a bag for the train (things that you would get for the trip anyway).

Wishing you all good health for the coming months and I hope that your girls come through as well as they can .


----------



## ConnieB

Sherry E said:


> As long as your dad did not book anything through the Walt Disney Travel Company that they could even conceive of as a "package," he should get a full refund within a month.  Room-Only reservations will give you a full refund up to 5 days before the expected date of arrival.  It's only when the Walt Disney Travel Company gets involved and calls it a package that there are penalties for cancelling at a certain point.



Is DisneyLAND's refund policy different from Disney World?  We have booked and cancelled many a WDW package through WDTC and had to cancel ....because we were always more than 45 days before our visit the refund was 100%.   It's only when you get into that 45 days that they start charging you cancellation/change fees.  

So, unless DisneyLAND is different, it sounds like Scrapinbear is going at Christmas which means she's definitely more than 45 days out, so a phone call should be all that's required to get a full refund.   

The other thing she can do is ask the court for a continuance of the hearing date.   Just contact the Prosecutor assigned to your case and ask them to postpone it....those girls have been through enough, they don't need to have their vacation ruined as well.   The courts tend to be very sensitive to victims' need to not have this process mess up their lives any more than necessary.  It's not going to hurt the court, nor the defendant to wait until January.   Sounds like a little pixie dust might make the court hearing a little easier to handle.   The Prosecutor might grumble a little (it's extra work for him/her, as they have to file a motion requesting the continuance), but unless you have been asking for continuances in the past there shouldn't be any problem granting a first request.   Obviously, I don't know all the details of the case, so it's not a guarantee.....but it might be worth calling and telling them that these girls are so upset at having to cancel this trip and believe they're never going to go again....this is not good from a mental health viewpoint for these girls to be so despondant over a postponing of a vacation.


----------



## Sherry E

ConnieB said:


> Is DisneyLAND's refund policy different from Disney World?  We have booked and cancelled many a WDW package through WDTC and had to cancel ....because we were always more than 45 days before our visit the refund was 100%.   It's only when you get into that 45 days that they start charging you cancellation/change fees.
> 
> So, unless DisneyLAND is different, it sounds like Scrapinbear is going at Christmas which means she's definitely more than 45 days out, so a phone call should be all that's required to get a full refund.
> 
> The other thing she can do is ask the court for a continuance of the hearing date.   Just contact the Prosecutor assigned to your case and ask them to postpone it....those girls have been through enough, they don't need to have their vacation ruined as well.   The courts tend to be very sensitive to victims' need to not have this process mess up their lives any more than necessary.  It's not going to hurt the court, nor the defendant to wait until January.   Sounds like a little pixie dust might make the court hearing a little easier to handle.   The Prosecutor might grumble a little (it's extra work for him/her, as they have to file a motion requesting the continuance), but unless you have been asking for continuances in the past there shouldn't be any problem granting a first request.   Obviously, I don't know all the details of the case, so it's not a guarantee.....but it might be worth calling and telling them that these girls are so upset at having to cancel this trip and believe they're never going to go again....this is not good from a mental health viewpoint for these girls to be so despondant over a postponing of a vacation.



It's possible that the WDTC gas eased up a bit on some of their stringent policies regarding cancellation (which would be nice, given the current state of the economy).  I can't say whether they have or have not.  I hope so.  But I wouldn't tell any DIS-er to count on the kindness of the WDTC unless I knew for sure.  

All I know is my own personal experience.  I booked a DLR package through the WDTC in early 2008, like immediately after my December 2007 DLR trip was over, with the intention of staying at the GCH in December 2008.  I then had to cancel.  I cancelled my DLR package with WDTC months in advance.  (I had lost my job of 14 years in 2007, and then the long-term temp job I obtained right after that ended in February 2008, so I was very worried about money because I couldn't find another job.)  The Walt Disney Travel Company refused to give me a full refund.  They took out $100 of the money I had paid them.  I begged and pleaded with the CM to give me a full refund.  I told them I was unemployed.  They didn't care.  They would not budge.  So I got my refund minus $100, and this was way, way in advance of 12/2008.

So, as I said, it's possible the WDTC has eased up a bit on their policies in these tough economic times, or even changed their policies permanently, or maybe now they are more willing to make some exceptions to the rules, but from my own experience 2 years ago, they were not willing to give me a full refund and I lost out on $100 for cancellling the package months in advance.

This is why I have stuck with Room-Only Reservations ever since - it's a much better deal for me.


----------



## Sherry E

summer0407 said:


> Hello everyone. First off I want to say THANK YOU so much for this thread. I stumbled upon it started reading and showing my hubby and kids the photos and now we are officially going for the holiday season, YAY!! This will be out third trip this year and I am so excited. I wanted to see if anyone could confirm the televised parade dates for me? Last night I was pretty sure I read that a poster said her daughter would be in the parade on Dec 11th but I can't find that post now. I started a thread about it but I am thinking this may be a better place to ask since we have a lot of experts here. Our trip is planned Dec 9-11. Is this a good time crowd wise? We were thinking of coming the week before but we will be in Lake Tahoe for Thanksgiving and wanted a little break before we head out on another trip.
> Thanks again for keeping the thread alive and for all the wonderful photos and information. I still have about 30 pages to read through and I am getting more excited with each page



Welcome, welcome, welcome, summer0407!!  Thank you so much for taking the time to look through the whole thread!!  I know it's daunting because there are many pages, but it seems that most people find it worthwhile once they get into it and see all the amazing photos!!  I truly think this thread has single-handedly inspired many a DLR holiday trip!!

I also think that as we begin the swift approach to November 12th, this thread will pick up a great deal and there will be lots of questions and info to share!

I'm hoping someone can give us further clarification on the parade filming - we do need to know this in this thread as we get closer to the holiday season.  I know very little about the filming of it.  All I know is that at some point in the past it was filmed in November (and it airs on TV on Christmas day).  I have no clue if that happens every year, but I know it's been in November more than once.  December 11th almost seems too late to me to be filming the parade for TV.


----------



## ConnieB

Sherry E said:


> It's possible that the WDTC gas eased up a bit on some of their stringent policies regarding cancellation (which would be nice, given the current state of the economy).  I can't say whether they have or have not.  I hope so.  But I wouldn't tell any DIS-er to count on the kindness of the WDTC unless I knew for sure.
> 
> All I know is my own personal experience.  I booked a DLR package through the WDTC in early 2008, like immediately after my December 2007 DLR trip was over, with the intention of staying at the GCH in December 2008.  I then had to cancel.  I cancelled my DLR package with WDTC months in advance.  (I had lost my job of 14 years in 2007, and then the long-term temp job I obtained right after that ended in February 2008, so I was very worried about money because I couldn't find another job.)  The Walt Disney Travel Company refused to give me a full refund.  They took out $100 of the money I had paid them.  I begged and pleaded with the CM to give me a full refund.  I told them I was unemployed.  They didn't care.  They would not budge.  So I got my refund minus $100, and this was way, way in advance of 12/2008.
> 
> So, as I said, it's possible the WDTC has eased up a bit on their policies in these tough economic times, or even changed their policies permanently, or maybe now they are more willing to make some exceptions to the rules, but from my own experience 2 years ago, they were not willing to give me a full refund and I lost out on $100 for cancellling the package months in advance.
> 
> This is why I have stuck with Room-Only Reservations ever since - it's a much better deal for me.



I'm sorry you had such a bad experience....mine have been the exact opposite....but they have been for WDW.   Twice in the past year I've made reservations, paid the deposit, then changed my mind about going, cancelled and received my deposit credited back to my Disney VISA within days.  Neither time did I have a good excuse like you did, either...mine were just changed my mind.  Once it was many many months before my visit, but once it was only about 2 or 2 1/2 months, so while I was still outside the 45 days it was definitely creeping up on me, but still no problem....I do recall one of the calls the CM was really pushing me to reschedule the dates rather than cancel, but I just wanted to cancel and start over when I was sure.    Only thing I can figure is that maybe DIsneyland doesn't allow refunds as easily as WDW....though I can't say it makes a lot of sense why.    I have read of people within their 45 days being allowed the reschedule their trip and not pay the fees, but I've heard of several within that 45 days also paying the fee when they only needed to change the arrival date because the airlines changed their flights (that was happening quite frequently about a year or so ago).   

And just for the record, I didn't tell OP to count on the kindness of WDTC...I recommended that she call and cancel her trip now, long before the 45 days gets near.   Obviously, no one can ever promise Disney will do anything, lol...but calling ASAP would seem the best policy.   And if the first CM says no, politely ask for a Supervisor.....I've found this to be good advice when dealing with any company over the phone.....Supervisors have a lot more lattitude to make the customer happy than the front line phone folks might.


----------



## Sherry E

ConnieB said:


> I'm sorry you had such a bad experience....mine have been the exact opposite....but they have been for WDW.   Twice in the past year I've made reservations, paid the deposit, then changed my mind about going, cancelled and received my deposit credited back to my Disney VISA within days.  Neither time did I have a good excuse like you did, either...mine were just changed my mind.  Once it was many many months before my visit, but once it was only about 2 or 2 1/2 months, so while I was still outside the 45 days it was definitely creeping up on me, but still no problem....I do recall one of the calls the CM was really pushing me to reschedule the dates rather than cancel, but I just wanted to cancel and start over when I was sure.    Only thing I can figure is that maybe DIsneyland doesn't allow refunds as easily....though I can't say it makes a lot of sense why.    I have read of people within their 45 days being allowed the reschedule their trip and not pay the fees, but I've heard of several within that 45 days also paying the fee when they only needed to change the arrival date because the airlines changed their flights (that was happening quite frequently about a year or so ago).
> 
> And just for the record, I didn't tell OP to count on the kindness of WDTC...I recommended that she call and cancel her trip now, long before the 45 days gets near.   Obviously, no one can ever promise Disney will do anything, lol...but calling ASAP would seem the best policy.   And if the first CM says no, politely ask for a Supervisor.....I've found this to be good advice when dealing with any company over the phone.....Supervisors have a lot more lattitude to make the customer happy than the front line phone folks might.



No, I wasn't saying that you said to count on the kindness of the WDTC.  It had nothing to do with what you said or suggested to the PP.  I was just making the comment because I got to thinking about people who may have been cut some slack with the WDTC in the past (I'm sure there are many others out there), and how some people think that's what will happen for them too - and then they end up having an experience like mine (and I'm sure there are many who have had my experience as well).  And then I thought about what I would or would not tell people if I had been lucky enough to get a full refund.  

In fact, when this happened to me, I was not shocked.  I had already been forewarned that the WDTC had certain policies and that they normally do not budge 99% of the time.  So I was expecting that they would not give me the full refund, but I gave it a valiant effort because I had what I thought was a really good reason.  And I would not have cancelled for any other reason except for becoming jobless!!  (I ended up getting a Room-Only reservation for that same December, which I booked months later.) 

I even asked to talk to a supervisor when I called the WDTC 2 years ago to cancel the package, and the CM on the phone was not budging.  She was absolutely firm on the fact that they would have to take the $100 out and that it didn't matter who I spoke to.  But it could be another case of 'it just depends on which CM you talk to."  That seems to be the case with many DLR issues.  It could be that some of the WDTC employees are more leniant and sympathetic, and willing to cut some slack, while others are very by-the-book and rigid.  Nothing surprises me!!  That kind of thing happens all the time.

All I can say is what happened to me in 2008, which is why I couldn't tell anyone with certaintly that they will get a refund because it may not happen.  But if the WDTC has eased up a bit on their policies in the last 2 years - which is also a big possibility - then maybe they are granting some full refunds now, under certain circumstances.  I think that would be wise to do because, chances are, there have probably been a lot of cancellations in the last two years (since the economy took a nosedive) and many unhappy guests.  I know that I didn't have to submit any kind of 'proof' of why I was cancelling, as it sounds like Scrappinbear78's dad has to do.  I just said I needed to cancel and begged them to waive the $100 charge, but it was a no-go!  They didn't ask me to submit anything, but maybe that is now a required aspect of receiving a full refund?

Oh well - you live, you learn!!  It's Room-Only/Central Reservations for me from here on out (until they start charging for cancellations too!).  It's easier to get out of that reservation, and you can cancel all the way up to 5 days before arrival with no fee of any kind.


----------



## Queen Elisabeth

I just had to cancel my Christmas trip, and the difference lies in whether or not you had vacation insurance added to your trip. I did not, so I had to pay the $100, but had I included the insurance I would have been able to cancel with no fee.

We, too, will have to wait until Christmas 2011. I'm really bummed but a little relieved. I was really stressing out about how to afford it, and I finally had to just break down and cancel. My husband is unemployed right now and I just can't justify spending that much without some idea of what the future holds.

I hope that everyone has a great time this holiday season!


----------



## Sherry E

Queen Elisabeth said:


> I just had to cancel my Christmas trip, and the difference lies in whether or not you had vacation insurance added to your trip. I did not, so I had to pay the $100, but had I included the insurance I would have been able to cancel with no fee.
> 
> We, too, will have to wait until Christmas 2011. I'm really bummed but a little relieved. I was really stressing out about how to afford it, and I finally had to just break down and cancel. My husband is unemployed right now and I just can't justify spending that much without some idea of what the future holds.
> 
> I hope that everyone has a great time this holiday season!



Aha!!  So that's the answer to the mystery - it's an insurance issue!  I didn't have vacation insurance either, so that would explain why they charged me the $100 even though I cancelled months in advance.  Good to know!!  Thanks so much for clarifying that.  It's probably important for everyone to know that before they book something, in case they are thinking that a package is a better deal.  I knew that it was likely that someone else had been charged to cancel at some point and it was not just my experience, and I knew that it was too good to be true if people were not charged.  So now we know why!  That explains a lot!!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Bumpin' it up and off the 2nd page.


----------



## Sherry E

Bumpin it up and off of Page 2!!


----------



## scrappinbear78

First off, thank you for the kind thoughts for my girls.  It has been pure hell all summer for them and as of today got a call and it isn't over...ggggggggrrrrrrrr.  Anyway, the courts won't push off the date unless his lawyer asks for it.  It has gotten to the point that the victim is the one that is the criminial and being tried and their lives are put through hell...the offender has gotten off scott free and has been able to go on with his life as though nothing has happened.  I won't get on my soap box with that.  We did have the insurance, so I don't know why they are requiring all the documentation.  Personally I think it is a little too personal.  If you have to cancel you have to cancel, it shouldn't matter why...they don't need to know why we had to cancel.  We paid the extra for the insurance so we shouldn't be charged to cancel, but to go through their bs and get the money back fine.  

The girls are bummed, but they realize their lives aren't the same as they were a year ago.  They have had to grow up way too much.  All I can do is be there for them, support them and do whatever I can.  Financially it isn't a lot because this whole situation has cost us way more than it should have, but we will survive.  Even if we can't make it next year...I am 32 and have never been to DL so it isn't the end of the world.  We can still dream.  I do look at what they are going through and ask why...I have lots of questions about a lot of things, but won't even begin to go into it here.  It is amazing how there are so many programs to help either a criminal to rehab and get what they want and dream about, or even a child who is going through a tough time...but when a child's life has been ripped away from them there is nothing.  I do thank you ALL for the support and kind thoughts, it does mean a lot...I just wonder.

Hopefully next year...if not then either before they grow up or I die....if not we can always come here and look at the pictures


----------



## Sherry E

Scrappinbear78 - I wish you and your family much good luck, health and happiness!  I hope everything works out well for everybody.

The whole travel insurance thing - as I suspected and mentioned a while ago, I think your dad got you all booked into a package of some kind through the Walt Dsney Travel Co. (even if he didn't realize it was a package), and that's what you should avoid because it is a pain to cancel.  Even if you get the full refund, they are making you jump through hoops.

So next time you plan a trip to DLR - and I have faith that there will be a next time - we have to make sure that you avoid the Walt Disney Travel Co. and any kind of packages and travel insurance and all that, and just book a room through Central Reservations/Room-Only.  Even if I have to dial the number to Central and patch you through to them myself, I will!  When you have a room booked through the Room-Only/Central line, you can cancel up to 5 days prior to arrival and there are no questions asked.  You get a full refund and don't have to submit any paperwork.  You simply cancel and it's done!!


----------



## billwendy

Plane tickets are purchased!!!! Its official now!! CANNOT WAIT!!!

Still not sure how many day tickets to get though.......we arrive on Saturday afternoon and my conference is on Thursday and we leave on the following Saturday afternoon.....thoughts???? Are there any free things to do in that area? We will have a rental car too....we are staying at the HoJo

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Plane tickets are purchased!!!! Its official now!! CANNOT WAIT!!!
> 
> Still not sure how many day tickets to get though.......we arrive on Saturday afternoon and my conference is on Thursday and we leave on the following Saturday afternoon.....thoughts???? Are there any free things to do in that area? We will have a rental car too....we are staying at the HoJo
> 
> Thanks!!!



Yay!! Plane tickets are purchased - that's one step closer to DLR during the holidays!!

This is not in Anaheim or in Orange County, but up in the L.A./Hollywood/Beverly Hills area (which is about 45 minutes with no traffic away from DLR) there are things to do.  

There's the Disney Studio Store and Soda Fountain on Hollywood Blvd (not free but not terribly expensive).

There's the museum - LACMA - on Wilshire Blvd., and the La Brea Tar Pits right next to it.  

There's the famous Farmers Market and The Grove, too.  In fact, I just posted a bunch of photos of Farmers Market and The Grove from the other day - with tons of food photos of the delicious pastries and candy - in my Trip Report, on pages 61 - 63.  The link to the TR is in my signature below.  That might be a fun way to spend a few hours if you are up in the L.A. area.  And it's free unless you choose to buy something.

You could also drive to Venice Beach or the Santa Monica Pier.  Universal CityWalk (next to Universal Studios) is interesting, too.  All of these places have lots of things to see but you don't need to spend money if you don't want to.


----------



## azdisneylover

Scrappinbear,
I wonder if you ask where you booked the package, if you changed the date instead of getting your $$$ back, would it cost anything, then, maybe you can apply that money to your trip next year, and maybe pay monthly, or set aside money to pay it off.
(((Big hugs to you and your family))). I try to come to this board daily, usually at the end of the day, so I can go to sleep after seeing all the great Disney pictures and read how others have had a wonderful time at the happiest place on earth! 
Keeping you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## scrappinbear78

To answer the question about just re-scheduling....

The only reason we are requesting a refund is b.c we do not know what the future holds.  With wll the things, there is a chance we may even lose the girls.  If we reschedule and the worst happenes, then it is pointless, so we have decided to take the refund...opened a savings account and will be putting everything in there.  Out of sight out of mind".  This way if we can go, great we have the money saved up and can pay in full at time of booking.  If, by chance, the worst of worst happens....then we still have the money set aside and can be used for other things.  We wouldn't have to "wait" and jump through the hoops to get our money back.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

scrappinbear78 said:


> To answer the question about just re-scheduling....
> 
> The only reason we are requesting a refund is b.c we do not know what the future holds.  With wll the things, there is a chance we may even lose the girls.  If we reschedule and the worst happenes, then it is pointless, so we have decided to take the refund...opened a savings account and will be putting everything in there.  Out of sight out of mind".  This way if we can go, great we have the money saved up and can pay in full at time of booking.  If, by chance, the worst of worst happens....then we still have the money set aside and can be used for other things.  We wouldn't have to "wait" and jump through the hoops to get our money back.



I know how stressful courts can be and custody issues I've dealt with years of it with my ex. I really hope that it all works out in your favour and that you are able to re-book your stay. Big hugs to you and your family


----------



## sierranevada

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so here is an update on our trip.  I am sad to say our trip is off this year.  There were some things that happened before school let out and due to court hearings we are unable to go this year.  We are going to re-schedule and go next Christmas.  I am in hopes that the money situation is going to be better.  This trip this year was to be a new start for our girls, but unfortunatly they will still be dealing with the things that have happened.  This last year my husbands son came to live with us for a few months...well, I don't have to say what happened...I am sure people can figure out.  We have gone through hell and back and are still dealing with it.  We have 2 different court hearings scheduled one at the end of Sept and then the next is Dec. 20 (the day after we were supposed to be in the happest place...instead we will be dealing with the horrible court systems).  So....now we have to petition to get a refund for what we have already paid and reschedule for next year.  Oh, well.   I know the year will go by fast..I will definatly keep looking at the pictures here and reading everyones posts.  It will be hard as it gets closer.  It wasn't meant to be this year, we will just plan for next year.  The good thing is I will be able to shop the after Christmas sales and get the girls the stockings, stuffers, gifts, mini tree, ornaments and everything for next year at a super cheap price.  For all those that have given me pointers, I want to thank you.  The next 2 to 4 months are going to be rough on our family and the girls are going to be going through a lot...all they can think is that their lives stink and now they will never get to go to DL..we keep telling them we will go next year.  I just hope with my dad's health, the legal issues with my husbands son, and my illness will allow us to fullfill their dream of going.  I think EVERY child should be able to go to DL at least once (even though it doesn't always happen).



I am so sorry to hear about all your troubles.  I hope everything goes well with your legal issues.  Please pop in here occasionally and keep us posted and we look forward to hearing your plans for next Christmas.


----------



## mommaU4

Hello everyone! I have a very basic question that I am sure has been asked and answered many times on this thread already, but rather than sort through over 90 pages of posts, I hope you don't mind me asking it again. 

When do the Christmas decorations appear in Disneyland? We've been at Christmas before, but we usually go in December. Now I am toying with going in November specifically around the 19th. Will holiday things/parades/treats/decorations be up and running then? 

Thanks so much for any info!!


----------



## Sherry E

mommaU4 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a very basic question that I am sure has been asked and answered many times on this thread already, but rather than sort through over 90 pages of posts, I hope you don't mind me asking it again.
> 
> When do the Christmas decorations appear in Disneyland? We've been at Christmas before, but we usually go in December. Now I am toying with going in November specifically around the 19th. Will holiday things/parades/treats/decorations be up and running then?
> 
> Thanks so much for any info!!



Hi, Beth!!

Yes, everything will be in full holiday swing on 11/19.  In fact, the holiday season starts on 11/12 this year.  The decorations will start slowly going up as soon as HalloweenTime ends, but all the holiday entertainment will start on the official season start date (like Santa, IASW Holiday, all the carolers roaming the Resort, the nighttime Winter Castle lights, the light display from the Castle up Main Street, the snowfall on Main Street, the Reindeer Round-Up, etc.).  The only thing that won't be happening yet is the Candlelight Processional, as you know.


----------



## mommaU4

Great! Thanks for that info Sherry. I knew I could count on you.


----------



## funatdisney

Hey Guys. I am having a tough time keeping up with my threads. My kids started school last week and I have been super busy!! I'll keep checking in, but I am ending up reading a few pages at a time! I just love following this and the Halloween thread. I am addicted!


----------



## azdisneylover

GGGrrrrr. I really do hate the construction industry! Ugh, I do not understand why people can't do what they say, and say what they mean. Hubby is home, waiting for word on when the next construction jobs if and when they will start! WWWAAAAHHH. So, now there is a good chance we will NOT go to Disneyland during Christmas. I am not happy about it. sorry, I had to vent. I need a ride around the park NOW.  
At least I can keep planning and saving for the triplets birthday trip the beginning of April....and Mother's Day week (May 8th, 2011)!


----------



## Shellyf62

Hi
We have just come back from DL & my Daughter & I are busy planning next year's visit.
She would like to see Halloween in the park & I want to see the Christmas decorations (I am not fussed about Halloween)....so is there a way I can find out what date the decorations will be up for Xmas 2011? I know it is a long way off, but plannig from the other side of the globe is a big effort!
Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

Shellyf62 said:


> Hi
> We have just come back from DL & my Daughter & I are busy planning next year's visit.
> She would like to see Halloween in the park & I want to see the Christmas decorations (I am not fussed about Halloween)....so is there a way I can find out what date the decorations will be up for Xmas 2011? I know it is a long way off, but plannig from the other side of the globe is a big effort!
> Thanks



Hi, Shelly!

The holiday season will either start on the Friday before Thanksgiving or 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving, so either 11/11 or 11/18 of next year.  I have seen it happen both ways.  Next year, the end of HalloweenTime may actually be a reason why the holiday start date gets delayed, which I'll explain in a minute.  This year and last year, the holiday season start date is 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving.  However, in 2008, the season began only one Friday before.

Anyway, about 2011 - and I am not looking at a calendar -it's going to be tricky because the Halloween season will not end on a weekend or on a Monday, and this may delay the holiday start date.  Halloween itself will fall on a Monday, if I'm correct.  There will have to be a Halloween party on that date, and all the decorations will still have to be up and in full swing.  But the question is, will the Halloween stuff come down between Monday, 10/31 and Tuesday, 11/1 of next year and be gone by Tuesday?  Generally, DLR likes to do lots of their 'un-decorating' at the end of weekends.  Last year (2009), they even extended the end of the Halloween season to 11/1 because 11/1 was a Sunday, and it didn't make sense to end the season on Saturday night.  And then they could begin to take down everything overnight from Sunday to Monday.  They just don't typically end their 'seasons' on weekdays.  They always end them on Sunday nights.

2011 poses an interesting challenge in that Halloween will fall early enough in the week to where DLR may not want to extend the Halloween season until the end of the following weekend (November 6) in order to remove the bulk of the decorations.  That's stretching it out a little long.  But to take everything down overnight Monday to Tuesday or Tuesday to Wednesday may be disruptive IF they are simultaneously scrambling to get the Christmas decorations up for an early start date.

*If* HalloweenTime were ending on a Sunday next year, I would guess that the holiday season start date would be 11/11.  But since we know it won't be ending on 10/30, then the only other option would be to end it on a weekday or end it on 11/6.  If they have to end Halloween season on 11/6, I'm almost certain they would not have an early Christmas season start date.  In any case, I have a sneaking suspicion that the holiday season start date may be delayed until 11/18 next year.  I could be totally wrong (and I hope I am), but it all seems like it's going to be cutting it a little close between the two holidays next year.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

I say I'm bumping it off the 2nd page, but I really want to see my countdown counting down.


----------



## marcemc

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Beth!!
> 
> Yes, everything will be in full holiday swing on 11/19.  In fact, the holiday season starts on 11/12 this year.  The decorations will start slowly going up as soon as HalloweenTime ends, but all the holiday entertainment will start on the official season start date (like Santa, IASW Holiday, all the carolers roaming the Resort, the nighttime Winter Castle lights, the light display from the Castle up Main Street, the snowfall on Main Street, the Reindeer Round-Up, etc.).  *The only thing that won't be happening yet is the Candlelight Processional, as you know*.



Usually the Candlelight Processional is on the first weekend of december, right? I would love some info on the processional as we have never attend it but would like to this year.


----------



## Sherry E

marcemc said:


> Usually the Candlelight Processional is on the first weekend of december, right? I would love some info on the processional as we have never attend it but would like to this year.



Right!  I've never attended the CP either.  It sounds and looks lovely.  I think there are at least a couple of folks on this thread who have attended it.  All I really know is that supposedly the crowds in DL on the CP weekend are quite heavy.

There has been a rumor of the CP possibly moving from DL over to DCA next year (at the Hyperion), which would be interesting - if it happens.  I kind of thought that the CP would fit better against the sort of old fashioned backdrop of Main Street, where it has taken place all this time.  So my guess is that IF the CP ends up moving across the Esplanade to DCA, there will be a new signature holiday event happening in DL - like, perhaps, a Very Merry Christmas Party.

But, again, it's only a rumor.  The CP may never move to DCA, or if it does it may not be next year.  DLR may wait until the billion dollar makeover is complete before having any big holiday events in DCA, but we shall see how things progress!  Perhaps having the CP against the backdrop of the 1920's Los Angeles theme that is destined for DCA will be nice.


----------



## marcemc

Sherry E said:


> Right!  I've never attended the CP either.  It sounds and looks lovely.  I think there are at least a couple of folks on this thread who have attended it.  *All I really know is that supposedly the crowds in DL on the CP weekend are quite heavy.*
> 
> There has been a rumor of the CP possibly moving from DL over to DCA next year (at the Hyperion), which would be interesting - if it happens.  I kind of thought that the CP would fit better against the sort of old fashioned backdrop of Main Street, where it has taken place all this time.  So my guess is that IF the CP ends up moving across the Esplanade to DCA, there will be a new signature holiday event happening in DL - like, perhaps, a Very Merry Christmas Party.
> 
> But, again, it's only a rumor.  The CP may never move to DCA, or if it does it may not be next year.  DLR may wait until the billion dollar makeover is complete before having any big holiday events in DCA, but we shall see how things progress!  Perhaps having the CP against the backdrop of the 1920's Los Angeles theme that is destined for DCA will be nice.



Is there a ticket for this? Sounds nice but I'm kind of allergic to big crowds at Disney.


----------



## funatdisney

The last time I went to CP was in 2005. If I remember right, it was a first come, first serve type of thing or you can get a dinner package that includes a priority seating ticket. For the those willing to wait for seating, there is a line formed along one side of Main Street on the sidewalk and folks line up as soon as the park opens. I really don't know much about that cuz we did the dinner package. We ate at Hook's Point (??) and had a lovely dinner. We were given "Silver" tickets that relates to a certain area (much like the WOC is run today) We lined up on the side of the entrance gates and we didn't have to line up until an hour or so before the CP. 

To get the tickets was a bit of a hassle. I called Disney Dining everyday in October and asked of they were offering CP dinner package. The tickets for the dinner package are not announced or advertised.. They just pick a day and those who are in the know call everyday starting in Oct. Every year it seems that there are no set date or time of year they are starting the dinner package. It could be Oct Nov, who knows. I do remember keeping up on posts mentioning the CP on MousePlanet.com. As folks called in, they would poat what they CMs told them.

Of course, this is my experience from 2005! Maybe they changed it. Maybe someone here can update this.


----------



## DizDragonfly

Last year the only dinner package available was for D23 members and it was INSANELY expensive.


----------



## funatdisney

Ah...times have changed. We happen to be booked at the VGC the first weekend of Dec and was considering going. Now maybe not so much. The crowds will be crazy though.


----------



## DizDragonfly

We'll be there that week too!  At VGC 11/28 - 12/3 and then we're moving across the street for another four nights.


----------



## funatdisney

We check in on the 3rd and check out on the 5th in a one bedroom. What did room did you book? A 10 day trip, you will have plenty of time to get it all done.


----------



## DizDragonfly

We're in a one bedroom also.  Maybe we'll have the same room.


----------



## Shellyf62

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Shelly!
> 
> The holiday season will either start on the Friday before Thanksgiving or 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving, so either 11/11 or 11/18 of next year.  I have seen it happen both ways.  Next year, the end of HalloweenTime may actually be a reason why the holiday start date gets delayed, which I'll explain in a minute.  This year and last year, the holiday season start date is 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving.  However, in 2008, the season began only one Friday before.
> 
> Anyway, about 2011 - and I am not looking at a calendar -it's going to be tricky because the Halloween season will not end on a weekend or on a Monday, and this may delay the holiday start date.  Halloween itself will fall on a Monday, if I'm correct.  There will have to be a Halloween party on that date, and all the decorations will still have to be up and in full swing.  But the question is, will the Halloween stuff come down between Monday, 10/31 and Tuesday, 11/1 of next year and be gone by Tuesday?  Generally, DLR likes to do lots of their 'un-decorating' at the end of weekends.  Last year (2009), they even extended the end of the Halloween season to 11/1 because 11/1 was a Sunday, and it didn't make sense to end the season on Saturday night.  And then they could begin to take down everything overnight from Sunday to Monday.  They just don't typically end their 'seasons' on weekdays.  They always end them on Sunday nights.
> 
> 2011 poses an interesting challenge in that Halloween will fall early enough in the week to where DLR may not want to extend the Halloween season until the end of the following weekend (November 6) in order to remove the bulk of the decorations.  That's stretching it out a little long.  But to take everything down overnight Monday to Tuesday or Tuesday to Wednesday may be disruptive IF they are simultaneously scrambling to get the Christmas decorations up for an early start date.
> 
> *If* HalloweenTime were ending on a Sunday next year, I would guess that the holiday season start date would be 11/11.  But since we know it won't be ending on 10/30, then the only other option would be to end it on a weekday or end it on 11/6.  If they have to end Halloween season on 11/6, I'm almost certain they would not have an early Christmas season start date.  In any case, I have a sneaking suspicion that the holiday season start date may be delayed until 11/18 next year.  I could be totally wrong (and I hope I am), but it all seems like it's going to be cutting it a little close between the two holidays next year.



Thank you so much for all the info it is very much appreciated
We have decided to go for Christmas next year, then Halloween the year after.
What do you think about the first week of December crowd wise? We went the first week of August this year & the crowds were horrendous!!


----------



## Sherry E

You're welcome, Shelly!



Everyone out there - I told Shelly that I thought the first week of December would be a good time to go to DLR for the lightest crowds.  Either then or immediately after Thanksgiving weekend.

Do you all agree?  Does anyone have any other suggestions or does the first week of December sound good?


----------



## funatdisney

DizDragonfly said:


> We're in a one bedroom also.  Maybe we'll have the same room.



We could! There isn't very many one bedrooms. I keep getting the same room, but at different floors when I get park side. BTW, I requested any room above the 4th floor (which I usually do). So far, I have stayed two times on park side and one time on pool side. Either side works for me.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> You're welcome, Shelly!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone out there - I told Shelly that I thought the first week of December would be a good time to go to DLR for the lightest crowds.  Either then or immediately after Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> Do you all agree?  Does anyone have any other suggestions or does the first week of December sound good?



The first week is a good safe bet IMHO. Whenever I go that first week, the crowds were very light.


----------



## DizDragonfly

funatdisney said:


> We could! There isn't very many one bedrooms. I keep getting the same room, but at different floors when I get park side. BTW, I requested any room above the 4th floor (which I usually do). So far, I have stayed two times on park side and one time on pool side. Either side works for me.



I need to call and make my request.  When I made my reservation I hadn't done all my research on what to request, but I knew I had to get my dates reserved.


----------



## funatdisney

Well your dates that you need book are important. Have you stayed at the VGC before?


----------



## DizDragonfly

funatdisney said:


> Well your dates that you need book are important. Have you stayed at the VGC before?



No, this is the first time.  We just bought into DVC at the very end of April.


----------



## funatdisney

Well welcome home neighbor!! GCH is my favorite hotel, and we stayed there at least twice a year. So it made sense to buy some points there. They didn't disappoint me. I stayed in a one bedroom on opening day and posted some pics of our room. here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=84 and http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=85   Stroll down each page to find lots of pics.

We had room 5502


----------



## DizDragonfly

funatdisney said:


> Well welcome home neighbor!! GCH is my favorite hotel, and we stayed there at least twice a year. So it made sense to buy some points there. They didn't disappoint me. I stayed in a one bedroom on opening day and posted some pics of our room. here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=84 and http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=85   Stroll down each page to find lots of pics.
> 
> We had room 5502



Wow!  Great pics!  Thanks!

I'm so excited about this trip!!  I'm considering getting reservations for the DH and I at the Chef's Counter at Napa Rose for my birthday.  Either that or Blue Bayou and we'll include our teenage boys.  It's so hard to make the tough decisions.  LOL


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you.

I have done the Chef's table once and will never forget it. In fact, my DH and I are thinking of getting a studio next Feb and doing the Chef's Table again. I would vote for the Chef's Table. I have two teenage girls and they wouldn't appreciate the Chef's Table experience. They have been to the Blue Bayou many times and really enjoy it. 

Well neighbor, maybe we will meet up at our "home" at the VGC.


----------



## DizDragonfly

funatdisney said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have done the Chef's table once and will never forget it. In fact, my DH and I are thinking of getting a studio next Feb and doing the Chef's Table again. I would vote for the Chef's Table. I have two teenage girls and they wouldn't appreciate the Chef's Table experience. They have been to the Blue Bayou many times and really enjoy it.
> 
> Well neighbor, maybe we will meet up at our "home" at the VGC.



I think my 13 year old might appreciate it, but I'm not willing to pay that much for him to eat there yet.  LOL  We did Food and Wine Festival at Epcot a couple of years ago and he was thrilled to try anything he could get his hands on.  My mother was very impressed by my adventurous boy.  Now he's really into watching Food Network shows and has recently started cooking dinners for the family.  Nothing too fancy.  But, they are full meals.  And he's a whiz at the grill!  Way better than I am.    I think we'll treat the boys on our next trip.  But, I think I'd like my first Chef's Table experience to be kid free.

Hope we do have a chance to meet someday!  Thanks for the tips.  Oh, does the one bedroom come equipped with a blender?  It may be too cold to enjoy a blended beverage while sitting outside on the patio, or it could be unseasonably warm!


----------



## funatdisney

I don't think there is a blender. I always bring my "Magic Bullet" type blender for margaritas  I must bring it because I must have taken note of not having one in the kitchen.

Sometimes it is warm at the end of Oct. We have the Santa Ana winds. The Santa Anas are wind currents from the desert that really bring up the heat. They hit So California in Sept and Oct. There really is no relief even in the beach town where I live. Anyway, they usually die down by the end of Oct, but weather, as it is, can still hit that late in the month. So a blended drink may be exactly what you need. 

I always check the weather reports before I go and pack summer clothes with jackets for the evenings. There is a VGC owners group thread here. It is a long thread, but there is a lot of info on it, too. The thread's link is the one I used to show the pics in the previous post.


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping..found the thread on the 2nd page. Yeah I get to bump the thread!!! Always wanted to bump the thread>


----------



## kj4ever18

How crowded is it on the day of Thanksgiving and the day after. This is possibly the only time I will be able to get off. Christmas time is my favorite time to go.


----------



## where's_my_prince

i'm not surre about thanksgiving day but the week after thanksgiving break and the first week and a half of december, the crowds are really small, thats my absolute fav time to go!


----------



## summer0407

Just popping in to say hello again. I am stalking this thread all the time I cannot wait until our trip! Hoping once the decorations go up mid Nov we will have a lot of new posts and photos


----------



## Sherry E

summer0407 said:


> Just popping in to say hello again. I am stalking this thread all the time I cannot wait until our trip! Hoping once the decorations go up mid Nov we will have a lot of new posts and photos



I know what you mean!  I can't wait for that as well - brand new photos for 2010!!

Also, I am kind of expecting that we may have a surge of activity on this thread in the coming weeks and into next month, as holiday details start to leak out.  That's what happened on the Halloween thread.  It was a slow thread - much less active than this one - and then I think all sorts of folks began tuning in when they were about to plan Halloween trips - and the thread took off!!  At the beginning of June, we started to get little pieces of news here and there, like the seaosn start date.

So far, we don't really know much about this year's holiday season at DLR.  All we know is that it starts on November 12th - which is only 2 months away - and that the Candlelight Processional is the first weekend in December.  We don't know if all the same things will return to DLR this year or if anything new will be added.  We don't know if anything will be changed or removed.  We don't know if DCA will have any decorations or if Santa will return to his post in the Paradise Pier area at all (seeing that DCA will be lacking in Halloween decor this year).


----------



## MaiynaMouse

scrappinbear78 said:


> First off, I know I won't be able to get a discount for the full time we are there...if at all.  There is still a HUGE chance we may not even go.  At this point, I am getting so frustrated with all of it...I don't even know if it is even worth all the stress and frustration.  I did make sure they noted that there is going to be 2 wheelchairs, but from everything I have read...not only on this thread, but other places...that it doesn't matter what you tell them, there is NO gurantee that you are even going to get a room to accomadate you.  That in itself is frustrating.  When I called and dropped the meal vouchers and swiched hotels...the total price was decreased by $1850.  So, it was a HUGE difference.  The total bill for the park hopper and PPH is now $3907.  So, MUCH better than it was before.  I just don't know if it is worth the stress to continue to worry about all of the other things.  Now I know why we don't EVER go on vacation.



For what it's worth.....I've had to request a handicap accessible room on NUMEROUS ocassions.....I've NEVER, EVER....not ever, not gotten an accessible room.  We go to DLR twice a year and stay at the GCH every time.  I'm sure that handicap accessible rooms are their number one priority.  Truth be told, I've never, ever, ever requested a room that I haven't gotten but in regards to Handi Accessible, GCH is stellar!!!!!!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

So we FINALLY booked our tickets for our holiday vacation to disney.  It's a long time coming but we are soooooooo excited.  I'm working through the thread but keep your pics and info coming.  I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

specialks said:


> Wow, I am excited to hear this.  Our last 2 visits have been during Sept after school starts and we have been spoiled with not bad waits (although last year we moved a week later and ended on the Halloween launch and the crowds were much busier than the previous year).  I have been really wanting to go for the Christmas decor so we decided to go at the beginning of Dec; then we received the school calendar and there is a major 1st grade concert on Dec 6th so we are moving our dates to Dec 7-14.  Sounds like it is going to be a great time to go!  There is a major convention in town Dec 6-8 and I have noticed that there is limited to no availability in some of the hotels around the convention center and the ones with rooms have inflated prices.



Hi there specialks!  I don't really have any info but it seems we'll be there the same time.  We arrive on December 8th.  I can't wait!!!!!  I've NEVER experienced disney at Christmas and hope it's a wonderful vacation!!!!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I am just keeping this thread from falling off the edge of the first page.

So summer's "officially" over today ... time for fall and the holidays!

Hope everyone has a relaxing no-Labor Day.

PHXscuba


----------



## where's_my_prince

PHXscuba said:


> I am just keeping this thread from falling off the edge of the first page.
> 
> So summer's "officially" over today ... time for fall and the holidays!
> 
> Hope everyone has a relaxing no-Labor Day.
> 
> PHXscuba


----------



## Shellyf62

Can you tell me the date for the Candle Processionsal (hope I spelt that right)....I cant seem to find it, maybe I am silly!!
Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

The Candlelight Processional is always held the first weekend in December - so it will be December 4th and 5th, barring any kinds of sudden surprises from Disney.


----------



## where's_my_prince

does anyone know if and where they sell a mickey mouse gingerbread cookie cutter? i saw someone have one and now i really want one so i can make some mickey gingerbread for xmas!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Boy, it's been fun looking through this thread!  I'm so happy to say that I'm going to DL in December!  I have a family trip planned for October to enjoy all the Halloween goodness.  They are running an airline special and I mentioned to my husband how I would love to take our youngest on a Mommy and Me trip.  He told me to go for it!  I asked a friend and she wants to join us with her son.  She has never been to Disney, so it's going to be extra exciting introducing her to the Magic!

We are going December 9th to the 12th.  I need to start planning and this thread is a great start!  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Boy, it's been fun looking through this thread!  I'm so happy to say that I'm going to DL in December!  I have a family trip planned for October to enjoy all the Halloween goodness.  They are running an airline special and I mentioned to my husband how I would love to take our youngest on a Mommy and Me trip.  He told me to go for it!  I asked a friend and she wants to join us with her son.  She has never been to Disney, so it's going to be extra exciting introducing her to the Magic!
> 
> We are going December 9th to the 12th.  I need to start planning and this thread is a great start!  Thanks!



Will this be your first time at DLR during the holiday season?  If so, you just might fall in love with it!!  It's so much more immersive, intensive and detailed than the Halloween season!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Will this be your first time at DLR during the holiday season?  If so, you just might fall in love with it!!  It's so much more immersive, intensive and detailed than the Halloween season!!



MIGHT fall in love with it????  LOL you WILL fall in love with it!  

I'm going to San Diego for business in October and can't decide if I want to take a day to explore there or if I want to head up to Disney Land to see WOC and the Halloween decorations....

My work mates just don't understand the lure of Disney!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sherry E said:


> Will this be your first time at DLR during the holiday season?  If so, you just might fall in love with it!!  It's so much more immersive, intensive and detailed than the Halloween season!!



No, I've never been to DL during the holidays.  I've always gone to WDW.  In fact, my October trip is the first time I've been to DL in close to 20 years!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> No, I've never been to DL during the holidays.  I've always gone to WDW.  In fact, my October trip is the first time I've been to DL in close to 20 years!  I'm so excited!



Oh wow!!  So you're going to have both holiday experiences at DLR within a short period of time, after not being to DL in so many years.  It will be amazing!!  No better time to make a return trip to Disneyland than Halloween and Christmastime!!  

This year the Halloween stuff seems to be a bit more scaled down than it usually is, as you've probably read in our Halloween thread.  Normally there are Halloween touches in DCA as well as in DL, but this year it seems to only be DL that will have anything.  I suppose this is due to the work that's being done in DCA as part of the big makeover.  Also, I think they want to focus on World of Color this year.  I think they could have put Candy Corn Acres - or at least some of it - directly in A Bug's Land, as they put holiday decorations there for Christmas.  But I guess that's not happening.

I'm hoping that the Christmas season is not scaled down as well.  Even though DL usually has more holiday stuff in it than DCA does, DCA is definitely a part of the season.  There are still decorations and Santa in DCA, as a rule.  A Bug's Land has its own clever, unique decorations that are worth seeing.  Same thing for ToonTown - they have their own holiday touches specific to that land.  I'm hoping that this doesn't change this year for the same reasons that HalloweenTime seems to be changing.

Christmas time at DLR is a very magical experience.  There is something in the air during that time of year that just kind of envelops the whole resort.  The decorations and holiday feeling extend to the hotels, Downtown Disney, inside all the restaurants and shops, the music that's being played in each land, etc.  I'm sure you've probably been to WDW at holiday time.  Of course, because DLR is so much smaller, we don't have some of the really cool things that WDW has during that time of year (like the Osborne Lights and the wonderful, edible displays in all of the hotels), but we have some amazing things.  IASW Holiday is absolutely breathtaking to see at night, for example.


----------



## azdisneylover

giving this thread a good bump back to page 1!


----------



## PHXscuba

Dipping dangerously close to page 2 ....

So WHEN are they coming out with the holiday information??!! I am more than ready to receive it!

*Anyone have any more pictures of holiday food?* Target was putting out their Halloween stuff today and it was a good thing the didn't have the candy corn yet or I would be typing this while munching! I am ready for fall and Christmas to start!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

I don't have any DLR holiday food pictures to post here, but I did just post a whole mess o' food porn photos (not from DLR, but delectable and tempting nonetheless) in my TR last week and yesterday.  Tons of them.  They are on *Pages 61-63 and Pages 65-66* of my TR.  If they don't tempt your sweet tooth/taste buds, I don't know what will!!

The peanut butter cupcake in one of the photos was a big hit with the people who saw it in the Halloween thread!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

I sooooooo need a Disney fix. WDW planning just isn't cutting it any more!!!

Still unsure of our November trip. Super sad to let my AP expire this Saturday. They keep sending me reminders to renew.


----------



## princess lovers mom

have been reading the updates on this post daily - helping immensly planning our first trip to DLR 12/26-12/30

it is going to be a surprise Christmas present for our girls - going to make it a scavenger hunt accross the country - photo clues that start at Christmas that continue accross the country (thinking of getting the stewardess to give them a clue with their meal or drink)  - don't think they will figure out where they are going until we pull up to the Grand Californian!

then the trip finishes at Pasedena for the Rose Bowl Parade !

I am anxiously waiting for the windows to open up to book our planned tours (Holiday tour and Welcome to Disneyland) and meals for WOC and Fantasmic dessert and all the other great meals...waiting is so hard!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

princess lovers mom said:


> have been reading the updates on this post daily - helping immensly planning our first trip to DLR 12/26-12/30
> 
> it is going to be a surprise Christmas present for our girls - going to make it a scavenger hunt accross the country - photo clues that start at Christmas that continue accross the country (thinking of getting the stewardess to give them a clue with their meal or drink)  - don't think they will figure out where they are going until we pull up to the Grand Californian!
> 
> then the trip finishes at Pasedena for the Rose Bowl Parade !
> 
> I am anxiously waiting for the windows to open up to book our planned tours (Holiday tour and Welcome to Disneyland) and meals for WOC and Fantasmic dessert and all the other great meals...waiting is so hard!!!!



What a great idea!  I wouldn't be able to keep that big a secret.  We loved the holiday tour last year.  So worth it!

My family is all adults so we had no issues.  Enjoy the gingerbread.  YUM!


----------



## Sherry E

princess lovers mom said:


> have been reading the updates on this post daily - helping immensly planning our first trip to DLR 12/26-12/30
> 
> it is going to be a surprise Christmas present for our girls - going to make it a scavenger hunt accross the country - photo clues that start at Christmas that continue accross the country (thinking of getting the stewardess to give them a clue with their meal or drink)  - don't think they will figure out where they are going until we pull up to the Grand Californian!
> 
> then the trip finishes at Pasedena for the Rose Bowl Parade !
> 
> I am anxiously waiting for the windows to open up to book our planned tours (Holiday tour and Welcome to Disneyland) and meals for WOC and Fantasmic dessert and all the other great meals...waiting is so hard!!!!



That sounds like a great idea (the scavenger hunt)!!  How fun and very creative.  

So will you actually be in the parks for 5 days or 4 days?


----------



## princess lovers mom

Sherry E said:


> That sounds like a great idea (the scavenger hunt)!!  How fun and very creative.
> 
> So will you actually be in the parks for 5 days or 4 days?



we will be there 5 days/4 nights  - will leave the evening of 30th to drive to Pasedena..

figure that will be good - we are doing the tours to get the easy access to Small World and Haunted Mansion and front row seating for the parade! - those are the biggies for me 

we know there will be crowds, but are masters at fast pass in WDW so have looked at all the tips and feel ready - can't wait to see the decorations  and eat the food!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

princess lovers mom said:


> we will be there 5 days/4 nights  - will leave the evening of 30th to drive to Pasedena..
> 
> figure that will be good - we are doing the tours to get the easy access to Small World and Haunted Mansion and front row seating for the parade! - those are the biggies for me
> 
> we know there will be crowds, but are masters at fast pass in WDW so have looked at all the tips and feel ready - can't wait to see the decorations  and eat the food!!



The scavenger hunt sounds like so much fun!! Will you leave on Christmas day? What a magical experience!!

We are waiting for the holiday tour booking window to open so we can book for the same reasons. No lines for the 2 tops rides and priority seating for the parade sounds great!!


----------



## Sherry E

princess lovers mom said:


> we will be there 5 days/4 nights  - will leave the evening of 30th to drive to Pasedena..
> 
> figure that will be good - we are doing the tours to get the easy access to Small World and Haunted Mansion and front row seating for the parade! - those are the biggies for me
> 
> we know there will be crowds, but are masters at fast pass in WDW so have looked at all the tips and feel ready - can't wait to see the decorations  and eat the food!!



I think the crowds - while heavy and bad at times during that period - will not be too much of a problem because you are staying 5 days and 4 nights.  You guys should be fine.  You'll have plenty of time to get everything done that you want to do and be able to find little windows of time when it is not as crowded yet, as well as using your knowledge of Fast Pass.  Also, it sounds like you are very well-prepared to encounter crowds, so that will go a long way.

I think the big issues for other people during the extremely busy times of year, like between Christmas and New Year's, can be: 

(1) When people only have a day or two to be in the parks and want to get a lot done.  It's very hard to navigate through walls and mobs of people to do the things you want when you only have a day or two.  You need at least a few days to spread everything out, OR just come to the realization that you won't be able to get everything done in a day because there are just too many people in the parks; and  

(2) Not being mentally prepared for the crowds - underestimating how bad they could be.  What happens is, people hear this info about huge crowds and don't really absorb it and then show up at the parks thinking that it won't be that bad - only to find out it is that bad.  They get daunted because they weren't expecting it and that puts a big damper on plans.  Of course, showing up at the park to find that it's not as bad as you thought would be the ideal circumstance!!  That's what we want!  But I think, all too often, people aren't expecting crowds and are in for a rude awakening when they show up at the busiest time of year!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sherry E said:


> I think the crowds - while heavy and bad at times during that period - will not be too much of a problem because you are staying 5 days and 4 nights.  You guys should be fine.  You'll have plenty of time to get everything done that you want to do and be able to find little windows of time when it is not as crowded yet, as well as using your knowledge of Fast Pass.  Also, it sounds like you are very well-prepared to encounter crowds, so that will go a long way.
> 
> I think the big issues for other people during the extremely busy times of year, like between Christmas and New Year's, can be:
> 
> (1) When people only have a day or two to be in the parks and want to get a lot done.  It's very hard to navigate through walls and mobs of people to do the things you want when you only have a day or two.  You need at least a few days to spread everything out, OR just come to the realization that you won't be able to get everything done in a day because there are just too many people in the parks; an
> 
> (2) Not being mentally prepared for the crowds - underestimating how bad they could be.  What happens is, people hear this info about huge crowds and don't really absorb it and then show up at the parks thinking that it won't be that bad - only to find out it is that bad.  They get daunted because they weren't expecting it and that puts a big damper on plans.  Of course, showing up at the park to find that it's not as bad as you thought would be the ideal circumstance!!  That's what we want!  But I think, all too often, people aren't expecting crowds and are in for a rude awakening when they show up at the busiest time of year!!



This is such good advice!!


----------



## kelmac284

Wow I just spent 2 plus hours going through this entire thread.  Mostly looking at all the fun pics and reading some of the threads but this is so fun and I wanted to add my post.

I am so excited that we are FINALLY going back this christmas.  My mom and I are taking my girls to DW in November but my dh is not able to go with us because of work and he was really bummed so he told me he wants to go to DL over our girls christmas break from school.

I usually would NEVER want to go at such a busy time but we have gone at super busy times before and we know how to tour like that so we will make due.  And the girls and I were just there in June and since we will have been to DW the month before I am not going to be as worried about rides but more about soaking up the christmas atmosphere and doing things we normally wouldn't do.  We are going to do WOC again and dh has also never done the BBQ and we are going to eat at Blue Bayou also so we are looking forward to some fun meals!!  And the girls want to decorate the cookies.  That has always been a tradition and go to Big Thunder ranch and see santa and the reindeer.  So I am really looking forward to those things.  Seeing the lights, the snow and the fireworks etc.

We are going down on the 17th after they get out of school (driving) and going to the parks on Sat, Sun and Mon and then driving back on Tues and stopping at Univ for half a day.  Really looking forward to it because although we have been at halloween both last year and in 07 we have not been at christmas since I think 06!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Littleprincess2010 said:


> This is such good advice!!



Thank you!!  I still think some folks will get there and not realize it would be so crowded, but it's best if you can expect the absolute worst so that anything less than that will be a breath of fresh air!!



kelmac284 said:


> Wow I just spent 2 plus hours going through this entire thread.  Mostly looking at all the fun pics and reading some of the threads but this is so fun and I wanted to add my post.
> 
> I am so excited that we are FINALLY going back this christmas.  My mom and I are taking my girls to DW in November but my dh is not able to go with us because of work and he was really bummed so he told me he wants to go to DL over our girls christmas break from school.
> 
> I usually would NEVER want to go at such a busy time but we have gone at super busy times before and we know how to tour like that so we will make due.  And the girls and I were just there in June and since we will have been to DW the month before I am not going to be as worried about rides but more about soaking up the christmas atmosphere and doing things we normally wouldn't do.  We are going to do WOC again and dh has also never done the BBQ and we are going to eat at Blue Bayou also so we are looking forward to some fun meals!!  And the girls want to decorate the cookies.  That has always been a tradition and go to Big Thunder ranch and see santa and the reindeer.  So I am really looking forward to those things.  Seeing the lights, the snow and the fireworks etc.
> 
> We are going down on the 17th after they get out of school (driving) and going to the parks on Sat, Sun and Mon and then driving back on Tues and stopping at Univ for half a day.  Really looking forward to it because although we have been at halloween both last year and in 07 we have not been at christmas since I think 06!!!



Hey there, Kelly!!  Welcome to this thread, and thanks for taking the time to scroll through it.  

That's so wonderful that you are going back to DLR for Christmas this year.  I remember some of those wonderful holiday photos you took at DLR before - like the ones by the GCH tree, and someone was wearing a red sweater (was it you?).  Those were great!  You should post them here - we all love the holiday photos in this thread!!

Now you say you are going to WDW in November - does this mean you will get there in time for their holiday season too?  Will you actually be experiencing the holidays at both WDW and DLR this year?  If so, that's fantastic!!  That's the best of both worlds!!  How much more magic could anyone take this year, to be able to go to both WDW and DLR for the holidays?  That's incredible!!


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks Sherry!  Yeah I had a lot of fun going through this thread and it really got me in the christmas spirit!! I am SO excited to be going back because as a lot of you have mentioned this is my FAV time to go!!  I am such an emtional sap that I get all teary eyed at the thought of the castle and the snow and the gal singing white christmas!  I just love it there!!

I have grown to where I almost don't like going any other time because the park almost seems drab without all the decs!  

I just went to photobucket and the site must be down but I have a ptr report started and my photos are posted there.  They are the last photos I have from the last time we were there in I think 06!  That's how long it has been!  EEK!!! 

And as far as DW we are leaving on Veteran's day and will be there till the 21st.  We went over Thanksgiving week in 08 and while they will have SOME of the holiday stuff they don't put out as much stuff there as they do here.  They don't do EVERYTHING until after thanksgiving for some odd reason.  They do have a lot of the trees and decorations and such and luckily they are going to have the Osborne lights when we are there this time (last time they didn't start them till the Friday AFTER thanksgiving) but they didn't start the santas in Epcot and some of the other stuff till after Thanksgiving.

So I am not sure how much we will actually see.  I am really hoping at bare minimum we get to see the icicle lights on the castle as it is SO pretty!  We shall see.

I am excited though cuz we are catching the very LAST weekend of the food and wine festival!!! They have an AWESOME one there!!!   And we will hopefully get SOME of the holiday stuff too!!

But we will DEF get the holiday stuff at DL going Christmas week.  And Katy (my oldest) her birthday is NYE so we have already talked about one year going ON NYE.  I KNOW how horribly crowded it is but I am prepared to bite the bullet AND deal with the crowds just to say I've done it one time.  Plus I think she would love that!  So we are going to wait till a year when NYE is on a Sunday or a Monday and they have that whole next week of school off and they don't have to get back like the next day or whatever and we have more time cuz then I am hoping to go see the Rose Parade floats at the same time!!   We have been to the parade twice and as much as I would LOVE to see the actual parade again I think staying up till midnight or later at DL and then trying to be in pasadena at 4 a.m. or whatever would be impossible LOL.  But I know you can go to where they park the floats later in the day so I am thinking that might be a plan.

But anyway SOOO excited!  I am not very computer savy but I will see if I can figure out a link to my tr so people can see my pics since photobucket doesn't seem to be working.  

Ok hopefully I did this right:

Here is the link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2541618


----------



## OctoberDisney

Just popping in to say hi to all and let you know I'm still following!   

We always start listening to Christmas music in September at our house so we are getting into the mood already.  

The countdown is on!


----------



## princess lovers mom

Littleprincess2010 said:


> The scavenger hunt sounds like so much fun!! Will you leave on Christmas day? What a magical experience!!
> 
> We are waiting for the holiday tour booking window to open so we can book for the same reasons. No lines for the 2 tops rides and priority seating for the parade sounds great!!



yes..spending Christmas day with grandparents - they will be giving them the first clue as a gift at their house and then we will leave from their house to go to airport hotel! then leave early AM from east coast and be in DLR for lunch!

the Rose Parade and the end of the trip is on my DH's "bucket list" and is a gift from me for his 50th !


----------



## PHXscuba

Man, I need a bucket list!! How old do I have to be to get one? 

I agree with what Sherry said about high-crowd times. Often I think it's not the ride lines that get people, it's getting *through* the park to *get* to the rides! I know when I see Main Street clogged or the Rivers of America area packed with people I overestimate and I am often surprised when I do get to a ride line how fast it goes.

Plus, I do really well with FP and doing rides in the general order I want to without much backtracking, but there's those "unexpected" lines you forget you'll run into. For example, when I was there on a Friday in July, two of the longest lines I waited in were 25 minutes for food at Golden Horseshoe and a similar wait to get on the train at NO Square mid-afternoon (DH's idea  -- I wanted a Mickey bar to wait out the parade instead of going around).

PHXscuba


----------



## emum

Thought I'd "join" this thread again - been a few months since I posted (I've been hanging out largely in the DCL threads).

However, I realised this morning that it's only 15 weeks from tomorrow that our flight leaves Australia ! It's so exciting (we booked the first part of our trip initially nearly 15 months ago, so 15 weeks is nothing LOL !).

We'll be breaking the news to the kids in two weeks' time, too, which means we'll have lots of fun craft activities to keep us busy during our Spring holidays.

I'll have to read through to get myself re-acquainted with DL again - so much has changed in a short 2 years (WOC and huge changes to the DLH being the main ones).

Actually, I have a question - with the changes to the DLH, I'm considering changing our reservation to the GCH. We _loved_ the DLH last time, but a big part of that was the Neverland pool, and the gorgeous balconies we had off our rooms (being the end of the Wonder towerm we had proper full-size blaconies). Hmmm, decisions, decisions.....

look forward to posting more.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## princess lovers mom

emum said:


> We'll be breaking the news to the kids in two weeks' time, too, which means we'll have lots of fun craft activities to keep us busy during our Spring holidays.



just had to say I found this so funny! the leaves are already starting to change here in upstate NY and we are getting ready for fall and snow!!! and you are preparing for spring activities 

gotta love the hemispheres!!

from what I have been told the Grand Californian is the place to be for the holiday season -atmosphere so much better - that and the fact that the pool is going to be down over at DLH is why we booked the Grand !!see you there!!


----------



## funatdisney

Moving to the first page. Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## emum

princess lovers mom said:


> just had to say I found this so funny! the leaves are already starting to change here in upstate NY and we are getting ready for fall and snow!!! and you are preparing for spring activities
> 
> gotta love the hemispheres!!
> 
> from what I have been told the Grand Californian is the place to be for the holiday season -atmosphere so much better - that and the fact that the pool is going to be down over at DLH is why we booked the Grand !!see you there!!



Thanks for that Denise  It will be a rude shock landing in LA having come from 90+ temps to whatever they might be at DL come Christmas Day. Have to say, that I"m soooooo loving the touch of warm in the air the last couple of days. I don't do cold very well (and Sydney is mild compared to most of the US !)

I bit the bullet - we're changing to a 1br suite at GCH. I just didn't feel like we'd be happy at DLH (given the wonderful time we had there last time). I guess it just means we'll have to make yet another (  ) trip in two years when all the work is complete (and when Cars Land etc. is done). 

No more mulling it over - a weight off LOL.

Have a great Saturday all - it's early Sunday here now. I'm off to bed zzzz

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## SplashMo

When in November do the decorations go up?


----------



## Sherry E

SplashMo said:


> When in November do the decorations go up?



November 12th will be the official start of the holiday season this year.  That's when everything will be up and out and in full holiday swing.  The decorations start to slowly go up right after Halloween ends - sometimes even right before Halloween - because they need the time to get everything up and ready for the season start date.  But a lot of the major things like IASW Holiday and the nighttime Winter Castle lights, the Reindeer Round-Up, snow on Main Street, Santa, etc., won't begin until 11/12.


----------



## JustAKid

I have got a couple of questions for all you Disney at Christmas experts.  First and foremost, I saw the pics of the parade in this thread, and saw Santa.  I also saw his reindeer, alive and well, but I'm wondering...is there a place to sit on Santa's lap?  If so, when does he arrive for the season, and where can I find him?

Second, can anyone tell me what time the parks are usually open until during the holiday season?  

And third, we'll be there December 12-17th, all weekdays.  Are we going to miss fireworks completely?  

I'm hoping that going at this time (a week before the week before Christmas) will make for smaller crowds, and then adding in the fact that we'll be there on weekdays only...can someone ease my mind and confirm that for this time of year this is the best strategy?

TIA guys, y'all are life savers!!


----------



## Sherry E

JustAKid said:


> I have got a couple of questions for all you Disney at Christmas experts.  First and foremost, I saw the pics of the parade in this thread, and saw Santa.  I also saw his reindeer, alive and well, but I'm wondering...is there a place to sit on Santa's lap?  If so, when does he arrive for the season, and where can I find him?
> 
> Second, can anyone tell me what time the parks are usually open until during the holiday season?
> 
> And third, we'll be there December 12-17th, all weekdays.  Are we going to miss fireworks completely?
> 
> I'm hoping that going at this time (a week before the week before Christmas) will make for smaller crowds, and then adding in the fact that we'll be there on weekdays only...can someone ease my mind and confirm that for this time of year this is the best strategy?
> 
> TIA guys, y'all are life savers!!



I'll tackle the Santa portion of the question and hopefully others can jump in with the rest of the info for your other questions.

Santa will be out on November 12th, when the season starts.  You will find him in at least 4 places, possibly 5, for photo ops.  Santa can be found at:

1.  The Reindeer Round-Up in Disneyland (all day, off and on)
2.  The Disneyland Hotel (usually in the afternoon)
3.  The Grand Californian Hotel (usually at night - this photo op has a PhotoPass photographer, too - somewhere in this thread I posted a whole bunch of my PhotoPass holiday pictures, and the GCH Santa is one of them)
4.  The Paradise Pier Hotel (usually in the morning)

Santa may or may not be in California Adventure this year.  In 2007, he was there.  In 2008, he was not there.  In 2009, he was there again.  This year there is so much going on, between World of Color and the work that's being done for the billion dollar makeover, that I'm not sure if Santa will be at DCA again.  But if not, you can find him in those other 4 places.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Give it a bump. I can't believe we are only about two months until the Christmas Holiday season starts at DL.


----------



## SplashMo

Thanks!!!

When do they film the Christmas Parade this year?


----------



## kailuagirl

I'm sorry everyone, I've gone through as many pages as I can, but can someone please tell me about how much the holiday tour was last year.  And would DD31/2 enjoy it, or would it be a waste?

Thanks!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

kailuagirl said:


> I'm sorry everyone, I've gone through as many pages as I can, but can someone please tell me about how much the holiday tour was last year.  And would DD31/2 enjoy it, or would it be a waste?
> 
> Thanks!!



I did the tour last year in December and the price for the Holiday tour last year was $64. We don't know the price for this year is but it is indicating that it will be $64 this year since the Happiest Haunts tour is going for $64. If you have a DL AP, AAA, Disney Visa, or DVC card you will get 20% discount.

You might have to ask someone else about your DD that young kids will like the tour. But I can assure you that she will like the reserved seating for the Christmas Fantasy parade right across from IASWH. You get to go on HMH and IASWH right ahead of other guests who are waiting in line. I also like when we got a gingerbread Mickey and a nice hot chocolate collectible cup in Toontown.

Check out the Holiday Tour thread: Holiday Tour Info


----------



## PHXscuba

There has been much debate and nothing officially announced about the Christmas parade taping. Stay tuned ....

PHXscuba


----------



## jemilah

I took the tour with my then 9 year old 2 years ago.  I was disapointed and we both thought it got boring.   It was the first day it was offered and it just didnt flow well.  The girl made us walk way too fast a lil one fell trying to keep up. we didnt ride the train and were sooo rushed ! other than the VIP seating at the parade it was a total waste. We could have spent the money on other things.


----------



## jemilah

what time does the park usually close for candlelight processional?


----------



## tksbaskets

kailuagirl said:


> I'm sorry everyone, I've gone through as many pages as I can, but can someone please tell me about how much the holiday tour was last year.  And would DD31/2 enjoy it, or would it be a waste?
> 
> Thanks!!



I don't think a 3 1/2 year old would get a *lot* out of the Holiday Tour.  The HM might be too intense.  I'm sure the ride through IASW and the PRIMO seats for the parade without having to wait for an hour or more on a curb/in line would be enjoyed by your little one.

If you go, bring a soft headband or your own iPod-type earphones.  The little ones on our tour had trouble keeping the headphones on.


----------



## smiley_face2

jemilah said:


> what time does the park usually close for candlelight processional?



I didn't think it did close for this  I hope not.... I hope someone answers this for you (and me!)


----------



## jemilah

I looked up last years calendar and it didnt close early! I dont know why I thought it was a seperate ticket event


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## PHXscuba

I was lurking on the Disneyland calendar and noticed that they have dates up until Nov. 8. Does that mean with the Christmas season beginning Nov. 12 that they might finally release some more details, or are they going to be all about starting up Halloween this week?

Not that I have anything against Halloween (I went in October last year), but I'm ready for some holiday magic! Less than 2 months until the start of Christmastime -- people are going to be trying to book holiday tours and stuff!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

silly double post ...

Only 102 days until Christmas ...


----------



## jemilah

here are some pics from Xmas 2008






































More to come in a bit


----------



## funatdisney

Awesome pics. Always good to see Disneyland Holiday pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

jemilah said:


> here are some pics from Xmas 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come in a bit




Those are amazing pictures, Jemilah!!  You got such good photos of the ToonTown trees!  The colors really come to life and because the photos are clear and close-up, you can see all the wonderful details of each one of the ToonTown trees.  Your close-up of Roger Rabbit in the wreath above Car Toon Spin is fantastic too.  I think that many people miss seeing Roger in his Santa gear up there because he's kind of small and out of the way.  Your camera is great!!

Thank you so much for posting the photos.  I can't wait to see whatever else you have.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Great Photos!! Its so exciting to see people posting thier pics, can't wait to go see it myself!!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Great photos everyone!!! Thank goodness for this thread!  It's is helping me get through my countdown a little easier.....So excited!!! 

Some more photos


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  I love more pictures!


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping...Halloween Time starts tomorrow and is getting a lot of attention, so I thought I would give this a bump.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Some photos for a Christmas Bump











HAPPY MIDDLE OF SEPTEMBER


----------



## Sherry E

Today is the start of Halloween Time at DLR!  This means the holiday season is fast approaching!!


----------



## funatdisney

I love the Mickey and Walt picture. Just lovely.


----------



## PHXscuba

Big Friday bounce back to the first page 

PHXscuba


----------



## summer0407

Loved seeing all those new photos that were added from Holiday time a few years ago got me all excited again! Just can't wait. Love this thread!!


----------



## scldir

We are going to be arriving at DLR on Sunday, Dec. 5.  I don't know what time, it depends upon what we do that day in San Diego, which we are visiting first.  The thing is, the CP is Sunday evening, and then the CM parties are Monday and Tuesday nights.  On Thursday we need to drive back to San Diego, to catch an early morning flight home on the 10th.  This leads me to a couple questions:  1) if we arrive early enough, is it crazy to consider visiting DCA for a bit?  I'm assuming that we will want to avoid DL.  I'm trying to figure out if I should buy 4 or 5 day passes.  2) Will we get to see much of the evening DL Christmas lights, since we will have to leave early because of the CM parties?  I've heard that the fireworks will be at 5:15, but I don't know if that is correct or not.  Sunset is at 4:42.  I'm worried that we really won't have much of a chance, if Wed. is our only possible night.  After looking at all these beautiful pictures, I'd hate to miss out on the lights!


----------



## kj4ever18

Which dates would be a better time to go?
11/24-11/25
or
11/25-11/26!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

My Xmas trip is officially cancelled!!! 

Maybe we'll get there in May???


----------



## Sherry E

scldir said:


> We are going to be arriving at DLR on Sunday, Dec. 5.  I don't know what time, it depends upon what we do that day in San Diego, which we are visiting first.  The thing is, the CP is Sunday evening, and then the CM parties are Monday and Tuesday nights.  On Thursday we need to drive back to San Diego, to catch an early morning flight home on the 10th.  This leads me to a couple questions:  1) if we arrive early enough, is it crazy to consider visiting DCA for a bit?  I'm assuming that we will want to avoid DL.  I'm trying to figure out if I should buy 4 or 5 day passes.  2) Will we get to see much of the evening DL Christmas lights, since we will have to leave early because of the CM parties?  I've heard that the fireworks will be at 5:15, but I don't know if that is correct or not.  Sunset is at 4:42.  I'm worried that we really won't have much of a chance, if Wed. is our only possible night.  After looking at all these beautiful pictures, I'd hate to miss out on the lights!



I think you'll get to see enough of the nighttime stuff between Wednesday and the other partial nights before it.  You'll want to get some nighttime pictures in front of the Winter Castle and maybe even IASW Holiday.  If getting a 5-day Hopper will increase the chances of being able to see and do more at night, then I say go for it.  Otherwise, you should be able to soak most of it in.



kj4ever18 said:


> Which dates would be a better time to go?
> 11/24-11/25
> or
> 11/25-11/26!



My first instinct is to say 11/24 - 11/25.  I'm thinking that the night before Thanksgiving (11/24) might be slightly less hectic in the parks because a lot of folks are at home cooking their meals for the next day or shopping or whatever.  I know that last year's reports were that the crowds leading up to Thanksgiving were heavy and the crowds after Thanksgiving were better, but I can't help but think that the 11/26 will be a madhouse.  I don't think the heavy crowds will clear out until 11/28 or after.



3Minnies1Mickey said:


> My Xmas trip is officially cancelled!!!
> 
> Maybe we'll get there in May???



Oh no!!!  So no HalloweenTime DLR trip and no Christmastime trip this year?  It just couldn't be worked out in any way, huh?  Well, I'm hoping next year will bring better luck and more trips.  Hopefully the WDW Halloween trip will work out in 2011.


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

kj4ever18 said:


> Which dates would be a better time to go?
> 11/24-11/25
> or
> 11/25-11/26!



I looked into this last week because I got the same question from someone at work.  Based on the crowds last year, it sounds like 11/25 - 11/26 would be best.  That's because the annual pass holders are blocked out Thursday - Sunday, but not Monday - Wednesday.

Check out this thread for more info:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2434546&highlight=thanksgiving


----------



## Sherry E

I know that there is a common belief that the AP holders are responsible for all crowds in DLR - but believe me, even though that holds true to a point and certainly the huge number of AP holders has affected crowds overall in the last 2 years, over actual holiday periods it will be crowded no matter what, AP holders or no AP holders.

Now I am not talking about holiday 'seasons.'  There are times during seasons when you will find it substantially less crowded than other times.

I am talking about the times that are very close to the actual holidays, like the immediate weekends before holidays like Thanksgiving and Christmas and the vacations periods right after.  

The week between Christmas and New Year's, for example is blocked for all SoCal AP holders and the Deluxe AP holders too - and yet, it is the busiest week of the entire year!  The crowds are insane much of the time!!  Those crowds have nothing to do with AP holders - or at least, very little to do with AP holders.

Also, when I was there on December 19th last year, it was the most crowded I had seen it in a long, long time at DLR - and all the SoCal AP holders were blocked.  

The parks will be crowded when you get close to the actual holidays and during vacation periods because everyone is off work or school.  Thanksgiving is a time where some people manage to take off that whole week and so DLR is more crowded with vacationers.  Some folks only get the 4-day Thanksgiving break and thus, the parks fill up right after the actual holiday.  In any case, I would bet money that 11/26 (the day after Thanksgiving) will be super crowded regardless of the AP holders being blocked.  It will probably be the tourists/vacationers that fill up the park.  Things probably will not quiet down until that Sunday, when everyone heads home to go back to work.

This is not to say that 11/24 won't be crowded too, but there is at least a chance that some people are still at work that day, or that they have to come home and prepare Thanksgiving food.  Just like with December 24th - Christmas Eve - and Christmas day.  Yes, those days will probably be packed too, but they will be worse when Christmas is over because everyone is out of work and school and descends on DLR en masse.


----------



## tksbaskets

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> My Xmas trip is officially cancelled!!!
> 
> Maybe we'll get there in May???



Bummer....I do see a countdown for a WDW vacation!  It's a different Disney experience but you'll love it


----------



## scrappinbear78

Just thought I would stop by to say a HI to everyone.  It is so sad to see that others have had to cancel their trips this year as well.  I know that we all want to have this dream for not only ourselves, but our kids...but we will all get there one of these years.  We are hanging in there...since I posted last both my dad and I have been hospitalized a couple times, so it is probably best that we have postponed our trip this year for health reasons alone.  Would hate to get down to Cali and end up in an ER where I am away from all my medical staff, so now I have to take a step back and think about what Santa is going to bring the kids for Christmas this year.  I am usually all done with shopping by now, but since we thought we were going to go to DL I wasn't even looking at buying them presents b/c everything was going to be done at DL...so now the rush is on.  I am trying to figure out what I can do in order to still bring a little magic of DL to my girls this year...any ideas?  We also go in for the perliminary hearing in 9 days so stress is really starting to build up...the boy is breaking release agreements and the county could care less...so I am just a little frustrated with that.  Well, I can't wait for the holiday season to start so that we can start seeing the new pictures from this year...just love looking at all the picture.


----------



## smiley_face2

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> My Xmas trip is officially cancelled!!!
> 
> Maybe we'll get there in May???



  I feel your pain! We've had to cancel twice in the past, I actually did cry one time... 
After this trip in Nov/Dec, we will not be going back for a year and a half!  until 2012 when Cars Land is open....I don't know what I'll do next year with no time at Disneyland...


----------



## smiley_face2

scrappinbear78 said:


> Just thought I would stop by to say a HI to everyone.  It is so sad to see that others have had to cancel their trips this year as well.  I know that we all want to have this dream for not only ourselves, but our kids...but we will all get there one of these years.  We are hanging in there...since I posted last both my dad and I have been hospitalized a couple times, so it is probably best that we have postponed our trip this year for health reasons alone.  Would hate to get down to Cali and end up in an ER where I am away from all my medical staff, so now I have to take a step back and think about what Santa is going to bring the kids for Christmas this year.  I am usually all done with shopping by now, but since we thought we were going to go to DL I wasn't even looking at buying them presents b/c everything was going to be done at DL...so now the rush is on.  I am trying to figure out what I can do in order to still bring a little magic of DL to my girls this year...any ideas?  We also go in for the perliminary hearing in 9 days so stress is really starting to build up...the boy is breaking release agreements and the county could care less...so I am just a little frustrated with that.  Well, I can't wait for the holiday season to start so that we can start seeing the new pictures from this year...just love looking at all the picture.



hang in there! Don't know what your budget is, but I just saw an awesome little laptop, well no it was a netbook.... Disney branded. It was $179 up here in Canada so I'm thinking probably about $129 down in the US. it looked like a good quality fully functional little laptop, screen is 10inches. Of course preloaded with lot's of cool Disneystuff as well as windows xp. it also has what is called reinforced hardware and a spill proof keyboard. Our oldest grand daughter will be getting that for Christmas this year, so I will be checking the stores down there when we go in Nov/Dec for our DIL to see if it is indeed a lot cheaper.


----------



## Sherry E

Scrappinbear78 - I was wondering how you were doing.  I am so sorry to hear that you and your dad have been having a tough time, health-wise.  And you have so many other major things to worry about as well.  Bless your heart for still trying to bring a little bit of Disney magic into this year's Christmas.


----------



## Sherry E

Hey, everyone - I accidentally stumbled upon a holiday thread in the making over on the WDW side of the board.  It's actually about the WDW hotels, but I have already fallen in love with the photos provided by creativeamanda.  I hope that someone else will post more photos there!!  

Even though this does not involve DLR at Christmastime, it's still WDW at Christmastime, and it's pretty amazing.  I thought you'd like to see their thread.  Here is the link:

Resorts at Christmastime


----------



## scrappinbear78

The disney laptop looks awesome, but both kids already have computers.  I also looked it up online and I am sure online is so much more expensive, but they are listed at almost $500 new EEEKKK!!  I don't know if my girls would like the laptops only because they are so advanced with computers.  Thank you so so much for the idea though, I know of a lot of kids who would LOVE to have that.  I may try and do a mini trip to DL as a Christmas gift for them.  Rather than spending hundreds and hundreds of dollars on them for Christmas, I may take that money and put it towards a two or three day trip to DL.  Not sure though, just looking into things.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Hey, everyone - I accidentally stumbled upon a holiday thread in the making over on the WDW side of the board.  It's actually about the WDW hotels, but I have already fallen in love with the photos provided by creativeamanda.  I hope that someone else will post more photos there!!
> 
> Even though this does not involve DLR at Christmastime, it's still WDW at Christmastime, and it's pretty amazing.  I thought you'd like to see their thread.  Here is the link:
> 
> Resorts at Christmastime



Thanks Sherry!  Now I have yet another thread that I'm going to love.


----------



## emum

Sorry, been another few days between posts - been away for the weekend for DH's 40th birthday 

I feel for those who've had to cancel. We came >< this close to having to cancel ourselves. We managed to pull out all the stops and make it happen, thankfully. I will take none of it for granted. I hope you all get to make your visits happen soon.

Update from my end is that I just received an email from Qantas to advise that our afternoon flight out of Sydney has been cancelled, and we've been put on the morning flight. That's great news for us, as it means we land at LAX at 6.25am Christmas morning, which means we WILL get into DL on Christmas Day (the later flight would have had us arriving at DL late morning at best, and I was rather worried we wouldn't get in - crowd capacity). So, half of Christmas Day in Sydney, and a full Christmas Day in DL - what more could anyone wish for ? 

I'll be checking in more over the school holidays which start at the end of this week - we're telling the kids about the trip next week 

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## Sherry E

emum said:


> Sorry, been another few days between posts - been away for the weekend for DH's 40th birthday
> 
> I feel for those who've had to cancel. We came >< this close to having to cancel ourselves. We managed to pull out all the stops and make it happen, thankfully. I will take none of it for granted. I hope you all get to make your visits happen soon.
> 
> Update from my end is that I just received an email from Qantas to advise that our afternoon flight out of Sydney has been cancelled, and we've been put on the morning flight. That's great news for us, as it means we land at LAX at 6.25am Christmas morning, which means we WILL get into DL on Christmas Day (the later flight would have had us arriving at DL late morning at best, and I was rather worried we wouldn't get in - crowd capacity). So, half of Christmas Day in Sydney, and a full Christmas Day in DL - what more could anyone wish for ?
> 
> I'll be checking in more over the school holidays which start at the end of this week - we're telling the kids about the trip next week
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



Sounds like a wonderful Christmas to me!!  

I have had times where I have had to cancel DLR trips and then reschedule them later.  I have had times where I pretty much thought a DLR trip was out of the question for that year until the very, very last minute.  As frustrating as it is to not be able to just make a plan and keep it intact, it really makes you appreciate being at DLR all the more when you think you are not going to be able to go and then it finally works out and you set foot on Disney soil!  I realized how much happier I was to be there last year - because it really looked like I was not going to go at all.  I appreciated being there so much.  Even though my plans had to be revised and the trips were very short compared to what I would normally do, I was still so thrilled to be there after all the uncertainty leading up to it.


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks to a tip from greens_in_WA on another thread, according to Laughingplace.come, this year the Candlelight Processional is being held one weekend later than it is normally held - on December 11th and 12th.  Seeing that it has been reported that the crowds for the CP weekend are heavy, this may affect some of your plans.  Here is the Laughingplace.com link with the CP info:

http://www.laughingplace.com/Info-ID1000906.asp

Is there something else going on at DL on the weekend of 12/4 and 12/5 that would interfere with the CP?


----------



## OctoberDisney

Wow!  That is when we will be there.  We were hoping for a quiet weekend but....

Nothing to do but be excited about the opportunity to see it!  Now I need more info!  You line up Sunday morning?  How much are tickets?  Is it even possible to GET tickets? Or would we have to get there at like 4 am?  

What else should I know?


----------



## ttig34

I could be wrong, but I don't think that link to the Processional is for this year. If you click on the Collectibles Event link in the article, it brings you to the 1999 event. And Olympia Dukakis was the narrator in 1999. So I THINK that may be a link from 1999.


----------



## Sherry E

ttig34 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that link to the Processional is for this year. If you click on the Collectibles Event link in the article, it brings you to the 1999 event. And Olympia Dukakis was the narrator in 1999. So I THINK that may be a link from 1999.



I hope you are correct.  I was saying to greens_in_WA when they posted that link in another thread that it seemed too late in the month to me for them to be holding the CP then, especially given how popular the holiday season has become and how crowded it is.  But why does Laughing Place have info up that is 11 years old?  Yikes!!


----------



## ttig34

Sherry E said:


> I hope you are correct.  I was saying to greens_in_WA when they posted that link in another thread that it seemed too late in the month to me for them to be holding the CP then, especially given how popular the holiday season has become and how crowded it is.  But why does Laughing Place have info up that is 11 years old?  Yikes!!



I know- quite strange. I hope I am correct, too- as I am going that weekend and don't want the big crowds.  Am sure we will hear more soon, if it is correct.  Found it odd that they already announced the narrator, too- as it is usually not this early.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thanks to a tip from greens_in_WA on another thread, according to Laughingplace.come, this year the Candlelight Processional is being held one weekend later than it is normally held - on December 11th and 12th.  Seeing that it has been reported that the crowds for the CP weekend are heavy, this may affect some of your plans.  Here is the Laughingplace.com link with the CP info:
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/Info-ID1000906.asp
> 
> Is there something else going on at DL on the weekend of 12/4 and 12/5 that would interfere with the CP?



I am really excited to go to WDW during the Christmas season this December, but I am kind of sad that the CP is on the 11th & 12th. In the past the CP is the first weekend of December and now if this is accurate, it is on the 2nd weekend of December. I always go to DL during the 2nd week of December for my birthday and now the CP is on the 2nd week. It would have been nice to see the CP during my visit, but it will be on the other side of the US and see the Christmas season at WDW. Just like what Sherry said, I am wondering what DL is planning on the first weekend of December for them to change the CP to the 1st weekend to the 2nd weekend?


----------



## funatdisney

I have always wanted to go to WDW at Christmas time and see the resorts decked out for the Holiday. I so enjoyed looking at them.



Sherry E said:


> Hey, everyone - I accidentally stumbled upon a holiday thread in the making over on the WDW side of the board.  It's actually about the WDW hotels, but I have already fallen in love with the photos provided by creativeamanda.  I hope that someone else will post more photos there!!
> 
> Even though this does not involve DLR at Christmastime, it's still WDW at Christmastime, and it's pretty amazing.  I thought you'd like to see their thread.  Here is the link:
> 
> Resorts at Christmastime


----------



## OctoberDisney

ttig34 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that link to the Processional is for this year. If you click on the Collectibles Event link in the article, it brings you to the 1999 event. And Olympia Dukakis was the narrator in 1999. So I THINK that may be a link from 1999.



Hhhmmm, I think you are right!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Thanks to a tip from greens_in_WA on another thread, according to Laughingplace.come, this year the Candlelight Processional is being held one weekend later than it is normally held - on December 11th and 12th.  Seeing that it has been reported that the crowds for the CP weekend are heavy, this may affect some of your plans.  Here is the Laughingplace.com link with the CP info:
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/Info-ID1000906.asp
> 
> Is there something else going on at DL on the weekend of 12/4 and 12/5 that would interfere with the CP?



Oh well. Our trip is Dec 3 to the 5th. I guess I will miss it. They are passing out tickets which would be nice. The good news is that the weekend we go, will be less crowded that I thought.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Oh well. Our trip is Dec 3 to the 5th. I guess I will miss it. They are passing out tickets which would be nice. The good news is that the weekend we go, will be less crowded that I thought.



I think it's outdated info.  For some crazy reason, Laughingplace.com has 11-year-old info on their site.

I'm pretty sure the CP will still be on the first weekend in December.  I just can't see a reason why they would have it the following weekend.

But it would be nice if Disney would hurry and start releasing some actual holiday info (other than the start date of the season, which we already know)...


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I think it's outdated info.  For some crazy reason, Laughingplace.com has 11-year-old info on their site.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the CP will still be on the first weekend in December.  I just can't see a reason why they would have it the following weekend.
> 
> But it would be nice if Disney would hurry and start releasing some actual holiday info (other than the start date of the season, which we already know)...



Thanks for the info. I should have a little further down the thread. I am busy with catching up on the threads I follow, PMing, downing loading pics for the Halloween thread and taking care of business here at home. So I might have busier than usual crowds this year after all. 

The Cp info is always late and I will be happy to find out when it comes out.


----------



## Rachael Q

The 11th and 12th is the weekend we are there. So I am really hoping this is info from 1999.  I would prefer to go on a weekend without the CP.  Wouldn't they release the park hours at the same time as they announced the CP?


----------



## kj4ever18

We are planning on going 11/25-11/26 ..yay! It will be my boyfriends first time at Disneyland :]

I was wondering do they do fireworks and the parade every night or just on weekends?


----------



## greens_in_WA

Sorry for the bad info.

It's really pathetic that they have information that is 11 years old on their site. I thought the page was legit because the dates matched up to this year and that it said "This Year" without actually giving the date.

Still have not seen any "official" dates for this and I was trying to get confirmation on the dates.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I think it's outdated info.  For some crazy reason, Laughingplace.com has 11-year-old info on their site.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the CP will still be on the first weekend in December.  I just can't see a reason why they would have it the following weekend.
> 
> But it would be nice if Disney would hurry and start releasing some actual holiday info (other than the start date of the season, which we already know)...



Thx Sherry. It doesn't make any sense for DL to change the CP to the 2nd week instead of always doing it the first week of December.

It took awhile for DL with the HalloweenTime info and now the Holiday info. DL is taking there time with the info.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I sure hope it's not my weekend (second week).  No interest.


----------



## DizDragonfly

mvf-m11c said:


> Thx Sherry. It doesn't make any sense for DL to change the CP to the 2nd week instead of always doing it the first week of December..



Well, it looks like 11 years ago that it wasn't on the first weekend of December.  So, it hasn't always been the same weekend.


----------



## Sherry E

DizDragonfly said:


> Well, it looks like 11 years ago that it wasn't on the first weekend of December.  So, it hasn't always been the same weekend.



But that was 11 years ago.  I think Bret was referring to recent years, when, to my knowledge, it's been the first week in December (unless I am forgetting something).  In the last 5 years, hasn't the CP always fallen on the first weekend, or did they switch it up somewhere along the line?  I've never gone, so I could be missing something, but it seems like folks are always reporting that it's the first weekend in December.


----------



## scldir

When I called DLR to find out when the taping of the Christmas parade is, the CMs told me that the CP is definately on 12/4 -12/5.  They knew I wanted to avoid crowds, so they suggested I rearrange my trip to miss those dates. (The first CM I talked to was new, so she checked with her supervisor or trainer to make she had the details correct.)  Also, most hotels are sold out or charging much more than normal for 12/3 - 12/5.  I have a reservation for the night of the 5th at $149 per night.  The next night it goes down to $109.  I too thought the date was the weekend later, due to the laughingplace.com posting.


----------



## Sherry E

scldir said:


> When I called DLR to find out when the taping of the Christmas parade is, the CMs told me that the CP is definately on 12/4 -12/5.  They knew I wanted to avoid crowds, so they suggested I rearrange my trip to miss those dates. (The first CM I talked to was new, so she checked with her supervisor or trainer to make she had the details correct.)  Also, most hotels are sold out or charging much more than normal for 12/3 - 12/5.  I have a reservation for the night of the 5th at $149 per night.  The next night it goes down to $109.  I too thought the date was the weekend later, due to the laughingplace.com posting.



Thanks for the official confirmation!!  The weekend of 12/11 and 12/12 just didn't seem right to me.

But what is up with Laughingplace.com?  Yikes!!  That's just inexcusable.  Having any information on ther site dated older than 2009 is ridiculous, but to have something come up from 11 years ago is madness!!  Imagine if someone saw those incorrect dates and actually based a plan around that, moving their trip to the weekend before to avoid the CP, only to run smack dab into the CP when they arrived!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> Oh no!!!  So no HalloweenTime DLR trip and no Christmastime trip this year?  It just couldn't be worked out in any way, huh?  Well, I'm hoping next year will bring better luck and more trips.  Hopefully the WDW Halloween trip will work out in 2011.



Nope, no Halloween or Xmas for us this year. However we did both last year so don't feel toooo sorry for me. 
DH and I are heading to Aruba for a week for our 10th anniversary in January, so we wanted to save our money for that. If it works out to go to DLR in the spring that'd be great, but WDW is a definite priority. I could be starting nursing school as early as January 2012 so we want to go ASAP. Plus we will be getting in before ODD turns 10 and DS turns 3...plus free dining!



tksbaskets said:


> Bummer....I do see a countdown for a WDW vacation!  It's a different Disney experience but you'll love it


I am focusing on that. I need a serious Disney fix. We went to DLR 4 times in the last year on our APs and I'm starting to get withdrawals. It's been a whole 3 months since we've been there!! 



smiley_face2 said:


> I feel your pain! We've had to cancel twice in the past, I actually did cry one time...
> After this trip in Nov/Dec, we will not be going back for a year and a half!  until 2012 when Cars Land is open....I don't know what I'll do next year with no time at Disneyland...


We rescheduled from Halloween to Xmas, and now we are delaying again. We are supposed to take DNephew for his first trip and I feel bad for canceling. HOWEVER, my dad is paying DSis and DNephew's way and he has to help her out with bills due to an unexpected move...so it's not entirely ME.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Good news!  

Just made our reservation at PPH concierge.  Can't wait!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> But that was 11 years ago.  I think Bret was referring to recent years, when, to my knowledge, it's been the first week in December (unless I am forgetting something).  In the last 5 years, hasn't the CP always fallen on the first weekend, or did they switch it up somewhere along the line?  I've never gone, so I could be missing something, but it seems like folks are always reporting that it's the first weekend in December.



The last few years I have been going to DL during the 2nd week of December and I have not seen the CP on the 2nd week of December just on the first week.

Just like what you said Sherry about the CP on the 2nd week of December, it doesn't make any sense to move it while is is good to have it the first weekend of December.


----------



## DizDragonfly

According to Dancethemagic.com, the parade filming will be Nov 4, 5, 6, 7 and Dec 10 & 11.


----------



## ttig34

DizDragonfly said:


> According to Dancethemagic.com, the parade filming will be Nov 4, 5, 6, 7 and Dec 10 & 11.



Looks like the parade will be filming in November. In December, they will dance in the parade, but it is not being filmed for TV.


----------



## funatdisney

I was at DL last Sunday and took a pictures of some xmas pins.


----------



## smiley_face2

those pins are really cute! love how they've put them on a gift tag...make a good tag for a Christmas gift....


----------



## PHXscuba

So (trying to compile various information in my head as I go) ... the Candelight Processional AND the taping of the Christmas parade are both going to be on the first weekend on December?? Doesn't that seem a little crowded for Main Street on one weekend? Just the equipment alone for both ...

Am I missing something or are these both going to be there ... the same weekend I am likely to be there. Could it be a new CM mistook the Candlelight Processional (which does sound kind of like a parade) for the parade taping?

PHXscuba


----------



## ttig34

PHXscuba said:


> So (trying to compile various information in my head as I go) ... the Candelight Processional AND the taping of the Christmas parade are both going to be on the first weekend on December?? Doesn't that seem a little crowded for Main Street on one weekend? Just the equipment alone for both ...
> 
> Am I missing something or are these both going to be there ... the same weekend I am likely to be there. Could it be a new CM mistook the Candlelight Processional (which does sound kind of like a parade) for the parade taping?
> 
> PHXscuba



From what I read, the parade will be taped in November and the Processional will be the first weekend of December.


----------



## specialks

PHXscuba said:


> So (trying to compile various information in my head as I go) ... the Candelight Processional AND the taping of the Christmas parade are both going to be on the first weekend on December?? Doesn't that seem a little crowded for Main Street on one weekend? Just the equipment alone for both ...
> 
> Am I missing something or are these both going to be there ... the same weekend I am likely to be there. Could it be a new CM mistook the Candlelight Processional (which does sound kind of like a parade) for the parade taping?
> 
> PHXscuba



Taping = begin/mid November
CP = 1st weekend Dec (not official)
Dancers in the parade (not taped) = 2nd weekend of December

I think that is what we are all "thinking" with the info we have so far.


----------



## DLtorgo

So the dancers are flying all the way out there and not getting taped the second weekend in Dec?  That doesn't make sense to me.  Maybe that was the only weekend they could get Seacrest or something and they are just getting footage of him or something.

edited to add- Okay, I see they don't have to sign a waiver for the Dec 11th performance so they aren't going to be taping, but just having a parade with dancers, or maybe they will have them sign waivers after they see the footage from Nov if they need more they can tape more on Dec 11th.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I get to enjoy the Christmas cheer this Novemeber.  From what I'm hearing, the crowds will be light until black friday and then it'll be only a little crowded. I would love to post pics, but my computer crashed.  I've been using my daughters netbook (no disk drive).  So I'll have to wait until I get a new computer.  Most likely getting a dell laptop.


----------



## Rachael Q

I have a friend whose daughter is dancing in the parade on December 11th.  They went back and forth before deciding which weekend to register for.

The information they received was that for the November weekend, their daughter would be involved in rehearsing, the filming and then the parade and wouldn't spend much time with the family. They also are not that concerned about her being on TV.

Friday November 5th - rehearsal (4 hours)
Saturday November 6th - Taping for the Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade by ABC-TV!
Evening Satuday November 6th - Holiday Spectacular Parade
Sunday November 7th - back up taping day, times will be advised if needed

If they had decided to register for the November weekend, they would have had to sign a taping authorization form for ABC in addition to all the Disney Waivers.

For December 11th, they have been told that rehearsal will be early Saturday afternoon and then they will dance in the parade on Saturday evening.
They did not have to sign the taping authorization for ABC.

My understanding is that all taping will take place on November 6th and 7th.  There will be no taping on December 11th, it's just a chance to give more dancers the opportunity to perform in the holiday parade at Disneyland.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Rachael Q said:


> Sunday November 7th - back up taping day, times will be advised if needed
> 
> My understanding is that all taping will take place on November 6th and 7th.  There will be no taping on December 11th, it's just a chance to give more dancers the opportunity to perform in the holiday parade at Disneyland.



This is our first day in the parks!!!  I wonder what kind of cool stuff will be happening?? Im sure it will be uber busy, but thats ok, we'll manage  So excited!!


----------



## Rachael Q

Another diser very generously sent us some vouchers for premium preferred parade viewing that is valid until January 2011.  We will be there the weekend of December 11th and 12th.

I am hoping that it applies to the Holiday Parade as well, there is nothing on it that restricts dates or times. 

Is this the same viewing area that the holiday tour uses as well?  Or are they two separate areas?


----------



## RedRosePrincess

I was wondering the same thing as I have those from our package and would love to use them for the Holiday Parade.

Hopefully somebody here knows the answer.


----------



## PHXscuba

Bumping it up to page one again! 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Guess I'm the only one thinking Christmas this week. I mean, it's cooled off to 95 around here ... Christmas must be right around the corner. 

BTW I am a tad grumpy that Disney can announce things for NEXT YEAR but not for the rest of this one! 

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

HEY!!! i just noticed I got tagged by the Tag Fairy!! How long has that been there?

 Feeling very special right now ... 

PHXscuba


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Hey, *PHXscuba*, woohoo, only 95 today.  It's fall.  For two days, and we're back into the 100's.  Do you see Bill Bellis the other day?  Based on the 30 year average, our latest day in the 100's is October 3.  We're almost there.

I've been checking in thru the week.  I'm anxiously waiting for the window to open so I can book PS at Blue Bayou and book the Holiday Tour.

_ETA_ - Congrats on the tag!


----------



## kj4ever18

i was just wondering what the weather is like around Thanksgiving time? my DBF and i will be going then. :]


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok I feel stupid and this isn't Christmas related, but what is a "tag" PHXscuba?  I guess I am still so new to this that I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Rachael Q

It's 2 months and 2 weeks until our trip, and Disneyland has still not released their December hours and show times.  It is driving me completely insane. What is taking so long.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

I know, *Rachael Q*, I want to buy my Ridemax subscription, but I can't play around with trip plans yet.


----------



## Rachael Q

Desert Dweller, me too.  We'll be at DL Dec 11th and 12th.  I know it will be a busy weekend.  We'll be travelling with friends who have not been before, so we are hoping to maximise our time in the parks.  I want to buy my ridemax subscription, book a meal  or two etc etc.  

I am impatient.


----------



## kailuagirl

Fireworks, first week of December?   Anyone know for sure that they don't run them?  I'm so freaked, that is when we are going and I must have fireworks for DD3 and a parade at least 1 night.  I'm so sad.  How can I find out for sure?  I send Disney an email, but I can't wait, I'm freaking out.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

There hasn't been a picture posted in a while, I thought I'ld share


----------



## princess lovers mom

for those who have been the week between Christmas and New Years before...

I am assuming the park will be VERY VERY busy and will be prepared for that...also assuming DL will be open til midnight every night...just wondering , does it stay busy all day and night - or does it quiet down after the fireworks? also we are rope drop type people - will it be quieter in the AM?

or is it crazy busy open to close


----------



## tksbaskets

princess lovers mom said:


> for those who have been the week between Christmas and New Years before...
> 
> I am assuming the park will be VERY VERY busy and will be prepared for that...also assuming DL will be open til midnight every night...just wondering , does it stay busy all day and night - or does it quiet down after the fireworks? also we are rope drop type people - will it be quieter in the AM?
> 
> or is it crazy busy open to close



Hi,
We were there during this time frame last year.  We stayed at the GC and took advantage of every Magic Morning and the ability to enter DCA through the GC entrance.  We found DL to be NUTS crowded after about 10:30 am but by then had secured fast passes for the rides we wanted and were able to enjoy the less crowded attractions.

We found DCA much less crowded no matter what time of day.  For details of our trip check out my trip report.  There may be some tips you can use for having a successful and low-stress trip during this busy holiday time.

My family just plans on DL/DCA/WDW being busy when we visit (my DH is a teacher and we always go during a school break).

It is a really fun time to be at Disney!

TK


----------



## tksbaskets

Not to let Goofy_Mom carry the photo burden


----------



## mvf-m11c

Santa's Reindeer from Santa's Reindeer Round-up at Big Thunder Ranch


----------



## funatdisney

Very nice photo and a good one to keep since the letters will be coming down


----------



## specialks

scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok I feel stupid and this isn't Christmas related, but what is a "tag" PHXscuba?  I guess I am still so new to this that I have no clue what you are talking about.


It is listed under your screen name on the left -- yours says "Earning my Ears" in black.  At some point a "tag fairy" might visit your profile and put a purty colorful tag on you.   I'm impatiently waiting!



Rachael Q said:


> Desert Dweller, me too.  We'll be at DL Dec 11th and 12th.  I know it will be a busy weekend.  We'll be travelling with friends who have not been before, so we are hoping to maximise our time in the parks.  I want to buy my ridemax subscription, book a meal  or two etc etc.
> 
> I am impatient.



Why do you think the 11th & 12th will be busy?  After all my research we made our trip for the 7th through the 14th hoping that that 2nd week & weekend would be the calm before the storm.  I am a little worried hearing about the parade dance groups, but still hopeful that won't be a large number.  Is that why you think it will be busy?


----------



## PHXscuba

Seeing tksbaskets' photo reminded me of something I've been meaning to ask:

Do you think they will candy-stripe the "CALIFORNIA" letters outside DCA this year? I know they did them in rainbow for World of Color (are they still that way?) and that they are taking them down completely at some undetermined date.

Any info on that? I'd love to get a picture with them as giant candy canes (love me some peppermint), especially if they are not long for DLR.

PHXscuba


----------



## jessicaerv

I have a fierce case of tag envy. 

I posted earlier about inviting a bunch of friends and their kids to join us at a character breakfast (either Goofy's or Storytellers).  I'd really love to do it, still, but I think the etiquette of inviting people to something like that requires the inviter to pay.  This wouldn't be too bad except our headcount would be in the range of 25 adults and a couple children.  Even if I bought vouchers at a discount I'd be looking at more than $750.  

So, any of my buddies here have any suggestions?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Another Candy Cane Letter with my hero and my DD


----------



## PHXscuba

C, A, .... maybe we can stretch the photos out for a whole word! BTW great pix without any other people in them -- I know that's hard to do.

PHXscuba


----------



## specialks

PHXscuba said:


> C, A, .... maybe we can stretch the photos out for a whole word! BTW great pix without any other people in them -- I know that's hard to do.
> 
> PHXscuba



My thinking exactly -- when exactly were you there to manage that feat?!

I also hope they have the candy cane letters one last time.  I have already been let down with the hope they would bring the ELP back this year; now I have found out my perfectly planned week/weekend is going to be flooded with dance groups; I just can't handle another let-down...  However, I am thankful to be able to go so I should probably just shut-up!


----------



## Sherry E

jessicaerv said:


> I have a fierce case of tag envy.
> 
> I posted earlier about inviting a bunch of friends and their kids to join us at a character breakfast (either Goofy's or Storytellers).  I'd really love to do it, still, but I think the etiquette of inviting people to something like that requires the inviter to pay.  This wouldn't be too bad except our headcount would be in the range of 25 adults and a couple children.  Even if I bought vouchers at a discount I'd be looking at more than $750.
> 
> So, any of my buddies here have any suggestions?



PHXScuba did a big group Goofy's Kitchen dinner last year (in the Fall).  If I recall, it was not as many as 25 adults plus children, but it was a large group.

PHXScuba - how did the payment situation get handled in that case?



specialks said:


> My thinking exactly -- when exactly were you there to manage that feat?!
> 
> I also hope they have the candy cane letters one last time.  I have already been let down with the hope they would bring the ELP back this year; now I have found out my perfectly planned week/weekend is going to be flooded with dance groups; I just can't handle another let-down...  However, I am thankful to be able to go so I should probably just shut-up!



I, too, am hoping for one last run of the candy cane letters.  I am so disappointed that they couldn't roll out the candy corn letters for Halloween Time one last time - but they are so focused on WoC and ElecTRONica and all that stuff that HalloweenTime at DCA has all but been obliterated this year.  In fact, they didn't even have the candy corn letters last year!!  The last time I saw them was in 2008!

The only luck I had with being able to get the whole California sign in one photo (with either no people or very few) was being there early in the morning, before the gates opened to DL.  It's tricky, but I wanted to try to get a photo of the whole candy cane letters/sign one more time, and then I wanted to try to get an individual photo of each letter in its candy cane form which I have not yet been able to do.

I was saying in the Halloween thread (one of them - can't recall which one) that one of the main problems I have with DLR not putting any real touches of Halloween in DCA this year is that it will 'take me out of the experience,' if that makes sense.  I want to feel like it's Halloween Time (or ChristmasTime) everywhere I go in DLR.  Sure, HalloweenTime doesn't affect the hotels at all and there are no spooky decorations in any of the 3 DLR hotels, but I like for both parks to be decorated so it feels more immersive to me.  

If I am all wrapped up in HalloweenTime in DL and then I walk across the Esplanade to DCA, only to find there is nothing in the way of Halloween stuff, then it's weird to me.  It's like they are celebrating the holiday in one park but not in both parks.  And I am mentally taken out of the Halloween experience.  I need continuity and full immersion, and it looks like this year I will not get that (for Halloween, anyway).

So I hope hope hope that DLR doesn't skimp on the Christmas decorations this year.  I understand they want to emphasize WoC all year long, but they always make a huge deal of the holiday season, and all of DLR is decked out, inch by inch and in every corner.  It's so much more thorough and all-encompassing than HalloweenTime - but if they don't put anything holiday-ish in DCA, it will be disappointing.


----------



## smiley_face2

princess lovers mom said:


> for those who have been the week between Christmas and New Years before...
> 
> I am assuming the park will be VERY VERY busy and will be prepared for that...also assuming DL will be open til midnight every night...just wondering , does it stay busy all day and night - or does it quiet down after the fireworks? also we are rope drop type people - will it be quieter in the AM?
> 
> or is it crazy busy open to close



It is crazy busy the few times we have been there at this time, but if you get there right at opening, you can do soooo much for a few hours till about 10:30 then poof!! there are people everywhere you look!! Get a fast pass for something (anything) right when you get there, then by the time you are ready to leave the time will be expired and you can get another one for something else because you can use them anytime up to closing, just not _before_ the time they show. Then we head to somewhere nice to eat, then head over to DCA for a while, get a fast pass for something there, then back to our room. Head back to the park later for shows, parades, whichever rides you have fast passes for and whatever does not have a big line!  sorry...so excited to be getting there again in 2 months and 4 days, I can't stop jumping around!! Lol...


----------



## PHXscuba

We did do a big group dinner at Goofy's last fall -- 10 "adults", three children, and two under-3s, so 15 people. They told me we had to count "anyone with a heartbeat" in terms of reservation numbers, even if they weren't old enough to pay for. BTW, that 15th person pushed us into a special category for "groups" and required a couple extra phone calls to straighten out.

We were paying for everyone as part of a big trip/treat, so I don't know about splitting the check -- perhaps make the reservation for the whole group and ask then about everyone paying their own when you get there. I would *think* you could pay with a combination of vouchers and cash when everyone showed up. I see the bigger problem (especially if they are locals) of people dropping in and out leading up to the date.

I certainly don't know about the etiquette of inviting/paying. I think you'd probably have to word it like, "We're going to be eating at Goofy's, would you want to meet us there? It's kind of expensive -- here's how much. I could get you a discount voucher or you could just pay when you get there." Probably the approach depends on how well you know the people.

PHXscuba


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Love, love, love looking at all the holiday pictures as my vacation countdown draws nearer.  There is a fun thread in the Community Board with the ABC's of DL pics.  So much fun to look at, really amazing photos - something to occupy me while I wait for the holiday schedule to be released.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2557176


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the link to the ABC's in pictures thread, Desert Dwellers. I find it delightful and fun. Brought a smile to my face more than once. In fact, I have posted a picture for "W".


----------



## jessicaerv

PHXscuba said:


> We did do a big group dinner at Goofy's last fall -- 10 "adults", three children, and two under-3s, so 15 people. They told me we had to count "anyone with a heartbeat" in terms of reservation numbers, even if they weren't old enough to pay for. BTW, that 15th person pushed us into a special category for "groups" and required a couple extra phone calls to straighten out.
> 
> We were paying for everyone as part of a big trip/treat, so I don't know about splitting the check -- perhaps make the reservation for the whole group and ask then about everyone paying their own when you get there. I would *think* you could pay with a combination of vouchers and cash when everyone showed up. I see the bigger problem (especially if they are locals) of people dropping in and out leading up to the date.
> 
> I certainly don't know about the etiquette of inviting/paying. I think you'd probably have to word it like, "We're going to be eating at Goofy's, would you want to meet us there? It's kind of expensive -- here's how much. I could get you a discount voucher or you could just pay when you get there." Probably the approach depends on how well you know the people.
> 
> PHXscuba



Ooooo, thanks for the idea on the wording, I really like that.  Regardless of where we eat I'm looking forward to getting all the friends together.  Most of them have been friends with my DH for 35 years (since grade school).  They all started their families early, but we got a late start.  I'm very excited to introduce our DD to them.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

funatdisney said:


> Thanks for the link to the ABC's in pictures thread, Desert Dwellers. I find it delightful and fun. Brought a smile to my face more than once. In fact, I have posted a picture for "W".



Love your wreath - I added an "x."


----------



## funatdisney

I saw that. A great picture, for sure. She is a cutie! Now when I to DL with my camera, I will think of the shots a little differently.


----------



## funatdisney

Time for a picture. I hope I haven't posted this one before.


----------



## DizDragonfly

jessicaerv said:


> So, any of my buddies here have any suggestions?



Why don't you invite them to meet up with you in the lobby at the Grand Californian?


----------



## JustAKid

Can anyone tell me if Jack and Sally are out through the winter season, or if they stop being out after Halloween?


----------



## btrinfo

my wife and I would take the kids to Disneyland on Christmas eve when we lived down there. It was awesome, absolutely love going to Disneyland during the holiday season, especially during Christmas.

Worked out great for the kids, the day was quick for the kids, they were wiped out when we got home, did not have to wait all night to put presents under the tree. Good times


----------



## tksbaskets

I can't answer the Jack and Sally question but I can post a pic of what Main Street looks like when you enter on Magic Morning the week between Christmas and New Years.






Sherry E had an unscrupulous individual cyber-steal her precious photos.  She is responsible for me learning how to watermark my pictures before I post them.  (At least from now on).

It was surprising easy in Photoshop Elements.    Probably a good idea for us all.  At least this would be a bit of a deterrent.  I'm going to learn how to do an embossed one next. 

TK


----------



## Sherry E

JustAKid said:


> Can anyone tell me if Jack and Sally are out through the winter season, or if they stop being out after Halloween?



I've never heard of anyone seeing them during the holiday season.  I could be wrong on that - I've been so unlucky that I have missed them every time I've been at DLR for Halloween Time - but I _think_ they only appear during Halloween Time and not during Christmas time.  Seems to make little sense - the HMH ride lasts all the way until early January.  They might as well have Jack and Sally out for the duration.


----------



## emum

tksbaskets said:
			
		

> I can't answer the Jack and Sally question but I can post a pic of what Main Street looks like when you enter on Magic Morning the week between Christmas and New Years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK



Great photo, TK 

Looking at that photo reminds me how cold it's likely to be while we're there. We'll be leaving behind temps of 90-ish, and landing straight into jeans and jackets weather !

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## tksbaskets

emum said:


> Great photo, TK
> 
> Looking at that photo reminds me how cold it's likely to be while we're there. We'll be leaving behind temps of 90-ish, and landing straight into jeans and jackets weather !
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



We were very comfortable in jeans and a sweat shirt.  In the middle of the day we didn't need the sweatshirts.  Zippered fleece jackets were great for our family.


----------



## jemilah

Cold feels like Christmas


----------



## ironpig70

Do to school(mine), and the kids school we have to go on the holiday break. We have 5 days in the parks from the 23rd to 27th. From the sounds of it It could be busy and anywhere from sunny to cold and wet.


Either way we are going. Loving the pictures and comments from those who have been before.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

ironpig70 said:


> Do to school(mine), and the kids school we have to go on the holiday break. We have 5 days in the parks from the 23rd to 27th. From the sounds of it It could be busy and anywhere from sunny to cold and wet.
> 
> 
> Either way we are going. Loving the pictures and comments from those who have been before.



You are going over Christmas and Boxing day!! No matter how the crowds are you are going to have a great time!!


----------



## princess lovers mom

brrrr ... looking at the morning photo by tksbaskets makes me rethink what I need to be packing!!!!  is it jeans and jackets weather all day or do we need to be prepared to strip down layers throughout the day thing?

I am planning a surprise trip for family and we are leaving Christmas night - I need to have the girls' suitcases packed and in the car!!! I was planning capris - but looks like jeans will be a better idea...

we are right at the Grand Californian so can always go back I guess to change -


----------



## Sherry E

jemilah said:


> Cold feels like Christmas



Agreed!!



ironpig70 said:


> Do to school(mine), and the kids school we have to go on the holiday break. We have 5 days in the parks from the 23rd to 27th. *From the sounds of it It could be busy and anywhere from sunny to cold and wet*.
> 
> Either way we are going. Loving the pictures and comments from those who have been before.



You're correct - it could be in the 30-degree range at night in December, or it could be in the upper 50's.  Or anywhere in between.  It could be in the 40's in the daytime or it could be in the 70's.  I have literally experienced December days at DLR where I was so cold I couldn't get warm enough (but I LOVED it that way), and I was piling on sweaters and coats and scarves and mittens and earmuffs.  

I have also seen December days at DLR where it was raining.  

I have also been to DLR where it was in the upper 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night, and I wore my t-shirt all day long - no coat needed because it didn't feel cold at all!



princess lovers mom said:


> brrrr ... looking at the morning photo by tksbaskets makes me rethink what I need to be packing!!!!  is it jeans and jackets weather all day or do we need to be prepared to strip down layers throughout the day thing?
> 
> I am planning a surprise trip for family and we are leaving Christmas night - I need to have the girls' suitcases packed and in the car!!! I was planning capris - but looks like jeans will be a better idea...
> 
> we are right at the Grand Californian so can always go back I guess to change -



Today it's supposed to be 107 degrees in L.A. and Anaheim.  I would pay money to get temperatures like what I imagine from Tksbaskets' photo above!!  I cannot wait for that weather!  My only complaint is that we don't get that weather often enough in December here in SoCal.  Too often the weather is like 70 degrees in the daytime and that feels Summer-like to me and not Winter-ish or holiday-ish.  I want more of the 40-degree days and 30-degree nights!!


----------



## Spritie

Hello everyone!

My best friend and I just decided to go to Disneyland for Christmas this year (hooray!). We'll be there from the 20 to the 28th of December. 

I've been to DL once but it was ages ago and I don't remember much so I am in need of advice! Can anyone recommend the best place for Xmas eve and xmas day dinner? Are there any holiday events that we just have to attend?

Thanks in advance and I love all your pictures!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

My DD with Goofy


----------



## greens_in_WA

All these cool pictures is making me really excited for Christmas at DLR.  We'll be there Dec 2nd - 6th.  Last time we were there was Dec 2006:





DD was 5 and DS 18mo.


----------



## ironpig70

We are coming down from Oregon so cold and wet is what is norm so I doubt it will phase us



So my question of the minute is about the parade on Christmas day?

Any place to avoid viewing from? Best viewing spot?

How long before the start should you line up?

Heard that Main Street is the best viewing but leaving can be a head ache.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## tksbaskets

greens_in_WA said:


> All these cool pictures is making me really excited for Christmas at DLR.  We'll be there Dec 2nd - 6th.  Last time we were there was Dec 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD was 5 and DS 18mo.



So cute - nice watermark 



Goofy_Mom said:


> My DD with Goofy



Thanks for sharing - looks like she's having fun.



ironpig70 said:


> We are coming down from Oregon so cold and wet is what is norm so I doubt it will phase us
> 
> 
> 
> So my question of the minute is about the parade on Christmas day?
> 
> Any place to avoid viewing from? Best viewing spot?
> 
> How long before the start should you line up?
> 
> Heard that Main Street is the best viewing but leaving can be a head ache.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.



If you think your dd's would enjoy it - I'd fork out for the Holiday Tour on Christmas Day (don't know if they have it ON Christmas) but you get priority seating for the parade without waiting for an hour on a curb.  Your daughters would probably really enjoy the walk on to the IASW Holiday.  Don't know how brave they are but we got to walk onto the Haunted Mansion too.  Treats and Hot chocolate too! 

Other people can probably suggest where to park it if you want to stake your spot for the parade.  I let Mickey hold mine!


----------



## Sherry E

Spritie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My best friend and I just decided to go to Disneyland for Christmas this year (hooray!). We'll be there from the 20 to the 28th of December.
> 
> I've been to DL once but it was ages ago and I don't remember much so I am in need of advice! Can anyone recommend the best place for Xmas eve and xmas day dinner? Are there any holiday events that we just have to attend?
> 
> Thanks in advance and I love all your pictures!



Hi, Spritie!!

Well, you'll be at DLR a good, long time so you will have lots of time to do everything.  And it's such a magical time of year that you will want to see and do it all!

Okay, let's see...if you enjoy fine dining, Napa Rose in the Grand Californian Hotel is a critically acclaimed restaurant (also widely praised by DLR guests).  Chances are, they probably have a special menu for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  In fact, if I recall, on Guy Fieri's Food Network special last year, "Guy's Disney Holiday," he did a segment on the Napa Rose Christmas meal.

I have also heard that Storytellers Cafe (also in the GCH) might also have some special menu or buffet items on Christmas Eve and Day.  I cannot confirm that - but I love Storytellers as a restaurant anyway, and it has a really cozy, warm atmosphere that works well during the holidays.

I'm not sure what Goofy's Kitchen in the Disneyland Hotel does on Christmas, but they have a huge buffet to begin with, so I imagine they might put some special items out for the actual holiday itself.

Ariel's Grotto in California Adventure serves slightly upscale dishes (not quite to the level of Napa Rose but more upscale than your average park fare).  I wouldn't be shocked if they had a special meal on Christmas too.

You can always check with Disneyland Dining - 714-781-DINE - and ask them about Christmas Day meals.

You probably will want to eat at Blue Bayou, too - can't beat the atmosphere!!

As for events - this is not an actual event, but one thing I really like to do at DLR during the holiday season is to go into the Grand Californian Hotel lobby and plunk down on one of the comfy chairs or sofas to listen to the pianist, the guitarist and the carolers - all of whom provide free holiday musical entertainment!!  The setting is just lovely - the dim lighting, the dark wood, the fireplace and the giant Christmas tree all set the mood and contribute to the elegant but rustic feel of the lobby/hearth area.  People curl up on the sofas - or even on the carpet - with drinks and treats in hand, enjoying the musical interludes.  The carolers even take requests.  Plus, Santa sets up shop by the tree with a PhotoPass photographer, and it's great fun to watch everyone go up to get their photo taken with him.

Don't miss getting your photo taken in front of the Winter Castle at night, when it is all aglow.  Also don't miss getting your photo taken in front of the spectacularly gorgeous It's a Small World Holiday at night, when its colors draw people from all corners of the parks like moths to a flame!!

Be sure to ride IASWH as well as Haunted Mansion Holiday - those are the two major rides that receive the holiday overlay treatment, and they are not to be missed.

Also take a cruise on the Storybook Land Canal Boats - many of the tiny cottages have their own teeny tiny holiday decorations!!

Can anyone else think of some other things that are not to be missed?  I know I'm skipping something!


----------



## mitchwebb

Two of three girlies


----------



## smiley_face2

JustAKid said:


> Can anyone tell me if Jack and Sally are out through the winter season, or if they stop being out after Halloween?



It has been reported on another site that they will indeed be there this year right through January 3rd!


----------



## JustAKid

smiley_face2 said:


> It has been reported on another site that they will indeed be there this year right through January 3rd!



Hooray!  This is what I wanted to hear.  DH and DD are both HUGE NBC fans.  I reckon I'll check back a little later, further into the actual season, to ensure that other site was accurate but for now, this has made my day.  Thanks!


----------



## JustAKid

Alright all you Christmas goers, I have got a toughy for you!  Can you name the ONE thing you're looking forward to seeing/feeling/experiencing most this holiday season in the parks?

I love the holiday season because everyone seems to dig deep and really find the humanitarian in themself.  The generosity is astounding that time of year, and I love the sense of community.  What I'm looking forward to most is observing if that generosity, and that community carry over to The Happiest Place on Earth.  

I'd just like to point out that if it does, I may never leave.


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> It has been reported on another site that they will indeed be there this year right through January 3rd!



What I'm wondering is which other site said this about Jack and Sally?  Was it an actual Disney site, or a site (like our site) that discusses Disney, or a site (like MiceChat) that reports about Disney?  Just recently, I caught an incorrect date (maybe a typo?) on another site - it was incorrect, but it was posted.  Sometimes sites post things that are not confirmed yet and may even be a mistake.  

I've never seen Jack and Sally out during the holidays.  Even though I missed seeing them during Halloween Time, I at least knew they had been out.  There has never been any sign of them during Christmastime - although it makes sense to keep them out if the Haunted Mansion Holiday is up until January.  They *should* keep them out, but I've just never seen it happen - and I haven't seen any other people's photos of Jack and Sally during Christmastime, either.


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> It has been reported on another site that they will indeed be there this year right through January 3rd!




Oh, I forgot, smiley_face2 - the January 3, 2011 date - where was that posted?  I know MouseSavers posted January 3rd, BUT both of the Disney Destinations/DNews e-mails I have received recently have the holidays as ending on January 2, 2011 (which is a Sunday, which would make sense).  I have never seen anything about January 3rd except for on MouseSavers, but Mary from MouseSavers was not sure where she had gotten that info so she changed it to January 2.

The only 'official' word I have seen from Disney so far says 11/12/10 - 1/2/11 as the season begin and end dates.

Is there some other official Disney site that is reporting the season ending on January 3rd?  If so, it would be good to get confirmation because it may affect certain folks' plans.  For example, some friends of mine were going to be in town exactly at that time. If going on 1/3/11 meant still being able to see all the holiday stuff, it would make a huge difference in their trip.  Right now, they are planning on 1/2/11 beng the last day of the season.

I have only seen 1/2/11 as the official word from Disney (DNews/Disney Destinations is official Disney).  So let me know where else it is that you are seeing that Jack and Sally will be out through January 3rd.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

JustAKid said:


> Alright all you Christmas goers, I have got a toughy for you!  Can you name the ONE thing you're looking forward to seeing/feeling/experiencing most this holiday season in the parks?
> 
> I love the holiday season because everyone seems to dig deep and really find the humanitarian in themself.  The generosity is astounding that time of year, and I love the sense of community.  What I'm looking forward to most is observing if that generosity, and that community carry over to The Happiest Place on Earth.
> 
> I'd just like to point out that if it does, I may never leave.



ONE thing!!!  I'm looking foward to explosing my DS (2 1/2) to the Disney Holiday magic.  My DS is looking foward to IASWH and "going through the tunnel". DD is looking foward to SM.  I want to take my DS on Tom Saywer Island.  I have never been there (climbing and running have never appealed to me) but my DS would LOVE it.  Maybe the priates will still be doing shows there.  DH wants to make sure the kids have a great time, they deserve it.

I'm also looking foward to the weather, I'm soooo done with 100 degree days.  It's September for petes sake, cool down already.


----------



## funatdisney

greens_in_WA said:


> All these cool pictures is making me really excited for Christmas at DLR.  We'll be there Dec 2nd - 6th.  Last time we were there was Dec 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD was 5 and DS 18mo.



We will be there from Dec. 3 to the 5th! We are staying at the VGC. We are soo excited. BTW, the picture with Mickey and your two cuties is so adorable.


----------



## Sally_fan

smiley_face2 said:


> It has been reported on another site that they will indeed be there this year right through January 3rd!



Oh I hope so!! We have been lucky to have caught them during the past 2 Halloween seasons & are hoping to see them out while we are there in December!


----------



## NewbieMouse

JustAKid said:


> Alright all you Christmas goers, I have got a toughy for you!  Can you name the ONE thing you're looking forward to seeing/feeling/experiencing most this holiday season in the parks?



IASW Holiday version. I love this ride, but I've never seen it decked out for Christmas. 



Sherry E said:


> The only 'official' word I have seen from Disney so far says 11/12/10 - 1/2/11 as the season begin and end dates.



This is starting to get on my nerves - I want info!


----------



## greens_in_WA

tksbaskets said:


> So cute - nice watermark





funatdisney said:


> We will be there from Dec. 3 to the 5th! We are staying at the VGC. We are soo excited. BTW, the picture with Mickey and your two cuties is so adorable.



Thanks both of you.  @funatdisney, who knows we might bump into each other 



JustAKid said:


> Alright all you Christmas goers, I have got a toughy for you!  Can you name the ONE thing you're looking forward to seeing/feeling/experiencing most this holiday season in the parks?
> 
> I love the holiday season because everyone seems to dig deep and really find the humanitarian in themself.  The generosity is astounding that time of year, and I love the sense of community.  What I'm looking forward to most is observing if that generosity, and that community carry over to The Happiest Place on Earth.
> 
> I'd just like to point out that if it does, I may never leave.



The One Thing are the CALIFORNIA letter wearing the candy cane stripes.  I just started taking panoramic shots and have not gotten this one yet.

More shots to keep the mood going:


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> IASW Holiday version. I love this ride, but I've never seen it decked out for Christmas.
> 
> This is starting to get on my nerves - I want info!



At least I can clearly say I have received two e-mails from an official Disney source and that's where the end date of 1/2/11 came from.  Unless an end date of 1/3/11 has been reported on some other official Disney site or is reported soon (and it may be), I have a feeling that someone else got the same e-mail I got with the 1/2/11 on it back in July, glanced at it and mistakenly thought it said 1/3/11.  Then it got posted as that on another site and it spread around from there.  In fact, if I recall, Mary from MouseSavers (who had 1/3/11 on her site but didn't know where she got that date from and then changed it to 1/2/11) even said that there was another person who had 1/3/11 on their site.  But no one can name an actual Disney source where that date came from.  I _think_ it might have been a mistake that got passed around.

Thus far, no one has been able to say that anything has officially come from Disney - except for me, because I got those two e-mails and they say 1/2/11.  So I'm sticking with the info I have unless Disney tells us otherwise.  I wish that the holidays extended to 1/3/11 because it would be helpful to my friends - but right now, there is no concrete reason to think that this will be the case.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Right now, the thing im MOST looking forward to is standing on Main Street, holding DH's hand, and watching the snow fall, listening to the music, sipping on a cocoa. 

That said, im also really looking forward to the Holiday Tour, because it's not the kind of thing we normally would do (too expensive) but we're going a little beyond 'normal' for this extra special trip.

Christmas is already my most favorite time of year, so to be able to spend some of it in an already so magical place...i just can't wait. I tear up just thinking about it!


----------



## PHXscuba

I am looking forward to combining two of my favorite things -- Christmas and Disney -- and getting to do it with my best friend who also loves Christmas and Disney. And although we dearly love and spoil our (combined 8) children, we are excited to do a girls-only trip!

I think I am also sort of "apologizing" to Disneyland for some Christmases past. I know I was there almost every year at Christmastime when I was a teen and in college, but I have NO pictures and really no memory of Christmas decor/entertainment/etc. I know they've really amped the details since then, but how could I have totally just focused on rides?! So my friend and I will ride some favorites but will be mostly just absorbing the Christmas spirit.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I am looking forward to combining two of my favorite things -- Christmas and Disney -- and getting to do it with my best friend who also loves Christmas and Disney. And although we dearly love and spoil our (combined 8) children, we are excited to do a girls-only trip!
> 
> I think I am also sort of "apologizing" to Disneyland for some Christmases past. I know I was there almost every year at Christmastime when I was a teen and in college, but I have NO pictures and really no memory of Christmas decor/entertainment/etc. I know they've really amped the details since then, but how could I have totally just focused on rides?! So my friend and I will ride some favorites but will be mostly just absorbing the Christmas spirit.
> 
> PHXscuba



And don't forget the peppermint! I know you're looking forward to some peppermint goodies too!

I was the same way when I was younger.  All about the rides.  And then I transitioned into being all about the rides and the merchandise!  I know I must have gone to DL for a Christmas or two as a kid, but I haven't found any photos though I have a very vague memory of seeing a Christmas tree on Main Street in the '70s or early '80s.  And even when I first fell in love with DL at Christmastime as an adult in 1990, still I was not as fully enthralled with it as I am today.  I loved it but not as much as today.  Even though I still love the rides and the merchandise, now I know I could spend much more time taking in the details and having a great time even if I never make it one ride.

I think that with age, those of us who used to just be about the rides have really started to appreciate DLR on a whole different level than just a place to ride fun rides or meet Mickey.  And because Christmastime at DLR has soooooo much to absorb and take in, there is sooooooo much to appreciate.


----------



## PHXscuba

YES! The food -- especially the peppermint-flavored things!

I just wish they'd hurry up and give us some more holiday information!! We are less than 7 weeks away from the start of Christmas season at DLR!! I am debating whether or not to see WoC while we're there and the calendar is so poky on dates/times/meals/etc. I have a feeling our dates won't be up until a few weeks from now, when I will be out of town/away from a computer for a whole week!

I am actually trying not to stress and overplan this trip, making it about the Christmas spirit, but there are still some big building blocks I'd like to know!

PHXscuba


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> What I'm wondering is which other site said this about Jack and Sally?  Was it an actual Disney site, or a site (like our site) that discusses Disney, or a site (like MiceChat) that reports about Disney?  Just recently, I caught an incorrect date (maybe a typo?) on another site - it was incorrect, but it was posted.  Sometimes sites post things that are not confirmed yet and may even be a mistake.
> 
> I've never seen Jack and Sally out during the holidays.  Even though I missed seeing them during Halloween Time, I at least knew they had been out.  There has never been any sign of them during Christmastime - although it makes sense to keep them out if the Haunted Mansion Holiday is up until January.  They *should* keep them out, but I've just never seen it happen - and I haven't seen any other people's photos of Jack and Sally during Christmastime, either.



It's here, posted by the site admin, and I'm sure it was on the official Disney blog on my twitter, but I can't find that now! it was a couple of weeks ago...

http://www.mouseinfo.com/forums/dis...ally-sticking-around-past-halloween-year.html

I've asked for a source for some sort of at least semi official info...I'll be sure to post asap!


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> It's here, posted by the site admin, and I'm sure it was on the official Disney blog on my twitter, but I can't find that now! it was a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> http://www.mouseinfo.com/forums/dis...ally-sticking-around-past-halloween-year.html
> 
> I've asked for a source for some sort of at least semi official info...I'll be sure to post asap!



Thanks so much for the link!  I appreciate it.

I see that someone replied to your question (dlfreak or some such person) about the source of the Jack/Sally info being official, and he/she said that _they_ (mouseinfo) reported it but that Disney had _not_ officially reported it yet.

See, this is why I am trying to get to the bottom of in this mystery of 1/3/11 being the end date and also Jack/Sally being out until 1/3/11.  Too often things get leaked based on rumor or maybe based on early indefinite plans being tossed around by Disney (but not finalized yet), and then these little nuggets are passed around on different sites but they aren't actually coming from Disney sources and sometimes they never come to fruition.  

Even Dateline Disneyland is not an official Disney source (I'm talking about the one that's coming from MiceChat/MiceAge).  There is a Dateline Disney that focuses on WDW media and that comes from WDW, but the one most of us are familiar with on Facebook and Twitter is the Dateline Disneyland coming from MiceChat/MiceAge.

The Disney Parks Blog is official Disney, but the Parks Blog has not mentioned anything about a holiday end date yet (which would be the same date Jack and Sally were going to be there until) that I have seen, unless it slipped past me in all their different Halloween blogs, which is entirely possible.

The only official Disney source I am aware of that has named an end to the season - 1/2/11 - was the DNews/Disney Destinations e-mails that I received.  It had the same date in both e-mails, and one of them I just received a couple of days ago.  It seems that if 1/2/11 were not the end date to the season, they would have corrected the e-mail before they sent it out the second time.  But at the same time, even if 1/2/11 is the end of the season, will Jack and Sally really be out until that date?

These are the websites to keep an eye on for official news:

Disney Parks Blog 
Disneyland News 
D23 
Disneyland Resort Website 

And via e-mail:

Disney Destinations/DNews
Disney Fans Insider (from Disney Online)


If you see an end date of 1/3/11 pop up from any of those places, or am item about Jack and Sally staying through the Christmas holiday, then that's the real deal!!


----------



## ironpig70

JustAKid said:


> Alright all you Christmas goers, I have got a toughy for you!  Can you name the ONE thing you're looking forward to seeing/feeling/experiencing most this holiday season in the parks?
> 
> I love the holiday season because everyone seems to dig deep and really find the humanitarian in themself.  The generosity is astounding that time of year, and I love the sense of community.  What I'm looking forward to most is observing if that generosity, and that community carry over to The Happiest Place on Earth.
> 
> I'd just like to point out that if it does, I may never leave.





My Christmas present from my kids. 

They don't know it yet but on Christmas day we will line up and skip down Main Street Its a tradition for us.

What else could I want besides to be in the happiest place on Earth on the greatest day of the year with my family.


----------



## Sherry E

ironpig70 said:


> My Christmas present from my kids.
> 
> They don't know it yet but on Christmas day we will line up and skip down Main Street Its a tradition for us.
> 
> What else could I want besides to be in the happiest place on Earth on the greatest day of the year with my family.



I agree - though I've never actually been to DLR on Christmas itself, I think it would be the best way to spend that specific holiday!!  I've always wondered if Christmas felt a little more magical when you wake up in a Disney hotel, or if DLR feels a little more special that day because it's Christmas!


----------



## iChloe

I would definitely reccomend going to Disney for Christmas! it shud be fun!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Hey, how did we drop down to page 2?

bump it up.


----------



## NewbieMouse

iChloe said:


> I would definitely reccomend going to Disney for Christmas! it shud be fun!



Has anyone else been there on Christmas Day itself, and can comment on the crowds?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

NewbieMouse said:


> Has anyone else been there on Christmas Day itself, and can comment on the crowds?



I wasn't prepared for the crowds. I thought "sure, it'll be busier than normal, but we can handle it". I'm not exagerating when I say we were sholder to sholder with strangers. I held on to my DD's hand like she was falling off a cliff while trying to get through AL & TL. On top of that it was wicked cold and rainy. 

Never again will I go to Disneyland on Xmas

I sincerly hope the crowd level will be more manageable for you.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Goofy_Mom said:


> I wasn't prepared for the crowds. I thought "sure, it'll be busier than normal, but we can handle it". I'm not exagerating when I say we were sholder to sholder with strangers. I held on to my DD's hand like she was falling off a cliff while trying to get through AL & TL. On top of that it was wicked cold and rainy.
> 
> Never again will I go to Disneyland on Xmas
> 
> I sincerly hope the crowd level will be more manageable for you.



Oh, my! Were you there any other days around Christmas, and was it just as crazy?


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

I posted some pictures back in January on page 17 so maybe I should add some more.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Some from IASW Holiday


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW your pictures are stunning.  Especially the night ones and the IASW.

Thanks for sharing!

TK


----------



## Goofy_Mom

NewbieMouse said:


> Oh, my! Were you there any other days around Christmas, and was it just as crazy?



We were there the two days before Christmas, the crowds were actully pretty light.  We were able to walk onto a lot rides.  However, there were NO characters out.  I'm all most positive it was because of the weather.  It had rained the two days before Christmas.  It wasn't even "normal" rain.  First it would rain really hard for about 5 min, then the sky would open up and the sun would be out.  5 min later the clouds rolled back in like they were there the entire time and would poor down on us.  

If I were by myself, or even with my DD, I would have stuck out the rain and enjoyed the very short lines.  But we had a not-yet-one-year-old in a stroller with us.  I wasn't about to make him suffer the rains and possibly sit in a wet stroller with wet cloths all day.

It actully worked out pretty good for my DS.  On Chritmas eve and day, he stayed in the hotel with DH while me and DD went to the parks, that way at least some of the money we spent for this vacation wouldn't be waisted.  (DH is not a big fan of the magic but goes along for the ride to make the rest of us happy).  According to my DH, DS had an absolute blast in the hotel.


----------



## funatdisney

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Some from IASW Holiday



Awesome pictures, as usual, GoofyontheHiSeas. The colors are stunning and I admire your skill with the camera. We are neighbors of a sort. I head into Thousand Oaks quite a bit, since I like your mall better than mine and we have close friends that live in the area.


----------



## NewbieMouse

GoofyontheHiSeas, beautiful pictures!

Goofy_Mom, thanks for sharing your crowds experience. Like you, DH is not a huge fan, so I'm hoping that the crowds won't be too crazy as that will turn him right off the whole thing. We'll be there for 2 days somewhere in Dec. 22-24, so now I have my fingers crossed it will RAIN!


----------



## Sherry E

Roger - yes, we definitely always need more photos!!  Show us whatever you have!  Your pictures are absolutely stunning.  Those IASW Holiday photos make me realize how excited I am to get back to DLR and ride that again during the holidays.  The colors are so vibrant and crisp!



I'm actually surprised at the course this thread has taken.  It was very popular for a while last year.  Then there were times early this year where I was bumping it a lot to try to keep it visible.  Then we picked up some new thread followers along the way and it kind of picked up steam again and was really popular for a while. This thread was way, way, way ahead of the Halloween thread (Part 1 of the Halloween thread) in terms of number of views.  But then the Halloween thread (Part 1) exploded and left this Christmas thread in its dust!!  Now the first Halloween thread is so popular I had to start a Part 2.  Meanwhile, this thread is still drifting to page 2 on occasion! 

I really expected that this Christmas thread would start picking up steam again as the holidays get closer (and 1-1/2 months away is pretty darn close!).  It doesn't help matters any that there seems to be such a lack of info.  There have been no new Park Blogs posts about the holidays.  Disneyland News hasn't posted anything.  There's nothing from Disney.  Heck - at this rate, we don't even know if the candy cane letters will be be back in December for one last appearance!  And what will be in DCA as far as decorations this year?  Halloween was all but removed from DCA and everything in DCA is all about WoC.  Will Christmas be the same way?

In any case, until we can pick up steam again in the coming weeks leading up to the holiday season at DLR, we need photos, photos and more photos to keep this thread alive!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> I really expected that this Christmas thread would start picking up steam again as the holidays get closer (and 1-1/2 months away is pretty darn close!).  It doesn't help matters any that there seems to be such a lack of info.  There have been no new Park Blogs posts about the holidays.  Disneyland News hasn't posted anything.  There's nothing from Disney.  Heck - at this rate, we don't even know if the candy cane letters will be be back in December for one last appearance!  And what will be in DCA as far as decorations this year?  Halloween was all but removed from DCA and everything in DCA is all about WoC.  Will Christmas be the same way?
> 
> In any case, until we can pick up steam again in the coming weeks leading up to the holiday season at DLR, we need photos, photos and more photos to keep this thread alive!!




I agree!! We need more pictures.  I would also love to hear more stories about previous holiday visits.  The last time I went during the holiday, it was on "The Holiday" and major busy and wet.  I'ld like to hear some happy stories please.
My DD looks less than pleased.


----------



## where's_my_prince

yeah i agree sherry. as soon as my Halloween trip is done on the 15th i'm moving over to this thread to get prepared for my holiday trip(s)  
before you know it you'll be having to make a Part 2 for this thread


----------



## Disneyland1084

stitchsclan said:


> Hello everyone,
> hubby and I are thinking of suprising the crumb catchers with a trip to disneyland over christmas, never having traveled over christmas at all, I just wanted some opinions what is the park like, is it worth it that kinda thing
> 
> thanks



 -worse than summer crowds IMO. I was there during Christmas 5 years ago, never again. ...BUT if BIG crowds don't bother you, I say go for it. All of the Christmas decorations were so beautiful!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I agree!! We need more pictures.  I would also love to hear more stories about previous holiday visits.  The last time I went during the holiday, it was on "The Holiday" and major busy and wet.  I'ld like to hear some happy stories please.
> My DD looks less than pleased.



Goofy_Mom - you probably mentioned this and I overlooked it.  The rainy trip you made to DLR - was that in 2008, by any chance?  I ask because the last day of my December 2008 trip was when it started to rain (and in fact, that sped up the process of my camera dying).  Fortunately, I had a few days of no rain in DLR leading up to it.  But this was the Monday before Christmas when it started to rain.  And as I recall, it was raining off and on for the next few days at least, over the holiday.

I know a lot of folks love DLR in the rain.  I guess I prefer the rain to extreme heat, but honestly, it makes it so difficult to take photos because either the camera gets wet or the friends/family you are with don't want to stand in the rain to pose and they go running for cover.  I was struggling with my umbrella, which stabbed my hand.  I was trying to get photos despite water getting on the camera.  I was trying to make sure that the inner contents of my bag didn't get wet when I had to open it up to look for something.  It was just a mess, really!! Temperature-wise, I love it.  The cooler, the better for me.  




where's_my_prince said:


> yeah i agree sherry. as soon as my Halloween trip is done on the 15th i'm moving over to this thread to get prepared for my holiday trip(s)
> before you know it you'll be having to make a Part 2 for this thread



Woo hoo, where's_my_prince!!  I suspect that we will have a few people moving back over here to this thread along with you when October ends.  Actually, those who are going to DLR at the very end of October may even begin to see some early traces of Christmas.  I know that certain merchandise starts appearing really early.

It would be great if it were time for Part 2 of this thread!  That would mean we suddenly had a huge wave of activity.  I would love to be able to do the same thing in Part 2 of the Christmas thread that I did with the Halloween thread and make a Table of Contents for the photos, so it makes it easy to find certain things in a pinch!

Oh, and by the way, congratulations on getting hired by DLR sooner than you expected!!  I know you didn't think they would call you until October or so.  But at least you know when you'll be starting and where exactly you will be working!! I can't wait to hear about the training and what that entails - well, as much as you are allowed to reveal, that is.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Are there any special meal offerings during the holidays?  Any restaurant that is particularily pretty during the holiday decorations?


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so how's this for ironic? I just found out DS14 will get a day at DLR while on a band trip in November ... after the Christmas stuff goes up. Sadly, he'll probably be like I was as a teen and completely ignore the holiday magic in favor of riding himself silly on anything with "Mountain" in the title. 

I originally wanted to go with him on this band trip but I think I'd rather go in December with my friend than just for one day and getting to ride buses with  150 teenagers.

Hmmm ... maybe I can convince him to bring me back something peppermint, just as a DLR "appetizer."

PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Actually, those who are going to DLR at the very end of October may even begin to see some early traces of Christmas.  I know that certain merchandise starts appearing really early.



I am going a the end of Oct. I will keep an eye out for any signs of xmas while I am there.


----------



## JustAKid

Do all the characters get wintery touches, such as Winnie's hat, or Tinkerbell's longer, more snow-friendly wear that Goofy_Mom's photos depict?


----------



## jemilah

I will try to get on the home comp and upload more pictures too!  Its not that far off!


----------



## Sherry E

JustAKid said:


> Do all the characters get wintery touches, such as Winnie's hat, or Tinkerbell's longer, more snow-friendly wear that Goofy_Mom's photos depict?



Yep!  Usually in Critter Country, Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore are all wearing either Santa hats or neck scarves (sometimes both) at their photo spot.  Last year, we were waiting in line for Christmas Pooh, Christmas Tigger and Christmas Eeyore, but Tigger and Eeyore took a break while we were in line and only Christmas Pooh remained.

Around Main Street, you will find what I always call the "Winter Sweater Army" or the "Winter Sweater Congregation," which generally consists of Minnie, Mickey, Goofy, Donald, Daisy and Pluto.  You'll know it's the Army when you see the mobs of people around them.  Often times Chip and Dale come out in their sweaters too.  Sometimes the 'Winter Sweater" characters will appear in ToonTown as well, but you are almost sure to see them on Main Street.

In DCA, however, it's different.  Stitch or Sulley might be out, but they have no holiday touches that I've seen, really.  Even the Pluto that appears in DCA is not dressed for the holidays.

In the old days, all the characters at Goofy's Kitchen used to appear in their holiday gear but that stopped over the years.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Goofy_Mom - you probably mentioned this and I overlooked it.  The rainy trip you made to DLR - was that in 2008, by any chance?  I ask because the last day of my December 2008 trip was when it started to rain (and in fact, that sped up the process of my camera dying).  Fortunately, I had a few days of no rain in DLR leading up to it.  But this was the Monday before Christmas when it started to rain.  And as I recall, it was raining off and on for the next few days at least, over the holiday.
> 
> I know a lot of folks love DLR in the rain.  I guess I prefer the rain to extreme heat, but honestly, it makes it so difficult to take photos because either the camera gets wet or the friends/family you are with don't want to stand in the rain to pose and they go running for cover.  I was struggling with my umbrella, which stabbed my hand.  I was trying to get photos despite water getting on the camera.  I was trying to make sure that the inner contents of my bag didn't get wet when I had to open it up to look for something.  It was just a mess, really!! Temperature-wise, I love it.  The cooler, the better for me.



As a matter of fact, it was 2008.  Normaly, I love the rain.  I love the sound it makes and the smell it produces.  I would take cold over hot anyday, especially if I have to wait in lines.  It's so much easier to put on cloths to keep warm than to remove cloths to stay cool, you can only take off so much, ya know  But with really little ones, and a DH who's not really into the magic, the rain doesn't do us any favors.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

PHXscuba said:


> OK, so how's this for ironic? I just found out DS14 will get a day at DLR while on a band trip in November ... after the Christmas stuff goes up. Sadly, he'll probably be like I was as a teen and completely ignore the holiday magic in favor of riding himself silly on anything with "Mountain" in the title.
> 
> I originally wanted to go with him on this band trip but I think I'd rather go in December with my friend than just for one day and getting to ride buses with  150 teenagers.
> 
> Hmmm ... maybe I can convince him to bring me back something peppermint, just as a DLR "appetizer."
> 
> PHXscuba



OMG!! My little sister is going in November with her band/colorguard. 
She says her dates are around the 15th-ish, but she says her school is getting two days in the parks.  I remember when I went with my band, I think we got three parcial days and we got to see Beauty and the Beast on Broadway.  Being a dancer and a Disney geek, I was on cloud nine.


----------



## JustAKid

Sherry E said:


> Yep!  Usually in Critter Country, Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore are all wearing either Santa hats or neck scarves (sometimes both) at their photo spot.  Last year, we were waiting in line for Christmas Pooh, Christmas Tigger and Christmas Eeyore, but Tigger and Eeyore took a break while we were in line and only Christmas Pooh remained.
> 
> Around Main Street, you will find what I always call the "Winter Sweater Army" or the "Winter Sweater Congregation," which generally consists of Minnie, Mickey, Goofy, Donald, Daisy and Pluto.  You'll know it's the Army when you see the mobs of people around them.  Often times Chip and Dale come out in their sweaters too.  Sometimes the 'Winter Sweater" characters will appear in ToonTown as well, but you are almost sure to see them on Main Street.
> 
> In DCA, however, it's different.  Stitch or Sulley might be out, but they have no holiday touches that I've seen, really.  Even the Pluto that appears in DCA is not dressed for the holidays.
> 
> In the old days, all the characters at Goofy's Kitchen used to appear in their holiday gear but that stopped over the years.



You have no idea how excited I am about the news of the "Winter Sweater Army".  I have been waiting YEARS for an excuse to wear my ugly Christmas sweater, now I have an excuse: the happiest photo-op ever.  You've got so much knowledge, Sherry, it amazes me.  You're awesome!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> As a matter of fact, it was 2008.  Normaly, I love the rain.  I love the sound it makes and the smell it produces.  I would take cold over hot anyday, especially if I have to wait in lines.  It's so much easier to put on cloths to keep warm than to remove cloths to stay cool, you can only take off so much, ya know  But with really little ones, and a DH who's not really into the magic, the rain doesn't do us any favors.



Oh, I am in total agreement with you there!  When it's too hot, there is only so much you can do to cool down.  Even drinking water doesn't cool you down instantly - you have to wait a bit.  It can actually be quite pleasant to get comfy and cozy by bundling up in sweaters and coats and mittens.  However, you don't want to have to lug your ponchos or rain gear around with you only to have it not rain, and yet you don't want to be caught without an umbrella and poncho if it starts raining suddenly!!  I was so annoyed when it started raining on me on that Monday before Christmas.  I was going to be out of DLR in a few hours anyway.  Couldn't it have just waited another couple of hours?  It caused ToonTown to be empty, but it was still a pain.

You're right - the rain can be even more of an unwelcome occurrence if you have tiny tots and a DH who isn't feeling the magic to begin with.  It's not the thing you want to have happen when you are trying to convince someone to have a good time at DLR!!


----------



## Sherry E

JustAKid said:


> You have no idea how excited I am about the news of the "Winter Sweater Army".  I have been waiting YEARS for an excuse to wear my ugly Christmas sweater, now I have an excuse: the happiest photo-op ever.  You've got so much knowledge, Sherry, it amazes me.  You're awesome!



Thank you! 

Yay!You'll be part of the Winter Sweater Army too!!  You can wear an ugly Christmas sweater and no one will think twice about it!!

I wanted to stop for the Army the last time we saw them out, but my friend grimaced menacingly at the crowds surrounding them and kept on a-walkin'.  They were awfully cute, though.  Each one appeared to have a PhotoPass photographer with him/her, but there was no visible line forming that I could see.  It just looked like a free-for-all.  Everyone wants the Winter Sweater Army photos!!

Hopefully, if you wait in the line for the Christmas Pooh gang by Pooh's Corner, they will all stay put in the spot and not run out for a sudden "break."  That made me so mad!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

JustAKid said:


> You have no idea how excited I am about the news of the "Winter Sweater Army".  I have been waiting YEARS for an excuse to wear my ugly Christmas sweater, now I have an excuse: the happiest photo-op ever.  You've got so much knowledge, Sherry, it amazes me.  You're awesome!



I may have already posted these pictures, but here are some of the "Sweater Army"










This is Minnie at DCA in what looks like xmasy hiking gear


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

Sherry E said:


> Christmas at DLR is absolutely worth it!  Like Molly said, it is incredible - no matter what your faith or spiritual/religious beliefs are, people agree that it is just beautiful at DLR during that time of year and everyone should experience it.  If I had a choice to go to DLR only one time in a year, for one day only, or one time after not having been there for several years, it would be during the holiday season.  It is absolutely my favorite time to be there.
> 
> I guess one way to describe it would be that DLR, in general, has a certain 'magical/fantasy-like' quality that everyone who loves DLR feels and recognizes when they are there.  So take that feeling, amp it up and multiply it by 1000 and you have DLR during Christmastime.
> 
> First of all, there is the Winter Castle, which seems to sparkle and glow incandescently throughout the park.  At certain times during each night, the 'icicles' on the Castle illuminate and there is a little light show that extends from there, all the way up Main Street, to the huge Christmas tree.  Then the 'snow' (suds, basically) falls on Main Street.
> 
> Then, there are the ride overlays: there is the jaw-droppingly beautiful IASW Holiday, which, in the daytime is mildly impressive, but at night, draws crowds from all corners of both parks to gaze at its stunning, colorful facade.  Inside the ride, everything has been transformed for the season, and the usual IASW song has been mixed in with holiday tunes.  The smells of peppermint and some sort of pine waft through the air.  Of course, there is also the wonderful Haunted Mansion Holiday, which makes its first appearance in late September and lasts until January.  Every year there is a new, fresh gingerbread 'house' sitting on the table in the banquet scene (last year it was a coffin), and a snowdrift Hidden Mickey on the ballroom floor.  As you pass by this scene, you get a strong whiff of gingerbread.
> 
> Add to those things the special holiday food items such as cookies and peppermint pot cake and cider (who doesn't love the gingerbread men 'with ears' cookies and the peppermint goodies?), the aromas, the colors, the lights, the decorations - there are miles of garland strung aroud the parks, and no fewer than 700 Christmas trees of all sizes scattered about DLR. They are everywhere - in all the shops, in all the restaurants, in all the DLR hotels, throughout DTD, in store window displays, and of course, in the 2 parks.  ToonTown and A Bug's Land have their own unique decorations, and New Orleans Square has his its own kind of Mardi Gras-flavored adornments.  Plus, Santa can be found at the Reindeer Roundup in DL, and at all 3 hotels (at the GCH, he is a PhotoPass opportunity).  Christmas carolers stroll through DLR, and they perform (they take requests) every night in the huge GCH lobby by the tree.  Guitar and piano players provide constant holiday background music in the GCH when the carolers are not singing.
> 
> Speaking of music, let me also not forget the sounds of the season at DLR, especially in DL.  As you make your way from land to land, you will notice that the Christmas songs change style, depending on where you are.  In Adventureland, you may hear a steel drum/calyspo-influenced version of "Deck the Halls," for example, and as you move into Frontierland, you will notice the Yuletide tunes (playing as ambient noise) are now performed with banjos or in country-western style.  Expectedly, in NOS, you can hear "Jingle Bells" done up in a jazzy, French Quarter kind of way.
> 
> So have I convinced you that it is worth it yet?




You had me at "gingerbread men with ears" 

In the 40 years I've been going to DL, I've NEVER been at Christmas time!   I think I may have to make a day trip up there this December.  So what if I'm already going in November AND January!


----------



## Sherry E

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> You had me at "gingerbread men with ears"
> 
> In the 40 years I've been going to DL, I've NEVER been at Christmas time!   I think I may have to make a day trip up there this December.  So what if I'm already going in November AND January!



Oh, you definitely should go!!  It's so worth it!  Day trips are so tough because no one ever knows what to cut out of the agenda and what to leave in - there is just not enough time for everything.  I've had that dilemma myself.  But the holiday season at DLR is one instance where I would say that a day trip is worthwhile.  You get so much out of that one day and there are so many things to see and do that aren't there the rest of the year.  Even just walking around, munching on treats or soaking in the atmosphere is enough for some people.

By all means, if you can swing a day trip in between the November and January trips, you should go and see all the holiday fun.


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

OMG! I am sooo excited looking through this thread! I will look for some pics when I get home later tonight! I love seeing all the decorations and yummy treats!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

ok I am not to internet savy tonight lol.. what are the dates for the Candlelight Processional this year?


----------



## DizDragonfly

Disney hasn't officially released anything yet, but a Disneyland CM said it was going to be Dec 4 & 5 (which is the weekend it has been held on for the past several years).


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

Thank you!!! how are tickets sold for that? We will be there one of those nights if they are in fact those nights!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

heres a pic of the kids at Minnies and Friends Breakfast






and of course the tree


----------



## DizDragonfly

disneylovingfamily:4 said:


> Thank you!!! how are tickets sold for that?



At this point, we don't know what they have planned for this year.  If I remember correctly, generally the CP is free with admission to the park.  They've had dinners that you can reserve that came with tickets for seating, but they didn't do that last year (except for an EXTREMELY expensive package for D23 members).  I've read that they once handed out tickets, first come first served.  But, I think last year you just found a spot on Main Street and hunkered down most of the day until the performance started.  Good luck!  We'll be there that weekend too, but I don't know yet if we'll try to see the CP or not.


----------



## smiley_face2

Time for some relaxing video again, sit back, turn up the volume and dream.... 





and my "sweater Mickey moment"





and my best buds Chip and Dale


----------



## where's_my_prince

> Woo hoo, where's_my_prince!! I suspect that we will have a few people moving back over here to this thread along with you when October ends. Actually, those who are going to DLR at the very end of October may even begin to see some early traces of Christmas. I know that certain merchandise starts appearing really early.
> 
> It would be great if it were time for Part 2 of this thread! That would mean we suddenly had a huge wave of activity. I would love to be able to do the same thing in Part 2 of the Christmas thread that I did with the Halloween thread and make a Table of Contents for the photos, so it makes it easy to find certain things in a pinch!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, congratulations on getting hired by DLR sooner than you expected!! I know you didn't think they would call you until October or so. But at least you know when you'll be starting and where exactly you will be working!! I can't wait to hear about the training and what that entails - well, as much as you are allowed to reveal, that is.


thanks! yeah they were saying the earliest i would receive a call would be mid october , but i guess i got lucky, good thing i was checking my email like a mad woman anyway because my interviewer said the first one to calll them back gets the spot available
yeah and since ill be starting work by the end of october , ill be sure take pics of when the xmas decor / merchandise comes out and post it on this thread


----------



## funatdisney

DizDragonfly said:


> At this point, we don't know what they have planned for this year.  If I remember correctly, generally the CP is free with admission to the park.  They've had dinners that you can reserve that came with tickets for seating, but they didn't do that last year (except for an EXTREMELY expensive package for D23 members).  I've read that they once handed out tickets, first come first served.  But, I think last year you just found a spot on Main Street and hunkered down most of the day until the performance started.  Good luck!  We'll be there that weekend too, but I don't know yet if we'll try to see the CP or not.



We will be there the same weekend. I have had attended CP in 2005 when Dick VanDyke was the narrator.  I really enjoyed it. I have not decided to attend this year's event yet. We are there for three days and the parks will be busy. I am debating if I want to fight the crowds and wait all day for 4 seats.


----------



## SplashMo

Any updates on parade Taping days?


----------



## amamax2

smiley_face2 said:


> and my best buds Chip and Dale



*LOVE* that you are in shorts and they are in full winter gear!!!


Sherry, 

I just caught back up to this thread.  With Halloween, I spend most of my time over there, and I think others are doing that too (seems to be quite the overlap in the crowd for both, lol).  Don't worry - this thread will take off closer to November - I know I will be here several times a day dreaming and planning my trip!  You'll see - I think it'll end up surpassing the Halloween thread.


----------



## ttig34

SplashMo said:


> Any updates on parade Taping days?



The parade will be taped the weekend of November 6th and 7th.


----------



## greens_in_WA

getting too close to the bottom of the page:


----------



## Sherry E

greens_in_WA said:


> getting too close to the bottom of the page:



Oooooh!  Nice!  I like the lighting - it's not quite evening yet, but it's not quite daytime either.  It's in between.  I like the look of the tree on the right - it has some odd natural patterns & shapes to it that give it character.  I like the train and the arch in the background.  Great photo!


----------



## PHXscuba

FYI, since we were discussing it a few pages back, the Disney mailer I got today with discounts for onsite listed the "holidays" as ending 1/2/11.

Of course they didn't give any other information besides the dates!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> FYI, since we were discussing it a few pages back, the Disney mailer I got today with discounts for onsite listed the "holidays" as ending 1/2/11.
> 
> Of course they didn't give any other information besides the dates!
> 
> PHXscuba



Good!  Thank you!  So someone else has now seen the same exact date I saw!  You now know I was telling the truth all along or that I was not reading the date incorrectly!!  It is 1/2/11!!  This is why I am mystified as to where the idea of 1/3/11 as the end date ever came from in the first place, unless someone glanced at the date, mistook the '2' for a '3' and the mistake got passed on down the line?  Because it does not appear to have come from Disney.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,

Just now had time to catch up with all the posts.  I put in for my Christmas vacation back in July from Dec 21 through the 27th.  They approved the 21 & 22 but not the 23 and 27th.  Figures my Fed Gov job are so strange when it comes to vacations.  I will now have to put in a second request with proof of my pending trip to ask them to also give me the 23rd and 27th.  What a pain.

I have a question as to the weather down there during Christmas.  In some of the pictures people are in shorts and tea shirts and in others in full jackets with hats and gloves and in others with umbrellas, so what type of clothes should we bring if all goes well and we are able to go?


----------



## Sherry E

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just now had time to catch up with all the posts.  I put in for my Christmas vacation back in July from Dec 21 through the 27th.  They approved the 21 & 22 but not the 23 and 27th.  Figures my Fed Gov job are so strange when it comes to vacations.  I will now have to put in a second request with proof of my pending trip to ask them to also give me the 23rd and 27th.  What a pain.
> 
> I have a question as to the weather down there during Christmas.  In some of the pictures people are in shorts and tea shirts and in others in full jackets with hats and gloves and in others with umbrellas, so what type of clothes should we bring if all goes well and we are able to go?



AttilaTheHun -

It's so hard to say.  I would say to bring some warm clothes with you just in case.  I wouldn't want to be there and not have warm clothes if you need them.

In December, it could be raining - I've certainly seen that happen.  It could also be in the 70's or very low 80's in the daytime and in the 60's or 50's at night.  It could also be in the 40's in the daytime and in the low 30's at night.  I live in Southern California anyway, but I've been to DLR under all of those weather circumstances.  I've been so cold that I had to bundle up in ear muffs, mittens, gloves, a couple of sweaters and a heavy jacket or coat because my teeth couldn't stop chattering.  And I've also been walking around with bare arms in the daytime and all night long, in the middle of December, without having to wear a coat at all.  And I've also been fumbling with the umbrella to stay dry.


I am no meteorologist.  And certainly the "average" temperatures for SoCal in December do not mean that those are the temps you will get when you go.  But....my personal feeling?  Just a hunch - and of course, I could be entirely wrong, I have a feeling that this coming December is either going to be a very cold one (compared to the 'norm') *or* a very rainy one.  Or both.  We have not had a totally wet December in a long while.  We have had certain days that were rainy, but in the past, I have seen some Decembers that were rainy non-stop (usually because of an "El Nino" condition or a "La Nina" effect) for a while.  

The reason I think we are in for a cold or rainy December this year is that this past week we had some crazy record high temperatures for late September/early October.  We hadn't been close to that warm at this time of year since 1990, according to the news.  So...if I think back to 1990, not only was that a crazy hot Fall, BUT it was also a crazy COLD December.  1990 was the year I was at DLR, running around at DLR in mittens, scarves, heavy sweaters and coats, knit caps, looking for ear muffs, etc., because it was like 30 degrees at night.

So my very uneducated reasoning is - abnormally high temps in Fall might equal abnormally cold weather or rainy conditions in December this year, as it did in 1990.  Again, that is only my hunch!!  For all I know, it will probably end up being 90 degrees in December!!


----------



## Sherry E

I think someone - was it Halloweenqueen or Newbie Mouse? - asked about the restaurants' decorations during the season a couple of pages back.  I don't think that ever got answered, did it? I can't recall!

Well, I wanted to say that the nice thing is that each restaurant (and each shop) has some sort of decoration or touch of the season - unlike Halloween Time.  That's part of what I love about the holidays at DLR - the fact that they leave no stone unturned and pretty much decorate everywhere.  It's such an immersive experience.  During Halloween Time, you could eat in several restaurants and peek in several shops around DLR and maybe never get a clear idea that it's Halloween season.  But during November and December, it's the holidays everywhere you go.

As for which restaurants have better decorations than others - I don't know an answer to that yet.  I know that some of the shops/stores have much better decorations than others.  But as for restaurants, I'm not sure.  For example, I've never seen the Christmas tree at the Blue Bayou, but I would _want_ it to be cool.  But is it?  Not sure.  Other restaurants have your garden variety Christmas trees, with no real theme to speak of.  Goofy's Kitchen has an appropriately wacky-looking kind of tree.  I think it was Coke Corner that had a tree with red and white colors like the coloring of the restaurant?

That's the cool thing about the decorations all over DLR.  You could be walking for a while and see decorations that look pretty much like your typical beautiful Christmas decorations that you could find anywhere.  And then you suddenly stumble upon a tree or a set of decorations in an unexpected place that catches your attention because it's so clever and specific to that area (like ToonTown or A Bug's Land).  The tree in Pooh's Corner is so perfect for that area.  You might find a gem hidden away in Frontierland or something.

Best thing to do is always be on the lookout - peek in as many shops as you can and try to peek in as many restaurants as you can because you never know what you will find!!


----------



## smiley_face2

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just now had time to catch up with all the posts.  I put in for my Christmas vacation back in July from Dec 21 through the 27th.  They approved the 21 & 22 but not the 23 and 27th.  Figures my Fed Gov job are so strange when it comes to vacations.  I will now have to put in a second request with proof of my pending trip to ask them to also give me the 23rd and 27th.  What a pain.
> 
> I have a question as to the weather down there during Christmas.  In some of the pictures people are in shorts and tea shirts and in others in full jackets with hats and gloves and in others with umbrellas, so what type of clothes should we bring if all goes well and we are able to go?



After having been there at that time swimming in the pool and having to buy t-shirts to wear because we had not packed for the summer like conditions....and one year having to wear layers of t-shirts and fleece, buy gloves, and socks because we did not pack for how cool it was for 2 of the days we were there.... we now pack a bit of everything! We've been down there many times now at close to the same time of year, and generally we have had very nice warm weather with the exception of 2008 when we nearly froze for about 3 days, and last year it rained the first day we were there, and was chilly, but then got so hot and sunny for the next 10 days we came home sunburned! So all in all, I'd say there are more warm sunny days than cool ones, but bring something for cool weather just in case! I bet that's clear as mud.....


----------



## tksbaskets

smiley_face2 said:


> After having been there at that time swimming in the pool and having to buy t-shirts to wear because we had not packed for the summer like conditions....and one year having to wear layers of t-shirts and fleece, buy gloves, and socks because we did not pack for how cool it was for 2 of the days we were there.... we now pack a bit of everything! We've been down there many times now at close to the same time of year, and generally we have had very nice warm weather with the exception of 2008 when we nearly froze for about 3 days, and last year it rained the first day we were there, and was chilly, but then got so hot and sunny for the next 10 days we came home sunburned! So all in all, I'd say there are more warm sunny days than cool ones, but bring something for cool weather just in case! I bet that's clear as mud.....



LOL but it describes the weather and how to prepare for it perfectly!


----------



## Spixydust

I've been reading for a day now!  

Gonna go on my first ever girls only DLR Christmas trip.  Last year we went with a group of 12!  This will seem tame I think in comparison! 

It completely drenched us and was cold as the Matterhorn one day, our clothes and shoes were soaking wet.  The next we were all running around without jackets on, in short sleeved shirts!

So dress for either the North Pole, or the Rain Forest!   Or both! 

We are going November 18 - 20th, and experience it just before the huge rush happens.  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

I am trying to plan the kids outfits now.. and just made an order from etsy for some cute embroidered shirts!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I suppose I'll need to start following this thread closely now as I'm going to _attempt_ to make it down for a short trip this year, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I suppose I'll need to start following this thread closely now as I'm going to _attempt_ to make it down for a short trip this year, lol.



Woo hoo, Jazz!  That's what I like to hear!  It's been a long time since you were at DLR during the magical holiday season, and I think you even said at one point that during that trip you weren't really paying much attention or appreciating it all back at that time (maybe I am misquoting, but it was something like that).  So now would be the perfect time!!

I know you never, ever dreamed that you'd be able to get to DLR for Halloween Time so soon - and if your birthday trip plan had worked out, you would not have gotten there for Halloween at all (see how everything worked out the way it was destined to work out?).  

So you must have _really_ thought that another holiday trip was not on the agenda for several years, I imagine.

Let's think positively and assume the best - which is that you'll be able to steal 2 or 3 days and head on down to DLR for the holidays.  Do you have any idea in mind of when you would prefer to go?  I mean, would you prefer November or December?  Would you try to do it on a weekend (like an extended weekend) or earlier, during the week?  Before Christmas or after Christmas/before New Year's?  Any thoughts so far on the ideal scenario?


----------



## greens_in_WA

Sherry E said:


> Oooooh!  Nice!  I like the lighting - it's not quite evening yet, but it's not quite daytime either.  It's in between.  I like the look of the tree on the right - it has some odd natural patterns & shapes to it that give it character.  I like the train and the arch in the background.  Great photo!



Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo, Jazz!  That's what I like to hear!  It's been a long time since you were at DLR during the magical holiday season, and I think you even said at one point that during that trip you weren't really paying much attention or appreciating it all back at that time (maybe I am misquoting, but it was something like that).  So now would be the perfect time!!
> 
> I know you never, ever dreamed that you'd be able to get to DLR for Halloween Time so soon - and if your birthday trip plan had worked out, you would not have gotten there for Halloween at all (see how everything worked out the way it was destined to work out?).
> 
> So you must have _really_ thought that another holiday trip was not on the agenda for several years, I imagine.
> 
> Let's think positively and assume the best - which is that you'll be able to steal 2 or 3 days and head on down to DLR for the holidays.  Do you have any idea in mind of when you would prefer to go?  I mean, would you prefer November or December?  Would you try to do it on a weekend (like an extended weekend) or earlier, during the week?  Before Christmas or after Christmas/before New Year's?  Any thoughts so far on the ideal scenario?



You didn't entirely misquote  It's just that my one and only visit during the holidays was back in my surly "I hate my family" phase and I didn't really enjoy it much. I spent more time in DTD just chilling out and being by myself than anything if I remember correctly. And it was back in the day before I got any camera so I don't have photos to remember it by. I could definitely appreciate it more now. Yes, I could.

I'm not going to put all my eggs in one basket or anything, but if this happens it will be in December sometime, definitely _before_ Christmas, but still in December. I wont physically see my boss to talk to her about it until Friday and I'd rather get that out of the way now!!

Keep your fingers crossed for me. I really, really, really want to make it happen.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Yay!  At dinner, my fortune cookie read "Cheerful company and a merry time are ahead for you!"  I'm getting excited for Christmas.


----------



## caimakale

Belle Ella said:


> I'm not going to put all my eggs in one basket or anything, but if this happens it will be in December sometime, definitely _before_ Christmas, but still in December. I wont physically see my boss to talk to her about it until Friday and I'd rather get that out of the way now!!



I know how you feel!  We were at DL a week before you (in September) and decided we wanted to return for the Christmas season.  I dreaded the thought of asking for more time off since my recent vacation was just a few weeks ago and I took a week and a half off for it.  I don't know why I worry so much, I get three weeks of vacation a year and on top of it, am sitting on 4 weeks that I've accrued.  I probably should take more time off but I'm a workaholic and feel guilty about asking for any time off...

I actually booked our room and airfare before asking for the time off.   This weekend, in a quick email, I asked for the time off and got it approved!  Wahoooooooo, we're going to DL 12/8 to 12/12!


----------



## LisaCat

I'm hoping to catch some of the Holiday Magic this year at DLR...... I arrive on the 20th of November!!!!!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

I've been bitten by the Disneybug. We're trying to plan a trip during Christmas..we have visions of our kids opening their Christmas presents (all Disney themed..like matching outfits or ornaments or something)and then including a letter saying "Pack your bags, you leave for disneyland in a few hours" or whatever.

Our biggest worry is how busy it'll be the 26-29th..


----------



## Husker Mickey

That's when we will be there!  We have been in the parks during Spring Break and Easter break, so we are prepared for large lines and will use all tips and hints we have learned over the years to make it as enjoyable as possible, i.e. at rope drop every morning, early fastpass collection, afternoon breaks, stay after fireworks. . . I love to watch people, so will have fun at Christmas time seeing how the disney magic  affects people.  There will be 22 of us as my DMIL is taking all of her grown kids and grandkids to the parks for our Christmas presents.  (Great DMIL, huh?!)  She just finished telling the last of the grandkids.  They were already arguing about which ride to go on first.  Don't ya love it!!!


----------



## Tablefor5

WOOHOO!!!! 
We are planning a ChristmasTime trip, thanks to our new AP's!!!!
Now, I need to decide if it will be the few days before T-giving week 11/20-23 or the week before Christmas like 12/18-22?? ...
After my fun at HalloweenTime (TR still in progress) I thought I would hop on board this train too....
I think my mom will be joining us on this trip so it will also depend on her schedule as well!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

That's true. And if we have 3 days we should be able to hit everything..Hmmm


----------



## billwendy

disneylovingfamily:4 said:


> I am trying to plan the kids outfits now.. and just made an order from etsy for some cute embroidered shirts!!!



OOOh, what are you having put on your shirts? I have to make some for DH and I - wasnt sure about custom shirts for adults at DL - do people wear them there????


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to say welcome back to Emmers!!  Where have you been?  Haven't seen you around here lately!  Your last Disneyland holiday trip was in 2008, right, when you won the night in the Dream Suite?  Well, there's no better time to make a return to DLR than during the holiday season!!



Also, welcome, Tablefor5!!  Actually, I think you have posted in this thread before, but at that point there was no holiday trip planned (only Halloween).  Well, as you can imagine, now that Halloween Time is in full swing, it's time to start getting some info on Christmastime.  There have been no blogs or press releases or any bits of news on the holiday season other than the dates it begins and ends.  So this means a dance is in order to coax the powers that be to give us info, since the season starts next month!!

I'm not sure if  works over on this thread?

Anyway, I'm glad to see several of my Halloween thread peeps making the trip over to Christmastown now!! Time to deck the halls!!


----------



## Tablefor5

Sherry E said:


> I just wanted to say welcome back to Emmers!!  Where have you been?  Haven't seen you around here lately!  Your last Disneyland holiday trip was in 2008, right, when you won the night in the Dream Suite?  Well, there's no better time to make a return to DLR than during the holiday season!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, welcome, Tablefor5!!  Actually, I think you have posted in this thread before, but at that point there was no holiday trip planned (only Halloween).  Well, as you can imagine, now that Halloween Time is in full swing, it's time to start getting some info on Christmastime.  There have been no blogs or press releases or any bits of news on the holiday season other than the dates it begins and ends.  So this means a dance is in order to coax the powers that be to give us info, since the season starts next month!!
> 
> I'm not sure if  works over on this thread?
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to see several of my Halloween thread peeps making the trip over to Christmastown now!! Time to deck the halls!!



Thanks Sherry! Yes, it is time to deck the halls (well planning to deck the halls anyway)


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> Thanks Sherry! Yes, it is time to deck the halls (well planning to deck the halls anyway)



How did you like that scorching hot weather last week?  I know you love heat - well, you got your wish!!  It was HOTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Tablefor5

Sherry E said:


> How did you like that scorching hot weather last week?  I know you love heat - well, you got your wish!!  It was HOTTTTTTTTTTTT!


 Funny that you remember that!
Yes! It was HOT, but I do enjoy heat rather than cold! 
Well, nothing but a few dips in the splash areas and ice water to drink, and I was all good!


----------



## smiley_face2

caimakale said:


> I know how you feel!  We were at DL a week before you (in September) and decided we wanted to return for the Christmas season.  I dreaded the thought of asking for more time off since my recent vacation was just a few weeks ago and I took a week and a half off for it.  I don't know why I worry so much, I get three weeks of vacation a year and on top of it, am sitting on 4 weeks that I've accrued.  I probably should take more time off but I'm a workaholic and feel guilty about asking for any time off...
> 
> I actually booked our room and airfare before asking for the time off.   This weekend, in a quick email, I asked for the time off and got it approved!  Wahoooooooo, we're going to DL 12/8 to 12/12!



 We all work too much!! We've reached the point in life where what we are doing to make us happy, who we are with, where we are, are much more important than what we own! not to say you don't want to be prepared for old age...but you have only one trip through life and we want it to be a good one!! I'm sure absolutely no one has ever been on their death bed thinking they should have spent more time at work!  more like the complete opposite!


----------



## Mickeybell

Hey everyone!  I have a couple questions about the CP.  We were planning on going to Disneyland the first week of the Christmas time during November but had to change our dates to Dec 5 to Dec 10th because of job stuff.  Our first day will be the Sunday of the CP and I am not really familiar with the CP or how it effects getting into the park. 

We drive (from AZ) so we usually get to Disneyland around lunch time, play a little in the park then head back to our hotel to get settled in for check in around 4pm.  After we get settled in we head back to Disneyland.  This is where I am a little concerned.  That would be around 6ish.  I know that the CP starts around 5:30.  So my question is, will we be able to get back into the park?  Will it be closed for capacity?  If we can get in will we be able to get past the CP to the rest of the Park?

I really want to spend our first evening in DL and not DCA because I know the next two nights are the cast parties and DL will be closing early.  

Am I stressing for no reason or do I need to make a game plan?


----------



## princess lovers mom

billwendy said:


> OOOh, what are you having put on your shirts? I have to make some for DH and I - wasnt sure about custom shirts for adults at DL - do people wear them there????



I found some cute embroidered iron-on patches that a vendor sells on etsy...a black mickey head with a santa cap on...ordered 4 for family sweatshirts! where else can you get away with matching family sweatshirts other than Disney - do it while you can !!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Bibbity bobbity bump! 

PHXscuba,
waiting not-so-patiently for December hours to be posted


----------



## jemilah

me too! and really , they already know!


----------



## NewbieMouse

PHXscuba said:


> waiting not-so-patiently for December hours to be posted



I know... I'm also waiting for info on special meals for Christmas. I wonder when that will come out


----------



## billwendy

princess lovers mom said:


> I found some cute embroidered iron-on patches that a vendor sells on etsy...a black mickey head with a santa cap on...ordered 4 for family sweatshirts! where else can you get away with matching family sweatshirts other than Disney - do it while you can !!!



I wonder if thats the same design I have to embroider!!! I'll get my DH to wear it - lol!!!!


----------



## Rachael Q

PHXscuba said:


> Bibbity bobbity bump!
> 
> PHXscuba,
> waiting not-so-patiently for December hours to be posted



I am so not waiting patiently, I check the website every morning and again every evening.  And when the hours for December still aren't up I get very annoyed. If they can put out hours for WDW in advance, why not DL?


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

billwendy said:


> OOOh, what are you having put on your shirts? I have to make some for DH and I - wasnt sure about custom shirts for adults at DL - do people wear them there????



I had some with Mickey dressed as santa with pluto dressed as a reindeer and I am having the kids wear "matching" jack skellington outfits! Except ds's is jeans and dd is a jean skirt with the matching shirts!!


----------



## MattsPrincess

Ooooo!!! The November hours are all posted now! I can officially start planning our trip!


----------



## smiley_face2

Rachael Q said:


> I am so not waiting patiently, I check the website every morning and again every evening.  And when the hours for December still aren't up I get very annoyed. If they can put out hours for WDW in advance, why not DL?



I know...the calender kept updating exactly 2 months out...now it's October 5 and there are _still_ no December days up!   they should have the days right up to December 6 on there by now....


----------



## Sherry E

Yesterday I received a Backstage Pass magazine (which only for AP Holders, even though I haven't been an AP holder in a year - They are trying to lure me back into becoming an AP holder).  Anyway, on the inside flap of the magazine it referred to the holiday season being from 11/12/10 to 1/2/11.  Again, the end date is showing as "1/2/11."  So that's now 3 times I have seen 1/2/11 mentioned - and PHXScuba also saw 1/2/11 as being the end date.

I still have no clue where "1/3/11" ever originally came from in the first place and how it ended up on MouseSavers or Mouseinfo or wherever (and even MouseSavers didn't know where that date came from), but all indicators are that the season ends on 1/2/11, as originally thought.

The holiday end dates seemingly wouldn't make much difference to most people, but, as I mentioned a while back, it just so happens that some friends of mine are going to be in town at that exact time - over the period of 1/2/11, 1/3/11, 1/4/11, etc.  Their initial plan was to go to DLR on 1/2/11 (for the first day) - and any holiday-specific activities were going to be squeezed into that day because it would be the last day of the season.  

Well, now my friend - who has been looking forward to riding Haunted Mansion Holiday, getting photos with Pooh in his Santa hat and with the Winter Sweater Army, and getting a seasonal gingerbread beignet at Cafe Orleans - says that they may not be able to make it to DLR until 1/3/11!!  I told her that she was more than likely going to miss out on HMH and the beignets and the Winter Sweater Army - not to mention the Reindeer Round-Up, possibly IASW Holiday (if they close it down early and don't leave it up until mid-January again), all the little holiday decorations on the Storybook Land Canal ride, etc.  But Her husband wants to do something else on 1/2/11. 

So, needless to say, whether the holiday season ends on 1/2/11 or 1/3/11, it will make a big difference to the kind of trip my friends have.  The agenda will change if there are certain holiday things to cross off the list!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

Hey Sherry! 

My what a good memory you have!!! Yep, December 2008! It has been SO LONG. We lost our job since then and got another one, then got the original one back! AND had a baby! lol So I'm not sure I can actually pull this trip out, but I'd really REALLY like to. Even if it's shoulder to shoulder busy. What better place to be shoulder to shoulder  

Coming here with no trip prospect was making me sad so I ran away until I knew I might be able to do a trip


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> Yesterday I received a Backstage Pass magazine (which only for AP Holders, even though I haven't been an AP holder in a year - They are trying to lure me back into becoming an AP holder).
> 
> But Her husband wants to do something else on 1/2/11.



2 things Sherry.... do they only mail them out to the Premium pass holders? I know we used to get them, but have not in the past few years. Maybe because we only have the deluxe passes now?
Her husband should just do his something on the 3rd instead and let her have her special Christmas day in DL!


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> 2 things Sherry.... do they only mail them out to the Premium pass holders? I know we used to get them, but have not in the past few years. Maybe because we only have the deluxe passes now?
> Her husband should just do his something on the 3rd instead and let her have her special Christmas day in DL!



smiley_face2 - You know, as far as I know, the Backstage Pass magazine was originally going out to the Premium AP holders only.  And then, when the new Premier AP was created, the magazine was included with that AP too.  I don't _think_ the Deluxe AP holders ever got the magazine, although I can't say for 100% sure.

The wacky thing is that many of the Premium AP holders have said that they never received the Backstage Pass magazine at all, or if they did they only got one or two copies and not the 4 copies they should have received for they year-long membership.  When I had my AP, if I remember correctly, I only got 3 out of the 4 magazines I should have gotten.  It seems to be kind of a poorly managed system of distributing those magazines to people that DLR has in place.  

And now they sent me a free one to try to trap me into buying another AP!  Meanwhile there are probably AP holders out there who have not gotten the magazine at all!

As far as my friend and her husband and their DLR dates - I totally agree with you.  They have not been to DLR since 2001, and this is a rare chance for their young son to see some of the Christmas stuff.  I was saying somewhere on this board a while back that sometimes I think people don't want to adjust their patterns at all when they take trips, or they don't want to have to juggle plans or make adjustments.  My friend and her husband will have exactly 7 days in town (they are driving in from out of state) and only 2 of those days can be allotted to a DLR trip.  They have a 3-year-old son.  They want to stay onsite at DLH or PPH.  My friend wants me to be the one to help them plan and set everything up (like dining reservations) for them.  If i do that, I need some cooperation!

I said, "Great!  You will have a Magic Morning if you stay onsite - that will come in handy for the rides in Fantasyland."  They want to introduce their son to DLR and so the FL rides will be very important in that experience, I would imagine.  Therefore, the MM will be key.  But, alas, no... My friend doesn't want to wake up that early.  At the rate they get going, they probably won't get into DLR until 1:00 p.m.  I can't plan for people who aren't willing to bend a little bit!!  They have to be able to work with me if I am going to plan things out for them!

So I said (when I thought they would be going to DLR on 1/2/11), "Great!  That's the last day of the holiday season.  You have to see the Reindeer Round-Up and IASW Holiday and all the other fun holiday stuff before it gets taken down!"

And now my friend says that her husband may be busy on 1/2/11 and if so, they won't be able to go to DLR until 1/3/11.

I don't understand what her husband could have to do out here that's so important that he can't be free on 1/2/11!  At the very least, he could drop my friend and their son off at DLR on 1/2/11 and then meet up with them on 1/3/11.


----------



## Sherry E

EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> Hey Sherry!
> 
> My what a good memory you have!!! Yep, December 2008! It has been SO LONG. We lost our job since then and got another one, then got the original one back! AND had a baby! lol So I'm not sure I can actually pull this trip out, but I'd really REALLY like to. Even if it's shoulder to shoulder busy. What better place to be shoulder to shoulder
> 
> Coming here with no trip prospect was making me sad so I ran away until I knew I might be able to do a trip



Hi, Emmers!  Of course I remember you and your Dream Suite stay!  I wondered what had happened to you.  It sounds like many wonderful things have happened.  The job loss wasn't good, of course, but then you got it back so that's a blessing!!

It is hard to be on this board when there is no trip in the works.  In a way I guess it could be a means of staying connected to DLR to keep up on what's happening so you don't feel like a fish out of water when you get back.  Other times, it just makes you sad, as you said!!  I'm glad to hear that you're trying to get another holiday trip together.  I know it will be hard to live up to the magic of the Dream Suite from last time, but the holidays are still magical any way you slice it!!


----------



## disneygirlmass

Christmas is one of the best times of the year to go.  Athough it is very busy, no one can do Christmas like Disney.  The decorations and events they have are like no other.  I even like going down during Thanksgiving just to get the Christmas festivities they start with at that time.  They do an amazing job of decorating the parks and hotels.  If you have never been to the Grand Floridian during Christmas, go over there and check out the full size gingerbread house.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> smiley_face2 - You know, as far as I know, the Backstage Pass magazine was originally going out to the Premium AP holders only.  And then, when the new Premier AP was created, the magazine was included with that AP too.  I don't _think_ the Deluxe AP holders ever got the magazine, although I can't say for 100% sure.
> 
> The wacky thing is that many of the Premium AP holders have said that they never received the Backstage Pass magazine at all, or if they did they only got one or two copies and not the 4 copies they should have received for they year-long membership.  When I had my AP, if I remember correctly, I only got 3 out of the 4 magazines I should have gotten.  It seems to be kind of a poorly managed system of distributing those magazines to people that DLR has in place.



Just a note about the Backstage Pass magazine...

The three or four times we've had APs, we have always gotten the So Cal Select (so the cheapest of the cheapest ) and have sporadically gotten the Backstage Pass magazine - we *usually* get two each year, don't think we've ever gotten more than that, but have gotten less.

This year we got one at the AP Processing Center when we got the APs, then I recently received the Fall one in the mail - so we are batting pretty good so far.  

If you have an AP, though, they do post the magazine in the AP section of the dinseyland.com website and that is where I always read it when I don't get an issue.  I know, I know, it's not the same as having it in my hands, at least I get the news.

I wonder if/when you are at DL, if you could go to the AP processing center tell them you didn't get that issue and get a copy?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry, have I missed it by any chance, what days you would be looking at for your Holiday trip?


----------



## dizneedoll

smiley_face2 said:


> 2 things Sherry.... do they only mail them out to the Premium pass holders? I know we used to get them, but have not in the past few years. Maybe because we only have the deluxe passes now?
> Her husband should just do his something on the 3rd instead and let her have her special Christmas day in DL!



I have a So Cal AP and got two fall AP magazines this time around.  Go figure. I think there were 4 different covers this time and of course the two I got were both the same.


----------



## nunzia

smiley_face2 said:


> 2 things Sherry.... do they only mail them out to the Premium pass holders? I know we used to get them, but have not in the past few years. Maybe because we only have the deluxe passes now?
> Her husband should just do his something on the 3rd instead and let her have her special Christmas day in DL!



I'm a DAP and never ever got one and then all of a sudden a couple weeks ago..one popped up


----------



## princess lovers mom

does anyone have crowd pics for Dl at Christmas?
I was on on the WDW theme park thread and they are talking 240 minute waits for Soarin' etc with some really scary pictures....

I know it will be very very busy the week after Christmas- but how busy is busy at DL - never heard anyone mention a 4 hour wait for Soarin' (which by the way - it is a good ride but NOT THAT GOOD!!!)

check out this thread for photos of WDW....tell me it isn't that bad at DL please http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2568498&page=2


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Sherry, have I missed it by any chance, what days you would be looking at for your Holiday trip?



Sorry I didn't reply sooner, Jazz.  Major Internet issues on this end - very sporadic service.

You didn't miss anything - I was still on the fence about dates (what else is new, though much of it is not by my own design...).  I prefer to go to DLR before Christmas because not only are the crowds substantially lighter but also, the carolers are out and about, strolling the Resort, and Santa is out at his various hotel posts.  After Christmas, Santa leaves all the places but the Reindeer Round-Up, and the Carolers leave too.

So, one way or the other I will be at DLR before Christmas - possibly for a day or maybe a multi-day stay.  Initially I thought you'd be going before Christmas so I was going to hold off on planning my date until I found out when you were going.  But I guess you can't go until after Christmas, right?

Now, in the meantime, my uncooperative friends (who want me to plan everything for them but don't want to bend and flow with the necessary arrangements) claim they are coming out here in those days spanning 1/2/11, 1/3/11 and so on.  I was going to join them for at least a day at DLR - but I'm not going to skip my own holiday trip and wait on them, just in case they don't make it out here or in case they can't get to DLR until after the holiday stuff comes down.  So it will be either 1/2/11 or 1/3/11 for that trip, but I will be at DLR before Christmas too!

I was just about to jump on board for a Halloween Time trip and commit to it - and then my friend (who offered to go to the MHP and was going to meet me at Goofy's for breakfast) backed out.  Why she said she wanted to go to the MHP and then backed out is beyond me, but in any case, I am taking it as a sign that maybe I should skip Halloween Time this year and just go full-throttle with my holiday plans!!

I tell you - money solves almost every problem, doesn't it?  When you have money just flowing in, you can just say, "I'm going to DLR on X date and I'm going to stay onsite for X number of nights," and it's all taken care of months in advance.  When things are uncertain, you have to keep switching plans around and changing things.  Arrrgggghhhhh.....


----------



## Belle Ella

I honestly have no idea yet. I wish I knew when I was going, but at the earliest I'll have a concrete date in mind tomorrow. The problem and deciding factor is going to be work. I know the best time that works for Jason is right after Christmas and into New Year's because he has the time off from work. In reality the 27th (which is my sister's birthday) or 28th through the 30th would be the easiest time in the world to get off from work because it's during the week which is when my particular job has the least amount to do and I have people available to cover shifts on weekdays if need be. Friday and Saturday are going to be hard to swing, but it would be nice to be there New Year's Day and see a Hockey game to boot. That being said if I'm going to get a weekend off I might be forced into an earlier weekend.

Crossing my fingers about talking to my boss tomorrow.


----------



## funatdisney

princess lovers mom said:


> does anyone have crowd pics for Dl at Christmas?
> I was on on the WDW theme park thread and they are talking 240 minute waits for Soarin' etc with some really scary pictures....
> 
> I know it will be very very busy the week after Christmas- but how busy is busy at DL - never heard anyone mention a 4 hour wait for Soarin' (which by the way - it is a good ride but NOT THAT GOOD!!!)
> 
> check out this thread for photos of WDW....tell me it isn't that bad at DL please http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2568498&page=2



It seems to me that the East Coast WDW guests loves this ride. So much so that the lines for it at extraordinarily long. When I was there for both 2006 (Oct) and 2008 (June) there was always a line and the FP for the day were done by mid-morning (It didn't matter what time of year it was.) I remember going to the FP for Soarin' when EPCOT opened and the line for the FP and stand-by was huge. I thought, "I really don't need to ride this ride since I have already ridden it at least 50 times in DCA."

Now it they were to change the theme to that of landmarks around the US, I would wait in line for that one. Notice that it is called "Soarin' " and the "Over California" is left out. Maybe they will change it one day.


----------



## funatdisney

Belle Ella said:


> I honestly have no idea yet. I wish I knew when I was going, but at the earliest I'll have a concrete date in mind tomorrow. The problem and deciding factor is going to be work. I know the best time that works for Jason is right after Christmas and into New Year's because he has the time off from work. In reality the 27th (which is my sister's birthday) or 28th through the 30th would be the easiest time in the world to get off from work because it's during the week which is when my particular job has the least amount to do and I have people available to cover shifts on weekdays if need be. Friday and Saturday are going to be hard to swing, but it would be nice to be there New Year's Day and see a Hockey game to boot. That being said if I'm going to get a weekend off I might be forced into an earlier weekend.
> 
> Crossing my fingers about talking to my boss tomorrow.



Good luck. Sending pixie dust your way, Belle Ella,


----------



## PHXscuba

Having been to both WDW and DLR and riding Soarin at both, I think part of the big difference in the crowds is where the ride is. At WDW, it's at EPCOT, and it's still pretty much the newest "big thing" there, in a park with few thrill rides (Mission:Space and Test Track being the main other ones). So that's where the "stampede" goes.

At DLR in DCA, Toy Story Mania is newer, and Soarin is competing with California Screamin' and Tower of Terror in the thrill category. Plus, you can often get an early FastPass for Soarin at 9:30, beating the crowd stampede to the punch.

PHXscuba


----------



## amamax2

Ok, I am slowly going through this entire thread again making notes for my upcoming trip....

It is really exciting to start at the beginning - from 18 months ago! - and see all the people who said, ooh this is making me want to go - and who now have their trips booked (like Aussiegirls, who said Sherry's description of Christmas at DL made her want to fly half-way around the world)!

Anyways, I had a question on the lit-up icicles on the castle.  I don;t remember seeing the castle looking all lit up, and it sounds like it is only lit for a short time each night?    Is that right?  And if so, anyone remember when it is lit up?  I'd love to get a picture.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Ok, I am slowly going through this entire thread again making notes for my upcoming trip....
> 
> It is really exciting to start at the beginning - from 18 months ago! - and see all the people who said, ooh this is making me want to go - and who now have their trips booked (like Aussiegirls, who said Sherry's description of Christmas at DL made her want to fly half-way around the world)!
> 
> Anyways, I had a question on the lit-up icicles on the castle.  I don;t remember seeing the castle looking all lit up, and it sounds like it is only lit for a short time each night?    Is that right?  And if so, anyone remember when it is lit up?  I'd love to get a picture.



What I noticed was that last year the Castle seemed to be lit up all night after the little 'lighting show/display' that extends from the Castle up Main Street and then covers the giant tree with "snow" (which are really blue LED lights meant to look like ice).  However, in 2008, the Castle was lighting up in the icicles intermittently throughout the night, which I hated!  It kept going on and off - that's awful for people who want to get photos in front of the Winter Castle and it's not icy!  I wanted the icicles in 2008 and instead I got the regularly lit Castle!  I was so annoyed at that.  

But last year, after the little light display, it was illuminated all night long!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aww! I'm so excited about the thought of getting a photo in front of the Castle like that.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Aww! I'm so excited about the thought of getting a photo in front of the Castle like that.



I think it's definitely a must-do for any DLR holiday trip.  The Winter Castle and It's a Small World Holiday at night are crucial!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I think it's definitely a must-do for any DLR holiday trip.  The Winter Castle and It's a Small World Holiday at night are crucial!!



I will add it to my list, I will  How much longer until December? Maybe tomorrow when I get home from work I will go back to page 1 of this thread.


----------



## funatdisney

amamax2 said:


> Anyways, I had a question on the lit-up icicles on the castle.  I don;t remember seeing the castle looking all lit up, and it sounds like it is only lit for a short time each night?    Is that right?  And if so, anyone remember when it is lit up?  I'd love to get a picture.



Here are some pictures of SB Caslte I took in 2007. I have posted these before, but here you go:


----------



## billwendy

funatdisney said:


> Here are some pictures of SB Caslte I took in 2007. I have posted these before, but here you go:



These are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! I cant wait to see it!!! Is there a ceremony or anything when they turn it on????


----------



## KCmike

Bumping/subscribing


----------



## AttilaTheHun

OK  Tomorrow I will put in my request to also get Dec 23rd and the 27th off so I can go to Disneyland for Christmas.  I will blow them some pixie dust for luck


----------



## Belle Ella

AttilaTheHun said:


> OK  Tomorrow I will put in my request to also get Dec 23rd and the 27th off so I can go to Disneyland for Christmas.  I will blow them some pixie dust for luck



AH! Someone on the DIS in Walnut Creek.  Hiya!


----------



## amamax2

funatdisney said:


> Here are some pictures of SB Caslte I took in 2007. I have posted these before, but here you go:



funatdisney - So absolutely beautiful!!  And I love how you got closer and closer in the pictures - the detail is stunning.  Thanks for posting!

Belle Ella - definitely go back and start at page 1.  It's been fun reading again and is getting me really excited for our trip!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> funatdisney - So absolutely beautiful!!  And I love how you got closer and closer in the pictures - the detail is stunning.  Thanks for posting!
> 
> Belle Ella - definitely go back and start at page 1.  It's been fun reading again and is getting me really excited for our trip!



amamax2 - I'm not sure if you saw my reply to your post earlier.  You've seen the Winter Castle all icy and lit up in person, as far as I recall, right?  (And even if you hadn't, there are certainly plenty of photos of it in this thread!) You just wanted to know if the icicle lights stay on all night or turn off at times?  I was saying that in 2008 they were on and off throughout the night, but last year they were on pretty much all night after the lighting display up Main Street.  

So I meant to ask in my reply before - when was the last holiday visit you made to DLR?  Was it in 2008, was it last year or before 2008?  I'm thinking that DLR decided to keep the icicle lights on all night as of last year, so it will probably be a regular thing now.  It was stupid when they had them turning on and off all night!  I mean, I get the idea behind it - they want you to think that it's snowing on and off all night and freshly coating the Castle and trees in ice.  But for photographic purposes, it's much better to just keep the darn Castle icy all night long!!


----------



## dizneedoll

Ok, Christmas time experts, I have a couple of questions. I haven't read through the whole thread, I tried. Really I did.  So sorry if these have already been addressed and since one is the proverbial crowd question it probably already has. We are going Dec 13-16 and I'm wondering what crowds will be like that week?? I'd also really like to to do the Holiday Tour but I have a 4 year old. Will this tour be ok to take him on? And can I take a stroller on the tour with me? I love the idea of getting on IASM without waiting and having VIP seats for the parade. One last question, is there any special holiday happenings at any of the hotels? Thanks everyone and I love all the pictures and I did scroll through about 50 pages just to see the pictures.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Bumping/subscribing



Welcome KCmike. Happy to see you here.

Have you gone to DL during the holiday's? If so, I look forward to your pics.


----------



## funatdisney

amamax2 said:


> funatdisney - So absolutely beautiful!!  And I love how you got closer and closer in the pictures - the detail is stunning.  Thanks for posting!



Thank you amamax2. You are very kind.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> amamax2 - I'm not sure if you saw my reply to your post earlier.  You've seen the Winter Castle all icy and lit up in person, as far as I recall, right?  (And even if you hadn't, there are certainly plenty of photos of it in this thread!) You just wanted to know if the icicle lights stay on all night or turn off at times?  I was saying that in 2008 they were on and off throughout the night, but last year they were on pretty much all night after the lighting display up Main Street.
> 
> So I meant to ask in my reply before - when was the last holiday visit you made to DLR?  Was it in 2008, was it last year or before 2008?  I'm thinking that DLR decided to keep the icicle lights on all night as of last year, so it will probably be a regular thing now.  It was stupid when they had them turning on and off all night!  I mean, I get the idea behind it - they want you to think that it's snowing on and off all night and freshly coating the Castle and trees in ice.  But for photographic purposes, it's much better to just keep the darn Castle icy all night long!!



Sherry,

Yes, I did see your reply - thank you for the info!  The last time we went was 2008 and I did not get to see it all lit up.    So I am excited that (hopefully) this year they will keep it lit the whole time again!

So I have to tell you all about a conversation I had with my DH last night.  I have been slowly going back through this thread and making notes/plans for our Christmas trip, so it is really on my mind.

Me: Honey, I think we need to add another day to our trip.

Dh: Why?  We're going for three days and we were just there for three days.

Me: Well, the first day, we should do DCA because Aladdin is playing and you know how I love that show and it hardly ever is playing when we go.  Then the next day we'll do DL.  And there's so much to do, I don't see how we'll fit it all in.  Plus, the third day I want to ditch you guys and go take pictures.  

Dh:  Are you serious?  What else could you possibly take pictures of?

Me: For starters, there are 700 Christmas trees...

Dh: (Laughing) And you NEED to take a picture of all of them?


_Dinner is now ready, so the conversation gets interrupted_.

Later, my Dh approaches me again.

Dh: Are you _really_ going to take pictures of all 700 trees?  We don't want to spend the whole day without you.

Me: No, but I've started a list of all the things I want to get pictures of.  _(I then pull out my trump card...)_.  I was thinking you boys could go spend a couple of hours in Innovations while I take pictures.  I hate that place and never want to set foot in there again, but you all have been chomping at the bit to go back.

Dh: Oh, OH!  That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so I am looking forward to seeing everyones pictures as the season fast approaches.  Still bummed we aren't going to make it this year, but hopefully we can make it next year.  I have a question, not Christmas related, but it was mentioned in this thread.  What is the Dream Suite?  Since we are novices when it comes to Disney and all the workings and things that go on, I have never heard of the Dream Suite before.  Sounds magical.  

Little update on us for those that have followed: Court is still being court...our girls now have to sit down and write a letter to the judge and tell him what they feel their brothers punishment should be for his actions.  Since he is breaking a lot of his release agreement, the next hearing date will be quite interesting.  The girls are dreading writing the letter because they don't want it to come back and haunt them.  Good thing we did postpone our holiday trip this year, my husband got a bad infection on both of his legs...he has the MRSA Staph infection and has to go in every other day to have the dressings changed.  He is unable to do anything and is bed ridden.  So, if we hadn't cancled the trip then it wouldn't have been much fun with him bed ridden not able to do anything, my dad just had another heart attack 2 weeks ago so his health is questionable, and then I am trying to take care of everything on top of getting no nutrition.  We are a mess.  So, it is best that the trip has been postponed for at least a year...we all want to be able to enjoy it and we wouldn't have been able to this year.  So instead I will continue to have this page open and look at pictures and read posts.  I enjoy reading updates and everyones information.

 Happy planning to all and would love to learn more about the dream suite.


----------



## amamax2

scrappingbear78,

Thanks for the update - I'm sure many of us having been keeping you in our thoughts.

Sending TONS of hugs your way!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Me too. scrappingbear78, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish the best for you and your girls. DH and Dad. may they experience a speedy recovery


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Welcome KCmike. Happy to see you here.
> 
> Have you gone to DL during the holiday's? If so, I look forward to your pics.



I hope I don't jinx myself....Wife and I are planning a stop there in November and then heading up the coast for the rest of the weekend.  It's our 20th Anniversary and we're so excited.  Never been away from the kids and we are really splurging to do this.  What is the cheapest way to get into DL for one day?  Do I buy online or wait till I get to the park?  Any concern for a sellout for the first day of the christmas season?  PS. Can't wait to shoot some shots!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Bumping/subscribing



Welcome to this thread, Mike!  I'm glad you decided to subscribe!  I hope this means you will be making a holiday DLR trip sometime soon!



dizneedoll said:


> Ok, Christmas time experts, I have a couple of questions. I haven't read through the whole thread, I tried. Really I did.  So sorry if these have already been addressed and since one is the proverbial crowd question it probably already has. We are going Dec 13-16 and I'm wondering what crowds will be like that week?? I'd also really like to to do the Holiday Tour but I have a 4 year old. Will this tour be ok to take him on? And can I take a stroller on the tour with me? I love the idea of getting on IASM without waiting and having VIP seats for the parade. One last question, is there any special holiday happenings at any of the hotels? Thanks everyone and I love all the pictures and I did scroll through about 50 pages just to see the pictures.



dizneedoll - I have not done the holiday tour yet.  I know we have lots of people in this thread who have done it so hopefully they will see your question and post.  From all that I've heard, it sounds like it would be okay to take a 4-year-old along.  I think the first couple of weeks of December are bearable as far as crowds (by all accounts).  Then right before Christmas things start to pick up again and get very, very busy.  So I think you should be getting to DLR at a time when the huge crowds have not set in yet.  I mean, it will be crowded in some way because it's the holidays, but I think you will be missing the worst of it.



amamax2 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> Yes, I did see your reply - thank you for the info!  The last time we went was 2008 and I did not get to see it all lit up.    So I am excited that (hopefully) this year they will keep it lit the whole time again!
> 
> So I have to tell you all about a conversation I had with my DH last night.  I have been slowly going back through this thread and making notes/plans for our Christmas trip, so it is really on my mind.
> 
> Me: Honey, I think we need to add another day to our trip.
> 
> Dh: Why?  We're going for three days and we were just there for three days.
> 
> Me: Well, the first day, we should do DCA because Aladdin is playing and you know how I love that show and it hardly ever is playing when we go.  Then the next day we'll do DL.  And there's so much to do, I don't see how we'll fit it all in.  Plus, the third day I want to ditch you guys and go take pictures.
> 
> Dh:  Are you serious?  What else could you possibly take pictures of?
> 
> Me: For starters, there are 700 Christmas trees...
> 
> Dh: (Laughing) And you NEED to take a picture of all of them?
> 
> 
> _Dinner is now ready, so the conversation gets interrupted_.
> 
> Later, my Dh approaches me again.
> 
> Dh: Are you _really_ going to take pictures of all 700 trees?  We don't want to spend the whole day without you.
> 
> Me: No, but I've started a list of all the things I want to get pictures of.  _(I then pull out my trump card...)_.  I was thinking you boys could go spend a couple of hours in Innovations while I take pictures.  I hate that place and never want to set foot in there again, but you all have been chomping at the bit to go back.
> 
> Dh: Oh, OH!  That's a GREAT idea!



amamax2 - I had a hunch it was 2008 that you were there when you asked about the Castle being lit (or not) all night.  That was what popped into my head because I remembered my frustrating experience with the Castle's icy lights turning off in 2008!  I hope DLR does what they did last year and leaves the icy blue-ish lights on all night after they do the little light display up Main Street.

If your DH starts getting concerned that you'll be gone for too long while on your tree mission, you can possibly alleviate his concerns by telling him that many of the trees are in the Round-Up alone!!  The Round-Up has lots of bare, undecorated trees during the season (those count as part of the 700 trees), as well as all kinds of small trees in planters.  When you first enter DL, there are small trees around that area in the planters as well.  So it's not like you'll be stopping at 700 places - there are certain areas where you will see a bunch of identical, small, undecorated trees in one spot.  Some of the tiny trees are in window displays.  Then there are others inside shops and restaurants, so those are the ones that will take up a lot of time because you might have to actually look inside shops or restaurants where you wouldn't have otherwise gone (including the shops and restaurants in DTD and the hotels)!!



scrappinbear78 said:


> Ok, so I am looking forward to seeing everyones pictures as the season fast approaches.  Still bummed we aren't going to make it this year, but hopefully we can make it next year.  I have a question, not Christmas related, but it was mentioned in this thread.  What is the Dream Suite?  Since we are novices when it comes to Disney and all the workings and things that go on, I have never heard of the Dream Suite before.  Sounds magical.
> 
> Little update on us for those that have followed: Court is still being court...our girls now have to sit down and write a letter to the judge and tell him what they feel their brothers punishment should be for his actions.  Since he is breaking a lot of his release agreement, the next hearing date will be quite interesting.  The girls are dreading writing the letter because they don't want it to come back and haunt them.  Good thing we did postpone our holiday trip this year, my husband got a bad infection on both of his legs...he has the MRSA Staph infection and has to go in every other day to have the dressings changed.  He is unable to do anything and is bed ridden.  So, if we hadn't cancled the trip then it wouldn't have been much fun with him bed ridden not able to do anything, my dad just had another heart attack 2 weeks ago so his health is questionable, and then I am trying to take care of everything on top of getting no nutrition.  We are a mess.  So, it is best that the trip has been postponed for at least a year...we all want to be able to enjoy it and we wouldn't have been able to this year.  So instead I will continue to have this page open and look at pictures and read posts.  I enjoy reading updates and everyones information.
> 
> Happy planning to all and would love to learn more about the dream suite.



scrappinbear78 - thank you for checking in with us and letting us know what's happening!!  I do hope you will stick with us on this thread (and on Part 2 when it comes time to start it) all the way up until when you get to make your very own holiday trip!!  We want to follow the course of the planning and see you through to your eventual DLR holiday trip!!

You asked about the Dream Suite.  Well, in 2007 and 2008, there was this thing called Year of a Million Dreams.  It was a year-long giveaway for two years in a row.  Did you hear about it?  In both DLR and WDW, they gave out prizes every day to people in the parks - and the prizes could range from Fast Passes to $500 gift cards to hotel stays to a free character meal to pins, etc.  It was totally random who was picked - there was a roving squad of CM's who were handing out the prizes and they would just pick people at random.  

The BIG prize in the giveaway was a one-night stay in the Dream Suite.  In Disneyland, the Dream Suite is located in New Orleans Square and it occupies the site that used to house the old Disneyland Gallery.  It is a space that is reserved for VIP's and celebrities, etc.  It's not a place that anyone can book.  Very few people from this board won the night in the Dream Suite, but our very own DIS'er Emmers was one of the very lucky ones.  She had not been to Disneyland in a long time and this was going to be the first trip for her kids (in 2008).  Her kids were already going to experience the magic of DLR during Christmastime, which was amazing enough - and then they won a night in the Dream Suite as well as a free character meal!!!!  And they got to ride down Main Street and be announced as the winners of the Dream Suite stay.  Emmers was saying at the time that she was afraid her kids would now think that this sort of thing would happen on every Disneyland trip and that future trips would not live up!!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> I hope I don't jinx myself....Wife and I are planning a stop there in November and then heading up the coast for the rest of the weekend.  It's our 20th Anniversary and we're so excited.  Never been away from the kids and we are really splurging to do this.  What is the cheapest way to get into DL for one day?  Do I buy online or wait till I get to the park?  Any concern for a sellout for the first day of the christmas season?  PS. Can't wait to shoot some shots!



Mike - I don't think there is any chance of a sellout on the first day (11/12).  I think you'll be fine there.  Hmmm...the cheapest way.  So you are planning on a one-day Hopper or a one-day/one-park ticket?  I don't think there are any discounts that I am aware of on one-day Hoppers or on one-day/one-park.  Even when you buy online, I don't think the one-day tickets have cheaper options.

I hope your plans go forward - I know you didn't think you would be making it back to DLR for a while after your last trip so that would be wonderful if you can swing it!! But it's so beautiful in DLR at that time of year - it will be worth it!!


----------



## billwendy

I am just SOOOOO EXCITED!!! 

Okay we arrive on Saturday 11/13 and leave on Saturday 11/20. My conference for work is on Thursday 11/18 and is in Pasadena and will be over by 4pm.

Soooo, how many day pass do you think I should get? I know at LEAST a 3 day....should I do more? Which days would you choose to go into the park? I want to make sure I get to see WOC, Fantasmic and any fireworks available!!

HELP!!!!!

Also, do you think it will be hard to get fasspasses for WOC? We are trying to figure out if we need to do Ariels or will be fine without it...

Thanks!!


----------



## OctoberDisney

Just popping in to say hello! LOVE that the December calendar on disneyland.com is starting to load AND that we can make dining reservations in few days! 

(AND, I wanted to see what my ticker says today!)


----------



## dizneedoll

Thanks Sherry. That's what I was hoping in terms of crowds. I know it will be busy, I'm just hoping it will be a tad early enough still to miss the really bad stuff. I would love to change my ressie to the first week of December but these were the only days I could get the AP rate at HOJO's. We mostly just want to see the decorations and do any of the special christmas stuff, get photos with character is their holiday outfits and see Santa so even if lines are bad for rides it will still be ok for us.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> I hope I don't jinx myself....Wife and I are planning a stop there in November and then heading up the coast for the rest of the weekend.  It's our 20th Anniversary and we're so excited.  Never been away from the kids and we are really splurging to do this.  What is the cheapest way to get into DL for one day?  Do I buy online or wait till I get to the park?  Any concern for a sellout for the first day of the christmas season?  PS. Can't wait to shoot some shots!



I can't wait to see them! 

As for the tickets, Sherry E. gave you the best information and advice (as always). The only thing that I advise is to have a ticket in hand before you get to the park. That is just my personal preference. I like to save time as much as possible, and having your ticket in hand before you arrive saves some time by not having to wait at the ticket booth. Just me; I cant wait to get into the park!

Happy 20th! How incredibly special to take a trip to DL to celebrate without the kids. DH and I just celebrated 17 years last weekend. We used to go to DL on our anniversary by ourselves, but now go for a few days with the girls (12 & 15) at the last week of Oct. We do get away for a weekend by ourselves during the year.

Are you going on the 12th of November? You will just love the Holiday decor and better plan on getting twice as much of pics than usual.


----------



## amamax2

KCmike said:


> I hope I don't jinx myself....Wife and I are planning a stop there in November and then heading up the coast for the rest of the weekend.  It's our 20th Anniversary and we're so excited.  Never been away from the kids and we are really splurging to do this.  What is the cheapest way to get into DL for one day?  Do I buy online or wait till I get to the park?  Any concern for a sellout for the first day of the christmas season?  PS. Can't wait to shoot some shots!



Just want to add my YAY to your trip - your photos are always so amazing, I can't wait to see them (though maybe you won't have quite so many as you should be concentrating on your wife.   ).

Happy 20th and what a great wait to spend it.  My Dh and I went to DL in May for our 25th - we did bring the kids, though - still haven't ever been away from them....though now that they are teens, we are thinking it might not be such a bad idea.   

Where "up the coast" are you going?


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> Mike - I don't think there is any chance of a sellout on the first day (11/12).  I think you'll be fine there.  Hmmm...the cheapest way.  So you are planning on a one-day Hopper or a one-day/one-park ticket?  I don't think there are any discounts that I am aware of on one-day Hoppers or on one-day/one-park.  Even when you buy online, I don't think the one-day tickets have cheaper options.
> 
> I hope your plans go forward - I know you didn't think you would be making it back to DLR for a while after your last trip so that would be wonderful if you can swing it!! But it's so beautiful in DLR at that time of year - it will be worth it!!



Thanks Sherry.  Loving this thread.


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> I can't wait to see them!
> Happy 20th! How incredibly special to take a trip to DL to celebrate without the kids. DH and I just celebrated 17 years last weekend. We used to go to DL on our anniversary by ourselves, but now go for a few days with the girls (12 & 15) at the last week of Oct. We do get away for a weekend by ourselves during the year.
> 
> Are you going on the 12th of November? You will just love the Holiday decor and better plan on getting twice as much of pics than usual.



Thanks.  20 years has really flown by for us.  Sad.  We're calling this "halftime" in our lives.  We are going on November 12th but we won't arrive until late afternoon because of the flight.  I know we want to see the parade/fireworks/snow falling and our must see rides will be HM overlay/IASM, Pirates and probably fantasyland.  Since we were just there it really is about soaking in the atmosphere.  We are hoping to stay for one night on harbor blvd and I'm researching a good cheap hotel.  We really like Fairfield of the ones we have stayed at before.


----------



## KCmike

amamax2 said:


> Just want to add my YAY to your trip - your photos are always so amazing, I can't wait to see them (though maybe you won't have quite so many as you should be concentrating on your wife.   ).
> 
> Happy 20th and what a great wait to spend it.  My Dh and I went to DL in May for our 25th - we did bring the kids, though - still haven't ever been away from them....though now that they are teens, we are thinking it might not be such a bad idea.
> 
> Where "up the coast" are you going?



(though maybe you won't have quite so many as you should be concentrating on your wife.   ).   
EXACTLY what I was thinking.  I plan on just getting a few shots nothing too crazy.  This really is about time for us together.  After all that my wife last night asked if I wanted to rent the wide angle lens again!?!  What a good wife, huh!?!  I'm really excited just about getting away with her.  I told her it didn't matter where we would go...just to get away.  She really wanted to go to Monterey.  We went two years ago but just stayed the night on our way to SF and Yosemite.  Quite a drive but we're excited.  I promise I won't bring home to many pictures.


----------



## amamax2

KCmike said:


> (though maybe you won't have quite so many as you should be concentrating on your wife.   ).
> EXACTLY what I was thinking.  I plan on just getting a few shots nothing too crazy.  This really is about time for us together.  After all that my wife last night asked if I wanted to rent the wide angle lens again!?!  What a good wife, huh!?!  I'm really excited just about getting away with her.  I told her it didn't matter where we would go...just to get away.  She really wanted to go to Monterey.  We went two years ago but just stayed the night on our way to SF and Yosemite.  Quite a drive but we're excited.  I promise I won't bring home to many pictures.



Excellent wife!  No wonder you've made it to 20 years and counting on at least 20 more.  

Don't know if you are truly going the coast route, but a couple of suggestions if you want them for some cool things to see if you are just meandering...

1.  There is an elephant seal colony on the way up, I'm trying to think off the top of my head the exact location - but near San Simeon.  That time of year the males will be starting to fight for dominance as the females arrive.  The place was beautiful and the animals are so interesting.

2. There is a monarch butterfly sanctuary by Pismo Beach and again, that is the perfect time to go as they will have arrived just a few weeks beforehand.  There are literally thousands in the trees in this grove and it is supposed to be an amazing site.  It is a beautiful walk to get there along the dunes.  We were there last month (no butterflies yet) and found tons of sea dollars along the shore.

Anyways, if you are interested, I can give you exact locations.


----------



## KCmike

Will the CALIFORNIA letters be up with the Christmas theme this year?  I know they are taking down the murals in DCA but am hoping we get to see it one last time.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> (though maybe you won't have quite so many as you should be concentrating on your wife.   ).
> EXACTLY what I was thinking.  I plan on just getting a few shots nothing too crazy.  This really is about time for us together.  After all that my wife last night asked if I wanted to rent the wide angle lens again!?!  What a good wife, huh!?!  I'm really excited just about getting away with her.  I told her it didn't matter where we would go...just to get away.  She really wanted to go to Monterey.  We went two years ago but just stayed the night on our way to SF and Yosemite.  Quite a drive but we're excited.  I promise I won't bring home to many pictures.



Good luck with restraining yourself in the picture taking area. You will be so amazed at the beauty and photo opportunities that time of the year gives. You can always justify a shot if you include your wife in it  A precious wife you have, a true keeper. Now I can't wait for you to go so I can see some of your pictures.

Who knows about the "CALIFORNIA" letters. They are up now, but the World of Color design on them, and not the candy corn of years pass. We are all hoping that they will be up and have the candy cane design for the Christmas Holidays.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

dizneedoll said:


> Ok, Christmas time experts, I have a couple of questions. I haven't read through the whole thread, I tried. Really I did.  So sorry if these have already been addressed and since one is the proverbial crowd question it probably already has. We are going Dec 13-16 and I'm wondering what crowds will be like that week?? I'd also really like to to do the Holiday Tour but I have a 4 year old. Will this tour be ok to take him on? And can I take a stroller on the tour with me? I love the idea of getting on IASM without waiting and having VIP seats for the parade. One last question, is there any special holiday happenings at any of the hotels? Thanks everyone and I love all the pictures and I did scroll through about 50 pages just to see the pictures.



Dizneedoll,
The crowds should be managable the week of Dec. 13-16.  We have gone twice the week before (usually getting there around Dec. 7th) and that is a great time to go because the crowds have gone down from Thanksgiving/Candelight Processional--and it is far enough out from Xmas to be quiet there.  The close you get to the holidays, the more the crowds build.  I think the dates you picked will be fine.

We go to Disneyland 2-3 times a year, and the very best trip we ever took was the one we went 3 years ago in December where we did the Holiday Tour.  I have to say it was the best thing we have ever done at Disneyland, and we have done a lot!  Your 4 year old should do fine on the tour, and yes--you can take a stroller.  You just park it outside the rides.  You get to walk on to Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small world (as you have said), but you also get lots of insider information on the history of Christmas across the world.  It is told in a way that kids who still believe in Santa will still believe--so no spoilers there!  Lots of inside information on how the park decorations go up, and also information on all the great holiday foods and treats that Disneyland puts out.  You get to watch them making the Christmas fudge and have a sample of it.  

Our tour guide was this great guy with  a wonderful sense of humor and lots of enthusiam for Disneyland and Christmas.  He loaded up his ipod with tons of Christmas songs and we listened to songs with him through our headsets.  He had it all on there--from Nat King Cole to Judy Garland to current Christmas songs.  You hear him talk through the headsets, so there is no danger of not being able to "hear" your guide.  This is something I worried about originally.  The Parade seating was awesome--so comfortable, great picture opportunities, and the characters give you lots of attention because you are right there next to them.

Have fun!
Lisa


----------



## OctoberDisney

Wow Lisa!  Now you have me back to considering doing the Holiday Tour.  I had originally decided against it but now....hmmmm?  The 2 things I'm hesitating about are 1) price and 2) will our boys like it?  I think DH would LOVE it.  

I do LOVE the idea of the preferred seating at the parade....


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, I'd really love to do the Holiday Tour one day. Then again, I would love to do any of the tours one day.


----------



## amamax2

OctoberDisney said:


> Wow Lisa!  Now you have me back to considering doing the Holiday Tour.  I had originally decided against it but now....hmmmm?  The 2 things I'm hesitating about are 1) price and 2) will our boys like it?  I think DH would LOVE it.
> 
> I do LOVE the idea of the preferred seating at the parade....



Me too!

I've looked, but haven't seen much info about the Holiday Tour this year, though.  Has anyone seen a release about times/dates/price?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I think the Holiday tour is worth the money. Not only do you go around the park and hear the CM tour guide talk about the Holiday history at Disneyland. But also get to sing Christmas carols during the tour, get on HMH and IASWH immediately, gingerbread cookie with a nice hot chocolate Holiday cup and of course the VIP seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade right across from IASWH. 

I had some young kids in my group when I did the tour last year and they loved it. The best part was the seating for the parade. It does save us at least a half an hour for a prime spot for the parade.


----------



## amamax2

One more question:

I was just checking the DL calendar to see if fireworks and parade were scheduled for the days we are there, and it lists:

Wintertime Enchanted Holiday Lighting
Sleeping Beauty's Castle
5:00 - 5:05 pm
5:15 - 5:20 pm
6:30 - 6:35 pm
7:30 - 7:35 pm

Does anyone know what this is?  I am truly hoping it is NOT the lit icicles on the castle and that they will only be on for 5 minutes at a time, four times when we are there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> One more question:
> 
> I was just checking the DL calendar to see if fireworks and parade were scheduled for the days we are there, and it lists:
> 
> Wintertime Enchanted Holiday Lighting
> Sleeping Beauty's Castle
> 5:00 - 5:05 pm
> 5:15 - 5:20 pm
> 6:30 - 6:35 pm
> 7:30 - 7:35 pm
> 
> Does anyone know what this is?  I am truly hoping it is NOT the lit icicles on the castle and that they will only be on for 5 minutes at a time, four times when we are there.



You are correct amamax2. The Wintertime Enchanged Holiday Lighting is when the castle lits up with the icicles at night on SB castle.


----------



## funatdisney

LisainCalifornia said:


> Dizneedoll,
> The crowds should be managable the week of Dec. 13-16.  We have gone twice the week before (usually getting there around Dec. 7th) and that is a great time to go because the crowds have gone down from Thanksgiving/Candelight Processional--and it is far enough out from Xmas to be quiet there.  The close you get to the holidays, the more the crowds build.  I think the dates you picked will be fine.
> 
> We go to Disneyland 2-3 times a year, and the very best trip we ever took was the one we went 3 years ago in December where we did the Holiday Tour.  I have to say it was the best thing we have ever done at Disneyland, and we have done a lot!  Your 4 year old should do fine on the tour, and yes--you can take a stroller.  You just park it outside the rides.  You get to walk on to Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small world (as you have said), but you also get lots of insider information on the history of Christmas across the world.  It is told in a way that kids who still believe in Santa will still believe--so no spoilers there!  Lots of inside information on how the park decorations go up, and also information on all the great holiday foods and treats that Disneyland puts out.  You get to watch them making the Christmas fudge and have a sample of it.
> 
> Our tour guide was this great guy with  a wonderful sense of humor and lots of enthusiam for Disneyland and Christmas.  He loaded up his ipod with tons of Christmas songs and we listened to songs with him through our headsets.  He had it all on there--from Nat King Cole to Judy Garland to current Christmas songs.  You hear him talk through the headsets, so there is no danger of not being able to "hear" your guide.  This is something I worried about originally.  The Parade seating was awesome--so comfortable, great picture opportunities, and the characters give you lots of attention because you are right there next to them.
> 
> Have fun!
> Lisa



We are going the first weekend in Dec when the CP is usually preforming. I am not sure if I wanted to attend CP because of the hassle of getting tickets and I have attended one in the past. But, Lisa, you have inspired me to consider the Holiday Tour instead. I have gone on A Walk of Walt's Footsteps" Tour and liked it very much. So I think I would enjoy this tour, too.


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> You are correct amamax2. The Wintertime Enchanted Holiday Lighting is when the castle lits up with the icicles at night on SB castle.



Oh no!  Really?  So it only stays on for that short amount if time?  I was really hoping, based on some reports from last year, that the lights would be on the whole time (at night).


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> Oh no!  Really?  So it only stays on for that short amount if time?  I was really hoping, based on some reports from last year, that the lights would be on the whole time (at night).



SB castle during Wintertime Enchanted Holiday Lighting will play a nice Holiday song and the lighting during the WEHL on those specific times. I thought it was a nice nighttime entertainment until Believe... In Holiday Magic fireworks starts at 9:30pm. When I was there last December, the WEHL had random times on SB castle.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> One more question:
> 
> I was just checking the DL calendar to see if fireworks and parade were scheduled for the days we are there, and it lists:
> 
> Wintertime Enchanted Holiday Lighting
> Sleeping Beauty's Castle
> 5:00 - 5:05 pm
> 5:15 - 5:20 pm
> 6:30 - 6:35 pm
> 7:30 - 7:35 pm
> 
> Does anyone know what this is?  I am truly hoping it is NOT the lit icicles on the castle and that they will only be on for 5 minutes at a time, four times when we are there.



I'm telling you - the icy lights were on all night last year on our night!  But it was probably after 7:35 p.m. that we were in DL (I can't recall the timing).  They won't turn off the icicles for the rest of the night.  Just go after 8 p.m. or so.  I bet the lights will be on.  They probably just stop the little tree lighting display/show at a certain time but the tree and the Castle stay lit for the rest of the evening in the blue lights.


----------



## Sherry E

Please note that the PhotoPass picture I posted earlier in this thread - of my friends and I in front of the nighttime Winter Castle - was taken after 11 p.m.  The Winter castle icicle lights stayed on all night - at least after a certain time!  Trust me!!


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> SB castle during Wintertime Enchanted Holiday Lighting will play a nice Holiday song and the lighting during the WEHL on those specific times. I thought it was a nice nighttime entertainment until Believe... In Holiday Magic fireworks starts at 9:30pm. When I was there last December, the WEHL had random times on SB castle.



Thanks for the further information !!





Sherry E said:


> Please note that the PhotoPass picture I posted earlier in this thread - of my friends and I in front of the nighttime Winter Castle - was taken after 11 p.m.  The Winter castle icicle lights stayed on all night - at least after a certain time!  Trust me!!



I do!  I do!   

I just saw that on the calendar and panicked.  I will believe that it will happen.  I _really_ want that picture.


----------



## greens_in_WA

Sherry, could you repost your icicle photo?

TIA


----------



## greens_in_WA

How far in advance do you have to sign up for the Holiday Tour?  It's very tempting to do this, but as with everything $$ is a factor 

TIA


----------



## Sherry E

greens_in_WA said:


> Sherry, could you repost your icicle photo?
> 
> TIA



I had to remember where I posted it in this thread!  I just copied my whole PhotoPass holiday photos post.

You will see me (below) in the Winter castle shot from 2008 without the icy lights on, which was probably taken around 9 p.m. or so, roughly.  I think the icicle lights turned on and off much more often in 2008, to where the lights were off even well into the night.

And then you will see the 'good shot' from last year (taken just after 11 p.m., when my friends and I were leaving).  The icicle lights stayed on - presumably after the final little light display/ceremony was over.  I remember the blue-ish icy lights stayed on all night on the tree as well.




Sherry E said:


> Okay, up to this point, I have been trying to post as many 'people-free' photos as possible, so anyone looking at this thread can get a good, clear idea of what all the decorations and holiday sights are like at DLR without my big head (or my friends) cluttering up the shots!!  It can't be avoided in PhotoPas pictures, however.
> 
> As this is a DLR holiday photo and information thread designed to assist DIS-ers with their planning, one of the Christmastime activities people may want to try out and include on their agenda is PhotoPass.  Of course, the PhotoPass photographers roam around DLR all year long.  But they do have special PhotoPass locations and borders you can apply specifically during the holidays.  So here are some good examples of the kinds of PhotoPass pictures you can get during the holiday season at DLR, as well as some of the holiday borders you can add on their website when you return home from your DLR trip.
> 
> *With Santa by the Grand Californian Hotel Christmas tree *- this is the only DLR hotel location where you can find a PhotoPass photographer with Santa, even though Santa appears at all 3 DLR hotels. Santa sits out for brief intervals, then takes long breaks!  This photo was taken at night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By the giant Main Street tree - daytime*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By the giant Main Street tree  nighttime*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Winter Castle  Daytime*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not Jewish, but its nice to have different options to use for borders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two versions of the Winter Castle at nighttime*:
> 
> Bad version - this is the one you don't want, when the sparkly icicle lights are turned off!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good version - this is the money shot that everyone wants, with the breathtaking lights all aglow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On Main Street  with Mickey garland backdrop*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With Christmas Pooh* (Christmas Tigger and Christmas Eeyore decided to take a break while we were waiting for them in line  grrrrrr..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IASW Holiday  nighttime *(look at allllll the people cluttering up the photo!  This is both a wonderful and a terrible location for pictures, as it is so gorgeous and photogenic at night, but it is virtually impossible to get a photo without all these people in your shot, as the line for the ride is right there in the way!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In front of the Golden Gate Bridge - daytime*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In front of the Golden Gate Bridge  nighttime*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By the DCA tree  daytime*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the giant Mickey-shaped ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By the DCA tree  nighttime*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hollywood Pictures Backlot area  nighttime *(you can see some of the holiday decorations in the background, like the big Candy Cane on the left and the bell garland thingy on the right):


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Sherry,
Beautiful pictures!  You have such a great smile

You guys should really do the Holiday Tour!  I know what you mean about the money, because I remember when we paid for it it seemed like it was so expensive, but it was totally worth it.  If you love Christmas and love Disneyland--it is the ultimate smash up of the two.  I smiled through the whole experience, and my kids still talk about it.  Someday I would love to do it again.

We are going Thanksgiving week this year (monday-tuesday) and we have never been in November before.  I am starting to get really happy thinking about it!


----------



## KCmike

Do they sell Christmas music/cds in the parks of the parades and fireworks during the season?


----------



## MaiynaMouse

Just wanted to share.....I called today for my WOC dinner at Ariel's Grotto.  They said that there was one showing that night at 8:30.  We have reservations at 6:10 for Fastpasses for World of Color.  She said there was one one showing that that, December 9th.  I don't know if this is true or not......just what I was told.

Regardless, I'm so excited for our trip.  I can hardly stand it.  
~mm


----------



## DisneyParkFan

KCmike said:


> Do they sell Christmas music/cds in the parks of the parades and fireworks during the season?



Okay, I'm curious about this too.


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Sherry, are these photos from a PhotoPass CD you ordered on-line or obtained in the park?  I've read that if you order the CD beforehand you get the borders with the photos, but the photos from the park do not contain the borders.  If any knows the answer to this question I would appreciate it.


----------



## klexen

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, I'd really love to do the Holiday Tour one day. Then again, I would love to do any of the tours one day.



Well, then we will! I've wanted to do a tour myself for a long time. What better time to do it than the holiday?


----------



## kailuagirl

Oh, I love all the photos, can't wait!!!!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

MaiynaMouse said:


> Just wanted to share.....I called today for my WOC dinner at Ariel's Grotto.  They said that there was one showing that night at 8:30.  We have reservations at 6:10 for Fastpasses for World of Color.  She said there was one one showing that that, December 9th.  I don't know if this is true or not......just what I was told.
> 
> Regardless, I'm so excited for our trip.  I can hardly stand it.
> ~mm



We were told the same about the night we are going.


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

Has anything been released about the Christmas Processonal? We will be there one of the nights so I am getting antsy for more info!


----------



## goldies 5

It won't be released until November.


----------



## Sherry E

LisainCalifornia said:


> Sherry,
> Beautiful pictures!  You have such a great smile



Thank you so much, Lisa!  I'm always pretty self-conscious in photos (even though I will get in lots of them and ham it up for the PhotoPass people!), so I'm glad my smile shows the fun I'm having!



KCmike said:


> Do they sell Christmas music/cds in the parks of the parades and fireworks during the season?



Good question, Mike!!  



DisneyParkFan said:


> Sherry, are these photos from a PhotoPass CD you ordered on-line or obtained in the park?  I've read that if you order the CD beforehand you get the borders with the photos, but the photos from the park do not contain the borders.  If any knows the answer to this question I would appreciate it.



DisneyParkFan - I bought the CD from the PhotoPass website after I returned from my DLR trip, and I edited and applied all the borders myself.  For WDW trips it makes more sense to pre-order the CD's, but for DLR it's not cost-effective to do that.  Just hang on to the PhotoPass card that you give to all the photographers in the parks and then when you get home, enter the number on that card and you will see all your photos online.  Then you can edit and add the borders at your convenience, then order your CD!!  I like to try out all the different borders on all the photos, and I also make a black and white version of each picture, too.  It's very time-consuming but it's fun!!

If you choose to buy the CD while you are in one of the parks, you will not get the borders - that's true.  You only get the borders by adding them yourself at home.




klexen said:


> Well, then we will! I've wanted to do a tour myself for a long time. What better time to do it than the holiday?



Jason, I think that sounds like an excellent idea for you guys!  The holiday tour sounds like so much fun - in fact, if you can swing it, book the tour that is closest to evening time.  This way you will get to It's a Small World Holiday when the gorgeous lights are on! 



kailuagirl said:


> Oh, I love all the photos, can't wait!!!!



kailuagirl - The photos in this thread do have a way of making us more anxious to get to the parks, don't they?  Heck, I was in the photos that I re-posted last night and looking at them makes me anxious to get back!!  Seeing the fun spots where my friends and I posed and met Santa and all that makes me wish it were the holiday season tomorrow!!


----------



## dizneedoll

LisainCalifornia said:


> Dizneedoll,
> The crowds should be managable the week of Dec. 13-16.  We have gone twice the week before (usually getting there around Dec. 7th) and that is a great time to go because the crowds have gone down from Thanksgiving/Candelight Processional--and it is far enough out from Xmas to be quiet there.  The close you get to the holidays, the more the crowds build.  I think the dates you picked will be fine.
> 
> We go to Disneyland 2-3 times a year, and the very best trip we ever took was the one we went 3 years ago in December where we did the Holiday Tour.  I have to say it was the best thing we have ever done at Disneyland, and we have done a lot!  Your 4 year old should do fine on the tour, and yes--you can take a stroller.  You just park it outside the rides.  You get to walk on to Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small world (as you have said), but you also get lots of insider information on the history of Christmas across the world.  It is told in a way that kids who still believe in Santa will still believe--so no spoilers there!  Lots of inside information on how the park decorations go up, and also information on all the great holiday foods and treats that Disneyland puts out.  You get to watch them making the Christmas fudge and have a sample of it.
> 
> Our tour guide was this great guy with  a wonderful sense of humor and lots of enthusiam for Disneyland and Christmas.  He loaded up his ipod with tons of Christmas songs and we listened to songs with him through our headsets.  He had it all on there--from Nat King Cole to Judy Garland to current Christmas songs.  You hear him talk through the headsets, so there is no danger of not being able to "hear" your guide.  This is something I worried about originally.  The Parade seating was awesome--so comfortable, great picture opportunities, and the characters give you lots of attention because you are right there next to them.
> 
> Have fun!
> Lisa



Thank you Lisa for the great information!  The tour sounds awesome! I really want to do it now. 



mvf-m11c said:


> I think the Holiday tour is worth the money. Not only do you go around the park and hear the CM tour guide talk about the Holiday history at Disneyland. But also get to sing Christmas carols during the tour, get on HMH and IASWH immediately, gingerbread cookie with a nice hot chocolate Holiday cup and of course the VIP seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade right across from IASWH.
> 
> I had some young kids in my group when I did the tour last year and they loved it. The best part was the seating for the parade. It does save us at least a half an hour for a prime spot for the parade.



Thank you! I love Christmas carols. Confession: I've actually started listening to them for this year.  We have the IASW Holiday song and I've been listening on my way to work!


----------



## SplashMo

Disneyland calendar November 12th and on is showing:

Wintertime Enchantment Holiday lighting

A 5 minute show.  What is this and where is the best places to watch it?


----------



## Sherry E

SplashMo said:


> Disneyland calendar November 12th and on is showing:
> 
> Wintertime Enchantment Holiday lighting
> 
> A 5 minute show.  What is this and where is the best places to watch it?



All it is is a lighting ceremony.  We discussed it on the last page or two of this thread.  At certain times throughout the evening, this little light 'show,' or 'display' happens up Main Street.  I thought it happened only once per night, but I guess it's more often than that.  The Winter Castle becomes aglow in icicle lights and the lights then turn on all the way up Main Street, ending at the Christmas tree.  The wreaths light up, the giant tree on Main Street lights up in a blue-ish icy color (LED lights).  It's supposed to give you the feeling that it just snowed - and the Castle, Main Street, the small trees around the Hub and the giant tree are all snow-covered.  You could stand on Main Street and watch - but that's crowded.  If you stand near the Castle, you won't see the lighting on Main Street.  Probably best to just stay on Main Street if you want to see the wreaths and the tree light up.  The Castle you can see from far away.


----------



## mvf-m11c

dizneedoll said:


> Thank you! I love Christmas carols. Confession: I've actually started listening to them for this year.  We have the IASW Holiday song and I've been listening on my way to work!



It's fine, I always like to watch and listen to Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks. It's one of my favorite Disney Holiday music soundtrack and Winter Enchantment Holiday Lighting soundtrack was also nice last year.


----------



## billwendy

HI Everyone!!

Cant wait to see all the holiday Stuff at DL!!! 

I just booked Ariel's Grotto for WOC on 11/8 - they had TONS of reservations available!! Does this mean it wont be crowded? I picked six oclock -does that sound like a good time?

Thanks!!


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a bump!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Is it too early to subscribe to this thread?  I am going through post-vacation withdrawals, and dd and I have decided that Christmastime 2012 will be our next trip.  

I figure Carsland should be done by June 2012 right?  So, this will give us 5-6 months to let the new land cool off a bit before we see it.  And Little Mermaid should be done for over a year by then.

I'm already thinking PPH, since we really loved it this time... unless a good deal can be had at GCH.  I am trying to talk my dear friend in the mid-west to give Walt's park a try... they go to WDW 2x a year, and things like park-hopping really baffle her.  So, I am going to try and convince them to fly out to California and meet us.

Okay, obviously I am an overplanner... but, I'd like some early feedback from you guys.  What are the pros and cons of these date options:

#1 Wednesday Nov 28th (1 week after Thanksgiving) - Sunday December 2nd
#2 Wednesday December 5th - Sunday December 9th
#3 Wednesday December 12th - Sunday December 16th

I think I have gleaned that maybe the CP is going on during choice #2 (or is the the 1st weekend of December, which would be choice #1) and that it will be crowded (I of course, prefer low crowds!)  And the week after CP may have cast parties?  But are those Monday and Tuesday usually?  Will we be good not arriving until Wednesday?  And is leaving the 16th still ahead of most school breakers?  I think dd might be out from the 17th-2nd, but of course I am not sure this far out.

Short park hours are okay, as long as we can have a night to see WOC, and another night for F! and fireworks (guessing Friday and Saturday--maybe we'll be so lucky that WOC will be every night still.)

Okay, there you go, crazy me, starting to plan a trip that is 2 years away... I know you all understand!


----------



## KCmike

Anyone have a picture of the christmas tree in GC?


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Anyone have a picture of the christmas tree in GC?



Mike- Yes, there are quite a few of those scattered throughout this thread.  I'll find them for you so you don't have to search!  In fact, I posted several of them myself (from 2008 and 2009), and funatdisney realized that one of the GCH tree photos I posted was the very first Christmas tree ever at GCH (it was taken in 2001, after the GCH opened!).  I didn't realize at the time that I was 'capturing history' on camera, but I guess I was!!

I have to finish up something I'm doing, but I'll come back in a bit and find the pages on which I posted the GCH tree photos - and any other GCH tree photos posted by anyone else - in a bit.


----------



## Sherry E

Mike - I found my post with the first-ever GCH tree (below) - just to tide you over until I locate the other ones buried in the thread.




Sherry E said:


> More oldies but goodies from holidays past at DLR:
> 
> 
> December 1993:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minor traces of the holidays in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 1994:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 2001:


----------



## Sherry E

And more of the GCH tree below (from 2009):




Sherry E said:


> GCH 2009 Tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLH Wreath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy's Kitchen 2009 Tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IASW Holiday Sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh Corner Tree (notice how the honey/hunny pots are spilling onto the ornaments):


----------



## Sherry E

And the December 2007 GCH tree -




Sherry E said:


> And these are a little more current - well, they are from 2007, and things are pretty much the same or very similar during DLR holiday seasons now as they were in 2007:
> 
> 2007 
> 
> Photo of the ever-present GCH tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh.a December holiday sunset in California  taken from the balcony of our GCH room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTD Tree (this looks so much more festive and holiday-ish at night!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Sorcerers Hat looks so much better lit up at night, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IASW Holiday photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToonTown  see the Dalmatian?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random Castle-in-the-Distance shots:


----------



## Sherry E

Continuing on with the GCH tree photos from the previous page....

This post below has a photo of the carolers by the GCH tree, as well as the "presents" by the GCH tree (2008) - in kind of rustic colors.

I can't find anyone else's GCH tree photos - I typed in "GCH tree" in the search feature for this thread, and I just keep finding my own posts!!




Sherry E said:


> I thought I would throw these in, just to add further to the temptation of visiting DLR at Christmastime...and get us all in the mood for it since we still have 3 long months to wait! Sorry for the jumbo size of the photos - I loaded them to Photobucket and forgot to set the size/dimensions before I did, so when I tried to go back and resize each one individually, my computer was taking like 30 minutes per photo to resize, and I just couldn't do it!!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

I broke a toe today. Waiting for the x-ray, I cheered myself up by reminding myself I would be healed in time for our NYE celebration.


----------



## KCmike

Thanks Sherry for all the great photos!!!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Getting exicited, I have just over a month before I can add new Christmas themed memories.


----------



## Sherry E

Desert Dwellers said:


> I broke a toe today. Waiting for the x-ray, I cheered myself up by reminding myself I would be healed in time for our NYE celebration.



Uh-oh!!  Did you drop something on your toe or bang it into something?  I am a klutz, so I've banged my toes into things all my life and I'm sure I've done some damage.  I always assumed there would be ongoing pain and that's how I would know if it was broken, but aside from the 'initial impact pain,' (along with a string of 4-letter words flying out of my mouth!) which lasts for a while, I've never noticed anything out of the ordinary in the following days.  Then I've heard some people say that they've broken toes and didn't even realize it because it only hurt for a short time.  Did you have lingering pain?  Or what was it that caused you to realize it was necessary to see a doctor?



KCmike said:


> Thanks Sherry for all the great photos!!!!



You're welcome, Mike!  I hope you get to pop into the GCH lobby for a quick peek when you do your whirlwind one-day DLR visit during the holidays.  I know you will get some amazing photos.  Your photos of the non-holiday GCH lobby are incredible, so I can only imagine what you will produce during Christmas time!!



Goofy_Mom said:


> Getting exicited, I have just over a month before I can add new Christmas themed memories.



Goofy_Mom - I can understand your excitement!!  I can't believe the season starts in, oh...just over 4 weeks!! 

I'll spare all the details in this thread, but it's been a real struggle for me to figure out how I was going to pull off a Halloween Time DLR trip and a Christmas time trip this year, or if it was even possible to do both (I've done both for the last 3 years).  I am still not 100% sure - Halloween Time is very tempting and I keep seeing Halloween Time photos that are luring me in, but I think I can live if I skip one year of Halloween Time and then return next year.  

However, there is no way I am missing Christmas time at DLR - that is my absolute favorite time and it is a must.  So I came to the conclusion that if I do a Halloween Time trip, I would probably only be able to do a one-day holiday trip again in December (like last year).  But if I skip Halloween Time this year, I can probably get a hotel room again for the holidays and stay for a few nights (like I did for all my trips prior to last year) which means LOTS and LOTS of photos!!

So it's down to either...one day for Halloween and probably one day for Christmas, or...skip Halloween Time in 2010 and stay for a few days/nights at Christmas time.  I don't want to miss Halloween this year, but really...my heart belongs to DLR at Christmas Time.  I think it will be so much more rewarding for me if I just do up the holidays right with a multi-day visit!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry, I hope you do get to go all out for a Christmas trip, hotel and all! I want to see your photos! And you'd better do another TR to boot.

It's hard, because I wont be able to get a final answer out of my boss for a while yet since we don't know how things are going to turn out. But at the very least I will be there around December 27-29.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Sherry, I hope you do get to go all out for a Christmas trip, hotel and all! I want to see your photos! And you'd better do another TR to boot.
> 
> It's hard, because I wont be able to get a final answer out of my boss for a while yet since we don't know how things are going to turn out. But at the very least I will be there around December 27-29.



Thank you, Jazz!  As I said, Halloween Time is really, really tempting - every time I say, "I think I'll skip this year," then I see more photos that draw me into its evil web!!  If I had had the $$$ to do Halloween Time in September, I would have definitely gone by now, but I knew I didn't want to scrunch my Halloween trip too close to my Christmas trip because it would be too hard to swing it money-wise.  So I was trying to avoid an October trip if possible.  I wanted space between the Halloween and holiday trips.  So now, it's down to the wire and if going for a one-day Halloween bonanza means cutting the holiday trip shorter, I'm not sure I'm willing to do that this year.  I think I want the longer holiday trip instead!!

Don't you just hate not being able to seal in a date and say, "This [X date] is when I'm going and now I can start planning my agenda"?  As you say, at the very least you'll be there 12/27 - 12/29, but given your usual planning skills and patterns, I bet you'd like to have it all finalized for 100% sure and just dive into the plan full-force right now - with a countdown and everything!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Just wanted to post that my husband was able to book Nov. 12th Holiday tour at 3pm for us just this morning. He had to be persistant and get the CM to check with higher ups but it is available in the system. 

So excited!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Jazz!  As I said, Halloween Time is really, really tempting - every time I say, "I think I'll skip this year," then I see more photos that draw me into its evil web!!  If I had had the $$$ to do Halloween Time in September, I would have definitely gone by now, but I knew I didn't want to scrunch my Halloween trip too close to my Christmas trip because it would be too hard to swing it money-wise.  So I was trying to avoid an October trip if possible.  I wanted space between the Halloween and holiday trips.  So now, it's down to the wire and if going for a one-day Halloween bonanza means cutting the holiday trip shorter, I'm not sure I'm willing to do that this year.  I think I want the longer holiday trip instead!!
> 
> Don't you just hate not being able to seal in a date and say, "This [X date] is when I'm going and now I can start planning my agenda"?  As you say, at the very least you'll be there 12/27 - 12/29, but given your usual planning skills and patterns, I bet you'd like to have it all finalized for 100% sure and just dive into the plan full-force right now - with a countdown and everything!!



If I were you, at this point, I would focus mainly on a December trip and scrap the Halloween Time for this year. As much as we would all love to do everything, sometimes you have to give a little in order to get a little, right? I think if you want to do your all-out Christmas trip then sacrificing the Halloween trip wont be that bad. If I had thought for a second before this trip that I could have even considered a Christmas trip I would have done that instead, but then again, if I had missed this September trip I never would have a reason to try desperately to put in a December trip.

And I wish I could start an actual countdown this second. Actually, I might since I'm 95% that I can do the first half of the week following Christmas. My job has me working predominately Thursday, Friday, Saturday and the rest of our work at that point is so light that I can't imagine I would actually be needed and if I am there are enough of us that work days that M/T/W can be covered if I do get scheduled for some insane reason. Which means I can drive down the day after Christmas after I sleep from my overnight shift and stay until Wednesday night or Thursday night depending on when I have to be back. And of course I will still hold onto the hope that I can get a weekend off. But if I can't, that week makes the most sense since somebody wont be working.

I think it's safe enough to do some kind of planning???!!!


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> If I were you, at this point, I would focus mainly on a December trip and scrap the Halloween Time for this year. As much as we would all love to do everything, sometimes you have to give a little in order to get a little, right? I think if you want to do your all-out Christmas trip then sacrificing the Halloween trip wont be that bad.



_Sherry_,

I have to agree with Belle Ella!  As you have said many times in this thread, there is no Halloween at DCA and the stuff at DL is pretty much the same old, same old, just a bit more elaborate in some areas (Round-Up and window displays).  Most of the awesome pictures are coming from the MHP, so unless you were to go specifically for that, and spend that extra money, you are not really missing much.

But with Christmas, there are so many things day and night, that it can't possibly be done _satisfactorily_ in only one day.  I'm going for three days  and have planned out a tentative schedule, and am still having to pick and choose, lol.   You don't want to shortchange yourself.

Better to go for it for Christmas and then, with the knowledge that the MHP was great this year (which you did not know prior to it's start), maybe save to go next year to it *and *Christmas when hopefully everything will fall into place for you.   

Anyways, my 2 cents.


_Belle Ella_ - yes, I think you can start planning, absolutely.  If you plan, it will happen.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> _Belle Ella_ - yes, I think you can start planning, absolutely.  If you plan, it will happen.



I like the way you think!  Methinks I will have a new ticker up by the end of the day before Disney on Ice!


----------



## Sherry E

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Just wanted to post that my husband was able to book Nov. 12th Holiday tour at 3pm for us just this morning. He had to be persistant and get the CM to check with higher ups but it is available in the system.
> 
> So excited!!!



Littleprincess2010 - Woo hoo!  That's wonderful that you have your tour all booked up!  From everything I have heard, I think you will love it.  How exciting it will be to be there at DLR on opening day of the holiday season!!



Belle Ella said:


> If I were you, at this point, I would focus mainly on a December trip and scrap the Halloween Time for this year. As much as we would all love to do everything, sometimes you have to give a little in order to get a little, right? I think if you want to do your all-out Christmas trip then sacrificing the Halloween trip wont be that bad. If I had thought for a second before this trip that I could have even considered a Christmas trip I would have done that instead, but then again, if I had missed this September trip I never would have a reason to try desperately to put in a December trip.
> 
> And I wish I could start an actual countdown this second. Actually, I might since I'm 95% that I can do the first half of the week following Christmas. My job has me working predominately Thursday, Friday, Saturday and the rest of our work at that point is so light that I can't imagine I would actually be needed and if I am there are enough of us that work days that M/T/W can be covered if I do get scheduled for some insane reason. Which means I can drive down the day after Christmas after I sleep from my overnight shift and stay until Wednesday night or Thursday night depending on when I have to be back. And of course I will still hold onto the hope that I can get a weekend off. But if I can't, that week makes the most sense since somebody wont be working.
> 
> I think it's safe enough to do some kind of planning???!!!





amamax2 said:


> _Sherry_,
> 
> I have to agree with Belle Ella!  As you have said many times in this thread, there is no Halloween at DCA and the stuff at DL is pretty much the same old, same old, just a bit more elaborate in some areas (Round-Up and window displays).  Most of the awesome pictures are coming from the MHP, so unless you were to go specifically for that, and spend that extra money, you are not really missing much.
> 
> But with Christmas, there are so many things day and night, that it can't possibly be done _satisfactorily_ in only one day.  I'm going for three days  and have planned out a tentative schedule, and am still having to pick and choose, lol.   You don't want to shortchange yourself.
> 
> Better to go for it for Christmas and then, with the knowledge that the MHP was great this year (which you did not know prior to it's start), maybe save to go next year to it *and *Christmas when hopefully everything will fall into place for you.
> 
> Anyways, my 2 cents.
> 
> _Belle Ella_ - yes, I think you can start planning, absolutely.  If you plan, it will happen.




Jazz & amamax2 - 

I am pretty sure at this point that I will go along with what you are both suggesting.  See, I could do a one-day Halloween trip and be fine with it.  I have done multi-day Halloween Time trips before and a one-day trip before, and I know that I won't feel like I missed too much if I only went for one day.  It would be fine.  I mainly would want to focus on the Round-Up, the window/store displays, the MHP and the tram path display.  I could do that in one day.

But...after having done multi-day holiday time trips and a one-day holiday trip, I KNOW I will feel like I missed out on a lot if I do another one-day trip in December.  I would much rather have the extra time to really roam around and explore every nuance, be able to take mid-day breaks and recharge my batteries (literally and figuratively!).  I feel like I didn't explore the holiday touches enough in DCA on my last trips and I would like to do that....that is, if they don't rob us of Christmas in DCA because of World of Color like they did with Halloween!!  

So it's quite simple, really...if splitting up my trips into two one-day trips for Halloween and Christmas means seeing and doing _less_ on either trip, then this year I would rather put all my eggs in the Christmas basket and do/see more for the holidays...without rushing...being able to navigate and plan to avoid crowds at peaks time...being able to have a MM to take advantage of...being able to really get in there and get the photos I was not able to get last year...being able to really absorb all the details.

I think my problem is when I have too much time in between checks from clients, I start *re*thinking.  I start thinking, "Well...maybe I should just go for one day each..."  If I had the check from the client in hand right now, I would book a room at a hotel right now (at least put down a deposit, if not more) and then my fate would be sealed - a holiday trip would be a-comin'.

I have to wait another 2 days to get my check, so I am trying to stick to my decision and not waver!!

I was curious to go to the MHP in Disneyland, and I wonder if it will be in Disneyland again next year.  I hope I get another opportunity to do it.  And I hope Halloween Time will be even bigger and better next year and that DCA won't be forgotten again.

Jazz, it sounds like it's safe to start some sort of countdown.  I think that starting the countdown will start the ball rolling and you can begin the Jazz's _Merry_ Adventure Pre-TR (or whatever you call it!)!!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Sherry E said:


> Uh-oh!!  Did you drop something on your toe or bang it into something?  I am a klutz, so I've banged my toes into things all my life and I'm sure I've done some damage.  I always assumed there would be ongoing pain and that's how I would know if it was broken, but aside from the 'initial impact pain,' (along with a string of 4-letter words flying out of my mouth!) which lasts for a while, I've never noticed anything out of the ordinary in the following days.  Then I've heard some people say that they've broken toes and didn't even realize it because it only hurt for a short time.  Did you have lingering pain?  Or what was it that caused you to realize it was necessary to see a doctor?



Sherry, I slam my foot on stuff all the time.  This time I hit the ottoman and I heard a snap.  When I looked at my foot, my second toe pointed in an odd angle.  Urgent care confirmed the break with an x-ray, but referred me to an orthopedist.  Now I'm waiting for the doctor's office to call back for an appt.

It would be nice for a Halloween and a Christmas visit, but I vote for a Christmas holiday, too.  Your holiday pictures are so beautiful and fun to look to at, I know that Christmas at DL is special for you.  I'm going to go back through the last few pages and revisit those pictures now!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sherry E said:


> Littleprincess2010 - Woo hoo!  That's wonderful that you have your tour all booked up!  From everything I have heard, I think you will love it.  How exciting it will be to be there at DLR on opening day of the holiday season!!



Thanks  Im very excited. the 12th is the only "Holiday" day we have.  Being able to do the Holiday tour and skip the lines for HMH and ISAWH and then get priority seating for the parade are going to be priceless to make our last day magical. We're also planning to see Santa and the reindeer and watch the Holday fireworks that night. Its going to be a loooooooong day


----------



## Sherry E

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Thanks  Im very excited. the 12th is the only "Holiday" day we have.  Being able to do the Holiday tour and skip the lines for HMH and ISAWH and then get priority seating for the parade are going to be priceless to make our last day magical. We're also planning to see Santa and the reindeer and watch the Holday fireworks that night. Its going to be a loooooooong day



Well, I've always wondered what it's like in the wee overnight hours between a 'regular' day at DLR and when a holiday season begins (whether it's Halloween or Christmas), and if there are any obvious additions or changes on the actual start day. Since you're arriving before the 12th (correct?), you will definitely see decorations up and around DLR when you get there - simply because there is just too much work to do to get it all in place in one night and they have to start early in November.  Mostly everything decoration-wise will be up in the days leading up to 11/12, and probably all of the holiday food will be out.  Heck, this year, the giant Mickey Pumpkin was up at least 2 days before Halloween Time officially started.  

But I'm wondering if you will notice anything new that's out on 11/12 in terms of decorations - or if it will just _seem_ more magical because it's the first day of the official season.  Of course, 11/12 will be when all the entertainment starts, the tour and IASW Holiday begin, the Round-Up opens, the snow on Main Street falls, the Winter Castle icy lights glow throughout the park, and Santa and the carolers appear, etc.  So that will add a whole extra layer of holiday magic that won't be there on 11/11, I suppose.

I agree with you - the priority seating on HMH and IASWH, as well as the reserved seats for the parade, are big reasons to do the tour, along with the collectible pin and the free cookie, cocoa and sample of holiday fudge!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jazz, it sounds like it's safe to start some sort of countdown.  I think that starting the countdown will start the ball rolling and you can begin the Jazz's _Merry_ Adventure Pre-TR (or whatever you call it!)!!



I love the name Sherry! That's probably what it will end up being called too. Suh-weet. I suppose I had less to go on when I started my July PTR and countdown so now is as good a time as any. And I have something to break up the countdown since someone will be paying the Bay Area (well, me) a visit in November. Maybe I'll even do something with the Mickey paint chips since I never did for this trip, lol. I need something to do to hold me over.


----------



## Sherry E

Desert Dwellers said:


> Sherry, I slam my foot on stuff all the time.  This time I hit the ottoman and I heard a snap.  When I looked at my foot, my second toe pointed in an odd angle.  Urgent care confirmed the break with an x-ray, but referred me to an orthopedist.  Now I'm waiting for the doctor's office to call back for an appt.
> 
> It would be nice for a Halloween and a Christmas visit, but I vote for a Christmas holiday, too.  Your holiday pictures are so beautiful and fun to look to at, I know that Christmas at DL is special for you.  I'm going to go back through the last few pages and revisit those pictures now!!



Oh goodness....Yikes!  When you mentioned the "snap" sound and the toe pointing at an odd angle, I cringed and got chills.  That sounds awful.  I've never heard a snap in my toes, so maybe I have been lucky with all of my toe-furniture collisions and never broken anything.  I think the snap would be the thing to let you know to head to the ER!!  Ick ick ick!!

I hope it heals quickly!  Eek....I am still wincing in pain, and it's not even my toe!!

Thank you for the nice comment (about my photos).  There are so many astoundingly beautiful photos in this thread - which people have been kind enough to share with us - and I'm lucky if I can even get something to come out remotely clear and cropped nicely!!  But that's okay - this thread is a thread for photos of _all_ levels!!  I actually didn't fully get to delve into my "new" (well it was new last year) camera on the December 2009 DLR trip because it was a short trip and there were just way too many people all over the place.  The majority of my photos in this thread were probably taken on the old, dying 35mm or disposables.  So I really want a crack at getting in there and seeing what this newer camera can do, and time is required to do that!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sherry E said:


> Well, I've always wondered what it's like in the wee overnight hours between a 'regular' day at DLR and when a holiday season begins (whether it's Halloween or Christmas), and if there are any obvious additions or changes on the actual start day. Since you're arriving before the 12th (correct?), you will definitely see decorations up and around DLR when you get there - simply because there is just too much work to do to get it all in place in one night and they have to start early in November.  Mostly everything decoration-wise will be up in the days leading up to 11/12, and probably all of the holiday food will be out.  Heck, this year, the giant Mickey Pumpkin was up at least 2 days before Halloween Time officially started.
> 
> But I'm wondering if you will notice anything new that's out on 11/12 in terms of decorations - or if it will just _seem_ more magical because it's the first day of the official season.  Of course, 11/12 will be when all the entertainment starts, the tour and IASW Holiday begin, the Round-Up opens, the snow on Main Street falls, the Winter Castle icy lights glow throughout the park, and Santa and the carolers appear, etc.  So that will add a whole extra layer of holiday magic that won't be there on 11/11, I suppose.
> 
> I agree with you - the priority seating on HMH and IASWH, as well as the reserved seats for the parade, are big reasons to do the tour, along with the collectible pin and the free cookie, cocoa and sample of holiday fudge!!



Say what!?! Well, that just made it a whole lot better  I didn't know we got all that cool stuff!!

Just reading what you wrote about all the magical things that will be happening gives me goosebumps. I cannot wait to see the snow fall, the lights on the castle and all the other great things you mentioned. Its going to be perfect!! Ok now, 23 days just need to hurry up and pass so we can go!!


----------



## Sherry E

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Say what!?! Well, that just made it a whole lot better  I didn't know we got all that cool stuff!!
> 
> Just reading what you wrote about all the magical things that will be happening gives me goosebumps. I cannot wait to see the snow fall, the lights on the castle and all the other great things you mentioned. Its going to be perfect!! Ok now, 23 days just need to hurry up and pass so we can go!!



Oh yes!  I haven't done the tour yet but I am making mental notes of all the perks!!  You will get a free gingerbread man cookie (w/ red mouse ears) and some hot cocoa for the parade!  And you get a collectible pin as well, and I guess the guide takes you to one of the candy shops and everyone gets a sample of holiday fudge.  You have a lot to look forward to - as well as the fun you will all have, listening to Christmas carols on your head phones while strolling through the park!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sherry E said:


> Oh yes!  I haven't done the tour yet but I am making mental notes of all the perks!!  You will get a free gingerbread man cookie (w/ red mouse ears) and some hot cocoa for the parade!  And you get a collectible pin as well, and I guess the guide takes you to one of the candy shops and everyone gets a sample of holiday fudge.  You have a lot to look forward to - as well as the fun you will all have, listening to Christmas carols on your head phones while strolling through the park!!



Thank you!! Im going to share all this info with my family this evening. I think my hubby was a little put off by spending $260 on a "tour" but maybe I can swoon him with the yummy treats it includes


----------



## zeitzeuge

Has anyone been posting pictures from past trips to get people in the mood?  I have tons I can share.

Partner and I are doing all we can to make a quick trip out here for Christmas the 2nd weekend in DEC.  Crossing fingers.....


----------



## Sherry E

zeitzeuge said:


> Has anyone been posting pictures from past trips to get people in the mood?  I have tons I can share.
> 
> Partner and I are doing all we can to make a quick trip out here for Christmas the 2nd weekend in DEC.  Crossing fingers.....



Mark - please please please post away!!  Even though - like on the Halloween thread - we share info and tips here, the bottom line is we LOVE us some photos in this thread!!  We can never get enough photos here!!

Post as many photos as you can!  We all want to get in the holiday spirit (even though it's still October!!).  

And guess what?  I am also thinking I will be at DLR over that weekend of Saturday, December 11th too!  It's not 100% certain but I'm pretty sure - so it looks like we may be there at the same time!


----------



## amamax2

zeitzeuge said:


> Has anyone been posting pictures from past trips to get people in the mood?  I have tons I can share.
> 
> Partner and I are doing all we can to make a quick trip out here for Christmas the 2nd weekend in DEC.  Crossing fingers.....




I hope you get to go!

Yes, people have been posting pictures - BUT...we would all LOVE to see your pictures, too.  *Please post away!*  I saw your great ones on the Halloween thread from your trip earlier this month.

BTW, what setting did you use on your camera to get the night shots you posted?  I have an older model of your camera, but have never gotten shots so well at night.  And did you keep the flash on or off?


----------



## Disneyfreak616

YES! I ABSOLUTELY recommend going at christmastime. Everything is decorated beautifully, and the atmosphere is overall more magical. Your children will love it


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> I hope you get to go!
> 
> Yes, people have been posting pictures - BUT...we would all LOVE to see your pictures, too.  *Please post away!*  I saw your great ones on the Halloween thread from your trip earlier this month.
> 
> BTW, what setting did you use on your camera to get the night shots you posted?  I have an older model of your camera, but have never gotten shots so well at night.  And did you keep the flash on or off?



Sadly, no Table of Contents in this thread (I saw your original post).  I didn't start this thread - I had to wait until I could actually start/create the Halloween Part 2 thread to make the Table of Contents and get it organized.  This thread was started by an OP with a question, so there's no ToC.

BUT...when it's time for Disney at Christmas, Part 2, you can bet there will be a Table of Contents!!!

What's amusing is that I think, every now and then, there are people who still reply to the OP...not realizing that the OP started the thread in, I think, August of last year...and she never returned to the thread!  It took on a life of its own and we all kept it going out of love, but none of us ever found out if the OP went to DLR at Christmastime or not!!


----------



## OctoberDisney

Sherry...I also think you should skip Halloween time and just do the Christmas trip.  You are the one getting the rest of us excited so you should have a longer trip to look forward to! 

AND...just wanted to tell you that I made our dining reservations this morning...thanks to you, we are doing Goofy's kitchen for brunch!  
Our other reservation is for the BBQ dinner.  The CM wanted me to know that it's an ALL outside restaurant. LOL!  

No Holiday Tour for us, though.  DH is not interested.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Here's some pics from last years trip to get everyone in the Holiday spirit of things:


----------



## zeitzeuge

amamax2 said:


> I hope you get to go!
> 
> Yes, people have been posting pictures - BUT...we would all LOVE to see your pictures, too. *Please post away!* I saw your great ones on the Halloween thread from your trip earlier this month.
> 
> BTW, what setting did you use on your camera to get the night shots you posted? I have an older model of your camera, but have never gotten shots so well at night. And did you keep the flash on or off?


 
Thanks so much.   My night shots were all taken without a flash, but had to hold the camera VERY steady, or rested the camera on a flat surface.  Sometimes would have to take 10 shots of one thing just to get ONE to turn out ok, then had to delete the rest.  It's a pain with a simple and cheap point and shoot camera.  If I had a nice SLR, I wouldn't have to deal with the night time shots, but at least I get some of them to turn out ok.  Just hit and miss.  THere is a nighttime setting, but it flashes and they don't look as good.  I use a simple Canon Powershot.


----------



## MaiynaMouse

zeitzeuge said:


> Here's some pics from last years trip to get everyone in the Holiday spirit of things:



Ohhhhhhh......thank you for sharing.  I'm getting so excited for our trip in a just under two months.  Beautiful pics!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics during the Holiday season zeitzeuge. I love the Holiday season so much at DL that I am kind of sad not to see DL this year during the Holiday season.  But I am very excited to be at WDW in two months during the Holiday season. 

Here are some of my Holiday pics from last year.


----------



## zeitzeuge

MaiynaMouse said:


> Ohhhhhhh......thank you for sharing. I'm getting so excited for our trip in a just under two months. Beautiful pics!


 
Thanks!  I have more where those came from, so if y'all want more I can find some.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pics during the Holiday season zeitzeuge. I love the Holiday season so much at DL that I am kind of sad not to see DL this year during the Holiday season.  But I am very excited to be at WDW in two months during the Holiday season.
> 
> Here are some of my Holiday pics from last year.


 
Thank you! love yours as well.  We're really struggling to try and go for Christmas as well, but with our Halloween trip still so fresh and well, still paying things off, not sure we can swing it.  We vowed to make sure that from now on, one of the 2-3 trips we make out to DL a year, ONE will at least be devoted to Christmas.  We don't ever want to miss the holidays ever again.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Sadly, no Table of Contents in this thread (I saw your original post).  I didn't start this thread - I had to wait until I could actually start/create the Halloween Part 2 thread to make the Table of Contents and get it organized.  This thread was started by an OP with a question, so there's no ToC.
> 
> BUT...when it's time for Disney at Christmas, Part 2, you can bet there will be a Table of Contents!!!




Shoot, you caught me!  

I go back and forth so much between the two threads, I forgot which one I was on...went downstairs and suddenly remembered...thought, Oh NO!  I'd better get back up there and fix that, I just _KNOW_ Sherry will respond that there is no ToC....then was so relieved no one had seen it yet....


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Those are great photos!! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## amamax2

zeitzeuge said:


> Thanks so much.   My night shots were all taken without a flash, but had to hold the camera VERY steady, or rested the camera on a flat surface.  Sometimes would have to take 10 shots of one thing just to get ONE to turn out ok, then had to delete the rest.  It's a pain with a simple and cheap point and shoot camera.  If I had a nice SLR, I wouldn't have to deal with the night time shots, but at least I get some of them to turn out ok.  Just hit and miss.  THere is a nighttime setting, but it flashes and they don't look as good.  I use a simple Canon Powershot.



Beautiful, beautiful pictures - thanks so much for posting!  And definitely post more of you have them!

Thanks, too, for the explanation, it's comforting (for me, probably not for you, lol) to know that you have to take a lot of shots just to get the one gorgeous one we see.  I have a Canon Powershot also (older than yours), and have gotten some great shots, but nighttime just eludes me.   I'm hinting for an DSLR for my birthday/Christmas present, but it's hard to justify the money, especially when I have two other perfectly good cameras (both P&S), lol.


----------



## christa2766

I was wondering if you could share the prices of the Holiday tour and the times.  Did you have options on the time?  Thanks


----------



## mvf-m11c

christa2766 said:


> I was wondering if you could share the prices of the Holiday tour and the times.  Did you have options on the time?  Thanks



Ariel224 posted that she booked the Holiday tour today.

The price is the same as last year and the same as the Happiest Haunts Tour @ $64. You still get a discount if you have an AP, AAA, or Disney Visa. Mostly in the past they have two tours a day when they have "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade two times a day. Sometimes they only have one tour a day when DL is just running the parade once a day. When I read from Ariel224 post the times of the tour is 12pm and 3pm on Nov. 13. You can choose one of the two tours if it is still available.


----------



## raftislander

zeitzeuge said:


> Thanks!  I have more where those came from, so if y'all want more I can find some.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE...Your pictures are wonderful. DLR looks incredible.   I just booked the holiday tour today. I will be on the same tour as Littleprincess 2010 and her family.  Have never been to DLR during the Holidaytime and am getting very excited!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

christa2766 said:


> I was wondering if you could share the prices of the Holiday tour and the times.  Did you have options on the time?  Thanks



mvf-m11c is correct, the price is $64. The times we were offered were 12pm or 3pm, HTH


----------



## Ariel224

mvf-m11c said:


> Ariel224 posted that she booked the Holiday tour today.
> 
> The price is the same as last year and the same as the Happiest Haunts Tour @ $64. You still get a discount if you have an AP, AAA, or Disney Visa. Mostly in the past they have two tours a day when they have "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade two times a day. Sometimes they only have one tour a day when DL is just running the parade once a day. When I read from Ariel224 post the times of the tour is 12pm and 3pm on Nov. 13. You can choose one of the two tours if it is still available.



The above mentioned discount is 20%, which makes it $51.20 per person.


----------



## Peri

And, regarding Holiday tour, the OP noted that the times were for a Saturday, when there are two parade experiences.  On a weekday, it might be just one parade (and one tour time).  Maybe someone going on a weekday can let us know?  Thanks to all who help!!


----------



## zeitzeuge

Here's a few more of the more decent shots from that weekend.  Enjoy!





















































































































Had to end it with us in our mickey santa hats, while it's snowing in NOS.


----------



## greens_in_WA

Would the Holiday Tour be relevant to 5 year old boy or would be get bored with it?


----------



## mvf-m11c

greens_in_WA said:


> Would the Holiday Tour be relevant to 5 year old boy or would be get bored with it?



I have seen young kids in the tour with their families, the first part of the tour might not be that interesting to kids (talking about the Holiday history of DL) but some do like it. Parts of the tour they would like is going to Big Thunder Ranch and seeing the reindeers at Santa's Reindeer Round-Up!. The best part is when you get priority boarding on HMH and IASWH than heading over to TT and get a gingerbread and a beverage. The best part that young kids might like is the reserved seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade.


----------



## Sherry E

I must say that the same thing holds true for this thread as it does for the Halloween thread, which is that it's always worthwhile for people to post their photos - even if they think we have seen enough of certain photo subjects in the thread, no matter which camera you use, no matter how great the photos are or are not, no matter how great your skill level is as a photographer, etc.

Every picture is different and unique in its own way, for various reasons.  While the subjects may be the same in many photos, no two photos will be exactly alike.  We all love to look at pictures here, and we always spot something new or different in each one that we may not have seen before.  It could just be that the angle or perspective is different.  It could be that an ornament on a tree we've never noticed before is now more visible.  It could be that someone in the background of the photo is doing something interesting.  It could be that a certain corner of the park is captured and we realize we've never seen it before.

So, that said, no one ever needs to ask if we want to see photos or if they should post - we want to see ALL photos!!  No matter what they are, if they have to do with DLR at Christmastime, we want to see them!!


And - a big round of applause for the excellent, stunning contributions by zeitzeuge (Mark) and mvf-m11c (Bret)!!!  Thanks, guys!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Peri said:


> And, regarding Holiday tour, the OP noted that the times were for a Saturday, when there are two parade experiences.  On a weekday, it might be just one parade (and one tour time).  Maybe someone going on a weekday can let us know?  Thanks to all who help!!



We booked for Friday, November 12th and there was 12pm or 3pm to choose from  HTH


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sherry E said:


> I must say that the same thing holds true for this thread as it does for the Halloween thread, which is that it's always worthwhile for people to post their photos - even if they think we have seen enough of certain photo subjects in the thread, no matter which camera you use, no matter how great the photos are or are not, no matter how great your skill level is as a photographer, etc.
> 
> Every picture is different and unique in its own way, for various reasons.  While the subjects may be the same in many photos, no two photos will be exactly alike.  We all love to look at pictures here, and we always spot something new or different in each one that we may not have seen before.  It could just be that the angle or perspective is different.  It could be that an ornament on a tree we've never noticed before is now more visible.  It could be that someone in the background of the photo is doing something interesting.  It could be that a certain corner of the park is captured and we realize we've never seen it before.
> 
> So, that said, no one ever needs to ask if we want to see photos or if they should post - we want to see ALL photos!!  No matter what they are, if they have to do with DLR at Christmastime, we want to see them!!
> 
> 
> And - a big round of applause for the excellent, stunning contributions by zeitzeuge (Mark) and mvf-m11c (Bret)!!!  Thanks, guys!!



Amen to that!! I love seeing all the photos, its getting me royally excited for our trip!! The drive down is going to be hell, lol, I just want to get there!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are more Holiday pics.


----------



## Sherry E

Ooooh!!  Love those photos, Bret!  That picture of the Winter Castle through the trees is amazing (it's the 4th photo down) - that's a perfect example of seeing a very familiar subject in a totally different way, so it makes it seem like we've never seen it before!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Ooooh!!  Love those photos, Bret!  That picture of the Winter Castle through the trees is amazing (it's the 4th photo down) - that's a perfect example of seeing a very familiar subject in a totally different way, so it makes it seem like we've never seen it before!!



Thx Sherry. I like to take pictures of SB castle with the Holiday lights in different locations.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thx Sherry. I like to take pictures of SB castle with the Holiday lights in different locations.



Bret - Your photo of the Castle-through-the-trees almost sort of gives off the feeling of someone, perhaps, wandering through a dark forest at night and accidentally stumbling upon this magnificent, enchanted Winter Castle draped in glowing icicles, and then peering at it through the trees in wonder and awe!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - Your photo of the Castle-through-the-trees almost sort of gives off the feeling of someone, perhaps, wandering through a dark forest at night and accidentally stumbling upon this magnificent, enchanted Winter Castle draped in glowing icicles, and then peering at it through the trees in wonder and awe!!



I did got that same feeling from that picture when I took it last year. It was a great photo that we don't see too much on this thread. We get the castle from the front view and the back view, but not much from the sides and by the trees.


----------



## Dinder1

We've always gone in spring or summer, but after seeing this thread, hubby and I decided that winter would make a great trip time.  Thank you everyone for posting pictures and info!  Reading this thread is making me SO EXCITED for our upcoming holiday trip!


----------



## Sherry E

Dinder1 said:


> We've always gone in spring or summer, but after seeing this thread, hubby and I decided that winter would make a great trip time.  Thank you everyone for posting pictures and info!  Reading this thread is making me SO EXCITED for our upcoming holiday trip!



That's wonderful!  We helped inspire another holiday trip!!  You'll have a great time - there's so much to look forward to.  I even got excited today when I received an e-mail from Disney with a picture of the Winter Castle on it!  It's not that I haven't seen the Winter Castle before, but I love that we are getting closer to the holiday season and that Disney is starting to mention the holidays in its mailings!!

Thank for jumping on board our thread!


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> We helped *inspire* another holiday trip!!


Sherry, the word is *enable*  y'all are a bunch of enablers!  I just went last week.  Yet. I am dying for Christmas time at DLR.  This.thread.does.not.help.


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> Sherry, the word is *enable*  y'all are a bunch of enablers!  I just went last week.  Yet. I am dying for Christmas time at DLR.  This.thread.does.not.help.



Well [_cough cough_]..if you want to get technical about it!!  "Enable" is such a harsh, ugly word, isn't it?  It's all part of the evil DSE - Disney Snowball Effect!!

I forget, Tdash - you have an AP, don't you?  Is it easy for you to get over to DLR pretty often?  The holiday season is just about 4 weeks away!!  You won't have long to wait.


----------



## emum

I'm trying to get caught up on all the boards I've neglected over the past couple of weeks, so bear with me 

First up, a huge thankyou to all of you who are posting photos. It's been a lifelong dream for me to be at Disneyland at Christmas, and I'm so excited to finally be doing it this year. The photos are adding to that excitement tremendously.

Secondly, does anyone know how long they run the Christmas Holiday Tours for ? Do they also go until the 2nd of January ? I'm hoping to be able to book one while we are there from the 25th to 29th December.

Oh, we also have good news - we were on the later of the two flights arriving Christmas Day into LAX, but the airline cancelled it, and put us on the earlier flight, which means we arrive Christmas morning 6.25am, so I'm reasonably sure we'll actually get *in* to DL on Christmas Day (remember I was stressing about it somewhat a couple of months ago).

The excitement is certainly building here - we're not telling the kids until after DD1's exams finish in 4 weeks' time, and then there's only 6 weeks after that until we leave ! YAYAYAY ! 

Hope to check back in with you more, most likely with more questions ! LOL !

Yours-in-all-things-merry-and-bright,
Sally


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Made our dining ressies today.  

I got Blue Bayou for dinner for day one.

Carnation Cafe for lunch, day two.

and Goofy's Kitchen, brunch for day three.


Can't wait!


----------



## funatdisney

Fantastic pictures, Bret as usual. I really enjoy your pictures and you inspire me to do more with my camera ,

As for the picture of the Castle through the trees. I was thinking it was a view a child would have as he/she is walking on the side of the Castle, trying to keep up with their parents.


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Fantastic pictures, Bret as usual. I really enjoy your pictures and you inspire me to do more with my camera ,
> 
> As for the picture of the Castle through the trees. I was thinking it was a view a child would have as he/she is walking on the side of the Castle, trying to keep up with their parents.



Thx funatdisney. It is always exciting to go to DL during the Holiday season. 

Even though I am not going to DL this December like I do every year since I am going to WDW during the Holiday season. I am considering going down to DL mid November during the Holiday season before Thanksgiving weekend. What do you think Sherry if that weekend will be a nice time to go? I want to go to DL during the Holiday season so badly since I am going to WDW in two months and I am driving myself crazy. I just can't see myself not going to DL during the Holiday season this year so I am trying to do a short trip with my DF. Am I just going crazy since I was at DL this month and WDW in two months?


----------



## summer0407

WOW love the photos they are great! We just made our dining reservations this week as well it was exciting. We have WOC at Ariel's, BBQ at Big Thunder Mountain, Cafe Orleans, and BB for dinner to celebrate my mother in law and daughter's birthday. I am getting SOOOO excited! I think we will also book Fantasmic Dessert package but have to wait until we are 30 days out for that one.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> I forget, Tdash - you have an AP, don't you?  Is it easy for you to get over to DLR pretty often?  The holiday season is just about 4 weeks away!!  You won't have long to wait.


yes, that DSE hits me all the time and I invest in a Deluxe AP.  The only thing is, visiting DLR means a 5-6 hour drive and a hotel stay!  I justify the cost by saying well I have an AP, no park hoppers necessary   

I really want to go in December right after the kids get out of school and before blockout dates hit, which means Saturday 12/18 through the 22nd I think?  We'd only stay for 4 nights so we could do it without paying blockout.  I know it's super crowded that time of year.  But I like longer operating hours and only do the parks early morning/late evening, plus we've been on every ride so it's not a big deal if a line is long, we just skip it. Mostly I just like soaking in the atmosphere of DLR at Christmas ... seeing the gorgeous decor, enjoying a warm drink in the GCH lobby, that kind of stuff.   I know you and I are the same that way


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> yes, that DSE hits me all the time and I invest in a Deluxe AP.  The only thing is, visiting DLR means a 5-6 hour drive and a hotel stay!  I justify the cost by saying well I have an AP, no park hoppers necessary
> 
> I really want to go in December right after the kids get out of school and before blockout dates hit, which means Saturday 12/18 through the 22nd I think?  We'd only stay for 4 nights so we could do it without paying blockout.  I know it's super crowded that time of year.  But I like longer operating hours and only do the parks early morning/late evening, plus we've been on every ride so it's not a big deal if a line is long, we just skip it. Mostly I just like soaking in the atmosphere of DLR at Christmas ... seeing the gorgeous decor, enjoying a warm drink in the GCH lobby, that kind of stuff.   I know you and I are the same that way



Oh, I see - yeah, in your case, because you have to drive for hours, if you want a good, long full visit to DLR, you can't just pop over for a few hours and then leave, and then come back a week later.  You would have to have a hotel pretty much each time, as you said.  So that means you can't just rely on your AP to do the work - you have to shell out money for gas and the hotel as well.  I envy those lucky souls who live in Orange County and can just pop over to DLR in 20 minutes or so, and then pop back in a few days.

Yes, it probably will be pretty crowded on that weekend you plan to go (if last year's pre-Christmas crowds are any indication), but if you have several days/nights to spend, that will be plenty of time to do stuff.  And as you said, it's not like you can't skip something if the line is too hideous.  It may be bad one day but the next day may be better.  I think it's okay to go at really crowded times if you have at least 2 full days to spend in the parks.  It's the one-day trips during really, really busy times that are not so good because you don't have many chances to 'go back' and do something later if it has a hideous line the first time you walk by!!

At least there is always the chance that many people will be at home on that pre-Christmas weekend, preparing for their holiday.  It's the post-Christmas days that are a free-for-all because everyone seems to be available to head to DLR!!

Yes, I totally agree - I think, of all the cool times of year to be at DLR and all the cool things to do while there, the holiday season is truly one time of year where you can get away with going to DLR and really just soaking in the atmosphere, the aromas, the sounds, the colors, etc.  Even if you have to skip some rides, you can still have a really nice time just enjoying the overall ambiance.

I think the GCH lobby/comfy chair experience during the holidays is an overlooked gem.  People may wonder, "Well, what's so great about sitting in some chairs and staring at the tree?"  First of all, the setting is really cozy and earthy with the fireplace and the dim lighting.  The entertainment (pianist, guitarist, carolers) is free, the chairs and sofas are deceptively comfortable and it's great fun to sit and watch people pose with Santa by the tree.  And it's even better if you can do all of this with a snack and beverage in hand!!  People are always in festive moods (sometimes the trips to the bar have made them a little too festive!), strangers are chatting with each other and it's just a nice overall environment!  It feels more like a celebration of the holidays in the GCH - maybe because the whole lobby area is more welcoming - than if you were to go and sit in the PPH or the DLH, for some reason.

(I wonder how long it will take for people to start flocking to the GCH lobby and waiting in long lines to sit in the deceptively comfy chairs!!  Maybe I should shut up!!)


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Am I just going crazy since I was at DL this month and WDW in two months?



Nope. You sound normal to me.


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Nope. You sound normal to me.



How is it normal since I was at DL during the Halloween season, than DL in the month of November for the Holiday season and than WDW for the Holiday season in December. That is a lot of trips to go for someone who is not a local at DL or WDW. Maybe after originally not going to DL during the Holiday season, I just had to go no matter what since I love DL with all the Christmas decorations.


----------



## emum

Anyone able to help me with my question about the holiday tour ? Thanks.

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## specialks

emum said:


> Anyone able to help me with my question about the holiday tour ? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



Can you repost it or quote it so we can see it again.  It is tough to look back over pages and for some reason I can't find it when I search the thread.
Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Can you repost it or quote it so we can see it again.  It is tough to look back over pages and for some reason I can't find it when I search the thread.
> Thanks!



Here it is, speciaks - it was on the previous page:




emum said:


> I'm trying to get caught up on all the boards I've neglected over the past couple of weeks, so bear with me
> 
> First up, a huge thankyou to all of you who are posting photos. It's been a lifelong dream for me to be at Disneyland at Christmas, and I'm so excited to finally be doing it this year. The photos are adding to that excitement tremendously.
> 
> *Secondly, does anyone know how long they run the Christmas Holiday Tours for ? Do they also go until the 2nd of January ? I'm hoping to be able to book one while we are there from the 25th to 29th December.*
> 
> Oh, we also have good news - we were on the later of the two flights arriving Christmas Day into LAX, but the airline cancelled it, and put us on the earlier flight, which means we arrive Christmas morning 6.25am, so I'm reasonably sure we'll actually get *in* to DL on Christmas Day (remember I was stressing about it somewhat a couple of months ago).
> 
> The excitement is certainly building here - we're not telling the kids until after DD1's exams finish in 4 weeks' time, and then there's only 6 weeks after that until we leave ! YAYAYAY !
> 
> Hope to check back in with you more, most likely with more questions ! LOL !
> 
> Yours-in-all-things-merry-and-bright,
> Sally


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> (I wonder how long it will take for people to start flocking to the GCH lobby and waiting in long lines to sit in the deceptively comfy chairs!!  Maybe I should shut up!!)


Yes, shhhh!   I know a lot of people on the boards have mentioned that the lobby is the best thing about the GCH, which is nice 'cause you can enjoy it without paying to stay there   We stayed there in early June because we got the buy 3, get 2 but it was still more money than we usually spend.  We most likely won't be back there for awhile ... but at least I still get to enjoy the lobby


----------



## tksbaskets

emum said:


> Anyone able to help me with my question about the holiday tour ? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



We took the tour on 12/27 last year.    You can look at my trip report in my signature for details.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> We took the tour on 12/27 last year.    You can look at my trip report in my signature for details.



Tksbaskets-

I think emum was asking not so much about what happens on the tour itself - though I'm sure that info is great to know - but instead about how long the tour runs until and if the tours will still be happening when she is at DLR from 12/25 to 12/29.  Like do the tours run to the end of the season (January 2) or do they end before New Year's, or what happens?  

Does anyone know?


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Tksbaskets-
> 
> I think emum was asking not so much about what happens on the tour itself - though I'm sure that info is great to know - but instead about how long the tour runs until and if the tours will still be happening when she is at DLR from 12/25 to 12/29.  Like do the tours run to the end of the season (January 2) or do they end before New Year's, or what happens?
> 
> Does anyone know?



My post was mainly to tell emum that we took the tour on the 27th of December last year so that is good news for her that it does go after Christmas day.  It is the same time frame she is going to be there.  The pitch for my trip report was secondary to the information about _when_ we took the tour.


----------



## emum

Thanks for the replies 

TKS - I will check out your report - I love absorbing anything that will get me "in the spirit".

Looks like we'll be booking one !

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## mvf-m11c

Give it a bump and post more pics during the Holiday season.

The HMH entrance was taken during the Holiday season last year





Taken on the monorail of the main entrance of DL





GMwML with the Christmas decorations


----------



## KCmike

Great pictures mvf-m11c!  More More More!


----------



## quantumottle

OMG Sherry, you are making it almost impossible for my family to wait until 2012 to visit DLR again! I stopped by The DIS today cause' I'm starting to miss the parks, but reading your original post is making me want to break the bank and go this Christmas. 

________________
_edit:
DOH! I just realized that post was from 2009! I've read it before, probably many times. lol_


----------



## Sherry E

quantumottle said:


> OMG Sherry, you are making it almost impossible for my family to wait until 2012 to visit DLR again! I stopped by The DIS today cause' I'm starting to miss the parks, but reading your original post is making me want to break the bank and go this Christmas.
> 
> ________________
> _edit:
> DOH! I just realized that post was from 2009! I've read it before, probably many times. lol_



quantumottle - Hee hee!  I think Disney should hire me or pay me for talking up their holiday celebration as much as I do!!  Apparently I also contributed to someone - aussiegirls or was it someone else? - flying halfway around the world to get to DLR at Christmas time!!  I could never be one of those spokespeople who has to plug a product even when I don't use it or don't like it - I'm just not a good enough actress to pull that off.  However, when I really, really love something I can talk endlessly about how wonderful it is!!

Wow - 2012 is a long time until your next visit.  I mean it's not that long, and the time will fly by, but it seems long because f how much things will have changed by then.  It will be interesting to see what everything looks like in DLR, what with the makeover of DCA and all the new attractions.  It will also be "interesting" to see what the prices for everything are like by then - that's what scares me.  If the prices of the hotels, Hoppers and APs are scary now, I cannot imagine what they will be like in 2012, with all the new stuff finished.  But...I'm also hoping that it will mean bigger and better Halloween and Christmas celebrations that include DCA more in the festivities.

You just might want to squeeze in a quickie holiday trip this year while the prices are still what they are!

And yes, this whole thread started last year.  It picked up steam for a while, earlier this year, and then the Halloween thread, Part 1, soared right past it.  Now Halloween, Part 2 is moving up the ranks quickly, but this little Christmas thread is still chugging along!!



Thanks, Bret (mvf-m11c), for the latest photos - they are wonderful, as always!!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Thought I would share some photos taken at the Reindeer Roundup.  My mum waited in line with my DD for around 25 minutes to meet Santa and when they got to the front she changed her mind.  DD is looking forward to going back to see Santa next year.  Deer are not native in Australia so we could not get over the size of them.

The rest of us kept saying that we must visit the Roundup yet at the end of the trip none of us made it.  So definitely on the 2011 to do list.


----------



## tksbaskets

Nice pics!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

Love the pics!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Time to give is a bump again and here are some pics of DCA Golden gate bridge and also the Christmas tree right by Paradise Park where the light tower is right now. So much has changed to Paradise Park back in the old days.


----------



## Sherry E

I love the cloudy skies in those photos, Bret!!  It really sets a mood in the shots.  We've all seen the beautiful DLR decorations against the backdrop of blue skies and sunny days, but there are not as many photos (that we have seen) of holiday decor on a day when it looks like there might be actual 'weather' happening!!

Who knows where that tree in DCA will end up this year?  It has moved around to different areas.  Until they get all the work finished on DCA, it seems like they can't find a permanent spot for the tree.  It would be nice to have it closer to the entrance of DCA, but that won't happen for a long time.


I have a sneaking suspicion that they will not do the giant ornaments and decorations in A Bug's Land this year, too.  I think it's going to be a scaled down holiday in DCA for a year or two.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I forgot to say to areweindisneyyet - great photos of the Reindeer Round-Up!!


----------



## billwendy

Love the pictures!!!!

How many days pass should I get????? We will be there from Saturday to Saturday, and I have to go to  a conference on Wednesday in the middle. Im not sure what else we need to see besides DL - can you go to the actual Disney Studios around there??

Thanks!!


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Love the pictures!!!!
> 
> How many days pass should I get????? We will be there from Saturday to Saturday, and I have to go to  a conference on Wednesday in the middle. Im not sure what else we need to see besides DL - can you go to the actual Disney Studios around there??
> 
> Thanks!!



The Disney Studios are in Burbank and Glendale.  That's not close to Anaheim, but if you'll have a rental car you could take one day to visit the Studios, maybe visit the Disney Soda Fountain and Studio Store in Hollywood, see the lovely decorations at the Farmers Market and The Grove, see more lovely decorations in Beverly Hills, maybe cruise down to the Santa Monica Pier, etc.

I think, to be safe (because we don't know if it will be very crowded or not), you should get at least a 3-day Hopper, preferably 4 days. If you can swing getting a Hopper with more days, I would do it, just to be sure you really have a chance to see and do everything -- and then see and do everything over again!!

You're doing WoC, right?  Are you also doing the holiday tour?  Are you interested in doing any other amusement parks like Knott's or Universal Studios?


Maybe someone else has some thoughts on this, and how many days you should get?  Anyone?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I love the cloudy skies in those photos, Bret!!  It really sets a mood in the shots.  We've all seen the beautiful DLR decorations against the backdrop of blue skies and sunny days, but there are not as many photos (that we have seen) of holiday decor on a day when it looks like there might be actual 'weather' happening!!
> 
> Who knows where that tree in DCA will end up this year?  It has moved around to different areas.  Until they get all the work finished on DCA, it seems like they can't find a permanent spot for the tree.  It would be nice to have it closer to the entrance of DCA, but that won't happen for a long time.
> 
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that they will not do the giant ornaments and decorations in A Bug's Land this year, too.  I think it's going to be a scaled down holiday in DCA for a year or two.



Thx Sherry. Those pics are from my 2008 trip in December and it was cloudy all week and very crowded that year. I was surprise that it didn't rain during that trip than last year when it was raining during my visit on Dec 10-13. I understood why not too many people showed up last year during my stay because it was raining that whole weekend and they canceled the fireworks and F! on Saturday.  

It would be interesting to see on how what DCA will do with all of there decorations especially during all the construction.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I think, to be safe (because we don't know if it will be very crowded or not), you should get at least a 3-day Hopper, preferably 4 days. If you can swing getting a Hopper with more days, I would do it, just to be sure you really have a chance to see and do everything -- and then see and do everything over again!!
> 
> You're doing WoC, right?  Are you also doing the holiday tour?  Are you interested in doing any other amusement parks like Knott's or Universal Studios?
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else has some thoughts on this, and how many days you should get?  Anyone?



I agree with you Sherry that they should get a 3-day PH for the minimum and 4-day PH for the max. They can do all the nighttime shows on three of those nights (Believe...In Holiday Magic firworks, F!, and WoC) and do the rides after the shows. The good thing about the 3-day PH is that they could use the MM one day, unless they are staying on-property and could go to MM on the days that DL has them.


----------



## billwendy

Hi!! Thanks for the advice!!

Yes, we will have a rental car and are staying at the  HoJo's. How far away is Burbank from DL? Im wondering if the day after my course (it gets done at 3:30) would work for that? or would everything be closed then. Is there and actual tour or ??????

Its not that much more $$ to add on days after you get past 3 any way, right????? I do want to see all the night time shows!!!!!

Not interested in other parks - just DL and CA. 

Keep the ideas coming!!!

I dont think we have the $$ for the Holiday tour right now,,,but how far does it book out? How long does it take?


----------



## mvf-m11c

billwendy said:


> Hi!! Thanks for the advice!!
> 
> Yes, we will have a rental car and are staying at the  HoJo's. How far away is Burbank from DL? Im wondering if the day after my course (it gets done at 3:30) would work for that? or would everything be closed then. Is there and actual tour or ??????
> 
> Its not that much more $$ to add on days after you get past 3 any way, right????? I do want to see all the night time shows!!!!!
> 
> Not interested in other parks - just DL and CA.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming!!!
> 
> I dont think we have the $$ for the Holiday tour right now,,,but how far does it book out? How long does it take?



It is about 40 miles drive from Burbank Airport to DL. It can take way over an hour to get to DL with LA traffic. If you go during the busy hours you will be there for awhile in the traffic.

It is $15 more for an adult and $13 more for the child for an extra day at DL from the 3-day PH to the 4-day PH. If you are not interested in seeing the other parks during your visit, I would just get the 4-day PH or more if you want to spend more your time at DLR.

For the Holiday tour, you can book up to 30 days in advance of the day that you want to do the tour. It takes around 3 hours to complete the Holiday Tour.


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Hi!! Thanks for the advice!!
> 
> Yes, we will have a rental car and are staying at the  HoJo's. How far away is Burbank from DL? Im wondering if the day after my course (it gets done at 3:30) would work for that? or would everything be closed then. Is there and actual tour or ??????
> 
> Its not that much more $$ to add on days after you get past 3 any way, right????? I do want to see all the night time shows!!!!!
> 
> Not interested in other parks - just DL and CA.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming!!!
> 
> I dont think we have the $$ for the Holiday tour right now,,,but how far does it book out? How long does it take?



Not having done the tour yet myself, from what I can recall people have said that it starts booking one month out.  So if you wanted to do a tour on, for example, November 15, you could have booked it starting 2 days ago.  

And I think that I read from one of our DIS'ers that the tour - from start to finish (including the parade) - takes about 3 hours.

But hopefully Bret and some of the other folks who have done the tour can clarify that.

Let's see...your idea about hitting Burbank after your Pasadena course might be a good one.  It would probably make more sense to drive from Pasadena to Burbank and then down to Anaheim than to drive from Anaheim to Burbank and back - if you can help it.  I mean, if you have other things to do up in L.A. on that same day (like some of the things I suggested above), then it makes sense to make a full day of it, and then the drive from Anaheim and back would not seem as bad.  But if you are only driving from Anaheim to Burbabk for the sake of the Studios and without much else to do, it may not be worth it.  

Time-wise, I would say that to get to Burbank from Anaheim - with no traffic -  would probably take you, roughly, about 1-1/4 hours - 1-1/2 hours.

One of our DIS'ers (DizNee Luver) did a bonanza of a trip back in June - she did many days at DLR, and then also did the Disney Soda Fountain in Hollywood and went to the Studios in Burbank, among many other things.  She could probably answer a lot of question about the Studios if you post a question in her Trip Report. 

Let me go find the link to DizNee Luver's TR.  She has an index on the first page that will direct you to the different sections, so you can see her photos from the Disney Soda Fountain as well as the Studios in Burbank.

I'll be right back, after I find DizNee Luver's TR!!

Okay, here it is:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2376961


----------



## where's_my_prince

well i guess since Halloween trip is over, its time to start planning the christmas trip!


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> well i guess since Halloween trip is over, its time to start planning the christmas trip!



That's right, where's_my_prince - it's a whole new set of holiday treats to scope out and activities to plan!! Ho, ho, ho!!!

By the way, I was following your TR and I don't know if I missed it or just hadn't gotten to that part yet, but is Toy Story Midway Mania now open again, or is it still closed?



Everyone whose Halloween trips are over but are now going back for Christmas - jump on in here and join us!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> That's right, where's_my_prince - it's a whole new set of holiday treats to scope out and activities to plan!! Ho, ho, ho!!!
> 
> By the way, I was following your TR and I don't know if I missed it or just hadn't gotten to that part yet, but is Toy Story Midway Mania now open again, or is it still closed?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone whose Halloween trips are over but are now going back for Christmas - jump on in here and join us!!



yes MM is definitely open and the line was ridiculous it was about a 90 minute wait! it's my favorite ride but i could not stand that long of a line


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> yes MM is definitely open and the line was ridiculous it was about a 90 minute wait! it's my favorite ride but i could not stand that long of a line



Oh yikes!  It must be that long of a line because it's been closed for so long.  I hope it gets shorter - soon!! It's my favorite ride too (well, one of my top two favorite rides) and I would have a hard time waiting 90 minutes for it - and there's no more single rider line, from what I understand, so that's no good!!

By the way, I cannot believe how much candy you and the other MHP guests came home with.  There is no way the bags they give you at the entrance would hold even half of all the candy there is to get!!  Then again, maybe they don't expect most of the party guests to hit all of the treat stops.  They probably assume people will just hit some of them.  But if you're paying $54 or $59 bucks - you want as much candy as you can get!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Oh yikes!  It must be that long of a line because it's been closed for so long.  I hope it gets shorter - soon!! It's my favorite ride too (well, one of my top two favorite rides) and I would have a hard time waiting 90 minutes for it - and there's no more single rider line, from what I understand, so that's no good!!
> 
> By the way, I cannot believe how much candy you and the other MHP guests came home with.  There is no way the bags they give you at the entrance would hold even half of all the candy there is to get!!  Then again, maybe they don't expect most of the party guests to hit all of the treat stops.  They probably assume people will just hit some of them.  But if you're paying $54 or $59 bucks - you want as much candy as you can get!!



ya that's what i was thinking that since it was closed people were excited it was back open, they really need a FP like in WDW

i was surprised how small the bag was! i saw parents carrying 5-6 of those bags full of candy! ya i mean the lines were soooooo long for candy when the party started so we just focused on the characters and so the last 45 minutes the lines for candy were gone and CM were giving tons away one girl even asked what my favorite candy was and gave me 5 of them!


----------



## tdashgirl

areweindisneyyet said:


> Thought I would share some photos taken at the Reindeer Roundup.  My mum waited in line with my DD for around 25 minutes to meet Santa and when they got to the front she changed her mind.


FYI to parents out there - this is the most beautiful and special place to take your Santa photo.  It is just gorgeous and Santa is awesome.  Blows every other mall santa photo out of the water.  Seriously.


----------



## Rachael Q

The hours are now up for our December trip, except for one day (Dec 10th to 13th).  DL is 8am to midnight, and DCA is 10am to 10pm.  But no times for the parades, fireworks, Fantasmic, WOC etc.  So still waiting patiently, actually not so patiently.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I hear those sleighbells ringing.... A Christmas Bump


----------



## Brancaneve

Have to "bump"........reading these posts actually gives me happy butterflies in my tummy. ooh  Can't wait for December 9th!


----------



## Heymy

Just bought our plane tickets this weekend...it is really happening now!  

Now to obsess over what I'll eat during the trip.


----------



## greens_in_WA

photo bump:


----------



## where's_my_prince

since it's all rainy here in so cal i'm in such a christmas mood, can't wait for the decorations to go up!


----------



## OctoberDisney

Soooo, did you guys read that it's possible that that CM parties were changed this year to the 13th and 14th?  Bummer...our last 2 days there and the park will close at 6:00? 
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Sherry E

OctoberDisney said:


> Soooo, did you guys read that it's possible that that CM parties were changed this year to the 13th and 14th?  Bummer...our last 2 days there and the park will close at 6:00?
> Can anyone confirm?



I wish I knew.  I _think_ I read a DIS'er's post on this board about that possibility?  It seems to me like DLR has been so slow with releasing concrete, definite information this year - maybe it just feels that way to me, but I seem to recall dates and info being released earlier last year.  We may not find out about the dates until the beginning of November or later than that at this rate!!

This also makes a difference to me, as I was considering heading to DLR on December 12th and staying over on the 13th and 14th (not sure I will be able to pull it off but those were the dates I was looking at).  I might have to switch dates if that's the case.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Well I am still waiting to find out if they will give me the 23rd and 27th off for Christmas.  I cannot make any other arrangements untill I find out if I can still go.  I told my son to keep his fingers crossed.  I would like to know before all the airline prices start to go up up and away.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just can't wait to go back to DL during the Holiday, I'm hoping that it won't rain during that week and everything goes as plan during my visit.

Time to post more pic during the Holiday season.

NOS decorated during the day.


----------



## JustAKid

Saw that someone had Pumpkin Fudge for a Halloween time treat, can anyone tell me if this treat is available during the Christmas time as well?  Where can I find it?

Also, does the Christmas parade take the same route as all the other parades?

And finally, is there a special Holiday fireworks show like they have for Halloween?


----------



## Sherry E

JustAKid said:


> Saw that someone had Pumpkin Fudge for a Halloween time treat, can anyone tell me if this treat is available during the Christmas time as well?  Where can I find it?
> 
> Also, does the Christmas parade take the same route as all the other parades?
> 
> And finally, is there a special Holiday fireworks show like they have for Halloween?



As for the fudge - I think they continue selling the pumpkin fudge through the holidays. I'm pretty sure I saw pumpkin fudge in December.  Of course, they also sell peppermint fudge too!!

You can get the fudge at Pooh Corner or anywhere that sells candy.  You are not as likely to find it in the baked goods shops (like Blue Ribbon), but you will find it in the Candy Palace on Main Street, in Marceline's Confectionery in DTD and in the candy place in DCA.  There are probably other places I am forgetting, but those I know for sure!!  Keep an eye out for the cupcakes too - while there are many seasonal cupcakes in DLR with Halloween or Christmas decor on them, there are actual pumpkin cupcakes and peppermint cupcakes sold (made with pumpkin or peppermint), which are different, that can be found too.  I know Marceline's is one of the places that sells those.

Someone else can jump in and answer the fireworks and parade question, hopefully!


----------



## PHXscuba

Mmmm ... peppermint.

I have been gone for more than a week (non-Disney vacation with the family) and have just caught up on all the great photos! Thanks to all who posted new ones. I am excited Disney finally posted hours for the first week of December, thankfully no big surprises!

I also have had some pixie dust sprinkled on my trip. DH did some work for an old friend who is now a CM host/character handler at DLR and asked if she would pay us in CM tickets!!! So my friend and I will be getting in free both of our park days!

Of course, now (thanks to all of your great info) I am considering the holiday tour with some of that saved money. I have a Disney VISA so it would only be about $51 each vs. the tickets that would have been $151. Gotta see what my friend wants to do ...

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

That's great about the free tickets, PHXscuba!!  What a lucky break!!  I've been fortunate enough to have free tickets in the past from a generous former client - and it helped out with costs tremendously.  In fact, this is the first year since 2006 where I haven't had any free tickets to use, and I am feeling the difference!  I would do the same thing you're thinking of if I were in your shoes - take the holiday tour!!!

But...I think I figured out one 'way' to get a PIN code offer for the hotels.  Keep in mind, I've gotten tons of PIN code offers in the past - some of them I used, some of them I never used.  Eventually, DLR stopped sending me PIN offers...until today!  Everyone always wants to know how to get the PIN offers, and my advice is just to sign up with anything and everything in the Disney family (including ESPN Zone, ABC, etc.).  Well, this is what happened and how I _think_ I got the latest PIN offer.

I was on the DLR website the other day, plugging in dates at the current 20% discount rate for the PPH in December.  That rate requires a 2-night minimum stay, by the way.

In the section where it gives you the option to "Save This Offer" on the page, I clicked it and saved the 20% discount PPH rate (plus tax) so I would have it handy the next time I log on, for quick reference.  So I left that offer in my "Saved Offers" section of the My Disneyland page, and I didn't book the room yet.

Today, I get an e-mail from good ol' Disney Destinations.  It says, "Hello, E_______ family!  We're excited that you're thinking of staying at the Paradise Pier again," or some such thing.  And there was a PIN code right on the page - for a better rate than what the 20% off would give me!!

In fact, this PIN that I got today only requires a one-night stay, not two nights like the 20% offer.  It's $163 per night for the PPH...plus tax...plus Resort Fee (ugh...stupid Resort Fee).  It's much cheaper than what it would cost at the 20% discount rate!!  It's not as good as the really good AP rates can be (sometimes $149 per night), but it's good!  And, this offer includes the dates I was considering for DLR in December, too.  (It goes up to 12/16 and then ends.)  

It's like it was meant to be - like the Disney angels saw that I was considering a stay onsite again (first time in 2 years), and because I left the saved offer in my account and didn't book it, they probably figured they'd send out a more tempting offer to lure me in!!

So that's my advice - to increase your chances of getting a PIN offer in the future - plug in some dates and rates in the My Disneyland section of the DLR website and then save them in the "Saved Offers" section.  Leave the offer there for a few days, and they may very well try to lure you in too!!

But, of course, I have Halloween Time to contend with first...and that's in 3 days!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Yeah, there are tips on getting PINs like that on the WDW side of the board too. One tip people have used is to "plan" a trip but put that you're thinking of staying offsite because of $. Those people sometimes mysteriously get a PIN code to talk them into staying onsite. No idea if the DLR system works like that at all.

Funny OT note -- while down in Mexico last week we shared a table with a nice young couple and the conversation turned to what the husband did for work. He works as an animation producer for some of the Disney TV shows. I pointed to DD11's Mickey shirt and mentioned we were big Disney fans. He said, "Yeah, I saw your shirt with my boss on it." Can never quite escape that Disney magic.

PHXscuba


----------



## Brancaneve

Sleepless Knight said:


> Let me say this about Disneyland at Christmas.  I'm a Christian, so this time of year is extra special for me.  But there was a time in my life when nothing seemed to go right for me.  As December rolled around, it had literally become just another month for me.  On the inside, I literally felt like Ebeneezer Scrooge, and my normal hope and optimism was replaced by despair and cynicism.
> 
> And then my family went to Disneyland later that month.  I will never forget the tears that rolled down my cheek (and I don't cry easily) as the Silent Night portion of the fireworks show began one night as I stood alone in front the castle.  That soft beautiful guitar music and the one star shooting across the night sky made me feel like for just an instant what it must have been like for the shepherds on that first Christmas night as the star shone brightly in the sky.  By the time the snow fell at the end, I again felt like Scrooge, only this time the Scrooge at the end of Dickens' classic.
> 
> I've been to Disneyland every year in December since.  It's as much a part of the holidays for me as caroling and hot cocoa.



 This is why I love Disneyland! Great story!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Someone else can jump in and answer the fireworks and parade question, hopefully!



I would be happy to answer the firework and parade question.

The Holiday season fireworks show is called *"Believe...In Holiday Magic"* fireworks. It is completely different compare to HS fireworks for Halloween season. It has been running since 2000 with a few enhancements over the years. The great part is at the end of the show when various areas around DL snows. Mostly in MS USA, Fantasyland right by IASWH, and NOS by the ROA by F! viewing area.

Here are some pics of Believe fireworks.















The parade is called *"A Christmas Fantasy"*. ACF parade uses the same route as the other parades at DL. It starts at IASWH to MS. If there are two parades running on the same day, the 2nd parade will start from MS to IASWH.

Here are pics of ACF parade.


----------



## JustAKid

mvf-m11c said:


> I would be happy to answer the firework and parade question.
> 
> The Holiday season fireworks show is called *"Believe...In Holiday Magic"* fireworks. It is completely different compare to HS fireworks for Halloween season. It has been running since 2000 with a few enhancements over the years. The great part is at the end of the show when various areas around DL snows. Mostly in MS USA, Fantasyland right by IASWH, and NOS by the ROA by F! viewing area.
> 
> Here are some pics of Believe fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parade is called *"A Christmas Fantasy"*. ACF parade uses the same route as the other parades at DL. It starts at IASWH to MS. If there are two parades running on the same day, the 2nd parade will start from MS to IASWH.
> 
> Here are pics of ACF parade.



Wow! Thank you so much for this most excellent response. Do you know if the second parade is at night? Also, about how long does it take you to drive from Sacto to DL?


----------



## mvf-m11c

JustAKid said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for this most excellent response. Do you know if the second parade is at night? Also, about how long does it take you to drive from Sacto to DL?



If DL is having a 2nd parade, mostly it will be during at night. But when I look at part of the Holiday schedule in November the last parade starts at 5:30pm. Around that time means that there will be some daylight during the day. In the past they had the 2nd parade started at 6:30pm. They moved the times back than from last year when the parade started at 3:30pm and 6:30pm. This year starts at 2:30pm and 5:30pm.

For me it takes around 6 1/2 or 7 hours to drive from Sac to DL with all the stops like gas and food. This doesn't include being in LA traffic. It would take another half an hour if I am stuck in the rush hour traffic during the busy times of the day.


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

JustAKid said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for this most excellent response. Do you know if the second parade is at night? Also, about how long does it take you to drive from Sacto to DL?



We always see the parade at night.. I love it at night! 
It takes us about 7 hours from Sac.. we add about a half an hour for stops so we are usually 7.5 hrs


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

mvf-m11c said:


> For me it takes around 6 1/2 or 7 hours to drive from Sac to DL with all the stops like gas and food. This doesn't include being in LA traffic. It would take another half an hour if I am stuck in the rush hour traffic during the busy times of the day.



yep!! traffic is a big part of our timing down to LA,.. it seems like everytime we go down it is heavy traffic!


----------



## where's_my_prince

man i love the chrsitmas fantasy parade!!! especially the little chubby snowmen/women so adorable


----------



## JustAKid

mvf-m11c said:


> If DL is having a 2nd parade, mostly it will be during at night. But when I look at part of the Holiday schedule in November the last parade starts at 5:30pm. Around that time means that there will be some daylight during the day. In the past they had the 2nd parade started at 6:30pm. They moved the times back than from last year when the parade started at 3:30pm and 6:30pm. This year starts at 2:30pm and 5:30pm.
> 
> For me it takes around 6 1/2 or 7 hours to drive from Sac to DL with all the stops like gas and food. This doesn't include being in LA traffic. It would take another half an hour if I am stuck in the rush hour traffic during the busy times of the day.



Awesome, thanks again.  We make the drive from here to Sacramento quite frequently so we know what to expect there - just was wondering how the drive afterwards was.  I guess it's about the halfway point!


----------



## Disney Dreams

The Christmas Fantasy parade is one of those parades that you have to see BOTH during daylight and nighttime.  It's just different (not in terms of what's in it, but when it all lights up.... wow!).  It DOES take the same route as the other DL parades.

Also, I agree that Believe... in Holiday Magic is a great fireworks show.  My favorite part is the few seconds that reach out to the kids of all ages (meaning adults too!) who celebrate Channukah, as there is nothing else Channukah in any of the Disney entertainment during December.  It's a special moment in the fireworks show for us.

- Dreams


----------



## tksbaskets

Disney Dreams said:


> The Christmas Fantasy parade is one of those parades that you have to see BOTH during daylight and nighttime.  It's just different (not in terms of what's in it, but when it all lights up.... wow!).  It DOES take the same route as the other DL parades.
> 
> Also, I agree that Believe... in Holiday Magic is a great fireworks show.  My favorite part is the few seconds that reach out to the kids of all ages (meaning adults too!) who celebrate Channukah, as there is nothing else Channukah in any of the Disney entertainment during December.  It's a special moment in the fireworks show for us.
> 
> - Dreams



Thanks for the info and the pictures.  There has been some discussion here about watermarking photos.  I like the last watermark because it doesn't detract from the beauty of the picture but still  prevents hijacking the image.  Did you just remove the fill on the text box?

TK


----------



## Funball

ºoº  Trip Planners to DLRºoº

Thinking of going to DLR? I have maps for that! Both parks DCA and DLR. I still have Halloween covers and World of Color covers!!!

If you’d like a set please pm me with your address!

Thanks,
Funball!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I'm dreaming of a rainy Christmas (not)





It's beging to look a lot like christmas.  What's your favorite caraol, Mines the Christmas song and Silver Bells


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I'm dreaming of a rainy Christmas (not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's beging to look a lot like christmas.  What's your favorite caraol, Mines the Christmas song and Silver Bells



I'll admit - I really enjoy Christmas music!  In fact, I love the fact that at DLR, you can hear different versions of holiday songs in the different lands - like jazz-influenced carols in NOS, western-ish holiday classics in Frontierland or Critter Country, calypso-style Yuletide favorites in Adventureland, etc.

I don't know that I could listen to holiday songs at any time other than during the season, but I love them when I do.

My favorite holiday songs have always been "O Holy Night" (lovely melody) and "Winter Wonderland."  I also have a soft spot for "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" and "Frosty the Snowman" because I am a big fan of those Rankin-Bass Christmas clay-puppet specials that air every year!!  I've loved those since I was a kid!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

oh I love Christmas music and movies!!!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I do have a rule that I don't play christmas music until after Thanksgiving, same with decorations.

I had a CD from Disneyland with NOS christmas jazz music, but no longer.  It has grown legs and walked away.  The band was Bayou Brass and I hope they are around when I get there.  They were very entertaining.


----------



## where's_my_prince

mines not really a christmas song but its a winter song it's "baby it's cold outside" the versions that's in the movie Elf =)

my other favorite "wonderful christmas time" by paul mccarthy =)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Time to post another Holiday pic.


----------



## Naters

Nice sharing and Piocs .......I enjoyed it.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> mines not really a christmas song but its a winter song it's "baby it's cold outside" the versions that's in the movie Elf =)
> 
> my other favorite "wonderful christmas time" by paul mccarthy =)



OMG, I love Baby, it's Cold Outside.  I have two versions, one with Dean Martin and the other is the duet with Sammy Davis and Carmen (can't remember her last name)


----------



## Sherry E

I also like the song "Sleigh Ride," because it's bouncy and upbeat.  I go back and forth between liking the bouncy, upbeat songs (like that and "Winter Wonderland") and the more melodic, moody, dramatic songs (like O Holy Night").  For example, "Silent Night" can be very beautiful and moving - depending on who is singing it.  It has to be the right person with the right voice, or the right version of the song, and then it can give me goosebumps.  Sometimes, if the singer is ridiculous, they can ruin the song.

And what the heck is the name of the Christmas song that U2 did years ago?  I can totally hum the tune and recall most of the lyrics...  Is it "Baby, Please Come Home"?  Whatever it is, I like that too!

Aside from my deep and abiding love for anything involving Disney and Christmas, all the Rankin-Bass clay puppet holiday specials (can't wait for Disney Family Channel to start airing those next month!!), and the Peanuts shows, as for holiday movies....

where's_my_prince mentioned "Elf."  "Elf" is a great movie.  It's so endearing!  I also love, love, love, love "Love Actually" - that is not only one of my favorite holiday movies, but one of my favorite movies.  Period.

If you've never seen "Love Actually," see it!!  It celebrates all kinds of love - not just romantic love.  It's funny, touching and smart, and it's very well written and well-acted.

I like the classics such as "It's a Wonderful Life" and "A Christmas Carol," too.


----------



## tksbaskets

"Sleigh Ride" is one of my favs but my all time favorite is a duet with Bing Crosby and David Bowie Little Drummer Boy/Peace on Earth.  If you haven't ever heard it it's worth buying on iTunes.  

Enjoy this clip from the show it was on:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKTHvW2JcAA

I love all the versions of A Christmas Carol but especially the George C Scott and Patrick Stewart versions.


----------



## NewbieMouse

It's a bit rare to hear, but I really like "The Christmas List" by Peggy Lee. I also love "Fairytale of New York" by the Pogues.


----------



## Sherry E

Teresa - I love that Bowie/Crosby duet too!  It reminds me of Christmas and of Bing Crosby's old holiday specials.  I remember first watching that duet when it aired, thinking, "Hmmm...that's an odd pair!"

By the way, sort of off topic but sort of not off topic - maybe I should ask this over in the Halloween thread, but I was curious to know how you felt about Halloween Time at DLR and how it stacks up to Christmastime in your opinion.  Now that you've done both and can make the comparison...do you agree with me in my sentiment that Halloween Time is extra fun and I love it, but it is lacking a certain bit of "magic" that Christmas time has by the ton?  Christmas time is a whole separate level of magic (probably because it extends all over the entire Resort and not just in one park) that Halloween Time doesn't really come close to.  OR, do you feel like some others on the DIS feel and think that Halloween is just as great as - or even better than - DLR at Christmas time?


----------



## specialks

Sherry, the song U2 sang is Christmas (Baby Please Come Home).  It is actually from the 60s I think and the U2 cover is one of the most famous covers.  I LOVE that song.  
I am a Christian and Christmas is my favorite holiday!  One of my favorite songs in Hark the Herald Angels Sing.  I made my PTR title a play on the O Little Town Of Bethlehem song.  The Messiah (concert) is also a favorite CD at Christmas time in our home!
I always want to try to wait until after Thanksgiving to start listening to Christmas music, but I never quite make it.


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Sherry, the song U2 sang is Christmas (Baby Please Come Home).  It is actually from the 60s I think and the U2 cover is one of the most famous covers.  I LOVE that song.
> I am a Christian and Christmas is my favorite holiday!  One of my favorite songs in Hark the Herald Angels Sing.  I made my PTR title a play on the O Little Town Of Bethlehem song.  The Messiah (concert) is also a favorite CD at Christmas time in our home!
> I always want to try to wait until after Thanksgiving to start listening to Christmas music, but I never quite make it.



specialks - 

Thank you!  I knew there was a "Baby, Please Come Home" in there somewhere!!  That song has a very '60s feel to it but U2 did a great version of it.

I love "Hark" too.  I also love "Angels We have Heard on High."  I also love "The First Noel."  I love it all!!

I have to agree - as much as I do love Halloween and really like a few of the other holidays, really my heart belongs to Christmas.  When I was a kid it was a big deal to set up the Nativity scene every year.  I would put the fake snow under the tree.  I loved the whole thing.  As I got older I loved decorating - like I used to love decorating the office at the old job I had and getting everything 'just so.'

I know a lot of people do not love Christmas - and may even resent it - because they feel pressured to give presents, cook large meals or do things for people.  Even if I don't give or receive any presents....even if I don't go anywhere for the holiday and just sit at home....even if I do nothing but admire  the decorations at neighbors' houses....even if I do nothing but listen to Christmas songs, drink hot cocoa, eat a holiday pastry/snack and watch Christmas TV shows, I still love it.  I just adore the colors and the beauty of it all.  I love the fun aspects of it like Santa and snowmen and gingerbread men.  I love the decorations all over town.  I love the smells such as peppermint, pine, gingerbread and cinnamon.  I love the cool weather. I love it all.

So, for me, Christmas time combined with a DLR trip is the ultimate experience - it doesn't get much better than that!!



NewbieMouse, I've never heard The Pogues' song. I must give it a listen!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Teresa - I love that Bowie/Crosby duet too!  It reminds me of Christmas and of Bing Crosby's old holiday specials.  I remember first watching that duet when it aired, thinking, "Hmmm...that's an odd pair!"
> 
> By the way, sort of off topic but sort of not off topic - maybe I should ask this over in the Halloween thread, but I was curious to know how you felt about Halloween Time at DLR and how it stacks up to Christmastime in your opinion.  Now that you've done both and can make the comparison...do you agree with me in my sentiment that Halloween Time is extra fun and I love it, but it is lacking a certain bit of "magic" that Christmas time has by the ton?  Christmas time is a whole separate level of magic (probably because it extends all over the entire Resort and not just in one park) that Halloween Time doesn't really come close to.  OR, do you feel like some others on the DIS feel and think that Halloween is just as great as - or even better than - DLR at Christmas time?



I actually like Halloween better than Christmas without Disney in the equation.  No matter what your social status is or what you are dressed up as, every child has the same potietial to score the same amount of loot while trick or treating.  All you need is a bed sheet with the eyes cut out and a pillow case to haul your score.  October has the best weather (in CA) usually, and my birthday is this month.  However, I will say the Christmas spirit is even more so contagious at Disneyland (provided your not sandwiched in crowds)  The whole place seems to shimmer.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

While we are on the subject of Christmas movies, Nighmare Before Christmas carries over from Halloween.  Strictly Christmas for me are White Christmas with Bing Crosby, A Muppet Christmas Carol, Mickey's Christmas Carol, The Grinch, and those old claymation movies of Rudolph and Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I actually like Halloween better than Christmas without Disney in the equation.  No matter what your social status is or what you are dressed up as, every child has the same potietial to score the same amount of loot while trick or treating.  All you need is a bed sheet with the eyes cut out and a pillow case to haul your score.  October has the best weather (in CA) usually, and my birthday is this month.  However, I will say the Christmas spirit is even more so contagious at Disneyland (provided your not sandwiched in crowds)  The whole place seems to shimmer.



That's a very interesting perspective about Halloween, without Disney in the equation - and it makes a lot of sense.  You make a lot of good points.  And at DLR, you don't even need a costume of any kind to get tons of candy!!

"Shimmer" is a perfect way to describe DLR at Christmas.  You're right - it really does seem that way.  Not only is the mood contagious but it's all over the resort - including all the hotels.  None of your senses are left un-stimulated.  No corner of the resort is left undecorated.  If only they could get to that level of detail and immersion for the Halloween season at DLR, it would be wonderful!!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> While we are on the subject of Christmas movies, Nighmare Before Christmas carries over from Halloween.  Strictly Christmas for me are White Christmas with Bing Crosby, A Muppet Christmas Carol, Mickey's Christmas Carol, The Grinch, and *those old claymation movies of Rudolph and Frosty the Snowman*.



Yep, those are the Rankin-Bass movies.  I love those!  I grew up watching those and I still get happy when I see them air every year on the Family Channel!!

"Nightmare Before Christmas" is a great movie.  I know that many folks prefer the Haunted Mansion in its non-HMH form, but I love the overlay.  Actually, what I love is that there are two versions of that ride within a year.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Teresa - I love that Bowie/Crosby duet too!  It reminds me of Christmas and of Bing Crosby's old holiday specials.  I remember first watching that duet when it aired, thinking, "Hmmm...that's an odd pair!"
> 
> By the way, sort of off topic but sort of not off topic - maybe I should ask this over in the Halloween thread, but I was curious to know how you felt about Halloween Time at DLR and how it stacks up to Christmastime in your opinion.  Now that you've done both and can make the comparison...do you agree with me in my sentiment that Halloween Time is extra fun and I love it, but it is lacking a certain bit of "magic" that Christmas time has by the ton?  Christmas time is a whole separate level of magic (probably because it extends all over the entire Resort and not just in one park) that Halloween Time doesn't really come close to.  OR, do you feel like some others on the DIS feel and think that Halloween is just as great as - or even better than - DLR at Christmas time?




Now that I'm back and have the perspective I must admit that the Christmas/Holiday spirit at DL and DCA is much more immerisive.  Both parks are decorated to the hilt and shining with Christmas spirit.  The resorts as well.

Halloween at DL is great but there was absolutely nothing over at DCA that said "hey it's Halloween'.  I didn't have time to check out the resorts.  My enjoyment of DCA was simply because I love the rides over there.

If I had to pick and go ONLY at one time of the year, Christmas would win HANDS DOWN.


----------



## tdashgirl

tksbaskets said:


> Now that I'm back and have the perspective I must admit that the Christmas/Holiday spirit at DL and DCA is much more immerisive.  Both parks are decorated to the hilt and shining with Christmas spirit.  The resorts as well.
> 
> Halloween at DL is great but there was absolutely nothing over at DCA that said "hey it's Halloween'.  I didn't have time to check out the resorts.  My enjoyment of DCA was simply because I love the rides over there.
> 
> If I had to pick and go ONLY at one time of the year, Christmas would win HANDS DOWN.


Agreed with all points


----------



## mvf-m11c

I agree with tksbaskets and tdashgirl about the Holiday season at DL. It is more magical at DL during the Holiday season than the Halloween season (no disrespect to the Halloween season, I love the Halloween season). There is way more decorations during the Holiday season than the Halloween season. I wish DCA had more decorations, but with the promotion to WoC and the construction, I understand the situation at DCA.

By far the Holiday season wins by far to me.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Now that I'm back and have the perspective I must admit that the Christmas/Holiday spirit at DL and DCA is much more immerisive.  Both parks are decorated to the hilt and shining with Christmas spirit.  The resorts as well.
> 
> Halloween at DL is great but there was absolutely nothing over at DCA that said "hey it's Halloween'.  I didn't have time to check out the resorts.  My enjoyment of DCA was simply because I love the rides over there.
> 
> If I had to pick and go ONLY at one time of the year, Christmas would win HANDS DOWN.



Yep.  That's how I feel, word for word.  I think they could do so much more with Halloween Time.  I always say, I like to feel as though the entire resort is involved in the celebration of the season, not just one park.  I don't want to feel like, "Hey, everybody, it's Halloween Time in Disneyland!"  But then over in DCA, it's, "Halloween Time?  Uhhh...we forgot about it..."  I like to be fully immersed, everywhere I go.  To me, it seems as though I am stepping out of the experience when one park is celebrating Halloween but the rest of the resort is not.

You didn't miss out on anything at the hotels.  They don't decorate for Halloween Time either.  Apparently, on Halloween day/night only, the GCH puts up a special PhotoPass hayloft/pumpkin thing - but only on Halloween.  Why don't they leave it up all season long?  There are no traces of Halloween in any of the three hotels unless you go into the gift shops.

Plus, even in DL, there are long stretches of time/space where you can walk and not see any trace of Halloween.  You might never know it was Halloween Time if not for Main Street, Dia de los Muertos and the Round-Up.  Again, it's not like that at Christmas, where no stone is left unturned and they decorate all over.

What I worry about is that DCA will be left without holiday decorations this year because there is too much going on with the construction, ElecTRONica, World of Color, etc.  Not only will they probably not do the CALIFORNIA letters in the candy cane stripes, but they may not do anything in A Bug's Land this year, either.  I can't imagine that they would leave DCA as barren in terms of decor as they did for Halloween, but I bet they won't do _as much_ as they have in the past.  There may not even be a Santa in DCA this year (he wasn't there in 2008 - they could remove him again).

But even if DCA is left kind of empty this holiday season, at least the 3 hotels and all the restaurants and shops decorate for Christmas, unlike for Halloween Time.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Yep.  That's how I feel, word for word.  I think they could do so much more with Halloween Time.  I always say, I like to feel as though the entire resort is involved in the celebration of the season, not just one park.  I don't want to feel like, "Hey, everybody, it's Halloween Time in Disneyland!"  But then over in DCA, it's, "Halloween Time?  Uhhh...we forgot about it..."  I like to be fully immersed, everywhere I go.  To me, it seems as though I am stepping out of the experience when one park is celebrating Halloween but the rest of the resort is not.
> 
> You didn't miss out on anything at the hotels.  They don't decorate for Halloween Time either.  Apparently, on Halloween day/night only, the GCH puts up a special PhotoPass hayloft/pumpkin thing - but only on Halloween.  Why don't they leave it up all season long?  There are no traces of Halloween in any of the three hotels unless you go into the gift shops.
> 
> Plus, even in DL, there are long stretches of time/space where you can walk and not see any trace of Halloween.  You might never know it was Halloween Time if not for Main Street, Dia de los Muertos and the Round-Up.  Again, it's not like that at Christmas, where no stone is left unturned and they decorate all over.
> 
> What I worry about is that DCA will be left without holiday decorations this year because there is too much going on with the construction, ElecTRONica, World of Color, etc. * Not only will they probably not do the CALIFORNIA letters in the candy cane stripes, but they may not do anything in A Bug's Land this year, either*.  I can't imagine that they would leave DCA as barren in terms of decor as they did for Halloween, but I bet they won't do _as much_ as they have in the past.  There may not even be a Santa in DCA this year (he wasn't there in 2008 - they could remove him again).
> 
> But even if DCA is left kind of empty this holiday season, at least the 3 hotels and all the restaurants and shops decorate for Christmas, unlike for Halloween Time.



Okay, I kinda get why they wouldn't do the candy cane letters since they're gonna remove the letters anyway, but why not dec-out Bugs Land?  As I understand it, that area is more heavily trafficed due to the trolley contruction and folks have to walk through it to get to Alladin and TOT.  I'ld think the smart thing to do would be to put even more decorations up because more people would be able to enjoy them


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Okay, I kinda get why they wouldn't do the candy cane letters since they're gonna remove the letters anyway, but why not dec-out Bugs Land?  As I understand it, that area is more heavily trafficed due to the trolley contruction and folks have to walk through it to get to Alladin and TOT.  I'ld think the smart thing to do would be to put even more decorations up because more people would be able to enjoy them



I can see why they would not bother with the candy cane letters, but I hope they do them anyway - one last time!!  I just have a hunch they won't.

You're right - there should be no reason to not decorate A Bug's Land as they normally do, but in my mind, they could have put Candy Corn Acres in DCA for Halloween Time this year and they didn't.  They could have easily, easily moved at least part of it to A Bug's Land and they chose not to.  To me it seems like they are scaling back the holiday celebrations because there is so much focus on World of Color this year, as well as ElecTRONica.  I hope I'm wrong, though!  I hope they don't leave DCA out of the Christmas celebration.  I have no idea why Santa didn't appear in DCA in 2008, but he was missing in action!!  I was glad to see him return to DCA last year.

I was just on the phone with a CM a little while ago, and I expressed concern over DCA possibly not being decorated or holiday-ized this year because of the total lack of decorations for Halloween.  The CM said that she and her fellow CM's in their office had also wondered why there was no Candy Corn Acres this year.  They had not been told anything about why, specifically, Candy Corn Acres didn't appear.  But she added, "Christmas time is a very special time at Disneyland, so I'm sure they won't take anything away from what they usually do."

Let's hope this CM is right!


----------



## where's_my_prince

yes elf is a great movie, i've never seen love actually though i really want to

my favorite Christmas movie ever though is "Christmas story" i'm quite obsessed with it!!! YOU"LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT KID!


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> yes elf is a great movie, i've never seen love actually though i really want to
> 
> my favorite Christmas movie ever though is "Christmas story" i'm quite obsessed with it!!! YOU"LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT KID!



That movie is sooooo popular!  The still run "Christmas Story" marathons on TV during the season - where they just keep showing it back to back to back for hours on end!!

As for "Love, Actually."  If you liked "Notting Hill" or "Four Weddings and a Funeral"...I think "Love Actually" is better!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> I can see why they would not bother with the candy cane letters, but I hope they do them anyway - one last time!!  I just have a hunch they won't.
> 
> You're right - there should be no reason to not decorate A Bug's Land as they normally do, but in my mind, they could have put Candy Corn Acres in DCA for Halloween Time this year and they didn't.  They could have easily, easily moved at least part of it to A Bug's Land and they chose not to.  To me it seems like they are scaling back the holiday celebrations because there is so much focus on World of Color this year, as well as ElecTRONica.  I hope I'm wrong, though!  I hope they don't leave DCA out of the Christmas celebration.  I have no idea why Santa didn't appear in DCA in 2008, but he was missing in action!!  I was glad to see him return to DCA last year.
> 
> I was just on the phone with a CM a little while ago, and I expressed concern over DCA possibly not being decorated or holiday-ized this year because of the total lack of decorations for Halloween.  The CM said that she and her fellow CM's in their office had also wondered why there was no Candy Corn Acres this year.  They had not been told anything about why, specifically, Candy Corn Acres didn't appear.  But she added, "Christmas time is a very special time at Disneyland, so I'm sure they won't take anything away from what they usually do."
> 
> Let's hope this CM is right!



Is there a way to "pre protest".  Let the Disney decorators know they "HAVE TO" put the chirstmas decorations up EVERYWHERE!!?  Maybe they've already thought of putting some decorations over the elecTRONica beams, project some christmas sceans onto WOC, and of course DCA's tree.  Maybe, just maybe, the Disney folks are on the ball this time  Oh well, here's hopin!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> yes elf is a great movie, i've never seen love actually though i really want to
> 
> my favorite Christmas movie ever though is "Christmas story" i'm quite obsessed with it!!! YOU"LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT KID!



Funny story time.  We were visiting at Grandmas house over christmas time some years ago.  My brother, sister, daughter, and me were watch Elf and it came to the part when the phone rings at the office and Buddy answers it and says "Buddy Elf, what's your favorite color?"  We were rolling, five seconds later the phone rings.  My brother jumps up and repeats the line in the exact fashion that Buddy did.  We were smilling but very quite, waiting to hear the responce from whoever called.  My brother said it was one of my aunts, she said "uhhhhhh, hello"  we burst out laughing.  One of those goofy moments we just get lost it!!


----------



## Sherry E

I just sealed my fate and gave up my Halloween Time plans.  Instead, I took advantage of the nifty 35% off discount PIN offer that I got from DLR and booked the PPH for 12/12 - 12/15.  As much as I wanted to go for Halloween Time (as I do every year), Christmas time is more special and important to me, and I really, really enjoy staying onsite.  Last year, I only went for one day for the holidays, and it was way too crowded to get much done in such a short period of time.

This time I chose Sunday - Wednesday instead of a full weekend stay like I would normally do - I am praying this means lighter crowds.  There will be a private party on 12/13 and 12/14, so I will have to work around DL closing at 6 p.m.  I can find other things to do at night without having to be in DL, though.

I think I made the right choice.  Hopefully, nothing will happen to cause me to cancel!  I think it was meant to be.  It seemed like the 'right' thing to do - I found out that very few people, if anyone, have received the PIN offer that I got - so far.  I'm sure more people will get this offer (or a similar one) in the next month, but the offer that I got was something the CM I spoke to hadn't even heard of yet.  She had to pull up my specific contact information on the computer to see that I had been offered this PIN, and she said that no one she, personally, has booked has used this offer yet.  It's a really good rate ($163 per night), given that it's not an AP rate - it's on par with what some AP rates would be.

However, I'm planning on getting a new AP in December, so if a better rate comes out than the offer I've gotten - like an AP rate that's lower than $163 per night - I will switch my reservation to that!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I vote for decorations in DCA too!! I'm sure it's already been decided -- shame they won't give us any specific details even with the season less than a month away!

I'll jump on the "fave Christmas music" bandwagon, slightly late.

Favorite spiritual song: "O Holy Night"

Favorite upbeat song: "Sleigh Ride" -- always makes me think of Disneyland because my high school band got to perform there every Christmas season and that was what we played marching down Main Street. I always tell the kids it's not Christmastime until I hear that song.

DD11's favorite Christmas song: "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas." She loved this song when she was about 2 and -- honestly -- asked me for a hippo for Christmas the next year. She thought a hippo was about the size of our Labrador because she'd never seen a real one! Once we got her over that, hippos are still her favorite animal.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, I'm so glad you got to book your trip -- and with a smokin' discount too! I know you've done so much work on the Halloween thread and trying to plan a trip, but I know you'll be so glad when you get there in December. Plus if you get your AP in December you almost guarantee you can go back next October AND December!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, I'm so glad you got to book your trip -- and with a smokin' discount too! I know you've done so much work on the Halloween thread and trying to plan a trip, but I know you'll be so glad when you get there in December. Plus if you get your AP in December you almost guarantee you can go back next October AND December!
> 
> PHXscuba



Thank you!  I hope it goes off without a hitch for me - I'm so tried of running into roadblocks, both last year and this year.  It's draining!  I always crucnh numbers and 'comparison shop,' and I try so hard to get the best 'deal,' while not compromising all of my ideas for the trip.  I may compromise in some areas (like I would enjoy staying at the GCH but I'm not!).  I usually don't go all out and do extra things anyway - I haven't done the tour yet, for example.  But not on the whole thing!

As for the AP - that's a big part of what it came down to for me, too - how many trips of which sort would I get with this AP.  In addition to the PIN discount that seemed to be calling my name, I also thought about the AP.  I was thinking, Well, if I get the AP when I go in October, then I will have two Halloween trips (2010 and 2011) and only one Christmas trip (2010) with this AP.  That balance seems 'off,' given my love of the holiday season.  So if I scrap this year's Halloween Time trip, stick with the holidays and get my AP in December (thank goodness for the SoCal resident monthly payment plan!), then I will have two holiday trips and one Halloween Time (2011) trip...which seems like a better balance for me!!  Not to mention all the other benefits (discounts) that come with the AP...


So I'm not the only one who loves "O Holy Night"!!  Yay!!  It really is a beautiful song.  I'm not deeply religious (though I grew up Protestant and went to church as a kid), but I like the song because it has a nice melody and is dramatic in parts!!


----------



## amamax2

Yay Sherry!  So glad you booked your trip (and four days - woo hoo!), although I am sorry it didn't work out for Halloween.  Have you ever gone to DL on a week day before or always weekends?  We've only ever been on week days - so much more enjoyable! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you that every piece of the trip works out exactly like you want.

Ok, favorite Christmas song ever: Mary, Did You Know?  It makes me cry every time I hear it.

We also have a Brian Setzer (used to be in Stray Cats, if I may date myself) Christmas album - love, love it!!!  He puts his own little groovy spin to all the classics.

And movie: White Christmas ("Sister, sister...la la la la..")


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Yay Sherry!  So glad you booked your trip (and four days - woo hoo!), although I am sorry it didn't work out for Halloween.  Have you ever gone to DL on a week day before or always weekends?  We've only ever been on week days - so much more enjoyable! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you that every piece of the trip works out exactly like you want.
> 
> Ok, favorite Christmas song ever: Mary, Did You Know?  It makes me cry every time I hear it.
> 
> We also have a Brian Setzer (used to be in Stray Cats, if I may date myself) Christmas album - love, love it!!!  He puts his own little groovy spin to all the classics.
> 
> And movie: White Christmas ("Sister, sister...la la la la..")



Thank you!  I hope it all works out too.  It was not easy giving up Halloween Time this year, because I do love it - but it was not in the cards to do both in 2010.  I will really miss seeing the Round-Up - I think that's what I was most looking forward to (other than Haunted Mansion Holiday, which I adore, but I'll see that in December).  I will be able to do Halloween Time in 2011 with the new AP, though, as well as a holiday 2011 visit.

If my friends from out of town were not most likely headed out here in early January and planning a DLR trip, I might not be getting an AP, but it makes little sense to get a 3 or 4-day Hopper for my trip and then a 2-day Hopper when they get here.  An AP makes more sense, especially with the monthly payments.

I've always been at DLRI  on weekends, so these dates I picked will be a refreshing change (even though DL closes early on 12/13 and 12/14)!!  I did 3-night stays in 2008.  Those were more productive and not as rushed as the 2-night stays were.  I seem to be able to get more done and be less stressed when I can stretch things out a bit more.  I have to make up for not getting anything done last year in that one-day trip!


----------



## where's_my_prince

ya on christmas day my tv stays on TBS ( the channel that has the marathon) all day long   . i have like 8 christmas story shirt i wear even when its not christmas time and i actually just got a christmas story snuggie. like i said OBSESSED

even though it saddens me your not going for halloween time, i'm super excited for you for booking your christmas trip!!! i would love to stay at a onsite hotel, its weird i've gone to disney well over 100 times in my life and have NEVER stayed at one their hotels i really really want to though!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

amamax2 said:


> Yay Sherry!  So glad you booked your trip (and four days - woo hoo!), although I am sorry it didn't work out for Halloween.  Have you ever gone to DL on a week day before or always weekends?  We've only ever been on week days - so much more enjoyable! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you that every piece of the trip works out exactly like you want.
> 
> Ok, favorite Christmas song ever: Mary, Did You Know?  It makes me cry every time I hear it.
> 
> We also have a *Brian Setzer (used to be in Stray Cats*, if I may date myself) Christmas album - love, love it!!!  He puts his own little groovy spin to all the classics.
> 
> And movie: White Christmas ("Sister, sister...la la la la..")



Brian Setzer? also of Brian Setzer orchistra/ Zoot Suit Roit?  I have that song in my itunes library.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> ya on christmas day my tv stays on TBS ( the channel that has the marathon0 all day long. i have like 8 christmas story shirt i wear even when its not christmas time and i actually just got a christmas story snuggie. like i said OBSESSED
> 
> even though it saddens me your not going for halloween time, i'm super excited for you for booking your christmas trip!!! i would love to stay at a onsit hotel, its weird i've gone to disney well over 100 times in my life and have NEVER stayed at one their hotels i really really want to though!



In all my adventures to disneyland, I've stayed at the disneyland hotel only twice, all other times were off site.  The first time i was 5 and the monorail was attached to the hote.  The other time was in 1995, I was with my high school band


----------



## amamax2

Goofy_Mom said:


> Brian Setzer? also of Brian Setzer orchistra/ Zoot Suit Roit?  I have that song in my itunes library.



Yup!  Love him!!!  Check out his Christmas album....


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> ya on christmas day my tv stays on TBS ( the channel that has the marathon0 all day long. i have like 8 christmas story shirt i wear even when its not christmas time and i actually just got a christmas story snuggie. like i said OBSESSED
> 
> even though it saddens me your not going for halloween time, i'm super excited for you for booking your christmas trip!!! i would love to stay at a onsit hotel, its weird i've gone to disney well over 100 times in my life and have NEVER stayed at one their hotels i really really want to though!



Snuggies!  I love snuggies!  More importantly, I love the commercials for Snuggies - where the goofy, dorky people put on the Snuggie and then start dancing awkwardly!!  Have you seen those?  Something about that Snuggie gives them all Boogie Fever!!

Thank you!  I'm really sad about missing Halloween Time this year.  It doesn't feel right after being there the last few years.  But I will see it next year again.  I need a good holiday DLR trip!!

Staying onsite is hard to not do after you've become used to it.  I think that every trip I've made to DLR since the late '80s (except for last year) has involved an onsite stay, at one of the 3 hotels.  While I know that I will eventually stay offsite (I'll try HoJos sooner or later - I'm sure of this), I can't explain it but my overall trip is enhanced somehow by staying onsite, especially during the holiday season. It sounds corny, but it really does add to the magic somehow.  I like to wake up on Disney soil and look for hidden Mickeys in the shower curtain.  I like the Mickey ears bath products in the bathroom.  I like it all.

I think, if I had been accustomed to staying offsite and then switched to a Disney hotel, I probably would not be that impressed with the onsite option - not impressed enough to want to stay onsite every time.  I could deal with offsite.  But, as I said, once you are used to staying onsite, you feel like you're 'missing' something in any other lodging scenario!!  It's not cheap by any means, and it's a struggle to pay for it, but it's worth it to me when I get there.

You should definitely try staying onsite if you get the chance to - of course, once you become a CM (soon!!), you will get the nifty CM discount at the hotels (something like 35% off year-round, I think)!!  That may be a huge incentive!!


----------



## SKShields

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if Main Street is super crowded during the Candlelight Processional, or if the whole park is wall to wall people? I have my first holiday trip to Disneyland planned for December 2 - 5 (leaving the evening of the 5th) with my husband. I would like to see the CP, but honestly don't want to deal with my hubby whining about waiting around for that long. My mom wants to go next year during the holidays so I plan on seeing it then . So.... to make a long question short, should we be able to make our way around DL on the 4th and 5th, or should we just head over to DCA on the night of the CP? Thanks for your help! I love these boards


----------



## JustAKid

Goofy_Mom said:


> Brian Setzer? also of Brian Setzer orchistra/ Zoot Suit Roit?  I have that song in my itunes library.



Wait, did Brian Seltzer do it too?  I'd love to hear that! I'm more familiar with Cherry Poppin' Daddies' version off their 2001 album titled, appropriately, "Zoot Suit Riot".


----------



## Rachael Q

Now I'm excited.  Disney has finally released the parade/show/fireworks times for our dates. I can start planning in earnest.  

My favourite Christmas Carols are Silent Night and Away in a Manger.  I'm not religious but I love those songs.  

Also in last couple of years I have become rather partial to 6 White Boomers.

Movies we watch every December:
Elf, A Christmas Story, Love Actually, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, Miracle on 34th Street, White Christmas and Sound of Music.  I know Sound of Music is not really a Christmas movie, but we watch it on Christmas Eve.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Snuggies!  I love snuggies!  More importantly, I love the commercials for Snuggies - where the goofy, dorky people put on the Snuggie and then start dancing awkwardly!!  Have you seen those?  Something about that Snuggie gives them all Boogie Fever!!
> 
> Thank you!  I'm really sad about missing Halloween Time this year.  It doesn't feel right after being there the last few years.  But I will see it next year again.  I need a good holiday DLR trip!!
> 
> Staying onsite is hard to not do after you've become used to it.  I think that every trip I've made to DLR since the late '80s (except for last year) has involved an onsite stay, at one of the 3 hotels.  While I know that I will eventually stay offsite (I'll try HoJos sooner or later - I'm sure of this), I can't explain it but my overall trip is enhanced somehow by staying onsite, especially during the holiday season. It sounds corny, but it really does add to the magic somehow.  I like to wake up on Disney soil and look for hidden Mickeys in the shower curtain.  I like the Mickey ears bath products in the bathroom.  I like it all.
> 
> I think, if I had been accustomed to staying offsite and then switched to a Disney hotel, I probably would not be that impressed with the onsite option - not impressed enough to want to stay onsite every time.  I could deal with offsite.  But, as I said, once you are used to staying onsite, you feel like you're 'missing' something in any other lodging scenario!!  It's not cheap by any means, and it's a struggle to pay for it, but it's worth it to me when I get there.
> 
> You should definitely try staying onsite if you get the chance to - of course, once you become a CM (soon!!), you will get the nifty CM discount at the hotels (something like 35% off year-round, I think)!!  That may be a huge incentive!!



LOL i love those commericals those people are so corny!! do like dances in the snuggies!!

ya i'm really hoping now i have my CM discount ill finally be able to stay at a on****e hotel, probably during the off season though when i get the most discount


----------



## Sherry E

Rachael Q said:


> Now I'm excited.  Disney has finally released the parade/show/fireworks times for our dates. I can start planning in earnest.
> 
> My favourite Christmas Carols are Silent Night and Away in a Manger.  I'm not religious but I love those songs.
> 
> Also in last couple of years I have become rather partial to 6 White Boomers.
> 
> Movies we watch every December:
> Elf, A Christmas Story, Love Actually, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, Miracle on 34th Street, White Christmas and Sound of Music.  I know Sound of Music is not really a Christmas movie, but we watch it on Christmas Eve.



Woo hoo, Rachael Q!!  Another person who loves "Love Actually"!  It's a great film, isn't it?



where's_my_prince said:


> LOL i love those commericals those people are so corny!! do like dances in the snuggies!!
> 
> ya i'm really hoping now i have my CM discount ill finally be able to stay at a on****e hotel, probably during the off season though when i get the most discount



I can't help but laugh out loud every time I see a Snuggie commercial.  Those goofballs sitting on the couch start dancing (badly) in their Snuggies.  The people at the campfire start busting a move in their Snuggie.  Everywhere there is a Snuggie, you can bet someone is gettin' down somewhere!!

I wonder if your CM discount will be different from the 'corporate/business' Disney employees.  I thought all the CM's had a 30 or 35% discount off of merchandise and hotels, etc., but then I think someone who used to work for Disney told me once that the discounts they get on the business/administrative side of things (like at the offices in Burbank or Glendale, for example) are different than what the CM's on the Entertainment side (in the parks) get.  I actually thought that the Entertainment CM's got a better discount but I could be wrong.  I'll be curious to hear what you end up with.

Honestly, I wish they'd hurry and get you to work at DLR already - you need to be able to attend one of those famous CM parties for Christmas (this year, they are on 12/13 and 12/14) that they close the parks early for and then report back to us about what they're like!!


----------



## Sherry E

By the way - I used to love the Stray Cats in the old days,  In fact. almost any guy I dated was a Stray Cats or Brian Setzer fan, which was not planned!!  One guy gave me a Stray Cats picture disc for a birthday gift once - way back in like 1983 or so.  It was for "Stray Cat Strut."


----------



## Belle Ella

You know, I need to find some Christmas-y movies that I can fall in love with. I heven't enjoyed too many in the past.


----------



## MattsPrincess

My gosh, I don't think I could pick a favorite Christmas song or movie...probably not even a top 5, lol.  It's hands down my favorite time of year, fave holiday, fave music, fave foods, everything. You should see me the first time I walk into a store and see anything even remotely Christmas-y...I literally squeal and giggle like a little girl. It can turn my whole mood around, no matter how bad a day I may be having.

Some of my most played Christmas songs (according to the year-round xmas playlist I have on my iTunes, lol) are Baby It's Cold Outside by Etta James, White Christmas by The Drifters, The Christmas Song by Bing Crosby, Home for the Holidays, Sleigh Ride, O Holy Night, Jingle Bell Rock, and Winter Wonderland. Also, pretty much anything instrumental, especially if it has a jazzy sound.

Movies I have to watch every year include: Elf, National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, Christmas Story, Rudolph, The Santa Clause, Jingle All The Way, A Muppet Christmas Carol, It's Christmas Charlie Brown, and The Year Without a Santa Claus.


----------



## Sherry E

Assuming you haven't seen it, Jazz - I think you'd like "Love, Actually." Aside from Rachael Q's endorsement of it, and mine, I know of two other DIS'ers - bumbershoot and WazowskiLOVER (Jasmine) - who love it too!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Assuming you haven't seen it, Jazz - I think you'd like "Love, Actually." Aside from Rachael Q's endorsement of it, and mine, I know of two other DIS'ers - bumbershoot and WazowskiLOVER (Jasmine) - who love it too!



You know, I've 'seen' it, but I just don't remember it. Maybe I'll add it to Netflix when I catch up on the remaining seasons of The Closer 

As for Christmas music, my favorites depend on who sings them rather than the songs themselves. My favorite Christmas songs all according to my iPod are sung by Martina McBride, I believe. But I remember as a kid all we listened to, I think, was Bing Crosby. There's another album we listened too and I adored it, but I cannot remember what it was. I'll have to sift through our 400-cd change.


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> My gosh, I don't think I could pick a favorite Christmas song or movie...probably not even a top 5, lol.  It's hands down my favorite time of year, fave holiday, fave music, fave foods, everything. You should see me the first time I walk into a store and see anything even remotely Christmas-y...I literally squeal and giggle like a little girl. It can turn my whole mood around, no matter how bad a day I may be having.
> 
> Some of my most played Christmas songs (according to the year-round xmas playlist I have on my iTunes, lol) are Baby It's Cold Outside by Etta James, White Christmas by The Drifters, The Christmas Song by Bing Crosby, Home for the Holidays, Sleigh Ride, O Holy Night, Jingle Bell Rock, and Winter Wonderland. Also, pretty much anything instrumental, especially if it has a jazzy sound.
> 
> Movies I have to watch every year include: Elf, National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, Christmas Story, Rudolph, The Santa Clause, Jingle All The Way, A Muppet Christmas Carol, It's Christmas Charlie Brown, and The Year Without a Santa Claus.



I loooooove "Year Without a Santa Claus"!!  That's one of my favorite Rankin-Bass clay puppet movies!  I love Mr. Heat Miser and Mr. Snow Miser, constantly trying to annoy each other with their weather conditions!!

I'm so glad you get to go to DLR for the holidays, MattsPrincess!  I remember when it was going to be a Halloween Time trip for you, but I think you will be very pleased that you went back to the holiday plan.  I think you'll be thrilled to pieces when you get to DLR and see how wonderful it is in person.  I would recommend Christmas time over Halloween Time anyway, but reading about how much you love Christmas in general, I am positive you made the right choice of when to go to DLR!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> You know, I've 'seen' it, but I just don't remember it. Maybe I'll add it to Netflix when I catch up on the remaining seasons of The Closer
> 
> As for Christmas music, my favorites depend on who sings them rather than the songs themselves. My favorite Christmas songs all according to my iPod are sung by Martina McBride, I believe. But I remember as a kid all we listened to, I think, was Bing Crosby. There's another album we listened too and I adored it, but I cannot remember what it was. I'll have to sift through our 400-cd change.



And the wrong singer can ruin a good holiday song.  You can take a perfectly lovely Christmas tune and throw some horrid vocals in the mix, and it all falls apart.  Even good singers can sometimes ruin holiday songs if their voices just don't mesh with the song.  They don't have to be classically trained opera singers - Bono did just fine on his "(Christmas) Baby Please Come Home" song - but it just has to 'work' in the finished product.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> I just sealed my fate and gave up my Halloween Time plans.  Instead, I took advantage of the nifty 35% off discount PIN offer that I got from DLR and booked the PPH for 12/12 - 12/15.


  so excited for you!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

JustAKid said:


> Wait, did Brian Seltzer do it too?  I'd love to hear that! I'm more familiar with Cherry Poppin' Daddies' version off their 2001 album titled, appropriately, "Zoot Suit Riot".



Opps, I get them confused  Brian Setzer did Jump, Jive, and Wail

I can't find the post, someone here like the Hippo for Christmas song.  I found at my local Rite Aid a dances hippo dress in a scarf singing that song.  Her little cheaks light up and when she dances she scoots across the surface of what ever it is she is dancing on.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> I just sealed my fate and gave up my Halloween Time plans.  Instead, I took advantage of the nifty 35% off discount PIN offer that I got from DLR and booked the PPH for 12/12 - 12/15.  As much as I wanted to go for Halloween Time (as I do every year), Christmas time is more special and important to me, and I really, really enjoy staying onsite.  Last year, I only went for one day for the holidays, and it was way too crowded to get much done in such a short period of time.
> 
> This time I chose Sunday - Wednesday instead of a full weekend stay like I would normally do - I am praying this means lighter crowds.  There will be a private party on 12/13 and 12/14, so I will have to work around DL closing at 6 p.m.  I can find other things to do at night without having to be in DL, though.
> 
> I think I made the right choice.  Hopefully, nothing will happen to cause me to cancel!  I think it was meant to be.  It seemed like the 'right' thing to do - I found out that very few people, if anyone, have received the PIN offer that I got - so far.  I'm sure more people will get this offer (or a similar one) in the next month, but the offer that I got was something the CM I spoke to hadn't even heard of yet.  She had to pull up my specific contact information on the computer to see that I had been offered this PIN, and she said that no one she, personally, has booked has used this offer yet.  It's a really good rate ($163 per night), given that it's not an AP rate - it's on par with what some AP rates would be.
> 
> However, I'm planning on getting a new AP in December, so if a better rate comes out than the offer I've gotten - like an AP rate that's lower than $163 per night - I will switch my reservation to that!!



Yeah.. I am so glad to hear that you are making it DL for Christmas.  I haven't read past this point and someone may have already suggested it.. but a great way to fill in your time after 6pm would be to visit the hotels and DTD to take photos of the 700 Christmas trees


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> Assuming you haven't seen it, Jazz - I think you'd like "Love, Actually." Aside from Rachael Q's endorsement of it, and mine, I know of two other DIS'ers - bumbershoot and WazowskiLOVER (Jasmine) - who love it too!



Add me too... Love Actually is one of my all time favourites.


----------



## uneekstylez

OMG! This thread is sooo huge! I've only browsed and looked at photos and they are all GREAT!!!

Was just at the parks last week for MHP. It was so much fun! Now, DH and I are thinking about going for Christmas too! Might as well since we went ahead and got an AP!

So, I'm not sure if it's been asked/discussed already but how is the weather in Anaheim that time of year? We'll be going probably 1st week of December. Is it still warm or will it be a little chilly?

I CAN'T WAAAAIT!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

*Goofy Mom:* Thanks for the idea with the dancing hippo! No Rite Aids near me, but maybe I can look when I come to DLR the beginning of December. Our I can send my mother to look. I'm not sure how much I want to feed this hippo craziness.

PHXscuba


----------



## tdashgirl

uneekstylez said:


> OMG! This thread is sooo huge! I've only browsed and looked at photos and they are all GREAT!!!
> 
> Was just at the parks last week for MHP. It was so much fun! Now, DH and I are thinking about going for Christmas too! Might as well since we went ahead and got an AP!
> 
> So, I'm not sure if it's been asked/discussed already but how is the weather in Anaheim that time of year? We'll be going probably 1st week of December. Is it still warm or will it be a little chilly?
> 
> I CAN'T WAAAAIT!!!


Oh yay another convert!   Aren't APs nice for this thing?  We were at DLR at the beginning of October and I'm 90% sure we'll make it back for the holidays (my *favorite* time at DLR ... now, just expect bigger crowds especially if you go at the mid-end December and/or on weekends.  Myself, i don't mind bigger crowds, I just want to soak up the whole thing!  It's so much bigger and brighter than Halloween time ... you will love it!!!!).

The weather this year in Cali has been ODD to say the least.  We had a super mild summer (even somewhat chilly at times) and then we had an Indian summer that was either SCORCHING or raining (strange times in September/October).  My main advice is keep an eye on weather forecasts as you pack and BRING LAYERS.  T-shirts for the day, a jacket for night.  It can really vary.  We've had Decembers where all you need is a t-shirt, other Decembers where you need the jacket, beanie and gloves ... 

have a magical time!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E sounds like you are going to have a great holiday trip!  We'll have to compare notes.  It's WDW for us this year.

Teresa


----------



## Belle Ella

My trip is looking more and more likely as I want it, although I will make something work no matter what. Went over our workload schedule with my boss yesterday and it's so wonderful to see how we get cut drastically the week following Christmas which is when I'm intending to go. It gives me hope that I can take that weekend off, but at the very least I should be able to do a Monday-Wednesday (arriving on Sunday).


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> so excited for you!



Thank you, tdash!  I'm excited too, but my plans have a habit of falling apart or not going as smoothly as they should, so I'm afraid to get too excited yet for fear of being crushed!!  I can stand to miss Halloween Time for one year if I have to - but only one year; I will see it again next year - but I just have to do a holiday trip



areweindisneyyet said:


> Yeah.. I am so glad to hear that you are making it DL for Christmas.  I haven't read past this point and someone may have already suggested it.. but a great way to fill in your time after 6pm would be to visit the hotels and DTD to take photos of the 700 Christmas trees



Thank you for the nice words, areweindisneyyet!  I'm so, so glad to be going back to DLR in December too.  Even though I had a good time last year on my little one-day trip, it felt incomplete without that extended multi-day visit and hotel stay.  I remember setting foot on the GCH property last year when I hopped out of the shuttle.  I felt an overwhelming sense of happiness just to be there, because it had been so tough to pull it off.  There were so many obstacles.  For some reason, when you don't think the trips are going to happen and they end up happening anyway, you find yourself unbelievably grateful to be there!  I've said it before, but I really felt like I wanted to just run over and hug the giant GCH tree!

This year, I actually think I might have tears in my eye when I set foot at the PPH because I don't think I will actually believe I am going back until I get there!!  I wish I could really go "all out" and stay a couple of extra nights and do the holiday tour, get a little Disney Christmas tree for the room and all that - and do all the character meals! - but I will be happy to just be there, get a new AP and stay onsite again.

Yes, on 12/13 and 12/14, I will use that time to Christmas tree hunt in any place other than Disneyland!!!  I will try to track down as many of the 700 trees as possible!!  That's an excellent time to go and get lost in World of Disney too - it takes forever to look through WoD, so might as well do it on the nights I am unable to be in DL.  Plus, I will go and have a nice dinner at Storytellers or something.  Hopefully a friend or two will join me, but I'll be fine if I am solo.



areweindisneyyet said:


> Add me too... Love Actually is one of my all time favourites.



areweindisneyyet - All this talk of "Love Actually" has worked its magic because it's on TV tonight!  Of course, it's on the LMN channel and not one of the movie channels, so the curse words will be taken out and the stories will be interrupted by annoying commercials, but at least it's on!!  Woo hoo!!



uneekstylez said:


> OMG! This thread is sooo huge! I've only browsed and looked at photos and they are all GREAT!!!
> 
> Was just at the parks last week for MHP. It was so much fun! Now, DH and I are thinking about going for Christmas too! Might as well since we went ahead and got an AP!
> 
> So, I'm not sure if it's been asked/discussed already but how is the weather in Anaheim that time of year? We'll be going probably 1st week of December. Is it still warm or will it be a little chilly?
> 
> I CAN'T WAAAAIT!!!



tdashgirl explained it perfectly.  Keep checking the weather sites and be prepared.  

December weather in SoCal is uncertain.  My personal feeling is that it's going to be extra chilly this year.  Just a hunch - obviously, I have no scientific basis for thinking that!  The weather has, as tdash said, been so odd this year.  It's been mega, inferno-type hot out of nowhere (113-degree hot).  It's been cool and drizzly when it should be 90 degrees.  I just think we haven't had a really good, cold December in a long time so it's overdue!!

I have been to DLR in December when it was soooooo cold (for California) that I couldn't get warm enough.  I had on a bulky sweater, a big, clunky jacket, mittens, a neck scarf, a wool cap, ear muffs, the whole nine yards.  Of course, I LOVE it when it's like that because it's nice to feel all cozy and warm with a cup of cocoa!!  

On the other hand, last year in December I was running around DLR in a t-shirt all day and night and never put on my coat.

There have also been very, very rainy periods in December - torrential rain.



tdashgirl said:


> Oh yay another convert!   Aren't APs nice for this thing?  We were at DLR at the beginning of October and I'm 90% sure we'll make it back for the holidays (my *favorite* time at DLR ... now, just expect bigger crowds especially if you go at the mid-end December and/or on weekends.  Myself, i don't mind bigger crowds, I just want to soak up the whole thing!  It's so much bigger and brighter than Halloween time ... you will love it!!!!).
> 
> The weather this year in Cali has been ODD to say the least.  We had a super mild summer (even somewhat chilly at times) and then we had an Indian summer that was either SCORCHING or raining (strange times in September/October).  My main advice is keep an eye on weather forecasts as you pack and BRING LAYERS.  T-shirts for the day, a jacket for night.  It can really vary.  *We've had Decembers where all you need is a t-shirt, other Decembers where you need the jacket, beanie and gloves ...*
> 
> have a magical time!



Exactly!



tksbaskets said:


> Sherry E sounds like you are going to have a great holiday trip!  We'll have to compare notes.  It's WDW for us this year.
> 
> Teresa



Thank you, Teresa!

I really, really hope my plan stays on track without any further adjustments.  I don't think I can take anymore upheaval at this point.  As I said above, I think I might have tears in my eyes if I actually get to DLR and the plan goes through.  Plus, this year has just not been good - my photos were stolen and spread around the Web and I've had to deal with the consequences of that; I had a prowler (who I saw) outside my window the other night, and who knows what would have happened if he hadn't turned and walked away; then someone (who knows who??) signed me up for some crazy service I had never heard of (using my e-mail, phone number and address) and the charges for this service suddenly appeared on my phone bill, so now I have to deal with that.  Also, my client (the main one who gives me work) was recently the victim of someone draining one of his checking accounts - the main one he uses to pay me - and he is giving me less work as a result of it because that money is gone.

Enough already!!  I need to have fun at my favorite place, during my favorite time of year!!

Are you doing a TR for your WDW trip this year?  I can't wait to hear about it!  There are several people from this side of the board who are venturing to Orlando this year - Bumbershoot and Bret (mvf-m11c) among them.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> My trip is looking more and more likely as I want it, although I will make something work no matter what. Went over our workload schedule with my boss yesterday and it's so wonderful to see how we get cut drastically the week following Christmas which is when I'm intending to go. It gives me hope that I can take that weekend off, but at the very least I should be able to do a Monday-Wednesday (arriving on Sunday).



Is a certain someone off work during any of those days when I'm at DLR (12/12 - 12/15)?  Or at least free at night, after work?  I was thinking it would be a nice "bonus" visit for you guys if you end up being able to make it down for a guest appearance at the PPH!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Is a certain someone off work during any of those days when I'm at DLR (12/12 - 12/15)?  Or at least free at night, after work?  I was thinking it would be a nice "bonus" visit for you guys if you end up being able to make it down for a guest appearance at the PPH!!



He doesn't work on weekends, so the 12th he'd be free to the etent of my knowledge, and the same goes for weekdays after work (which was what happened on Friday during that trip that wasn't that long ago but feels decades ago).

Aw, I'm getting all kinds of excited. I would really love to make it down twice. How funny would that be? To go from thinking I would never get to do a Disneyland Christmas until I stopped working retail and now I'm plotting out ways to do 2 in one year? Well, considering how my hopes of a Halloween Time trip panned out ...


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Assuming you haven't seen it, Jazz - I think you'd like "Love, Actually." Aside from Rachael Q's endorsement of it, and mine, I know of two other DIS'ers - bumbershoot and WazowskiLOVER (Jasmine) - who love it too!



I, too, _love_ this movie and is one of my favorites to watch every year. I just love how the movie explores the different kinds of loves people experience and it all takes place during Christmas. I can't wait for my DD(15) to be a bit older so I can share this wonderful movie with her. So add me to the list of DIS'ers that love this movie.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E. I am sorry that you will have to skip Halloween Time this year, but your reasoning and plans for the year ahead sound great to me!! I am so happy that you can get a four day trip at your favorite time of the year. You should have a great time and be sure to make a TR. I assume that you are going by yourself, or are you going with anyone?


----------



## klexen

Belle Ella said:


> He doesn't work on weekends, so the 12th he'd be free to the etent of my knowledge, and the same goes for weekdays after work (which was what happened on Friday during that trip that wasn't that long ago but feels decades ago).
> 
> Aw, I'm getting all kinds of excited. I would really love to make it down twice. How funny would that be? To go from thinking I would never get to do a Disneyland Christmas until I stopped working retail and now I'm plotting out ways to do 2 in one year? Well, considering how my hopes of a Halloween Time trip panned out ...


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> He doesn't work on weekends, so the 12th he'd be free to the etent of my knowledge, and the same goes for weekdays after work (which was what happened on Friday during that trip that wasn't that long ago but feels decades ago).
> 
> Aw, I'm getting all kinds of excited. I would really love to make it down twice. How funny would that be? To go from thinking I would never get to do a Disneyland Christmas until I stopped working retail and now I'm plotting out ways to do 2 in one year? Well, considering how my hopes of a Halloween Time trip panned out ...



I'd say your Halloween Time trip turned out pretty well!!  And that Halloween visit paved the way for the Christmas visit(s).

Well, if you are able to make it pre-Christmas, you will have a rare chance (that a lot of DIS'ers won't get to have) to witness DLR before the holiday and after the holiday - in the same year - and be able to directly compare crowd levels and overall levels of "magic."  You'll get extra bonuses like Santa appearing in more places and carolers strolling about DLR pre-Christmas, and then post-Christmas you will get that pre-New Year's excitement that's in the air.  As quirky as December can be, you may even get two different weather experiences - one dry and one rainy.



funatdisney said:


> I, too, _love_ this movie and is one of my favorites to watch every year. I just love how the movie explores the different kinds of loves people experience and it all takes place during Christmas. I can't wait for my DD(15) to be a bit older so I can share this wonderful movie with her. So add me to the list of DIS'ers that love this movie.



Hi, Liza!!  Yay - another "Love Actually" fan!!  I'm excited to see it tonight.  You're right - it's a very clever movie in that it explores all different types of love, and it even refers to 9/11 and the "love" that people had for each other that day when the Twin Towers fell (Hugh Grant mentions it in his voiceover).  Plus, it's very funny in parts, and kind of sad and touching in other parts. The acting and writing are top-notch.  It's a bonus that it's set against a holiday backdrop - which just makes it all the more charming - but really, it works as a Valentine's Day movie, too.



funatdisney said:


> Sherry E. I am sorry that you will have to skip Halloween Time this year, but your reasoning and plans for the year ahead sound great to me!! I am so happy that you can get a four day trip at your favorite time of the year. You should have a great time and be sure to make a TR. I assume that you are going by yourself, or are you going with anyone?



Thank you!  I am sooo sad that I am missing Halloween Time this year.  I keep thinking to myself, "There's one week left of the season.  Is there any way I could just....any way at all...?"  But it just doesn't seem like it's in the cards this year.  This is all the more reason why I pray that my holiday trip goes off without a hitch - I couldn't bear it if I had to miss both Halloween and Christmas time this year.  I only wish I could make my Christmas trip even longer (to make up for missing out on so much time last year), but I will be happy if I can pull off what I've already booked!  Baby steps!!

I am planning on going solo, more than likely.  I, of course, told my friend Shawn, who usually goes along on these trips with me, about it - and she didn't reply or comment one way or the other.  So I am taking that as a 'no.'  She has not seemed all that interested in going to DLR since last year, and so I will go without her.  With any luck she will be able to at least come and meet me for breakfast or dinner or something - since she lives 5 minutes from DLR and it would be silly not to.  Also, I have other friends (who usually join us each year) who will most likely come out and meet me for dinner one night.  But my name is the only name on the PPH reservation. 

There's a small chance that Belle Elle (Jazz) will mosey on down to Anaheim while I'm there, so I wouldn't be totally solo for the entire time if she did (only some of the time), but I'm okay if I am.  She won't know until a couple of weeks before-hand, so I will just proceed as though I am going solo!!  That's my plan!  I just picked the dates I thought would be good (despite the early closing on 12/13 and 12/14), and anything else that falls into place after that is icing on the cake!!

Liza, you're doing your DLR holiday trip in November, right?


----------



## Rachael Q

Sherry E said:


> December weather in SoCal is uncertain.  My personal feeling is that it's going to be extra chilly this year.  Just a hunch - obviously, I have no scientific basis for thinking that!  The weather has, as tdash said, been so odd this year.  It's been mega, inferno-type hot out of nowhere (113-degree hot).  It's been cool and drizzly when it should be 90 degrees.  I just think we haven't had a really good, cold December in a long time so it's overdue!!



All the weather reports for up here are that La Nina is on her way and that we are in for a long cold winter. Great for skiers and snowboarders. Sucks for me. Good thing we will be in Australia for months of it. Hopefully the worst will be over by the time we get back.


----------



## love2go2disney2




----------



## Goofy_Mom

We are leaving in one month for our Holiday themed Disneyland vacation.  I have a question for all the seasoned holiday goers.  The candy canes they make at the candy palace, when do they start and how do I get a voucher (if they are still doing it like that)?  I tried to call the candy hotline, but it's a recording with what they're making to mid September (they're a little behind).


----------



## SueTGGR

Goofy_Mom said:


> We are leaving in one month for our Holiday themed Disneyland vacation.  I have a question for all the seasoned holiday goers.  The candy canes they make at the candy palace, when do they start and how do I get a voucher (if they are still doing it like that)?  I tried to call the candy hotline, but it's a recording with what they're making to mid September (they're a little behind).


Funny, I just came over to this thread (thank you Sherry putting Christmas in my head before I got finished with Halloween super thread & our trip for the party ) to see if they had posted the dates for the candy canes yet. Since we had so much fun with our Halloween visit we are thinking about going mid-Dec but this time DH wants to get candy canes. We keep missing them.  So we are going to try and plan around them this trip. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> There's a small chance that Belle Elle (Jazz) will mosey on down to Anaheim while I'm there, so I wouldn't be totally solo for the entire time if she did (only some of the time), but I'm okay if I am.  She won't know until a couple of weeks before-hand, so I will just proceed as though I am going solo!!  That's my plan!  I just picked the dates I thought would be good (despite the early closing on 12/13 and 12/14), and anything else that falls into place after that is icing on the cake!!



I know BE is hoping it's more than just a small chance that she'll mosey on down to pester you!  Although she knows how to scuttle off when solo time is warranted! I just wish our schedules didn't come out so late, although within the next 2 weeks I should get an idea if my schedule is going to stay the same on a weekly basis. We all usually work specific days, it's just a question of what my days will be. So, here's top hoping that my schedule will stay loaded towards the end of the week, not the beginning ...

I have to say, the pull of getting to see the difference of _before_ and _after_ Christmas is so strong! And since I'll be getting an AP in December to begin with, it will already pay for itself in a 2 week period!


----------



## where's_my_prince

just wanted to say, the christmas merch is out at DL! and it is SUPER CUTE!!!! i'll see if i can remember to take pics tommorow


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> just wanted to say, the christmas merch is out at DL! and it is SUPER CUTE!!!! i'll see if i can remember to take pics tommorow



Ooooh! Please do. I gotta scope out some possible Christmas gifts to get (even if they might be a little late )


----------



## Rachael Q

where's_my_prince said:


> just wanted to say, the christmas merch is out at DL! and it is SUPER CUTE!!!! i'll see if i can remember to take pics tommorow



Please do.  I can't wait to see the Christmas stuff, and start planning my shopping list.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

where's_my_prince said:


> just wanted to say, the christmas merch is out at DL! and it is SUPER CUTE!!!! i'll see if i can remember to take pics tommorow



 Yay!! I'd love to see some photos too, if you have time


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Are you doing a TR for your WDW trip this year?  I can't wait to hear about it!  There are several people from this side of the board who are venturing to Orlando this year - Bumbershoot and Bret (mvf-m11c) among them.



I plan to do a trip report.  If I didn't I wouldn't have any excuse to take pics of all our food   Will you be doing one too??


----------



## NewbieMouse

FYI - They are giving out Christmas dining info on the dining line. The only special meal Christmas Eve is a NY striploin buffet at Plaza Inn, but Christmas Day there are many choices for special meals - Goofy's Kitchen, Plaza Inn, Rainforest Cafe, PCH Grill, Ariel's Grotto, DLH and Carnation Cafe.


----------



## tksbaskets

NewbieMouse said:


> FYI - They are giving out Christmas dining info on the dining line. The only special meal Christmas Eve is a NY striploin buffet at Plaza Inn, but Christmas Day there are many choices for special meals - Goofy's Kitchen, Plaza Inn, Rainforest Cafe, PCH Grill, Ariel's Grotto, DLH and Carnation Cafe.



Good Lord!  I'd better stop looking at the DIS boards and call to make dining reservations.  Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## where's_my_prince

ok i apologize for the quality of these photos i took them on my phone, and i was so annoyed by the crappy way they turned out i only took four pics.














and my personal favorite.......





i love those mickey snowmen sooo much!


----------



## goldies 5

Those are not crappy.  Thanks for posting.  Does anyone know what the Holiday  sweatshirts look like this year?


----------



## where's_my_prince

goldies 5 said:


> Those are not crappy.  Thanks for posting.  Does anyone know what the Holiday  sweatshirts look like this year?



man i was gonna take a pic, but didnt its gray, the image is really cute. im going back friday so i'll def take a pic for you


----------



## PHXscuba

Mickey snowmen ... I am in  !! My kitchen is all done in snowmen, so I might have to get one of those little fuzzy guys to go along with my theme.

Thanks to Where's My Prince for the photos! We want to see more!

PHXscuba


----------



## summer0407

I am going to have to get a mickey snowman for sure! Thanks for posting those photos!


----------



## billwendy

Those Mickey Snowmen are adorable!!!

Any pictures of the pillow pals I have heard to be around??? Pluto I hear???


----------



## where's_my_prince

billwendy said:


> Those Mickey Snowmen are adorable!!!
> 
> Any pictures of the pillow pals I have heard to be around??? Pluto I hear???



ill take a picture of the pillow pals on friday =) yes they have pluto, Eeyore, and one more...i think tigger.


----------



## goldies 5

Thanks- Where's_ my_prince.  I was really hoping to see the kids sweatshirts too,  if you can get a shot.  
Thank you so much.
Kim


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, where's_my_prince, for posting photos!

And keep in mind, everyone - there will be tons and tons of merchandise.  Way too much to photograph all of it.  You won't be able to escape holiday merchandise in the parks when you're there.  This is only October - there is lots more to come between now and November 12th.  There will be many, many sweatshirts.  There will be many Mickey snowman items.  There will be dishware and magnets and all kinds of pins and ornaments and t-shirts.  Just a plethora of things!  This is only the tip of the iceberg.





Rachael Q said:


> All the weather reports for up here are that La Nina is on her way and that we are in for a long cold winter. Great for skiers and snowboarders. Sucks for me. Good thing we will be in Australia for months of it. Hopefully the worst will be over by the time we get back.



Yes, exactly.  La Nina!  I think we will have a cold December-January-February (cold for California, anyway)!!



SueTGGR said:


> Funny, I just came over to this thread (*thank you Sherry putting Christmas in my head before I got finished with Halloween super thread & our trip for the party :*love to see if they had posted the dates for the candy canes yet. Since we had so much fun with our Halloween visit we are thinking about going mid-Dec but this time DH wants to get candy canes. We keep missing them.  So we are going to try and plan around them this trip.
> Later,
> Sue



You're welcome!!  Hee hee!  



tksbaskets said:


> I plan to do a trip report.  If I didn't I wouldn't have any excuse to take pics of all our food   Will you be doing one too??



I may.  If I do, it will just be tacked on to the end of my existing mega-TR.



NewbieMouse said:


> FYI - They are giving out Christmas dining info on the dining line. The only special meal Christmas Eve is a NY striploin buffet at Plaza Inn, but Christmas Day there are many choices for special meals - Goofy's Kitchen, Plaza Inn, Rainforest Cafe, PCH Grill, Ariel's Grotto, DLH and Carnation Cafe.



Oooh...that's great information to know, Newbie!!  So many people ask about meals on the actual holiday, so this gives them a wide variety of options!  Thank you so much for filling us in on that!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> We are leaving in one month for our Holiday themed Disneyland vacation.  I have a question for all the seasoned holiday goers.  The candy canes they make at the candy palace, when do they start and how do I get a voucher (if they are still doing it like that)?  I tried to call the candy hotline, but it's a recording with what they're making to mid September (they're a little behind).



Take a look at Page 61 of this thread - it starts off with a question about the candy canes, and some folks offer input.  And I also posted a link on that page to a Candy Cane thread from a long time ago.  Here is the link to Page 61:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37507821&highlight=guy+fieri#post37507821


----------



## billwendy

where's_my_prince said:


> ill take a picture of the pillow pals on friday =) yes they have pluto, Eeyore, and one more...i think tigger.




AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see them!!! I love all 3 - how much are they???

Thanks so much!!!

Im arriving 11/13...will people be wearing their Christmas shirts yet???? Should I pack my santa Mickey shirt??


----------



## where's_my_prince

billwendy said:


> AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see them!!! I love all 3 - how much are they???
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Im arriving 11/13...will people be wearing their Christmas shirts yet???? Should I pack my santa Mickey shirt??



i think they around 25 dollars, the eeyore one is super cute!!

umm i think christmas decor goes up early- mid november. and usually when the decor goes up, people start breaking out the christmas shirts


----------



## where's_my_prince

Pictures:
-Pillow Pals
- Adult Holiday Sweatshirt
-Kids Holiday Sweatshirt

anything else?


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, where's_my_prince, for posting photos!
> 
> And keep in mind, everyone - there will be tons and tons of merchandise.  Way too much to photograph all of it.  You won't be able to escape holiday merchandise in the parks when you're there.  This is only October - there is lots more to come between now and November 12th.  There will be many, many sweatshirts.  There will be many Mickey snowman items.  There will be dishware and magnets and all kinds of pins and ornaments and t-shirts.  Just a plethora of things!  This is only the tip of the iceberg.


 oh i hope they have more mickey snowman!!! didn't someone on this board say they were going to make a mickey snowman popcorn bucket? i hope that rumor is true!!!


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> oh i hope they have more mickey snowman!!! didn't someone on this board say they were going to make a mickey snowman popcorn bucket? i hope that rumor is true!!!



It wouldn't surprise me if they did that.  The Mickey snowman pops up on lots of things, from t-shirts to magnets to pins to mugs to snowglobes - he's everywhere during the holidays.  We will start to see a lot more things appear in the shops in the next couple of weeks.

I know what I'm interested in seeing - but it may not come out until November - last year there were these miniature lighted sculptures/figures of some of the buildings on Main Street, like the Emporium and City Hall and something else.  They were mini-holiday versions of the buildings (much like the mini-ToonTown light up houses they made in the '90s).  I did not see these Main Street buildings in 2007 or 2008.  And I missed them last year because I didn't go in any shops other than Pooh's Corner.  I saw photos of them, though.

Can you look for the mini-Main Street light-up buildings?  Those are great collectibles!

Also, can you check to see if any of the "gingerbread cookie" items are being sold again this year?  I posted photos earlier in this thread of all of my cookie collectibles that I got in 2007, but they also sold them in 2008, and I think they were still selling a couple of gingerbread cookie souvenirs last year - things like gingerbread Mickey and Minnie magnets, a Mickey cookie ornament, a Castle cookie ornament, a cookie snowglobe, a cookie picture frame, etc.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if they did that.  The Mickey snowman pops up on lots of things, from t-shirts to magnets to pins to mugs to snowglobes - he's everywhere during the holidays.  We will start to see a lot more things appear in the shops in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I know what I'm interested in seeing - but it may not come out until November - last year there were these miniature lighted sculptures/figures of some of the buildings on Main Street, like the Emporium and City Hall and something else.  They were mini-holiday versions of the buildings (much like the mini-ToonTown light up houses they made in the '90s).  I did not see these Main Street buildings in 2007 or 2008.  And I missed them last year because I didn't go in any shops other than Pooh's Corner.  I saw photos of them, though.
> 
> Can you look for the mini-Main Street light-up buildings?  Those are great collectibles!
> 
> Also, can you check to see if any of the "gingerbread cookie" items are being sold again this year?  I posted photos earlier in this thread of all of my cookie collectibles that I got in 2007, but they also sold them in 2008, and I think they were still selling a couple of gingerbread cookie souvenirs last year - things like gingerbread Mickey and Minnie magnets, a Mickey cookie ornament, a Castle cookie ornament, a cookie snowglobe, a cookie picture frame, etc.


 oh yes i know what your talking about like the traditional little christmas villages, but a main street version. i actually have a Christmas Story village.
and ill definitley look for the gingerbread mickey because i want some of that stuff for myself as well!


----------



## Rachael Q

Great photos. Thank you.  I love the Santa Hats. I'm doing a Santa 5k run the first weekend in December, it would be fun to wear one of those during the run. We won't be at DL until after the run. I see a call to Delivears in my future.


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so I have a question.  Since we aren't going to make it down this year and I am still wanting to make this Christmas to highlight a little of the Disney spirit that I will carry over into all of next years holidays, are all of the items in the gift shops only available on site or can you get them through the online disney store?  If not the online store, is there another place online that I could purchase some of the items for the girls?  I am planning on starting the majic of Disney this Christmas with a few Disney gifts, then I am going to do a clever little saying or clue for them to be watching for the next holiday for some more Mickey magic.  Then on St. Patricks Day I will incorporate green into the magic and give them another item (may be a Disney gift card or another gift such as a shirt or sweater to wear while we are there).  There will then be another clue like note for Valentines Day...and so on and so forth...up until we leave on December 18th to spend from Dec. 19-27 at the PPH in a 1bdr suite.  So, I am hoping that it will be magical.  The girls are already planning next spring and summer on doing a number of bake sales, kool-aid stands, maybe some car washes, pop can drives, doing yard work, walking dogs, and anything else they can do to earn money.  They aren't quite old enough to babysit yet, but they can do all the other things that I listed and they are so so excited to do their own fundraisers to pay for souveniers.  Whatever they make will be theirs to buy whatever they want at DL, that could be snacks treats souvenier or whatever their little hearts desire.


----------



## cseca

Hi guys,
Just curious, anybody tried the dining line today?
I've been waiting for over 30min  and still going...
I'll have to do this for the next 5 days and I don't think I have enough minutes on my phone to wait this long everytime...


----------



## where's_my_prince

someone on the halloween thread said there's already snow on the castle!!!!!


----------



## merrrydeath

where's_my_prince said:


> someone on the halloween thread said there's already snow on the castle!!!!!



Even before actual Halloween is over?! That's crazy! I love it


----------



## scrappinbear78

bumpedy bump bump bump bump....

Just giving a friendly bump to move us on up the page.  With the crazy weather that is going on in the states right now, I hope that everyone is safe and that no one has suffered any major damages to property or personal items.  I know here in Oregon it is cold and rainy and our mountains have already gotten a couple feet of snow just in 2 days.  Don't remember the last time this has happened in Oct...definatly feels like winter today.


----------



## smiley_face2

merrrydeath said:


> Even before actual Halloween is over?! That's crazy! I love it



There are parts of North America getting snow and frost already...who sings that song that goes "hello country bumpkin...hows the frost out on the pumpkin?".... Lol... they should have put some snow on the giant pumpkins too!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Can't wait till we get to the Holiday season and see all the Christmas decorations. Now all of a sudden, one of my old friends who nows lives in SoCal wants me to visit her in December and go to DL during the Holiday season. She wants to reconnect since we know each other in High School. I told her that I would be down there in mid November but she will be out of town for a business trip. The date that I would have chosen if I went back down to DL is December 3-5. But that is during CP and I know it will be very crowded. I couldn't do it during the weekdays since I coach a basketball team and can't do it the 2nd week which I would do since I am going to WDW. Plus I was not planning on going to DL during Christmas week or New Years Eve since it will be even worse than the summer times. It would be nice to go and visit her, but with my limited time, I just can't see myself going to DL in December.

It would be nice to go back to DL during the Holiday since now SW Airlines now has the deal for $30 one way to SNA. I can't resist that price for a one way to OC, but since I am going in mid Nov to DL and than to WDW the 2nd week of December, I know that is a lot of trips to do in just two months when you are not a local.

I just don't know what to do, I would love to go down there for a quick trip before I head to WDW. But since I have no time, I have to say  to her that I can't go down to LA. Maybe I just need some more encouragement from you other DISers if I should do this or not?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

mvf-m11c said:


> Can't wait till we get to the Holiday season and see all the Christmas decorations. Now all of a sudden, one of my old friends who nows lives in SoCal wants me to visit her in December and go to DL during the Holiday season. She wants to reconnect since we know each other in High School. I told her that I would be down there in mid November but she will be out of town for a business trip. The date that I would have chosen if I went back down to DL is December 3-5. But that is during CP and I know it will be very crowded. I couldn't do it during the weekdays since I coach a basketball team and can't do it the 2nd week which I would do since I am going to WDW. Plus I was not planning on going to DL during Christmas week or New Years Eve since it will be even worse than the summer times. It would be nice to go and visit her, but with my limited time, I just can't see myself going to DL in December.
> 
> It would be nice to go back to DL during the Holiday since now SW Airlines now has the deal for $30 one way to SNA. I can't resist that price for a one way to OC, but since I am going in mid Nov to DL and than to WDW the 2nd week of December, I know that is a lot of trips to do in just two months when you are not a local.
> 
> I just don't know what to do, I would love to go down there for a quick trip before I head to WDW. But since I have no time, I have to say  to her that I can't go down to LA. Maybe I just need some more encouragement from you other DISers if I should do this or not?



I think that's to much stress to be had when you're on vacation.  I know another christmas time trip would be nice, but it sounds like the planets are not in  line enough to pull it off.  I hate to say it, but why not wait until Feburary?  Weather will be nice, crowds will be light, and most of the rides are still running.


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> There are parts of North America getting snow and frost already...who sings that song that goes "hello country bumpkin...hows the frost out on the pumpkin?".... Lol... they should have put some snow on the giant pumpkins too!



I agree - it's not out of the question for it to be snowing in Fall in various places.  The snow on the Castle does not bother me - and I think it would be really cool to see snow on the pumpkins too!  If the enormous Christmas trees were already up around DLR, that would be a bit much, but the snow is not such a big deal.  Besides, they won't actually turn on the icicle lights and make it the Winter Castle until November 12th!!

And Halloween Time is almost over!


----------



## OctoberDisney

We totally scored on the awesome Southwest deal!  Yay!  

We are going to tell the kids we are driving and then head to the airport...they will be sooooo excited!


----------



## OctoberDisney

Hey where's my ticker!?


----------



## where's_my_prince

the duffy facebook just posted the Duffy christmas costume coming out, and me being a huge duffy fan had to post it here it makes me even more excited for christmas!


----------



## jemilah

so cute! 50 days for me , I am so fricken excited


----------



## scrappinbear78

Now that the cold is happening, just want to curl up with some warm broth and my blankie.  I don't know if my last question got lost, but are the items that are for sale in the souvenier shops available for purchase online?  I am going to try and make it a Disney year starting with Christmas this year.  We are going to give the kids Christmas gifts that are Disney related and then with every holiday give them more things that are Disney related, from shirts to gift cards and other things that they can use while we are there next holiday season.  We want to build the excitment up and give them little hints here and there.  Plus they are going to be doing bake sales, kool-aid lemonaid stands, walking dogs, yard work, and anything else they can do to earn some extra money this summer and all of it is going to go for their souveniers while we are there.  We have rebooked and will be there next year from Dec. 19-27 in a 1bd suit at PPH.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> I think that's to much stress to be had when you're on vacation.  I know another christmas time trip would be nice, but it sounds like the planets are not in  line enough to pull it off.  I hate to say it, but why not wait until Feburary?  Weather will be nice, crowds will be light, and most of the rides are still running.



I was thinking of the same thing of not going in December and choose between January and February. I would like to go on a Friday thru Sunday so we would be able to see RDCT if they are running on the weekends. I told her that it is just out of my way to go back to DL during the Holiday season and thought it would be nice to see her during another time of the year. It would be nice to try another different month, but I was also thinking of going in May when Star Tours 2 and the Little Mermaid ride are officially opened. That might be a bad idea since it would be really crowded.


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> the duffy facebook just posted the Duffy christmas costume coming out, and me being a huge duffy fan had to post it here it makes me even more excited for christmas!



Very cute! Now, you're totally not going to be buying this or anything, huh?


----------



## where's_my_prince

Belle Ella said:


> Very cute! Now, you're totally not going to be buying this or anything, huh?



hehe maybeeee:


----------



## specialks

scrappinbear78 said:


> Now that the cold is happening, just want to curl up with some warm broth and my blankie.  I don't know if my last question got lost, but are the items that are for sale in the souvenier shops available for purchase online?  I am going to try and make it a Disney year starting with Christmas this year.  We are going to give the kids Christmas gifts that are Disney related and then with every holiday give them more things that are Disney related, from shirts to gift cards and other things that they can use while we are there next holiday season.  We want to build the excitment up and give them little hints here and there.  Plus they are going to be doing bake sales, kool-aid lemonaid stands, walking dogs, yard work, and anything else they can do to earn some extra money this summer and all of it is going to go for their souveniers while we are there.  We have rebooked and will be there next year from Dec. 19-27 in a 1bd suit at PPH.



You can try to contact DelivEARS.
(800) 362-4533


----------



## Rachael Q

scrappinbear78 said:


> Now that the cold is happening, just want to curl up with some warm broth and my blankie.  I don't know if my last question got lost, but are the items that are for sale in the souvenier shops available for purchase online?  I am going to try and make it a Disney year starting with Christmas this year.  We are going to give the kids Christmas gifts that are Disney related and then with every holiday give them more things that are Disney related, from shirts to gift cards and other things that they can use while we are there next holiday season.  We want to build the excitment up and give them little hints here and there.  Plus they are going to be doing bake sales, kool-aid lemonaid stands, walking dogs, yard work, and anything else they can do to earn some extra money this summer and all of it is going to go for their souveniers while we are there.  We have rebooked and will be there next year from Dec. 19-27 in a 1bd suit at PPH.



The Disney Store does carry some theme park merchandise.
http://www.disneystore.com/theme-park-products/mn/1001081/

They also have just started stocking their holiday store, although it's not necessarily from the parks.
http://www.disneystore.com/holiday/theme-park-products/mn/1000882+1001081/

I'm glad to see you rebooked your holiday trip for next year.


----------



## tdashgirl

Posted a separate thread, but figured I'd post here too just in case someone here knows about it:



> I've been keeping my eye on the DLR calendar for a possible December trip; today I noticed on the DtD district section, Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen has "Holiday Gingerbread House Building Workshops, 12pm-2pm" for a couple of the weekend dates. There's a link, but it just takes you to the Ralph Brennan DtD webpage. What's the scoop on this? How much, is it worth it, etc?


----------



## merrrydeath

smiley_face2 said:


> There are parts of North America getting snow and frost already...who sings that song that goes "hello country bumpkin...hows the frost out on the pumpkin?".... Lol... they should have put some snow on the giant pumpkins too!



Snow on pumpkins! Now that I like. That would be really cute.


----------



## Sherry E

I think I am almost more eager and curious to hear about whether there are any traces of Christmas appearing in DCA than in DL!  Am I the only one?  I have to know if those candy cane stripes on CALIFORNIA will make one last appearance before the letters are taken down forever!!  And will they do one last decoration of the Golden Gate Bridge before they tear it down?  They usually hang garland, lights and wreaths on it.  Or will they just ignore all of that and have a very un-holiday-ish DCA this year?

We know that Disneyland will be amazing in terms of an all-out Christmas celebration, in every corner of the park, in every shop and restaurant, etc.  It's always fully decked out everywhere.  And DTD, as well as all the hotels, will be decked out too.  California Adventure, however, is the great unknown this year.  It's a big question mark now, after we saw what was done (or not done) for Halloween Time.  

True, the CM I spoke to last week (who booked my hotel room) said that the holidays are "very special" at Disneyland, and she seemed to think that DCA would not be neglected in terms of decor and displays in shops and things.  But this same CM also admitted that she was surprised to see that Candy Corn Acres had not returned to DCA this year for Halloween Time.  And she admitted that DCA is very wrapped up with WoC and ElecTRONica this year, as well as the ongoing construction.

Last year there were garland bells and candy canes in the Hollywood Backlot area.  And we know Santa had his photo spot in Paradise Pier.  So I cannot wait for someone to hurry and get to the park in the days leading up to 11/12 and report back to us on what they see (or don't see) in DCA!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sherry E said:


> I think I am almost more eager and curious to hear about whether there are any traces of Christmas appearing in DCA than in DL!  Am I the only one?  I have to know if those candy cane stripes on CALIFORNIA will make one last appearance before the letters are taken down forever!!  And will they do one last decoration of the Golden Gate Bridge before they tear it down?  They usually hang garland, lights and wreaths on it.  Or will they just ignore all of that and have a very un-holiday-ish DCA this year?
> 
> We know that Disneyland will be amazing in terms of an all-out Christmas celebration, in every corner of the park, in every shop and restaurant, etc.  It's always fully decked out everywhere.  And DTD, as well as all the hotels, will be decked out too.  California Adventure, however, is the great unknown this year.  It's a big question mark now, after we saw what was done (or not done) for Halloween Time.
> 
> True, the CM I spoke to last week (who booked my hotel room) said that the holidays are "very special" at Disneyland, and she seemed to think that DCA would not be neglected in terms of decor and displays in shops and things.  But this same CM also admitted that she was surprised to see that Candy Corn Acres had not returned to DCA this year for Halloween Time.  And she admitted that DCA is very wrapped up with WoC and ElecTRONica this year, as well as the ongoing construction.
> 
> Last year there were garland bells and candy canes in the Hollywood Backlot area.  And we know Santa had his photo spot in Paradise Pier.  So I cannot wait for someone to hurry and get to the park in the days leading up to 11/12 and report back to us on what they see (or don't see) in DCA!!



I'll be there in the week leading up to Nov. 12 and I will make sure to post back here about DCA and the Christmas stuff


----------



## scrappinbear78

Thanks for answering my question about murchandise.  I already have a list going that I will be purchasing...I can't wait.  I also can't wait to start reading and looking at everyones pictures from this year's season.  Will be interesting to see what we would have seen this year.  It does sound like with the weather, all the construction and the what ifs...that for it being our first and possibly only trip ever to DL...that next year is probably going to be better than this year.  I don't know how visible all the construction work actually is, but I know that I can't stand all the congestion that is usually caused by it.  I don't know if it will be almost done by next year or not, but there is a chance that the weather will be different though.    I also never know, the weather could turn out to be very mild this year even though we are going through a very very cold snap right now with enough snow falling on our mountains since Sunday that they are talking about opening them on Friday....only the 4th time they have opened them Halloween weekend since 1954.  Either way, I know we will have a blast next year (as long as it isn't pouring down rain...then if it is, it will be miserable and won't get to do much at all)

Anyway, also get on here only goin gto write one or 2 sentances and end up with a pretty big paragraph.  One of these days it will be a short response.


----------



## Sherry E

Littleprincess2010 said:


> I'll be there in the week leading up to Nov. 12 and I will make sure to post back here about DCA and the Christmas stuff



Littleprincess2010 - 

That would be great if you can post here live from the scene!!  Over in the Halloween thread, we were all waiting on the edge of our seats to hear back from our 'person on the scene' to report back and tell us what was at DLR in terms of decor, merchandise and food when the season began (in fact, even a couple of days before Halloween Time began)!  I mean, literally, we were waiting for any morsel of information coming to us live from DLR and I think we were all jumping up and down with glee when some information trickled in (courtesy of VictoriaAndMatt)!  It was like waiting for an astronaut to report back to you from another planet to tell you if he found water or life!  Or like the Mars Rover!!  You sit there and wait for any little beep or gurgle from the Mars Rover to let you know what's happening on the Red Planet and what was found in the soil samples!!

So we need someone to be our DLR Holiday Rover!!

It was interesting to hear about whether or not there were any new decorations out on the start date of Halloween Time (9/17) that were not there the day before. In other words, did anything change overnight from 9/16 to 9/17 or did everything look the same.

One of the big things I am curious about in DCA - other than what I mentioned last night - is A Bug's Land.  There is really no reason why they should avoid putting the usual Christmas decorations in A Bug's Land.  It's not in the way of anything they are currently working on, construction-wise.

But, if my theory is correct that Disney decided to kind of scale down the holidays in DCA this year to keep the spotlight/focus on World of Color and also ElecTRONica, we might not see any giant Christmas bulbs in A Bug's Land this year.  Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Im getting a special package on my phone so my full data plan will be good in the US  (Im in Canada) so I can post updates while standing in lines right from my phone!! Im so excited to see things changing, although I am sure that a lot will have already changed by the time I get there on the 7th. 

9 days until we leave!! 

ETA: I won't be able to upload photos from my phone, but I will try to have them up daily on my Trip Report (See link below  )


----------



## Sherry E

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Im getting a special package on my phone so my full data plan will be good in the US  (Im in Canada) so I can post updates while standing in lines right from my phone!! Im so excited to see things changing, although I am sure that a lot will have already changed by the time I get there on the 7th.
> 
> 9 days until we leave!!
> 
> ETA: I won't be able to upload photos from my phone, but I will try to have them up daily on my Trip Report (See link below  )



Be sure to post some photos here in this thread for us, too, if you can!  Since this is where everyone is coming for holiday info and photos, you will have a very captive audience!

Because they have already started the slow process of getting some of the merchandise in the shops and putting the snow on the Castle at DLR - and IASW is already closed to receive its holiday overlay - I think mostly everything will be up and out by when you arrive on the 7th.  I don't know, though - see with Halloween Time, it's easier to tell what's out and what's not out yet because there is not that much of it in the scheme of things and it's easy to keep track of.  

For Christmas at DLR, it may appear that everything is up 5 days in advance, but really, it will be hard to tell if every shop and restaurant are fully decorated already, if every single Christmas tree is in place, or if every decoration that was up last year is up this year - because there is just so much to find!!  It will be plenty Christmasy, though!!

I'm guessing that the decoration process will be probably 90% complete when you arrive, and then on 11/12, all the stuff like IASW Holiday, the Winter Castle, the snow on Main Street, Santa, the carolers, etc. will be on and out in full force!! There will probably be a few nips and tucks done in the overnight hours between 11/11 and 11/12, or maybe overnight from 11/10 to 11/11 - tests, trial runs and that sort of thing.


----------



## Ariel224

On my little Holiday Tour Thread, I've decided to compile reservation dates and times for those going on the Tour.  Please come join in if you would like your details added to the list.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Give it a bump and here are more pics during the Holiday season. Here are some pics of the Christmas lights and decorations at NOS.


----------



## merrrydeath

Beauuuutiful pictures. Almost made me drool... I know that's weird.


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

Love the pics!!


----------



## Sherry E

Ooooooh!!!!  I love those photos^^.  I wanna hurry up and get to DLR!!!  I can't wait to be immersed in the holiday splendor again!!!  I wish I could get there sooner than December 12th, but I won't push my luck.  I'll be fortunate if I can even pull off my trip, let alone trying to upset the universe and get there a month early!!


----------



## tinkermell

Sherry, 

I was reading a little ways back, and you mentioned starting a new thread with a ToC. I think you could start one now.  It's really not too late, and things are just now getting going for the holidays. You know what I mean?

Being a moderator, can you move some of the information from here, to a new site? And if you did do it now, we would not expect it to be done overnight.  Little by little would be good. 

I just get frustrated, when I'm looking for something like the Candy Canes, or the Candlelight Processional, and I can't remember what post I saw them on. 

Just a thought! 
Have a good day!


----------



## Sherry E

tinkermell said:


> Sherry,
> 
> I was reading a little ways back, and you mentioned starting a new thread with a ToC. I think you could start one now.  It's really not too late, and things are just now getting going for the holidays. You know what I mean?
> 
> Being a moderator, can you move some of the information from here, to a new site? And if you did do it now, we would not expect it to be done overnight.  Little by little would be good.
> 
> I just get frustrated, when I'm looking for something like the Candy Canes, or the Candlelight Processional, and I can't remember what post I saw them on.
> 
> Just a thought!
> Have a good day!



I want to wait a bit longer.  I already have it all mapped out.  It's way too much work to copy a lot of things from this thread and move it to a new thread right now (if it were not, I would have done that for Halloween Time, Part 2)!  I will be busy with keeping the Table of Contents in Part 2 updated when it gets started.  

The thing is, people are just now planning or starting to plan their trips and this thread is fully developed already - it's in the main Info sticky at the top of the page - complete with lovely photos and tons of information.  It makes sense that they would come here to look over everything.  A new thread won't have anything in it yet.  It all has to be timed out right.  I did it with "Halloween Time at DLR - Part 2" and it worked well!

We all just have to hang in there a bit longer!  And by the way, the Search feature for this thread works beautifully!  I have found many things by using Search.  Not the Search feature for the entire board, mind you - but go to the Search This Thread feature.  Type in Candlelight Processional or Candy Canes or whatever it might be, and you will find a list of posts in this thread that mention that subject - many of them get discussed over and over.

And if you cannot find something - I'm pretty good at being able to track down posts and remember where to look for them (i.e., when I found the photos of the GCH tree for KCMike), so I can always help.

But really, the Search This Thread feature is very helpful!!


----------



## kylie71

I'm loving this thread! Thanks!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Im getting a special package on my phone so my full data plan will be good in the US  (Im in Canada) so I can post updates while standing in lines right from my phone!! Im so excited to see things changing, although I am sure that a lot will have already changed by the time I get there on the 7th.
> 
> 9 days until we leave!!
> 
> ETA: I won't be able to upload photos from my phone, but I will try to have them up daily on my Trip Report (See link below  )



Who are you with and what plan did you get? (if you don't mind me asking) I'm with Telus and back in January I got the voice, data, and text passes which cost $50. and signifigantly reduced the cost of using my iphone in the US. I still tried to use it only in wifi areas and there are none of those in the park. I used it maybe 3 or 4 times in a week right in the park. I tried to make calls from the hotel using my telus calling card with a rate of only 7cents per minute. Anyway I ended up with extra charges on my bill of roughly $60. so together with the passes it was over $100 to use it on a very limited basis. I found the data part of it is the worst. even with the pass it's still $1. per MB and 1 MB is not a lot of data! If you have an iphone, reset your data usage stat to 0 before you hit the US border, then you will be able to keep track of just how much you are using.


----------



## tinkermell

Sherry E said:


> I want to wait a bit longer.  I already have it all mapped out.  It's way too much work to copy a lot of things from this thread and move it to a new thread right now (if it were not, I would have done that for Halloween Time, Part 2)!  I will be busy with keeping the Table of Contents in Part 2 updated when it gets started.
> 
> The thing is, people are just now planning or starting to plan their trips and this thread is fully developed already - it's in the main Info sticky at the top of the page - complete with lovely photos and tons of information.  It makes sense that they would come here to look over everything.  A new thread won't have anything in it yet.  It all has to be timed out right.  I did it with "Halloween Time at DLR - Part 2" and it worked well!
> 
> We all just have to hang in there a bit longer!  And by the way, the Search feature for this thread works beautifully!  I have found many things by using Search.  Not the Search feature for the entire board, mind you - but go to the Search This Thread feature.  Type in Candlelight Processional or Candy Canes or whatever it might be, and you will find a list of posts in this thread that mention that subject - many of them get discussed over and over.
> 
> And if you cannot find something - I'm pretty good at being able to track down posts and remember where to look for them (i.e., when I found the photos of the GCH tree for KCMike), so I can always help.
> 
> But really, the Search This Thread feature is very helpful!!


Aww! Thanks Sherry!

I will just have to be more patient! LOL! In the meantime, I will continue to check out this thread for info. 

BTW- I really do appreciate the work and time, all of you moderators put into the DIS! 

Melody


----------



## Littleprincess2010

smiley_face2 said:


> Who are you with and what plan did you get? (if you don't mind me asking) I'm with Telus and back in January I got the voice, data, and text passes which cost $50. and signifigantly reduced the cost of using my iphone in the US. I still tried to use it only in wifi areas and there are none of those in the park. I used it maybe 3 or 4 times in a week right in the park. I tried to make calls from the hotel using my telus calling card with a rate of only 7cents per minute. Anyway I ended up with extra charges on my bill of roughly $60. so together with the passes it was over $100 to use it on a very limited basis. I found the data part of it is the worst. even with the pass it's still $1. per MB and 1 MB is not a lot of data! If you have an iphone, reset your data usage stat to 0 before you hit the US border, then you will be able to keep track of just how much you are using.



Im with Rogers (Hubby is with Telus, but doesnt have a smartphone). The plan is $40 a month for 500mb and a bunch of other stuff. Its a Data Add-on plan and it has the option of paying $10 for 30 days of using my included data in the US. My voice pack will be $40 for 70 min. and a reduced rate after that,  so $50 in total makes me *heart* Rogers.  $110 isn't bad either though, I think thats the going rate if you have a regular data plan through rogers too.


----------



## lapdwife

I'm in the park now for the Tron meet and NOS is looking beautiful. All the large ornaments are up on the balconies. The castles gotten more snow since Monday.


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> I'm in the park now for the Tron meet and NOS is looking beautiful. All the large ornaments are up on the balconies. The castles gotten more snow since Monday.



You know, I must say - up close, that snow never looks that great in the daytime, does it?  From a distance, it's good.  And at night, of course, with the lights, it's amazing.  But when you get real close to it in the light of day, it's kind of interesting.

Anyway, I'm so glad to hear that NOS is getting the holiday makeover - I think NOS is always one of the first places to begin seeing Christmas decorations.  I remember that happened last year and in 2008 too!!


----------



## kylie71

Oh this makes me sooooooo Excited! Thanks LAPDWIFE!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw. I'm so excited. I wish work schedules came out a week or two earlier than they already do. I would love to be able to start officially planning. But we only know into the 2nd week of Nevember!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Can any of the locals take some pictures of the current winter/autumn mix, I'ld love to see the castel and NOS


----------



## mvf-m11c

Can't wait to go to DL next month and get to see all the Christmas decorations around the resort. My little brother is going to DL on Sunday during MHP and all ask him to take some pictures of the Christmas decorations around DL.

Thx for the heads up lapdwife.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Can any of the locals take some pictures of the current winter/autumn mix, I'ld love to see the castel and NOS



Yes!  I agree - I'd love to see one of those rare photos with a piece of Halloween and a piece of Christmas in it!!  Good idea!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Me too! Me too!


----------



## lapdwife

This was Monday... a little holiday cross-over


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics of the snow on SB castle and the Holiday decorations in NOS since we are still in the HalloweenTime.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Thank you Lapdwife!! Those are great!!


----------



## kylie71

Thanks so MUCH! That just adds to our Excitement!!!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Beautiful, thank you!!!


----------



## lapdwife

I'm glad they were enjoyed!   We'll be there Sunday and again Tuesday at DTD and I may just run into the parks quickly to see what's going on.  

NOW... we're in major Christmas Eve brunch deliberations here.  I still have not made that ressie!  We always do Storytellers and this year I'm wondering if we should try Ariel's?  Thoughts???


----------



## amamax2

Oh no, we fell to page two!

Back to page 1 you go thread.


----------



## Sherry E

I can't believe that Halloween Time just flew by and will reach its end tomorrow.

But...in less than 2 weeks it will be officially the Holiday season at DLR - 2010!!  I'm so excited!  I'm not even going to DLR in 2 weeks but I am so excited for the season to begin!!  Time for peppermint ice cream and cupcakes!!  Time for the return of the 700 trees!  Time for decking the halls!  Yaaaaaaaayy!!!!


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

Just 11 more days until DD and I head to Disneyland!!   I am so glad I found this thread - you all have given me so much more to look forward to.  We went during Holiday Time a few years ago and all I really remember is the snow on the castle and after the fireworks and of course all the beautiful decorations, but there's so much we missed. I especially appreciate all the wonderful photos everyone has posted - it's helped make the time go by a little faster!


----------



## Sherry E

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> Just 11 more days until DD and I head to Disneyland!!   I am so glad I found this thread - you all have given me so much more to look forward to.  We went during Holiday Time a few years ago and all I really remember is the snow on the castle and after the fireworks and of course all the beautiful decorations, but there's so much we missed. I especially appreciate all the wonderful photos everyone has posted - it's helped make the time go by a little faster!



I'm so glad you found this thread too!  I know that a lot of people probably come here and get daunted because it's a long thread (without an overview or Table of Contents - which will change when Part 2 gets started!) - and they give up.  

But I think it's soooo worthwhile to scroll through the thread - even without reading it, even though many folks have found that they enjoyed reading it - because the photos are so wonderful.  And if you do read it, the descriptions of why everyone loves the season at DLR are infectious!  This thread has put everyone in a holiday mood since it began last year and all the way through this year (and has inspired more than a few holiday trips, I might add), leading up to DLR Holiday Time 2010!!

There is so much great information here - and many, many fabulous photos - that I think anyone who doesn't tune in is missing out!

Be sure to share your photos with us when you get back!


----------



## SueTGGR

Can someone post the phone # that you can call and hear the treats they are making? The one that would have the recorded message about the candy canes is the one I am after. I am hoping it will change with Nov 1st but  We are still trying to figure out which day to go and we REALLY want to get a candy cane this year.
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Can someone post the phone # that you can call and hear the treats they are making? The one that would have the recorded message about the candy canes is the one I am after. I am hoping it will change with Nov 1st but  We are still trying to figure out which day to go and we REALLY want to get a candy cane this year.
> Thanks!
> Sue



Hi, Sue!

Prettyprincessbelle posted this info last year, in a different thread - I hope the number is still valid!:



> The DL Candy Kitchen has a phone number you can call and the automated message tells you what sweets are available and when. The number is 1-714-781-0112. But when I called yesterday, the message hasn't been updated since October.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Sue!
> 
> Prettyprincessbelle posted this info last year, in a different thread - I hope the number is still valid!:



I just tried calling.  It's late, but since it's an automated line, I figured "What the heck!". The last update was the week of August 29th!    That was even before my last trip over Labor Day weekend!


----------



## SueTGGR

Thank you for the # Sherry & thank you for saving me a call 3tinks! Maybe I will call next week to DLR and see if they give a different #. 
Right now we are contemplating a day in Yosemite. If we go there,we probably won't make the trip down during the holidays.  It is a tough decision.


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Thank you for the # Sherry & thank you for saving me a call 3tinks! Maybe I will call next week to DLR and see if they give a different #.
> Right now we are contemplating a day in Yosemite. If we go there,we probably won't make the trip down during the holidays.  It is a tough decision.



That is tough - nature's beauty and splendor, or the magic of DLR at Christmastime!!  Two totally different experiences, indeed!  During the holiday season, I would definitely say to go to DLR.  If it were summer or another non-holiday time of year, I would say go to Yosemite!  But it will be a hard choice for you!

I don't _think_ there will be a new number for the candy info.  DLR probably would have disconnected the number I gave above if that were not going to be used.  They wouldn't have two different candy numbers.  It sounds like this number is still valid, but it just hasn't been updated since August.  I think that they may actually only update it every few months, depending on which season is about to begin.  August 29 was DLR's official last day of summer, so it makes sense that they added an update then, because they probably began selling the Fall treats right after summer ended.  

However, since the holiday season at DLR starts in 12 DAYS cool1:), they will probably update it again very, very soon.  In fact, they may update it tonight or tomorrow - as soon as Halloween Time ends!!


----------



## Sherry E

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I just tried calling.  It's late, but since it's an automated line, I figured "What the heck!". The last update was the week of August 29th!    That was even before my last trip over Labor Day weekend!



That makes sense to me since DLR's summer season ended on that date and the Fall treats came out after that.  So Halloween Time ends after today.  Expect another update in the next day or two.


----------



## PHXscuba

So my kids went trick-or-treating last night at our church and for us, Halloween is about over (we'll watch the Halloween specials we taped tonight) ...

Does that mean I can start Christmas??!!  .... I feel behind already!

PHXscuba


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just twelve more days to go until the Holiday season at DL  and just 18 days for my solo trip to DL.  It has been a great year during the Halloween season, but it's even better during the Holiday season at DL.

Time to post more pics of the Holiday season.

Christmas tree at DL





Christmas tree at DCA where the light tower is currently right now


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> So my kids went trick-or-treating last night at our church and for us, Halloween is about over (we'll watch the Halloween specials we taped tonight) ...
> 
> Does that mean I can start Christmas??!!  .... I feel behind already!
> 
> PHXscuba



Yes, stop slacking off, PHX!  Get a move on!  It's time for Christmas preparations!!  Heck, I was ready for Christmas at DLR back in January, but, okay, we have to make room for the other little holidays too!


----------



## Sherry E

Love those photos, Bret!!


----------



## mom2dzb

This is quite a lovely thread. Unfortunately I don't have the time to read it so please forgive me if this question has already been answered . . .

I'm planning on visiting  "Santa's Reindeer Round-Up".  Is it an area where there are different stations for the different activities? (Crafts, games, dancing . . . according to wdwinfo.) Or, do they do different activities at different times of the day/on different days?  Anyone know the hours of this event?  Is Santa there for all of the hours, or does he show up on a schedule/randomly?  When should I arrive to avoid crowds in this area?

Finally, what ages will enjoy this?  I've got a 3 and 6 year old who I'm confident will have fun, but I'm not sure about my 12 and 14 year olds.  

I'd love to hear opinions on the attraction!


----------



## Sherry E

Calling all Santa's Reindeer Round-Up experts out there - can someone answer mom2dzb's questions above?  I've been there but I didn't stay long enough to really give a confident response.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sry I can't help. I been to Santa's Reindeer Round-Up but I haven't stayed there too long. When I go to DL next month, I'm looking forward to it and see what DL will have to offer at Santa's Reindeer Round-Up.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Removed - sneaky site changing dates!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, NewbieMouse.  Can you tell us on which site you found this?  (It's good to name the site - preferably with a link - if we are going to copy their text.)  

Again, that weird January 3, 2011 end date is menitoned - but the actual Disneyland website says 11/12/10 - 1/2/11 now, so I don't know where that 1/3 originally came from and why it keeps popping up, when DLR has 1/2/11 as the end date.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I just noticed that, while reading through that info, NewbieMouse - some of it is outdated.  You might want to remove it so no one thinks this is updated/recent info.  

It's an old piece with new dates stuck in!!  The part about the artificial tree is old.  The part about the lighting show up Main Street is old.  The part about Sleeping Beauty Castle being reopened is old.  There's more too.  It's from 2 years ago!!


----------



## Sherry E

Here we go - THIS is the info we want, and it's from an official Disney Source - Disneyland News!!  (And you will notice that it says "November 12 - January 2.")  I think some of the text from what NewbieMouse found is 2 years old (you can see that certain things were altered here and there), and some of it was carried over into the current version I found.  This is recent, as of 4 days ago:

http://www.disneylandnews.com/press+releases/disneyland+holidays.htm



> 27 October 2010
> Holiday Enchantment Sparkles at Disneyland Resort with Fireworks, Parade, Snowfall Beginning Nov. 12
> 
> Heartwarming Favorites Make Spirits Bright at Disneyland and Disney California Adventure Parks
> 
> 
> ANAHEIM, Calif. (Oct. 15, 2010)  When it comes to enjoying the magic of the holiday season with family and friends, theres no place like Disneyland Resort.  The holidays will shine brightly throughout the resort from Nov. 12 through Jan. 2, 2011, as guests create memories for a lifetime.
> 
> Guests will enjoy the return of Disneyland Resorts most popular offerings, including special holiday versions of its a small world and Haunted Mansion, along with A Christmas Fantasy parade, colorful holiday décor and a nightly snowfall on Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> Other holiday highlights at Disneyland will include the traditional snowdrifts and icicles adorning Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle.  After dark a sensational holiday lighting and special effects show will carry the magic of the holidays from the castle all the way to the Christmas tree in Town Square.  The 60-foot-tall Disneyland Christmas tree is specially designed to present a nightly holiday light show like no other with more than 62,000 energy-efficient LED lights.
> 
> The Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle presentation unfolds throughout the evening in three acts, each of them featuring a touch of winter snow on Main Street, U.S.A. The finale of the show includes the legendary Believe  in Holiday Magic fireworks show, which takes guests on a journey of sights and sounds of the season and ends with a touching rendition of White Christmas, along with a climactic snowfall swirling down on Main Street, U.S.A., its a small world Mall and New Orleans Square.
> 
> A holiday tradition in Disneyland is A Christmas Fantasy parade, in which Disney characters join together to celebrate the magic of the season.  Guests can watch as the characters wrap gifts, bake holiday treats and prepare for the arrival of Santa Claus, who shouts a jolly greeting to spectators along the parade route.  Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse even take to the ice for some skating fun.
> 
> Themed entertainment, sparkling decorations and tasty treats add festive warmth to holiday fun at both Disneyland and Disney California Adventure.  Guests also will be able to book guided holiday tours that provide entry into its a small world Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, reserved seating for the Disneyland A Christmas Fantasy parade, a keepsake remembrance, and entertaining information about the history behind Disneyland holiday traditions.  For information and reservations guests can visit Disneyland City Hall or call 714/781-4400.
> 
> Returning holiday favorites at Disneyland park include:
> 
> ·         its a small world Holiday transforms its a small world into a worldwide celebration of the season, boasting more than 300,000 glittering lights on its facade.
> ·         Haunted Mansion Holiday presents a madcap celebration as the traditions of Halloween and Christmas collide. The ghoulish but well-meaning Jack Skellington from the film Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas has come to Haunted Mansion to transform it with his skewed vision of the holidays.
> ·         Santa Claus and his reindeer will return to greet Disneyland guests at Santas Reindeer Round-up in Big Thunder Ranch, Frontierland.  Kids and their families will chat with St. Nick and see real reindeer grazing in a corral.
> 
> Disney California Adventure park celebrates the season with fanciful park-wide decorations and lively entertainment.
> 
> ·         Guests approaching the park will immediately get in the holiday mood as they encounter the iconic CALIFORNIA letters transformed to appear as swirling red and white peppermint sticks.
> ·         a bugs land transforms as Flik and his bug buddies spread giant Christmas lights and oversized ornaments throughout their realm.
> ·         The holiday scene along the Paradise Bay boardwalk includes a beautifully decorated Christmas tree and lampposts decorated with seasonal wreaths.
> ·         Santa Claus will greet guests on the boardwalk near Ariels Grotto on Paradise Pier.
> 
> Guests in Disney California Adventure wont want to miss the other park entertainment, highlighted by the all-new World of Color nighttime water spectacular, which brings its own brand of after-dark magic to the Paradise Bay lagoon.  Meanwhile, in the entry plaza of Disney California Adventure and the adjoining Hollywood Pictures Backlot district, the immersive ElecTRONica nighttime street party will put guests of all ages on the grid and into the environment of the new Walt Disney Pictures feature, TRON: Legacy.  ElecTRONica parties take place Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays, and nightly from Dec. 17 through Jan. 2.  ElecTRONica will continue into spring 2011.
> 
> Also part of the regular Disney California Adventure attractions and entertainment lineup:
> 
> ·         Pixar Play Parade is complemented by two new shows: the energetic dance-off competition of Disney Dance Crew on the Backlot Stage in Hollywood Pictures Backlot, and the rock concert-style Disney Channel Rocks, featuring music from Disney Channel movies and series, performed on the Palisades Stage in Paradise Park, alongside Paradise Bay lagoon.
> ·         In Blue Sky Cellar at Golden Vine Winery, the Imagineers workshop offers guests a preview of whats coming to Disney California Adventure, including The Little Mermaid ~ Ariels Undersea Adventure in 2011.
> ·         Guests along Paradise Pier in Disney California Adventure also will enjoy the newly enhanced Toy Story Mania! and Silly Symphony Swings attractions, along with such popular favorites as California Screamin' and Mickeys Fun Wheel.
> 
> The Downtown Disney district and the Disneyland Resort hotels will join in the merriment with twinkling lights and ornaments, special entertainment and holiday dining.  Expanded hours at both Disneyland Resort theme parks will extend the holiday fun.  For more information about holidays at Disneyland Resort, visit www.disneyland.com/holidays.
> 
> Disneyland Resort features two fantastic theme parks  Disneyland (the original Disney theme park) and Disney California Adventure  plus the Downtown Disney District comprised of unique dining, entertainment and shopping experiences.  The resorts three hotels are the luxurious 948-room Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, the magical 970-room Disneyland Hotel and the 481-room Disneys Paradise Pier Hotel with its day-at-the-beach fun.  For information on new attractions and vacations at Disneyland Resort visit www.disneyland.com, call 866/60-DISNEY or contact local travel agents.


----------



## Sherry E

So, I'm super excited now, after reading that the CANDY CANE LETTERS will be making a return to DCA!!!!!  And the Bug's Land decorations will be back too!

An "enhanced Toy Story Mania"?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thx for the info Sherry, it will make it easier for me during my solo trip next month. I was hoping that the Candy Cane letters will still be there and it will be nice to see the letters again.


----------



## amamax2

mom2dzb said:


> I'm planning on visiting  "Santa's Reindeer Round-Up".  Is it an area where there are different stations for the different activities? (Crafts, games, dancing . . . according to wdwinfo.) Or, do they do different activities at different times of the day/on different days?  Anyone know the hours of this event?  Is Santa there for all of the hours, or does he show up on a schedule/randomly?  When should I arrive to avoid crowds in this area?
> 
> Finally, what ages will enjoy this?  I've got a 3 and 6 year old who I'm confident will have fun, but I'm not sure about my 12 and 14 year olds. I'd love to hear opinions on the attraction!



Well, I'm no expert, lol, but I'll take a stab.

We have been to the Round-Up at Christmas twice (and Halloween twice - bascially the same set-up for both).

It is a quite large area, set-up like a small ranch, so as the wood fences, a house/cabin, area for animals and then to the one side, a huge area with picnic tables where they also do the BBQ meals.

At the cabin, Santa and Mrs. Claus (?) will be available for pictures - it is a beautiful set-up, but does tend to get crowded.  I'm not sure the hours and i do remember reading earlier in this thread someone who had just gotten to the beginning of the line when Santa went to take a break, so I know they do take breaks, but probably they just send another Santa in as it wasn't long before Santa returned. I think they are there all day for the most part.

All the crafts, etc are done in the area with the picnic tables.  At the entrance they had baskets with coloring pages and crayons for free - help yourself and CMs there to assist. You can also buy cookie decorating kits, then the coloring or decorating is done right then/there at the picnic tables.  Quite honestly, my kids thought the frosting was horrid and couldn't eat them after they decorated them.  I don't recall any other types of crafts.  These activities are available all day. 

Also at the picnic area, I can't remember if it was CMs dressed up, Mrs. Claus or some other Disney characters (I will have to check my pictures), but they have some games set-up for the kids to play - like throwing rings on (fake) reindeer antlers, or something like that.  This was also something that just happened the whole time.  We didn't see any dancing.

As far as when to show up to avoid crowds, not sure what to tell you.  The first time we went, the place was pretty empty and we could have spent a long time with Santa. We just wandered over there in the middle of the day.  The next time, we again just wandered over there as we got to the part of Disneyland, got in line for Santa, and after waiting probably 20 min, with the line not moving at all, we got out of line.

The rest of the area isn't really affected by the crowds - it is really only the line for pictures with Santa.  

Your little ones will enjoy it; hard to say with your older ones.  When we were just there at the Halloween Round-Up, my 12 & almost 14 year old were not very interested - the activities are really for littler ones - bu they indulged my desire to take pictures (and will again on our upcoming Christmas trip, lol).

There are lots of amazing details and backdrops for photos, so if that is of interest to you, or you are trying to get that great holiday family picture, this is a wonderful spot for that.  There is a beautiful sleigh and backdrop right outside the entrance.

Also, it is just beyond Big Thunder Mountain, so depending upon your comfort level, the older ones could go ride that while you take the little ones to the Round-Up.

HTH!

Edited to add:

Based on the info Sherry just posted, I noticed that it does not mention the crafts or dancing...so maybe that won't be there this year?  I wondered how DL handled the BBQ meals while the other activities took place, although I didn't notice melas being served while we were there for Halloween time.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> So, I'm super excited now, after reading that the CANDY CANE LETTERS will be making a return to DCA!!!!!  And the Bug's Land decorations will be back too!
> 
> An "enhanced Toy Story Mania"?



Yay, yay, yay!!!!  So excited!


----------



## MinnieMama09

Ooh, thank you for posting all the details, Sherry!  Especially never having been there at Christmastime, I AM so excited to see it all!  And my two kiddos faces!


----------



## Sherry E

You're very welcome, everyone!  I was as excited to see the press release as you all were - of course, I looked on the Disneyland News site a few days ago and saw nothing.  I assumed they were not doing a holiday press release this year.  So I wouldn't have thought to check that site again for a while if NewbieMouse had not posted the info (with a portion of the text being from 2 years ago and some of it being from last year!!)!!!

About the cookies and crafts at the Round-Up - if I recall, 3Minnies1Mickey said somewhere in this thread that at least the cookie decorating had been moved to the Plaza area.  It's not being done at the Ranch because the BBQ is happening in that spot while Santa and the Reindeer hold court next door.

I am also excited to read that Santa will be back in DCA.  I have no clue why they removed him from DCA in 2008, but he should always be in DCA for the holidays.

They don't mention ToonTown in the press release, but I think it's safe to say that ToonTown will have its own special decorations, as usual.

Everyone remember - this year will be your LAST CHANCE EVER to take photos of the CALIFORNIA letters with the candy cane stripes.  This we know for sure.  The letters are gone next year.  In fact, at this rate, we cannot even be certain that the Golden Gate Bridge will be decorated as usual or if they are leaving that alone.  The whole entrance is being remodeled, slowly.

So be sure to get as many photos as you can of those candy cane letters because you will never see them again after 2010!!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> Oh, I just noticed that, while reading through that info, NewbieMouse - some of it is outdated.  You might want to remove it so no one thinks this is updated/recent info.
> 
> It's an old piece with new dates stuck in!!  The part about the artificial tree is old.  The part about the lighting show up Main Street is old.  The part about Sleeping Beauty Castle being reopened is old.  There's more too.  It's from 2 years ago!!



I just pulled it down - sorry about that. Very sneaky to just change the dates and post it like that ("Magic Kingdoms" website?) 

Thanks for posting the real info - getting pretty excited now!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I just pulled it down - sorry about that. Very sneaky to just change the dates and post it like that ("Magic Kingdoms" website?)
> 
> Thanks for posting the real info - getting pretty excited now!



Thanks, NewbieMouse!  And, again, if it hadn't been for you I probably wouldn't have throught to look at the Disneyland News site again for another week or so, since it didn't have anything new when I checked last week.  So you were the inspiration!

It's funny because, at a quick glance, what you posted from the other website looked right (we now know that, obviously, we can't trust Magic Kingdoms for reliable info!!).  And then when I got deeper into it I realized that it had the paragraph about Sleeping Beauty's Castle (the walk-through) reopening...which happened in 2008.  And then it said something about the "new" light show from the Castle to the tree...also from 2008.  And the details about Santa's Reindeer Round-Up were 2 years old.

But it seems like whoever the PR/publicist person is who wrote up that press release must have saved a lot of the text as stock DLR holiday text, to be pulled out each year when they do a new press release.  Much of the text in what you found was the same or very similar to what I got, as you saw, with the exception of maybe one word taken out here or there.  And the dates made it look like it was current!  So yes, very sneaky - or maybe just not very thorough!

Then again, I think it was Laughing Place that had Candlelight Processonial dates from 11 years ago (yes, eleven years ago!) on its site as of this year (!!!!!), and someone from the DIS looked at it thinking those dates were for this year, so I guess it isn't as shocking that someone had a 2-year-old holiday press release up!  Magic Kingdoms probably just didn't bother reading the text carefully to see that some things needed to be revised!

I'm so excited too!
  It's November - in 11 days it will be the official holiday season!!  And they are NOT short-changing DCA this year like I was afraid they would do (like they did for Halloween Time)!!  It will be a full-fledged, Resort-wide holiday celebration and I cannot wait!!


----------



## kylie71

Thanks so much for that post with all the info on Christmas season in the parks!
I cannot wait to see the Reindeer Roundup. No kids with us, but I still wanna go and meet santa, and see the reindeer!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Hi!  I haven't popped in here in quite a while.  Sherry suggested I share a picture here that I just posted in my TR.  I took it Friday while strolling through Candy Palace.






It was a bit of a shock when I noticed it.  Lots of transformations were going on last week.  New Orleans Square is looking very Christmas-y.  I specifically went to check out that staircase to see the fall foliage.  (I think it was AmyPond who had posted pictures of it in the Halloween Thread.  Very pretty.)  Anyway, I was shocked to head back there and see it completely decked out in Christmas, with ornaments for sale filling the little courtyard.


----------



## Sally_fan

Thank you Sherry for posting that press release!!!! I am sooooo excited to hear that the candy cane letters will be there & that DCA will be fully decorated!!  Let the countdown begin (not that it hadn't already but with Halloween being over, now it feels "real")!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Here's another holiday combo picture.  This was taken Tuesday Oct. 26th.


----------



## billwendy

kylie71 said:


> Thanks so much for that post with all the info on Christmas season in the parks!
> I cannot wait to see the Reindeer Roundup. No kids with us, but I still wanna go and meet santa, and see the reindeer!



Im so glad you posted that - I love to enjoy all the holiday things too, but DH and I dont have kids!!! lol.....

Do you think there will be any candycanes 11/14=16?


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Im so glad you posted that - I love to enjoy all the holiday things too, but DH and I dont have kids!!! lol.....
> 
> Do you think there will be any candycanes 11/14=16?



I could be wrong on this - because I've never waited for the fresh candy canes when I've been at DLR during my trips - but I thought it was something that they only do on select dates in December (meaning the set-up where you get a ticket and wait in line, and they let you have a maximum of two candy canes).  

But before I shatter all the November visitors' dreams of freshly made candy canes with that statement, someone please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong!!

They do sell very big candy canes in certain shops around DLR, but I _think_ the ones you want are December exclusives.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw... It's so close now, huh? I love just seeing the snow on the castle. I wish I knew 100% for sure when I would be going. And with what you posted Sherry, I'm getting even more excited.


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Thanks so much for that post with all the info on Christmas season in the parks!
> I cannot wait to see the Reindeer Roundup. No kids with us, but I still wanna go and meet santa, and see the reindeer!



You're welcome!  It's exciting to see it in print, isn't it?  It makes it seem real all of a sudden - like it's finally time for the most magical season of all at DLR!  Only 11 days away!!

The Reindeer Round-Up is great, and I'm sorry I didn't spend more time in it in the past.  This year will be different and I plan to fully explore it!  If you look closely around the Round-Up at the little mini-trees in planters, you will see tiny reindeer ornaments.  There are all sorts of reindeer touches around the area.  It's that fantastic Disney attention to detail!

I don't have kids, either - heck, at this rate I don't even know if I will be solo or if I will have friends with me, but I'm still going to get some Santa photos this year.  I haven't gotten a DLR Santa photo since 2008, and this time I want to try to get all 5 DLR Santas in photos (if I have the patience to wait for all of them, that is) if I can - in both parks and at all 3 hotels!!



deejdigsdis said:


> Hi!  I haven't popped in here in quite a while.  Sherry suggested I share a picture here that I just posted in my TR.  I took it Friday while strolling through Candy Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bit of a shock when I noticed it.  Lots of transformations were going on last week.  New Orleans Square is looking very Christmas-y.  I specifically went to check out that staircase to see the fall foliage.  (I think it was AmyPond who had posted pictures of it in the Halloween Thread.  Very pretty.)  Anyway, I was shocked to head back there and see it completely decked out in Christmas, with ornaments for sale filling the little courtyard.



That candy corn is so festive!!  NOS seems to be one of the plpaces they do first in terms of all-out decorations, maybe because it's tucked away in the park and not right out in the front.  It's so beautiful, though, and the decorations are so unique to that area - lots of Mardi Gras colors!



Sally_fan said:


> Thank you Sherry for posting that press release!!!! I am sooooo excited to hear that the candy cane letters will be there & that DCA will be fully decorated!!  Let the countdown begin (not that it hadn't already but with Halloween being over, now it feels "real")!!!!!!!!!



You're welcome!  I have one last shot to get a bunch of candy cane CALIFORNIA photos.  I only got a few back in 2008 and that was with a camera that way dying a painful death.  I want to try to get a few more on a better camera and remember those letters fondly since it will be the last I will ever see of them.

I hope they also put the garland bells and garland candy canes back up in the Hollywood Backlot area.  I was a wee bit worried they wouldn't because everything is so TRON-centered.  But I am holding out hope for the garland bells and candy canes!!

And you're right - the countdown began a while ago, but at least we can feel like we're not cheating now that Halloween is over!



deejdigsdis said:


> Here's another holiday combo picture.  This was taken Tuesday Oct. 26th.



Love that!  I love the combo photos!!!  That is great!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Aw... It's so close now, huh? I love just seeing the snow on the castle. I wish I knew 100% for sure when I would be going. And with what you posted Sherry, I'm getting even more excited.



I don't why it is that every time I look at one of the official Disney sites, I never see any info.  And then someone else stumbles upon a hot item right after I've been there!  I have the worst timing!  Anyway, I was excited to see the press release last night because it's detailed and it makes it all seem so tangible now!  It's not like 6 or 8 months down the road anymore...it's 11 days down the road (well, not when I'll be there but when the season begins).

Well, even though you don't have your dates secured yet, you at least know you will be there at some point in December!


Woo hoo!  Let the search for the 700 trees begin!!


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> I could be wrong on this - because I've never waited for the fresh candy canes when I've been at DLR during my trips - but I thought it was something that they only do on select dates in December (meaning the set-up where you get a ticket and wait in line, and they let you have a maximum of two candy canes).
> 
> But before I shatter all the November visitors' dreams of freshly made candy canes with that statement, someone please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong!!
> 
> They do sell very big candy canes in certain shops around DLR, but I _think_ the ones you want are December exclusives.



If you watch the Food Network special of Guy Fieri and his family going to Disneyland during the Holiday season, there's a whole part about the fresh candy canes. It's at about minute 6:34 on this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WyvOU8KIzA

He says that they only make them once a week! I wonder how you find out which day they make them on?


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, Sherry, now that you've put it out there, we're all going to expect pictures of *Santa Quest '10* with all five Disney Santas!

My CM friend played Mrs. Claus at Tokyo Disney last year and said she might be playing Mrs. Claus in DL this year, so I'll be the one taking pictures of the missus!

You're right about it feeling like we're not "cheating" now (although I've been semi-planning this since July). I know how much work it takes to get ready for Christmas (at DLR and here at home), and although I don't want the radio stations to start up the carols just yet, I do need to start the crafts and shopping for the kids.

Only two days until I can book our Holiday Tour!!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

I'm sure everyone has seen this already, from the Disneyland website, but I'll put it here anyway for anyone who hasn't. It looks like holiday tamales will be a new item at DLR this year:

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/?int_cmp=DLR_Homepage_FY11Holdiays_Tile




> *Dining*
> 
> Enjoy a cornucopia of seasonal delights. Whether you're in the mood for quick service, casual or signature dining, you'll find something special to please every palette. Join us for your holiday dinner from Thanksgiving to New Year's Day.
> 
> Holiday Tamales
> 
> Feliz Navidad! Just for the holidays, we will be unveiling zesty tamales that will be available long before Las Posadas begins. Share in this festive tradition at Rancho del Zocalo in Disneyland Park and Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill at Disney California Adventure Park.
> 
> Sweets and Treats
> 
> Make a Holidays Demitasse Dessert part of a new tradition. This chocolate and peppermint cake is topped with mousse and served in a souvenir Mickey Santa demitasse.
> 
> This year, we are unveiling the Holiday Beignet, which is sure to become a seasonal classic. These Mickey-shaped gingerbread beignets are covered in cinnamon sugar and served with eggnog. They are only available at Café Orleans until January 2.
> 
> Be on the lookout for Snowman Shortbread, Slowflake Crispies and Mint Chocolate Cupcakes  all created in the Disneyland Resort Central Bakery. And special souvenir holiday hot mugs, cold cups and popcorn buckets are available with purchase.
> 
> Plaza Inn
> 
> Set your taste buds aglow with one of two different flavors as this original Disneyland Park landmark rolls out its famous Pumpkin and Chocolate Chestnut Yule Logs.
> 
> Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen
> 
> Celebrate the holidays in the French Quarter. Enjoy Cajun cuisine and live music in this New Orleans-style jazz club.
> 
> House of Blues
> 
> This legendary venue boasts down-home cooking and Southern hospitality. For a special treat, make a reservation for the famous Sunday Gospel Brunch.
> 
> Rainforest Café
> 
> Partake in shopping, fabulous food and exotic drinks. You'll feel like you're eating in the jungle, with animated apes, live parrots and sounds of the rainforest  all under a twinkling starscape.
> 
> World of Color Dining
> 
> Take dinner and a show to a whole new level. Special dinner packages for the World of Color are available at Ariel's Grotto and Wine Country Trattoria. You may also order from a variety of pre-packaged picnic meals to take to the Reserved Viewing section of Paradise Park.







> *Attractions and Entertainment*
> 
> Gleaming ornaments and unforgettable moments lie ahead in the traditions of Disneyland Resort. Meeting Santa and Mrs. Claus, sharing breathtaking fireworks and a trip to Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle are just a few of the attractions that have amazed families for generations.
> 
> "it's a small world" Holiday
> 
> Joy to the small world! Take an enchanting voyage that celebrates unique holiday festivities and traditions around the globe. You'll delight in all of seasonal costumes, decorations and lighting at one of our most beloved attractions.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle
> 
> With snow-capped turrets, sparkling icicles and shimmering lights, the original Disney theme park castle is a winter palace to behold.
> 
> A Christmas Fantasy Parade
> 
> Heralded by trumpeting toy soldiers, romping reindeer and skating snowflakes, this event has become a magnificent tradition. Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and other Disney Characters don their most festive apparel for this extravaganza that welcomes Santa Claus to Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> "Believe... in Holiday Magic" Fireworks Show
> 
> Look to the nighttime sky as fireworks burst to the sounds of the season. Experience child-like wonder as Disneyland Park glows and "snow" falls in an unforgettable finale. The show is best viewed from Sleeping Beauty's Castle, "it's a small world" and New Orleans Square.
> 
> For dates and time, please check the Calendar online or the Entertainment Times Guide at the Main Entrance, upon your arrival.
> 
> Santa's Reindeer Round-Up
> 
> Create cowboy-inspired gifts, decorate holiday cookies and join in line-dancing and sing-a-longs in Frontierland. Mrs. Claus, Santa and real reindeer invite one and all to the Holiday Ho-Ho-Ho Hoedown.
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> Season's Screamings! From Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas, Jack Skellington and his crew give the Haunted Mansion a Christmas makeover. Don't miss the ginger-dread houses as the Oogie Boogie Man and others scare up festive fun. If you make it through, reward yourself with Jack's Chocolate Mud Coffin dessert!
> 
> For dates and times, please check the Calendar online or the Entertainment Times Guide at the Main Entrance, upon your arrival.
> 
> Main Street U.S.A. Christmas Tree
> 
> Main Street U.S.A. is the overture and encore for a visit to Disneyland Park. Its majestic tree glimmers with more than 70,000 lights and has over 2,000 ornaments. Stroll the snowy streets and pick up some handmade candy, freshly created by expert confectioners.
> 
> Mickey's Toontown:
> 
> There is extra festive magic is in the air since the residents fes-Tooned their homes for the holidays. Come see Goofy, Mickey and Minnie's decoration celebration!
> 
> While you are visiting, you won't want to miss some new attractions at Disney California Adventure Park.
> 
> World of Color:
> 
> The World of Color nighttime water spectacular weaves water, color, fire and light into a kaleidoscope of fantasy and imagination.
> 
> ElecTRONica:
> 
> This high-energy street party ignites the night with a celebration of Walt Disney Pictures TRON: Legacy, which opens in theaters on December 17.
> 
> Santa's Seaside Pavilion
> 
> Santa can also be found soaking up rays in Paradise Pier. Come for a visit at his gazebo, tell him your list and get a picture to boot!
> 
> "a bug's land"
> 
> Experience the holidays through a bug's eyes. See what it's like to be knee-high to a grasshopper as you observe wondrous, oversized ornaments. This favorite attraction is inspired by Disney·Pixar's A Bug's Life.
> 
> Attractions and entertainment are subject to weather conditions and change without notice.








> *Shopping*
> 
> The Disneyland Resort is brimming with gifts for everyone on your list. From trendy to traditional, there are dozens of types of stores to choose from  all decked out in the spirit of the season.
> 
> RIDEMAKERZ
> Kids of all ages come here to dream up, build and trick out their very own toy car or truck in a wonderland of chrome, horsepower and pulse-pounding sound. Pick up something new or get a gift card for the car enthusiast on your list.
> 
> Lego Imagination Center
> Give a gift that inspires creativity. One look at the amazing creations within the Lego Imagination Center will have young and old bustling with ideas to work on together. Browse through a bounty of LEGO kits and brick sets or even handpick a custom selection for infinite possibilities!
> 
> Sephora
> Discover a treasure trove of makeup, skincare and fragrances at Europe's leading beauty chain. This bath and body emporium offers everything from her favorite lipstick shade to that perfect gift set.
> 
> D Street
> This is your single destination for the chic and offbeat. Urban art is fused with Disney's creative flair to create stylish clothing, jewelry and merchandise from trend-setting designers. Pick up the latest Vinylmation collectables and trade them with new friends for the holidays.
> 
> Marceline's Confectionery
> Classic sweets and modern treats combine at the candy store named for Walt Disney's hometown. The festive seasonal items alone are the perfect accent to any holiday dinner table. You can even watch them being made by our expert confectioners!







> *Traditions*
> 
> For 55 years, the generations have gathered at Disneyland Resort to reflect on holidays past, revel in the present and look to the future. Each Guest has a unique and special way to celebrate. From tannebaums to tamales, Disneyland Resort is home to classic traditions and a place to create new ones. This year, we have made it easier than ever to share yours.
> 
> Indulge in the Season
> 
> Our chefs always look to dazzle Guests with something new. In 1968, giant handmade candy canes sparked the season. Every year since, visitors have been lining up to purchase these treats. Then we rolled out the Plaza Inn's Yule Log, made in Pumpkin and Chocolate Chestnut flavors. Tastebuds were set aglow for young and old, and the logs have become a cherished, timeless classic.
> 
> As the Resort has grown, families have come together year after year to feast on Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's Eve dinners, in anticipation of the latest culinary delights.
> 
> This year, for the first time, the Disneyland Resort will be unveiling our newest seasonal temptation, the holiday tamale stuffed with masa and spices.
> 
> Deck the Halls
> 
> Each year the Disneyland Resort transforms into a dazzling winter wonderland. Some families can't wait to play among the ginormous ornaments of "it's a bug's life" or pose with the candy cane-striped California sign for their holiday cards. Some are inspired by the sense of peace and hope at the shimmering "it's a small world holiday" and, in the evening, meet under the glistening towers of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle for fireworks.
> 
> Check Your List
> 
> A picture with Santa is on the top of many holiday to-do lists. Disney Characters don their most festive apparel when they greet Santa and Mrs. Claus in A Christmas Fantasy Parade. The jolly old soul can be found at Santa's Reindeer Round-up or catching rays at Paradise Pier. Throughout the Resort, look for your favorites for a seasonal portrait.
> 
> Let the Memories Begin
> 
> See how fans around the world celebrate the season and herald your holiday visit to friends and family. Publish your favorite vacation memories, including photos, stories and videos, on this new Disney website. Share your memories.
> 
> Whether visiting the Disneyland Resort is a new or a classic tradition for your family, it will always be the place where holiday dreams come true.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> I'm sure everyone has seen this already, from the Disneyland website, but I'll put it here anyway for anyone who hasn't.



Thanks Sherry!!  I did not see this yet and am so excited for all the details.

Sounds like they are going all out for the Holidays and I am so glad - I cannot wait to get there.

Interesting to note that Toon Town will be decorated (just like you thought) and this one has all the usual activities at the Reindeer Round-Up listed, including cookies/crafts/dancing....so maybe they will be there after all.

We love tamales, so especially interested to hear more details about them (hint hint to anyone going before/through Thanksgiving)....


----------



## Sherry E

merrrydeath said:


> If you watch the Food Network special of Guy Fieri and his family going to Disneyland during the Holiday season, there's a whole part about the fresh candy canes. It's at about minute 6:34 on this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WyvOU8KIzA
> 
> He says that they only make them once a week! I wonder how you find out which day they make them on?



I love that Guy Fieri special!  The reason I love it so is that it is DLR-specific.  And it is DLR/holiday-specific, no less!  Sure, I watch all the WDW specials on Travel Channel and wherever else they air, but there are very few that are only about DLR.  And WDW usually gets the bulk of the holiday coverage, so it was time that DLR got some love too!

Plus, I'm dorky enough where that, even though I have the Guy Fieri show stored on the DVR, I will probably still tune in to watch it when it airs again this year on Food Network!!

I suppose that the candy/sweets hotline number I posted in the last page or two will probably be the number to call to get the candy cane schedule.  They last updated the info on August 29 (the end of their summer season), so now that Halloween Time is over, they will probably update it for the holidays.



PHXscuba said:


> OK, Sherry, now that you've put it out there, we're all going to expect pictures of *Santa Quest '10* with all five Disney Santas!
> 
> My CM friend played Mrs. Claus at Tokyo Disney last year and said she might be playing Mrs. Claus in DL this year, so I'll be the one taking pictures of the missus!
> 
> You're right about it feeling like we're not "cheating" now (although I've been semi-planning this since July). I know how much work it takes to get ready for Christmas (at DLR and here at home), and although I don't want the radio stations to start up the carols just yet, I do need to start the crafts and shopping for the kids.
> 
> Only two days until I can book our Holiday Tour!!
> 
> PHXscuba



We should all go on Santa Quest '10!!!  (Hey, I've got people out on the quest for the 700 trees, so why not Santa, too?)  Then we have to compare notes!  For example, we have to see if all of our DCA Santas look like the same person, or if all the GCH Santas are the same person.

I, too, am not ready for carols just yet.  Especially since it's supposed to be something crazy like 98 degrees tomorrow and it won't be feeling very Christmasy yet!  But by the end of this month I will be humming "Winter Wonderland" as I go out to run errands.

(Seriously, what is up with the SoCal weather this year?  This has got to be one of the weirdest weather years on record.  It's been blazing hot when it should be comfortable.  It's been chilly and gray when it should be hot and sunny.  We are literally up and down the thermostat!  It could be 59 degrees one week, 113 degrees the next, pouring rain the next week, back up to 73 degrees - and now back up to the upper 90's - in November!  And that is no exaggeration.  If we are going have this kind of wacky weather, I want it to snow in Los Angeles!  Just once in my life, I want to see snow on the streets of L.A.  It's snowed in Malibu before, rarely - so I'm holding out hope for Beverly Hills!)


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> I love that Guy Fieri special!  The reason I love it so is that it is DLR-specific.  And it is DLR/holiday-specific, no less!  Sure, I watch all the WDW specials on Travel Channel and wherever else they air, but there are very few that are only about DLR.  And WDW usually gets the bulk of the holiday coverage, so it was time that DLR got some love too!
> 
> Plus, I'm dorky enough where that, even though I have the Guy Fieri show stored on the DVR, I will probably still tune in to watch it when it airs again this year on Food Network!!
> 
> I suppose that the candy/sweets hotline number I posted in the last page or two will probably be the number to call to get the candy cane schedule.  They last updated the info on August 29 (the end of their summer season), so now that Halloween Time is over, they will probably update it for the holidays.


I feel the same way! It just thrills me when I actually see specials on DLR. I feel like it's brushed aside far too often because it's smaller. 

I'll definitely watch it on tv again when it's on.


----------



## PHXscuba

Thanks for the updates from the official site. I know I like it better when it's truly official (no take-backs!!)

And I'm wiping the drool off my keyboard ... Mickey cinnamon beignets, mint chocolate cupcakes ... better increase that snack budget.

PHXscuba


----------



## jemilah

I am not sure we even need meals! we could eat goodies all day, I am soooo excited.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Now that Halloween is packed away, my focus is on my next trip.  I was able to pick up some Christmas shirts in DL last week.  I wanted holiday mittens, scarves, etc.  The online Disney store isn't showing much.  Anyone have suggestions on where to find these? TIA


----------



## MinnieMama09

Thanks again, Sherry for all the info!  I've been checking the DL website waiting for all these type of details...I hadn't seen it yet!


----------



## kylie71

Yum, Tamales!   Yum Chocolate Mint Cuppycakes!
Oh MY!


----------



## Flitterific

Wow...thanks Sherry for all of the holiday information.  It makes me wish that I will be going with more people instead of just DBF so I can try all the goodies that you mentioned   I seriously cannot wait to go back and experience Christmastime at Disneyland


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Yes, Thank you for the updates! I am getting so excited for our upcoming trip! 

Here are some photos of Downtown Disney from last November


----------



## ado121

is there a holiday dining surcharge from dec 5 onwards? we have 3 character meals booked and was thinking it would save me some money to prebuy the vouchers at last minute travel so that i don't have to pay the surcharge, if there is one.

thanks!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

ado121 said:


> is there a holiday dining surcharge from dec 5 onwards? we have 3 character meals booked and was thinking it would save me some money to prebuy the vouchers at last minute travel so that i don't have to pay the surcharge, if there is one.
> 
> thanks!



Would like to know this too!  TIA


----------



## kylie71

Thanks for the pics!! super pretty!


----------



## Sherry E

The rates for at least some of the character meals go up during peak season, which would include the holiday season.  For example, the price of the Storytellers buffet is something like $22.99 (including tax but not including tip) during the off-peak season, and it goes up by a few bucks during peak seasons.  Goofy's Kitchen breakfast is in the range of $32 and some change (including tax and tip) in the off-peak season, but it climbs to $37 and some change (with tax and tip included in that total) in peak season.

I'm pretty sure that all the character meals have price fluctuations like these depending on the season, but I don't know the exact amounts for Minnie's, Surf's Up and Ariel's in December.  

So you may be able to save a small amount by purchasing vouchers - not a tremendous amount, but something is better than nothing!!  Because Goofy's, Ariel's and Surf's Up are the most expensive meals, the vouchers would probably make the most difference at any of those places and not so much at Minnie & Friends or Storytellers.


----------



## amamax2

ado121 said:


> is there a holiday dining surcharge from dec 5 onwards? we have 3 character meals booked and was thinking it would save me some money to prebuy the vouchers at last minute travel so that i don't have to pay the surcharge, if there is one.
> 
> thanks!



There was a thread on this topic a few weeks ago:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2570411&highlight=seasonal+meal+pricing

A poster on the thread said last year seasonal pricing (in Dec) started Dec 18...but that they called DL to get the info, so probably your best bet too because it could be different this year....


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> The rates for at least some of the character meals go up during peak season, which would include the holiday season.  For example, the price of the Storytellers buffet is something like $22.99 (including tax but not including tip) during the off-peak season, and it goes up by a few bucks during peak seasons.  Goofy's Kitchen breakfast is in the range of $32 and some change (including tax and tip) in the off-peak season, but it climbs to $37 and some change (with tax and tip included in that total) in peak season.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that all the character meals have price fluctuations like these depending on the season, but I don't know the exact amounts for Minnie's, Surf's Up and Ariel's in December.
> 
> So you may be able to save a small amount by purchasing vouchers - not a tremendous amount, but something is better than nothing!!  Because Goofy's, Ariel's and Surf's Up are the most expensive meals, the vouchers would probably make the most difference at any of those places and not so much at Minnie & Friends or Storytellers.



How sure are you?  I remeber (some years back so things could have changed) the vouchers price was baised on Goofy's kitchen and Ariels.  If you didn't eat at one of these resutruants you'ld acutually loose money.


----------



## Sherry E

For December - the date the seasonal prices go into effect this year is December 10th - and it stays that way until January.  

There is also a week in November when the prices go up (probably over Thanksgiving), then they drop back down until 12/10.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> How sure are you?  I remeber (some years back so things could have changed) the vouchers price was baised on Goofy's kitchen and Ariels.  If you didn't eat at one of these resutruants you'ld acutually loose money.



How sure am I of what?  I am saying that the prices for Goofy's, Ariel's and Surf's Up are higher to begin with, so with the seasonal increases which will make them even higher, the voucher would be better used on one of those three places IF it is advantageous at all.  Personally, I don't bother with the vouchers because I don't think they are worth it for me.  

I don't think the vouchers are a good deal at Minnie & Friends or Storytellers - IF they can even be used at all at those places.  As you said, they could end up losing money or it could end up costing more money to get the vouchers for certain places.  But during the off-peak seasons, the vouchers are not worth using for Goofy's (not sure about Ariel's or Surf's Up) because the Goofy's price is lower and the voucher doesn't even make a dent.

Keep in mind that I added the tax and tip into the amounts I quoted for Goofy's above.  Sometimes people get a rate for the vouchers that they think is good, and they find out later that it didn't include the tax and tip and they realize they didn't save any money!


----------



## Sherry E

Forgot to add above - the Goofy's dinner during peak season is the most expensive of the Goofy's options (whereas a Goofy's breakfast during off-peak is the cheapest).  I cant recall the exact total, but if their peak season breakfast w/tax and tip is in the range of $37 and some change, then I imagine the peak season dinner with tax and tip would be at least $5.00 more than that.  Probably more like $6 or $7 more.

So maybe the vouchers would be the most beneficial to use for the Goofy's peak season dinner?  Maybe that's where the most money would be saved?  I'm not sure.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I was exploring Disney's website, they have their holiday info up.  They mentioned some traditions that are new.  The ginger beniges (sp) only at Cafe Olreans served with apples and cinnimon sauce and eggnog.  Sounds yummy but I thought I read some of my fellow Dis-ers have already enjoyed these.  They also mentioned Mickey santa dimsteese (again sp) and holiday popcorn buckets.  With the overwellming positive responce they got with the mickey ghost buckets I hoped they ordered enough.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I was exploring Disney's website, they have their holiday info up.  They mentioned some traditions that are new.  The ginger beniges (sp) only at Cafe Olreans served with apples and cinnimon sauce and eggnog.  Sounds yummy but I thought I read some of my fellow Dis-ers have already enjoyed these.  They also mentioned Mickey santa dimsteese (again sp) and holiday popcorn buckets.  With the overwellming positive responce they got with the mickey ghost buckets I hoped they ordered enough.



Check out the last 2-3 pages of this thread - I posted all that stuff from the DLR website (minus one section that wasn't necessary) yesterday.  And two or three pages ago I posted a cool press release from the News website!!  We're all so excited!!

The beignets came out for Halloween Time and will stay for the holidays, and the Demitasse dessert is otherwise known as the "peppermint pot cake"!!


----------



## ado121

Plaza Inn on Main Street, USA-Disneyland Park, Celebration Roundup and Barbecue at Big Thunder Ranch, Disney's PCH Grill, Storytellers Cafe, Disney's Paradise Pier, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel, Cafe Oreleans, Carnation Cafe, Disneyland Park, Wine Country Trattoria, Disney's California Adventure, Steakhouse 55, Breakfast only: Disneyland Hotel. 

the vouchers are for the above meals: $30.66 usd for adults and $15.82 usd for children includes tax and tip
the current meal prices for the plaza is $28 adult and $14 children plus 8.75% tax and for our party of 6 is another 15% tip

Ariel's Disney Princess Celebration - Ariel's Grotto, Disney's California Adventure, Park and Goofy's Kitchen - Disneyland Hotel.

the vouchers are for the above meals: $37.58 usd for adults and $19.78 usd for children includes tax and tip
the current meal prices for ariels grotto breakfast is $35/$19 and lunch $34/$21,  and goofys is breakfast $30/$16 and dinner $36/$16 plus 8.75% tax and a tip of 15% for our party of 6.


----------



## Sherry E

ado121 said:


> Plaza Inn on Main Street, USA-Disneyland Park, Celebration Roundup and Barbecue at Big Thunder Ranch, Disney's PCH Grill, Storytellers Cafe, Disney's Paradise Pier, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel, Cafe Oreleans, Carnation Cafe, Disneyland Park, Wine Country Trattoria, Disney's California Adventure, Steakhouse 55, Breakfast only: Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> $30.66 usd for adults
> $15.82 usd for children
> 
> Ariel's Disney Princess Celebration - Ariel's Grotto, Disney's California Adventure, Park and Goofy's Kitchen - Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> $37.58 usd for adults
> $19.78 usd for children
> 
> Inclusion
> Taxes.
> Gratuity.



Is the $30.66 the voucher amount for all the meals you listed, including Goofy's and Ariel's, or is the Goofy's and Ariel's voucher amount the $37.58 and $19.78?

It looks like using the voucher for Goofy's will not save you any money (if the voucher is $37.58), as their off-peak season breakfast adult prices with tax and tip are $32 and change, and their peak season breakfast adult prices are $37 and some change.  The vouchers would do nothing in that case except get it paid for in advance.

As for the other meals, I don't know if it's worth it or not because I'm not as familiar with their regular prices.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I was exploring Disney's website, they have their holiday info up.  They mentioned some traditions that are new.  The ginger beniges (sp) only at Cafe Olreans served with apples and cinnimon sauce and eggnog.  Sounds yummy but I thought I read some of my fellow Dis-ers have already enjoyed these.  They also mentioned Mickey santa dimsteese (again sp) and holiday popcorn buckets.  With the overwellming positive responce they got with the mickey ghost buckets I hoped they ordered enough.



This is what I posted here on Sunday and yesterday - the first link is the press release from the Disneyland News website:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38789133&postcount=2015

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38796750&postcount=2035


----------



## MinnieMama09

Sherry E said:


> For December - the date the seasonal prices go into effect this year is December 10th - and it stays that way until January.
> 
> There is also a week in November when the prices go up (probably over Thanksgiving), then they drop back down until 12/10.



Hi Sherry!  Have a question maybe you can help with...when I called Disney Dining # the other day to compare prices for Goofy's Kitchen and Minnie & Friends for our trip in Dec. (specifically asked for Dec. 15th), the CM said it was $27 for Minnie's and $29 for GK.  Maybe he was giving me current prices, because that seems low for what you mentioned about seasonal prices?


----------



## Sherry E

MinnieMama09 said:


> Hi Sherry!  Have a question maybe you can help with...when I called Disney Dining # the other day to compare prices for Goofy's Kitchen and Minnie & Friends for our trip in Dec. (specifically asked for Dec. 15th), the CM said it was $27 for Minnie's and $29 for GK.  Maybe he was giving me current prices, because that seems low for what you mentioned about seasonal prices?



I think you might be right.  It sounds like he either just looked at the current off-peak rates and gave them to you, OR maybe he didn't realize that the "peak season rates" for December begin on December 10th this year.  

I called the Dining number earlier today (and man, I wish they could shorten that long intro message - yikes!) and was told the December peak rates begin on 12/10 this year.  In my experience with Goofy's in the past, the peak breakfast prices were $37+ (incl. tax and tip), while the off-peak rates were $32+ (incl. tax and tip).  So I'm thinking that CM just didn't know that 12/10 was the day they increase at the time you asked him.

ETA: Scratch what I just said!  I just did the math using the $29 amount the CM gave you for Goofy's, and I added in tax and tip - and yes, I think he gave you the accurate total, because once you tack on the tax and tip to that $29, it comes in at around the $37 I mentioned for peak season breakfast!


----------



## ado121

i changed my last minute travel posting.


----------



## MinnieMama09

Sherry E said:


> I think you might be right.  It sounds like he either just looked at the current off-peak rates and gave them to you, OR maybe he didn't realize that the "peak season rates" for December begin on December 10th this year.
> 
> I called the Dining number earlier today (and man, I wish they could shorten that long intro message - yikes!) and was told the December peak rates begin on 12/10 this year.  In my experience with Goofy's in the past, the peak breakfast prices were $37+ (incl. tax and tip), while the off-peak rates were $32+ (incl. tax and tip).  So I'm thinking that CM just didn't know that 12/10 was the day they increase at the time you asked him.



Thank you...bummer!  Maybe we'll go with Minnie & Friends then...that just "sounds" a little better when trying to convince my DH!


----------



## JiminetteCricket

Just checking in and reading this thread so I can obsess over our trip that we're planning next Christmas .


----------



## Sherry E

MinnieMama09 said:


> Thank you...bummer!  Maybe we'll go with Minnie & Friends then...that just "sounds" a little better when trying to convince my DH!



I just added in a paragraph to that last post I did - after I did the math!

I could dig up my Goofy's receipt from last December to tell you exactly how much it was for 2 of us (with no discounts) if you'd like me to.


----------



## Sherry E

JiminetteCricket said:


> Just checking in and reading this thread so I can obsess over our trip that we're planning next Christmas .



Did you read the Disneyland News wonderful press release and the great info on the DLR website?  I put links to both in post #2059 above!  Great info - check them out!!


----------



## JiminetteCricket

Sherry E said:


> Did you read the Disneyland News wonderful press release and the great info on the DLR website?  I put links to both in post #2059 above!  Great info - check them out!!



I'm off to check them out!  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

ado121 said:


> i changed my last minute travel posting.



You have the voucher prices for Goofy's as being $37.58 with tax and tip, correct?  What I'm saying is that the peak season Goofy's breakfast price with the tax and tip *is* $37 and some change.  There is nothing added beyond that.  So the vouchers would not help in that case if they are $37.58.  And if you eat there before December 10, the price will be $32 and some change (and that includes everything already - nothing else is added on).


----------



## MinnieMama09

Sherry E said:


> I think you might be right.  It sounds like he either just looked at the current off-peak rates and gave them to you, OR maybe he didn't realize that the "peak season rates" for December begin on December 10th this year.
> 
> I called the Dining number earlier today (and man, I wish they could shorten that long intro message - yikes!) and was told the December peak rates begin on 12/10 this year.  In my experience with Goofy's in the past, the peak breakfast prices were $37+ (incl. tax and tip), while the off-peak rates were $32+ (incl. tax and tip).  So I'm thinking that CM just didn't know that 12/10 was the day they increase at the time you asked him.
> 
> ETA: Scratch what I just said!  I just did the math using the $29 amount the CM gave you for Goofy's, and I added in tax and tip - and yes, I think he gave you the accurate total, because once you tack on the tax and tip to that $29, it comes in at around the $37 I mentioned for peak season breakfast!



Ok, great!  Thank you so much!  That helps...see, not so bad, if you just say "$29"!  We'll see...I'm also trying to convince him to get APs! heehee

So, the biggest thing for us is seeing the characters, fun experience, etc. (DS4 and DDalmost 2...mostly for my son).  Would you recommend one over the other?


----------



## tdashgirl

MinnieMama09 said:


> So, the biggest thing for us is seeing the characters, fun experience, etc. (DS4 and DDalmost 2...mostly for my son).  Would you recommend one over the other?


I would vote for Goofy's over Christmas, just because the weather can be yucky - and Minnie's has a lot of outdoor seating and not-that-great indoor seating (IMO).  Goofy's is all indoor, it's really spacious.  Plus I like their food better   I've heard some people who say Minnie has the better character experience, but I haven't experienced that.  All my visits, I'd say they were even.


----------



## Sherry E

MinnieMama09 said:


> Ok, great!  Thank you so much!  That helps...see, not so bad, if you just say "$29"!  We'll see...I'm also trying to convince him to get APs! heehee
> 
> So, the biggest thing for us is seeing the characters, fun experience, etc. (DS4 and DDalmost 2...mostly for my son).  Would you recommend one over the other?



I think there is a lot of confusion among people regarding the character meal prices, because the Dining CM's often just give them the pre-tax and tip totals.  And then those totals (like at Goofy's, for example) will vary based on whether it's peak season or off-peak season, whether it's breakfast or dinner, etc.

People then they come on the DIS and ask a character meal question and we may give them the post-tax and tip amount, or they go onto a site where they can pre-purchase vouchers, and some of those vouchers include tax and tip, while others only include the base amount and some sort of website service fee, but they don't include the tax and tip up front!  So it can be very confusing!

But if you always keep in mind the basic character meals' prices (post-tax and tip), peak season and off-peak season, then it's easier to determine if the vouchers give you a good deal or not.

I prefer/love Goofy's Kitchen - it has a huge buffet (hence, the lofty price) with tons of choices for all ages.  P,B&J pizza, worms and dirt, hot dogs and pizza, and all kinds of things for kids mixed in with a wide array of choices for the adults.  You can even get an alcoholic beverage like a Bloody Mary or Mimosa at Goofy's for breakfast.  I really like the food, but that's all subjective - some folks like it and some folks don't like it, and that's pretty much the case for any of the DLR restaurants!

However, many folks prefer Minnie & Friends.  It has a much smaller food selection, but they like it because there are more characters there than at any of the other meals.  So if you want the most characters in one spot, go to Minnie & Friends inside Disneyland.

If you want the largest food selection and about 5- 8 characters (including a couple of Princesses mixed in with furry characters), try Goofy's.

If you want to meet Mickey, go to Surf's Up.

If you want a buffet OR menu option, try the Critter Breakfast at Storytellers.

And if you want all Princesses, eat at Ariel's.


----------



## MinnieMama09

All good, helpful tips...yes, you're right, it can be confusing, but it makes sense the way you explained it.  We are staying at the DLH and I personally have always wanted to try GK.  Thank you much, Sherry!

And, tdashgirl...I didn't even think of weather, that's a good point. It'd definitely be more convenient for us, since we're staying there, to go to Goofy's.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> However, many folks prefer Minnie & Friends.  It has a much smaller food selection, but they like it because there are more characters there than at any of the other meals.  So if you want the most characters in one spot, go to Minnie & Friends inside Disneyland.
> 
> If you want the largest food selection and about 5- 8 characters (including a couple of Princesses mixed in with furry characters), try Goofy's.
> 
> If you want to meet Mickey, go to Surf's Up.
> 
> If you want a buffet OR menu option, try the Critter Breakfast at Storytellers.
> 
> And if you want all Princesses, eat at Ariel's.


Sherry, great recap of all the character meals!   This should be in one of the sticky's


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to post this so everyone can see how it breaks down. I looked up my Goofy's breakfast receipt from last year (December 19th, to be exact), when the prices were peak rates.  This is what the cost will be as of December 10 this year, and through the rest of the year.

This is based on 2 adults, no kids and, sadly, NO discounts of any kind.

*2 Adult ADM Brunch - $59.98 ($29.99 x 2)

SUBTOTAL - $59.98
Gratuity - $9.00 (that's a 15% tip on the subtotal)
TAX - $6.04 (that's 8.75% tax on the Subtotal + gratuity)
AMOUNT DUE - $75.02 (that's $37.51 per adult x 2)*

So if a voucher is costing $37.58 per adult, it will not save you any money.

But - I remembered one other thing to make the whole character meal pricing situation confusing (in addition to the pre- and post-tax/tip rates, on & off-peak seasons, and breakfast vs. dinner prices): 

If you have a group of a certain number of people or larger (and I'm not sure what the number is, but it might be 5 people or more?), they will charge you 18% gratuity instead of 15%.  We've never been charged 18% because we always have a small group, but other DIS'ers have been charged 18%.

15% tip is obviously for smaller parties - I'm thinking under 5 people.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Thanks for all the Disney info Sherry E.  I just scanned it briefly and didn't read any back pages before I posted about the christmas info.

Getting excited and had to share imediatley  and didn't know that someone already had  keep up the good work


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Thanks for all the Disney info Sherry E.  I just scanned it briefly and didn't read any back pages before I posted about the christmas info.
> 
> Getting excited and had to share imediatley  and didn't know that someone already had  keep up the good work



I'm excited too!  Can't wait to get there!!  You know the funny thing about that holiday demitasse dessert/peppermint pot cake (the Christmas one, not the Halloween one) is that, as I recall, people said it was not sold last year.  But people definitely saw it sold (and ate it!) in 2007 and, I think, 2008.  It used to be sold at the Plaza Inn, among other places.

So I wonder if the peppermint pot cake demitasse thingy was brought back by popular demand this year?  It sounds way too good for me to pass up - I love me some pepperminty goodness!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I've never had either (the Holiday or the Halloween one). Heck, I don't even know what it is but I kind of want to try it.


----------



## PHXscuba

... did I hear someone mention peppermint? My alarm went off! 

Is there a smiley for drooling? There should be!

PHXscuba

p.s. One month from RIGHT THIS VERY MINUTE I will be wandering around DTD!


----------



## billwendy

Is there a list somewhere of the holiday goodies and where you can get them????


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Is there a list somewhere of the holiday goodies and where you can get them????



There will be an updated list eventually, though it never pops up in the same spot.  Sometimes Mouse Planet will have it.  Sometimes one of the CM's will post it here.

BUT, below is a list of goodies from two years ago (most of it courtesy of CM glendalais, and some of it filled in by me last year).  Some of the items have been discontinued, but most of them are still sold.  So this will give you a good idea of what to look for.  This list was pre-tamales, so now we have tamales on top of everything else.

*(Holiday) Brownie* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lounge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Brownie Funnel Cake With Sprinkles *
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park

*Caramel Apples  Snowman and Peppermint/Pumpkin Mickey*
	Poohs Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland

*Chicken Alfredo with Tomato & Basil Pizza* 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Christmas Demitasse Dessert (I think this might be the Peppermint Pot Cake!!)*
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Blue Bayou Restaurant, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Café Orleans, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Wine Country Trattoria, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Storytellers Café, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mugs* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	River Belle Terrace, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Crocks Bits 'n' Bites, Disneyland Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland

*Cranberry-Orange Bread* 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Cupcakes  Peppermint and Pumpkin*
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street, Disneyland

*Eggnog* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Eggnog Latte* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Gingerbread Man Cookies with Mickey Ears*
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney

*Haunted Mansion Holiday Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mug* 
	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Jack Skellington Cheese Cake/Death by Chocolate cake* 
	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Marshmallow Snowmen*
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Greetings from California, Disneys California Adventure

*Peppermint Fudge/Pumpkin Fudge*
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Pooh Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland
	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland
	Greetings from California, Disneys California Adventure

*Peppermint Ice Cream/Peppermint Coated Waffle Cone/Holiday Sprinkles* 
	Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bur-r-bank Ice Cream, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Peppermint Mocha* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Bread* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Pumpkin Cheesecake* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Muffin* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Pie* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Spice Latte* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Snowflake Rice Krispy Treat* 
	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Woody's Round-Up, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Schmoozies, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Catch a Flave, Paradise Pier, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Farmer's Market, a bug's land, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Snowman & Christmas Tree Shortbread Cookies* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park
            Marceline's Conectionery

*(Holiday) Sourdough Bread (Snowman and Candy Cane Shapes)* 
	Farmer's Market Fruit Cart, a bug's land, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park

*Spiced Caramel Apple Cider* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*(Holiday) Tres Leches Cake* 
	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill, Golden State, Disneyland Park

*Yule Logs* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park


----------



## Sherry E

This list was originally posted by Tdashgirl in our Halloween thread (Part 1).  I think it came from Mouse Planet this year?  It mainly highlights the Halloween treats, BUT most of these things (perhaps, minus the bat cookies, the Fall-specific demitasse desserts and some other stuff) are still available through the holidays:



> Fall Cupcake - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise - available at: Café Orléans
> 
> Caramel Apple Cider - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Baker’s Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Halloween Mickey Mouse inspired Bat Cookie - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Stage Door Café, The Golden Horseshoe, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Surfside Lounge, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Mini Caramel Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Baker’s Field Bakery
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Hazelnut Tiramisu topped with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Carnation Café, Big Thunder Ranch, Blue Bayou, Café Orleans, Golden Vine Winery Trattoria, Storyteller’s Café
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street Cappo Cart, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Caf, Golden State Cappo Cart, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Surfside Lounge, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Pumpkin Pie - available at: Plaza Inn
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Latte - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Baker’s Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Coffin Dessert / Mexican Halloween Cookies celebrating Dia de los Muertos - available at: Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Jack’s Chocolate Mud Coffin - available at: French Market
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Gift with Purchase - Halloween Town Pewter Figurines (available with each single purchase of $35 or more, after tax, and any applicable discount, while supplies last) - available at: French Market, Café Orleans (beginning Sept. 26)


----------



## mvf-m11c

That is great information Sherry to find certain Holiday treats at each different restaurants and stores. I mostly don't get too much Holiday treats at DL but after the list, I have to at least try the Holiday cupcakes.


----------



## Flitterific

OMG!  I am totally drooling right now from reading the list of holiday goodies.  I am sooo glad to hear that the gingerbread beignets will still be at CO when I go  as we were too stuffed when we went in October and didn't order dessert.  I think I'm going to have to plan our meals for our 3-day trip over Thanksgiving very strategically in order to try all those yummy treats


----------



## mom2dzb

amamax2 said:


> Well, I'm no expert, lol, but I'll take a stab.
> 
> It is a quite large area, set-up like a small ranch, so as the wood fences, a house/cabin, area for animals and then to the one side, a huge area with picnic tables where they also do the BBQ meals.
> 
> At the cabin, Santa and Mrs. Claus (?) will be available for pictures - it is a beautiful set-up, but does tend to get crowded.  I'm not sure the hours and i do remember reading earlier in this thread someone who had just gotten to the beginning of the line when Santa went to take a break, so I know they do take breaks, but probably they just send another Santa in as it wasn't long before Santa returned. I think they are there all day for the most part.
> 
> As far as when to show up to avoid crowds, not sure what to tell you.  The first time we went, the place was pretty empty and we could have spent a long time with Santa. We just wandered over there in the middle of the day.  The next time, we again just wandered over there as we got to the part of Disneyland, got in line for Santa, and after waiting probably 20 min, with the line not moving at all, we got out of line.
> 
> The rest of the area isn't really affected by the crowds - it is really only the line for pictures with Santa.
> 
> Your little ones will enjoy it; hard to say with your older ones.  When we were just there at the Halloween Round-Up, my 12 & almost 14 year old were not very interested - the activities are really for littler ones - bu they indulged my desire to take pictures (and will again on our upcoming Christmas trip, lol).
> 
> There are lots of amazing details and backdrops for photos, so if that is of interest to you, or you are trying to get that great holiday family picture, this is a wonderful spot for that.  There is a beautiful sleigh and backdrop right outside the entrance.



Thanks amama!  This is helpful!


----------



## KCmike

Does the Plaza Inn change their meal selection for the Holidays?  Say like Thanksgiving dinner (Turkey, Stuffing, etc.) and if so when does that start?

COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS!!!!  Will be there in 10 days!!!!

Also I am planning on buying my tickets online and turning them in at the turnstile.  If we don't show up till 3pm would there be any chance that the park will be at max capacity for the first day of the Christmas season?


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Does the Plaza Inn change their meal selection for the Holidays?  Say like Thanksgiving dinner (Turkey, Stuffing, etc.) and if so when does that start?
> 
> COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS!!!!  Will be there in 10 days!!!!
> 
> Also I am planning on buying my tickets online and turning them in at the turnstile.  If we don't show up till 3pm would there be any chance that the park will be at max capacity for the first day of the Christmas season?



Hi, Mike!

I could be wrong on this but I think the Plaza Inn may have special meals on the actual holidays, but I'm not sure if they change the entire menu for the whole season.  NewbieMouse talked to a CM in Dining recently and Plaza Inn was one of the places they mentioned as having special holiday meals.  I don't know if they go all out and get traditional with turkey and all the side dishes, but I imagine they do at least some of that.  They will, at the very least, have some seasonal items and seasonal desserts starting this month and those will be there all season long.

I don't think you will have to worry about not being allowed in if you show up at 3 p.m.  I've never heard of the park reaching capacity that early in the season - you're going on November 13th, is that right?  (I did the math!!)  Even though it's a Saturday and it will be busy, I don't know what the chances are of 'capacity busy' on that day.  I think that kind of stuff doesn't start to happen until December.

Will you be staying overnight?  Or are you just going to stay from 3 p.m. until closing and then leave?


----------



## briggscreek

I'm starting to get really excited - less than 4 weeks to go til we arrive!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Thanks for the treat list.  For those of us going the early part of the christmas, could you please take some food porn pics for those who have to wait?  OO and some decor, too.

Thanks Sherry E for the goodie list.  Who wants to share their must get christmas treats?  I do, I do.  I need to get the beingets at Cafe Olreans, a candy cane, the demitasse mickey santa, a gingerbread cookie, and a holiday popcorn bucket.  Maybe some pepermint fudge and a christmasy rice crispy treat.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Mike!
> 
> I could be wrong on this but I think the Plaza Inn may have special meals on the actual holidays, but I'm not sure if they change the entire menu for the whole season.  NewbieMouse talked to a CM in Dining recently and Plaza Inn was one of the places they mentioned as having special holiday meals.  I don't know if they go all out and get traditional with turkey and all the side dishes, but I imagine they do at least some of that.  They will, at the very least, have some seasonal items and seasonal desserts starting this month and those will be there all season long.



Yes, the CM definitely quoted Plaza Inn as an option for special holiday meals. I believe it involved a sirloin roast buffet with all the trimmings. If you call Disney Dining they have all the details now.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Thanks for the treat list.  For those of us going the early part of the christmas, could you please take some food porn pics for those who have to wait?  OO and some decor, too.
> 
> Thanks Sherry E for the goodie list.  Who wants to share their must get christmas treats?  I do, I do.  I need to get the beingets at Cafe Olreans, a candy cane, the demitasse mickey santa, a gingerbread cookie, and a holiday popcorn bucket.  Maybe some pepermint fudge and a christmasy rice crispy treat.



I fully agree!  Pictures pictures pictures - and we need info live from the scene, as soon as the holidays begin next week!

Let's see...I'll start the Must-Get Treats list and hopefully we will get many more DIS'ers sharing their musts, too!

I know for sure that I must get some of the gingerbread men w/ mouse ears.  Love those - so hefty and chewy!!  

I also must get peppermint ice cream from Gibson Girl - preferably in one of the cones with chocolate and red/green sprinkles on it.

I also must finally get around to trying a peppermint cupcake.

I will probably get some more snowmen and Christmas tree shortbread cookies because I enjoyed them when I last had them.

I would like to try the peppermint pot cake/demitasse thingy.

I want to get one of the cupcake samplers from Marceline's.

Maybe a holiday brownie and a peppermint mocha or peppermint latte to finish it all off.

And then when I am no longer able to walk out of Disneyland, I will waddle over to the stretcher and they will wheel me out!!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Yes, the CM definitely quoted Plaza Inn as an option for special holiday meals. I believe it involved a sirloin roast buffet with all the trimmings. If you call Disney Dining they have all the details now.



I'll repost your post here, below - for anyone just now tuning in!!




NewbieMouse said:


> FYI - They are giving out Christmas dining info on the dining line. The only special meal Christmas Eve is a NY striploin buffet at Plaza Inn, but Christmas Day there are many choices for special meals - Goofy's Kitchen, Plaza Inn, Rainforest Cafe, PCH Grill, Ariel's Grotto, DLH and Carnation Cafe.


----------



## PHXscuba

I want to eat:

Everything Goofy Mom said

Everything Sherry said

  

Plus a Mickey/snowman caramel apple!

The list Sherry posted a couple pages back sounds seriously delish.

PHXscuba


----------



## kylie71

I cannot wait for the shortbread cookie's. Grab a nice cup of Gibson Girl coffee, and sit in the Plaza, near the flag, on a bench, behind the Christmas tree, and soak it all up!!


----------



## pbbecker

I'm just joining in! My family and I will be at DLR Nov. 30th- Dec.3rd. I can't wait! When I have a little more time I'm going to try to read as much of this thread as I can.


----------



## jemilah

I am going to need a locker to put the souvineer cups in! I am not sure we can try everything in the 2 park days we have but boy am I going to try!


----------



## MinnieMama09

pbbecker said:


> I'm just joining in! My family and I will be at DLR Nov. 30th- Dec.3rd. I can't wait! When I have a little more time I'm going to try to read as much of this thread as I can.



It's been extremely helpful! We're going Dec. 11-15 and also SO excited!  We've never been there for the holidays, 2nd trip with the kiddos, and can't wait to get there either!


----------



## mom2dzb

Re: special meals on holidays . . .

I'm dining at DLR on Thanksgiving.  When I called to inquire about "Thanksgiving Dinner" the CM listed off some table service restaurants that will have a "Thanksgiving Plate" (or maybe she even said "Turkey Plate")on the menu.  I inquired about dining earlier in the day at a hotel buffet and was told that she could not guarantee that the Thanksgiving options would be available until dinner seatings.  I opted for an evening buffet at PP, hoping that there would be more Thanksgiving-y choices.


----------



## kylie71

We are doing Storyteller's at 2:30pm... their buffett is Awesome!


----------



## emacat

Oh, we would LOVE to go at Christmastime. Maybe next year, if we're lucky...

Until then, I'll be haunting this thread to enjoy all the great pics, and dream of the yummy treats and the gorgeous decorations!


----------



## Rachael Q

OMG, there goes my weight watchers points. Just thinking about all those goodies added 2" to my hips. 

ah I know my plan... have hubby buy one of everything, and then I'll just have a bite of each, and he can eat the rest.


----------



## MinnieMama09

Rachael Q said:


> OMG, there goes my weight watchers points. Just thinking about all those goodies added 2" to my hips.
> 
> ah I know my plan... have hubby buy one of everything, and then I'll just have a bite of each, and he can eat the rest.



Too funny...I was thinking the same thing!  Oh, those WW pts! I don't know how well I'll do on our trip, but, hey, it is vacation right?


----------



## smiley_face2

KCmike said:


> Does the Plaza Inn change their meal selection for the Holidays?  Say like Thanksgiving dinner (Turkey, Stuffing, etc.) and if so when does that start?
> 
> COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS!!!!  Will be there in 10 days!!!!
> 
> Also I am planning on buying my tickets online and turning them in at the turnstile.  If we don't show up till 3pm would there be any chance that the park will be at max capacity for the first day of the Christmas season?



we have done several Christmas seasons eating there, and have never seen anything in the way of special meals for the holidays, just their usual goodness...but they always have awesome holiday treats for afters! like this:






that's not to say they might not do something this year, but just my experience of past years (and I also don't know if they do something special on actual Christmas day). 

the sirloin roast dinner and the chicken dinner from last year, and the year before respectively: (a piece of chicken is missing, and the roast sirloin has been cut...because I can _never_ remember to take a picture before I start eating!! I see that good food and _have_ to have a bite or 2 _right now!_ Lol...


----------



## smiley_face2

SueTGGR said:


> Thank you for the # Sherry & thank you for saving me a call 3tinks! Maybe I will call next week to DLR and see if they give a different #.
> Right now we are contemplating a day in Yosemite. If we go there,we probably won't make the trip down during the holidays.  It is a tough decision.



re candy canes: Won't read back through all the posts in case you did try, but FYI as of today Nov. 3 at 6:13 pm it is still the same recording for Aug.29-Sept.4!! that's crazy! surely they must have changed it up during the halloween season... maybe there is another number to call? anyone? We are still trying to decide whether to stay for Dec.4th to get the candy canes..... Can someone maybe post the process involved in getting them, what time you do end up getting them and all of that? if it was early enough, say by noon or even 1, we would do it and still leave that day.
oh and the number to save some reading back is: 714-781-0112


----------



## scrappinbear78

Ok, so I am glad that I am reading now about how much meals are going to cost.  I am glad that we pushed off our trip until next year because we would have got down there this year and not had enough money for food.  I just can't even get passed the price for 2 adults to eat.....I don't think I have EVER paid that much anywhere to eat.  That food better be gold plated at that price.  I guess when you live on a disability income it makes you so much more aware of every single penny that gets spent.  

I do have a question...because of my disability and my stomach problems, I am unable to actually eat food and get all of my nutrition through my feeding tube...so my question is do I have to pay just to go into the restraunt or would I be able to go into the restraunt and sit with my family while they eat and not pay the horrible price just to sit in a chair?  Even though I love my family and would want to sit and enjoy their company while they eat rather than stuck in the hotel room, if it means we will save $40 then it means I will be stuck in the hotel for a couple of hours.


----------



## PHXscuba

ScrappinBear:

I believe if it's a buffet-style restaurant with a fixed price then everyone would have to pay, like an entry fee. You might want to look into places that have a menu where each could order as they wish (or nothing for you). It's nice that most of the menus and prices are online, and yes, they are expensive!

Most of character meals are unfortunately buffets but the Storyteller's breakfast does have both buffet and menu-order options. Most of the rest of the sit-down restaurants outside the character meals have menus.

I always eat breakfast in my hotel, both to save money and time. My kids are too excited to sit down first thing in the morning! If I recall from previous posts, you have mid-sized girls. Maybe the can split some adult portions rather than each getting a meal, and pack some extra snacks in?

For the character breakfast, maybe do a late "brunch" time and have it cover more ground.

Food does quickly eat up more than you plan. I don't plan to really do any sit-down meals when I'm there next month, but I know my snack budget will make up for it!

PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

I have been gone from this thread for a while. I got back from my Halloween trip at DLR last Friday. Now onto the Christmas trip planned for this Dec. Had a great time last week, but I am looking forward to a greater time at my favorite place to visit during my favorite time of the year! 

Sherry E., I am so excited about the letters having the peppermint look for the season. I can't wait to take pics of it when I go. Although it will be a bit sad. When I told DH that there going to be removed, his response, "So you want to buy one?" He is such a joker.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

funatdisney said:


> I have been gone from this thread for a while. I got back from my Halloween trip at DLR last Friday. Now onto the Christmas trip planned for this Dec. Had a great time last week, but I am looking forward to a greater time at my favorite place to visit during my favorite time of the year!
> 
> Sherry E., I am so excited about the letters having the peppermint look for the season. I can't wait to take pics of it when I go. Although it will be a bit sad. When I told DH that there going to be removed, his response, "So you want to buy one?" He is such a joker.



If I had the money, I'ld buy one.  I'ld add it to my Christmas yard decor.


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> And then when I am no longer able to walk out of Disneyland, I will waddle over to the stretcher and they will wheel me out!!




*Exactly* what I am picturing will happen to me because I want to try everything!


----------



## funatdisney

Now that would be the coolest yard decoration ever, Goofy_Mom.

My first thought was where would we store it? It would tower way over the cinder block wall in the back.


----------



## funatdisney

I am so happy to learn that the peppermint potcake (Holidays Demitasse Dessert ) will be available this year. That is on my list and plan to get one as soon as I arrive! Do you know if they come in two sizes?


----------



## SueTGGR

I am so happy that I will get another chance to try and get some of the gingerbread beignets. I was so sad when we left after our Halloween trip and didn't get any. We are looking at Dec 11 & 12 if our schedules go according to plan. Bummer is that we will be looking for a hotel at the last minute as MIL is going to be out of town that weekend & no more DVC points left. 
BTW, my fav Starbucks drink is a peppermint mocha.  I can't wait to see what damage I can do with peppermint goodies this season. Silly me I thought I would be able to lose weight before our cruise in January.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

funatdisney said:


> Now that would be the coolest yard decoration ever, Goofy_Mom.
> 
> My first thought was where would we store it? It would tower way over the cinder block wall in the back.



I'ld have to lay it down in the garage, they're about the length and width of a car.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Just wanted to share my find with you guys. I stopped into Walgreens today to pick up some photos, and decided to look around a bit. They are starting to put out their Christmas things. There wasn't much out yet, but a LOT of it was Disney!  

Candy, decorations, cards, etc. They had these really cute Mickey (blue) and Minnie (red) cups with a snowflake print that light up. And, what I was most surprised by, they had EAR BANDS! Black headbands with ears, Mickey or Minnie. The Mickey one has a red santa hat in the middle, and the Minnie one has a pink sequined santa hat! SO CUTE! They were only like, 3 dollars too! I almost bought them for us to wear on the trip, but decided i'd rather get them from DLR since they will have more to choose from.

But yeah, definitely worth checking out. I'm going to go back in a few weeks when they have all their things out. Also, for any Peanuts/Charlie Brown fans, there was a lot of that too!


----------



## MinnieMama09

MattsPrincess said:


> Just wanted to share my find with you guys. I stopped into Walgreens today to pick up some photos, and decided to look around a bit. They are starting to put out their Christmas things. There wasn't much out yet, but a LOT of it was Disney!
> 
> Candy, decorations, cards, etc. They had these really cute Mickey (blue) and Minnie (red) cups with a snowflake print that light up. And, what I was most surprised by, they had EAR BANDS! Black headbands with ears, Mickey or Minnie. The Mickey one has a red santa hat in the middle, and the Minnie one has a pink sequined santa hat! SO CUTE! They were only like, 3 dollars too! I almost bought them for us to wear on the trip, but decided i'd rather get them from DLR since they will have more to choose from.
> 
> But yeah, definitely worth checking out. I'm going to go back in a few weeks when they have all their things out. Also, for any Peanuts/Charlie Brown fans, there was a lot of that too!



Ooh, good to know, thank you!  My DH is a huge Snoopy/Peanuts fan, and his bday is in 2 weeks...may need to check that out!  Oh, and the Mickey/Minnie ear bands are tempting, may need to check those out...my kids would LOVE those for our trip!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

anyone have any good CP tips? I know that there are a bunch of threads but I was wondering wheres the best place to set up for the long wait and when? thanks!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

MattsPrincess said:


> Just wanted to share my find with you guys. I stopped into Walgreens today to pick up some photos, and decided to look around a bit. They are starting to put out their Christmas things. There wasn't much out yet, but a LOT of it was Disney!
> 
> Candy, decorations, cards, etc. They had these really cute Mickey (blue) and Minnie (red) cups with a snowflake print that light up. And, what I was most surprised by, they had EAR BANDS! Black headbands with ears, Mickey or Minnie. The Mickey one has a red santa hat in the middle, and the Minnie one has a pink sequined santa hat! SO CUTE! They were only like, 3 dollars too! I almost bought them for us to wear on the trip, but decided i'd rather get them from DLR since they will have more to choose from.
> 
> But yeah, definitely worth checking out. I'm going to go back in a few weeks when they have all their things out. Also, for any Peanuts/Charlie Brown fans, there was a lot of that too!



Thanks for the tip, walgreens always has good disney stuff.  The only time I go in there, though, is for meds and first aid.  While I'm there I look at what other goods they have.  They're also good for some "as seen on TV" stuff.


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

smiley_face2 said:


> re candy canes: Won't read back through all the posts in case you did try, but FYI as of today Nov. 3 at 6:13 pm it is still the same recording for Aug.29-Sept.4!! that's crazy! surely they must have changed it up during the halloween season... maybe there is another number to call? anyone? We are still trying to decide whether to stay for Dec.4th to get the candy canes..... Can someone maybe post the process involved in getting them, what time you do end up getting them and all of that? if it was early enough, say by noon or even 1, we would do it and still leave that day.
> oh and the number to save some reading back is: 714-781-0112



When we went two years ago, my brother in law and I used our MM and went right to the store.. We were the 1st ones there but only by a few minutes! The line formed pretty quickly. Then at I believe an hour or two  later (sorry it has been 2 years so details are a bit fuzzy LOL) they gave us tickets to come back later to get the candy canes, and told us the time to be back. We pretty much stuck around the whole time to watch them make them except that the kitchen got to got and they had to stop and bring fans in to cool it down so they could make them correctly. It was hours after we got the tickets before we actually got the candy canes.. It was completely worth it to get them IMO.. I loved the process of watching them make and wrap the candy canes and my dd loved it to and she was 6 at the time!


----------



## smiley_face2

disneylovingfamily:4 said:


> When we went two years ago, my brother in law and I used our MM and went right to the store.. We were the 1st ones there but only by a few minutes! The line formed pretty quickly. Then at I believe an hour or two  later (sorry it has been 2 years so details are a bit fuzzy LOL) they gave us tickets to come back later to get the candy canes, and told us the time to be back. We pretty much stuck around the whole time to watch them make them except that the kitchen got to got and they had to stop and bring fans in to cool it down so they could make them correctly. It was hours after we got the tickets before we actually got the candy canes.. It was completely worth it to get them IMO.. I loved the process of watching them make and wrap the candy canes and my dd loved it to and she was 6 at the time!



Thanks for the tips! It's hubby who really wants to get them, he said we all have to line up and get 2 each to bring home for the grandkids (HA!!) Do you remember how much they cost? Oh, and I'm pretty sure we will be sticking around to get them! lol... even if it means leaving a lot later.....or not at all....


----------



## partinchina

Sherry I was half convinced to go, but now I have to, it sounds absolutly amazing
__________________


----------



## Markie Mouse

partinchina said:


> Sherry I was half convinced to go, but now I have to, it sounds absolutly amazing
> __________________



She convinced me too. She should work for Disney as a saleswomen. Can't wait to add to this!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Stopping by Walgreens this morning...thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I have been gone from this thread for a while. I got back from my Halloween trip at DLR last Friday. Now onto the Christmas trip planned for this Dec. Had a great time last week, but I am looking forward to a greater time at my favorite place to visit during my favorite time of the year!
> 
> Sherry E., I am so excited about the letters having the peppermint look for the season. I can't wait to take pics of it when I go. Although it will be a bit sad. When I told DH that there going to be removed, his response, "So you want to buy one?" He is such a joker.



Liza - I have a feeling that there will alternately be a bunch of folks who do not realize that this is the last year for the letters (and the holiday versions of the letters) and, therefore, will miss their chance for final photos, AND there will be a bunch of us 'in the know' who are all congregated around the letters, snapping away!!  We will all be up at 6 a.m., trying to sneak over to the letters before the Esplanade fills up with people.

I wish they would sell little scaled-down versions of the holiday letters as souvenirs, just as I wish they would sell scaled down versions of the gingerbread ballroom centerpiece in HMH each year.

I need to work for Disney in their merchandising departments!



merrrydeath said:


> *Exactly* what I am picturing will happen to me because I want to try everything!



Well, Meredith, we may be among the first people ever to actually be wheeled out on stretchers at DLR because we simply ate too many treats...but I guess we have to take one for the team!!



funatdisney said:


> I am so happy to learn that the peppermint potcake (Holidays Demitasse Dessert ) will be available this year. That is on my list and plan to get one as soon as I arrive! Do you know if they come in two sizes?



Liza - I think the demitasse will just be one size.  The thing is, since it apparently (from all reports) was not sold last year but it has been brought back this year, I'm guessing the actual mug will be different.  They probably used a different holiday mug when the potcake used to be sold a couple of years ago.  So the shape or size of it may have changed a tad, but it should still be the cake in the cup (or the "pot" in this case) with the peppermint sauce covering it, the whipped cream, sprinkles and candy canes hanging from the side.  I would imagine the general recipe has not changed too much.



SueTGGR said:


> I am so happy that I will get another chance to try and get some of the gingerbread beignets. I was so sad when we left after our Halloween trip and didn't get any. We are looking at Dec 11 & 12 if our schedules go according to plan. Bummer is that we will be looking for a hotel at the last minute as MIL is going to be out of town that weekend & no more DVC points left.
> BTW, my fav Starbucks drink is a peppermint mocha.  I can't wait to see what damage I can do with peppermint goodies this season. Silly me I thought I would be able to lose weight before our cruise in January.



Sue, do you recall reading in the Halloween thread that the gingerbread beignets are heavy and not light, like other beignets?  I cannot recall who reported that but a couple of different people agreed.  This is what is holding me back from ordering them.  If I am going to eat something heavy and gingerbread-y, I will stick to the cookies!

I MIGHT try the gingerbread beignets if I am already at Cafe Orleans, scarfing down the potcake.  I don't normally eat at Cafe Orleans, so I would have to go there specifically to stuff my face with dessert or find something that looks appetizing to me for a meal.

I love peppermint mochas too!!




partinchina said:


> Sherry I was half convinced to go, but now I have to, it sounds absolutly amazing
> __________________



Hi, partinchina!  Welcome!  It sounds like this thread has worked its magic yet again!! 

Halloween Time at DLR, while fun and festive, has left a few people feeling like it didn't live up to the hype or it didn't live up to its full potential in terms of seasonal decor.  Many of us love it, but agree that it could be so much 'more,' and it is not a fully immersive season.  The fact that DCA was left all but ignored in the Halloween Time feeling this year only contributed to that fact.

But I think that all of us who have been to DLR at Christmas time before can confirm and attest to the fact that - with the exception of possible crowd issues that may arise - you will not be disappointed.  If you love Christmas and love DLR, there is no combination that is more magical than DLR + Christmas together!!  If you've seen the photos in this thread, you know what to look forward to.  The pictures don't lie!  And this is a case where the entire Resort is decked out and involved in the fun, so you never feel like you are stepping out of the holiday magic.

You'll have a great time!



Markie Mouse said:


> She convinced me too. She should work for Disney as a saleswomen. Can't wait to add to this!



Markie Mouse - hee hee!  I have roped another one into the evil holiday web!!  You have a triple whammy to enjoy - Disneyland + Christmas + your birthday!  So I cannot see how your trip will be anything less than magical!

I wish Disney people were reading this - it's hard to get hired on the business side of things at Disney, but I would love to work for their marketing department, or I would love to write the blogs that Heather Hust Rivera does on the Parks Blog website.  I'd love to work for TDA in the planning and execution of the holiday seasons.  And I'd love to be involved in the merchandise planning sessions too!!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> I wish Disney people were reading this - it's hard to get hired on the business side of things at Disney, but I would love to work for their marketing department, or I would love to write the blogs that Heather Hust Rivera does on the Parks Blog website.  I'd love to work for TDA in the planning and execution of the holiday seasons.  And I'd love to be involved in the merchandise planning sessions too!!



Maybe we need to start a write-in campaign to get you hired!

We could all keep posting on the DL Parks Blog, "According to DIS Moderator Sherry, blah blah blah" until your name gets sent up the hierarchy to someone who could hire you.


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> Sue, do you recall reading in the Halloween thread that the gingerbread beignets are heavy and not light, like other beignets?  I cannot recall who reported that but a couple of different people agreed.  This is what is holding me back from ordering them.  If I am going to eat something heavy and gingerbread-y, I will stick to the cookies!
> I MIGHT try the gingerbread beignets if I am already at Cafe Orleans, scarfing down the potcake.  I don't normally eat at Cafe Orleans, so I would have to go there specifically to stuff my face with dessert or find something that looks appetizing to me for a meal.


I don't recall that review but I have not been over much since our trip mid-October.   I will have to look now but beignets are a little heavy to begin with to me. I love the ones @ the Jazz Kitchen! Maybe we will have to do a taste test. I cookie in one hand & the beignets in another! 



Sherry E said:


> I love peppermint mochas too!!


 Next time you want something cold from there ask for a Java Chip with Peppermint! Also, if you order it with non-fat milk, you can taste more peppermint.  Years of expermintation. 




Sherry E said:


> I wish Disney people were reading this - it's hard to get hired on the business side of things at Disney, but I would love to work for their marketing department, or I would love to write the blogs that Heather Hust Rivera does on the Parks Blog website.  I'd love to work for TDA in the planning and execution of the holiday seasons.  And I'd love to be involved in the merchandise planning sessions too!!


I think the DIS boards need to start a campaign for this to happen!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

for those needing a disney christmas picture fix, go to photobucket.com and search for christmas disneyland.  Some are of people at disneyland in various spots, but there are a bunch of pictures around the parks.  I noticed not all of them are at Disneyland CA, some are of Toyko and Paris.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> I wish Disney people were reading this - it's hard to get hired on the business side of things at Disney, but I would love to work for their marketing department, or I would love to write the blogs that Heather Hust Rivera does on the Parks Blog website.  I'd love to work for TDA in the planning and execution of the holiday seasons.  And I'd love to be involved in the merchandise planning sessions too!!



I'm sure Disney is reading, and they figure you're doing a wonderful job marketing for them on here for free - why pay you!?!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Liza - I have a feeling that there will alternately be a bunch of folks who do not realize that this is the last year for the letters (and the holiday versions of the letters) and, therefore, will miss their chance for final photos, AND there will be a bunch of us 'in the know' who are all congregated around the letters, snapping away!!  We will all be up at 6 a.m., trying to sneak over to the letters before the Esplanade fills up with people.
> 
> I wish they would sell little scaled-down versions of the holiday letters as souvenirs, just as I wish they would sell scaled down versions of the gingerbread ballroom centerpiece in HMH each year.
> 
> I need to work for Disney in their merchandising departments!



6 am! I guess that would make sense, if you want just the letters. I should get pictures of them in the morning and at night. 

There are so many things that Disney could sell. I sometimes think that they no idea how to select merchandise or they do not have nearly enough of items to go around.

BTW, I did complain at MHP about not having any adult size t-shirts of the MHP shirts with the "2010" year on them. I went to City Hall to complain, because I was so frustrated with not having these t-shirts available every year (except for one year- 2006) This year was suppose to be an event only purchase, but they always take them out in the stores during regular park hours the weekend before the last week of scheduled events. Which really frustrates me because that means they have no shirts for the last two biggest attended events - the Friday before Halloween and Halloween night! Makes you wonder who really is in charge and ordering t-shirts. I mean 5 years out of 6 they have run out of these t-shirts before the last week of events? I even had the them bring out the merchandising supervisor to tell him directly what I thought about this. He had the gall to tell me to try to attend a MHP earlier in the month! Not to my face, of course, the CM at City Hall relayed that one to me. Anyway, I digress. 




Sherry E said:


> Liza - I think the demitasse will just be one size.  The thing is, since it apparently (from all reports) was not sold last year but it has been brought back this year, I'm guessing the actual mug will be different.  They probably used a different holiday mug when the potcake used to be sold a couple of years ago.  So the shape or size of it may have changed a tad, but it should still be the cake in the cup (or the "pot" in this case) with the peppermint sauce covering it, the whipped cream, sprinkles and candy canes hanging from the side.  I would imagine the general recipe has not changed too much.



So now I am curious what the mug will look like. Can't wait to find out myself.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

funatdisney said:


> So now I am curious what the mug will look like. Can't wait to find out myself.



Add it to the list of things that the early chritmas go-ers need to take pictures of so that the rest of us who have to wait can uogle over.


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I'm sure Disney is reading, and they figure you're doing a wonderful job marketing for them on here for free - why pay you!?!



Well, that's not very encouraging!  I'm only talking glowingly about Christmas (and Halloween) on one message board.  I'm not publicizing their events all over the Internet.  I don't think that anyone who does the hiring and is in charge of those decisions is reading the DIS or this thread, but if they were, I would certainly hope that they would not discount someone from being considered for employment because they were huge DLR at Christmas fans and liked to talk about it.  If anything, when you're hiring, you want someone who is passionate about your product and can talk it up well (or write it up well) to be on your team.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> Well, that's not very encouraging!  I'm only talking glowingly about Christmas (and Halloween) on one message board.  I'm not publicizing their events all over the Internet.  I don't think that anyone who does the hiring and is in charge of those decisions is reading the DIS or this thread, but if they were, I would certainly hope that they would not discount someone from being considered for employment because they were huge DLR at Christmas fans and liked to talk about it.  If anything, when you're hiring, you want someone who is passionate about your product and can talk it up well (or write it up well) to be on your team.



Sherry, I'm not trying to be discouraging - it was tongue in cheek. And of course they want people who are passionate about their product, that's why they have so many people lining up who want to get hired. But marketing departments do monitor "buzz", and message boards are a big part of that these days. 

Took off my mickey ears and put on my MBA hat there for a second....


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Sherry, I'm not trying to be discouraging - it was tongue in cheek. And of course they want people who are passionate about their product, that's why they have so many people lining up who want to get hired. But marketing departments do monitor "buzz", and message boards are a big part of that these days.
> 
> Took off my mickey ears and put on my MBA hat there for a second....



Well, where's_my_prince from this very board just got hired at DLR.  Regardless of how many people are lining up to work there, they won't hire everyone because not everyone has the skills or the qualities they need.  She obviously had what they were looking for.  Again, even if all of the Disney hiring people are tuned into this very thread to read my musings on how wonderful their park is at Christmas time, I doubt they would say, "Let's not hire her."  Chances are they would say, "There's a girl who really loves DLR, and she's articulate and can express herself well, and we'd love to have her on board!"  Not to mention that I have an excellent work history and am quite capable!

The trouble is that so many people are out of work in California in general, so it's hard to get hired anywhere these days.  But certainly, there are some people who would be better candidates than others.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Well, where's_my_prince from this very board just got hired at DLR.  Regardless of how many people are lining up to work there, they won't hire everyone because not everyone has the skills or the qualities they need.  *She obviously had what they were looking for*.  Again, even if all of the Disney hiring people are tuned into this very thread to read my musings on how wonderful their park is at Christmas time, I doubt they would say, "Let's not hire her."  Chances are they would say, "There's a girl who really loves DLR, and she's articulate and can express herself well, and we'd love to have her on board!"  Not to mention that I have an excellent work history and am quite capable!
> 
> The trouble is that so many people are out of work in California in general, so it's hard to get hired anywhere these days.  But certainly, there are some people who would be better candidates than others.


awww thank's sherry!!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

ok sorry i have been MIA, totally tired, but i did get pictures of the holiday jackets, but i havent gotten  the pillow pets because i guess they only sell them inside the park but i'm going to walk around DL friday so i'll be getting the photo of it then =)

and also for all of you wondering if there will be a mickey christmas bucket like the micket halloween bucket....THERE WILL. and its ADORABLE. even better then the halloween one! i cannot wait to get it


----------



## Goofy_Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> ok sorry i have been MIA, totally tired, but i did get pictures of the holiday jackets, but i havent gotten  the pillow pets because i guess they only sell them inside the park but i'm going to walk around DL friday so i'll be getting the photo of it then =)
> 
> and also for all of you wondering if there will be a mickey christmas bucket like the micket halloween bucket....THERE WILL. and its ADORABLE. even better then the halloween one! i cannot wait to get it



yeah for the popcorn buckets!!!  I'll have to add it to my list of christmas goodies I need to buy.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> Well, where's_my_prince from this very board just got hired at DLR.  Regardless of how many people are lining up to work there, they won't hire everyone because not everyone has the skills or the qualities they need.  She obviously had what they were looking for.  Again, even if all of the Disney hiring people are tuned into this very thread to read my musings on how wonderful their park is at Christmas time, I doubt they would say, "Let's not hire her."  Chances are they would say, "There's a girl who really loves DLR, and she's articulate and can express herself well, and we'd love to have her on board!"  Not to mention that I have an excellent work history and am quite capable!
> 
> The trouble is that so many people are out of work in California in general, so it's hard to get hired anywhere these days.  But certainly, there are some people who would be better candidates than others.



I don't think I ever implied that people get hired without proper credentials. I've worked in HR for over 10 years and have hired many, many people. I was just pointing out that a lot of people feel passionately about Disney and I'm sure the number of unsolicited resumes they receive is astonishing. It's a recruiter's dream, assuming that those people are actually qualified!

But back to my initial post, I really meant the initial comment in a tongue and cheek way, hence the smiley face.  Of course your passion for Disney would make you an excellent candidate. If you have marketing credentials, I'm sure that adding your moderator activities on this board to your resume would make your application stand out. 

I'm sorry if it upset you; it wasn't meant to discourage. But maybe I should - what would we all do if you left the boards to market Disney professionally? Who would help us with our holiday trip planning!?!


----------



## amamax2

where's_my_prince said:


> and also for all of you wondering if there will be a mickey christmas bucket like the micket halloween bucket....THERE WILL. and its ADORABLE. even better then the halloween one! i cannot wait to get it



Can you elaborate?  Pretty please?

My DH really wanted a Halloween one, but we were there the day they pulled them (we saw one in the a.m. and then went to find one in the p.m. and they were all gone, then read the next day how they had been pulled..), so I would love if we can get a Christmas one....


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so maybe I'm WAY behind, but I re-read all of the official Holiday press release and I never saw anything about the Candlelight Processional. 

Have we actually had any official confirmation they are doing it, and specifically doing it Dec. 4 and 5? I haven't seen dates, times, narrator, etc., and I've been keeping my eye out because we will be there that weekend and I'll be trying to work around it.

PHXscuba


----------



## kylie71

Anybody have any new PICS of the parks as the decoration's go up??  Pretty Please!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

kylie71 said:


> Anybody have any new PICS of the parks as the decoration's go up??  Pretty Please!!



i'll be takng a few on friday


----------



## Markie Mouse

Sherry E said:


> Well, where's_my_prince from this very board just got hired at DLR.  Regardless of how many people are lining up to work there, they won't hire everyone because not everyone has the skills or the qualities they need.  She obviously had what they were looking for.  Again, even if all of the Disney hiring people are tuned into this very thread to read my musings on how wonderful their park is at Christmas time, I doubt they would say, "Let's not hire her."  Chances are they would say, "There's a girl who really loves DLR, and she's articulate and can express herself well, and we'd love to have her on board!"  Not to mention that I have an excellent work history and am quite capable!
> 
> The trouble is that so many people are out of work in California in general, so it's hard to get hired anywhere these days.  But certainly, there are some people who would be better candidates than others.



I think thats what separates you from any disney fanatic. Its that you are very articulate and have an ability to color your descriptions while still being informative and unbiased. When my wife was reading the info you had given me, she actually asked if you worked for Disneyland. I agree with the others we should start a campaign for you(but if they hire you I hope you'ld still stick around the boards). I have been on the DISboards for a while now and always see you giving some of the best advice.


----------



## where's_my_prince

heres the back of the  adult Christmas sweatshirt




and the only kids sweatshirt i could find was this (they have an adult version as well):


----------



## funatdisney

Goofy_Mom said:


> Add it to the list of things that the early chritmas go-ers need to take pictures of so that the rest of us who have to wait can uogle over.



Hear hear!


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> heres the back of the  adult Christmas sweatshirt



Ok now I have to add this to my list. It is so cute. I have not gotten a Christmas sweatshort from DL in quite a few years. The good thing is I will be in DLR Dec 3 to the 5th. There should plenty of them in stock!


----------



## KCmike

We'll be there on Nov. 12th which is a friday.


----------



## smiley_face2

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Im with Rogers (Hubby is with Telus, but doesnt have a smartphone). The plan is $40 a month for 500mb and a bunch of other stuff. Its a Data Add-on plan and it has the option of paying $10 for 30 days of using my included data in the US. My voice pack will be $40 for 70 min. and a reduced rate after that,  so $50 in total makes me *heart* Rogers.  $110 isn't bad either though, I think thats the going rate if you have a regular data plan through rogers too.



Sorry I'm taking so long to say thankyou!  what about texting? do you do that? We tried Rogers, but in the town I live in, for some strange reason, right where my house is, it's a "dead zone" for Rogers!  The cable guy had to use my phone to call his office when he was here working on the cable!


----------



## smiley_face2

where's_my_prince said:


> heres the back of the  adult Christmas sweatshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the only kids sweatshirt i could find was this (they have an adult version as well):



I'm so glad I can fit into the large kids size cause I really like this!!
oops, edited to add: just re-read and you say they have adults as well...I usually end up liking the kids version of stuff better!! lol.... there should still be lot's of selection at the end of this month


----------



## kylie71

Thanks for the cute sweatshirt pics! I can fit in the kid size x-large, they aren't so baggy!
I can't wait for more from you guy's heading there quicker than me!!


----------



## tksbaskets

That red sweatshirt is ADORABLE~


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Well, Meredith, we may be among the first people ever to actually be wheeled out on stretchers at DLR because we simply ate too many treats...but I guess we have to take one for the team!!



I'm totally okay with taking one for the team. No one has posted a picture in the dining review thread of them too full to move yet! 



where's_my_prince said:


>



Yup. I want this one!!


----------



## SueTGGR

I found a few pictures from last year. I remembered reading it was possible they would remove the letters so I made sure I took pictures. 








Here is the link if you want to see the rest:http://s471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/SueTGGR/Christmas 2009/
Doesn't seem like almost a year has flown by!


----------



## MinnieMama09

Oh, what great pics of the letters, SueTGGR!  I've only "heard" about them at Christmas, never seen what they looked like...so cute with the characters on them and everything!  December...get here already!


----------



## princess lovers mom

where's_my_prince said:


> heres the back of the  adult Christmas sweatshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the only kids sweatshirt i could find was this (they have an adult version as well):



can these be purchased online or over the phone somehow? we are planning a surprise trip and this would be a great way to say SURPRISE!


----------



## BeautyAndTheBeast22

princess lovers mom said:


> can these be purchased online or over the phone somehow? we are planning a surprise trip and this would be a great way to say SURPRISE!



I'm not sure about these particular shirts, but they do have a few cute ones up on the Disney Store website. Search "Holiday Womens Minnie and Mickey Sweatshirt" the also have Mickey and Pluto one.


----------



## funatdisney

Denise, you could try Disneyland DelivEARS phone number. (800) 362-4533. I would wait until they have the sweatshirts in the stores or they may not know about them.


----------



## JH87

I love that kids sweatshirt! They should really make some of the kids stuff in adult sizes! its so much cuter than some of the adult ones.


----------



## JH87

Don't know if someone had posted this but it looks like the candy cane "CALIFORNIA" letters are up!
The Magic Eye blog has some photos up!
http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/
Also the blog shows photos of the WOC platform things fully submerged in the water! YAY no more ugliness showing! 
It's a great blog with lots of photo updates!


----------



## Sherry E

JH87 said:


> Don't know if someone had posted this but it looks like the candy cane "CALIFORNIA" letters are up!
> The Magic Eye blog has some photos up!
> http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/
> Also the blog shows photos of the WOC platform things fully submerged in the water! YAY no more ugliness showing!
> It's a great blog with lots of photo updates!



Oooooooh!!  Thanks so much, Jillian!!  No one has posted it here yet!  We knew that the candy cane letters were going to be rolled out one last time, but we didn't know they were up yet!!  That makes me happy (even though I'm not getting to DLR until December!!)!!  I actually got goosebumps when I read your post because I knew it meant the holidays are really about to begin and I'm sooooooooo excited (not sure I can wait until 12/12 to get there - I may have to storm DLR before that!)!!

And I agree with you - Yay! I hate that platform protruding out of the water.  It's such an eyesore.  I wish it could be fully submerged year-round.


----------



## Sherry E

OOOOOOH!  And the Golden Gate Bridge is not being ignored, either!  I was afraid they wouldn't decorate it again, but they are!!  And A Bug's Land is getting its giant ornaments. The Christmas tree is in place.  The wreath is over the Pacific Wharf area!  

I am so excited to see that post!  Jillian, you made my day!!  One week until Holiday Time - and it's been 96 degrees!  Not Christmasy at all!


----------



## billwendy

Just ordered our 4 day park hoppers through ares travel!!! So excited - makes it seem really REAL!!!! Cannot wait to see everthing decked out!!!

Anyone know what gas prices are out there? We are renting a car and dont know if we should take that thing where they fill up the tank for ya at a certain price????? Thoughts?

Also, if there was 1 counterservice place that you just HAD to have on your trip, which one would it be???


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is nice to see the Holiday decorations go up in DL and DCA. Have you see todays Micechat.com In the Parks page showing the Holiday decorations in both DL and DCA. I was also glad to see the Candy Cane CALIFORNIA letters are up this year before the major overhaul of the front entrance. It is nice that DLR decorated the Golden Gate Bridge for the last time and Bug's Land too.

Thx Jillian for the post and it is great to see the resort all decoration half way until the Holiday season.

Man Sherry, that is hot weather during the Holiday season at DL.


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Just ordered our 4 day park hoppers through ares travel!!! So excited - makes it seem really REAL!!!! Cannot wait to see everthing decked out!!!
> 
> Anyone know what gas prices are out there? We are renting a car and dont know if we should take that thing where they fill up the tank for ya at a certain price????? Thoughts?
> 
> Also, if there was 1 counterservice place that you just HAD to have on your trip, which one would it be???



Yay! for getting the 4-day Hoppers!  Woo hoo!!

About counter service...hmmmm...one place.  Well, I would say that in terms of food selection and overall beauty of the interior, you can't beat Plaza Inn.  It's a lovely restaurant, aesthetically, and they have pretty decent food.  

River Belle Terrace also has a really nice location in DL, and the food is pretty decent. 

Lots of people enjoy the food at Whitewater Snacks in the GCH.  

Pacific Wharf Cafe has a nice location in DCA.

My vote is either Plaza Inn or River Belle Terrace for a counter service place, based on both food selection & locale or decor.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> It is nice to see the Holiday decorations go up in DL and DCA. Have you see todays Micechat.com In the Parks page showing the Holiday decorations in both DL and DCA. I was also glad to see the Candy Cane CALIFORNIA letters are up this year before the major overhaul of the front entrance. It is nice that DLR decorated the Golden Gate Bridge for the last time and Bug's Land too.
> 
> Thx Jillian for the post and it is great to see the resort all decoration half way until the Holiday season.
> 
> Man Sherry, that is hot weather during the Holiday season at DL.



I haven't looked at MiceChat yet, but I'm headed that way now!!  I was so excited just to see that the festive ToonTown tree is up - I love that tree (it's one of the better ones at DLR because it's so whimsical and colorful).  It looks like Main Street has not been decorated yet.  The DLR people seem to decorate all the peripheral areas first and then hit Main Street last.

I wonder how many of the 700 trees are already up!!

Yes, Bret, it's been blazing hot!  This is a crazy, crazy weather year in SoCal.  However, it is supposed to drop to the low 70's within a couple of days, I think.  So, it may not feel like Christmas yet (weather-wise), but it will at least feel Fall-like!!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to copy these two posts from Jillian and Bret onto this page so no one misses them - they got lost on the last page very quickly, but they have links which people may enjoy seeing!




JH87 said:


> Don't know if someone had posted this but it looks like the candy cane "CALIFORNIA" letters are up!
> The Magic Eye blog has some photos up!
> http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/
> Also the blog shows photos of the WOC platform things fully submerged in the water! YAY no more ugliness showing!
> It's a great blog with lots of photo updates!





mvf-m11c said:


> It is nice to see the Holiday decorations go up in DL and DCA. Have you see todays Micechat.com In the Parks page showing the Holiday decorations in both DL and DCA. I was also glad to see the Candy Cane CALIFORNIA letters are up this year before the major overhaul of the front entrance. It is nice that DLR decorated the Golden Gate Bridge for the last time and Bug's Land too.
> 
> Thx Jillian for the post and it is great to see the resort all decoration half way until the Holiday season.
> 
> Man Sherry, that is hot weather during the Holiday season at DL.


----------



## kylie71

Very Cool Pics, Thanks!!
One thing I have noticed about DCA,,, I haven't been there in a year and a half, and their are A LOT more Palm tree's! It looks soooooooooo much better already! it was so baron before, lol!
That's a cool website, I saved it to my faves!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Yes, Bret, it's been blazing hot!  This is a crazy, crazy weather year in SoCal.  However, it is supposed to drop to the low 70's within a couple of days, I think.  So, it may not feel like Christmas yet (weather-wise), but it will at least feel Fall-like!!



That is good to hear when I go to DL in less than two weeks. That is summer weather and we are already in November.


----------



## ado121

maybe for fun, we could see whos dining where during the month of december. 

i'll start

dec 5 we arrive at 5pm so dinner might be on the fly
dec 6 we hope to eat at pac wharf cafe for dinner. i hear the soup in a bread bowl is good!
dec 7 we are eating at ariels for lunch
dec 8  is a mystery meal. might be mac donalds!
dec 9 is goofys for brunch
dec 10 is the plaza for breakfast
dec 11 we hope to eat at rainforest cafe
and we leave on the 12th


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> I don't recall that review but I have not been over much since our trip mid-October.   I will have to look now but beignets are a little heavy to begin with to me. I love the ones @ the Jazz Kitchen! Maybe we will have to do a taste test. I cookie in one hand & the beignets in another!
> 
> Next time you want something cold from there ask for a Java Chip with Peppermint! Also, if you order it with non-fat milk, you can taste more peppermint.  Years of expermintation.
> 
> I think the DIS boards need to start a campaign for this to happen!



I'm with you, Sue!  Cookie in one hand and beignet (or some sort of other treat) in the other hand!  And just alternate with eating them!!

I looooooove me some peppermint!

Thank you for being a cheerleader for me working for Disney!  If I knew the name of the person (in charge of hiring for the specific departments I would be interested in) to whom I could submit a resume (and a flood of e-mails in the campaign!), I might say, "Go for it!"



amamax2 said:


> Maybe we need to start a write-in campaign to get you hired!
> 
> We could all keep posting on the DL Parks Blog, "According to DIS Moderator Sherry, blah blah blah" until your name gets sent up the hierarchy to someone who could hire you.



Thank you, amamax2!  As I said to Sue above, if we only had names and contact info for the people in charge of hiring and placing in the departments I am interested in...



where's_my_prince said:


> awww thank's sherry!!!



You're welcome, where's_my_prince!  And I'm happy for you that you are now a CM!  I don't know what was on your resume or not on your resume, but I firmly believe that a company such as Disney has to go by more than what's on paper.  Of course, work history and skills are major, but to work for them you have to have a certain 'spark,' I think.  Something has to stand out.  It's not the same as, say, applying for work at Toshiba or at a law firm or something.  You have to have a little bit of that Disney magic in you already to work for Disney, I think.

I used to work in the personnel business years ago, and I would interview people and send them out on jobs.  Some of them may have had (supposed) perfect work histories but their personalities were as dull as dirt, or they couldn't write/speak well.  Or they had no people skills.  They didn't 'pop' in the interviews.  So, we would fit them to the type of company that would suit them best.  I would never send them to a place like Disney!  Others may not have had a perfect resume, but they had a spark and they had great potential, so we would send them to a place that would bring that out!




Markie Mouse said:


> I think thats what separates you from any disney fanatic. Its that you are very articulate and have an ability to color your descriptions while still being informative and unbiased. When my wife was reading the info you had given me, she actually asked if you worked for Disneyland. I agree with the others we should start a campaign for you(but if they hire you I hope you'ld still stick around the boards). I have been on the DISboards for a while now and always see you giving some of the best advice.



Thank you, Markie Mouse!  What nice things for you and your wife to say.  Of course, sometimes I am biased about certain things, but I _try_ to separate myself from a lot of the info I give out and be objective.  It doesn't always work, but I try!

I would certainly not abandon the DIS, no matter where I was working.  I might have to curtail my time on the boards if I suddenly got snapped up by some huge company, but I would still be here, annoying everyone!!  With my current work, sometimes I have lots of time on my hands and sometimes I have none.




merrrydeath said:


> I'm totally okay with taking one for the team. No one has posted a picture in the dining review thread of them too full to move yet!
> 
> Yup. I want this one!!



Meredith, you'll be at DLR before I am, so you'll go down first from the sweets overload!  I'll follow your lead!  Just let me know if there are any cute EMT's wheeling you out of DLR.  If so, I want to make sure it's a good hair day for me before I collapse!



MinnieMama09 said:


> Oh, what great pics of the letters, SueTGGR!  I've only "heard" about them at Christmas, never seen what they looked like...so cute with the characters on them and everything!  December...get here already!



MinnieMama09 - when you have time, scroll through this thread and take a look at all the photos.  I think we have quite a few 'letters' photos, if I recall.  Sue's photos are particularly good because they are nice and bright and close-up!!


----------



## Sherry E

ado121 said:


> maybe for fun, we could see whos dining where during the month of december.
> 
> i'll start
> 
> dec 5 we arrive at 5pm so dinner might be on the fly
> dec 6 we hope to eat at pac wharf cafe for dinner. i hear the soup in a bread bowl is good!
> dec 7 we are eating at ariels for lunch
> dec 8  is a mystery meal. might be mac donalds!
> dec 9 is goofys for brunch
> dec 10 is the plaza for breakfast
> dec 11 we hope to eat at rainforest cafe
> and we leave on the 12th




Oooh!  Good idea, ado121!  Make sure to repost your list every so often so it doesn't get buried in the thread.  Maybe you'll find that you are going to be at one restaurant or another when other DIS'ers are there.  When I have any meals set up, I will post too, but it probably won't be for a while.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

thanks for sharing the links, i'm getting exicited. just 2 and a half weeks to go


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Oooh!  Good idea, ado121!  Make sure to repost your list every so often so it doesn't get buried in the thread.  Maybe you'll find that you are going to be at one restaurant or another when other DIS'ers are there.  When I have any meals set up, I will post too, but it probably won't be for a while.



Can we plus the list to add all of us going during christmas time (the november guys)?


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> It is nice to see the Holiday decorations go up in DL and DCA. Have you see todays Micechat.com In the Parks page showing the Holiday decorations in both DL and DCA. I was also glad to see the Candy Cane CALIFORNIA letters are up this year before the major overhaul of the front entrance. It is nice that DLR decorated the Golden Gate Bridge for the last time and Bug's Land too.



Thanks for the link, Brett. I found that descriptions and pictures of DLR going through a transitional stage between Halloween and Christmas quite entertaining. 

Also, I had seen some of the Christmas hats out last week, but I noticed that there are new designs for the hand bands. Just like the Halloween head bands were different, I was glad to see some interesting and neat designs for the Christmas ones.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Can we plus the list to add all of us going during christmas time (the november guys)?



You mean in terms of who is dining where?  Or just who is going in general?  (I ask only because there are separate threads for who's going in November and in December.)  But as for dining - of course!  You guys can tackle that!  

In fact, you may want to start a separate thread just for the list of who is eating where during the holidays (just like one of the meet-up threads)?  There's a separate thread for who is doing the holiday tour on which dates, so if you want to set up a thread just for who is dining where for the entire season for possible meet-ups, maybe it will be easier to keep track of than trying to save it from getting lost in this thread?

It's up to you guys!


----------



## amamax2

It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas.....


----------



## JH87

Sherry E said:


> OOOOOOH!  And the Golden Gate Bridge is not being ignored, either!  I was afraid they wouldn't decorate it again, but they are!!  And A Bug's Land is getting it's giant ornaments. The Christmas tree is in place.  The wreath is over the Pacific Wharf area!
> 
> I am so excited to see that post!  Jillian, you made my day!!  One week until Holiday Time - and it's been 96 degrees!  Not Christmasy at all!



YAY glad I made your day, Sherry! & even though I am in love with summertime weather, I do agree that it's a bit odd to see candy canes and Christmas trees when it's nearly 100 degrees out! 
I'm usually not a regular on the Christmas thread but i think that is going to change. I am in LOVE with how DLR looks during the holidays (from what I've seen in photos) and I am excited to see everyone's pictures and read about people's holiday trips pretty soon


----------



## funatdisney

Oh how I am in the mood to submerge myself into DLR"S holiday spirit! December can't come fast enough.


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Also, I had seen some of the Christmas hats out last week, but I noticed that there are new designs for the hand bands. Just like the Halloween head bands were different, I was glad to see some interesting and neat designs for the Christmas ones.



When I saw the pics on micechat today, they had that nice candy cane ears. I was hoping that DL would have a new Santa's hat like the Goofy Joker Christmas hat. But right now they just have the regular Mickey ears Santa hat.

We are only just one week away to the Holiday season.


----------



## tdashgirl

thanks for the links 

It looks so beautiful - but still a bit ODD with that blazing sunshine so evident in those photos


----------



## SueTGGR

amamax2 said:


> It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas.....


This made me smile and remember last night. We went to CostCo and my 10 year old son is busy with his imagination as we walk down the isles. He turns to me and says, "what is 10??" I had no idea what he was talking about. He starts singing The 12 Days of Christmas and asks me again. He was all the way up to 10 and couldn't remember. I think he is ready for Christmas.   Had to share! 
Sue


----------



## JH87

SueTGGR said:


> This made me smile and remember last night. We went to CostCo and my 10 year old son is busy with his imagination as we walk down the isles. He turns to me and says, "what is 10??" I had no idea what he was talking about. He starts singing The 12 Days of Christmas and asks me again. He was all the way up to 10 and couldn't remember. I think he is ready for Christmas.   Had to share!
> Sue



 that is so cute!!


----------



## amamax2

SueTGGR said:


> This made me smile and remember last night. We went to CostCo and my 10 year old son is busy with his imagination as we walk down the isles. He turns to me and says, "what is 10??" I had no idea what he was talking about. He starts singing The 12 Days of Christmas and asks me again. He was all the way up to 10 and couldn't remember. I think he is ready for Christmas.   Had to share!
> Sue



Very cute!  And impressive that he got all the way up to 10 - not sure I could do that!  I can usually go to 5, then get stuck after that with what comes before what.


----------



## SueTGGR

amamax2 said:


> Very cute!  And impressive that he got all the way up to 10 - not sure I could do that!  I can usually go to 5, then get stuck after that with what comes before what.


Got to love the internet!

On the twelfth day of Christmas,
My true love sent to me
Twelve drummers drumming,
Eleven pipers piping,
Ten lords a-leaping,
Nine ladies dancing,
Eight maids a-milking,
Seven swans a-swimming,
Six geese a-laying,
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French hens,
Two turtledoves,
And a partridge in a pear tree! 

Is it stuck in your head yet???


----------



## briggscreek

Well, I have ressies at the HOJO, but I'm starting to re-think staying at the DLH again - I really want to stay in a renovated room.  I know Santa is at the GC, but does the DLH do anything special at Christmas time?


----------



## Sherry E

briggscreek said:


> Well, I have ressies at the HOJO, but I'm starting to re-think staying at the DLH again - I really want to stay in a renovated room. Does the DLH do anything special at Christmas time?



Not really.  You mean do they do anything in general for the whole season?  Or just over the Christmas holiday specifically? 

The Christmas carolers who I speak of often as being part of what I love about the GCH during the season, also visit the other two hotels.  So they will perform at the DLH too.  And Santa appears at the DLH as well (usually in late morning or early afternoon hours).  But, for some reason, I like the setting of the GCH for the carolers and Santa much better than at the other two hotels.  Although, I think the Christmas trees are prettier and more colorful at the PPH and the DLH than at the GCH.

The DLH, if I recall, has more than one Christmas tree.  I think they may even have one main tree per tower, as well as the tree at Goofy's Kitchen (kind of whimsical) and Steakhouse 55 and wherever else.

In the old days, the DLH used to have "Candy Cane Lane," which was really fun and festive - they stopped doing it when they did the big remodel in the late '90s.


----------



## briggscreek

Sherry E said:


> Not really.  You mean do they do anything in general for the whole season?  Or just over the Christmas holiday specifically?
> 
> The Christmas carolers who I speak of often as being part of what I love about the GCH during the season, also visit the other two hotels.  So they will perform at the DLH too.  And Santa appears at the DLH as well (usually in late morning or early afternoon hours).  But, for some reason, I like the setting of the GCH for the carolers and Santa much better than at the other two hotels.  Although, I think the Christmas trees are prettier and more colorful at the PPH and the DLH than at the GCH.
> 
> The DLH, if I recall, has more than one Christmas tree.  I think they may even have one main tree per tower, as well as the tree at Goofy's Kitchen (kind of whimsical) and Steakhouse 55 and wherever else.
> 
> In the old days, the DLH used to have "Candy Cane Lane," which was really fun and festive - they stopped doing it when they did the big remodel in the late '90s.



Thank you! I think I'm going to switch, I can't stop thinking about staying in one of the new rooms lol.


----------



## amamax2

SueTGGR said:


> Got to love the internet!
> 
> On the twelfth day of Christmas,
> My true love sent to me
> Twelve drummers drumming,
> Eleven pipers piping,
> Ten lords a-leaping,
> Nine ladies dancing,
> Eight maids a-milking,
> Seven swans a-swimming,
> Six geese a-laying,
> Five golden rings,
> Four calling birds,
> Three French hens,
> Two turtledoves,
> And a partridge in a pear tree!
> 
> Is it stuck in your head yet???



I'm singing it now - thanks!   (Just kidding )

You would think I could at least remember seven since it is all Sssss...


----------



## amamax2

Sherry,

I know you have mused before about this thread catching up to the Halloween Superthread....how are we doing over here?  Just curious now that I am checking THIS thread 50 times a day instead of the Halloween one .


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> I know you have mused before about this thread catching up to the Halloween Superthread....how are we doing over here?  Just curious now that I am checking THIS thread 50 times a day instead of the Halloween one .



I've been checking too because I've been so anxious to see photos of decorations going up at DLR!  I'm practically on the egde of my seat!

Well, what's funny is that the original Halloween thread (Part 1), as you know, was kind of slow and sluggish for the first few months of this year.  The Christmas thread was way ahead of it in terms of number of "views" for a long time.  Of course, Halloween, Part 1 only began this year, when a DIS'er had a question.  Then it took off like a rocket - out of the blue - as you saw, and soared way past the Christmas thread in views (and the Christmas thread actually started in Summer of 2009) and then came close to reaching its page limit.  Halloween, Part 1 had gotten to well over 100,000 views (can't recall the exact number) at last glance.

Meanwhile, Part 2 of the Halloween thread is doing very well (and would probably be doing better if we still had lots of people making photo contributions to it - I think the photos seem to lure in more people than anything else) considering it only began back in September.  It's already at more than 50,000 views, I think.

I guess the fact that this Christmas thread has not come close to reaching its 250-page limit yet tells us that it is not doing nearly as well as Halloween in general.  Right now, we are over 90,000 views here, so that is more than Halloween, Part 2...but less than Halloween, Part 1!!  And it took 1 year & 3 months to get to over 90,000 views!

This surprises me because I think there is much more to photograph during the Christmas season than during Halloween, so I would expect that there would be a constant flow of pictures in this thread.  

But perhaps the subject of Halloween was 'more popular' on the DIS this year because many people were just discovering that there was a Halloween Time celebration at DLR and experiencing it for the first time, and it's kind of a novelty, whereas maybe Christmas time fun is more..._expected_, I suppose?  The idea of Halloween Time at DLR is newer, whereas Christmas has been a big deal for a long time (though even bigger in the last 3 years or so).

What do you think, amamax2?


----------



## Sherry E

So...let's see...I know some of us will be on Tree Quest '10 when we get to DLR, hunting down as many of the 700 trees as we can find.

In addition to Tree Quest '10, I also proposed the idea that we all get photos with the 5 different Santas around DLR, and then compare notes on the Santas when we get back (like are all the DLH Santas the same, are all the DCA Santas the same, etc.).

So besides Tree Quest and Santa Quest, can you all think of any other good goals or missions on which to embark?

What will you all be taking photos of when you get to DLR this holiday season?  Food items?  Flowers and plants?  Bathroom signs?  Statues?  Topiaries?  The different holiday decorations in each land?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> So...let's see...I know some of us will be on Tree Quest '10 when we get to DLR, hunting down as many of the 700 trees as we can find.
> 
> In addition to Tree Quest '10, I also proposed the idea that we all get photos with the 5 different Santas around DLR, and then compare notes on the Santas when we get back (like are all the DLH Santas the same, are all the DCA Santas the same, etc.).
> 
> So besides Tree Quest and Santa Quest, can you all think of any other good goals or missions on which to embark?
> 
> What will you all be taking photos of when you get to DLR this holiday season?  Food items?  Flowers and plants?  Bathroom signs?  Statues?  Topiaries?  The different holiday decorations in each land?



I'm totally game for Tree Quest '10  And hopefully I'll have 2 shots at it, yup yup!

But for me ... asking what photos I'll be taking is a silly question: Everything!! Although I think maybe I'll try a land a day. How about that?


----------



## kylie71

Tree quest sounds Awesome! I'm game!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> So...let's see...I know some of us will be on Tree Quest '10 when we get to DLR, hunting down as many of the 700 trees as we can find.
> 
> In addition to Tree Quest '10, I also proposed the idea that we all get photos with the 5 different Santas around DLR, and then compare notes on the Santas when we get back (like are all the DLH Santas the same, are all the DCA Santas the same, etc.).
> 
> So besides Tree Quest and Santa Quest, can you all think of any other good goals or missions on which to embark?
> 
> What will you all be taking photos of when you get to DLR this holiday season?  Food items?  Flowers and plants?  Bathroom signs?  Statues?  Topiaries?  The different holiday decorations in each land?



Clever idea about the Santas, Sherry E. I am game. Now we are going for three days, but I never seem to take as many pictures when I am with my family as when DH and I go together. I'll see what I can do.

I would like to take as many pictures of the Christmas scenes on the Main Street windows, what decorations they have up in the new finished areas of DCA, any areas that are planned for the remodel, but have not been started on yet, and Christmas goodies.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> But perhaps the subject of Halloween was 'more popular' on the DIS this year because many people were just discovering that there was a Halloween Time celebration at DLR and experiencing it for the first time, and it's kind of a novelty, whereas maybe Christmas time fun is more..._expected_, I suppose?  The idea of Halloween Time at DLR is newer, whereas Christmas has been a big deal for a long time (though even bigger in the last 3 years or so).
> 
> What do you think, amamax2?



I think what you say makes a lot of sense...both the newness of the whole Halloween "event" (I think many people previously hadn't thought to plan a special trip fjust for Halloween, whereas many plan their trips specifically for Thanksgiving/Christmas/Winter holidays) plus it moving over to DL with all the speculation and thirst for every scrap of information that involved and and then the whole "how will WOC fit into this" interest?

I am hoping this takes off, too, though, as I WANT and NEED to see pictures and read details.  Perhaps it is just too soon - maybe people just aren't as focused on it now, and interest will pick up as we closer to December...and as we all wean ourselves from the Halloween thread,  



Sherry E said:


> So...let's see...I know some of us will be on Tree Quest '10 when we get to DLR, hunting down as many of the 700 trees as we can find.
> 
> So besides Tree Quest and Santa Quest, can you all think of any other good goals or missions on which to embark?
> 
> What will you all be taking photos of when you get to DLR this holiday season?  Food items?  Flowers and plants?  *Bathroom signs?*  Statues?  Topiaries?  The different holiday decorations in each land?




Well you know I am on Tree Quest..do the 700 trees include the ones in DTD?  I think between my end of Nov trip, your trip and Belle Ella's 2 trips (fingers-crossed), and hopefully recruiting a few more photo-centric Disneyholics, we CAN do it.

OK, how come you put about the bathroom signs?  I thought that was MY _*secret*_ goal  ...and I honestly cannot believe anyone else even thought to do that.  I noticed the really cool alien bathroom sign at Space Mtn on our last trip and I tried to take some shots, then decided that was a goal this trip (probably just women's signs, though ) - I've already perused the park maps and made a list of all the bathrooms at both parks.  Is this TMI?

I also have a whole list of shots that I've seen on the Photo of the Day thread that I hope to attempt to replicate.  And, character shots...my kids are too big and won't get pictures with them any more, so I just try to sneak shots on my own of them.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sounds like fun Sherry, I'll play along with the Tree quest as well as my game with *skiingfast* of taking pics of all the ride vehicles at the DLR next month. I'll be just by myself and taking pictures of the ride vehicles, I can take some time and take some pics of the trees around the resort. So count me in the tree quest. This will at least keep me active when I go on my solo trip to DL in less than two weeks. 

My original plan when I go to DL next month is to take pictures of the Holiday decorations, Christmas trees, Holiday food porn, and Holiday dressed up characters. It wouldn't hurt to go to the hotels and DTD and take pics of the trees in the lobbies.


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Meredith, you'll be at DLR before I am, so you'll go down first from the sweets overload!  I'll follow your lead!  Just let me know if there are any cute EMT's wheeling you out of DLR.  If so, I want to make sure it's a good hair day for me before I collapse!



Haha I think I can take pictures while I'm being wheeled out, cute EMT bums and faces coming right up!  It would totally make sense for that to be in the Holiday thread right??


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I'm totally game for Tree Quest '10  And hopefully I'll have 2 shots at it, yup yup!
> 
> But for me ... asking what photos I'll be taking is a silly question: Everything!! Although I think maybe I'll try a land a day. How about that?



True - about taking photos of everything.  But Tree Quest is not as easy, I think, as it sounds.  You have to actually look in places where you might not normally look or go.  And some of the trees will be be teeny ones in window displays or in small planters, as well as the ginormous ones!  There is even a hidden tree at the GCH that I have passed by a couple of times.  It may not be easy to photograph, but I've seen it!

None of us will find all of the trees - we would literally have to count all of them, and that would be tough at the Round-Up, where there are tons of bare trees.  But we can make valiant attempts!



kylie71 said:


> Tree quest sounds Awesome! I'm game!



Woo hoo!  Kylie is on board for Tree Quest too!



funatdisney said:


> Clever idea about the Santas, Sherry E. I am game. Now we are going for three days, but I never seem to take as many pictures when I am with my family as when DH and I go together. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> I would like to take as many pictures of the Christmas scenes on the Main Street windows, what decorations they have up in the new finished areas of DCA, any areas that are planned for the remodel, but have not been started on yet, and Christmas goodies.



Liza, the good thing is that Santa quest won't take too long.  We know where all 5 Santas will be, unlike Tree Quest, where we actually have to hunt them all down - and some of them don't look very much like trees.  So it should be easy to fulfill Santa Quest as long as you can make it to all 3 hotels at the right times when Santa is there - that's the key!  Timing!  Getting to each hotel and finding Santa while he is there!  That's what will make it difficult to accomplish, I think.  But a challenge is fun!!

Yes, window displays are a great idea too!!



amamax2 said:


> I think what you say makes a lot of sense...both the newness of the whole Halloween "event" (I think many people previously hadn't thought to plan a special trip fjust for Halloween, whereas many plan their trips specifically for Thanksgiving/Christmas/Winter holidays) plus it moving over to DL with all the speculation and thirst for every scrap of information that involved and and then the whole "how will WOC fit into this" interest?
> 
> I am hoping this takes off, too, though, as I WANT and NEED to see pictures and read details.  Perhaps it is just too soon - maybe people just aren't as focused on it now, and interest will pick up as we closer to December...and as we all wean ourselves from the Halloween thread,
> 
> 
> Well you know I am on Tree Quest..do the 700 trees include the ones in DTD?  I think between my end of Nov trip, your trip and Belle Ella's 2 trips (fingers-crossed), and hopefully recruiting a few more photo-centric Disneyholics, we CAN do it.
> 
> OK, how come you put about the bathroom signs?  I thought that was MY _*secret*_ goal  ...and I honestly cannot believe anyone else even thought to do that.  I noticed the really cool alien bathroom sign at Space Mtn on our last trip and I tried to take some shots, then decided that was a goal this trip (probably just women's signs, though ) - I've already perused the park maps and made a list of all the bathrooms at both parks.  Is this TMI?
> 
> I also have a whole list of shots that I've seen on the Photo of the Day thread that I hope to attempt to replicate.  And, character shots...my kids are too big and won't get pictures with them any more, so I just try to sneak shots on my own of them.



Oh yes, of course all the DTD trees count (in shops and restaurants too)!  Remember, though, think of Tree Quest as a real treasure hunt of sorts.  We have to actually poke our heads into shops and restaurants and out of the way nooks where we might not have otherwise poked!!  This is where the challenge will be!

I know that none of us will get all 700 trees, but it will be fun to see who comes back with the MOST tree photos!!

It sounds like Liza has more photos to post in the Halloween thread, so it won't be totally put to rest yet.  As long as there is still stuff to post, I'm game for keeping it active.  It just started to look like it was fizzling so I thought, Oh well...we'll wait until someone has a Halloween question and then bump it up.  But I think Jazz has some new Halloween PhotoPass photos that she can share as well!

DLR bathroom signs have been a secret quest of mine for a while - but again, just like with Tree Quest and Santa Quest, there are challenges!  So I have only gotten a couple.  Pink Budgie had a thread a long time ago with some fun photos of many of the DLR bathroom signs!  I'll see if I can find it.

I can tell you that ToonTown and A Bug's Land have adorable bathroom signs!  Be sure to check those out!  But there are so many to discover - it's a virtual treasure trove of signs - again, in places where you might not normally be looking.




mvf-m11c said:


> Sounds like fun Sherry, I'll play along with the Tree quest as well as my game with *skiingfast* of taking pics of all the ride vehicles at the DLR next month. I'll be just by myself and taking pictures of the ride vehicles, I can take some time and take some pics of the trees around the resort. So count me in the tree quest. This will at least keep me active when I go on my solo trip to DL in less than two weeks.
> 
> My original plan when I go to DL next month is to take pictures of the Holiday decorations, Christmas trees, Holiday food porn, and Holiday dressed up characters. It wouldn't hurt to go to the hotels and DTD and take pics of the trees in the lobbies.



Woo hoo!  Bret's on board for Tree Quest, too!  I want to see who on this thread comes up with the most random, obscure, out-of-the-way trees!  The ride vehicle idea sounds great!




merrrydeath said:


> Haha I think I can take pictures while I'm being wheeled out, cute EMT bums and faces coming right up!  It would totally make sense for that to be in the Holiday thread right??



Of course it would make sense!  If they are wearing Santa hats or have Christmas pictures drawn on their bums, then it fits here...


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> True - about taking photos of everything.  But Tree Quest is not as easy, I think, as it sounds.  You have to actually look in places where you might not normally look or go.  And some of the trees will be be teeny ones in window displays or in small planters, as well as the ginormous ones!  There is even a hidden tree at the GCH that I have passed by a couple of times.  It may not be easy to photograph, but I've seen it!
> 
> None of us will find all of the trees - we would literally have to count all of them, and that would be tough at the Round-Up, where there are tons of bare trees.  But we can make valiant attempts!



That's what makes the idea so fun! I love trying to look places people don't normally. Especially when I've got my camera out.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> That's what makes the idea so fun! I love trying to look places people don't normally. Especially when I've got my camera out.



That is what's fun!  Definitely!  We have to see not only who comes back with the most tree photos, but who comes back with the most obscure, hidden, _'How did I miss that tree'_ photos!  I know that some of them are hard to get to because they may be in certain locations inside restaurants that are blocked by people eating (I found that to be the case in Gibson Girl).  So we may have to step over adults and trample small children to get the photos!!  Just kidding, OF COURSE!!!


----------



## Sherry E

For amamax2 - here is PinkBudgie's thread with the DLR bathroom sign pictures:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1907056&highlight=bathroom+signs


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> That is what's fun!  Definitely!  We have to see not only who comes back with the most tree photos, but who comes back with the most obscure, hidden, _'How did I miss that tree'_ photos!  I know that some of them are hard to get to because they may be in certain locations inside restaurants that are blocked by people eating (I found that to be the case in Gibson Girl).  So we may have to step over adults and trample small children to get the photos!!  Just kidding, OF COURSE!!!



Man. Haven't we learned how competitive I am yet? I'm going for gold here. I'll have to tell Jason how sorry I am that I can' spend any time with him because I'll be too busy hunting down trees.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Man. Haven't we learned how competitive I am yet? I'm going for gold here. I'll have to tell Jason how sorry I am that I can' spend any time with him because I'll be too busy hunting down trees.



That's right!  Or he has to put on the Tree Detective hat too and help you in the Quest!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> That's right!  Or he has to put on the Tree Detective hat too and help you in the Quest!



Aw, don't give away my secret strategy!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> That's right!  Or he has to put on the Tree Detective hat too and help you in the Quest!



Divide and conquor!!

On a side note, I was at Target today.  As expected, they have a ton of christmas stuff out.  I bought 3 lighted candy canes and peppermint kisses (sooo yummy).  I was looking (not hard) for brach's peppermint nougats but I didn't see them.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, don't give away my secret strategy!



Muhahahahahaha!  He will be recruited in Tree Quest whether he likes it or not!!



Goofy_Mom said:


> Divide and conquor!!
> 
> On a side note, I was at Target today.  As expected, they have a ton of christmas stuff out.  I bought 3 lighted candy canes and peppermint kisses (sooo yummy).  I was looking (not hard) for brach's peppermint nougats but I didn't see them.



That's right, Goofy_Mom!!  

Yum!  Peppermint kisses!  I bet that Dreyer's has put out its peppermint ice cream now too - which is the same ice cream that will be found at Gibson Girl in DLR.  I shall buy some for my freezer but I don't know if I can eat it until after DLR.  I may feel like I'm cheating - 'cause it's more fun to eat it out of a green and red sprinkled chocolate-y cone that it is to eat it at home.

(That's the cue for PHXScuba to pop in.  'Peppermint' is the golden word.)


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Of course it would make sense!  If they are wearing Santa hats or have Christmas pictures drawn on their bums, then it fits here...



Well even if they weren't actually wearing Christmas decorations on their hinies, nothing a little computer drawing program couldn't fix!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Muhahahahahaha!  He will be recruited in Tree Quest whether he likes it or not!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, Goofy_Mom!!
> 
> Yum!  Peppermint kisses!  I bet that Dreyer's has put out its peppermint ice cream now too - which is the same ice cream that will be found at Gibson Girl in DLR.  I shall buy some for my freezer but I don't know if I can eat it until after DLR.  I may feel like I'm cheating - 'cause it's more fun to eat it out of a green and red sprinkled chocolate-y cone that it is to eat it at home.
> 
> (That's the cue for PHXScuba to pop in.  'Peppermint' is the golden word.)



Indeed their is, and egg nog ice cream, and pumpkin pie ice cream, and a couple others but the flavors escape me at the moment.  At the grocery store they do sell colored sprinkles, I have one with 5 chambors - for when I want my dessert to look like christmas sneezed on it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's going to be very interesting if we can locate all 700 trees around the resort. It will be tough, but with everyones help we can get all 700 trees.

Time to post pics during the Holiday season from the past.

City Hall @ Night





Main Street USA @ Night





New Orleans Square @ Night





FL side on the DLRR


----------



## amamax2

Darn the nightly updates!  I got kicked off in the middle of a post and just getting back on now, and Supernatural starts in 5 min!!!  Arrgh!!




Sherry E said:


> For amamax2 - here is PinkBudgie's thread with the DLR bathroom sign pictures:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1907056&highlight=bathroom+signs



Thanks Sherry!!!  I love it and there are ones on there I didn't have on my list.  Thank you, too, for making me feel sooo much better about the whole idea - I thought I was so utterly weird to even THINK about doing this, but should have known I would find soul mates here on the DIS. 



Belle Ella said:


> Man. Haven't we learned how competitive I am yet? I'm going for gold here. I'll have to tell Jason how sorry I am that I can' spend any time with him because I'll be too busy hunting down trees.



Belle Ella,

Either Jason joins in or you are limited in your participation, girl!  He is too adorable and I need a fix in your continuing story, so, I am sorry, but you may not ignore him.  I think you have mentioned your have several cameras?    


So happy to hear of all the recruits on this quest...Kylie71 and Bret!  And since we are all going at different times, it will be great to seek out new trees each time someone returns.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> Darn the nightly updates!  I got kicked off in the middle of a post and just getting back on now, and Supernatural starts in 5 min!!!  Arrgh!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Belle Ella,
> 
> Either Jason joins in or you are limited in your participation, girl!  He is too adorable and I need a fix in your continuing story, so, I am sorry, but you may not ignore him.  I think you have mentioned your have several cameras?



OOH! Another Supernatural fan. I like you even more!! I'm all ready to watch it.

Don't worry, I wont be ignoring Jason any time soon. Heck, he'll be here in the Bay Area next weekend. It's no DLR, but it will do. Especially since we'll be at the WDFM at least one day.

Sad thing is, I am back down to one camera. My P&S was more my sisters than mine and she has taken it back. I may have to stalk work to see what deals we'll get on cameras.

But even with one I think I can do a lot of damage.


----------



## where's_my_prince

i'm back from my 45 min trip to DL LOL well, i expected alot more decorations then i got i only saw one thing decorated! but there was TONS of merchandise and i want it alllllllllllllllllllllllllll  seriously my paycheck is going right back to them!

well this is something cool, every year during christmas they bring the nightmare before Christmas pressed quarters and the designs are different every year! i've gotten all of them since 2005, so its kinda a tradition! but today i only got one cuz i didnt have alot of quarters! ill be back for the rest





cute mickey hats! the bottom one is adorable!!




  someone requested a disney pillow pet!!! all they had left was tigger at both the bazzaar and emporium, idk why but it's super soft! i might have to get one!




one of the very few decorations i saw!




a really cute childrens shirt i saw! its hooded as well!




really cute stuffed animals and pooka looz!




and an adorable pooh in christmas pajamas!!!


----------



## JH87

Thanks for the pictures Jasmine! All that stuff is soooo cute!! Too bad I'm not going during this Holiday season  (2011 for sure though! )
& I didn't know that about the pressed quarters! The one with scared Mickey is funny 
Those hat/headband things are cute too! Were there any of the classic ear hats out? What do the Christmas ones usually look like?


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Go Tree Quest 2010.  

Your quest will help me get through one more holiday season before I get to go back in 2011.

I am loving the new 2010 pictures, very sad to not see the CALIFORNIA sign again.  The merchandise is great.  We all have our disney christmas hats that we wear every christmas morning as we open our presents.


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> Time to post pics during the Holiday season from the past.
> 
> FL side on the DLRR




WOW!!  Bret, these are just fantastic!  I especially love this one - what a great and different view.




where's_my_prince said:


> well this is something cool, every year during christmas they bring the nightmare before Christmas pressed quarters and the designs are different every year! i've gotten all of them since 2005, so its kinda a tradition! but today i only got one cuz i didnt have alot of quarters! ill be back for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew this...great information!  I may just have to pick up for the scrapbook.


----------



## KCmike

I saw that the Candy Cane theme is back on the CALIFORNIA letters!!!  WOOHOO!  I was hoping for one last year of it as I haven't been there during that time before.  So excited.

Miceage.com has their weekly review and it has pictures of all things christmas.


----------



## lapdwife

Is anyone planning on going for the tapings for the Christmas Day Parade?  According to CM's last night, including one who verified this with City Hall, the parade down Main St portions are taking place tomorrow.  All the camera rigging was up last night.  The tree was not in place yet last night.  I'm trying to talk the family into a long and boring, but cool day.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> cute mickey hats! the bottom one is adorable!!



I love how the light got the buckel on the hat just right for a twinkle


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> It sounds like Liza has more photos to post in the Halloween thread, so it won't be totally put to rest yet.  As long as there is still stuff to post, I'm game for keeping it active.



I am downloading pictures from our trip last week as I write this! Hopefully some of the shots my DH took of the girls with the fireworks in the back round will come out.

Liza


----------



## where's_my_prince

@Jillian
yes they're are going to be classic mickey ears holiday themed, i think i saw them, if i do i'll take a pic next time

yes the candy can letters are back, and i dont know if you guys know but this will be the last year they will be there because they are taking the sign down!


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> yes the candy can letters are back, and i dont know if you guys know but this will be the last year they will be there because they are taking the sign down!



This is exactly why I am so glad I finally will get the chance to see the candy cane letters, before they go away! Heck, all last year weren't we hearing that they would be coming down in 2010? It's a nice surprise that hey're still up and will be for this season, even though we know they have to come down eventually.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Belle Ella said:


> This is exactly why I am so glad I finally will get the chance to see the candy cane letters, before they go away! Heck, all last year weren't we hearing that they would be coming down in 2010? It's a nice surprise that hey're still up and will be for this season, even though we know they have to come down eventually.



yeah i've never taken a picture with the candy cane letters so i def have to this year!


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> yeah i've never taken a picture with the candy cane letters so i def have to this year!



I've never even seen them. So totally excited! I was bummed about not getting to see the candy corn letters, so the candy cane letters will have to make up for it.


----------



## amamax2

Anyone know exactly WHEN they will take the letters out?

I have been trying for ages to get that iconic shot of all the letters, but something seems to always get in the way (like PEOPLE )  , or lighting or something....

I even went early one day on our last trip - dragged everyone out of bed and we headed over to the Esplanade, but security was already up and then we had to wait for over an hour in the scorching sun before they let us into the Esplanade - my family wanted to leave and come back, but I kept saying, I'm sure they'l let us in any minute now....didn't happen.

Sheesh, how early do you have to get there to beat security?  My family was not happy with me that day.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> Sheesh, how early do you have to get there to beat security?  My family was not happy with me that day.



Man, I'm pretty sure they've got security of some kind out all night. I know when I got there sometime before 6a (MM that day was 7a, I'm an over-achiever) they didn't have CM's at the security and I was asked to either wait or to cross over to DTD unless I was a CM by one of the Security CMs.


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> @Jillian
> yes they're are going to be classic mickey ears holiday themed, i think i saw them, if i do i'll take a pic next time
> 
> yes the candy can letters are back, and i dont know if you guys know but this will be the last year they will be there because they are taking the sign down!



We were discussing this being the last year for the candy cane letters quite a few pages back when I posted the press release.  I told everyone that they will never, ever, ever see them again in this candy cane version, so make sure to get all the photos they can get this year.  I have a feeling some people will somehow miss out on the fact that this will be the last year for the letters and will go to DLR next year, expecting to see them, having missed out on their last chance to see them this year!!  

I also said that those of us 'in the know' would probably be stalking the letters at 6 a.m. (those of us who get up early, that is) to get some nice, uncluttered shots before the people descend upon them!!  Otherwise, during the day, I have a hunch that there will be many more people congregated around the letters than usual!

It's interesting that you don't think there are many decorations up!  When Jillian and Bret posted links (yesterday) to MiceChat and Mintcrocodile with photos of what's up, I was thrilled because, to me, it looks like about 75% of the decorations are up. Well, I can't say that for sure because we didn't see if all the window displays are up.  I know that the Main Street decorations and the big trees are the last to go up so I didn't expect to see those fully decked out yet.  But the candy cane letters are up.  The Golden Gate Bridge is decorated for the final time ever, which I was delighted to see.  A Bug's Land had its giant ornaments and bulbs in place.  There were some other randoms things too.  

DL is always more decked out than DCA anyway, but I was afraid that, based on what they did for Halloween Time, DLR would skimp on the usual decorations in DCA, but it _looks_ like everything that is normally there in DCA for the holidays is there again.

The one thing I did not see any photos of in DCA (yet) were the usual decorations they have in the Hollywood Backlot area, which would be the garland bells and garland candy canes, and also the elephants at the entrance are usually holding big wreaths.  I wonder if they are skipping those this year, or if they just hadn't gone up yet?

I love those merchandise photos!  That Pooh in his little jammies with the Mickey peppermint candies on them is soooo adorable!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I've never even seen them. So totally excited! I was bummed about not getting to see the candy corn letters, so the candy cane letters will have to make up for it.



They really, really, really could have rolled out the candy corn letters one final time this year.  Those were very fleeting.  They didn't have them in 2009 either - and the Halloween Party was still being held in DCA at that point!!  They let World of Color and ElecTRONica totally dominate DCA through the Halloween season this year, so bye bye all traces of candy corn.


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> Man, I'm pretty sure they've got security of some kind out all night. I know when I got there sometime before 6a (MM that day was 7a, I'm an over-achiever) they didn't have CM's at the security and I was asked to either wait or to cross over to DTD unless I was a CM by one of the Security CMs.



Wow, good to know!  I won't bother getting up even earlier this time, then, lol.  I was more than willing to get up whatever time it took to get those empty Esplanade photos.  

When we got there, a few CMs just arriving to set up the barricades to form lines - they were telling people the same as you, either wait in line, or you could cross to DTD but WERE NOT ALLOWED TO STOP AT ALL!!! on the way over.  Even then, they really didn't want to let people cross - kept telling everyone who asked that nothing was open.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> Wow, good to know!  I won't bother getting up even earlier this time, then, lol.  I was more than willing to get up whatever time it took to get those empty Esplanade photos.
> 
> When we got there, a few CMs just arriving to set up the barricades to form lines - they were telling people the same as you, either wait in line, or you could cross to DTD but WERE NOT ALLOWED TO STOP AT ALL!!! on the way over.  Even then, they really didn't want to let people cross - kept telling everyone who asked that nothing was open.



It's really a shame that they make it so hard to get photos of that area. I don't want one with people in the way. It's nice to just have an uninterrupted shot every now and again. I managed to get two quick ones off before I was told to go back and wait by the check point. I would have liked a couple extra seconds to adjust things, but sigh.



Sherry E said:


> They really, really, really could have rolled out the candy corn letters one final time this year.  Those were very fleeting.  They didn't have them in 2009 either - and the Halloween Party was still being held in DCA at that point!!  They let World of Color and ElecTRONica totally dominate DCA through the Halloween season this year, so bye bye all traces of candy corn.



100% agreed. And don't get me started on the whole Glow Fest/ElecTRONica garbage. Anyone know the end date for that? Please tell me it wont be lasting through the Holiday season? The Hollywood Pictures Backlot area looks atrocious.


----------



## edna mode

lapdwife said:


> Is anyone planning on going for the tapings for the Christmas Day Parade?  According to CM's last night, including one who verified this with City Hall, the parade down Main St portions are taking place tomorrow.  All the camera rigging was up last night.  The tree was not in place yet last night.  I'm trying to talk the family into a long and boring, but cool day.



Yes, we are going. I called twice this week and was told that they didn't know when the taping would be. Then I called today and sure enough they said they were taping all weekend. But nobody seems to know who is performing. 

does anyone know who is narrating the candlelight processional?


----------



## BelleBway

Hey all, Just wanted to say thanks for this thread!  I've been reading it all week since I just decided to book a fairly last minute solo trip over Christmas weekend-  I know the crowds will be insane, but it will still be more fun than sitting home alone!   

Haven't been to DL in 10 yrs; way overdue for a visit, even it if I probably won't get to do a whole ton.  Already have a WoC dining reservation and am hoping to book the Holiday Tour... and beyond that, just go with the flow and enjoy the holiday spirit!


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> 100% agreed. And don't get me started on the whole Glow Fest/ElecTRONica garbage. Anyone know the end date for that? Please tell me it wont be lasting through the Holiday season? The Hollywood Pictures Backlot area looks atrocious.



Bad news Jazz...it will be there through the Holidays.  Only on Fri, Sat, Sun until (I think) Dec 17th, then nightly for the season.  I imagine it is here to stay for some time as it seems to be hugely popular and a real money-maker.

I agree, though, I really dislike all the changes at DCA.


----------



## uneekstylez

amamax2 said:


> Anyone know exactly WHEN they will take the letters out?
> 
> I have been trying for ages to get that iconic shot of all the letters, but something seems to always get in the way (like PEOPLE )  , or lighting or something....
> 
> I even went early one day on our last trip - dragged everyone out of bed and we headed over to the Esplanade, but security was already up and then we had to wait for over an hour in the scorching sun before they let us into the Esplanade - my family wanted to leave and come back, but I kept saying, I'm sure they'l let us in any minute now....didn't happen.
> 
> Sheesh, how early do you have to get there to beat security?  My family was not happy with me that day.



We got each letter last month! What we did was go right when DL opened. So, everyone was going into DL while the DCA side w/the letters was pretty much empty. I tried to do a panoramic kind of photo but we failed miserably. LOL. So, we're gonna try again next month.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> Bad news Jazz...it will be there through the Holidays.  Only on Fri, Sat, Sun until (I think) Dec 17th, then nightly for the season.  I imagine it is here to stay for some time as it seems to be hugely popular and a real money-maker.
> 
> I agree, though, I really dislike all the changes at DCA.



Ugh. Needless to say, I wont be stepping foot there for my trip*S* in December. I wouldn't hate it so much if they could find a way to do the whole thing without destroying the atmosphere of the are during the day. The scaffolding just looks horrendous in what is my favorite part of DCA. At least then I could enjoy the are during the day and stay far far away at night since I hate the whole thing period.


----------



## amamax2

uneekstylez said:


> We got each letter last month! What we did was go right when DL opened. So, everyone was going into DL while the DCA side w/the letters was pretty much empty. I tried to do a panoramic kind of photo but we failed miserably. LOL. So, we're gonna try again next month.



That is really a great idea - I hadn't thought to try that!  Thank you for the suggestion!  At a minimum it should be a lot less crowded.

Yes, it is that panaromic shot I am after, too.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so I'm a little slow on the draw (had a class last night), but did I hear PEPPERMINT?! (lol that I was Sherry's first reaction  when someone brought it up) For those who love the Dreyer's Peppermint ice cream, it is out, at least in my local Fry's (Kroger/Ralph's). And I am resisting the peppermint Hershey's Kisses while I finish my candy corn Kisses ... tis the season to overlap.

I can't believe my nickname for Tree Quest '10 actually caught on. Sherry, you should start an official Tree Quest thread right now to "spot" all the trees and referee which ones are new additions (because I know you don't have anything better to do, right?)

Side note: DD8 was lurking over my shoulder and saw the Tigger Pillow Pets. Anyone see/remember what other characters they had? Price? I think both DD8 and DD11 are putting them on their Christmas lists and I'd want them to be different. They know I am going to DLR next month. DS14 will be there in 2 weeks with his HS band, but I doubt I can convince him to take any pictures.

PHXscuba


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> my trip*S* in December



  Yay for trip*S*

Well, at least this way you'll have more time to devote to the photo Quests!


----------



## amamax2

PHXscuba said:


> I can't believe my nickname for Tree Quest '10 actually caught on. Sherry, you should start an official Tree Quest thread right now to "spot" all the trees and referee which ones are new additions (because I know you don't have anything better to do, right?)



Does this mean that you are in?


----------



## where's_my_prince

yeah i don't think they'll decorate hollywood backlot because the whole TRON thing but idk maybe they will...


----------



## PHXscuba

Not sure how many good tree pictures I'll be able to take. I am only taking my little point-and-shoot so it has limited options. I am traveling with my best friend, who is nuts about Disney like me but may not want to stop every 15 feet for pictures of seemingly random items.

I may instead take requests for pix of a few specific things that people are looking for and haven't seen yet, or prices they want to know before going. And I promise to PERSONALLY taste all the desserts, for research purposes, of course!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

No, no, no, no - no separate threads for Tree Quest.  As it is, a few people were laughing about the fact that there was a separate thread for the Halloween Mickey popcorn bucket!  

The idea is that all of us HERE in THIS thread are on the Tree hunt and can come back and compare notes!!  If we start a separate thread, then it takes it away from this thread.  As a mod, I have been trying to keep as much of the holiday-related stuff in one place as possible - and the Christmas superthread is the likely place - unless it's like a meet-up thread, or a question that just cannot be answered here, because it's cleaner and easier that way.  And then there won't be 9 million holiday threads popping up like there were/are 9 million World of Color threads!

I'm only going with a point & shoot, too!  You don't have to have an SLR to participate in Tree Quest or Santa Quest!


----------



## funatdisney

amamax2 said:


> Bad news Jazz...it will be there through the Holidays.  Only on Fri, Sat, Sun until (I think) Dec 17th, then nightly for the season.  I imagine it is here to stay for some time as it seems to be hugely popular and a real money-maker.
> 
> I agree, though, I really dislike all the changes at DCA.



Not to mention that there isn't really much going on at DCA with the remodel in high gear.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Not to mention that there isn't really much going on at DCA with the remodel in high gear.



Drat.  I have to say, I agree with Jazz.  I'm not the least bit interested in ElecTRONica.  I could not care less about it....especially nt if it's going to interefere with holiday decorations (like where's_my_prince said, it's unlikely they will put up the usual garland bells and wreaths in the Hollywood Backlot, and maybe not even the wreaths on the elephants at the entrance).

It's weird to me because, in the old days of DL - before there was a DCA - when a new movie would come out, there would be lots of merchandise for that movie in several stores, and there would be one or two photo op/display set-ups somewhere in the park...and that was about it.  (Or maybe the parade would be more themed to that movie or something.)  They did this for "Dick Tracy," for "Hunchback of Notre Dame," for "Beauty and the Beast," "Lion King," etc.  But they didn't take over entire chunks of the park or entire lands to basically promote one film.  

So this ElecTRONica thing seems like overkill on the "Tron" promotion to me.  I'm really surprised they are going all out like this.  At least Glowfest tied into World of Color and that was brand new in the parks, so they were hyping WoC big time...but this kind of thing to promote a movie?


----------



## MattsPrincess

went back today for the ears, thought i'd share them. They were $2.99 each at Walgreens. We're going to wear them on our Holiday Tour.


----------



## amamax2

Oh my gosh - those are SOOO cute!  And I completely forgot about them...I think I need to make a trip to Walgreens.


----------



## Funball

i think THAT DCA looks great at xmas time! all the decoratons are up the bridge looks great! and the construction you barely notice it!


----------



## Funball

ohh the tree at pp is up and loosk awesome! i got photos!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Drat.  I have to say, I agree with Jazz.  I'm not the least bit interested in ElecTRONica.  I could not care less about it....especially nt if it's going to interefere with holiday decorations (like where's_my_prince said, it's unlikely they will put up the usual garland bells and wreaths in the Hollywood Backlot, and maybe not even the wreaths on the elephants at the entrance).
> 
> It's weird to me because, in the old days of DL - before there was a DCA - when a new movie would come out, there would be lots of merchandise for that movie in several stores, and there would be one or two photo op/display set-ups somewhere in the park...and that was about it.  (Or maybe the parade would be more themed to that movie or something.)  They did this for "Dick Tracy," for "Hunchback of Notre Dame," for "Beauty and the Beast," "Lion King," etc.  But they didn't take over entire chunks of the park or entire lands to basically promote one film.
> 
> So this ElecTRONica thing seems like overkill on the "Tron" promotion to me.  I'm really surprised they are going all out like this.  At least Glowfest tied into World of Color and that was brand new in the parks, so they were hyping WoC big time...but this kind of thing to promote a movie?



I have no interest in the ElecTRONica or Glowfest myself. I didn't feel like I was missing something when I was at DLR last week. (ElecTRONica is on during the weekend - I was there from Tuesday through Friday). I think that Disney is trying to market in a different way and trying to appeal to a younger crowd. Glowfest had a look of a nightclub. I am not sure if they are selling alcohol drinks like they did at Glowfest (I seem to remember that they did), but I definitely felt that I was not the target market for this promotion. I agree that I don't like the way it looks on the Hollywood Pictures Backlot street during the day. I was surprise that they allowed it. It looks so un-Disney like. Another thing that I have to consider is this: my girls are old enough to go into the park by themselves (12 soon to be 13 & 15). If there is alcohol drinks being sold during these types of events, I would not feel comfortable with allowing my girls to go into DCA  by themselves.


----------



## smiley_face2

Funball said:


> ohh the tree at pp is up and loosk awesome! i got photos!!



I hope you will be posting those photos in the next short while!!


----------



## A Small World

funatdisney said:


> I have no interest in the ElecTRONica or Glowfest myself. I didn't feel like I was missing something when I was at DLR last week. (ElecTRONica is on during the weekend - I was there from Tuesday through Friday). I think that Disney is trying to market in a different way and trying to appeal to a younger crowd. Glowfest had a look of a nightclub. *I am not sure if they are selling alcohol drinks like they did at Glowfest *(I seem to remember that they did), but I definitely felt that I was not the target market for this promotion. I agree that I don't like the way it looks on the Hollywood Pictures Backlot street during the day. I was surprise that they allowed it. It looks so un-Disney like. Another thing that I have to consider is this: my girls are old enough to go into the park by themselves (12 soon to be 13 & 15). If there is alcohol drinks being sold during these types of events, I would not feel comfortable with allowing my girls to go into DCA  by themselves.



Yes they are


----------



## funatdisney

I am not really surprised. What surprises me is that it is so open. Makes me very uncomfortable and I think it distracts from the Disney experience.


----------



## Funball

ohi love electronica alot! it gives that park an edgy feel and that is what it needs. if you want more disney there is anothe park across the plaza with all that! and also electronica is just here to promot the movie! but either way, it gets alot of people and alot of attendance which is good for DCA, and they are goign to need that when april rolls around and there is nooooo Food and wine fetival.. see by then glowfest will be back. and DCA will need to draw crowds once again, an with out f&w, i don't see how they are going to do that.. plus im sorry to say this, but all i hear when i go to the park is " i hate the construction" well i dont hate it, they are improving that park for each of us to enjoy! so i personaly am going to put up with the ugly scaffolding  and very little xmas decor because i know by next year most of all that construction will be done!  adn right now xmas at DLR is here, and DCA has been decorated also!

electronica is not at DCA to distract from the disney experience.. its there to PROMOTE the move that they made, disney made the movie that can do a promotion however they want or feel fit! like i said DCA is a edgier park for disney , i think its a great park! i love everything about it, but when i feel i need my disney i go to the other park, and fyi, the alcohol that is sold is not sold to minors.. they would not give it to a 12 year old! why? becuase you cant get it with out id,  i know i tried! and that place is crawling with disney cops and security  people soo in my eyes i would let my own kids go and by themselves!


----------



## Funball

sorry to go off in a rant like that! 

anyhow BACK TO XMAS!!!!

i got tree at DCA photos i will post later!! it was gorgeous though....


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> sorry to go off in a rant like that!
> 
> anyhow BACK TO XMAS!!!!
> 
> i got tree at DCA photos i will post later!! it was gorgeous though....



Does the DCA tree already have ornaments on it?  It seems like in the photo we saw of it yesterday (either from Miceage or from Mintcrocodile), the tree was bare - no ornaments.  Maybe they put them on overnight?

I'm pretty pleased with what I've seen so far of the DCA decorations for Christmas.  As I said earlier, it more or less looks like they didn't skimp on what they normally do in DCA for Christmas, with the possible exception of the garland bells and candy canes they put up in the Hollywood Backlot area and the wreaths that the elephants hold...and we're still not 100% positive that those things are gone until 11/12 rolls around.  

What I was not pleased with is that they removed all traces of Halloween from DCA, and I think that was a big mistake because a lot of us want the full holiday immersion factor, and we don't get it when only one park is decorated.  At least they are doing _something_ for Christmas in DCA!  That's better than what they did for Halloween! 

And I agree with Liza (funatdisney) that ElecTRONica is definitely targeting a certain demographic.  That's fine, and I totally get it and I get why Disney needs to do it, but I still think it's overkill on the movie promotion compared to what they used to do.  It appeals to the younger people, but it turns us old folks off!!

Ah well....if we all agreed on things we like and don't like, it would be a pretty boring world, I guess, right?


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> And I agree with Liza (funatdisney) that ElecTRONica is definitely targeting a certain demographic.  That's fine, and I totally get it and I get why Disney needs to do it, but I still think it's overkill on the movie promotion compared to what they used to do.  It appeals to the younger people, but it turns us old folks off!!



I'm younger and I think it's way silly. Not at all something I'd want to hang around. It's just not why I go to DLR.

BUT! We don't need to get off on a tangent. So that's all.


----------



## Funball

im 31 and i love electronica. its geared at my age level i guess. but the 3d movie preview was awesome.. so not everyone will like it but its not like its through out the park, it keeps to its self in hllywood back lot! but the xmas stuff is through out the park or at least starting to be and it feel likexmas.

yes the tree has lightts on it and ornamnets!

ok fine i will post! soon!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I also want to see how ElecTRONica is during my visit. I know that Disney is promoting the movie seriously with ElecTRONica at DCA and TRON-rail (aka monorail) at WDW. It is a genius way to promote the movie, but during the Holiday season, I would like to see the Christmas decorations in Hollywood Backlot. They don't put too Christmas decoration out in Hollywood Backlot, it is still magical to see it during the Holiday season. I love walking down the Hollywood Backlot with the Christmas decorations up even if there is just a little.

I wasn't a huge fan of Glow Fest during the summer. But it was a huge success and I hope that when I see ElecTRONica it will be even better than Glow Fest. I have no disrespect to the people who love Glow Fest during the summer time, but I didn't see it entertaining to me. It just seem like a nighttime club outside.


----------



## Funball

oh the tron rail .. oh that is genous brett! electronica has been a huge success but you wnt see xmas decor in hob? why? well all the 80's style tron stuff is there,,,,but it seperates in the park so you still get the xmas feeling when you walk under the bridge at the gates

i have pics, i swear later tonight i will load them!


----------



## dizneedoll

Belle Ella said:


> It's really a shame that they make it so hard to get photos of that area. I don't want one with people in the way. It's nice to just have an uninterrupted shot every now and again. I managed to get two quick ones off before I was told to go back and wait by the check point. I would have liked a couple extra seconds to adjust things, but sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agreed. And don't get me started on the whole Glow Fest/ElecTRONica garbage. Anyone know the end date for that? Please tell me it wont be lasting through the Holiday season? The Hollywood Pictures Backlot area looks atrocious.



Thank goodness I'm not alone in my dislike of electronica (I'm not doing the fancy spelling with tron in caps...too much bother). Unfortunately, it's not just going to last through December. I read (and I think it was on Disney Parks Blog but I could be wrong because I can't really remember) but I read that the tron thing is going through Spring of 2011.  For those of us who agree that "edgy" does not belong at Disney we can only hope that the movie will tank and then it will quietly just disappear. 


Oh good news for AP holders who like HOJO. I was just poking on thier website and they have dates for AP rates up through September 2011! I booked February 1-4 and May 2-5 and they added some dates for December again. I was able to change my December dates to the AP discount!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> oh the tron rail .. oh that is genous brett! electronica has been a huge success but you wnt see xmas decor in hob? why? well all the 80's style tron stuff is there,,,,but it seperates in the park so you still get the xmas feeling when you walk under the bridge at the gates
> 
> i have pics, i swear later tonight i will load them!



Here is the pic of the Tron-rail at EPCOT. It was a great way to promote the movie back in March.





Everytime I go to DCA, I always like to see the Holiday decorations in the HB. But I am still looking forward to ElecTRONica when I go to DL in two weeks. Are you keeping track of my TR? Matt is keeping track of my TR and I am doing that challenge that he asked me to do of taking pics of all the ride vehicles at the DLR. That is one of the things that I am looking forward to my trip of seeing ElecTRONica. When I go there, I'm just going to be taking pics and videotaping ElecTRONica during my visit. I might do one or two activities there, but my main goal is Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy parade and WoC with the TRON segment.

I'm looking forward to the Christmas tree pic.


----------



## Sherry E

dizneedoll said:


> Thank goodness I'm not alone in my dislike of electronica (*I'm not doing the fancy spelling with tron in caps...too much bother*). Unfortunately, it's not just going to last through December. I read (and I think it was on Disney Parks Blog but I could be wrong because I can't really remember) but I read that the tron thing is going through Spring of 2011.  For those of us who agree that "edgy" does not belong at Disney we can only hope that the movie will tank and then it will quietly just disappear.
> 
> 
> Oh good news for AP holders who like HOJO. I was just poking on thier website and they have dates for AP rates up through September 2011! I booked February 1-4 and May 2-5 and they added some dates for December again. I was able to change my December dates to the AP discount!



^^^You always have the best lines, dizneedoll!  You were the one who came up with the great summation of all that is important in life (back in the Halloween thread).  Wasn't it something like (and I'm paraphrasing), "I'm sick of the heat.  I love cupcakes," or a similar thing?  That pretty much said it all for me!  But I just had a giggle over your comment about the spelling of ElecTRONica!!  Too funny!


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Here is the pic of the Tron-rail at EPCOT. It was a great way to promote the movie back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do one or two activities there, but my main goal is Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks, A Christmas Fantasy parade and WoC with the TRON segment.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Christmas tree pic.



That is one awesome picture, Bret. Wish I could see it in person. I haven't made a trip out to WDW in over two years. I am due, but things have got to be better off financially first.

BTW, I got to see the testing of the Tron segment for the WoC last week, It looked really great and they have some very cool and neat effects not used in the regular WoC. I was able to see the end result from my balcony which was not the best angle to see it, but I really liked it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thx Liza

I'm really looking forward to the TRON segment during the WoC show. I have the picnic on Friday 19 and I was planning on getting a blue FP. Than I will try that good viewing spot right next to the VIP viewing area from the chart of Disneyland 1951. I am looking forward to being in that spot during the first show.


----------



## Funball

the movie wont tank..i'm sure it will be great!

EITHER WAY! Everyone has there own opinion on electronica, but let's get back to christmas, as this is the christmas thread!


----------



## Funball

brett i am soo soo sorry that my own bf skiingfast is making you do that challenge.. you don't have to do it you know...

anyhow it will be interesting to see if you do get it all done!  adn brett thanks for that pic! that is awesome!! that monorail is gorgeous!


----------



## Funball

*tree at paradise pier at DCA:*





*very gorgeous tree!*


*The Bridge:*

*

*


ok so the tree, you can't tell but it has red bulbs that are shaped like mickey's head! its sooo cute!!!!


----------



## amamax2

Oh that tree is so pretty!  Thanks for posting Funball!


----------



## Funball

no prob~  i got more photos but they all look the same ,. i do have photos of the wheel i will post as it was by the tree! LOL 

anyhow i tried to get as close as i could to get the ornaments but i failed at it, i have one photo of the red balls, but its not that great!

the wheel, i know its not christmas but it does have lights and is pretty!:









ornaments!:





i decided to post anyway, its not THAT great, i know i have taken better photos, but it's hard when there is a hedge of planters in the way!  

and just becuase i love the lights i decided to post this one!:


----------



## funatdisney

Funball said:


> *tree at paradise pier at DCA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *very gorgeous tree!*



You are right about that tree! Thanks for posting. I can't wait to see it myself.


----------



## goldies 5

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## billwendy

where's_my_prince said:


> i'm back from my 45 min trip to DL LOL well, i expected alot more decorations then i got i only saw one thing decorated! but there was TONS of merchandise and i want it alllllllllllllllllllllllllll  seriously my paycheck is going right back to them!
> 
> well this is something cool, every year during christmas they bring the nightmare before Christmas pressed quarters and the designs are different every year! i've gotten all of them since 2005, so its kinda a tradition! but today i only got one cuz i didnt have alot of quarters! ill be back for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute mickey hats! the bottom one is adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone requested a disney pillow pet!!! all they had left was tigger at both the bazzaar and emporium, idk why but it's super soft! i might have to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the very few decorations i saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a really cute childrens shirt i saw! its hooded as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really cute stuffed animals and pooka looz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an adorable pooh in christmas pajamas!!!



thanks so much - everything looks awesome!! I LOVE the tigger pillow pet!! I hope I can find them when I get there next week!!!!


----------



## Funball

of course this being the christmas thread i had to post this one also!!!!


----------



## dizneedoll

Sherry E said:


> ^^^You always have the best lines, dizneedoll!  You were the one who came up with the great summation of all that is important in life (back in the Halloween thread).  Wasn't it something like (and I'm paraphrasing), "I'm sick of the heat.  I love cupcakes," or a similar thing?  That pretty much said it all for me!  But I just had a giggle over your comment about the spelling of ElecTRONica!!  Too funny!



I remember that. It was during that heat wave when it was like 195 degrees. And someone said something about cupcakes and that cheered me up. 



Funball said:


> the movie wont tank..i'm sure it will be great!
> 
> EITHER WAY! Everyone has there own opinion on electronica, but let's get back to christmas, as this is the christmas thread!



Oh I sure it won't tank either. I saw the first ad on TV tonight for it and my 5 year old is already asking for Tron toys and he doesn't have any idea what it's all about! But enough of that...you are right...back to Christmas!


----------



## PHXscuba

*Funball* -- Thanks for the pix. The tree in DCA is gorgeous. I think I am going to re-do my "pretty" Christmas tree next year to add some red to the current gold and white ... hmm ... red Mickey ornaments?? DH may have me committed if I do that. Maybe just a couple subtle ones mixed in.

My BFF/travel companion was just remarking how fast this next month is going to fly and how much we have to get done before we leave!! My life/house is really chaotic right now! _... and yet here I am on the DIS_

PHXscuba


----------



## DizDragonfly

Funball said:


> and fyi, the alcohol that is sold is not sold to minors.. they would not give it to a 12 year old!



I don't think that anyone was suggesting that Disney is going to let minors buy alcohol.  I think the concern is that some adults, when under the influence of alcohol, behave shamefully.  Having two unaccompanied young teen girls in the vicinity of someone like that could be a nightmare.


----------



## Funball

some members, not in this thread alone. but in others have commented in a way like that on the drinking..

anyhow this is a christmas thread, i have electronica review thread if you want to go discuss electronica ! i have a TON of photos of the games and stuff,,,


anyhow


----------



## Funball

PHXscuba said:


> *Funball* -- Thanks for the pix. The tree in DCA is gorgeous. I think I am going to re-do my "pretty" Christmas tree next year to add some red to the current gold and white ... hmm ... red Mickey ornaments?? DH may have me committed if I do that. Maybe just a couple subtle ones mixed in.
> 
> My BFF/travel companion was just remarking how fast this next month is going to fly and how much we have to get done before we leave!! My life/house is really chaotic right now! _... and yet here I am on the DIS_
> 
> PHXscuba


 

ok so the bulbs were big ones. like giant red mickey bulbs and then they had medium sized ones, it's a big tree so everything is much bigger on it!   BUT yes it was like the victoria white and red theme, it was pretty! they have disney ornamants already out you know.. with the ivory white and the red..in the victorian theme, i know i am a bad influence!  Anyhow, so ornamnets are now out, and i have seen alot of cool ornaments this year that i even wish i had for my tree. my next photo adventure is to get some photos of the ornaments, cuase i don't know about anyone else but i am a ornament *nut*!!  
anyhow, so with christmas around the corner if you all want disney themed christmas cards now is the time to buy them! I did disney christmas cards one year, i loved them , i don't think the rest of my family did because they don't get the disney obession, but oh well they looked nice! 

 oh p.s., by the way if anyone has seen the Tag Fairy, umm i by accident like messed with my info under my screen name and i lost my new tags, i had pretty blue and pink colors and i liked it and i feel really bad, and so if you seen the tag fairy can someone let her know if i can get mine redone, i promise not to mess with them again!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> brett i am soo soo sorry that my own bf skiingfast is making you do that challenge.. you don't have to do it you know...
> 
> anyhow it will be interesting to see if you do get it all done!  adn brett thanks for that pic! that is awesome!! that monorail is gorgeous!



It's np Sara you don't have to apologize, I want to do this challenge since I don't plan on riding a lot of rides during my trip.But I should be able to get all the ride vehicle pics just being solo without anyone else. Not only taking pics of the ride vehicles, but also the tree quest that Sherry put out is also fun. I was looking forward to do someting like this during my trip. If I manage my time well from land to land, I should get everything done in two days or even one day.

I'm glad that you like the tron-rail.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> *tree at paradise pier at DCA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *very gorgeous tree!*
> 
> 
> *The Bridge:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ok so the tree, you can't tell but it has red bulbs that are shaped like mickey's head! its sooo cute!!!!



Great photos of the tree and bridge.


----------



## barefootmomma

I'm just jumping in here for a second!  I wanted to share what we saw and experienced today. According to a couple of CM's the Christmas Day Parade is filming tomorrow, there was mass construction, testing, and preparations underway today.  Christmas is coming along in Disneyland.


----------



## where's_my_prince

i went to DL for like an hour today to eat a turkey leg before work and took a few more photos(p.s. i took duffy with me, so he is in a few shots lol)
they were setting up for the christmas day parade which i guess they are filming tommorow morning!





this is where the tree usually is in main street but they changed it for tommorow so the host will be standing there




Jillian! you requested the mickey Christmas ears!!




i took pics of the candy cane letters that didnt have people surrounding them  lol (duffy wanted a picture with them before they retire )








and i saw one Christmas tree outside by the where Princess Tiana enters New Orleans


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I love Duffy's "Ellie Award"!!  

On the subject of tron and HB, I read on Disney's site that it is a family affair with video games and face painting.  That's also only one section of the park.  Right now the only ride back their is Monsters and then they're the Animation Studio and Playhouse Disney.  There's the entire rest of the park decked out in christmas splendor and more of a laid back feel.  If you don't think you'll like tron, then don't go and enjoy the rest of park.  With everyone in the HB, the lines for rides will be minimal.

So, to each their own.  Have yourself a merry little christmas.


----------



## A Small World

billwendy said:


> thanks so much - everything looks awesome!! I LOVE the tigger pillow pet!! I hope I can find them when I get there next week!!!!



There were loads of the Pillow pets last week in the first shop as you go into Adventureland - about 5 different ones but Tigger is the only one I can remember


----------



## MinnieMama09

Oh, the Mickey Christmas ears are ADORABLE!  My little "DL" until our trip is going to the Disney store.  We went yestereday and I was shocked at how everything is Christmas already...the ornaments, stockings, everything is...well, I want it all!  Can't wait for our trip!!


----------



## kylie71

Thanks Sara, for posting all the pretty picutures! The Mickey ornaments are so beautiful!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, Sara, and Jasmine (where's_my_prince and new DLR Cast Member!) for the latest photos!!  

Sara - I'm still amazed that your point and shoot is able to get such good nighttime shots for a point and shoot camera!  I especially love that nighttime close-up of the Mickey ornaments on the DCA tree.  It twinkles and sparkles in such a pretty way!

And thank you, Laura (barefootmomma), for the update on what you saw at DLR.  I hope you return to this thread to share more photos with us - you take some great photos, so I know it would be a treat for us all to enjoy them!

I know I was going to comment on something - it must have had to do with peppermint goodies or visions of sugar plums dancing in my head - but my mind is foggy at the moment.  Need more caffeine!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Yipeee!!!  I got the OK at work finally for the 23rd and 27th of Dec.  That means I can start looking for flights from the Oakland or San Francisco airports to the Santa Ana airport for our Dec 20th late evening flight to Disneyland.  We already have our hotel reservations at the Sheraton Park Hotel but, now I will start looking for the flights.  By Friday I can look over the book on Disneyland again and see what I can make reservations for.


----------



## merrrydeath

I keep getting these emails from the Disney Store about new Holiday merchandise and they are making me so happy!

Did someone say Mickey-head Christmas ornaments?


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

Funball said:


> *tree at paradise pier at DCA:*





I cant wait to see that !! It is beautiful! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> Jillian! you requested the mickey Christmas ears!!



yay!! thanks Jasmine!! those are cute!!
And I love your Duffy photos!


----------



## Sherry E

merrrydeath said:


> I keep getting these emails from the Disney Store about new Holiday merchandise and they are making me so happy!
> 
> Did someone say Mickey-head Christmas ornaments?



I keep getting those e-mails too, Meredith!  I looooooove the Department 56 pieces they're selling - I'm sure you saw those.  

Meredith, do you still use the Canon SD880 camera?  You know, you were one of the main reasons why I got that same camera (and then Mariezp ended up getting it too)!  You had done reserach on it, so I trusted your research.  You made a comment recently on the DIS about how you didn't use your best camera when you went to see RHPS with Jazz.  Was that the Canon?  Has the Canon started acting crazy?  I need to know what to expect from mine!


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> I keep getting those e-mails too, Meredith!  I looooooove the Department 56 pieces they're selling - I'm sure you saw those.
> 
> Meredith, do you still use the Canon SD880 camera?  You know, you were one of the main reasons why I got that same camera (and then Mariezp ended up getting it too)!  You had done reserach on it, so I trusted your research.  You made a comment recently on the DIS about how you didn't use your best camera when you went to see RHPS with Jazz.  Was that the Canon?  Has the Canon started acting crazy?  I need to know what to expect from mine!



I still use it, but now it's the sidekick to my Nikon D5000 DSLR. So the Nikon is my "best" camera. I still like the SD880 because it's handy and quick. It goes everywhere with me in my purse/bag, but the Nikon is not as convenient always(though I do take it with me more often than not). I've had no problems with the Canon I just upgraded once again. I do that every few years or so, it's nothing to be worried about


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> i took pics of the candy cane letters that didnt have people surrounding them  lol (duffy wanted a picture with them before they retire )



I love, love, love the candy cane letters. Can it be December already so I can get my photo with the "F" already?


----------



## merrrydeath

Belle Ella said:


> I love, love, love the candy cane letters. Can it be December already so I can get my photo with the "F" already?



I just racked my brain... why the F?


----------



## Belle Ella

merrrydeath said:


> I just racked my brain... why the F?



My nickname  Well, one of them at least (Frack). Since no other letter really works for me. I had to just go with one.


----------



## merrrydeath

Belle Ella said:


> My nickname  Well, one of them at least (Frack). Since no other letter really works for me. I had to just go with one.



Got it! I forgot about that. I don't really have any letter that works for me. I'll just have to take a picture with them all


----------



## where's_my_prince

i seriously just want to buy alllll the disney christmas decorations they are selling, why must they be so adorable!!!
its taking all my willpower not to start decorating the house for christmas right now!


----------



## Funball

Goofy_Mom said:


> I love Duffy's "Ellie Award"!!
> 
> On the subject of tron and HB, I read on Disney's site that it is a family affair with video games and face painting. That's also only one section of the park. Right now the only ride back their is Monsters and then they're the Animation Studio and Playhouse Disney. There's the entire rest of the park decked out in christmas splendor and more of a laid back feel. If you don't think you'll like tron, then don't go and enjoy the rest of park. With everyone in the HB, the lines for rides will be minimal.
> 
> So, to each their own. Have yourself a merry little christmas.


 
yes good point goofy mom!!! good point!

now the ornaments. sherry that was the worst photo ever i took i am sure someone else can get a better photo. i was litterly in the plants try to get as close as i good and still got a bad shot! at night its hard for me with my nikon L22, i have to put it on a trash can or something to take a photo! but anyhow i am going today so hopefully i will come back with some MORE photos!


----------



## Funball

I have the worst time at night with my nikon.., but thanks to goofyonthehighseas she said to prop it on a trash can and put the self timer on.. i do that even during the day!


----------



## amamax2

Well, Sara, the night time shots you post here are always beautiful - so you are doing something right!  In fact, I have been so impressed with that little camera (and such a GREAT price) that I have started recommending it to people who want an inexpensive, but good, P&S.

I do that trick too, about the self-timer - it works really well for night time or low light.  Another one is to put the edge or bottom of your camera up against something flat, like a railing or post,and hold it/push it very firmly against that surface.  The goal is to steady your camera as much as possible.

I also carry a little gorillapod which can wrap around things like a railing to hold the camera steady.


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> ornaments!:



Well, even if you had to crawl into the plants to get the picture, I still like it!  You may be too hard on yourself about the photos.  All I thought when I looked at it was, "Ooooh...that's pretty!"  I just like the colors and the twinkly-ness of it all!  But even if it were not a good photo, it would be okay.  All photos are welcome - good, bad and in between!!

I've had some PhotoPass photographers who did not take great nighttime photos at all.  They were blurry and out of focus, or our faces were totally washed out by a flash.  I could have done better!  Last year, when we got our nighttime Winter Castle photo taken at the PhotoPass spot, I was so worried that the guy taking the picture would get a blurry shot.  He took a long time composing the picture and adjusting his settings, and people in line were getting frustrated because we had to wait for him to get the camera set up.

But when I saw the Winter Castle photo, I was very pleased.  It was nice and clear and no one was out of focus, and the Castle looked exquisite!  I would rather that the PhotoPass people take extra time to make sure they get the best nighttime pictures - because nighttime at DLR during the holiday season is so stunningly beautiful, anyway - than just quickly fire off a couple of quick shots that come out horrible.


----------



## Rachael Q

MattsPrincess said:


> went back today for the ears, thought i'd share them. They were $2.99 each at Walgreens. We're going to wear them on our Holiday Tour.



Thanks for the tip. We were in States for the weekend, I just happened to check this thread before breakfast, so we stopped at Walgreens n the way home and I picked up 7 pair for our December trip.

I was going to get everyone holiday ears once we were in DL but this is way cheaper for something that will probably only get used once or twice.


----------



## KCmike

Funball said:


> I have the worst time at night with my nikon.., but thanks to goofyonthehighseas she said to prop it on a trash can and put the self timer on.. i do that even during the day!



Does your camera have a night setting?  Also you can raise the ISO in the settings for darker/night shots.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I thought your night shots look good Sara, especially on tree. That is really good for a Nikon L22 camera. I use a Nikon D60 DSLR camera and I really like how the quality of the pictures is at daytime or night. I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of the Holiday season.


----------



## Funball

amamax2 said:


> Well, Sara, the night time shots you post here are always beautiful - so you are doing something right! In fact, I have been so impressed with that little camera (and such a GREAT price) that I have started recommending it to people who want an inexpensive, but good, P&S.
> 
> I do that trick too, about the self-timer - it works really well for night time or low light. Another one is to put the edge or bottom of your camera up against something flat, like a railing or post,and hold it/push it very firmly against that surface. The goal is to steady your camera as much as possible.
> 
> I also carry a little gorillapod which can wrap around things like a railing to hold the camera steady.


 
yes i prop ito n something! every chance i get. i will get one those tripods!  i need for night!



KCmike said:


> Does your camera have a night setting? Also you can raise the ISO in the settings for darker/night shots.


 
no night setting.. and no i cant chane the iso. that is stuck! that is the bad thing on my camera. its not changeable!



mvf-m11c said:


> I thought your night shots look good Sara, especially on tree. That is really good for a Nikon L22 camera. I use a Nikon D60 DSLR camera and I really like how the quality of the pictures is at daytime or night. I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of the Holiday season.


 

thanks brett

got more photos tonight. of ornaments at world disney store and better daytime photos of the ornaments on the tree at DCA, no tree at DLR yet thought..


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> got more photos tonight. of ornaments at world disney store and better daytime photos of the ornaments on the tree at DCA, no tree at DLR yet thought..



Can't wait to see more photos of the Holiday season at DLR from you Sara.


----------



## Funball

thanks brett


----------



## smiley_face2

Funball said:


> ok so the bulbs were big ones. like giant red mickey bulbs and then they had medium sized ones, it's a big tree so everything is much bigger on it!   BUT yes it was like the victoria white and red theme, it was pretty! they have disney ornamants already out you know.. with the ivory white and the red..in the victorian theme, i know i am a bad influence!  Anyhow, so ornamnets are now out, and i have seen alot of cool ornaments this year that i even wish i had for my tree. my next photo adventure is to get some photos of the ornaments, _*cuase i don't know about anyone else but i am a ornament nut!! *_
> anyhow, so with christmas around the corner if you all want disney themed christmas cards now is the time to buy them! I did disney christmas cards one year, i loved them , i don't think the rest of my family did because they don't get the disney obession, but oh well they looked nice!
> 
> oh p.s., by the way if anyone has seen the Tag Fairy, umm i by accident like messed with my info under my screen name and i lost my new tags, i had pretty blue and pink colors and i liked it and i feel really bad, and so if you seen the tag fairy can someone let her know if i can get mine redone, i promise not to mess with them again!



Oh yes.... ornament nut here! lol.... thanks for all the lovely pics...I wonder why they put the hedge thing around the tree? My best ornament is an authentic Polonaise glass one with Mickey and "Merry Christmas" on one side, and the castle and "Disneyland" on the other side.


----------



## where's_my_prince

i'm going on an actual full day trip this coming sunday cuz i have the day off!!! super excited now!!!! that sounds so funny 
"oh you have a day off from your disneyland job? where you gonna go?"

"disneyland"


----------



## Janneen

Hi all, just got back from a quick Disney fix today and ran into something different.  They had Main Street shut down around noon, with alot of movie set equipment, cameras on cranes, etc. Evidently, they were filming the Christmas Parade to be aired on ABC (I think...) on Christmas Day.  There were signs up saying if you didn't consent to be photographed (as a parade watcher) then don't hang around.  They were routing people back behind the Main Street shops, which was kinda nasty, wrecked the "magic".   Nonetheless it was pretty cool to see, I guess this was why they were in a hurry to get Christmas stuff up this year.  I saw a little of the parade, it looked cute, had Woody on a rocking horse, my DS4 loved that one.  Anyhow, thought I'd share, I've not sure if they are doing anymore filming, but it would have been cool to watch it on Christmas Day and see yourself!


----------



## mariezp

I was checking out the Monday morning update on Mouseplanet this morning and they had some news on holiday treats. I'm guessing that some of it we already know about but I thought I would post it just in case there is any new info anybody missed.



> Holiday Menu Preview
> 
> MousePlanet readers wrote pages and pages on our MousePad discussion forum about the delicious treats offered at the Disneyland Resort during HalloweenTime, and so with the holiday season right around the corner we asked Karlos Siqueiros from Disneyland's Food Concepts department for a preview of what we can expect to find when Holiday Time starts on November 12. Karlos said to expect a mix of traditional favorites mixed with a few new treats, plus a brand-new popcorn bucket. Here's a preview:
> 
> Holiday Desserts
> 
> Most table-service and tray-service restaurants (like Plaza Inn and French Market) will have a special holiday dessert offering, with specific items varying by location. The Plaza Inn will feature a traditional Yule Log dessert created by Disneyland Resort executive pastry chef, Jean-Marc Viallet. Karlos says two versions of the cake will be offered, and that Viallet brought the recipes from France. Around Thanksgiving the yule log will be crafted of pumpkin spice cake and filled with pumpkin mousse and lingonberry marmalade; in December look for a chocolate cake with a chocolate / chestnut mousse, lingonberry marmalade and chocolate ganache frosting.
> 
> The Plaza Inn will also be one of the locations to offer a Santa Mickey demitasse cup. Karlos says this keepsake cup may be the start of a new holiday series, with new designs released annually. The demitasse cups are also available at Blue Ribbon Bakery, Bakersfield Bakery, Rancho del Zocalo, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and Storytellers Cafe; dessert offerings will vary by restaurant location.
> 
> For those tres leches fans, rest assured that the traditional dessert will once again be offered at Rancho del Zocalo. Karlos says, "families come every year, and they have to have their favorite [desserts] over and over again."
> 
> Café Orleans will again offer holiday-themed beignettes, but the specific flavor has not been determined. A server at the location told me that the holiday version would be chocolate with a peppermint crème anglaise, but Karlos says that hasn't been determined. He says the gingerbread version offered during HalloweenTime was so popular that it may stick around another season. Unfortunately Disney has no plans to offer the holiday beignettes at the Julep Bar or Royal Street Verandah yet, so be prepared to make a reservation at Café Orleans if you'd like to try one of these treats.
> 
> While not a dessert, Café Orleans and French Market will both continue to offer Nightmare Before Christmas pewter figurines as a gift with a $35 purchase. A new figure is released each Sunday.
> 
> Finally, the Resort bakeries will offer a selection of holiday treats, including a chocolate cupcake with a mint twist that Karlos says is incredible.
> 
> Holiday entrees and meals
> 
> While menu specifics were not yet available, look for special holiday-themed entrees at Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo and Red Rocket's Pizza Port. Plaza Inn, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Wine Country Trattoria, Storytellers Café, Steakhouse 55, and PCH Grill will all offer special holiday menus on Thanksgiving and Christmas days, and reservations are now being accepted. Call 714-781-DINE to book your reservation.
> 
> Outdoor vending
> 
> Building on the success of the adorable Ghost Mickey popcorn bucket offered during HalloweenTime, Disneyland is releasing a Snowman Mickey popcorn bucket for the holidays. Outdoor vending locations will also offer a holiday-theme travel mug and the regular souvenir popcorn bucket with a holiday motif.
> 
> Boudin Bakery
> 
> Boudin Bakery will offer a selection of specially-shaped breads for the holidays that Karlos says you can take home and make part of your dinner. A traditional Turkey shape will be offered at Thanksgiving, followed by candy cane, wreath, stocking and snowman-shaped loaves. The turkey design will be available November 12 through Thanksgiving; holiday shapes will be offered sometime in December.



If anyone cares to take a look the rest of their article is good too and has some holiday decoration info/photos around the resort plus some additional stuff from the Christmas parade taping as well as their usual current refurb listing which always comes in handy. http://www.mouseplanet.com/9436/Disneyland_Resort_Update


----------



## amamax2

mariezp said:


> I was checking out the Monday morning update on Mouseplanet this morning and they had some news on holiday treats. I'm guessing that some of it we already know about but I thought I would post it just in case there is any new info anybody missed.



Thanks so much Marie!!!


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> i'm going on an actual full day trip this coming sunday cuz i have the day off!!! super excited now!!!! that sounds so funny
> "oh you have a day off from your disneyland job? where you gonna go?"
> 
> "disneyland"



 I would do the same thing myself. Have fun and I look forward to your comments and pictures when you get back.


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> i'm going on an actual full day trip this coming sunday cuz i have the day off!!! super excited now!!!! that sounds so funny
> "oh you have a day off from your disneyland job? where you gonna go?"
> 
> "disneyland"



This would be me as well. Most definitely.


----------



## Sherry E

Oooooh!  Thanks, Marie, my friend!  You came through!  I asked you to pop in and say hello on this thread before you left for your big extravaganza of a DLR trip, and you did!! 

Thank you so much for that great info about the food items.  True, we knew some things about the treats that are expected to be at DLR this season, but this is much more detail than we had before - in fact, we did NOT know that the beignets may possibly be chocolate.  We just figured they would be gingerbread.  Maybe Cafe Orleans will make both kinds?

I'm even excited at the idea of the candy cane-shaped bread!!

I can't wait to get there!  Well, Marie, I may see you for a minute at DLR next weekend or shortly after, possibly, but I really can't wait to get to DLR for my "real" trip!!

Have a great time on your 2+ week DLR Thanksgiving odyssey!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Funball said:


> i will get one those tripods!  i need for night


They have them at amazon


----------



## amamax2

tdashgirl said:


> They have them at amazon



And they are pretty inexpensive - usually around $15.


----------



## Sherry E

I just saw my first DLR holiday commercial for this year.  They usually change the DLR Christmas ads each year, but this time they are running the same one that ran last year.  I don't blame them - it's very effective!

Have you guys seen it?  Throughout the commercial, there is the sound of a choir of children singing, "It's a small world...after all..."  But singing it very slowly, not the usual up-tempo style.  I think you see some snow fall, too, if I recall.  At the end of the commercial, you see these kids run up to IASWH at night, exactly at the moment that the gorgeous colored lights turn on.  The children stare in awe, mouths agape....which is pretty much what I look like when I'm staring at IASWH at night too!

(Of course, what the ad does not show you are the thousands of other people who are also standing there, crammed in, with mouths agape too! So it's a little deceptive!)

In any case, it's very....dare I say, _moving_.  The song is very effective, the visual of the kid staring in awe and wonder at IASWH when the lights turn on is very goosebump-inducing.  I always get a little choked up when I see it - not to the point of full fledged tears, but choked up.  Then again, I'm dorky like that!  That's how I roll!


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't think I ever saw the commercial last year, and I haven't seen it yet this year either. I think I need to go do some digging because I really want to see it.


----------



## Belle Ella

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCwRMrZ6Wcc <-- Is this is the one you are referring to Sherry?


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCwRMrZ6Wcc <-- Is this is the one you are referring to Sherry?



That was a beautiful commercial!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCwRMrZ6Wcc <-- Is this is the one you are referring to Sherry?



Not quite.  I remember this one on YouTube from last year, now that you've shown it to me.  But the one I saw this morning was much more abbreviated, and they only focused on the words, "It's a small world...after alll..."  They didn't really play any other line of the song, although it was still that same choir singing. And the ad ended not with the kid marveling over the snow, but staring at IASWH.  So I think they may have extracted certain parts of last year's ad and edited them together differently for a short version.  Maybe they will start playing the long version in rotation as well.

Either way - long version or short version - it's still a very effective ad because it really captures the feeling of magic that kids must have when they look around this holiday wonderland (okay, correction - the feeling of magic that kids AND adults must have!).


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> (Of course, what the ad does not show you are the thousands of other people who are also standing there, crammed in, with mouths agape too! So it's a little deceptive!)




I haven't seen the commercial - but they've been playing the radio version quite a bit on the SF Bay Area radio stations - I've heard that quite a bit.  The radio spot focuses on staying at a DLR hotel "right in the middle of the magic".


----------



## Belle Ella

I'll have to keep my eye out for it. This will probably lead me to watching more TV. Oops.

And nice correction  Everyone keeps telling me I'm an adult (I tend to disagree) and I still have that awe and feeling of magic according to the goosebumps I keep getting.

It's been so long since I've seen Disneyland during the Holidays. I wish December would get here already.


----------



## FlameGirl

Sherry E said:


> (Of course, what the ad does not show you are the thousands of other people who are also standing there, crammed in, with mouths agape too! So it's a little deceptive!)



In my former life as a producer, Disney was my biggest and most time-sucking client.  I once organized an all-day video shoot at Disneyland (what a fiasco) and one of the things we were briefed on going in was that we were, under no circumstances, to shoot crowds of people or more importantly, people waiting in lines.  It makes complete sense, but it still struck me as semi-hilarious.


----------



## jemilah

I saw it last week on facebook and had to share it! It brought tears to my eyes and I have watched it many times . I made the boys watch it yesterday , now we need the time to fly by.


----------



## Sherry E

I forgot to add in my last post - the DLR holiday ad not only does a great job at capturing the sense of wonder and awe that kids experience, but it reminds me of one of my adult friends.

I think that the DLR holiday season can affect even the most grumpy and hardened people, as well as amaze and inspire even the most seasoned DLR visitors.  In 2007, my friend came to hang out with my other friends and me at DLR, on a Saturday in December.  Now, this friend had been with us to DLR during previous holiday seasons and various summer trips, but it was back in the '90s, before DLR really, really, really started to make a huge deal of Christmas.  She was never really enamored of Disneyland like I was/am - she just thought it was a fun place to hang out now and then.  When she joined us on this particular Saturday, she was going to go home after we had lunch.  For some reason or other, we talked her into staying so we could have a dessert-only meal at Carnation Cafe.  But she swore she would leave after dessert.

We were entering DL at night after having spent the last several hours in DTD and DCA.  All the lights were aglow and shimmering all around us, and you could see the Winter Castle shining in the distance - glowing incandescently throughout the park, really.  We approached the giant Main Street tree and just stood there for a moment, soaking it all in.

This friend - who had never particularly cared one way or the other about DLR at Christmastime - seemed a bit speechless.  Or maybe awestruck is a better word.  Suddenly, she was transformed into a child.  She said, in a trance-like voice, eyes widened, "You guys...look!  It's soooo....beautiful!  Everything is so beautiful...."  Aha!  A DLR holiday convert!

We proceeded to Carnation Cafe for our sundaes, coffee and pie.  The holiday parade was taking place while we ate, but we only caught glimpses of it through the people crowded to watch.  My friend was preparing to leave.

But, as we exited Carnation, bellies full of treats, it began to snow on Main Street.  The most serendipitous timing, I'd say.  We giggled like little girls and brushed the white foam off our clothes.  My friend said, "Oh!  It's snowing..."  (And then we realized that the snow looked a bit like detergent bubbles.)

We decided to introduce this friend to the wonders of IASWH - one last ride before she went home - and we waited in a 45-minute line to do that.  But my friend was entranced, and she was able to catch a whiff of the peppermint as you sail through the candy factory in the ride.

So...as a result of this trip, in which my friend had become so impressed and enchanted with DLR at Christmas time, she ended up buying AP's for her husband and herself, and the following year she was dragging her reluctant husband on IASWH.  She was anxious to share with him the beauty of the season at DLR.

Yep...I'd say Disneyland at Christmastime can make a kid out of all of us, and we all find ourselves standing there and staring like the kids in the commercial, in awe and wonder at the magic before us!


----------



## tdashgirl

I love that story, Sherry!


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Throughout the commerical, there is the sound of a choir of children singing, "It's a small world...after all..."  But singing it very slowly, not the usual up-tempo style.



Did you know that this was how it was originally meant to be sung?? One of the Disney Parks movies that I watched on Netflix talked about that. One of the composers played it the way it was first intended.


----------



## Funball

Hello, hello!! 

I have MORE photos as promised! I went to Disneyland yesterday just to get more photos for you guys of the Christmas stuff.. sorry no castle photos other then the one I posted already, they either dont have the twinkle lights on or am just to impatient to wait for them to turn them on, so I will and I promise to get a photo of the castle in all its Christmas glory this week or next week!


----------



## Rachael Q

I am jealous that you live so close,and can just drop in to take some photos


----------



## Funball

ORNAMENTS!!!!  yes these were for sale!
























..and with ornaments like that if i could i would totally deck my whole tree out in disney !!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> Hello, hello!!
> 
> I have MORE photos as promised! I went to Disneyland yesterday just to get more photos for you guys of the Christmas stuff.. sorry no castle photos other then the one I posted already, they either dont have the twinkle lights on or am just to impatient to wait for them to turn them on, so I will and I promise to get a photo of the castle in all its Christmas glory this week or next week!



It will just take some time until DL has the Wintertime Lighting up when it gets closer to the Holiday season start date. Take your time with posting your pics of the Holiday season. 

I read from yesterdays post that you need a tripod to take the photos during the night. I always use my tripod during any shows during the day or night. But it is annoying to carrying it around the parks since it is a few pounds you have to carry. They are not very expensive but you can get them cheap on amazon or ebay. If you there during my visit, why don't you come down at DL and we'll have a nice meet-up. I have a spare tripod and if you are interested in using it I can bring it down during my trip.

Great pics of the Holiday ornaments.


----------



## Funball

I actually did one year buy these and send them out,, i love them!!   



here is a better look at the ornaments on the tree at DCA:









and see daytime= better photos from Sara~!


----------



## Funball

Thanks brett!


----------



## tdashgirl

Funball said:


> ..and with ornaments like that if i could i would totally deck my whole tree out in disney !!


SOOOOOOOOOO tempting!  I do buy ornaments every year.  Slowly but surely I just might have an all-Disney tree   Well, I would keep the Swarovski (sp?) snowflake ornaments.  We get one of those every year, a tradition since we got married in 2002


----------



## Rachael Q

Funball said:


> ..and with ornaments like that if i could i would totally deck my whole tree out in disney !!



We do!  Ours is a tiny tree, about 3" tall, we have a Mickey and Minnie tree skirt and a bunch of different ornaments that we have picked up on our Disney trips or that friends have gifted us.  It doesn't take much to fill a 3 foot tree.  We only put the Disney ornaments up every 2nd year. Every other year we cover the tree in airplane themed ornaments.  

Sara, your photos are making it very tempting to spend my total shopping budget on Christmas decorations.  Well decorations and holiday treats.


----------



## kylie71

Thanks Sara! Great job on that DCA tree ornament with the reflection!


----------



## Funball

THANKS KYLIE! PHOTOS is what i do best ! and reflections i am good at that with out even trying!!!  its funny it makes paradise peier look really looooong!


----------



## Sherry E

FlameGirl said:


> In my former life as a producer, Disney was my biggest and most time-sucking client.  I once organized an all-day video shoot at Disneyland (what a fiasco) and one of the things we were briefed on going in was that we were, under no circumstances, to shoot crowds of people or more importantly, people waiting in lines.  It makes complete sense, but it still struck me as semi-hilarious.



It is funny, Kathy!  To watch some of these DLR/WDW commercials (not just the holiday ones but any of them), you would think that all of us can giddily romp through the parks with no one in sight - not a stroller banging into our ankles, not a person cutting in front of us, not a mob of people congregated in one spot and refusing to move...  It always looks like there is so much space to move around and the children are just skipping merrily along!!

I remember you said that Disney was one of your clients, and most of the "Cars" stuff was left out of the little reels that played in the Disney Stores because the merchandise didn't do as well as other stuff, correct?  Or something like that?



tdashgirl said:


> I love that story, Sherry!



Thank you, Tdash!  And that same friend has continued to renew her AP ever since that trip - and, in fact, even though she joined us last year at DLR in December, too, she beat us to the punch and went there a week or two before we went because she was so anxious to see the holiday stuff!



merrrydeath said:


> Did you know that this was how it was originally meant to be sung?? One of the Disney Parks movies that I watched on Netflix talked about that. One of the composers played it the way it was first intended.



Meredith, I've seen all of those shows that are now on Netflix (although I saw them when they were running on Travel Channel instead), BUT I have either totally blanked out on remembering the part about the IASW song, OR that part is among the new footage/supplemental scenes that have been added in to the shows, because I don't remember that part.  I have not yet seen the new scenes that have been added in to replace some of the old stuff.

The slow, choir version of the song is definitely different than the upbeat ditty we hear in the ride.  Of course, in the holiday version of IASW, they have replaced the standard IASW song with Christmas songs like "Deck the Halls" and a couple of others.

Listen for "Jingle Bells" in IASWH, and right when you pass by an underwater scene, you will hear the words, "Jingle _shells_"!!



Funball said:


> Hello, hello!!
> 
> I have MORE photos as promised! I went to Disneyland yesterday just to get more photos for you guys of the Christmas stuff.. sorry no castle photos other then the one I posted already, they either don’t have the twinkle lights on or am just to impatient to wait for them to turn them on, so I will and I promise to get a photo of the castle in all its Christmas glory this week or next week!



Sara, the Winter Castle will be fully lit and aglow on Friday night!!!  That's when they turn it on in all its glory.  Hopefully, they will do what they did last year at DLR and leave the icicle lights on for the entire night after the last little lighting ceremony is over.  Hopefully they will not do what they did in 2008, which was keep turning the icicle lights on and off for the rest of the night - it made it very hard to get photos!



Funball said:


> ORNAMENTS!!!!  yes these were for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and with ornaments like that if i could i would totally deck my whole tree out in disney !!



Thank you so much, Sara!  I absolutely adore that Mickey peppermint candy ornament!  So cute!




Funball said:


> I actually did one year buy these and send them out,, i love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> here is a better look at the ornaments on the tree at DCA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and see daytime= better photos from Sara~!



Great photos, Sara!  Thank you so much for posting them and sharing them with us.  (But I still like that one photo of the ornaments at night, when you had to climb in the plants!!)


----------



## PHXscuba

I MUST have those peppermint Mickey-ear ornaments!! They combine three of my great loves -- Christmas, Disney, and mint! Now if it was only chocolate-covered and edible ...

I haven't seen the holiday commercial yet (beauty of owning a DVR) but I'm sure it's going here because AZ is a big market for their ads. I have heard the radio version and it was all I could do not to squeal!!

Many thanks to those posting photos and updates.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I MUST have those peppermint Mickey-ear ornaments!! They combine three of my great loves -- Christmas, Disney, and mint! Now if it was only chocolate-covered and edible ...
> 
> I haven't seen the holiday commercial yet (beauty of owning a DVR) but I'm sure it's going here because AZ is a big market for their ads. I have heard the radio version and it was all I could do not to squeal!!
> 
> Many thanks to those posting photos and updates.
> 
> PHXscuba



I was waiting for you to pop in and comment on the peppermint candy Mickey ornaments!  And did you read what Mariezp posted about the food items early this morning?  It's possible that the beignets may not be gingerbread but may possibly be chocolate with peppermint sauce/cream!!!

...Although the gingerbread beignets are popular, so it sounds like DLR was torn on what to do.  I say - do both the chocolate/peppermint combo AND the gingerbread!!  Why not?  It's Christmas!!


I am getting the feeling that there was a short and long version of the commercial last year, and a short and long version of the commercial this year.  The one I saw this morning seemed identical or very similar to what I think the short version was last year.  But the one that Belle Ella posted the link to is definitely the long-form version from last year, and I have not seen it yet this year.

Whatever the case, last year's ads and this year's are very similar and may even share some of the same scenes, edited together slightly differently!  They're great!!


----------



## FlameGirl

Sherry ... your memory is kind of scary.


----------



## Sherry E

FlameGirl said:


> Sherry ... your memory is kind of scary.



Muahahahahahaha!!!  I always scare people with my memory!!  And I'm old now - imagine what it was like when I was 25!


----------



## Sherry E

Hey, we finally made it past 100,000 views!!!  It only took 1 year and 3 months to get to this point, but here we are!!


----------



## kylie71

Yipppeee!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the link, Marie. Lots of good information for me to keep eating my way through my trip next month.  I was especially happy to read this:

"The Plaza Inn will also be one of the locations to offer a Santa Mickey demitasse cup. Karlos says this keepsake cup may be the start of a new holiday series, with new designs released annually. The demitasse cups are also available at Blue Ribbon Bakery, Bakersfield Bakery, Rancho del Zocalo, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and Storytellers Cafe; dessert offerings will vary by restaurant location."


A new keepsake cup series? That would be great. Not for collecting the cups, but that they will keep serving these every year! December can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## merrrydeath

Sherry E said:


> Meredith, I've seen all of those shows that are now on Netflix (although I saw them when they were running on Travel Channel instead), BUT I have either totally blanked out on remembering the part about the IASW song, OR that part is among the new footage/supplemental scenes that have been added in to the shows, because I don't remember that part.  I have not yet seen the new scenes that have been added in to replace some of the old stuff.
> 
> The slow, choir version of the song is definitely different than the upbeat ditty we hear in the ride.  Of course, in the holiday version of IASW, they have replaced the standard IASW song with Christmas songs like "Deck the Halls" and a couple of others.
> 
> Listen for "Jingle Bells" in IASWH, and right when you pass by an underwater scene, you will hear the words, "Jingle _shells_"!!



If you watch the "Disney Parks: Disneyland Resort: Behind the Scenes" that is on Netflix instant right now, a little before 11 minutes in Richard Sherman who is the co-composer talks about it and plays/sings it. 

I remember the different Christmas songs from when I went at Christmas time 6scared1 years ago, but I didn't know the part about Jingle Shells. Love it!

It's kinda nice to have that respite from the Small World song during the holiday season, because we all know how catchy that song is!


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> I read from yesterdays post that you need a tripod to take the photos during the night. I always use my tripod during any shows during the day or night. But it is annoying to carrying it around the parks since it is a few pounds you have to carry. They are not very expensive but you can get them cheap on amazon or ebay. If you there during my visit, why don't you come down at DL and we'll have a nice meet-up. I have a spare tripod and if you are interested in using it I can bring it down during my trip..



Bret, what a nice offer!  I hope you and Funball can meet up - you take fantastic pictures and I'm sure Funball would learn a lot from you!  (And then she can share with us.)

The tripod we were talking about is the little gorillapod for the small P&S - it weighs nothing and fits in a small bag or jacket pocket...that's what I use with my little Canon P&S.  




Funball said:


> here is a better look at the ornaments on the tree at DCA:




LOVE, LOVE this one with the image.  Ok, I'm adding that to my list of picture to try to take.

Thanks for posting Sara!


----------



## PHXscuba

Yeah, Sherry knows if there's peppermint involved, I'm there. I practically live on CO Bigelow mint lip balm (sold at Bath and Body Works). I kissed DD8 goodbye this morning and she said "What smells like mint?" I gave her a do-you-really-have-to-ask look and she said, "Oh, of course. It's you!"

I am also excited to see what the demitasse cup looks like and if it comes in different flavors, so please report back any sightings of flavor and which restaurant it was at.

I could get behind either gingerbread or choc/peppermint beignets ... I don't eat gingerbread much the rest of the year. Makes a nice counterpoint to all of the other sweets I am going to overdose on!

PHXscuba


----------



## where's_my_prince

the demitasse cup is a mickey with a santa hat
and it'll be available starting november 24th


----------



## funatdisney

November 24th! That's the day before Thanksgiving right? Good thing I am going to be there the first week in December. There will be a good chance I will be able to get one.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> the demitasse cup is a mickey with a santa hat
> and it'll be available starting november 24th



That's our first day in the parks!! Yippie!!

Bath and Body works sells a Twisted Peppermint line of products and they have a new smell, chocolate mint.  I got a wallflower.


----------



## Sherry E

You mean the DLR visitors who are heading to the parks before 11/24 won't get to have any peppermint pot cake (that's what the demitasse dessert is - peppermint pot cake)?  That's terrible!  It should be available all season long!



Speaking of peppermint beauty products, there was this brand of lip gloss (actually it was more like a tinted lip balm, not a liquid) that was put out by either Maybelline or Cover Girl years and years and years ago - it was called something like Kissing Coolers, I think?  Anyway, it was a little bullet-shaped container that was swirly - almost tie-dyed - in color, and the lip balm itself was also bullet shaped, and it had swirly colors.  It came in different flavors like watermelon (swirly green and purple?) and bubble gum and some other stuff.

But, of course, my favorite Kissing Coolers flavor was Candy Cane!  It was a little pink and white swirly-looking bullet and it was just the right amount of color for your lips - not too much, not too little!  And the candy cane/peppermint scent was some of the best-smelling stuff ever out of any peppermint-scented producted I have tested!!  Of course, they stopped making that 100 years ago but it was great!



Anyway, I just saw yet another version of that DLR holiday commercial a few minutes ago!!  It was slightly longer - but not full-length - and slightly different than the one I saw this morning.  They all seem to be variations of what was put out last year, but edited together differently and shortened a bit.  This one I just saw now ended with fireworks.  I don't know how many darn varieties of this commercial there are but I still love it, either way!!


----------



## Funball

Yes sherry thank you thank you again. And everyone for the nice comments I tried to get you all BETTER photos of the DCA tree ornaments. They are as big as they look! Also funny thing about the night shot one where I had to practically climb in the potted plants, I was trying to dodge the rest of the park guests as they snapped there photos…RFLOL


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> You mean the DLR visitors who are heading to the parks before 11/24 won't get to have any peppermint pot cake (that's what the demitasse dessert is - peppermint pot cake)?  That's terrible!  It should be available all season long!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of peppermint beauty products, there was this brand of lip gloss (actually it was more like a tinted lip balm, not a liquid) that was put out by either Maybelline or Cover Girl years and years and years ago - it was called something like Kissing Coolers, I think?  Anyway, it was a little bullet-shaped container that was swirly - almost tie-dyed - in color, and the lip balm itself was also bullet shaped, and it had swirly colors.  It came in different flavors like watermelon (swirly green and purple?) and bubble gum and some other stuff.
> 
> But, of course, my favorite Kissing Coolers flavor was Candy Cane!  It was a little pink and white swirly-looking bullet and it was just the right amount of color for your lips - not too much, not too little!  And the candy cane/peppermint scent was some of the best-smelling stuff ever out of any peppermint-scented producted I have tested!!  Of course, they stopped making that 100 years ago but it was great!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just saw yet another version of that DLR holiday commercial a few minutes ago!!  It was slightly longer - but not full-length - and slightly different than the one I saw this morning.  They all seem to be variations of what was put out last year, but edited together differently and shortened a bit.  This one I just saw now ended with fireworks.  I don't know how many darn varieties of this commercial there are but I still love it, either way!!



OMG!! I totaly had a collection of those.  They were really cheap, so us young kids (I think I was 7) could buy them.  It was the closest thing  to "makeup" I could have.  I'ld still buy them if they still made them.  My brothers would get hold of them and eat them


----------



## Funball

i think what this thread needs is a table of contents as we have photos posted by not just me but other members also..and i dont know maybe it be easier viewing ..??


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> I forgot to add in my last post - the DLR holiday ad not only does a great job at capturing the sense of wonder and awe that kids experience, but it reminds me of one of my adult friends.
> 
> I think that the DLR holiday season can affect even the most grumpy and hardened people, as well as amaze and inspire even the most seasoned DLR visitors.  In 2007, my friend came to hang out with my other friends and me at DLR, on a Saturday in December.  Now, this friend had been with us to DLR during previous holiday seasons and various summer trips, but it was back in the '90s, before DLR really, really, really started to make a huge deal of Christmas.  She was never really enamored of Disneyland like I was/am - she just thought it was a fun place to hang out now and then.  When she joined us on this particular Saturday, she was going to go home after we had lunch.  For some reason or other, we talked her into staying so we could have a dessert-only meal at Carnation Cafe.  But she swore she would leave after dessert.
> 
> We were entering DL at night after having spent the last several hours in DTD and DCA.  All the lights were aglow and shimmering all around us, and you could see the Winter Castle shining in the distance - glowing incandescently throughout the park, really.  We approached the giant Main Street tree and just stood there for a moment, soaking it all in.
> 
> This friend - who had never particularly cared one way or the other about DLR at Christmastime - seemed a bit speechless.  Or maybe awestruck is a better word.  Suddenly, she was transformed into a child.  She said, in a trance-like voice, eyes widened, "You guys...look!  It's soooo....beautiful!  Everything is so beautiful...."  Aha!  A DLR holiday convert!
> 
> We proceeded to Carnation Cafe for our sundaes, coffee and pie.  The holiday parade was taking place while we ate, but we only caught glimpses of it through the people crowded to watch.  My friend was preparing to leave.
> 
> But, as we exited Carnation, bellies full of treats, it began to snow on Main Street.  The most serendipitous timing, I'd say.  We giggled like little girls and brushed the white foam off our clothes.  My friend said, "Oh!  It's snowing..."  (And then we realized that the snow looked a bit like detergent bubbles.)
> 
> We decided to introduce this friend to the wonders of IASWH - one last ride before she went home - and we waited in a 45-minute line to do that.  But my friend was entranced, and she was able to catch a whiff of the peppermint as you sail through the candy factory in the ride.
> 
> So...as a result of this trip, in which my friend had become so impressed and enchanted with DLR at Christmas time, she ended up buying AP's for her husband and herself, and the following year she was dragging her reluctant husband on IASWH.  She was anxious to share with him the beauty of the season at DLR.
> 
> Yep...I'd say Disneyland at Christmastime can make a kid out of all of us, and we all find ourselves standing there and staring like the kids in the commercial, in awe and wonder at the magic before us!



Aww...that is such a beautiful story, Sherry!  Anyway, I never noticed the smell of peppermint on the IASWH ride (but then again, my allergies get the best of me most of the time and I just noticed the scent of pickled ginger on the Monsters Inc. ride for the first time this past trip and I've been on that ride at least a dozen times! ).  I'll be sure to pay more attention when I go during Thanksgiving


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> i think what this thread needs is a table of contents as we have photos posted by not just me but other members also..and i dont know maybe it be easier viewing ..??



Yeah, I'm going to do a Table of Contents when I start Part 2.  Many of these threads start because another DIS'er asks a question and they turn into super threads.  It's only when you are starting something and you know how you want it to be formatted at the beginning that you can add in things like the ToC.  (Which is why I started Halloween at DLR, Part 2 - to get a ToC in there and some other things.)

This thread is fully developed right now and people are tuning in as they are planning their holiday trips, so I am waiting for just the right time to start Part 2 - it's all in the timing!  I already have it mapped out in my mind what I'm doing with Part 2 and the ToC and other stuff.  There is nowhere to put in a ToC at the start of this thread, and we are already too far along with it.  But there will be one in Part 2!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> OMG!! I totaly had a collection of those.  They were really cheap, so us young kids (I think I was 7) could buy them.  It was the closest thing  to "makeup" I could have.  I'ld still buy them if they still made them.  My brothers would get hold of them and eat them



I would buy the Candy Cane Kissing Coolers if they were still sold!



Flitterific said:


> Aww...that is such a beautiful story, Sherry!  Anyway, I never noticed the smell of peppermint on the IASWH ride (but then again, my allergies get the best of me most of the time and I just noticed the scent of pickled ginger on the Monsters Inc. ride for the first time this past trip and I've been on that ride at least a dozen times! ).  I'll be sure to pay more attention when I go during Thanksgiving



Thanks, Flitterific!  

Sometimes the peppermint smell in IASWH is not as strong as other times.  You have to catch it at a very precise moment.  If I were in the same IASW boat with you, I could point out the exact spot where we seem to start smelling it but it's literally a situation of, if you turn your head one inch in the wrong direction, you might miss it!  There are times where I could smell it very clearly, and other times where it was barely there.  There is also another scent - maybe like pine or something like that?  And my friend said she thought she smelled gingerbread too, but I didn't catch that.  If it's there, it's not as strong as the gingerbread you smell in Haunted Mansion Holiday.


----------



## tdashgirl

funatdisney said:


> A new keepsake cup series? That would be great. Not for collecting the cups, but that they will keep serving these every year! December can't arrive soon enough.


You know what's funny - my DD6 picked out the Halloween demitasse dessert at Blue Ribbon precisely because of the keepsake cup - and the fact that she likes pumpkin flavor desserts.  The dessert was really good, and we kept the cup - brought it home and displayed at home with our other Halloween decorations - and we got so many compliments on it from visitors!   They all thought it was the cutest thing.  Didn't cost much - I think the dessert was 6.95, which is not much more than a pastry at Blue Ribbon ... and it was the best souvenir 



Sherry E said:


> Speaking of peppermint beauty products, there was this brand of lip gloss (actually it was more like a tinted lip balm, not a liquid) that was put out by either Maybelline or Cover Girl years and years and years ago - it was called something like Kissing Coolers, I think?  Anyway, it was a little bullet-shaped container that was swirly - almost tie-dyed - in color, and the lip balm itself was also bullet shaped, and it had swirly colors.  ... But, of course, my favorite Kissing Coolers flavor was Candy Cane!


Oh! FLASHBACK!!! I totally remember these - owning them and loving them.  Peppermint was my favorite too.  It was so good.  They should bring those back.  A photo I googled...


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

I never knew they had a peppermint smell in IASW!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> Oh! FLASHBACK!!! I totally remember these - owning them and loving them.  Peppermint was my favorite too.  It was so good.  They should bring those back.  A photo I googled...



Yessss!!!!!!  Tdash - exactly!  That's it!  I loved those cute little swirly bullet-shaped things!  The color and scent were so good!  I miss them!  I miss the Candy Cane flavor!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Yeah, I'm going to do a Table of Contents when I start Part 2.  Many of these threads start because another DIS'er asks a question and they turn into super threads.  It's only when you are starting something and you know how you want it to be formatted at the beginning that you can add in things like the ToC.  (Which is why I started Halloween at DLR, Part 2 - to get a ToC in there and some other things.)
> 
> This thread is fully developed right now and people are tuning in as they are planning their holiday trips, so I am waiting for just the right time to start Part 2 - it's all in the timing!  I already have it mapped out in my mind what I'm doing with Part 2 and the ToC and other stuff.  There is nowhere to put in a ToC at the start of this thread, and we are already too far along with it.  But there will be one in Part 2!



You are right that we do need a Table of Contents on this Christmas thread. I'm glad that you started the Halloween at DLR Part 2 so everyone on the thread can see all the different link to the Halloween pics on one post. It is just tough to find all these different pics on this thread one page at a time.

There is already 2300 posts on this thread and if I remember correctly on the Halloween at DL first thread it stopped around 3400 posts. The 2nd Part of the Halloween thread is already at 1700 posts in just less than two months. I wonder if we have to wait a little bit longer and start Part 2 of the Christmas thread until it gets to 3000 posts? It would be nice to have the ToC so everyone can see the other pics during the Holiday season.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I'll bet Sherry E is waiting for the 12th to start the part 2 thread.  That way she can have a "previouse years" tab and a "this year" tab  Just a guess.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> I'll bet Sherry E is waiting for the 12th to start the part 2 thread.  That way she can have a "previouse years" tab and a "this year" tab  Just a guess.



Maybe, we are only 4 days until the start of the Holiday season at DL. It will be great to read and see all these different pictures from the Holiday season. It would also be good if we can go through this thread and have a link to all the pictures on this thread and move it to the Part 2 Christmas thread so other DISers don't have to repost their pics on the new thread. I will be posting pics like crazy on my TR and the new Christmas Part 2 thread when Sherry starts it one day.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw. I just remembered ... my cousin will be at DLR this weekend!! She was excited when I told her about everything. She had no idea. It's just the first time she's had to get down there.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

mvf-m11c said:


> Maybe, we are only 4 days until the start of the Holiday season at DL. It will be great to read and see all these different pictures from the Holiday season. It would also be good if we can go through this thread and have a link to all the pictures on this thread and move it to the Part 2 Christmas thread so other DISers don't have to repost their pics on the new thread. I will be posting pics like crazy on my TR and the new Christmas Part 2 thread when Sherry starts it one day.



I'm a space cadet, I didn't relieze how close the 12th was until you said that.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> You are right that we do need a Table of Contents on this Christmas thread. I'm glad that you started the Halloween at DLR Part 2 so everyone on the thread can see all the different link to the Halloween pics on one post. It is just tough to find all these different pics on this thread one page at a time.
> 
> There is already 2300 posts on this thread and if I remember correctly on the Halloween at DL first thread it stopped around 3400 posts. The 2nd Part of the Halloween thread is already at 1700 posts in just less than two months. I wonder if we have to wait a little bit longer and start Part 2 of the Christmas thread until it gets to 3000 posts? It would be nice to have the ToC so everyone can see the other pics during the Holiday season.



Bret - it has nothing to do with how many posts are in the thread.  There is a 250-page limit for each thread, and I timed it out in the Halloween situation where that we were close to the end of Part 1, and then I started Part 2.  I'm not sure I am going to wait that long to start Part 2, but I'm not starting it yet.

You do realize that the Table of Contents is something that is not mandatory, I'm sure.  There does not have to be a ToC in every thread, and, in fact, many, many threads on many boards don't have them.  So I wanted to put one in the Halloween thread to make it easier, but it's not required.

So, please, everyone, just trust me that I know what I'm doing with the Christmas thread.  This thread already has tons of photos and information in it and this is the one people are referring to right now to plan.  If I start a new one, there will not be enough info or photos in it for reference.




Goofy_Mom said:


> I'll bet Sherry E is waiting for the 12th to start the part 2 thread.  That way she can have a "previouse years" tab and a "this year" tab  Just a guess.



Nope.  That's not what I'm doing.  I explained it earlier, and I've explained it before - this thread is fully developed and has tons of photos already in it - not to mention tons of info, which people can use while they are planning and on the verge of making their trips.  A new thread will not be fully developed for a long time, so while people are in the process of still planning things I want to leave this one active and then make the gradual transition to a new thread.




mvf-m11c said:


> Maybe, we are only 4 days until the start of the Holiday season at DL. It will be great to read and see all these different pictures from the Holiday season. It would also be good if we can go through this thread and have a link to all the pictures on this thread and move it to the Part 2 Christmas thread so other DISers don't have to repost their pics on the new thread. I will be posting pics like crazy on my TR and the new Christmas Part 2 thread when Sherry starts it one day.



There will be a Table of Contents in the new thread for the new photos that are posted.  There is not going to be a ToC for this thread, just like there was not a ToC for Halloween at DL, Part 1.

These things take a really long time, guys, to make them detailed and all-encompassing - and this is volunteer work.  No one is getting paid here.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry will have a rockin' new home for Part 2 when the time comes. It will be awesome. I'm just sad I'll have to wait until towards the end of the Holiday season before I can really have anything to contribute! Now I just gotta decide if I'm going to write a TR.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - it has nothing to do with how many posts are in the thread.  There is a 250-page limit for each thread, and I timed it out in the Halloween situation where that we were close to the end of Part 1, and then I started Part 2.  I'm not sure I am going to wait that long to start Part 2, but I'm not starting it yet.
> 
> You do realize that the Table of Contents is something that is not mandatory, I'm sure.  There does not have to be a ToC in every thread, and, in fact, many, many threads on many boards don't have them.  So I wanted to put one in the Halloween thread to make it easier, but it's not required.
> 
> So, please, everyone, just trust me that I know what I'm doing with the Christmas thread.  This thread already has tons of photos and information in it and this is the one people are referring to right now to plan.  If I start a new one, there will not be enough info or photos in it for reference.



I remember when you said that on the first Halloween thread that you won't start a new one until it gets close to the page limit. Yes, I know that it is not mandatory, but it will help all of us DISers to see the different pictures on one post instead of going through page to page.



Sherry E said:


> There will be a Table of Contents in the new thread for the new photos that are posted.  There is not going to be a ToC for this thread, just like there was not a ToC for Halloween at DL, Part 1.
> 
> These things take a really long time, guys, to make them detailed and all-encompassing - and this is volunteer work.  No one is getting paid here.



I have faith in you that you know what you are doing. I know that we don't get paid and this is a volunteer work, but we like to give out great information so others can enjoy a full experience at DL.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Bret - it has nothing to do with how many posts are in the thread.  There is a 250-page limit for each thread, and I timed it out in the Halloween situation where that we were close to the end of Part 1, and then I started Part 2.  I'm not sure I am going to wait that long to start Part 2, but I'm not starting it yet.
> 
> You do realize that the Table of Contents is something that is not mandatory, I'm sure.  There does not have to be a ToC in every thread, and, in fact, many, many threads on many boards don't have them.  So I wanted to put one in the Halloween thread to make it easier, but it's not required.
> 
> So, please, everyone, just trust me that I know what I'm doing with the Christmas thread.  This thread already has tons of photos and information in it and this is the one people are referring to right now to plan.  If I start a new one, there will not be enough info or photos in it for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  That's not what I'm doing.  I explained it earlier, and I've explained it before - this thread is fully developed and has tons of photos already in it - not to mention tons of info, which people can use while they are planning and on the verge of making their trips.  A new thread will not be fully developed for a long time, so while people are in the process of still planning things I want to leave this one active and then make the gradual transition to a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a Table of Contents in the new thread for the new photos that are posted.  There is not going to be a ToC for this thread, just like there was not a ToC for Halloween at DL, Part 1.
> 
> These things take a really long time, guys, to make them detailed and all-encompassing - and this is volunteer work.  No one is getting paid here.



But Sherry, I thought you had magic powers  All you have to do is wave your magic wand, cast your magic spell, and *poof* everything is as it should be, the way you invisioned it  Hon, you do a fantastic job keep it up.  I didn't know it was all volunteer, though.  Extra kudos to you


----------



## jemilah

I have went page by page , its not that bad.  same with the food thread


----------



## Belle Ella

jemilah said:


> I have went page by page , its not that bad.  same with the food thread



That's awesome!!  Really!!

I've been meaning to go through page by page. But I always get distracted because ... well ... I talk too much. Maybe I'll get started on that tomorrow while waiting for my sister to arrive on Wednesday and my plans for the weekend kick in. I really want to get in the mood by the time my time comes along.

And hopefully soon I'll have actual dates set in stone.


----------



## Sally_fan

Flitterific said:


> Aww...that is such a beautiful story, Sherry!  Anyway, I never noticed the smell of peppermint on the IASWH ride (but then again, my allergies get the best of me most of the time and I just noticed the scent of pickled ginger on the Monsters Inc. ride for the first time this past trip and I've been on that ride at least a dozen times! ).  I'll be sure to pay more attention when I go during Thanksgiving



Wait a minute....Monsters Inc smells like pickled ginger? And IASW has smells too? Only at Christmas-time though right? I did not know this! What rides other than those, HMH, Soaring & the train in Bugs Land have scents (seasonal or otherwise)? I love finding out fun little details like this!


----------



## Funball

Sherry WILL have a toc soon everyone. just relax !!    RFLOL


----------



## Belle Ella

OMG! OMG! OMG! I was sitting in my bed with my cat just a few seconds ago when I hear the slow tune of IASW coming from the living room. I cannot tell you how fast I jumped out of bed and scampered into the living room so I could see the commercial myself -- on the TV! It was definitely a shortened version of last years commercial that I found on YouTube this morning, but it was definitely the same footage, just edited differently. Ended with the fireworks, not IASW though.

 It does exist!!


----------



## dizneedoll

Dang this thread is moving fast now. 5 pages since yesterday! I spotted the first Christmas lights up in my neighborhood today. Yay! I'm thinking of running up to DL on Monday for some Christmas shopping at WOC and Lego store and to take pictures of the holiday stuff without DS4 yelling at me "no more pictures Mommy!"


----------



## funatdisney

tdashgirl said:


> You know what's funny - my DD6 picked out the Halloween demitasse dessert at Blue Ribbon precisely because of the keepsake cup - and the fact that she likes pumpkin flavor desserts.  The dessert was really good, and we kept the cup - brought it home and displayed at home with our other Halloween decorations - and we got so many compliments on it from visitors!   They all thought it was the cutest thing.  Didn't cost much - I think the dessert was 6.95, which is not much more than a pastry at Blue Ribbon ... and it was the best souvenir



Well, I know I will end up making it a point to collect them. Not only will I enjoy the dessert, but to bring something home to remind me of it is only going to ensure that I will collect them! I can see myself every year waiting for the next issue and planning my trip around it.  I can just see myself driving my DH crazy with my obsession.


----------



## funatdisney

Oh... when reading Mouseplanet's Disneyland list of upcoming events, there was a mention of an Annual Passholder's early shopping day on December 4. I am going to be staying on property for that very same weekend. I never knew that they had an early shopping day for Annual Passholders. Does anyone else know about this event?


----------



## joeysmommy

I received a pin code email a few days ago, called to book a trip in December and all three hotels are booked Dec 12,13.
So I called BWPPI and booked a mini suite since Hojo's is also booked

Those emails really work..we just went for the Halloween trick or treat party and here I am  checking jetblue for cheap flights!

Yay! Can't wait! Just me and my boys


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Oh... when reading Mouseplanet's Disneyland list of upcoming events, there was a mention of an Annual Passholder's early shopping day on December 4. I am going to be staying on property for that very same weekend. I never knew that they had an early shopping day for Annual Passholders. Does anyone else know about this event?



I read the same thing on mouseplanet.com that AP get to shop early at the WOD store on that day. They did the same last year when I was at DL during the Holiday season. I believe it was on December 12, 2009 when they had the AP early shopping day. Most of the products that were on sale were a lot of random merchandise that are old products, like the D23 merchandise items that were on sale at the store. Not only just the AP holders are allowed to shop early at the WOD store, but the D23 Card holders are allowed to shop at the store on the same day as the AP holders. Here is the link http://d23.disney.go.com/articles/110210_NF_BN_WorldofDisneyDiscount.html


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you Bret for the information. I am not a D23 member yet. ( I have asked for a membership for Christmas) It sounds like I will be there if they will open it to APs, since I will be staying at the VGC that weekend.


----------



## Funball

funatdisney said:


> Oh... when reading Mouseplanet's Disneyland list of upcoming events, there was a mention of an Annual Passholder's early shopping day on December 4. I am going to be staying on property for that very same weekend. *I never knew that they had an early shopping day for Annual Passholders. Does anyone else know about this event?*


 

ok that is new info to me funatdisney!  i didn't know they had a early shopping day.. how cool..that is awesome  

brett, that si so cool of you to give all that info!  thanks man!! *clap clap*


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I was on mousewait last night, It seems the big tree in town square is up


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> ok that is new info to me funatdisney!  i didn't know they had a early shopping day.. how cool..that is awesome
> 
> brett, that si so cool of you to give all that info!  thanks man!! *clap clap*



It's np Sara, it was an interesting time last year when DL had that shopping spree at the WOD store for the AP holders. Now that the D23 Card holders are allowed to join in the shopping spree in the morning on Dec 4th it makes it even special to the people who don't have an AP at DL.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sigh. Major wrench thrown in my plans for a Disney Christmas. My car was stolen this AM. And here I was totally getting in the spirit with this thread.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> These things take a really long time, guys, to make them detailed and all-encompassing - and this is volunteer work.  No one is getting paid here.


Just want you to know that it is appreciated 



Sally_fan said:


> Wait a minute....Monsters Inc smells like pickled ginger?


I *love* that smell in Monsters Inc.  It's when you go through the sushi restaurant 



Belle Ella said:


> I cannot tell you how fast I jumped out of bed and scampered into the living room so I could see the commercial myself -- on the TV!


 



funatdisney said:


> Well, I know I will end up making it a point to collect them. Not only will I enjoy the dessert, but to bring something home to remind me of it is only going to ensure that I will collect them! I can see myself every year waiting for the next issue and planning my trip around it.  I can just see myself driving my DH crazy with my obsession.






funatdisney said:


> Oh... when reading Mouseplanet's Disneyland list of upcoming events, there was a mention of an Annual Passholder's early shopping day on December 4. I am going to be staying on property for that very same weekend. I never knew that they had an early shopping day for Annual Passholders. Does anyone else know about this event?


Just be aware that it's really popular.  Lines form super early and get realllly long.  Kinda black Friday-ish in my opinion.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> Sigh. Major wrench thrown in my plans for a Disney Christmas. My car was stolen this AM. And here I was totally getting in the spirit with this thread.


OMG!   I'm so sorry to hear this  
 for the possible recovery and/or insurance claim.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tdashgirl said:


> Just be aware that it's really popular.  Lines form super early and get realllly long.  Kinda black Friday-ish in my opinion.



It was really popular last year, but this year they are starting it a little bit early than last year when the WOD store opened at 8am to 10am for the AP. This year it starts at 6:30am to 9am. I remember that I have waited in line for an hour but there were people there before me so I would have guess they been there since 6am in the morning. At least they will start it early this year so after the people finish the shopping early they could go to the parks.

**On Dec 5th last year that the WoD store was open for the AP at 6:30am-9:30am. I forgot that they had a very early time on that day and I attended the Saturday on Dec. 12 one which was open at 8am-10am.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Sigh. Major wrench thrown in my plans for a Disney Christmas. My car was stolen this AM. And here I was totally getting in the spirit with this thread.



I'm so sorry to hear about your car getting stolen. Hopefully everything goes well for you and the police to recover your car.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Sherry will have a rockin' new home for Part 2 when the time comes. It will be awesome. I'm just sad I'll have to wait until towards the end of the Holiday season before I can really have anything to contribute! Now I just gotta decide if I'm going to write a TR.



Thank you, Jazz!  Big plans for Disney at Christmas, Part 2!  Big plans!



Goofy_Mom said:


> But Sherry, I thought you had magic powers  All you have to do is wave your magic wand, cast your magic spell, and *poof* everything is as it should be, the way you invisioned it  Hon, you do a fantastic job keep it up.  I didn't know it was all volunteer, though.  Extra kudos to you



Goofy_Mom - Thank you!  I appreciate the kind words!  Yes - this is a non-paying gig, so I have to work it around my work schedule!  I love being here and there are many great people!



jemilah said:


> I have went page by page , its not that bad.  same with the food thread



Thank you, jemilah - you're exactly right.  The food/dining thread has been very popular for a long time and it's basically been without an Index or ToC in the actual thread all along (even though I know someone created one in a separate thread).  And this Christmas thread has been around for a long time without an Index or ToC, so I think it will be okay to just sit this one out and put one in Disney at Christmas, Part 2!



Sally_fan said:


> Wait a minute....Monsters Inc smells like pickled ginger? And IASW has smells too? Only at Christmas-time though right? I did not know this! What rides other than those, HMH, Soaring & the train in Bugs Land have scents (seasonal or otherwise)? I love finding out fun little details like this!



Sally_fan - the rides you mentioned are the only ones I know of with scents.  Yes, the IASW Holiday version is the one with scents - not the regular IASW.  Right when you are passing under an arch into a room with candy canes and peppermint candy, etc. you can catch a whiff of peppermint, but it is sometimes stronger than other times.  Sometimes it is barely there.  And there is pine scent somewhere in there, too.  



Funball said:


> Sherry WILL have a toc soon everyone. just relax !!    RFLOL



Thanks, Sara!



Belle Ella said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! I was sitting in my bed with my cat just a few seconds ago when I hear the slow tune of IASW coming from the living room. I cannot tell you how fast I jumped out of bed and scampered into the living room so I could see the commercial myself -- on the TV! It was definitely a shortened version of last years commercial that I found on YouTube this morning, but it was definitely the same footage, just edited differently. Ended with the fireworks, not IASW though.
> 
> It does exist!!



Jazz, it sounds like you saw the second commercial I saw yesterday.  The first one I saw must have been the really short version, which ended at IASW.  The second one I saw - not quite long-form, but now super short either - ended with fireworks. I wonder how many versions of that ad there are?



dizneedoll said:


> Dang this thread is moving fast now. 5 pages since yesterday! I spotted the first Christmas lights up in my neighborhood today. Yay! I'm thinking of running up to DL on Monday for some Christmas shopping at WOC and Lego store and to take pictures of the holiday stuff without DS4 yelling at me "no more pictures Mommy!"



Sounds like a good idea, dizneedoll!  Get a head start on the photo-taking!

I need to get out and walk around and see if I can spot any lights or decorations up in my neighborhood.



funatdisney said:


> Oh... when reading Mouseplanet's Disneyland list of upcoming events, there was a mention of an Annual Passholder's early shopping day on December 4. I am going to be staying on property for that very same weekend. I never knew that they had an early shopping day for Annual Passholders. Does anyone else know about this event?



Liza - I remember there was one of those early shopping days when I was at DLR last year in December.  The line outside of World of Disney was very long!



joeysmommy said:


> I received a pin code email a few days ago, called to book a trip in December and all three hotels are booked Dec 12,13.
> So I called BWPPI and booked a mini suite since Hojo's is also booked
> 
> Those emails really work..we just went for the Halloween trick or treat party and here I am  checking jetblue for cheap flights!
> 
> Yay! Can't wait! Just me and my boys



joeysmommy - did you get the PIN code with the $163 rate for PPH?  Hearing that 12/12 and 12/13 are booked has made me glad I already booked my room!  I'm going to DLR over those days - or close to them - and I used a PIN code to book my room.



Goofy_Mom said:


> I was on mousewait last night, It seems the big tree in town square is up



Yay!!!  Woo hoo!!!  I'm so excited to hear that!!



Belle Ella said:


> Sigh. Major wrench thrown in my plans for a Disney Christmas. My car was stolen this AM. And here I was totally getting in the spirit with this thread.



Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear that - that's the last thing you need!  That is enough to ruin the Christmas spirit, for sure.  What are you going to do?  Can you get to work without the car, or do you have to get a ride?






tdashgirl said:


> Just want you to know that it is appreciated
> 
> 
> I *love* that smell in Monsters Inc.  It's when you go through the sushi restaurant



Thank you, tdash!  It's nice to be appreciated!


----------



## funatdisney

Funball said:


> ok that is new info to me funatdisney!  i didn't know they had a early shopping day.. how cool..that is awesome
> 
> brett, that si so cool of you to give all that info!  thanks man!! *clap clap*



That is what so great about DISboards: getting new info that otherwise would be lost.

Ditto to Bret. The information  you provide is always the best.



Belle Ella said:


> Sigh. Major wrench thrown in my plans for a Disney Christmas. My car was stolen this AM. And here I was totally getting in the spirit with this thread.



Oh my, I am so sorry to hear that.  I have had that happen to me a couple of times. Once right in front of me. I hope you find your car soon and in good shape.



tdashgirl said:


> Just be aware that it's really popular.  Lines form super early and get realllly long.  Kinda black Friday-ish in my opinion.



I certainly know about lines. I am a Black Friday expert. That is why I want to go. I am going to be on property, and don't have to drive to this event. I just have to roll out of bed and head on down to the store. I am guessing that I will be there at 5am. I have attended early morning events at DLR before (like July 17, 2005 - Disneyland's 50th anniversary for that one I got in line at 3am). They are cool to attend, because you are with other Disney enthusiasts and it is nice to be among your own kind.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear that - that's the last thing you need!  That is enough to ruin the Christmas spirit, for sure.  What are you going to do?  Can you get to work without the car, ro do you have to get a ride?



Sigh. Today is not going well for my "operation return to normal anxiety levels". As for work, I don't have to go back until Friday, by which point if we don't have my car back (not getting my hopes up) then I hope we'll have a rental. If not something will get worked out between family and a co-worker who lives close by.

But of course, this is the weekend Jason will be here. And if I have to get a new car, I don't think I can even afford one trip down to DLR for Christmas. Let alone getting my AP like I planned to.

Funny how excited I got last night to see the commercial. Now I feel broken.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Sigh. Today is not going well for my "operation return to normal anxiety levels". As for work, I don't have to go back until Friday, by which point if we don't have my car back (not getting my hopes up) then I hope we'll have a rental. If not something will get worked out between family and a co-worker who lives close by.
> 
> But of course, this is the weekend Jason will be here. And if I have to get a new car, I don't think I can even afford one trip down to DLR for Christmas. Let alone getting my AP like I planned to.
> 
> Funny how excited I got last night to see the commercial. Now I feel broken.



I'm so sorry!  I bet that you and Jason can work around not having your car - either he can rent one or you will have a rental.  But I know how it feels when something major happens and it seems like all your plans are looking bleak.  I hope it all works out for you in some way - even if the plans have to be tweaked a bit, hopefully something can be worked out for your post-Christmas/pre-New Year's plan, at the very least.

Did you have anything valuable in your car that was lost when it was stolen?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Belle Ella said:


> Sigh. Today is not going well for my "operation return to normal anxiety levels". As for work, I don't have to go back until Friday, by which point if we don't have my car back (not getting my hopes up) then I hope we'll have a rental. If not something will get worked out between family and a co-worker who lives close by.
> 
> But of course, this is the weekend Jason will be here. And if I have to get a new car, I don't think I can even afford one trip down to DLR for Christmas. Let alone getting my AP like I planned to.
> 
> Funny how excited I got last night to see the commercial. Now I feel broken.



I know what Jason can get you for Christmas


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I'm so sorry!  I bet that you and Jason can work around not having your car - either he can rent one or you will have a rental.  But I know how it feels when something major happens and it looks like all your plans are looking bleak.  I hope it all works out for you in some way - even if the plans have to be tweaked a bit, hopefully something can be worked out for your post-Christmas/pre-New Year's plan, at the very least.
> 
> Did you have anything valuable in your car that was lost when it was stolen?



Something will work out this weekend, for sure. But it's going to cut into time considerably seeing as we already have to balance it out with my work schedule. But hey, I need something to look forward to, right?

Thankfully nothing was in the car that I can't live without. I keep my GPS with me (can always get new mounts, etc.) so that's not gone thankfully. I had some work clothes, some books and some random cd in the player (no special stereo for me, just what came with the car). The onyl thing we'll "miss" is an emergency $50 my dad had hidden in my first aid kit. But that's negligible anyway.


----------



## Funball

tdashgirl said:


> OMG!  I'm so sorry to hear this
> for the possible recovery and/or insurance claim.


 
*THAT’S what I said!!!!   Get a Claim*.. 

Faster you jump on calling your insurance company and get that claim in, the faster it get’s taken care of.. Sometime claims can take a while it just depends, and it’s not just one insurance adjuster, it’s usually two that help you! And if you have a finance on your car you need to call your finance company and  let them know also.plus focusing on getting an ap and stuff is great, but that is just small stuff and i am sure it makes you happy to think about it and plan for it  but don't sweat the small stuff bella you will be allright!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Belle Ella said:


> Something will work out this weekend, for sure. But it's going to cut into time considerably seeing as we already have to balance it out with my work schedule. But hey, I need something to look forward to, right?
> 
> Thankfully nothing was in the car that I can't live without. I keep my GPS with me (can always get new mounts, etc.) so that's not gone thankfully. I had some work clothes, some books and some random cd in the player (no special stereo for me, just what came with the car). The onyl thing we'll "miss" is an emergency $50 my dad had hidden in my first aid kit. But that's negligible anyway.



You may get lucky and get the $50 back.  Most stripped cars are for parts.  The first aid kit may get overlooked.  I know it's not the silver lining, but at least it's something.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

For those who haven't seen it, tdashgirl posted a link on the Christmas Bucket thread that will show this years' Christmas Popcorn bucket, I totally love.  I think it's supper adorable.


----------



## Belle Ella

Goofy_Mom said:


> You may get lucky and get the $50 back.  Most stripped cars are for parts.  The first aid kit may get overlooked.  I know it's not the silver lining, but at least it's something.



I don't doubt that. Sigh. I'm just majorly depressed and upset right now. I've been steadily trying to get myself calm the past few days which is not easy when I don't have my medication. At least I'm not having a full blown panic attack right now. I'm kind of proud of myself.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Belle Ella said:


> I don't doubt that. Sigh. I'm just majorly depressed and upset right now. I've been steadily trying to get myself calm the past few days which is not easy when I don't have my medication. At least I'm not having a full blown panic attack right now. I'm kind of proud of myself.



Givin the cercomstances, I give you permission to completly engorge yourself with Phish food.  I'll even let you have a soda if you want.


----------



## Funball

Goofy_Mom said:


> I was on mousewait last night, It seems the big tree in town square is up


 
Ooooh ok now it feels like Christmas at Disneyland! I am soo excited. I cant wait to go take photos for this thread!! This time I wont have to crawl into the plant pots just to get a good photo of the ornaments! LOL haa hee


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I can't wait to start seeing all the Christmas food items and merchandise and decoration photos, since I had to cancel my trip out West this year, I will live through everyone else yet another year, for sure going to try and make it out there for Halloween next year, this year looked awesome, and maybe then Christmas 2012 as everything should be done by then. _


----------



## tksbaskets

Belle Ella said:


> Sigh. Major wrench thrown in my plans for a Disney Christmas. My car was stolen this AM. And here I was totally getting in the spirit with this thread.



OH NO!  Pixie dust coming your way.  I remember shortly after the Christmas our sons turned 5 our house was robbed.  The money we had put aside for our first trip to WDW was used to install a home security system.  We really appreciated our trip two years later.

Thinking of you....


----------



## Rachael Q

Oh Jazz, what a way to put a damper on any spirit, not just the Christmas spirit.


----------



## stuartdenley

WoW! ameazing pics Hppy Christmas


----------



## mariezp

Okay *Sherry*! Here I am popping in to say a quick hi and bye! We leave in the morning so this will probably be the last you here of me for awhile. I will be hoping that it all works out and we get to have a quick meet up in the park.  Anyway, when we get back hopefully I will have plenty of new photos to add to the thread!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> No, no, no, no - no separate threads for Tree Quest.  As it is, a few people were laughing about the fact that there was a separate thread for the Halloween Mickey popcorn bucket!
> 
> The idea is that all of us HERE in THIS thread are on the Tree hunt and can come back and compare notes!!  If we start a separate thread, then it takes it away from this thread.  As a mod, I have been trying to keep as much of the holiday-related stuff in one place as possible - and the Christmas superthread is the likely place - unless it's like a meet-up thread, or a question that just cannot be answered here, because it's cleaner and easier that way.  And then there won't be 9 million holiday threads popping up like there were/are 9 million World of Color threads!
> 
> I'm only going with a point & shoot, too!  You don't have to have an SLR to participate in Tree Quest or Santa Quest!



I agree.  I love everything together.  Get those Santa Mickey Popcorn Bucket people over here too


----------



## smiley_face2

Just wanted to let everyone know, the new Winter Annual Passholder newsletter is available online! There's a nice pasta recipe from Wine Country Trattoria this time, and really good news for people there on Sat. Dec. 4....the World of Disney store will be open at 6:30 - 9:00 am _for annual passholders_, with discounts of up to 75% off, and a gift to the first 1000 customers! What with that and wanting to get into DL to get candy canes...it's going to be an early morning!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Something will work out this weekend, for sure. But it's going to cut into time considerably seeing as we already have to balance it out with my work schedule. But hey, I need something to look forward to, right?
> 
> Thankfully nothing was in the car that I can't live without. I keep my GPS with me (can always get new mounts, etc.) so that's not gone thankfully. I had some work clothes, some books and some random cd in the player (no special stereo for me, just what came with the car). The onyl thing we'll "miss" is an emergency $50 my dad had hidden in my first aid kit. But that's negligible anyway.



Well, at least Gretel was saved!!  Thank goodness for that!  I wonder if the thief will even think to look in the first aid kit.  I am crossing my fingers that you get your car back - mostly intact. I know that's probably wishful thinking, but I keep hoping that maybe someone just stole it because they actually needed to drive somewhere and not to strip it of the parts!



Goofy_Mom said:


> For those who haven't seen it, tdashgirl posted a link on the Christmas Bucket thread that will show this years' Christmas Popcorn bucket, I totally love.  I think it's supper adorable.



That bucket is very cute.  I suppose it's only sold with popcorn in it?  I'm not that big of a popcorn fan, but if they sold it without popcorn, I might want one.



jnjusoioa said:


> _I can't wait to start seeing all the Christmas food items and merchandise and decoration photos, since I had to cancel my trip out West this year, I will live through everyone else yet another year, for sure going to try and make it out there for Halloween next year, this year looked awesome, and maybe then Christmas 2012 as everything should be done by then. _



Jen, I had a hunch your DLR trip was cancelled when I didn't see any reference to it in your signature.  It looks like it was replaced with some visits to Orlando!  That's too bad because I know you were very concerned about being able to see the candy cane CALIFORNIA letters one last time before they go away forever - and this is the year to see them.  They are up and out and gone forever after 2010.  They will not be back up in 2011.  Also, this is the last year ever for the Golden Gate Bridge decorations.

Anyway, stay tuned for more photos!  We've been very blessed to have wonderful DIS'ers - such as where's_my_prince (also a Cast Member) - who have been keeping us updated with photos of decorations and merchandise that's out so far.



mariezp said:


> Okay *Sherry*! Here I am popping in to say a quick hi and bye! We leave in the morning so this will probably be the last you here of me for awhile. I will be hoping that it all works out and we get to have a quick meet up in the park.  Anyway, when we get back hopefully I will have plenty of new photos to add to the thread!



Woo hoo!  Yay, Marie!! You won't read this because you are probably headed out to SoCal about now, but I will give you a call if I do end up down there for a few hours in the next few days (or in the next couple of weeks).  It won't be a long trip by any means, but it will enable me to get all that AP madness out of the way.

For those of you on this thread who don't know - Marie is doing a super-long trip to DLR, starting today.  OVER TWO WEEKS LONG!!  In fact, she will be at DLR on and through Thanksgiving!

I know some of our DIS'ers from Australia or New Zealand occasionally do 2 weeks at DLR.  I wonder how many of us here could do 2-week trips and how many of us would be on DLR overload after a bit of time?



tksbaskets said:


> I agree.  I love everything together.  Get those Santa Mickey Popcorn Bucket people over here too



Thank you, Teresa!  I'm glad someone sees the method to my madness!  I always say that if you want your photos to be seen year-round, and as part of the main Info sticky at the top of this page, put as many photos as you can in the various Superthreads.  Otherwise, the threads sink to the depths of the archives.



smiley_face2 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know, the new Winter Annual Passholder newsletter is available online! There's a nice pasta recipe from Wine Country Trattoria this time, and really good news for people there on Sat. Dec. 4....the World of Disney store will be open at 6:30 - 9:00 am _for annual passholders_, with discounts of up to 75% off, and a gift to the first 1000 customers! What with that and wanting to get into DL to get candy canes...it's going to be an early morning!!



75% off is a huge discount!  I remember those lines outside of World of Disney last year.  There was another 'open early' event happening on the day I was there and there were tons of people waiting outside.  I never know so many people were willing to get up so early for merchandise, but 75% off is probably worth it!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> That bucket is very cute.  I suppose it's only sold with popcorn in it?  I'm not that big of a popcorn fan, but if they sold it without popcorn, I might want one.
> 
> 
> I know some of our DIS'ers from Australia or New Zealand occasionally do 2 weeks at DLR.  I wonder how many of us here could do 2-week trips and how many of us would be on DLR overload after a bit of time?





My guess is that you could buy it without popcorn....I would think that they fill it when you buy it so the popcorn is nice and fresh.  Maybe you could ask them to put the popcorn in a bag and RAK the person behind you in line?  (Unless, of course, they were wanting that Mickey Snowman too.  )

While over the course of a year we probably go for two weeks or more _total_, I would definitely be on DLR overload way before 2 weeks _in a row_ were up, lol.  I love me some DL, but 4 days is probably my max, 3 being the ideal.  That's what I love about the years we get an AP, though.  We go for 2 days, get our fix, come home, start to miss it, go again, etc.  By the end of the year, we are pretty sick of DL.  But within about six months or so of not going, we all start craving a visit, and by the end of a year, we get the APs again.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I agree with u also amamax2, I just can't do DL more than 4 days in a row since I will be burned and also would like a change of scenery (fireworks and decorations around the resort). Than maybe one month or less, I am going crazy of going back to DL. 

I really want that Mickey Snowman popcorn bucket after the Ghost popcorn bucket from the Halloween season. I'm hoping that there will be buckets during my trip next week.

We are only two days away to the Holiday season.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> My guess is that you could buy it without popcorn....I would think that they fill it when you buy it so the popcorn is nice and fresh.  Maybe you could ask them to put the popcorn in a bag and RAK the person behind you in line?  (Unless, of course, they were wanting that Mickey Snowman too.  )
> 
> While over the course of a year we probably go for two weeks or more _total_, I would definitely be on DLR overload way before 2 weeks _in a row_ were up, lol.  I love me some DL, but 4 days is probably my max, 3 being the ideal.  That's what I love about the years we get an AP, though.  We go for 2 days, get our fix, come home, start to miss it, go again, etc.  By the end of the year, we are pretty sick of DL.  But within about six months or so of not going, we all start craving a visit, and by the end of a year, we get the APs again.



I wonder if these snowman buckets will be so sought after like the ghost ones were.  I mean, they are cute, and you can do other things with them like put candy in them, maybe some small cookies...you can put little tealights or flameless candles in them for ambiance.  If it's an item that can serve a few different purposes, then I think it's worthwhile to spend the money.  BUt it did seem like those ghost buckets had people in a frenzy of sorts!

I wonder if I could do 2 weeks straight at DLR (or slightly more, like in Marie's case).  I think I would be on overload at some point - but I don't know where that point would be, if that makes sense.  I don't know if I would get burnt out at 5 days, or 6 or 8 - of course my whole game plan for each day at the parks would be different.  If I were staying 2 full weeks, I wouldn't be doing marathon days in DLR.  I would probably just do several hours at a time, then spend a lot of time enjoying whatever hotel I was staying in, sitting by the pool for once (something I never have time to do).  I imagine that I'd have friends with me some of the time and I'd be alone the rest of the time, so it would be broken up a bit.  If I could get in the right mindset, I could get a whole heck of a lot of photos in that period of time!

Well, one advantage to staying 2 weeks is that is gives you a really big advantage in Tree Quest!!  I think most of us would probably get photos of all 700 trees (and remember, a lot of those trees are the bare ones in the Round-Up) and then some!  We would probably find trees that DLR didn't even know it had!  We would probably start taking photos of trees that didn't even belong to DLR at all - just random trees at nearby neighbors' houses!!  (Can you just imagine knocking on doors of unsuspecting neighbors and asking, "Excuse me...may I photograph your tree?  I'm part of Tree Quest and I have to win!")


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Well, at least Gretel was saved!!  Thank goodness for that!  I wonder if the thief will even think to look in the first aid kit.  I am crossing my fingers that you get your car back - mostly intact. I know that's probably wishful thinking, but I keep hoping that maybe someone just stole it because they actually needed to drive somewhere and not to strip it of the parts!
> 
> ..
> 
> I know some of our DIS'ers from Australia or New Zealand occasionally do 2 weeks at DLR.  I wonder how many of us here could do 2-week trips and how many of us would be on DLR overload after a bit of time?



Gretel is the only thing I ever really take into my car that I would miss. Which is exactly why I don't leave it in my car. The books, clothes, etc., that are in there I can do without, although we should get reimbursed for that as well if my car isn't recovered (I think??). This whole process is totally new to me and I hate it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it was just somebody who needed a ride. Like maybe someone who got out of the jail and needed a ride and saw my car. We do live pretty close to one, lol. We'll see.

We're picking up the rental in about an hour I think. But otherwise, nothing new to report.

See, here's my thinking about 2 weeks: I would probably approach it kind of the way I would if I were a local with an AP who could go to DLR at anytime. You don't have to have those huge marathon days, you can take it easy, get a couple things in and go enjoy the rest of your day doing something else. And then even throw in those marathon days when you want to. If I felt a bit of DLR overload I'd just go do something else for an afternoon. I think. Of course it's all speculation. But man, I'd love to learn first hand


----------



## funatdisney

I don't think I could do two weeks, since I live close enough to visit when I need a fix. I once did 10 days at WDW and it was too long for me. But I did have a two week trip, I would stay at VGC, so I can cook some of my meals in my room (eating out for that long would be tiresome). I would take short jaunts into the park, taking pictures, riding one or two rides and catch the Billy and Hillbillies show (what a great show). In addition, I would make it a point to visit DL late in the evening and stay until it closed. I never get to do that too often. Then I would find information about events and festivals around OC and attend some of the more interesting ones.

Did you know that are some folks that stay in a DVC room at WDW for months at a time? They usually winter in the parks. Kind of a great deal. They get their rooms cleaned every 4th day, live in a warmer climate, have access to the WDW buses to get around the parks, and can eat at some great restaurants all around WDW.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hi Sherry, yes I was very sad to have to cancel my trip, I was so looking forward to it, I will be going to Orlando for a quick trip in Dec.,however the spring trip is canceled.  But hopefully next Oct. I will be heading back to Disneyland for the Halloween party as it looks like it was totally amazing this past year.  I am sad I won't get to see the California letters one last time but hopefully there will be other things to see and do, as long as they never get rid of the Toontown tree and those ornaments in Bug's Land, that will be great._


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Well, one advantage to staying 2 weeks is that is gives you a really big advantage in Tree Quest!!  I think most of us would probably get photos of all 700 trees (and remember, a lot of those trees are the bare ones in the Round-Up) and then some!  We would probably find trees that DLR didn't even know it had!  We would probably start taking photos of trees that didn't even belong to DLR at all - just random trees at nearby neighbors' houses!!  (Can you just imagine knocking on doors of unsuspecting neighbors and asking, "Excuse me...may I photograph your tree?  I'm part of Tree Quest and I have to win!")



Oh my gosh, I almost spit out my water!  



And someone wins?  Hmm, that puts a whole different spin on this...



Belle Ella said:


> We're picking up the rental in about an hour I think. But otherwise, nothing new to report.



Yay for the rental car!  



funatdisney said:


> Did you know that are some folks that stay in a DVC room at WDW for months at a time? They usually winter in the parks. Kind of a great deal. They get their rooms cleaned every 4th day, live in a warmer climate, have access to the WDW buses to get around the parks, and can eat at some great restaurants all around WDW.



Wowza.  

Although, I do have to say, as much as I prefer our DL to WDW, I could stay at WDW longer, because there is so much to do just on site (4 parks, water parks, all the things at the hotels, like renting boats, etc, all the restaurants, and then all the hotels to check out).  We were there a week and all we did was the 4 parks.

*Bret*, what is your thinking on WDW?  You've been to both....


----------



## kylie71

Has anybody seen the DL Christmas tree yet, I hear it's up!
Sara,,,,,, HELP!


----------



## Funball

kylie71 said:


> Has anybody seen the DL Christmas tree yet, I hear it's up!
> Sara,,,,,, HELP!


 

don't look at me, i have not seen it yet! i havn't been to the parks since it was up sorry and it may not happen till sunday which means if i get photos they won't be up till monday or sunday night!


----------



## kylie71

It's OK, your just our girl on the scene, and you have us Spoiled!


----------



## Funball

.soo i am map fairy and "the girl on the scene" girl.. right? HAAHAAA

sorry  sorry i don't have tree pics yet  and i could of faked it and just got one from google,. but you would of known it was the actual tree!  LOL


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Sherry E said:


> I wonder if I could do 2 weeks straight at DLR (or slightly more, like in Marie's case).  I think I would be on overload at some point - but I don't know where that point would be, if that makes sense.  I don't know if I would get burnt out at 5 days, or 6 or 8 - of course my whole game plan for each day at the parks would be different.
> 
> Well, one advantage to staying 2 weeks is that is gives you a really big advantage in Tree Quest!!  I think most of us would probably get photos of all 700 trees (and remember, a lot of those trees are the bare ones in the Round-Up) and then some!  We would probably find trees that DLR didn't even know it had!  We would probably start taking photos of trees that didn't even belong to DLR at all - just random trees at nearby neighbors' houses!!  (Can you just imagine knocking on doors of unsuspecting neighbors and asking, "Excuse me...may I photograph your tree?  I'm part of Tree Quest and I have to win!")




We did eight days on our last trip.  We had one park free day for shopping and I must admit by the last day we were dragging our feet a little which is so sad in the happiest place on earth.  Our next trip is for 6 days.  Sherry, you are right you attack it differently.  Break up the day a lot and stop and smell the roses.  There is no rush and if you want to ride something three times in a row you do.  For us a trip is every 3 to 4 years if we are lucky coming from Australia so you want to make the most of it and still relax and unwind - it is a holiday after all.

6 days for a tree quest,  that would be fun.  I will have to come up with a challenge for next year, food, how many different coloured baubles, how many different types of baubles....


----------



## amamax2

Ok, am I the only one checking this thread 10 times a day, just hoping somehow it will get here sooner and we'll see our first Official Holiday Time pictures?  


Open, open, open.....


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Well time is running out for us to decide where to stay.  I'm going with a friend and her son.  I'm taking my youngest daughter.  We have a concierge level room at PPH.  We were planning to share a room.

My daughter is now upset that she has to share a room with a boy.  I priced an additional room at PPH and a standard room is well over the price we have for the concierge.  

I looked into moving to the Hojo.  I really like the hotel and we stayed there in October.  My friend is being a pill and doesn't want to change.  She keeps calling it Hobos.   She has never been to Disney, so she has no idea what she is talking about and I'm at my wit's end.

We started to walk over to PPH for a look, but never got all the way.  It seems just as far as Hojos.  I understand the perk of an early morning, but I don't know if I can even get my friend up early enough to take advantage of it.

Of course Hojo is 1/3 the price of PPH.  And that is without the potential entertainment rate.  

We spent so litle time in the room anyway.  

So either I'm the bad guy and force my daughter to share a room or a anger my friend and go to Hojo.  

I would love to hear from anyone who has experienced both hotels,  Where would you stay?  TIA


----------



## FlameGirl

I've stayed in both...and I like both.

Honestly, if it were me, I'd book the HoJo and tell your friend that you and your daughter will stay there and if she's uncomfortable staying there, she can keep the room at PPH.  That way, whatever she decides, if she's unhappy with it, the onus is on her.  It's not fair for her to hold you hostage at an expensive hotel because she doesn't like the name of another more affordable option.

Saying no to friends is one of the hardest things in the world to learn how to do, but once you do learn how to do it, it's incredibly liberating.  

If you can't swing the room on your own, I'd flat out ask your friend what her specific objections with the HoJo are.  I'm betting she can't come up with anything concrete.

Good luck.


----------



## Funball

Halloweenqueen, I agree with flamegirl, Hojo is the best for price and affordability. I mean it is the most picked to stay at by most of DIS members! And you cant beat how close it is to the park, I know that there is others that are closer, but probably not as nice and not as affordable like the HoJo.  

I ♥ Hojo!  

 Ok. Question, chrismas thread related:


When the Christmas super thread is up and running, will I have to re-post all my photos in that thread? Or are they going to get linked in?


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> Halloweenqueen, I agree with flamegirl, Hojo is the best for price and affordability. I mean it is the most picked to stay at by most of DIS members! And you cant beat how close it is to the park, I know that there is others that are closer, but probably not as nice and not as affordable like the HoJo.
> 
> I ♥ Hojo!
> 
> Ok. Question, chrismas thread related:
> 
> 
> When the Christmas super thread is up and running, will I have to re-post all my photos in that thread? Or are they going to get linked in?



You don't have to re-post anything if you don't want to.  We don't have to have an identical set of photos in both threads.  You can post some here and post some there when it starts.

The Christmas, Part 2 thread will be a whole new thread - just like Halloween Time, Part 2 was a whole new thread.  And whenever a second Dining thread begins (I don't know who will tackle that one, but it's not me!), that will be a whole new thread.  I will put a link to this existing thread in the new Christmas thread (like I put a link to Halloween, Part 1 in the Halloween Part 2 thread), but the photos are not going to be recopied unless anyone chooses to re-post them.  If we have all of the same photos in Part 2, then it will be like the same exact thread all over again!  So just save some for this thread and save some for the new thread.


----------



## Belle Ella

FlameGirl said:


> I've stayed in both...and I like both.
> 
> Honestly, if it were me, I'd book the HoJo and tell your friend that you and your daughter will stay there and if she's uncomfortable staying there, she can keep the room at PPH.  That way, whatever she decides, if she's unhappy with it, the onus is on her.  It's not fair for her to hold you hostage at an expensive hotel because she doesn't like the name of another more affordable option.
> 
> Saying no to friends is one of the hardest things in the world to learn how to do, but once you do learn how to do it, it's incredibly liberating.
> 
> If you can't swing the room on your own, I'd flat out ask your friend what her specific objections with the HoJo are.  I'm betting she can't come up with anything concrete.
> 
> Good luck.



^ I completely agree with this.

I remember seeing your thread about this on the general Community Board and if you want my opinion, she doesn't sound like a friend at all. It sounds like the only thing keeping this 'friendship' going is this trip and even that she doesn't want to communicate on. I've been down the road of trying to keep a friendship afloat for a Disney trip and it turned out to be a nightmare for me emotionally. I went through with it, but I'm left with more 'downer' memories than I am with happy ones.

At this point I would suggest accepting the fact that you're going on two different vacations, so plan on having an awesome time with your DD without worrying about your 'friend' and her son.

And I have nothing but high praises for the HOJO!!


----------



## Mexikolla

I've got a Christmas question for anyone that may be of help...

I heard a rumor that they make fresh candy canes at DLR somewhere!  Where is this at? Do you get to watch them being made and purchase them then and there?? 

My kids (and I) would get such a kick out of this! 

We will be there from the evening of Monday November 30th - until around noon on Friday December 3rd.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sorry for the double-like post.  I posted on the community board mainly to discuss the matters of my friendship.  I know the DL board is a great resource for DL specific questions, so I wanted to verify my belief that the hotels were comparable.

  My husband thinks I need to suck it up and go along with things since I was the one who suggested the trip from the beginning.  Plus we are on the same plane and things could get uncomfortable.


I appreciate everyone's thoughts!  I'm one of those over-thinker type people.  I'm putting this issue to rest and moving on to packing!

Thanks again....bring on those park pics!


----------



## Sherry E

Mexikolla said:


> I've got a Christmas question for anyone that may be of help...
> 
> I heard a rumor that they make fresh candy canes at DLR somewhere!  Where is this at? Do you get to watch them being made and purchase them then and there??
> 
> My kids (and I) would get such a kick out of this!
> 
> We will be there from the evening of Monday November 30th - until around noon on Friday December 3rd.



Hi, Mexikolla!

Page 61 of this thread will come in handy for candy cane info!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37508059&highlight=candy+cane#post37508059

You will notice that someone asks a question about the candy canes at the top of the page and then there are a couple of good, informative answers.  Also, on that same page, I posted a link (post #909) to an older candy cane thread that was running last year or the year before.  That should give you lots of info, too!

There is a phone number that is supposed to have info about when the scheduled candy cane-making sessions are (they only happen on certain days, so you have to know when to go).

The number is: 714-781-0112.  The last time someone checked it, it had not been updated with holiday treat info yet.  But, based on the info that 3Minnies1Mickey gives on page 61, it sounds like calling closer to Thanksgiving might be your best bet!


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Sorry for the double-like post.  I posted on the community board mainly to discuss the matters of my friendship.  I know the DL board is a great resource for DL specific questions, so I wanted to verify my belief that the hotels were comparable.
> 
> My husband thinks I need to suck it up and go along with things since I was the one who suggested the trip from the beginning.  Plus we are on the same plane and things could get uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> I appreciate everyone's thoughts!  I'm one of those over-thinker type people.  I'm putting this issue to rest and moving on to packing!
> 
> Thanks again....bring on those park pics!



What do you think you will end up doing?  Switching to HoJo's or sticking with PPH?

By the way, if you stick with PPH, it appears that I may be checking into PPH as you're leaving!  Maybe we will pass each other in the hallway!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Honestly?...I don't know. 

I would love to meet you Sherry!  You are one of the BEST posters on the DL board.  I've gained so much from your posts.  I had such an awesome time last month, thanks to the Halloween boards help!

About the candy canes....there is a special from the Travel Channel, featuring Guy Fieri about DL Holiday treats.  You can find it on youtube.  He visits the candy cane making shop.  

It's a fun special to put anyone in the holiday mood!


----------



## scrappinbear78

Just thought I would stop by and say HI to everyone.  I still come on here every couple of days and read all the posts.  I do seem to get overwhelmed though when I have just read and caught up and then BAM! there are 5 more pages, but LOVE reading and seeing all the information.  I know that I have probably even asked this, but now that I have taken over our trip for next year rather than keeping it in my dad's hands I know a lot more...does HOJO's have a suite type room where there is the seperate bedroom?  We are currently booked for next year in the PPH suite, but the more and more I think about it...I really don't know how much time we will really spend in the hotel and do we really want to pay the HUGE difference just to be able to send our souveniers back to the room and get early entrance?  I am already planning on buying a mini tree and ornaments from the disney store and decking out the room on my own...rather than paying their price (save money and still be transporting it so no biggie)...I know my dad liked the whole concierge thing, but I don't know if it is really worth it.

Also, a couple pages back you guys were talking about spending 2 weeks at DL.  I honestly don't think I could spend that long there.  The 9 days we are going to be there next year are going to be way too many for me personally.  I know that the kids are going to LOVE it, but I will be so ready to go home.  I am not one that likes shopping, people watching, and b/c of my medical issues can't ride on anything.  I will love the decorations, but there are only so much I can handle.  Plus with my stomach condition, all the smells from the foods and goodies are probably going to make me pretty miserable...but for my kids sake I will not complain and will enjoy each and every moment.  I will rely heavily on my anti neasea meds and pain meds while there otherwise I will be the one at ever trash can as green as green can be


----------



## Mexikolla

just wanted to pop on and say thanks for the help with my candy cane question


----------



## where's_my_prince

yeah christmas season starts tommorow!!!


----------



## specialks

scrappinbear78 said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say HI to everyone.  I still come on here every couple of days and read all the posts.  I do seem to get overwhelmed though when I have just read and caught up and then BAM! there are 5 more pages, but LOVE reading and seeing all the information.  I know that I have probably even asked this, but now that I have taken over our trip for next year rather than keeping it in my dad's hands I know a lot more...does HOJO's have a suite type room where there is the seperate bedroom?  We are currently booked for next year in the PPH suite, but the more and more I think about it...I really don't know how much time we will really spend in the hotel and do we really want to pay the HUGE difference just to be able to send our souveniers back to the room and get early entrance?  I am already planning on buying a mini tree and ornaments from the disney store and decking out the room on my own...rather than paying their price (save money and still be transporting it so no biggie)...I know my dad liked the whole concierge thing, but I don't know if it is really worth it.



scrappinbear78 -- they do have suites including a kids suite.  There is some discussion about the highway noise in those suites but most people seem to take it with a grain of salt.  I don't know if any of you have sensitive sleeping problems so just FYI.  There is a great HoJo youtube video about their suites.  See it here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQeYm7U8NXY
One thing about the concierge is the free breakfast.  You wouldn't have that at HoJos -- so if that matters to you.  If you are planning on heading into the parks for breakfast or just having cereal or bringing a toaster to make simple breakfasts in the morning you can do that.


----------



## tksbaskets

I just love this little clip on how they make the candy canes at Disneyland.  One minute, 47 seconds of fun!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNEprRi8pcM


----------



## where's_my_prince

tksbaskets said:


> I just love this little clip on how they make the candy canes at Disneyland.  One minute, 47 seconds of fun!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNEprRi8pcM



that was awesome!!


----------



## kylie71

tksbaskets said:


> I just love this little clip on how they make the candy canes at Disneyland.  One minute, 47 seconds of fun!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNEprRi8pcM



Thanks soooo Much for that link! It was so festive!!


----------



## DizDragonfly

Sherry E said:


> The number is: 714-781-0112.  The last time someone checked it, it had not been updated with holiday treat info yet.



I called today and the info was current for today and the next few days.  But, no candy cane info yet.


----------



## Mexikolla

thanks for the candy cane video!! I cant wait for our holiday trip!


----------



## lapdwife

where's_my_prince said:


> yeah christmas season starts tommorow!!!




I'll be there tomorrow, can't wait to see the tree!  Thought about tonight with the rumored fireworks, but just see them being cancelled with these winds.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

lapdwife said:


> I'll be there tomorrow, can't wait to see the tree!  Thought about tonight with the rumored fireworks, but just see them being cancelled with these winds.



Yeah, please share your finds!! Your pictures are so pretty.


----------



## godalejunior

Candy cane info is posted next to the register in the candy store. I saw it yesterday and the empoyees were talking about it. First date is Nov. 26. I did not have writing materials...

It is very windy here today.


----------



## JH87

Halloweenqueen said:


> Honestly?...I don't know.
> 
> I would love to meet you Sherry!  You are one of the BEST posters on the DL board.  I've gained so much from your posts.  I had such an awesome time last month, thanks to the Halloween boards help!
> 
> About the candy canes....there is a special from the Travel Channel, featuring Guy Fieri about DL Holiday treats.  You can find it on youtube.  He visits the candy cane making shop.
> 
> It's a fun special to put anyone in the holiday mood!



I saw that special too! I loved it.


----------



## aussiegirls

godalejunior said:


> Candy cane info is posted next to the register in the candy store. I saw it yesterday and the empoyees were talking about it. First date is Nov. 26. I did not have writing materials...



Godalejunior, or anyone else who might happen to see that sign.  Would it be possible for you to report back with the dates for the handmade candy canes?  I would looooove to get a few and it would be great if I could know beforehand what dates they are doing it so I can be sure to get up super early and be in line.

Thanks so much

xxx


----------



## where's_my_prince

not disneyland christmas related but disney christmas related i just got a disney princess christmas tree!!! so excited to put it up!!


----------



## Sherry E

I didn't realize that a holiday mini-site thingy had gone up on the DLR website (much like the Halloween mini-site that we all waited on before Halloween Time began).

All the descriptions under the different tabs were there before, but they didn't have the graphics and the children singing the last time I checked:

Click on the pixie dust when you get to the DLR site:

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/?int_cmp=DLR_GlobalNav_ThingsToDo_FY11Holdiays_Tile

I was especially excited to see the candy cane CALIFORNIA letters shown on the mini-site because we know they will not be back again.



Oh, and....in a few days, I will have some photos to contribute here!  Probably not too many photos yet, as this is not going to be my 'real' holiday DLR trip - it will only be a quickie.  But it will be enough to give me a head start in Tree Quest!!!  Muahahahahahahahahaha!!

Even if I come back with only one photo of a random tree that is hard to find or off the beaten path, that will be a good head start.  Tree Quest is not only about numbers - for example, how many tree photos we can get - but also how many hidden or obscure trees can we find and photograph!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Great pictures, all!
I am still hoping we will be able to go to DL over the holidays, but it probably won't happen. (Hubby's work..very long rant!) 
Does anyone have any information on Christmas meals on Christmas Day at the Disney restaurants? 
Are there any new holiday treats?  Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry-I just gat an e-mail for $1.00 off on the New Starbucks Limited Edition Peppermint Mocha ice cream!!! Had to share 

As far as PPH concierge (we stayed there in June this year), you get food basically all day put out for you. Granted it is not full meals but we would grab things in the morning (bagels/pastries/cold cereal/milk)and have breakfast while we got ready for the park. We would come back in the afternoon and grab stuff but for the life of me I can't remember what. In the evening they would have different food put out (hamburgers/quesadillas...). Later in the evening they would have dessert type stuff out. The whole time you could get tea/coffee/hot chocolate & small bottles of water (you can take them into the park!!!) and cans of soda. Oh they also had chips, cookies and fresh fruit out all the time.  I know there is a thread about the different things all the hotels have. I love it when we can afford it. On the other hand I have never stayed @ HoJo's. 

Please, please, please someone get the candy cane info.  We still haven't locked in when we are going & we made ourselves a promise to get some this year. 
Later, Sue


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thx for the link Sherry. 

All those tabs on the mini-site were all great to browse through and I like the IASWH tab. At least DCA will have the CALIFORNIA letters with the Candy cane decorations for the last time. 

I'm looking forward to seeing all the Holiday photos posted on the thread. We are looking forward to the Tree Quest game of finding all 700 trees around the resort.  Even if someone  is contributing one pic or hundreds, everyone is contributing to the thread.


----------



## godalejunior

aussiegirls said:


> Godalejunior, or anyone else who might happen to see that sign.  Would it be possible for you to report back with the dates for the handmade candy canes?  I would looooove to get a few and it would be great if I could know beforehand what dates they are doing it so I can be sure to get up super early and be in line.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> xxx



I will try tomorrow. It is on a sheet posted right by the register...not the one inside the penny arcade or the one next to the candy makers. It's the one that is shaped like an island with candy and sweets all around it.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Oh, and....in a few days, I will have some photos to contribute here!  Probably not too many photos yet, as this is not going to be my 'real' holiday DLR trip - it will only be a quickie.  But it will be enough to give me a head start in Tree Quest!!!  Muahahahahahahahahaha!!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yay for you!!!  I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see _anything_ you get a picture of.


----------



## azdisneylover

While drooling over DL Christmas pictures in another thread, I wondered if the Christmas trees have the same ornaments in basically the same spot every year, or do they change it up every year? Plus, any cute travel mugs out?


----------



## Funball

SueTGGR said:


> Sherry-I just gat an e-mail for $1.00 off on the New Starbucks Limited Edition Peppermint Mocha ice cream!!! Had to share
> 
> As far as PPH concierge (we stayed there in June this year), you get food basically all day put out for you. Granted it is not full meals but we would grab things in the morning (bagels/pastries/cold cereal/milk)and have breakfast while we got ready for the park. We would come back in the afternoon and grab stuff but for the life of me I can't remember what. In the evening they would have different food put out (hamburgers/quesadillas...). Later in the evening they would have dessert type stuff out. The whole time you could get tea/coffee/hot chocolate & small bottles of water (you can take them into the park!!!) and cans of soda. Oh they also had chips, cookies and fresh fruit out all the time. I know there is a thread about the different things all the hotels have. I love it when we can afford it. On the other hand I have never stayed @ HoJo's.
> 
> Please, please, please someone get the candy cane info.  We still haven't locked in when we are going & we made ourselves a promise to get some this year.
> Later, Sue


 
ohh ohh i want starbucks peppermint what ever you got!!!!!!


----------



## Funball

lapdwife said:


> I'll be there tomorrow, can't wait to see the tree! Thought about tonight with the rumored fireworks, but just see them being cancelled with these winds.


 

take pictures!!!!!!! please for all of us!



godalejunior said:


> Candy cane info is posted next to the register in the candy store. I saw it yesterday and the empoyees were talking about it. First date is Nov. 26. I did not have writing materials...
> 
> It is very windy here today.


 
..and u couldn't get a picture?


----------



## Sherry E

azdisneylover said:


> Great pictures, all!
> I am still hoping we will be able to go to DL over the holidays, but it probably won't happen. (Hubby's work..very long rant!)
> Does anyone have any information on Christmas meals on Christmas Day at the Disney restaurants?
> Are there any new holiday treats?  Happy Holidays to all!



azdisneylover - here is one post from this thread (courtesy of Mariezp via Mouse Planet) that you may find interesting.  

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38873327&postcount=2308

I will find the others for you.


----------



## KCmike

I will be there tomorrow...hopefully.  The kids are stressing and really are showing signs of how much they are going to miss old mom and dad.  My youngest has been crying alot these past two days.  It is going to be very hard to leave them.


----------



## azdisneylover

Thanks Sherry and Mariezp via Mouse Planet for the great post and link about the holiday stuff! Even though 99% we will not be able to go at Christmas how we wanted, there still is 1% chance we may, so I want to be prepared if that 1% does happen!
Thanks again. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Sherry E

azdisneylover said:


> While drooling over DL Christmas pictures in another thread, I wondered if the Christmas trees have the same ornaments in basically the same spot every year, or do they change it up every year? Plus, any cute travel mugs out?



azdisneylover -

I'm sure there will be cute travel mugs!

These two posts from this thread will give you tons of info on this year's holiday season:


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38789133&postcount=2015

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38796750&postcount=2035


----------



## specialks

That is great Sherry!  Thanks for sharing.  I have 2 questions for everyone:

- What time do the characters come out from IASW?  We have never seen them!

- We are going to have a 5 day PH and are staying Dec 8-Dec 13 (7th & 14th are travel days).  One day we want to spend at Knotts.  I would like some scheduling help.  We want to see only 1 major "event" per night (not counting parades) and catch the fireworks, WOC (w/picnic & hopefully bridge standing), and F! (again down front with a blanket - we did this before and the girls liked the show so much it was worth the wait).  Fireworks are shown every night, WOC is every night, F! is only show Sat & Sun.  Would you guys have a recommendation on which day to watch these shows (Sat is SoCal & SoCal Select blocked; Sun is SoCal Select only blocked; there are no other AP block days) and also which day to head over to Knotts.  I have been on this thread for so long, I thought I would ask you guys before making a whole new post.  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Sherry-I just gat an e-mail for $1.00 off on the New Starbucks Limited Edition Peppermint Mocha ice cream!!! Had to share
> 
> Please, please, please someone get the candy cane info.  We still haven't locked in when we are going & we made ourselves a promise to get some this year.
> Later, Sue



Oooooh!!!  Starbucks has Peppermint Mocha Ice Cream?  Yum!  I've never seen that before.  I wonder if they sell that in my local stores.  I have to have some - I do adore those blended peppermint mochas that they serve, so the ice cream must be delicious!

Also, I know that Starbucks usually sells a pretty yummy peppermint brownie every holiday season too.  I haven't gotten it in a few years but they still have it.

If no one else has gotten the candy cane info and posted it from the Candy Palace by this weekend, I'll try to hunt it down and get it for everyone.  But I think we have a few DIS'ers heading to DLR this weekend so someone should be reporting back with it soon



mvf-m11c said:


> Thx for the link Sherry.
> 
> All those tabs on the mini-site were all great to browse through and I like the IASWH tab. At least DCA will have the CALIFORNIA letters with the Candy cane decorations for the last time.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing all the Holiday photos posted on the thread. We are looking forward to the Tree Quest game of finding all 700 trees around the resort.  Even if someone  is contributing one pic or hundreds, everyone is contributing to the thread.



Bret - I love whenever DLR puts up a mini-site for a holiday, but my page got stuck on the mini-site and I couldn't exit out of it!  I kept listening to the choir of children singing over and over and over again!



amamax2 said:


> Yay for you!!!  I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see _anything_ you get a picture of.



I may only return with a few photos for now (more to come in December), but I will try to get something that is off the beaten track.



azdisneylover said:


> While drooling over DL Christmas pictures in another thread, I wondered if the Christmas trees have the same ornaments in basically the same spot every year, or do they change it up every year? Plus, any cute travel mugs out?



I see most of the same ornaments from year to year on the giant trees.  They may switch them up a little here and there, but they are basically the same.



KCmike said:


> I will be there tomorrow...hopefully.  The kids are stressing and really are showing signs of how much they are going to miss old mom and dad.  My youngest has been crying alot these past two days.  It is going to be very hard to leave them.



Awwww, Mike - it is going to be very hard for you to leave the kids.  Do they know that you will be at DLR for a day?


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> That is great Sherry!  Thanks for sharing.  I have 2 questions for everyone:
> 
> - What time do the characters come out from IASW?  We have never seen them!
> 
> - We are going to have a 5 day PH and are staying Dec 8-Dec 13 (7th & 14th are travel days).  One day we want to spend at Knotts.  I would like some scheduling help.  We want to see only 1 major "event" per night (not counting parades) and catch the fireworks, WOC (w/picnic & hopefully bridge standing), and F! (again down front with a blanket - we did this before and the girls liked the show so much it was worth the wait).  Fireworks are shown every night, WOC is every night, F! is only show Sat & Sun.  Would you guys have a recommendation on which day to watch these shows (Sat is SoCal & SoCal Select blocked; Sun is SoCal Select only blocked; there are no other AP block days) and also which day to head over to Knotts.  I have been on this thread for so long, I thought I would ask you guys before making a whole new post.  Thanks!



I'm going to quote this so it will appear on the next page.  It got buried at the bottom of the previous page and I want people to be able to see it so they can answer your questions!


----------



## specialks

Sherry E said:


> I'm going to quote this so it will appear on the next page.  It got buried at the bottom of the previous page and I want people to be able to see it so they can answer your questions!



Thanks!!   Funny how that can happen!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - I love whenever DLR puts up a minis-te for a holiday, but my page got stuck on the mini-site and I couldn't exit out of it!  I kept listening to the choir of children singing over and over and over again!



LOL  When I was on the mini-site, I thought the site would use another music track but just like what u said it is replaying IASW over and over again. At least the site tells some of the treats that are available during the Holiday season.


----------



## MaiynaMouse

Hotel room booked - check!
Airline booked - check!
Limo transfer from airport to hotel room booked - check!
Parkhoppers purchased - check!
Dining Reservations made - check!
World of Color Meal at Ariel's Grotto set - check!
Holiday Tour booked - check!
Luggage packed - waiting for weather reports to get closer!
Substitute plans created - ummmmm, yeah.  I'll get right on that!

27 days to go!  Let the countdown begin!


----------



## gethane

Omigosh. I can't believe how fast it's coming up! When the pp said 27 days I had to count. 5 weeks from tomorrow for us!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

MaiynaMouse said:


> Hotel room booked - check!
> Airline booked - check!
> Limo transfer from airport to hotel room booked - check!
> Parkhoppers purchased - check!
> Dining Reservations made - check!
> World of Color Meal at Ariel's Grotto set - check!
> Holiday Tour booked - check!
> Luggage packed - waiting for weather reports to get closer!
> Substitute plans created - ummmmm, yeah.  I'll get right on that!
> 
> 27 days to go!  Let the countdown begin!



Ah, another school teacher!   I could and will say ditto to your list except I am going in 13 days.  I better start packing and getting those lesson plans ready for the substitute.


----------



## Funball

om its 9:23 pm california time i am back and with some wine.. what did u miss?  no tree photos yet?


----------



## smiley_face2

smiley_face2 said:


> re candy canes: Won't read back through all the posts in case you did try, but FYI as of today Nov. 3 at 6:13 pm it is still the same recording for Aug.29-Sept.4!! that's crazy! surely they must have changed it up during the halloween season... maybe there is another number to call? anyone? We are still trying to decide whether to stay for Dec.4th to get the candy canes..... Can someone maybe post the process involved in getting them, what time you do end up getting them and all of that? if it was early enough, say by noon or even 1, we would do it and still leave that day.
> oh and the number to save some reading back is: 714-781-0112



update on November 11: they have updated the info to this week. Hopefully they will keep updating it weekly now! Sure hope someone gets the info from the sheet up beside the till in the Candy Palace for us! I'm tempted to just phone there directly tomorrow morning and ask someone to read it to me!


----------



## Rachael Q

We wont be at DL until December 10th but I'm already packing. Well sort of.  We will be traveling with some friends, and this week I decided to put together some Disney Christmas Welcome bags for everyone in our group (7). It started with the ears someone posted on this thread from Walgreens. I picked up one set for everyone.  Today I added some Disney Holiday tattoos, some glow sticks, and some Disney Kinder Eggs (they are chocolate eggs) and when you open the egg there is a tiny Disney themed christmas decorations.  The eggs I found are all Winnie the Pooh, I am hoping to find some others before we leave.


----------



## uneekstylez

Rachael Q said:


> We wont be at DL until December 10th but I'm already packing. Well sort of.  We will be traveling with some friends, and this week I decided to put together some Disney Christmas Welcome bags for everyone in our group (7). It started with the ears someone posted on this thread from Walgreens. I picked up one set for everyone.  Today I added some Disney Holiday tattoos, some glow sticks, and some Disney Kinder Eggs (they are chocolate eggs) and when you open the egg there is a tiny Disney themed christmas decorations.  The eggs I found are all Winnie the Pooh, I am hoping to find some others before we leave.



Where did you get the Disney Kinder Eggs?


----------



## darren123

Wow 2 weeks to go today I am getting excited 
Our first Disney Christmas Experience and the bonus Scot Bruce will be performing too, Yes I am a big Elvis fan I even have Elvis number plates,

Already starting to plan our next year trip with our 5 year old Grand Daughter, I was thinking sometime in September,
I asked her Mum can we take her in the 1st week of December I think she will love a Disney Christmas at least this year I can do some research while at Disneyland and see how the crowds are.
Any suggestions please


----------



## neckthai

Just got back from the Middle East and booked our family trip for 1 Dec-4 Dec.  Thanks to this thread and all the info I found, you guys rock!  Can't wait to see all the Christmas decor and watch the parade with my little girl!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  Well, today is the day, everyone!  The holiday season at DLR officially begins NOW!!  Roll out the pepperminty goodness - and I know SueTGGR and PHXScuba will agree with me on that!

Unfortunately, the peppermint pot cake won't make an appearance until November 24, according to CM where's_my_prince, but the Winter Castle will light up tonight, IASW Holiday should be in full swing, the Reindeer Round-Up is open, Santa is set up in 5 locations around DLR, Christmas carolers are strolling and the snow will be falling on Main Street!!!

Let Tree Quest, Santa Quest, Treat Quest, Ornament Quest, Trinket Quest and all other Quests BEGIN!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Even though I will be at DLR oh-so-briefly this weekend just to take care of some business, I can't wait for my 'real' trip in December!!!

So I'm anxious to begin hearing back from people on the treats - for example, at Cafe Orleans, are they sticking with the gingerbread beignets or are they doing chocolate with peppermint beignets instead?  Will anyone try the tamales?  And the merchandise - I know we haven't even seen half of the merchandise yet.


----------



## Sherry E

Does anyone know the answers to or have opinions on specialks' questions?




specialks said:


> That is great Sherry!  Thanks for sharing.  I have 2 questions for everyone:
> 
> - What time do the characters come out from IASW?  We have never seen them!
> 
> - We are going to have a 5 day PH and are staying Dec 8-Dec 13 (7th & 14th are travel days).  One day we want to spend at Knotts.  I would like some scheduling help.  We want to see only 1 major "event" per night (not counting parades) and catch the fireworks, WOC (w/picnic & hopefully bridge standing), and F! (again down front with a blanket - we did this before and the girls liked the show so much it was worth the wait).  Fireworks are shown every night, WOC is every night, F! is only show Sat & Sun.  Would you guys have a recommendation on which day to watch these shows (Sat is SoCal & SoCal Select blocked; Sun is SoCal Select only blocked; there are no other AP block days) and also which day to head over to Knotts.  I have been on this thread for so long, I thought I would ask you guys before making a whole new post.  Thanks!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Does anyone know the answers to or have opinions on specialks' questions?



I'll try to answer part of the questions since I always go that weekend during my trips to DL Sherry. I don't think I am much help but I will give it a shot.



specialks said:


> That is great Sherry!  Thanks for sharing.  I have 2 questions for everyone:
> 
> - What time do the characters come out from IASW?  We have never seen them!
> 
> - We are going to have a 5 day PH and are staying Dec 8-Dec 13 (7th & 14th are travel days).  One day we want to spend at Knotts.  I would like some scheduling help.  We want to see only 1 major "event" per night (not counting parades) and catch the fireworks, WOC (w/picnic & hopefully bridge standing), and F! (again down front with a blanket - we did this before and the girls liked the show so much it was worth the wait).  Fireworks are shown every night, WOC is every night, F! is only show Sat & Sun.  Would you guys have a recommendation on which day to watch these shows (Sat is SoCal & SoCal Select blocked; Sun is SoCal Select only blocked; there are no other AP block days) and also which day to head over to Knotts.  I have been on this thread for so long, I thought I would ask you guys before making a whole new post.  Thanks!



Are you talking about the characters coming out of IASW when the clock doors open? If this is what you are talking about IASW gets to a specific time during the day like 9:00, 9:15, 9:30, 9:45, 10:00, etc. (for examples) and the characters come out. When the clock reaches the quarters, halfs, 3 quarters and full time of clock the whole castle shows. *I don't know if this is what specialks is asking about?*


For F!, I would watch it on Sunday since it will be a less crowded day than Friday and Saturday. Another tip good tip is to watch the fireworks on Sunday from the Hub and than after the fireworks go over to the ROA for the 2nd show of F!. So you can get two things done in one night if you can stay up that late. 

For WoC, if you order the picnics online I would do Thursday for WoC since it is only one show a night and is not a very crowded day. You can also do WoC on Friday, Saturday or Sunday because of having two shows. If you don't pre-order the picnic online, you can always order it at the park and get the 2nd show on those nights.

The good thing about the fireworks is that you can see it any time during your visit. But the firework show can be canceled by high winds. So almost any days of your trip is a good day to see the fireworks. I would also check really close to the weather to see if it is calm or windy on those nights. The fireworks start very early on the weekdays than the weekends since the weekdays start around 7:30 and Friday -Sunday starts at 8:40.

I would do Knotts in the middle of the trip instead of being first or last. I would think that Friday would be a nice day to go to Knotts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kylie71

Today will be a Very Exciting day around the Parks!!!
Can't wait for the news and Pics! I'm glued to the thread!!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Hurray for the beiging of the Christmas season!!


----------



## JH87

YAY Holiday season is here!!! 
Looking forward to all the photos!!


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm waiting for photos too


----------



## specialks

mvf-m11c said:


> I'll try to answer part of the questions since I always go that weekend during my trips to DL Sherry. I don't think I am much help but I will give it a shot.
> 
> Are you talking about the characters coming out of IASW when the clock doors open? If this is what you are talking about IASW gets to a specific time during the day like 9:00, 9:15, 9:30, 9:45, 10:00, etc. (for examples) and the characters come out. When the clock reaches the quarters, halfs, 3 quarters and full time of clock the whole castle shows. *I don't know if this is what specialks is asking about?*



Yes this is what I was thinking of.  For some reason we have never seen it happen.



mvf-m11c said:


> For F!, I would watch it on Sunday since it will be a less crowded day than Friday and Saturday. Another tip good tip is to watch the fireworks on Sunday from the Hub and than after the fireworks go over to the ROA for the 2nd show of F!. So you can get two things done in one night if you can stay up that late.



Because we have 2 little girls we can normally only manage one nightly entertainment before they are ready to hit the hay.  Thanks for the advice on Sunday -- I think that makes sense and I will pencil it in.



mvf-m11c said:


> For WoC, if you order the picnics online I would do Thursday for WoC since it is only one show a night and is not a very crowded day. You can also do WoC on Friday, Saturday or Sunday because of having two shows. If you don't pre-order the picnic online, you can always order it at the park and get the 2nd show on those nights.



We were planning on doing the picnics.  I was thinking Wed or Thurs for that.  So your info solidifies that idea.  I had also considered Monday the 13th but I was worried since DLR closes early for CMP it might cause an influx of people to WOC that night.



mvf-m11c said:


> The good thing about the fireworks is that you can see it any time during your visit. But the firework show can be canceled by high winds. So almost any days of your trip is a good day to see the fireworks. I would also check really close to the weather to see if it is calm or windy on those nights. The fireworks start very early on the weekdays than the weekends since the weekdays start around 7:30 and Friday -Sunday starts at 8:40.



Good tip -- we might want to try to see them early in our trip so if they get canceled we can re-plan.



mvf-m11c said:


> I would do Knotts in the middle of the trip instead of being first or last. I would think that Friday would be a nice day to go to Knotts.



We never like to open or close it but I always worried about hearing that Knotts can be a little busy on the weekends and not as well 'controlled' as Disney.  Friday looks like it would work out well -- especially if we have just watched WOC and had our Disney fix. 

Thanks Brett for all the great info!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Your welcome specialks. 

Hope you and your family have a magical time during your Holiday trip. 


Can't wait to see all the Holiday photos for this year.


----------



## FlameGirl

13 days for us...woo!  Hard to believe it's almost here since we've been planning for almost a year.  It's all my daughter can talk about.


----------



## lapdwife

kylie71 said:


> Today will be a Very Exciting day around the Parks!!!
> Can't wait for the news and Pics! I'm glued to the thread!!!




We're still in bed, but the camera's charged and I'm excited to see the tree and my favorite parade of all time.  Sounds like my little monkey isn't interested in fireworks, so we're just going to go early and do the daytime parade.


----------



## tdashgirl

lapdwife said:


> We're still in bed, but the camera's charged and I'm excited to see the tree and my favorite parade of all time.  Sounds like my little monkey isn't interested in fireworks, so we're just going to go early and do the daytime parade.


Have a great time


----------



## Goofy_Mom

lapdwife said:


> We're still in bed, but the camera's charged and I'm excited to see the tree and my favorite parade of all time.  Sounds like my *little monkey *isn't interested in fireworks, so we're just going to go early and do the daytime parade.



I laughed when I saw this, I call my DS the same thing


----------



## SueTGGR

Goofy_Mom said:


> I laughed when I saw this, I call my DS the same thing


Me too! But he is 10 and is telling me I can't call him anything like that anymore.


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> Oooooh!!!  Starbucks has Peppermint Mocha Ice Cream?  Yum!  I've never seen that before.  I wonder if they sell that in my local stores.  I have to have some - I do adore those blended peppermint mochas that they serve, so the ice cream must be delicious!


Just got back from Safeway and they don't have it, yet.  But I will keep looking Another store we have in town is also owned by Raley's I will look there later.


----------



## ashley17

I'm leaving Sunday and will be back on the 26th with tons of photos I'm sure.
I'm going to school for photography and have been practicing with my DSLR since my last trip. Hopefully I'll get a bunch of great shots to share


----------



## tksbaskets

Peppermint Mocha???  YUMMO.  Let's see if I have better luck in Michigan!


----------



## Mexikolla

Can't wait for the pics to start rolling in! 

Question... will there be threads dedicated to the various "quests". I am really looking forward to taking part in Tree Quest  

I'm not sure if I'll have enough $ to participate in Treat Quest but I WILL be getting the Peppermint Pot Cake FOR SURE (fingers crossed) 

We've been to DLR when its Christmas-time and when it's "just" normal DLR and Disneyand at Christmas is like taking Disney Magic and multiplying it by 100! 

...and that's saying something, because I am not a Christmas-y person, if it wasn't for the kids I wouldn't decorate at all.

 Disneyland at Christmas Time!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Mexikolla said:


> Can't wait for the pics to start rolling in!
> 
> *Question... will there be threads dedicated to the various "quests". I am really looking forward to taking part in Tree Quest  *
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll have enough $ to participate in Treat Quest but I WILL be getting the Peppermint Pot Cake FOR SURE (fingers crossed)
> 
> We've been to DLR when its Christmas-time and when it's "just" normal DLR and Disneyand at Christmas is like taking Disney Magic and multiplying it by 100!
> 
> ...and that's saying something, because I am not a Christmas-y person, if it wasn't for the kids I wouldn't decorate at all.
> 
> Disneyland at Christmas Time!!!



No separate threads for the various "Quests."  It's just an informal thing we are doing this year - I don't know how many folks will actually embark on any real quests.  I want to keep everything in this superthread or in "Disney at Christmas, Part 2" (when I start that thread, which will be soon).  That way, everything will be in one place - in the Christmas superthread - and will be part of the main Info sticky at the top of the page, year-round.

So any "Quest" photos you have, just post them here or in Disney at Christmas, Part 2 when that starts!


----------



## BunnieGene

How have I missed this thread? I've been hanging out on the GCH info thread, but this one is awesome too


----------



## Sherry E

BunnieGene said:


> How have I missed this thread? I've been hanging out on the GCH info thread, but this one is awesome too



Better late than never, BunnieGene!  Wlecome aboard!  This thread has been popular since last year, and it has ebbed and flowed in activity.  There are some fantastic photos sprinkled throughout the thread, and we will be getting more!

_________________________________________

In Holiday News:

Over on Ariel224's holiday tour thread, one of our DIS'ers just posted that a CM told her her that the tour is NO LONGER including the parade seats as part of the tour package!!  They changed it this year!

If that's the case and the CM is correct (and some CM's are wrong), I think many folks will be ticked off - the seats for the parade are one of the main perks of that tour.  If they are still charging the same amount of money for the tour and yet removing a main draw, that seems very unfair.

I had a hunch that there would be some issues with the holiday tour and the parade next year or in 2012, if the rumors are true of a Very Merry Christmas Party coming to Disneyland.  The parade would be a party exclusive, we assume, and would have to be removed from the tour.

But there is no party this year - why would they take away the parade seats now?


----------



## tksbaskets

YIKES this is NOT a good change for the tour.  

For my family one of the only reasons my men and I saw the parade was because of the excellent seats on the tour.  No way my adult sons would have sat for an hour waiting for a parade.  Now they probably would have let me sit and hold spots....


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> In Holiday News:
> 
> Over on Ariel224's holiday tour thread, one of our DIS'ers just posted that a CM told her her that the tour is NO LONGER including the parade seats as part of the tour package!!  They changed it this year!
> 
> If that's the case and the CM is correct (and some CM's are wrong), I think many folks will be ticked off - the seats for the parade are one of the main perks of that tour.  If they are still charging the same amount of money for the tour and yet removing a main draw, that seems very unfair.
> 
> I had a hunch that there would be some issues with the holiday tour and the parade next year or in 2012, if the rumors are true of a Very Merry Christmas Party coming to Disneyland.  The parade would be a party exclusive, we assume, and would have to be removed from the tour.
> 
> But there is no party this year - why would they take away the parade seats now?



Wow that is kind of surprising to hear that the seating for the Holiday tour is no longer included. That is one of the main reason why I did the Holiday tour last year was to get a reserved seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. Just like you Sherry, I am wondering why they didn't announce it until the official day of the Holiday season? This does not make any sense.


----------



## NewbieMouse

I just called and spoke to a CM who said the tour still included the parade seating. I said I had heard it had been changed this year and she said that wasn't the case. When I asked her what it included, she mentioned what we know (HM, IASWH, celebrations around the world story, hot chocolate and gingerbread man with keepsake when you sit down for the parade). I confirmed it was seated, preferred viewing. 

Maybe the other posted just got a misinformed CM?  I know we definitely wouldn't do it if the parade seating were not included.


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I just called and spoke to a CM who said the tour still included the parade seating. I said I had heard it had been changed this year and she said that wasn't the case. When I asked her what it included, she mentioned what we know (HM, IASWH, celebrations around the world story, hot chocolate and gingerbread man with keepsake when you sit down for the parade). I confirmed it was seated, preferred viewing.
> 
> Maybe the other posted just got a misinformed CM?  I know we definitely wouldn't do it if the parade seating were not included.



I'm hoping the CM you got is correct!  Sometimes you can get a totally different answer from another CM (I was told info yesterday by a CM in Reservations that was the complete opposite of what another Reservations CM told me a few weeks ago).

Again, I can see where the parade would be removed from the tour when and IF a Christmas Party makes its way into DL next year, and the parade is suddenly a party exclusive.  Chances are they would not include the parade on the tour if they were trying to get people to buy party tickets and using the parade as a draw for that.

But to remove the parade from the tour this year makes no sense.


----------



## tksbaskets

Good news:
Just got off the phone with cast member Irene at DL tours and she assures me that the Holiday Time at Disneyland does indeed include VIP seating for the parade.

Other details:
Two tours/day.  Noon and 3 pm.

Hot cocoa, gingerbread, other treats.  Special keepsake at the end.  Priority admission to ISAWH and Haunted Mansion Holiday.

20% off for Disney Visa and AP holder.

The 10 minute wait on-hold was worth the happy info!


----------



## tksbaskets

ROTFL  I see NewbieMouse was probably why I was on hold - they were talking to the CM too 

Glad we both got the same positive information!


----------



## NewbieMouse

tksbaskets said:


> ROTFL  I see NewbieMouse was probably why I was on hold - they were talking to the CM too
> 
> Glad we both got the same positive information!



I'm sure they know when something like that happens on the boards - they get a flood of calls all of a sudden with the same question!


----------



## tksbaskets

NewbieMouse said:


> I'm sure they know when something like that happens on the boards - they get a flood of calls all of a sudden with the same question!



Like wildfire!


----------



## lapdwife

There's nothing otside of Candy Palace about the candy canes. Its crazy busy so were doing pics and parade then leaving. Any pic requests?  Ill keep checking in


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so after the mini-heart attack about the parade seating, thanks for clearing it up! That was one of the big selling points for us to take the tour.

I am so ready for December to get here. This weekend and the next couple weeks are going to be hairy, so i will definitely NEED a vacation when Dec. 2 finally arrives!! Although how my trip has gotten to be less than 3 weeks away escapes me!

Looking forward to some great photos from the early visitors!

PHXscuba


----------



## Funball

*sigh* i gotta keep up with this thread!! ok what did i miss?


----------



## Mexikolla

Please forgive me on this one.....

what is this tour you are speaking of? where can I get more info? 

TIA


----------



## kylie71

LAPDW, Please the Mainstreet Christmas Tree!, The windows along Mainstreet, NOLS!!
Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Sherry E

Mexikolla said:


> Please forgive me on this one.....
> 
> what is this tour you are speaking of? where can I get more info?
> 
> TIA



Mexikolla - this is a special holiday tour (it begins today and runs until the New Year, I believe).  We have many folks on this thread who have done the tour - including tksbaskets, mvf-m11c, etc.  I'm sure they'd be happy to give more details, as they are chock full of information!

Basically, you listen to Christmas carols while you walk around, you get special Disneyland holiday-related trivia and info from your guide, you get priority seating on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, you get reserved seats for the holiday parade, you get a sample of holiday fudge, you get a gingerbread cookie with red mouse ears and a cup of hot cocoa while you view the parade, and I think they still give souvenir pins away as well.

Here is a thread by Ariel224 that may clue you in a bit more:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2575310


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Mexikolla - this is a special holiday tour (it begins today and runs until the New Year, I believe).  We have many folks on this thread who have done the tour - including tksbaskets, mvf-m11c, etc.  I'm sure they'd be happy to give more details, as they are chock full of information!
> 
> Basically, you listen to Christmas carols while you walk around, you get special Disneyland holiday-related trivia and info from your guide, you get priority seating on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, you get reserved seats for the holiday parade, you get a sample of holiday fudge, you get a gingerbread cookie with red mouse ears and a cup of hot cocoa while you view the parade, and I think they still give souvenir pins away as well.
> 
> Here is a thread by Ariel224 that may clue you in a bit more:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2575310



Just like what Sherry, the Holiday tour is a great way to enjoy the Holiday season at DL. You really got all the details on the tour of which I would have said Sherry.  Also our Tour guide CM taught us how to say Merry Christmas in different countries languages. They do give you a collectible pin after the tour is completed. Last year for the 2009 tour, we got a Donald Duck & Daisy Holiday pin which was great.

Here is my saying on the Holiday tour that I had did last year on my TR in December 2009.


mvf-m11c said:


> After lunch, we did a couple of different rides until we head over to the Tour booth for our 1pm Holiday Tour. It was so exciting for the both of us since this will our first time to do a tour in Disneyland. Our CM guide was a nice young lady name Cassie. We had around 13 people in our group and we were in the third group at 1pm. During the first part of the trip, our CM talked about the decorations and the history of the holiday season on Main Street. We got to have free samples at the Candy store on Main Street, some of us got chocolate fudge, i picked the pumpkin. When we head over to the  Reindeer Round-up, our CM was teaching all of us to say Merry Christmas in different country languages. We got to see the Holiday turkey and the reindeers. After that we head over to NOS and went on the HMH with all the other groups. It was so exciting to see the HMH especially during the dining area in HMH, it had a spinning gingerbread carousel with the jack and zero and different ghost on it. After we got off the HMH, we head over to NOS Railroad Station and got on the train to Mickey Toontown  Station. We got to ride on C.K. Holliday with the Holiday 5 car set along with the Lilly Belle. When we got off the train, our group went over to IASWH. Our tour group got to get onto one boat, our guide went along with us for the ride and talked about the different holiday cultures from other countries.  It was great to see all the decorations inside IASWH. When we got off, we head over to Mickey's Toontown to get our holiday souvenir cup and a gingerbread man. Then we head over to our premium seating for the Christmas Fantasy Parade right across from IASWH. We were in the second row, but we were close to the gates when the parade comes out. It was exciting to see the parade, especially with Pooh and Tigger riding in their sleds. It was kind of funny to see Eeyore pulling his sled. It was the same as the last years parade with the additions of Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore. When the parade was over, we said thank you to Cassie for being a great tour guide.


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> Mexikolla - this is a special holiday tour (it begins today and runs until the New Year, I believe).  We have many folks on this thread who have done the tour - including tksbaskets, mvf-m11c, etc.  I'm sure they'd be happy to give more details, as they are chock full of information!
> 
> Basically, you listen to Christmas carols while you walk around, you get special Disneyland holiday-related trivia and info from your guide, you get priority seating on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, you get reserved seats for the holiday parade, you get a sample of holiday fudge, you get a gingerbread cookie with red mouse ears and a cup of hot cocoa while you view the parade, and I think they still give souvenir pins away as well.
> 
> Here is a thread by Ariel224 that may clue you in a bit more:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2575310



You hit it right on the head, Sherry. We did it in 2008 & it was great. I still love thinking about sitting eating the wonderful gingerbread with hot chocolate, waiting for the parade to go by. Here is a picture from our seats & you can see we were right across the way from IASW:


----------



## Mexikolla

Thank You so much, you guys are always so helpful in making our trips to DLR memorable. I feel like without this board we would be walking around, overwhelmed, dragging our kids around after they've had enough "trying to get our money's worth".

Instead we really do have a fantastic relaxed time


----------



## funatdisney

Finally, the Holiday Season is in full swing at DLR. Well I am so excited to see any new pics and reading the reports folks post.

We have a trip planned for Dec. 3 to Dec 5. Well, DD(12) birthday is Nov 28. I asked her what she would like to do for birthday. She would like to go to DL on the 28th with a friend. Looks like I'm heading to DL on Thanksgiving weekend. Of course, my time and energy will be dedicated to two 13 year olds, but I take it. I usually let my DD and her friend go on the rides by themselves, I can take pictures and look around when they go on the rides. That means I will be going to DLR twice in one week! It should be fun.


----------



## amamax2

funatdisney said:


> That means I will be going to DLR twice in one week! It should be fun.



WooHoo!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks, amamax2. I am excited to go, It will be hectic, but in a good way.


----------



## lapdwife

I took 128 pictures today. Ill sift through them tonight and see what's worth sharing. So happy for the Christmas parade. One poor little snowflake fell and landed flat on her back. My little one declared on the way home we need to put our tree up. LOL


----------



## scrappinbear78

Poor snowflake   That has to be so emberassing...even though they are in costume, they are trying their hardest to make it perfect and magical.  Hope the snowflake isn't too broken and sore tomorrow.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## kylie71

Thanks!!! Yippeee I cannot wait to see your pics!
I love the Christmas Fantasy Parade. I haven't seen it in 10 years!
The Rudolphs with the bells are my fave!
I'm thinking of pulling out my Kenny G, Christmas CD's this weekend! This thread really gets you in the mood!


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> I took 128 pictures today. Ill sift through them tonight and see what's worth sharing. So happy for the Christmas parade. One poor little snowflake fell and landed flat on her back. My little one declared on the way home we need to put our tree up. LOL



lapdwife - I have a question for you.  Did it feel Christmasy to you in DLR today?  I mean, aside from all the decorations being up, did it seem like Christmas was in the air?  The reason I ask is because I haven't been to DLR for the holiday season in November in 9 years - and at that time, we went over Thanksgiving weekend so it felt pretty holiday-ish by that point.  Before that 2001 trip and ever since that trip, though, I've been used to going to DLR in December when it is definitely Christmasy!  I just wonder if November feels less Christmasy or equally as Christmasy as December does at DLR.  (I'll find out myself this weekend, but I wonder...)

Given that it was a warm day in SoCal today and the skies were crystal blue, it wasn't seeming very holiday-esque to me.  It felt like summer.  Of course, it is getting quite chilly in the evenings now but the daytime still feels like beach weather!  This weekend is supposed to alternately be warm, windy and very cold at night!

I guess I wonder if I will be able to buy into the idea of the Nighttime Winter Castle being covered in 'icicles' when it is warm outside, or if I buy into it more when it's a cold evening where I have to bundle up in a coat and scarf and sweater!


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> I guess I wonder if I will be able to buy into the idea of the Nighttime Winter Castle being covered in 'icicles' when it is warm outside, or if I buy into it more when it's a cold evening where I have to bundle up in a coat and scarf and sweater!




It was 82 when we got there at 11 this morning.  My almost 6 year old says "I wonder if the snow is melting".  I replied with a huh?  He was worried about the snow on the castle!!  He did check it later in the day and declared, yep it's melting.   

The only time I really felt Christmasy was during the parade.  I personally didn't feel that 'magic' yet.  Loved every minute of it, though!


----------



## lapdwife




----------



## lapdwife




----------



## lapdwife

Of course someone walked in the shot...


----------



## Funball

OHHH finally!!

thank you LAPDWIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, lapdwife, for the wonderful photos!  Interesting to see what the crowds look like as well.  And thank you for your honest opinion on whether it felt Christmasy at DLR yet.  I had a feeling I would probably not get the full magic thing yet either, given that the weather is just so odd and un-holiday-ish.  I think it needs to be December (or at least later in November) for it to truly be Christmas-like to me! 


For Kylie71, after you're done enjoying lapdwife's photos, here is a link to a blog on Micechat from today, with lots and lots of photos from both parks:

http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/in...iday-hoedown-disneyland-knotts-universal.html


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, lapdwife, for the wonderful photos!  Interesting to see what the crowds look like as well.[/url]




 We had a fun day.  I took more crowd pics, but figured I'd end up boring everyone.  The line for Pirates went all the way to French Market and zig zagged there.  I had to snap a pic of it since I'd never seen it like that.  We got our spot for the 2:30 parade at 1 and I'm glad we did.


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> We had a fun day.  I took more crowd pics, but figured I'd end up boring everyone.  The line for Pirates went all the way to French Market and zig zagged there.  I had to snap a pic of it since I'd never seen it like that.  We got our spot for the 2:30 parade at 1 and I'm glad we did.



Hmmm....the zig zagging of the Pirates line sounds very much like what that same line was like in December last year...but that was the weekend immediately before Christmas, not the second weekend in November!  It was weird because I went to DLR on the same exact pre-Christmas weekend in December 3 years in a row (2007 - 2009), and for some reason, last year the crowds just seemed to have increased enormously from the year prior.  I would say that in 2007 and 2008, the pre-Christmas weekend crowds were substantial but not oppressive.  However, last year, in my opinion, felt a whole lot more crowded to me and it was bordering on oppressive (and very daunting) in some areas.  When it was finally revealed in January of this year that 2009 was the busiest holiday season DLR had seen in 10 years, that made total sense to me because I could definitely notice an increase from 2008 to 2009.

In any case, the POTC line was zig zagging all over the place last year - it was longer than I had seen it since the early '90s or late '80s - before they found a way to speed things along.  Of course, I knew that the POTC line moved fast no matter how bad it looked so I got in it anyway and it was fine, but the fact that it was twisting around to areas it I had not seen it reach in ages was bizarre to me.  Plus, DL reached capacity early on that day last year.  The line for HMH was 45 minutes long before 11:00 a.m. - very different from what it was like in 2008.

So this makes me wonder - since you said that the POTC line was zig zagging today - if this is going to be another record-breaking holiday season at DLR, maybe even toppling last year's numbers.  It's almost beginning to seem like there are no 'slower' times of year anymore.  It's either mega crowded when people don't expect it to be or it's quiet when people expect crowds.  And if it's uncrowded at one point in a year, you can't count on it being uncrowded again at that same exact point the following year.


----------



## kylie71

Thanks LAPDWIFE!! Those are Amazing pics!!
It looks so warm,,, not exactly the fireplace weather we have here in Reno!

Sherry E, Thanks for the Micechat link. Please delete the thread titled: Christmas Tree, my sister started it, and didn't know to look here for the pics!


----------



## amamax2

Thanks you lapdwife!!!!  Excellent pictures and I am so excited to see them all.

I know if you said it didn't feel Christmasy there, but I'm feeling awfully Christmasy looking at the picture.  I cannot wait to get there.

And Sherry, yay, our first two trees for the Tree Quest!!!  Early bird kudos to lapdwife.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Thanks you lapdwife!!!!  Excellent pictures and I am so excited to see them all.
> 
> I know if you said it didn't feel Christmasy there, but I'm feeling awfully Christmasy looking at the picture.  I cannot wait to get there.
> 
> And Sherry, yay, our first two trees for the Tree Quest!!!  Early bird kudos to lapdwife.



Yes, lapdwife got the Tree Quest underway, indeed.  Well, technically, Funball got the Tree Quest underway with the DCA tree, but lapdwife's photos are the first two tree photos since the season officially began!!


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> Yes, lapdwife got the Tree Quest underway, indeed.  Well, technically, Funball got the Tree Quest underway with the DCA tree, but lapdwife's photos are the first two tree photos since the season officially began!!




Do you want me to add the "Coke" tree or let someone else?


----------



## Rachael Q

uneekstylez said:


> Where did you get the Disney Kinder Eggs?



I got them at Michaels Craft Store. I've also seen them at Toys R Us. I don't think they are sold in the US.  It's something to do with the toy inside being dangerous.


----------



## Funball

please add coke tree!! please!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures lapwife. 

Can't wait until we get more and more pics on this thread.


----------



## tdashgirl

Thank you Stephanie for the photos


----------



## Rachael Q

Stephanie, great photos. Thank you.  There is still another month until our trip.  I want it to be tomorrow!


----------



## lapdwife

I don't know if I was crooked or the tree  I was trying to stay off that dirty floor, though.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

My little sister was there today as well.  I asked about the popcorn buckets, she said she hadn't seen any and the ones she did see were Nightmare Before Christmas. (I'll post this on the bucket thread, too)


----------



## smiley_face2

Has no one had a chance to read the sheet posted beside the cashier inside Candy Palace to find out about the candy canes?


----------



## lapdwife

smiley_face2 said:


> Has no one had a chance to read the sheet posted beside the cashier inside Candy Palace to find out about the candy canes?




I specifically went looking for it today and didn't find anything.  

I also went looking for the popcorn buckets and all they had were some that said "Holidays" on them.  My little guy didn't understand why we weren't still buying popcorn....


----------



## smiley_face2

lapdwife said:


> I specifically went looking for it today and didn't find anything.
> 
> I also went looking for the popcorn buckets and all they had were some that said "Holidays" on them.  *My little guy didn't understand why we weren't still buying popcorn.*...



aw! lol.... next time! 
Someone posted the sheet was taped beside a till inside the store. Maybe they will post later about it. I don't have a phone book to look up the individual numbers in Disneyland, I'm not sure if Candy Palace has their own number like some of the stores do, otherwise I would just call and ask them. I'm guessing the main Disneyland number would be able to either transfer you or give you the number though....I'll try this in a bit, when hubby's not listening or he'll think I'm completely crazy!! lol....
Beautiful pictures by the way!!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

DisneyParkFan said:


> Ah, another school teacher!   I could and will say ditto to your list except I am going in 13 days.  I better start packing and getting those lesson plans ready for the substitute.



Yes, another school teacher.  Honestly, if I'd known I would be teaching 1st grade this year, I probably wouldn't have planned it when I can't be there.  Sub plans are a nightmare for 1st grade.  What grade do you teach?  I LOVE my job!!!!!!!
~mm


----------



## summer0407

Park was at full capacity today I cannot believe that. I saw some amazing pictures I cannot wait for our trip my excitement is boiling over. Is it really bad that I am way more excited then my kids? I have kind of kept them in the dark as far as photos and what not I want them to experience it first hand. They have seen some photos but not to much. Trip is less then a month awaw now


----------



## funatdisney

Yeah!! Some pictures from the first day of the holiday season at DLR. Thank you Stephanie! What a treat to be able to see the first holiday parade of the year.


----------



## funatdisney

summer0407 said:


> Park was at full capacity today I cannot believe that.



Oh I can. I bet lots of people had a four day weekend this week.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

We are on our way!!!! We did choose to get bumped from our flights though, so we wont be getting in this afternoon, wont get in till 8pm tonight - its okay we got compensated very nicely!!!

Sooooo, do you think we should  take sunday as our day off and go mon, tues, wed and fri for our 4 days (thurs is the day of my conference)????? I do want to see fantasmic, but was thinking we could switch that to friday night?

We wanted some time to stop at target/walmart to get some breakfast stuff for the room - will it be crowded on sunday? should we go ahead, run our errands and then go into the park on sunday????

dont know the best plan!!! HELP!!!


----------



## JH87

Stephanie thanks for those pictures!!!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Yes, lapdwife got the Tree Quest underway, indeed.  Well, technically, Funball got the Tree Quest underway with the DCA tree, but lapdwife's photos are the first two tree photos since the season officially began!!



Yes, I suddenly woke up in the middle of the night and realized my mistake - sorry Funball!!!


----------



## amamax2

lapdwife said:


> Do you want me to add the "Coke" tree or let someone else?



Please, everyone, post ALL pictures!  We want to see everything and everyone's perspective.  As Sherry often says, even if you think someone else has posted the same picture, it isn't really the same.  It has each person's unique view and style.  And if you are reading this thread, you know how obsessed we all are with seeing pictures.  




funatdisney said:


> Oh I can. I bet lots of people had a four day weekend this week.



I had forgotten about that!  A friend who goes every year on this Friday told me they weren't going this year because their school district gave them both the Thursday and Friday off, so they figured it would be crowded.  Plus, of course, the first day of the Holiday season.....



billwendy said:


> Sooooo, do you think we should  take sunday as our day off and go mon, tues, wed and fri for our 4 days (thurs is the day of my conference)????? I do want to see fantasmic, but was thinking we could switch that to friday night?!



That is a real tough one!  I'm tempted to say stick to your original plan and hope many of the four-day weekend crowd leaves Sun afternoon...I do think Friday will be very crowded.  Friday afternoon/evenings are generally crowded.  Hopefully others will pipe in here with some opinions.


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> That is a real tough one!  I'm tempted to say stick to your original plan and hope many of the four-day weekend crowd leaves Sun afternoon...I do think Friday will be very crowded.  Friday afternoon/evenings are generally crowded.  Hopefully others will pipe in here with some opinions.



I agree with amamax2 that you (billwendy) should go with your original plan and go on Sunday since most the people who were there this weekend will most likely leave on Sunday. It will be less crowded tomorrow than this upcoming Friday.


----------



## Janell

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> We are on our way!!!! We did choose to get bumped from our flights though, so we wont be getting in this afternoon, wont get in till 8pm tonight - its okay we got compensated very nicely!!!
> 
> Sooooo, do you think we should  take sunday as our day off and go mon, tues, wed and fri for our 4 days (thurs is the day of my conference)????? I do want to see fantasmic, but was thinking we could switch that to friday night?
> 
> We wanted some time to stop at target/walmart to get some breakfast stuff for the room - will it be crowded on sunday? should we go ahead, run our errands and then go into the park on sunday????
> 
> dont know the best plan!!! HELP!!!



I would skip Sunday because I think there are no black out days for aps on that day.  And my guess is the park will be busy. It usually is but with the holiday season just starting I'm guessing the ap will come out while they can.  I read on another board that DL hit capacity yesterday.  I'm not sure how true that is.  So you just don't know from day to day this time of year.

If it's busy when you are there, get FP all morning, save them till the afternoon evening.  And get to the parks when they open.  You will have a lot of fun.  Haves safe trip


----------



## specialks

Okay, another scheduling question for all you Christmas time experts...

I just found out that Knotts is doing a Toy Drive during our visit (Dec 4-19).  Of course, I found this out after I already pre-purchased our tickets online .  So my question is this:
Should we go to Knotts on Thursday instead of Friday and then go to DLR on Friday?  We had planned to use our MM admission on that Thursday because we normally can't get up early enough to use it on the weekends.  I am worried that Knotts will be much busier on Friday than Thursday with the free admission ($15) promo.  But, I don't know if it will be that busy to warrant missing a weekday at DLR.  Our trip to Knotts last year was so great because there was no one there and we went straight on whichever rides we wanted.

Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## Ariel224

The crowds yesterday were crazy.  Given that I didn't really have a plan for day 1 and everyone wanted to sleep in, we got there later than opening.  It was frustrating.  Then the rumor on here about the Holiday Tour not including parade seating got started, which added to my stress until I saw for myself that the 2:30 parade had the reserved seating setup.

We ended up leaving the park at 4:00 and letting the kids swim for a couple of hours.  Headed back about 7:30 and got a spot on the back on Main St for fireworks.  It wasn't until then that DL seemed Christmasy or even magical to me.

After fireworks, Grandma took the exhausted little kids back to the hotel, and DD9 and I got to use FPs for Indy and BTMRR.  We jumped into a spot literally at the last moment for the 10:15 Fantasmic! and then walked right onto Pirates after F!  The park seemed to really clear out after the fireworks were over.

DD9 and I used our MM this morning.  The cool crispness in the air really helps with the Christmasy atmosphere.  Once it warms up, that feeling kind of gets lost.  

It will be interesting to see what the crowds are like today.  Thankfully, our Holiday Tour is this afternoon!


----------



## amamax2

I have been looking for that promotion at Knotts, but hadn't seen it yet!

A friend has gone before during the week for that promotion and she it is generally not busy, so probably either day would be fine.

I do not know if Knotts is like DL, where locals show up Friday afternoon/evening.  , but if that case, you would get that at either park.  

IMO, the promotion would probably more likely affect the weekends, where people can get a whole day at the park.  Many people do not want to pull their kids out of school/miss work so close to the holidays, which is why they run the promotion when they do.  I am hoping to take my family during this promotion (we haven't been to Knotts in 10 years), so I am hoping my reasoning is sound, lol.

If you can get up for the MM at DL on Thurs, I would not miss that.  It is a great time at DL.


----------



## Funball

i wont get photos till tomorrow!! but i will try i love the castle and the tree at this time!

..and umm its going *to* be busy this weekend i am sure.. as christmas time is now started at DLR. so i am sure sunday and saturday will be a mad house...either way if you go to for rides. dont forget your fast passess!!!


----------



## DizDragonfly

Mouseplanet just posted on Facebook:


> *A  MousePlanet reader just sent us confirmation from Disneyland about the  2010 Candlelight Procession. The event is confirmed for December 4th  & 5th; show times are at
> 5:30 p.m. and 8:00 p.m. each night. Tom  Skerrit is the narrator both nights. Unfortunately Disney is not  offering ANY dining packages this year.*


----------



## azax456

I am also going to Knott's during that time.  We are going Dec 8-10 (Wed-Fri) with one day at each DL/DCA and Knotts.  We have been trying to figure out what days to each park to maximize our time with lowest crowds.  We already get in free with the police discount so that wont be a problem.  Has anyone gone in early December who can help us figure out what is best.  Is there a difference in crows at Knott's from Wed/Thurs to Friday?  Thanks!


----------



## Janell

I live very closes to DLR, have a PAP and use to be a CM. Sundays is typically the busys day of the week for DL.  Due to DLR is a locals park, where WDW more guest are from out of town.  All AP are not blocked on Sundays where Saturdays only PAP aren't blocked.  Friday mornings to mid afternoons are less crowded (then Sunday).  When locals get off work, then the park tends to get more crowded.  I see a lot more local APs going these next few weekends due to the holiday decor is up and they are not blocked out, where soon they will be blocked out.  So they need to see it while they can.


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

DizDragonfly said:


> Mouseplanet just posted on Facebook:



Thank You!! Thank You!! for posting that!!


----------



## ConnieB

Janell said:


> I live very closes to DLR, have a PAP and use to be a CM. Sundays is typically the busys day of the week for DL.  Due to DLR is a locals park, where WDW more guest are from out of town.  All AP are not blocked on Sundays where Saturdays only PAP aren't blocked.  Friday mornings to mid afternoons are less crowded (then Sunday).  When locals get off work, then the park tends to get more crowded.  I see a lot more local APs going these next few weekends due to the holiday decor is up and they are not blocked out, where soon they will be blocked out.  So they need to see it while they can.



According to the Disneyland calendar Saturday and Sundays in December are both blocked for SoCal Select.  Only Saturdays for SoCal. 

SoCal Select is also blocked from December 17 thru January 2; SoCal from the 18th thru 2nd. 

Deluxe only from December 23 thru January 2nd.


----------



## Torgue

DizDragonfly said:


> Mouseplanet just posted on Facebook:



We arrive on Dec. 4th and were planning on getting to the park around 4:00. Will it be really crowded for the Processional? How long does each last? Thinking about going to DCA instead. We would love to see the Processional  but don't want to fight a crazy crowd for a good seat. Do people leave after the first one so maybe we can grab a good spot?


----------



## lapdwife

11/26+30 12/9+11+13+17+21+24+29

Hubby just found the dates. I must be too blonde.


----------



## lapdwife

Sorry, sitting on Main St. Those are the candy cane dates.


----------



## pbbecker

Our first day at DL is Nov. 30th so I would love to see the candy cane making! what time and where exactly is it at? Any info would be appreciated very much!

Thanks, Phoebe 

p.s. I love this thread!


----------



## specialks

Wow, 3 of those dates are when we are there including our planned MM day.  I personally don't plan on trying to wait to get them (just can't justify missing out on all the rides & characters in the morning to wait for candy canes no matter how awesome they are). But we might be able to at least peek in at some point and watch them being made.  
I am hoping that it will take a few people from the MM crowds and allow us to cram even more into our first hour.   Thanks lapdwife for getting the dates!


----------



## smiley_face2

lapdwife said:


> 11/26+30 12/9+11+13+17+21+24+29
> 
> Hubby just found the dates. I must be too blonde.



 Thankyou!!! I'm so glad Tues. Nov. 30th is one of the candycane days, I was dreading it being Sat. Dec. 4th when the big sale in world of Disney was on, and the day of the candlelight processional, and there will be 10million people in the park...  Thanks again for finding this for us all!!


----------



## ConnieB

Torgue said:


> We arrive on Dec. 4th and were planning on getting to the park around 4:00. Will it be really crowded for the Processional? How long does each last? Thinking about going to DCA instead. We would love to see the Processional  but don't want to fight a crazy crowd for a good seat. Do people leave after the first one so maybe we can grab a good spot?



Yes, Main Street gets totally crazy for the Candlelight Processional.  WIth the first show starting at 5:30, you will be arriving just as everyone is starting to find their places along Main Street.   As I recall it lasts just over an hour....so about the time the first show is letting out, people planning to grab a spot for the second show will be starting up as well. 

You'll have to judge when you arrive at 4pm whether you want to go ahead and grab a spot then if it's only just starting to get crazy.....or yes, you'll want to be worming your way in while the earlier crowd is trying to get out for the second show. 

If CP is not really important to you....then DCA is a wise choice.  If you were coming earlier in the day I'd say get to the Lands and away from Main Street before the madness begins....but you'll be arriving right at the start of the madness so you'll have to judge whether it's worth fighting the crowds to get through.   If you are truly there at 4pm and not closer to 4:30, you may have a fighting chance. 

Realize also that this weekend is the big sale at World of Disney in Downtown Disney so that brings in a huge local crowd as well.  Not sure how many of them actually go into the parks......they're there to shop after all, lol....and if you've ever done the sale at WOD you know it's exhausting!  Hupping your packages back to the car and then coming back to the parks might be a bit much, lol.  Or do they have package service, where you can frentically buy all morning and wait to pick up your packages on the way out that evening?  Not sure I'd want to trust my package to the chaos though...it's truly crazy.  Makes Black Friday shopping at the mall look like nothing.


----------



## Sherry E

Hellllllllllllooooooooo, holiday peeps!  I've got a few Tree Quest photos and other photos I will share once I sift through them and separate the decent ones from the ones that are a big blur!  (Most are a big blur!)

Let me just say that a day like yesterday at DLR is why I am glad I have a multi-day DLR trip coming up next month - meaning.... IT.  WAS.  CROWDED.  A one-day trip is not enough for me.  I did not get to all the things that I would want to do in a day when it is not as crowded.  I didn't get into DCA (that will be in December) but I saw the candy cane letters from afar!  I didn't get into the Round-Up, but that will be in December.  I didn't get over into Critter Country.  I didn't get into ToonTown.  I missed a lot - not because the folks I was with would have minded me wandering off.  They were fine with whatever we all wanted to do, but I just couldn't hang with the heavy crowds in some areas of DLR.  Sometimes I have patience for it - when I am well-rested - but when I am running on very little sleep, I can't tackle as much as I want to in those crowds.

If yesterday's day trip was my only holiday trip to DLR this year, I would be frustrated because it was again - like my one-day trip in December last year - way too crowded to do certain things.  I didn't expect to get a lot of photos because it was supposed to be a short trip, but for some reason I was thinking December would be more crowded than November - even on the opening weekend of the holiday season.  I kept saying to people I was with, "Wow!  I can't believe the crowds!  It looks like it could be December!"  It's not even the lines for rides that bother me so much - it's the mobs of people when you are trying to walk from Point A to Point B that frustrate me - just general traffic everywhere you turn.

I see that lapdwife was there yesterday too, from her post about the candy canes - too bad I didn't know she was there, we could have met up (I was with other DIS'ers - Mariezp, Mary Jo, YellowMickeyPonchos and Rtobe...and then later we met up with Circusgirl)!  

Anyway, some quick holiday observations:

1.  I still and always adore IASW Holiday.  Such a beautiful ride, inside and out.  I did not smell peppermint this time but I smelled the IASWH version of gingerbread, which is normally different than the HMH version of gingerbread.

2.  I did not, however, smell any gingerbread in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  I know people have smelled it since it opened in September, but I think the smell wore off a little and they need to refresh it.

3.  Okay, I know I am not going crazy...those gingerbread cookies with Mouse ears (at least the ones in Marceline's) have gotten smaller since I bought a few in 2008.  I didn't get any cookies last year so maybe they were already small.  But between 2008 and now, they have shrunk.  The ones I ate in 2008 were pretty big, hefty cookies, and even though the cookies are still kind of thick now, their waistlines have gotten thinner and a the gingerbread men are a bit shorter.  

4.  The peppermint pot cake (otherwise known as the demitasse dessert) is, as where's_my_prince told us, not available yet.  One of the servers at Carnation told us that they had it but she must have been wrong because we didn't see it anywhere else - not at Plaza Inn, not in Blue Ribbon Bakery, etc.  I think the November 24th date that where's_my_prince gave us is when we will see the pot cake!

5.  The piece of pumpkin yule log that they give you at Plaza Inn is huge!  YellowMickeyPonchos got one and I couldn't believe what a big hunk of it they gave her - but when we get deeper into the holiday season, they will have a chocolate yule log.

6.  If we want to realllllllly make things interesting, let's not only do Tree Quest - let's also do Wreath Quest!!!  I think there may even be more wreaths in DLR than there are trees!!!

7.  New Orleans Square is stilll exquisitely beautiful at night - really, one of the best parts of the holiday season.

8.  I normally don't bother with the parade or the fireworks - but this trip we did both, so I was glad about that because I had the chance to do things I wouldn't ordinarily be doing!  Seeing the holiday parade at night is so much better than in the daytime because some of the floats are just gorgeous and their beauty doesn't really come through in the daytime.

9.  I never get tired of looking at the nighttime Winter Castle!  And I never get tired of hearing different styles of holiday music in the different lands.  That is one of the best things about the holiday season at DLR - the music!

10.  Did I mention that it was CROWDED?


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry, so happy to know you made it to DLR, even  with the crowds. I am wondering that it was crowded because this weekend lots of folks had a four day weekend (taking Friday after Veteran's Day off). That may have made this weekend more crowded than usual. I, for one, was planning on going on Friday, since my kids had the day off from school. I opted to stay and take a horse backing riding lesson instead (awesome day that was). I am glad I choose a day at the ranch.

It will be interesting if they start the season a week later (and not around Veteran's Day) to see if that will have an effect on attendance.

Can't wait for your pictures and to see your inventory of Trees! The wreath idea is a good one. Lets do it.


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> I see that lapdwife was there yesterday too, from her post about the candy canes - too bad I didn't know she was there, we could have met up (I was with other DIS'ers - Mariezp, Mary Jo, YellowMickeyPonchos and Jtobe...and then later we met up with Circusgirl)!




 I'm bummed, wish I'd known!!  Our internet was down all day yesterday and I can only cruise the web so much on my Droid.  It was a last minute light cycle and fireworks trip for us.  Now that Holidays are in full swing, I'm sure we'll make more frequent little trips.  

Hearing you mention the tons of people...last night we're sitting on Main St next to the Indian before fireworks.  Some guy sits next to me literally hip to hip with me.  A big eyed me looks at dh, I say 'he's sitting on me', who in turn tells me to calm down.  I'm ok with the mob, as long as said mob isn't touching me


----------



## amamax2

lapdwife said:


> 11/26+30 12/9+11+13+17+21+24+29




Thanks for the dates!

Wow, so one is a day we are there...didn't think that would happen, and now have to make decisions.  We had planned on DCA that day....

Anyone know if they make them more than once each day?  And if so, is it spaced out, or all the batches in a row?  Any idea the time?  And how long does it take to make  batch?  I couldn't really tell from watching it on YouTube.

Like a pp, I don't really need to buy them, but would be willing to run over to DL to see them being made....


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Sherry, so happy to know you made it to DLR, even  with the crowds. I am wondering that it was crowded because this weekend lots of folks had a four day weekend (taking Friday after Veteran's Day off). That may have made this weekend more crowded than usual. I, for one, was planning on going on Friday, since my kids had the day off from school. I opted to stay and take a horse backing riding lesson instead (awesome day that was). I am glad I choose a day at the ranch.
> 
> It will be interesting if they start the season a week later (and not around Veteran's Day) to see if that will have an effect on attendance.
> 
> Can't wait for your pictures and to see your inventory of Trees! The wreath idea is a good one. Lets do it.



Hi, Liza!  Well, Tree Quest has only begun.  I was only able to get a very. very few tree photos - I didn't make a real aggressive effort because I knew I would be back for my 'real trip' in December.  But I wanted to get a few tree photos while I was there just to show I was paying attention!  I didn't get many photos in general compared to what I know I can do with my little camera, but I got more than I expected to get.  December will be the real crazy camera adventure!

Oh, here is a tip for those who are embarking on Tree Quest - there are two trees in Plaza Inn.  One at one end of the restaurant and one at the other end.  I won't tip everyone off to other trees I saw (because I didn't get photos of them yet) - part of the fun is in the hunt for the trees, and not knowing where you will find them.

But wreaths were everywhere!

I agree - it will be interesting to see if DLR starts its 2011 holiday season on Veterans Day.  For some reason I keep thinking they will not do that, but after seeing yesterday's crowds for a holiday and holiday season opening weekend, I can't help but think they will realize what a money-maker it is for them to get the holidays going as early as possible.  So they may do it then.

I think a day with the horse was probably more therapeutic and restorative than battling the heavy crowds at DLR, Liza!  I think you made a good choice!  Hopefully these crowds will have died down a wee bit by the time you make your December trip!


----------



## amamax2

Yay Sherry!

At least you made it and got your first taste of the Christmas season - I am just hopping up and down with anticipation.  And since you did some things already, it will make that multi-day trip even better.

I do think funatdisney is right and some of the huge crowds is the combination of the opening of the Holiday seasons and the four-day weekenders....

The first time we went and saw Christmas decor, the first day was Nov 7th...I can't remember what year that was..so even earlier than this year, but then they went to later in the month...but like you said, with the crowds, maybe they'll go back to early November.  Of course, back then, they didn't do all the stuff for Halloween, so that may affect the opening date.

Can't wait to see pictures...and I am in for the Wreath Quest, too.  Hey, as long as I am taking pictures.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Oh, here is a tip for those who are embarking on Tree Quest - there are two trees in Plaza Inn.  One at one end of the restaurant and one at the other end.  I won't tip everyone off to other trees I saw (because I didn't get photos of them yet) - part of the fun is in the hunt for the trees, and not knowing where you will find them. But wreaths were everywhere!



Thanks for the tip. I can't wait to begin my Tree Quest. BTW, I am going to take my  DD to DL on her birthday. I will be going on the 28th with two 13 year olds and me!  That is Thanksgiving weekend, so it will be crowded much like or worst than this weekend. We will get there right at opening and take every ride we can! I'm hoping that they will go on the rides by themselves and I can take some pictures while I wait for them.



Sherry E said:


> I agree - it will be interesting to see if DLR starts its 2011 holiday season on Veterans Day.  For some reason I keep thinking they will not do that, but after seeing yesterday's crowds for a holiday and holiday season opening weekend, I can't help but think they will realize what a money-maker it is for them to get the holidays going as early as possible.  So they may do it then.
> 
> I think a day with the horse was probably more therapeutic and restorative than battling the heavy crowds at DLR, Liza!  I think you made a good choice!  Hopefully these crowds will have died down a wee bit by the time you make your December trip!



I tend to agree with you. The potential earnings of including Veteran's Day weekend (it falls on a Friday) may too tempting. 

My trip will be hectic at DLR. I am going the same weekend of the CP and the Dec 4th AP sale. We don't plan on going to the CP (we have attended one in the past), but I will go to the AP sale. It will be nice to just roll out of bed, go to the sale, and lug my loot back to my room. I know how to battle the crowds, and will plan on taking advantage of the early entry and late closing during that weekend.

Yes. next to DL, my horses are very good for my soul, and seeing my DD(15) with horse, Lena, just warms my mother's heart. I am a novice rider, so I need those lessons. Soon I will be riding on my other horse, Pocket.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Glad to hear Sherry that you got to enjoy the Holiday experience at DL the first weekend despite being crowded. Thx for all the quick observation tips when you were at the DLR yesterday.

The Wreath Quest is also another great idea of doing another game at DL during our Tree Quest. So I am inthe Wreath Quest as well as the Tree Quest and all the ride vehicle pictures.


----------



## SueTGGR

lapdwife said:


> 11/26+30 12/9+11+13+17+21+24+29
> 
> Hubby just found the dates. I must be too blonde.


THANK YOU!!!!! 
I can now make my Holiday plans!


----------



## Feistygirl916

Dare I ask...

What the heck is Tree Quest?


----------



## funatdisney

How interesting that they are making candy canes after Christmas. Might be a good day to just to get one. 

I have watched them make candy canes about 6 years ago. If you have a chance to watch the candy cane process, it is well worth your time. I was so fascinated watching the master candy makers make them, that I stood for about a hour at the window. It is one of my favorite memories I have had at DL.


----------



## Sherry E

Feistygirl916 said:


> Dare I ask...
> 
> What the heck is Tree Quest?



Tree Quest is sort of a fun, informal challenge that we came up with in this thread, involving hunting down all the different Christmas trees around DLR (and that includes all 3 hotels, all restaurants and shops, DTD shops and restaurants, the holiday parade, as well as both parks).  

It all started a couple of years ago, when I watched a local morning news segment on the opening of the holiday season at DLR.  The reporter was giving all these statistics as to how many miles of garland were strung around DL, how tall each of the major trees is (in DL, DCA and DTD), how big the ornaments are, etc.  It was very interesting.  The one number that stuck out in my head was '700.'  There are 700 trees of all sizes spread around the entirety of DLR - they could be in store windows, they could be in planters, many of them are bare in the Round-Up, etc. They range from tiny to enormous, but there are 700 of them.  

So began my quest to locate the 700 trees last year.  Well, I got almost nowhere on my mission because my trip was short.  So at some point on this thread I threw out the challenge to the other Disney at Christmas thread followers to go out and find those trees.

One of our regular posters - PHXScuba - called this mission "Tree Quest '10."  And it basically entails finding either as many of the 700 trees as you can OR finding the very random, out-of-the way trees.  So in this case, quality and quantity work well!

As a result of Tree Quest, I suggested we also have Santa Quest (get your photo taken with all 5 Santas at DLR), Treat Quest (get photos of all of the holiday goodies and special meal items), Trinket Quest (get all the merchandise you can on camera), etc.

And yesterday, while at DLR, it dawned on me that there are wreaths all over the place - thus, I added Wreath Quest to my list of Quests!

So we will all be posting Tree Quest and other Quest photos in this thread as they come in.

In fact, I am in the process of loading my photos to Photobucket now, and there are a few Tree Quest and Wreath Quest entries included.


----------



## darren123

Hello All

This maybe a silly question does Disneyland sell Christmas cards 

Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

darren123 said:


> Hello All
> 
> This maybe a silly question does Disneyland sell Christmas cards
> 
> Thanks



Yes!  I haven't bought any in a while, but I've seen them around.  In the old days I used to buy both individual cards and boxed sets at DLR.  I'm not sure if they still single cards - I think you'd be more likely to find single cards in the hotel gift shops.  But the boxed sets (for example, there is a lovely boxed set of cards with the Castle on it - I think it's the nighttime Winter Castle, too!) can be found in shops along Main Street and probably in World of Disney, too. China Closet is one place where I've seen cards, but they sell them elsewhere too.


----------



## aussiegirls

Hi

Can someone please explain to me what the Annual Passholder sale day thingy is?

Do the shops just open earlier for AP holders to do some shopping or do they get some additional special discounts or what?

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Sherry E

aussiegirls said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what the Annual Passholder sale day thingy is?
> 
> Do the shops just open earlier for AP holders to do some shopping or do they get some additional special discounts or what?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xxx



I haven't done one of these events myself, but from what I've read from other people on this board, the AP holders not only get into the store earlier than the general public but there is usually a hefty discount - in some cases the discount can be as much as 75%!!!!!!

This explains the super-long line of people I saw outside of World of Disney last December!  It was that huge discount they were all waiting outside for.


----------



## aussiegirls

Sherry E said:


> I haven't done one of these events myself, but from what I've read from other people on this board, the AP holders not only get into the store earlier than the general public but there is usually a hefty discount - in some cases the discount can be as much as 75%!!!!!!
> 
> This explains the super-long line of people I saw outside of World of Disney last December!  It was that huge discount they were all waiting outside for.



Woohoo!!!  That's exciting because I now have an AP 

Not excited about the crowds though   Might just play that one by ear - if we get there and it looks do-able we might go have a squiz if not we will just keep walking.

Is it just usually at the one store or at all of them?

xxx


----------



## SueTGGR

darren123 said:


> Hello All
> This maybe a silly question does Disneyland sell Christmas cards
> Thanks



If you go back into this thread, I believe wheres_my_prince, posted a picture of holiday merchandise that had a set of Christmas cards. I'll see if I can find it. 

Trying to decide if it is worth flying or driving. More $$ but more time @ DLR.  We are looking at Dec 10-12. Yea for Candy Canes!!!!
Maybe I will join in on the Wreath Quest! 

Sue


----------



## specialks

SueTGGR said:


> If you go back into this thread, I believe wheres_my_prince, posted a picture of holiday merchandise that had a set of Christmas cards. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Trying to decide if it is worth flying or driving. More $$ but more time @ DLR.  We are looking at Dec 10-12. Yea for Candy Canes!!!!
> Maybe I will join in on the Wreath Quest!
> 
> Sue



Here it is (post #2331)

Box of Christmas Cards


----------



## where's_my_prince

i'm back from my half day trip, unfortunately i only got to stay from 8- 230 cuz my friends had practice but it was SO MUCH fun. i was expecting a HUGE crowd today since friday was at full capacity but there was NO ONE there! the longest line for a ride was about 20 min max! even during the day it was just so festive and the christmas decor looked amazing!!! 

here's us with minnie in her holiday gear!! (i'm the one with duffy(ofcourse))






christmas goodies









in front of the christmas tree!!




the christmas merch i got




cutest countdown calender EVER!!!!!!




ornament to go on my princess themed tree!!






so basically AMAZING weather,AMAZING crowds, AMAZING (mini) trip. 
only thing i was sad about was no christmas popcorn buckets


----------



## Funball

...this is not all i have more... i will be back to post more!


----------



## kylie71

Beautiful shot Sara!! Cannot wait for MORE!!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

ok sara i think i i may have saw you today were you wearing a gray top?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I haven't done one of these events myself, but from what I've read from other people on this board, the AP holders not only get into the store earlier than the general public but there is usually a hefty discount - in some cases the discount can be as much as 75%!!!!!!
> 
> This explains the super-long line of people I saw outside of World of Disney last December!  It was that huge discount they were all waiting outside for.



Just like what Sherry said about the AP shopping in December. AP holders get to shop early at the WoD store on December 4th and can get discounts price as high as 75%. Most of the products that are on sale at the WoD store during the AP sale is mostly old merchandise. You can still buy the regular products at the store, but most of products at the store are at the same price. I remember last years AP sale that the store had the D23 Expo merchandise. Also the first 1,000 WoD shoppers will receive a complimentary gift.

It was a long wait and I waited 1 hour in line last December to get into the store during the AP shopping sale. Also on December 4th during the AP sale, D23 member card holders are allowed to shop at the WoD store just as the AP holders.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great pics Jasmine and Sara. 

I like those Holiday treat pics.


----------



## kylie71

has anyone taken a picture of the Holiday Mugs yet?


----------



## billwendy

Are the trees up at the DL hotel yet? We were at the californian today, and no tree????


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, who's ready for some photos?

This will be the first of 4 posts.  Chances are, one or more of these posts will probably be bumped to the next page, but I'll put "Post #1," Post #2 or whatever the number in the sequence is so you will know that there may be something on the previous page.

So this is Post #1.

Part of the time, I was just taking random crowd scenes here and there, with no real point of interest, as well as some purposeful shots.  I wasnt really making this a Lets get the best, most perfect photos trip.  That will be my next trip in December, hopefully.  Yesterday, I was just quickly pointing and shooting at any old random thing.


The crowds on Main Street didn't look too bad early in the day...













Sherry's Wreath Quest Entry:  The lovely wreath at Carnation Cafe.  I love the deep red of the flowers (are those supposed to be carnations?) in the wreath:








IASW Holiday:

Not nearly as pretty in the daytime as it is at night or inside the ride, but pretty nonetheless!







This guy is wrapped in lights, but it just doesn't look right in the daytime:












Wreath Quest:












Wreath Quest:












This is the area where you are supposed to start smelling the peppermint, but there was no peppermint yesterday:



































































Random crowd shot  you cant see the 40-minute line for IASW Holiday in this photo:







Ahanow its starting to get really crowded


----------



## kylie71

Great pics Jasmine, Thanks!!


----------



## Sherry E

Post #2 (Post #1 is on previous page) –

The parade is about to begin:










































Tree Quest entry:







I absolutely adore these chubby-cheeked snowmen:


----------



## Sherry E

Post #3 

















Tree Quest Entry:
























Merchandise!!


























Tree Quest:





















Tree Quest:




































I loooooove these cupcake ornaments!


----------



## Sherry E

Post #4 –

Tree Quest!





































Fireworks!

























































Tree Quest!!  (Kylie71 – this is the ‘snow-covered' Main Street tree)







I don’t think these candy trees count as Tree Quest…or DO they?  Muahahahahahaha!!












Tree Quest!!























That’s pretty much it until I get back to DLR in December!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

omg sherry i had like a mini freak out when i saw all your photos, even though i went today i want to go back now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   i loved allllllllllll your photos, made me so happy!


----------



## where's_my_prince

mvf-m11c said:


> Great pics Jasmine and Sara.
> 
> I like those Holiday treat pics.





kylie71 said:


> Great pics Jasmine, Thanks!!



thanks!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics Sherry. 

Great pics of the Holiday ornaments and the Holiday pins. This will help me choose my Holiday pins when I go to Dl in just a few days. The D23 IASWH pin looks really good. Is the price of the D23 IASWH pin around $19.95?

And it looks like from the pics of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade that you took that night. I would guess that you seen the 2nd show and watch it from the bottom part of the Hub right in the middle of the Plaza Inn & Pavilion.

I was amazed by the "Believe...In Holiday Magic" firework pictures. They looked really cleared and are amazing.

I enjoyed all your pics at DL this weekend and hope you have a magical time during your visit at DL in December.


----------



## kylie71

Oh Sherry! My heart his beating too fast!!  Those are just AMAZING!!  Thank You soooooo Much!
Great start on Tree Quest!!


----------



## Staceycs

Sherry, 

What would we all do without you??? I guess there are way too many things about those photos to comment on so individually, so just a massive thankyou for all of your time and effort in looking after us all who visit the blog a lot. 

I guess if I will comment on a few specific things, I just love seeing the plush Mickey and Minnies in their Christmas gear (doesn't it melt your heart???) and I'm so excited to see little Christmas trees. Because we are staying in Anaheim for 2 weeks, we want to make our room festive but didn't want to bring decorations over from Oz, so i'm happy to see we'll be able to buy little touches to make our stay festive. 

And to everyone else who has posted photos.... thanks to you all too!!! This is an amazing blog.

I can't believe it's still 5 weeks today until we leave from Oz for our trip, and looking at those photos, it can't come soon enough!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry ~ your night-time photos of DLR ~  

Am I the only crazy person that thinks "MICKEY SNOWMAN POPCORN BUCKET!!!" when I see this photo?  



>


----------



## amamax2

Sherry,

Wow, wow, wow, wow WOW!!!!  LOVE it all - you did an amazing job capturing a whole spectrum of Disney Holiday Magic.

And a great start on the Tree Quest and Wreath Quest...I am _really_ glad you went before me, as I am beginning to get the idea of what/where to look for my contributions.

And I can't believe with all you've said about your P&S...the picture of the lit-up castle and especially the fireworks - those are wonderful!

Thank you so much!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry: I am loving the red Carnation cafe wreath. I would love one like that! And I love that you are counting the parade floats as part of Tree Quest. Maybe DLR really has 800 trees.

Jasmine: Those Mickey snowman apples (and marshmallows) are TOO CUTE!  I can't decide whether to eat one or display it!!

Thanks to all for posting the photos .. only 2 and a half more LOOONG weeks til I'm there. I got through my nutso weekend intact ... now if I can make it through a big home reno this week I will be sailin' into December and Disney!

PHXscuba


----------



## darren123

Sherry E said:


> Yes!  I haven't bought any in a while, but I've seen them around.  In the old days I used to buy both individual cards and boxed sets at DLR.  I'm not sure if they still single cards - I think you'd be more likely to find single cards in the hotel gift shops.  But the boxed sets (for example, there is a lovely boxed set of cards with the Castle on it - I think it's the nighttime Winter Castle, too!) can be found in shops along Main Street and probably in World of Disney, too. China Closet is one place where I've seen cards, but they sell them elsewhere too.



Thank you 

I thought it would be nice to get Disneyland Christmas for the family.


----------



## darren123

Thanks for the photos 
We are getting very excited about our first Disney Christmas


----------



## where's_my_prince

tdashgirl said:


> Sherry ~ your night-time photos of DLR ~
> 
> Am I the only crazy person that thinks "MICKEY SNOWMAN POPCORN BUCKET!!!" when I see this photo?



ugh I WANT ONE SO BAD!!!!!


----------



## Funball

Greetings!! I got some awesome Christmas Photos for you all!! ​ 
​ 








http://img580.imageshack.us/i/dscn2263.jpg/









































































​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics of the Holiday season at DL Sara. 

What is that treat on your last pic?


----------



## amamax2

Hey, Funball had two wreaths!!!  Yay Wreath Quest 2010.  

Funball, excellent shots as always - I really love the reflection in the ornament and the reflection of the castle in the water.


----------



## Funball

​

(you can kinda see the castle in the background)


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pics of the Holiday season at DL Sara.
> 
> What is that treat on your last pic?


 

thanks brett.. its umm peanut brittle! 



amamax2 said:


> Hey, Funball had two wreaths!!! Yay Wreath Quest 2010.
> 
> Funball, excellent shots as always - I really love the reflection in the ornament and the reflection of the castle in the water.


 

what wreath quest? 

the reflection i did mean to do, the reflection in the ornament i meant that one also! lol...

i have not posted my tree picks yet or my black and white stuff!


----------



## Funball

I only posted some of the black and white Christmas shots!


----------



## MattsPrincess

I have a fireworks question I've been meaning to ask. For the holiday ones, is there a lot of stuff on the castle like for the RDCT ones? Like, should we plan to see them once up close to see that stuff and once from farther back? Or can you watch them from farther back and not miss much? 

The only ones we've seen are the RDCT, and we had to give up two nights to see them because the first night we didn't expect more than fireworks and missed everything on the castle, so then the next night we camped out and got right on the rope and saw everything. Just trying to decide if we need to plan for that or not...as we leave in 4 DAYS!!!!


----------



## Mexikolla

Just wanted to pop on and say I love this message board!!

And a big thank you for all the gorgeous photos!! I  cant wait for our trip so I can take a ton myself. I will mostly be wandering around taking photos, I mean waiting for DH and the kids to get on/off rides since I will be on baby duty.


----------



## specialks

MattsPrincess said:


> I have a fireworks question I've been meaning to ask. For the holiday ones, is there a lot of stuff on the castle like for the RDCT ones? Like, should we plan to see them once up close to see that stuff and once from farther back? Or can you watch them from farther back and not miss much?
> 
> The only ones we've seen are the RDCT, and we had to give up two nights to see them because the first night we didn't expect more than fireworks and missed everything on the castle, so then the next night we camped out and got right on the rope and saw everything. Just trying to decide if we need to plan for that or not...as we leave in 4 DAYS!!!!



*Ditto -- I would like to know this too.*

Also, Sherry -- you missed naming a wreath (and possibly 2 trees) in your photos for your wreath quest.  Check out your santa pics in the parade.


----------



## Funball

where's_my_prince said:


> ok sara i think i i may have saw you today were you wearing a gray top?


 

oh haa haa that is funny yes i was wearing a grey top .. with a hood on it. and so yes i did have a great top on.. where did you see me? 

​


----------



## Funball

specialks said:


> Here it is (post #2331)
> 
> Box of Christmas Cards


 

there was more then that style..that is just a quick photo of the cards as the CM was eyeing me.. lol lol  but they had one other style of christmas cards


----------



## where's_my_prince

Funball said:


> oh haa haa that is funny yes i was wearing a grey top .. with a hood on it. and so yes i did have a great top on.. where did you see me?
> 
> ​



it was kinda by the entrance of DCA , kinda  between Once upon atoy and greetings of from california  black lanyard with pins?


----------



## summer0407

Just wanted to say Thank You for all the new photos everyone has posted they are amazing!! My questions is since I have looked at all these photos is it going to ruin in for me when I go? I have never been during the holidays.My Mother in law did not want to see any, she said it would ruin it. So I guess I am ruined now, LOL!


----------



## Sally_fan

I want to thank you guys sooooo much for all of those amazing photos that you shared today!!!!  And the same to everyone else that has shared photos in the past as well! I can not wait for our trip!!! 
Sherry~ Are those candy trees for sale????? I absolutely LOVE them!!!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

summer0407 said:


> Just wanted to say Thank You for all the new photos everyone has posted they are amazing!! My questions is since I have looked at all these photos is it going to ruin in for me when I go? I have never been during the holidays.My Mother in law did not want to see any, she said it would ruin it. So I guess I am ruined now, LOL!



no it def doesnt ruin it, if anything it makes it better cuz you'll finally be able to see it in-person!!


----------



## skiingfast

Sherry E said:


>



Sherry, after seeing your exterior shots, I was hoping for some IASW night shots too.  Oh well now you have added to my desire to go during Christmas.  I love seeing the pics roll in.


----------



## Funball

where's_my_prince said:


> it was kinda by the entrance of DCA , kinda between Once upon atoy and greetings of from california black lanyard with pins?


 

..yes.. yes that was me! i was doing a landscape of DCA, getting photos of (what used to be) sunshine plaza and the tower of terror!
















yep i got a black lanyard chock full of pins!!


----------



## Funball

a NICE present to give somoene for christmas! 




(can you see it? its a necklace!)





​


----------



## where's_my_prince

Funball said:


> ..yes.. yes that was me! i was doing a landscape of DCA, getting photos of (what used to be) sunshine plaza and the tower of terror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep i got a black lanyard chock full of pins!!



yeah!!! in that case ... i LOVE your hair!!! its so cute!


----------



## Funball

wait.. did you see a blonde with spikey hair in the back and smooth in the front to the side????


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Oh, Sherry, I'm such a big dork...I'm getting misty-eyed over your beautiful photos!


----------



## Funball

Ohh ohh ..i almost forgot!!!!!

Ok guess what.. as the park map girl.. Guess what I picked up today?

Wait for it.. wait for it. Christmas maps from DCA an DLR!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Funball said:


> wait.. did you see a blonde with spikey hair in the back and smooth in the front to the side????



it was short and the front was def smoothed to the side. and i'm pretty sure it was spikey but i only saw you from the front


----------



## SueTGGR

Is the "Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting" listed on the calendar, the castle lighting? I didn't realize it was done 4 different times, at least the days I am hopefully going to be there. It lists it as only 5 minutes but I didn't think they had it on the calendar as scheduled times. Did I just miss this listed in the past or is this something new?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Funball

where's_my_prince said:


> it was short and the front was def smoothed to the side. and i'm pretty sure it was spikey but i only saw you from the front


 
THEN YES! that was me..


thanks for the comment on the hair!    yep i was taking photos!! thats soo funny you saw me!


----------



## Sherry E

billwendy said:


> Are the trees up at the DL hotel yet? We were at the californian today, and no tree????



billwendy - What?  No tree yet at the GCH?  That's crazy business!  It's the official holiday season now!  They are dragging their heels!  I hope they aren't holding Santa hostage at the GCH too.  What are they waiting for?



where's_my_prince said:


> omg sherry i had like a mini freak out when i saw all your photos, even though i went today i want to go back now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   i loved allllllllllll your photos, made me so happy!:



Jasmine -  (about the mini freak out!).  Thank you.  You're very kind.  You'll be back at DLR probably in the next day or so, right?  And you know I love all of your photos, too!  You always look like you're having the best time (with Duffy at your side)!!

I love looking at everyone else's photos - they always make me happy and give me a smile, too, so I had to finally contribute something new before the season is over!!



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pics Sherry.
> 
> Great pics of the Holiday ornaments and the Holiday pins. This will help me choose my Holiday pins when I go to Dl in just a few days. The D23 IASWH pin looks really good. Is the price of the D23 IASWH pin around $19.95?
> 
> And it looks like from the pics of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade that you took that night. I would guess that you seen the 2nd show and watch it from the bottom part of the Hub right in the middle of the Plaza Inn & Pavilion.
> 
> I was amazed by the "Believe...In Holiday Magic" firework pictures. They looked really cleared and are amazing.
> 
> I enjoyed all your pics at DL this weekend and hope you have a magical time during your visit at DL in December.



Bret - Thank you!  Seeing that your photos are always amazing, I am glad you like anything I posted.  Yes, I think you're right about where we were located for the fireworks and the parade.  I didn't get a good look at the price for the IASWH pin, but I'm guessing you must be right about the price.

I can't wait to see the photos you come back with after your DLR November visit!  



kylie71 said:


> Oh Sherry! My heart his beating too fast!!  Those are just AMAZING!!  Thank You soooooo Much!
> Great start on Tree Quest!!



Kylie71 - Thank you!  And you're welcome!  I thought of you whenever I looked at that giant tree on Main Street.  I kept saying to myself, "I have to get a photo of that before I leave," but I wanted to aim for a nighttime shot, if possible, not knowing what the outcome would be - if it would be horrific or decent.

I look forward to continuing on with Tree Quest and Wreath Quest and any other Quest I can rustle up in December.



Staceycs said:


> Sherry,
> 
> What would we all do without you??? I guess there are way too many things about those photos to comment on so individually, so just a massive thankyou for all of your time and effort in looking after us all who visit the blog a lot.
> 
> I guess if I will comment on a few specific things, I just love seeing the plush Mickey and Minnies in their Christmas gear (doesn't it melt your heart???) and I'm so excited to see little Christmas trees. Because we are staying in Anaheim for 2 weeks, we want to make our room festive but didn't want to bring decorations over from Oz, so i'm happy to see we'll be able to buy little touches to make our stay festive.
> 
> And to everyone else who has posted photos.... thanks to you all too!!! This is an amazing blog.
> 
> I can't believe it's still 5 weeks today until we leave from Oz for our trip, and looking at those photos, it can't come soon enough!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Thank you, Staceycs!!  You're too kind.  It's great fun fr me to be here, involved in a subject I love!  I like those Mickey and Minnie plushes as well - especially Mickey in his Winter sweater!  Oh yes, you'll be able to find lots of fun little things to make the room festive.  There are soooooo many things and sooooo much merchandise everywhere - in all the stores.  



tdashgirl said:


> Sherry ~ your night-time photos of DLR ~
> 
> Am I the only crazy person that thinks "MICKEY SNOWMAN POPCORN BUCKET!!!" when I see this photo?



Tdash - thank you!  I only posted the halfway decent shots.  All the others were hideous, indistinguishable blurs (and that includes pictures from IASWH as well as the parade and fireworks)!!  I was being haphazard and hasty with my snapping away, and I finally caught myself and thought, "You can slow down and get a few decent pictures.  It's not a race!"  But I guess I felt like there wasn't enough time to really take time to get everything right.  However, in December I will have more time.

You know, I almost didn't see that Mickey and Minnie snowman floating by.  That's why they ended up on the side of the photo.  I was looking in the other direction and turned around at the last second to see the 'popcorn bucket' Mickey and Minnie snowmen on the float and tried to catch them before I lost sight of them.  They definitely have that glossy popcorn bucket look about them, don't they?



amamax2 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> Wow, wow, wow, wow WOW!!!!  LOVE it all - you did an amazing job capturing a whole spectrum of Disney Holiday Magic.
> 
> And a great start on the Tree Quest and Wreath Quest...I am _really_ glad you went before me, as I am beginning to get the idea of what/where to look for my contributions.
> 
> And I can't believe with all you've said about your P&S...the picture of the lit-up castle and especially the fireworks - those are wonderful!
> 
> Thank you so much!



amamax2 - Thank you!!  I'm glad you like them!  Oh, once the 'door' is opened in your mind for where to look for Tree Quest and Wreath Quest entries, it seems the sky is the limit.  I didn't even post a couple of my tree photos (like the Plaza Inn pics, for example) because they were too blurry.  There are tons of trees (fake, real, tiny, humongous, with ornaments and without) all over the place - and the wreaths seem to be almost as prolific.  Just inside of IASWH alone, there are many tree and wreath opportunities.

As I said to Tdash above, I left out all the horribly mangled, blurry messes and only posted the photos that could be salvaged!  I was being too hasty and clicking away, not paying much attention to composition, so I had to stop myself every so often and try to get something decent!  I was surprised at some of the fireworks photos too!  I think that as long as anyone can figure out how to best use their camera - even if it is a P&S - and how they will get the best photos, not to mention taking the time to actually get a few good ones, you can get some good stuff.



PHXscuba said:


> Sherry: I am loving the red Carnation cafe wreath. I would love one like that! And I love that you are counting the parade floats as part of Tree Quest. Maybe DLR really has 800 trees.
> 
> Jasmine: Those Mickey snowman apples (and marshmallows) are TOO CUTE!  I can't decide whether to eat one or display it!!
> 
> Thanks to all for posting the photos .. only 2 and a half more LOOONG weeks til I'm there. I got through my nutso weekend intact ... now if I can make it through a big home reno this week I will be sailin' into December and Disney!
> 
> PHXscuba



PHXscuba - I think the trees in the parade might be part of the 700 count!  Of course I'm including them! 

Yep, I really like that wreath at Carnation Cafe too - it caught my attention because I don't recall seeing it in the past.  The red is so vibrant and deep in person that it's very eye-catching.

I thought of you when I was snapping the Tinkerbell/peppermint candy ornaments!  I love all of them - I don't even care about Tinkerbell one way or the other but I love that whole collection.



darren123 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I thought it would be nice to get Disneyland Christmas for the family.



darren123 - You're welcome!  You'll be able to find some beautiful cards for your family!  As Funball said, there are plenty of others - not only the Castle cards - but the Castle cards are especially striking.



darren123 said:


> Thanks for the photos
> We are getting very excited about our first Disney Christmas



You're welcome - and you will have a wonderful Disney Christmas!!



MattsPrincess said:


> I have a fireworks question I've been meaning to ask. For the holiday ones, is there a lot of stuff on the castle like for the RDCT ones? Like, should we plan to see them once up close to see that stuff and once from farther back? Or can you watch them from farther back and not miss much?
> 
> The only ones we've seen are the RDCT, and we had to give up two nights to see them because the first night we didn't expect more than fireworks and missed everything on the castle, so then the next night we camped out and got right on the rope and saw everything. Just trying to decide if we need to plan for that or not...as we leave in 4 DAYS!!!!



MattsPrincess - Maybe Bret (mvf-m11c) or someone else can confirm or deny, but I don't think there were too many projections on the Castle for the holiday fireworks.  Last night I was mainly trying to snap away with the camera and wasn't focused on anything being projected on the Castle, but other than a couple of random snowflakes that may have flashed across, I don't think there is too much you would miss if you stood farther back.

I never would have waited around for fireworks if I hadn't been with people who wanted to see them.  I would have gone somewhere and waited for the fireworks to end to catch the snow (you don't want to miss the snowfall, so be sure to stand on Main Street, by IASW Holiday or in New Orleans Square to get the snow), but everyone I was with was waiting for fireworks so I waited too.  I was glad I did and got the pictures.

Have a wonderful time on your trip - I know you will love it because you love Christmas and you love Disney!



Mexikolla said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say I love this message board!!
> 
> And a big thank you for all the gorgeous photos!! I  cant wait for our trip so I can take a ton myself. I will mostly be wandering around taking photos, I mean waiting for DH and the kids to get on/off rides since I will be on baby duty.



Mexikolla!  Well, again, thank you for jumping aboard this thread and joining us.  I'm sure everyone will agree with me that we can't wait to see the tons of photos you take while you're on baby duty!  As you can tell, we love photos in this thread!!



specialks said:


> *Ditto -- I would like to know this too.*
> 
> Also, Sherry -- you missed naming a wreath (and possibly 2 trees) in your photos for your wreath quest.  Check out your santa pics in the parade.



specialks - You know, I thought of including those random trees and wreaths.  I could have included the Mickey wreaths in the distant shots on Main Street, but I figured I would wait to get better, close-up shots of those.  I refrained from posting the blurry Plaza Inn tree photos, too.  But that's a double score there because they have 2 trees.  There are enough wreaths and trees to go around for everyone!!

And, Plaza Inn even changes its pictures inside. When you walk in the restaurant, on your left and right there are these paintings on the wall. They have now changed them to Winter scenes, which Mary Jo pointed out to me.  Another cool little detail that Disney is so famous for!



summer0407 said:


> Just wanted to say Thank You for all the new photos everyone has posted they are amazing!! My questions is since I have looked at all these photos is it going to ruin in for me when I go? I have never been during the holidays.My Mother in law did not want to see any, she said it would ruin it. So I guess I am ruined now, LOL!



summer0407 - Thank you and you're welcome!  I agree with Jasmine.  It won't ruin anything for you.  It will be just as magical - even more so - when you get there!  You'll see!  As nice as all of our photos are, you really have to be there in person - you have to be able to look down Main Street at night, at all the twinkling lights and the gorgeous tree, as well as the stunning Castle and IASW Holiday, and take it all in.  As YellowMickeyPonchos' husband said yesterday, Disneyland is one place in the daytime during the holidays, but at night, when you look around at all the beauty of the lights and the colors, it's a whole different place. It takes on a whole different personality - and it needs to be experienced in person!!

If anything, I find that seeing lots of photos helps guide me to things that I may not have ordinarily looked for.  In other words, there is so much to see - so many trees, so little time! - all over DL and in the stores and at the hotels and in DCA.   Seeing other folks' photos helps to point me to things I may have missed or overlooked.



Sally_fan said:


> I want to thank you guys sooooo much for all of those amazing photos that you shared today!!!!  And the same to everyone else that has shared photos in the past as well! I can not wait for our trip!!!
> Sherry~ Are those candy trees for sale????? I absolutely LOVE them!!!!



Sally_fan - You're welcome!!  I can't wait to see your photos too!

I wondered that myself about the candy trees.  I didn't see anything outright to make me think they were selling them, but I agree - I love them too.  I would love to have a couple of them.  I'm inclined to think they were just for decoration, but I could be wrong.  Maybe I just didn't see the boxes for them or something.  Why put something out that is so clever and festive and then rob us of the chance to be able to buy it?



skiingfast said:


> Sherry, after seeing your exterior shots, I was hoping for some IASW night shots too.  Oh well now you have added to my desire to go during Christmas.  I love seeing the pics roll in.



skiingfast - I know.  I had IASWH at night on my to-do list and I was going to aim for some photos to see how badly I could mess those up, but it wasn't in the cards to get back to IASWH last night.  I totally skipped over New Orleans Square at night too, which seemed to be even more colorful than I recall it being in the past during the holidays.  I will be back in December with more time to kill, so I will try again then, but by that time we should have many new, wonderful IASWH night shots (and NOS night shots) posted here from other DIS'ers.

Yes, you've got to go for Christmas!!  You can't miss out.


----------



## LisaCat

Sherry E said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but when I see the DLR holiday commercial that is currently running, with the IASW song playing (sounds like a choir is singing it) and the IASW Holiday lights glowing, I get choked up!  But I am a big mushball that way anyway!!!  I just love it when the pretty lights of IASWH turn on at night!!  I stare at it with my mouth hanging open!



The ads give me goosebumps.  Heck, any time I hear Disney music I get goosebumps.  Especially the Main Street Electrical Parade and Fantasmic theme songs....  Yes, I have them on my iPod......  My husband thinks I'm insane.


----------



## Feistygirl916

SPECIALKS,

We have the EXACT same dates as you, and we are also from the Pacific Northwest.  Too funny!


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Oh, Sherry, I'm such a big dork...I'm getting misty-eyed over your beautiful photos!



Thank you so much, Halloweenqueen! I'm a big dork, too!  I love looking at everyone else's lovely photos, so I know the feeling!!  I can't wait to get back in December and do some more damage with the camera!!  I hope we are able to meet up - if our schedules allow, what with you leaving on the day I'm arriving!  Now that I've met some other wonderful DIS'ers (yesterday), I am rarin' to go!!



SueTGGR said:


> Is the "Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting" listed on the calendar, the castle lighting? I didn't realize it was done 4 different times, at least the days I am hopefully going to be there. It lists it as only 5 minutes but I didn't think they had it on the calendar as scheduled times. Did I just miss this listed in the past or is this something new?
> Thanks,
> Sue



Sue, yes, that info you have is accurate.  I don't know how long they have been officially announcing the Castle lighting on the calendar, but it does, indeed, happen several times in a night.  They just do a little fade out of the lights (and the Castle is not as pretty) for a while, and then they turn the icicles back on.  After the last 5-minute 'show,' they leave the icicles on for the rest of the night, thank God.  Photos are much better with the icicles in full glow.  I hate it when the Castle is in non-icicle mode and you try to get a photo.  Booooooooo!



LisaCat said:


> The ads give me goosebumps.  Heck, any time I hear Disney music I get goosebumps.  Especially the Main Street Electrical Parade and Fantasmic theme songs....  Yes, I have them on my iPod......  My husband thinks I'm insane.



LisaCat - I know!!  Disney is very effective in its ads, but the holiday ads are really goosebump-inducing!!  I love the Electrical Parade song!  You're not insane - then again, we're all enablers here anyway so maybe I'm the wrong one to talk!!


----------



## Sherry E

Let me give a special thank you to Sara/Funball for her amazing photographic contributions today!!  Those are truly great photos, Sara, and you should be very proud of them!!  Your camera is really quite good!


----------



## Feistygirl916

LisaCat said:


> The ads give me goosebumps.  Heck, any time I hear Disney music I get goosebumps.  Especially the Main Street Electrical Parade and Fantasmic theme songs....  Yes, I have them on my iPod......  My husband thinks I'm insane.



I'm right there with you in the insane boat...  My ringtone is "Hakuna Matata" for most people, and my favorite people get the music from Fantasmic.  

What gives me goosebumps is being at ropedrop, when the "Have the time of your life" song plays...


----------



## Feistygirl916

Sherry E said:


> Let me give a special thank you to Sara/Funball for her amazing photographic contributions today!!  Those are truly great photos, Sara, and you should be very proud of them!!  Your camera is really quite good!




Yeah!    What kind of camera do you have?  I'm putting it on my list for Black Friday!


----------



## mvf-m11c

MattsPrincess said:


> I have a fireworks question I've been meaning to ask. For the holiday ones, is there a lot of stuff on the castle like for the RDCT ones? Like, should we plan to see them once up close to see that stuff and once from farther back? Or can you watch them from farther back and not miss much?
> 
> The only ones we've seen are the RDCT, and we had to give up two nights to see them because the first night we didn't expect more than fireworks and missed everything on the castle, so then the next night we camped out and got right on the rope and saw everything. Just trying to decide if we need to plan for that or not...as we leave in 4 DAYS!!!!



There is fireworks around SB castle during "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks, not as many as RDCT but a good amount of fireworks around the castle. I think it is worth it seeing in front of SB castle during the Holiday season. But the best part after Believe fireworks is when it snows on MS, ROA seating area for F!, and FL by IASWH. It you want a front viewing of SB castle, it will be at least one hour to get a front row spot (that is mostly in the street not on the curb or benches). Another good spot is right in front of IASWH where you can see the projections on IASWH.

Here is one of my pics from last year showing some fireworks by SB castle.










RDCT is an excellent firework show and Believe...In Holiday Magic is great and is the longest running firework show at DL since 2000 for the Holiday season. But many of us DISers would say that RDCT is better than Believe.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Feistygirl916 said:


> Yeah!    What kind of camera do you have?  I'm putting it on my list for Black Friday!



thats a really good idea! i should do that!


----------



## Sherry E

Feistygirl916 said:


> Yeah!    What kind of camera do you have?  I'm putting it on my list for Black Friday!



I know she has mentioned the type of camera she has before, but I have forgotten.  It's a Nikon.  It's some model of Cool Pix, I think.  

Sara, am I wrong?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - Thank you!  Seeing that your photos are always amazing, I am glad you like anything I posted.  Yes, I think you're right about where we were located for the fireworks and the parade.  I didn't get a good look at the price for the IASWH pin, but I'm guessing you must be right about the price.
> 
> I can't wait to see the photos you come back with after your DLR November visit!



Your welcome. I can't wait to see more pics during your December trip. 

This year during the Holiday season at DL is more special than my previous years at the Holiday season because of the Tree Quest game, getting character autographs for my dad's colleagues daughters and the last year to see the front entrance of DCA with the Holiday decorations (which I am sad to see the CALIFORNIA letters for the last time). I'll be doing my TR live at the park and posting all my pics on my flickr account from my room when I am taking a break and also I will upload the pics from my iPad when I am waiting for the nighttime shows (Believe & WoC). 

I have a lot of picture to take in just a few days at DL. But being solo is good so I can do whatever I want to do during my visit. I still got to get some pics for the Tree Quest, Wreath Quest, and also taking pics of all the ride vehicles at the resort.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Your welcome. I can't wait to see more pics during your December trip.
> 
> This year during the Holiday season at DL is more special than my previous years at the Holiday season because of the Tree Quest game, getting character autographs for my dad's colleagues daughters and the last year to see the front entrance of DCA with the Holiday decorations (which I am sad to see the CALIFORNIA letters for the last time). I'll be doing my TR live at the park and posting all my pics on my flickr account from my room when I am taking a break and also I will upload the pics from my iPad when I am waiting for the nighttime shows (Believe & WoC).
> 
> I have a lot of picture to take in just a few days at DL. But being solo is good so I can do whatever I want to do during my visit. I still got to get some pics for the Tree Quest, Wreath Quest, and also taking pics of all the ride vehicles at the resort.



Wow, you will have a very busy trip at DLR this time around!  Lots of photos to be taken, lots of tasks to accomplish and a few things to see for the very last time.

I must say - even though I, sadly, did not make it into DCA yesterday (there just wasn't enough time), I glance at the Golden Gate Bridge at night, as we were leaving, and it really is quite pretty with its wreath (Wreath Quest!!!!) and lights, garland, etc.  It stands out across the Esplanade.  I will be sad to see it go.


----------



## LisaCat

mvf-m11c said:


> When I saw the pics on micechat today, they had that nice candy cane ears. I was hoping that DL would have a new Santa's hat like the Goofy Joker Christmas hat. But right now they just have the regular Mickey ears Santa hat.
> 
> We are only just one week away to the Holiday season.



They had some REALLY CUTE holiday ears and headband ears out at WDW the first week of November.  I'm sure they will have the same ones at DLR.


----------



## skiingfast

Sherry E said:


> I know she has mentioned the type of camera she has before, but I have forgotten.  It's a Nikon.  It's some model of Cool Pix, I think.
> 
> Sara, am I wrong?



Funball's is in fact a Coolpix L22,  it was only $80 on amazon.  Oh and she says it's real important to note that it's color is champagne.  

What is your's Sherry?


----------



## LisaCat

Sherry E said:


> They really, really, really could have rolled out the candy corn letters one final time this year.  Those were very fleeting.  They didn't have them in 2009 either - and the Halloween Party was still being held in DCA at that point!!  They let World of Color and ElecTRONica totally dominate DCA through the Halloween season this year, so bye bye all traces of candy corn.



How sad!  I was at DLR for Halloween in 2008 and thought the candy corn theme was the CUTEST!


----------



## Sherry E

skiingfast said:


> Funball's is in fact a Coolpix L22,  it was only $80 on amazon.  Oh and she says it's real important to note that it's color is champagne.
> 
> What is your's Sherry?



My camera is a Canon SD880.  It's just a little thing.  I think I like Sara's camera better!



LisaCat said:


> How sad!  I was at DLR for Halloween in 2008 and thought the candy corn theme was the CUTEST!



Me too!  I don't know why those candy corn letters were so short-lived, but this was the last year we had even a remote chance to see them and they haven't brought them back since 2008.  And no more Candy Corn Acres, either.  That was totally gone this year, and I doubt it will ever come back now that DCA is getting an all new entrance and 1920's theme.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Wow, you will have a very busy trip at DLR this time around!  Lots of photos to be taken, lots of tasks to accomplish and a few things to see for the very last time.
> 
> I must say - even though I, sadly, did not make it into DCA yesterday (there just wasn't enough time), I glance at the Golden Gate Bridge at night, as we were leaving, and it really is quite pretty with its wreath (Wreath Quest!!!!) and lights, garland, etc.  It stands out across the Esplanade.  I will be sad to see it go.



Yes, it will be a busy time for me to do all these tasks in just less than 3 days at the parks. At least I don't have to go on too many rides during my visit since I have done every ride at DL & DCA. But to take pics of the ride vehicles that are not visible outside (SM, POTC, BLAB, etc.) I have to go on the ride to get it. But I have np going on and follow my plan on ridemax and my experience at the parks.

I did like the Golden gate Bridge at night with all the Holiday decorations on it. It will be sad to see it go, but I am looking forward to the new entrance to DCA in less than two years.

I just posted my[post=38951729]1985 Holiday pics[/post] on my TR. So you can all look at it or here are some pics of the Christmas parade back in 1985.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh wow!  Bret, the gingerbread men and Pooh looked so different in 1985 - I vaguely remember them looking that way!!  Those are great parade photos!


----------



## where's_my_prince

oh those pictures reminded me of a story 
i went to work saturday and was at one of the CM stores backstage and 2 elves walk in! they were performers from the parade, but it was still the most surreal thing ever!!!! they legitimately looked like real christmas elves just shopping! it was the coolest thing!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> My camera is a Canon SD880.  It's just a little thing.  I think I like Sara's camera better!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  I don't know why those candy corn letters were so short-lived, but this was the last year we had even a remote chance to see them and they haven't brought them back since 2008.  And no more Candy Corn Acres, either.  That was totally gone this year, and I doubt it will ever come back now that DCA is getting an all new entrance and 1920's theme.



I wonder if, when the new theme comes through, if there will be "Hollywood type" characters?  Maybe Bing Crosby and Clark Gable look a likes walking around.  I would love to hear "Bing" sing.


----------



## funatdisney

I couldn't get on last night, and did I miss a lot of great photos! Well done Sherry E. You just about covered everything in a "tip of the iceberg way". And Funball, you got some every good shots, too. Both of you made my morning!

Brett, great shots from years past. It is always nice to have them to compare with pictures from this year. 

Thanks for bring the season at DLR in my home. Look forward to lots more in the coming weeks.


----------



## kylie71

Sara and Sherri, Awespme pics!
Thanks so much for doing that for us!! I will do my best to get some good pics..
I have a Nikon Cool Pics as well, mine is Cranberry in color!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I couldn't get on last night, and did I miss a lot of great photos! Well done Sherry E. You just about covered everything in a "tip of the iceberg way". And Funball, you got some every good shots, too. Both of you made my morning!
> 
> Brett, great shots from years past. It is always nice to have them to compare with pictures from this year.
> 
> Thanks for bring the season at DLR in my home. Look forward to lots more in the coming weeks.



Thank you, Liza!!  I'm glad you like them.  Yes, we were posting up a storm!!  I'm glad you got caught up.  When threads move fast it's so easy for things to get lost in the shuffle.  I knew my posts would be broken up on two pages and sure enough, they were.  "Tip of the iceberg" was what I was aiming for.  Well, that and a head start on Tree Quest and Wreath Quest!!  I will get more in-depth with the photos next month!  I really need to get into NOS, ToonTown, A Bug's Land, the Round-Up and back by IASWH at night and do some damage with the camera!!  There are so many trees and wreaths to conquer!!

Sometimes it helps to look at photos to really get me in the spirit of the season.  When we all first get to DLR, usually we have to get situated and figure out where we're going, what we're eating, what we're riding, do we need a locker or not, who is meeting us at which times, who has to get their Hopper or AP, do we need to drop our stuff off at the hotel, how crowded is it, do we need Fast Passes, etc., etc.  Those kinds of things can sometimes take away from the initial impact of seeing DLR in all its holiday beauty.  Sometimes it takes a while to kind of get the agenda straight and get into the spirit - at least I find that's what happens with me.  Once everything gets settled, then I can relax and really start taking it in, looking around and just absorbing all the wonderful colors and sounds and details.

So when I was at DLR a couple of days ago, it took a minute to get situated and figure out what we were doing and I probably overlooked many wonderful things.  But looking at Sara's nice pictures makes me want to get back to DLR ASAP.

It's funny how that can happen - you can get home from DLR, no matter what the length of trip it is, and be exhausted.  You can be glad you are away from the crowds and feel like you don't need to get back to DLR for a good while.

And then the next day, someone posts some great photos or photos of things you missed and you think, "Oh!  I have to get back to DLR right away!!  I can't wait!!!"



kylie71 said:


> Sara and Sherri, Awespme pics!
> Thanks so much for doing that for us!! I will do my best to get some good pics..
> I have a Nikon Cool Pics as well, mine is Cranberry in color!



Thank you again, kylie71!!  As I told you, every time I looked at the giant tree on Main Street, I thought specifically of you!  I can't wait for you to get to DLR so you can see it in person and take your own wonderful photos!

Sara has a much better Nikon Cool Pix, apparently, than the one my friend was trying to use at DLR last year.  My friend could not get a decent shot to save her life on that Nikon.  But Sara's might be a more advanced model of Nikon.

I almost got a Nikon Cool Pix last year, but Canon has served me well with other cameras in the past, so I just stuck with that brand.  However, if I ever get an SLR, it will be Nikon!


----------



## JH87

I love those old pictures Bret!!! Thanks for sharing!



where's_my_prince said:


> oh those pictures reminded me of a story
> i went to work saturday and was at one of the CM stores backstage and 2 elves walk in! they were performers from the parade, but it was still the most surreal thing ever!!!! they legitimately looked like real christmas elves just shopping! it was the coolest thing!



 that is funny! you guys have backstage stores?!? that's cool


----------



## specialks

Feistygirl916 said:


> SPECIALKS,
> We have the EXACT same dates as you, and we are also from the Pacific Northwest.  Too funny!



GREAT!  I am hoping it turns out to be a great vacation!  I can't decide if I am secretly wishing for some rain on Saturday or not...being a PNW'er I would gladly take the coastal drizzle for fewer people. 

Thanks again Funball & Sherry for the amazing pics.  I really can't wait to see it all in person.  I am 'planning' on doing my TR during my trip as well.  I have to see how it all works out.  I have my iPhone but I don't know how well it will work to websurf & post pics on the spotty 3G network I hear the DLR has.  It will still be fun.  Our plans so far:

Tues Dec 7: arrive in SNA, rent car, check into RI GG, enjoy the free reception meal and a glass of wine!

Wed Dec 8: DCA day - my oldest daughter is finally tall enough for CS and literally cried in 2008 (she was 4.5) when we told her she couldn't ride it.  Her favorite ride that year was Space Mountain.  She is our roller coaster enthusiast.  However, she doesn't like ToT (she tried it in 08 & 09) and now my youngest (just turned 4) is convinced she is going to give ToT a try.  Crazy girls!   This will also be our WOC night and I am preordering the picnics today.  I am hoping for a blue FP and bridge viewing.

Thurs Dec 9: MM & DL day, we will probably try to catch the parade and/or the fireworks on this day.  

Fri Dec 10: Knotts - I am so bummed because I pre-purchased my tickets and now they have the Toys for Tots deal.  It could have saved us $57.  Oh well, no biggie.

Sat Dec 11: DL or DCA depending on where the girls want to go

Sun Dec 12: DL and F!

Mon Dec 13: our last day so we might park hop to finish out with our favorites!

Tues Dec 14: 6 pm flight home, we might head to a local beach just to see it and walk on it -- too cold to swim.  (any advice on a good beach to drive to from DLR with our flight leaving out of SNA)??

A bit of exciting news is my DM got a job at our local Disney Store and she is hoping to buy all our tickets with a CM discount.  That will be an unexpected and wonderful gift!


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> I love those old pictures Bret!!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> that is funny! you guys have backstage stores?!? that's cool



it's just one store it just has like cast merchandise like pins and shirts


----------



## Sally_fan

Sherry E said:


> Sally_fan - You're welcome!!  I can't wait to see your photos too!
> 
> I wondered that myself about the candy trees.  I didn't see anything outright to make me think they were selling them, but I agree - I love them too.  I would love to have a couple of them.  I'm inclined to think they were just for decoration, but I could be wrong.  Maybe I just didn't see the boxes for them or something.  Why put something out that is so clever and festive and then rob us of the chance to be able to buy it?



They are soooo beautiful!! Ribbon candy always makes me think of Christmas so it being shaped into the shape of a Christmas tree just makes my heart melt.  I am now wondering if they are actually candy? Or just ornaments made to look like candy? Either way I love, love, LOVE them!! Do you remember where they were Sherry? I must go visit them whilst we are there!


----------



## Markie Mouse

Sherry E said:


> I almost got a Nikon Cool Pix last year, but Canon has served me well with other cameras in the past, so I just stuck with that brand.  However, if I ever get an SLR, it will be Nikon!



Just to let you know I am a camera salesman as my 2nd job so if you ever need any info or help let me know. I primarily sell Sony but know a lot about other cameras. And FYI, Nikons are nice, but use Sony sensors, so it might be more cost effective to go Sony. But if I had money, Canon DSLR's are the way to go. Sorry to get off subject but looking at all the beautiful pictures got me thinking about my trip with my new Cameras. Can't wait to add to this awesome thread!


----------



## LisaCat

Sherry E said:


> Me too!  I don't know why those candy corn letters were so short-lived, but this was the last year we had even a remote chance to see them and they haven't brought them back since 2008.  And no more Candy Corn Acres, either.  That was totally gone this year, and I doubt it will ever come back now that DCA is getting an all new entrance and 1920's theme.



Candy Corn Acres was adorable.  I remember waiting to get just the right shot of the bug popping out of the candy corn!






This will be my first trip to DLR to fully enjoy the Christmas stuff.  I saw IASWH several years ago, it was still up when we went in mid January.  I know there were Christmas decorations up when I was there on NYE in 1995, but it was SO CROWDED I just don't remember actually seeing any of them!  We spent the entire night riding the monorail to the DL Hotel, getting a drink in the bar and riding back to the park and then taking the train around the park and doing it all over again.


----------



## briggscreek

OMG, seeing all the pics is getting me so excited! I've been so worried that we're going to be sick though, we have two littles that have brought home about four colds in the past month. I'm just crossing my fingers that we'll be good to go in two weeks!


----------



## funatdisney

specialks said:


> Wed Dec 8: This will also be our WOC night and I am preordering the picnics today.  I am hoping for a blue FP and bridge viewing



During the summer, we ordered the picnic meals to get the WOC FP. I picked them up at 12:30pm for lunch and asked if I could have blue FPs. My reasoning was if I picked them up early there would be blue FPs available. They had plenty. I did see the WOC from the bridge, and IMHO, is one of the best places to see WOC for the first time.


----------



## Sherry E

Sally_fan said:


> They are soooo beautiful!! Ribbon candy always makes me think of Christmas so it being shaped into the shape of a Christmas tree just makes my heart melt.  I am now wondering if they are actually candy? Or just ornaments made to look like candy? Either way I love, love, LOVE them!! Do you remember where they were Sherry? I must go visit them whilst we are there!



Sally_fan - it looked very much to me like the candy trees were for decoration, so I'm thinking the candy wasn't real, but you never know.  Maybe they are selling them and I just missed seeing the box.  They were located in Marceline's Confectionery in DTD!!



Markie Mouse said:


> Just to let you know I am a camera salesman as my 2nd job so if you ever need any info or help let me know. I primarily sell Sony but know a lot about other cameras. And FYI, Nikons are nice, but use Sony sensors, so it might be more cost effective to go Sony. But if I had money, Canon DSLR's are the way to go. Sorry to get off subject but looking at all the beautiful pictures got me thinking about my trip with my new Cameras. Can't wait to add to this awesome thread!



Markie Mouse - thanks for that info!  I will definitely ask your opinion when and if I get closer to getting a DSLR.  So Canon DSLR's are the better option?  I hear so much about the Nikon SLR's that I figured Canons didn't measure up, though I've had good luck with other Canon cameras.

I can't wait to see your photos!!  The really good cameras can do so many wonderful things, and the DLR holiday shots are just amazing!!



LisaCat said:


> Candy Corn Acres was adorable.  I remember waiting to get just the right shot of the bug popping out of the candy corn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first trip to DLR to fully enjoy the Christmas stuff.  I saw IASWH several years ago, it was still up when we went in mid January.  I know there were Christmas decorations up when I was there on NYE in 1995, but it was SO CROWDED I just don't remember actually seeing any of them!  We spent the entire night riding the monorail to the DL Hotel, getting a drink in the bar and riding back to the park and then taking the train around the park and doing it all over again.



LisaCat - NYE is soooooo bad in terms of crowds at DLR.  I had one and only one experience at DLR on NYE and it was not something I would want to repeat unless it was a special circumstance.  It would be very hard to soak in the holiday magic at DLR with those kinds of crowds.  At the time I had my one NYE experience, DCA was either not open yet or no one was going there and DL was the only option for NYE fun.  Somehow, I thought the crowds in DL would lessen over the years if people wandered over into DCA too.  But from what folks say, it is just as crowded as ever on NYE - especially in DL!

RIP Candy Corn Acres!  Even when all the work on DCA is done and when/if ElecTRONica leaves, I don't think we will see CCA again.  They could so easily put it in A Bug's Land, but I don't think they will.



briggscreek said:


> OMG, seeing all the pics is getting me so excited! I've been so worried that we're going to be sick though, we have two littles that have brought home about four colds in the past month. I'm just crossing my fingers that we'll be good to go in two weeks!




briggscreek - I am crossing my fingers that you get to go to DLR and that illness doesn't get in the way.  That is the worst possible time to get sick - when you have a trip planned.



specialks said:


> GREAT!  I am hoping it turns out to be a great vacation!  I can't decide if I am secretly wishing for some rain on Saturday or not...being a PNW'er I would gladly take the coastal drizzle for fewer people.
> 
> Thanks again Funball & Sherry for the amazing pics.  I really can't wait to see it all in person.  I am 'planning' on doing my TR during my trip as well.  I have to see how it all works out.  I have my iPhone but I don't know how well it will work to websurf & post pics on the spotty 3G network I hear the DLR has.  It will still be fun.  Our plans so far:
> 
> Tues Dec 7: arrive in SNA, rent car, check into RI GG, enjoy the free reception meal and a glass of wine!
> 
> Wed Dec 8: DCA day - my oldest daughter is finally tall enough for CS and literally cried in 2008 (she was 4.5) when we told her she couldn't ride it.  Her favorite ride that year was Space Mountain.  She is our roller coaster enthusiast.  However, she doesn't like ToT (she tried it in 08 & 09) and now my youngest (just turned 4) is convinced she is going to give ToT a try.  Crazy girls!   This will also be our WOC night and I am preordering the picnics today.  I am hoping for a blue FP and bridge viewing.
> 
> Thurs Dec 9: MM & DL day, we will probably try to catch the parade and/or the fireworks on this day.
> 
> Fri Dec 10: Knotts - I am so bummed because I pre-purchased my tickets and now they have the Toys for Tots deal.  It could have saved us $57.  Oh well, no biggie.
> 
> Sat Dec 11: DL or DCA depending on where the girls want to go
> 
> Sun Dec 12: DL and F!
> 
> Mon Dec 13: our last day so we might park hop to finish out with our favorites!
> 
> Tues Dec 14: 6 pm flight home, we might head to a local beach just to see it and walk on it -- too cold to swim.  (any advice on a good beach to drive to from DLR with our flight leaving out of SNA)??
> 
> A bit of exciting news is my DM got a job at our local Disney Store and she is hoping to buy all our tickets with a CM discount.  That will be an unexpected and wonderful gift!



specialks - You're welcome!  You know, I'm not a big fan of doing anything in the rain when I am getting soaked and can't take out my camera, but I wouldn't mind a little mist or light rain if it will keep the crowds away.  Given that it was soooo crowded at DLR 2 days ago, and it was sooooo crowded when I was there last year, I'm thinking this is going to be another record-breaking holiday season, with more crowds than even last year.  I think I am almost ready to welcome a little tiny bit of rain just to be able to move freely in the parks and not have to wait in 45-minute lines.  Plus, I'd rather have that than have ridiculous heat any day of the week.

But...I'll roll with whatever Mother Nature wants to throw at me....as long as it's not 113 degrees.

Unless I change my dates, I should be arriving one day before you leave DLR, I guess?  I'm supposed to arrive on December 12th.  I may try to change my dates slightly, but if not, maybe you, Halloweenqueen and I can meet up for a minute!


----------



## CaliBelle

What a great thread! TONS of ideas for our upcoming trip. I am going cross-eyed with all the info, but can't pull myself away from the computer!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Markie Mouse - thanks for that info!  I will definitely ask your opinion when and if I get closer to getting a DSLR.  So Canon DSLR's are the better option?  I hear so much about the Nikon SLR's that I figured Canons didn't measure up, though I've had good luck with other Canon cameras.



Sherry, a bit OT, but I just got a DLSR (one week ago) and spent months researching it.  My biggest advice, based on the wonderful people on the DIS Photo of the Day thread and the Photography board, is to go *HOLD* the cameras in your hands.  I was firmly decided on a Nikon, but when I held it in the store, it just didn't feel comfortable in my hands.  I then picked up a Canon, and it felt right.  So I ended up with the Canon.  I'm still trying to get used to it, lol, it is so different from my two P&S.  I'm really hoping I can actually get some decent shots with it, and that it really *is* the camera, and not the photographer    BTW, my one P&S is an Olympus and the other is a Canon, similar to yours.  I love them both, but wanted to be able to do more.

Definitely talk to Markie Mouse, too.  The more info you can get, the better, to narrow down the huge amount of choices.

Ok, back to our regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I have some pics to add, too, but here is one of them for now.  I also video'd the castle lighting ceremony & will have to upload that.


----------



## briggscreek

Sherry E said:


> briggscreek - I am crossing my fingers that you get to go to DLR and that illness doesn't get in the way.  That is the worst possible time to get sick - when you have a trip planned.



Thanks! We really HAVE to be well now, because I just booked a Costco package at the DLH for two nights in one of the new rooms. I'm NOT paying a cancellation fee LOL. So we'll be staying at the HOJO for two nights and moving to DLH. Breakfast at Goofy's on the way out of town.


----------



## Funball

Sherry E said:


> Let me give a special thank you to Sara/Funball for her amazing photographic contributions today!! Those are truly great photos, Sara, and you should be very proud of them!! Your camera is really quite good!


 
Thank you sherry you always give my photos such great reviews!!

Yes as skiingfast mentioned (because I was not online last night but he was) ,MY Nikon is a Nikon  coolpix L22  12 megapixel model. Its champagne color. Props to the person that said she has a cranberry one, I wanted a red one, but it cost more. I got it on Amazon for about $80, brand new never been used or opened ! Anyhow I love my new camera, and for a point and shoot its the best dang camera EVER!!!  It has a lot of advance features that I am still learning, but one cool thing is that it takes the best photos and it does panoramic shots also!!


Anyhow everyone that has posted photos, they are awesome, its nice to see that other members have the patience for the xmas parade, I sure dont!!! The xmas cards, I know I saw that sherry, yes there is more then just the castle ones. I did those castle ones , and I loved them! I am so glad they are back this year!!


..and I finally rotated my tree photos, and I will be posting them in 2 seconds!!!


----------



## Funball

ºoº Tree Photos as promised!!!! ºoº​




​ 







..and some other photos I did not post YET!!















​


----------



## tdashgirl

Awesome photos in here   So many posts since yesterday I simply can't comment on them all, but just a couple ...

Bret - what a great blast-from-the-past!  I forgot that's how Winnie the Pooh used to look.

Sara -  the jewelry photos.


----------



## lapdwife

mvf-m11c said:


> I just posted my[post=38951729]1985 Holiday pics[/post] on my TR. So you can all look at it or here are some pics of the Christmas parade back in 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGoodness, we've come a long way!  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Staceycs

Wow Sara- you really are a skilled photographer! Your photos are lovely


----------



## amamax2

Wonderful pictures Funball and great angle on the tree!

Looks like someone likes "sparkly" things.


----------



## kylie71

Sara, can I make that tree pic my screensaver?


Sherry, Your so sweet to think of me when you took that picture! It's an Awesome vision at night!!


----------



## kylie71

Sara, where we're those crystal tree's and candycanes?
How much $$$ do you know?


----------



## Funball

YES  u can have the tree photo as your screensaver.. do you want it bigger so that it will fit? I can send it later….

No I don’t know how much it was..

**If anybody wants any of my photos for a wallpaper. Just pm me and I will make it  bigger for you!!


----------



## specialks

Love the angled tree shot Sara!  Very nice!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics Sara. 

Can't wait to see more pics during your trip.


----------



## Funball

*gasp*  

I dont know if  I posted already, but I am now well stocked with Christmas maps!!  They are so cute, I will have a photo tonight, I was suppose to  put one up today. But I forgot!!!  

But yes, yes, yes I have the Christmas maps!!!!   





Umm brett, what pics from my trip? I go every weekend to DLR


----------



## Funball

Staceycs said:


> Wow Sara- you really are a skilled photographer! Your photos are lovely


 

Thanks!  I have never taken a class either.

 Sherry had some awesome firework photos, that is my next project fireworks! I cant seem to get that right. of course it does help to have a tripod!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> *gasp*
> 
> I dont know if  I posted already, but I am now well stocked with Christmas maps!!  They are so cute, I will have a photo tonight, I was suppose to  put one up today. But I forgot!!!
> 
> But yes, yes, yes I have the Christmas maps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm brett, what pics from my trip? I go every weekend to DLR



The last pics that u posted on this thread.


----------



## specialks

So something really weird happened with the picnics.  Today I ordered our picnics online - including 1 Little Squirt kids meal and 1 Lunchbox Classic kids meal.  I had the pictures and even the printed receipt with the names listed.  I just went online to show my daughter all the goodies and it is all different!  All the pictures are different - no bags shown anymore and the Little Squirt meal isn't offered! Also, no more goldfish... WHAT?  I wonder what is going to happen when I show up asking about my bags, yogurt, goldfish & string cheese for my allergy baby???  Weird...


----------



## ttig34

specialks said:


> So something really weird happened with the picnics.  Today I ordered our picnics online - including 1 Little Squirt kids meal and 1 Lunchbox Classic kids meal.  I had the pictures and even the printed receipt with the names listed.  I just went online to show my daughter all the goodies and it is all different!  All the pictures are different - no bags shown anymore and the Little Squirt meal isn't offered! Also, no more goldfish... WHAT?  I wonder what is going to happen when I show up asking about my bags, yogurt, goldfish & string cheese for my allergy baby???  Weird...




Weird. Looks like they show the "Little Squirt" through December 9th. Then all of a sudden on the 10th, it disappears, and the price for all goes up $1.00.


----------



## KCmike

We're back from our DL Christmas and 20th Anniversary trip.  Here is one of many pictures that I wanted to share.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> We're back from our DL Christmas and 20th Anniversary trip.  Here is one of many pictures that I wanted to share.  Merry Christmas!



Mike - Gorgeous picture!  I can't wait to see the rest of your photos.  I know they will be great!  Someone reported earlier that the Christmas tree was not up in GCH yet.  Can you confirm or deny this?

And Yikes!  The crowd in this photo you posted looks about like the crowd that was there on my day.  I was there Saturday, and the crowds were very heavy.  Which day were you there, Mike?

And did you enjoy the holiday season at DLR?


----------



## PHXscuba

Mike,* yowza* on the crowds!!

Could I ask posters to put a rough time of day/day of week on "crowd" pictures, especially ones that show great gobs of people? It would be helpful to compare what people are seeing different weekends or weekdays as they decide when to go, both this year and in the future.

DS14 just got his itinerary for this weekend, including DLR from 4-10:30 on Friday. I have already warned him about the crowds and that he's not going to get much done, just be able to hang out in DLR with his friends. Very different than starting at ropedrop with Mom-and-a-plan. 

I am loving the pictures. I check this thread a couple times a day and every time there are two more pages!!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so I'm trying to work out my schedule when I'm there...

Friday Dec. 3 (Holiday tour 3 p.m.)

Saturday Dec. 4 (CP that night be we aren't trying to see, blackout day for local APs)

My friend and I plan to spend the majority of the time in Disneyland proper, but we do want to spend a short chunk in DCA, like 10-2. Should we do it on Friday and get it out of the way before our tour, or go on Saturday and be back in DLR well before the bottleneck of CP?

Any advice? Right now I'm leaning toward DCA Saturday morning ...

PHXscuba


----------



## Funball

i am going to go to DLR again this weekend. i can find out if the GCH tree is up..plus it give me a an excuse to get another rad tree photo! hee heee


----------



## RedRosePrincess

A couple tree pictures:


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

I am planning our Christmas trip for next year. I am just wanting to know if the first week of December will be okay? We are going during the week we are just hoping for a little less crowds.


----------



## smiley_face2

Feistygirl916 said:


> I'm right there with you in the insane boat...  My ringtone is "Hakuna Matata" for most people, and my favorite people get the music from Fantasmic.
> 
> What gives me goosebumps is being at ropedrop, when the "Have the time of your life" song plays...



Lol...I created my ringtone for my iphone using the Pirates song! It's the whole first 2 chorus's so it goes on a bit...when it starts ringing in a store or somewhere, lot's of people look up and around...  
I also have several of the ride throughs, parades etc.... podcasts. I love watching them when I am waiting in line or something 
This thread moves a mile a minute!!


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> We're back from our DL Christmas and 20th Anniversary trip.  Here is one of many pictures that I wanted to share.  Merry Christmas!



Mike, great picture despite the crowds. I hope you had a great time at DL and a wonderful 20th anniversary trip. How did your kids do while you were away?

Liza


----------



## disneymom23

Funball said:


> i am going to go to DLR again this weekend. i can find out if the GCH tree is up..plus it give me a an excuse to get another rad tree photo! hee heee



This will be our third year going the weekend before thanksgiving. We always stay at the GCH. The tree has never been up while we've been there. Two years ago, it went up the night before we left which was on Monday night.  It is a bummer because I'd love to sit in the lobby and enjoy the tree. 

It doesn't work out for us to go in December although I'd love to go closer to Christmas. It's hard to be so immersed in Christmas and then go home and it's not even thanksgiving.


----------



## Porturican

I have never posted a picture before so I hope this works...if it does i will post more. They are from my trip to DL in Dec 2008. That was the last time I was there for x-mas. 

Main Street Christmas tree


----------



## Porturican

RedRosePrincess said:


> A couple tree pictures:



Do you mind if I use your ornament photo as my avatar? I love it! 

Actually all the pictures are great!


----------



## RedRosePrincess

Porturican said:


> Do you mind if I use your ornament photo as my avatar? I love it!
> 
> Actually all the pictures are great!



Sure! Thanks!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## Funball

All right!!! AS this is the Christmas thread! I am posting here for all to see, I got the DLR Christmas maps (that means both parks). I have updated my map thread and I am now taking orders!!​

​ 

FUNBALL'S MAP THREAD! GO HERE FOR CHRISTMAS MAPS!!


​


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Thanks, Sarah!  I'm printing off a copy now!


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> Mike - Gorgeous picture!  I can't wait to see the rest of your photos.  I know they will be great!  Someone reported earlier that the Christmas tree was not up in GCH yet.  Can you confirm or deny this?
> 
> And Yikes!  The crowd in this photo you posted looks about like the crowd that was there on my day.  I was there Saturday, and the crowds were very heavy.  Which day were you there, Mike?
> 
> And did you enjoy the holiday season at DLR?



Sady no trees or any sighting of Christmas at Grand California.  We absolutely loved the atmosphere during this time.  Showed the kids the pictures and you can only imagine how much they want to be there.


----------



## KCmike

PHXscuba said:


> Mike,* yowza* on the crowds!!
> 
> Could I ask posters to put a rough time of day/day of week on "crowd" pictures, especially ones that show great gobs of people? It would be helpful to compare what people are seeing different weekends or weekdays as they decide when to go, both this year and in the future.
> 
> DS14 just got his itinerary for this weekend, including DLR from 4-10:30 on Friday. I have already warned him about the crowds and that he's not going to get much done, just be able to hang out in DLR with his friends. Very different than starting at ropedrop with Mom-and-a-plan.
> 
> I am loving the pictures. I check this thread a couple times a day and every time there are two more pages!!
> 
> PHXscuba



3pm on Friday.  It as the first day for Christmas this season.


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Mike, great picture despite the crowds. I hope you had a great time at DL and a wonderful 20th anniversary trip. How did your kids do while you were away?
> 
> Liza



Kids did okay.  My youngest cried one day while we we're gone.  They mostly had a hard time with the thought of something possibly happening to us on the airplane or travelling up and down the coast.  They surprised us with signs at the airport saying Welcome Home.  My wife's sister watched them for us and did such an amazing job.  Thanks for asking Liza.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Porturican

Here's a pic I took in Oct from Haunted Mansion Holiday...its still xmas right?


----------



## Porturican

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



WOW those are beautiful the colors just POP!


----------



## BunnieGene

I am really loving all of these photos that y'all are sharing


----------



## Porturican

Here's some more from X-mas 2008, sorry they are old but I will get some new ones in about 3 weeks!

Castle






I love this photo, I dont know the family but the little baby walking down Main Street in the pink bunting looks like a "1st walk down Main St" moment 






MICKEY!  sorry it's a little blury






Pluto laughing sorry its a little blury too






Toon Town light posts 










My Kids in the Sleigh at Santas Round Up & in Toon Town










Hope I didn't bore anyone with my old pictures


----------



## uneekstylez

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



I love how the colors are very vibrant on these photos! How did you postprocess them? Do you use Photoshop? What camera do you use?

All these photos are making me sooooooo excited to be going on our December trip!


----------



## Disgram23kids

Awesome photos everyone!!  It is getting me so excited for our visit to DL and CA in about 4 weeks.  Everytime I think about the crowds, I look a the photos and tell myself it will be worth it.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Porturican said:


> WOW those are beautiful the colors just POP!





uneekstylez said:


> I love how the colors are very vibrant on these photos! How did you postprocess them? Do you use Photoshop? What camera do you use?
> 
> All these photos are making me sooooooo excited to be going on our December trip!



Thank you very much. These were taken two weekends ago so the park was not done up completely yet. I use Lightroom for post processing and I have a Nikon D90. I am anxious go back and see the entire park decorated. Great pictures everyone. There really is nothing like Disneyland at Christmas time.


----------



## Funball

*Ok I just counted how many maps I have.*

*As of right now. I got 16 DL Christmas cover maps with Mickey mouse, and  25 DCA Christmas cover maps with Pluto dressed as a reindeer !! I will be getting more, so dont feel shy about asking!! I live so close to the park it is not a burden!!*

*I also still have some Halloween maps, and a few DCA world of color maps with nemo characters on the front!*


*..and I have to say ..Goofonthehighseas does GREAT photos, an thanks to her/him I got some awesome pointers on photography with my new Nikon, and you know what goofy? I been really branching out and its thanks to you!!!!  *


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Kids did okay.  My youngest cried one day while we we're gone.  They mostly had a hard time with the thought of something possibly happening to us on the airplane or travelling up and down the coast.  They surprised us with signs at the airport saying Welcome Home.  My wife's sister watched them for us and did such an amazing job.  Thanks for asking Liza.



I am so glad that they handled it very well. It is always tough to leave the kiddos at home when they are not used to it. How lucky that they have a wonderful aunt to ease their fears. I am very lucky. My Mom-in-Law has taken my two overnight once a week since they were born until recently (they are teenagers now). We never worried about them, and they didn't worry about us, since they were in excellent hands. So when are you going to plan a Christmas vacation at GCH with the kids? I only ask cuz they have seen your pictures and are probably begging for a trip out west .


----------



## KCmike




----------



## funatdisney

Yah! Mike is going to post lots of pictures. I look forward to your shots, Mike. They are always the best.


----------



## Sherry E

This has always been my favorite thread out of all the threads on the DIS - it covers so much territory in presenting an all-encompassing view of the holiday season at DLR.  It is such a colorful, magical thread - but it went through a bit of a slow time this year, when people forgot we were here.  I am so excited to see it back and in full swing with all of the recent 
spectacular contributions!!

Roger, Mike, RedRosePrincess and Porturican - the clarity in these photos is astounding, making it so easy to see some of the wonderful details of the decorations.  The colors really do just jump out!

Roger's NOS pictures are exquisite, RedRosePrincess' ToonTown tree photo is amazing and vibrant, Porturican's family photo in the sleigh is just adorable, and Mike's ornament photo is sparkly and dazzling!!

Not to mention the fact that we have so many fantastic contributors here who share valuable information and tips for getting the most out of the DLR holiday season.  So this is a double whammy - fabulous photos and fabulous information!

Quite simply, this is the BEST. THREAD.  EVER.

(All of the folks who haven't jumped on board or subscribed yet are really missing out!  Because if this thread doesn't get you in the mood or spirit of the holiday season at DLR, I don't know what will!)


----------



## Sherry E

So...... other than the gingerbread cookies with ears, the peppermint pot cake, the peppermint ice cream, maybe a cupcake or two, and any other treats I can get my hands on....

As far as merchandise, I want the Tinkerbell with peppermint candy and cupcake ornaments!!  I will not be able to get them all - and I don't even really like Tinkerbell - but those ornaments are absolutely precious.

I also want to get the mini-Christmas tree with ornaments that comes in its own mailing cylinder.  That is sooooooooo cute.

If they are selling them again, I want the Main Street village light-up holiday houses (like the Emporium, the Fire Dept., etc.) that were sold last year.

And I saw about 20 pins that I'd love to have.

There is too much cute stuff!!  I can't take it!


----------



## MinnieMama09

Sherry E said:


> This has always been my favorite thread out of all the threads on the DIS - it covers so much territory in presenting an all-encompassing view of the holiday season at DLR.  It is such a colorful, magical thread - but it went through a bit of a slow time this year, when people forgot we were here.  I am so excited to see it back and in full swing with all of the recent
> spectacular contributions!!
> 
> Roger, Mike and Porturican - the clarity in these photos is astounding, making it so easy to see some of the wonderful details of the decorations.  The colors really do just jump out!
> 
> Roger's NOS pictures are exquisite, RedRosePrincess' ToonTown tree photo is amazing and vibrant, Porturican's family photo in the sleigh is just adorable, and Mike's ornament photo is sparkly and dazzling!!
> 
> Not to mention the fact that we have so many fantastic contributors here who share valuable information and tips for getting the most out of the DLR holiday season.  So this is a double whammy - fabulous photos and fabulous information!
> 
> Quite simply, this is the BEST. THREAD.  EVER.
> 
> (All of the folks who haven't jumped on board or subscribed yet are really missing out!  Because if this thread doesn't get you in the mood or spirit of the holiday season at DLR, I don't know what will!)



So true, Sherry!  I think I've gone back and review the entire thread over last month, and have loved it!  We have never been to DLR during the holiday season, and had no idea what to expect...even better than I imagined, and we're not even there yet!  Everyone on here (and of course, you) has been so helpful and has such wonderful pictures and info.
Thank you all!


----------



## tksbaskets

Here Here!  BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Funball said:


> *..and I have to say ..Goofonthehighseas does GREAT photos, an thanks to her/him I got some awesome pointers on photography with my new Nikon, and you know what goofy? I been really branching out and its thanks to you!!!!  *



Thank you very much Sara! You have really improved and are coming to realize the truth that it is not the camera but the photographer



Sherry E said:


> Roger, Mike, RedRosePrincess and Porturican - the clarity in these photos is astounding, making it so easy to see some of the wonderful details of the decorations.  The colors really do just jump out!
> 
> Roger's NOS pictures are exquisite, RedRosePrincess' ToonTown tree photo is amazing and vibrant, Porturican's family photo in the sleigh is just adorable, and Mike's ornament photo is sparkly and dazzling!!



Thank you very much Sherry Love everyone's contributions here.


----------



## billwendy

So far I have eaten the shortbread snowman and the peppermint ice cream in the candycane/chocolate cone!!!!

Last night someone told me I HAVE to get some peppermint fudge!!!!

Also, right now they have sourdough bread in the shape of a turkey!!!!


----------



## goldies 5

I just want to say thanks too!  to everyone who thoughtfully  contributes here.
Sherry, I am so happy for you that you got a mini trip.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I have a picture request for our photographers.  I would like to see the christmas time Mickey ears (the ones that you can have your name put on) please?


----------



## Sherry E

MinnieMama09 said:


> So true, Sherry!  I think I've gone back and review the entire thread over last month, and have loved it!  We have never been to DLR during the holiday season, and had no idea what to expect...even better than I imagined, and we're not even there yet!  Everyone on here (and of course, you) has been so helpful and has such wonderful pictures and info.
> Thank you all!



MinnieMama09 - Thank you for the kind words.  You will have a fantastic time!  I think most of us who have been to DLR during the holidays can agree that even though we have been there and taken our own photos, etc., looking at everyone else's photos sort of re-invigorates us and inspires us to want to get back.  Basically, no matter how many times we go or look at our own photos, somehow seeing other people's photos and noticing things we had never noticed before makes it seem like we are looking at a whole new place where we have never been!  As much as we have all seen in the photos in this thread, there is really soooooooo much more to see.  For example, I had no clue that Plaza Inn changes its paintings (inside the restaurant, at the entry way) to winter scenes until Mary Jo pointed it out to me.  That's something I never would have noticed.

There are so many detals and window displays and merchandise and treats to see.  So many trees and wreaths and ornaments...so little time!



tksbaskets said:


> Here Here!  BEST THREAD EVER!



Woo hoo!  Best Thread Ever!  Might I add, I don't think there is anything nearly as magical and festive (thread-wise) over on those _other_ message boards!  I've looked, and I don't see anything that comes close to this Christmas thread!  Heck, I don't even see any threads like this one on the WDW side of this board.  I was shocked, because WDW has so many holiday things to cover - I was sure there would be one master thread with tons of photos and info, but if there is, I haven't seen it.




GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Thank you very much Sherry Love everyone's contributions here.



You're welcome!  We do have some great contributors!



billwendy said:


> So far I have eaten the shortbread snowman and the peppermint ice cream in the candycane/chocolate cone!!!!
> 
> Last night someone told me I HAVE to get some peppermint fudge!!!!
> 
> Also, right now they have sourdough bread in the shape of a turkey!!!!



Woo hoo! billwendy - I am so glad that you are diving right into the treats!!  I love that peppermint ice cream and the shortbread snowman!  It sounds like you are having a great time!  I remember when you were in the early planning stages of this trip, so it's awesome to see it come to fruition and read that things are going well!



fo112 said:


> wonderful!



I agree!



goldies 5 said:


> I just want to say thanks too!  to everyone who thoughtfully  contributes here.
> Sherry, I am so happy for you that you got a mini trip.



Thank you, goldies 5!  I'm happy I got a mini-trip too!  It was a 'bonus trip,' basically - not one that was planned way in advance, and not one that I was even sure would happen.  I needed to get my AP - that was the root of the whole thing.  It was enough to give me a good taste of the season and get me excited for the main trip in December!  It will be even more Christmasy in December!!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I have a picture request for our photographers.  I would like to see the christmas time Mickey ears (the ones that you can have your name put on) please?



Good thinking!  There are some wild holiday ears this year - the candy cane ears are hilarious because they stick straight up off the top of one's head!


Also, good thinking by PHXscuba about posting the rough times of day when certain crowd scenes were shot - I forgot to mention that yesterday!


----------



## where's_my_prince

i believe i posted some christmas mickey ears, earlier in the thread i just dont remember what page!


----------



## where's_my_prince

found them!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> i believe i posted some christmas mickey ears, earlier in the thread i just dont remember what page!



I saw those ones, they were of the candy canes and santa hat with mickey ears and they are supper cute.  I'm talking about the ones that you can have your name embroidered onto.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> found them!



I totally missed this one!! Thank you


----------



## lapdwife

We're going tomorrow after school (depending on how bad this newly acquired cold beats me up) for the flag ceremony at 4:30, tree lighting at 5, parade at 5:30..dinner... and possibly fireworks (dd is begging for those)...will anyone else be there?


----------



## Funball

I think we should make this thread the Disneyland Christmas super thread!


----------



## smile4stamps

Are there any other holidayish drinks to be had besides hot chocolate?  I am lactose intolerant so can't do the hot cocoa but love the thought of sitting waiting for fireworks with a toasty drink!

I'm thinking cider or something like that?

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

smile4stamps said:


> Are there any other holidayish drinks to be had besides hot chocolate?  I am lactose intolerant so can't do the hot cocoa but love the thought of sitting waiting for fireworks with a toasty drink!
> 
> I'm thinking cider or something like that?
> 
> Thanks!



There may be cider somewhere.  There are things like peppermint mocha drinks but you may not be able to have those, either.


----------



## kylie71

I just gotta say.... I CANNOT WAIT TO GET THERE!!!


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> I just gotta say.... I CANNOT WAIT TO GET THERE!!!



Woo hoo!


----------



## smile4stamps

Sherry E said:


> There may be cider somewhere.  There are things like peppermint mocha drinks but you may not be able to have those, either.



Yeah anything like that usually has dairy, chocolate alone has dairy and then the base of the drink is milk...  I can have soy milk but don't really like it


----------



## where's_my_prince

they have caramel apple cider

i don't know if the caramel has dairy though


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Getting myself all festive, I'm watching The Christmas Carol.


----------



## smile4stamps

where's_my_prince said:


> they have caramel apple cider
> 
> i don't know if the caramel has dairy though



Caramel can have dairy but usually not enough to be an issue...  Where might I find a caramel apple cider?


----------



## where's_my_prince

Goofy_Mom said:


> Getting myself all festive, I'm watching The Christmas Carol.



OMG ME TOO!!! the new one right that just came out yesterday?


----------



## kylie71

Goofy_Mom said:


> Getting myself all festive, I'm watching The Christmas Carol.



I'm listening to my Kenny G, jazz Christmas CD.. I love it!


----------



## where's_my_prince

smile4stamps said:


> Caramel can have dairy but usually not enough to be an issue...  Where might I find a caramel apple cider?



they usually have it everywhere you can get hot cocoa  ummm i know they have it at the coffee place at the end main street and at the bakery in the zephyr train at the entrance in DCA


----------



## smile4stamps

where's_my_prince said:


> they usually have it everywhere you can get hot cocoa  ummm i know they have it at the coffee place at the end main street and at the bakery in the zephyr train at the entrance in DCA



Thanks!


----------



## DizDragonfly

This arrived in my email today.  I thought someone here may be interested.


----------



## Sherry E

Ooooh!  Thanks, DizDragonfly - I'm sure it will be very useful for people looking for a Thanksgiving meal.  And how cute is the "Gobble 'til You Wobble" slogan?  Very clever!



Thanks, also, to where's_my_prince (Jasmine) for the info on where to find the caramel apple cider.  I might have to try that myself (gee, my list of things to eat/drink and buy is ever-expanding - I am going to have to cut it down some!).


----------



## isitnaptime

Here are some pictures from our day at the park, yesterday.  It was so beautiful -- perfect weather, very low crowds.  We had a great time soaking in the Christmas spirit!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you for sharing those wonderful pictures with us, isitnaptime!!  Is that your daughter?  She is so cute - I especially love the photo by the sleigh at the Round-Up and by the ToonTown tree.  I'm so glad to hear you had a great time - the weather has been perfect (for me, anyway).  It's dropped down to the low 70's and upper 60's (right now it's 63 degrees!  Yessssss!  That's what I'm talking about!!), which is great for Fall.

What do you think your favorite things were about the seasonal decor and atmosphere?  Was there one thing that really stood out to you more than other things?


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, almost forgot - HOLIDAY ICE CREAM ALERT!

In addition to the oh-so-yummy Dreyer's peppermint ice cream (both the full fat and lite varieties) and the Starbucks peppermint mocha ice cream that SueTGGR told us about a while back, I also discovered that Dreyer's has a new ice cream called....wait for it....HOT COCOA ice cream!!!

I don't know if hot cocoa ice cream is any better or different than plain ol' chocolate ice cream, but....I could easily see myself scooping up some of their peppermint ice cream (which has chunks of candy cane broken up in it) and adding a scoop of the hot cocoa ice cream in the same bowl and then eating them together!  How could that possibly be bad?  It's Christmas in a bowl!


----------



## DizDragonfly

From another email this time from Starbucks ...

"And from November 18 to 21, between 2 p.m. and 5 p.m, when you purchase  one holiday beverage at a participating store, we'll give you a second  one for free!"

I don't know if this is a regional or a national thing, but it may be worth a phone call to check!


----------



## kylie71

isitnaptime said:


> Here are some pictures from our day at the park, yesterday.  It was so beautiful -- perfect weather, very low crowds.  We had a great time soaking in the Christmas spirit!


I really LOVE Minnie's tree!
Very nice pitures, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tdashgirl

More lovely photos!  I agree, this thread is like Christmas to me!  Love it.



smile4stamps said:


> Caramel can have dairy but usually not enough to be an issue...  Where might I find a caramel apple cider?


We got this in October at the Blue Ribbon Bakery.  It is seriously to-die-for.  SO GOOD.


----------



## amamax2

isitnaptime said:


> ]




This is seriously one of the most precious pictures I have ever seen!  What an angel.


----------



## Ariel224

I haven't been keeping up with this thread this week, as I've been too busy playing in the parks to be online!

Does anyone know if the carolers have been in the GCH lobby this week?  Tonight DH and I are getting a DATE NIGHT!   He knows nothing about it.  I have an 8:30 reservation for the chef's counter at Napa Rose, and was thinking that hanging out in the lobby beforehand would be a nice way to begin the evening.  If they are there, what time do they start?  Where does one get the hot cocoa everyone talks about?

Thanks,
Cherie


----------



## Sherry E

Ariel224 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this thread this week, as I've been too busy playing in the parks to be online!
> 
> Does anyone know if the carolers have been in the GCH lobby this week?  Tonight DH and I are getting a DATE NIGHT!   He knows nothing about it.  I have an 8:30 reservation for the chef's counter at Napa Rose, and was thinking that hanging out in the lobby beforehand would be a nice way to begin the evening.  If they are there, what time do they start?  Where does one get the hot cocoa everyone talks about?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cherie



I'm wondering about the carolers myself.  Two DIS'ers have reported that the Christmas tree is not even up yet in the GCH lobby, and another DIS'er indicated that it always seems to go up around Thanksgiving, which I didn't previously know.  So I am guessing that if the tree is not up until next week, then Santa is not in the GCH lobby yet and the carolers are probably not there either, seeing as the tree is sort of the staging area for both Santa and the carolers.

There is a lounge off of the GCH lobby - Hearthstone Lounge, I think it is - and you can get various drinks there.  Or you can get something in nearby DCA or DTD and bring it back to the GCH.  But I am thinking no carolers until Thanksgiving.


----------



## A Small World

where's_my_prince said:


> they have caramel apple cider



I had this in October - it was so so delicious


----------



## DizDragonfly

Ariel224 said:


> I have an 8:30 reservation for the chef's counter at Napa Rose



Awesome!  Let us know how it goes.  We'll be doing the same in 12 days!


----------



## RedRosePrincess

Sherry E said:


> Roger, Mike, RedRosePrincess and Porturican - the clarity in these photos is astounding, making it so easy to see some of the wonderful details of the decorations.  The colors really do just jump out!
> 
> Roger's NOS pictures are exquisite, RedRosePrincess' ToonTown tree photo is amazing and vibrant, Porturican's family photo in the sleigh is just adorable, and Mike's ornament photo is sparkly and dazzling!!



Thank you for the kinda words. I'm glad people like them. 

Here are a couple of the souvenirs I bought last week. The travel mug is the one you can get with hot cocoa or coffee. The rice crispy treats were SO good. Very yummy! I highly recommend them. They came in a four pack but also saw a box of them in the World of Disney store.


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Yah! Mike is going to post lots of pictures. I look forward to your shots, Mike. They are always the best.



Thanks so much!!!!!!



> =Sherry E
> Roger, Mike, RedRosePrincess and Porturican - the clarity in these photos is astounding, making it so easy to see some of the wonderful details of the decorations. The colors really do just jump out!
> 
> Thanks Sherry!!


----------



## KCmike

A Black and White Christmas






The Pardoned Turkey


----------



## AttilaTheHun

My radio station 96.5 started their 24 hour Christmas music today. Weee!!


----------



## SueTGGR

DizDragonfly said:


> From another email this time from Starbucks ...
> 
> "And from November 18 to 21, between 2 p.m. and 5 p.m, when you purchase  one holiday beverage at a participating store, we'll give you a second  one for free!"
> 
> I don't know if this is a regional or a national thing, but it may be worth a phone call to check!


I got the same e-mail & it is going on here in Nor Cal, too! Also, I NEED to get into a grocery store to search more for the new Starbucks Peppermint Mocha ice cream, I haven't seen it yet. Probably Friday.

I have a question for anyone...we were looking at going the weekend of Dec 10th but when we looked at prices to stay on site we were noticing that the rates the next weekend (17-19) were cheaper. Any ideas? Is there something going on that weekend of the 10th? I figured it would be booked up the 17th weekend because that will be the beginning of Christmas break for schools. Am I wrong? Should we go the 17th-19th?? Ideas? Theories? 

Thanks ahead of time,
Sue
P.S. Keep the pictures coming we have a great group of photographers here!


----------



## where's_my_prince

popcorn bucket release date atm is : december 8th


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> A Black and White Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pardoned Turkey



Great shots!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## specialks

SueTGGR said:


> I have a question for anyone...we were looking at going the weekend of Dec 10th but when we looked at prices to stay on site we were noticing that the rates the next weekend (17-19) were cheaper. Any ideas? Is there something going on that weekend of the 10th? I figured it would be booked up the 17th weekend because that will be the beginning of Christmas break for schools. Am I wrong? Should we go the 17th-19th?? Ideas? Theories?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time,
> Sue
> P.S. Keep the pictures coming we have a great group of photographers here!



There will be dance groups performing in the parade on Saturday.  They are doing 2 "performances" this year so that more groups could be a part of the parade.  The first group performed when the Christmas Parade was filmed and the next is Dec 10th.  I think someone talked about it on this thread a while back.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Still going through pictures from a couple of weeks ago and found these two.


----------



## CaliBelle

Can't post (or quote) images, yet, but LOVE the B&W pic!


----------



## tksbaskets

CaliBelle said:


> Can't post (or quote) images, yet, but LOVE the B&W pic!



Soon you can   Welcome to DIS - the best way to spend idle time with great people


----------



## CaliBelle

tksbaskets said:


> Soon you can   Welcome to DIS - the best way to spend idle time with great people



Thanks for the welcome! I seem to have quite a bit of idle time, lately.


----------



## funatdisney

RedRosePrincess said:


>



Thank you posting these pics. I have a few holiday travel mugs from a few years ago, but haven't got any new ones in a long time. I like these and now they are on my purchase list for my trip next month.


----------



## kylie71

That Pluto is Adorable!! Gotta have one!


----------



## NewbieMouse

Attila the Hun, I just noticed that we have the exact same avatar, the same ticker, and that our trip starts on the same day (1 month, 3 days) from now. That's just weird. We're like DIS twins.


----------



## Disgram23kids

funatdisney said:


> Thank you posting these pics. I have a few holiday travel mugs from a few years ago, but haven't got any new ones in a long time. I like these and now they are on my purchase list for my trip next month.



These are adorable.  So area these the ones you get when you buy the hot chocolate???  Do you get a choice of characters or do different stands have different characters??


----------



## tksbaskets

Disgram23kids said:


> These are adorable.  So area these the ones you get when you buy the hot chocolate???  Do you get a choice of characters or do different stands have different characters??



It was my experience at Halloween that there were two different mugs at different stands.  You may want to look around a bit before you purchase the mug of your dreams.


----------



## Mexikolla

Don't know if anyone has posted/seen this yet but this was posted on Mousewait a few minutes ago...

http://www.mousewait.com/disneyland/talk/90784/Got-the-dates-fir-the-candy-canes-good

I'm not sure why the image isn't showing up. (it shows on my iphone). It's a photo of a list of dates wrote on a blank receipt. It is posted back behind the counter. The Mousewait member had a CM take the pic with her camera phone. 

Here is what it says....

Candy Cane Dates
Nov 26
Nov 30
Dec 9
Dec 11
Dec 17
Dec 21
Dec 24
Dec 29


----------



## RedRosePrincess

Disgram23kids said:


> These are adorable.  So area these the ones you get when you buy the hot chocolate???  Do you get a choice of characters or do different stands have different characters??



Yes this mug is the one you get when you buy hot chocolate or coffee. I think the price was $4.79 which includes the hot chocolate/coffee at the time of purchase which is a good deal considering the hot chocolate/coffee costs $2.79 on its own.

I bought this mug at the Pizza Port and I also saw it at the cart in Fantasyland by Dumbo. I'm not sure if there are different stands that have different mugs but the one I got has Minnie, Mickey, and Pluto all on one mug just on different sides of it (sorry if there was confusion).


----------



## Funball

hi everyone!!!!  

i took a photo of some of the christmas cards offered at disneyland.I saw it as i was walking out of the park near the little outdoor gift shop near city hall.





its not very good, but at least you see that there is more choices then just the castle design!


----------



## Funball

with the photo of the NOS tree .. i can just see myself taking a photo there an then photoshopping the boyfriend into it, because he is not here to get a nice photo with me for christmas. oh well maybe next year!


----------



## Funball

Have two new photos of Christmas stuff.

First one is the tree with those giant Christmas light balls that hang in the trees near the trams,

The second one is the golden gate monorail bridge in DCA


----------



## funatdisney

Disgram23kids said:


> These are adorable.  So area these the ones you get when you buy the hot chocolate???  Do you get a choice of characters or do different stands have different characters??



Yes, you get the cup when you buy hot chocolate. It looks like this is one cup and the pictures show three different sides of the same cup.


----------



## SueTGGR

If it is the same as when we did the Holiday Tour a few years ago, you get one of these holiday mugs with hot chocolate in it with your cookie while waiting for the parade!


----------



## SueTGGR

For those looking for complete information on Candy Canes...
here is the actual link to MousePad http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/blog.php?b=786

*It's Candy Cane time at Disneyland - dates and details

Posted Today at 01:58 PM by AVP

If your holiday tradition includes a trip to Disneyland for one of their famous fresh-made candy canes, here are the dates and details you'll need to start making plans.

The first batch of fresh candy canes will be made at the Candy Palace on Main Street, U.S.A. on November 26, the day after Thanksgiving. The full schedule is:

    * Friday, November 26
    * Tuesday, November 30
    * Thursday, December 9
    * Saturday, December 11
    * Monday, December 13
    * Friday, December 17
    * Tuesday, December 21

The candy canes will be $9.95 each, and there is a limit of 2 per person. Disneyland usually makes two - sometimes three - batches a day, but the number of candy canes in each batch can vary based in temperature and humidity. The typical batch yields fewer than 90 canes.

Tickets will be distributed at park opening each day, and the first batch of candy canes are usually available to purchase about one hour after the official park opening time. The second and third batches are usually ready 90-minutes to two hours apart.


Disneyland's fresh-made candy canes were once a little-known secret among Disney fans, but have become increasingly popular after being featured on the Food Network and Disney's official blogs. Photo (c) MousePlanet.com

If you are not staying in a hotel that offers "Magic Morning" access, I recommend that you avoid days where Magic Morning is offered (usually Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, but check the Disneyland.com calendar for updates), or plan to wait for the second or third batch to be ready. My experience has been that the tickets for the first batch are usually distributed to hotel guests during Magic Morning before day guests get into the park at official park opening.

It's also important to note that the schedule posted here is subject to change at any time - the 2009 release schedule changed at least three times. Follow the discussion in our Disneyland Trip Planning forum for the latest updates as we learn about them. *
Thank you MousePad & AVP!


----------



## amamax2

Thanks for all those details regarding the candy canes!  I have an Ap, so no magic morning access, but would love to see them making the candy canes.


----------



## Disgram23kids

tksbaskets said:


> It was my experience at Halloween that there were two different mugs at different stands.  You may want to look around a bit before you purchase the mug of your dreams.



Thanks for the info.  We will check out all the stands earlier and know where to get the hot chocolate.


----------



## KCmike

Here's another B&W shot.

Feeling Nostalgic


----------



## Disgram23kids

RedRosePrincess said:


> Yes this mug is the one you get when you buy hot chocolate or coffee. I think the price was $4.79 which includes the hot chocolate/coffee at the time of purchase which is a good deal considering the hot chocolate/coffee costs $2.79 on its own.
> 
> I bought this mug at the Pizza Port and I also saw it at the cart in Fantasyland by Dumbo. I'm not sure if there are different stands that have different mugs but the one I got has Minnie, Mickey, and Pluto all on one mug just on different sides of it (sorry if there was confusion).



Thanks for the information.  Five years ago we took our two granddaughters to Disneyland for Christmas and all they talk about is having hot chocolate, watching the fireworks and then the snow.  I don't think we had special travel mugs that year.  They will love it!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got to DL this afternoon and I am taking a break right now. I have some pics that I have just uploaded and you can look at it on my Flickr account. I will post more pics later when I get back to the room. Hope you enjoy these pics.


----------



## spacemermaid

Great pictures, everyone! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaliBelle

SueTGGR said:


> For those looking for complete information on Candy Canes...
> here is the actual link to MousePad http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/blog.php?b=786
> 
> *It's Candy Cane time at Disneyland - dates and details
> 
> Posted Today at 01:58 PM by AVP
> 
> If your holiday tradition includes a trip to Disneyland for one of their famous fresh-made candy canes, here are the dates and details you'll need to start making plans.
> 
> The first batch of fresh candy canes will be made at the Candy Palace on Main Street, U.S.A. on November 26, the day after Thanksgiving. The full schedule is:
> 
> * Friday, November 26
> * Tuesday, November 30
> * Thursday, December 9
> * Saturday, December 11
> * Monday, December 13
> * Friday, December 17
> * Tuesday, December 21
> 
> The candy canes will be $9.95 each, and there is a limit of 2 per person. Disneyland usually makes two - sometimes three - batches a day, but the number of candy canes in each batch can vary based in temperature and humidity. The typical batch yields fewer than 90 canes.
> 
> Tickets will be distributed at park opening each day, and the first batch of candy canes are usually available to purchase about one hour after the official park opening time. The second and third batches are usually ready 90-minutes to two hours apart.
> 
> 
> Disneyland's fresh-made candy canes were once a little-known secret among Disney fans, but have become increasingly popular after being featured on the Food Network and Disney's official blogs. Photo (c) MousePlanet.com
> 
> If you are not staying in a hotel that offers "Magic Morning" access, I recommend that you avoid days where Magic Morning is offered (usually Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, but check the Disneyland.com calendar for updates), or plan to wait for the second or third batch to be ready. My experience has been that the tickets for the first batch are usually distributed to hotel guests during Magic Morning before day guests get into the park at official park opening.
> 
> It's also important to note that the schedule posted here is subject to change at any time - the 2009 release schedule changed at least three times. Follow the discussion in our Disneyland Trip Planning forum for the latest updates as we learn about them. *
> Thank you MousePad & AVP!



GREAT info! 
We'll have MM access on the 21st, so I might try to get one!


----------



## specialks

So I was just looking at Bret's TR and saw the most ADORABLE christmas pj pants!  Those are a must on my shopping list now!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics for the Tree Quest and Wreath Quest that I took today at DL. I still have more, but I need to upload them on flickr.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

I am loving the photos.  This time next year I will almost be back at DL for Christmas.  Last night I had a gingerbread latte at Starbucks listening to Christmas carols... 

I love the photos of the tree in New Orleans Square.  I must remember to spend more time there next year.

Our girls got the Christmas travel mugs on our last trip and still love to have hot chocolate in them.


----------



## cbastedo@sympatico.c

I had my Christmas and New Years trip booked for Grand Cal this year and was very excited about going.  I hear the parks and everything look amazing.  Unfortunately my airfare was $6000.00 for 4 so I am not going now


----------



## kylie71

specialks said:


> So I was just looking at Bret's TR and saw the most ADORABLE christmas pj pants!  Those are a must on my shopping list now!!!



I want those too!!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  Great job on Tree Quest and Wreath Quest, Bret!!  You're finding some excellent trees - they are all just stunning, but I love that one that's up on the display shelf!! Aweome!  That's exactly the sort of thing that people might overlook - the out of the way, small, inconspicuous trees.

It's supposed to be pouring rain all day tomorrow (Saturday) so get that rain gear out!! 

I love the B&W holiday photos from Mike, too - that gives a whole dfferent photographic angle to the season.  I know I took some B&W's back in 12/08 - I'll have to dig them up.


Let me just say again - I love this thread!!!  Like what where's_my_prince (Jasmine) said several days ago, I was just at DLR - and yet, looking at these photos has me counting the days until I can get back.  I can't get enough of DLR at Christmastime!!  There is sooooooo much to see - I don't think it's ever possible to see it all.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Speaking of counting down. . .  4 days, 4 days, 4 days


----------



## Sherry E

cbastedo@sympatico.c said:


> I had my Christmas and New Years trip booked for Grand Cal this year and was very excited about going.  I hear the parks and everything look amazing.  Unfortunately my airfare was $6000.00 for 4 so I am not going now



Yikes!!  Yes, the whole resort (including the Grand Californian) looks amazing during the holiday season (as this thread has shown).  But $6000 is a lot to spend on airfare.  I hope you are able to make to to Disneyland for the holidays in the future.




Goofy_Mom said:


> Speaking of counting down. . .  4 days, 4 days, 4 days



Woo hoo!!!  How exciting!  I can't believe how fast time is flying by.


----------



## amamax2

Bret - Fabulous pictures!!!  You are making me so excited to get there.

Thanks for posting so quickly!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Walmart has started with their Christmas apparel.  I was able to pick up cute shirts and pjs for our trip.


----------



## CaliBelle

Halloweenqueen said:


> Walmart has started with their Christmas apparel.  I was able to pick up cute shirts and pjs for our trip.



Ooh...wonder if any of it is available online? Going to my WM requires much mental preparation. 

Found some cute Mickey/Minnie Pjs for the kids last week, but they weren't Christmas.


----------



## where's_my_prince

this is from HK disneyland but i'm guessing they are the same as ours sooooo cute!


----------



## kylie71

Goofy Mom, I'll see your 4 Days, and raise you my 4 days!!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

CaliBelle said:


> Ooh...wonder if any of it is available online? Going to my WM requires much mental preparation.
> 
> Found some cute Mickey/Minnie Pjs for the kids last week, but they weren't Christmas.



I can't find them on their website.  They have lots of Mickey and Friends shirts and pjs, plus Tink.  

I hear you about the mental preparation to enter Walmart.  My kids are off for Thanksgiving break until the 29th, so it was something to do!


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are some pics for the Tree Quest and Wreath Quest that I took today at DL. I still have more, but I need to upload them on flickr.


 

ok totally loving this tree.. i think caues its blue. and soo pretty!!!!! ooh photo op !!!!


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> this is from HK disneyland but i'm guessing they are the same as ours sooooo cute!



those are adorable!!


----------



## amamax2

where's_my_prince said:


> this is from HK disneyland but i'm guessing they are the same as ours sooooo cute!




Wow - they are much bigger than I thought they would be!  But very cute!!!  Thanks for finding and posting this picture!


----------



## specialks

Just an update based on a phone call I had today with Disney dining.  The holiday price increase will take effect on Dec 10th.  The prices I was quoted are (these are without tax & gratuity although she says Goofy's adds on a 15% gratuity and 8.75% tax whereas Minnies does not add on the preset gratuity and just adds tax - the gratuity is up to the customer's discretion):

_Before Dec 10:_
Minnies - $23.99 adult, 11.99 child
Goofys Brunch - $25.99 adult, 13.99 child
Goofys Dinner - $31.99 adult, 13.99 child

_Dec 10 - ???:_
Minnies - $27.99 adult, 13.99 child
Goofys Brunch - $29.99 adult, 15.99 child
Goofys Dinner - $35.99 adult, 15.99 child

Just FYI for those looking at these character meals.


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Just an update based on a phone call I had today with Disney dining.  The holiday price increase will take effect on Dec 10th.  The prices I was quoted are (these are without tax & gratuity although she says Goofy's adds on a 15% gratuity and 8.75% tax whereas Minnies does not add on the preset gratuity and just adds tax - the gratuity is up to the customer's discretion):
> 
> _Before Dec 10:_
> Minnies - $23.99 adult, 11.99 child
> Goofys Brunch - $25.99 adult, 13.99 child
> Goofys Dinner - $31.99 adult, 13.99 child
> 
> _Dec 10 - ???:_
> Minnies - $27.99 adult, 13.99 child
> Goofys Brunch - $29.99 adult, 15.99 child
> Goofys Dinner - $35.99 adult, 15.99 child
> 
> Just FYI for those looking at these character meals.



We actually had a discussion about this back on Pages 137, 138 and 139 of this thread, or somewhere in there.

This is what I posted on page 139 - I wanted to break it down with the tax included (of course, this is only an example of two adults, no kids, for peak season breakfast; it doesn't include the off-peak breakdowns or the dinner) - I don't like showing the prices without the tip and tax included because people tend to think the prices are lower than they are, and there is a lot of confusion about Goofy's changes in prices between the on and off seasons, dinner and breakfast, etc.:



Sherry E said:


> I just wanted to post this so everyone can see how it breaks down. I looked up my Goofy's breakfast receipt from last year (December 19th, to be exact), when the prices were peak rates.  This is what the cost will be as of December 10 this year, and through the rest of the year.
> 
> This is based on 2 adults, no kids and, sadly, NO discounts of any kind.
> 
> *2 Adult ADM Brunch - $59.98 ($29.99 x 2)
> 
> SUBTOTAL - $59.98
> Gratuity - $9.00 (that's a 15% tip on the subtotal)
> TAX - $6.04 (that's 8.75% tax on the Subtotal + gratuity)
> AMOUNT DUE - $75.02 (that's $37.51 per adult x 2)*
> 
> So if a voucher is costing $37.58 per adult, it will not save you any money.
> 
> But - I remembered one other thing to make the whole character meal pricing situation confusing (in addition to the pre- and post-tax/tip rates, on & off-peak seasons, and breakfast vs. dinner prices):
> 
> If you have a group of a certain number of people or larger (and I'm not sure what the number is, but it might be 5 people or more?), they will charge you 18% gratuity instead of 15%.  We've never been charged 18% because we always have a small group, but other DIS'ers have been charged 18%.
> 
> 15% tip is obviously for smaller parties - I'm thinking under 5 people.




AP discounts and things will bring the price down.  You can also use a Disney Visa for the brunch at Goofy's, not dinner, and get a discount.

And the peak rates stay in effect until January.


----------



## specialks

I remembered seeing the info about Goofy's but I wanted to add the info about Minnies as well since I got those prices too.  Also, eating at Goofys for dinner costs differently than brunch.


----------



## lapdwife

specialks said:


> Just an update based on a phone call I had today with Disney dining.  The holiday price increase will take effect on Dec 10th.  The prices I was quoted are (these are without tax & gratuity although she says Goofy's adds on a 15% gratuity and 8.75% tax whereas Minnies does not add on the preset gratuity and just adds tax - the gratuity is up to the customer's discretion):
> 
> _Before Dec 10:_
> Minnies - $23.99 adult, 11.99 child
> Goofys Brunch - $25.99 adult, 13.99 child
> Goofys Dinner - $31.99 adult, 13.99 child
> 
> _Dec 10 - ???:_
> Minnies - $27.99 adult, 13.99 child
> Goofys Brunch - $29.99 adult, 15.99 child
> Goofys Dinner - $35.99 adult, 15.99 child
> 
> Just FYI for those looking at these character meals.




I just wanted to add to this...make those reservations NOW.  I kept procrastinating and finally did it today.  Luckily we did get what we wanted for Christmas (Storytellers) and Goofy's for my 6 year olds bday on the 11th. I did miss the boat on booking Thanksgiving dinner.   But there was a long Ohhhhh when I asked what was available for Christmas.  We ended up at Tortilla Jos once on Christmas day and YUCK!


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> I remembered seeing the info about Goofy's but I wanted to add the info about Minnies as well since I got those prices too.  Also, eating at Goofys for dinner costs differently than brunch.



It's great to have the Minnie's info too!  Thank you for posting it.

I like to show the Goofy's price with the tax and tip included (final total) so people get the full picture of what it will cost.  There has been lots of confusion with people seeing or hearing one price and it's actually the pre-tax and pre-tip price.  And I had that one example of one kind of meal (peak season breakfast, 2 adults, no discounts) from my receipt because we had discussed it so many pages ago, so it was handy to pull it up again.

Yep, Goofy's dinner prices are different.  Goofy's off-peak breakfast is different than the peak season breakfast prices.  The off-peak dinner is different from the peak season dinner.  Occasionally, every few years, they raise the prices overall, so all the prices - peak and off-peak - go up.  And the gratuity will differ depending on the number of people in one's party.  For small groups, it's 15%.  For large groups, it's 18%.  Don't even get me started on the crazy hours of operation for Goofy's - some days it closes at noon, some days it closes at 1 p.m., some days it closes at 2 p.m. - again, this largely depends on the season.  It's all very confusing.

The discussion that popped up back on page 137-139 was because a DIS'er wanted to know if a voucher from Last Minute Travel was going to save money on Goofy's (and it wouldn't, in the case of a peak season breakfast), and they also wondered when the peak rates went into effect.  That was when I called Disney Dining.  The good news is that the rates have not been raised since last year when I ate there during peak season.


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> I just wanted to add to this...make those reservations NOW.  I kept procrastinating and finally did it today.  Luckily we did get what we wanted for Christmas (Storytellers) and Goofy's for my 6 year olds bday on the 11th. I did miss the boat on booking Thanksgiving dinner.   But there was a long Ohhhhh when I asked what was available for Christmas.  We ended up at Tortilla Jos once on Christmas day and YUCK!



So they wouldn't accept walk-ups on the actual holidays?  They accept walk-ups on every other day, but I guess they handle the actual days of Thanksgiving and Christmas differently, which would make sense.

Tortilla Jo's on Christmas?  Hmmmmm....well, it's better than nothing, I guess!  Maybe it will be okay.


----------



## disneymom23

Here at DL now. We got to the parks around noon. Not busy at all. We went to pick up space fp's at 12:30 and the return time was 1:50. Standby was 30 minutes. Indy had a 20 minute wait at 1:00. We walked on hmh and picked up fp's for later. It's our favorite ride this time of year. 

Sherry- thought of you today. I got a gingerbread Mickey cookie and omg, they are half the size of previous years. That's ok though since the others were huge. Just kind of shocking to see it in the case. It was hard and dry. I'm hoping it was just a bad batch because I love them. 

My DD got an amazing treat that I've never seen before. It was marshmallows dipped in caramel, chocolate, and rolled in crushed candy canes. Yum!  She inhaled it but let me have a bite. She enjoyed it even more because she just got her braces off after 2 years. She hasn't been able to have caramel. 

We're eating at cafe orleans tonight and then watching the fireworks. 

Not looking forward to the rain tomorrow. We did switch our tour to Monday so at least I'm not stressing about that anymore. If the rain gets too unbearable, I may take my girls to see Harry potter, if we can get tix.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are some pics for the Tree Quest and Wreath Quest that I took today at DL. I still have more, but I need to upload them on flickr.



Hey Bret, nice work! Getting two items in one shot. Very clever. I hope you stay dry tomorrow.

Liza


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> So they wouldn't accept walk-ups on the actual holidays?  They accept walk-ups on every other day, but I guess they handle the actual days of Thanksgiving and Christmas differently, which would make sense.
> 
> Tortilla Jo's on Christmas?  Hmmmmm....well, it's better than nothing, I guess!  Maybe it will be okay.




No walk-ups on the holidays.  If I had a do-over for that day, I'd have done corndogs on Main St rather than Tortilla Jo's!  Hey, I guess there's an idea for Thanksgiving


----------



## funatdisney

Awesome shot, Mike. I just love the colors. It is so Christmas-y


----------



## Sherry E

disneymom23 said:


> Here at DL now. We got to the parks around noon. Not busy at all. We went to pick up space fp's at 12:30 and the return time was 1:50. Standby was 30 minutes. Indy had a 20 minute wait at 1:00. We walked on hmh and picked up fp's for later. It's our favorite ride this time of year.
> 
> Sherry- thought of you today. I got a gingerbread Mickey cookie and omg, they are half the size of previous years. That's ok though since the others were huge. Just kind of shocking to see it in the case. It was hard and dry. I'm hoping it was just a bad batch because I love them.
> 
> My DD got an amazing treat that I've never seen before. It was marshmallows dipped in caramel, chocolate, and rolled in crushed candy canes. Yum!  She inhaled it but let me have a bite. She enjoyed it even more because she just got her braces off after 2 years. She hasn't been able to have caramel.
> 
> We're eating at cafe orleans tonight and then watching the fireworks.
> 
> Not looking forward to the rain tomorrow. We did switch our tour to Monday so at least I'm not stressing about that anymore. If the rain gets too unbearable, I may take my girls to see Harry potter, if we can get tix.



disneymom23 - Thank you thank you thank you for confirming what I was saying about the cookies having shrunk when I was at DLR last weekend!!  I knew they were smaller and that I was not imagining it, but no one said anything on this thread since I remarked about it last Sunday, so I figured either I was going crazy OR no one had seen the cookies yet to be able to confirm or deny.

Yes, those cookies are substantially shorter AND what was a portly waistline is now much more slender.  Also, the feet are a little pointier than they were.

See, I liked the old cookies - the soft, chewy ones.  And I'd rather get a bigger cookie for the money.  I liked the fact that they were huge that I could eat an arm here, eat a leg there, eat an ear later, etc.  Sort of munch on them through the day.  If they are charging the same price or more for those cookies - even though they have gotten smaller and are now hard cookies - that is really disappointing.  The appeal of the old version of the cookies to me was the fact that they were hefty, portly gingerbread men, not these little ones they are trying to push off on us now.

It's the same thing that many brands have done - they have made their packages smaller, and yet the supermarkets charge the same exact price for them as they did when the sizes were bigger (i.e., orange juice, ice cream, etc.).  That's totally unfair.

I didn't see the marshmallow treat, but it sounds delicious.  I didn't delve fully into the treat hunting yet (that will be in December), but I was hoping that the peppermint pot cake would have made an early appearance, and it did not.

It's supposed to be raining pretty heavily all day tomorrow and into Sunday.  While it will drive the crowds way down, I know what a pain it is when you are trying to take pictures and things.  I hope it dries out for you a bit.

Have a great time!!


----------



## ttig34

lapdwife said:


> No walk-ups on the holidays.  If I had a do-over for that day, I'd have done corndogs on Main St rather than Tortilla Jo's!  Hey, I guess there's an idea for Thanksgiving



Or could go to the Turkey Leg cart!


----------



## PHXscuba

DisneyMom23:
The idea of a dipped marshmallow rolled in candy canes is about to send me over the edge! I do dipped marshmallows for holiday but not with caramel (too much work) Adding that to my voluminous treat list for the trip in ... TWO WEEKS!!

Glad to hear the crowds aren't too big today ... DS14 is there at DL today and I warned him that arriving at 3 p.m. they might not get many rides in. I'm sure he'll still have fun.

Loving the photos and updates!

PHXscuba


----------



## lapdwife

disneymom23 said:


> Sherry- thought of you today. I got a gingerbread Mickey cookie and omg, they are half the size of previous years. That's ok though since the others were huge. Just kind of shocking to see it in the case. It was hard and dry. I'm hoping it was just a bad batch because I love them.
> 
> .



That stinks!  I was looking at them last night and wanted one so bad.  Somehow even in the cold, we ended up with ice cream.  Dd just lives for the peppermint.  

Enjoy CO, that sounds so yummy right now.


----------



## BunnieGene

I'm a little bummed that the gingerbread men are no longer soft cookies...but I won't let it ruin my trip


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> That stinks!  I was looking at them last night and wanted one so bad.  Somehow even in the cold, we ended up with ice cream.  Dd just lives for the peppermint.
> 
> Enjoy CO, that sounds so yummy right now.



Thet peppermint ice cream is sooooooo yummy.  Your DD has great taste!!  In fact, you might be better off with that (and a corn dog) than at Tortilla Jo's on Thanksgiving!!  I kid, I kid...I'm sure your TJ meal will be good - they will likely do something a little different for the holiday.

I will be so annoyed if all the gingerbread men are hard and crispy now, instead of chewy like they used to be.  It's bad enough that they are half the size of the old ones, but changing the whole texture is a different story!

The ones I saw at Marceline's last week also looked hard, not chewy.  This sounds like a disturbing trend in baked goods!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I also vote for chewy gingerbread cookies!!!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

ttig34 said:


> Or could go to the Turkey Leg cart!



You know, that very well may be what a lot of people end up doing on Thanksgiving!!  Not a bad idea for some folks!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I also vote for chewy gingerbread cookies!!!
> 
> PHXscuba



They were so good because they were hefty, chubby, chewy cookies.  Not hard and crunchy.  And my cookies even stayed chewy for a couple of days after I bought them. 

This is pastry blasphemy, I tell you!!  Next thing you know, they will be taking the candy cane crunchy bits out of the peppermint ice cream.


----------



## BunnieGene

"pastry blasphemy"


----------



## Flitterific

DizDragonfly said:


> This arrived in my email today.  I thought someone here may be interested.



Oohh...perfect - thanks for sharing this DizDragonfly!  I have a PS for dinner the first night we are there (on Nov 27)...just in time to try the oysters which sound super yummy 



isitnaptime said:


> Here are some pictures from our day at the park, yesterday.  It was so beautiful -- perfect weather, very low crowds.  We had a great time soaking in the Christmas spirit!



Very cute pictures of your daughter!



GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Still going through pictures from a couple of weeks ago and found these two.



Goofy...those are sooo cute.  Do you mind telling me where you took those pictures?



KCmike said:


> Here's another B&W shot.
> 
> Feeling Nostalgic



Awesome picture...maybe it'll inspire me to take more B&W shots with my camera


----------



## PHXscuba

That's what I love about digital ... anything can be made black and white later. Although I think Christmas should always be in vibrant color!

PHXscuba


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Awesome shot, Mike. I just love the colors. It is so Christmas-y



Thank you so kindly.  Does the tree on the float count for the tree quest???


----------



## SueTGGR

disneymom23 said:


> My DD got an amazing treat that I've never seen before. It was marshmallows dipped in caramel, chocolate, and rolled in crushed candy canes. Yum!  She inhaled it but let me have a bite. She enjoyed it even more because she just got her braces off after 2 years. She hasn't been able to have caramel.


OH! I will have to look for them. We are now official, we will be there late on the 10th -12th and staying at the DLH so we can get in on the early morning to get our Candy Canes! So now, Candy Canes, beignets and the marshmallows. 

BTW, Tortilla Joes is much better at the quick service on the side or sitting out by the bar. I don't know why but we have eaten in all 3 spots and we much prefer the 2 to inside at the restaurant. It's faster, too! But for Thanksgiving, no.  An idea is Brennan's to go. I don't know about Thanksgiving but we found out everything on their restaurant menu you can order @ the bar and get it to go. 

Anyway let my count down begin...3 weeks from now I will be checking in to DLH 

Beautiful pictures everyone & I hope the sun peeks out enough to dry off this weekend for you who are there.
Later,
Sue


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Thank you so kindly.  Does the tree on the float count for the tree quest???



Mike - Heck yeah, it does!!  I included my parade float trees as part of Tree Quest, so everyone should include them!  I was including wreaths from inside the IASW Holiday ride as part of Wreath Quest, so I guess anything goes!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

disneymom23 said:


> Here at DL now. We got to the parks around noon. Not busy at all. We went to pick up space fp's at 12:30 and the return time was 1:50. Standby was 30 minutes. Indy had a 20 minute wait at 1:00. We walked on hmh and picked up fp's for later. It's our favorite ride this time of year.
> 
> Sherry- thought of you today. I got a gingerbread Mickey cookie and omg, they are half the size of previous years. That's ok though since the others were huge. Just kind of shocking to see it in the case. It was hard and dry. I'm hoping it was just a bad batch because I love them.
> 
> My DD got an amazing treat that I've never seen before. It was marshmallows dipped in caramel, chocolate, and rolled in crushed candy canes. Yum!  She inhaled it but let me have a bite. She enjoyed it even more because she just got her braces off after 2 years. She hasn't been able to have caramel.
> 
> We're eating at cafe orleans tonight and then watching the fireworks.
> 
> Not looking forward to the rain tomorrow. We did switch our tour to Monday so at least I'm not stressing about that anymore. If the rain gets too unbearable, I may take my girls to see Harry potter, if we can get tix.




That marshmellow treat sounds very yummy!! Is it like the Tigger Tail type thing? Do you have a photo? It sounds very good.  Where did she get it?  Also if you are still there, the Disneyland Holiday throw? I got one last year at WDW, but I saw in someone's photo that they have one in Disneyland too, do you know how much that is? I would love to call the 1-800 number and order one over the phone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Just checking in from DL! Haven't been able to keep up with this thread, no internet at the hotel, so sorry if any of this is repatative (sp?)

Got here on Thursday the 18th. Crowds were low, weather was perfect. 10 minute wait for Buzz, 15 for Indy. Got a great spot in the middle of main street for the fireworks, which were beautiful. The snow was so magical.

19th- a little chilly, but that's what I wanted. Got there at opening, headed straight for Peter Pan and got right on. Walked onto Dumbo, Mr Toad, and Pinocchio. Headed for PFF, waited about 20 minutes. Met Belle, Tiana, and Arielle. Again, low crowds great weather.

TOUR- worth it! do it! Listening to music while walking around was so nice. The peppermint fudge is to die for! I'm going to have to buy some! The chocolate fudge was good too. HMH is so cool! The cookie is so big and soft! I was expecting a typical hard gingerbread cookie, but no! It was the best one i've ever had. Also, the cocoa was sooo yummy! And it was made with WATER not milk, so I got to drink it! (and i can promise they didn't just say it was made with water, if there had been any milk i would have gotten very ill) We were a group of 12 including the guide and all sat in one row, so we all got the best view of the parade. DH thanked me for booking this and wants to do another tour next time!

Christmas here is amazing! Heading out for day 3 now! I have a TON of pics and stuff to post later, probably Tuesday or so and i'll do my full trip report too. I'll try to check back in again.

But yeah, crowds have been low. Walked on to pretty much everything so far. Longest wait has been PFF at about 30 minutes around 3pm. 10 for screamin. Weather has been great too, chilly enough to wear a hoodie, but still be comfy.


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> Just checking in from DL! Haven't been able to keep up with this thread, no internet at the hotel, so sorry if any of this is repatative (sp?)
> 
> Got here on Thursday the 18th. Crowds were low, weather was perfect. 10 minute wait for Buzz, 15 for Indy. Got a great spot in the middle of main street for the fireworks, which were beautiful. The snow was so magical.
> 
> 19th- a little chilly, but that's what I wanted. Got there at opening, headed straight for Peter Pan and got right on. Walked onto Dumbo, Mr Toad, and Pinocchio. Headed for PFF, waited about 20 minutes. Met Belle, Tiana, and Arielle. Again, low crowds great weather.
> 
> TOUR- worth it! do it! Listening to music while walking around was so nice. The peppermint fudge is to die for! I'm going to have to buy some! The chocolate fudge was good too. HMH is so cool! The cookie is so big and soft! I was expecting a typical hard gingerbread cookie, but no! It was the best one i've ever had. Also, the cocoa was sooo yummy! And it was made with WATER not milk, so I got to drink it! (and i can promise they didn't just say it was made with water, if there had been any milk i would have gotten very ill) We were a group of 12 including the guide and all sat in one row, so we all got the best view of the parade. DH thanked me for booking this and wants to do another tour next time!
> 
> Christmas here is amazing! Heading out for day 3 now! I have a TON of pics and stuff to post later, probably Tuesday or so and i'll do my full trip report too. I'll try to check back in again.
> 
> But yeah, crowds have been low. Walked on to pretty much everything so far. Longest wait has been PFF at about 30 minutes around 3pm. 10 for screamin. Weather has been great too, chilly enough to wear a hoodie, but still be comfy.



MattsPrincess - I'm so glad you checked in with us.  I was literally just over in your TR a couple of nights ago to see if you had posted any updates.  I was especially interested in hearing your take on everything because I knew you had really been conflicted about whether to do Halloween Time or Christmas Time this year, and ended up with the holiday trip.  Given what you have said about your love of Christmas and your love of Disney, I was really crossing my fingers and hoping that you find DLR at Christmas Time to be as magical as we have all made it out to be!!  I hope it has lived up to the hype!

Have a great time - it sounds like things are going wonderfully so far!!  Stay dry today!!

ETA:  That's great news about the cookie, too!  We were discussing this last night on the thread - the cookies have suddenly gotten smaller and harder (the ones in the shops) than what they were like a while back.  But it sounds like the tour is offering the cookies that I remember - the big, chewy cookies!  Hmmm....I may have to do that tour!


----------



## specialks

Thanks for checking in MattsPrincess.  Sounds like this is going to be a great trip for you.  I hope you are able to stay fairly dry today!

Less than 3 weeks for us now.  Have to look at my siggie to get the actual days.


----------



## tksbaskets

MattsPrincess said:


> Just checking in from DL! Haven't been able to keep up with this thread, no internet at the hotel, so sorry if any of this is repatative (sp?)
> 
> Got here on Thursday the 18th. Crowds were low, weather was perfect. 10 minute wait for Buzz, 15 for Indy. Got a great spot in the middle of main street for the fireworks, which were beautiful. The snow was so magical.
> 
> 19th- a little chilly, but that's what I wanted. Got there at opening, headed straight for Peter Pan and got right on. Walked onto Dumbo, Mr Toad, and Pinocchio. Headed for PFF, waited about 20 minutes. Met Belle, Tiana, and Arielle. Again, low crowds great weather.
> 
> TOUR- worth it! do it! Listening to music while walking around was so nice. The peppermint fudge is to die for! I'm going to have to buy some! The chocolate fudge was good too. HMH is so cool! The cookie is so big and soft! I was expecting a typical hard gingerbread cookie, but no! It was the best one i've ever had. Also, the cocoa was sooo yummy! And it was made with WATER not milk, so I got to drink it! (and i can promise they didn't just say it was made with water, if there had been any milk i would have gotten very ill) We were a group of 12 including the guide and all sat in one row, so we all got the best view of the parade. DH thanked me for booking this and wants to do another tour next time!
> 
> Christmas here is amazing! Heading out for day 3 now! I have a TON of pics and stuff to post later, probably Tuesday or so and i'll do my full trip report too. I'll try to check back in again.
> 
> But yeah, crowds have been low. Walked on to pretty much everything so far. Longest wait has been PFF at about 30 minutes around 3pm. 10 for screamin. Weather has been great too, chilly enough to wear a hoodie, but still be comfy.



Glad you are having so much fun!


----------



## KCmike

PHXscuba said:


> That's what I love about digital ... anything can be made black and white later. Although I think Christmas should always be in vibrant color!
> 
> PHXscuba



I usually agree but sometimes B&W just adds more depth to shots.  Just my two cents.


----------



## amamax2

KCmike said:


> I usually agree but sometimes B&W just adds more depth to shots.  Just my two cents.



Mike,

I'm curious as to whether you usually take the picture in B&W, or change it afterwards?  I've discovered recently in low light situations (like around a campfire), if I take the picture in B&W with a flash, it actually turns out really well, but just curious what others do.


----------



## DLtorgo

Hey Christmas Ladies and Gents!

What is your recommended place to view the Christmas fireworks?  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

DLtorgo said:


> Hey Christmas Ladies and Gents!
> 
> What is your recommended place to view the Christmas fireworks?  Thanks!



Well, I'm not sure if this is the best place, but we were pretty close to the Castle last weekend, like pretty near where the PhotoPass people set up in front of the Castle, and the view was great.  Like, for example, if you were walking through the Castle and facing the backside of the Partners statue and the Main Street Christmas tree, we would have been at the end of the bridge, just off a wee bit to your lefthand side, if that makes any sense.


----------



## designhawk

> Well, I'm not sure if this is the best place, but we were pretty close to the Castle last weekend, like pretty near where the PhotoPass people set up in front of the Castle, and the view was great. Like, for example, if you were walking through the Castle and facing the backside of the Partners statue and the Main Street Christmas tree, we would have been at the end of the bridge, just off a wee bit to your lefthand side, if that makes any sense.



Sherry, I know you were there on a fairly busy day. How early did you have to show up to get that spot?


----------



## Sherry E

designhawk said:


> Sherry, I know you were there on a fairly busy day. How early did you have to show up to get that spot?



You know, I just posted something, and then I remembered something else that changed it, so I deleted my previous message!

Our group split up, but I think that the people who staked out the fireworks spot went off to ride IASW Holiday at night before heading back to the Castle area.  So I think they must have gotten to the location at around 7:30 or so, give or take 10 minutes.  I am rough guessing it.  Maybe 7 p.m. at the earliest.  The fireworks started at 8:40 and we met up with them at about 8:10, I think.


----------



## amamax2

Does anyone know what the "seasonal pot pie" at Plaza Inn and the "seasonal tamale" at Rancho del Zocalo are (like chicken, meat, etc) and if they are already serving them?  Will it change from November to Dec, or will it be the same the whole holiday season?


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Does anyone know what the "seasonal pot pie" at Plaza Inn and the "seasonal tamale" at Rancho del Zocalo are (like chicken, meat, etc) and if they are already serving them?  Will it change from November to Dec, or will it be the same the whole holiday season?



The tamales are brand new this year, so there's no telling what they will do with those and what will be in them.

I know that at least one of the seasonal pot pies is a turkey pie.  And I am pretty sure that our Carnation Cafe server last weekend said that they were already serving them.  I'm not sure if they change it in December to another kind of pie or just keep the turkey.

It's possible that the tamales may start in a few days, around when the peppermint pot cake comes out, along with the rumored chocolate beignets with peppermint sauce.  I've discovered that even though the 'season,' as it were, began on 11/12, there are quite a few holiday things that don't kick in until later in the month (i.e., the trees at the hotels, the Carolers, Santa at the hotels, and some of the treats).  I would bet that there is extra merchandise that comes out closer to Thanksgiving, too.

Heck, those Mickey popcorn buckets are not coming out until December!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I almost forgot to comment on this - has everyone been following along with Bret's Trip Report (mvf-m11c, for those who don't know him by name)?  Did you happen to catch what he said about the decorations in New Orleans Square this year?  Hopefully Bret will jump on here when he gets back from DLR and clarify it all for us, but I think he asked a CM why the usual strands of lights that dangle above the NOS alleyways were not there this year.

I did not notice that they weren't there this year!!!!  We went into NOS last Saturday, at night, and I noticed the beautiful blue wreath (must be LED lights) hanging at the entry way to the alley.  It was glowing brightly - just stunning.  However, as we walked through those alleys, I never thought to look up to see that there were no light strands/garland draped overhead, from balcony to balcony or rooftop to rooftop, as there usually are.

Apparently the CM told Bret something like 'this year they were making it more like Mardi Gras.'

What the heck does that mean?  More like Mardi Gras and less like the holidays, even though it's the holiday season?  In the past, they struck a nice balance between Christmas decorations and New Orleans-style decorations.  The coloring was always very Mardi Gras-esque but it was still obviously seasonal decor.  The actual Mardi Gras doesn't happen until February.  Why deprive us of the gorgeous holiday decorations that made that area so lovely to look at? 

I mean, NOS is not totally barren of holiday decorations but if those light strands and garland are missing, that's a big chunk taken out of the decor.

Sometimes I just don't understand the decisions DLR makes.


----------



## lapdwife

We were there today in the rain and had lunch at CO.  The gingerbread beignets were a let down.  No one cared for them.  Oh well, we tried them at least.  I got a huge Mickey chocolate chip cookie with chocolate dipped ears instead of the gingerbread man after the original cookie report.  

Second let down of the day...no tree at GCH.  I made everyone tromp over there so I could see it.  I'm guessing it will go up this weekend


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to comment on this - has everyone been following along with Bret's Trip Report (mvf-m11c, for those who don't know him by name)?  Did you happen to catch what he said about the decorations in New Orleans Square this year?  Hopefully Bret will jump on here when he gets back from DLR anc clarify it all for us, but I think he asked a CM why the usual strands of lights that dangle above the NOS alleyways were not there this year.
> 
> I did not notice that they weren't there this year!!!!  We went into NOS last Saturday, at night, and I noticed the beautiful blue (must be LED lights) wreath hanging at the entry way to the alley.  It was glowing brightly - just stunning.  However, as we walked through those alleys, I never thought to look up to see that there were no light strands/garland draped overhead, from balcony to balcony or rooftop to rooftop, as there usually are.
> 
> Apparently the CM told Bret something like 'this year they were making it more like Mardi Gras.'
> 
> What the heck does that mean?  More like Mardi Gras and less like the holidays, even though it's the holiday season?  In the past, they struck a nice balance between Christmas decorations and New Orleans-style decorations.  The coloring was always very Mardi Gras-esque but it was still obviously seasonal decor.  The actual Mardi Gras doesn't happen until February.  Why deprive us of the gorgeous holiday decorations that made that area so lovely to look at?
> 
> I mean, NOS is not totally barren of holiday decorations, but if those light strands and garland are missing, that's a big chunk taken out of the decor.
> 
> Sometimes I just don't understand the decisions DLR makes.



Maybe the "real" reason is they didn't get LED lights to replace the incandescent lights that were strung from roof to roof and just came up with an excuess.  Maybe they're making an LED replacement with more vibrant colors.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Funball

*Ok I wish christmas would just get here sooner!!!! I am super excited, i already have my christmas cards filled out and ready to send .*

*I still have not gone to see the blue tree in  NOS yet. but thanks to those that took a photo i am supe excited*


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> We were there today in the rain and had lunch at CO.  The gingerbread beignets were a let down.  No one cared for them.  Oh well, we tried them at least.  I got a huge Mickey chocolate chip cookie with chocolate dipped ears instead of the gingerbread man after the original cookie report.
> 
> Second let down of the day...no tree at GCH.  I made everyone tromp over there so I could see it.  I'm guessing it will go up this weekend



Were the beignets too heavy?  It seems like I recall that being one of the complaints from people when Halloween Time started.  The beignets were too dense and they were heavier than regular beignets.  Heavy and dense works better for a cookie but not so much for a beignet, I guess.  If they decide to start serving chocolate beignets, I'm sure those will be heavy too.

At least it sounds like - based on MattsPrincess' report today - that there is some hope left for the gingerbread men with ears.  Some of them are still chewy.  She said she had a huge, chewy one on the holiday tour.  And I think those cookies that they get on the tour come from Fantasyland?  So maybe the hard, crunchy ones that were already spotted were old batches?

I had no clue - until billwendy announced it in this thread this past week - that the GCH tree was not up when the season began.  I'm disappointed about that.  Here I was, hyping the GCH lobby experience as a highlight of the whole holiday season.  Little did I know the darn GCH tree (and Santa & the carolers, too) does not go up in the GCH at the start of the season.  I'm hoping they get that stuff out by Thanksgiving.  I'm sure the other hotels don't have their trees up, either.



Goofy_Mom said:


> Maybe the "real" reason is they didn't get LED lights to replace the incandescent lights that were strung from roof to roof and just came up with an excuess.  Maybe they're making an LED replacement with more vibrant colors.  Here's hoping.



I hope you're right, Goofy_Mom!  I'm sure there is a "real" reason, because the Mardi Gras excuse sounds dumb!  (Not quite as dumb as when they removed Jack Sparrow from Disneyland, claiming that he wasn't that popular, but dumb nonetheless!!)

I can't believe I didn't think to look up when we were in NOS last Saturday night!!  I loved those light strands and, yet, didn't even think to look up at them!  But the glowing blue-ish wreath at the entry to the alley really stands out - it beckons to you as you stroll past Rivers of America.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to comment on this - has everyone been following along with Bret's Trip Report (mvf-m11c, for those who don't know him by name)?  Did you happen to catch what he said about the decorations in New Orleans Square this year?  Hopefully Bret will jump on here when he gets back from DLR and clarify it all for us, but I think he asked a CM why the usual strands of lights that dangle above the NOS alleyways were not there this year.
> 
> I did not notice that they weren't there this year!!!!  We went into NOS last Saturday, at night, and I noticed the beautiful blue wreath (must be LED lights) hanging at the entry way to the alley.  It was glowing brightly - just stunning.  However, as we walked through those alleys, I never thought to look up to see that there were no light strands/garland draped overhead, from balcony to balcony or rooftop to rooftop, as there usually are.
> 
> Apparently the CM told Bret something like 'this year they were making it more like Mardi Gras.'
> 
> What the heck does that mean?  More like Mardi Gras and less like the holidays, even though it's the holiday season?  In the past, they struck a nice balance between Christmas decorations and New Orleans-style decorations.  The coloring was always very Mardi Gras-esque but it was still obviously seasonal decor.  The actual Mardi Gras doesn't happen until February.  Why deprive us of the gorgeous holiday decorations that made that area so lovely to look at?
> 
> I mean, NOS is not totally barren of holiday decorations but if those light strands and garland are missing, that's a big chunk taken out of the decor.
> 
> Sometimes I just don't understand the decisions DLR makes.



Thx Sherry for reading my TR. I will write a little on my TR tonight but no pics until I get home tomorrow. 

I'm not back at Sacramento just yet, I'm at my grandmothers house in Livingston and I won't be home until tomorrow. I will post the pics on the threads when I get back tomorrow on my TR and this thread.

I will post the pics of NOS later tonight on my flickr account. As I said on my TR I asked a CM that is working in one of the stores and she said that DL didn't put up the strings of dangle lights above the alley way. It was more of a mardi gras type of event during the holiday season. I don't know why the did that but it was not the same NOS during the holiday season.


----------



## tinkermell

I love this thread! 
We are going to DL over the Candlelight Processional weekend. Hoping to catch the Dicken's Carolers Friday night in the Grand's lobby. I love them!
Also can't wait to eat a pumpkin muffin, and my all time favorite caramel apple.... Apple Pie! Yum yum!

Thanks for all of the great pics and info!


----------



## funatdisney

Hey tinkermell, we will be there the same weekend and staying in a one bedroom. I can't wait, but first we have a trip this week to Atascadero for Thanksgiving. I will have to pack for two trips within two weeks!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

We will be there that weekend as well!!! 
Does anyone know when and where to set up for the Candlelight Processional?


----------



## kylie71

I'm all packed, leaving at 9:50am on Tuesday...
I'm hoping the weather improves!


----------



## marts35

Listening to Christmas music and reading the *disney at christmas Disboards* ......Wonderful !

A few weeks from being there.........

Priceless!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are my pics of NOS during the Holiday season this year and I was surprise of not seeing any of the strings of dangle lights above the alley way this year.




















Here is NOS last year with the lights.


----------



## tdashgirl

Bret - Nice catch.  But such sad news


----------



## Sherry E

marts35 said:


> Listening to Christmas music and reading the *disney at christmas Disboards* ......Wonderful !
> 
> A few weeks from being there.........
> 
> Priceless!



marts35 - I hope you're enjoying our Disney at Christmas superthread!!  It's been a wonderful thread from its beginning, but has only gotten more wonderful as time has gone on!  There is some great info and so many lovely photos to see. 



mvf-m11c said:


> Here are my pics of NOS during the Holiday season this year and I was surprise of not seeing any of the strings of dangle lights above the alley way this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is NOS last year with the lights.



Thanks, Bret for posting those to show us exactly what's happening!  

That's very disappointing - you can see there is a world of difference in last year's New Orleans Square and this year's New Orleans Square.  I can't believe I didn't notice this when I was there last weekend.  In fact, when I saw the wreath, it was literally glowing brightly in the night.  (LED lights, I think.)  It looks like the wreath is not as bright in your photos yet (maybe the blue LED lights come on only at certain times, like the tree on Main Street's lights and the Castle LED lights do).  Anyway, I think I was distracted by the beauty of the wreath and didn't notice that all of the other stuff was missing!

Honestly, I think last year's NOS decorations look 100% better.  They were beautiful, thorough, colorful, bright, and they represented the holiday season while still showing off a New Orleans flair.  In comparison, I'm not happy with what I see this year.

I really wish DLR had left well enough alone - the NOS area during the holiday season used to be a big highlight because it was so eye-catching and unique.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, Bret for posting those to show us exactly what's happening!
> 
> That's very disappointing - you can see there is a world of difference in last year's New Orleans Square and this year's New Orleans Square.  I can't believe I didn't notice this when I was there last weekend.  In fact, when I saw the wreath, it was literally glowing brightly in the night.  (LED lights, I think.)  It looks like the wreath is not as bright in your photos yet (maybe the blue LED lights come on only at certain times, like the tree on Main Street's lights and the Castle LED lights do).  Anyway, I think I was distracted by the beauty of the wreath and didn't notice that all of the other stuff was missing!
> 
> Honestly, I think last year's NOS decorations look 100% better.  They were beautiful, thorough, colorful, bright, and they represented the holiday season while still showing off a New Orleans flair.  In comparison, I'm not happy with what I see this year.
> 
> I really wish DLR had left well enough alone - the NOS area during the holiday season used to be a big highlight because it was so eye-catching and unique.



I completely agree with u Sherry that NOS last year looks way better than this year NOS during the Holiday season.


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> Yes, those cookies are substantially shorter AND what was a portly waistline is now much more slender.  Also, the feet are a little pointier than they were.
> 
> See, I liked the old cookies - the soft, chewy ones.  And I'd rather get a bigger cookie for the money.  I liked the fact that they were huge that I could eat an arm here, eat a leg there, eat an ear later, etc.  Sort of munch on them through the day.  If they are charging the same price or more for those cookies - even though they have gotten smaller and are now hard cookies - that is really disappointing.  The appeal of the old version of the cookies to me was the fact that they were hefty, portly gingerbread men, not these little ones they are trying to push off on us now.
> 
> It's the same thing that many brands have done - they have made their packages smaller, and yet the supermarkets charge the same exact price for them as they did when the sizes were bigger (i.e., orange juice, ice cream, etc.).  That's totally unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> :



Sherry, this is what I mentioned in my post in the thread discussing If they decide to do Christmas parties at an extra fee. Everytime you turn around, everwhere you go, packages are getting smaller, prices are getting higher, in a much more drastic way than years ago!! Everyone is trying to get away with this now, including things like booking a holiday at an advertised price.... lot's of them are now 5 days where they used to be 7. Do they actually beleive people don't notice...or I guess they just don't care, they will keep pushing it until the profit margin starts to slip. It's the same at my local bakery, I've been shopping there since I was a child shopping with my mum...I've been married for 30 years now so that's a lot of shopping. the special little cakes we used to get for Valentines day were seriously about 1/3rd the size and a good 3 times the price. We quit buying them a couple of years ago. My dad used to say the biggest thing that would put a business out of business was greed. Now though, they can just claim bankruptsy, not pay the bills, and go somewhere else and start again. Ok, this is seriously  
just wanted to agree with you really.... and about how to eat the soft gingerbread cookies too.....yummo! I sure hope they have the old kind there when we hit the park in 6 days!!


----------



## smiley_face2

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are my pics of NOS during the Holiday season this year and I was surprise of not seeing any of the strings of dangle



What a shocking difference! looks like they are trying to go cheap on the lights!! I find the newer led lights do not shine as much actual light as the old ones, they are brighter colors, but not all sparkly. I hope they will put more up
thankyou for posting the pictures by the way! 
Hubby just said this years NOS looks like DTD....and that's NOT a compliment


----------



## aussiegirls

3 more sleeps until we are getting onto an airplane for our Disneyland Christmas trip  

It was this reading this thread when it started last year that has made us fork out the $$$$$$ for a Christmas trip.  So thanks to everyone that has contributed and thanks especially to Sherry for keeping it going - it has inspired people far and wide to have a Disney Christmas 

xxx


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

marts35 said:


> Listening to Christmas music and reading the *disney at christmas Disboards* ......Wonderful !
> 
> A few weeks from being there.........
> 
> Priceless!



Thats what I am doing as well!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Just an FYI...they have updated the message on the Candy Palace information line. They say they are starting the candy cane production on Nov. 26th and you can call back after that and they will update with specific dates, or check inside the Candy Palace for the schedule. I know it's already been posted here, but it's so fun to phone that line and have Bob be the recorded person!! lol...  like phoning one of the main Disney info lines and being put on hold and listening to the recorded music or ride themes.... so addicted and dorky!!


----------



## KCmike

amamax2 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm curious as to whether you usually take the picture in B&W, or change it afterwards?  I've discovered recently in low light situations (like around a campfire), if I take the picture in B&W with a flash, it actually turns out really well, but just curious what others do.



I purposely set the camera to B&W for the shots I take.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Rachael Q

KCmike said:


>



Love this photo. Great photographer


----------



## mvf-m11c

Time to post some of the Holiday Treats at the DLR.


----------



## funatdisney

And so close to dinner time, Bret


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> I am so glad that they handled it very well. It is always tough to leave the kiddos at home when they are not used to it. How lucky that they have a wonderful aunt to ease their fears. I am very lucky. My Mom-in-Law has taken my two overnight once a week since they were born until recently (they are teenagers now). We never worried about them, and they didn't worry about us, since they were in excellent hands. So when are you going to plan a Christmas vacation at GCH with the kids? I only ask cuz they have seen your pictures and are probably begging for a trip out west .



Secretly the plan is to take them in 2012.  Everything should be done by then (little mermaid, carsland, star tours, new parade, and all the renovations around the resorts) and I hope to take my mom with us.  I don't know if I can hold off on that summer though.  When the summer hits it will be hard to wait for Christmas.  I was just telling my wife tonight how much I will miss California next year.  Trying to balance my life a little and see other things in this beautiful country.


----------



## KCmike

Rachael Q said:


> Love this photo. Great photographer



Your very kind.


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> Time to post some of the Holiday Treats at the DLR.



Great shots!!  Everything looks so yummy and I just love those little mickey hats on these items!


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


>



We saw these being made last month at Marceline's Confectionery. My DD(15) and I stood at the window for about 20 minutes, fascinated with the CM making Jack's face on the apple. The CM smiled and waved hello. It was one of our favorites things to do - watching the CMs make the different treats sold at this store.


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Secretly the plan is to take them in 2012.  Everything should be done by then (little mermaid, carsland, star tours, new parade, and all the renovations around the resorts) and I hope to take my mom with us.  I don't know if I can hold off on that summer though.  When the summer hits it will be hard to wait for Christmas.  I was just telling my wife tonight how much I will miss California next year.  Trying to balance my life a little and see other things in this beautiful country.



Waiting for 2012 is a smart idea. I love going to DLR no matter what construction is going on. The next year and half will have lots of construction in most of DCA, and will be the most intrusive work done at the same time in DLR's history IMHO. I have been advising those that ask if this is a good time to go to DLR to wait. Of course, This advise is given to those that don't to DLR but once every 2 years (or longer).

It will be hard to wait out the summer. I feel for you. In the past before this economy hit, I would try to get to WDW every two years. About a year from the last trip, I'd start to get the itch to go to WDW. Now I do go to DLR about once a month, but it doesn't help my yearning to get to WDW. I am grateful that I live so close to _my_ true "home" resort. Just remember the wait will be worth it. There is nothing like DLR at Christmas time.


----------



## summer0407

Thanks for the photos of NOS Bret! This is my first holiday going and that is a major let down seeing this year compared to last year. Bummer wonder why


----------



## briggscreek

Wow, I'm really bummed about the difference in NOS. I've never been to DLR during the holidays, and that's one of the things I was most looking forward to!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Just thought I'd post some of the yummy holiday treats I had last week! I also had the spiced apple cider, but didnt take a picture of it. My gingerbread man was very soft and cakey!! I Loved it!!!





Here is the peppermint ice cream, with a fresh waffle cone dipped in chocolate and candycane pieces!!! YUM!!!





A delicious snowman shortbread cookie from the bakery at CA - they did have candycane, turkey and mickey shaped sour dough bread!!





Peppermint fudge is so yummy - I'd love it if it had some chocolate fudge on the bottom - like 2 layers!! YUMMY!!





Mickey Pretzel - not holiday, but YUM!





I had a red sugar cookie!





Adorable - but I didnt get any...





There were so many cool things to try!!!


----------



## billwendy

I also saw some cute Christmas stuff....





















They had shirts with this decoration on it = up to a 3x I think


----------



## billwendy

The decorations were AMAZING!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Now is the time to post more pics for the Tree and Wreath Quest

Tree from Pooh's Corner at Critter Country





Tree from Pooh's Corner at Critter Country





Tree by Santas Reindeer Round-Up





Wreaths from Toon Town










Minnie's Christmas Tree in Toon Town





Mickey's Christmas Tree in Toon Town





Donald's Wreath in Toon Town





Goofy's Wreath on his house in Toon Town


----------



## specialks

aussiegirls said:


> 3 more sleeps until we are getting onto an airplane for our Disneyland Christmas trip
> 
> It was this reading this thread when it started last year that has made us fork out the $$$$$$ for a Christmas trip.  So thanks to everyone that has contributed and thanks especially to Sherry for keeping it going - it has inspired people far and wide to have a Disney Christmas
> 
> xxx



I'm so excited for you guys!  I hope you have safe & easy travels and a fabulous time at DLR!



mvf-m11c said:


> Now is the time to post more pics for the Tree and Wreath Quest



Such great pics -- all very crisp and nice color.  I am just itching to get shots of my girls in front of some of those toontown trees.  Thanks for all the great photos.  I am secretly holding out hope that they will add more lights to NOS...!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

billwendy - love your pictures.  The first group made me hungry and the second post made me smile!

Bret - your pics are always great.  I especially appreciate the Toon Town pics as we've never made it there.


----------



## Funball

*NICE PICS BRETT!!*

*hey if anybody has a bday in the month of december, you can post it in the bday thread that is going on in the community room or you can find the link in my signature... and i will add you to the list, thanks jillian and judy for posting already! anyhow if you want to be wished a happy bday from your fellow dis'ers you can post your day, no year required, just the day !! thanks!!*


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> Now is the time to post more pics for the Tree and Wreath Quest
> 
> Tree from Pooh's Corner at Critter Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree from Pooh's Corner at Critter Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree by Santas Reindeer Round-Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wreaths from Toon Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie's Christmas Tree in Toon Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's Christmas Tree in Toon Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's Wreath in Toon Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy's Wreath on his house in Toon Town


 

brett omg, i love the pink tree!!!!!


----------



## spacemermaid

Great pictures, everyone!

It seems that Minnie & I have much the same taste in decorating our trees: 









(I know this thread is for stuff at the Park, but when I saw the picture of Minnie's tree, I was like, "That looks VERY familiar!!!" )


----------



## DLtorgo

Great tree!  You and Minnie have wonderful taste.  LOL!


----------



## kylie71

I love the tree, and pink!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just uploaded SB Winter Castle on my youtube. I have both the first show and 2nd show uploaded. Here are the links for the two shows.

SB Winter Castle 1st Show

SB Winter Castle 2nd Show

Enjoy the show.


----------



## DisneyMomma81

billwendy said:


> The decorations were AMAZING!!


Yay for fotos I can see at work  They're beautiful ~ thanks for sharing, I'm so excited for our upcoming visit!!


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> Sherry, this is what I mentioned in my post in the thread discussing If they decide to do Christmas parties at an extra fee. Everytime you turn around, everwhere you go, packages are getting smaller, prices are getting higher, in a much more drastic way than years ago!! Everyone is trying to get away with this now, including things like booking a holiday at an advertised price.... lot's of them are now 5 days where they used to be 7. Do they actually beleive people don't notice...or I guess they just don't care, they will keep pushing it until the profit margin starts to slip. It's the same at my local bakery, I've been shopping there since I was a child shopping with my mum...I've been married for 30 years now so that's a lot of shopping. the special little cakes we used to get for Valentines day were seriously about 1/3rd the size and a good 3 times the price. We quit buying them a couple of years ago. My dad used to say the biggest thing that would put a business out of business was greed. Now though, they can just claim bankruptsy, not pay the bills, and go somewhere else and start again. Ok, this is seriously
> just wanted to agree with you really.... and about how to eat the soft gingerbread cookies too.....yummo! I sure hope they have the old kind there when we hit the park in 6 days!!



smiley_face2 - I totally know what you mean.  It is happening everywhere, in all categories - the 'product' gets smaller and the prices go up.  Another DIS'er just mentioned in a separate thread that Critter Country's holiday lights have been slightly downsized over time too, when, in the past, they were more decorative and colorful for Christmas.  Between the huge difference in the NOS decor - which was really so unique to that area, as well as being so ornate - and the downsizing of the gingerbread cookie with ears, and the scaling back on the Critter Country decor over the last couple of years, I am beginning to think that there are probably many little things all over DLR that have been cut back a bit.  They probably don't think anyone will notice, and, in fact, it may not be enough to notice in every case - though I think NOS is very obvious.  If they're just minor changes here and there, it won't be enough to put a dent in the entire holiday feeling, but those of us who have done many holiday trips to DLR in the past will notice that things are missing.

I even noticed a flower bed near Partners that didn't have any holiday colors in it.  It looked Easter-ish, if anything, and not Christmasy.  It seems like, in the past, that sort of thing would have been changed to reflect the season.

I don't know if this is all an issue of cost - like doing more to make the season festive requires more people and more $$$ - but I hope it doesn't continue.

It says a lot about how wonderful the holidays at DLR are when they can remove or change little things here and there and make drastic changes to NOS, and yet, still, it's the most magical place to be for Christmas!! 




aussiegirls said:


> 3 more sleeps until we are getting onto an airplane for our Disneyland Christmas trip
> 
> It was this reading this thread when it started last year that has made us fork out the $$$$$$ for a Christmas trip.  So thanks to everyone that has contributed and thanks especially to Sherry for keeping it going - it has inspired people far and wide to have a Disney Christmas
> 
> xxx



Awwww....thank you for the kind words, aussiegirls!!  And thank you for sticking with us this long!!  I remember when you said long, long ago that you were ready to hop on a plane and fly halfway around the world to go to DLR!  And that was when this thread was in its earlier stages.  Look how far it's come!  This thread is enough to get anyone in the mood for a DLR holiday visit.  I really do think we all have helped (enabled) trigger many holiday trips for people who were maybe thinking of heading to DLR at other times of the year (summer or Halloween or something).  They've been swayed over to the holiday side of things!  Thankfully, based on the reports we are hearing from the folks who have now made those trips and are returning home, it sounds like everyone has had a great time and their trips were well worth it.  I think this is one case where the end result has lived up to the 'hype,' as it were, which is not the case with so many things.

Really, all the elements are there at DLR to have a magical time.  The peppermint, etc., goodies are there, the colorful, clever merchandise is there, the aromas and lights and holiday music are there.  Santa is there.  Carolers are strolling about.  'Snow' falling on Main Street.  IASW Holiday. The Winter Castle.  What's NOT to love?  



summer0407 said:


> Thanks for the photos of NOS Bret! This is my first holiday going and that is a major let down seeing this year compared to last year. Bummer wonder why



It is a big bummer!



briggscreek said:


> Wow, I'm really bummed about the difference in NOS. I've never been to DLR during the holidays, and that's one of the things I was most looking forward to!



Let's hope DLR comes to its senses and restores the original NOS decorations next year.  I can't see them adding anything else this year - I think they are done with the decorating all over the park.  But maybe next year they will put the stuff back.



billwendy said:


> The decorations were AMAZING!!!



billwendy - I'm sooooo glad to see you had a wonderful time.  Thanks you for sharing your amazing photos.  I love that peppermint ice cream!!!  

I know you were debating for a while on which days to be in the parks or how many days to be in the parks - are you happy with your final decision?  Do you feel you had enough time at DLR?  Too much time in the parks?  I'm glad that everything seems to have worked out well.  Did you end up visiting the Studios in Burbank or any other places?  I know that was also on your list of 'maybes.'



mvf-m11c said:


> Now is the time to post more pics for the Tree and Wreath Quest
> 
> Tree from Pooh's Corner at Critter Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree from Pooh's Corner at Critter Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree by Santas Reindeer Round-Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wreaths from Toon Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie's Christmas Tree in Toon Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's Christmas Tree in Toon Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald's Wreath in Toon Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy's Wreath on his house in Toon Town



Woo hoo!!  Bret is blazing a trail, kicking butt and taking names on Wreath Quest and Tree Quest!!!  Those are awesome photos, as always!!


----------



## billwendy

Hey Sherri!

Here is how our week went 

Saturday - chose to give up the seats on our flight (got soutwest credit) so we didnt get in till 6pm - went straight to HoJo's and ordered Mimi's soup and salad for dinner - fireworks from balcony and went to sleep

Sunday - up REALLY early - lol east cost time - out to breakfast at ?Tilly's? next to Mimi's and then drove down route 1 and enjoyed looking at the beaches and stuff. Then went to the disney outlet (totally BUST that day), Walmart (for breakfast stuff). Went swimming for a bit (water was chilly) and then to DTD for House of Blues (food was okay, but we thought it was pricey - we had one of those coupons from restaurant.com). It got really really crowded as we left and they were setting up band stages all over the place - back to the room, fireworks from the Balcony and fell asleep early - lol

Monday - MK!!!!!! Not real crowded at all!! Enjoyed Its a Small World Holiday especially -they saw we were wearing anniversary pins, so they sent us on our own personal cruise!!! lol!!! Then headed over into CA as we were going to have dinner at Ariels at 5pm - BUT - they could not find our reservation and coulnt fit us in!!!! I've never had anything like that happen before!! So, we watched WOC from the back side, which I thought was good - until later in the week I saw it from the front!! The park was generally EMPTY!!  Had a corn dog for dinner, did muppets and monsters without any wait at all!!

Tuesday - MK for the whole day - wanted to do every thing Christmassy including parade and fireworks!! Park was busy, but no waits over 30 minutes!

Wednesday - went to Ruby's Diner for Breakfast (had a bogo coupon) and then to CA to get fast passes for WOC!!!! We were tired, and contemplated going back to the room, but we stuck it out and TOT woke us back up!! lol - WOC was AMAZING - we had red fastpasses and were right down front and center - I kinda had a pole in front of me, but just leaned to the side. It was GREAT and we didnt get wet at all - no wind!!

THursday - my conference - it took us 2 hours to drive to pasadena!! We had been thinking of going to Hollywood or back to the beach afterwards, but the traffic was unbelieveable so we went to the Garden Walk and ate at Bubba Gumps.

Friday - Went to MK and got on Buzz right away, did a few other things, then left to go to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch. Then out to See's candy to pick up a few gifts, then back to the MK for the Flag Ceremony, Christmas Parade, IASW light show and then FANTASMIC!!! It was a wonderful way to end our trip - we ended up getting a table and just sitting there until Fantasmic started -watched the fireworks from there too!!!

We felt it was definately the right amount of time!! I got to try lots of holiday treats and ate soup in a sourdough bread bowl more times than I want to admit!!! lol!!!!

We want to go back in a few years when CA is all done!!!

Now, to use our SW credit - a trip to WDW is in store!!!!!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## PHXscuba

Thanks for more photos! I think I saw the peppermint marshmallows lurking in the background of a treat photo a couple weeks back. If my friend doesn't have me committed for taking pictures of my food  I will get pix of what I eat ... hopefully before I dig in. And you better believe I am going to eat my way through the parks!!

I am getting so impatient for Christmastime!! It's finally below 80 here in AZ so it feels a little more like winter. We did some home reno last week so I haven't put back up my accessories downstairs. So now I'm looking at bare shelves, biding my time waiting to put up Christmas but I know DH will balk if I don't wait until at least Thanksgiving night! And I leave a week after that so I want to have everything set before I go.

Thanks for giving me my daily Disney fix!

PHXscuba


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are more pics of the Holiday merchandise from the Greetings at California store and Mad Hat N' Beach Store.

































































Here r more tree pics for the Tree Quest and these are from the Greetings at California Store.


----------



## specialks

I just love all those pjs!!  I wonder how many I can talk my husband into buying for me...seeing as he isn't the disney freak I am, I just don't think they are going to scream sexy to him. 

We had a bad snow/winter storm hit Seattle today, so I am definitely in the Christmas mood.  Thankfully I got to stay indoors along with my family so we just watched the pretty snow.  Of course with the temps not rising we may be stuck inside for the next 3 days!...


----------



## summer0407

Bret thanks for adding those video's of the castle lighting. I noticed there are 4 showing a night when we go, are they all the same? Do they just shut the lights off and do it over and over again? It's looks neat I know my kiddos will love that!


----------



## mvf-m11c

summer0407 said:


> Bret thanks for adding those video's of the castle lighting. I noticed there are 4 showing a night when we go, are they all the same? Do they just shut the lights off and do it over and over again? It's looks neat I know my kiddos will love that!



When I was there on Thursday, I only got to see two shows of SB Winter Castle. When u watch those two shows that I have uploaded on youtube that they are different by the lighting and the music. I believe it was every half an hour for each show. I believe it was at 6:30 for the first and 7:00 for the 2nd on that day. The fireworks started at 7:30 that Thursday night. Yes, after awhile the lighting on the castle went back to normal lighting and after the show it showed the icicles for awhile.

I have just added "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks on my youtube. Here are the links: *Part 1* *Part 2*


----------



## MattsPrincess

Alrighty, just got back to Tucson. I have a ton of stuff to share, so I might have to break this up into more than one post. I hope none of the pictures are repeats of other people's shots, sorry if they are.

the mugs, pins, and cookies we got on the tour:

















my TreeQuest submissions:





inside Goofy's house, upstairs





in City Hall





inside Golden Horseshoe

Goodies at Blue Ribbon:














I'll have more tomorrow, we have to get to bed! We're so beat from the trip. I'm also going to finish my trip report tomorrow, which will have info about the Holiday Tour, WoC, Minnie & Friends breakfast, characters, etc.


----------



## RedRosePrincess

That pin looks great! The goodies from BRB look so yummy! Thanks for sharing, hope your trip was magical!


----------



## JustAKid

It just started snowing here in Oregon, where I live, and if I wasn't excited about my trip to Disneyland during the Holiday season I'm DEFINATELY excited now.  I've even got headphones on, with carols going!  I came to look at all the pictures, and I swear there is not a single post that hasn't made me tear up.  I am SO excited.  

Thank you, everyone, for your contributions.  You've made my night extra special.


----------



## darren123

Love the photos Thank you

My Wife will want the Tigger Stocking


----------



## Jenlan

Thank you so very much for all the incredible photos.  Made my day.

We leave in 5 days and it was great to see all the Christmas merch.  

One Big Question!!!!  Are the snickerdoodles back???  They were usually at Pooh Corner, but last year no snickerdoodles.  Was told that they had been replaced with the white choc. raspberry thingy.  I just stood there staring at the CM in disbelief.  Please let them be back.


----------



## amamax2

Fabulous pictures everyone!!  Thanks for sharing and helping all the rest of us get into the holiday mood.

And loving all the Tree Quest/Wreath Quest entries - you all have done an awesome job finding trees.  What an assortment there truly is at DL!


----------



## Sally_fan

Does anyone happen to know if they have the big soft santa hats with Mickey ears on them *without* a bow or "first Christmas" written on them?  My son (11) reallllly has his heart set on Mickey ears like that but I haven't noticed them in any of the pictures. It's possible that I have missed them though! 

Also, has anyone tried the Jack Skellington caramel apple yet? I LOVE  the apple pie caramel apple & always get that one BUT I am a huge NBC fan. I can not see myself not getting a Jack apple this holiday season. To me it just looks like white chocolate but I am curious about what it really tastes like/is comprised of. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## impeyan

thanks mvf-m11c for all the pictures of the christmas merchandise I can't wait to go, and hopefully they will still have a lot of it left I still have 17 more days before I leave.

thanks to MattsPrincess for the pictures of the holiday tour cup and gingerbread man and the pin, I can't wait to get that pin, I take the tour on the 11th 

I am so enjoy reading this thread


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you all for the recent wave of fantastic photos.  

I've said it before, but I will say it again - I was just at DLR on 11/13 and was in the middle of all the holiday fun, and yet all these photos are making me burst with excitement to get back to DLR (and I don't have long to wait,thank goodness!) and soak in the Christmasy atmosphere again - but even better next time!  Looking at Bret's pictures and MattsPrincess' photos is like seeing DLR during the season for the first time.  I almost feel like I was never there at all and that this will be a new experience for me!  

Isn't it amazing how photos can do that?  And isn't it amazing how it works that way for DLR?  I'm sure many of us get back from our trips at whichever times of the year, a little tired and not ready to head back to DLR any time soon.  And then we see other people's pictures and can't wait to get back ASAP!!  This is no joke - when I wake up and get online and then make my way over here to this thread, I am literally giddy like a child over the prospect of heading back to DLR for the holidays!!

I can see we have some real Tree Quest and Wreath Quest contenders here.  You guys mean business!!  That means the rest of us have to step up our game in the Quests and get serious!!  Heck, at this rate, when I'm at DLR soon I may not get on any rides - I may just be hunting trees and wreaths the whole time!!

An observation: the *gingerbread cookie* with ears that MattsPrincess got on the tour IS the cookie I remember (except they get the ones with the sprinkled ears and red buttons on the tour). It looks like the tour's cookies are like the ones I bought a couple of years ago.  The size looks exactly the same, the feet are rounded like I remember.  It's definitely portly, soft and chewy - and huge.  

The current gingerbread cookies with ears that I saw in Marceline's on 11/13 were not like the one in MattsPrincess' photo. They were smaller, with a narrow waistline, and their feet were pointier.

Could there be more than one version of the cookie with ears?  It appears so.  

So now I am wondering if they are reserving the bigger cookies in the old style for the tour people, and then selling the smaller versions to the non-tour people?  Hmmmmmm.......

Also, seeing those delicious-looking chocolate cupcakes from Blue Ribbon Bakery has got me re-thinking my treat list for my trip.  Yummy!  Hmmmmm......


----------



## Funball

I think you sherry, brett and mattsprincess are the only ones doing the wreath and tree quest!  

It will be a tie between the three of you!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry,

Did you see the posting on a separate thread that the Christmas tree is being put up at the GCH?

Goofy's_Mom promised to get pictures, she is there now, so we should get to see it soon!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some more pics of the wreath quest.

Pacific Wharf





NOS on the top right hand side of the pic





NOS RR station depot.


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> I think you sherry, brett and mattsprincess are the only ones doing the wreath and tree quest!
> 
> It will be a tie between the three of you!



So far (although Bret is definitely leading the pack in terms of the number of tree and wreath photos).  I know that amamax2 and a few others will be hot on the trail of trees and wreaths when they get to DLR.  We may have to wait a bit for those entries!



amamax2 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> Did you see the posting on a separate thread that the Christmas tree is being put up at the GCH?
> 
> Goofy's_Mom promised to get pictures, she is there now, so we should get to see it soon!



Yes, I saw that!  I'm sure it will probably look like it does every year, but it's nice to have it up when all the rest of the stuff is up in the parks.  Plus, the trees being up in the hotels also means Santa can now appear, and the carolers will have a place to perform (since the tree is kind of their stage)!  

They took their sweet time in putting the tree out, didn't they?  Once I learned that the tree was not up in the GCH on the season start date, I figured that they would have to get it set up by this weekend, since once Thanksgiving hits, it's basically Christmastime.

There are definitely a few things they hold back on for the first few weeks of the holiday season -the hotel trees and decorations, the peppermint pot cake and a few other seasonal treats (like the tamales), the popcorn bucket, etc.  I guess it's safe to say that the absolute best time to go to DLR to get the full holiday experience is probably right after Thanksgiving, leading up to Christmas.  Post-Christmas is not as good because some things disappear - and now we see what happens pre-Thanksgiving. 

Bret's photos are very good Tree Quest entries - like the ones in the DCA shops, for example.  They might otherwise be overlooked.  I love that purple-ish tree.


----------



## amamax2

> Sherry E said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far (although Bret is definitely leading the pack in terms of the number of tree and wreath photos).  I know that amamax2 and a few others will be hot on the trail of trees and wreaths when they get to DLR.  We may have to wait a bit for those entries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-Christmas is not as good because some things disappear - and now we see what happens pre-Thanksgiving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I feel really bad for those who planned a trip pre-Thanksgiving thinking they would see DLR in all it's glory - I had no idea everything wasn't out for the "start" of the holiday season.  I understand the thinking, and know people are STILL seeing a wondrous sight, but still I would be bummed.  That is one of the best things about this thread - the information that is gathered helps out so much and _will help_ out in future years.  When someone asks "What is the best time to go," we now know to say, "For the full effect, go...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret's photos are very good Tree Quest entries - like the ones in the DCA shops, for example.  They might otherwise be overlooked.  I love that purple-ish tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Bret has done a great job finding many out of the way trees - I love seeing them and it is getting me even more excited for my trip, although I am now back on the "we need another day" mantra to my poor DH - we've already added a day and a half, but each time I see more pictures or read more reports, I want more time - there is just too much to do and see.
Click to expand...


----------



## Disgram23kids

All the photos are wonderful.  My DIL moved out and left my son and the 3 kids a week ago.  Hard at any time of year, but extra difficult for them all with the holidays approaching.  I am taking the grandkids to Disneyland on 9-13th Dec. Last night my oldest GD (17) was looking at all the beautiful photos posted and for the first time in a week she was smiling and said she just can't wait to go.  I had been wondering if, given everything that is going on, I should reschedule and take them for spring break but now I think it's the right time to go. Thanks for all the beautiful photos.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Castle pictures:













Holiday Characters:

































Other:


----------



## amamax2

MattsPrincess said:


> Castle pictures:




Fabulous pictures!!!!  

This picture of the two of you in front of the castle is one of the best I have seen!   Did a photopass photographer take that for you?  Was it on your own camera?  If so, do you know what the settings were to get the two of you lit just right, but also the castle so perfectly lit?  I love how all the people behind you are in the dark, so you don't even really see them in the picture.  

I have a new camera and am trying to figure out all the "tricks" such as the one to get a photo like that.

I love seeing all the characters and look how beautiful that area in DCA is with the tree and gazebo!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mexikolla

MattsPrincess said:


> Castle pictures:




This one is my favorite! Great Job & thanks for posting all the fantastic photos


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Yes, I'm in!
> 
> I know, I feel really bad for those who planned a trip pre-Thanksgiving thinking they would see DLR in all it's glory - I had no idea everything wasn't out for the "start" of the holiday season.  I understand the thinking, and know people are STILL seeing a wondrous sight, but still I would be bummed.  That is one of the best things about this thread - the information that is gathered helps out so much and _will help_ out in future years.  When someone asks "What is the best time to go," we now know to say, "For the full effect, go...."
> 
> Yes, Bret has done a great job finding many out of the way trees - I love seeing them and it is getting me even more excited for my trip, although I am now back on the "we need another day" mantra to my poor DH - we've already added a day and a half, but each time I see more pictures or read more reports, I want more time - there is just too much to do and see.



I know what you mean about the GCH tree!  Here I am, pushing the GCH lobby experience as being a nice, cozy way to enjoy the season and get some free entertainment - all the while having no clue that the GCH decor (and I'm sure all 3 hotels have been lacking decor too) doesn't go up until around Thanksgiving.  I'm a fraud!!!  I only thought the hotel stuff went up later if the season started later.  Naturally I assumed that when the season began, all the decor would be up everywhere!  How wrong I was!!

But you're right - even though now we kind of have an idea of when the 'best' time to go is to get the full experience, the people who go pre-Thanksgiving or between Christmasand New Year's will still have a wondrous time. That really says a lot about just how magical and beautiful DL is during the holiday season - even in the face of removing half of the NOS decorations, and despite waiting a few weeks to put up the hotel trees and release all the treats, etc.  Even with those 'holes' in the seasonal offerings, it's still the best place to be!

Uh-oh!  Back to the 'we need another day' speech, huh?  That's too funny.  But, really - and this is no joke - now we see how Disney operates and how sneaky they are.  What's there one year may not be there the next year (NOS decor, for example).  Who knows what will happen in 2011?  They may decide to scale all the ToonTown decor way back or something!  So if you didn't have the full amount of time to capture all that you want to capture on camera now, you may not get another chance next year if something suddenly disappears. I had planned to go back to NOS this year (it was too crowded for me to get in there last year) and spend more time getting photos.  And now half the stuff - if not more - is gone!  

So it's best to keep adding days now and not take a chance on what may or may not be there next year!



Disgram23kids said:


> All the photos are wonderful.  My DIL moved out and left my son and the 3 kids a week ago.  Hard at any time of year, but extra difficult for them all with the holidays approaching.  I am taking the grandkids to Disneyland on 9-13th Dec. Last night my oldest GD (17) was looking at all the beautiful photos posted and for the first time in a week she was smiling and said she just can't wait to go.  I had been wondering if, given everything that is going on, I should reschedule and take them for spring break but now I think it's the right time to go. Thanks for all the beautiful photos.



Disgram23kids - Oh dear... I feel so bad for your son and grandkids.  I got a little choked up reading your post. I mean, that sort of thing happening would not be good under the best of circumstances, but right before the holidays is the worst timing ever.  I can imagine the kids are just devastated, not to mention your son.

Well, given what you described about your granddaughter's smile at seeing the lovely holiday photos, I think that is the indicator that this would be the perfect time to take all of them to Disneyland.  They would have a great time at Disneyland any time, but I really think the magic of the Christmas season may be just what they need right now.  I think it sounds like absolutely the right time to go!!

Please let us know how the trip goes.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who will be crossing my fingers and hoping it is the best trip ever for your family!!



MattsPrincess said:


> Castle pictures:



MattsPrincess - gosh, could you guys be any cuter?!  You're just adorabale together.  Your pictures are so wonderful.  I think you absolutely made the right choice to go for the holidays instead of Halloween Time.

I love seeing the characters in their Christmas sweaters (the Winter Sweater Army, as I call them)!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Disney Parks Blog just posted a video of Disneyland during the holidays.

Enjoy!   

PHXscuba


----------



## Disgram23kids

Thanks Sherry.  I appreciate your kind thoughts.  It came as such as shock to everyone.  Just two weeks from Thursday and we are flying out.  Disneyland should give the kids a chance to forget and have fun for four whole days!!  I will certainly keep you posted on the trip.


----------



## MattsPrincess

That is a PhotoPass picture, and she took it with her camera.

We actually made a little game out of trying to find all the PP photogs and getting them all. It's such a great system, especially for people like us who don't have anyone to take pics of us together. Last time we just traded on and off with who would be in which photo and only had one or two with us both. This time, we got a ton of us together. Thank you, Disney, for having this set up!


----------



## KCmike

Great pictures everybody!!!!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,

Well I got my Southwest plane reservations last night.  Leaving SFO at 7:15pm so I will have everything packed the night before.  This way when I get home from work I can just grab my son and our bags and walk to the Bart train station.  I hope we get there by 5:30ish to check in our bags, go thru the screening then to our plane.    Need to check my book as to what I can make reservations to ahead of time.  I am now shopping around for a new camera.  My old Cannon is still good and I do have plenty of film, I just do not want to have to carry so many rolls with me.  I am eyeing  a nice Nikon Coolpix 100 but have not decided which one yet. Any suggestions?  My son Attila is all excited about the trip  It will be our first Holiday trip to Disneyland.


----------



## Sherry E

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well I got my Southwest plane reservations last night.  Leaving SFO at 7:15pm so I will have everything packed the night before.  This way when I get home from work I can just grab my son and our bags and walk to the Bart train station.  I hope we get there by 5:30ish to check in our bags, go thru the screening then to our plane.    Need to check my book as to what I can make reservations to ahead of time.  I am now shopping around for a new camera.  My old Cannon is still good and I do have plenty of film, I just do not want to have to carry so many rolls with me.  I am eyeing  a nice Nikon Coolpix 100 but have not decided which one yet. Any suggestions?  My son Attila is all excited about the trip  It will be our first Holiday trip to Disneyland.



The Cool Pix that Funball (Sara) has seems pretty good.  It's an L22, I think she said. It seems to take really great photos.


----------



## Funball

Yes it is sherry a Nikon coolpix L22, it's not the latest and greatest model, but i got it on amazon, and it was $80 and new! and it works great!!  brett has a great camera too, i don't know what he has though


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> Yes it is sherry a Nikon coolpix L22, it's not the latest and greatest model, but i got it on amazon, and it was $80 and new! and it works great!!  brett has a great camera too, i don't know what he has though



Actually Sara I use a Nikon D60 Camera and a Sony HDR-XR520V Camcorder for the pictures. I use both of them during my trips and some of them turn out well during the daytime and night. But I still was not satisfy with my quality of my pictures at night with my Nikon D60. I was about to upgrade to the Nikon D7000 Camera before my trip to DL last week but I still like my D60 camera and it still produces good pictures. I have seen a lot of different people who are at the park with very powerful cameras than I use, but I think it is not time to upgrade. If I did upgrade to the D7000, it was going to be around $1500. 

Here are more pics for the Tree and Wreath Quest.

Wreath from the Plaza Pavilion AP Center





Trees from the World of Disney Store




















Tree between the DLH and DTD.





Here are some more character pics


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Uh-oh!  Back to the 'we need another day' speech, huh?  That's too funny.  But, really - and this is no joke - now we see how Disney operates and how sneaky they are.  What's there one year may not be there the next year (NOS decor, for example).  Who knows what will happen in 2011?  They may decide to scale all the ToonTown decor way back or something!  So if you didn't have the full amount of time to capture all that you want to capture on camera now, you may not get another chance next year if something suddenly disappears. I had planned to go back to NOS this year (it was too crowded for me to get in there last year) and spend more time getting photos.  And now half the stuff - if not more - is gone!
> 
> So it's best to keep adding days now and not take a chance on what may or may not be there next year!



I will let him know you think so!  

But you are exactly right - I really want to soak it all in/take pictures/experience all I can, especially if they might be gone next time we make it back (which probably won't be for a few years - our APs expire in May, and then the soonest we'd get new ones would be sometime in 2012, but are hoping to go to Europe that year, so realistically it will be more like 2014.)  I also tend to think that soon DL will introduce the MVMCP like at WDW, so many of the things I can see this year, I won't be able to again unless I pay for party tickets.  Also we found out the one of our days they will be making candy canes!  I never thought that would happen, but now am so excited to see them made - when my DH and kids heard, they too really want to see it.  So that is something ELSE to add onto everything else we have planned.  It just keeps growing, lol.



MattsPrincess said:


> That is a PhotoPass picture, and she took it with her camera.
> 
> We actually made a little game out of trying to find all the PP photogs and getting them all. It's such a great system, especially for people like us who don't have anyone to take pics of us together. Last time we just traded on and off with who would be in which photo and only had one or two with us both. This time, we got a ton of us together. Thank you, Disney, for having this set up!



Thanks for letting me know!  And I agree - most of my pictures are of my kids or DH, but the last two trips I made a huge effort to find PP photogs to take family shots and it has been nice to get those!



KCmike said:


>



Awesome shot - love the little details like this.



Sherry E said:


> The Cool Pix that Funball (Sara) has seems pretty good.  It's an L22, I think she said. It seems to take really great photos.



I was going to suggest the same one - Sara takes AMAZING shots and it is just a P&S - they truly rival a DSLR!  Check out her pictures in the Picture of the Day Thread.



mvf-m11c said:


> Wreath from the Plaza Pavilion AP Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great find Bret!  Did you deliberately go in the looking, or did you just happen to notice it when you walked by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree between the DLH and DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just beautiful - Love the DLH Sorcerer's Hat in the background.
Click to expand...


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> This is a great find Bret!  Did you deliberately go in the looking, or did you just happen to notice it when you walked by?
> 
> This is just beautiful - Love the DLH Sorcerer's Hat in the background.



I always like to see the inside of the AP center at the Plaza Pavilion every time I go to DL. I didn't go to all the building at DLR. And I did miss some trees and wreaths during my visit. I didn't go inside City Hall and some other buildings. But I had a limit of how much I can do just by myself.


----------



## MattsPrincess

just a little video I took of the Dapper Dans performing on Main Street. I liked them a lot, and their outfits are so festive!





Also, my trip report is pretty much done, just have to add in a post for parade photos. So, if you want feel free to check it out, there's a lot more photos and what not


----------



## NewbieMouse

PHXscuba said:


> Disney Parks Blog just posted a video of Disneyland during the holidays.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks for the link. I am starting to get so pumped up!  This trip is a surprise for my daughters and all the pictures confirm that it will just blow their little minds!


----------



## Markie Mouse

mvf-m11c said:


> Actually Sara I use a Nikon D60 Camera and a Sony HDR-XR520V Camcorder for the pictures. I use both of them during my trips and some of them turn out well during the daytime and night. But I still was not satisfy with my quality of my pictures at night with my Nikon D60. I was about to upgrade to the Nikon D7000 Camera before my trip to DL last week but I still like my D60 camera and it still produces good pictures. I have seen a lot of different people who are at the park with very powerful cameras than I use, but I think it is not time to upgrade. If I did upgrade to the D7000, it was going to be around $1500.



I dont know how many lenses you have but did you know that Nikon uses Sony's image sensors now. So you can save money by buying the Sony a55 or Sony alpha 580 both have the same 16.2 megapixel image sensor used in the d7000 but for a lot less money($849/$899 vs $1500). But like I said, if you have a ton of Nikon lenses then it might end costing you more to switch brands. Either way you will be getting a fantastic camera. I will be using my a55 with the stock 18-55 lenses on my trip and will be starting my trip report next week and will post my pics in there. Hopefully I can get some decent shots so you can see what the sensor can do.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Markie Mouse said:


> I dont know how many lenses you have but did you know that Nikon uses Sony's image sensors now. So you can save money by buying the Sony a55 or Sony alpha 580 both have the same 16.2 megapixel image sensor used in the d7000 but for a lot less money($849/$899 vs $1500). But like I said, if you have a ton of Nikon lenses then it might end costing you more to switch brands. Either way you will be getting a fantastic camera. I will be using my a55 with the stock 18-55 lenses on my trip and will be starting my trip report next week and will post my pics in there. Hopefully I can get some decent shots so you can see what the sensor can do.



I have the 18-55 and 55-200 lens for the Nikon D60. I was thinking of going with the D3100 which can use the 55-200 lens and is a little bit cheaper than the D7000. I like how the D3100 has 14.2 megapixel but the price between the Nikon D3100 and the Sony a55 are almost the same price. (Actually the a55 is $150 more than the D3100) I have tried the Sony DSLR cameras in the past and they are okay. I have a lot of friends and family that use the Nikon DSLR camera series and I like how it is easy to use than the other. But that is my opinion of the brands.

I will be looking forward to read your TR and see your pics with your Sony a55.


I have finally uploaded "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade on my youtube so you guys can see it. This is the 2:30pm show and I will upload the 5:30 later. Just click on the pic to see the parade.

*Part 1*




*Part 2*




*Part 3*


----------



## Sally_fan

I am just going to repost this because this thread moves so fast & I don't want it to get buried as my son is hoping for an answer 1 way or the other. I hope that's okay!! 

Does anyone happen to know if they have the big soft santa hats with Mickey ears on them without a bow or "first Christmas" written on them?  My son (11) reallllly has his heart set on Mickey ears like that but I haven't noticed them in any of the pictures. It's possible that I have missed them though! 

Also, has anyone tried the Jack Skellington caramel apple yet? I LOVE the apple pie caramel apple & always get that one BUT I am a huge NBC fan. I can not see myself not getting a Jack apple this holiday season. To me it just looks like white chocolate but I am curious about what it really tastes like/is comprised of. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Thanks everyone,  I will spend this weekend looking at these various cameras as to which I like the best.  I have been also looking at all the new camcorders.  I still have the one with the tape cassettes.  It still takes pretty good movies but it is a bit heavy and bulky.  I will be looking for one with a view finder.  The screens are OK in the dark but, in sunlight you cannot see anything on the screen.  Like the cameras I will need to have a view finder so I can film in any light.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sally_fan said:


> I am just going to repost this because this thread moves so fast & I don't want it to get buried as my son is hoping for an answer 1 way or the other. I hope that's okay!!
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if they have the big soft santa hats with Mickey ears on them without a bow or "first Christmas" written on them?  My son (11) reallllly has his heart set on Mickey ears like that but I haven't noticed them in any of the pictures. It's possible that I have missed them though!



Yes, they do have the Mickey ear Santa hat at the resort. I did seen them there at most of the stores at the DLR.


----------



## Sally_fan

Oh yay!  Thank you Bret!!! He will be so happy to hear that!


----------



## darren123

Hello All 
My Dashboard is telling me 1 day and 12 hours to go and now I am on Holidays 

Question please  

We arrive in Anaheim about 9.30am from a 13 hour flight from Australia as the crowds on Friday will be huge we would like to do some shopping and was thinking about going to Disneyland about 6pm I was wondering would this be to late to get in Thanks


----------



## princess lovers mom

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are more pics of the Holiday merchandise from the Greetings at California store and Mad Hat N' Beach Store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here r more tree pics for the Tree Quest and these are from the Greetings at California Store.




OK I NEED these pajamas..we are planning a surprise trip - leaving the 26th, would like to give these as the way of telling girls we are going.  How do I get them? is there a way to order items for sale in the park...they do not have the disneyLAND PJ on the website that i could see....do I need any details - like what store etc?


----------



## briggscreek

I'm so upset right now, I'm in tears. The kids woke up this morning coughing and stuffed up. That means DH and I will be sick within a couple of days. We're supposed to be leaving on Sunday!


----------



## princess lovers mom

briggscreek said:


> I'm so upset right now, I'm in tears. The kids woke up this morning coughing and stuffed up. That means DH and I will be sick within a couple of days. We're supposed to be leaving on Sunday!



decongestants, antihistamines, zinc, vit C...get to work - you can ward this off and the kids should be better in 5 days....


----------



## Christina-B-Na

briggscreek said:


> I'm so upset right now, I'm in tears. The kids woke up this morning coughing and stuffed up. That means DH and I will be sick within a couple of days. We're supposed to be leaving on Sunday!



I am so sorry to hear that!   I know how upsetting or even devastating that can be. 
There are several people at my work that are super sick and I have been scared to death that I am going to catch it right before we leave. I have been doing everything I can to boost my immune system and washing my hands a lot in hopes of not catching it. Airbourne has been my best friend and so far so good! A lot of people swear by Emergen-C too.
Do what you can to make sure you and hubby's immune system is boosted and hopefully with some meds, your kids will be good by the weekend!


----------



## specialks

darren123 said:


> Hello All
> My Dashboard is telling me 1 day and 12 hours to go and now I am on Holidays
> 
> Question please
> 
> We arrive in Anaheim about 9.30am from a 13 hour flight from Australia as the crowds on Friday will be huge we would like to do some shopping and was thinking about going to Disneyland about 6pm I was wondering would this be to late to get in Thanks



Just a note, Friday is Black Friday here in the States.  It is a MASSIVE shopping day where people are already in line to get sale deals.  The stores and parking lots are going to be like a busy DLR.  Just want to give you a head's up.



briggscreek said:


> I'm so upset right now, I'm in tears. The kids woke up this morning coughing and stuffed up. That means DH and I will be sick within a couple of days. We're supposed to be leaving on Sunday!



You'll be fine!  We are having the same thing right now in our home.  My advice is fluids & rest.  Best thing is to stay hydrated and get lots of rest.  You body can fight the bugs best under optimal state.  Fruits and vegetables are good for fluids & vitamins.  Just don't have too many or you will end up with another problem at the other end...   Also make sure you all wash your hands before eating, and I always strip the sheets on all the beds when there is a bug floating around the house.

Hope you can spring back to health and have a fabulous trip!


----------



## specialks

princess lovers mom said:


> OK I NEED these pajamas..we are planning a surprise trip - leaving the 26th, would like to give these as the way of telling girls we are going.  How do I get them? is there a way to order items for sale in the park...they do not have the disneyLAND PJ on the website that i could see....do I need any details - like what store etc?



I know!  Those pjs are so great.  You can call DelivEARS and see if they can ship them.  I don't know how much they will charge for shipping.  I think the phone number for the Disneyland DelivEARS is 1-800-362-4533.  Good luck!


----------



## briggscreek

Thanks guys - DH and I are taking zinc and some other stuff, gave the kids some wellness fizz this morning. I'm really hoping it'll work and trying to be positive.


----------



## specialks

So, I finally watched the Guy F Holiday Show on youtube.  My DD (6) is in love with the Yule Log dessert and also wants to try the Egg Nog Creme Brulee.  Of course, I don't think we will be eating at Napa Rose on this trip so she may have to settle for the Yule Log.  Anyone know how much those cost & where you get one?

Also, with the candy canes...do they hand out the tickets at the Candy Palace and it tells you what time to return for your candy cane?  Are you able to get the ticket right away if you enter on a MM or do you wait in a line at MM for the regular opening time for the store and then they hand the tickets out?


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> I will let him know you think so!
> 
> But you are exactly right - I really want to soak it all in/take pictures/experience all I can, especially if they might be gone next time we make it back (which probably won't be for a few years - our APs expire in May, and then the soonest we'd get new ones would be sometime in 2012, but are hoping to go to Europe that year, so realistically it will be more like 2014.)  I also tend to think that soon DL will introduce the MVMCP like at WDW, so many of the things I can see this year, I won't be able to again unless I pay for party tickets.  Also we found out the one of our days they will be making candy canes!  I never thought that would happen, but now am so excited to see them made - when my DH and kids heard, they too really want to see it.  So that is something ELSE to add onto everything else we have planned.  It just keeps growing, lol.



Oh, wow, I didn't realize it would be so long before you get back to DLR!  So you might not get back to DLR for the holidays until 2014?  Yikes!  If you're talking about not returning to DLR for 4 more years, then yes, I'm pretty sure there will be some sort of MVMCP by that time.  I would be shocked if they didn't have one by then.  What they include in that party and what they take away from the regular holiday festivities is anyone's guess.  

Heck, in 4 years, things could be totally different in so many areas.  The Candlelight Processional may have moved over to DCA by that time.  The decorations could either continue to scale back (as they have been with New Orleans Square), or they could begin to get bigger and better when all the work in DCA is done.  We might have the holiday version of WoC by that time.  We might have the holiday overlay for TSMM that has been talked about.  DCA will look totally different in places so that will mean all new holiday decor for those areas.  You just never know.  Some of the things that are part of what we are used to for the holiday season could be totally gone by 2014.  Maybe they will decide at some point that Haunted Mansion Holiday has run its course.  Maybe the holiday season will begin later in November by then, or at some totally different time.  Sooooo many things could change in the course of 4 years.  In a way it's exciting to think about, but in a way it's also scary because it means that things we love could disappear or drastically change!!

So, by all means, I think that if you know you will not be back to DLR for another holiday season for several years, you should do whatever it takes to get as much time as you can on this upcoming trip.  I would guess that a lot of people don't know that it will be the last time they see DLR for a while when they are on certain trips - that happened to me before, where I had no clue that a trip I was on would be the last one for several years.  And let me tell you, when I got back to DLR, I felt like a fish out of water for a bit and had to get reacclimated.  And when you don't know it will be the last time for a while, chances are you don't make the most of it and do a lot of things.  So having that knowledge, in your case, will help you make the most out of this upcoming trip!!



briggscreek said:


> Thanks guys - DH and I are taking zinc and some other stuff, gave the kids some wellness fizz this morning. I'm really hoping it'll work and trying to be positive.



I'm crossing my fingers that everyone is well in time to go.  That's the worst feeling - when you see that someone is sick and you know it's headed your way next....and right before a trip, no less.


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> So, I finally watched the Guy F Holiday Show on youtube.  My DD (6) is in love with the Yule Log dessert and also wants to try the Egg Nog Creme Brulee.  Of course, I don't think we will be eating at Napa Rose on this trip so she may have to settle for the Yule Log.  Anyone know how much those cost & where you get one?
> 
> Also, with the candy canes...do they hand out the tickets at the Candy Palace and it tells you what time to return for your candy cane?  Are you able to get the ticket right away if you enter on a MM or do you wait in a line at MM for the regular opening time for the store and then they hand the tickets out?



You can get the Yule Log at Plaza Inn, to name one place.  The pieces are quite large, if the pumpkin log that I saw was any indicator, and you can get them to go (in plastic container).

I don't know about MM in relation to the candy canes, but you get your tickets and get in line right then and there.  First come, first serve.  As far as I have heard, it's not a 'come back at a certain time' sort of thing, though I could be totally wrong on that.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Oh, wow, I didn't realize it would be so long before you get back to DLR!  So you might not get back to DLR for the holidays until 2014?  Yikes!



The truth is, *I* didn't even realize it till I started typing that!  We have gotten APs every other year (or year and a half) for the past, gosh, six years, eight years?  I knew we wouldn't be back next Christmas, but was thinking it would be the year after.  But as I was typing 2012, it hit me that is the year we have been dreaming, scheming, and saving to go to Europe.  We won't have the money for anything for quite a while after that trip...and I realized that 2014 would be the absolute soonest we'd go back.  

I think the 3.5 days I have is all I'll get, though, this trip - my DH can't take any more time off...plus it will only get more crowded and we do just about anything to avoid them.  But I know we have at least two more trips before our APs expire, so that will have to do.



> And let me tell you, when I got back to DLR, I felt like a fish out of water for a bit and had to get reacclimated.  And when you don't know it will be the last time for a while, chances are you don't make the most of it and do a lot of things.  So having that knowledge, in your case, will help you make the most out of this upcoming trip!!



I know, I think I am such the "expert,", but even skipping 12 - 18 months, I often feel like I have to learn all over again the ins and outs - so much changes each year, especially the last few years.  Thank goodness for the DIS and all the great people here!



Sherry E said:


> I don't know about MM in relation to the candy canes, but you get your tickets and get in line right then and there.  First come, first serve.  As far as I have heard, it's not a 'come back at a certain time' sort of thing, though I could be totally wrong on that.



I have been trying to find out all the info I can, too, about the process, and I read on a thread from last year that you are told a time you can come back to actually purchase the candy canes if you don't want to wait/watch them being made.  I'll see if I can find the thread and post it here.


----------



## funatdisney

I have been off for awhile, getting prepared for Thanksgiving. I am heading to Atascadero for the weekend. The good news is that I am taking DD(13- this Sunday that is) and her best friend to DL for her birthday this Sunday. She has chosen Storytellers for dinner. It should be fun. I haven't eaten there for at least a year. Hopefully the girls will give me some time to take pictures. It is going to be a busy weekend, and then off to DLR in 9 days for our weekend Disney Christmas trip!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> The truth is, *I* didn't even realize it till I started typing that!  We have gotten APs every other year (or year and a half) for the past, gosh, six years, eight years?  I knew we wouldn't be back next Christmas, but was thinking it would be the year after.  But as I was typing 2012, it hit me that is the year we have been dreaming, scheming, and saving to go to Europe.  We won't have the money for anything for quite a while after that trip...and I realized that 2014 would be the absolute soonest we'd go back.
> 
> I think the 3.5 days I have is all I'll get, though, this trip - my DH can't take any more time off...plus it will only get more crowded and we do just about anything to avoid them.  But I know we have at least two more trips before our APs expire, so that will have to do.
> 
> I know, I think I am such the "expert,", but even skipping 12 - 18 months, I often feel like I have to learn all over again the ins and outs - so much changes each year, especially the last few years.  Thank goodness for the DIS and all the great people here!
> 
> I have been trying to find out all the info I can, too, about the process, and I read on a thread from last year that you are told a time you can come back to actually purchase the candy canes if you don't want to wait/watch them being made.  I'll see if I can find the thread and post it here.



It can feel very weird being at DLR when you haven't been there in a long while.  In a way, lots of things are familiar.  In another way, you feel like you have to totally learn the lay of the land all over again.  You can feel like you're at a disadvantage because so much time has passed and new things have been added.

That's great to know about the candy canes - about being able to come back and get them later - if that's the case.  The way it was explained to me - but my source could be entirely wrong, so I am not swearing to this! - made it sound as if they start handing out tickets right before they begin to make the canes, and they hand out the tickets until they run out.  Then people grab their tickets and get in line on the spot.  I _think_ I even heard that not everyone with a ticket necessarily will get the canes, and that sometimes they give out more tickets than there are candy canes to go around.  It all sounded very urgent, like 'get them while they being made or risk missing out.'

If they actually have it set up to where people can take their tickets and come back at a later time, I'm sure that will be very helpful to many people.  Of course, the candy canes won't be as fresh if people get them later, so that kind of defeats the purpose of getting the fresh canes.

But it will be good to get the final word on this mystery once and for all!!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I have been off for awhile, getting prepared for Thanksgiving. I am heading to Atascadero for the weekend. The good news is that I am taking DD(13- this Sunday that is) and her best friend to DL for her birthday this Sunday. She has chosen Storytellers for dinner. It should be fun. I haven't eaten there for at least a year. Hopefully the girls will give me some time to take pictures. It is going to be a busy weekend, and then off to DLR in 9 days for our weekend Disney Christmas trip!



If you all like spaghetti, Storytellers makes an awesome spaghetti!!  Yum!!  Fresh herbs and garlic - just delicious!  Have you had it before?  My only complaint is that there wasn't more of it on the plate!!  I scarfed that stuff down.

Good news for you - if I recall, the peppermint pot cake/demitasse will be available at Storytellers, so you will be able to get it!!

Have a great time - even if you don't get a lot of photos on this trip, you will be there very soon after!!


----------



## amamax2

Ok, I found the thread that talks about some people's experiences getting the candy canes:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2324184&page=2

Look specifically at post 21 and post 35 for the most specific details I have been able to find anywhere.

It sounds like they either make two or three batches each of the days they are made; people line up as soon as the parks open and at some point tickets for the first batch are given out on a first come, first serve basis.  Only so many tickets are given out, so everyone in line may not get one.  Those who get a ticket will also be told what time they can come back to buy the candy canes.  Tickets for the second batch are given out later, same procedure.

My guess is DL does this because they do not know exactly how many candy canes will be made/will be available each day, depending on how many batches they make and how many turn out from each batch.

Hopefully someone from the DIS will be there the first day and report back how it went.  Specifics seem very difficult to come by, but I think probably because there are too many variables, it may even be that it is done differently on different days and that is why your sources have told you one thing, and some one else reports something else, etc.


----------



## KCmike

It's a Small Holiday


----------



## amamax2

Gorgeous KCMike!!!

Is that from your anniversary trip?  If so, you sure got a lot of pictures in your one day!!


----------



## KCmike

amamax2 said:


> Gorgeous KCMike!!!
> 
> Is that from your anniversary trip?  If so, you sure got a lot of pictures in your one day!!



Yeah it was from my one day.  My wife gave me the go ahead to shoot away.  It was so much fun.  I will tell you that when we saw the parade coming down mainstreet I saw her shed a tear.  It was so sweet.  We had such a wonderful time.  Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> If you all like spaghetti, Storytellers makes an awesome spaghetti!!  Yum!!  Fresh herbs and garlic - just delicious!  Have you had it before?  My only complaint is that there wasn't more of it on the plate!!  I scarfed that stuff down.
> 
> Good news for you - if I recall, the peppermint pot cake/demitasse will be available at Storytellers, so you will be able to get it!!
> 
> Have a great time - even if you don't get a lot of photos on this trip, you will be there very soon after!!



I haven't tried the spaghetti before. I usually get the buffet, because I like the standing roast (a better deal than ordering a dinner plate). If I eat a higher protein meal, I tend to last longer at night. Maybe DD(13) will try it and I can have a try.

The peppermint pot cake/demitasse is at Storytellers! That is the number item on my list to try on my trip next week! Thanks Sherry for telling me this. The opportunity to try it before my trip has really made my day!


----------



## KCmike

Where's the Snow?


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Where's the Snow?



That's what I was wondering too!!!  I see that one guy in the photo looking up, like he is waiting for it!!

Still, even without snow, a lovely shot!!  The Castle glows so beautifully at night.  It just doesn't have the same magical look in the daytime!


----------



## Sherry E

For anyone new to this thread or anyone who is just about to embark on their magical trips to celebrate the holidays at DLR, I just wanted to repost all this info for you (because we know things can move fast in this thread and it's easy to forget where you saw something!):


From Mouse Planet (Mariezp shared this with us many pages ago) - it specifically mentions the yule log that specialks asked about (looks like it is only available at the Plaza Inn - I thought that PI was just one of a few places to get it, but I was wrong) and the different places to get the demitasse (a.k.a. peppermint pot cake), which Liza (funatdisney) will be hot on the trail of this weekend:

http://www.mouseplanet.com/9436/Disneyland_Resort_Update#news2



> Holiday Menu Preview
> 
> MousePlanet readers wrote pages and pages on our MousePad discussion forum about the delicious treats offered at the Disneyland Resort during HalloweenTime, and so with the holiday season right around the corner we asked Karlos Siqueiros from Disneyland's Food Concepts department for a preview of what we can expect to find when Holiday Time starts on November 12. Karlos said to expect a mix of traditional favorites mixed with a few new treats, plus a brand-new popcorn bucket. Here's a preview:
> 
> Holiday Desserts
> 
> Most table-service and tray-service restaurants (like Plaza Inn and French Market) will have a special holiday dessert offering, with specific items varying by location. The Plaza Inn will feature a traditional Yule Log dessert created by Disneyland Resort executive pastry chef, Jean-Marc Viallet. Karlos says two versions of the cake will be offered, and that Viallet brought the recipes from France. Around Thanksgiving the yule log will be crafted of pumpkin spice cake and filled with pumpkin mousse and lingonberry marmalade; in December look for a chocolate cake with a chocolate / chestnut mousse, lingonberry marmalade and chocolate ganache frosting.
> 
> The Plaza Inn will also be one of the locations to offer a Santa Mickey demitasse cup. Karlos says this keepsake cup may be the start of a new holiday series, with new designs released annually. The demitasse cups are also available at Blue Ribbon Bakery, Bakersfield Bakery, Rancho del Zocalo, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and Storytellers Cafe; dessert offerings will vary by restaurant location.
> 
> For those tres leches fans, rest assured that the traditional dessert will once again be offered at Rancho del Zocalo. Karlos says, "families come every year, and they have to have their favorite [desserts] over and over again."
> 
> Café Orleans will again offer holiday-themed beignettes, but the specific flavor has not been determined. A server at the location told me that the holiday version would be chocolate with a peppermint crème anglaise, but Karlos says that hasn't been determined. He says the gingerbread version offered during HalloweenTime was so popular that it may stick around another season. Unfortunately Disney has no plans to offer the holiday beignettes at the Julep Bar or Royal Street Verandah yet, so be prepared to make a reservation at Café Orleans if you'd like to try one of these treats.
> 
> While not a dessert, Café Orleans and French Market will both continue to offer Nightmare Before Christmas pewter figurines as a gift with a $35 purchase. A new figure is released each Sunday.
> 
> Finally, the Resort bakeries will offer a selection of holiday treats, including a chocolate cupcake with a mint twist that Karlos says is incredible.
> 
> Holiday entrees and meals
> 
> While menu specifics were not yet available, look for special holiday-themed entrees at Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo and Red Rocket's Pizza Port. Plaza Inn, Carnation, Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Wine Country Trattoria, Storytellers Café, Steakhouse 55, and PCH Grill will all offer special holiday menus on Thanksgiving and Christmas days, and reservations are now being accepted. Call 714-781-DINE to book your reservation.
> 
> Outdoor vending
> 
> Building on the success of the adorable Ghost Mickey popcorn bucket offered during HalloweenTime, Disneyland is releasing a Snowman Mickey popcorn bucket for the holidays. Outdoor vending locations will also offer a holiday-theme travel mug and the regular souvenir popcorn bucket with a holiday motif.
> 
> Boudin Bakery
> 
> Boudin Bakery will offer a selection of specially-shaped breads for the holidays that Karlos says you can take home and make part of your dinner. A traditional Turkey shape will be offered at Thanksgiving, followed by candy cane, wreath, stocking and snowman-shaped loaves. The turkey design will be available November 12 through Thanksgiving; holiday shapes will be offered sometime in December.





​


From the Disneyland News website:

http://www.disneylandnews.com/press+releases/disneyland+holidays.htm



> 27 October 2010
> Holiday Enchantment Sparkles at Disneyland Resort with Fireworks, Parade, Snowfall Beginning Nov. 12
> 
> Heartwarming Favorites Make Spirits Bright at Disneyland and Disney California Adventure Parks
> 
> 
> ANAHEIM, Calif. (Oct. 15, 2010)  When it comes to enjoying the magic of the holiday season with family and friends, theres no place like Disneyland Resort.  The holidays will shine brightly throughout the resort from Nov. 12 through Jan. 2, 2011, as guests create memories for a lifetime.
> 
> Guests will enjoy the return of Disneyland Resorts most popular offerings, including special holiday versions of its a small world and Haunted Mansion, along with A Christmas Fantasy parade, colorful holiday décor and a nightly snowfall on Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> Other holiday highlights at Disneyland will include the traditional snowdrifts and icicles adorning Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle.  After dark a sensational holiday lighting and special effects show will carry the magic of the holidays from the castle all the way to the Christmas tree in Town Square.  The 60-foot-tall Disneyland Christmas tree is specially designed to present a nightly holiday light show like no other with more than 62,000 energy-efficient LED lights.
> 
> The Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle presentation unfolds throughout the evening in three acts, each of them featuring a touch of winter snow on Main Street, U.S.A. The finale of the show includes the legendary Believe  in Holiday Magic fireworks show, which takes guests on a journey of sights and sounds of the season and ends with a touching rendition of White Christmas, along with a climactic snowfall swirling down on Main Street, U.S.A., its a small world Mall and New Orleans Square.
> 
> A holiday tradition in Disneyland is A Christmas Fantasy parade, in which Disney characters join together to celebrate the magic of the season.  Guests can watch as the characters wrap gifts, bake holiday treats and prepare for the arrival of Santa Claus, who shouts a jolly greeting to spectators along the parade route.  Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse even take to the ice for some skating fun.
> 
> Themed entertainment, sparkling decorations and tasty treats add festive warmth to holiday fun at both Disneyland and Disney California Adventure.  Guests also will be able to book guided holiday tours that provide entry into its a small world Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, reserved seating for the Disneyland A Christmas Fantasy parade, a keepsake remembrance, and entertaining information about the history behind Disneyland holiday traditions.  For information and reservations guests can visit Disneyland City Hall or call 714/781-4400.
> 
> Returning holiday favorites at Disneyland park include:
> 
> ·         its a small world Holiday transforms its a small world into a worldwide celebration of the season, boasting more than 300,000 glittering lights on its facade.
> ·         Haunted Mansion Holiday presents a madcap celebration as the traditions of Halloween and Christmas collide. The ghoulish but well-meaning Jack Skellington from the film Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas has come to Haunted Mansion to transform it with his skewed vision of the holidays.
> ·         Santa Claus and his reindeer will return to greet Disneyland guests at Santas Reindeer Round-up in Big Thunder Ranch, Frontierland.  Kids and their families will chat with St. Nick and see real reindeer grazing in a corral.
> 
> Disney California Adventure park celebrates the season with fanciful park-wide decorations and lively entertainment.
> 
> ·         Guests approaching the park will immediately get in the holiday mood as they encounter the iconic CALIFORNIA letters transformed to appear as swirling red and white peppermint sticks.
> ·         a bugs land transforms as Flik and his bug buddies spread giant Christmas lights and oversized ornaments throughout their realm.
> ·         The holiday scene along the Paradise Bay boardwalk includes a beautifully decorated Christmas tree and lampposts decorated with seasonal wreaths.
> ·         Santa Claus will greet guests on the boardwalk near Ariels Grotto on Paradise Pier.
> 
> Guests in Disney California Adventure wont want to miss the other park entertainment, highlighted by the all-new World of Color nighttime water spectacular, which brings its own brand of after-dark magic to the Paradise Bay lagoon.  Meanwhile, in the entry plaza of Disney California Adventure and the adjoining Hollywood Pictures Backlot district, the immersive ElecTRONica nighttime street party will put guests of all ages on the grid and into the environment of the new Walt Disney Pictures feature, TRON: Legacy.  ElecTRONica parties take place Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays, and nightly from Dec. 17 through Jan. 2.  ElecTRONica will continue into spring 2011.
> 
> Also part of the regular Disney California Adventure attractions and entertainment lineup:
> 
> ·         Pixar Play Parade is complemented by two new shows: the energetic dance-off competition of Disney Dance Crew on the Backlot Stage in Hollywood Pictures Backlot, and the rock concert-style Disney Channel Rocks, featuring music from Disney Channel movies and series, performed on the Palisades Stage in Paradise Park, alongside Paradise Bay lagoon.
> ·         In Blue Sky Cellar at Golden Vine Winery, the Imagineers workshop offers guests a preview of whats coming to Disney California Adventure, including The Little Mermaid ~ Ariels Undersea Adventure in 2011.
> ·         Guests along Paradise Pier in Disney California Adventure also will enjoy the newly enhanced Toy Story Mania! and Silly Symphony Swings attractions, along with such popular favorites as California Screamin' and Mickeys Fun Wheel.
> 
> The Downtown Disney district and the Disneyland Resort hotels will join in the merriment with twinkling lights and ornaments, special entertainment and holiday dining.  Expanded hours at both Disneyland Resort theme parks will extend the holiday fun.  For more information about holidays at Disneyland Resort, visit www.disneyland.com/holidays.
> 
> Disneyland Resort features two fantastic theme parks  Disneyland (the original Disney theme park) and Disney California Adventure  plus the Downtown Disney District comprised of unique dining, entertainment and shopping experiences.  The resorts three hotels are the luxurious 948-room Disneys Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, the magical 970-room Disneyland Hotel and the 481-room Disneys Paradise Pier Hotel with its day-at-the-beach fun.  For information on new attractions and vacations at Disneyland Resort visit www.disneyland.com, call 866/60-DISNEY or contact local travel agents.





​

And from the Disneyland Resort website:

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/holidays/?int_cmp=DLR_Homepage_FY11Holdiays_Tile




> *Dining*
> 
> Enjoy a cornucopia of seasonal delights. Whether you're in the mood for quick service, casual or signature dining, you'll find something special to please every palette. Join us for your holiday dinner from Thanksgiving to New Year's Day.
> 
> Holiday Tamales
> 
> Feliz Navidad! Just for the holidays, we will be unveiling zesty tamales that will be available long before Las Posadas begins. Share in this festive tradition at Rancho del Zocalo in Disneyland Park and Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill at Disney California Adventure Park.
> 
> Sweets and Treats
> 
> Make a Holidays Demitasse Dessert part of a new tradition. This chocolate and peppermint cake is topped with mousse and served in a souvenir Mickey Santa demitasse.
> 
> This year, we are unveiling the Holiday Beignet, which is sure to become a seasonal classic. These Mickey-shaped gingerbread beignets are covered in cinnamon sugar and served with eggnog. They are only available at Café Orleans until January 2.
> 
> Be on the lookout for Snowman Shortbread, Slowflake Crispies and Mint Chocolate Cupcakes  all created in the Disneyland Resort Central Bakery. And special souvenir holiday hot mugs, cold cups and popcorn buckets are available with purchase.
> 
> Plaza Inn
> 
> Set your taste buds aglow with one of two different flavors as this original Disneyland Park landmark rolls out its famous Pumpkin and Chocolate Chestnut Yule Logs.
> 
> Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen
> 
> Celebrate the holidays in the French Quarter. Enjoy Cajun cuisine and live music in this New Orleans-style jazz club.
> 
> House of Blues
> 
> This legendary venue boasts down-home cooking and Southern hospitality. For a special treat, make a reservation for the famous Sunday Gospel Brunch.
> 
> Rainforest Café
> 
> Partake in shopping, fabulous food and exotic drinks. You'll feel like you're eating in the jungle, with animated apes, live parrots and sounds of the rainforest  all under a twinkling starscape.
> 
> World of Color Dining
> 
> Take dinner and a show to a whole new level. Special dinner packages for the World of Color are available at Ariel's Grotto and Wine Country Trattoria. You may also order from a variety of pre-packaged picnic meals to take to the Reserved Viewing section of Paradise Park.







> *Attractions and Entertainment*
> 
> Gleaming ornaments and unforgettable moments lie ahead in the traditions of Disneyland Resort. Meeting Santa and Mrs. Claus, sharing breathtaking fireworks and a trip to Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle are just a few of the attractions that have amazed families for generations.
> 
> "it's a small world" Holiday
> 
> Joy to the small world! Take an enchanting voyage that celebrates unique holiday festivities and traditions around the globe. You'll delight in all of seasonal costumes, decorations and lighting at one of our most beloved attractions.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle
> 
> With snow-capped turrets, sparkling icicles and shimmering lights, the original Disney theme park castle is a winter palace to behold.
> 
> A Christmas Fantasy Parade
> 
> Heralded by trumpeting toy soldiers, romping reindeer and skating snowflakes, this event has become a magnificent tradition. Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and other Disney Characters don their most festive apparel for this extravaganza that welcomes Santa Claus to Main Street, U.S.A.
> 
> "Believe... in Holiday Magic" Fireworks Show
> 
> Look to the nighttime sky as fireworks burst to the sounds of the season. Experience child-like wonder as Disneyland Park glows and "snow" falls in an unforgettable finale. The show is best viewed from Sleeping Beauty's Castle, "it's a small world" and New Orleans Square.
> 
> For dates and time, please check the Calendar online or the Entertainment Times Guide at the Main Entrance, upon your arrival.
> 
> Santa's Reindeer Round-Up
> 
> Create cowboy-inspired gifts, decorate holiday cookies and join in line-dancing and sing-a-longs in Frontierland. Mrs. Claus, Santa and real reindeer invite one and all to the Holiday Ho-Ho-Ho Hoedown.
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> Season's Screamings! From Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas, Jack Skellington and his crew give the Haunted Mansion a Christmas makeover. Don't miss the ginger-dread houses as the Oogie Boogie Man and others scare up festive fun. If you make it through, reward yourself with Jack's Chocolate Mud Coffin dessert!
> 
> For dates and times, please check the Calendar online or the Entertainment Times Guide at the Main Entrance, upon your arrival.
> 
> Main Street U.S.A. Christmas Tree
> 
> Main Street U.S.A. is the overture and encore for a visit to Disneyland Park. Its majestic tree glimmers with more than 70,000 lights and has over 2,000 ornaments. Stroll the snowy streets and pick up some handmade candy, freshly created by expert confectioners.
> 
> Mickey's Toontown:
> 
> There is extra festive magic is in the air since the residents fes-Tooned their homes for the holidays. Come see Goofy, Mickey and Minnie's decoration celebration!
> 
> While you are visiting, you won't want to miss some new attractions at Disney California Adventure Park.
> 
> World of Color:
> 
> The World of Color nighttime water spectacular weaves water, color, fire and light into a kaleidoscope of fantasy and imagination.
> 
> ElecTRONica:
> 
> This high-energy street party ignites the night with a celebration of Walt Disney Pictures TRON: Legacy, which opens in theaters on December 17.
> 
> Santa's Seaside Pavilion
> 
> Santa can also be found soaking up rays in Paradise Pier. Come for a visit at his gazebo, tell him your list and get a picture to boot!
> 
> "a bug's land"
> 
> Experience the holidays through a bug's eyes. See what it's like to be knee-high to a grasshopper as you observe wondrous, oversized ornaments. This favorite attraction is inspired by Disney·Pixar's A Bug's Life.
> 
> Attractions and entertainment are subject to weather conditions and change without notice.







> *Shopping*
> 
> The Disneyland Resort is brimming with gifts for everyone on your list. From trendy to traditional, there are dozens of types of stores to choose from  all decked out in the spirit of the season.
> 
> RIDEMAKERZ
> Kids of all ages come here to dream up, build and trick out their very own toy car or truck in a wonderland of chrome, horsepower and pulse-pounding sound. Pick up something new or get a gift card for the car enthusiast on your list.
> 
> Lego Imagination Center
> Give a gift that inspires creativity. One look at the amazing creations within the Lego Imagination Center will have young and old bustling with ideas to work on together. Browse through a bounty of LEGO kits and brick sets or even handpick a custom selection for infinite possibilities!
> 
> Sephora
> Discover a treasure trove of makeup, skincare and fragrances at Europe's leading beauty chain. This bath and body emporium offers everything from her favorite lipstick shade to that perfect gift set.
> 
> D Street
> This is your single destination for the chic and offbeat. Urban art is fused with Disney's creative flair to create stylish clothing, jewelry and merchandise from trend-setting designers. Pick up the latest Vinylmation collectables and trade them with new friends for the holidays.
> 
> Marceline's Confectionery
> Classic sweets and modern treats combine at the candy store named for Walt Disney's hometown. The festive seasonal items alone are the perfect accent to any holiday dinner table. You can even watch them being made by our expert confectioners!







> *Traditions*
> 
> For 55 years, the generations have gathered at Disneyland Resort to reflect on holidays past, revel in the present and look to the future. Each Guest has a unique and special way to celebrate. From tannebaums to tamales, Disneyland Resort is home to classic traditions and a place to create new ones. This year, we have made it easier than ever to share yours.
> 
> Indulge in the Season
> 
> Our chefs always look to dazzle Guests with something new. In 1968, giant handmade candy canes sparked the season. Every year since, visitors have been lining up to purchase these treats. Then we rolled out the Plaza Inn's Yule Log, made in Pumpkin and Chocolate Chestnut flavors. Tastebuds were set aglow for young and old, and the logs have become a cherished, timeless classic.
> 
> As the Resort has grown, families have come together year after year to feast on Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's Eve dinners, in anticipation of the latest culinary delights.
> 
> This year, for the first time, the Disneyland Resort will be unveiling our newest seasonal temptation, the holiday tamale stuffed with masa and spices.
> 
> Deck the Halls
> 
> Each year the Disneyland Resort transforms into a dazzling winter wonderland. Some families can't wait to play among the ginormous ornaments of "it's a bug's life" or pose with the candy cane-striped California sign for their holiday cards. Some are inspired by the sense of peace and hope at the shimmering "it's a small world holiday" and, in the evening, meet under the glistening towers of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle for fireworks.
> 
> Check Your List
> 
> A picture with Santa is on the top of many holiday to-do lists. Disney Characters don their most festive apparel when they greet Santa and Mrs. Claus in A Christmas Fantasy Parade. The jolly old soul can be found at Santa's Reindeer Round-up or catching rays at Paradise Pier. Throughout the Resort, look for your favorites for a seasonal portrait.
> 
> Let the Memories Begin
> 
> See how fans around the world celebrate the season and herald your holiday visit to friends and family. Publish your favorite vacation memories, including photos, stories and videos, on this new Disney website. Share your memories.
> 
> Whether visiting the Disneyland Resort is a new or a classic tradition for your family, it will always be the place where holiday dreams come true.





​


And a list of possible treats to look for this holiday season (this list is 2 years old, courtesy of CM glendalais, but most of the items are still applicable to this year):

*(Holiday) Brownie* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lounge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Brownie Funnel Cake With Sprinkles *
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park

*Caramel Apples  Snowman and Peppermint/Pumpkin Mickey*
	Poohs Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland

*Chicken Alfredo with Tomato & Basil Pizza* 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Christmas Demitasse Dessert (I think this might be the Peppermint Pot Cake!!)*
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Blue Bayou Restaurant, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Café Orleans, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Wine Country Trattoria, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Storytellers Café, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mugs* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	River Belle Terrace, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Crocks Bits 'n' Bites, Disneyland Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland

*Cranberry-Orange Bread* 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Cupcakes  Peppermint and Pumpkin*
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street, Disneyland

*Eggnog* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Eggnog Latte* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Gingerbread Man Cookies with Mickey Ears*
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney

*Haunted Mansion Holiday Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mug* 
	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Jack Skellington Cheese Cake/Death by Chocolate cake* 
	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Marshmallow Snowmen*
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Greetings from California, Disneys California Adventure

*Peppermint Fudge/Pumpkin Fudge*
	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
	Marcelines Confectionery, Downtown Disney
	Pooh Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland
	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland
	Greetings from California, Disneys California Adventure

*Peppermint Ice Cream/Peppermint Coated Waffle Cone/Holiday Sprinkles* 
	Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bur-r-bank Ice Cream, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Peppermint Mocha* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Bread* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Pumpkin Cheesecake* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Muffin* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Pie* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Spice Latte* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Snowflake Rice Krispy Treat* 
	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
	Woody's Round-Up, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Schmoozies, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Catch a Flave, Paradise Pier, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Farmer's Market, a bug's land, Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Snowman & Christmas Tree Shortbread Cookies* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park
            Marceline's Conectionery

*(Holiday) Sourdough Bread (Snowman and Candy Cane Shapes)* 
	Farmer's Market Fruit Cart, a bug's land, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park

*Spiced Caramel Apple Cider* 
	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*(Holiday) Tres Leches Cake* 
	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
	Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill, Golden State, Disneyland Park

*Yule Logs* 
	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park



​


This list was originally posted by Tdashgirl in our Halloween thread (Part 1).  I think it came from Mouse Planet this year?  It mainly highlights the Halloween treats, BUT most of these things (perhaps, minus the bat cookies, the Fall-specific demitasse desserts and some other stuff) are still available through the holidays:



> Fall Cupcake - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise - available at: Café Orléans
> 
> Caramel Apple Cider - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Bakers Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Halloween Mickey Mouse inspired Bat Cookie - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Stage Door Café, The Golden Horseshoe, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Surfside Lounge, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Mini Caramel Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Bakers Field Bakery
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Hazelnut Tiramisu topped with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Carnation Café, Big Thunder Ranch, Blue Bayou, Café Orleans, Golden Vine Winery Trattoria, Storytellers Café
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street Cappo Cart, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Caf, Golden State Cappo Cart, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Surfside Lounge, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Pumpkin Pie - available at: Plaza Inn
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Latte - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Bakers Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Coffin Dessert / Mexican Halloween Cookies celebrating Dia de los Muertos - available at: Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Jacks Chocolate Mud Coffin - available at: French Market
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Gift with Purchase - Halloween Town Pewter Figurines (available with each single purchase of $35 or more, after tax, and any applicable discount, while supplies last) - available at: French Market, Café Orleans (beginning Sept. 26)



​


----------



## KCmike

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone

My First Castle Christmas


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone
> 
> My First Castle Christmas



Great picture.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Happy Thanksgiving

Looks like it's my turn to post a nighttime shot of SB castle at night


----------



## tksbaskets

Bret - WONDERFUL pictures!


----------



## JH87

nice castle photos everyone! i am sooooooo ready to take a christmas trip to DLR! next year it's gonna happen 
happy thanksgiving!


----------



## HaleyB

Lovely pictures!  I wish I had a decent camera for this trip, I killed mine (dropped one too many times).  Can't justify buying another one just right now 

Thoughts please.

We are trying to pick days to visit the parks.

Our options are:
Dec 19th, 20th, or 21st.

Dec 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th, 30th, 31st, Jan 1st.

We are thinking 3 days, so we will not fell to bad if we have to leave early due to crowds on any of our days.  

Our group will include 4 kids ages 6, 9. 12, 15. All fearless ride lovers.
Too many adults: 2 couples (kids parents), an uncle, and a 24 year old.

Also is there any chance we could book Storytellers or one of the other character meals at this late date?

Is ridemax still good for DIsneyland?  I know it used to be, but that was many years ago.  Any other suggestions?

TIA, sorry if these are repeat questions.


----------



## Funball

wow! brett those are nice castle photos!!!!! I have not been to the parks in oh maybe 6 days..so we are all counting on you brett!!


----------



## Funball

ok i know this is not disney...but i found a site that offers awesome animated xmas clip art and non animated xmas stuf too.. my flashing lights on my sig is from this site..

here is the website wanted to share it all with you:    christmas clip art etc


----------



## Sherry E

HaleyB said:


> Lovely pictures!  I wish I had a decent camera for this trip, I killed mine (dropped one too many times).  Can't justify buying another one just right now
> 
> Thoughts please.
> 
> We are trying to pick days to visit the parks.
> 
> Our options are:
> Dec 19th, 20th, or 21st.
> 
> Dec 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th, 30th, 31st, Jan 1st.
> 
> We are thinking 3 days, so we will not fell to bad if we have to leave early due to crowds on any of our days.
> 
> Our group will include 4 kids ages 6, 9. 12, 15. All fearless ride lovers.
> Too many adults: 2 couples (kids parents), an uncle, and a 24 year old.
> 
> Also is there any chance we could book Storytellers or one of the other character meals at this late date?
> 
> Is ridemax still good for DIsneyland?  I know it used to be, but that was many years ago.  Any other suggestions?
> 
> TIA, sorry if these are repeat questions.



HaleyB - Don't worry about repeating questions!  Things move fast in most threads and it can be hard to keep up with what's been asked or answered.

Okay, so you're looking at either Dec 19th, 20th, or 21st.....Or somewhere in the range of Dec 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th, 30th, 31st, Jan 1st, correct?  And you said you can spend 3 days in the parks?

Maybe others on this thread can give their input as well.  In my experience, it is very crowded at DLR right before Christmas (especially last year, which was more crowded than the previous two years).  So if you do the 12/19 - 12/21 dates, it will be crowded.  

HOWEVER - and this is a big thing to consider - the week between Christmas and New Year's is the busiest or the second busiest week of the entire year.  The huge crowds are notorious.  DL often reaches capacity.  There are tons of people out of work, school and free from family holiday obligations.  People have received holiday gift money and they storm the parks, ready to spend it.  It is without question that you will encounter big crowds during those dates between the two holidays.

So if we are looking at a 'lesser of two evils' scenario, I would say to head to DLR on the dates before Christmas.  There is at least a chance that some people will not be traveling to DLR yet, because they will be busy doing last minute shopping, last-minute gift wrapping and planning for their Christmas day celebrations.  But once Christmas passes, all bets are off and it's a free-for-all!! 

Having a good 3 days (at least) to play in the parks will be good for getting everything done that you want to do.  This way, if you head to a ride on Day 1, only to see that the line is crazy, you will still have at least 2 more days to get in that line.

You can still book Storytellers now. In fact, you can walk up to any of the character meals - you don't need a reservation, although be prepared for a bit of a wait for a table if you don't book in advance.  But it's not mandatory to have a reservation unless you want to eat ON Christmas or ON New Years Eve or New Year's Day - in which case, there may be different requirements.  Some people book in advance, some don't.  Some book just a day or two before.  Really, the Blue Bayou is the only place that regularly requires a reservation,and some folks have even reported being able to walk up and get a table there!

Yes, you can still use Ridemax for Disneyland!!


----------



## PHXscuba

For Haley B: (looks like Sherry and I were posting at the same time) 

Conventional wisdom says that before Christmas will be less busy than after Christmas, if only because after Christmas is crazy-busy. So I think I'd pick the 19th through 21st. The two weekdays should be less busy than the Sunday.

The only way to know about a character meal would be to call the Dining Reservations, 714-781-DINE (3463). Give them the dates and ask what they have! I'd bet there's at least one character meal available for a flexible time in the three days (do be aware it will cost a little more because of holiday pricing). If I had a group of 10 I think I'd have something in advance -- walkup could take awhile.

I don't personally use RideMax but my own personal plan owes some to many of HydroGuy's tips. Most important will be to get there early, work FastPass like a maniac, and don't be afraid to split up if you have different wants -- nothing worse than standing around asking each other "what do you want to do next?" 

PHXscuba


----------



## Janell

Haley B, in years past Jan 1 has been pretty slow in the parks.  It's been a few years since we have done Jan 1, so I'm not sure how it will be. In years past the slowness of Jan 1 made up for the busy Dec 31.  

It's so hard these days to know which day to go.  I think 3 days even if it's crowded you will be able to do what you want.  Just be in DL when it opens and get fp.  Stay hydrated and feed and the crowds maybe more tailorable lol.  Have a great time.


----------



## KCmike

Photopass?  I don't need no stinkin' photopass.


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

specialks said:


> Also, with the candy canes...do they hand out the tickets at the Candy Palace and it tells you what time to return for your candy cane?  Are you able to get the ticket right away if you enter on a MM or do you wait in a line at MM for the regular opening time for the store and then they hand the tickets out?



I went straight there on my MM, waited for the park and the candy Palace to open and then they gave everyone in line the tickets, and told us what time they would start making them, and what time they would be done if we just wanted to come back without watching them being made...


----------



## smiley_face2

Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.


----------



## amamax2

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.




smiley_face2,

I am so sorry to hear this!  Sending you and your family lots of hugs and prayers!!!  

Please keep us posted as to what the doctors say and your treatment.


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.



smiley_face2 - I just read your post over in the December thread.  I was shocked!  Your Disney trip was one of the ones I knew was going to be coming up very soon.  Did you have any symptoms, or was this just a routine exam when the cancer was discovered?  I'm hoping it was discovered very early.

I'm so sorry.  I am crossing my fingers and hoping that the news will be good and that the treatment will be successful.

The ironic thing is that this would probably be the best time to have a lovely holiday/anniversary trip to DLR - to get your mind off your troubles.  BUT, at the same time, I know that if I were in your shoes, I would not be able to relax and have fun.  You need to focus on your treatment.

I do hope that you will stick with us in this thread as the season progresses.


----------



## spacemermaid

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.



Oh, no! I'm very sorry to hear this...sending happy thoughts that you can be healed & have a happy, cancer-fee anniversary trip next year!


----------



## disneymum2201

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.



You are certainly in my prayers. My mum was diagnosed with Breast cancer last year. I know this will be a difficult time and I pray that each day you will have strength to be able to deal with that day. In April 2010 our family went DCL transatlantic to celebrate the end of treatment.


----------



## specialks

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.



smiley_face2 -- my thoughts and prayers are with you.  I hope you can get through your steps of treatment and become cancer free!  My grandma was diagnosed with breast cancer about 10 years ago and she is a breast cancer survivor and living life to the fullest!  I will be praying for you and your family during the trying months ahead.


----------



## tksbaskets

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are canceling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyone's fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.



Many prayers coming your way as you face this challenge.  I hope that the diagnosis was early.  I have many friends who are breast cancer survivors and hope to soon count you among them.  

Hang in there!  Perhaps at the end of your treatment can be a trip to the happiest place on earth with your loved one.  You are right to hit this cancer head on quickly with everything you've got.

I'll be thinking of you.

TK


----------



## azdisneylover

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.



smiley_face2,
Keeping you in my prayers you will beat it, and will be celebrating being cancer free at Disneyland soon.  
Please keep us posted, and know we are here for you!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Smiley-face2 you are in our thoughts.  Stay positive and know we are always here for you!


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.



You are in my prayers!!!! I pray your next Disney trip will be your celebration trip for being cancer free!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

smiley_face2,

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm hoping that your treatment goes well and be cancer free.


----------



## lapdwife

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. .




Take care of yourself!  Disney will be there waiting when you're ready.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Funball

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.


 

oh my dear. this is sad. i really am sad for you.. i just want to cry and if i could i'd give you a hug. my best friend just overcame breast cancer at the age of 48 and so i have hope for you. but its a long haul, but better to get a jump start on those test now then wait! , smiley face 2 i am just soo soo sad for you.....i hope you will keep us updated.


----------



## smiley_face2

Thankyou all for all your good wishes, prayers and pixie dust! 
Sherry, no symptoms from this, but I have an ongoing condition with my esophagus which I've had surgery for. I get spasms in my chest that are painful enough to have to take dilaudid for. It was when I was massaging my chest to try and help this I discovered it. It's only been a year and 9 months since my last mammo, so it has come up very quickly. It's a good inch and half. They called it an infiltrating type, and it's very aggresive, so it needs dealing with pronto! I'm lucky to have a top surgeon to help me, her last name is Kuusk. She teaches and has written a book and is considered the best in the field here so I'm hopeful it will go well. Don't know yet who the oncologist will be. I'm just worrying until I find out for sure just how far it's gone. Thankyou all again, and I won't expect any further replies to this here, I DO NOT want to hijack this awesome thread! I feel bad enough for causing such worry to my poor family, and having to cancel a holiday they were all looking forward to so much.


----------



## Funball

ur not hijacking this thread. its important to all of us that you get better... we are all like family here and so when something like this happends to a fellow diser i think it effects us all on a personal level. And you know you have all our support!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Funball said:


> ur not hijacking this thread. its important to all of us that you get better... we are all like family here and so when something like this happends to a fellow diser i think it effects us all on a personal level. And you know you have all our support!!


 
I have to agree with Sara. Being a bit of a black sheep in my immediate family because of past occupations, I have always found that my family is there if and when I need them no matter what. It sometimes amazes me what a supportive family the diser's really are.

Jack


----------



## SueTGGR

smiley_face2 said:


> I feel bad enough for causing such worry to my poor family, and having to cancel a holiday they were all looking forward to so much.


Wishing you healing power and make sure you think the same. Not that it was breast cancer, but my Mom was diagnosed with colon cancer and she "didn't want to worry us". She was told by her Dr that she had 6 months. She didn't tell us until she was 2 months past that. I still believe she lived her life too much for wanting to not be a bother or worry us. So, take this time to be selfish and talk when you need to, get hugs when you feel like it & cry when you feel like it. Family ALWAYS understands!  Wishing you the best and know there are lots of survivors out there!
Later,
Sue


----------



## summer0407

smiley_face2 said:


> Thankyou all for all your good wishes, prayers and pixie dust!
> Sherry, no symptoms from this, but I have an ongoing condition with my esophagus which I've had surgery for. I get spasms in my chest that are painful enough to have to take dilaudid for. It was when I was massaging my chest to try and help this I discovered it. It's only been a year and 9 months since my last mammo, so it has come up very quickly. It's a good inch and half. They called it an infiltrating type, and it's very aggresive, so it needs dealing with pronto! I'm lucky to have a top surgeon to help me, her last name is Kuusk. She teaches and has written a book and is considered the best in the field here so I'm hopeful it will go well. Don't know yet who the oncologist will be. I'm just worrying until I find out for sure just how far it's gone. Thankyou all again, and I won't expect any further replies to this here, I DO NOT want to hijack this awesome thread! I feel bad enough for causing such worry to my poor family, and having to cancel a holiday they were all looking forward to so much.



So sorry to hear about this,keeping you in my prayers!!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

smiley_face2 said:


> Thankyou all for all your good wishes, prayers and pixie dust!
> Sherry, no symptoms from this, but I have an ongoing condition with my esophagus which I've had surgery for. I get spasms in my chest that are painful enough to have to take dilaudid for. It was when I was massaging my chest to try and help this I discovered it. It's only been a year and 9 months since my last mammo, so it has come up very quickly. It's a good inch and half. They called it an infiltrating type, and it's very aggresive, so it needs dealing with pronto! I'm lucky to have a top surgeon to help me, her last name is Kuusk. She teaches and has written a book and is considered the best in the field here so I'm hopeful it will go well. Don't know yet who the oncologist will be. I'm just worrying until I find out for sure just how far it's gone. Thankyou all again, and I won't expect any further replies to this here, I DO NOT want to hijack this awesome thread! I feel bad enough for causing such worry to my poor family, and having to cancel a holiday they were all looking forward to so much.


Smiley_face2, I'm so sorry to hear what happened to you. Keeping you & your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

KCmike said:


> Photopass?  I don't need no stinkin' photopass.



Omg Mike, you finally got to take a trip during Christmas! Did you absolutely love it? Did you do a trip report? I'm so jealous. This is the 2nd Disneyland  holidays in a row that I'll be missing. I'm really enjoying the photos in this thread! I love your shot above! Yeah, who needs Photopass anyway?


----------



## tinkermell

Smiley face, 
You are definitely not hijacking this thread. Like all of the others have said, we are like family here.  Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with your for a comfort and peace, that passes all understanding.


----------



## pbbecker

I just posted this picture on the christmas card thread since it's my favorite disneyland holiday picture ever and I used it for my christmas card in 2008. I thought I should post it here too. Of course right when this amazing photo op came about it was also nap time for my then 2 year old who didn't cooperate very well.





We leave tomorrow at 4 am to drive down to Disneyland! I can't wait!


----------



## Sherry E

pbbecker said:


> I just posted this picture on the christmas card thread since it's my favorite disneyland holiday picture ever and I used it for my christmas card in 2008. I thought I should post it here too. Of course right when this amazing photo op came about it was also nap time for my then 2 year old who didn't cooperate very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave tomorrow at 4 am to drive down to Disneyland! I can't wait!



Great photo, pbbecker!!  Not only do you have a lovely family, but you got almost the whole Winter Sweater Army in one picture, minus Daisy, who is sometimes out and sometimes not (JustAKid, are you out there?  I know you wanted characters in their holiday attire!)!  That is an awesome photo, although quite rare!  I don't think I have ever seen another photo with that many Winter Sweater Army characters together - or that many characters together, period - unless it was a pre-arranged professional photo, that is.  Excellent contribution to the Disney at Christmas thread!!!  I can't believe you held out on us all this time!!


----------



## tksbaskets

pbbecker said:


> I just posted this picture on the christmas card thread since it's my favorite disneyland holiday picture ever and I used it for my christmas card in 2008. I thought I should post it here too. Of course right when this amazing photo op came about it was also nap time for my then 2 year old who didn't cooperate very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave tomorrow at 4 am to drive down to Disneyland! I can't wait!



Very sweet photo!  Have a wonderful trip to DL!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

We've returned from our trip!!

On IASW I did smell the peppermint and one other sent I couldn't quite identify, cookies i think.  HMH did have the gingerbread smell and the display was awesome.

There are two different kinds of gingerbread cookies.  They regular gingerbread man was fairly large, a little crispy around the edges and soft in the middle.  The one with chocolate ears is smaller and soft all over.  The "ears" one is found at the candy stores and the "man" one is found at the bakeries.

The demitesse was good, though not what I was expecting.  I pictured it as a brownie with a mouse on top with whipped cream.  It's a mouse dessert.  

The Tron thing is nothing special.  Every night they have an "opening" where there is a dance number.  It starts set in the 80's with two couples playing the Tron video game and then danceing with some trademark 80's moves.  Evens their costums and hair/make up were very 80's.  Then the future Tron characters come out.  Shortly after that I lost interest and found something else to do.  The party itself isn't very crowded and full of mostly young teens to young adults.  There were some kids on Hollywood Blvd playing frisbee and some facepainting that glows under black light.

I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as I go through them and load them.


----------



## pbbecker

Sherry E said:


> Great photo, pbbecker!!  Not only do you have a lovely family, but you got almost the whole Winter Sweater Army in one picture, minus Daisy, who is sometimes out and sometimes not (JustAKid, are you out there?  I know you wanted characters in their holiday attire!)!  That is an awesome photo, although quite rare!  I don't think I have ever seen another photo with that many Winter Sweater Army characters together - or that many characters together, period - unless it was a pre-arranged professional photo, that is.  Excellent contribution to the Disney at Christmas thread!!!  I can't believe you held out on us all this time!!



Thanks Sherry! It is a very rare photo that I can't believe I got! I've only been to DL at the holidays once in 2008 for two days and this was day 1. It was pouring rain so all the sweater army (as you called them) were rotating in the big theater building (don't know it's real name). We booked it there so we wouldn't get soaked and we wanted to see the characters of course. We spent hours playing with each set of characters pretty much by ourselves (which I have plenty of pictures of if you want to see them). During this time, I made friends with the CM in charge of the characters and I just asked her if there was anyway to get a picture with all 7 and she said, "yes"! I really couldn't believe it! It took a little time to get all the characters out together since one set was on break. A few other people who were in the building noticed what we were doing and asked to get a photo too but the CM told them no. As soon as we got a few photos the characters were whisked away for a few minutes, then resumed their schedule. The character interaction we got this day was amazing. It's by far the best day I've ever had at DL. Since that trip my DD 2 at the time now 4 genuinely believes the characters are her personal friends. She looks through the photo album from that trip pretty much weekly. I've had a few rare character encounters just by being friendly to the CM's and going during off times. Sorry to hold out, I've only posted photos once before on the creative disign thread. Also, I'm new to this thread. We are headed back to DL for the holidays tomorrow this time with my DH instead of my mom and for 4 days!


----------



## tksbaskets

As long as we are sharing Christmas Letter/Card photos - here is my favorite pic from our Dec '09 trip.  Taken at the Gazebo at DCA between spins on TSMM.

Working on our Christmas letter this weekend.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> We've returned from our trip!!
> 
> On IASW I did smell the peppermint and one other sent I couldn't quite identify, cookies i think.  HMH did have the gingerbread smell and the display was awesome.
> 
> There are two different kinds of gingerbread cookies.  They regular gingerbread man was fairly large, a little crispy around the edges and soft in the middle.  The one with chocolate ears is smaller and soft all over.  The "ears" one is found at the candy stores and the "man" one is found at the bakeries.
> 
> The demitesse was good, though not what I was expecting.  I pictured it as a brownie with a mouse on top with whipped cream.  It's a mouse dessert.
> 
> The Tron thing is nothing special.  Every night they have an "opening" where there is a dance number.  It starts set in the 80's with two couples playing the Tron video game and then danceing with some trademark 80's moves.  Evens their costums and hair/make up were very 80's.  Then the future Tron characters come out.  Shortly after that I lost interest and found something else to do.  The party itself isn't very crowded and full of mostly young teens to young adults.  There were some kids on Hollywood Blvd playing frisbee and some facepainting that glows under black light.
> 
> I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as I go through them and load them.



Thank you so much, Goofy_Mom, for letting us know the scoop. I see I have a couple of things to look forward to in a couple of weeks.  From what you described, it sounds as if the demitasse dessert has changed from what it used to be a couple of years ago - unless there are two varieties of it being sold, like there were for Halloween.  Halloween had a tiramisu demitasse, and also a demitasse with a muffin at the bottom and mousse on top.

The old version of the Christmas demitasse - from a couple of years ago - was what we fondly referred to as the "peppermint pot cake."  It was not a brownie, by any means.  It was just some cake - a small piece of dry white cake, I think - shoved into the bottom of a collectible holiday cup/mug.  The cup/mug was the "pot."  There was some peppermint sauce poured over the cake, and then whipped cream piled over the sauce, and sprinkles on top of the whipped cream.  And there was at least one candy cane hanging from the side of the cup/mug.

So unless there are two versions of the holiday demitasse this year, then it sounds as if the all-mousse version has replaced the "pot cake" version.  They change recipes for things here and there, which is sometimes good and sometimes not good.

Speaking of which...as for the gingerbread cookies - forgetting about the ones without ears for the moment and just focusing on the ears cookies - there are still at least two sizes of the cookies with Mickey ears, BUT I don't know if they are both sold to the public.  

The ones that I saw in Marceline's (which would be the cookies sold in all of the candy shops that you mentioned) were smaller and narrower than they used to be in previous years and had pointier feet, which was different from the old version.  They had chocolate ears.  The ones I saw were also a bit hard and crispy, but that was likely because they were sitting out in the open air on the counter, and probably had been there for a while.  I think that most of the 'ears' cookies are not supposed to be hard and crunchy, especially if they are fresh batches.

The second size of the 'ears' cookies is what MattsPrincess showed us in a photo from the holiday tour she took on her recent DLR trip.  The cookies have red buttons, and sprinkled ears instead of chocolate ears, BUT they were the same large and wide size that the original cookies used to be, like the ones I bought in 2008.  They picked up their cookies for the tour in ToonTown, I think - not at a bake shop or a candy store.

So I am thinking that, perhaps, the 'bigger' ears cookies - which are like the ones from the past except with sprinkles - are now only available to people on the holiday tour??  That's my guess.  Maybe they wanted to give a larger cookie to the people paying money for the tour, while the smaller ears cookies are on sale to everyone in the candy stores.  Even though that annoys me because I want the bigger cookie like the ones I got before, I can totally understand if they want to offer something slightly better and larger to the folks who pay extra money for the tour.  It makes complete sense to me.

It sounds like they refreshed the scents in IASW Holiday and HMH since when I was there on 11/13, which is great to hear.  Normally I get a very strong whiff of gingerbread on HMH, but not that time.  And even though the peppermint scent on IASW is usually very faint, I can always smell it because I know where in the ride to start sniffing!  That trip on 11/13, however, there was no peppermint.  You're right - there is another smell in IASWH.  It's something like cookies, but I can't tell what kind.  It doesn't smell like the strong gingerbread that you smell on HMH, but it's something cookie-esque.  Also, there is like a pine tree scent or fir tree scent of some kind in IASWH.  Did you catch that one too?

In any case, I am thrilled to hear that the scents have returned to both HMH and IASWH!!  I couldn't figure out where they were when I was there a couple of weeks ago, and was disappointed.

Sounds like you had a great time- I know we all can't wait to see your photos!!


----------



## JH87

I love everyone's Christmas card photos!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Our Christmas card photo last year was the family with Tigger (DH's favorite) from our trip in October 09. Love the picture with the whole Sweater Army -- that's a once-in-a-lifetime shot!

I get the big, soft, Mickey-eared gingerbread cookie because I am on the holiday tour on Friday!!!

My house is decorated for Christmas, so I am actually on schedule to leave. DH was wanting Christmas ideas and I told him I might just bring some things back from DLR for him to wrap up.

PHXscuba

p.s. I just noticed I'm over 1,000 posts ... woo hoo?


----------



## PHXscuba

Does anyone have anything specific they want me to get a picture of or check the price on next weekend? Reply to this thread or PM me. I'd be happy to do a little hunting for someone.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Our Christmas card photo last year was the family with Tigger (DH's favorite) from our trip in October 09. Love the picture with the whole Sweater Army -- that's a once-in-a-lifetime shot!
> 
> I get the big, soft, Mickey-eared gingerbread cookie because I am on the holiday tour on Friday!!!
> 
> My house is decorated for Christmas, so I am actually on schedule to leave. DH was wanting Christmas ideas and I told him I might just bring some things back from DLR for him to wrap up.
> 
> PHXscuba
> 
> p.s. I just noticed I'm over 1,000 posts ... woo hoo?



Woo hoo!  More than 1000 posts!!

You will get the big, portly, wide gingerbread cookie with sprinkled ears and red buttons on the tour!!  That has got to be where the size difference comes in.  They've got to be giving the bigger cookies to tour people.

You know what you can do for me - because you asked if any of us wanted photos of anything...take a photo of your holiday tour gingerbread cookie that you will pick up in ToonTown.  Then, go into Marceline's or one of the other candy places that sells the smaller, narrower gingerbread cookies with chocolate Mickey ears and white buttons and take a photo of that cookie.

The post them both here, one after the other, when you get back - so we can see the difference!!  Even though I know MattsPrincess' cookie was different than the one I saw in Marceline's, it will be nice to see both versions together!!

Those sneaky Disney people can't get a change in cookie size past us DIS'ers!!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

pbbecker said:


> I just posted this picture on the christmas card thread since it's my favorite disneyland holiday picture ever and I used it for my christmas card in 2008. I thought I should post it here too. Of course right when this amazing photo op came about it was also nap time for my then 2 year old who didn't cooperate very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave tomorrow at 4 am to drive down to Disneyland! I can't wait!



That's an awesome, extremely rare, shot. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## pbbecker

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> That's an awesome, extremely rare, shot. Enjoy your trip!



Thanks! I have a slight feeling we'll enjoy our trip!


----------



## KCmike

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip. Our family is devastated, I have doctors and tests to deal with. We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow. We thought it might be good to get away for a week and have fun, but it's going to be too hard with this hanging over us, and we need to get the ball rolling on my treatment asap. Pretty rotten timing all round, before Christmas too. I will probably keep reading this thread anyway enjoying everyones fun vicariously. Give your loved ones an extra hug today and remember you just don't know what tomorrow is going to bring you.



More prayers coming your way.  Keep the faith.  Know that you have many people here supporting you.


----------



## KCmike

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Omg Mike, you finally got to take a trip during Christmas! Did you absolutely love it? Did you do a trip report? I'm so jealous. This is the 2nd Disneyland  holidays in a row that I'll be missing. I'm really enjoying the photos in this thread! I love your shot above! Yeah, who needs Photopass anyway?



No trip report.  We went for a day (really about 8 hours) and had a great time.  We spent the rest of our time in Monterey for our 20th Anniversary.  First time we ever spent time away from the kids.  Christmas was wonderful.  We especially love IASM, HM Overlay, and the parade.  I've been posting pictures on the picture of the day as well.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## tdashgirl

smiley_face2 said:


> Don't want to be a downer on this thread, but I've spent so much time here planning and waiting with my Disney friends. I got the diagnosis of breast cancer this week, and we are cancelling our 30th anniversary trip.


  Prayers for you and your family


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

Doing last minute prep so we are all reaady to leave on Wed!! Got the oil changed n the car, doing laundry now to get everything lined up and packed!! Hope its not to early to pack, but I am getting so excited I cant help it LOL.. It has been a little tricky getting all this done since the kids dont know whats going on! We went and bought a stroller today and my 5 year old was asking why we needed a stroller LOL...


----------



## PHXscuba

OK Sherry, I will attempt to solve the Great Gingerbread Mystery of '10 next weekend. I was already planning a stop at Marceline's my first night, so I will be sure to pick up a Mickey-eared gingerbread man (mouse?) and take a picture of him in my average-sized hand. Then I'll get a picture of the tour cookie the next day. Anything for y'all -- I mean you're really twisting my arm here, you know!

If they aren't swamped, I'll see if the sweet-store CMs know anything about the differences between the goodies. I love chatting up CMs.

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> OK Sherry, I will attempt to solve the Great Gingerbread Mystery of '10 next weekend. I was already planning a stop at Marceline's my first night, so I will be sure to pick up a Mickey-eared gingerbread man (mouse?) and take a picture of him in my average-sized hand. Then I'll get a picture of the tour cookie the next day. Anything for y'all -- I mean you're really twisting my arm here, you know!
> 
> If they aren't swamped, I'll see if the sweet-store CMs know anything about the differences between the goodies. I love chatting up CMs.
> 
> PHXscuba



Tour cookie from 2009 YUMMMO~  Adult male hand....





Cookie consumed in about 5 sec after the pic~


----------



## PHXscuba

Is there a smiley for licking my computer screen? Drooling?

I think I gained a pound just viewing your photo, tksbaskets!! Thanks for sharing. I hope my cookie "measures up."

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

The size of the cookie above is the same size that all the ears cookies used to be, whether on the tour or not.  That was the size I bought at Marceline's in 2008.  The only difference with the tour cookies was the color of the buttons and the ears.  But you see how wide across they were?  That is a portly waistline!  That is not at all the size of the ones I saw in Marceline's 2 weeks ago, which were shorter, narrower across and with pointier feet.

MattsPrincess got a cookie on her tour similar to the one in the photo above, although they had changed the button color, I think, and the ear color.  Still, MattsPrincess' tour cookie 2010 looks the same or very close in size to Tksbaskets' cookie from last year, but bigger than the ones that I saw this year.

So, PHXscuba, I anxiously await your side-by-side photos of the tour ears cookie and the Marceline's ears cookie!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Here is Marceline's ears cookie 2008 - you will find that the 2010 version is different when you get there!


----------



## tksbaskets

Man I want a gingerbread cookie right now!!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Man I want a gingerbread cookie right now!!



They sell them at WDW, too, I assume, right?  So you'll still be able to have them when you head to Orlando.  I wonder if their cookies have shrunk too!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> They sell them at WDW, too, I assume, right?  So you'll still be able to have them when you head to Orlando.  I wonder if their cookies have shrunk too!



I'll report back when I find out!    I sure hope they sell them there too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> They sell them at WDW, too, I assume, right?  So you'll still be able to have them when you head to Orlando.  I wonder if their cookies have shrunk too!



The cookies looks so good that this time when I go to WDW in two weeks I have to get one.


----------



## NewbieMouse

We're going to be in the parks December 22, 23 & 24. I was checking out touringplans.com crowd calendar, and it rated Wed. Dec. 22th as the busiest day of the three (10/10 for the resort, 9.5 for DL and 9.8 for DCA). Does that sound right to you? I though Fri. (Xmas Eve) would be the worst, but they're rating it the least busy (8/10 for the resort, 6.2 for DL and 7.6 for DCA).  They rate Thu. Dec. 23 as 8/10 (8.0 for DL and 8.8 for DCA). I got a three day hopper so we can have MM that day.

I'm starting to get crowd paranoia. I know it's going to be bad, but I was kinda leaving Xmas Eve as our "maybe not go as it will be too crazy" day. In all honesty, DH isn't aware day 3 is even an option, as he is less 'DLR-friendly' than the rest of us. I'm hoping the kids and I can turn him onto Day 3 while we are there, but even when I said two days, he took a couple of deep breaths  

Do you think touringplans.com is way off? Maybe I should try ridemax?

FYI - You're not seeing double; I also posted this in the main forum in case there are those with experience using touringplans.com at times other than Christmas who might not look here.


----------



## Sherry E

Hmmm....  I wonder, Newbie.  I've never used touringplans.com.  I'm interested to hear what others say.  I would think that it had more to do with the actual day of the week that the 22nd fell on, rather than just the date itself.  If the 22nd fell on a weekend, it would probably be really crowded.  But a Wednesday seems kind of random.

December 22nd was the last day of my multi-day stay in 2008, if I recall correctly, but it was a Monday and it was not too crowded because it was raining.  

December 22 was also part of my dates in 2007, too (a Saturday, I think), but I don't recall any abnormally large crowds - nothing oppressive, anyway.

It will always be busy in that week leading up to Christmas, but I think the crowds for the whole holiday season (November - January) increased substantially in 2009 (the busiest holiday season in 10 years), so there is no telling what will happen this year.


----------



## greens_in_WA

We used touringplans.com for our WDW trip a couple of years ago and they were bang on.  They are new to the game for DLR, but it's the same guys that work the algorithums for WDW.  I imagine that they should be pretty accurate because they have a lot of experience with their crowd calendars.  

Looking at the crowd calendar they were predicting that the crowds were going to be 9s all week except for Monday the 22nd (6) and Thursday (8)

The thread here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2605213  seems to confirm this.

Hope this helps.  

The DW and I are getting pretty twitchy (excited) about our trip in 4 days.  We have not told the kids yet because we're picking them up from school early on departure day.


----------



## DMRick

So disappointed. I called to make a reservation for the Segways on Dec 23th, and was told because of all the construction, they aren't running them right now 
We thought this would be a great way to get the lay of the land.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Shelly, I did smell the pine on IASW.  On Soarin in DCA I notice the pine smell as well.  I don't remeber that it did that, the only smell they had on that ride was orange.  I think they should spray a mist at you durning the ocean scene and a cool breeze during the skiing scene.

IASW holiday at night


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Shelly, I did smell the pine on IASW.  On Soarin in DCA I notice the pine smell as well.  I don't remeber that it did that, the only smell they had on that ride was orange.  I think they should spray a mist at you durning the ocean scene and a cool breeze during the skiing scene.
> 
> IASW holiday at night



Goofy_Mom - Lovely photo!  I never get tired of seeing IASW Holiday at night.  Unfortunately, last year when I was at DLR and we went back to IASWH to show my friend what it looked like in all the colors, the wall of people in front of the ride and queue area was SOOOOO massive that we turned and walked away.  It wasn't even _that_ bad when I was there in 12/2008, and it was pretty bad then (to the point where the PhotoPass guy was furtrated)!  Last year was more crowded than I had seen it in years, which made sense because the whole season was busier than it had been in years.  This year I am hoping to have a couple of chances to take some good IASWH photos at night, but I have a hunch it will be crazy in December on at least one of the nights I am there.

There have always been two scents in Soarin', but I have a feeling that, much like with the scents in HMH and IASWH, they have to refresh them every so often when they get too faint.  Sometimes the orange is stronger than other times and it's like that with the other stuff too.

I totally agree about how it would be nice to have a mist during the ocean scene in Soarin'.  I think we should be able to smell the ocean too.  My friend's husband is always joking about how that ride shows so many beautiful scenes but only offers two aromas.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I really like your IASWH Goofy_Mom and I think I should post my IASWH at night.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

mvf-m11c said:


> I really like your IASWH Goofy_Mom and I think I should post my IASWH at night.



I think I like yours better, there are no people in the way and you lights are soo crisp.


----------



## bbangel

Great pics of IASW at night. Now if I don't get a good picture of it myself I can still show people what it looks like


----------



## tdashgirl

tksbaskets said:


> Man I want a gingerbread cookie right now!!


Exactly!  YUMMMMMMM.



NewbieMouse said:


> We're going to be in the parks December 22, 23 & 24. I was checking out touringplans.com crowd calendar, and it rated Wed. Dec. 22th as the busiest day of the three (10/10 for the resort, 9.5 for DL and 9.8 for DCA). Does that sound right to you?


Honestly, unless it rains, all 3 days will probably feel like 9-10s.  It will be crowded.  I highly recommend going early, collecting Fast passes, and taking a long break mid-day, going back to the parks during the evening.  That period of time around lunch to parade, the park will be crowded.


----------



## Disgram23kids

mvf-m11c said:


> I really like your IASWH Goofy_Mom and I think I should post my IASWH at night.



Your photos are awesome!!!  I scrapbook and if I don't get a good photo of IASWH at night, would you mind if I copied yours for my book???   My daughter just bought a new Nikon SLR camera (not sure of the model) and we are hoping she will get some good shots but just in case.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Disgram23kids said:


> Your photos are awesome!!!  I scrapbook and if I don't get a good photo of IASWH at night, would you mind if I copied yours for my book???   My daughter just bought a new Nikon SLR camera (not sure of the model) and we are hoping she will get some good shots but just in case.



I have np with that Disgram23kids, youi can go to my flickr page and see all my pics during my trip.


----------



## Disgram23kids

Thanks, I'll take a look.  My daughter just called and she said her new camera is a D90.  She's going to go to see the lights in Downtown Denver this weekend and try to get some practice shots.  Hopefully, she'll have it all figured out by the time we get to DL on 10th.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Disgram23kids said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look.  My daughter just called and she said her new camera is a D90.  She's going to go to see the lights in Downtown Denver this weekend and try to get some practice shots.  Hopefully, she'll have it all figured out by the time we get to DL on 10th.



So she has the Nikon D90. That is a very good camera for an average photographer. I have the Nikon D60 and the D90 has a better quality image than the D60. So when your daughter takes pictures during her trip, they would turn out better than mine. She will love that camera, that is a very popular model for the Nikon series.


----------



## Disgram23kids

Well - I think the photographer has a lot to do with it and you have obviously had a lot of experience.      She's just learning so we will hope for the best.


----------



## Funball

took this while cruising DCA for Xmas things to take photos of










i also have this one too! took it in NOS,it was with the christmas decor....


----------



## Funball

***********

..and a the castle lit up, well kinda..i didnt catch the whole light show on the castle!(ooops!)


----------



## Funball

oh wait i got more...!


----------



## funatdisney

I was at DL for a day trip to celebrate my DD(13)'s birthday. She took a friend with her and they decided that they wanted to hang out and do the rides without me. I was ok with that. They are both very responsible, smart and seasoned DL guests. I had them meet me very hour to an hour and half intervals. That left me to roam by myself and I had plenty of time to take pictures. I have downloaded a few photos.






I was hoping to get these two same pics at night, but the area was closed off for the fireworks. I will try to get them this weekend.












I have horses, so the Disney horses are a huge interest to me. This is Logan. He had the most beautiful mane and tail. My DD(15) wishes our horses had a mane like Logan's.











I will post some wreaths and trees later. Enjoy.


----------



## funatdisney

Some pictures of the Castle at night.


----------



## funatdisney

And for Sherry E. Some pictures of the Christmas tree at GCH


----------



## Disgram23kids

All these wonderful photos are getting me so excited.  Only 10 more days until leave.    When we get back around 14th, I hope to be able to post some photos too.


----------



## Funball

*..also a  reminder to trip planners, I have Christmas maps, they are the DCA and DLR park maps with the Christmas holiday covers. They are super cute too!!

Just pm me if you’d like one! Also if you want to see the covers, I have a photo of them already up in my map thread, please see the map link in my signature! Thanx!*


----------



## KCmike

What is this?


----------



## funatdisney

Here are some wreaths for our wreath quest.

Carnation Cafe





On Main Street (I took these while on the top of the Omnibus)










Main Street from the ground





In the Blue Ribbon Bakery





Above Clothiers


----------



## funatdisney

And some Christmas trees

In the Hearthstone Lounge





Grand Californian Gift shop





In one of the shops in Frontierland next to the Golden Horseshoe.





In City Hall





and the Gibson Girl


----------



## MaiynaMouse

Ohhhhhhh.......all of these pictures are getting me SO EXCITED!  9 more days!!!!!  WAHOO!!!!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Three nights from now, I will be chillin' in DTD with a cup of cocoa and a gingerbread man cookie!! Can't wait!! Better start packing!! ... I'm too excited to sleep!

PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

5 more days for me. We are staying in a one bedroom for the weekend at the VGC. Yesterday's visit was a day trip. It is very unusual for us to go so close together! I can't believe that I am going so much this year. Will make for last year, where I went for a half day (on DD's birthday) and never made it back again. I didn't even get see DL at night!


----------



## Funball

last night was super super cold so my friend and i sat in the alfresco lounge near the heaters (located in DCA above the wine bar) and we had hot bailyes irish cream and coffee's.. it was delightfull!!!


----------



## Sally_fan

I am sorry but for the life of me I can not find the post which had the time slots for the Candlelight Processional listed in it. I thought it was in this thread but maybe I was wrong?  Anyone happen to know offhand what the times are for the CP?


----------



## disneylovingfamily:4

Someone help me with this one PLEASE  

I am really debating whether to try and see the CP or not.. My kids are 5 and 7. I would really like to see it, but I am a little compulsive about seating. Like for Fantasmic, I will literally be the first one there and wait HOURS to do that, just so I can get that first seat right in the middle, etc. etc. Same thing for the parade. That said. I am not sure if I want to sit from opening until 5:30 to get that prime spot that I am so wierd about! I also want to see my kids have fun at Disneyland not sit there while they are riding rides with my dh.. I have tried to get over this issue in the past, and I can't I either want to see it where I want to see it, or I will freak LOL.. This is really my only wierd issue, I swear LOL.. Otherwise I am pretty normal.. 

So anyone have an insight on this


----------



## tksbaskets

PHXscuba said:


> Three nights from now, I will be chillin' in DTD with a cup of cocoa and a gingerbread man cookie!! Can't wait!! Better start packing!! ... I'm too excited to sleep!
> 
> PHXscuba


 
Have an extra cookie for me.  Sitting taking a tea break at work.  Sure could use a cookie!



funatdisney said:


> 5 more days for me. We are staying in a one bedroom for the weekend at the VGC. Yesterday's visit was a day trip. It is very unusual for us to go so close together! I can't believe that I am going so much this year. Will make for last year, where I went for a half day (on DD's birthday) and never made it back again. I didn't even get see DL at night!



Will you be doing a trip report?  I'm very curious about the VGC rooms.  LOVE your wreath and tree pics - especially the one in the bakery!



Funball said:


> last night was super super cold so my friend and i sat in the alfresco lounge near the heaters (located in DCA above the wine bar) and we had hot bailyes irish cream and coffee's.. it was delightfull!!!



OK, love to have an irish cream coffee here at work too....


----------



## KCmike

A Christmas Fantasy Parade


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I love the wreath in Blue Ribbon Bakery - that's a new one we haven't seen before!  I love it because it has treats like tarts and cookies nestled in it!  In fact, I can't believe they have a wreath as cute as that almost out of view - way up on a shelf, and sort of hidden between plates!!  They should put it somewhere where more people can see it!!

Sally_fan - I'm not sure if we had a post with the exact time slots for the CP in this thread?  Maybe we did, and I overlooked it (entirely possible).  Maybe someone who has been for the CP in the past remembers the times?  It's this weekend, though, right?


----------



## funatdisney

Sally_fan said:


> I am sorry but for the life of me I can not find the post which had the time slots for the Candlelight Processional listed in it. I thought it was in this thread but maybe I was wrong?  Anyone happen to know offhand what the times are for the CP?



According to Mouseplanet's Nov 15 Disneyland update: "Candlelight will be held on December 4 and 5 (Saturday and Sunday) as previously reported here, and the performances are 5:30 p.m. and 8:00 p.m. each night. Actor Tom Skerrit serves as the narrator for all four performances" 

Hope that helps.


----------



## funatdisney

tksbaskets said:


> Will you be doing a trip report?  I'm very curious about the VGC rooms.  LOVE your wreath and tree pics - especially the one in the bakery!





Sherry E said:


> Okay, I love the wreath in Blue Ribbon Bakery - that's a new one we haven't seen before!  I love it because it has treats like tarts and cookies nestled in it!  In fact, I can't believe they have a wreath as cute as that almost out of view - way up on a shelf, and sort of hidden between plates!!  They should put it somewhere where more people can see it!!



I wasn't even sure if that was a wreath or not myself, since my eye site isn't very good these days. The rest of the shop has cascading pine bough type decorations, so I thought it could be one of those. When I looked at the picture the next day, there wasn't any doubt that it was a wreath. As for it being placed out of the way, that is what I like about Disney. There is some hidden decoration most folks don't see, you have to look for it. I always feel like I have spotted a hidden treasure when I notice them. I have learned to always look up when I go into the Main Street shops.

As for the trip report, I never have done one before. Maybe I will for this trip. This trip will be the fourth time I have stayed in a one bedroom. I do have pictures I have posted in the Owner's thread, part 1 when I stayed in a one bedroom on opening day. here are the links: For pictures of our room: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=84 top of page and the view at night http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=85 look for post #1272 Next February, DH and I will be staying in a studio for the first time.


----------



## funatdisney

Great picture Mike. I plan on seeing the parade this weekend, but will be able to do since it is only showing at 1pm and 3:15pm. So I particularly like your night time shots.


----------



## Sally_fan

funatdisney said:


> According to Mouseplanet's Nov 15 Disneyland update: "Candlelight will be held on December 4 and 5 (Saturday and Sunday) as previously reported here, and the performances are 5:30 p.m. and 8:00 p.m. each night. Actor Tom Skerrit serves as the narrator for all four performances"
> 
> Hope that helps.



That is EXACTLY what I was looking for! Thank you!!!! 

And thanks for your reply as well Sherry! If YOU can't find it in this thread I must have read it elsewhere because you seem to be able to find everything anyone asks about! 

I know it's been said before but I am saying it again......I just love this thread!!!!  All of the pictures that everyone is contributing are so amazing! Thank you all so much! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Sherry E

From what I have read, the Disney World equivalent of our Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street (not sure what they call their version at WDW??) has a whole tree with 'baked goods' ornaments such as cupcakes and cookies and things - similar to what the Blue Ribbon Bakery wreath is like at DLR, it seems.

So, hint hint hint, Tksbaskets and Bret...when you head to WDW, be sure to pay a little visit to the tree in the bakery on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> From what I have read, the Disney World equivalent of our Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street (not sure what they call their version at WDW??) has a whole tree with 'baked goods' ornaments such as cupcakes and cookies and things - similar to what the Blue Ribbon Bakery wreath is like at DLR, it seems.
> 
> So, hint hint hint, Tksbaskets and Bret...when you head to WDW, be sure to pay a little visit to the tree in the bakery on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom!!



I think the DL version of Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street is called Main Street Bakery at WDW.

Consider it done when I go WDW in less than 10 days.  I will get the picture of the tree in the bakery and pictures of the trees and wreaths at the WDW resort.


----------



## Sherry E

Sally_fan said:


> That is EXACTLY what I was looking for! Thank you!!!!
> 
> *And thanks for your reply as well Sherry! If YOU can't find it in this thread I must have read it elsewhere because you seem to be able to find everything anyone asks about!*
> 
> I know it's been said before but I am saying it again......I just love this thread!!!!  All of the pictures that everyone is contributing are so amazing! Thank you all so much! I am so excited!!!



You're welcome - even though I was of no help!!  I can find a lot of things but I could not place where we had times for this year's CP.  I probably just missed it!!  I recalled there was discussion in this thread a while back about the CP when someone discovered that silly Laughing Place had some 11-year-old information with 11-year-old dates for the CP at DLR up on their site.  And we were all assuming the dates would be the first weekend of December this year, as they always are.  Now that I see Tom Skeritt's name, I remember reading it on the DIS, but I'm thinking it must have been in a different thread?

Oh well, in any case, you got the answer to your question, thanks to Liza, so that's great!!

I wholeheartedly agree - this is an awesome thread!!!  I can't wait to see the new wave of photos from the next DIS'ers who head to DLR.  I am still spotting something I've never seen in everyone's sets of photos!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I haven't seen too many IASWH pics inside the ride so I should post some from my trip this month.


----------



## funatdisney

While at DL last Sunday, I had lots of time to shop and take pictures. While shopping in the Emporium, I saw this throw blanket:






.

You can buy this blanket if you purchase $40 in merchandise for $16.95. I absolutely fell in love with this blanket. I wanted one so bad. I didn't want to buy $40 worth of stuff, since I have a trip this weekend. I have a 20% coupon I want to use when I buy my Christmas T-shirts and ornaments which would easily reach $40 or more. I was afraid that they would run out before next week. Now that as happened to me before. So I asked a CM if they had lots of the blankets in stock. She said that she had a few. I explained that I would like to buy it and what was the full price. She said that it is only sold as a promotion. 

"Oh", I said and explained how I always never get a chance to buy these promotional items if I wait until the end of the season. 

"I can ring it up for you if you want" she says. 

"Well I will need some time to look for some things to buy." 

"No, I can ring it up for you _now_." 

"Without me buying $40 worth of stuff?" 

"Yes." 

So I was able to purchase it. It is so soft and I love the colors. She really made my day. She added a bit of the Christmas spirit to my day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> While at DL last Sunday, I had lots of time to shop and take pictures. While shopping in the Emporium, I saw this throw blanket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You can buy this blanket if you purchase $40 in merchandise for $16.95. I absolutely fell in love with this blanket. I wanted one so bad. I didn't want to buy $40 worth of stuff, since I have a trip this weekend. I have a 20% coupon I want to use when I buy my Christmas T-shirts and ornaments which would easily reach $40 or more. I was afraid that they would run out before next week. Now that as happened to me before. So I asked a CM if they had lots of the blankets in stock. She said that she had a few. I explained that I would like to buy it and what was the full price. She said that it is only sold as a promotion.
> 
> "Oh", I said and explained how I always never get a chance to buy these promotional items if I wait until the end of the season.
> 
> "I can ring it up for you if you want" she says.
> 
> "Well I will need some time to look for some things to buy."
> 
> "No, I can ring it up for you _now_."
> 
> "Without me buying $40 worth of stuff?"
> 
> "Yes."
> 
> So I was able to purchase it. It is so soft and I love the colors. She really made my day. She added a bit of the Christmas spirit to my day.



I bought that blanket at the Disney Showcase store and it was so nice that I can't refuse to buy. 

That is so nice from that CM to let you buy the blanket without buying any merchandise. I'm glad Liza that you got to get the blanket and made your day.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Bret. I have always said that every time I visit DL, there is always a magical moment. Sometimes you have to look for it, but it is there. She was my magical moment during that visit.


----------



## funatdisney

I was able to get a Santa picture. He was at the GCH lobby when I took the Christmas tree pics.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

mvf-m11c said:


> I bought that blanket at the Disney Showcase store and it was so nice that I can't refuse to buy.
> 
> That is so nice from that CM to let you buy the blanket without buying any merchandise. I'm glad Liza that you got to get the blanket and made your day.



We got one, too.  Very nice.  They have a simialr deal at he World of Disney store and DCA, but it's a different blanket.  It's a "tapestry" style, so not soft, and has the gang on a sled as the picture.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Goofy_Mom said:


> We got one, too.  Very nice.  They have a simialr deal at he World of Disney store and DCA, but it's a different blanket.  It's a "tapestry" style, so not soft, and has the gang on a sled as the picture.



Yea, I saw the samething at both DL, DTD and DCA. When I bought the blanket at the Disney Showcase store I also bought a recyclable Christmas Holiday Tote bags. There were three different size and the colors were red, white and green. I bought that for my grandmother and she was excited to get the bags. At DCA, they had a different blanket than the one at DL. Just like what you said, the blanket was a tapestry style blanket. It was nice, but the one at DL was even better and softer. DCA had the Fashion Tote bags and I got the red one for my DM. She really like it so much that she would use it next month.


----------



## Funball

I, funball,  think this thread should be the never ending super thread of Christmas time at Disneyland resort!


----------



## Funball

Santa is in the lobby of GCH? 

What time? What days? 

 I am trying to get my Christmas list ready for him, right now its 9 pages long, I really am trying to cut it down.


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> Santa is in the lobby of GCH?
> 
> What time? What days?
> 
> I am trying to get my Christmas list ready for him, right now its 9 pages long, I really am trying to cut it down.



He is in all 3 hotels, every day (after the trees go up in the hotels, that is).  Unless Santa's schedule has changed, he appears in the GCH lobby at night, with the PhotoPass person, somewhere between 6 - 8, I think (double check with the front desk people to be sure).  He sits for a certain amount of time, then takes a break.  He appears at the PPH in the morning, and he is at the DLH in the late morning/early afternoon.


----------



## Funball

THANKS SHERRY!!


 i don't think santa will appreciate my sitting on his legs( i might break them) but even so i have my list for him.... really i am trying to cut it down....   !!


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> THANKS SHERRY!!
> 
> 
> i don't think santa will appreciate my sitting on his legs( i might break them) but even so i have my list for him.... really i am trying to cut it down....   !!



I think the people with Santa (the handlers or CM's) assume that many people posing for photos will be adults.  So he sits in a chair that has sort of wide arms (at least this was the case at the GCH), and the adults sit on the arms of the chair.  We saw lots of grown women go up and have their photos taken with Santa, and no one was on his lap - they all sat on the arms of the chair.  Santa kept saying to the women, "Don't tell Mrs. Claus."


----------



## KCmike

Going down the parade mall route


----------



## specialks

I can't wait!  We leave in 1 week.  I plan on doing my TR during our trip so hopefully I will have some info & photos to share!  Cool thing is we have received Alaska Air credits becuase our flight prices changed and our tickets are only costing us $121 RT total!


----------



## dizneedoll

Sherry E said:


> He is in all 3 hotels, every day (after the trees go up in the hotels, that is).  Unless Santa's schedule has changed, he appears in the GCH lobby at night, with the PhotoPass person, somewhere between 6 - 8, I think (double check with the front desk people to be sure).  He sits for a certain amount of time, then takes a break.  He appears at the PPH in the morning, and he is at the DLH in the late morning/early afternoon.



I don't understand. How can Santa be spending his whole day at the DLR when there is so much to do at the North Pole this time of year??


----------



## pycees312

awww thanks for this thread. I booked a last minute trip this morning to Disneyland this weeked since we have missed it so... and I found out through the Dis it was the candelight processional. I'm normally an off season Gal and i was begining to wonder if i should cancel it.. but after looking at some of the photos i'm super excited and at least I was warned about the crowds because i sure did not see anything on the Disneyland page about it. My youngest doesn't even know we are going. it will just be him and i for this trip so should be interesting dynamic.

Sherry if you see this you are super great and informational as always!


----------



## funatdisney

Another wreath. This one can be found on an outside wall between the Frontierland shops and the Golden Horseshoe. Did a CM forget to decorate it? Looks kinda bare to me.


----------



## KCmike

Walking outside of the Emporium


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I think the DL version of Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street is called Main Street Bakery at WDW.
> 
> Consider it done when I go WDW in less than 10 days.  I will get the picture of the tree in the bakery and pictures of the trees and wreaths at the WDW resort.



Thank you, Bret!!  The possibilities for holiday photos at WDW are probably endless given all the hotels, the 4 parks, the shops and restaurants, etc., and I have never seen a thread on the WDW side of the board that is like this thread (Disney at Christmas) - one that is devoted to nothing but holiday photos and discussion/facts/details/planning - for WDW at Christmas.  

It seems like every now and then someone will start a thread over on 'the other side' that has potential.  At one point someone started a thread about the WDW hotels and their unique decorations (which is something that we do not have at DLR, so I was eager to see what was posted).  There were a few photos posted, and I was excited at the notion that the whole thread would turn into something like our "Disney at Christmas" thread here.  But they gave up!!  After the first few photos there was nothing else.  

Just think of all the photos people could get of the holiday decor all around WDW - it boggles the mind how many photos could be taken.  The thread would be huge.  That would be one awesome thread - IF any seasoned WDW holiday visitors would ever get it going and keep it going!!  I wonder why there is nothing like that over on the WDW side of the boards.

I think this thread - Disney at Christmas - has been largely kept alive because we are a smaller community over on the DLR section of town.  So it's easier to notice threads before they disappear.  Things move so fast over in WDW-land on the DIS.  This side is more communal and friendly, and the people here have a great love for and connection to DLR that goes beyond just liking it because it's a cool place to visit.  People come here to really enjoy the photos & the wonderful details of the park - not only to plan trips - so something like the Christmas thread, or the Halloween thread, or the GCH Super Thread, or any of the strictly photo-only threads are better received over here because they don't vanish into the archives as fast, and people are very interested in seeing all the wonderful hidden details to be found at DLR.



specialks said:


> I can't wait!  We leave in 1 week.  I plan on doing my TR during our trip so hopefully I will have some info & photos to share!  Cool thing is we have received Alaska Air credits becuase our flight prices changed and our tickets are only costing us $121 RT total!



Woo hoo!  $121 is an awesome price, specialks!  That's cheaper than it would cost for me to take a shuttle one way from my home to Disneyland (or vice versa)!!




dizneedoll said:


> I don't understand. How can Santa be spending his whole day at the DLR when there is so much to do at the North Pole this time of year??



Santa gets around, dizneedoll!!  He is hanging at the Round-Up, he is posing for photos in DCA, he is killing time at the 3 hotels...he is all over the place!!!  There might not even be a Santa available to work the North Pole or deliver presents on Christmas Eve because all the Santas are at DLR!!



pycees312 said:


> awww thanks for this thread. I booked a last minute trip this morning to Disneyland this weeked since we have missed it so... and I found out through the Dis it was the candelight processional. I'm normally an off season Gal and i was begining to wonder if i should cancel it.. but after looking at some of the photos i'm super excited and at least I was warned about the crowds because i sure did not see anything on the Disneyland page about it. My youngest doesn't even know we are going. it will just be him and i for this trip so should be interesting dynamic.
> 
> Sherry if you see this you are super great and informational as always!



Thank you, Rhonda!  You're sweet!

Is this your first time going to DLR during the holidays?  As many times as you've been to DLR, I just assumed you had done many holiday seasons.  Or have you mainly stuck to WDW at Christmas?  In any case, I've never gone over the CP weekend to DLR.  People do say that it is very crowded on that Saturday and Sunday, BUT there seem to be fewer and fewer available times when it is not crowded these days.  It's hard to find times now that are crowd-free.

Still, I think you guys will have a lovely time.  You've seen the wonderful photos - there are so many great things to do and see during this time of year that it's hard to have a bad time.  It can get frustrating if the crowds get crazy, that's for sure, but there is always somewhere to escape to. If DL is extra-packed, then DCA might be less crowded.  If both parks are crazy, you can duck into a restaurant and eat for a while.  Maybe go sit at the GCH for a bit and enjoy Santa and the carolers who perform by the giant tree.  Or take a break at the hotel for a bit and wait for the crowds to thin out.  

If I'd had 2 days last year instead of the 1 day I had, I could have certainly dealt with crowds much better because I would have had a bit more time to spread things out.  So as long as you are there for at least a couple of days and plan wisely (you already know all the tricks!), I think you'll still have a good time!!




funatdisney said:


> Another wreath. This one can be found on an outside wall between the Frontierland shops and the Golden Horseshoe. Did a CM forget to decorate it? Looks kinda bare to me.



Liza, it looks bare in comparion to the more festive wreaths in other places, but I think the pine cones are what say "Frontierland" - and maybe they felt, in that case, a minimalist approach was better, since there are so many more ornate decorations in other areas of the parks.  They probably felt they didn't need colored lights or ornaments because the pine cones are kind of the main attraction to complement the theme of the land.  I think this is a good example and Wreath Quest entry because it shows exactly what we want to see in the different types of decorations - which is how they are themed to the different lands.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry, after looking at all the different wreaths and trees at DL,which were very decorated, that this one really stuck out. I think you are right. It does fit Frontierland every well. Also, this wreath was place at eye level, and guests could easily touch it. Maybe that had something to do with its decor.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Bret!!  The possibilities for holiday photos at WDW are probably endless given all the hotels, the 4 parks, the shops and restaurants, etc., and I have never seen a thread on the WDW side of the board that is like this thread (Disney at Christmas) - one that is devoted to nothing but holiday photos and discussion/facts/details/planning - for WDW at Christmas.
> 
> It seems like every now and then someone will start a thread over on 'the other side' that has potential.  At one point someone started a thread about the WDW hotels and their unique decorations (which is something that we do not have at DLR, so I was eager to see what was posted).  There were a few photos posted, and I was excited at the notion that the whole thread would turn into something like our "Disney at Christmas" thread here.  But they gave up!!  After the first few photos there was nothing else.
> 
> Just think of all the photos people could get of the holiday decor all around WDW - it boggles the mind how many photos could be taken.  The thread would be huge.  That would be one awesome thread - IF any seasoned WDW holiday visitors would ever get it going and keep it going!!  I wonder why there is nothing like that over on the WDW side of the boards.
> 
> I think this thread - Disney at Christmas - has been largely kept alive because we are a smaller community over on the DLR section of town.  So it's easier to notice threads before they disappear.  Things move so fast over in WDW-land on the DIS.  This side is more communal and friendly, and the people here have a great love for and connection to DLR that goes beyond just liking it because it's a cool place to visit.  People come here to really enjoy the photos & the wonderful details of the park - not only to plan trips - so something like the Christmas thread, or the Halloween thread, or the GCH Super Thread, or any of the strictly photo-only threads are better received over here because they don't vanish into the archives as fast, and people are very interested in seeing all the wonderful hidden details to be found at DLR.



I would say the same thing about the endless possibilities of the decorations around the WDW resort. The possibility of getting all the photos with the Holiday decorations around the resort at WDW is way difficult than DL. It would be nice if there would be a thread like this thread on the WDW thread.

I believe the samething of what you said about the Disney at Christmas thread. When I look at the WDW thread, there is few threads with at least 1000 posts. The threads over at WDW go by really fast and they do post a lot every single minute. It is so fast and I can't find the answer on the threads so I have to use the search engine to find my answer or if I started a thread I have to go back to other pages. I love this side of the thread more than the WDW side. Not only do I like the information here on the DL thread, the DISers here like you Sherry, Belle Ella, Funball, HydroGuy, funatdisney, etc. all are all very friendly with great information and provides great the pictures of the DLR. Everyone one of us on this thread provides us with great pictures that we barely see on the WDW side (no offense to the WDW side, I barely see any photos on those threads, I still like reading that thread). 

Thx for doing a fantastic job Sherry  and all the other DISers who provide great info and pics on the DL side.  Can't believe we are three weeks in the Holiday season and we are finally in December.


----------



## Belle Ella

I can't believe it's already December! It's so exciting. One way or another, I will officially be at Disneyland *this month*. It just doesn't look like it will be in the way I had originally planned hug: I was so looking forward to seeing you Sherry!). Sometime the week after Christmas for sure. But I'm really hoping to still get a pre-Christmas trip in as well.

All of these photos are getting me so excited. I know I haven't popped in much, but this thread is all kinds of epic awesome!


----------



## Funball

> I love this side of the thread more than the WDW side. Not only do I like the information here on the DL thread, the DISers here like you Sherry, Belle Ella, *Funball*, HydroGuy, funatdisney, etc. all are all very friendly with great information and provides great the pictures of the DLR. Everyone one of us on this thread provides us with great pictures that we barely see on the WDW side (no offense to the WDW side, I barely see any photos on those threads, I still like reading that thread


 
*WOW!!* 

*Thanks Brett! That is so, so nice of you to say!*


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> I love this side of the thread more than the WDW side. Not only do I like the information here on the DL thread, the DISers here like you Sherry, Belle Ella, Funball, HydroGuy, *funatdisney*, etc. all are all very friendly with great information and provides great the pictures of the DLR. Everyone one of us on this thread provides us with great pictures that we barely see on the WDW side (no offense to the WDW side, I barely see any photos on those threads, I still like reading that thread).
> 
> Thx for doing a fantastic job Sherry  and all the other DISers who provide great info and pics on the DL side.  Can't believe we are three weeks in the Holiday season and we are finally in December.



You are so sweet to include me, too. Thanks!

Liza


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> *WOW!!*
> 
> *Thanks Brett! That is so, so nice of you to say!*






funatdisney said:


> You are so sweet to include me, too. Thanks!
> 
> Liza



You two provide a lot of great info and excellent pictures. I could write a long list of all the DISers who provide great info on the DL threads but that would take awhile.

Very nice pics Liza for the tree and wreath quest on this thread. When I saw your photo of the wreath by Frontierland Golden Horseshoe, I did seen that photo during my trip but I was surprise that I didn't take a picture of it. It was nice to see a normal wreath at the DLR. Very nice photos of the trees and wreaths at the DLR during the quest.


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> I believe the samething of what you said about the Disney at Christmas thread. When I look at the WDW thread, there is few threads with at least 1000 posts. The threads over at WDW go by really fast and they do post a lot every single minute. It is so fast and I can't find the answer on the threads so I have to use the search engine to find my answer or if I started a thread I have to go back to other pages. I love this side of the thread more than the WDW side. Not only do I like the information here on the DL thread, the DISers here like you Sherry, Belle Ella, Funball, HydroGuy, funatdisney, etc. all are all very friendly with great information and provides great the pictures of the DLR. Everyone one of us on this thread provides us with great pictures that we barely see on the WDW side (no offense to the WDW side, I barely see any photos on those threads, I still like reading that thread).



The DLR area is pretty darn awesome  It's why I've stuck around this long and don't plan on going anywhere. I wish I could contribute more than I do, but when I get the chance I sure do love to. We're very enthusiastic about sharing what we know be it photos, information, or just talking, lol. Thanks for including me!


----------



## pycees312

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Rhonda!  You're sweet!
> 
> Is this your first time going to DLR during the holidays?  As many times as you've been to DLR, I just assumed you had done many holiday seasons.  Or have you mainly stuck to WDW at Christmas?  In any case, I've never gone over the CP weekend to DLR.  People do say that it is very crowded on that Saturday and Sunday, BUT there seem to be fewer and fewer available times when it is not crowded these days.  It's hard to find times now that are crowd-free.
> 
> Still, I think you guys will have a lovely time.  You've seen the wonderful photos - there are so many great things to do and see during this time of year that it's hard to have a bad time.  It can get frustrating if the crowds get crazy, that's for sure, but there is always somewhere to escape to. If DL is extra-packed, then DCA might be less crowded.  If both parks are crazy, you can duck into a restaurant and eat for a while.  Maybe go sit at the GCH for a bit and enjoy Santa and the carolers who perform by the giant tree.  Or take a break at the hotel for a bit and wait for the crowds to thin out.
> 
> If I'd had 2 days last year instead of the 1 day I had, I could have certainly dealt with crowds much better because I would have had a bit more time to spread things out.  So as long as you are there for at least a couple of days and plan wisely (you already know all the tricks!), I think you'll still have a good time!!
> 
> 
> 
> .



we have been during the holiday's but never during a CP time. Since we have been so many times and it's just me a the little tike who is 7 I have been racking my brain trying to think of something extra special? I'm considering the Holiday tour but I dont know if it will be exciting enough? but considering we will have an issue with crods anyway i figured what the hay! So if it have this right the tour everyone keeps talking about with the hot chocolate is the Holiday tour for 25.00 per person is this correct? I should know this stuff lol. I'm super duper excited as ive never gone to Disney ona whim like this we normally plan for 2-3 months not within the same week so im a bit nervous as if I don't know Disneyland lol


----------



## princess lovers mom

I think the holiday tour would be quite "special" - you get to go front of the line to 2 very special rides - IASM and HM and then front row seating for the parade!!!! that would make me feel special...

it is not $25 though...we booked with the Disney Visa for a disvount and it was $51.20 pp so more like $65 I think with VISA or AAA


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> You two provide a lot of great info and excellent pictures. I could write a long list of all the DISers who provide great info on the DL threads but that would take awhile.
> 
> Very nice pics Liza for the tree and wreath quest on this thread. When I saw your photo of the wreath by Frontierland Golden Horseshoe, I did seen that photo during my trip but I was surprise that I didn't take a picture of it. It was nice to see a normal wreath at the DLR. Very nice photos of the trees and wreaths at the DLR during the quest.



Thank you Bret. By the  way, your pictures are great and look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Funball

Well brett~ when you are as passionate as we (us Dis members) are about Disneyland and all things disney, its not hard to want to give out the info we know and share the photos we take, cause to me this board is like one big family/support group to me and I am sure its like that for other members as well. And its great to see Disneyland and all things Disney in photos through another members eyeswhat is one members experience is another members tips for traveling..


----------



## Funball

yay for liza!!  !!!


----------



## Tink91

mvf-m11c said:


> I haven't seen too many IASWH pics inside the ride so I should post some from my trip this month.



What lens are you using for these photos?
It seems wider than usual, they look really good


----------



## Belle Ella

OMG! I am totally going bonkers crazy right now. I got my plates back for my car (it was stolen and the plates were found seperately form the car for anyone wondering) and I am officially going to be walking down Main Street *next week*. I don't know how much time I will be there since I'm more going to visit my BF but seeing as we both love Disneyland  It's all good. Besides, I need something to do while he's working.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

spreading some christmas cheer


----------



## Funball

December trip takers,

I still have Christmas maps for both parks DCA and DLR!! If you don’t have a trip till the end of the month you still have time to get a map or a set!!

Please pm me with an address and I will quickly get them sent out!!

IF YOUR Not taking a trip and like a set anyways, I can do that also!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Tink91 said:


> What lens are you using for these photos?
> It seems wider than usual, they look really good



I actually videotaped IASWH with my Sony HDR-XR520V HD camcorder with an extended lens. Than when I got home, I took each frame of the video and made it into a jpg picture. My video camera is a full 1080P video camera. 

Here are the links of IASWH video during my trip on youtube.
*Part 1*, *Part 2*


----------



## funatdisney

Funball said:


> yay for liza!!  !!!





Liza


----------



## Disgram23kids

Goofy_Mom said:


> spreading some christmas cheer



Great photo.  Is there a photopass photographer at the Reindeer Roundup for Santa???  Just wondered.  We told my grandson he would see Santa at Disneyland.  We'd like to get a nice photo of him with Santa that we could do with the Disney borders.


----------



## PHXscuba

LAST CALL -- for anyone who wants me to take a picture of something specific or check the price/type on some merchandise. I'll check back in the morning before I leave.

So far Sherry is the only one with a request -- a tale-of-the-tape for the gingerbread cookies.

Of course I'll be taking loads of pictures and sampling all the goodies -- but without a request you're stuck with what my feeble brain can remember after my Disney high wears off.

... just found out my friend can't get us in until her break at 9:30 the first morning, so no rope drop. Oh well, free is free, and I don't have to wake up as early now.

PHXscuba,
who will be sipping cocoa in the GCH lobby this time tomorrow night


----------



## spacepixie2

I would be interested in knowing if there are any X-mas Princess dresses from Bibidy Bobbidy Boutique. If not X-mas, how about Tangled>

TIA


----------



## KCmike

Crowds....












And then there were none...


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Crowds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were none...



Great shots, Mike!  NOS looks very pretty in that second photo, considering DLR has removed more than 50% of the NOS decorations this year and it is nowhere near as illuminated as it once was at night.  What was left in NOS is lovely!!  

I like seeing crowd photos because I'm very interested in people.  I love to look at a big crowd scenes and see who is bundled up for the cold, who is wearing shorts (like that tall guy in the left-center of your photo), who looks like they are a couple as opposed to who is with family, who is wearing a particularly cool Disney shirt, who looks like they are having a bad day, who looks like they are having a great time, etc.  There is so much to see in crowd photos!!


----------



## PHXscuba

SpacePixie, I will poke my head into the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique to see if they have anything Christmas-y (or if I see anything like that elsewhere in the park). I'd be very surprised if they didn't have Tangled because I read on the Disney Parks blog that they have a Tangled "makeover" with the Rapunzel wig.

PHXscuba

p.s. I remember from your other thread that you are leaving for DL while I am still there. I will still post what I find when I get home Sunday but it may not help you!


----------



## Funball

PHXscuba said:


> LAST CALL -- for anyone who wants me to take a picture of something specific or check the price/type on some merchandise. I'll check back in the morning before I leave.
> 
> So far Sherry is the only one with a request -- a tale-of-the-tape for the gingerbread cookies.
> 
> Of course I'll be taking loads of pictures and sampling all the goodies -- but without a request you're stuck with what my feeble brain can remember after my Disney high wears off.
> 
> ... just found out my friend can't get us in until her break at 9:30 the first morning, so no rope drop. Oh well, free is free, and I don't have to wake up as early now.
> 
> PHXscuba,
> who will be sipping cocoa in the GCH lobby this time tomorrow night


 

can you take a photo of the inside lobby of GCH in case i dont make it this weekend myself!! i just been dead sick with this cold... and uuughghgh its annoying me... funball is not a ball of fun right now..!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sure, Funball, I'll get a GCH lobby photo. I am planning to take Sherry's advice and spend some quality time in one of their comfy chairs tomorrow night. 

PHXscuba


----------



## lapdwife

Funball said:


> can you take a photo of the inside lobby of GCH in case i dont make it this weekend myself!! i just been dead sick with this cold... and uuughghgh its annoying me... funball is not a ball of fun right now..!




Aww, feel better!  I had that two weeks ago   I spent probably an hour in the lobby staring at the tree (and the crazy people walking through the lobby) on Sunday while the hubman was doing stuff backstage.  I could have sat there all day.


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> I like seeing crowd photos because I'm very interested in people.  I love to look at a big crowd scenes and see who is bundled up for the cold, who is wearing shorts (like that tall guy in the left-center of your photo), who looks like they are a couple as opposed to who is with family, who is wearing a particularly cool Disney shirt, who looks like they are having a bad day, who looks like they are having a great time, etc.  There is so much to see in crowd photos!!




I had to  at this comment.  I do the exact same thing.  Well that and looking to see if one of us are in someone's photo.


----------



## Flitterific

Hi everyone!  It's been sooo long since I've been on DIS and posted on the Christmas thread but I just came back from DLR (DBF and I were there Nov 27-29).  Contrary to what I was told, Thanksgiving weekend turned out to be a lot busier than I expected.  I overheard a CM saying that it was the busiest Thanksgiving that she's seen in the past 13 years that she worked there!  Still, Thanksgiving weekend was a lot more manageable than Christmas weekend when I went last year.

This trip, I spent a lot of time really looking in all of the holiday decor and noticed some really cool stuff that I missed during our last Christmas trip.  DBF and I ended up riding IASWH and HMH at least 6x each   Anyway, I took 1500+ pictures and cannot wait to share some Christmas magic and hopefully convert some of you into going this holiday season  

Photobucket isnt liking me much today and Im having a lot of trouble uploading my pictures so I guess I will be sharing my photos in installments.  First upMain Street and the Castle:


----------



## spacepixie2

PHXscuba---thanks for the Tangled makeover info--my dd will be sooo excited. If there is a x-mas dress option that will really be a tough choice.  Thanks for checking on my behalf. I'm probably going to be taking my computer along so I can clear off my camera cards each day--so if I can connect to internet from Fairfield (or other hotel, TBD) I can check back on the boards


----------



## dizneedoll

Sherry E said:


> Santa gets around, dizneedoll!!  He is hanging at the Round-Up, he is posing for photos in DCA, he is killing time at the 3 hotels...he is all over the place!!!  There might not even be a Santa available to work the North Pole or deliver presents on Christmas Eve because all the Santas are at DLR!!



NOOOOO! 
He must really be overworking those elves. Hope they get overtime pay. 


All of a sudden the Christmas trip crept up on me and I've got nada planned. I was so on top of Halloween but Christmas has totally slipped by me. I don't even have any dining booked and totally forgot about booking the Holiday tour which I might skip now. I have to go back about 100 pages in this thread to get caught up and prepared. I'm just excited Fantasmic will be showing. I haven't seen the new dragon yet.

I'm sure holiday treats have been discussed up and down so what does everone think the #1 Holiday treat not to miss is?


----------



## princess lovers mom

will there still be Christmas merchandise to buy in the parks the week AFTER Chrismas (12/26-30) or is it pretty much picked over by then?


----------



## funatdisney

Tomorrow we are off to DLR for the weekend. We will be arriving very late (after 9pm) cuz DD(13) has a presentation on some art work she submitted. We will go into DL and stay until closing. Looking forward to IASW (didn't get to it last Sunday) and getting some kind of treat as soon as I hit the park. I have so many to choose from .


----------



## dlander

Flitterific - Thank you for your beautiful photos! It makes me want to cry with joy! I can hardly wait to be there in a couple of weeks.  I haven't been since October and am having serious withdrawals

Funatdisney - I'm from Ventura as well! We can carpoool! 

Funball - Get well soon


----------



## Halloweenqueen

One week to go!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

It hasn't even been a week since we came home from our last trip, I wanna go back.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I would say the same thing about the endless possibilities of the decorations around the WDW resort. The possibility of getting all the photos with the Holiday decorations around the resort at WDW is way difficult than DL. It would be nice if there would be a thread like this thread on the WDW thread.
> 
> I believe the samething of what you said about the Disney at Christmas thread. When I look at the WDW thread, there is few threads with at least 1000 posts. The threads over at WDW go by really fast and they do post a lot every single minute. It is so fast and I can't find the answer on the threads so I have to use the search engine to find my answer or if I started a thread I have to go back to other pages. I love this side of the thread more than the WDW side. Not only do I like the information here on the DL thread, the DISers here like you Sherry, Belle Ella, Funball, HydroGuy, funatdisney, etc. all are all very friendly with great information and provides great the pictures of the DLR. Everyone one of us on this thread provides us with great pictures that we barely see on the WDW side (no offense to the WDW side, I barely see any photos on those threads, I still like reading that thread).
> 
> Thx for doing a fantastic job Sherry  and all the other DISers who provide great info and pics on the DL side.  Can't believe we are three weeks in the Holiday season and we are finally in December.



Thank you for the kind words, Bret!  And, of course, what would we do without you in this thread?  You must not underestimate your contributions!  Not only have you shared some amazing photos and videos with us, but you are one of the go-to people to provide info on the holiday tour.  Lots of people on this thread have done the tour, but not all of them are available or here to answer a question when someone asks about the tour.  You (and Tksbaskets) are usually here pretty quickly to provide information and answers to the tour questions!!   That is very valuable!!



pycees312 said:


> we have been during the holiday's but never during a CP time. Since we have been so many times and it's just me a the little tike who is 7 I have been racking my brain trying to think of something extra special? I'm considering the Holiday tour but I dont know if it will be exciting enough? but considering we will have an issue with crods anyway i figured what the hay! So if it have this right the tour everyone keeps talking about with the hot chocolate is the Holiday tour for 25.00 per person is this correct? I should know this stuff lol. I'm super duper excited as ive never gone to Disney ona whim like this we normally plan for 2-3 months not within the same week so im a bit nervous as if I don't know Disneyland lol



Rhonda, I haven't done the tour yet (I will eventually), but it sounds like a great experience - especially since it appears that the gingerbread man/ears cookie you get on the tour is larger than the one sold in the stores!!  Also, you get free fudge samples and parade seats, as well as priority seating on IASWH and HMH.

In fact, honestly, if there were ever a year to do the tour I would say this is a good one.  Next year we are not sure if there might be a Christmas Party at DLR(if the rumors pan out)...and if there is, chances are the parade would no longer be part of the holiday tour if it became part of a paid party/event.  So this would be the year to do the tour and get those parade seats - just in case it is no longer an option next year!



Disgram23kids said:


> Great photo.  Is there a photopass photographer at the Reindeer Roundup for Santa???  Just wondered.  We told my grandson he would see Santa at Disneyland.  We'd like to get a nice photo of him with Santa that we could do with the Disney borders.



Disgram23kids - I'm not sure if anyone answered you.  Even though I have not met the Santa at the Round-Up yet (that's on the agenda for this year), as far as I know, there IS a PhotoPass person there with him, just as there is a PhotoPass person at the Grand Californian Hotel with Santa.  But Santa takes breaks from all of his posts, so you have to be sure to time it so that he is there when you get there.  

I think the Santa in California Adventure also has a PhotoPass person.  

In fact, it might only be the Santas at the Disneyland Hotel and the Paradise Pier Hotel that do not have PhotoPass people...and that could always change.



PHXscuba said:


> LAST CALL -- for anyone who wants me to take a picture of something specific or check the price/type on some merchandise. I'll check back in the morning before I leave.
> 
> So far Sherry is the only one with a request -- a tale-of-the-tape for the gingerbread cookies.
> 
> Of course I'll be taking loads of pictures and sampling all the goodies -- but without a request you're stuck with what my feeble brain can remember after my Disney high wears off.
> 
> ... just found out my friend can't get us in until her break at 9:30 the first morning, so no rope drop. Oh well, free is free, and I don't have to wake up as early now.
> 
> PHXscuba,
> who will be sipping cocoa in the GCH lobby this time tomorrow night



Woo hoo!!  Can't wait to see the tour cookie photo side by side or right before/after the Marceline's cookie photo!!!  I know that at least one or two other DIS'ers have seen the cookies sold in the candy stores and agreed that they are smaller than they used to be in the last couple of years.  It's just a matter of how much smaller they are (or aren't) than the tour cookie that is the true mystery!!  Maybe the tour cookie just _appears_ bigger than the 'general public' cookie!  The mystery must be solved!!



PHXscuba said:


> Sure, Funball, I'll get a GCH lobby photo. I am planning to take Sherry's advice and spend some quality time in one of their comfy chairs tomorrow night.
> 
> PHXscuba



Those chairs sneak up on you!  You don't expect them to be so comfy, but an hour later, when your body is molded to the chair and you don't want to move, you realize their deceptive powers!!  I hope you get there in time to see the carolers and Santa, the guitarist, etc.  Such a festive environment!!



lapdwife said:


> Aww, feel better!  I had that two weeks ago   I spent probably an hour in the lobby staring at the tree (and the crazy people walking through the lobby) on Sunday while the hubman was doing stuff backstage.  I could have sat there all day.



lapdwife - I agree!  Once you get a good place to sit in that lobby, right in the heart of the action, it's hard to leave it.  It's a very nice mood and atmosphere - great for people watching in general, but especially fun during this season because you can watch all the happy families getting their photos taken with Santa or just by the tree.  Sometimes kids curl up on the carpet to listen to the carolers.  It's just a very nice, mellow, yet very holiday-esque thing to do if you want to enjoy the season while still having some relaxing down time.



lapdwife said:


> I had to  at this comment.  I do the exact same thing.  Well that and looking to see if one of us are in someone's photo.



lapdwife - I do the same thing - I look for myself too.  But I also look at the faces to see if anyone else is familiar.  Have you ever had that happen, where you see someone else's photo and notice a friend of yours in the background, or maybe you spot a family that you had seen the previous day at Plaza Inn or something?  (I always see the same people over and over again while I am at DLR.)  You just never know who might turn up in a photo, so I always scan the faces for anyone I might recognize.  And if it's not someone I know personally, I like to be able to look at the photos with CM's in the background and say, "I've seen that CM before!  He(she)'s there every time I go!"  It's nice to see faces that you recignize, as well as study strangers' expressions to determine if they are having a miserable time!!



Flitterific said:


> Hi everyone!  It's been sooo long since I've been on DIS and posted on the Christmas thread but I just came back from DLR (DBF and I were there Nov 27-29).  Contrary to what I was told, Thanksgiving weekend turned out to be a lot busier than I expected.  I overheard a CM saying that it was the busiest Thanksgiving that she's seen in the past 13 years that she worked there!  Still, Thanksgiving weekend was a lot more manageable than Christmas weekend when I went last year.
> 
> This trip, I spent a lot of time really looking in all of the holiday decor and noticed some really cool stuff that I missed during our last Christmas trip.  DBF and I ended up riding IASWH and HMH at least 6x each   Anyway, I took 1500+ pictures and cannot wait to share some Christmas magic and hopefully convert some of you into going this holiday season
> 
> Photobucket isn’t liking me much today and I’m having a lot of trouble uploading my pictures so I guess I will be sharing my photos in installments.  First up…Main Street and the Castle:



Flitterific!  I can't believe your holiday trip came and went already.  Some folks' trips I can keep up with, and others I lose track of.  I totally forgot yours was happening so soon!

I hope you had a wonderful time despite the crowds!!  I've mainly heard that the parks do not clear out until after Thanksgiving weekend is over, not right after the holiday itself.  I would always expect a 4-day holiday weekend to be busy, but what I've heard is that it supposedly becomes blissfully uncrowded after that weekend ends and everyone goes back to work.  So this week I would think would be nice, based on what people have said.  And next week may be okay.  And then it's busy, busy, busy after that!!

However, it's getting to be that it's more and more crowded at times when it used to not be, while still being super-crowded at times when it's always been crowded.  Its very hard to pin down the uncrowded times now.  If last year was the busiest holiday season as a whole in 10 years, from November to early January, then the fact that you heard a CM say it was the busiest Thanksgiving in 13 years doesn't sound encouraging as far as crowds overall for 2010.  This year will probably be a busier holiday season than 2009's was, when all tolled.

Eventually, people will just get so sick of the crowds and have to stay away from DLR for a while, or go at times of year when it's not as festive.  Lord only knows what things will be like when all the work at DCA is complete.

Photobucket hates me, so I understand the issues with loading photos!  But when Photobucket starts liking you again, I can't wait to see more of your photos!!  These last ones were lovely!!



dizneedoll said:


> NOOOOO!
> He must really be overworking those elves. Hope they get overtime pay.
> 
> 
> All of a sudden the Christmas trip crept up on me and I've got nada planned. I was so on top of Halloween but Christmas has totally slipped by me. I don't even have any dining booked and totally forgot about booking the Holiday tour which I might skip now. I have to go back about 100 pages in this thread to get caught up and prepared. I'm just excited Fantasmic will be showing. I haven't seen the new dragon yet.
> 
> I'm sure holiday treats have been discussed up and down so what does everone think the #1 Holiday treat not to miss is?



I know what you mean, dizneedoll - my trip has crept up on me too.  In the past, I have been very prepared.  Not this year.  I think, for so long, I didn't think it would pan out.  So, mentally, I didn't start really 'planning.'  I expected that it wouldn't go smoothly in terms of plans staying on track, and that everything would fall apart.  And all of a sudden, it's almost here and I have no lists made, I am still crunching numbers to make sure of exactly how much money I have vs. how much I will need, etc.  I'm not prepared.


Do you like peppermint?  I say, if you do, go for the peppermint goodies (like the ice cream!).  If you like gingerbread cookies, get the ones with mouse ears at the candy shops.  




princess lovers mom said:


> will there still be Christmas merchandise to buy in the parks the week AFTER Chrismas (12/26-30) or is it pretty much picked over by then?



princess lovers mom - There will still be some merchandise when you get there.  It's true that much of it does disappear, never to be seen again, or that some of it is picked over as the season goes along, and what's left isn't all that appealing.  Some things they sell out of and get restocked before the season ends, and other things they sell out of and never get again.

My suggestion is - especially if you get to DLR when you will be there, post Christmas - to hit the stores that are not along the main thoroughfares.  Everyone goes into the Emporium and World of Disney because those are right there, on the pathways that everyone walks.  Head to stores way in the back of ToonTown like the Gag Factory, or go to the stores in Frontierland or Adventureland - where someone might not expect to see many Christmasy things - and often times you will find stashes of souvenirs that are sold out in the other stores.  Also stop in some of the small shops on Main Street or in New Orleans Square that typically don't have a lot of things, because people may skip those, assuming they don't have a wide selection of collectibles...when, in fact, they might have exactly the thing you want!!



dlander said:


> Flitterific - Thank you for your beautiful photos! It makes me want to cry with joy! I can hardly wait to be there in a couple of weeks.  I haven't been since October and am having serious withdrawals
> 
> Funatdisney - I'm from Ventura as well! We can carpoool!
> 
> Funball - Get well soon



dlander - you and Liza (Funatdisney) should carpool together!!  That would be so fun for you guys!!  I think Liza would like to get to DLR more often than she does - that would awesome if you guys hooked up and could go together through the year!!  You're neighbors!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Bret!  And, of course, what would we do without you in this thread?  You must not underestimate your contributions!  Not only have you shared some amazing photos and videos with us, but you are one of the go-to people to provide info on the holiday tour.  Lots of people on this thread have done the tour, but not all of them are available or here to answer a question when someone asks about the tour.  You (and Tksbaskets) are usually here pretty quickly to provide information and answers to the tour questions!!   That is very valuable!!



Thank you Sherry. 

I wish I have done the Holiday Tour this year when I was in DL last month. Since I am going to WDW next week, I have to save up for my trip next week so I couldn't do the Holiday Tour this year. I also wouldn't feel comfortable of going on the tour just by myself with no family members. But maybe if I have met a DISer who is doing the tour with me, it would made me do the tour just by myself. When I go back to DL during the Holiday season, I'm possibly going to do the Holiday tour next year.


----------



## funatdisney

dlander said:


> Funatdisney - I'm from Ventura as well! We can carpoool!



Hey that's great! Not very many of us Venturians around these parts. Sherry E is right. I'm always looking for a buddy to head down with to DLR. So if you need a DL fix, give me a buzz. I am always up to seeing Mickey 

Liza


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I have something for you SherryE


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> I have something for you SherryE



Thank you, Goofy_Mom!! Oddly, as much as I love me some peppermint, I've never tried that fudge (yet).  I think I would want to taste a tiny sample of it first, before buying it.  And I'm not sure if they let anyone have a sample other than the folks who take the tour.  I used to love regular fudge as a kid, but I've never tried any different flavors of it other than plain ol' chocolate.

I'm really glad and thankful that you explained what the demitasse dessert is for us, because now it has me re-thinking whether or not I want it.  If I can take something off of the treat list, then it's not a bad thing.  Or I can skip the demitasse and get somethign else in its place.  I was thinking that they were still making the same "pot cake" version of it like they had a couple of years back.  Now that you've told us it's all mousse, I may skip it.

I'm interested to see the demitasse cup it comes in - is it really cute?  Is it Santa Mickey?


----------



## Heymy

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Goofy_Mom!! Oddly, as much as I love me some peppermint, I've never tried that fudge (yet).  I think I would want to taste a tiny sample of it first, before buying it.



If you love peppermint, you must try it!  I thought it'd be overload...but boy did I enjoy it.  I spent a whole evening taking bites and it's the one thing I've been itching to have again this year!!


----------



## Disgram23kids

Sherry - Thanks for the info on the Photopass Photographers and Santas.  We leave a week from tonight flying into SNA.  We're getting really excited.  Surprisingly, my teenage granddaugthers want to see Santa.  Last year, they told me they were too old so they didn't go with Dad when he took the youngest to see Santa and get photos.  Last night my oldest granddaughter called and asked if we could get the Santa Hats with the Mickey ears for the photo with Santa.  I was shocked.  I reminded her that last year she said she was too old.  She said they all talked it over and thought it would be cool to get photos with Santa because after all - everyone is a kid at Disneyland - right???     Guess we'll be getting those hats and heading  over to see Santa at one of the locations.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Goofy_Mom!! Oddly, as much as I love me some peppermint, I've never tried that fudge (yet).  I think I would want to taste a tiny sample of it first, before buying it.  And I'm not sure if they let anyone have a sample other than the folks who take the tour.  I used to love regular fudge as a kid, but I've never tried any different flavors of it other than plain ol' chocolate.
> 
> I'm really glad and thankful that you explained what the demitasse dessert is for us, because now it has me re-thinking whether or not I want it.  If I can take something off of the treat list, then it's not a bad thing.  Or I can skip the demitasse and get somethign else in its place.  I was thinking that they were still making the same "pot cake" version of it like they had a couple of years back.  Now that you've told us it's all mousse, I may skip it.
> 
> I'm interested to see the demitasse cup it comes in - is it really cute?  Is it Santa Mickey?



Yes I did get one.  It is a Santa Mickey mug.  It doesn't hold a lot of volume but it is microwavable and dishwasher safe.  The hat comes over to make the handle.  When I get a chance, I'll get a picture of it (all nice and clean) and post it.


----------



## d1sneymom

here are a couple photos we took the week of Thanksgiving...


























now planning for trips in May and June! =)


----------



## Goofy_Mom

d1sneymom said:


> here are a couple photos we took the week of Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now planning for trips in May and June! =)



Love the castle with the snow.


----------



## d1sneymom

Goofy_Mom said:


> Love the castle with the snow.



that was actually rain... lol... a lot of it!


----------



## MattsPrincess

More tree quest submissions, from the Parade-













misc. pics-


----------



## LisaCat

Sherry E said:


> It seems like every now and then someone will start a thread over on 'the other side' that has potential.  At one point someone started a thread about the WDW hotels and their unique decorations (which is something that we do not have at DLR, so I was eager to see what was posted).  There were a few photos posted, and I was excited at the notion that the whole thread would turn into something like our "Disney at Christmas" thread here.  But they gave up!!  After the first few photos there was nothing else.
> 
> Just think of all the photos people could get of the holiday decor all around WDW - it boggles the mind how many photos could be taken.  The thread would be huge.  That would be one awesome thread - IF any seasoned WDW holiday visitors would ever get it going and keep it going!!  I wonder why there is nothing like that over on the WDW side of the boards.



Gosh - that's surprising!  I would have thought that would be a massive photo thread!  I was there for 3 or 4 days just before Christmas in 2004.  We actually spent most of our trip going to the different resorts to see their gingerbread houses and decorations and we never did get over to the Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> It seems like every now and then someone will start a thread over on 'the other side' that has potential.  At one point someone started a thread about the WDW hotels and their unique decorations (which is something that we do not have at DLR, so I was eager to see what was posted).  There were a few photos posted, and I was excited at the notion that the whole thread would turn into something like our "Disney at Christmas" thread here.  But they gave up!!  After the first few photos there was nothing else.
> 
> Just think of all the photos people could get of the holiday decor all around WDW - it boggles the mind how many photos could be taken.  The thread would be huge.  That would be one awesome thread - IF any seasoned WDW holiday visitors would ever get it going and keep it going!!  I wonder why there is nothing like that over on the WDW side of the boards.



So maybe what it takes to keep a thread going on "the other side" is to have a bunch of DL DISers from "this side" post pictures from any trips we take to WDW.  Anyway just a thought.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

d1sneymom said:


> that was actually rain... lol... a lot of it!



Tuesday?  I was sitting in the rain that night.


----------



## marts35

KCmike said:


> And then there were none...



This is such a beautiful scene.  I want to check it out.  I love spots where not many people go.  Where is this one?  I have my suspicions, but I'm not quite sure....


----------



## Belle Ella

marts35 said:


> This is such a beautiful scene.  I want to check it out.  I love spots where not many people go.  Where is this one?  I have my suspicions, but I'm not quite sure....



It's the dining area at Rancho del Zocalo.


----------



## d1sneymom

Goofy_Mom said:


> Tuesday?  I was sitting in the rain that night.



yes... tuesday night... we were sitting in it too... watching the reflection of the lights on the wet pavement... it was gorgeous!


----------



## Funball

lapdwife said:


> Aww, feel better! I had that two weeks ago  I spent probably an hour in the lobby staring at the tree (and the crazy people walking through the lobby) on Sunday while the hubman was doing stuff backstage. I could have sat there all day.


 
thanks! im just super congested, i am getting better! not going to stop me from attempting to go to DL tonight though! 



lapdwife said:


> I had to  at this comment. I do the exact same thing. Well that and looking to see if one of us are in someone's photo.


 
ha ha i do that too!!!!!!!  I just have to see who wears what to the parks..   and belive me i don't understand what some people wear to disneyland park! 



dlander said:


> Flitterific - Thank you for your beautiful photos! It makes me want to cry with joy! I can hardly wait to be there in a couple of weeks. I haven't been since October and am having serious withdrawals
> 
> Funatdisney - I'm from Ventura as well! We can carpoool!
> 
> Funball - Get well soon


 

thanks dlander!!!   


anyway attempting to make it to disneyland tonight to hang with my friend smile4stamps(paula)...


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> anyway attempting to make it to disneyland tonight to hang with my friend smile4stamps(paula)...



Hope u and smile4stamps have a good time at DL tonight and looking forward to more pics Sara.


----------



## Funball

mvf-m11c said:


> Hope u and smile4stamps have a good time at DL tonight and looking forward to more pics Sara.


 

  Oh brett I am totally going to get some photos for this thread!! I have fresh new pack of batteries and I am ready to bust out some nice castle photos!!!



​


----------



## Belle Ella

I can't wait to add my own photos next week!


----------



## tksbaskets

Belle Ella said:


> I can't wait to add my own photos next week!



Me either (waiting for you to post pictures )  Have fun!


----------



## BunnieGene

I was at BBB on Tuesday... The Tangled makeover was hair and makeup only...no gown...I also don't recall seeing any holiday gowns.


----------



## KCmike

Something a little different.


----------



## Funball

KCmike said:


> Something a little different.


 


Ohh that is cute.. where is that??


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> Great shots, Mike!  NOS looks very pretty in that second photo, considering DLR has removed more than 50% of the NOS decorations this year and it is nowhere near as illuminated as it once was at night.  What was left in NOS is lovely!!
> 
> I like seeing crowd photos because I'm very interested in people.  I love to look at a big crowd scenes and see who is bundled up for the cold, who is wearing shorts (like that tall guy in the left-center of your photo), who looks like they are a couple as opposed to who is with family, who is wearing a particularly cool Disney shirt, who looks like they are having a bad day, who looks like they are having a great time, etc.  There is so much to see in crowd photos!!



I love the crowd shots as well.  It's interesting to see people enjoying themselves.  On the other hand I could sit in an airport all day and watch people go nuts too!!!


----------



## KCmike

Funball said:


> Ohh that is cute.. where is that??



Inside the Santa's Reindeer Roundup area between the reindeer and the BBQ dinner area.


----------



## spacepixie2

BunnieGene said:


> I was at BBB on Tuesday... The Tangled makeover was hair and makeup only...no gown...I also don't recall seeing any holiday gowns.



thanks for checking. I bet the hair could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Flitterific

dizneedoll said:


> NOOOOO!
> He must really be overworking those elves. Hope they get overtime pay.
> 
> 
> All of a sudden the Christmas trip crept up on me and I've got nada planned. I was so on top of Halloween but Christmas has totally slipped by me. I don't even have any dining booked and totally forgot about booking the Holiday tour which I might skip now. I have to go back about 100 pages in this thread to get caught up and prepared. I'm just excited Fantasmic will be showing. I haven't seen the new dragon yet.
> 
> I'm sure holiday treats have been discussed up and down so what does everone think the #1 Holiday treat not to miss is?



I totally know what you mean!  I was super prepared for our Halloween trip in October and then Thanksgiving came and I had nothing!  I even forgot to pack the PHs that DBF won, which were supposed to use on our blockout day so we ended up having to pay   Definitely start making a list and don't repeat what I did.

As for the night time shows, definitely be prepared for things to go wrong.  The first night we had decided to watch the fireworks and it started pouring 45 minutes before the show and continued to until the fireworks ended.  The second night, fireworks were canceled and the first showing of F! was out of commission halfway through the show.  Luckily, they were able to fix the problem by the second show but geez...talk about Murphy's Law!  



dlander said:


> Flitterific - Thank you for your beautiful photos! It makes me want to cry with joy! I can hardly wait to be there in a couple of weeks.  I haven't been since October and am having serious withdrawals:



Aww...thanks!   I just got back on Monday and I'm having some serious withdrawals myself so I totally understand what you mean.  Hopefully the boards will keep you sane for the next couple of weeks 



Sherry E said:


> Flitterific!  I can't believe your holiday trip came and went already.  Some folks' trips I can keep up with, and others I lose track of.  I totally forgot yours was happening so soon!
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful time despite the crowds!!  I've mainly heard that the parks do not clear out until after Thanksgiving weekend is over, not right after the holiday itself.  I would always expect a 4-day holiday weekend to be busy, but what I've heard is that it supposedly becomes blissfully uncrowded after that weekend ends and everyone goes back to work.  So this week I would think would be nice, based on what people have said.  And next week may be okay.  And then it's busy, busy, busy after that!!
> 
> However, it's getting to be that it's more and more crowded at times when it used to not be, while still being super-crowded at times when it's always been crowded.  Its very hard to pin down the uncrowded times now.  If last year was the busiest holiday season as a whole in 10 years, from November to early January, then the fact that you heard a CM say it was the busiest Thanksgiving in 13 years doesn't sound encouraging as far as crowds overall for 2010.  This year will probably be a busier holiday season than 2009's was, when all tolled.
> 
> Eventually, people will just get so sick of the crowds and have to stay away from DLR for a while, or go at times of year when it's not as festive.  Lord only knows what things will be like when all the work at DCA is complete.
> 
> Photobucket hates me, so I understand the issues with loading photos!  But when Photobucket starts liking you again, I can't wait to see more of your photos!!  These last ones were lovely!!!



Sherry - I can hardly believe Thanksgiving came so quickly as well!  Time seriously flew me by and I was super unprepared for my last trip.  Despite the fact that not everything went smoothly (i.e. forgetting the one-day PHs, fireworks and F! going wrong), I had a fabulous time as DLR.  It was too short IMO though 

I didn't really mind the crowds as I usually go during the holidays and long weekends but I was surprised that it was so busy.  Perhaps it was also more crowded at DL because everything at DCA seemed to be under construction.  I was very sad to see almost everything at DCA behind boards.  They are even working at the Greetings from California store...what a way to ruin a perfect picture by the CALIFORNIA letters 

Anyway, I am having better luck with Photobucket today so I will definitely post more pictures later 



d1sneymom said:


> here are a couple photos we took the week of Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now planning for trips in May and June! =)



d1sneymom - your pictures are gorgeous!  Do you mind me asking what kind of camera you used?



MattsPrincess said:


> More tree quest submissions, from the Parade-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misc. pics-



MattsPrincess - love your pictures too!


----------



## specialks

Things are coming together for our DLR Christmas time visit.  I just purchased our 5 day PH on LMT and our new Canon SD1400 IS arrived today.  Can't wait to use it on our trip.  Thanks again to everyone for all the great photos!  

d1sneymom -- did you use an iPhone for those?  And if so, did you use an app for the borders?  I am wondering if you did a photo app wash on the 2nd picture.  Thanks.


----------



## Flitterific

SPOILER ALERT for HMH ride...Here are some pictures form HMH, my favorite ride of all time at Disneyland 































I find that the room directly facing the entrance of the HM is better lit so it is easier to take pictures of the paintings in the room that stretches.




































Merry Christmas





Scary Christmas


----------



## Flitterific

More HMM pictures...


















































































Love Oogey's Holiday Trick or Treat Wheel:






Look for the ? next time...


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics of the HMH Flitterific

I'm going to miss the CALIFORNIA letters with the Candy Cane decorations. But here is a pic of the letters without any people.


----------



## d1sneymom

Flitterific said:


> d1sneymom - your pictures are gorgeous!  Do you mind me asking what kind of camera you used?
> 
> MattsPrincess - love your pictures too!





specialks said:


> d1sneymom -- did you use an iPhone for those?  And if so, did you use an app for the borders?  I am wondering if you did a photo app wash on the 2nd picture.  Thanks.



yes the first 2 pictures are from the Hipstamatic app for the Iphone.  And I am horrible at using it...  so it's my sister who is taking the pics.  it's one of the free ones you get with the app though.  I haven't bought any of the other film, lenses or flashes.  No other photo app.  I just like the look of the "old school" Disney!  

the other pictures are from my yucky old point and shoot Sony Cybershot.  I so do not recommend my camera.... my battery dies quite fast.  I wish I still had my Canon. 

here are a few more...
HMH Jack, he looks so spooky here...


----------



## amamax2

We are back from our fabulous trip - got home late last night.

Wow - so many more pages here than when I left, 

I took about 1000 pictures so will sort download, sort through, and upload the good ones....but today is  school day, lots of catching up to do since we were gone most of the week, but will get to them as soon as I can!

We had a great time, full of lots of magical moments.  Crowds extremely low Tues and Wed during the day, definitely picked up each evening.  Way too crowded for our tastes on Thurs, but there were lots of middle school bands/choral groups there that day.

Fantasyland had a power outage on Thurs - very weird to see that whole area empty.  

No Christmas popcorn buckets.

They were setting up for Candlelight Processional - my gosh, it looks GORGEOUS!!!  Lucky you who get to see that - I think it would be worth the crowds.

Special Electronica night on Wed, which actually was fun.    Electronica will be nightly beginning Dec 10.

OK. gotta get the kids up and get our day started, but will start posting pictures, hopefully, late this afternoon.

PS Forgot to add: we got to see them making the candy canes!!!

And my oldest DS wants me to tell "all the people on your DIS" that he rode TOT 13 times on Wed.  So funny, botht my boys kept asking me if I knew things because of the DIS or that I needed to tell the DIS this or that.


----------



## tksbaskets

amamax2 said:


> We are back from our fabulous trip - got home late last night.
> 
> Wow - so many more pages here than when I left,
> 
> I took about 1000 pictures so will sort download, sort through, and upload the good ones....but today is  school day, lots of catching up to do since we were gone most of the week, but will get to them as soon as I can!
> 
> We had a great time, full of lots of magical moments.  Crowds extremely low Tues and Wed during the day, definitely picked up each evening.  Way too crowded for our tastes on Thurs, but there were lots of middle school bands/choral groups there that day.
> 
> Fantasyland had a power outage on Thurs - very weird to see that whole area empty.
> 
> No Christmas popcorn buckets.
> 
> They were setting up for Candlelight Processional - my gosh, it looks GORGEOUS!!!  Lucky you who get to see that - I think it would be worth the crowds.
> 
> Special Electronica night on Wed, which actually was fun.    Electronica will be nightly beginning Dec 10.
> 
> OK. gotta get the kids up and get our day started, but will start posting pictures, hopefully, late this afternoon.
> 
> PS Forgot to add: we got to see them making the candy canes!!!
> 
> And my oldest DS wants me to tell "all the people on your DIS" that he rode TOT 13 times on Wed.  So funny, botht my boys kept asking me if I knew things because of the DIS or that I needed to tell the DIS this or that.



Tell your DS that he ROCKS!  My guys always say similar things "did you find where to stand for the parade in the DIS boards?"  They KNOW that is why I take pictures of the food. 

Glad you had fun and I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Sherry E

Heymy said:


> If you love peppermint, you must try it!  I thought it'd be overload...but boy did I enjoy it.  I spent a whole evening taking bites and it's the one thing I've been itching to have again this year!!



Heymy - So you think I should give the fudge a try, huh?  It's not overkill?  I do enjoy peppermint.  I've seen it in the past and just didn't stop to really look at it.  Maybe I will reconsider.  I'll go have another close-up look at it.



Disgram23kids said:


> Sherry - Thanks for the info on the Photopass Photographers and Santas.  We leave a week from tonight flying into SNA.  We're getting really excited.  Surprisingly, my teenage granddaugthers want to see Santa.  Last year, they told me they were too old so they didn't go with Dad when he took the youngest to see Santa and get photos.  Last night my oldest granddaughter called and asked if we could get the Santa Hats with the Mickey ears for the photo with Santa.  I was shocked.  I reminded her that last year she said she was too old.  She said they all talked it over and thought it would be cool to get photos with Santa because after all - everyone is a kid at Disneyland - right???     Guess we'll be getting those hats and heading  over to see Santa at one of the locations.



Disgram23kids - Keep in mind, things can always change at Disneyland.  I think there will be a PhotoPass person at the Round-Up with Santa.  I know I have heard of folks getting their PhotoPass pictures taken by a PP person at the Round-Up in the past, but I never trust Disney to stick with certain things.  I always expect they will switch things up.  If Santa seems to be missing from the Round-Up location, just make sure to catch him over at the GCH in the evenings, where there will, for sure, be a PP person.

You're right - everyone is a kid at Disneyland!  It sounds like you have a wonderful, magical trip in store!



Goofy_Mom said:


> Yes I did get one.  It is a Santa Mickey mug.  It doesn't hold a lot of volume but it is microwavable and dishwasher safe.  The hat comes over to make the handle.  When I get a chance, I'll get a picture of it (all nice and clean) and post it.




Goofy_Mom - Can't wait to  see the photo of the demitasse Santa Mickey!!





d1sneymom said:


> here are a couple photos we took the week of Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now planning for trips in May and June! =)



Cool pictures, d1sneymom!  Love the kind of vintage look of the ones with the borders.





MattsPrincess said:


> More tree quest submissions, from the Parade-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misc. pics-



Excellent Tree Quest entries, MattsPrincess!!  And I absolutely adore those last two photos - the one of Mickey in his holiday band gear (it's such a happy photo) and the close-up of the poinsettias with the dew drops sprinkled on them (at least it looks like there might be a couple of dew drops)!!  That is just lovely!




LisaCat said:


> Gosh - that's surprising!  I would have thought that would be a massive photo thread!  I was there for 3 or 4 days just before Christmas in 2004.  We actually spent most of our trip going to the different resorts to see their gingerbread houses and decorations and we never did get over to the Wilderness Lodge!



LisaCat - I know!!  I would assume there would be one or two or three Christmas-only superthreads on the WDW side of the DIS, but the threads move so fast over there that maybe no one really wants to invest the time?  Or maybe there have been threads and I've just missed them?  The resorts alone are an attraction during the holidays.  Building these threads and making them great sort of takes a bit of nurturing.  You need a good core group of people to contribute photos and information from the beginning - even when things are slow and the thread isn't getting that much activity.  You have to bump the threads when they start to disappear, and try to sprinkle in photos when you can, but also provide lots of good information in between photos.  You kind of have to build a following and get people to see that they can come to the thread to ask questions and get familiar with things.  Eventually, people will notice and then the threads take off, and then lots of other folks begin contributing too.  I can only guess that this is hard to finesse over in the WDW section because there are just soooo many new threads all the time, pushing all the other threads out of the way every second!




funatdisney said:


> So maybe what it takes to keep a thread going on "the other side" is to have a bunch of DL DISers from "this side" post pictures from any trips we take to WDW.  Anyway just a thought.



I think so, Liza.  I think it probably requires much more 'work' to keep the threads on the WDW side of the board visible because they disappear FAST. But if anyone is going to be able to get a Christmas-only thread going on that side of the DIS, it would probably have to be any of our DLR DIS'ers who have also been to WDW for the holidays and have photos to share.




KCmike said:


> Something a little different.



Love that picture!  That's one of those little hidden details/gems that many people most likely overlook.  Wow - I know it's been said before, but you covered a lot of ground in your short holiday trip to DLR, Mike!!  You must have been snapping away the whole time. 




KCmike said:


> I love the crowd shots as well.  It's interesting to see people enjoying themselves.  On the other hand I could sit in an airport all day and watch people go nuts too!!!



Oh yes - definitely, Mike.  It can be equally entertaining to see people having great fun, and going nuts, panicking or being ridiculous too!!  The one thing I don't like is to see sad people.  I don't mind watching angry people or obnoxious people (from afar,as long as they stay away from me), but I hate hate hate seeing people who look sad, whether it be kids or senior citizens or anyone in between.  I hate seeing people sad and I hate seeing them cry.  I feel like I want to go up and hug them!!




Flitterific said:


> Sherry - I can hardly believe Thanksgiving came so quickly as well!  Time seriously flew me by and I was super unprepared for my last trip.  Despite the fact that not everything went smoothly (i.e. forgetting the one-day PHs, fireworks and F! going wrong), I had a fabulous time as DLR.  It was too short IMO though
> 
> I didn't really mind the crowds as I usually go during the holidays and long weekends but I was surprised that it was so busy.  Perhaps it was also more crowded at DL because everything at DCA seemed to be under construction.  I was very sad to see almost everything at DCA behind boards.  They are even working at the Greetings from California store...what a way to ruin a perfect picture by the CALIFORNIA letters
> 
> Anyway, I am having better luck with Photobucket today so I will definitely post more pictures later



Flitterific - you're right.  This is the last chance ever to get photos of the candy cane CALIFORNIA letters, and yet the picture is ruined by the big mess at Greetings!  I will still go into DCA because I can't miss TSMM, Soarin' or Monsters, Inc.  Also, I want to visit A Bug's Land.  But I am bracing myself for the construction everywhere.  It's a small park to begin with, so when they undergo these massive projects, it eats up major sections of that park.

I'm looking forward to seeing the next batch of photos.




mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pics of the HMH Flitterific
> 
> I'm going to miss the CALIFORNIA letters with the Candy Cane decorations. But here is a pic of the letters without any people.



I love that picture, Bret.  I love the rain-soaked ground and the empty Esplanade, and the candy cane letters.  The only thing I could do without is that stupid tarp or plastic covering over the construction in the background!!  




amamax2 said:


> We are back from our fabulous trip - got home late last night.
> 
> Wow - so many more pages here than when I left,
> 
> I took about 1000 pictures so will sort download, sort through, and upload the good ones....but today is  school day, lots of catching up to do since we were gone most of the week, but will get to them as soon as I can!
> 
> We had a great time, full of lots of magical moments.  Crowds extremely low Tues and Wed during the day, definitely picked up each evening.  Way too crowded for our tastes on Thurs, but there were lots of middle school bands/choral groups there that day.
> 
> Fantasyland had a power outage on Thurs - very weird to see that whole area empty.
> 
> No Christmas popcorn buckets.
> 
> They were setting up for Candlelight Processional - my gosh, it looks GORGEOUS!!!  Lucky you who get to see that - I think it would be worth the crowds.
> 
> Special Electronica night on Wed, which actually was fun.    Electronica will be nightly beginning Dec 10.
> 
> OK. gotta get the kids up and get our day started, but will start posting pictures, hopefully, late this afternoon.
> 
> PS Forgot to add: we got to see them making the candy canes!!!
> 
> And my oldest DS wants me to tell "all the people on your DIS" that he rode TOT 13 times on Wed.  So funny, botht my boys kept asking me if I knew things because of the DIS or that I needed to tell the DIS this or that.



amamax2 - Yay!  You're back!!  I know that means we can all hunker down and get ready for some Tree Quest and Wreath Quest entries!!

Your DS rode ToT 13 times in one day?  Yikes!!  I'm not even sure if I could ride one of my favorites 13 times in one day.  Wow!  That takes some determination!!

I bet the Candlelight Processional is gorgeous and moving and all of that.  I would like to see it at some point, despite the crowds.  I think it would especially nice against the backdrop of Main Street.  I don't think it will be as nice if the CP moves to DCA.

Sounds like it was an awesome trip!!  It didn't seem like you were missing from this thread for that long - time really flies!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

During Thanksgiving week there was a photopass guy with Santa.  I'll share as soon as my CD comes in.


----------



## mvf-m11c

amamax2 said:


> We are back from our fabulous trip - got home late last night.
> 
> Wow - so many more pages here than when I left,
> 
> I took about 1000 pictures so will sort download, sort through, and upload the good ones....but today is  school day, lots of catching up to do since we were gone most of the week, but will get to them as soon as I can!
> 
> We had a great time, full of lots of magical moments.  Crowds extremely low Tues and Wed during the day, definitely picked up each evening.  Way too crowded for our tastes on Thurs, but there were lots of middle school bands/choral groups there that day.
> 
> Fantasyland had a power outage on Thurs - very weird to see that whole area empty.
> 
> No Christmas popcorn buckets.
> 
> They were setting up for Candlelight Processional - my gosh, it looks GORGEOUS!!!  Lucky you who get to see that - I think it would be worth the crowds.
> 
> Special Electronica night on Wed, which actually was fun.    Electronica will be nightly beginning Dec 10.
> 
> OK. gotta get the kids up and get our day started, but will start posting pictures, hopefully, late this afternoon.
> 
> PS Forgot to add: we got to see them making the candy canes!!!
> 
> And my oldest DS wants me to tell "all the people on your DIS" that he rode TOT 13 times on Wed.  So funny, botht my boys kept asking me if I knew things because of the DIS or that I needed to tell the DIS this or that.



Looks like you had a great time amamax2. Can't wait to see your pictures during your trip. 

Wow, your DS rode ToT 13 times. That is crazy, but with a shorter line and different ride experience on ToT it does make sense.


----------



## funatdisney

Bret, I love your shot of the Candy Cane Californian letters, too. What a great time to take it when it is raining (it is raining right?) Doesn't rain very often here.

We leave tonight. I can't believe that I'm going to be on IASW tonight. We will arrive at DL at about 10pm to close it down. It will be nice to arrive at the park at night. Nothing like DL at Christmas at night.

I'll take more pictures and hopefully get some of the shots I missed last week. Checked the weather and looks like no rain. Yeah!

Liza


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Bret, I love your shot of the Candy Cane Californian letters, too. What a great time to take it when it is raining (it is raining right?) Doesn't rain very often here.
> 
> We leave tonight. I can't believe that I'm going to be on IASW tonight. We will arrive at DL at about 10pm to close it down. It will be nice to arrive at the park at night. Nothing like DL at Christmas at night.
> 
> I'll take more pictures and hopefully get some of the shots I missed last week.
> 
> Liza



When I was there in November, it was on Saturday morning Nov. 19 at 7:00am in the morning when I was having my character breakfast at Minnie and Friends. It was raining in the morning and there were barely any people right by the candy cane letters.

Have a great time tonight at DL. Hope the line is short for IASWH. 

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Flitterific

d1sneymom said:


> yes the first 2 pictures are from the Hipstamatic app for the Iphone.  And I am horrible at using it...  so it's my sister who is taking the pics.  it's one of the free ones you get with the app though.  I haven't bought any of the other film, lenses or flashes.  No other photo app.  I just like the look of the "old school" Disney!
> 
> the other pictures are from my yucky old point and shoot Sony Cybershot.  I so do not recommend my camera.... my battery dies quite fast.  I wish I still had my Canon.
> 
> here are a few more...
> HMH Jack, he looks so spooky here...



Wow...I don't have an iPhone (I have a HTC Hero) and the pictures can be hit or miss.  I also have an app that allows me to take pictures with various frames and photo effects but I haven't experimented much with it.  Anyway, what an awesome picture of Jack you have there! 



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pics of the HMH Flitterific
> 
> I'm going to miss the CALIFORNIA letters with the Candy Cane decorations. But here is a pic of the letters without any people.



Thanks Bret!  I also love your picture of the CALIFORNIA letters.  I was never up early enough to get one of the letters with no one around but I was able to capture the letters at night when it was relatively empty there (I will look for the picture later and share it )



amamax2 said:


> We are back from our fabulous trip - got home late last night.
> 
> Wow - so many more pages here than when I left,
> 
> I took about 1000 pictures so will sort download, sort through, and upload the good ones....but today is  school day, lots of catching up to do since we were gone most of the week, but will get to them as soon as I can!
> 
> We had a great time, full of lots of magical moments.  Crowds extremely low Tues and Wed during the day, definitely picked up each evening.  Way too crowded for our tastes on Thurs, but there were lots of middle school bands/choral groups there that day.



Welcome back, amamax!  I am glad to hear that you had an awesome time and cannot wait to see your pictures!


----------



## marts35

I may have missed a post, but I'm sure someone here knows because you are all so DisneySmart  What day or days do the hand-made Candy Canes get made?  Where do you go to get them?  How early do you have to be there?  I don't know how I have missed them on past trips, but it may just be because I'm new to the Boards and didn't have all this wonderful info
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Funball

..so as if my life could not get worse!!!! I think this xmas is not going to be VERY merry for me.

Last night when hanging with Paula(smile4stamps) I was taking photos for this thread, and um all the sudden my BRAND NEW camera, my Nikon L22, stopped zooming!!!!!!!!!! It just will not zoom in or out! So I called Nikon, they had me send it back its under warranty still and I sent it in this morning I hope they can fix it or give me a new one free of charge either way I am soo bummed no camera for 7-10 business days.. I feel lost and empty with out my camera!! Anyhow I have some photos of the GCH tree.. santa was there last night. The tree is gorgeous!


----------



## funatdisney

Oh my Sara, that is just tragic! To be without a camera this time of year is just awful . I hope it works out for you.


----------



## tksbaskets

Funball said:


> ..so as if my life could not get worse!!!! I think this xmas is not going to be VERY merry for me.
> 
> Last night when hanging with Paula(smile4stamps) I was taking photos for this thread, and um all the sudden my BRAND NEW camera, my Nikon L22, stopped zooming!!!!!!!!!! It just will not zoom in or out! So I called Nikon, they had me send it back its under warranty still and I sent it in this morning I hope they can fix it or give me a new one free of charge either way I am soo bummed no camera for 7-10 business days.. I feel lost and empty with out my camera!! Anyhow I have some photos of the GCH tree.. santa was there last night. The tree is gorgeous!



What a bummer~~ 

 I found myself without a camera one trip to WDW (on business and didn't think I'd go to WDW - HA)  I purchased an Olympus waterproof digital.  My rationale was that it could be used at the beach, on excursions while cruising, and could be dropped from 8ft and still be OK (not that I've tried that) so my boys could take it on senior trips.

Having a second camera rescued our Adventures by Disney trip a couple of years ago when my beloved Canon Rebel Digital up and died right before we went on a hike in the Grand Tetons.

Now I never travel without the back up camera and charger.  Perhaps an early Christmas present for yourself?


----------



## KCmike

Funball said:


> ..so as if my life could not get worse!!!! I think this xmas is not going to be VERY merry for me.
> 
> Last night when hanging with Paula(smile4stamps) I was taking photos for this thread, and um all the sudden my BRAND NEW camera, my Nikon L22, stopped zooming!!!!!!!!!! It just will not zoom in or out! So I called Nikon, they had me send it back its under warranty still and I sent it in this morning I hope they can fix it or give me a new one free of charge either way I am soo bummed no camera for 7-10 business days.. I feel lost and empty with out my camera!! Anyhow I have some photos of the GCH tree.. santa was there last night. The tree is gorgeous!



You haven't had it very long, right?  I wonder if you could just exchange it where you bought it instead?


----------



## KCmike

Elvis Billy decked out in green for the holidays.  It was fun to hear them perform Christmas songs with their usual stuff.


----------



## funatdisney

Oh he is sooo cute in his holiday outfit. He's my favorite.


----------



## Funball

Yeah I just got it. Like in September right before skiingfast made his trip here to see me!! I cant take it back to where I bought it, I had to send it to Nikon to fix it . its still under warranty! And no I cant just get a backup, I love that camera.. this is just a minor set back..i will just have to deal with no camera for a few days!! luckly the place i sent it to was REALLY close, like in van nuys or something to get it fixed.. and with it under warranty i sure hope they fix it and get it back to me soon!!!!!


----------



## amamax2

Ok, I'm finally able to get on the computer - my kids needed it most of the day...pictures are downloaded from my cameras (yes plural, I took THREE), but not sorted and uploaded, so tomorrow will be the earliest for pictures...sorry.

Finally made it through all the pages on this board I missed - I was able to sneak on for a few minutes one night at the hotel - but still there were about 12 pages I missed.

First, GREAT pictures everyone!!!  Even though I was just there, I love seeing them.

Second, gotta reply to some of these:



funatdisney said:


> While at DL last Sunday, I had lots of time to shop and take pictures. While shopping in the Emporium, I saw this throw blanket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





mvf-m11c said:


> I bought that blanket at the Disney Showcase store and it was so nice that I can't refuse to buy.



I did see these two posts and thank you so much Bret and funatdisney!  We were all set to buy the "tapestry" one, then I saw your posts and told my Dh, "There's another blanket that is supposed to be really soft."  So we found it and it was so much nicer and ended up buying it.  Unlike funatdisney's experience, though, our CM added up all the receipts to make sure we had spent enough.  



Sherry E said:


> Disgram23kids - I'm not sure if anyone answered you.  Even though I have not met the Santa at the Round-Up yet (that's on the agenda for this year), as far as I know, there IS a PhotoPass person there with him, just as there is a PhotoPass person at the Grand Californian Hotel with Santa.  But Santa takes breaks from all of his posts, so you have to be sure to time it so that he is there when you get there.
> 
> I think the Santa in California Adventure also has a PhotoPass person.



Definitely Photopass Photographers at Reindeer Round-up, GCH, and Paradise Pier.  In fact, there were literally TONS of PP all over the parks this time, many with nothing to do.  At the Santa at Paradise Pier, there is one in the gazebo with Santa and at least two outside by the tree.




> Woo hoo!!  Can't wait to see the tour cookie photo side by side or right before/after the Marceline's cookie photo!!!  I know that at least one or two other DIS'ers have seen the cookies sold in the candy stores and agreed that they are smaller than they used to be in the last couple of years.  It's just a matter of how much smaller they are (or aren't) than the tour cookie that is the true mystery!!  Maybe the tour cookie just _appears_ bigger than the 'general public' cookie!  The mystery must be solved!!



I know PBXScuba is getting side by side pictures, so I won;t post pictures, but just to add from what we saw:  at the bakeries is a huge gingerbread man - at least 8 inches - but my DH didn't like it too much.  It was very dry except in the middle.  We did see the smaller one with the chocolate mickey ears at the coffee place on Main St - literally only about maybe 4 inches?



LisaCat said:


> Gosh - that's surprising!  I would have thought that would be a massive photo thread!  I was there for 3 or 4 days just before Christmas in 2004.  We actually spent most of our trip going to the different resorts to see their gingerbread houses and decorations and we never did get over to the Wilderness Lodge!



OK, just had to give my 2 cents re: the WDW "side"and threads:  I really am not trying to insult anyone on this "side" of the boards, but IMHO, the reason is they spend most of their time being nasty to each other over there.  I spent many, many months there (it's how I discovered the DIS!!!) planning our WDW trip last fall, and still find myself compelled to check certain threads, and except for the Creative DISign people (who are FABULOUS), many of the regular contributors just want to cut each other down.  It truly is a different place over here, where everyone honestly wants to help each other and everyone have the best possible time.  A lot of credit goes to the moderators, like Sherry, who nip things in the bud quickly. Over there, I am AMAZED at what the mods let stand.



Sherry E said:


> Your DS rode ToT 13 times in one day?  Yikes!!  I'm not even sure if I could ride one of my favorites 13 times in one day.  Wow!  That takes some determination!!
> 
> Wow, your DS rode ToT 13 times. That is crazy, but with a shorter line and different ride experience on ToT it does make sense.



Yes, he and my DH did indeed ride 13 times in one day.  He set that as a goal for this trip.  That day the crowds were nil..in fact, they rode it 7 times in about an hour and a half...my DH timed each trip and said the shortest was only 8 min!  They did 5 times in a about an hour, then only got to go once in 30 min, then the last time the 7 times.  My other DS and I did the Animation Academy whille they rode - our goal was to do all our favorite charcaters - s we did it 5 times (was supposed to be 6 but they switched up the schedule at one point).



marts35 said:


> I may have missed a post, but I'm sure someone here knows because you are all so DisneySmart  What day or days do the hand-made Candy Canes get made?  Where do you go to get them?  How early do you have to be there?  I don't know how I have missed them on past trips, but it may just be because I'm new to the Boards and didn't have all this wonderful infoThanks in advance!



I don't have the information about dates right at hand, but to answer your other questions:  they make them at the Candy Palace on Main Street.  If you hope to BUY a candy cane, on the days where it is a Magic Morning, you need to have that ability.  (If you do not have Magic Morning entry, forget about buying them.  Really.)  Line up outside the gates EARLY (I heard one to two hours).  Be one of the first people to line up at the Candy Palace as soon as they let you in.  They had out the tickets first come, first serve.  They go fast.  They will tell you a time that you can come back to pick up your candy canes (for the first batch, I think they were ready about 11 am).   Then you can hang out and watch them being made - soooooo cool!  It takes about two hours from start to finish.  I have lots of pictures to post later.  If you didn't get a ticket to buy them, between 3:30 - 4 they will sell any that did not get picked up...but they were telling EVERYONE that and also said they rarely have any left at that time.  We forgot to go back, so I do not know if any were available on Tues.



Funball said:


> . I was taking photos for this thread, and um all the sudden my BRAND NEW camera, my Nikon L22, stopped zooming!!!!!!!!!!



OH NO!!!  Sara, you must get that camera fixed - you take such wonderful pictures and we need them on this thread!

OK, gotta eat dinner.  I will work on uploading pictures to Photobucket tonight and hopefully be ready to post some tomorrow.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## marts35

> I don't have the information about dates right at hand, but to answer your other questions: they make them at the Candy Palace on Main Street. If you hope to BUY a candy cane, on the days where it is a Magic Morning, you need to have that ability. (If you do not have Magic Morning entry, forget about buying them. Really.) Line up outside the gates EARLY (I heard one to two hours). Be one of the first people to line up at the Candy Palace as soon as they let you in. They had out the tickets first come, first serve. They go fast. They will tell you a time that you can come back to pick up your candy canes (for the first batch, I think they were ready about 11 am). Then you can hang out and watch them being made - soooooo cool! It takes about two hours from start to finish. I have lots of pictures to post later. If you didn't get a ticket to buy them, between 3:30 - 4 they will sell any that did not get picked up...but they were telling EVERYONE that and also said they rarely have any left at that time. We forgot to go back, so I do not know if any were available on Tues.



Thanks amamax2 for all the info.  We're going to try to get some


----------



## Belle Ella

Hm. All you Holiday friends, if you had only one Disney day during the Holidays, what would be your must sees? I'm trying to figure out some things we'll be doing on our only DL day together. I'm thinking we'll try and see the fireworks from the Hub rather than BTMRR that we discovered back in September. But other than that I'm stuck on our must do's.

So excited this trip will still happen. My car was stolen again and I was begining to think it wasn't going to be possible!


----------



## Flitterific

Some pictures of IASWH


----------



## Flitterific

If you listen carefully, you'll hear them singing: "Jingle shells, jingle shells, jingle all the way..."


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> Hm. All you Holiday friends, if you had only one Disney day during the Holidays, what would be your must sees? I'm trying to figure out some things we'll be doing on our only DL day together. I'm thinking we'll try and see the fireworks from the Hub rather than BTMRR that we discovered back in September. But other than that I'm stuck on our must do's.
> 
> So excited this trip will still happen. My car was stolen again and I was begining to think it wasn't going to be possible!



Oh Belle Ella!  I cannot believe your car was taken AGAIN!  That is just terrible!  I am so sorry.  

As far as must sees....it is all so beautiful, I don't know what to tell you.  I know it will just be magical since you will be there with Jason.  Get pictures by the Candy Cane letters....and in the Angel Courtyard at NOS.....we rode the Matterhorn at sunset the one night - so amazing.


----------



## amamax2

So, originally I was not going to do the Wreath Quest...I was definitely doing the Tree Quest plus I had a whole list of other pictures I wanted to get.  But once I got there, I couldn't help but take some pictures of wreaths.  

From the Candlelight Processional set-up:








Inside the DLH (Dreams tower?  The one with the Main Check-In desk):








Outside the DLH - this wreath is enormous - bigger than a person - and gorgeous.  I meant to go back in the daytime to get a better picture, but never made it.







Inside a shop - can't remember which one now....looking at other pictures around it, this may be the Gibson Girl Ice Cream shop.







Blue Ribbon Bakery:








The store by Grizzly River Rapids:








Inside the Paradise Pier hotel:


----------



## AttilaTheHun

A second camera is a good idea.  I have finally decided to buy the Nikon Coolpix p100.  I will compare their prices at Best Buy and Frys.  I will still bring my old Canon with some extra rolls of film in case my new camera should act up while we are down there.  Thanks for the advice.






QUOTE=tksbaskets;39133047]What a bummer~~ 

 I found myself without a camera one trip to WDW (on business and didn't think I'd go to WDW - HA)  I purchased an Olympus waterproof digital.  My rationale was that it could be used at the beach, on excursions while cruising, and could be dropped from 8ft and still be OK (not that I've tried that) so my boys could take it on senior trips.

Having a second camera rescued our Adventures by Disney trip a couple of years ago when my beloved Canon Rebel Digital up and died right before we went on a hike in the Grand Tetons.

Now I never travel without the back up camera and charger.  Perhaps an early Christmas present for yourself?[/QUOTE]


----------



## MinnieMama09

Love seeing all the pics of IASW...never have seen it during the holidays!  Getting a litttle giddy with excitement...we leave exactly 1 week from today!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Belle Ella said:


> Hm. All you Holiday friends, if you had only one Disney day during the Holidays, what would be your must sees? I'm trying to figure out some things we'll be doing on our only DL day together. I'm thinking we'll try and see the fireworks from the Hub rather than BTMRR that we discovered back in September. But other than that I'm stuck on our must do's.
> 
> So excited this trip will still happen. My car was stolen again and I was begining to think it wasn't going to be possible!



Take a stroll throgh NOS day or night.  Even thought they removed the overhead garland, it's still beautiful in there.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> ...Second, gotta reply to some of these:
> 
> Definitely Photopass Photographers at Reindeer Round-up, GCH, and Paradise Pier.  In fact, there were literally TONS of PP all over the parks this time, many with nothing to do.  At the Santa at Paradise Pier, there is one in the gazebo with Santa and at least two outside by the tree.
> 
> I know PBXScuba is getting side by side pictures, so I won;t post pictures, but just to add from what we saw:  at the bakeries is a huge gingerbread man - at least 8 inches - but my DH didn't like it too much.  It was very dry except in the middle.  We did see the smaller one with the chocolate mickey ears at the coffee place on Main St - literally only about maybe 4 inches?
> 
> OK, just had to give my 2 cents re: the WDW "side"and threads:  I really am not trying to insult anyone on this "side" of the boards, but IMHO, the reason is they spend most of their time being nasty to each other over there.  I spent many, many months there (it's how I discovered the DIS!!!) planning our WDW trip last fall, and still find myself compelled to check certain threads, and except for the Creative DISign people (who are FABULOUS), many of the regular contributors just want to cut each other down.  It truly is a different place over here, where everyone honestly wants to help each other and everyone have the best possible time.  A lot of credit goes to the moderators, like Sherry, who nip things in the bud quickly. Over there, I am AMAZED at what the mods let stand.



Just to clarify (because I don't want anyone to get confused) - when you say there were PhotoPass people with Santa at Paradise Pier, you mean in DCA, correct?  Not at The Paradise Pier Hotel.  There never are any PP people at the hotel, sadly, even though there IS a Santa at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  The GCH gets the honor of being the only hotel of the 3 DLR hotels that has a PhotoPass person with Santa.  

Is the huge cookie you saw in the bakeries a cookie with ears?  If all goes as planned, PBXscuba is specifically posting a photo of the holiday tour cookie with ears, along with a photo of the cookie with ears that is sold in Marceline's - that was what I really want to see.  I am using Marceline's as the focal point because that's where I bought my larger gingerbread men with ears 2 years ago, and that's where I saw the smaller, narrower versions of the cookie only a few weeks ago - evidence that they had clearly shrunk!  Since MattsPrincess already posted a photo of the cookie from this year's holiday tour, I can see that the tour version of the cookie appears to be the same size of the 'old version' that used to be sold in Marceline's, just with different colored buttons and ears.  But given that I saw a smaller version of the 'general public' cookie in Marceline's this year, I want to see them back to back or side by side so I can see the difference right there in front of me!  Mainly I am curious about whether the tour people are getting the larger cookies specifically because they are paying for the tour.

And it's only the cookies with the ears that I am interested in for this mystery - not the cookies without ears.

Thanks for the compliment about nipping things in the bud quickly over on this side of the board.  Part of it is that it's a smaller section over here, so it's easier to keep an eye on.  Its huge over on the WDW side of things, and much harder to keep track of.  While we mods can't be on here 24 hours a day, covering every inch of the DLR forums and sub-forums, when we are on here, if we see something obviously getting out of hand, it needs to end.  I, personally, don't like a lot of nonsense - and when the disagreements start to get too 'grade school-ish,' I will come in and say or do something.  Also, insults and extra harsh statements are not acceptable...which most folks know, and yet some try to get away with it anyway!!  And I know Mary Jo and Judy will jump in very quickly if they see things are getting out of hand.  We like it to be a nice, pleasant, welcoming atmosphere on this side of the board!  Not an all-out brawl!




amamax2 said:


> So, originally I was not going to do the Wreath Quest...I was definitely doing the Tree Quest plus I had a whole list of other pictures I wanted to get.  But once I got there, I couldn't help but take some pictures of wreaths.
> 
> From the Candlelight Processional set-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the DLH (Dreams tower?  The one with the Main Check-In desk):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the DLH - this wreath is enormous - bigger than a person - and gorgeous.  I meant to go back in the daytime to get a better picture, but never made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a shop - can't remember which one now....looking at other pictures around it, this may be the Gibson Girl Ice Cream shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Ribbon Bakery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The store by Grizzly River Rapids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Paradise Pier hotel:



Why on earth wouldn't you have participated in Wreath Quest?  You can practically stumble upon wreaths everywhere in DLR - they can't be avoided.  I think there may be more wreaths than trees!  Thank goodness you came to your senses!  And what nice pictures you took!

The huge wreath at the DLH that you said you wanted a daytime photo of but never got - it actually looks better at night in your photo.  I posted a daytime photo of that same exact wreath from last year (probably early in this thread), and it is very hard to get a daytime photo of it without your reflection being in it.  I tried standing head-on.  I tried it from angles.  I tried all kinds of things - and every shot had a reflection in it, which detracted from the beauty of the wreath.  So I think you got the best photo, because at night, you can't see a reflection - or at least not as much of one!!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Just to clarify (because I don't want anyone to get confused) - when you say there were PhotoPass people with Santa at Paradise Pier, you mean in DCA, correct?  Not at The Paradise Pier Hotel.



Yes, Sherry, I'm sorry, my wording WAS confusing!  It was late, I was in a hurry....I did mean in DCA.



> Is the huge cookie you saw in the bakeries a cookie with ears?  If all goes as planned, PBXscuba is specifically posting a photo of the holiday tour cookie with ears, along with a photo of the cookie with ears that is sold in Marceline's - that was what I really want to see.
> 
> And it's only the cookies with the ears that I am interested in for this mystery - not the cookies without ears.



No, the huge cookie did not have ears.  And it didn't taste good.  Wish we hadn't been interested in it, either.  



> Thanks for the compliment about nipping things in the bud quickly over on this side of the board.  Also, insults and extra harsh statements are not acceptable...And I know Mary Jo and Judy will jump in very quickly if they see things are getting out of hand.  We like it to be a nice, pleasant, welcoming atmosphere on this side of the board!  Not an all-out brawl!


  And we thank you for it!  I do understand that the other side is larger; I am just always so surprised at what the mods let stand over there - really way beyond "not acceptable."  And it is usually the same few posters - I would think they should be banned...



> Why on earth wouldn't you have participated in Wreath Quest?


   I know, I know...It's just I had a huge list of pictures I wanted to take, and I DID want to spend *some* time with my family.


----------



## amamax2

Why I love this thread and this board:  you find out the many wonderful secrets and tips that just add that extra oomph to your trip.  Case in point:

I didn't even know that Disneyland made candy canes at the Holiday Season until it was mentioned on this board.  I watched the Food Network special on YouTube, and thought how awesome to see that in person.  Really something different and unusual.  But, I knew it wouldn't happen.  When planning a trip, we always chose low crowds over everything else, which means we miss all the special extras.  And that's OK.

However, when the dates were released for this year's candy cane making, I realized one of them was during our trip!  I couldn't believe I might get the opportunity to see it.  I quickly started calculating how I could also fit this in to _*all*_ the other things we had planned.  And could I talk my family into either doing all that was necessary to see this (from all reports, it sounded like you had to spend a lot of time waiting, with a huge crowd, in the hopes of maybe seeing something) or spending even more time apart on what was to probably be our last trip at Christmas time for years to come?

Luckily, I have the most amazing family...I casually mentioned it, and they were immediately on board with doing what we needed to see it.

We did not have access to Magic Morning, so knew there was no hope of actually BUYING a candy cane, but that was fine, I really wanted to just see them being made.  We got to the gates about 8:45 for a 9 a.m. entrance, and I practically ran down Main Street.   There wasn’t really anyone outside of the Candy Palace and my heart sank: it wasn’t happening today after all.    But, when I arrived at the window, there was the sign:







All the tickets had been given out (my DH asked, and the CM said within 5 min they were gone).   While I have read reports that they hand the tickets out at different times for each batch, this day all the tickets for the WHOLE day were handed out in those five minutes.  I do not know how many batches were made this day.

I got a spot right in front of the outside window and stayed there for probably 30 min, then moved  to the inside window for another 20 min or so.  The inside window was very crowded with people, whereas the outside, not so much, and I think was actually the better vantage point for most of the operation (until the y actually roll the canes).   Most visitors did not seem to know this was happening, saw this sign, watched for a few minutes, then left when they found out they couldn’t get any candy canes.  There were really only a handful of die hards like me who wanted to see it all.






I really think they need a different sign - the poor CM had to answer hundreds of times that all the tickets were gone.

By the time I got there, they had already mixed and cooked the ingredients, and were now kneading the mixture.  This actually worked out well, as I probably would not have wanted to spend time watching them measure out and cook the ingredients.  I was there about an hour and read that the whole thing takes about 2 hours, so one hour watching sugar and syrup cook probably explains why there were not a lot of people crowding the outside window, lol.








Kneading in the red and green food coloring:







Pulling the mixture till it turned white:






Adding in the peppermint extract (you can see in this picture the huge crowds at the inside window.  At the outside window it fluctuated between one and two deep):






He then kneaded the candy some more and formed it into a huge rectangular block.






While the pulling and shaping was happening, another CM rolled the colored portions into strips: the red was made into both wide strips and narrow; the green just narrow.  Notice they are kept by this heater to keep them pliable.






Wrapping the colored pieces on the white block:












_*Continued in next post*_


----------



## amamax2

After all the pieces were put together, the CM began stretching it so that they could roll it into the canes.





















They had a production line going: one pulled, another rolled.



















Then a snip of the proper length - all done by eye:








Waiting to get the cane:







This CM weighed the cane, then shaped it on the hook.  Each one was perfect and exactly the same.













Then it was brought to the table where dividers were places.  At this point, the cane is still pliable.














I popped by a bit later and they were wrapping them up - I think it was about 11 a.m. by now.






Overall, this was a very cool thing to see and well worth the effort.  The CM did tell people that any candy canes not purchased by ticket holders would be available between 3:30 - 4 p.m., but that it was rare to have available at that time (although some have reported on this board that they were able to get one at that point).


----------



## Funball

i finally got a photo of the tree.... this is however taken with out zoom cause my camera as you know stopped zooming.. and it is now at the factory in van nuys being fixed..


----------



## Funball




----------



## JennyN

Thanks amamax2 for the wonderful photos of the candy cane making. I'm sure I wouldn't have the patience to stand there and watch for a whole hour, so the photos of the process were wonderful. I didn't realize the candy canes were so big, for some reason I pictured them smaller. So glad you had a chance to see this and share it with all of us.


----------



## amamax2

Thanks JennyN!

It really didn't feel like an hour - the whole thing went quickly and was so interesting, plus lots of fun people to talk to as we watched.  The main part of it took about 30 min; many people left as soon as the first candy cane was finished.  But I wanted to get pictures from a different angle, plus my family had left part-way through and re-joined me just as I went inside the Candy Palace, so we ended up the extra 20 min or so.

I hesitated to put up so many pictures so am especially happy that you appreciated them!


----------



## amamax2

My last day my goal was to get pictures of characters.  My boys have never liked to get their pictures taken with the characters, but I like to have pictures of them.

I started on Main Street and saw ONLY Minnie Mouse!    Where was the rest of the sweater patrol???   & 






So I headed to Critter Country to see the Hundred Acres Woods characters.


Now, I have two methods to achieve my goal: one is to stand off to the side, focus with my camera on the character while it interacts with someone, then when that person moves away and before the next group moves in, snap a shot.  Since they are only out for so long, I don't want to take up time that they could be spending with someone who wants their picture taken with the character when all I want is a picture of the character.  Often the character will notice I am there and actually look at me, or wave or something, they are so great!  I also get the bonus of being able to see the characters interact with the little kids, and it always brings tears to my eyes.  They are so good with them and take so much time to make them feel special.




















I went to meet up with my family, and decided to try one more time on Main Street.  Jackpot!!!!  

So, my second method is to figure out where the characters go for breaks/come out for meet and greets, then snap shots when they are coming and going.  This method was a gold mine this trip as so many great and/or funny moments happened in those few minutes.








I must say, once the characters were out there, they really had very little break in between.  One character would leave for a break, the CM would tell everyone to stay in line and assure them that the character (or a new one) would be out in just a few minutes, and that is exactly what happened.


So Goofy went to take a break, but a little something unusual happened:







The second one quickly ran back inside, while the first one turned to all of us and did this:







A few minutes after that, Mickey and Pluto went inside together for a break.   Mickey stood at the door for a minute to wave good bye.






Meanwhile, Pluto caught up and they started to go in together.






Pluto hesitated a minute too long, and the door swung back and hit him in the nose!   He, of course, exaggeratedly fell backwards, then Mickey poked his head out to see what was going on.  Pluto refused to go in.  Finally you see just Mickey's hand and arm come out and beckon.  Finally Pluto gave a last wave, then headed in.  Unfortunately, I was so busy laughing, I wasn't snapping.







I also happened to catch these two together in DCA, which was very cute.







And while not exactly characters, have to include these two dressed for Christmas!


----------



## amamax2

Ok, I'm beginning to feel like this is becoming the amamax2 thread.    Plus Photobucket takes so long.

So I'm going to take a break and post more later today or tomorrow.  I still have Tree Quest, Vehicles, and misc Holiday stuff/Round-Up.  Hope you're not all getting sick of it.


----------



## Sherry E

I wanted to post this because I'm not sure if it's common knowledge.

For anyone here who is heading to DLR during the week of Christmas or the week of New Year's -

I just called Disney Reservations to pay a little more on my upcoming reservation, and the lovely CM I spoke with (she was very helpful and very friendly) told me that, starting on December 20th, Magic Morning will be EVERY DAY during the week of Christmas and the week of New Year's - except for Wednesdays.

So that means that the MM will not only be Tuesdays, Thursdays, Saturdays and Sundays for those 2 weeks.  In addition:

Monday, December 20 will be an MM  
Friday, December 24th will be an MM  
Monday, December 27th will be an MM  
Friday, December 31st will be an MM too!


So anyone who either has a DLR hotel reservation OR a multi-day Hopper will get the benefit of having other MM options besides the usual ones.

(This may be something they do every year - I'm not sure.  Basically, what this means is that DLR is expecting massive numbers of people to flood the parks for those two weeks and they are trying to help the flow of traffic a bit by adding in extra MM's.)


----------



## specialks

anamax2 -- GREAT PHOTOS!  Thank you for sharing.  I loved them all.  Question, where is that special door where you see characters coming & going.  Looks like somewhere on main street, I just don't know where.

We still haven't decided if we are going to go for the candy canes.  Like anamax2, I don't want to miss time with my family (it will be our one and only MM) but I also would love to taste this peice of art everyone fights for!  I guess I will just have to wait & see what it is like when we arrive on Thursday morning for our MM.


----------



## Sherry E

I agree with specialks, amamax2 - great photos!!  That picture of the two Goofys is hilarious (and quite rare, I imagine)!!  I guess they didn't time their switch-off that well in that case!

I plan to hunt down the Winter Sweater Army this time.  The last few trips I have not sought them out for photos because I knew my friends would not wait.  This year, if I am alone for some of the time, I will seek them out and battle the masses waiting for pictures!!  Sometimes you can find a few of them chillin' in ToonTown, too.  So if ever you don't see them on Main Street, be sure to check ToonTown, too.

I've never noticed that Roz wears a Santa hat in the Monsters, Inc. ride before, in previous Christmas seasons.  I wonder if this is the first holiday season she is wearing it?  

You were very lucky to get the full trifecta of Christmas Pooh, Christmas Tigger and Christmas Eeyore.  That's what I was aiming for last year, and then that darn Eeyore and Tigger decided to take a break, leaving only Pooh to pose for photos.


----------



## lapdwife

We're off to the CP, wish us luck!  I'm bringing the camera, just depends on what it's like one we get there, I guess.


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> So anyone who either has a DLR hotel reservation OR a multi-day Hopper will get the benefit of having other MM options besides the usual ones.
> 
> (This may be something they do every year - I'm not sure.  Basically, what this means is that DLR is expecting massive numbers of people to flood the parks for those two weeks and they are trying to help the flow of traffic a bit by adding in extra MM's.)[/SIZE]




I always laugh when they tell me I've got a MM.  There's no way we could ever get up early enough.  I'm sure this works out great for people on other time zones.  Or just another one of those things where we're there so often, it takes more magic to excite us?


----------



## amamax2

specialks said:


> anamax2 -- GREAT PHOTOS!  Thank you for sharing.  I loved them all.  Question, where is that special door where you see characters coming & going.  Looks like somewhere on main street, I just don't know where.



Thanks specialks!  Each photo area has a spot....for the "sweater patrol" on Main Street (yes, it was Main Street), the door is in the corner between the Great Moments with Mr Lincoln building and the store right before the Cinema.

For the Pooh characters, if you are standing so that the exit to Splash Mtn is on your left, and the gift shop (not the candy section, but the clothing/other section) is on your right, it is in front of you/behind the Pooh gift shop.

Let me know if that isn't very clear and I will post a map with the area circled.



> We still haven't decided if we are going to go for the candy canes.  Like anamax2, I don't want to miss time with my family (it will be our one and only MM) but I also would love to taste this peice of art everyone fights for!  I guess I will just have to wait & see what it is like when we arrive on Thursday morning for our MM.



It's a hard call.  From my experience, _seeing_ them made wasn't difficult, but getting there early enough to actually be able to _buy_ one...I think a whole 'nother story.  The good news, though, is that if you are willing to get there early (prior to MM starting) to ensure getting a ticket, you really don't have to then wait around.  All the time is spent waiting to get into the park, getting the ticket takes five minutes.  Then you can enjoy the MM with your family, and if you want to see them being made, just head back over about an hour later, after MM is over.

And honestly, I wasn't there for the tickets, so I am just going based on what I have read, and the fact that the CM said the tickets were gone so quickly so assuming a large enough group was waiting, in saying to get there really early for MM.  But I don't know if they handed out 20 tickets or 60 tickets.

It may be that as long as you get there before the gates open for MM, then haul buns over to the Candy Palace, you'll get a ticket.

Sorry, I should have taken the opportunity to ask more questions, but since I knew we wouldn't even have a chance to buy them, I just wasn't thinking about that part.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> I agree with specialks, amamax2 - great photos!!  That picture of the two Goofys is hilarious (and quite rare, I imagine)!!  I guess they didn't time their switch-off that well in that case!



Thanks Sherry!   No they didn't - it was very funny to see people's faces, but luckily, there weren't that many people around in that corner, so I don't think it traumatized any children.  



> You were very lucky to get the full trifecta of Christmas Pooh, Christmas Tigger and Christmas Eeyore.  That's what I was aiming for last year, and then that darn Eeyore and Tigger decided to take a break, leaving only Pooh to pose for photos.



Yes, I have noticed other visits that all three aren't necessarily out at the same time, but like I posted earlier, this year I did notice that, when you could find the characters (because I was looking, and often didn't see any or only one - then it seemed like certain times of the day they were just out in full force), DL really made sure no one was waiting long and that the replacements came out within 5 min or less.  So hopefully for your trip this year, that will be the case.  Don't know if it makes a difference, but when I saw characters at DL the most was in the afternoon, not many in the morning.


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> I always laugh when they tell me I've got a MM.  There's no way we could ever get up early enough.  I'm sure this works out great for people on other time zones.  Or just another one of those things where we're there so often, it takes more magic to excite us?



The MM's are not for everyone, that's for sure, but I don't think it has to do with the time zone.  It just may not be your thing.  If you're an early riser to begin with, you could probably do MM's without much trouble.  But not everyone gets up really early.  

The MM works out great for me, and I'm in the same time zone you are!  In fact, I am kicking myself that I didn't use all the MM's I had access to before 2008.  Once we finally did an MM, we saw how many rides we could get on in that golden hour.  My friend and I were saying, "Why haven't we been using this all along?"  It was wonderful!!  So I'm thrilled that I get 2 MM's by staying onsite next weekend.  That's one of the reasons I want to stay onsite.

I think that having extra MM's on Mondays and Fridays will be very beneficial to those DIS'ers visiting DLR during the week of Christmas and the week of New Year's because it's going to be so massively crowded that any way they can get an edge on riding certain things before the non-MM public does will be a good thing.


----------



## specialks

lapdwife said:


> We're off to the CP, wish us luck!  I'm bringing the camera, just depends on what it's like one we get there, I guess.



Good luck!



amamax2 said:


> Thanks specialks!  Each photo area has a spot....for the "sweater patrol" on Main Street (yes, it was Main Street), the door is in the corner between the Great Moments with Mr Lincoln building and the store right before the Cinema.
> 
> For the Pooh characters, if you are standing so that the exit to Splash Mtn is on your left, and the gift shop (not the candy section, but the clothing/other section) is on your right, it is in front of you/behind the Pooh gift shop.
> 
> Let me know if that isn't very clear and I will post a map with the area circled.



I think I've got it.  We also will hit up TT so hopefully we will get most of the gang.  My youngest really wants to meet Daisy because purple is her favorite color (her words) but we have never seen Daisy out & about.  I think I might have to specifically ask info or city hall about where to find her if we can't track her down at the beginning of our trip.



amamax2 said:


> It's a hard call.  From my experience, _seeing_ them made wasn't difficult, but getting there early enough to actually be able to _buy_ one...I think a whole 'nother story.  The good news, though, is that if you are willing to get there early (prior to MM starting) to ensure getting a ticket, you really don't have to then wait around.  All the time is spent waiting to get into the park, getting the ticket takes five minutes.  Then you can enjoy the MM with your family, and if you want to see them being made, just head back over about an hour later, after MM is over.
> 
> And honestly, I wasn't there for the tickets, so I am just going based on what I have read, and the fact that the CM said the tickets were gone so quickly so assuming a large enough group was waiting, in saying to get there really early for MM.  But I don't know if they handed out 20 tickets or 60 tickets.
> 
> It may be that as long as you get there before the gates open for MM, then haul buns over to the Candy Palace, you'll get a ticket.
> 
> Sorry, I should have taken the opportunity to ask more questions, but since I knew we wouldn't even have a chance to buy them, I just wasn't thinking about that part.



That is great info.  I think that might be what I try for.  If we can get to the gates around 730 then hopefully I can grab a ticket on our way to PP. 



Sherry E said:


> The MM's are not for everyone, that's for sure, but I don't think it has to do with the time zone.  It just may not be your thing.  If you're an early riser to begin with, you could probably do MM's without much trouble.  But not everyone gets up really early.
> 
> The MM works out great for me, and I'm in the same time zone you are!  In fact, I am kicking myself that I didn't use all the MM's I had access to before 2008.  Once we finally did an MM, we saw how many rides we could get on in that golden hour.  My friend and I were saying, "Why haven't we been using this all along?"  It was wonderful!!  So I'm thrilled that I get 2 MM's by staying onsite next weekend.  That's one of the reasons I want to stay onsite.
> 
> I think that having extra MM's on Mondays and Fridays will be very beneficial to those DIS'ers visiting DLR during the week of Christmas and the week of New Year's because it's going to be so massively crowded that any way they can get an edge on riding certain things before the non-MM public does will be a good thing.



Sherry, we also didn't use MM our first trip in 2008.  Our kids were young and we were still appreciating any sleep we could get.  However, when we used it in 2009 -- wowzers -- we were sold.  I have to admit that we choose to do a weekday MM because there is no way we could make it for a weekend 7 am MM.


----------



## tksbaskets

JennyN said:


> Thanks amamax2 for the wonderful photos of the candy cane making. I'm sure I wouldn't have the patience to stand there and watch for a whole hour, so the photos of the process were wonderful. I didn't realize the candy canes were so big, for some reason I pictured them smaller. So glad you had a chance to see this and share it with all of us.



This was Soooo cool!  Thanks for sharing.  Did they pipe the peppermint smell while you were watching?


----------



## tksbaskets

amamax2 said:


> Ok, I'm beginning to feel like this is becoming the amamax2 thread.    Plus Photobucket takes so long.
> 
> So I'm going to take a break and post more later today or tomorrow.  I still have Tree Quest, Vehicles, and misc Holiday stuff/Round-Up.  Hope you're not all getting sick of it.



I love your  pictures so thank you for waiting for Photobucket to post them.  I've never seen aviator Minnie and Goofy before.


----------



## amamax2

tksbaskets said:


> This was Soooo cool!  Thanks for sharing.  Did they pipe the peppermint smell while you were watching?



Yes, they did!  It was funny, because right after the CM poured the peppermint extract onto the candy, the smell was really strong.  She poured the extract twice, and each time the smell got really strong.  Everyone was saying, ooh, we can smell it!  I read here that the Candy palace pipes the smell periodically throughout the day, so I think that is what is was, so I didn't say anything.




tksbaskets said:


> I love your  pictures so thank you for waiting for Photobucket to post them.  I've never seen aviator Minnie and Goofy before.



I've only seen aviator Minnie and Goofy in other people's pictures, so I was really surprised when we walked around the corner and there was Minnie and within a few minutes, Goofy joined her!  I was so excited!!

Thanks so much!  All the rest finally finished uploading, I still have to resize them.. My DH was teasing me how I spent the whole day on the computer today, but I had to set him straight that it was really waiting for Photobucket to load, lol.  It's not like I was having fun!

Anyways, I am starting to resize the next batch, but had to post this one: it is my favorite of all the trees I found for the Tree Quest.


----------



## amamax2

A few more pictures, then I'm calling it a night.  

GCH:



















This was widely available:






But this is how it came at the PCH Grill in PPH (for a couple bucks more):







Thanks to Sherry, we had to get this:







A wreath I missed in the other post:


----------



## Disgram23kids

Amamax2 - loved the photos.  Can't wait for you to load more.  Thanks!


----------



## Funball

hi everyone!!

just dropping by to say hi and see amamax's photos...


----------



## joech

Hi Everyone,

First I would like to thank all of you for sharing everything with someone new to these boards.  I read so much about the candy canes, holiday tours and mickey demitasse desserts.  So far I have only been reading this thread and you have all helped me get very excited.  I decided it was time to thank all of you because I have learned so much after reading all 112 pages.  The pictures are wonderful and hopefully we can try and get one of those yummy looking candy canes.  (I don't think we have a chance but with definitely try on the 29th which is not a MM day)  Thanks again for sharing so much with others!  You all seem like a close family.


----------



## BunnieGene

Aramax 2, we were there at the same time...but I feel like a lazy sloth because I have nothing (photo-wise) to contribute to the thread...your photos are amazing!

As far as the MM, we live in the Central time zone and love them! Of course, as soon as the sun starts to go down, we are pretty much done for the day since we have usually been up since around 4 

If we had our way, we prefer the 7 AM MM...on this trip we noticed that 8 AM MM were waaaayyy more crowded than the 7 AM ones we had during Memorial Day and Easter...Thursday morning it took 25 minutes to ride Peter Pan...and half our MM was already gone!


----------



## tksbaskets

We live in the Eastern time zone so MM at DL is mid-day for us and works great.  I agree with the pp come 10 pm or so we are toast


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Sherry, we also didn't use MM our first trip in 2008.  Our kids were young and we were still appreciating any sleep we could get.  However, when we used it in 2009 -- wowzers -- we were sold.  I have to admit that we choose to do a weekday MM because there is no way we could make it for a weekend 7 am MM.



specialks - That's right.  I keep forgetting that the MM's sometimes start at different times on weekdays.  If things go as planned, I will have the chance to do one one weekend MM and one weekday MM on this upcoming trip, so I'm interested to see how it compares in terms of crowds.  I did the 7:00 a.m. MM on a Saturday in 12/08.  I am just kicking myself for all the wasted MM's prior to 12/08.  I let so many of them slip by.  As you said, Wowzers!  Once we did it and realized we could actually see the pavement in Fantasyland, as well as many of the details around that land (something that is not always possible later in the day!), we realized what we had been missing.  And now that's a big reason to stay onsite for me.



amamax2 said:


> Yes, they did!  It was funny, because right after the CM poured the peppermint extract onto the candy, the smell was really strong.  She poured the extract twice, and each time the smell got really strong.  Everyone was saying, ooh, we can smell it!  I read here that the Candy palace pipes the smell periodically throughout the day, so I think that is what is was, so I didn't say anything.
> 
> Anyways, I am starting to resize the next batch, but had to post this one: it is my favorite of all the trees I found for the Tree Quest.



I forgot to say earlier, amamax2 - Thank you so much for the extensive candy cane photos!  I think those will be very, very interesting and helpful to anyone who wants to either buy the candy canes or see them being made.  It is really beneficial to have those photos in this specific thread, too, since so many folks have candy cane questions!  One thing I know from watching the Guy Fieri special is how HOT it is inside the kitchen when they make those canes.  They have to keep it hot to keep the canes pliable and easy to work with, I suppose.  Did it look like anyone was suffering or sweating from the heat?  I assume they are all old pros by now, and are used to the heat.

The lovely tree above - is that from one of the crystal/glass shops?  (I have the Mickey that is standing next to it - which I got back in the '90s in one of the crystal/glass shops.)  Funball posted something similar quite a while back and I forgot to ask where that photo was taken and if it was in the shop on Main Street.  It is a very lovely little collectible!



amamax2 said:


> A few more pictures, then I'm calling it a night.
> 
> GCH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was widely available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is how it came at the PCH Grill in PPH (for a couple bucks more):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Sherry, we had to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wreath I missed in the other post:



Yay!  The Little Green Men!!!  I was so pleased to see that those were being sold again this year.

Okay, so the demitasse at PCH Grill - what is that on the side?  Some sort of bread or cake, or what is it?  And did you like the mousse?  They stopped making the "pot cake" version of the demitasse, and it's all mousse, according to Goofy_Mom.  Was it good?  I do like the cup!!

And the carolers at the GCH - these are not the same carolers who perform by the tree in the lobby (different costumes).  Where were they in the GCH?  In fact, I think it was Tksbaskets who posted a photo of these same carolers earlier in this thread and I have totally blanked out on where they were located!! So there are actually two sets of roving carolers at the GCH, it sounds like (but they don't appear at the same times, I would imagine).



joech said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First I would like to thank all of you for sharing everything with someone new to these boards.  I read so much about the candy canes, holiday tours and mickey demitasse desserts.  So far I have only been reading this thread and you have all helped me get very excited.  I decided it was time to thank all of you because I have learned so much after reading all 112 pages.  The pictures are wonderful and hopefully we can try and get one of those yummy looking candy canes.  (I don't think we have a chance but with definitely try on the 29th which is not a MM day)  Thanks again for sharing so much with others!  You all seem like a close family.



joech - Thank you so much for coming forth and saying hello!  And thank you so much for taking the time to read through the entire thread!  I always say that anyone who has not been following along with this thread is missing out, especially if they love Disneyland and love Christmas!!  Lots of people get daunted by the size of the thread and they end up missing out on lots of good info and lots of wonderful photos! 

Have a fantastic time on your trip, and be sure to come back and share your photos with us!



BunnieGene said:


> As far as the MM, we live in the Central time zone and love them! Of course, as soon as the sun starts to go down, we are pretty much done for the day since we have usually been up since around 4
> 
> If we had our way, we prefer the 7 AM MM...on this trip we noticed that 8 AM MM were waaaayyy more crowded than the 7 AM ones we had during Memorial Day and Easter...Thursday morning it took 25 minutes to ride Peter Pan...and half our MM was already gone!





tksbaskets said:


> We live in the Eastern time zone so MM at DL is mid-day for us and works great.  I agree with the pp come 10 pm or so we are toast



I like the 7 A.M. MM too - and I am in SoCal, in the Pacific Time Zone!!  I think that if people are used to getting up super early, then it's not a problem no matter where you live.  But I do get tired early, though, so I'm not much of a late-night owl!!


----------



## lapdwife

This was our first CP.  I thought it was awesome, something everyone should see at least once.  Unfortionately, as this was a last minute decision, the nice camera wasn't charged but I had the little pocket camera.  We did stand and wait for 3 hours for it to start.  We got in line at 5 for the 8 show.  






Still getting us all in there


----------



## amamax2

Thank you, everyone, for all your kind words regarding my pictures.  I have to say that I have been feeling like I shouldn't post so many (although I know Sherry will disagree, lol)....I'm embarrassed to say that although I cut it down as much as possible (from over 1200 pictures that I took in our 3.5 days), I think I ended up with about 140 to post.    I may even get brave enough and post a few on the Photography of the Day thread - those photographers are AMAZING and intimidating.

But photography is a passion of mine...I live in a house with three boys/men and need some kind of outlet that is all mine   (although my sons are now showing an interest and keep wanting to use my cameras).   




Sherry E said:


> One thing I know from watching the Guy Fieri special is how HOT it is inside the kitchen when they make those canes.  They have to keep it hot to keep the canes pliable and easy to work with, I suppose.  Did it look like anyone was suffering or sweating from the heat?  I assume they are all old pros by now, and are used to the heat.



From that special, I knew that they keep the room at 100 degrees, so I was looking for sweat, but honestly, the CMs didn't seem in the least affected.  You could definitely see the candy hardening when they were kneading it, but then they when they put it by the heater area, it softened again.



> The lovely tree above - is that from one of the crystal/glass shops?



Yes.  I didn't even notice the Mickey and Minnie till I loaded it on the computer and then just thought it added even more to the tree.




> Okay, so the demitasse at PCH Grill - what is that on the side?  Some sort of bread or cake, or what is it?  And did you like the mousse?  They stopped making the "pot cake" version of the demitasse, and it's all mousse, according to Goofy_Mom.  Was it good?  I do like the cup!!



On the side is a piece of biscotti and then a cookie.  And yes, from what the CMs described, it is all mousse now.  We didn't actually buy one...we were all so stuffed from dinner....



> And the carolers at the GCH - these are not the same carolers who perform by the tree in the lobby (different costumes).  Where were they in the GCH?  In fact, I think it was Tksbaskets who posted a photo of these same carolers earlier in this thread and I have totally blanked out on where they were located!! So there are actually two sets of roving carolers at the GCH, it sounds like (but they don't appear at the same times, I would imagine).



These carolers were in the hallway that you walk through to go between the GCH from DTD.  We did not see any other carolers by the tree.  We saw this group our first night, maybe about 8 p.m.  We went back to the GCH our last night, about 5 p.m. and hung out by the tree for at least 30 minutes, and didn't see or hear any carolers.


----------



## amamax2

Lapdwife-

Thanks for posting pictures of the CP - I was hoping someone would!!!

I saw them setting it up and it looked so beautiful.


----------



## amamax2

I know since Sherry is staying there, she will get lots of great pictures for us, but I couldn't resist a couple from the Paradise Pier Hotel:

Sherry, a request:  Looking at my pictures, 1. I wish I had gone to the balcony above the lobby and taken a picture looking down and 2. see how the tree reflects in the mirrored elevator door?  I wish I had noticed that!  Could you take photos like these when you are there?  I would love to see how they turn out.  We were waiting for our food to arrive when I snuck out to take these pictures as quickly as I could, and I had a terrible time getting a decent shot of the tree.  My camera did not like the lighting, lol.





































PCG Grill:







Outside in DTD:  Bret got a much better shot that he posted earlier, but here's my take...


----------



## amamax2

In the Pooh Gift Shop:






By Splash Mountain:













Coke Corner (I think):







Sorry, can't remember, but a store on Main Street:












Window displays on Main Street:


----------



## lapdwife

amamax2 said:


> I know since Sherry is staying there, she will get lots of great pictures for us, but I couldn't resist a couple from the Paradise Pier Hotel:




Those are great!  We'll be there this Saturday night for a our little one's birthday (he specifically requested this hotel).  It looks nicer than I remember.  I love the DTD tree, we haven't seen it at night yet.  We'll have to get down there this weekend after dark.


----------



## amamax2

lapdwife said:


> Those are great!  We'll be there this Saturday night for a our little one's birthday (he specifically requested this hotel).  It looks nicer than I remember.  I love the DTD tree, we haven't seen it at night yet.  We'll have to get down there this weekend after dark.



Have a great time!  We LOVE the PPH!!!


----------



## lapdwife

amamax2 said:


> Have a great time!  We LOVE the PPH!!!




I'm glad you said that.  We haven't stayed in a couple years because the elevators drove me batty.  I refused to go back.  I do like the lower points to stay   I gave the soon to be 6 year old his choice in hotels and he picked PPH in a heartbeat.  Seeing the Christmas tree in the lobby at night makes me glad he's got me doing something different....and it gets me to walk by the DTD tree.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 - Unless they have totally changed how they do things at the GCH, there will be carolers by the tree (totally different outfits, though, unless these ones you got the photo of make their way over to the tree), but it's a matter of catching them at the right time.  I am the queen of bad timing, so I will have to remedy this situation.  The tree carolers usually go to the other, non-Santa side of the tree when he is on one of his breaks, I think.  I would imagine that they don't perform by the tree when the other carolers are in the hallway.  And at nighttime, they definitely come by well after 5 p.m. More like somewhere between 6 p.m. and 8 p.m.

I will probably have to check with the front desk to see when the tree carolers appear.  I actually have a vague recollection of hearing (in 2008) that there were 'other' carolers in another section of the GCH when we were waiting for the ones by the tree to come back.  I think I assumed that it was the same group of carolers who just moved to a different location in the GCH after singing by the tree.  (The tree carolers had come by while I was off getting my gingerbread cookies and I missed them!!)  So I think the 'other' carolers must have been singing in the hall after that.

Don't worry about posting a bunch of photos - I don't think any of us (not just me) will say, "That's too many photos."  We all love the photos - and when other people return from their trips, they will be posting photos too!  Right now, you happen to have just returned and you have the photos ready to share, which we want!!  

It's up to you if you want to post them all now or keep some of them for this thread and some of them for Part 2 (which I am going to start later this upcoming week).  You might also want to hang on to some photos until we hit a slow period, later on down the line, so you will have something to post and perk up the thread.  It's totally up to you what you want to do and how many you want to post, or how you want to disperse them!!

I think it's safe to say we are all enjoying the photos!!

Thanks for the scoop on the demitasse - I was waiting anxiously for Goofy_mom to post her photo of it, but I guess she hasn't had time yet!  I was anxious to see what the cup looked like.

My PPH photos are not going to show us anything we haven't seen.  Your beautiful PPH pictures will do just fine!!  I mean, I'm sure I'll post something from there somewhere down the road when the thread gets slow, but there isn't a whole lot to photograph Christmas-wise at the PPH, anyway, so you pretty much got the bulk of it!  I don't think my photos of the same exact things would be any different or better, or necessary to post as soon as I get back.  I'll just hang on to them for a while.



Lapdwife - Thanks so much for the lovely CP photos!  I hope to see it one day (but I hope they keep it in Disneyland and not move it over to California Adventure).  And wow!  I can see what people mean about the crowds!  Yikes!


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife - I love the PPH too.  I've stayed there a bunch of times (but not in 2 years).  I was not as bothered by the elevator as some folks are.  I mean, I had to wait for it but it didn't really bug me too much.

And I always think that the tree at the PPH is prettier than the one at the GCH in terms of color.


amamax2 - I'll try to get to the balcony to take a picture, if I can remember.  I don't know if my room will be close to the elevators, or way off in the hinterlands (I've had both, and I never seem to pass by a balcony), so I may forget about the balcony if I am busy trying to get to and from the room, but we'll see.

Since lapdwife is staying there, too, maybe she will have a better shot at getting it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great pics of all the trees and wreaths amamax2. 

Nice pictures of the CP lapdwife. 

Can't believe Sherry that you are only a week away till your stay at the PPH during the Holiday season at DL.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Beautiful!  There is no such things as TOO many pictures!

Can't wait to share some of my own....wait, that means my trip would be over.  Nah, I can wait!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Great pics of all the trees and wreaths amamax2.
> 
> Nice pictures of the CP lapdwife.
> 
> Can't believe Sherry that you are only a week away till your stay at the PPH during the Holiday season at DL.



I can't, either, Bret!  And I can't believe that your big WDW adventure is fast approaching!  Where does the time go?  Yikes!  It will be Christmas 2011 before we know it!

I keep checking Accuweather, which changes every day!  It has been in the 50's and 60's in SoCal for the last couple of weeks.  So now it appears as though it is going to jump to the 70's and 80's for my trip! Arrrggghhh.... Even though I know that 80 degrees in December feels different than 80 degrees in Summer feels (not as harsh in December, thankfully), still...I have been loving the 50's and 60's and was looking forward to those temps when I go!  Why am I the one who suddenly gets the warm temperatures?  I don't want them, but other people do!  Let the other people have the warm temps and give me the COLD!  I would be thrilled if it were 40 degrees all day long!

The other thing Accuweather had been saying was that it was going to rain on at least one day of my trip (the last day).  I didn't want to have to schlep along an umbrella or rain gear (I already pack enough as it is), so I am happy that the rain seems to now be non-existent on my days.  Then again, seeing how rapidly Accuweather is changing its forecasts, I wouldn't be surprised if, in a few days, it reports that all of my days will be rainy!!


----------



## Mexikolla

We're back from our Holiday! It was a fab time  The kids had fun running all around both parks with my husband while the infant and I took it easy, enjoyed the people watching, decorations, shopping and of course the TREATS! We drove our RV up from San Diego this trip (instead of staying in a hotel like we usually do) and let me just say... that is the way to go! Not only does our annual pass parking ($99 for the year) cover the RV, but we get to park in the Pinocchio parking lot, the one RIGHT near the tram at Mickey and Friends parking, but we also have a great afternoon rest & recharge spot right there! We are already talking about heading back for another go 

Here are some of the pictures I took. There aren't as many as I would have liked due to the fact that I had a dead camera battery the first day, thankfully at the Photoshop on Main Street they offer a charging service, (FOR FREE) so I was only with out a camera for a few hours.

First the Treats!








Gingerbread Beignets at Cafe Orleans




Holiday Cupcake... Decadent Chocolate Cupcake with a kiss of mint throughout  We split this cupcake between all of us (three kids and two grown ups) and it was just enough for such a rich treat. It was $4.95 at the bakery inside the train at California Adventure.




Finally the one I waited all week for and finally got it on our last night. I bought it in California Adventure at the bake shop (train). It was only $5.99 and you got this super cute Mickey Mug, I was tempted to get more than one but I refrained. It is actually a chocolate mint pudding and not a cake like I was expecting and the glitter on the top was a bit unnerving to my DS that was worried it wasn't edible.  The Holiday Demitasse Dessert


----------



## Mexikolla

Main Street






Frontier Land





Critter Country





New Orleans Square (near the Pirates exit)











Another couple from Main Street


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I can't, either, Bret!  And I can't believe that your big WDW adventure is fast approaching!  Where does the time go?  Yikes!  It will be Christmas 2011 before we know it!
> 
> I keep checking Accuweather, which changes every day!  It has been in the 50's and 60's in SoCal for the last couple of weeks.  So now it appears as though it is going to jump to the 70's and 80's for my trip! Arrrggghhh.... Even though I know that 80 degrees in December feels different than 80 degrees in Summer feels (not as harsh in December, thankfully), still...I have been loving the 50's and 60's and was looking forward to those temps when I go!  Why am I the one who suddenly gets the warm temperatures?  I don't want them, but other people do!  Let the other people have the warm temps and give me the COLD!  I would be thrilled if it were 40 degrees all day long!
> 
> The other thing Accuweather had been saying was that it was going to rain on at least one day of my trip (the last day).  I didn't want to have to schlep along an umbrella or rain gear (I already pack enough as it is), so I am happy that the rain seems to now be non-existent on my days.  Then again, seeing how rapidly Accuweather is changing its forecasts, I wouldn't be surprised if, in a few days, it reports that all of my days will be rainy!!



I can't believe we were talking about your one day trip to DL in November and my trip last month and all of a sudden we are only less than a week until your trip to DL and my trip to WDW. Times goes by really fast during the Holiday season. 

I always like it in the 60s during December when I go to DL. Even though it is cold, but I like the feeling of the cold weather during the Holiday season at DL. Just like you in SoCal, we been in the 50s and 60s up here. I'm hoping that I don't have to use my umbrella or poncho during my trip. Right now it looks good during my trip except for Sunday which is raining and that is during my MVMCP. I'm hoping that it won't rain that much that day. These weather updates are always changing everyday so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mexikolla

Golden Gate Bridge











On the train at Main Street 





New Orleans Square















Grand Californian

























Downtown Disney


----------



## Mexikolla




----------



## Janell

Thank you all for posting photos and information.  All very helpful and a joy to read.  Its nice to see all the things that DLR has to offer.  Because it gives you something to look for when you are there.  Many times I have been over whelmed with everything DLR has to offer that you miss some fun things you didn't even know where there.  

Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Funball

*..HI EVERYONE!!*

*just checking this awesome thread....  however i am deeply sad with myself that i have no camera to partake in some photos, i have my cell camera and it's ok quality but it ain't my awesome nikon! anyhow..anamax, your photos are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love, love, love the tree in PPH!! I just love blue lights, blue ornaments and glitter ornaments, and you must of known and that is why you took them right..?!? ... anyhow i am planning on going to the park today, I hope to see santa and maybe stand near him(to old to sit on santas lap according to my mom). ..ok also  what is a demitasse dessert? to me it looks like a cupcake?*


----------



## Funball

Janell said:


> Thank you all for posting photos and information. All very helpful and a joy to read. Its nice to see all the things that DLR has to offer. Because it gives you something to look for when you are there. Many times I have been over whelmed with everything DLR has to offer that you miss some fun things you didn't even know where there.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing.


 
 _omg yes u said it. its overwhelming!!! this thread i mean. but when your not at the park and you have a thread like this it makes you feel like your there!_


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


>



Okay, where was this, amamax2?  This just might be my favorite thing ever!  I love anything made out of cookies or candy - or made to look as if it was made out of sweets!



Halloweenqueen said:


> Beautiful!  There is no such things as TOO many pictures!
> 
> Can't wait to share some of my own....wait, that means my trip would be over.  Nah, I can wait!



I agree, Halloweenqueen!  No such thing as too many pictures!!  The photos make the thread very happy and colorful and lively.  (It just so happens that we have some awesome information sprinkled in between the photos, too!)  Even though I know that posting photos will mean your trip is over (which is always a sad feeling), I can't wait to see your contributions, too, Halloweenqueen!!

In fact, I am SO very delighted and happy with the waves of photos we have been getting from people in this thread recently (Bret, Liza, Flitterific and Sara and MattsPrincess, just to name a few), and I notice that the more photos people post, the more it seems to inspire others to post their contributions as well.  Seeing all of these fabulous pictures today from amamax2, lapdwife and Mexikolla is making me soooo excited to get back to DLR next week!  I cannot wait!!



Mexikolla said:


> We're back from our Holiday! It was a fab time  The kids had fun running all around both parks with my husband while the infant and I took it easy, enjoyed the people watching, decorations, shopping and of course the TREATS! We drove our RV up from San Diego this trip (instead of staying in a hotel like we usually do) and let me just say... that is the way to go! Not only does our annual pass parking ($99 for the year) cover the RV, but we get to park in the Pinocchio parking lot, the one RIGHT near the tram at Mickey and Friends parking, but we also have a great afternoon rest & recharge spot right there! We are already talking about heading back for another go
> 
> Here are some of the pictures I took. There aren't as many as I would have liked due to the fact that I had a dead camera battery the first day, thankfully at the Photoshop on Main Street they offer a charging service, (FOR FREE) so I was only with out a camera for a few hours.
> 
> First the Treats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerbread Beignets at Cafe Orleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday Cupcake... Decadent Chocolate Cupcake with a kiss of mint throughout  We split this cupcake between all of us (three kids and two grown ups) and it was just enough for such a rich treat. It was $4.95 at the bakery inside the train at California Adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the one I waited all week for and finally got it on our last night. I bought it in California Adventure at the bake shop (train). It was only $5.99 and you got this super cute Mickey Mug, I was tempted to get more than one but I refrained. It is actually a chocolate mint pudding and not a cake like I was expecting and the glitter on the top was a bit unnerving to my DS that was worried it wasn't edible.  The Holiday Demitasse Dessert



Mexikolla!  I'm thrilled to hear that you had a great time!  I'm even more thrilled to see your pictures.  Thank you so much for sharing them with us.  Also, that's great to know that the photo shop on Main Street will charge a battery if necessary.  I may need that service at some point.

We didn't realize that the demitasse recipe had changed until Goofy_Mom reported back about it.  It used to be a cake with peppermint sauce drizzled over it, whipped cream and sprinkles.  But they have now changed it to a mousse thing, like what you described.  Did you like it?  Was it yummy?

After seeing your treats photos, I am now super hungry and craving cupcakes!!



mvf-m11c said:


> I can't believe we were talking about your one day trip to DL in November and my trip last month and all of a sudden we are only less than a week until your trip to DL and my trip to WDW. Times goes by really fast during the Holiday season.
> 
> I always like it in the 60s during December when I go to DL. Even though it is cold, but I like the feeling of the cold weather during the Holiday season at DL. Just like you in SoCal, we been in the 50s and 60s up here. I'm hoping that I don't have to use my umbrella or poncho during my trip. Right now it looks good during my trip except for Sunday which is raining and that is during my MVMCP. I'm hoping that it won't rain that much that day. These weather updates are always changing everyday so keeping my fingers crossed.



I'm crossing my fingers that you don't have any rain on your trip, Bret!  I know you leave in a few days for WDW - how long are you staying again?  I've forgotten.  How many days?



Mexikolla said:


> Golden Gate Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the train at Main Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Californian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Disney




 Just gorgeous, Mexikolla!  I love the perspective of the Golden Gate Bridge in those photos!


----------



## Funball

allright.. thanks mexikolla..i am now getting dressed to get to disneyland!! 

thanks sherry for mentioning my name as one of the contributers!!

Have a awesome disney day guys!! when i get home i will post what ever photos i have taken with my cell camera!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that you don't have any rain on your trip, Bret!  I know you leave in a few days for WDW - how long are you staying again?  I've forgotten.  How many days?



I'm hoping for the same thing.

I'm leaving this Friday Dec 10. I will be there until Dec 17. I will be there for 8 days in Orlando and I was planning on being in the parks for 6 days. We will leave Sac at 6am to LAX and leave LAX to Orlando at 8. We should be there around 4pm eastern time. If my DA and I get there early and check-in at our hotel around 6pm, I might go to the MK that night and use my Premier pass.


----------



## amamax2

*Mexikolla*:

Fabulous, fabulous pictures!!!  Love them all and your perspectives - and what a great idea to take a series of lamp post pictures!  Oh Sherry...I think we have another Quest going!


*Sara*:  Thanks so much!  I know, I CANNOT believe your camera is dead at this most critical time - we NEED your gorgeous pictures.  Any word on when it will be fixed?  And of course I took all the blue pictures just for you.  

*Bret*: Have a fantastic time at WDW!!!  We went in Fall 2009 and had such a good time - so many things to take pictures of, lol.  And six days in the parks is a good amount, though it is never enough.  Can't wait to see your pictures and read your TR!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Okay, where was this, amamax2?  This just might be my favorite thing ever!  I love anything made out of cookies or candy - or made to look as if it was made out of sweets!



This was taken in one of the windows...I want to say of that coffee place beside the fruit cart about half way down Main Street, right-hand side....where you go in for the lockers.  It was the window closest to the lockers of that building.

One of my favorite things about DL is all the amazing details each season...all the gorgeous window displays just filled with unique and special items..I wish I could but many of them, lol.  And it is one of the best things about having an AP; I can take the time to really look, versus someone who only gets to visit for a few days every couple of year who, understandably, wants to spend most of them time doing things.


----------



## JH87

Mexikolla i LOVE your photos! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Mexikolla

Thank you so much for the compliments on the photos, it was my pleasure knowing that you all would be jazzed to see them posted.



Sherry E said:


> Mexikolla!  I'm thrilled to hear that you had a great time!  I'm even more thrilled to see your pictures.  Thank you so much for sharing them with us.  Also, that's great to know that the photo shop on Main Street will charge a battery if necessary.  I may need that service at some point.
> 
> We didn't realize that the demitasse recipe had changed until Goofy_Mom reported back about it.  It used to be a cake with peppermint sauce drizzled over it, whipped cream and sprinkles.  But they have now changed it to a mousse thing, like what you described.  Did you like it?  Was it yummy?
> 
> After seeing your treats photos, I am now super hungry and craving cupcakes!!
> 
> Just gorgeous, Mexikolla!  I love the perspective of the Golden Gate Bridge in those photos!




I loved the all the treats... Food at DLR is one of my top reasons for going  I ADORE the gumbo, and have made it at home several times. The Demitasse {name comes from the French for "half cup"} (wiki) Was DIVINE! It was an ice cold, super thick Chocolate Mint Pudding. The only complaint I have is that it wasn't bigger 




Funball said:


> allright.. thanks mexikolla..i am now getting dressed to get to disneyland!!



Your welcome? Happy to help, lol!



amamax2 said:


> *Mexikolla*:
> Fabulous, fabulous pictures!!!  Love them all and your perspectives - and what a great idea to take a series of lamp post pictures!  Oh Sherry...I think we have another Quest going!


Wow, thank you so much. That means a lot coming from you! You have some truly amazing photos floating around on this thread 




JH87 said:


> Mexikolla i LOVE your photos! What kind of camera do you use?



Thank you so much! Its an old Canon Rebel EOS 350D. The photos were taken with either a 55-250mm lens or the standard 18-55mm lens. With only existing light, (no flash, I hate flash  )


----------



## tdashgirl

lovely photos everyone!!!  I am so far behind I can't comment on them individually, sorry  But I did want to let all the contributors know that they are noticed and *greatly* appreciated!


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> allright.. thanks mexikolla..i am now getting dressed to get to disneyland!!
> 
> thanks sherry for mentioning my name as one of the contributers!!
> 
> Have a awesome disney day guys!! when i get home i will post what ever photos i have taken with my cell camera!



Of course I would mention you, Sara!  You have been an excellent contributor to this thread, and that doesn't go unnoticed or forgotten!  I'm sorry you had the setback with the camera.  I can see why you would want that specific camera again (not a different model) - it takes really great photos.  I hope the repair people are able to get it working for you soon.



mvf-m11c said:


> I'm hoping for the same thing.
> 
> I'm leaving this Friday Dec 10. I will be there until Dec 17. I will be there for 8 days in Orlando and I was planning on being in the parks for 6 days. We will leave Sac at 6am to LAX and leave LAX to Orlando at 8. We should be there around 4pm eastern time. If my DA and I get there early and check-in at our hotel around 6pm, I might go to the MK that night and use my Premier pass.



Well, Bret, I hope you have an amazing time at WDW.  Really, as we've discussed before, there is soooooooo much to get photos of at WDW.  Judging by how thorough you've been with getting all sorts of photos at DLR, I can only imagine what you will come back with after the WDW trip.  And I can't wait to see it all!



amamax2 said:


> *Mexikolla*:
> 
> Fabulous, fabulous pictures!!!  Love them all and your perspectives - and what a great idea to take a series of lamp post pictures!  Oh Sherry...I think we have another Quest going!



amamax2 - You know, Deejdigsdis (who has appeared in both this thread and the Halloween thread with some fantastic photos) has been all over the lamps and light fixtures at DLR.  She has done an incredible job at getting many of them on camera (photos are in her TR).  If she were to head back to DLR for the holidays, I know she would be leading the pack with the lamps!!  That sounds like her kind of Quest!  Lamp Quest!!



amamax2 said:


> This was taken in one of the windows...I want to say of that coffee place beside the fruit cart about half way down Main Street, right-hand side....where you go in for the lockers.  It was the window closest to the lockers of that building.
> 
> One of my favorite things about DL is all the amazing details each season...all the gorgeous window displays just filled with unique and special items..I wish I could but many of them, lol.  And it is one of the best things about having an AP; I can take the time to really look, versus someone who only gets to visit for a few days every couple of year who, understandably, wants to spend most of them time doing things.



I agree - the window displays are amazing.  Ever since I was little and just discovering Disneyland, I remember looking in the windows at the various animated scenes.  That was always a big highlight for me - seeing which windows had 'moving' character displays.  So even though I can't say that I have always looked in the windows on every trip (in fact, often times it is too crowded to stop and look in the windows, or I just don't allocate enough time to do it), I always know that there are special treasures to be found in them.  The details are just incredible.

I must say that the last few windows I did look in on any DLR trip did not have anything that was really exciting. I think I picked the wrong windows!!  But in all of the photos I have seen posted in this thread as well as in the Halloween thread, I see that it's necessary to look at all of them - even the ones that might be slightly out of the way, like this candy house that you posted.  You never know what might lurk around a hidden corner.  And if any place is going to have interesting window displays, it's going to be Disneyland!!  Woo hoo!  Window Quest!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Mexikolla said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments on the photos, it was my pleasure knowing that you all would be jazzed to see them posted.
> 
> I loved the all the treats... Food at DLR is one of my top reasons for going  I ADORE the gumbo, and have made it at home several times. The Demitasse {name comes from the French for "half cup"} (wiki) Was DIVINE! It was an ice cold, super thick Chocolate Mint Pudding. The only complaint I have is that it wasn't bigger
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Its an old Canon Rebel EOS 350D. The photos were taken with either a 55-250mm lens or the standard 18-55mm lens. With only existing light, (no flash, I hate flash  )



You were right - you knew we'd be jazzed to see new photos, and that is the truth!  We do love us some pictures in this thread, don't we?  It just so happened that this thread turned out to be a good blend of pictures and information, so it works on a few different levels!!

What I'm happy about is that I'm seeing all these wonderful photos from everyone, knowing that I'm about to go back to DLR next weekend and do some ofmy own damage with the camera.  However, if I were seeing all of these pictures and I had no trips on the agenda at all, I might be really sad! 

You know, you're not the first person to mention taking some excellent pictures with an old Canon Rebel, now that I think of it.  Another one of our DIS'ers, barefootmomma (Laura) took some awesome shots during Halloween Time with her old Canon Rebel too.  The more and more I see, I realize that 'newer' and 'niftier' is not always better.  Sometimes it is better, but sometimes the older, reliable cameras take better shots than what's out nowadays. 

Oh, and, of course - treats have to be a big reason to enjoy Disneyland.  I'll admit - I've been tempted to head to the store and pick up some peppermint ice cream while I know it's available for the season.  I love me some peppermint ice cream.  BUT...I'm going to wait to eat that until I get to DLR, because it's more fun to eat it at DLR.  I'm sure I could head up to the bake shops or sweet shops near me and get some holiday treats.  I am craving cupcakes big time.  BUT...it's more fun to get them at DLR, so I am waiting, patiently, until next weekend.  Heck, I don't even drink soda or put cream in my coffee until I get to DLR!!  When I'm at DLR, all treat restrictions are off!  That's where I can head to Goofy's and load up my plate at the buffet two or three times.  I can eat 4 times the amount of food I would normally eat for breakfast!  That's where I can eat peppermint ice cream and gingerbread men with ears - all in the same day.  The only thing I'm not waiting to do at DLR is drink cocoa - but that's because it's been darn cold around here lately!!

If you can't enjoy treats at Disneyland, where _can_ you enjoy them?


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, I should mention that Mariezp recently returned from her 2+ week trip to DLR (I was able to meet her on 11/13).  In that long of a trip, there must be tons of photos to share.  I know Marie is still getting settled and back to normal after the trip, but hopefully she will share some of her photos with us when she has time.

So, Marieeeeeee....if you are reading this, we want to see all 2+ weeks worth of photos!


----------



## Ariel224




----------



## Ariel224




----------



## Ariel224

The Smiling Tiger salad at Napa Rose.  It reminded me of a Christmas tree.


----------



## Sherry E

Ariel224 said:


>






Ariel224 said:


>






Ariel224 said:


>




Ariel224 - Thank you sooooo much for posting your photos here!  I love them all, but I especially love the ones I selected above.  The colors are amazing, and I love that you got a photo on the Storybook Land boat ride!  That is a place many people might not think to look for holiday decorations because the line is usually so long, but they have some cute stuff!!

I see that the seats for the parade worked out great!!  That tour is really the way to go for parade seats and all the other stuff.  I hope they don't make the parade a Christmas Party exclusive next year and remove it from the tour.  I want to do the tour one time and I would like the parade to be part of it!!


----------



## Ariel224

Loved this guy's hat.  It lit up at night too!  Notice the garlands on the Tortilla Factory.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More NOS















A few more parade pics
















Yes, Sherry, the tour seating puts you right in the parade action.  The kids loved it, especially the youngest.  You simply MUST do this if you have the opportunity.  Though I will say, I thought the peppermint fudge was awful.  It wasn't a really crisp peppermint flavor, which made me feel like I was chewing on a chunk of dried up toothpaste.  The pumpkin fudge, on the other hand...YUM!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> I can't, either, Bret!  And I can't believe that your big WDW adventure is fast approaching!  Where does the time go?  Yikes!  It will be Christmas 2011 before we know it!
> 
> I keep checking Accuweather, which changes every day!  It has been in the 50's and 60's in SoCal for the last couple of weeks.  So now it appears as though it is going to jump to the 70's and 80's for my trip! Arrrggghhh.... Even though I know that 80 degrees in December feels different than 80 degrees in Summer feels (not as harsh in December, thankfully), still...I have been loving the 50's and 60's and was looking forward to those temps when I go!  Why am I the one who suddenly gets the warm temperatures?  I don't want them, but other people do!  Let the other people have the warm temps and give me the COLD!  I would be thrilled if it were 40 degrees all day long!
> 
> The other thing Accuweather had been saying was that it was going to rain on at least one day of my trip (the last day).  I didn't want to have to schlep along an umbrella or rain gear (I already pack enough as it is), so I am happy that the rain seems to now be non-existent on my days.  Then again, seeing how rapidly Accuweather is changing its forecasts, I wouldn't be surprised if, in a few days, it reports that all of my days will be rainy!!



Looking forward to both of your Christmas trips.  They keep me excited for ours at the end of the month.


----------



## amamax2

Mexikolla said:


> Thank you so much! Its an old Canon Rebel EOS 350D. The photos were taken with either a 55-250mm lens or the standard 18-55mm lens. With only existing light, (no flash, I hate flash  )



I hate flash, too!!  I just got a Rebel 450D - it's an older model also - and I really like it, but cannot figure out how to turn off the flash for certain modes, so have to keep switching everything in manual mode, which takes me forever, lol.  I brought three different cameras with me - each is great for certain shots - and just switching off.




Ariel224 said:


> I especially like this one, too, the way you have the Disney part in it!  And I couldn't pick a favorite from NOS - they all were beautiful!


----------



## Funball

amamax2 said:


> *Mexikolla*:
> 
> Fabulous, fabulous pictures!!! Love them all and your perspectives - and what a great idea to take a series of lamp post pictures! Oh Sherry...I think we have another Quest going!
> 
> 
> *Sara*: Thanks so much! I know, I CANNOT believe your camera is dead at this most critical time - we NEED your gorgeous pictures. Any word on when it will be fixed? And of course I took all the blue pictures just for you.


 

thanks!!  umm soon . it will be fixed soon!


but in the meantime i got some new photos i took today with my phone of main st for the candlelight pross.














i had picked the wrong time to go into DL!! put it this way, they had main st roped off, it was super busy do to the candle light pross thing.. and so there was only one way in DL and one way out....and lots of people had ben waiting since 7 am for the candle light thing as a CM told me..


----------



## Mexikolla

I know what you mean, I was constantly switching from Auto to Program the whole week.  i Love my old camera. Got it off Craigslist a few years back from a girl that took a photography class at the community college and no longer needed it. {score} of course I made up for it by getting a nice bag and a few fancy lenses.

Personally I love using a DSLR over a point and shoot, a LOT less time in Photoshop  I didn't do any post production on any of the photos from our trip


----------



## Mexikolla




----------



## shayna111

I heard it's an absolutel dreamland at Christmas.  Someday I will go see for myself.


----------



## Mexikolla




----------



## PHXscuba

OK my friends, I am BACK!!! And it was SOOOOO amazing! I will write more tomorrow (and catch back up on the many pages I missed on this thread, but I will just say this:

DLR at Christmas is gorgeous!!! Even the fabulous pictures posted here don't do it justice.

BBB costumes (for someone here whose name I forgot); YES Rapunzel costumes, NO Christmas dresses. 

I did get pictures of the gingerbread cookies but haven't downloaded/uploaded yet. The short answer is that the ones for the holiday tour and Marceline's were very similar except the ear sprinkles, at least mine were.

The Holiday Tour was totally worth every penny. We had an amazing time, learned a lot, skipped hefty lines, and got great parade seats. Anyone on the fence, JUST DO IT!

I'll be back tomorrow with more, but thanks to all who have shared photos and details that really made my trip even more special.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> OK my friends, I am BACK!!! And it was SOOOOO amazing! I will write more tomorrow (and catch back up on the many pages I missed on this thread, but I will just say this:
> 
> DLR at Christmas is gorgeous!!! Even the fabulous pictures posted here don't do it justice.
> 
> BBB costumes (for someone here whose name I forgot); YES Rapunzel costumes, NO Christmas dresses.
> 
> I did get pictures of the gingerbread cookies but haven't downloaded/uploaded yet. The short answer is that the ones for the holiday tour and Marceline's were very similar except the ear sprinkles, at least mine were.
> 
> The Holiday Tour was totally worth every penny. We had an amazing time, learned a lot, skipped hefty lines, and got great parade seats. Anyone on the fence, JUST DO IT!
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow with more, but thanks to all who have shared photos and details that really made my trip even more special.
> 
> PHXscuba



See? Now you know what we've all been saying - that DLR during the holidays is gorgeous!  And now you see why I've been such a champion of it and have been devoted to this thread from the beginning!!  It's so much more beautiful and detailed during Christmas Time than it is during Halloween Time, isn't it?

It's possible that the holiday tour cookies have shrunk as well.  They don't _look_ smaller in the photo that MattsPrincess posted.  They look like the same size cookie that all of the cookies used to be.  But the cookies in Marceline's have, for sure, shrunk.  That I saw with my own eyes and it was confirmed by at least one other DIS'er.  So I am guessing maybe the ones for the tour are also smaller than what they used to be, but it just didn't appear that way in the photo.

Glad to hear you had a wonderful time, PHXscuba!!!  I can't wait to see all the photos.


----------



## Flitterific

amamax - Wow...what lovely pictures!  I especially thought the picture of the two Goofys were hilarious   I wish my photography skills were as good as yours.  Please do continue to post more pics 

Mexikolla - great pictures as well - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry...I know how much you love these so I took more this year just for you   Can these count toward the Tree and Wreath Quests as well?


----------



## Flitterific

These were actually from the Emporium on Main Street but I thought they were super adorable...they are limited edition and scented as well!


----------



## Flitterific

I didn't spend a lot of time at A Bug's Land last Christmas and was sad to see that the decorations there this year was at a bare minimum due to the construction everywhere 


























Sherry...I don't recall Roz wearing a Santa hat last year so I think it's something they added this year.  Either that, or both our memories are failing us


----------



## Flitterific

That's all for tonight...Christmas parade pictures to come tomorrow!  Have a good night everyone!


----------



## skiingfast

Flitterific said:


> Sherry...I know how much you love these so I took more this year just for you   Can these count toward the Tree and Wreath Quests as well?



I'm sure they should, good eye with those.


----------



## Mexikolla

Flitterific said:


> Mexikolla - great pictures as well - thanks for sharing!




My pleasure, I loved taking them knowing I would share them on the board.  Just wish I could've taken more... there's always next year


----------



## Tink91

Flitterific said:


> Sherry...I don't recall Roz wearing a Santa hat last year so I think it's something they added this year.  Either that, or both our memories are failing us


----------



## where's_my_prince

wow haven't been on this thread in it seems forever!!!!

i'm just sitting here watch "polar express" and sipping hot cocoa planning my Disneyland Trip for December 14th!

i will, like Sherry, be staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel!!!
i'm so so so sooooooooooo excited!!!! Like i said a long time ago, i've never stayed at a disney on-site hotel, so this will be my first time even though it'sonly for one night!
i literally just booked it right now, i decided to splurge and get the concierge level so hope that turns out to be amazing


merry christmas everyone!


----------



## amamax2

Mexikolla said:


> Great shot - that's a hard one because of the glare on the plastic!  I couldn't get a good one of my family - finally ended up taking it from the side in order to avoid the glare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another great one!  Was this the back of the monorail?  I love TOT in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh - what a cutie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK my friends, I am BACK!!! And it was SOOOOO amazing! I will write more tomorrow PHXscuba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  Can't wait to hear/see all about your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Flitterific said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these count toward the Tree and Wreath Quests as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!!    Thanks for posting *all *of your pictures - you captured areas I didn't get to, so I am especially happy to see all the little houses and pictures from A Bug's Land.  In fact, I showed them to my DH and he said "Why didn't we see these?  I think we need to make ANOTHER trip just to see these things...."  If only....
> 
> Would you mind if I kept this one for a screen saver?  Grumpy is my favorite Disney character and I just love this sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexikolla said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure, I loved taking them knowing I would share them on the board.  Just wish I could've taken more... there's always next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth?  Looking at all these pictures, I keep saying over and over, wow - that's a good shot, that's a good angle, I didn't see that!
> 
> 
> 
> where's_my_prince said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will, like Sherry, be staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel!!!i literally just booked it right now, i decided to splurge and get the concierge level so hope that turns out to be amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will have such a fantastic time!!  We love PPH!  For our 25th wedding anniversary this past May, we splurged and stayed there concierge...talk about being spoiled!  It was just amazing and the staff in the concierge lounge are so nice!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## amamax2

In the ornament store by the Angel Courtyard:







Where the Billy Hill show is:













Plaza Inn:







The DLH:
























Rancho del Zocalo:


----------



## amamax2

TOT:







In the gift shop by GRR:







Yummmm...bread:
(Tip:  If you plan on eating the bread right away, like we always do, you can ask for butter when you buy it) 















DCA Santa photo spot:














Main Street Vehicles:


----------



## Belle Ella

YAY! More photos. I get to go today. I get to go today! EEEEE. This thread is so awesome. The most awesomest of awesome, if I do say so.


----------



## lapdwife

We so rarely go on Storybook, I forgot they decorate it and I loooovee it!  I'm so glad I saw the pics on here.  We'll have to go on it this week


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> YAY! More photos. I get to go today. I get to go today! EEEEE. This thread is so awesome. The most awesomest of awesome, if I do say so.



Yay yay yay!!!  We are all waiting to hear just how awesome *your *trip is and see you amazing pictures.


----------



## amamax2

lapdwife said:


> We so rarely go on Storybook, I forgot they decorate it and I loooovee it!  I'm so glad I saw the pics on here.  We'll have to go on it this week




We never ride it, and I made a special trip over there just to go on it and see the decorations, but that is when Fantasyland was closed down due to the smoke, and I never made it back there.   So glad someone went and got pictures - get some more when you go!


----------



## Sherry E

Ariel224 said:


> Yes, Sherry, the tour seating puts you right in the parade action.  The kids loved it, especially the youngest.  You simply MUST do this if you have the opportunity.  Though I will say, I thought the peppermint fudge was awful.  It wasn't a really crisp peppermint flavor, which made me feel like I was chewing on a chunk of dried up toothpaste.  The pumpkin fudge, on the other hand...YUM!



Ariel224 - that's what I was afraid of about the fudge.  I like peppermint, but the texture and consistency have a lot to do with it.  Peppermint ice cream is good because it's creamy.  Peppermint mochas are good because they're smooth.  I like a good York Peppermint Patty too, because it's crisp and cool.  So what you describe about the fudge has me worried!  I don't want dried toothpaste!!  But, yes, the tour itself sounds delightful - and I hope hope hope that they don't remove anything from it next year to allow for Party exclusives (if there is a party, that is).



tksbaskets said:


> Looking forward to both of your Christmas trips.  They keep me excited for ours at the end of the month.



tksbaskets - you and Bret may have to join forces to be the DIS'ers who start a Christmas thread devoted to WDW on the 'other side' of the board and keep it going!!  No one on that side of the board seems to want to do it!



shayna111 said:


> I heard it's an absolutel dreamland at Christmas.  Someday I will go see for myself.



shayna111 - It is amazing, that's for sure!  I hop you will get to see it for yourself, sooner than later!  In the meantime, feel free to hang out with us here and enjoy all the photos and information.



Mexikolla said:


>



Mexikolla - what an adorable family!!



Flitterific said:


> Sherry...I know how much you love these so I took more this year just for you   Can these count toward the Tree and Wreath Quests as well?




Flitterific - Thank you so much for posting the Storybook photos!  I'm glad that you and Ariel224 ventured onto the ride to snap photos - I think it's really an overlooked part of the season because the darn line is so long most of the time!

And, even though skiingfast and amamax2 already answered the question for me, I would have said YES - those count as Tree Quest or Wreath Quest photos!!  If I'm counting fake candy trees in a candy shop and parade float trees, then the Storybook trees and wreaths count too!!



Flitterific said:


> I didn't spend a lot of time at A Bug's Land last Christmas and was sad to see that the decorations there this year was at a bare minimum due to the construction everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry...I don't recall Roz wearing a Santa hat last year so I think it's something they added this year.  Either that, or both our memories are failing us



I didn't spend any time in A Bug's Land last year - only in 2008.  Have they really cut back on the decorations?  I forget what all was there in 2008 to be able to notice what's missing this year.  After the disappearance of Candy Corn Acres this Halloween and the New Orleans Square fiasco (with 50% of the holiday decorations and visual impact of the land being cut back), I don't put anything past those sneaky Disney people.

Okay - so I know I'm not the only one who doesn't recall Roz with a Santa hat!!  It wouldn't be unheard of for my memory to be failing - I'm old - but I think you are much younger, so your memory has to be intact!!




where's_my_prince said:


> wow haven't been on this thread in it seems forever!!!!
> 
> i'm just sitting here watch "polar express" and sipping hot cocoa planning my Disneyland Trip for December 14th!
> 
> i will, like Sherry, be staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel!!!
> i'm so so so sooooooooooo excited!!!! Like i said a long time ago, i've never stayed at a disney on-site hotel, so this will be my first time even though it'sonly for one night!
> i literally just booked it right now, i decided to splurge and get the concierge level so hope that turns out to be amazing
> 
> merry christmas everyone!



Yay, Jasmine!!  So you will be staying at the PPH when I am there too!  (I check out on December 15th.)  Maybe we will run into each other in the hallways!!  Or if you see a crazy woman taking pictures of trees and wreaths, you will know it's me!!!  You'll like the PPH, I think.  It's really cute and fun - and you gotta love those Mickey ears bath products in the bathroom!



amamax2 said:


> Yummmm...bread:
> (Tip:  If you plan on eating the bread right away, like we always do, you can ask for butter when you buy it)




amamax2 - I love all the photos, of course, but I especially LOVE the snowman bread!!



Belle Ella said:


> YAY! More photos. I get to go today. I get to go today! EEEEE. This thread is so awesome. The most awesomest of awesome, if I do say so.



Yay, Jazz!  Have a great time today.  It's nice and sunny (but cold) right now!  No more pouring rain and howling, gusty wind like there was last night (you're only about 15-20 minutes east of me right now).







Great photographic contributions, everyone!  I had a rough night last night - was sick and my Internet went down so I couldn't get back on here.  I was delighted to sign in today and see so many new and beautiful photos from everyone.  I am so pleased that everyone seems to love this thread almost as much as I do and keeps it alive!


----------



## Ariel224

Sherry E said:


> Ariel224 - that's what I was afraid of about the fudge.  I like peppermint, but the texture and consistency has a lot to do with it.  Peppermitn ice cream is good because it's creamy.  Peppermint mochas are good because they're smooth.  I like a good York Peppermint Patty too, because it's crisp and cool.  So what you describe about the fudge has me worried!  I don't want dried toothpaste!!  But, yes, the tour itself sounds delightful - and I hope hope hope that they don't remove anything from it next year to allow for Party exclusives (if there is a party, that is).



I would have to say the flavor seemed more spearmint to me than peppermint.  And you're right about texture playing a big role.  Something else I will hesitantly mention about the peppermint fudge....My MIL likes to dissolve fudge in her mouth rather than chew it up.  She said that she was left with a ball of waxy stuff that would not dissolve.  She said that it is likey some sort of edible parafin that candy makers use as a filler, and that she was surprised because it is usually found in low quality candy.  I threw the remainder of my peppermint out right then and there.


----------



## roxy72

Anamax2, where did you buy that enormous snowman bread at??


----------



## amamax2

It was at the Pacific Wharf Cafe in DCA.  They also have Christmas trees (made of dinner rolls interlocked together - we've gotten that before) and Candy Canes.


----------



## tdashgirl

more lovely photos and posts from DLR   This thread truly is my happy place lately 

I actually do remember the santa hat on roz/monsters inc. from last year.  It was cute and we totally noticed it


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> tksbaskets - you and Bret may have to join forces to be the DIS'ers who start a Christmas thread devoted to WDW on the 'other side' of the board and keep it going!!  No one on that side of the board seems to want to do it!
> 
> Great photographic contributions, everyone!  I had a rough night last night - was sick and my Internet went down so I couldn't get back on here.  I was delighted to sign in today and see so many new and beautiful photos from everyone.  I am so pleased that everyone seems to love this thread almost as much as I do and keeps it alive!



Maybe so, but those threads on the WDW go by so fast and the thread that I tried to start on the WDW thread can be on page two or three in just one day. I am not a WDW person than a DL person and that's why I stay on this side of the forum. Even though there is a lot of great info and more DISers on the WDW forum, I still like this side of forum with all the very nice DISers who love DL so much.

I'm sorry to hear that you are sick and hope you get soon for your trip.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Yay, Jasmine!!  So you will be staying at the PPH when I am there too!  (I check out on December 15th.)  Maybe we will run into each other in the hallways!!  Or if you see a crazy woman taking pictures of trees and wreaths, you will know it's me!!!  You'll like the PPH, I think.  It's really cute and fun - and you gotta love those Mickey ears bath products in the bathroom!


oh my gosh! i had no idea they had mickey shaped bath products!! ahhhhhh cannot wait!


----------



## Funball

u know at basin in DTD they have mickey mouse soap... yep they do!


----------



## lapdwife

Ariel224 said:


> I would have to say the flavor seemed more spearmint to me than peppermint.  And you're right about texture playing a big role.  Something else I will hesitantly mention about the peppermint fudge....My MIL likes to dissolve fudge in her mouth rather than chew it up.  She said that she was left with a ball of waxy stuff that would not dissolve.  She said that it is likey some sort of edible parafin that candy makers use as a filler, and that she was surprised because it is usually found in low quality candy.  I threw the remainder of my peppermint out right then and there.



I'm a peppermint fan through and through but was wondering if I should skip this after trying the pumpkin fudge and throwing it out after one bite.  I'll definitely save my money and put it towards a big ole cookie instead


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> oh my gosh! i had no idea they had mickey shaped bath products!! ahhhhhh cannot wait!



Jasmine, this is what the PPH bath products look like:






I like seeing them sitting there in the bathroom, on their little surfboard, waiting to greet me!  They are such cute, happy little bottles!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Jasmine, this is what the PPH bath products look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like seeing them sitting there in the bathroom, on their little surfboard, waiting to greet me!  They are such cute, happy little bottles!



so adorable!!! i can't wait! i can actually see my self reusing those bottles !


----------



## Flitterific

Mexikolla said:


> My pleasure, I loved taking them knowing I would share them on the board.  Just wish I could've taken more... there's always next year



That's right!  There's always next year...that's my excuse for going back to DLR all the time  



where's_my_prince said:


> wow haven't been on this thread in it seems forever!!!!
> 
> i'm just sitting here watch "polar express" and sipping hot cocoa planning my Disneyland Trip for December 14th!
> 
> i will, like Sherry, be staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel!!!
> i'm so so so sooooooooooo excited!!!! Like i said a long time ago, i've never stayed at a disney on-site hotel, so this will be my first time even though it'sonly for one night!
> i literally just booked it right now, i decided to splurge and get the concierge level so hope that turns out to be amazing
> 
> 
> merry christmas everyone!



How exciting!  Please do share details about your trip with us and of course, take lots of wonderful pictures!  Have a magical time! 



amamax2 said:


> Absolutely!!!    Thanks for posting *all *of your pictures - you captured areas I didn't get to, so I am especially happy to see all the little houses and pictures from A Bug's Land.  In fact, I showed them to my DH and he said "Why didn't we see these?  I think we need to make ANOTHER trip just to see these things...."  If only....
> 
> Would you mind if I kept this one for a screen saver?  Grumpy is my favorite Disney character and I just love this sign.



Definitely...you and everyone else are welcome to use any of my pictures.  I just wish I had a clearer shot for you.  Unfortunately we only rode Storybook during the morning (when the line tends to be shorter) and there's always a glare from the sun.  Plus, it's hard to get good pictures with my camera when I'm moving.



amamax2 said:


> The DLH:



I love the decorations at DLH!  I am sad to say that I didn't have a chance to trek over to DLH and PPH to check out their holiday decorations (2.5 days just wasn't enough!) but thanks for sharing the lovely pictures.  I will definitely try to make it over their next time 



amamax2 said:


> Yummmm...bread:
> (Tip:  If you plan on eating the bread right away, like we always do, you can ask for butter when you buy it)



Adorable!  Almost too cute to eat!  



tdashgirl said:


> more lovely photos and posts from DLR   This thread truly is my happy place lately
> 
> I actually do remember the santa hat on roz/monsters inc. from last year.  It was cute and we totally noticed it



Haha...well, there goes my memory!  



Belle Ella said:


> YAY! More photos. I get to go today. I get to go today! EEEEE. This thread is so awesome. The most awesomest of awesome, if I do say so.



Yay!  Please share your pictures if you end up taking any any 



lapdwife said:


> We so rarely go on Storybook, I forgot they decorate it and I loooovee it!  I'm so glad I saw the pics on here.  We'll have to go on it this week



I'm usually not a big fan of Storybook and DBF and I only ride it once per trip but I love looking at the decorations during the holidays.  It makes the ride so much more fun when you try to spot all of the holiday decor...it really blows my mind how detailed Disney is!


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> Flitterific - Thank you so much for posting the Storybook photos!  I'm glad that you and Ariel224 ventured onto the ride to snap photos - I think it's really an overlooked oart of the season because the darn line is so long most of the time!
> 
> And, even though skiingfast and amamax2 already answered the question for me, I would have said YES - those count as Tree Quest or Wreath Quest photos!!  If I'm counting fake candy trees in a candy shop and parade float trees, then the Storybook trees and wreaths count too!!
> 
> I didn't spend any time in A Bug's Land last year - only in 2008.  Have they really cut back on the decorations?  I forget what all was there in 2008 to be able to notice what's missing this year.  After the disappearance of Candy Corn Acres this Halloween and the New Orleans Square fiasco (with 50% of the holiday decorations and visual impact of the land being cut back), I don't put anything past those sneaky Disney people.
> 
> Okay - so I know I'm not the only one who doesn't recall Roz with a Santa hat!!  It wouldn't be unheard of for my memory to be failing - I'm old - but I think you are much younger, so your memory has to be intact!!
> 
> Great photographic contributions, everyone!  I had a rough night last night - was sick and my Internet went down so I couldn't get back on here.  I was delighted to sign in today and see so many new and beautiful photos from everyone.  I am so pleased that everyone seems to love this thread almost as much as I do and keeps it alive!



I actually didn't spend a lot of time in DCA last year either but I recall seeing pictures of more decorations when people had posted them.  The garden area where the Ladybug and other characters are is totally blocked off right now due to construction and I think they were previously decorated.  But you know what...my memory is so bad right now I could totally be wrong (I seriously don't recall Roz wearing a hat last year!) 

I'm sorry to hear that you are sick...I've been feeling under the weather as well   There's definitely something going around right now so take care and get better before you trip!


----------



## MattsPrincess

Maybe we got lucky, but the peppermint fudge we hade was wonderful. Maybe because it was the samples for the tour they made it a little better?

DH is not a mint fan, and loved it. I am a mint fan, and adored it. I thought it was better than the regular milk chocolate by a lot. It was creamy, thick enough to chew but melty enough to not have to, and the mint flavor was spot on. Nothing about it said "toothpaste" to me. If i wasn't afraid of the calories, I could have spent my entire souvenier budget on this stuff.

But, like I said, maybe we just got lucky or they put a little extra into the tour sample? I hope not...maybe, like everything, the fudge has it's "off days" too? Based on what I had, I would buy it. A LOT of it, lol.


----------



## amamax2

Flitterific said:


> I actually didn't spend a lot of time in DCA last year either but I recall seeing pictures of more decorations when people had posted them.  The garden area where the Ladybug and other characters are is totally blocked off right now due to construction and I think they were previously decorated.  But you know what...my memory is so bad right now I could totally be wrong (I seriously don't recall Roz wearing a hat last year!)



Thanks for letting me use the picture!

I felt, in general, DCA wasn't as decorated as much as I thought it would be/remembered from last time we went (which was 2008).      The big wreaths on those elephants at the entrance to Hollywood Backlots area were missing, and, except for the Sunshine Plaza area, the windows didn't seem to have any special touches, etc.   I'm not sure if it was just my perception, the contrast with Disneyland (although we went to DCA first), or if DCA did got the short-shrift again, like at Halloween.


----------



## amamax2

These were the crafts for the kids, coloring pages and reindeer hats:



















Santa saw me trying to sneak a picture and waved, but my camera didn't like the low light in the room.


----------



## Funball

DANG anamax!!!!!!! How many photos did you take??!!??


----------



## amamax2

Funball said:


> DANG anamax!!!!!!! How many photos did you take??!!??



I know, I know.    I only have a few more to post, of the Candlelight Processional set-up (we weren't there for the actual event), and then just some odds and ends.

I took about 1200.  I just got a new DSLR for a combined bday/xmas present (for the next two years), so I played with that A LOT, and I have two other cameras (a P&S and what I call a hybrid P&S/DSLR), so I just kept shooting and shooting and shooting..... 

BUT...I'm only posting about 140.  (Ducks and runs.....)


Still waiting on yours, Sara....Light a fire under those repair people!


----------



## Ariel224

MattsPrincess said:


> Maybe we got lucky, but the peppermint fudge we hade was wonderful. Maybe because it was the samples for the tour they made it a little better?
> 
> DH is not a mint fan, and loved it. I am a mint fan, and adored it. I thought it was better than the regular milk chocolate by a lot. It was creamy, thick enough to chew but melty enough to not have to, and the mint flavor was spot on. Nothing about it said "toothpaste" to me. If i wasn't afraid of the calories, I could have spent my entire souvenier budget on this stuff.
> 
> But, like I said, maybe we just got lucky or they put a little extra into the tour sample? I hope not...maybe, like everything, the fudge has it's "off days" too? Based on what I had, I would buy it. A LOT of it, lol.



Mine WAS the tour fudge....  Maybe it was just the combination of pumpkin followed by peppermint.  At any rate, I'm glad I didn't actually spend any extra money to try it.  Hopefully, for everyone else's sake, it was just a really bad batch.


----------



## Funball

amamax2 said:


> I know, I know.  I only have a few more to post, of the Candlelight Processional set-up (we weren't there for the actual event), and then just some odds and ends.
> 
> I took about 1200. I just got a new DSLR for a combined bday/xmas present (for the next two years), so I played with that A LOT, and I have two other cameras (a P&S and what I call a hybrid P&S/DSLR), so I just kept shooting and shooting and shooting.....
> 
> BUT...I'm only posting about 140. (Ducks and runs.....)
> 
> 
> Still waiting on yours, Sara....Light a fire under those repair people!


 

umm apparantly u missed it.. but i took some high class photos the other day with my cell phone camera. and when i say high class i mean it!   you won't get any better photos with a cell camera then i did!! they are on the last page i think!!  i too took some candlight parade photos. well early in the day ones!

i just sent the camera on friday, i will call tomorrow and see if maybe they have even looked at it! i have my memory card, but i posted all i had, even my yucky ones


----------



## Funball

*anamax.. put the camera down and no one gets hurt!!*  *ur like the "i gotta have every photo of xmas decorations " nazi *


----------



## amamax2

Funball said:


> *anamax.. put the camera down and no one gets hurt!!*  *ur like the "i gotta have every photo of xmas decorations " nazi *







It's a sickness, I know.   

I do it for the DIS...this place just feeds the obsession.

PS I did see your high class pictures of the Candlelight Processional parade...which is why I keep bugging you about getting your camera fixed.    &


----------



## Funball

it is a sickness. i feel your pain


----------



## funatdisney

Hello all. I got back from my very short weekend trip last night. We left the park at 3pm because I didn't want to drive home in the rain in _traffic_. I don't mind driving in the rain, but we were so tired and exhausted that I thought it was best to beat the rain. We got home by 6pm. I haven't read all the way through this thread, but thought I would check in. I took lots of pictures, but have not had the time to download them yet. 

anamax2, great pictures and I laughed so much with your pictures of the two Goofys. I have watched them make candy canes before and was so fascinated with the whole process. Your pictures and descriptions brought back one of my fondest memories of DL.

Liza


----------



## Flitterific

amamax2 said:


> Thanks for letting me use the picture!
> 
> I felt, in general, DCA wasn't as decorated as much as I thought it would be/remembered from last time we went (which was 2008).      The big wreaths on those elephants at the entrance to Hollywood Backlots area were missing, and, except for the Sunshine Plaza area, the windows didn't seem to have any special touches, etc.   I'm not sure if it was just my perception, the contrast with Disneyland (although we went to DCA first), or if DCA did got the short-shrift again, like at Halloween.



I'm totally on your side regarding the lack of decorations at DCA.  But with all the construction going on in that park, it's hard to blame Disney for not wanting to spend too much time/money decorating it.  Everything seemed to be boarded up...it was so depressing!  I really hope Disney does a better job next year when some of their projects are completed (i.e. TLM ride, Goofy's Sky School).



funatdisney said:


> Hello all. I got back from my very short weekend trip last night. We left the park at 3pm because I didn't want to drive home in the rain in _traffic_. I don't mind driving in the rain, but we were so tired and exhausted that I thought it was best to beat the rain. We got home by 6pm. I haven't read all the way through this thread, but thought I would check in. I took lots of pictures, but have not had the time to download them yet.



Welcome back funatdisney!  I cannot wait to see your pictures!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics of Santa's Reindeer Round-Up amamax2. You took a lot of pics during your trip and everyone was great.


----------



## Flitterific

I only got to watch the parade once this trip and I didn't get a very good spot for taking pictures.  The weird lighting at night made it very hard to take good pictures and a lot of the pictures turned out blurry.  So for all you picture-takers out there, I recommend taking pictures of the parade during the daytime (which was what I did last year).  Anyway, here are some of the better ones that I picked out


----------



## Flitterific




----------



## Funball

thanks everyone .. yes you to anamax just rub it in becuase you all have cameras that work!!

ha ha just kidding!! no seriously i see some GREAT photos!!!!


----------



## Disgram23kids

What wonderful photos.  Amamax2 & Mexikolla - thanks for posting.  I haven't been on in two days as work was crazy.  Took me a while tonight to catch up.  We leave on Thursday (which is coming faster than I could ever have imagined).   

Sherry, we were hoping for cooler weather too - it's in the 70's while we are at DL according to AccuWeather!  It's  been warm in Denver too.  Just doesn't feel like Christmas.  My grass is still green which is weird.  Usually by now it has gone dormant and is brown.  We had a few teases of light snow but then a day later, back to 60-70's.  Crazy!!!

Funball, you took some great photos and I'm sorry your camera is in the shop.  I just bought an Olympus Stylus Tough 8020 for a trip to Hawaii early next year.  It takes underwater photos which is what I wanted, but I think your Nikon took much better photos than this camera.  I'm a little disappointed with it.  Luckily my daughter will be with us at DL and she has a great camera.  Hopefully, she'll get some good shots that I can post.


----------



## Funball

ohh thanks for all the wishes on my camera. its getting fixed so i just have to chugg along with out it!! thank my nikon does well!


----------



## Funball

amamax2 said:


> These were the crafts for the kids, coloring pages and reindeer hats:


 

ok i just now saw this     i dont know how i missed it earlier but i want a reindeer hat!!!!!  is 31 to old to hav a reindeer hat? do they have a age resctriction!?


----------



## funatdisney

Mexikolla said:


> Here are some of the pictures I took. There aren't as many as I would have liked due to the fact that I had a dead camera battery the first day, thankfully at the Photoshop on Main Street they offer a charging service, (FOR FREE) so I was only with out a camera for a few hours.



What a good thing to know. I am always stressing over if my battery is charged. I am relieved that the Photo Shop on Main street will charge your battery and for _free_! Thanks for the information, Mexikolla.


----------



## amamax2

funatdisney said:


> Hello all. I got back from my very short weekend trip last night. I took lots of pictures, but have not had the time to download them yet.
> 
> anamax2, great pictures and I laughed much with your picture with the two Goofys. I have watched them make candy canes before and was so fascinated with the whole process. Your pictures and descriptions brought back one of my fondest memories of DL.




Welcome back and can't wait to see your pictures!

It was a fabulous surprise that we were actually able to see them being made and I agree that it will be one of my fondest memories, too.




mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pics of Santa's Reindeer Round-Up amamax2. You took a lot of pics during your trip and everyone was great.



Thanks Bret!  High praise from you!  



Flitterific said:


> I only got to watch the parade once this trip and I didn't get a very good spot for taking pictures.  Anyway, here are some of the better ones that I picked out



Flitterific - thanks for all the parade pictures!  It is really hard to get them at night, but I am glad you posted them as that was ANOTHER thing we didn't get to (after I had Bret describe the perfect place to be for pictures).  I am really loving that all of your photos are things I didn't get to see!  



Disgram23kids said:


> What wonderful photos.  Amamax2 & Mexikolla - thanks for posting. We leave on Thursday (which is coming faster than I could ever have imagined).



Thanks and have a wonderful time!!



Funball said:


> ok i just now saw this     i dont know how i missed it earlier but i want a reindeer hat!!!!!  is 31 to old to hav a reindeer hat? do they have a age resctriction!?



Well, I'm a bit older than 31 and I got one!  You would look great in one - definitely do it and post a picture.


----------



## Belle Ella

Decided to sleep in today rather than try for MM, lol. So I get to check in here!!



Sherry E said:


> Yay, Jazz!  Have a great time today.  It's nice and sunny (but cold) right now!  No more pouring rain and howling, gusty wind like there was last night (you're only about 15-20 minutes east of me right now).



 I did have a great day yesterday. The weather was pretty darn perfect (first time I can remember me wearing jeans and a long sleeve shirt to Disneyland) and c-c-c-old at night, for my tastes. A part of me would love a little rain (a.k.a. the part that wants to wear rain boots badly) but otherwise I couldn't ask for better weather. If it's not going to be super duper hot then it might as well be cool/chilly.



amamax2 said:


> Yay yay yay!!!  We are all waiting to hear just how awesome *your *trip is and see you amazing pictures.






Flitterific said:


> Yay!  Please share your pictures if you end up taking any any



I will definitely be sharing photos! I left my DSLR (my nice camera) behind and for the first time tried a day at Disneyland with only my P&S. That was interesting! I found myself wishing I had the Nikon while watching the parade and at night, but it definitely changed things up for me.

Today and tomorrow are more for photos since I'll be alone today. It will be fun to go through and see what I have later.


----------



## cseca

Soooo... what's the weather like over there right now?
I'm looking at weather channel and it says 70s? Seriously?
I am going to be in HEAVEN if it is...


----------



## Sherry E

Ariel224 said:


> I would have to say the flavor seemed more spearmint to me than peppermint.  And you're right about texture playing a big role.  Something else I will hesitantly mention about the peppermint fudge....My MIL likes to dissolve fudge in her mouth rather than chew it up.  She said that she was left with a ball of waxy stuff that would not dissolve.  She said that it is likey some sort of edible parafin that candy makers use as a filler, and that she was surprised because it is usually found in low quality candy.  I threw the remainder of my peppermint out right then and there.



Ariel224 - You know, I've had other things (not at DLR, but other places) that advertised peppermint as being the flavor, when it was actually more like spearmint.  That always bugs me because they are two different flavors, even if they have that crispness to them.  If I buy something peppermint, I want it to be peppermint, not spearmint!  Yes, texture does play a big role.  Fudge - even just in its regular chocolate form - can be really great, or it can go terribly wrong - and a lot of it has to do with texture.  The ball of waxy stuff does not sound appetizing.  I wish I could get them to give me a tiny sample of the fudge at the Candy Palace, but I don't think they will.



mvf-m11c said:


> Maybe so, but those threads on the WDW go by so fast and the thread that I tried to start on the WDW thread can be on page two or three in just one day. I am not a WDW person than a DL person and that's why I stay on this side of the forum. Even though there is a lot of great info and more DISers on the WDW forum, I still like this side of forum with all the very nice DISers who love DL so much.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are sick and hope you get soon for your trip.



You're right, Bret - those threads on the WDW side move too fast and it would be way too time-consuming to maintain the thread and keep it active.  Over here, we can kind of put threads on 'auto-pilot' and they sort of take care of themselves because things don't move as fast over here and many more people become aware of the threads before they disappear. Truth be told, we would much rather have you over on the DLR side of the board, contributing to our forums with wonderful DLR photos!  But if there ever were going to be an exclusive "WDW at Christmas" thread, you and tksbaskets would be good candidates to contribute to it!!  And there are certainly other DLR DIS'ers who could contribute their WDW photos as well.  

Right now, Bumbershoot (Molly) is off at WDW, and she just posted in her Pre-TR that she now sees how & why many people do Resort-Only vacations at WDW, without ever going into the parks.  The Resorts are that amazing, I guess, which is what we always hear about.  It would be easy to just spend a week going from hotel to hotel, enjoying the grounds, the holiday decor, all the gift shops and the restaurants without ever setting foot in one of the parks.  We are lucky to have the few Disney hotels that we have in Anaheim, but we will never have the space necessary to really build up the Resort side of things like they have in Orlando.  And you could pretty much enjoy the grounds and gift shops of all 3 DLR hotels in one day, and then maybe get all the restaurants done in in 2 days.




lapdwife said:


> I'm a peppermint fan through and through but was wondering if I should skip this after trying the pumpkin fudge and throwing it out after one bite.  I'll definitely save my money and put it towards a big ole cookie instead



lapdwife - Nothing at all wrong with a big ol cookie!!  I might get a big cookie or two at DLR - and a big cupcake as well!!



where's_my_prince said:


> so adorable!!! i can't wait! i can actually see my self reusing those bottles !



Jasmine - You could totally reuse them!  I hoard those bottles when I stay onsite.  I just stash them every day and the housekeeping folks will leave more.  And then I come back with lots of them and end up giving away sets on the DIS!  If nothing else, those 'ears' bottles are collectible (and they have them at the DLH, too, but not at the GCH). Up until 2 years ago, the Paradise Pier bath products were in these boring red, black, yellow and white boxes and bottles.  Those boxes and bottles had been around since the '90s!!  In fact, those items used to be in the DLH rooms too, and then finally the DLH switched to the ears bottles.  I thought that the PPH would stick with the boring boxes forever, so I was thrilled to see the ears bottles in their bathrooms in 2008!!

H20 makes mostly all the products in the DLR hotel rooms (for WDW too), but they don't always put H20 in the tiny print on the backs of the bottles.  I have some older versions of PPH/DLH bottles that say "H20" in teeny tiny print on the back.  Mainly they try to focus on the Disney aspect of those and keep the H20 part quiet.  Only the GCH has (or had) bottles that prominently said "H20 Spa" on them.  But, really, H20 is behind all of it.



Flitterific said:


> I actually didn't spend a lot of time in DCA last year either but I recall seeing pictures of more decorations when people had posted them.  The garden area where the Ladybug and other characters are is totally blocked off right now due to construction and I think they were previously decorated.  But you know what...my memory is so bad right now I could totally be wrong (I seriously don't recall Roz wearing a hat last year!)
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are sick...I've been feeling under the weather as well   There's definitely something going around right now so take care and get better before you trip!



Flitterific - Thank you.  I am feeling much, much better now, thankfully.  I was not well on Sunday night at all, and was not feeling that great yesterday.  I was beginning to worry that I was coming down with something that would be at its peak just in time for my trip!  I am not one of those people who can function well when ill.  I see some folks out and about who act like nothing is wrong when they are sick. They just carry on like normal.  I need rest!  So being sick at DLR would pretty much leave me unable to do much of anything!  Luckily, I think I have willed it away - whatever it was.  You're right - lots of people are coming down with something lately.  I think that in SoCal, much of it has to do with the crazy weather we have had this year.  The temperatures have been all over the place, and I think people's bodies can't get used to the rapid changes in weather.

Well...even though apparently Roz was wearing her Santa hat last year, I still feel better knowing that I was not the only one who didn't remember it!!



MattsPrincess said:


> Maybe we got lucky, but the peppermint fudge we hade was wonderful. Maybe because it was the samples for the tour they made it a little better?
> 
> DH is not a mint fan, and loved it. I am a mint fan, and adored it. I thought it was better than the regular milk chocolate by a lot. It was creamy, thick enough to chew but melty enough to not have to, and the mint flavor was spot on. Nothing about it said "toothpaste" to me. If i wasn't afraid of the calories, I could have spent my entire souvenier budget on this stuff.
> 
> But, like I said, maybe we just got lucky or they put a little extra into the tour sample? I hope not...maybe, like everything, the fudge has it's "off days" too? Based on what I had, I would buy it. A LOT of it, lol.



MattsPrincess - Now, see, your description has me almost wanting to sample the fudge again!!  I had all but banished it from my list for fear of getting a 'toothpasty' batch.  Hmmm....I will have to decide on the spot, while I am at DLR.



amamax2 said:


> Thanks for letting me use the picture!
> 
> I felt, in general, DCA wasn't as decorated as much as I thought it would be/remembered from last time we went (which was 2008).      The big wreaths on those elephants at the entrance to Hollywood Backlots area were missing, and, except for the Sunshine Plaza area, the windows didn't seem to have any special touches, etc.   I'm not sure if it was just my perception, the contrast with Disneyland (although we went to DCA first), or if DCA did got the short-shrift again, like at Halloween.



amamax2 - The wreaths on the elephants were one of the things I was asking about back when the holiday decorations were just beginning to go up.  I hadn't seen any photos of them from this year, and since we didn't make it into DCA in November, I couldn't verify for myself.  So I'm glad you have now confirmed what I suspected - that the elephants are wreath-less!  So this means that the rest of the Backlot area must not have its usual candy cane wreaths and bells hanging from the various posts along the street.

Other than that, I guess I am not too surprised by what they've done in DCA with the holiday decor.  In my opinion, they are at least _trying_ to decorate what they can of DCA.  From what I have seen in photos, it looks like most of the same decorations that were up in previous years are up again - with the exception of the glaring omission of the stuff in the Backlot area.  (And that's directly related to ElecTRONica.  That's not even a construction issue, I don't think.)  Heck, it's a miracle that they even put up the candy cane CALIFORNIA letters one last time, as well as the Golden Gate Bridge decorations one last time.  I didn't even think they would do that much.  They could have easily decided to not put anything up in A Bug's Land this year, but they put it up anyway, so that's good.

So I'm thrilled about those things because I expected less.  I can at least _tell_ that it's Christmas based on the photos I have seen from inside the DCA stores and in the photos of the facades in general.  DCA was never on the same level as Disneyland to begin with in terms of the extent of the decorations - even pre-construction.  As you implied, the contrast is dramatic.  DL always had the bulk of the decor.  I would imagine that some things just 'fit' better in the themes of Disneyland than they do in California Adventure.  DCA has a more minimalist approach.  

But for Halloween Time, to remove Candy Corn Acres was to remove the only real, legitimate trace of Halloween in the entire park!!  That was the only real "decoration."  The window displays - what few there might be in DCA - don't stand out.  You have to look for them.  CCA was the only thing that really stood out which said "Halloween."  It's like they didn't even try to make it Halloween-esque in DCA at all this year, which is a bummer.  At least, when they took away the elephants' wreaths and the other holiday stuff in the Backlot, there were still plenty of other obvious traces of Christmas left around DCA.  But without that giant candy corn in DCA, there is virtually nothing left!!

And the fact that they severely scaled back the NOS decorations in DL is not only disappointing but also puzzling - because what they stripped away made such a huge visual impact on that land at night, which enhanced its uniqueness and made it really stand out over all the other lands in terms of holiday decor.  To kind of minimize that and make it 'less' than what it was for no apparent reason (no construction; no other new attractions affecting that area) seems, again, to me like they just...aren't _trying_!  It's like they did the lazy version of NOS at Christmas time this year!!  That area is one of their great strengths during the season, so whomever the genius was who had the brilliant idea to scale down the beauty of it was probably high!



Flitterific said:


> I only got to watch the parade once this trip and I didn't get a very good spot for taking pictures.  The weird lighting at night made it very hard to take good pictures and a lot of the pictures turned out blurry.  So for all you picture-takers out there, I recommend taking pictures of the parade during the daytime (which was what I did last year).  Anyway, here are some of the better ones that I picked out



Flitterific - When I was at DLR on 11/13, we had a really good spot for the parade at night, I felt, but you're right - the lighting is weird.  Mainly the problem I had was the fact that the characters are constantly moving.  So unless you have a tripod or a really fast shutter speed, it is hard to get non-blurry photos.  I actually saw both the daytime and nighttime versions of the parade that same day.  I think the nighttime parade is much more beautiful.  Some of the floats are lit up and it's just prettier overall.  But yes, I would imagine that getting better photos in the daytime might be more possible. I didn't try to get any daytime photos because our vantage point was not good.  But about half of my nighttime parade photos came out blurry.  

I did the same thing you did, though - I posted the ones I could salvage from the blurry bunch!!!



Disgram23kids said:


> Sherry, we were hoping for cooler weather too - it's in the 70's while we are at DL according to AccuWeather!  It's  been warm in Denver too.  Just doesn't feel like Christmas.  My grass is still green which is weird.  Usually by now it has gone dormant and is brown.  We had a few teases of light snow but then a day later, back to 60-70's.  Crazy!!!



Disgram23kids - Oh the weather is crazy in SoCal this year.  Right now, on my Yahoo toolbar weather icon, it says 49 degrees.  And it has been in the 50's and 60's every single day for the last couple of weeks.  So now that I'm looking forward to some nice, cool, crisp days at Disneyland in December next week, when it should be cool and crisp, the weather decides to change. My forecast says 80+ degrees for one day I'm there, 77 for the next and in the 70's the day after that.  Suddenly it decides to warm up.  T least it looks like my trip will be rain-free, but still...the fact that it's jumping from 50-something days to now 80-something days in a week is annoying.



funatdisney said:


> What a good thing to know. I am always stressing over if my battery is charged. I am relieved that the Photo Shop on Main street will charge your battery and for _free_! Thanks for the information, Mexikolla.



Liza - I found that to be a really helpful hint too!  I didn't know they would do that, let alone for free.  It will be really handy for people who are not staying at a hotel nearby and cannot get back to charge a battery during the day.  They will also take a full memory card and transfer all your photos to a CD to clear up the memory card.  Of course, I'm sure that is not free but it's still handy!!  If you don't have extra memory with you and don't want to buy another one, having them do that is really helpful.

Wow - I just started thinking about how much the Photo Shop on Main Street has changed with the times over the decades!!  I remember back in the 1970's and '80s, when the most advanced thing they had at the Photo Shop was two or three different types of film and maybe some disposable cameras (once those became popular).  Now they are charging different types of batteries for cameras and saving photos onto CD's and selling all different types of digital cameras with special Disney effects and images, etc.


----------



## Mexikolla

thanks for the compliments on the photos (& my family)! I'm pretty lucky 

as far as the Photoshop on Main Street charging your camera batteries... I am 99.99% positive you have to have YOUR charger with you. They have a bank of outlets in the back and took my charger and battery, gave me a ticket (like a coat check) with the time I dropped it off and my cell # and told me to come back after a while to pick it up. 

I went to get coffee, changed the baby in the Baby Center (which is DIVINE if you have a baby!) and then nursed my son on Main Street on the Palm Reader's porch. It was probably a little over an hour when I went back to pick it up. 

The CM at the shop told me to take advantage of the service while I still could because she's heard rumors of them not offering the service any longer.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Decided to sleep in today rather than try for MM, lol. So I get to check in here!!
> 
> 
> I did have a great day yesterday. The weather was pretty darn perfect (first time I can remember me wearing jeans and a long sleeve shirt to Disneyland) and c-c-c-old at night, for my tastes. A part of me would love a little rain (a.k.a. the part that wants to wear rain boots badly) but otherwise I couldn't ask for better weather. If it's not going to be super duper hot then it might as well be cool/chilly.
> 
> I will definitely be sharing photos! I left my DSLR (my nice camera) behind and for the first time tried a day at Disneyland with only my P&S. That was interesting! I found myself wishing I had the Nikon while watching the parade and at night, but it definitely changed things up for me.
> 
> Today and tomorrow are more for photos since I'll be alone today. It will be fun to go through and see what I have later.



Jazz - Will Jason be able to join you at DLR after he gets off work today and tomorrow?  Maybe he can get out of work a little early?  Or maybe I'm just doing some 'wishful thinking' for you and hoping he will get out early!

I read - can't recall if it was here or on FB (the week has been a blur) - that you had the cute rain boots you were ready to pull out at a moment's notice (after you got rained on while going to your car)!!  That rain didn't last for long.  But you're right - it's really nice weather now.  For those folks who don't like extreme cold, it is now beginning to warm up a little bit - but not to blistering, inferno-like levels.  Just to like upper 60-ish or low 70-ish in the daytime.  For those who don't like inferno-like temperatures, it's still quite comfortable in the daytime and pretty downright chilly at night.

I can't believe you left the DSLR at home!! Well, this is a good chance to get very acquainted with all the workings of the Cool Pix.  If anyone can figure out how to get the best possible photos from a P&S, it will be YOU!!

Are you finding it to be as magical at DLR for the holidays as it's been cracked up to be?  I hope so.  I think that you would really appreciate all the beauty of the season and all the great details everywhere.



cseca said:


> Soooo... what's the weather like over there right now?
> I'm looking at weather channel and it says 70s? Seriously?
> I am going to be in HEAVEN if it is...



cseca!!  You finally spoke up!!  Yes, the weather is warming up to the 70's.  By the time I get to DLR on Sunday it will be a toasty 80 degrees or above....which I don't like, but it is what it is and I can't do anything to change it!!  As long as Mother Nature doesn't decide to unleash Hades on us SoCal folk again and make us suffer through another 113-degree heat wave (like in September), I'll be okay.  I've decided that 80 degrees in November or December feels different (and less harsh) than 80 degrees in the peak of Summer feels.  I can deal with Fall/Winter heat better than Summer heat.  I'd still prefer a nice 60-degree day, but what can I do?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> You're right, Bret - those threads on the WDW side move too fast and it would be way too time-consuming to maintain the thread and keep it active.  Over here, we can kind of put threads on 'auto-pilot' and they sort of take care of themselves because things don't move as fast over here and many more people become aware of the threads before they disappear. Truth be told, we would much rather have you over on the DLR side of the board, contributing to our forums with wonderful DLR photos!  But if there ever were going to be an exclusive "WDW at Christmas" thread, you and tksbaskets would be good candidates to contribute to it!!  And there are certainly other DLR DIS'ers who could contribute their WDW photos as well.
> 
> Right now, Bumbershoot (Molly) is off at WDW, and she just posted in her Pre-TR that she now sees how & why many people do Resort-Only vacations at WDW, without ever going into the parks.  The Resorts are that amazing, I guess, which is what we always hear about.  It would be easy to just spend a week going from hotel to hotel, enjoying the grounds, the holiday decor, all the gift shops and the restaurants without ever setting foot in one of the parks.  We are lucky to have the few Disney hotels that we have in Anaheim, but we will never have the space necessary to really build up the Resort side of things like they have in Orlando.  And you could pretty much enjoy the grounds and gift shops of all 3 DLR hotels in one day, and then maybe get all the restaurants done in in 2 days.



I would rather be here on the DLR side of the board than the WDW since you and all the other DISers are very friendly like I have said over and over again. It would be nice if WDW has something like this thread, right now they just have the MVMCP thread which is nice to understand all the tips during that exclusive event.

I just read Bumbershoot TR and looks like she is having a great time at the WDW resort. You are right that the resorts are so much fun you forget where you are during your trip. When I went to WDW for the first time in 96, the Contemporary hotel which I have stayed was so great and they had a lot of things to do instead of going to the park. The WDW hotels are very great but I got to understand where I am at and enjoy it more at the parks than at the hotel. But all the different activities at the hotels gets you occupied so easily. I really do enjoy all the three hotels at the DLR and it is so easy to access all three hotels at once than at WDW where you to different locations.


----------



## funatdisney

Bummer! My DH took the camera today and I can't find my photo card to download my pictures He will be gone all day today so I text him to ask where it may be. Hopefully he left it somewhere for me.

So instead, I have been playing around with resizing my pictures. Here are some pictures I took from 11/28 that I have reduced in size:






Taken while on the Omnibus: 








Hope that will do for now.


----------



## Funball

amamax2 said:


> Welcome back and can't wait to see your pictures!
> 
> It was a fabulous surprise that we were actually able to see them being made and I agree that it will be one of my fondest memories, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bret! High praise from you!
> 
> 
> 
> Flitterific - thanks for all the parade pictures! It is really hard to get them at night, but I am glad you posted them as that was ANOTHER thing we didn't get to (after I had Bret describe the perfect place to be for pictures). I am really loving that all of your photos are things I didn't get to see!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and have a wonderful time!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, I'm a bit older than 31 and I got one! You would look great in one - definitely do it and post a picture.*


 
OHH THANKS ANAMAX!!    that has to be the best compliment i have ever recieved!


----------



## funatdisney

This past weekend I was able to attend the special sale at the World of Disney store for APs, DVC members and D23 members last Saturday. What an experience! I arrived at 5:30am and was told that the queue was over by the parking lot near the Rainforest cafe. I must have been about 500th in line. They were giving away a special gift to the first 1000 members, so I was relieved that I got up early enough for the gift.

Before the shoppers were let in, they handed out flyers that explained what merchandise was for sale and where they were located in the store. Not everything in the store was included in the sale. Items on sale included any items with "2010" like t-shirts, mugs and ornaments and any items that had this year's theme designs, and some toys. Everything on sale was 75% to 30% off. They also worked with the Toys for Tots organization. Fireman and Marines were on hand to collect any donations. 

When you walk in, they gave you a 33 gallon trash bag to shop with. People were stuffing their trash bags with stuff. I only wanted to buy what I really needed. I have lost some weight, so I wanted clothes and jackets in the next size smaller than I wear now and some pins for my DD. So I headed to those sections first (lucky for me that the sections were very close together). It was hard to get around the store. There were lots of people dragging their trash bags full of stuff. It was difficult to maneuver through the crowd and their bags. I manage to get a “2010” jacket (regularly $45 paid $12) and some shirts in the size I wanted. I got 14 pins for my DD ($2 each).

When I finished shopping, I got into line. The lines were long and it took forever to get to the cashier. When I reached the cashier, they rung up my items and then gave me the 20% PAP discount, too! I couldn't believe it. I saved so much money. 

As for the gift, I thought it would be some trinket, but it was a really nice gift. It was a resin picture frame with Tinker Bell on it. It must have regularly sold for around $25. I was quite impressed. 

Overall, I am glad I attended the sale, but I don't know if I would drive down just to attend it. I happen to be staying at the GCH, so rolling out of bed, walk down stairs, shop, drag my loot back to my room and take a nap made it easier to attend. Well, I might if I could go with a buddy.


----------



## Funball

I found these on my cell camera! I forgot I took them!! I must be loosing my mind.(  ) ​ 

Anyhow, this is peppermint fudge!! ​ 



​ 

Wait.. there is more!...​ 

Cookies! Look how cute they are!!!​ 


​ 
http://img196.imageshack.us/i/xmascookies.jpg/


​ 

.. and this was in DTD near the Anne Geddes Store, its a nice photo op! they had a photographer there for anybody that wanted photos done!​



​


----------



## SueTGGR

Whew! I finally caught up on this thread! Thank you to all of you for the pictures. I have inspiration and ideas of things to try with my camera this trip. I always seem to put the long lens on and then what I want is close. Then I put the regular lens on and I can't get close enough. DH always insists on carrying the camera backpack and I hate for him to carry multiple lenses. What to do, what to do. 
We are driving down Friday and then leaving Sunday (after getting one final ride on Toy Story Mania) and staying at DLH. I am so glad I talked DH in to going this weekend as it looks like it will be good weather and maybe we will get lucky with the crowds. Maybe?

*where's_my_prince*-You will love the concierge level, we did that this summer. Go in to the lounge at different times and they have yummy food. Also, make sure you ask for a bottle or two of water before you head to the park, they are the little mini bottles. Saves the cost of bottled water in the park

So far I have only seen one picture of the beignets, has anyone eaten them? Were they good? Have you had the ones at Brennan's and are they about the same density? I am trying to convince DH to make advance reservations there but I don't want to get them if they are heavy and not good as was reported in the Halloween thread. OK, I'm officially crazy I think it was because I wanted to have them when we went in October but it just didn't work with all the other things we did. 

The trouble I found with taking pics of the parade last year was the lighting across from where we were. It was so bright that it messed with my camera settings. I had to stand at an angle to keep it out of the frame. It would have been so nice if I didn't as we had the good seats from the tour and I would have had ISW in the background. We won't be doing the tour this year but I may try to sneak a few shots of the parade here and there. 

*Sherry* I hope whatever it was that tried to make you sick went away and stays away. We have had a nasty bug passed around up here in Nor Cal that hangs on and hangs on. I still have not found the Starbucks Peppermint Mocha ice cream they teased me with.  I know what you mean about spearmint and peppermint. I can't explain to a non-peppermint person at a coffee place that Creme de Mint is NOT the same as peppermint!  I am not a white chocolate fan and the peppermint fudge looks like that variety. If it was a dark chocolate with the peppermint then you would know where to find me! I am going to have to try the marshmallow stick with it rolled in the peppermint, though!

Sorry to ramble on but this thread gets me going! OK, off to work to earn a few more dollars to spend @ Disneyland!


----------



## Funball

hello everyone!!!






....anyhow, where is everyone?


----------



## cseca

Sherry E said:


> ...
> cseca!!  You finally spoke up!!  Yes, the weather is warming up to the 70's.  By the time I get to DLR on Sunday it will be a toasty 80 degrees or above....which I don't like, but it is what it is and I can't do anything to change it!!  As long as Mother Nature doesn't decide to unleash Hades on us SoCal folk again and make us suffer through another 113-degree heat wave (like in September), I'll be okay.  I've decided that 80 degrees in November or December feels different (and less harsh) than 80 degrees in the peak of Summer feels.  I can deal with Fall/Winter heat better than Summer heat.  I'd still prefer a nice 60-degree day, but what can I do?



HAHA!
I need real human confirmation on the weather because I'm starting to wonder what the heck are we going to pack?
Warmer weather means less clothes too launder... YES!!! 

Have a wonderful time there Sherry! Post pictures!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, so I haven't caught up reading this thread (or on anything else, lol) but I'll get my pictures up for your benefit. At least some for now.

*On the left:* the cookie I bought at Marceline's Thursday night. Chewy, not crispy, a little dry. *On the right*, the cookie from the Holiday Tour. Similar consistency -- packaged. SAME SIZE -- most of the length of my very average hand.






I had the impression that the cookies were fresh-made at Disneyland, but the cookie they gave us on the Holiday Tour were from Selma's in Riverside. My friend said many of the baked goods they got in WDW last summer were from the Florida Selma's. I don't know if everyone else's cookie was packaged.






PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> OK, so I haven't caught up reading this thread (or on anything else, lol) but I'll get my pictures up for your benefit. At least some for now.
> 
> *On the left:* the cookie I bought at Marceline's Thursday night. Chewy, not crispy, a little dry. *On the right*, the cookie from the Holiday Tour. Similar consistency -- packaged. SAME SIZE -- most of the length of my very average hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the impression that the cookies were fresh-made at Disneyland, but the cookie they gave us on the Holiday Tour were from Selma's in Riverside. My friend said many of the baked goods they got in WDW last summer were from the Florida Selma's. I don't know if everyone else's cookie was packaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks so much, PHXscuba!!! 

Well, actually, when you look at the two cookies closely, side by side, they are the same height/length, but they are not exactly mirror images of each other.  They are slightly different.  The ears are bigger on one of them.  One cookie is less narrow than the other.  And in fact, the cookie on the left-hand side from Marceline's even looks a wee bit different from the ones I saw at Marceline's in November.  It looks much wider across the stomach than the ones I saw and the feet are a tiny bit different.  The batch I saw on 11/13 were not a portly bunch.  They had svelte waistlines!!  Different batches produce different waistlines and different-looking feet, I suppose!!!

So I'm not even sure if they are made out of the same mold as the Selma's cookies?  Maybe the Marceline's cookie is made onsite at the DL bakery and the cookie for the tour is made at Selma's??  What's the point in having that big ol' bakery on the premises if they aren't going to be baking their own cookies?  I've never heard of Selma's!  In the past, they used to have the cookies at Marceline's in the glass case, on the trays, so they looked freshly made.  When I was there on 11/13, the cookies were just sitting in a basket on the counter....maybe just in from Selma's!!

Well, I already know that the Marceline's cookies are shorter in length than what they used to sell a couple of years ago - I think it was disneymom23 that agreed they had shrunk considerably when she was just at DLR a couple of weeks ago.  Seeing that I never got a tour cookie in the past, I am not sure if they always came from Selma's or if they were always the same exact size as the Marceline's cookie, but I assumed they were.  So maybe everything shrank a wee bit.

Oh well.  I wanted to see them side my side and now I have.  Thank you for being the Cookie Detective, PHXscuba!!  I hope you got to chow down on the peppermint ice cream and other pepperminty goodness!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I actually skipped the peppermint ice cream  because I have some here and I was COLD most of the weekend! Lots of hot cocoa (Disney's is better then La Brea Bakery, we decided).

I liked the peppermint fudge on the Holiday Tour. I thought the regular fudge was OK, but the peppermint was better. Of course I think everything is better with peppermint, so I'm not the best judge.

OK, off to upload MORE PHOTOS!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Our first afternoon and evening we spent in DTD and at the hotels. Despite many trips, neither of us had done this much because we usually have the DHs and kids in tow.

We saw the carolers in the front lobby of the Disneyland hotel (I think the same set amamax posted a few pages ago). Then we came around the corner near Goofy's and saw Santa -- with NO ONE around but one family getting off his lap and the photogs. So we took a picture -- I'm the brunette on the right.






We also saw this monster wreath -- the floor-to-ceiling windows behind it should give you a clue to its size. I didn't think I could get it in my van, so we left it at the DLH.






Sherry, I can't thank you enough for your suggestion to hang out in the great hall of the GCH. We found a couple chairs near the Christmas tree and spent an hour or so talking and watching people get their pictures with Santa (some adorable tiny babies), soaking up the ambience, etc. It's now on both of our lists to come back to.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

HOLIDAY TOUR:

My friend and I both agreed the Holiday Tour was great. We had a very perky tour guide and she was perfect.  I didn't realize how much walking around we would do. She hauled us everywhere except Tomorrowland, I think, telling stories about DL and holiday traditions. The two kids on the tour (about ages 9 and 5) kept up well and made it even more fun.

The crowds were really getting thick so it was great to get on HMH and IASWH without waiting. I figure we would have waited about 1.5 hours combined for those rides alone.

Our parade seats were great -- sipping on cocoa and being close enough to the parade to take unobstructed pictures. Here are a few parade photos:

I was impressed that the toy soldiers were really playing the trumpets -- as a former brass player I can't imagine how hard it would be to march and play while wearing the blocky costumes.





















That night we really got some extra pixie dust -- three times we went to use some hoarded FastPasses and the ride was temporarily closed (Space Mountain, Indiana Jones, Thunder Mountain). We would wander around for 15-20 minutes and then go back for one last try. Miraculously, ALL THREE times, the ride had reopened by then. 

PHXscuba


----------



## Torgue

We will be on the holiday tour tonight! The parade seats look so awesome. Can someone please help me with seating for the fireworks at 7:30. We usually just plop down on the ground but my DMIL is with us and just had a knee replacement. Where is a really good spot to see the fireworks on a bench ? What time should we get there ! Should we just stay in our parade seats ? Thanks bunches !


----------



## MattsPrincess

So, out of curiosity I went to the Selma's website in hopes of being able to order some of those gingerbreads. No luck on that, but when I was looking around at what all they had...I have to say, it seems like Disney may be using more than just their gingerbread men. A LOT of the cookies and rice krispies look like the ones I saw in the parks.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## anotherdismom

Ariel224 said:


> I would have to say the flavor seemed more spearmint to me than peppermint.  And you're right about texture playing a big role.  Something else I will hesitantly mention about the peppermint fudge....My MIL likes to dissolve fudge in her mouth rather than chew it up.  She said that she was left with a ball of waxy stuff that would not dissolve.  She said that it is likey some sort of edible parafin that candy makers use as a filler, and that she was surprised because it is usually found in low quality candy.  I threw the remainder of my peppermint out right then and there.



Personally, I *really* like it.  The texture in my opinion is very tasty... though I'm going to have to check the toothpaste thing, its not that sugary, at least to me.

I tried the rolling it around in my mouth a bit and letting it disolve, and did not feel anything like a wax in mouth - not in texture or in flavor and all melted away... wait I better check that again.  I chewed it a bit at first to break it down, but then all that is left is buttery sugary happiness. DH tried it too and thinks the same... and not spearaminty to me at all.

Of course the TSA screeners had to take a look at it to make sure it wasn't some sort of explosive, and they teased me about having to taste a bit (*VERY* friendly TSA staff at LGB).

that's my $.02


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I would rather be here on the DLR side of the board than the WDW since you and all the other DISers are very friendly like I have said over and over again. It would be nice if WDW has something like this thread, right now they just have the MVMCP thread which is nice to understand all the tips during that exclusive event.
> 
> I just read Bumbershoot TR and looks like she is having a great time at the WDW resort. You are right that the resorts are so much fun you forget where you are during your trip. When I went to WDW for the first time in 96, the Contemporary hotel which I have stayed was so great and they had a lot of things to do instead of going to the park. The WDW hotels are very great but I got to understand where I am at and enjoy it more at the parks than at the hotel. But all the different activities at the hotels gets you occupied so easily. I really do enjoy all the three hotels at the DLR and it is so easy to access all three hotels at once than at WDW where you to different locations.



Bret - one problem with doing a "Resort Only" vacation at WDW is that all the hotels are not necessarily next to each other, correct?  Some of them are close together but others are far apart, as I've heard.  So it might require more time and energy getting from hotel to hotel to hotel than to just get from one park to another.  At least at DLR, with the 3 little hotels we have, you can easily walk from one to another.



SueTGGR said:


> *Sherry* I hope whatever it was that tried to make you sick went away and stays away. We have had a nasty bug passed around up here in Nor Cal that hangs on and hangs on. I still have not found the Starbucks Peppermint Mocha ice cream they teased me with.  I know what you mean about spearmint and peppermint. I can't explain to a non-peppermint person at a coffee place that Creme de Mint is NOT the same as peppermint!  I am not a white chocolate fan and the peppermint fudge looks like that variety. If it was a dark chocolate with the peppermint then you would know where to find me! I am going to have to try the marshmallow stick with it rolled in the peppermint, though!
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but this thread gets me going! OK, off to work to earn a few more dollars to spend @ Disneyland!



SueTGGR - Don't worry about rambling!  I think we all appreciate that anyone takes the time to write something thoughtful and detailed and actually pays attention to what's happening in the thread!

Thank you - I think I have warded off whatever it was that was trying to get me.  But I know what you mean - there is something going around that is making people sick for weeks and weeks.  Even when they think it's gone, it's not really gone.

I have a feeling my local Ralphs probably will have the Starbucks ice cream, but I have been avoiding the ice cream until after I get to DLR and back home - mainly because I know if I head to the ice cream section, I will end up buying the Dreyer's Peppermint Ice cream...and I want to wait and eat it in a chocolate sprinkled cone at DLR!!  I would feel like I am cheating if I eat it before!  But once I get home from DLR, I will raid the ice cream section of the store and load up on the Dreyer's and the Starbucks Peppermint Mocha!!

You're right - people get their 'mints' confused.  I realize it is hard to explain to a non-peppermint person what the difference is, so then I break it down in colors!  I tend to say, "When you think of spearmint, think of green.  When you think of peppermint, think of candy canes and pink!"




cseca said:


> HAHA!
> I need real human confirmation on the weather because I'm starting to wonder what the heck are we going to pack?
> Warmer weather means less clothes too launder... YES!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful time there Sherry! Post pictures!!!



cseca - of course, you have a bit of time before you head to DLR, so you never know - the weather could change drastically again. This really has been one of the oddest weather years in SoCal that I've ever experienced.  You may not get the toasty 80 degrees I am supposed to get on Sunday.  You may get the 50's or 60's!!

I've been to DLR in December when it was literally so cold my teeth were chattering and I had to wear big, honkin' Mickey earmuffs and big, giant coats and scarves and gloves.  Even in the daytime it was cold (but I loved it!).  And I've been to DLR in December when I was wearing a t-shirt at night, with no jacket.  In fact, one of our DIS'ers here - smiley_face2 - had a photo a while back in which she was wearing shorts in December!!  I have also been there when it poured rain everywhere and I had to lug my umbrella around.

But for right now, the forecast for the next week - with the exception of one day that looked rainy - is supposed to be decent and kinda warm for December.  And it feels warmer in my apartment now - it was beginning to feel too much like the Arctic Circle for a while....which I love, because I HATE heat!!!  I am no hot weather fan, so I don't mind living on the frozen tundra.



PHXscuba said:


> I actually skipped the peppermint ice cream  because I have some here and I was COLD most of the weekend! Lots of hot cocoa (Disney's is better then La Brea Bakery, we decided).
> 
> I liked the peppermint fudge on the Holiday Tour. I thought the regular fudge was OK, but the peppermint was better. Of course I think everything is better with peppermint, so I'm not the best judge.
> 
> OK, off to upload MORE PHOTOS!
> 
> PHXscuba



Skipped the peppermint ice cream?  What on earth is the world coming to?  Did you get to try the peppermint demitasse thingy?  A peppermint mocha beverage, perhaps?

Thanks for warning me about the cocoa at La Brea Bakery. I might have ended up with it and now I know the stuff in DL is better.



PHXscuba said:


> Our first afternoon and evening we spent in DTD and at the hotels. Despite many trips, neither of us had done this much because we usually have the DHs and kids in tow.
> 
> We saw the carolers in the front lobby of the Disneyland hotel (I think the same set amamax posted a few pages ago). Then we came around the corner near Goofy's and saw Santa -- with NO ONE around but one family getting off his lap and the photogs. So we took a picture -- I'm the brunette on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also saw this monster wreath -- the floor-to-ceiling windows behind it should give you a clue to its size. I didn't think I could get it in my van, so we left it at the DLH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry, I can't thank you enough for your suggestion to hang out in the great hall of the GCH. We found a couple chairs near the Christmas tree and spent an hour or so talking and watching people get their pictures with Santa (some adorable tiny babies), soaking up the ambience, etc. It's now on both of our lists to come back to.
> 
> PHXscuba



Cute photo with Santa!!  You both look really happy to be there, and like you are having a great time!  So Santa was at the DLH in the evening?  If so, it sounds like they are switching things up a bit.  He used to be at the DLH in the late morning/early afternoon.  

I'm so glad you enjoyed the GCH lobby idea!!  It's such a simple, understated thing to do - which may escape many people - and yet, it's so festive and holiday-esque!!  It's such a cool holiday atmosphere, and it is fun to watch the people get their photos taken.  Everyone seems to be in a good mood, and strangers chat amongst each other.  When there are carolers by the tree (and I don't know if they are by the tree this year or not), people curl up on the couches and carpets to watch them.  Was the pianist there or the guitarist by the fireplace?

And aren't those chairs deceptively comfortable?  You look at them and they don't necessarily look all that comfy.  But after a while of sitting in them you realize how relaxing they are!!



Torgue said:


> We will be on the holiday tour tonight! The parade seats look so awesome. Can someone please help me with seating for the fireworks at 7:30. We usually just plop down on the ground but my DMIL is with us and just had a knee replacement. Where is a really good spot to see the fireworks on a bench ? What time should we get there ! Should we just stay in our parade seats ? Thanks bunches !



Torgue - I hope you have a great time on the tour!!  I don't know where a good bench spot is for the fireworks.  I wish I could help with that.  We were standing when I was there in November.  I would start looking for a spot at least 90 minutes before hand, maybe even more.  I'm sure others will have the same idea about sitting down.



MattsPrincess said:


> So, out of curiosity I went to the Slema's website in hopes of being able to order some of those gingerbreads. No luck on that, but when I was looking around at what all they had...I have to say, it seems like Disney may be using more than just their gingerbread men. A LOT of the cookies and rice krispies look like the ones I saw in the parks.



MattsPrincess - Hmmm....now  you've made me wonder how many of the DLR baked treats are actually coming from Selma's - whatever Selma's is.  I am just baffled as to why they would not be baking their own stuff when they have a big, almost brand new, baking facility on the premises.  What _are_ they baking in that facility?  I assume Disney must contract Selma's out to bake their goodies, but somehow it seems less festive to get a cookie wrapped in Selma's wrapping when you are at DLR, I would think!!



KCmike said:


>



Wow - that's gorgeous, Mike!  And I stand by my earlier statement that you got a lot accomplished in your one day at DLR!!  So many photos in such a short time - and great photos, at that!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - one problem with doing a "Resort Only" vacation at WDW is that all the hotels are not necessarily next to each other, correct?  Some of them are close together but others are far apart, as I've heard.  So it might require more time and energy getting from hotel to hotel to hotel than to just get from one park to another.  At least at DLR, with the 3 little hotels we have, you can easily walk from one to another.



Yes, most of the hotels at the WDW resort are apart and it takes time to go to hotel to hotel. It does require a lot of time and energy getting from hotel to hotel at the WDW. They do take awhile for the buses to get to the destination and take as long as 30 minutes for the next bus to come and pick us up at the hotel or park. I also like the hotels that use the monorail system like the Contemporary, Grand Floridian, and Polynesian Resort. But like you said about the 3 DLR hotels which is easy to walk too and the PPH and DLH are just ordinary hotels. The GCH is so amazing everytime I go inside the hotel.


----------



## KCmike

Wow - that's gorgeous, Mike!  And I stand by my earlier statement that you got a lot accomplished in your one day at DLR!!  So many photos in such a short time - and great photos, at that!![/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Sherry.  We had a wonderful time.  Can't imagine being able to enjoy it year round.


----------



## Janell

I agree DL hot chocolate is better then La Brea bakery.  We just tried the coffee at Haagen-Dazs the other night and it was very good.  I had a white choc mocha with peppermint and my father had one with balies and cream in it.  Both very good and we will be going there again.


----------



## amamax2

PHXscuba said:


> We also saw this monster wreath -- the floor-to-ceiling windows behind it should give you a clue to its size. I didn't think I could get it in my van, so we left it at the DLH.




PHXscuba:

LOVE all the pictures!  They are wonderful.  Wow, the Santa area at DLH is beautiful - we went to the DLH, but obviously didn't wander around enough.  

And you got such a great shot of that huge wreath there!  Would you mind if I captured your shot?  Mine didn't turn out very well - lots of glare on the glass.



KCmike said:


>



This is stunning!!!  Did you post-process it somehow and if so, what did you do?  The colors look so different from my picture of that area....but I love it.


----------



## PHXscuba

*Amamax* -- you are welcome to my wreath picture. I thought it was one of my favorite wreaths.

*Sherry* -- I think (based on my camera's clock) we saw Santa around 5:30 p.m. in the DLH lobby. So maybe it was right before he magically "moved" to the GCH where we saw him shortly thereafter. The pianist was playing in the GCH lobby for awhile where we arrived.

We did have a really fun time. I saw a friend tonight who had seen me right before I left last week and she said how rested and relaxed I looked now after my trip. I guess I still have some of that pixie dust on me!

I'll put up some more photos tomorrow, but I've got to catch up on some sleep for now (we're an hour ahead in AZ).

PHXscuba


----------



## summer0407

We leave tomorrow and will be at the parks Thurs-Sat I am so excited yet at the same time kind of sad. I know it will pass by so quickly I am hoping I can savor every moment with my hubby and kids. I don't think we will be back again for a while. Big thanks to everyone who has been posting pictures it's been so awesome! Hoping the weather stays dry and the crowds are low ( wishful thinking)


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Hi Everyone,

Well go time for us is only a couple of weeks away.  Our Disney Hopper tickets should arrive in a couple of days.  I will finally have time tomorrow to try to get some reservations made.  Could not do it before.  I have a couple of questions?  For Fantasmic the phone message says you can make dining reservations at 2 different restaurants or get reservations for priority seating.  Which is the better way to go?   As for World of Color they say we can order a lunch on line and get better seating,  is getting the lunch box and seating worth it??  Would I also be able to sign up for the Holiday Tour at the same Disneyland phone number as well??  Any other suggestions for good places to eat that would require a reservation??  The last time I was at Disneyland was in the early 90's..   Is MM only for those staying at a Disney hotel?  I picked up my new Nikon Coolpix p100 yesterday and I will spend the weekend learning how to use it.  I am soo more excited about going then my son is yet


----------



## Jenlan

Again, a super thread and thanks for all the incredible pictures.

We were there for our annual post Thanksgiving trip last Mon.-Thurs. and had a great time, but boy, did we notice some changes.

Not only were Christmas decorations much more scarce, but holiday merchandise was also lacking.  There were no Christmas mugs - at all!  I remember when they used to feature the classic movies on Christmas mugs, small, round, flat ornaments, plates, etc.  Haven't seen those for a few years, but they usally have some sort of Christmas mug.  Also, we didn't see any cookie decorating!  Yikes!  We loved doing that.  And I really, really miss the Santa's Reindeer RoundUp from before the BBQ went back in.  They would have cookie decorating, cocoa, entertainment where kids could go up and participate, magicians wandering around, beautiful decorations and trees decorated (the real, huge ones), and lots of characters.  They'd also have carts selling fun Holiday stuff.  It was a 
great place to go and relax and just enjoy the ambience.

We were shocked that there were no decorations at the Backlot in DCA.  Again, we'd love to sit, liten to Christmas music, drink cocoa, and people watch.  Really missed all those decorations and music.

Boy, do I sound like a whiner!  We had a great time, crowds were okay until Thursday when things started to pick up, but still no problem.  And we did manage to bring home a few ornaments!


----------



## funatdisney

Ok some of my pictures are downloaded. Here are some of the IASW and were taken by DD(15)
















I'm still working on downloading and resizing. I'll post more later.


----------



## BunnieGene

I wanna go back.....


----------



## funatdisney

Oh, I found this wreath in a shop next to the Peter Pan ride where they sell swords and daggers. I didn't know if it has been posted for our wreath quest, but here it is:


----------



## princess lovers mom

AttilaTheHun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well go time for us is only a couple of weeks away.  Our Disney Hopper tickets should arrive in a couple of days.  I will finally have time tomorrow to try to get some reservations made.  Could not do it before.  I have a couple of questions?  For Fantasmic the phone message says you can make dining reservations at 2 different restaurants or get reservations for priority seating.  Which is the better way to go?   As for World of Color they say we can order a lunch on line and get better seating,  is getting the lunch box and seating worth it??  Would I also be able to sign up for the Holiday Tour at the same Disneyland phone number as well??  Any other suggestions for good places to eat that would require a reservation??  The last time I was at Disneyland was in the early 90's..   Is MM only for those staying at a Disney hotel?  I picked up my new Nikon Coolpix p100 yesterday and I will spend the weekend learning how to use it.  I am soo more excited about going then my son is yet




I think you are a bit confused - as I understand it the only "special" for Fantasmic is to buy the dessert package - which is something you get there - not dinner reservations...the WOC you can chose between dinner at 2 different restaurants or do the picnic..or you can get fast passes in the morning to view it - you have to do one of those options to view WOC - can't just walk up - you can sit and wait for Fantasmic - no FP's - if you do not do the dessert pkg...


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We leave tomorrow....I'm bursting with excitement!  I sure hope the forecast is correct, it sounds lovely.

Thanks again to everyone who posted here with pictures and info.  I feel so prepared.  The planning is half the fun!


----------



## PHXscuba

Some Small World Holiday photos -- it is even more beautiful in person than the pictures hint at.

I'm posting a few that I haven't seen much of on this thread.











These little prairie dog/gophers were so cute in their Santa hats -- not a great picture.






Wreath Quest! I want one!






I asked DH if we could do the outside of our house like Small World next year. His reactions:  

PHXscuba


----------



## lapdwife

summer0407 said:


> We leave tomorrow and will be at the parks Thurs-Sat I am so excited yet at the same time kind of sad. I know it will pass by so quickly I am hoping I can savor every moment with my hubby and kids. I don't think we will be back again for a while. Big thanks to everyone who has been posting pictures it's been so awesome! Hoping the weather stays dry and the crowds are low ( wishful thinking)




Good luck on the crowds   BUT talk about perfect weather this weekend!!!  Great time to go.  We're staying on property this weekend too and I'm so glad it's going to be nice.   It rained this weekend last year.


----------



## Mexikolla

PHXscuba said:


> I didn't think I could get it in my van, so we left it at the DLH.


 LMAO! 



funatdisney said:


> Ok some of my pictures are downloaded. Here are some of the IASW and were taken by DD(15)



Great Photo!! Love it!


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you, Steph. I'll let DD(15) know. I'm sure she'll appreciate the comment.


----------



## Disgram23kids

Just 24 hours from now, I will picking up the grandkids and heading to the airport.  We are so excited and the weather does look warm.  I'm really excited.  Oldest granddaughter called me about 20 mintues ago when she got on the school bus and said -"Just think - this time tomorrow we'll be heading home from school and waiting for you to pick us up to head to the airport".   She said they packed last night and she made a sign for her little brother (6) so he can try to be picked for the Jedi Training Academy.  She's our resident artist and drew a picture of Yoda on it and letters saying "Battle the Dark Side - I Must"!!!  She said it looks great.  She told me my grandson packed his lunch box (which he never uses for school - so not sure why they bought it for him  ) with fruit snacks and juice boxes.  He said he might get hungry on he plane.    My son patiently explained that the plane ride is only about 2 hrs and he wouldn't need snacks because he will eat at the airport before he gets on the plane.

Hopefully the parks won't be horribly crowded Fri, Sat & Sun, but we are prepared for them.  Friday morning we have 7 AM breakfast ressies at PCH Grill and then we will head over to the park.  Can't wait!!!

Thanks everyone for posting all the great pictures.  I've enjoyed seeing them all and they have certainly put me in the Christmas mood!!!  In fact, I showed my daughter's boyfriend some of the photos of the castle and small world and he decided he wanted to go with us.  I think he may be more excited than any of us.


----------



## amamax2

Everyone heading out tomorrow or this weekend:

Have a magical time!!!!  

Is it wrong that even though I have already had my Christmas trip, I am jealous of you all?

And take lots of pictures.


----------



## funatdisney

Safe travels, Disgram23kids. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## MinnieMama09

Oh, I can't believe we leave Saturday morning already!  Oooh, so much packing to do...almost 80 degree weather while we're there? Crazy! My in-laws coming with us from Virginia (who've never even been to California, let alone DL) are not going to know what to do with themselves!


----------



## Funball

Jenlan said:


> Again, a super thread and thanks for all the incredible pictures.
> 
> We were there for our annual post Thanksgiving trip last Mon.-Thurs. and had a great time, but boy, did we notice some changes.
> 
> Not only were Christmas decorations much more scarce, but holiday merchandise was also lacking. There were no Christmas mugs - at all! I remember when they used to feature the classic movies on Christmas mugs, small, round, flat ornaments, plates, etc. Haven't seen those for a few years, but they usally have some sort of Christmas mug. Also, we didn't see any cookie decorating! Yikes! We loved doing that. And I really, really miss the Santa's Reindeer RoundUp from before the BBQ went back in. They would have cookie decorating, cocoa, entertainment where kids could go up and participate, magicians wandering around, beautiful decorations and trees decorated (the real, huge ones), and lots of characters. They'd also have carts selling fun Holiday stuff. It was a
> great place to go and relax and just enjoy the ambience.
> 
> *We were shocked that there were no decorations at the Backlot in DCA. Again, we'd love to sit, liten to Christmas music, drink cocoa, and people watch. Really missed all those decorations and music.*
> 
> Boy, do I sound like a whiner! We had a great time, crowds were okay until Thursday when things started to pick up, but still no problem. And we did manage to bring home a few ornaments!


 

umm i'm not, DCA has alot of stuff going on right now plus electronica, xmas would clash with all that 80's style stuff(btw electronica rocks!).... they do have xmas music, it's mixed in with the regular soundtrack..


----------



## Funball

If anyone needs xmas cookies, DCA does have a few designs to choose from!!!


----------



## KCmike

From the Sailing Ship Columbia


----------



## Sherry E

I'm ready to start eating some ice cream or a cookie or something!  I've been holding off until I get to DLR.

So...right now I am in that 'blah' stage that sometimes sets in before a trip. Have any of you experienced this phenomenon, where you are extremely giddy and excited about a trip for a long time, and your mind races with the possibilities of all the fun you are going to have - you cannot do enough planning - and then, for whatever reason, all of a sudden you hit a wall...right before your trip is supposed to happen?

I don't know exactly what it is but you get the blues.  Maybe it's the fact that you keep running into road blocks in your planning endeavors and you're exhausted with trying to work everything out.  Maybe you start to worry or feel guilty about the money you will be spending, and second guessing if it's worth it.  Maybe the idea of battling thousands of people to get on rides suddenly sounds too daunting.  Packing is daunting.  Trying to coordinate everyone's schedules and priorities is daunting.  Maybe you suddenly just lose the excited feeling about heading to DLR and it starts to seem more like a hassle.  For whatever reason, all of a sudden the trip seems less exciting!

I suspect I am not the only one who has experienced this.  Oh, don't worry - I know I will have great fun and it will be a very rewarding trip once I get to DLR, and I'll feel silly for ever 'hitting the wall.'  It's my favorite time of year at DLR, after all (ain't that an understatement?).  It's happened to me before and it will happen again (the 'blah' feeling, that is). But that's the stage I'm at now and I wondered if anyone else out there can relate?


----------



## cseca

Yep, definitely know that wall you're talking about Sherry. I'm surprised that you mentioned it because I thought I am the only one who feels like that before every vacation... and then of course the post vacation blues... oh that one is worse! 

But in between... LOADS of fun...


----------



## BunnieGene

I completely understand Sherry...we were at DLR last week, and honestly on the way to the airport could have easily just kept on driving and gone back home...exhausted from work, etc.

But we knew we would have fun...and we did......and of course you will too! We had so much fun I can't believe we considered not going...


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, I sometimes get the pre-vacation letdown. I start thinking, "in X days this will already be over!!" and it makes me a little sad. I look forward to my vacations so much that sometimes I miss the excitement of having something to plan (and my next real trip anywhere is a long 10 months away!)

I also know the logistics can make you loopy -- coordinating the schedules and desires. I'm still amazed my trip came off without big glitches -- I held my breath everytime the phone rang the last few days before I left, terrified that my friend wouldn't be able to come because of family or illness.

And like you, I actually laid off the goodies for a few days before the trip so I'd be good and hungry for them.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Oh good.  I'm so glad to know there's a whole club of us who get the pre-vacation 'blah' syndrome.  I think I'm just exhausted with it all.  My brain is tired.  It's like you get to a point where you just start to not care.  Like "whatever happens, happens..._eh_..."  And you start envisioning having to wait in the long lines, having to shell out large amounts of money for any number of things, having to get up at a crazy hour or stay awake until a crazy hour to get all the things done that need to be done, etc.  At least I am not alone in my blahs!!

But, yes, I've certainly had the post-trip blues too - that is a whole different phenomenon, for sure!  That is the sort of thing that has us all plotting and scheming our next trip to DLR as soon as we get home and walk in the door from the last trip!!  I have literally done that - gotten home, pplunked down on the sofa, rested a bit...and then started figuring out when the next trip was going to happen!!


----------



## KCmike

I feel all those feelings Sherry.  Crazy ain't it?  Sometimes you just have to let go.  Even if its crazy out there just take time to soak it in.  Try not to worry about all the stuff/money/and other things that like to creep in.  It's time to enjoy it.  The family and I have been listening to the song "Enjoy it" from one of those old Disney films.  Its a silly little song from "In Search of the Castaways.

Imagine getting to the gate


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> I feel all those feelings Sherry.  Crazy ain't it?  Sometimes you just have to let go.  Even if its crazy out there just take time to soak it in.  Try not to worry about all the stuff/money/and other things that like to creep in.  It's time to enjoy it.  The family and I have been listening to the song "Enjoy it" from one of those old Disney films.  Its a silly little song from "In Search of the Castaways.
> 
> Imagine getting to the gate



You're very right, Mike!  I think that being on actual Disney soil helps a lot.  I think that the 'blah' feeling can even last all the way up until you get to DLR.  As BunnieGene said, she could have easily kept on driving past the airport (that made me giggle, too!).  Once you get on Disney property, the magic air gets in your nostrils and all is right with the world!


By the way, at this moment I should point at out to PHXscuba that cseca (our other member of the Pre-Trip Blahs/Blues Club) is about to head to DLR with a group of 13 people - something you know about all too well.  Coordinating that size of a group must be very exhausting and mind-numbing!!  I don't know how you ladies did it!!


----------



## merrrydeath

I don't know if you all are still on the gingerbread topic , so I'm getting us back on it if you weren't. I got a Holiday Tour gingerbread man and a gingerbread man from Blue Ribbon Bakery(not a Mickey eared one). The Blue Ribbon Bakery man is HUGE. Really tall(about two inches taller than the tour one) with a fat, fat belly and a huge head. It was an incredibly soft cookie and not dry at all. So if anyone is looking for a good gingerbread man and doesn't mind if it is not a Mickey-ear one then try the one from Blue Ribbon Bakery(you can also get it at Bakersfield Bakery, Pacific Wharf Cafe, and I'm sure a few other places that sell cookies).


----------



## Belle Ella

I know all about post-trip blues. I'm sitting in them right now. Ugh. But I get the pre-trip blues on ocasion too. This trip being as last minute as it was (well, when I'm concerned) didn't leave much time for that outside of my car blues, lol.

Hopefully I'll have some photos to add tomorrow.


----------



## LisaCat

Tomorrow!  Tomorrow!  I'll be there, tomorrow!  It's only 12 hours away!!!!!!!  LOL!  And the phrase "I'm too excited to sleep!" has been uttered more than once....


----------



## where's_my_prince

i saw at work today  that the mickey snowmen popcorn buckets are out!!!! they are soooooooooooo cute ! i can't wait to get mine tuesday....watch them be sold out


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Does anyone know where I can get Disney's reciepe for gingerbread cookies?


----------



## specialks

Hi everyone!  Today was our first day and we went to CA.  I didn't take tons of photos but wanted to share a few that were "Christmas-y".  





















I hope to get better at remembering to take pictures.  I do remember feeling like CA was not very decorated.  It didn't really have that Christmas feeling.  I have to say that I saw LOTS of people with the snowmen mickey popcorn buckets.  We didn't buy one but it looks like they are popular!  We are headed to DL tomorrow and I am not going to try to buy a candy cane but we might try to watch them being made.  Our girls are VERY tired after a late showing of Tangled on Tues and WOC tonight.  We have BBB reservations for them and want the to be fully rested.  So, I am scraping my candy cane quest for them to get extra sleep.  That way my $300-$400 at BBB will be spent on well-rested and happy girls not tired, grumpy girls. 

Hope to have more pictures to share with you tomorrow!


----------



## where's_my_prince

your daughters are beyond adorable!!


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> your daughters are beyond adorable!!



I agree!! those pictures are sooo super cute. thanks for sharing!


----------



## SueTGGR

specialks said:


> We are headed to DL tomorrow and I am not going to try to buy a candy cane but we might try to watch them being made.  Our girls are VERY tired after a late showing of Tangled on Tues and WOC tonight.  We have BBB reservations for them and want the to be fully rested.  So, I am scraping my candy cane quest for them to get extra sleep.  That way my $300-$400 at BBB will be spent on well-rested and happy girls not tired, grumpy girls.



You know there is another for another day (while I believe you will be there) for Candy Canes on Saturday, right? I just called the recorded message and they will be making them today and Saturday. If you have a MM that would be the time to go. I am hoping not too many will be there as that is when we will be there.  

I also got some information from the CM when I made my ADR for Cafe Orleans so I can taste the gingerbread beignets. Funny how she didn't know about the beignets at all so she put me on hold for a minute to "make sure they will still have them". When she got back she said she talked directly with Cafe Orleans and they will have the gingerbread ones for another 2 weeks (this was yesterday). I am not sure what will happen after that but if anyone is going at that time, you may want to check but I get this feeling that I am the only one obsessed with the beignets

Sherry & others on the subject of the "blues"-I get into an information overload state of mind along with the blues. That was me starting about a week ago and ending yesterday. I just didn't want to really deal or even read about anything for the trip. It also doesn't help that DH just hates to make decisions at all. So I make them all, even though I try and plan what we all want to do. this is just a quick trip so there isn't much time for planning much of anything. 
WooHoo-Mickey popcorn buckets!! Let's hope there are a couple left by Friday night or Saturday morning. Thank you Jasmine for the update, I was worried there. My Ghost Mickey needs a buddy.

OK, off to make sure both batteries for the camera are charged. We leave tomorrow afternoon  I guess I had better start laundry, too.
Later,
Sue


----------



## Funball

Spreading some Christmas cheer!!!  ​


----------



## BunnieGene

SueTGGR... Please report back about the gingerbread beignets... I really wanted to try them but was stuffed after the pomme frittes and gumbo...


----------



## lapdwife

where's_my_prince said:


> i saw at work today  that the mickey snowmen popcorn buckets are out!!!! they are soooooooooooo cute ! i can't wait to get mine tuesday....watch them be sold out




We followed a couple out last night and they had 6 in their hand.  My dd asked why they would have so many, I said check ebay in the morning.  Sure enough, some are listed!  Dh and I were talking about them this morning and just decided we hope they ordered more than enough after the Halloween ones were sold out so everyone who wants one can get one without having to pay 3x as much on ebay.


----------



## lapdwife

BunnieGene said:


> SueTGGR... Please report back about the gingerbread beignets... I really wanted to try them but was stuffed after the pomme frittes and gumbo...




We tried them a few weeks ago and they were a big thumbs down to us.  I was so disappointed.


----------



## lapdwife

Goofy_Mom said:


> Does anyone know where I can get Disney's reciepe for gingerbread cookies?



I had this saved from a couple years ago:  

Ingredients:
6 cups Flour, all purpose
1 teaspoon Baking soda
.5 teaspoons Baking powder
1 cup Unsalted butter
1 cup Dark brown sugar
4 teaspoons Ginger, ground
4 teaspoons Cinnamon, ground
1.5 teaspoons Cloves, ground
1 teaspoon Black pepper,
1.5 teaspoon Salt
2 each Eggs, large, whole
1.5 cups Molasses

Instructions:
1. Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Sift together flour, baking soda and baking powder in a large mixing bowl
and set aside.
3. Add butter and brown sugar to an electric mixer and cream until fluffy.
4. Mix in spices and salt. Beat the eggs and molasses.
5. Add flour to mixture. Mix on low speed until thoroughly combined.
6. Divide the dough into thirds and wrap in plastic. Place in the refrigerator
and cool for at least one hour.
7. Sprinkle flour on a flat surface. Roll out the dough until it is about
one-eighth-inch thick.
8. Cut the dough into festive holiday shapes and place on a non-greased
baking sheet.
9. Place the sheet pans in the refrigerator and cool for about 15 minutes.
10. Bake for 15 minutes or until the gingerbread is firm in the center


----------



## Funball

HA HA GUESS WHAT!! I Got an email back today from nikon.. my camera is being  fixed and under warranty also!! I am soo excited.. the whole zoom control unit had to be replaced!! so i might get it back soon!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

lapdwife said:


> We followed a couple out last night and they had 6 in their hand.  My dd asked why they would have so many, I said check ebay in the morning.  Sure enough, some are listed!  Dh and I were talking about them this morning and just decided we hope they ordered more than enough after the Halloween ones were sold out so everyone who wants one can get one without having to pay 3x as much on ebay.



man that's so sad, i heard they bought a lot more than the Halloween buckets, but if people continue to buy them like that, who knows how long they'll last


----------



## lapdwife

Funball said:


> HA HA GUESS WHAT!! I Got an email back today from nikon.. my camera is being  fixed and under warranty also!! I am soo excited.. the whole zoom control unit had to be replaced!! so i might get it back soon!!




Good for you!  How much did you pay for it and where did you get it?  I'm not diggin ours anymore and not only do I have a few Disney trips planned still for Christmas but am sailing away on the Wonder in 42 days.


----------



## Funball

Ok well despite this small set back with the zoom unit, this camera is VERY good, its’a Nikon coolpix L22, I paid $80 at amazon. I got it new also.


----------



## PHXscuba

More pictures!











Sorry a bit blurry -- that darn Staorybook boat is faster than my little point-and-shoot!

PHXscuba


----------



## barefootmomma

I don't make it around these parts much lately, life is so darn busy! But I wanted to share some of my photos from last night's Christmas Fantasy parade. Clicking on the photo will link back to my Flikr for larger views. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday! 
















 









 





 





​


----------



## Belle Ella

barefootmomma said:


> I don't make it around these parts much lately, life is so darn busy! But I wanted to share some of my photos from last night's Christmas Fantasy parade. Clicking on the photo will link back to my Flikr for larger views. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday!



Wonderful as always!! I want them, lol. I am so wishing I had my DSLR the night I saw the parade, so I'm stuck with the photos I got from my P&S. Which aren't bad, but nowhere near the quality I want out of them, lol. I totally didn't know you were there yesterday. Did you just go for the evening?

Just finished re-sizing the pics from my 1st day. I might try and post them tonight. But I've got a book I'm dying to jump into!


----------



## cseca

barefootmomma said:


> I don't make it around these parts much lately, life is so darn busy! But I wanted to share some of my photos from last night's Christmas Fantasy parade. Clicking on the photo will link back to my Flikr for larger views. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday!
> ...



Holey Moley!
BEAUTIFUL!!!
What camera do you use? Low light that crisp? Wowowowowow...


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I want to give back a little pixie dust.

The "20 percent off merchandise before 12:30" coupons were printing on CS receipts when I was there last weekend and I have one I didn't use.

I will happily mail it to the first person from this thread to PM me their street address. If I mail it tomorrow morning it should be to you by Tuesday!

_Coupon is good on entire purchase at Emporium, Disney Clothiers, Star Trader, Greetings from CA, World of Disney. Must be used before 12:30 any day *before Jan. 4*. Blah, blah, Disney fine print, yada, yada._

PHXscuba


----------



## barefootmomma

Belle Ella said:


> Wonderful as always!! I want them, lol. I am so wishing I had my DSLR the night I saw the parade, so I'm stuck with the photos I got from my P&S. Which aren't bad, but nowhere near the quality I want out of them, lol. I totally didn't know you were there yesterday. Did you just go for the evening?
> 
> Just finished re-sizing the pics from my 1st day. I might try and post them tonight. But I've got a book I'm dying to jump into!



Thanks!  Lugging around the heavier camera can sure be a pain, but sometimes it pays off. Just yet another reason to be back to DLR soon though right?  I hope your holiday trip was awesome! I'll have to hunt for your TR. We got there about midday yesterday and stayed until just after the parade was over. It was pretty busy in the evening! 



cseca said:


> Holey Moley!
> BEAUTIFUL!!!
> What camera do you use? Low light that crisp? Wowowowowow...



Thank you!!  It's a Canon Rebel XS with a 50mm 1.8 on manual settings in RAW format, it's really nothing too fancy. The Disney magic just smiled on me with a pretty good spot in the crowd and good lighting on the parade route.


----------



## amamax2

cseca said:


> Holey Moley!
> BEAUTIFUL!!!




Oh, I sooooo agree!!!  Just WOW!!!



Yay - more little cottage photos from PBXscuba!  I just love them.  I almost had my DH talked into going back to DL next week for the day, but he can't get the time off from work.  Boo Hoo.

Belle Ella - can't wait for yours.  Sometimes it is nice just to have the little P&S, but then I always regret the pics I didn't get, lol.  Both my P&S actually do a remarkable job - I do love them - but am having fun with the the things I can do with DLSR.


----------



## PHXscuba

Looks like I have a taker! ToHillary is the lucky one!

PHXscuba


----------



## cseca

barefootmomma said:


> ...
> Thank you!!  It's a Canon Rebel XS with a 50mm 1.8 on manual settings in RAW format, it's really nothing too fancy. The Disney magic just smiled on me with a pretty good spot in the crowd and good lighting on the parade route.



Heck, you're too modest.
If you put that camera in my hands I probably would still bungle possible great pics... 

Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

PHXscuba said:


> OK, I want to give back a little pixie dust.
> 
> The "20 percent off merchandise before 12:30" coupons were printing on CS receipts when I was there last weekend and I have one I didn't use.
> 
> I will happily mail it to the first person from this thread to PM me their street address. If I mail it tomorrow morning it should be to you by Tuesday!
> 
> _Coupon is good on entire purchase at Emporium, Disney Clothiers, Star Trader, Greetings from CA, World of Disney. Must be used before 12:30 any day *before Jan. 4*. Blah, blah, Disney fine print, yada, yada._
> 
> PHXscuba



I got a bunch of those over my two days of purchases! Holding on to them for my trip later this month though, lol.



barefootmomma said:


> Thanks!  Lugging around the heavier camera can sure be a pain, but sometimes it pays off. Just yet another reason to be back to DLR soon though right?  I hope your holiday trip was awesome! I'll have to hunt for your TR. We got there about midday yesterday and stayed until just after the parade was over. It was pretty busy in the evening!
> 
> Thank you!!  It's a Canon Rebel XS with a 50mm 1.8 on manual settings in RAW format, it's really nothing too fancy. The Disney magic just smiled on me with a pretty good spot in the crowd and good lighting on the parade route.



If you got there before 1:30 I wonder if we walked right past each other and didn't even notice, lol. That's about the time I started heading back to the parking garage for my looooooooong and boring drive home.

That's what I need to save up for. Well, not a Rebel although I would like to upgrade, lol. But I need a new lens so badly. I'm still working with my kit lens and I think its got an f/5.6 which can be infuriating. I've got to talk to my Uncle about what lenses he's using with his Nikon and go from there. Maybe I can ask for one for Christmas and have it for my next trip!

Wishful thinking, I know.



amamax2 said:


> Belle Ella - can't wait for yours.  Sometimes it is nice just to have the little P&S, but then I always regret the pics I didn't get, lol.  Both my P&S actually do a remarkable job - I do love them - but am having fun with the the things I can do with DLSR.



 I do love the convenience of the P&S, and it certainly took better photos than I was expecting. But I love the manual control of the DSLR and shooting RAW.


----------



## tohillary

Thank you so much for sharing!  Hopefully I will get one to pass along too


----------



## uneekstylez

where's_my_prince said:


> man that's so sad, i heard they bought a lot more than the Halloween buckets, but if people continue to buy them like that, who knows how long they'll last



I hope they did buy lots more than the Halloween buckets! Everyone's been waiting for them. I was just there last week, and asked about the Snowman buckets and they told me it was coming out the day after we leave but everyone's been asking daily about it. Thank goodness DH's friend is there right now and she's gonna get us one!


----------



## tohillary

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has posted in this thread.  I have been reading it for a few months now and the information that I have gotten has been PRICELESS.  You all seem like wonderful people and I can't begin to express how refreshing it is to read a board where everyone is so kind and genuine.  An extra special thanks to PHXscuba for sharing her coupon with us as well.  I hope once we return from our trip I will be able to contribute more (my DH is an avid photographer).  Again, thank you all and Happy Holidays!


----------



## lapdwife

uneekstylez said:


> I hope they did buy lots more than the Halloween buckets! Everyone's been waiting for them. I was just there last week, and asked about the Snowman buckets and they told me it was coming out the day after we leave but everyone's been asking daily about it. Thank goodness DH's friend is there right now and she's gonna get us one!



If not, I'll be there this weekend and could pick one up for you..I'm sure none of us here would mind shipping them.  It's the ebay thing that gets me in a huff


----------



## SueTGGR

lapdwife said:


> We tried them a few weeks ago and they were a big thumbs down to us.  I was so disappointed.


No!  I was hoping for yummy. Now I have to decide if I want to gamble that you had a not so good batch.


----------



## uneekstylez

lapdwife said:


> If not, I'll be there this weekend and could pick one up for you..I'm sure none of us here would mind shipping them.  It's the ebay thing that gets me in a huff



Exactly! I hate that! I really want it but don't want to have to resort to eBay for it. Thankfully, DH's friend was able to get one today. But thanks for the kind offer!  That's why I LOVE the DISboards!


----------



## PHXscuba

I think one "detail" I noticed about New Orleans Square was how every shop was decorated in different colors -- like they had each done their own decorating, not Disney slapping garland everywhere. It's those little touches that make it so special. I can't compare the level of decor because I haven't been there at Christmas in forever.











I thought my brass-playing son would like the horns in this ...

PHXscuba


----------



## Funball

awesome photos PH...

i heard news today. my camera is almost finished from being fixed!! so i will be back in action in no time!!!!   i know i gotta earn my keep!!


----------



## Sherry E

Those masks are great!

Wonderful photos today from everyone!


----------



## impeyan

I will be there tomorrow I have a question about the 20% off merchandise receipt, can you still use it along with your AP discount?
thanks


----------



## ty71803

We will be in California over Christmas and were hoping to go to Disneyland for a day or two.  We will be there from the 23rd until the 2nd.  Any day that might be the least crowded to go? Also if it is crowded is it worth going.  We have been to Disneyland one other time in March.
thanks so much!


----------



## Belle Ella

impeyan said:


> I will be there tomorrow I have a question about the 20% off merchandise receipt, can you still use it along with your AP discount?
> thanks



My understanding is that no, you cannot use it with your AP discount.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Those masks are great!
> 
> Wonderful photos today from everyone!



They are awesome huh? I can't wait to edit more photos tomorrow. I took a LOT of photos of the masks. Oh, how I loved them.


----------



## Flitterific

*barefootmama*, *PHXscuba*, *funatdisney*, and anyone else that I may have missed - awesome pictures everyone!  Seeing all those fabulous pictures that you guys took with your nicer cameras makes me want a DSLR.  Maybe I should ask Santa for one this year 



amamax2 said:


> Flitterific - thanks for all the parade pictures!  It is really hard to get them at night, but I am glad you posted them as that was ANOTHER thing we didn't get to (after I had Bret describe the perfect place to be for pictures).  I am really loving that all of your photos are things I didn't get to see!



No problem.  By the way, where is the perfect spot for pictures if you don't mind sharing?



Sherry E said:


> Well...even though apparently Roz was wearing her Santa hat last year, I still feel better knowing that I was not the only one who didn't remember it!!



 



SueTGGR said:


> No!  I was hoping for yummy. Now I have to decide if I want to gamble that you had a not so good batch.



I actually tried the gingerbread beignets and was a little disappointed too.  They weren't as light and airy as the regular ones and I was not a big fan of the eggnog creme dipping sauce.  The dough seemed to be a little denser and more dry as well.  FYI, they are not on the dessert menu so you will need to ask for them if your server forgets to mention it.  Anyway, here is a picture of them:








ty71803 said:


> We will be in California over Christmas and were hoping to go to Disneyland for a day or two.  We will be there from the 23rd until the 2nd.  Any day that might be the least crowded to go? Also if it is crowded is it worth going.  We have been to Disneyland one other time in March.
> thanks so much!



It is already pretty crowded at DLR and will continue to get more and more crowded until NYE, which is the busiest day of the year.  The least crowded day will probably January 2nd.  The good news is that even though it's a Sunday, the holiday schedule is still running at the Parks so they will still open late


----------



## Flitterific

Belle Ella said:


> My understanding is that no, you cannot use it with your AP discount.



I am confirming this as well.  It specifically says that you cannot use it with any AP, AAA, CM, or any other discounts.


----------



## Flitterific

Here are some random pictures:

Tree from the Coke store:




































Wreath from Carnation Cafe





Partial tree and window display from store next to CC


----------



## Flitterific




----------



## funatdisney

Thank you, Flitterific. I still have more to post. I loved you pics of the parade, but I saw it during the day. The CP was scheduled that day, so there were no parades at night. I do wished that I could have seen it at night. At least I got to see it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics Flitterific. Great pics of the trees at the Coke store and Pioneer Mercantile store.

Have a great trip at DL Liza and with Sherry. I am looking forward to my read Sherry TR. I can't believe I'm heading on over to WDW tomorrow during the Holiday season.

Great job with all the Holiday pics everyone and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## PHXscuba

My pictures were all shot with a 2-year-old Canon ELPH. The ratio of "good" shots to bad can be pretty low so I snap a lot. I think sometimes it's just luck, angle, and a little photo editing. My sister and DH both have good SLR cameras, but I hate lugging a big bag around (after 14-plus years carrying a kid-pack).

I have a few more random shots to post tomorrow.

PHXscuba

p.s. One small thing I brought back for myself was a red clear-glass Mickey head ornament. I put it on my tree as a "hidden Mickey." Without telling the kids it was there, my 5-year-old spotted it almost immediately. Future DISer?


----------



## specialks

I have some more Christmas photos to share.  Looks like PHXScuba and I both hit Storybook today.  I also wanted to see the cute houses with their decorations.  There is a tree in one of the storybook photos that I wonder if it counts towards the Tree Quest totals.  I also have 2 other Tree Quest entries.

Entering the park - Main St Photos
















Storybook Land Canal Boats






Is that a Christmas tree I see??...


























It's A Small World (+ 2 trees I don't think have been "submitted" before )
















I also did smell a strong pine scent and gingerbread in IASW.


----------



## JennyN

I have read most of this thread and now I can't remember if I saw photos of Christmas hats. You know the ones I'm talking about, a few years ago they had Goofy santa hats, or Mickey and Minnie santa hats. I saw the photos of the candy cane hat but are there any others? Anyone who is lucky enough to be at DL at the moment, if you see any hats can you post photos please.


----------



## tohillary

specialks thanks for sharing your photos of IASW!  I am so excited now!  We leave on Sunday for our trip and IASW has always been one of my favorite rides.  This will be the first time we het to experiance the "Holiday" version.


----------



## tohillary

JennyN they posted this on the Disney blog earlier this week.  I think this is all the hats that they are offering this holiday season.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl.../?CMP=SOC-DLRUSENFY11Q1DLR_SocMedFacebook0016 



JennyN said:


> I have read most of this thread and now I can't remember if I saw photos of Christmas hats. You know the ones I'm talking about, a few years ago they had Goofy santa hats, or Mickey and Minnie santa hats. I saw the photos of the candy cane hat but are there any others? Anyone who is lucky enough to be at DL at the moment, if you see any hats can you post photos please.


----------



## Belle Ella

Flitterific said:


> I am confirming this as well.  It specifically says that you cannot use it with any AP, AAA, CM, or any other discounts.



 Thanks for double checking! I didn't have it on me to actually check the wording. Glad I didn't mis-understand it.


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Have a great trip at DL Liza and with Sherry. I am looking forward to my read Sherry TR. I can't believe I'm heading on over to WDW tomorrow during the Holiday season.



I sure will Bret. I don't know if you will be able to read before you leave today, but have a fantastic trip at WDW. I certainly look forward to your pictures and TR. Have fun at my second favorite place in the world.


----------



## PHXscuba

I know when I asked about using the receipt coupon with my 10 percent Disney VISA discount they said no, one discount only. The 20 percent off receipt seems one of the better discounts, especially since there's no minimum purchase. I think we got one on the bottom of almost every CS meal receipt over the 2 days, so save up to shop!

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Caramel-apple goodness ... mmmmm. These were in Pooh Corner but I always love to stop and watch them being made in the window at Marceline's.






Tree Quest on a gray Saturday at Paradise Pier






I want to do one of these rope signs for DS5's cowboy room ... of course not with "Comet" (bonus Wreath Quest)






PHXscuba


----------



## ty71803

What about the 3rd and 4th of January. Will all the holiday decorations be down?


----------



## funatdisney

*ty71803*, yes they will. The last day of the Holiday Season for DL is January 2.

Liza


----------



## funatdisney

PHXscuba said:


> Caramel-apple goodness ... mmmmm. These were in Pooh Corner but I always love to stop and watch them being made in the window at Marceline's.



Yummy! I had one of the marshmallows surrounded by crushed peppermint candies. It was to die for. 




PHXscuba said:


> I want to do one of these rope signs for DS5's cowboy room ... of course not with "Comet" (bonus Wreath Quest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



Great photo, PHXscuba. Now you have a something to go by when you make one for your son's room. Good find on the wreath, also.


----------



## Sherry E

ty71803 said:


> What about the 3rd and 4th of January. Will all the holiday decorations be down?



ty71803 - Yes and no.  The holiday season officially ends on January 2nd in 2011 (though the end date changes every year).  That has been the date that has circulated around since July.  There is a reason why there is an end date to the season - because the seasonal activities and decorations have to end!

So, while Disneyland will not be able to remove all of its decor overnight, in the wee hours between Sunday, January 2nd and Monday, January 3rd, they can get a lot of it down in one night.  It takes longer to put the stuff up than it does to remove it.  You may see the leftover things that the workers are not able to take down yet.  There may be some remants of the holidays around, as well as discounted holiday merchandise.  

It is quite possible that It's a Small World Holiday may stay open until mid-to-late January, as it did in January of this year.  They will shut down Haunted Mansion Holiday as soon as January 2nd passes, and they may not want to shut down IASWH at the same time, leaving two big rides out of commission for a couple of weeks, simultaneously.  So you may have a shot at IASWH, but it can't be certain.

I would assume that since the CALIFORNIA letters are coming down forever by January 4th, they will probably leave the candy cane version of them up until then - but only because the letters are coming down forever on 1/4 anyway.  Otherwise, the candy cane stripes would be gone after 1/2/11.

Also, there is much more to the holiday season that just the decor.  There are many things to do as well.  There is the nighttime Winter Castle - that will stop glowing after January 2.  There is the snow on Main Street - that will stop falling after January 2nd.  Santa will be long gone, as will the strolling carolers.  The holiday music that fills DL will stop playing.  The Reindeer Round-Up will shut down.  Most likely, the holiday fireworks and the Christmas Fantasy Parade will stop after 1/2/11, although it did say on the DLR calendar that the parade would be happening on 1/3/11, which could be a misprint (we're not sure).

So you may see little traces of the holiday season here and there, but it's not going to be the full seasonal array of offerings.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

lapdwife said:


> I had this saved from a couple years ago:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 6 cups Flour, all purpose
> 1 teaspoon Baking soda
> .5 teaspoons Baking powder
> 1 cup Unsalted butter
> 1 cup Dark brown sugar
> 4 teaspoons Ginger, ground
> 4 teaspoons Cinnamon, ground
> 1.5 teaspoons Cloves, ground
> 1 teaspoon Black pepper,
> 1.5 teaspoon Salt
> 2 each Eggs, large, whole
> 1.5 cups Molasses
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees.
> 2. Sift together flour, baking soda and baking powder in a large mixing bowl
> and set aside.
> 3. Add butter and brown sugar to an electric mixer and cream until fluffy.
> 4. Mix in spices and salt. Beat the eggs and molasses.
> 5. Add flour to mixture. Mix on low speed until thoroughly combined.
> 6. Divide the dough into thirds and wrap in plastic. Place in the refrigerator
> and cool for at least one hour.
> 7. Sprinkle flour on a flat surface. Roll out the dough until it is about
> one-eighth-inch thick.
> 8. Cut the dough into festive holiday shapes and place on a non-greased
> baking sheet.
> 9. Place the sheet pans in the refrigerator and cool for about 15 minutes.
> 10. Bake for 15 minutes or until the gingerbread is firm in the center



Thanks.


----------



## ty71803

Sherry E said:


> ty71803 - Yes and no.  The holiday season officially ends on January 2nd in 2011 (though the end date changes every year).  That has been the date that has circulated around since July.  There is a reason why there is an end date to the season - because the seasonal activities and decorations have to end!
> 
> So, while Disneyland will not be able to remove all of its decor overnight, in the wee hours between Sunday, January 2nd and Monday, January 3rd, they can get a lot of it down in one night.  It takes longer to put the stuff up than it does to remove it.  You may see the leftover things that the workers are not able to take down yet.  There may be some remants of the holidays around, as well as discounted holiday merchandise.
> 
> It is quite possible that It's a Small World Holiday may stay open until mid-to-late January, as it did in January of this year.  They will shut down Haunted Mansion Holiday as soon as January 2nd passes, and they may not want to shut down IASWH at the same time, leaving two big rides out of comission for a couple of weeks, simultaneously.  So you may have a shot at IASWH, but it can't be certain.
> 
> I would assume that since the CALIFORNIA letters are coming down forever by January 4th, they will probably leave the candy cane version of them up until then - but only because the letters are coming down forever on 1/4 anyway.  Otherwise, the candy cane stripes would be gone after 1/2/11.
> 
> Also, there is much more to the holiday season that just the decor.  There are many things to do as well.  There is the nighttime Winter Castle - that will stop glowing after January 2.  There is the snow on Main Street - that will stop falling after January 2nd.  Santa will be long gone, as will the strolling carolers.  The holiday music that fills DL will stop playing.  The Reindeer Round-Up will shut down.  Most likely, the holiday fireworks and the Christmas Fantasy Parade will stop after 1/2/11, although it did say on the DLR calendar that the parade would be happening on 1/3/11, which could be a misprint (we're not sure).
> 
> So you may see little traces of the holiday season here and there, but it's not going to be the full seasonal array of offerings.



Thank you so much!  We would love to go over Christmas break but some people have told me the crowds make is miserable.  We could go anywhere from the 24th of Dec through the 2nd of Jan.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
THANK YOU


----------



## uneekstylez

I saw 3 trees inside Club 33.

The first 2 are in the dining area we were at.










This one was in a corner by the stairs.


----------



## Sherry E

ty71803 said:


> Thank you so much!  We would love to go over Christmas break but some people have told me the crowds make is miserable.  We could go anywhere from the 24th of Dec through the 2nd of Jan.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> THANK YOU



ty71803 -

You're welcome!  Yes, it's true that it will be very, very crowded between Christmas and New Year's.  DL closes a few hours early on Christmas Eve, and from what I've heard, the first part of Christmas Day is not too bad, but then the crowds start packing in after their holiday celebrations have finished.

I'm torn on what to tell you.  Maybe some of my fellow DIS'ers here in this thread can weigh in with their thoughts.  I can't say that the crowds are no big deal and that they won't bother you because I know I get very impatient and annoyed when it is extremely, abnormally crowded.  When the crowds are to a point where I cannot get in shops, cannot take certain photos, have to wait in crazy long lines for ice cream, etc. - it does irritate me.  When my enjoyment and the overall quality of the trip are compromised, then I get annoyed.  I won't lie.  This is what happened to me last year on December 19th.  I couldn't even get into NOS because of the crowds.  But I had fun anyway because I was with a fun group of friends.

I also feel that the holiday season at DLR is 'worth it' enough to make the effort.  If you have been following along with this thread and all the fabulous information and photos provided by everyone, you will know that it is a magical time to visit the parks.  Unless you are Scrooge himself, you can't help but be swept up in the beauty of the season at DLR, and in all the wonderful details and hidden gems.

So, that said, I have a hard time telling you to avoid DLR when it's going to be crazy busy because it's just too lovely to miss.  I think you should go for it.  I think you should do it, but go in with the knowledge that it will be crazy busy in that week between Christmas and New Year's.  Just get your mind wrapped around that idea, make lists of priorities and back-up plans.  Do all the things people tell you to do on the DIS - get Fast Passes, arrive super early, stay as late as you possibly can, don't eat meals at peak dining times, make reservations for sit-down meals if you can, take a break in Downtown Disney or in one of the hotels if the parks get too busy, etc.

It is definitely possible to go and have a good time even during crazy days if you know what you will be dealing with.  Even doing something like taking the holiday tour would be worthwhile because that would get you priority seats on IASW Holiday, on Haunted Mansion Holiday, reserved seats for the holiday parade, a cookie, some hot cocoa, a souvenir pin, a collectible cup, etc., etc.


----------



## Sherry E

uneekstylez said:


> I saw 3 trees inside Club 33.
> 
> The first 2 are in the dining area we were at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was in a corner by the stairs.



Now these are excellent submissions to Tree Quest because very few other people - if any - will be at Club 33 to capture these photos!  And if they are there, they may not post their photos here.  So you got something very rare!!

Good job!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Great photos, uneekstylez! Amazing place too. I like how the trees have a little Mardi Gras in them.

Seeing your avatar, I think you were in our Holiday Tour group ... we skipped the train and powered across the park to get onto Small World in time? You guys were amazing keeping up with a stroller!! 

PHXscuba


----------



## lapdwife

I'll be there with the kids from Saturday by lunch time to Sunday at least lunch time (I'm not a fan of Sunday crowds).  Will anyone else be around?  Dh works until mid day Sat and then he'll join us.  We're staying at PPH but will spend time at the GCH tree and fire.


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> ty71803 -
> 
> 
> I'm torn on what to tell you.  Maybe some of my fellow DIS'ers here in this thread can weigh in with their thoughts.  I can't say that the crowds are no big deal and that they won't bother you because I know I get very impatient and annoyed when it is extremely, abnormally crowded.  parade, a cookie, some hot cocoa, a souvenir pin, a collectible cup, etc., etc.




I love how you answered this, teetering both ways, I think most of us would answer the same way.  IT IS CRAZY, but none of us let it stop us from going and enjoying our love of the Park and holidays at the Park.


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> I'll be there with the kids from Saturday by lunch time to Sunday at least lunch time (I'm not a fan of Sunday crowds).  Will anyone else be around?  Dh works until mid day Sat and then he'll join us.  We're staying at PPH but will spend time at the GCH tree and fire.



Well, I will be there on Sunday, but I have a feeling it's going to be a crazy day and I have no clue if I will be solo or with friends at this point.  Either way, I will be checking into the PPH early in the morning.  If I'm solo, it will be less hectic and I'll probably be there much earlier, and then I'll do the MM hour by myself.  If I am with my friend, then we will probably check in at PPH and head to Goofy's (skipping the MM that day).  And then if our other friend comes to meet us, it might be early in the day and very rushed.  

So I can't say for sure at this moment when I will be free, but I will be there and I will be at the PPH too!


----------



## Sherry E

lapdwife said:


> I love how you answered this, teetering both ways, I think most of us would answer the same way.  IT IS CRAZY, but none of us let it stop us from going and enjoying our love of the Park and holidays at the Park.



I had to teeter.  I cannot possibly tell someone to avoid seeing DLR during the holidays because I don't think anyone should miss it.  BUT, that week is a tough call!  I think it is worth doing if that is the only available holiday time to go, but just go in with realistic expectations!


----------



## uneekstylez

Sherry E said:


> Now these are excellent submissions to Tree Quest because very few other people - if any - will be at Club 33 to capture these photos!  And if they are there, they may not post their photos here.  So you got something very rare!!
> 
> Good job!!



Thanks Sherry! Yeah...and I've got photos of the trees that everyone else has, too. So, I thought I'd post the Club 33 ones that I haven't seen photos of on here. Specially since they're quite nice...thought I'd share with everyone!



PHXscuba said:


> Great photos, uneekstylez! Amazing place too. I like how the trees have a little Mardi Gras in them.
> 
> Seeing your avatar, I think you were in our Holiday Tour group ... we skipped the train and powered across the park to get onto Small World in time? You guys were amazing keeping up with a stroller!!
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks! I know, I like the Mardi Gras feel to them, too. That's why I love NOS! So festive!

Yep! That's us in your Holiday Tour group, alright! LOL. It was pretty crazy crowded that day. But our tour guide was super and got us into IASWH right in the nick of time! Did you enjoy the whole tour? We thought it was worth every penny! Loved it!


----------



## Funball

lapdwife said:


> I'll be there with the kids from Saturday by lunch time to Sunday at least lunch time (I'm not a fan of Sunday crowds). Will anyone else be around? Dh works until mid day Sat and then he'll join us. We're staying at PPH but will spend time at the GCH tree and fire.


 

I Might be there this weekend too LAPDWIFE..


----------



## PHXscuba

We loved the tour too. When you count up the time saved plus all the goodies it was well worth it to us. I think having such a peppy Mouseketeer-esque tour guide really did make the tour even more fun.

The crowds were busy that night, but the next day (Saturday) was insane, especially with the herding around the CP crowds. I'm glad we accomplished a lot on Friday.

PHXscuba


----------



## SueTGGR

ty71803 said:


> Thank you so much!  We would love to go over Christmas break but some people have told me the crowds make is miserable.  We could go anywhere from the 24th of Dec through the 2nd of Jan.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> THANK YOU


We went for New Years last holiday season. Yes, New Years Eve was awful but the next morning (New Years Day) the park felt empty! With everyone sleeping in form the night before not many were out and about. We left mid-day but I was amazed how few people were there. Maybe someone else stuck around later in the day and can fill you in on the rest of the day. 

Has anyone here used the phone app, MouseWait? I just started looking at it and it looks interesting.


----------



## lapdwife

SueTGGR said:


> Has anyone here used the phone app, MouseWait? I just started looking at it and it looks interesting.



I use Ride Hopper.  I'll check that one out, too.  Unless hubman's there and can give me a crowd report, I  will use it to check it from home to determine if we want to go to the park.


----------



## SueTGGR

This has a voucher for a 30% off you eat during off times at certain places, Dec 19th to Jan 1st. 
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...oucher-dine-during-off-hours-save-30-percent/


----------



## roxy72

impeyan said:


> I will be there tomorrow I have a question about the 20% off merchandise receipt, can you still use it along with your AP discount?
> thanks



I must have missed this- how do you get the 20% off merchandise receipt?


----------



## SueTGGR

OK, off to finish packing. DH got off work early so we should be on the road in about an hour. If I can find it I have a LGMH with SueTGGR on it. If you see me say HI!!
Later!
Sue


----------



## PHXscuba

Sometimes when you buy food at a counter-service restaurant, you get a coupon on the end of your receipt. The coupon is good for 20 percent of merchandise at the big gift shops. You have to use it before 12:30 on any day and it seems to be good for several weeks after you receive it.

I know they were printing last weekend (I ended up with about 4 of them); not sure if it's all the time or intermittent. You might just want to hold off on major shopping until you've bought a couple meals to see if you get one, especially if you'll still be around the next day.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, my dear DIS friends, I have one final picture for you. This is my favorite of the whole trip, I think. Not sure why, but it just seemed perfect to me.






PHXscuba


----------



## ironpig70

PHXscuba said:


> Sometimes when you buy food at a counter-service restaurant, you get a coupon on the end of your receipt. The coupon is good for 20 percent of merchandise at the big gift shops. You have to use it before 12:30 on any day and it seems to be good for several weeks after you receive it.
> 
> I know they were printing last weekend (I ended up with about 4 of them); not sure if it's all the time or intermittent. You might just want to hold off on major shopping until you've bought a couple meals to see if you get one, especially if you'll still be around the next day.
> 
> PHXscuba





I will add that I have 3 kids and anytime we walk into a shop at the Parks they want everything like any kid. So what we have found that works for us is to hit Downtown Disney on our last day. Hotel check out is around noon so we get up a little later, do a slow breakfast and hit Downtown Disney. By the time we get there the kids have narrowed down there choices.


----------



## Desert Dwellers

PHXscuba said:


> OK, my dear DIS friends, I have one final picture for you. This is my favorite of the whole trip, I think. Not sure why, but it just seemed perfect to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



Lovely picture!  I think it's the blue sky contrasted with the red foliage.  I'll be there in just over two weeks, and I've been enjoying looking at your pictures while I do the last of my planning.


----------



## Sherry E

Desert Dwellers - I wondered what happened to you!  We haven't heard from you in this thread in a long time - I think the last time was when the toe incident happened.  I wondered if your trip was still happening, so I'm glad to hear that it is!


----------



## Desert Dwellers

Sherry E said:


> Desert Dwellers - I wondered what happened to you!  We haven't heard from you in this thread in a long time - I think the last time was when the toe incident happened.  I wondered if your trip was still happening, so I'm glad to hear that it is!



You know how you can hit a wall with vacation planning.  That plus being hobbled, husband on a three week business trip, son getting braces, etc.  I had to put Disneyland on the back burner.  But I would still sneak on the DIS once in a while and keep up with the pics on this thread.  

But UPS delivered our trip package two days ago.  I downloaded RideMax.  I've printed 30% dining coupons.  And I can walk now with no limp!  So I'm back on vacation mode, full steam ahead.

Getting the orthodontist bill deflated me a little.  I did have to decide to give up the Holiday Tour because of the cost, which bummed me a little.  But the recent weather in Anaheim makes me excited.  I know you like the cold, but high 60's, low 70's is perfect to me.  I'm still a little anxious about rain, though.


----------



## uneekstylez

PHXscuba said:


> OK, my dear DIS friends, I have one final picture for you. This is my favorite of the whole trip, I think. Not sure why, but it just seemed perfect to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



Nice! I love those kinda artistic shots. I have a similar photo. The top of the castle is peeking out. Here it is:


----------



## KCmike

Shopping anyone?


----------



## GeneralTso

We arrive next Friday and I'm beyond excited. I've been to Disneyland many (many) times but have never seen the holiday decorations. Even though I was just there for Halloween, this will be all new for me.

The posted pictures are just fantastic and reading all the tidbits and tips have been fun. Can't wait for our Magical Mickey Christmas trip and the weather looks like it'll be quite nice. Hope the crowds aren't too intense yet but I kinda don't care, it's fun all the way around.


----------



## amamax2

PHXscuba said:


> OK, my dear DIS friends, I have one final picture for you. This is my favorite of the whole trip, I think. Not sure why, but it just seemed perfect to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



I love this, too!  I do think it is the Christmas decor plus Fall colors contrast - makes you feel like you are experiencing two of my most favorite times together.


----------



## greens_in_WA

I've finally had a chance to go through my pictures after our trip.  We got home late on Monday and had to go back to work on Tuesday.  

We had a great time and loved the Christmas decorations.


----------



## greens_in_WA

We especially loved the Holiday Tour, it was well worth the money spent as it was a very unique experience.  Special thanks to PHXscuba (sorry we didn't introduce ourselves) and her friend, they lent a hand with our cocoa and cookies right before the parade.

We all loved the peppermint fudge sample that we got on the tour, especially the DS5.  






Decorations on the castle as we were going through the castle gates









"its a small world"


----------



## greens_in_WA

We had great seats for the Christmas parade


----------



## greens_in_WA

The lights on the castle


----------



## greens_in_WA

The last chance for pictures with the CALIFORNIA letters










































A panoramic of the letters, although a bit bummed that the tarp is covering the mural.





Gotta get the prerequisite photo in front of the tree.


----------



## greens_in_WA

PHXscuba said:


> OK, my dear DIS friends, I have one final picture for you. This is my favorite of the whole trip, I think. Not sure why, but it just seemed perfect to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



Very nice shot!


----------



## tksbaskets

PXScuba - your picture was stunning!

Greens_in_WA - all yours were great too.  How did you do the panorama shots?

The pictures of you on tour brought back happy memories!

'Originally Posted by ty71803 View Post
Thank you so much! We would love to go over Christmas break but some people have told me the crowds make is miserable. We could go anywhere from the 24th of Dec through the 2nd of Jan. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
THANK YOU'

TY - being married to a teacher we ALWAYS vacation the week between Christmas and New Years.  The crowds are large but some smart touring beats the biggest crowds and takes advantage of the fastpass.  If you want to hear about our strategy check on the link in my signature.  This week is certainly not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Flitterific

PHXscuba said:


> OK, my dear DIS friends, I have one final picture for you. This is my favorite of the whole trip, I think. Not sure why, but it just seemed perfect to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture as well!  I never even paid attention to the leaves turning color during this time of the year as I am always rushing from one place to another during the holidays   However you really captured the beauty of it so thanks for sharing
> 
> PHXscuba





greens_in_WA said:


> We all loved the peppermint fudge sample that we got on the tour, especially the DS5.



All of your pictures were awesome - thank you for sharing!  What a beautiful family as well   Your son is super adorable, especially in this picture!


----------



## specialks

I just wanted to mention that we went to KBF today.  I won't post any pics (they don't seem to be of much interest - did anyone see my posting I did yesterday?) but I was pleasantly surprised with the Christmas decor around KBF.  Especially after 5 pm around the Snoopy's Camp area -- it is really quite pretty and neat to see.  They have some lighted shapes shining on the ground that my 4 yr old was facinated with.  And you can buy a pair of those paper 3D glasses for $1 and see stars & hearts pop out of the lights.  Kind of cool.  Not to mention the entire park had Christmas music playing which I feel sometimes gets lost in the crowds of DLR.  Of course, KBF can't really compete with DLR, but I wanted to mention it in case anyone is considering visiting Knotts at Christmas time.


----------



## specialks

PHXscuba said:


> OK, my dear DIS friends, I have one final picture for you. This is my favorite of the whole trip, I think. Not sure why, but it just seemed perfect to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



I think the ice on the castle in this shot looks really "frosty" and very realistic!  Nice colors.


----------



## greens_in_WA

tksbaskets said:


> Greens_in_WA - all yours were great too.  How did you do the panorama shots?



I took a series shots and used Windows Live Photo Gallery (free program, just download) to stitch them together into the panoramic shots.  Then straightened and croped.

The CALIFORNIA letters were made using these 4 photos:


----------



## greens_in_WA

Flitterific said:


> All of your pictures were awesome - thank you for sharing!  What a beautiful family as well   Your son is super adorable, especially in this picture!




Thanks.  He is an imp at most times


----------



## KCmike

greens_in_WA said:


> I've finally had a chance to go through my pictures after our trip.  We got home late on Monday and had to go back to work on Tuesday.
> 
> We had a great time and loved the Christmas decorations.



Wow its so empty in these shots!  ???


----------



## amamax2

Fabulous, fabulous shots!  And what a great assortment.  Thank you so much for sharing!

And I love how you took a picture of each CA letter with your kids - what a great idea - wish I thought to do that.


----------



## PHXscuba

Greens in WA:
Didn't we have a great time on the holiday tour? Props to our peppy tour guide! I remember your son stuffing all that fudge into his mouth -- my bag is in the background.

I think taking the tour with your kids along actually made it even more fun --seeing it through their eyes. And I was AMAZED how well they kept up despite the crowds and the frantic pace. You were a fun family.

You took some great photos -- thanks for sharing. I never did get a good one of the "California" letters without a million people in the way. I did get one of my friend on her letter L.

PHXscuba


----------



## greens_in_WA

KCmike said:


> Wow its so empty in these shots!  ???



It was first thing in the morning on Friday Dec 3rd.  We wanted to do HMH first thing, so we managed to be first ones out to NOS.


----------



## greens_in_WA

PHXscuba said:


> Greens in WA:
> Didn't we have a great time on the holiday tour? Props to our peppy tour guide! I remember your son stuffing all that fudge into his mouth -- my bag is in the background.
> 
> I think taking the tour with your kids along actually made it even more fun --seeing it through their eyes. And I was AMAZED how well they kept up despite the crowds and the frantic pace. You were a fun family.
> 
> You took some great photos -- thanks for sharing. I never did get a good one of the "California" letters without a million people in the way. I did get one of my friend on her letter L.
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks for the kind words, we had a fabulous time.  The tour guide was the best, DD and DS adored her.  We weren't sure if they were going to really enjoy it, but they are still talking about it.


----------



## lapdwife

Sherry E said:


> So I can't say for sure at this moment when I will be free, but I will be there and I will be at the PPH too!




I'm thinking of all I want to do the 24 hours on property and it's a lot too.  I want to go shopping without kids, me and the teen need to head to Mandera for brows, Goofy's ressies....  We're back Monday after school for the Christmas party.  It's looking like 24 hours there, 24 here, then back there.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, everyone, we are fast-approaching the 250-page limit to this thread.

I've started the new Christmas thread - it will be Part 2 - and you can either continue to post in this existing one until it hits 250 pages, or start posting in the new one.  We still have plenty of room in this thread for more waves of photos, but it may get to 250 before I get back.  Here is the link to the new thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39197545#post39197545

I will not be able to add all the information in the new thread (ToC, general holiday overview, etc.) until I return later in the week (Thursday-ish, but maybe not until Friday).  So in case this thread reaches its limit while I'm gone, just head on over to Part 2!!

Who will be the very first person to post photos in Part 2??  I guess I will find out when I get back!!


----------



## Funball

hi everyone!!! guess what! had the office xmas party last night..and i guess this is a blessing.. meanwhile my nikon is being fixed i feel so lost! but alas last night i got the coolest gift! i got a kodak easy share  p&s 12mp camera in red! i know can you believe it...anyhow i am off to get some holiday photos for the new thread!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hey there everyone. Very nice pics greens_in_WA. I thought I would stop by on this thread and see how the DL thread is going. 

I also got the Mickey Snowman Popcorn bucket at the MK today at Liberty Square. I know that this is part of the WDW thread, but I would like to show the Mickey Snowman Popcorn bucket.


----------



## amamax2

Great pictures Bret - thanks for posting!


----------



## specialks

Wow -- only $9.50 for the popcorn bucket in WDW but it is $11 at DLR.


----------



## Funball

hey!! guess who got her camera back??

yep me!! and i even took the 1st photo since having it back tonight! sorry its not xmas, but my dog is big like a polar bear and i associate polar bears with xmas time!!


----------



## tksbaskets

You have a very fluffy dog!  He's the kind of dog I'd love to have cuddling with me right now.  Midnight in Michigan and it is 8 degrees out.  BUrrr


----------



## Funball

oh and kodiak loves to cuddle. you have no idea!  and he looks like a polar bear and i associate polar bears with xmas!! lol

8 degrees.. oh that is just WAY to cold!!


----------



## summer0407

We just got back last night. It was AMAZING! We plan to make this a yearly tradition it was just so magical and the weather could not be beat. High 70s crowds were great on Thursday, terrible on Friday ( rumor has it a convention let out) and again manageable on Saturday. The tree lighting was great with the snow my kids loved that. We stayed at the Park Vue Inn and it was great. Beds were so comfortable and it was super clean. Staff was friendly and the walk was 5 minutes tops to the front gate. We plan to stay here from now on. Thanks for all the info and advice this thread gave me it was a wonderful trip!


----------



## tksbaskets

summer0407 said:


> We just got back last night. It was AMAZING! We plan to make this a yearly tradition it was just so magical and the weather could not be beat. High 70s crowds were great on Thursday, terrible on Friday ( rumor has it a convention let out) and again manageable on Saturday. The tree lighting was great with the snow my kids loved that. We stayed at the Park Vue Inn and it was great. Beds were so comfortable and it was super clean. Staff was friendly and the walk was 5 minutes tops to the front gate. We plan to stay here from now on. Thanks for all the info and advice this thread gave me it was a wonderful trip!



Glad you had fun.  The Park Vue Inn is very well located.  We make a Disney holiday trip a yearly destination too!


----------



## Funball

bumpin


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW what page has this dropped to??  So excited - we leave for WDW in two days!!  

Can't wait to watch the parade tomorrow on TV.  It will kind of be like being there.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> WOW what page has this dropped to??  So excited - we leave for WDW in two days!!
> 
> Can't wait to watch the parade tomorrow on TV.  It will kind of be like being there.



Woo hoo!  Have fun, Teresa!  This thread dropped because everyone moved over to Part 2 and started filling that one with photos!  This one is getting ever-closer to its page limit, so Part 2 had to be started.  But this thread still has a little life left in it!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  Have fun, Teresa!  This thread dropped because everyone moved over to Part 2 and started filling that one with photos!  This one is getting ever-closer to its page limit, so Part 2 had to be started.  But this thread still has a little life left in it!



Boy I'm behind...off to find and sub to part 2!


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> WOW what page has this dropped to??  So excited - we leave for WDW in two days!!



Hope u have a great trip to WDW Teressa. Can't wait to read your TR.


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> Hope u have a great trip to WDW Teressa. Can't wait to read your TR.



Thanks Bret!  I've got my DVC and D23 membership cards all packed.  Can't wait


----------

